# China HSR News And Information: Original Translation



## AndrewJin

*A New Timetable from 20 March 2015: The Number of Passenger Trains of Nanning Railway Bureau Will Increase To 168 Pairs*
时间： 2015年03月09日
3月20日起再次调图 广西旅客列车增至168对_南宁铁路局

　3月20日零时起，南宁铁路局将再一次调整广西铁路列车运行图，使全局图定旅客列车总对数增至168对，其中动车组列车图定开行对数增至107.5对，占总对数比达64.0%。动车组列车的再一次加密开行，为广大旅客出行提供更多、更便利的选择。
*From 20 March 2015, Nanning Railway Bureau will once again renew Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region's train timetable. The total number of passenger trains (excluding trains from other railway bureau which terminate in Guangxi) will increase to 168 pairs. Among them 107.5 pairs are HSR services, which account for 64%. This timetable upgrade in HSR trains will once again provide more convenient options for passengers. *

P.S. 0.5 pair means a service which only operate in one direction rather than one pair which means two opposite directions.

　　此次列车运行图调整是南宁铁路局继去年12月26日“大调图”后又一次较大规模的列车运行方案调整。动车，仍是此次“调图”的主角。数据显示，3月20日“调图”后，南宁铁路局图定开行的旅客列车总对数将由去年底的152对增至168对，增幅10.5%；其中动车组列车图定开行对数由90.5对增至107.5对，增幅18.8%。
*The total train number of Nanning Railway Bureau will increase from 152 pairs of the end of 2014 to 168 pairs by 10.5%. CRH services will rise to 107.5 pairs from 90.5 by 18.8%.*

　　调整方案显示，南广高铁仍是动车加开的主要线路和方向。自12月26日南广高铁全线开通以来，南广方向客流出行需求持续旺盛，动车迅速取代其他交通方式成为两广间出行的首选方式。南广方向几经安排动车*加开、重联*运行，但动车平均客座率仍居高不下，已成为广西高铁发展的新亮点.* 
From the opening of Nanning-Guangzhou HSR on 26 Dec 2014, HSR has quickly replaced other transport and become the first choice between Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and Guangdong Province. The average passenger load factor remains high in spite that the number of trains have been increased for several times and two separate trains have been connected as one.*

　　按线路划分，3月20日起南广方向新开行图定动车组列车7对。具体为：开行南宁～广州南D3627/8次动车1对；开行柳州～广州南D3655/6次和D3657/8次动车2对；开行南宁东～广州南D3681/2次、D3683/4次及D3685/6次动车3对；开行南宁东～深圳北G2911/2次高速动车1对。贵广方向新开行图定动车组列车2对，具体为：贵阳北～广州南D2821/2次和D2823/4次。
*Another 7 pairs of CRH trains will operate on Nanning-Guangzhou HSR Line and another 2 pairs will be on Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR Line.*

　　同时，自3月16日至4月6日始发站起，每日继续开行南宁东～深圳北G4231/2次高速动车；自3月20日至4月30日始发站起，安排南宁东～深圳北G2911/2次、南宁东～广州南D201/3604次、D3611/20次及南宁～广州南D3621/12次4对动车重联运行。

　　从车站角度来看，广西第11个开通高铁客运业务的县级火车站——宾阳站成为此次调图变化最大的车站。3月20日起，宾阳站将增加桂林—北海D8261次、南宁东—桂林D8218次、梧州南—北海D8282/3、南宁东—梧州南D8285次、北京西—南宁东G421次、南宁东—北京西G530次、南宁东—南京南G1504次、广州南—南宁D3616次、广州南—北海D3640/1、南宁东—广州南D2361次、南宁—广州南D3621次共计11趟停站动车组列车，使停站动车趟数增加至14趟，更好地服务当地人民群众出行*。 
Binyang Railway Station, which is the 11th opened county-level railway station in Guangxi, will witness biggest timetable change. The number of CRH trains which stop in Binyang will grow to 14.*

　　铁路部门提醒，列车运行图调整后，部分列车始发、中途到站及终到时刻有所调整，敬请广大旅客关注铁路12306网站及火车站的公告提示，以免给您的出行造成不便。

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guangxi's HSR Network by 2014*






*Railway Vision 2020
Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A(380kph) in Nanning CRH Factory, 
capital of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region*





*The last day of Nanning Railway Bureau's final Green Train





Two CRH380A connected





Z-series Express vs Kawasaki's CRH2*
@Nihonjin1051 
*




*



onebyone said:


>


Have u had some drugs?!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway Flyover, Nanning City, capital of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region





Approaching Nanning





Freight train
Karst landform





CRH380A Brothers





380km/h-CRH380A vs Kawasaki's 250km/h-CRH2*
@Nihonjin1051 
*




*
*Old Nanning Railway Station and CRH380A*
*








Guangxi's railway fans. No train on this line?



*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## hulk_lou

nice~congratulation GuangXi, this year ,A HSR will across my hometown ZunYi ,from ChongQing to GuiYang,It will link north and south china;~~~And last year ,A HSR Construction Completion in my hometown,from GuiYang to GuangZhou;
There will have six HSR build in my hometowm GuiZhou~

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

hulk_lou said:


> nice~congratulation GuangXi, this year ,A HSR will across my hometown ZunYi ,from ChongQing to GuiYang,It will link north and south china;~~~And last year ,A HSR Construction Completion in my hometown,from GuiYang to GuangZhou;
> There will have six HSR build in my hometowm GuiZhou~


Good for u!
which province is China's poorest province? The answer is Guizhou. | Page 2

*Old News
南广高铁客座平均利用率达92.5%
Nanning-Guangzhou HSR's Average Utilisation Rate Reach 92.5%*
http://www.chnrailway.com/html/20150116/714160.shtml

据铁路部门消息，南（宁）广（州）高铁于2014年12月26日全线开通运营以来，客流量持续处于旺盛的状态，动车全程客座平均利用率高达92.5%，位居全国在运营各条高铁线路前列。

广西、广东毗邻而居，两省区间的产业合作、经贸往来、人员交流由来已久，近年来，以中国-东盟自由贸易区和泛珠三角区域合作为平台，粤桂双方在经济、社会、文化、生态等领域的联系与合作日益紧密。广东以经济发达、开放度高、市场成熟、资金雄厚、技术先进、人才众多的优势，对广西经济社会发展起到了极大辐射带动作用；而广西以其区位独特、资源丰富、山水秀美、生态优良、市场广阔、潜力巨大的特征，成为广东重要的生态水源保护地、农副产品供应地、休闲旅游目的地、劳务用工输出地和产业转移落户地。2014年10月，两省正式启动粤桂省际合作特别试验区建设，打造珠江—西江经济带增长极、西江区域生态区域共建区、省际合作机制创新新区和东西部合作示范区。

　　经济发展，交通先行，火车一响，黄金万两。然而2014年底前，两广省会间仍未有一条直通的铁路线。由南宁出发，必须向下绕行贵港、玉林，再经茂名、肇庆等地才能到达广州，全程800多公里，需要耗时13个多小时。单线、绕行、旅途时间长等客观因素，一定程度上制约了两省间经济社会的进一步发展融合。*The original train called for 13 hours for 800km before 2014.*

　　南广高铁自2014年12月26日全线开通运营后，每天有19对动车组列车在两省区间往返运行，基本实现两端始发站大概1个小时就有一趟动车开行，“动车公交化”趋势逐渐显现。南广高铁由南宁横向穿过贵港、梧州、肇庆直达广州，由原来的800多公里运输距离缩短到570公里，旅途时间也由原来的13个多小时压缩到现在4个多小时，大大节约了人们出行的时间成本。南广高铁也因此受到广大旅客的欢迎，俨然成为两地人员出行的首选交通方式。*From 26 Dec 2014, 19 pairs of HSR trains service between Nanning and Guangzhou, shortening the whole journey from 13 hours into 4 hours.*

　　南广高铁的开通运营，极大带动了两广地区的经济文化的交流和发展，形成了两广优势互补、合作共赢的局面。如旅游业增长迅速，广西北海“天下第一滩”之称的银滩、桂林“山水甲天下”等每日接待游客剧增，更有广西梧州、贺州等地开展“凭动车票景点门票打折”等优惠活动。而珠三角地区的繁华闹市、无限商机、精品美食等同样深深吸引广西民众，可以实现“早上从南宁出发，到广州喝下午茶，游珠江夜景，再返回南宁的两广一日游”。铁路客流统计数据显示，至1月7日南广高铁全线运行仅18天，已累计运送旅客69.5万人次，动车的全程客座平均利用率达到92.5%，位居全国前列。*The total passenger volume was 695,000 for the first 18 days from 26 December 2014 to 7 January 2015 with average whole-distance utilisation rate of 92.5%.*

*The first CRH train of Nanning-Guangzhou HSR Line
26 Dec 2014
Train number D201（non-stop, 563km/3h19min, 169/202.5 yuan for 2nd/1st class)*








*New Nanning East Railway Station












*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

*Which stations in China are the busiest Top21?
Figures by Feb 2015*
*



*
*Red Top1-10 Blue Top11-21*





*The second busiest station in China
Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station 
464 trains daily by Feb. 2015






The seventeenth busiest station in China
Hankou Railway Station (located in Wuhan City)
224 trains daily by Feb. 2015 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AndrewJin

*The fourth busiest station in China*
*Hangzhou East Railway Station
395 trains daily by Feb. 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*The nineteenth busiest station in China*
*Nanjing Railway Station*
*207 trains daily by Feb. 2015*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Longest 50 HSR Intervals in China*
*Which 50 HSR services are of the longest intervals in China?*
*Notice*
1, Datas by the end of 2014. 
2, Ranking is calculated based on different internals, i.e. If Wuhan-Harbin interval has three trains daily, they are calculated as one. 
3, One service may operate on different connected lines, in other words, _Through-Service_. 
4, Only part of the chart is translated.









*Some intervals are demonstrated by different colours as below.*
*No.1 Red* _*Harbin West - Wuhan*_ (Train No.G1278, 14h9min/2446km, 879.5yuan/2nd Class)
*No.10 Green* *Beijing South - Xiamen North* (Train No.G2229, 12h45min/2239km, 829.5yuan/2nd Class)
*No.30 Yellow* *Chengdu East - Hangzhou East* (Train No.D2224 & D2264, 14h10min/1927km, 589yuan/2nd Class)
*No.32 Pink* *Shijiazhuang - Shenzhen North* (Train No.G531, 9h7min/1921km, 860yuan/2nd Class) @Yizhi 
*No.33 Blue* *Xi'an North - Guangzhou South* (9 trains daily, Train No.G846,828,842,834,820,824,838,828,98, 7.5-9.5h/1910km, 813.5yuan/2nd Class) @Nihonjin1051 
*No.44 Pink **Lanzhou West - Urumqi South* (Train No.D2704 & D2701, 11h54min/1777km, 548.5yuan/2nd Class)
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*Some New CRH prototypes Under Tests*
【Royer55】 铝合金车体版CRH1A-1169，江门产CRH6A-4508
*CRH1A-1169









*

*CRH6A-4508, manufactured in Jiangmen, Guangdong Province*
@Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Yizhi

just saw the taggings....


AndrewJin said:


> *Some New CRH prototypes Under Tests*
> 【Royer55】 铝合金车体版CRH1A-1169，江门产CRH6A-4508
> *CRH1A-1169
> View attachment 201975
> View attachment 201974
> View attachment 201976
> *
> 
> *CRH6A-4508, manufactured in Jiangmen, Guangdong Province*
> @Yizhi
> View attachment 201977
> View attachment 201978


they look nice, i hope my Guangzhou East to Shenzhen line can apply these new ones soon.
what's the test speed? the current CRH1 is kind of slow...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> just saw the taggings....
> 
> they look nice, i hope my Guangzhou East to Shenzhen line can apply these new ones soon.


Yep. These cuties are designer for intercity serves like Guangzhou-Shenzhen and Wuhan-Huangshi. Their performance is similar to metro cars, easily speeding up and down. In that case, they are the most appropriate types for short-distance service with stops every 5-20km. 

Technically and financially, these giants CRH380A are too "capable" for intercity services.















@Rajaraja Chola This Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station is the most convenient one in Shanghai since the old Shanghai Station provides less intercity services although it is located in the very centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Seasonal Discounts of CRH Sleepers!!! 
Let’s go to Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou!!！ 
关于高铁动卧列车试行季节性票价的公告
铁路客户服务中心--关于高铁动卧列车试行季节性票价的公告
根据广大旅客需求，自2015年4月10日起开行的上海虹桥～深圳北、广州南，北京西～广州南、深圳北高铁动卧夕发朝至列车试行季节性票价优惠，即： *
　　上海虹桥～深圳北（广州南）：动卧上铺560元、下铺630元；
　　北京西 ～广州南（深圳北）：动卧 上铺700元、下铺800元。

*To meet passengers’ requirement, a part of HSR sleepers which leave at night and arrive in the morning will provide discounts from 10 April 2015. *

*1，Shanghai Hongqiao - Shenzhen North (Guangzhou South)* 
530yuan/upper berth; 630yuan/lower berth.
Twice daily, D931 & D935, about 11 hours/1725km
*2，Beijing West - Guangzhou South (Shenzhen North)* 
700yuan/upper berth; 800yuan/lower berth.
Twice daily, D923 & D903, about 11 hours/2200km

*p.s. *These super cosy sleepers with a dinner are even cheaper than second class of daytime HSR trains. Let’s go to Beijing and Guangzhou for Beijing Duck and Cantonese Dim Sum!!!
@Yizhi @Nihonjin1051 @Shotgunner51 @Chinese Bamboo @hulk_lou @TaiShang @yusheng @cirr @cnleio @sweetgrape and all other Beijing Roast Duck Lovers and Dim Sum Maniacs!!!





























*Beijing Roast Duck!!*
This set meal for 3-4 persons costs only 388yuan（$60) at Tiananmen Square Branch of Quanjude Roast Duck

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## yusheng

The vulnerablity of HSR is it needs electricity, without electricity it can not move an inch, so China is still developing its diesel locomotive at the same time. 
however, Chinese HSR is the cleanest transporting system even when China finish its nuclear electricity projects. 

我国基础核物理研究获重大突破国内核电产业链有望受益
中国第四代核电加速度 废料不再被抛弃解决污染难题

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> The vulnerablity of HSR is it needs electricity, without electricity it can not move an inch, so China is still developing its diesel locomotive at the same time.
> however, Chinese HSR is the cleanest transporting system even when China finish its nuclear electricity projects.
> 
> 我国基础核物理研究获重大突破国内核电产业链有望受益
> 中国第四代核电加速度 废料不再被抛弃解决污染难题


Diesel locomotives are still important since not every line in China is electric. In some extreme weather like the 2008 immense snow in southern China, electric trains had to be replaced by diesel one. Even all lines will be electrically upgraded, a certain amount of diesel trains are to be maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

This is i said _*FUTURE*,_ thank you very much ! 











@AndrewJin
Any news about this 500km/h China super-high speed train: CIT500 ? 2012 Chinese news reported this baby test running 500km/h, after 2+ years when China government plan for commercial running, or still keep current 200+ km/h and 300km/h for CRH ???

If all tests passed, it's good for railway of big China to run this 500km/h CIT500 train.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Pangu

cnleio said:


> This is i said _*FUTURE*,_ thank you very much !
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> Any news about this 500km/h China super-high speed train ? 2012 Chinese news reported this baby test running 500km/h, 2+ years pasted when China government plan for commercial running, or still keep 200+ km/h and 300km/h for CRH ???
> 
> View attachment 202117
> View attachment 202118
> View attachment 202119



This train looks so aggressive! & 500km/h+? This one is prime for the Silk Road rail routes, if we travel by the Trans-Siberia rail route with a distance of around 9000km, then from Beijing to Moscow will take approximately 18hrs at 500km/hr, how awesome is that?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Pangu said:


> This train looks so aggressive! & 500km/h+? This one is prime for the Silk Road rail routes, if we travel by the Trans-Siberia rail route with a distance of around 9000km, then from Beijing to Moscow will take approximately 18hrs at 500km/hr, how awesome is that?!


Yes 500km/h speed trip is absolutely amazing ！But im afraid the normal rail can't adapt to such super-high speed ... whole railway need rebuild. It might lead to high-cost building ... 2012 year China CIT500 out and test running 500+ km/h, but right now CRH still running max 300km/h.

In 2012, 500km/h CIT500 more like CRH new tech-testing & technological reserve. My personal feeling is we need CIT500 commercial running in China !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Seasonal Discounts of CRH Sleepers!!!
> Let’s go to Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou!!！
> 关于高铁动卧列车试行季节性票价的公告
> 铁路客户服务中心--关于高铁动卧列车试行季节性票价的公告
> 根据广大旅客需求，自2015年4月10日起开行的上海虹桥～深圳北、广州南，北京西～广州南、深圳北高铁动卧夕发朝至列车试行季节性票价优惠，即： *
> 上海虹桥～深圳北（广州南）：动卧上铺560元、下铺630元；
> 北京西 ～广州南（深圳北）：动卧 上铺700元、下铺800元。
> 
> *To meet passengers’ requirement, a part of HSR sleepers which leave at night and arrive in the morning will provide discounts from 10 April 2015. *
> 
> *1，Shanghai Hongqiao - Shenzhen North (Guangzhou South)*
> 530yuan/upper berth; 630yuan/lower berth.
> Twice daily, D931 & D935, about 11 hours/1725km
> *2，Beijing West - Guangzhou South (Shenzhen North)*
> 700yuan/upper berth; 800yuan/lower berth.
> Twice daily, D923 & D903, about 11 hours/2200km
> 
> *p.s. *These super cosy sleepers with a dinner are even cheaper than second class of daytime HSR trains. Let’s go to Beijing and Guangzhou for Beijing Duck and Cantonese Dim Sum!!!
> @Yizhi @Nihonjin1051 @Shotgunner51 @Chinese Bamboo @hulk_lou @TaiShang @yusheng @cirr @cnleio @sweetgrape and all other Beijing Roast Duck Lovers and Dim Sum Maniacs!!!
> View attachment 201987
> 
> View attachment 202030
> 
> View attachment 201988
> 
> View attachment 201993
> 
> View attachment 201986
> 
> View attachment 202019
> View attachment 202022
> 
> 
> 
> *Beijing Roast Duck!!*
> This set meal for 3-4 persons costs only 388yuan（$60) at Tiananmen Square Branch of Quanjude Roast Duck
> View attachment 202018



I am a frequent taker of the over-night sleeper D trains（D312，D322 or D314）between Shanghai and Beijing. 

CRH380A train now shuttling on the Lanzhou-Urumqi line 
















xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

@cnleio @Pangu
As far as I know, this CIT500(now called CRH380AM) was seen by some railway fans when it was under test on Shanghai-Nanchang HSR last year. Its maximum operating speed is 500kph and over 600kph in lab. But it will never operate over 400kph if it is put in use in the future since 1, the track's speed limit; 2, financially unnecessary. TGV's max. test speed was over 570kph, but only 300－320kph in practice. In my viewpoint, we need these higher speed models for the long run, but just like Ferrari can drive on countryside lane, so can CIT500 on 250kph-HSR lines. 

White bandages were actually sensors for various tests, in 2014







cirr said:


> I am a frequent taker of the over-night sleeper D trains（D312，D322 or D314）between Shanghai and Beijing.
> 
> CRH380A train now shuttling on the Lanzhou-Urumqi line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xinhuanet


I have never tried sleeper, how was it? For some intervals like Beijing-Guangzhou, I think it's more advisable to take a CRH sleeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pangu

AndrewJin said:


> @cnleio @Pangu
> As far as I know, this CIT500(now called CRH380AM) was seen by some railway fans when it was under test on Shanghai-Nanchang HSR last year. Its maximum operating speed is 500kph and over 600kph in lab. But it will never operate over 400kph if it is put in use in the future since 1, the track's speed limit; 2, financially unnecessary. TGV's max. test speed was over 570kph, but only 300－320kph in practice. In my viewpoint, we need these higher speed models for the long run, but just like Ferrari can drive on countryside lane, so can CIT500 on 250kph-HSR lines.
> White bandages were actually sensors for various tests, in 2014
> View attachment 202144
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried sleeper, how was it? For some intervals like Beijing-Guangzhou, I think it's more advisable to take a CRH sleeper.



Thks bro, good to know. The knife-like profile of the CIT500 looks like it can cut through air efficiently, I guess the higher the speed, the tighter manufacturing tolerance & higher maintanence cost is just not what we need right now. Just for comparision, typical commercial airliner cruise speed is around 900kph, so the CIT500 at max speed of 500kph is running about 57%, not too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cnleio said:


> This is i said _*FUTURE*,_ thank you very much !
> View attachment 202121
> 
> View attachment 202130
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin
> Any news about this 500km/h China super-high speed train: CIT500 ? 2012 Chinese news reported this baby test running 500km/h, after 2+ years when China government plan for commercial running, or still keep current 200+ km/h and 300km/h for CRH ???
> 
> If all tests passed, it's good for railway of big China to run this 500km/h CIT500 train.
> 
> View attachment 202117
> 
> View attachment 202118
> 
> View attachment 202120
> 
> 
> View attachment 202119
> 
> View attachment 202122
> 
> View attachment 202123



Wow. Looks like a real monster!

All the best to China's HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> @cnleio @Pangu
> As far as I know, this CIT500(now called CRH380AM) was seen by some railway fans when it was under test on Shanghai-Nanchang HSR last year. Its maximum operating speed is 500kph and over 600kph in lab. But it will never operate over 400kph if it is put in use in the future since 1, the track's speed limit; 2, financially unnecessary. TGV's max. test speed was over 570kph, but only 300－320kph in practice. In my viewpoint, we need these higher speed models for the long run, but just like Ferrari can drive on countryside lane, so can CIT500 on 250kph-HSR lines.
> White bandages were actually sensors for various tests, in 2014
> View attachment 202144
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried sleeper, how was it? For some intervals like Beijing-Guangzhou, I think it's more advisable to take a CRH sleeper.


So waste ... force CIT500 to run 300+ km/h speed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cnleio said:


> So waste ... force CIT500 to run 300+ km/h speed



Monster has to be reined

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan: A visit to Central China's biggest "CRH Hospital" at midnight *
* 武汉：夜探华中最大“动车医院”*
*12 March 2015 Wuhan City, Hubei Province, China.*
武汉：夜探华中最大“动车医院”_图片频道__中国青年网
3月16日，历时40天的2015年春运将落下大幕，今年春运期间，武汉铁路局每天接发旅客列车540对，60%的旅客出行选择乘坐动车或高铁。以京广高铁武广段为例，日均发送旅客11万人次，每组动车日均运行2000—3000公里，如此高的运转强度，动车组吃得消吗?动车组又是如何“休息”、“体检”、“疗伤”的?2015年3月10日凌晨，记者来到华中最大的“动车医院”——武汉动车段武汉动车组运用所一探究竟。

(Partially translated)
On 16 March, the 40-day 2015 Spring Festival Migration will officially end. During this year's migration, Wuhan Railway Bureau has 540 pairs of trains daily for train reception or departure. For instance, 110,000 passengers takes Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR Line per day. Every unit of EMU operates 2000-3000km daily. Can EMU cars stand this kind of high intensity? How CRH trains "relax", "receive physical examination" and "cure wounds"? At midnight of 10 March, correspondents came to Central China's biggest "CRH Trains Hospital", Wuhan CRH Group of Wuhan CRH Section. 





　凌晨1时许，记者经过层层安检走进一座灯火通明的检修库，检修库极其开阔，长度约摸有千米。一列列动车几乎停满所有检修线，多名身着制服的地勤机械师在列车旁忙碌作业。“动车组运行时间大多在白天，所以检修只能在夜间进行。春运期间检修任务也相应增大，10条检修线20组动车满负荷同时检修，300名机械师连轴转，一直到第二天早晨8点。”检修班工长汪龙文介绍道。
It was 1am at midnight, the workshop was brightly lit and looked really spacious, approximately 1km in length. CRH trains nearly occupied every single maintenance track by which a couple of mechanicians were busy working. Mr. Wang Longwen, head of the maintenance team introduced, "Detection and repairs are only allowed at night since most CRH trains service in the day. Our task during Spring Festival is even tougher, all 20 units of trains on 10 tracks are checked and repaired simultaneously. 300 mechanicians are working around the clock until 8am the next day."





　“G525次进D91道，准备接车。”凌晨1时25分，对讲机传来调度员的指令，地勤机械师立马在轨道两侧拉起警戒线。随着一列亮着炫白大灯的CRH380AL车型缓缓开进检修库，周举创和刘丹举起手电筒、半蹲在地，目不转睛地盯着列车的下部，查看有无损伤。汪龙文告诉记者，动车检修共分5个级别，这趟列车进行的是一级修，即每组动车每运行48小时或4000公里就要做一次的常规检修，比如京广高铁每跑一趟来回就需要进来检修一次。
"Train G525 is approaching and entering Track D91, get prepared for the reception!"
Maintenance of CRH trains has 5 levels. This train is now undergoing the first and the most routine examination, i.e. every 48 hours or every 4000km one routine test.





列车停稳后，周举创和刘丹麻利地钻进地沟，弓身仰头，像啄木鸟一样仔细检查车底的每一个零件，并用粉笔标注日期，周举创告诉记者，检查螺丝是个细致活，动车螺丝不能用锤子敲，只能用手来摸，时间一长手上都磨起了泡长起了茧。而螺丝拧多紧更是有讲究，由于高铁运行速度快，螺丝拧太紧承受力大，容易崩断。一组动车，地勤机械师需要检查的大大小小零件加起来足有一万多个，一次作业下来，他们至少弯腰500回，徒手点检6000次。
One unit of trains has more than 10,000 components to be checked. For one examination, they have to bend down at least 500 times and 6000 times of checks by hand. 





驾驶室，是动车组的核心大脑和神经中枢，地勤机械师李世朝一边娴熟地操作着驾驶台上的动车网络控制系统，一边用对讲机报告“16辆编组信息传送正常、紧急制动复位正常……”李世朝一一记录下显示屏上跳出的各种数据。“动车运行一天的行程、制动、牵引、空调等信息在这里一目了然，只需要把这些数据和列车出厂原始数据做个对比，就能判断出列车的“中枢神经”是否健康。”
In the cab, Mr. Li Shichao was checking all datas shown on the screen, which including all information about its distance, braking, traction, A/C, etc, as to make an conclusion about whether the "central nerve system" is healthy or not.





过去人们常说“火车跑得快，全靠车头带”，而动车组却恰恰相反，两端的车头是没有动力的，动车组的动力来自于中间车厢顶部的受电弓与25千伏高压电网接触获得。因此，列车电力系统的检修显得格外慎重。机械师孙力小心翼翼地挂起接地杆，通过多次验电，确认已切断。他爬上列车顶，查看受电弓和绝缘瓷瓶，用一把钢尺反复测量碳滑条。孙力说，要确保碳滑条的磨损厚度不能超过5毫米，春运期间磨损增大，要更换的更频繁。为了保证绝缘瓷瓶的表面光滑，以至于在行进中尽量不吸附杂质尘埃，孙力先用专业清洁剂对受电弓和绝缘瓷瓶去污，再用棉布清水擦洗，最后用海绵吸水抛光。一组动车检修完毕，孙力已累得直不起腰。
After finishing maintenance of one unit, Sun Li could barely lift himself up. 





24岁的孙力告诉记者，干这活最重要的就是细心和责任心，保证动车组’零故障’出库!他的老家在孝感，即便如此之近，春节期间他仍然没能回家，工作3年多来，年年如此。像孙力这样的90后“动车医生”在武汉动车段占到了90%，他们早已把检修库当成了家，过着黑白颠倒的日子。
24-year-old Sun Li told jounralists, the most predominant thing was circumspection and 
a sense of responsibility. To ensure ZERO-fault when the train is driving out of the workshop! He hasn't gone back home during spring festival for three years in a row even his hometown Xiaogan is quite near from Wuhan. Years after years! These CRH Doctors like Sun Li who is born in the 1990s account for 90% mechanicians of Wuhan CRH Section. They have long acknowledged this maintenance workshop as home and lived a sort of life with days and nights totally upside down.





凌晨3时40分，刚刚做完一级修的G525次悄悄驶离，夜已经很深了，还有动车陆续驶入灯火通明的检修库，“动车医生”们依旧在忙碌，他们用青春和汗水默默地守护着春运的平安。
At 3.40am, train G525 left silently after the first-level maintenance. It was deep night, and more and more CRH trains continuously entered. CRH doctors were still busy with their duties and protected Spring Migration's safety with their youth and perspiration. 







TaiShang said:


> Monster has to be reined


I think a max. speed of 350-380kph is far adequate. Over 400 kph is for innovations and experiments, not pragmatic for commercial application.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

Pangu said:


> Thks bro, good to know. The knife-like profile of the CIT500 looks like it can cut through air efficiently, I guess the higher the speed, the tighter manufacturing tolerance & higher maintanence cost is just not what we need right now. Just for comparision, typical commercial airliner cruise speed is around 900kph, so the CIT500 at max speed of 500kph is running about 57%, not too bad.


Running at 500kph is much more expensive than plane at 900kph, since it requires an HSR line of higher standard. I think 350-380kph is fast enough but currently CRH is at 200 or 300kph. The priority now is to increase the speed back to 250/350kph.



cirr said:


> I am a frequent taker of the over-night sleeper D trains（D312，D322 or D314）between Shanghai and Beijing.
> 
> CRH380A train now shuttling on the Lanzhou-Urumqi line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xinhuanet


I read this news a couple of days ago, but not even feel the slightest happiness owing to the fact that Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR is not a real HSR at all. Wrong policies after the train accident lowered this line's construction standard from 350km/h to 250km/h(max.200km/h in use) but failed to lower its investment without even a cent. Originally, former minister of railway department (now in jail, but one of the most competent high-rank officers I think) planned it would only take 10-15 hours from Beijng to Urumqi. The reality is that it takes nearly 12 hours just for Urumqi-Lanzhou!!! I am extremely frustrated, thanks to media's propaganda and general hatred towards HSR from the society in 2011. I'd rather think, the foundation of Chinese railway corporation instead of former ministry of railways, was a success of western capitalists and their agents in Chinese government and a failure of national capitals. A battle of Chinese HSR vs Boeing&Airbus&CACC complex has unveiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Seasonal Discounts of CRH Sleepers!!!
> Let’s go to Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou!!！
> 关于高铁动卧列车试行季节性票价的公告
> 铁路客户服务中心--关于高铁动卧列车试行季节性票价的公告
> 根据广大旅客需求，自2015年4月10日起开行的上海虹桥～深圳北、广州南，北京西～广州南、深圳北高铁动卧夕发朝至列车试行季节性票价优惠，即： *
> 上海虹桥～深圳北（广州南）：动卧上铺560元、下铺630元；
> 北京西 ～广州南（深圳北）：动卧 上铺700元、下铺800元。
> 
> *To meet passengers’ requirement, a part of HSR sleepers which leave at night and arrive in the morning will provide discounts from 10 April 2015. *
> 
> *1，Shanghai Hongqiao - Shenzhen North (Guangzhou South)*
> 530yuan/upper berth; 630yuan/lower berth.
> Twice daily, D931 & D935, about 11 hours/1725km
> *2，Beijing West - Guangzhou South (Shenzhen North)*
> 700yuan/upper berth; 800yuan/lower berth.
> Twice daily, D923 & D903, about 11 hours/2200km
> 
> *p.s. *These super cosy sleepers with a dinner are even cheaper than second class of daytime HSR trains. Let’s go to Beijing and Guangzhou for Beijing Duck and Cantonese Dim Sum!!!
> @Yizhi @Nihonjin1051 @Shotgunner51 @Chinese Bamboo @hulk_lou @TaiShang @yusheng @cirr @cnleio @sweetgrape and all other Beijing Roast Duck Lovers and Dim Sum Maniacs!!!
> View attachment 201987
> 
> View attachment 202030
> 
> View attachment 201988
> 
> View attachment 201993
> 
> View attachment 201986
> 
> View attachment 202019
> View attachment 202022
> 
> 
> 
> *Beijing Roast Duck!!*
> This set meal for 3-4 persons costs only 388yuan（$60) at Tiananmen Square Branch of Quanjude Roast Duck
> View attachment 202018



Love it bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Love it bro!


I am wondering what is the free meal is about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*8-year-old CRH!!! *
*CRH动车组八周岁：8年前的今天，CRH动车组正式投入载客运营*

At 7.15am, 28 Jan 2007, Train N522(CRH2) left Hangzhou Station on time for Shanghai South Railway Station. And later, train N521, T708, T707 left Shanghai South, Shanghai and Nanjing respectively. It meant CRH-EMU officially start its duty in China. 

Chinese high-speed railway has experienced ups and downs since 2007. Eight years later, CRH trains are now connecting every corners of China. 

2007年1月28日7时15分，由CRH2-026A担当的N522次旅客列车从杭州站准时开出，驶往上海南站。随后，N521次从上海南站，T708次从上海站，T707次从南京站分别开出。标志着CRH动车组正式投入载客运营。时光荏苒，八年了，这其中有笑有泪，有酸有甜，但CRH动车组，已经开遍了神州大地。中国铁路高速（China Railway Highspeed）动车组，生日快乐!

Train No. N522, Hangzhou Railway Station









CRH only operated on upgraded old lines in 2007. This campaign was a part of the *the sixth round of the "railway speed up campaign"*.





*A summary table of six "Speed-up" campaigns(1997-2007)*





*CRH Network today, 16,000km by Feb 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*我国首条穿越秦岭大巴山区的高速铁路建设现场
Live from the construction site of China's first HSR that traverses Qin Mountains-Daba Mountains*
我国首条穿越秦岭大巴山区的高速铁路建设现场_陕西传媒网

3月7日，山脚下，一根根的混凝土桥墩将人们的视线引向位于半山腰的西成客专清凉山隧道施工工地。据悉，正在建设的西安至成都客运专线是我国首条穿越秦岭、大巴山区的高速铁路，计划2017年的11月30日通车试运营。
Xi'an-Chengdu HSR is the first high-speed railway line which traverses mountainous regions of Qin Mountains and Daba Mountains, due on 30 November 2017.

西成铁路由西安至四川江油段和成（都）绵（阳）乐（山）城际铁路两段组成。西安至江油段线路的建设长度519公里，由中铁第一勘察设计院负责总体设计，并承担陕西省境内约340公里的勘察、设计任务，是全线难度最大的线路。项目自北向南穿越关中平原、秦岭山区、汉中平原和大巴山区，地质条件极为复杂，是中国目前拟建最为复杂的具有鲜明山区特点的高标准现代化铁路。
The geologically complicated landforms makes this line the most complex standardised modern railway so far.

据中铁第一勘察设计院工程师介绍，该项目穿越秦岭山区地段线路总长135公里，隧道里程高达127公里。西成铁路途径宁陕县新场、四亩地等乡镇，在宁陕县境内40公里、投资近50亿元，其中桥隧占到了98%。项目设计中的最长隧道和需解决的关键性技术路段均在宁陕县境内，最长的天华山双线隧道长达15.9公里（国内高铁中最长）；秦岭山区隧道群首次采用25％的大坡度（国内目前在建客专最大坡度为20％），且大坡道持续段落长达46公里，在我国拟建的山区高标准现代化高速铁路建设中是首次尝试。
Engineers introduced that the trans-Qin-Mountains section was 135km and thereinto 127km were tunnels. The bridges and tunnels constitute 98% of total railway length in Ningxia County with investment of nearly 5 billion yuan for 40 kilometre. The longest tunnel (Mount Tianhua Tunnel, 15.9km) is also located in this county, setting a new record of all HSR tunnels in China. Qin Mountains' tunnels are desgined with the sharpest railway slope(25%) so far and the continuous slope is 46km in length, which is the first trial within standard mountainous HSRs in China. 






View attachment 202496








This Xi'an-Chengdu HSR is along the ancient *Shu Roads(Sichuan Roads).*
Shu Roads - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The *Shu Roads* (蜀道) was a system of mountain roads joining the Chinese provinces of Shaanxi and Sichuan, built and maintained since the 4th century BC. Technical highlights were the gallery roads, consisting of wooden planks erected on wooden or stone beams slotted into holes cut into the sides of cliffs.

As the great poet *Li Bai (705-762）*wrote in his famous poem _Shu Roads Are Difficult_ which every high school students in China will recite character by character:
Li Bai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*The Sichuan Road
What heights!
It is easier to climb Heaven
Than take the Sichuan Road.
Long ago Can Cong and Yu Fu founded the kingdom of Shu;
Forty-eight thousand years went by,
Yet no road linked it with the land of Qin.
Westward from Taibai Mountain only birds
Wander to the summit of Mount Emei
But not until brave men had perished in the great landslide
Were bridges hooked together in the air
And a path hacked through the rocks.
Above, high peaks turn back the sun's chariot drawn by six dragons;
Below, the charging waves are caught in whirlpools;
Not even yellow cranes dare fly this way,
Monkeys cannot leap those gorges.
At Green Mud Ridge the path winds back and forh,
With nine twists for every hundred steps.
Touching the stars, the traveller looks up and gasps,
Then sinks down , clutching his heart ,to groan aloud.
Friend, when will you return from this westward journey?
This is a fearful way.
You cannot cross these cliffs.
The only living things are birds crying in ancient trees,
Male wooing female up and down the woods,
And the cuckoo, weary of empty hills,
Singing to the moon.
It is easier to climb to heaven
Than take the Sichuan Road.
The mere telling of its perils blanches youthful cheeks.
Peak follows peak, each but a hand's breadth from the sky;
Dead pine trees hang head down into the chasms,
Currents and waterfalls outroar over rocks,
Booming like thunder through a thousand caverns.
What takes you, travelers, this long, weary way
So filled with danger?
Sword Pass is steep and narrow,
One man could hold this pass against ten thousand;
And sometimes its defenders
Are not mortal men but wolves and jackals.
By day we dread the savage tiger ,by night the serpent,
Sharp-fanged sucker of blood
Who chops men down like stalks of hemp.
The City of Brocade may be a pleasant place,
But it is best to seek you home.
For it is easier to climb to heaven
Than take the Sichuan Road.
I gaze into the west, and sigh.*
_(p.s. The beauty of Chinese poems and words all gone)_
噫吁嚱！危乎高哉！蜀道之难，难于上青天。蚕丛及鱼凫，开国何茫然！尔来四万八千岁，不与秦塞通人烟。西当太白有鸟道，可以横绝峨眉巅。地崩山摧壮士死,然后天梯石栈相钩连。上有六龙回日之高标,下有冲波逆折之回川。黄鹤之飞尚不得过,猿猱欲度愁攀援。青泥何盘盘! 百步九折萦岩峦。扪参历井仰胁息，以手抚膺坐长叹。

问君西游何时还，畏途巉岩不可攀。但见悲鸟号古木，雄飞雌从绕林间。又闻子规啼夜月，愁空山。蜀道之难，难于上青天! 使人听此凋朱颜。连峰去天不盈尺，枯松倒挂倚绝壁。飞湍瀑流争喧豗，砯崖转石万壑雷。其险也如此，嗟尔远道之人胡为乎来哉?

剑阁峥嵘而崔嵬，一夫当关，万夫莫开。所守或匪亲，化为狼与豺。朝避猛虎，夕避长蛇。磨牙吮血，杀人如麻。城虽云乐，不如早还家。蜀道之难，难于上青天，侧身西望长咨嗟!

*Ancient Shu Roads*









*Modern Shu Roads*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

AndrewJin said:


> Yep. These cuties are designer for intercity serves like Guangzhou-Shenzhen and Wuhan-Huangshi. Their performance is similar to metro cars, easily speeding up and down. In that case, they are the most appropriate types for short-distance service with stops every 5-20km.
> 
> Technically and financially, these giants CRH380A are too "capable" for intercity services.
> View attachment 201981
> 
> View attachment 201979
> View attachment 201980
> 
> View attachment 201982
> 
> @Rajaraja Chola This Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station is the most convenient one in Shanghai since the old Shanghai Station provides less intercity services although it is located in the very centre.



These looks cool. I should try bullet train really. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> These looks cool. I should try bullet train really. Thanks for sharing


You can have it at home, as I've translated, 8 years ago, CRH-EMU trains were operating on upgraded old lines in China. I've read there are some plans to speed up conventional routes in India, maybe the next priority is to design or buy some types of EMU and DMU which are both applicable to old lines.


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> These looks cool. I should try bullet train really. Thanks for sharing


Diesel Multiple Unit(DMU), a useful and more economical choice for old lines.
Here are some made-in-China DMUs for the global market.
Argentina





Venezuela





Bangladesh





Narrow-gauge DMU for Malaysia @powastick (I'm not sure whether it is the right one)









Broad-gauge DMU for Georgia 





For our own, double-decker DMU




Great-Wall DMU(u can take these trains from downtown Beijing to nearby Badaling Great Wall)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

AndrewJin said:


> Diesel Multiple Unit(DMU), a useful and more economical choice for old lines.
> Here are some made-in-China DMUs for the global market.
> Argentina
> View attachment 202611
> 
> 
> Venezuela
> View attachment 202616
> 
> 
> Bangladesh
> View attachment 202609
> 
> 
> Narrow-gauge DMU for Malaysia @powastick (I'm not sure whether it is the right one)
> View attachment 202612
> 
> View attachment 202618
> 
> 
> Broad-gauge DMU for Georgia
> View attachment 202615
> 
> 
> For our own, double-decker DMU
> View attachment 202613
> 
> Great-Wall DMU(u can take these trains from downtown Beijing to nearby Badaling Great Wall)
> View attachment 202614



Chinese are doing feasability study on the Delhi-Chennai express train in India. I would love them to take and execute a project bringing their expertise into India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Chinese are doing feasability study on the Delhi-Chennai express train in India. I would love them to take and execute a project bringing their expertise into India


A new HSR line or to upgrade the original one?


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> A new HSR line or to upgrade the original one?



I heard news the plan is a new line. Chinese CNR and Japanese JR is competing with the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> I heard news the plan is a new line. Chinese CNR and Japanese JR is competing with the project.


I am a little doubted about its financial feasibility. Building HSR is growing more and more expensive every day. In China, at least 50% of the total investments are spent in people's compensation. And building a route is even simpler than maintaining a route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> I am a little doubted about its financial feasibility. Building HSR is growing more and more expensive every day. In China, at least 50% of the total investments are spent in people's compensation. And building a route is even simpler than maintaining a route.



I agree with you. The Indian project will last for very long time. Building huge project in Indian is not an easy job. Chinese company should be very cautious about the risk. For example, ascertain the route of line, they would meet with the difficulty that local citizen refuse to sell their land. and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> I heard news the plan is a new line. Chinese CNR and Japanese JR is competing with the project.


My suggestion for them is to give priority to upgrading old lines. Even for this, it's not easy. We've experienced 6 major speed-up campaigns from 1997 to 2007, step by step, very cautious. Like replacing railway crossings by bridges( Now you can see very few crossings in China), ensure a safe zone along the tracks(rail fences and exclusion of people) and upgrade signal system/computerised central control system. If there are no experiences in these sort of upgrading projects, it will be considerably dangerous to have a busy line like Shanghai-Hangzhou (for one direction every 5-10min a train).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> My suggestion for them is to give priority to upgrading old lines. Even for this, it's not easy. We've experienced 6 major speed-up campaigns from 1997 to 2007, step by step, very cautious. Like replacing railway crossings by bridges( Now you can see very few crossings in China), ensure a safe zone along the tracks(rail fences and exclusion of people) and upgrade signal system/computerised central control system. If there are no experiences in these sort of upgrading projects, it will be considerably dangerous to have a busy line like Shanghai-Hangzhou (for one direction every 5-10min a train).



Who knows? It depends on Indian strategy. Considering Indian population and west-east coastline economy connection, I guess it's necessary to build new line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Railway in Malaysia isn't that profitable because of the smaller population. Plus I can drive faster to the destination than taking the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Who knows? It depends on Indian strategy. Considering Indian population and west-east coastline economy connection, I guess it's necessary to build new line.


Yes, who knows. It's up t


powastick said:


> Railway in Malaysia isn't that profitable because of the smaller population. Plus I can drive faster to the destination than taking the train.


Smaller population countries can also do well. The strategy is crucial, what kind of speed, what is the purpose, who is the target customer. Actually the size of Malaysia is similar to the size of an eastern Chinese province. Low-middle speed intercity systems are promising, as the case in some city clusters in China.
Metro-like CRH6 for intercity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, who knows. It's up t
> 
> Smaller population countries can also do well. The strategy is crucial, what kind of speed, what is the purpose, who is the target customer. Actually the size of Malaysia is similar to the size of an eastern Chinese province. Low-middle speed intercity systems are promising, as the case in some city clusters in China.
> Metro-like CRH6 for intercity
> View attachment 202714


Malaysia currently has 150 km\h train if you count them as low middle speed. I have taken train with only 20 passengers . It was so unprofitable that it discontinued the 200 kilometer direct journey(Ipoh-KL). Instead they revert back to stopping at many station and still unprofitable. It makes the journey longer than bus. Bus cheaper and faster. KTM Malaysia is still losing around 300 million Yuan per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Malaysia currently has 150 km\h train if you count them as low middle speed. I have taken train with only 20 passengers . It was so unprofitable that it discontinued the 200 kilometer direct journey(Ipoh-KL). Instead they revert back to stopping at many station and still unprofitable. It makes the journey longer than bus. Bus cheaper and faster. KTM Malaysia is still losing around 300 million Yuan per year.


You know, sometimes politicians shall make a comprehensive consideration, trains are far more ecological, even for DMU which China has exported to a bunch of countries where non-electric lines dominate. If a line can have a average speed of more than 100km/h (not max.speed), it must be faster than by bus or by car. It will be a vicious cycle, less passengers--more stops---slower---less passengers/less trains per day. However, a policymaking will be influenced by many factors like interest groups even it is for the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> You know, sometimes politicians shall make a comprehensive consideration, trains are far more ecological, even DMU which China has exported to a bunch of countries where non-electric lines dominate. If a line can have a average speed of more than 100km/h (not max.speed), it must be faster than by bus or by car. It will be a vicious cycle, less passengers--more stops---slower---less passengers/less trains per day


I agree, that is why they trying to test out high speed KL-Singapore to see its profitability. If its just 150km/h, I'll just drive like 180kmh plus with a chance to be fined for RM300. Another problem in Malaysia, buses travel directly to the city/airport. If you take train, you need to change train which can be troublesome if you have many luggage.

I like trains haha. Personal bias from too much OpenTTD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> I agree, that is why they trying to test out high speed KL-Singapore to see its profitability. If its just 150km/h, I'll just drive like 180kmh plus with a chance to be fined for RM300. Another problem in Malaysia, buses travel directly to the city/airport. If you take train, you need to change train which can be troublesome if you have many luggage.
> 
> I like trains haha. Personal bias from too much OpenTTD.


OpenTTD?


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> OpenTTD?


"Open source (free) Transport Tycoon game. It Offers multiple different transport, but its mostly about trains. Learning curve pretty steep.
OpenTTD

Simutrans is another free open source transport game. Harder than Openttd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> "Open source (free) Transport Tycoon game. It Offers multiple different transport, but its mostly about trains. Learning curve pretty steep.
> OpenTTD
> 
> Simutrans is another free open source transport game. Harder than Openttd.


I like Simcity4! The only PC game I've been continuously playing since junior high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> I like Simcity4! The only PC game I've been continuously playing since junior high


Now there is _Cities :skylines._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> I like Simcity4! The only PC game I've been continuously playing since junior high


Simcity 2013 sucks.. You should try Cities Skyline. The water in Cities Skyline is simulated (not fully). Traffic is real. Building custom interchange in Cities Skyline is pretty easy.

But why OpenTTD? Cause its the only game that allows train go cross country with its huge landscape.


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Simcity 2013 sucks.. You should try Cities Skyline. The water in Cities Skyline is simulated (not fully). Traffic is real. Building custom interchange in Cities Skyline is pretty easy.
> 
> But why OpenTTD? Cause its the only game that allows train go cross country with its huge landscape.


Thanks for your recommendation, I'll try if it has a Mac version.
Not Simcity 2013, but Sim4, which is so classic，closest to real social structures and the most challenging sim game I think.

















Tractor said:


> Now there is _Cities :skylines._


I've heard that game but my stupid Mac cannot operate. Simcity 4 is still popular after 10 years even it's not 3-D, and I'm even more addicted to it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Thanks for your recommendation, I'll try if it has a Mac version.
> Not Simcity 2013, but Sim4, which is so classic，closest to real social structures and the most challenging sim game I think.
> View attachment 202757
> View attachment 202758
> View attachment 202759
> View attachment 202760


Not my video, but in Cities Skyline you can build four level stacked interchange easily and looks organic.





And the traffic are real compare to simcity 4. Agents/workers will leave their homes goes to work in a factory and return home. You can follow the cars.

You can build dams. Block the water, and demolish it, watch it flood your city.

Don't buy Mac. PC is the master race.


----------



## TaiShang

Some nice HSR images

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

AndrewJin said:


> A new HSR line or to upgrade the original one?



A new bullet speed line. Yes HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Some nice HSR images


can't see the first one. The remaining three is CRH2, CRH380B/CRH3/CRH380C, CRH380AL. (Cannot tell CRH380B/CRH3/CRH380C from afar)


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yinchuan-Xi'an HSR To Be Built in 2015
Only Ningxia, Yunnan & Tibet Without HSR*
*银川至西安高铁年内开建 仅剩宁夏云南西藏3省区无高铁*

据《人民日报》消息日前，宁夏回族自治区发展改革委主任张八五介绍，去年底国家发展改革委批复全长595公里、总投资160亿元的银西高速铁路将在今年下半年开工建设。
Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region's NDRC director Zhang Bawu introduced that *595km-long Yinchuan-Xi'an HSR* would start to be built late this year with 16 billion yuan investment.

据了解，宁夏是目前没有建设高铁和开通动车的省区之一，境内铁路基础设施薄弱，复线率仅为17%，居全国第二十七位。包兰、宝中、太中银等铁路宁夏段通过能力不足、运输效率低下，已成为东西运输通道的“肠梗阻”。

银西高铁线路项目按照国家及铁路行业现行规范设计，自包兰铁路银川站引出，途经宁夏吴忠市、甘肃庆阳市和陕西咸阳市，终点连接西安枢纽。张八五表示，项目建成后，银川至西安旅客列车运行时间将由现在的14小时缩短至3小时。
The time from Yinchuan to Xi'an will be cut down from *14 hours to 3 hours* when the project is finished.

据观察者网梳理，截至2013年底，全国还有八个省份没有通高铁和动车，分别是：内蒙古、贵州、甘肃、青海、新疆、云南、宁夏、西藏。2014年，随着兰新高铁、贵广高铁的通车，呼（和浩特）张（家口）客运专线全面建设，目前，全国仅剩宁夏、西藏和云南三省区没有高铁。
By the end of 2014, China had 8 provinces disconnected to HSR networks, Inner Mongolia, Guizhou, Gansu, Qinghai, Xinjiang, Yunnan,Ningxia and Tibet. 
Now, only *Ningxia，Yunnan and Tibet* have no HSR. 





*Xi'an North Railway Station* where Yinchuan-Xi'an HSR will terminate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*China Railway Corporation: total 295 million passengers by train during Chunyun(Spring Festival travel rush) 
中国铁路总公司：春运铁路发送旅客2.95亿人次*
中国铁路总公司：春运铁路发送旅客2.95亿人次 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户

2015 Chunyun(Spring Festival travel rush) which started on 4 February officially ended at 12pm of 15 March. China Railway Corporation yesterday announced that during 40-day Chunyun the total number of passengers by railway was *295 million* with *a year-on-year growth rate of 10.4%*. The highest record was *9.468 million on 24 February*( the sixth day of lunar new year). Besides, the number of trips by *Chinese railway high-speed(CRH) accounted for 41%*, the highest in history. 
从2月4日开始的春运在3月15日24时落下帷幕。中国铁路总公司昨日发布，今年春运的40天时间里，全国铁路累计发送旅客2.95亿人次，同比增幅10.4%，创历年旅客发送总量新高。2月24日（正月初六），全国铁路春运旅客发送量达946.8万人次，创历年春运单日客流新纪录。此外，动车组客流占总客流量的41%，创历史新高。

*Shanghai Railway Bureau* witnessed the highest number(52.64 million) among all 18 railway bureaus/companies. It followed by Guangzhou and Beijing with 42.3 million and 27.78 million respectively. Nine railway bureaus had a growth rate more than 10% and the *highest growth(50.5%) *was achieved by Nanchang Railway Bureau.
从18个铁路局（公司）的发送数据来看，上海铁路局旅客发送量最高，达5264万人次；广州铁路（集团）公司和北京铁路局分别为4230万人次和2788万人次；有9个铁路局同比增幅在10%以上，其中南昌铁路局同比增长50.5%，增幅为全路最高。

It is worth mentioning that* CRH trains carried 114.71 million passengers, 32% more than last year*. And the number of *Beijing-Shanghai HSR grew to 12.62 million by 18.1%* and for *Beijing-Guangzhou HSR it grew to 15.59 million by 25.4%*.
值得一提的是，今年春运40天中，动车组列车共发送旅客11471万人次，同比增长32%。长大干线客流增幅明显，其中京沪高铁运送旅客1262万人次，同比增长18.1%；京广高铁运送旅客1559万人次，同比增长25.4%

Hami Railway Station, Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region. 
4 Feb 2015, the first day of Chunyun, also the first day Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR took part in Chunyun





Train D4602(Guangzhou-Nanning), a special train for migrant workers
Lu Younan's family, one member of the former Motorbike Army





Inside D4602, the special migrant workers train. 
This was the first migrant workers' special train of Guangzhou Railway Corporation in 2015 Chunyun. They were a part of the Motorcycle Army one year ago. 




Guangzhou Railway cooperated with companies in Pearl River Delta, providing migrant workers special trains to Guangxi and Guizhou Province. However, limited trains made some migrant workers still resort to pricey long-distance buses or dangerous motorbikes. China is now in urgent need of train manufacturing capacity of CNR/CSR.

10 Feb 2015, Train G177 from Beijing South to Qingdao

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> A new bullet speed line. Yes HSR.


One of the diamond quadrilateral?


----------



## Place Of Space

When to continue your travelogue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> When to continue your travelogue?


Across China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Across China?



Yes, still wait for that. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## welcomeJason

总理会好好夸你的哦(⊙o⊙)，交通局长归你了咯

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Yes, still wait for that. lol


I'm editing photos of Dunhuang. That thread is in Members Club now.



welcomeJason said:


> 总理会好好夸你的哦(⊙o⊙)，交通局长归你了咯


I prefer an independent Ministry of Railway, being a part of the Ministry of Transportation is a failure of Chinese railway to airlines/Boeing/Airbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> I'm editing photos of Dunhuang. That thread is in Members Club now.
> 
> 
> I prefer an independent Ministry of Railway, being a part of the Ministry of Transportation is a failure of Chinese railway to airlines/Boeing/Airbus.



Can we view the member club?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

AndrewJin said:


> One of the diamond quadrilateral?



Hey andrew . I am already in Kunshan. Is there any way to use gmail , Facebook and google services.?


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Can we view the member club?


Why not? Update done.



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Hey andrew . I am already in Kunshan. Is there any way to use gmail , Facebook and google services.?


VPN or some sort of browsers, but I personally never use them since I don't need any of Gmail/FB/Google. I think some members here might know how to use them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

AndrewJin said:


> Why not? Update done.
> 
> 
> VPN or some sort of browsers, but I personally never use them since I don't need any of Gmail/FB/Google. I think some members here might know how to use them.



Thing is calls from goodle and viber are cheap. But both are blocked giving me tough times.


----------



## Place Of Space

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Thing is calls from goodle and viber are cheap. But both are blocked giving me tough times.



lol, yes, all your mentioned been blocked for years. Use Yahoo, Line, Bing or Chinese tools.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Thing is calls from goodle and viber are cheap. But both are blocked giving me tough times.


Viber? An internet telephone APP?
I remember my Indian friend has managed downloading an APP called Viber with help from his colleagues. 
U should first ask one of Chinese about the VPN. 
I never use them so I can not help.
Youku.com has all free English soapies you may like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Thing is calls from goodle and viber are cheap. But both are blocked giving me tough times.



for cell phone there is an app named 'fqrouter'.
for laptop a Chrome browser embedded with Google agent:
百度云 请输入提取密码 password: rpgg
all free of charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Thing is calls from goodle and viber are cheap. But both are blocked giving me tough times.


CCTV News Live CCTV News - China, World, Biz, Video, Live events - English_CCTV.com
CCTV-9 Documentary CCTV Documentary
Shanghai English channel ICS - INTERNATIONAL CHANNEL SHANGHAI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> I'm editing photos of Dunhuang. That thread is in Members Club now.
> 
> 
> I prefer an independent Ministry of Railway, being a part of the Ministry of Transportation is a failure of Chinese railway to airlines/Boeing/Airbus.


你忘了铁道部了，危险哦(⊙o⊙)


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 你忘了铁道部了，危险哦(⊙o⊙)


没有铁道部了。。。被私有资本/航空业游说打趴了，LKQ就是这个私有化集团的代言人，他推销HSR是不真诚的，就是他那一党前几年利用媒体和政治打压了中国铁路。他这一派现在突然推销HSR是因为要拉抬经济增长，幸好有习大大牵制他，否则中国的资本逐渐会被外国资本以及其国内代理人淘空。political balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> 没有铁道部了。。。被私有资本/航空业游说打趴了，LKQ就是这个私有化集团的代言人，他推销HSR是不真诚的，就是他那一党前几年利用媒体和政治打压了中国铁路。他这一派现在突然推销HSR是因为要拉抬经济增长，幸好有习大大牵制他，否则中国的资本逐渐会被外国资本以及其国内代理人淘空。political balance.


不懂哎，哪里听说的哦(⊙o⊙)，不过听说江泽民被软禁了，估计打贪到他头上了


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 不懂哎，哪里听说的哦(⊙o⊙)，不过听说江泽民被软禁了，估计打贪到他头上了


不是听说啊。。。lkq和xjp不是一起的


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> I agree with you. The Indian project will last for very long time. Building huge project in Indian is not an easy job. Chinese company should be very cautious about the risk. For example, ascertain the route of line, they would meet with the difficulty that local citizen refuse to sell their land. and so on.


Also currency fluctuation of Indian rupees is another concern. India, like Vietnam is high risk, but not sure if the rewards are worth it. Africa and south america is the better choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Also currency fluctuation of Indian rupees is another concern. India, like Vietnam is high risk, but not sure if the rewards are worth it. Africa and south america is the better choice.


Some economists said without inflation, no notable economic growth for them, a huge proportion of investments are within stock market rather than infrastructure and manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> 不是听说啊。。。lkq和xjp不是一起的


李克强不是和胡锦涛，温家宝都是改革派吗，习近平和胡温是同盟，江系上海派和李克强好像没有关系啊！
照你这么说，胡锦涛，温家宝也是代理人吗


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 李克强不是和胡锦涛，温家宝都是改革派吗，习近平和胡温是同盟，江系上海派和李克强好像没有关系啊！
> 照你这么说，胡锦涛，温家宝也是代理人吗


xjp自成一派我认为。。。lkq、wjb是私有派代理人（经济学家代表：吴敬琏等，喉舌报纸代表：21世纪经济报）。xjp和lkq是互相牵制关系，没有xjp的牵制，中国的民族资本要被他们卖了。铁路的逐渐民营化就是他们的杰作，地方民营铁路实际一塌糊涂。如果认为这就算改革，我也没话说了。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Some economists said without inflation, no notable economic growth for them, a huge proportion of investments are within stock market rather than infrastructure and manufacturing.


inflation is a double edge sword. Some inflation is good for economy because it indicates higher wages, more demand thus causing overall inflation. But my original post was about companies being paid by rupees. Remember when Indian rupees was downgraded and fell by 30-40% 8 months ago? Companies would automatically lose 30-40% paid by rupees after a job is completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> xjp自成一派我认为。。。lkq、wjb是私有派代理人（经济学家代表：吴敬琏等，喉舌报纸代表：21世纪经济报）。xjp和lkq是互相牵制关系，没有xjp的牵制，中国的民族资本要被他们卖了。铁路的逐渐民营化就是他们的杰作，地方民营铁路实际一塌糊涂。如果认为这就算改革，我也没话说了。。。


胡锦涛算私有集团的吗？他也是改革派。你说的私有化集团有哪些大佬呢？
铁道部那时候貌似负面新闻很多哦，而且国有化也保证不了内在贪腐和变相代理人啊


----------



## AndrewJin

*Let’s go spring outing!*
*Shanghai Railway Bureau announce its spring outing transport programme*

日前上海铁路局公布春游运输方案：从3月20日起至4月19日长三角铁路将进入为期31天的春游运输，期间，上海铁路局局针对短途旅游客流出行集中的特点，计划在上海至苏州、无锡间再增开16趟高铁列车，并在客流高峰时段，对沪宁、沪杭、杭甬、杭长高铁和杭深线等春游重点线路的动车组列车采取重联运行，方便旅客出行。
Shanghai Railway Bureau’s *31-day spring outing transport* will start on 20 March and end on 19 April, during which *16 extra HSR trains* will operate from Shanghai to Suzhou/Wuxi. And in rush hours, *single-unit trains(8 cars) will be connected into double-unit(16 cars) on spring outing season’s key lines* such as Shanghai-Nanjing HSR, Shanghai-Hangzhou HSR, Nanjing-Hangzhou HSR, Hangzhou-Changsha HSR and Hangzhou-Shenzhen HSR.

四月江南，春暖花开，又到了市民举家出游的好季节。据铁路部门介绍，随着天气转暖，从三月下旬起，长三角铁路春游客流将陆续启动，四月迎来春游旅客出行高峰，客流大部分集中在沪宁、沪杭、杭甬等高铁沿线的旅游城市和景区车站，呈现出周末出行集中、早出晚归安排紧凑、早晚高峰明显等特点。另外，天气变化会对春游客流带来较大影响，遇有雨天等不良天气，旅客出行意愿将会受到抑制，客流下降明显。

随着长三角高铁逐步建设成网，乘坐高铁出行越来越方便，今年春游高铁将成为人们出行的主要交通工具。据悉，目前，上海铁路局管内已拥有沪宁、沪杭、京沪、宁杭、杭长、杭甬、合蚌、合宁、合武、甬台温、温福等11条高铁，高铁里程达到2628公里。每天开行的高铁列车达到了430多对。上海、南京、杭州、苏州、无锡等沪宁、沪杭等沿线主要景区车站早晚高峰时段几分钟开一趟高铁列车，城市间的交通十分方便。
It’s getting more and more convenient to go to nearby cities by HSR when Yangtze River Delta’s HSR network is growing considerably these years. Currently, there are *11 HSR lines(2628km) *with more than *430 pairs of trains per day in Shanghai Railway Bureau(trains to regions outside of Shanghai Railway Bureaus excluded)*. In the morning and evening rush hours, every couple of minutes one HSR train will leave Shanghai, Nanjing, Hangzhou, Suzhou, Wuxi, etc.






*Hangzhou East Railway Station & Hangzhou City*






*Suzhou Railway Station & Suzhou City [SIZE=4]@Rajaraja Chola[/SIZE]*










*Nanjing Railway Station & Nanjing City



*






*Wuxi East Railway Station & Wuxi City




*








welcomeJason said:


> 胡锦涛算私有集团的吗？他也是改革派。你说的私有化集团有哪些大佬呢？
> 铁道部那时候貌似负面新闻很多哦，而且国有化也保证不了内在贪腐和变相代理人啊


他是小脚鞋派。。。摆设罢了。负面新闻很多是情绪化新闻或者故意找碴的新闻。想写这种新闻很简单，一大清早坐6.30的高铁，空空的位置，就可以写出一篇新闻，journalists are bit**es, it's a universal law。
国有化当然不能避免贪腐，打击贪腐是法治的任务，不是国有化的任务。私有化铁路、电力等等不会让人民得到利益，只用看欧洲的例子就可以了。私有化是一种国有资本到私人财团以及外国资本代理人的转移。一旦转移，贪腐就是合理合法的了。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## welcomeJason

Jlaw said:


> inflation is a double edge sword. Some inflation is good for economy because it indicates higher wages, more demand thus causing overall inflation. But my original post was about companies being paid by rupees. Remember when Indian rupees was downgraded and fell by 30-40% 8 months ago? Companies would automatically lose 30-40% paid by rupees after a job is completed.


我用中文表达下，经济用语说不好。
通胀就是钱多了。一些多出来的钱本来是为了满足流通中的一些时差和短缺，现代社会都电子化网络化，时差很小了，多出来的钱不但没有消失，反而又开始满足金融交易，银行家资本家占有很大的流通资源，而且对于纯商品交易来说，这种流通是多余的。但是金融的流通的确在一段时间内和一定程度上刺激了商品服务的交易，但是这些多余的流通大多数时间都在炒作，做多看空，寻找短平快的投资收益，虽然在一定程度提升了市场活跃度，但是折腾的是平民的柴米油盐，衣食住行，教育医疗住房养老。



AndrewJin said:


> *Let’s go spring outing!*
> *Shanghai Railway Bureau announce its spring outing transport programme*
> 
> 日前上海铁路局公布春游运输方案：从3月20日起至4月19日长三角铁路将进入为期31天的春游运输，期间，上海铁路局局针对短途旅游客流出行集中的特点，计划在上海至苏州、无锡间再增开16趟高铁列车，并在客流高峰时段，对沪宁、沪杭、杭甬、杭长高铁和杭深线等春游重点线路的动车组列车采取重联运行，方便旅客出行。
> Shanghai Railway Bureau’s *31-day spring outing transport* will start on 20 March and end on 19 April, during which *16 extra HSR trains* will operate from Shanghai to Suzhou/Wuxi. And in rush hours, *single-unit trains(8 cars) will be connected into double-unit(16 cars) on spring outing season’s key lines* such as Shanghai-Nanjing HSR, Shanghai-Hangzhou HSR, Nanjing-Hangzhou HSR, Hangzhou-Changsha HSR and Hangzhou-Shenzhen HSR.
> 
> 四月江南，春暖花开，又到了市民举家出游的好季节。据铁路部门介绍，随着天气转暖，从三月下旬起，长三角铁路春游客流将陆续启动，四月迎来春游旅客出行高峰，客流大部分集中在沪宁、沪杭、杭甬等高铁沿线的旅游城市和景区车站，呈现出周末出行集中、早出晚归安排紧凑、早晚高峰明显等特点。另外，天气变化会对春游客流带来较大影响，遇有雨天等不良天气，旅客出行意愿将会受到抑制，客流下降明显。
> 
> 随着长三角高铁逐步建设成网，乘坐高铁出行越来越方便，今年春游高铁将成为人们出行的主要交通工具。据悉，目前，上海铁路局管内已拥有沪宁、沪杭、京沪、宁杭、杭长、杭甬、合蚌、合宁、合武、甬台温、温福等11条高铁，高铁里程达到2628公里。每天开行的高铁列车达到了430多对。上海、南京、杭州、苏州、无锡等沪宁、沪杭等沿线主要景区车站早晚高峰时段几分钟开一趟高铁列车，城市间的交通十分方便。
> It’s getting more and more convenient to go to nearby cities by HSR when Yangtze River Delta’s HSR network is growing considerably these years. Currently, there are *11 HSR lines(2628km) *with more than *430 pairs of trains per day in Shanghai Railway Bureau(trains to regions outside of Shanghai Railway Bureaus excluded)*. In the morning and evening rush hours, every couple of minutes one HSR train will leave Shanghai, Nanjing, Hangzhou, Suzhou, Wuxi, etc.
> View attachment 203671
> 
> 
> *Hangzhou City*
> View attachment 203665
> 
> 
> *Suzhou City*
> 
> View attachment 203666
> 
> 
> *Nanjing*
> 
> View attachment 203667
> 
> *Wuxi City*
> 
> View attachment 203668
> 
> 
> 
> 他是小脚鞋派。。。摆设罢了。负面新闻很多是情绪化新闻或者故意找碴的新闻。想写这种新闻很简单，一大清早坐6.30的高铁，空空的位置，就可以写出一篇新闻，journalists are bit**es, it's a universal law。
> 国有化当然不能避免贪腐，打击贪腐是法治的任务，不是国有化的任务。私有化铁路、电力等等不会让人民得到利益，只用看欧洲的例子就可以了。私有化是一种国有资本到私人财团以及外国资本代理人的转移。一旦转移，贪腐就是合理合法的了。


听起来很有道理，确实会使贪腐合法。。但是私有化不是会提高积极性吗，如果竞争充分的话，而且当官的不给从商的吗，除了国企。
我觉得一种制度久了都会僵化，如果真的不好，就再国有化。哈哈

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 我用中文表达下，经济用语说不好。
> 通胀就是钱多了。一些多出来的钱本来是为了满足流通中的一些时差和短缺，现代社会都电子化网络化，时差很小了，多出来的钱不但没有消失，反而又开始满足金融交易，银行家资本家占有很大的流通资源，而且对于纯商品交易来说，这种流通是多余的。但是金融的流通的确在一段时间内和一定程度上刺激了商品服务的交易，但是这些多余的流通大多数时间都在炒作，做多看空，寻找短平快的投资收益，虽然在一定程度提升了市场活跃度，但是折腾的是平民的柴米油盐，衣食住行，教育医疗住房养老。
> 
> 
> 听起来很有道理，确实会使贪腐合法。。但是私有化不是会提高积极性吗，如果竞争充分的话，而且当官的不给从商的吗，除了国企。
> 我觉得一种制度久了都会僵化，如果真的不好，就再国有化。哈哈


一旦私有化，没有回头路，除非再次革命。私有化不能进入国家战略性关键部门，私有化的铁路能随意运兵和武器吗?私有化的铁路能公司会去投资永远亏本的青藏铁路或者兰新高铁吗？铁路不是公路，有很多条。铁路是最适合统筹管理的部门，一旦分散，毫无章法，所以一直以来是半军事化管理。地方私有资本进入的一些铁路，或者地方政府投资入股的铁路，举例子*，广州－深圳*这条线路，有上市公司。这条线路的价格比相同距离由上海铁路局运营的高铁贵50%，速度还更慢。
铁路、能源、水利等国家利益核心部门的私有化很危险，里面涉及的国外资本利益和渗透太复杂。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> 一旦私有化，没有回头路，除非再次革命。私有化不能进入国家战略性关键部门，私有化的铁路能随意运兵和武器吗?私有化的铁路能公司会去投资永远亏本的青藏铁路或者兰新高铁吗？铁路不是公路，有很多条。铁路是最适合统筹管理的部门，一旦分散，毫无章法，所以一直以来是半军事化管理。地方私有资本进入的一些铁路，或者地方政府投资入股的铁路，举例子*，广州－深圳*这条线路，有上市公司。这条线路的价格比相同距离由上海铁路局运营的高铁贵50%，速度还更慢。
> 铁路、能源、水利等国家利益核心部门的私有化很危险，里面涉及的国外资本利益和渗透太复杂。


打仗铁路可以强制使用，不过亏本的买卖应该不行，你这么说，确实有点令人担心，其实我最想知道的私有集团大佬都有哪些，中国是世界最大的私募基金市场，这些基金背后应该就是这些大佬吧，而且最近打贪腐，国际收支总会传出一些无人认领的钱。。确实不应该一头热的。
广深算是城际，本来应该是为了做试点的吧，引进技术一类的。你好像是铁路行业的嘛，可以透露下吗？啊哈。


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 打仗铁路可以强制使用，不过亏本的买卖应该不行，你这么说，确实有点令人担心，其实我最想知道的私有集团大佬都有哪些，中国是世界最大的私募基金市场，这些基金背后应该就是这些大佬吧，而且最近打贪腐，国际收支总会传出一些无人认领的钱。。确实不应该一头热的。
> 广深算是城际，本来应该是为了做试点的吧，引进技术一类的。你好像是铁路行业的嘛，可以透露下吗？啊哈。


我不是。。。这根本不是试点，而是吸了人民的血，钱进了国际投资人的荷包。这几届总理都是，看他们的儿子们在干什么就知道他们为什么要推动那些政策了。。。我们熟悉铁路的人称广州铁路公司叫“抢铁”，抢钱的铁路，人民还蒙在鼓里不知道。技术和这个运营公司无关，是中国南车北车制造的。相当于国家投资的钱，摇身一变成为可以图利的股票。。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> 我不是。。。这根本不是试点，而是吸了人民的血，钱进了国际投资人的荷包。这几届总理都是，看他们的儿子们在干什么就知道他们为什么要推动那些政策了。。。我们熟悉铁路的人称广州铁路公司叫“抢铁”，抢钱的铁路，人民还蒙在鼓里不知道。技术和这个运营公司无关，是中国南车北车制造的。相当于国家投资的钱，摇身一变成为可以图利的股票。。。。


温家宝财富案，纽约时报爆料，看天津发展的速度就知道，国家财政国际资本聚集天津，想必总理的亲戚朋友也没少参与吧。
还有上海派博裕资本，联通，博裕资本是阿里巴巴上市的重要推手。。太多。。都是中央大佬。。
他们的财富不可能来自富人，财富从来都是穷人创造，经有富人积聚，中国的人口红利果然还是这些大佬们财富的源泉，悲哀。。世界各地发展到同一水平，这种市场经济还有没有未来吗，他们还去压榨什么人？古代人的经验需要被重新发现，隋唐以来重农轻商想必也不是皇帝脑热吧。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 温家宝财富案，纽约时报爆料，看天津发展的速度就知道，国家财政国际资本聚集天津，想必总理的亲戚朋友也没少参与吧。
> 还有上海派博裕资本，联通，博裕资本是阿里巴巴上市的重要推手。。太多。。都是中央大佬。。
> 他们的财富不可能来自富人，财富从来都是穷人创造，经有富人积聚，中国的人口红利果然还是这些大佬们财富的源泉，悲哀。。世界各地发展到同一水平，这种市场经济还有没有未来吗，他们还去压榨什么人？古代人的经验需要被重新发现，隋唐以来重农轻商想必也不是皇帝脑热吧。


it's a universal rule, no social mechanism can cope with this tendency.
When the social inequality reaches a summit, social unrest and uprisings are on the verge of breaking out.



Yizhi said:


> for cell phone there is an app named 'fqrouter'.
> for laptop a Chrome browser embedded with Google agent:
> 百度云 请输入提取密码 password: rpgg
> all free of charge.


Give me money, or i'll tell your mentor!!!


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Can we view the member club?


Did Golden Dragon add u in QQ?


----------



## cnleio

welcomeJason said:


> 听起来很有道理，确实会使贪腐合法。。但是私有化不是会提高积极性吗，如果竞争充分的话，而且当官的不给从商的吗，除了国企。
> 我觉得一种制度久了都会僵化，如果真的不好，就再国有化。哈哈


全盘私有化，无法回头。。。改革失败，只能再次革命。。。就如当前的乌克兰。 你是不是以为资本家都是大善人，愿意放弃到手的利益？ 幼稚！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tractor

welcomeJason said:


> 温家宝财富案，纽约时报爆料，看天津发展的速度就知道，国家财政国际资本聚集天津，想必总理的亲戚朋友也没少参与吧。
> 还有上海派博裕资本，联通，博裕资本是阿里巴巴上市的重要推手。。太多。。都是中央大佬。。
> 他们的财富不可能来自富人，财富从来都是穷人创造，经有富人积聚，中国的人口红利果然还是这些大佬们财富的源泉，悲哀。。世界各地发展到同一水平，这种市场经济还有没有未来吗，他们还去压榨什么人？古代人的经验需要被重新发现，隋唐以来重农轻商想必也不是皇帝脑热吧。


天津人均国民生产总值全国第一，呵呵
天津日伪时期的市长叫温世珍，也是天津宜兴埠人
世（家）珍（宝）


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> 全盘私有化，无法回头。。。改革失败，只能再次革命。。。就如当前的乌克兰。 你是不是以为资本家都是大善人，愿意放弃到手的利益？ 幼稚！


Private investment should never get involved in key sectors like railway and energy, we have a lot of lessons to learn from our European counterparts. They have no way back, the only resolution for them is a redistribution revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## welcomeJason

Tractor said:


> 天津人均国民生产总值全国第一，呵呵
> 天津日伪时期的市长叫温世珍，也是天津宜兴埠人
> 世（家）珍（宝）


你这很有所指啊，可是没确凿证据，即使有也你没办法啊，不过若果说最近传闻的江泽民贪腐卖国被查，要是能像薄熙来他们那样披露的话，温家宝等这些还是有指望被清肃的



cnleio said:


> 全盘私有化，无法回头。。。改革失败，只能再次革命。。。就如当前的乌克兰。 你是不是以为资本家都是大善人，愿意放弃到手的利益？ 幼稚！


呵呵 你可以革命嘛，多大的事


----------



## cnleio

welcomeJason said:


> 呵呵 你可以革命嘛，多大的事


U'd better living in today Ukraine or some Middle-East nations ... there enjoy ur Color Revolution, but not China.

Enjoy ur Bomb & Blood, Say ByeBye to ur current living condition then u will get what u want !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

welcomeJason said:


> 你这很有所指啊，可是没确凿证据，即使有也你没办法啊，不过若果说最近传闻的江泽民贪腐卖国被查，要是能像薄熙来他们那样披露的话，温家宝等这些还是有指望被清肃的


江很多人骂哈，腐不腐的和咱没关系，不过回顾历史还是很有意思的
江六四时在上海，远离风暴中心，过后“临危受命”稳定政局
温六四时是站在赵紫阳那边的,可后来又是江的秘书
胡六四时在西藏，天高皇帝远啊，也因此得济


----------



## welcomeJason

cnleio said:


> U'd better living in today Ukraine or some Middle-East nations ... there enjoy ur National Revolution, but not China.
> 
> Enjoy ur Bomb & Blood, Say ByeBye to ur current living condition then u will get what u want !


多大的事 不就打仗嘛 有你们在前面 不怕的



Tractor said:


> 江很多人骂哈，腐不腐的和咱没关系，不过回顾历史还是很有意思的
> 江六四时在上海，远离风暴中心，过后“临危受命”稳定政局
> 温六四时是站在赵紫阳那边的,可后来又是江的秘书
> 胡六四时在西藏，天高皇帝远啊，也因此得济


江泽民主要是儿子，孙子，下属，亲属 捞的太多太不收敛了。。。上海帮胆子太大。温家宝貌似跟中信投资有瓜葛。。。胡锦涛貌似有江苏帮，习近平搞丝绸之路不会又弄出来个西安派吧。。真是够了。。

估计在你眼里，他们都不是好人，不过你怎么看习近平呢，好像很少人给他负面评价哦(⊙o⊙)


----------



## Place Of Space

Tractor said:


> 江很多人骂哈，腐不腐的和咱没关系，不过回顾历史还是很有意思的
> 江六四时在上海，远离风暴中心，过后“临危受命”稳定政局
> 温六四时是站在赵紫阳那边的,可后来又是江的秘书
> 胡六四时在西藏，天高皇帝远啊，也因此得济



你们这些娃子就是不消停，典型的都是北京人儿性格，喜欢聊这些。咱远离首都，都不懂的。


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## welcomeJason

Place Of Space said:


> 你们这些娃子就是不消停，典型的都是北京人儿性格，喜欢聊这些。咱远离首都，都不懂的。


我不是大首都的，首都去过一次就不敢去了。。。怪怕人的


----------



## Tractor

welcomeJason said:


> 多大的事 不就打仗嘛 有你们在前面 不怕的
> 
> 
> 江泽民主要是儿子，孙子，下属，亲属 捞的太多太不收敛了。。。上海帮胆子太大。温家宝貌似跟中信投资有瓜葛。。。胡锦涛貌似有江苏帮，习近平搞丝绸之路不会又弄出来个西安派吧。。真是够了。。
> 
> 估计在你眼里，他们都不是好人，不过你怎么看习近平呢，好像很少人给他负面评价哦(⊙o⊙)


习大大（依我看，大家这么称呼他，他都没反应，你说权威何在？）
中国梦（美国梦），丝绸之路（血泪之路），当年留洋时受到的些许熏陶，如今很天真的拿来喊口号用


----------



## cnleio

welcomeJason said:


> 多大的事 不就打仗嘛 有你们在前面 不怕的


I don't think so ... the old guy is smart enough always behind those naive young boys. LOL ... we won't fight just watch outside ... coz we got benefits during China economy development, a revolution/fight is agaisnt our interests in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## welcomeJason

cnleio said:


> I don't think so ... the old guy is smart enough always behind those naive young boys. LOL ... we won't fight just watch outside ... coz we got benefits during China economy development, a revolution/fight is agaisnt our interests in China.


为什么人长大了就会变坏，哥哥叔叔们，为什么啊?


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 多大的事 不就打仗嘛 有你们在前面 不怕的
> 
> 
> 江泽民主要是儿子，孙子，下属，亲属 捞的太多太不收敛了。。。上海帮胆子太大。温家宝貌似跟中信投资有瓜葛。。。胡锦涛貌似有江苏帮，习近平搞丝绸之路不会又弄出来个西安派吧。。真是够了。。
> 
> 估计在你眼里，他们都不是好人，不过你怎么看习近平呢，好像很少人给他负面评价哦(⊙o⊙)


Every politician represents a certain political clan, I will support them if this clan's interests intersect with people's general internets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> Every politician represents a certain political clan, I will support them if this clan's interests intersect with people's general internets.


Interests and princeling means principle.


----------



## AndrewJin

*58 Urumqi-Central Asia international freight trains for the first year
乌鲁木齐至中亚西行国际货运班列周年开行58列*
时间:2015-03-18 08:28:11来源：人民铁道报作者：张家启

乌鲁木齐至中亚西行铁路国际货运班列开行一周年之际，乌鲁木齐海关3月13日发布的统计数据显示，西行国际货运班列共开行58列，共计2583车5160标箱。
It was one year after the first Urumqi-Central Asia international freight train. Urumqi Customs announced statistic datas on 13 March 2015, showing that the total number of trains was 58 for the first year, with 2583 cars and 5160 standard containers.

西行国际货运班列主要目的地包括哈萨克斯坦、塔吉克斯坦、土库曼斯坦、吉尔吉斯斯坦、乌兹别克斯坦5国主要城市，基本实现对中亚各个铁路站点的全覆盖，辐射整个中亚地区。
Westbound international trains’ destinations cover major cities in Kazakhstan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Kyrgyzstan and Uzbekistan.  

该班列开行的一年间，乌鲁木齐铁路局与乌鲁木齐海关紧密配合，对西行国际货运班列货物实行 “一次申报、一次查验、一次放行”，设置“西行班列专用”窗口，指派专人进行 “快放、快装、快出”，对专列货物实行24小时预约通关，通关手续随到随办，对集装箱开辟专门场所进行存放，货物随到随验，建立从存放、装卸、运输到出境环节的 “快捷通道”，以便捷的服务方式和高效的通关速度，保障了新丝绸之路重要枢纽的畅通。
24-hour appointment customs passage system

目前，西行国际货运班列的运行已经步入正轨。随着乌鲁木齐铁路集装箱中心站、跨境电子商务平台的建设，新疆维吾尔自治区将进一步采取措施，鼓励企业 “走出去”，积极开拓中亚市场，吸引更多资信良好企业采用该线路运输货物，实现企业通关便利和海关有效监管的共赢。
Encourage local companies to “go global” and expend the market in Central Asia.






old Urumqi South Railway Station





new Urumqi Railway Station under construction







Tractor said:


> Interests and princeling means principle.


Another universal law.



welcomeJason said:


> 为什么人长大了就会变坏，哥哥叔叔们，为什么啊?


People are born bad and remain bad for the rest of life to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> Give me money, or i'll tell your mentor!!!


why Andrew ... i thought we were friends.

( threaten me with my boss?... )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> why Andrew ... i thought we were friends.
> 
> ( threaten me with my boss?... )


U are watching Youtube, I don't get it, there are not free English soapies and movies there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> U are watching Youtube, I don't get it, there are not free English soapies and movies there.


eh..i don't watch tube that often, most of the time i stay in walls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

Yizhi said:


> eh..i don't watch tube that often, most of the time i stay in walls.


啊哈，我突然想起一个片子，名字叫星尘stardust，似乎比灰姑娘好看哦(⊙o⊙)。。don't forget staying in the wall...



AndrewJin said:


> *58 Urumqi-Central Asia international freight trains for the first year
> 乌鲁木齐至中亚西行国际货运班列周年开行58列*
> 时间:2015-03-18 08:28:11来源：人民铁道报作者：张家启
> 
> 乌鲁木齐至中亚西行铁路国际货运班列开行一周年之际，乌鲁木齐海关3月13日发布的统计数据显示，西行国际货运班列共开行58列，共计2583车5160标箱。
> It was one year after the first Urumqi-Central Asia international freight train. Urumqi Customs announced statistic datas on 13 March 2015, showing that the total number of trains was 58 for the first year, with 2583 cars and 5160 standard containers.
> 
> 西行国际货运班列主要目的地包括哈萨克斯坦、塔吉克斯坦、土库曼斯坦、吉尔吉斯斯坦、乌兹别克斯坦5国主要城市，基本实现对中亚各个铁路站点的全覆盖，辐射整个中亚地区。
> Westbound international trains’ destinations cover major cities in Kazakhstan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Kyrgyzstan and Uzbekistan.
> 
> 该班列开行的一年间，乌鲁木齐铁路局与乌鲁木齐海关紧密配合，对西行国际货运班列货物实行 “一次申报、一次查验、一次放行”，设置“西行班列专用”窗口，指派专人进行 “快放、快装、快出”，对专列货物实行24小时预约通关，通关手续随到随办，对集装箱开辟专门场所进行存放，货物随到随验，建立从存放、装卸、运输到出境环节的 “快捷通道”，以便捷的服务方式和高效的通关速度，保障了新丝绸之路重要枢纽的畅通。
> 24-hour appointment customs passage system
> 
> 目前，西行国际货运班列的运行已经步入正轨。随着乌鲁木齐铁路集装箱中心站、跨境电子商务平台的建设，新疆维吾尔自治区将进一步采取措施，鼓励企业 “走出去”，积极开拓中亚市场，吸引更多资信良好企业采用该线路运输货物，实现企业通关便利和海关有效监管的共赢。
> Encourage local companies to “go global” and expend the market in Central Asia.
> 
> old Urumqi South Railway Station
> View attachment 203942
> 
> 
> new Urumqi Railway Station under construction
> View attachment 203943
> 
> 
> 
> Another universal law.
> 
> 
> People are born bad and remain bad for the rest of life to some extent.


你是大骗子，为什么我还是好人啊。。。居然说谎话︶︿︶放学别跑哦，我保证不打死你


----------



## rott

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Hey andrew . I am already in Kunshan. Is there any way to use gmail , Facebook and google services.?


Install xskywalker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

rott said:


> Install xskywalker


这个一点也不好用啊，vpn不稳定的


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR assist olympic bid
A day trip between Beijing and Zhangjiakou
京张高铁助力冬奥 北京到张家口实现当日往返*
时京张高铁助力冬奥 北京到张家口实现当日往返 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户间:2015-03-18 08:45:45

记者近日从北京冬奥申委获悉，北京张家口联合申办2022年冬奥会已准备就绪，等待迎接国际奥委会评估委员会的实地考察。年内，作为“十二五”规划的北京至张家口高铁将开工建设，通车后北京到张家口赛区太子城站预计仅需50分钟，运动员、观众可当日往返京张。这将解决联合申办中，赛区分散的问题。
Beijing and Zhangjiakou get prepared for the IOC evaluation commission on Beijing-Zhangjiakou’s joint bid of 2022 Olympic Winter Games. In 2015, *Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR* will start construction. When this line is finished, it will only take *50 minutes* from Beijing to Taizi Station which is located in Zhangjiakou winter games division.

据了解，北京张家口联合申办2022年冬奥会，计划分北京、延庆县、张家口三个赛区。北京将承办所有冰上比赛项目，延庆将承办高山滑雪、雪车、雪橇项目，其余大部分雪上项目将在张家口举办。《申办报告》指出，本次申办冬奥会坚持以“运动员为中心”的理念，北京将以方便运动员为首要标准，在比赛、交通、住宿等环节提供一流服务。
*Three zones* are planned for the 2022 Winter Olympics, the Beijing zone, Zhangjiakou zone and the Yanqing zone which is a county in Beijing's suburb.

央视网记者从北京冬奥申委获悉，作为申冬奥的重要交通保障工程，京张高铁、兴延高速等将在今年开建。建成开通后，三地的赛区将连接得更加紧密，出行选择更加丰富。据张家口市冬奥申委办公室副主任张春生介绍，北京到张家口高铁项目将于今年动工建设。预计2019年建成通车后，北京清河站至延庆站的车程仅为20分钟，清河站到张家口赛区的太子城站仅需50分钟。他强调：“这条铁路是’十二五’规划的一部分，并不是专为此次申办冬奥会修建的。”
Deputy director Zhang Chunsheng introduced, after the HSR is launched in 2019, it will take only 20 minutes from Beijing Qinghe Station to Yanqing Station. He emphasised that, this line is part of the *12th five-year plan(2011-2015)* as opposed to a special project for the olympic bid. 

航空方面，北京首都国际机场、张家口宁远机场，以及将于2019年建成并投入使用的北京新国际机场，将合力保障冬奥会期间空中运输能力。
Beijing Capital International Airport, Zhangjiakou Ningyuan Airport along with Beijing’s new airport which will be open in 2019 will make sure sufficient air transport capacity.

同时，北京出发的G6京藏高速公路、G7京新高速公路可将3个赛区联系起来，规划新建的兴延高速公路将是连接延庆赛区和北京赛区的又一条高速公路。
*G6 Beijing-Tibet Expressway* and* G7 Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway* will link three games zones together. And a new *Daxing-Yanqing expressway* will be another expressway between Yanqing games zone and Beijing games zone.

如果2022年冬奥会由北京举办，那么发达的航空、高铁、高速公路等网络，将满足观众当日往返赛区之间的需要。此外，三个赛区附近都规划有奥运村，从奥运村到达赛场均在15分钟以内，可保证参赛运动员的准时比赛和休息。





*110-year-old Beijing-Zhangjiakou line*
*Great Wall DMU train*
*



*
*



*

*Badaling Great Wall*
on Beijing-Zhangjiakou old line and Badaling Expressway(part of G6 National Expressway)
one of the top10 deadly expressways in China







welcomeJason said:


> 啊哈，我突然想起一个片子，名字叫星尘stardust，似乎比灰姑娘好看哦(⊙o⊙)。。don't forget staying in the wall...
> 
> 
> 你是大骗子，为什么我还是好人啊。。。居然说谎话︶︿︶放学别跑哦，我保证不打死你


Come here, KID!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

welcomeJason said:


> 为什么人长大了就会变坏，哥哥叔叔们，为什么啊?



不是人长大了就变坏，是你还没开窍小子。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> 习大大（依我看，大家这么称呼他，他都没反应，你说权威何在？）
> 中国梦（美国梦），丝绸之路（血泪之路），当年留洋时受到的些许熏陶，如今很天真的拿来喊口号用


丝绸之路＝血泪之路？？你这留学的影响也很奇特

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

Pangu said:


> 不是人长大了就变坏，是你还没开窍小子。


开窍不是要在脑袋上开洞吧。。听起来怕怕的



AndrewJin said:


> Come here, KID!


大叔吗？你这么暖啊。。不要这样子嘛。。暴风营救 这个片子看过吗，推荐下很暖(⊙o⊙)哦

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway during Spring Festival travel rush by chart
*



















welcomeJason said:


> 开窍不是要在脑袋上开洞吧。。听起来怕怕的
> 
> 
> 大叔吗？你这么暖啊。。不要这样子嘛。。暴风营救 这个片子看过吗，推荐下很暖(⊙o⊙)哦


我来学英语的。。。不要叫我大叔

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> *Railway during Spring Festival travel rush by chart
> *
> View attachment 203988
> View attachment 203992
> View attachment 203989
> View attachment 203991
> View attachment 203990
> 
> 
> 
> 我来学英语的。。。不要叫我大叔


是吗大叔，你多大呢?


----------



## Yizhi

welcomeJason said:


> 啊哈，我突然想起一个片子，名字叫星尘，似乎比灰姑娘好看哦(⊙o⊙)。。don't forget staying in the wall...


灰姑娘啊。。亲你多大了？
sure i'm in wall all the time.


welcomeJason said:


> 开窍不是要在脑袋上开洞吧。。听起来怕怕的
> 
> 
> 大叔吗？你这么暖啊。。不要这样子嘛。。暴风营救 这个片子看过吗，推荐下很暖(⊙o⊙)哦


...uncle @AndrewJin !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 是吗大叔，你多大呢?


说不定我比您还小。。。



Yizhi said:


> 灰姑娘啊。。亲你多大了？
> sure i'm in wall all the time.
> 
> ...uncle @AndrewJin !


Hello, Aunty @Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> 说不定我比您还小。。。
> 
> 
> Hello, Aunty @Yizhi


Aunty?!....

(we shall stop here before this thread got moved to members club.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> Aunty?!....
> 
> (we shall stop here before this thread got moved to members club.)


So, on topic.


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> 说不定我比您还小。。。
> 
> 
> Hello, Aunty @Yizhi


周岁19，大叔叔你呢



Yizhi said:


> 灰姑娘啊。。亲你多大了？
> sure i'm in wall all the time.
> 
> ...uncle @AndrewJin !


灰姑娘很火的，电影院都爆掉了


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 周岁19，大叔叔你呢


我九岁，老爷爷


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> 我九岁，老爷爷


乖，小孙孙，我给你浇水水，你要快快长大啊，到时候爷爷把你和你的葫芦兄弟都送给蛇精大王。。嗯(⊙_⊙)。。


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 乖，小孙孙，我给你浇水水，你要快快长大啊，到时候爷爷把你和你的葫芦兄弟都送给蛇精大王。。嗯(⊙_⊙)。。



on topic....on HSR


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


> on topic....on HSR


跑题了怎么办哦(⊙o⊙)，小葫芦我们私聊吧
I have some private things for you,lol.


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 跑题了怎么办哦(⊙o⊙)，小葫芦我们私聊吧
> I have some private things for you,lol.


----------



## welcomeJason

AndrewJin said:


>


back topic now 你是从哪里搞这些hst的八卦材料的啊

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> back topic now 你是从哪里搞这些hst的八卦材料的啊


official sites and railway bbs

*How is boxed lunch on HSR cooked?*
*动车高铁上的盒饭是怎样做成的*
2月10日，记者探访北京地区动车高铁列车餐饮加工配送基地，在配餐厂房里，记者目睹了保质期72小时的冷链餐食的制作全过程。
In Beijing HSR Catering Base, journalists witnessed how cold-chain 72h-shelf-life food was made.





从北京京铁列车服务有限公司获悉，在每趟动车、高铁的配餐中，15元标准的低价盒饭若销售一空，会将其他高价位的盒饭按照15元的价格销售，保证不断供。北京京铁列车服务有限公司相关负责人告诉记者，为了保证盒饭的质量和口感，他们生产的盒饭从装箱，到启运，再到配送上车，全程不超过12个小时。据了解，这些冷链盒饭保质期为72小时，旅客在列车上吃到的盒饭都是新鲜有保证的。
15-yuan boxed lunch was guaranteed and pricier meals would be sold for 15 yuan if low-priced food was sold out. 





*The optimal temperature *










*X-ray*





*Disinfection *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> 丝绸之路＝血泪之路？？你这留学的影响也很奇特


我不是那个意思哈，我只是想说作为政治领袖把别的国家文学作品中很空泛的概念很突兀地“拿来”显得很天真（或者更不客气地说很不稳重，很幼稚），尤其是在上任之初说“大家都在谈论‘中国梦’”，真的有吗？有没有“被谈论”的感觉？
另，这几天突然之间从上到下都在抓足球哈，说要搞什么去“职业化”（或者相反），如果我没搞错的话，皆因为我们的领导人喜欢足球


----------



## welcomeJason

Tractor said:


> 我不是那个意思哈，我只是想说作为政治领袖把别的国家文学作品中很空泛的概念很突兀地“拿来”显得很天真（或者更不客气地说很不稳重，很幼稚），尤其是在上任之初说“大家都在谈论‘中国梦’”，真的有吗？有没有“被谈论”的感觉？
> 另，这几天突然之间从上到下都在抓足球哈，说要搞什么去“职业化”（或者相反），如果我没搞错的话，皆因为我们的领导人喜欢足球


不是文学作品，是历史学家提出的概念，丝绸之路一直都是历代王朝的经济的一极。类似关中平原，河洛平原，成都平原以及江南地区的农业和手工业，沿海地区的海贸，丝绸之路明朝之前一直都是国家经济的一极。


----------



## Tractor

welcomeJason said:


> 不是文学作品，是历史学家提出的概念，丝绸之路一直都是历代王朝的经济的一极。类似关中平原，河洛平原，成都平原以及江南地区的农业和手工业，沿海地区的海贸，丝绸之路明朝之前一直都是国家经济的一极。


反正是很大很空泛哈，严格来说丝绸之路就是指的从老家出发经河西走廊那条


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> 反正是很大很空泛哈，严格来说丝绸之路就是指的从老家出发经河西走廊那条


任何问题都可以从怀疑论或阴谋论出发,看什么心态了。去走过丝绸之路就会知道，祁连山下的绿洲连起来的路，不是虚幻的。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> 任何问题都可以从怀疑论或阴谋论出发,看什么心态了。去走过丝绸之路就会知道，祁连山下的绿洲连起来的路，不是虚幻的。


说的有道理，习主席明摆着是稳重成熟的领导人,有些官面上的东西完全可以做做样子、喊喊口号嘛
丝绸之路其实作为国家战略非常之正确，或者可以换种切合实际的提法——“中亚战略走廊”
习大大（彭麻麻）（或者前后连起来）让他们叫去吧，治国理政不关涉个人问题嘛

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

Tractor said:


> 说的有道理，习主席明摆着是稳重成熟的领导人,有些官面上的东西完全可以做做样子、喊喊口号嘛
> 丝绸之路其实作为国家战略非常之正确，或者可以换种切合实际的提法——“中亚战略走廊”
> 习大大（彭麻麻）（或者前后连起来）让他们叫去吧，治国理政不关涉个人问题嘛


不局限于中亚的贸易部署，想想中亚的经济水平，重点是把中国做成贸易便捷的枢纽和对象国，丝绸之路在世界在西方知晓度高，这个名字的推广能力强，而且文化经贸意味浓厚，不会像什么战略走廊那样给人落口实。。所以还是最好的选择哦。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Railway during Spring Festival travel rush by chart
> *
> View attachment 203988
> View attachment 203992
> View attachment 203989
> View attachment 203991
> View attachment 203990
> 
> 
> 
> 我来学英语的。。。不要叫我大叔



Every Tom、Dick and Harry is taking HSR as the favoured means of transport these days。


----------



## welcomeJason

Tractor said:


> 反正是很大很空泛哈，严格来说丝绸之路就是指的从老家出发经河西走廊那条


不空泛啊，凤凰做了一起节目叫，河西走廊，多了解丝绸之路的有帮助的。河西走廊到新疆到中亚，欧洲，中国可以借此完善西北的产业和服务，借助人民币实现条条大路通中华的梦想



cirr said:


> Every Tom、Dick and Harry is taking HSR as the favoured means of transport these days。


笑哭了，什么叫every dick ⊙﹏⊙哦，你带坏我了

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

welcomeJason said:


> 不空泛啊，凤凰做了一起节目叫，河西走廊，多了解丝绸之路的有帮助的。河西走廊到新疆到中亚，欧洲，中国可以借此完善西北的产业和服务，借助人民币实现条条大路通中华的梦想
> 
> 
> 笑哭了，什么叫every dick ⊙﹏⊙哦，你带坏我了


U have already been bad


----------



## Tractor

welcomeJason said:


> 不空泛啊，凤凰做了一起节目叫，河西走廊，多了解丝绸之路的有帮助的。河西走廊到新疆到中亚，欧洲，中国可以借此完善西北的产业和服务，借助人民币实现条条大路通中华的梦想
> 
> 
> 笑哭了，什么叫every dick ⊙﹏⊙哦，你带坏我了


美国前副总统的名字就叫Dick XXX，姓不知道怎么拼

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcomeJason

Tractor said:


> 美国前副总统的名字就叫Dick XXX，姓不知道怎么拼


这二货副总统，肯定不是他妈亲生的。。



AndrewJin said:


> U have already been bad


我带你一起变坏


----------



## Tractor

welcomeJason said:


> 这二货副总统，肯定不是他妈亲生的。。
> 
> 
> 我带你一起变坏


小布什是老大，他当然的“老二”喽


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> 小布什是老大，他当然的“老二”喽


切尼？


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> 切尼？


是他，Dick Cheney.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> 是他，Dick Cheney.


I think it's Cheney who has the real d***，Bush has not even a d***.


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> I think it's Cheney who has the real d***，Bush has not even a d***.


Whatever,Bush was the boss and Cheney just to be a subordinate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> Whatever,Bush was the boss and Cheney just to be a subordinate.


That's not what conspiracy theories say.


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> That's not what conspiracy theories say.


Conspiracy theories says that the Iraqi operation launched by little Bush was just a revenge for his father-the old Bush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> Conspiracy theories says that the Iraqi operation launched by little Bush was just a revenge for his father-the old Bush.


Some s


Tractor said:


> Conspiracy theories says that the Iraqi operation launched by little Bush was just a revenge for his father-the old Bush.


I like old Bush...


----------



## powastick

I do really love the propose Fujian-Taiwan tunnel project. I would be dead for that to happen. Bohai Tunnel project itself is 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

AndrewJin said:


> Some s
> 
> I like old Bush...


That's what I want to say.He did a god job in the late 1980s for our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The fastest EMU arrive in Guiyang this morning 
for the final test of Shanghai-Kunming HSR
(Guiyang-Xinhuang section)
国内最快动车今晨抵达贵阳， 将参与沪昆高铁联调联试*

本报讯 今晨5时许，两列CRH380A型动车组从山东抵达贵阳。据悉，该动车为国内时速最快的动车，即将参与沪昆高铁贵长段联调联试，也将成为贵长段正式用车。
At 5am today, two sets of *CRH380A EMU* arrived in Guiyang from Shandong. It is said that, these EMU trains, the fastest type in China so far, will participate in the final test of Shanghai-Kunming HSR’s Guizhou-Changsha section, and be the operating trains of this line.

根据中国铁路总公司的调度命令，3月18日12时10分，这两列刚从中国南车集团青岛四方机车车辆公司下线不久的380动车组联挂，组成一列编组16辆、长406米的重联动车组，从山东即墨站出发，于19日凌晨5时抵达贵阳北站，停站10分钟后，抵达贵阳北动车所。全程累行驶3000多公里，历经17个多小时。

According to Chinese Railway Corporation’s order, these two trains which have just been manufactured in *CSR* were connected as one 16-cars 406-metre-long train. It took 17 hours for more than 3,000 kilometres from Jimo Railway Station in Shandong to *Guiyang North Railway Station*.

据介绍，两列动车抵达贵阳北动车所后，工作人员将先给它们“洗澡”，然后开展二级检修，仔细检查车体下部两侧有无擦伤、刮伤，走行部、刹车片的情况如何等等；之后还将对车顶受电弓、车内驾驶室、发电机等部位开展体检，不久将上线运行。

沪昆高铁贵州公司相关人士透露，运营列车选择了目前国内动力最大、速度最快的CRH380A型动车组，其牵引功率为9600千瓦，为贵广高铁CRH2A型动车的一倍，可以拉动830多吨重的东西，这相当于550多辆家用小轿车、或14节载满货物的货物列车车厢，抑或40节载满旅客的普通旅客列车车厢的重量；其最高运行时速为380公里，正式运营过程中时速为300—340公里。

省铁建办相关人士介绍，目前，贵阳北—新晃西线路，预计3月下旬或4月上旬开启“联调联试模式”，而长沙—新晃西路段已开通运营。
Guiyang-Xinhuang section will undergo the final test before the official operation which is scheduled* in June this year.*

*CRH380A at Guiyang North Railway Station*
*




*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> I do really love the propose Fujian-Taiwan tunnel project. I would be dead for that to happen. Bohai Tunnel project itself is 10 years.


The first one is just.....
The second one is under discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *The fastest EMU arrive in Guiyang this morning
> for the final test of Shanghai-Kunming HSR
> (Guiyang-Xinhuang section)
> 国内最快动车今晨抵达贵阳， 将参与沪昆高铁联调联试*
> 
> 本报讯 今晨5时许，两列CRH380A型动车组从山东抵达贵阳。据悉，该动车为国内时速最快的动车，即将参与沪昆高铁贵长段联调联试，也将成为贵长段正式用车。
> At 5am today, two sets of *CRH380A EMU* arrived in Guiyang from Shandong. It is said that, these EMU trains, the fastest type in China so far, will participate in the final test of Shanghai-Kunming HSR’s Guizhou-Changsha section, and be the operating trains of this line.
> 
> 根据中国铁路总公司的调度命令，3月18日12时10分，这两列刚从中国南车集团青岛四方机车车辆公司下线不久的380动车组联挂，组成一列编组16辆、长406米的重联动车组，从山东即墨站出发，于19日凌晨5时抵达贵阳北站，停站10分钟后，抵达贵阳北动车所。全程累行驶3000多公里，历经17个多小时。
> 
> According to Chinese Railway Corporation’s order, these two trains which have just been manufactured in *CSR* were connected as one 16-cars 406-metre-long train. It took 17 hours for more than 3,000 kilometres from Jimo Railway Station in Shandong to *Guiyang North Railway Station*.
> 
> 据介绍，两列动车抵达贵阳北动车所后，工作人员将先给它们“洗澡”，然后开展二级检修，仔细检查车体下部两侧有无擦伤、刮伤，走行部、刹车片的情况如何等等；之后还将对车顶受电弓、车内驾驶室、发电机等部位开展体检，不久将上线运行。
> 
> 沪昆高铁贵州公司相关人士透露，运营列车选择了目前国内动力最大、速度最快的CRH380A型动车组，其牵引功率为9600千瓦，为贵广高铁CRH2A型动车的一倍，可以拉动830多吨重的东西，这相当于550多辆家用小轿车、或14节载满货物的货物列车车厢，抑或40节载满旅客的普通旅客列车车厢的重量；其最高运行时速为380公里，正式运营过程中时速为300—340公里。
> 
> 省铁建办相关人士介绍，目前，贵阳北—新晃西线路，预计3月下旬或4月上旬开启“联调联试模式”，而长沙—新晃西路段已开通运营。
> Guiyang-Xinhuang section will undergo the final test before the official operation which is scheduled* in June this year.*
> 
> *CRH380A at Guiyang North Railway Station*
> *
> View attachment 204413
> *
> *
> View attachment 204416
> *
> *
> View attachment 204417
> *



When are they gonna start building the bridge that connects Hainan Island to the Mainland？

I for one am certainly attracted to the idea of being able to take a high-speed train all the way from Shanghai/Beijing to Sanya！！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> When are they gonna start building the bridge that connects Hainan Island to the Mainland？
> 
> I for one am certainly attracted to the idea of being able to take a high-speed train all the way from Shanghai/Beijing to Sanya！！


It is under serious discussion, I hope it is included in 13th 5-year plan.
But you can have the idea of taking HSR from Shanghai all the way to Kunming first!



cirr said:


> When are they gonna start building the bridge that connects Hainan Island to the Mainland？
> 
> I for one am certainly attracted to the idea of being able to take a high-speed train all the way from Shanghai/Beijing to Sanya！！


Recent news is they will first use a ferry for HSR(now only ferry for slow trains).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Third and fourth railway of Lanzhou-Zhangye start construction this year 
with an investment of 44.51 billion yuan 
兰州至张掖三、四线铁路年内开工 约投资445.1亿元*

近日，张掖市与兰州铁路局就兰州至张掖三、四线铁路建设事宜达成共识，项目工程计划年内开工建设。该新建线路全长449.33公里，445.1亿元。其中张掖境内141.4公里，估算投资141亿元。
According to Lanzhou Railway Bureau, the third and fourth railway of Lanzhou-Zhangye will start construction this year. The total length is *449.33 kilometre* with an estimated investment of *44.51 billion yuan*.

兰州至张掖三、四线铁路是保障“丝绸之路经济带”交通运输质量的重要基础设施，主要承担兰州至河西走廊地区的旅客运输任务和部分张掖以西地区的旅客交流。
The new line is a major infrastructure project to assure transport capacity and quality along *Silk Road Economic Belt*, mainly responsible for *passenger transport between Lanzhou City to Hexi corridor*.

据悉，新建兰州至张掖三、四线铁路建设是利用在建兰州至中川机场线，从兰州机场地下站预留位置引出，向西经永登、天祝、古浪、武威站，继续西行至金昌市，在城市南侧宁远堡设站，出站向西爬坡至芨岭，傍既有兰新线而下，经山丹、东乐，折南引入兰新第二双线张掖西站。





*Lanzhou West Railway Station*








*Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR, open in Dec. 2014*









*Tunnels through Qilian Mountains, Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR






*

*Zhangye Danxia National Geological Park*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

@AndrewJin 

CRH380 has a design speed of 380 km/h, any idea when BJ-SH Line (京沪高铁) will raise from their current speed of only 300 km/h?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> CRH380 has a design speed of 380 km/h, any idea when BJ-SH Line (京沪高铁) will raise from their current speed of only 300 km/h?


No plan at least this year. Slowing down was a policy from today's PM's clan, a clan in pursuit of privatisation of key sectors and national capital，and in favour of foreign consortiums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> No plan at least this year. Slowing down was a policy from today's PM's clan, a clan in pursuit of privatisation of key sectors and national capital，and in favour of foreign consortiums.


privatisation of what sector? I hope it does not happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> privatisation of what sector? I hope it does not happen


Railway. Like Guangzhou-Shenzhen intercity line, a listed company, intercity train 50% pricier than other intercity HSR. It's PM's group that made those policies after 2011 and also their media spread hatred towards HSR along with supports from airlines. Because of them, a lot of HSR are constructed with lower technical standard under the name of "don't waste money", but it turned out the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Railway Bureau: A new Wuhan-Beijing HSR train from 20 March*
*The number of Wuhan-Beijing HSR services increase to 28*
*武汉铁路局：20日起增开一对武汉至北京始发高铁*
武汉铁路局透露，从今日起，该局对列车运行图进行微调，增开了一对武汉至北京西G586/5次高铁。 调图前，武汉站上午8点至10点间始发开行至北京方向的高铁，仅有一趟逢周五、周日开行的G510次，调图后，增开的G586次每天在武汉站9:17始发，10：00到信阳、10:42到漯河，经停郑州东、安阳东、石家庄等站，15：21到北京西站。该趟列车有1000多个席位，运力较为充足，旅客乘车出行有了更多选择和便利。 
Train G586 leaves Wuhan Railway Station at 9.17am and arrives in Beijing West at 3.21pm, providing more than 1,000 seats.
*Train G586 **Wuhan*(9.17) - Xinyang East(10.00) - Luohe West(10.42) - Xuchang East(11.13) - Zhengzhou East(11.42) - Xinxiang East(12.11) - Hebi East(12.29) - Anyang East(12.52) - Shijiazhuang(13.49) - Baoding East(14.34) - *Beijing West*(15.21)





*Wuhan Railway Station, Wuhan City, Central China*
283 bullet trains per day
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Place Of Space said:


> lol, yes, all your mentioned been blocked for years. Use Yahoo, Line, Bing or Chinese tools.



Your post is quite insensitive. If I had known Chinese tools, I might not be asking for help here buddy.



AndrewJin said:


> Viber? An internet telephone APP?
> I remember my Indian friend has managed downloading an APP called Viber with help from his colleagues.
> U should first ask one of Chinese about the VPN.
> I never use them so I can not help.
> Youku.com has all free English soapies you may like.



Yes and it is really good. It offers low rates of call. Like 22 cents per minute to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Railway. Like Guangzhou-Shenzhen intercity line, a listed company, intercity train 50% pricier than other intercity HSR. It's PM's group that made those policies after 2011 and also their media spread hatred towards HSR along with supports from airlines. Because of them, a lot of HSR are constructed with lower technical standard under the name of "don't waste money", but it turned out the same.



I am opposed to privatization, like you said, of sensitive sectors. I guess railway transportation is one oft them. To inject some vitality, public-private consortium might be given "time-limited" rights to operate lines.

As for foreign control (even in the capacity of a consortium), I would be wholly against.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I am opposed to privatization, like you said, of sensitive sectors. I guess railway transportation is one oft them. To inject some vitality, public-private consortium might be given "time-limited" rights to operate lines.
> 
> As for foreign control (even in the capacity of a consortium), I would be wholly against.


Privatisation of sensitive sectors is a total threat to national interests, we can't beg them to build strategic railway lines in the west and have a mercy on us passengers like keeping the ticket fares of HSR stable since 2008, or normal trains the same price since 1995!!! Railway is not airlines, it's either zero or total monopoly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shenzhen-Maoming HSR open in 2018*
*深茂高铁江门至茂名计划2018年建成通车*

记者昨日获悉，深茂高铁茂名段自去年6月底动工以来，现已全面进入放线施工阶段，将由最初设计时速200公里调整为时速250公里；从阳西新圩镇进入茂名后，途经茂名的8个镇，沿途设茂名港北等三站。
Shenzhen-Maoming HSR started construction since June last year and now *the designed speed is adjusted from 200km/h to 250km/h*.

据悉，新建深茂高铁东起深圳北站，途经深圳、东莞、广州（南沙）、中山、江门、阳江、茂名等7个市，终点在茂名东站。据介绍，深茂铁路是我国“四纵四橫”综合运输网络和沿海铁路通道的重要组成部分。深茂高铁的建设，将彻底改变茂名市通而不畅、通而不快的交通现状，并进一步提升茂名区位优势。
This new line will go thought seven cities, *an important component of **costal railway corridor *and the *"four vertical and four horizontal" system of the national railway network*.

据茂名发改局相关科室负责人介绍，深茂高铁为双线设计，全长390.1公里，估算投资达593.4亿元。项目分两期建设，首期建设江门至茂名段，长265公里，总投资290.4亿元；深茂高铁江门至茂名段已于去年6月底动工建设，计划2018年建成通车。
*390.1 km in length with an estimated investment of 59.34 billion yuan*

时速调整为250公里
茂名段从阳江市阳西县新圩镇进入茂名市电白区望夫镇，途经望夫、马踏、观珠、霞洞、林头、坡心、羊角以及茂南开发区8个镇（开发区），终点为茂东火车站，全长54.86公里，投资约54.5亿元。沿途设有茂名港北（原马踏站）、电白东（原观珠站）、电白站（货运站）三站。

据介绍，深茂铁路原设计时速为200公里，现更改设计，将时速调整为250公里，连接的终点站茂东站要进行改建。记者昨日看到，紧邻茂名新圩的望夫桥等5座桥梁正抓紧施工，已完成灌注桩264根，涵洞开工了12座。在望夫境内放眼看去，路基面已基本成型。









*Costal HSR will further link Maoming City and Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region*






*Shenzhen North Railway Station, *the second biggest transport hub in Guangdong Province
240 bullet trains per day(another 176 bullet trains in Shenzhen Railway Station) 








*Shenzhen North Railway Station during Spring Festival*
migrant workers going back home with their children







@Yizhi you guys in Canton have massive transport need, but your blood-sucking Guangzhou Railway Company is lobbied by bus companies and expressway administration. Seriously, this costal line, only 250km/h?? Still, they will charge you 50% more.
You guys should learn from those citizens in Henan Province, fought and demostrated for HSR when hearing officers from the adjacent county were trying to move their planned HSR station. @StarCraft_ZT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

China High-speed Railway Lines Network-201502.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
중국고속철도 노선도-201502.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
中国高铁运营线路图-201502.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
中国高速鉄道路線ネットワーク-201502.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
*HSR Network by Feb.2015, Chinese/English/Korean/Japanese*
*@supermeson **You mean this one?*









*Brand new CRH380D arrive at Shanghai CRH Base
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/和谐号CRH380D型电力动车组*
photo from Weibo
Shanghai CRH Base, Shanghai Railway Bureau









网友@侯家龙龙 透露:期待已久的380D终于要交车了，今天2列，后天2列，上海动车所见，车迷们准备好了吗？
*CRH380D has finally come to Shanghai, today two sets, tomorrow another 2 sets.*
*Let's go to Shanghai CRH Base, ARE YOU READY, RAILWAY FANS?*
*Netizens' comments*
380D正式交车动局-城际高铁-地铁族
什么好车都先给上海局啊。。。
*Why give all the best trains to Shanghai Railway Bureau??*@Shotgunner51 

上海铁路局的高铁、动车确实最好！
*G&D HSR trains in Shanghai are undoubtedly the best!*

希望抢铁快点来几个
*Hope Guangzhou Railway get some as soon as possible.*

抢铁羡慕嫉妒恨
*We Guangzhou Railway are envious jealous and hateful!!*@Yizhi 

听说动局会转出部分380B
*It is said that Shanghai Railway Bureau will transfer some CRH380B trains to other bureaus.*

是转给动局其他所吧，动局车都不够呢，还转给其他局呢
*Isn't it that they will transfer these old trains to other CRH bases within Shanghai Railway Bureau? **We don' t have sufficient CRH trains here, why should we transfer them to other bureaus??*



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Your post is quite insensitive. If I had known Chinese tools, I might not be asking for help here buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and it is really good. It offers low rates of call. Like 22 cents per minute to India.


*Why not use Wechat? *
I heard this chatting APP also has English version in India, 22 cents still too pricey! I always use this APP(every Chinese use it) to chat with my relatives in US, you can chat by voice/video/voice message/video messages and in China u can use it to pay anything, from taxi to iPhone, hire a taxi, investment in funds, buy tickets of airplane/train, pay loans of credit cards, etc. ANYTHING.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CRH380D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> CRH380D


yep, yep! This one is such a beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Guangzhou Railway*






consisting of

（1）160km/h Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（operational 2016 or early 2017）
（2）200km/h Chongqing-Guiyang Express Rail（operational 2016）and
（3）300km/h Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR(operational)

for a total of 2021.39km. 






The construction of the 3rd HSR linking Beijing and Tianjin is set to begin in 2015.

It is time to finalize the plan for the 2nd HSR linking Shanghai and Hangzhou!

Personally I favour the original proposal of a maglev line.

Shanghai to Hangzhou in 20 mins.  Disneyland to West Lake in 20 mins。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Lanzhou-Guangzhou Railway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consisting of
> 
> （1）160km/h Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（operational 2016 or early 2017）
> （2）200km/h Chongqing-Guiyang Express Rail（operational 2016）and
> （3）300km/h Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR(operational)
> 
> for a total of 2021.39km.
> 
> The construction of the 3rd HSR linking Beijing and Tianjin is set to begin in 2015.
> 
> It is time to finalize the plan for the 2nd HSR linking Shanghai and Hangzhou!
> 
> Personally I favour the original proposal of a maglev line.
> 
> Shanghai to Hangzhou in 20 mins.  Disneyland to West Lake in 20 mins。


Strongly against Maglev
1, Maglev trains can not operate on existing line, thus no through-services. This one very crucial, no network, no success.
2, Financially impossible, let's face the failure of Shanghai's Maglev line.
3, We don't have that 400km/h tech, we only have low speed maglev tech. In that case, we have to buy cars from Germany, different from our manufactured-in-CSR/CNR CRH380 series.
Thank God, former PM Zhu Rongji's pro-Maglev clan failed, otherwise, we don't have a financially successful Beijing-Shanghai HSR now.
btw, photo crash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Baotou*（of Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region）-H*aikou*（of Hainan Province）*HSR*






Proposal submitted to the State Council by 8 provinces along the line and the National Development and Reform Commission
Conceptual design initiated
Construction to start during the 13th 5-year Plan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> @Yizhi you guys in Canton have massive transport need, but your blood-sucking Guangzhou Railway Company is lobbied by bus companies and expressway administration. Seriously, this costal line, only 250km/h?? Still, they will charge you 50% more.
> You guys should learn from those citizens in Henan Province, fought and demostrated for HSR when hearing officers from the adjacent county were trying to move their planned HSR station. @StarCraft_ZT


.


cirr said:


> *Baotou*（of Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region）-H*aikou*（of Hainan Province）*HSR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal submitted to the State Council by 8 provinces along the line and the National Development and Reform Commission
> Conceptual design initiated
> Construction to start during the 13th 5-year Plan


wow this is huge development for mid-Western China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Old new: Seasonal Discounts of CRH Sleepers!*
*A netizen's experience of CRH Sleepers* *from Ningbo to Shenzhen*
CRH1E宁波深圳动卧体验

因为是晚上，图比较少。先从宁波站美丽的一角开始
I didn't take many photos since it was at night. Start from the beautiful *Ningbo Station*





客流还算可以，4月10日以后又得大规模增加吧
Passenger flow was OK at this time, it will considerably increase after a major timetable update since 10 April.





宁波发车，两班车次，终到广州南和深圳北，也是宁波站最晚的车次了
These two CRH sleepers are the final services from Ningbo for today, bound for *Guangzhou South* and *Shenzhen North*
*



*
@Rajaraja Chola Don't worry about English in railway stations, they have bilingual screens.

两列车相邻而停，深圳车开始登车时，广州车发出
Two sleepers next to each other. 
When I was boarding my Shenzhen train, the train for Guangzhou was leaving from Ningbo.









卧具干净整洁，不换卧铺卡，奉送餐盒一份。一路平稳，睡眠质量不错，但感觉挺了几个站，虽然不办客，不知道是故意耗点还是天窗原因，反正最后还是早点15分钟到站
Bedding was clear and organised, and tickets were not changed to _sleep cards_. A set of desert was offered. The ride was smooth and I had a sound sleep. The train stopped at several stations but not for passengers, I didn't know, was it because they wasted time on purpose or because of _Roof Window_. Anyway, my train finally arrived in Shenzhen 15 minutes earlier.
*p.s*. in normal overnight sleeper trains, tickets will be changed to *sleep cards*, before one's destination railway stuff will return the tickets and remind passengers of their stop.
*p.p.s.* In Chinese, *"roof window"* in railway terms means some specific time when a specific railway section is checked and maintained without any passenger trains or freight trains in operation. Mostly, it is at midnight.





深圳北站到达，夕发朝至就是方便。清晨的深圳北，厦深场和广深港场各待发车，忙碌的一天又要开始了
Arrive in Shenzhen North. It was so convenient to take "leaving at night and arriving in the morning" train. It was early morning at *Shenzhen North Railway Station,* trains on different tracks were waiting for their early services. Another busy day was about to commence!




p.s. *"leaving at night and arriving in the morning" (夕发朝至）*is a train service in China, normally 1000-1600km, about 8-13hours. Train number is started with *K(express), T(special express) or Z (direct express)*, of the same ticket fares no matter which category(K/T/Z) the train is.








cirr said:


> *Lanzhou-Guangzhou Railway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consisting of
> 
> （1）160km/h Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（operational 2016 or early 2017）
> （2）200km/h Chongqing-Guiyang Express Rail（operational 2016）and
> （3）300km/h Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR(operational)
> 
> for a total of 2021.39km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction of the 3rd HSR linking Beijing and Tianjin is set to begin in 2015.
> 
> It is time to finalize the plan for the 2nd HSR linking Shanghai and Hangzhou!
> 
> Personally I favour the original proposal of a maglev line.
> 
> Shanghai to Hangzhou in 20 mins.  Disneyland to West Lake in 20 mins。


Is this Disneyland in Shanghai? HKers will cry!



cirr said:


> *Baotou*（of Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region）-H*aikou*（of Hainan Province）*HSR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal submitted to the State Council by 8 provinces along the line and the National Development and Reform Commission
> Conceptual design initiated
> Construction to start during the 13th 5-year Plan


The ultimate goal is at least 50,000km HSR and 15,0000km normal lines/freight lines.
Compared to the density of Germany and Japan, we have a long way to go and a lot to learn!
@Götterdämmerung @Nihonjin1051 
I have been keeping an eye on updates of 13th 5-year plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> .
> 
> wow this is huge development for mid-Western China!


This project, is simply.......awesome!



cirr said:


> *Baotou*（of Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region）-H*aikou*（of Hainan Province）*HSR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal submitted to the State Council by 8 provinces along the line and the National Development and Reform Commission
> Conceptual design initiated
> Construction to start during the 13th 5-year Plan


I've checked the news, YES!!!
This line is designed to connect mostly provincial border regions which are generally underdeveloped and without sound logistics. A major project of 13th 5-year plan!

@Georgeclark @Nihonjin1051
Here, don't take direct day-time HSR from Guangzhou/Shenzhen all the way to Shanghai or Beijing, too many hours, like 7-9hours. I recommending this CRH sleeper, and with Discounts after 20 April, save a night in a hotel!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Georgeclark

AndrewJin said:


> This project, is simply.......awesome!
> 
> 
> I've checked the news, YES!!!
> This line is designed to connect mostly provincial border regions which are generally underdeveloped and without sound logistics. A major project of 13th 5-year plan!
> 
> @Georgeclark @Nihonjin1051
> Here, don't take direct day-time HSR from Guangzhou/Shenzhen all the way to Shanghai or Beijing, too many hours, like 8-9hours. I recommending this CRH sleeper, and with Discounts after 20 April.


Yeah remember you told me already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Georgeclark said:


> Yeah remember you told me already


My memory....
and sleeper is cheaper than even the second class of day-time HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> My memory....
> and sleeper is cheaper than even the second class of day-time HSR.



How much for the sleeper fare ?


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> How much for the sleeper fare ?


京沪穗深间高铁动卧增至9对 票价折后低于二等座 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
Shanghai-Shenzhen/Guangzhou, 2 services for each, 560/630yuan upper/lower berth 11hours
Guangzhou(3 per night)/Shenzhen(2 per night)-Beijing 700/800yuan 11hours

For day-time G-serious
Guangzhou-Shanghai, 4 daily, 793yuan/second class 6-8hours
Guangzhou-Beijing 6 daily, 862yuan/second class 8-9hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> 京沪穗深间高铁动卧增至9对 票价折后低于二等座 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
> Shanghai-Shenzhen/Guangzhou, 2 services for each, 560/630yuan upper/lower berth
> Guangzhou(3 per night)/Shenzhen(2 per night)-Beijing 700/800yuan
> 
> For day-time G-serious
> Guangzhou-Shanghai, 4 daily, 793yuan/second class
> Guangzhou-Beijing 6 daily, 862yuan/second class


quite affordable. i'll definitely choose CRH sleeper over flights next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> quite affordable. i'll definitely choose CRH sleeper over flights next time.


Basically, prices for second class of G-trains are similar to discounted flights on Guangzhou-Beijing/Shanghai, but CRH SLEEPER, WOW! Economy class sucks! I prefer 10 hours second-class on HSR trains than 1 hour by plane( I cannot afford business or higher class, I need subsidy from @Nihonjin1051 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Basically, prices for second class of G-trains are similar to discounted flights on Guangzhou-Beijing/Shanghai, but CRH SLEEPER, WOW! Economy class sucks! I prefer 10 hours second-class on HSR trains than 1 hour by plane( I cannot afford business or higher class, I need subsidy from @Nihonjin1051 )



Ever heard of CRH380E？

It is said to be a dedicated CRH type for sleeper trains。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Ever heard of CRH380E？
> 
> It is said to be a dedicated CRH type for sleeper trains。


E means sleeper, for instance, CRH1E.
This CRH380E is mostly a mere redecoration of the interior, no official news yet.
Now they are testing the popularity of CRH sleeper. When a lot of long-distance HSRs are open, sleepers are necessary in a distance more than 2500km. Actually Z express can operate at a speed of 160km/h, these normal trains can also operate on HSR lines at night(already) . That's why we need high-standard railway, Ferrari and Santana can both drive on the expressway. Even we don't have enough Ferraris , still we need expressway(HSR lines).


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Ever heard of CRH380E？
> 
> It is said to be a dedicated CRH type for sleeper trains。


You know, I may have talked too much about HSR, but actually our normal trains are not bad at all. At least among developing countries, our K/T/Z normal trains are the best. Think about having our normal overnight trains operate on HSR lines at night, then our HSR network will be fully used. K/T/Z trains or CRH sleepers, all types are compatible to HSR lines if multiple signal systems are installed (Yes, most new lines are).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> You know, I may have talked too much about HSR, but actually our normal trains are not bad at all. At least among developing countries, our K/T/Z normal trains are the best. Think about having our normal overnight trains operate on HSR lines at night, then our HSR network will be fully used. K/T/Z trains or CRH sleepers, all types are compatible to HSR lines if multiple signal systems are installed (Yes, most new lines are).


Price differences?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Price differences?


1, Price differences. Second class of HSR is similar to hard bed of normal trains.
2. Different lines and need.
Mostly, HSR passengers are taking short-distance intercity lines, like Shanghai-Nanjing(180 trains per day)
For a distance more than 2000km, it's more advisable to take normal over-night trains, CRH sleeper or flight. Now, passengers volume of normal trains vs HSR is nearly 1:0.6, and the latter one is growing dramatically every year. For railway bureaus in the East, the ratio is already 1:1.
The tickets fare of HSR remain the same after it was introduced to China. More and more people are changing their habits from normal trains/plane to HSR. When the city cluster intercity network becomes larger and more convenient, HSR will witness a huge boost. @powastick

HSR is more efficient in terms of passenger volume/mileage ratio

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> You know, I may have talked too much about HSR, but actually our normal trains are not bad at all. At least among developing countries, our K/T/Z normal trains are the best. Think about having our normal overnight trains operate on HSR lines at night, then our HSR network will be fully used. K/T/Z trains or CRH sleepers, all types are compatible to HSR lines if multiple signal systems are installed (Yes, most new lines are).



@AndrewJin,

You are right. K/T/Z normal trains look good too. They would be perfect for developing countries such as those in Africa or even India if it choose to upgrade their trains. Cheaper option than HSR!

As maintenance on HSR lines can only be done at night, I don't think it's feasible for these lines to be used by the normal trains overnight. Do you agree?
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin,
> 
> You are right. K/T/Z normal trains look good too. They would be perfect for developing countries such as those in Africa or even India if it choose to upgrade their trains. Cheaper option than HSR!
> 
> As maintenance on HSR lines can only be done at night, I don't think it's feasible for these lines to be used by the normal trains overnight. Do you agree?
> .


I partially agree. See my previous post https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-12 on one netizen's experience of CRH sleeper.
Maintenance time(in China called 天窗）of railway lines are mostly at night and also sometimes in the daytime. It depends on different sections. It will need a very organised plan about which section is given which period of time.
And that normal lines can be maintained in the day is because most overnight trains in China are 夕发朝至. But nearly all HSR trains operate from 6am to 11pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@powastick 
Since your ancestors were from Fujian, I summarise the news about *Xiamen(Fujian)-Shenzhen(Guangdong) HSR* from the opening day.
The Xiamen–Shenway (simplified Chinese: 厦深铁路; traditional Chinese: 廈深鐵路; pinyin: _Xiàshēn Tiělù_) is a dual-track, electrified, high-speed rail line on the southern coast of China. The line, also known as the Xiashen Railway, is named after its two terminal cities Xiamen in Fujian Province and Shenzhen in Guangdong Province, next to Hong Kong. The line has a total length of 502.4 km and forms part of China's Southeast Coast High-Speed Rail Corridor. Construction of the Xiashen Line began on November 23, 2007, and the line entered into operation on December 28, 2013.
The line is designed for trains running at top speeds of 250 kilometres per hour, and has reduced travel time between Xiamen and Shenzhen from 11 hours to 3 hours and 40 minutes.




*Dec-28-2013* The first train, video 厦深铁路开通运营 东南沿海铁路贯通-20131228东方午新闻-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网 厦深铁路开通运营-最新、最热的视频资讯-华数TV 厦深铁路开通首日 团队客居多-原创视频-搜狐视频

Dec-31-2013 7-hour 227-yuan long-distance bus was defeatd by 3/4-hour 150-yuan HSR. (20 trains per day, passenger load factor=90%)

Jan-5-2014  The number of passengers by bus was 50% less. (26 trains per day passenger load factor=100%)

April-21-2014 1436 passengers per train on average (30 trains per day, passenger load factor>100%)

Feb-8-2015 More services during spring festival. From Shenzhen to an intermediate stop Chaoshan(Teochew), 63 trains per day from 6.15am-1.50am during spring festival.

Feb-17-2015 Everyday on this line was like Spring Festival travel rush, citizens in some intermediate cities couldn't buy any ticket throughout the year. NPC members called for more trains. (nearly 40 trains per day, load factor>100%)

March-2-2015 New timetable, Shenzhen-Xiamen 42 trains, Shenzhen-Teochew 69 trains. (load factor>110%)

*Dec 28 2013, the day of inauguration*
Shenzhen North Railway Station








one intermediate stop in Guangdong Province





Chaoshan(Teochew), the biggest intermediate station along Shenzhen-Xiamen HSR





Raoping County, at the provincial border between Guangdong Province and Fujian Province







@Armstrong random county girls in Guangdong 

Second class & CRH guidebook
some were standing in the compartment connection area

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

The Changsha-Guiyang section of the *Shanghai-Kunming HSR* to become operational by the end of June or early July 2015：

“和谐号”CRH380AJ—0201将抵达贵阳联调联试-新华网（long red line）






Other railways in Guizhou Province due for completion in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The Changsha-Guiyang section of the *Shanghai-Kunming HSR* to become operational by the end of June or early July 2015：
> 
> “和谐号”CRH380AJ—0201将抵达贵阳联调联试-新华网（long red line）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other railways in Guizhou Province due for completion in 2015.


old news bro
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*CRH500* to conduct test runs on 25.03.2015











Operating speed of 500km/h
Max. speed north of 600km/h

中国时速500公里动车组25日试验开跑(图)_新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *CRH500* to conduct test runs on 25.03.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operating speed of 500km/h
> Max. speed north of 600km/h
> 
> 中国时速500公里动车组25日试验开跑(图)_新闻_腾讯网


Finally! The last new was half a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *CRH500* to conduct test runs on 25.03.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operating speed of 500km/h
> Max. speed north of 600km/h
> 
> 中国时速500公里动车组25日试验开跑(图)_新闻_腾讯网


I've checked the news.
Unfortunately they made a mistake, now they have corrected the news.
西南交大否认时速500公里动车试验开跑:挂错消息_四川新闻_天府要闻_四川在线
From your photo, clearly, It's not that model(CIT500), but a test of the standardised CRH.
It will be tested at 500km/h, but the designed operational speed will be the same as CRH380. 
Since we have different types of CRH based on different techniques and standards, we need to design standardised models based on the same criteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

HSR and intercity express rails（with operating speed of 200km/h or above）openings in 2015：

（01）Xinhuangxi-Guiyangbei section，Changsha-Kunming HSR，273km
（02）Hefei-Fuzhou，810km
（03）Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo，78km
（04）Chengdu-Chongqing，308km
（05）Harbin-Qiqihaer，281km
（06）Shenyang-Dandong，206km
（07）Nanjing-Anqing，258km
（08）Jilin-Hunchun，361km
（09）Nanjing-Qidong，269km
（10）Beijing-Tianjin extension（to Yujiabao），45km
（11）Tianjin-Baoding，133km
（12）Ganzhou-Longyan，268km
（13）Dandong-Dalian，291km
（14）Jinhua-Wenzhou，189km
（15）Haikou-Sanya，345km
（16）Mudanjiang-Suifenhe，139km
（17）Nanning-Baise，222km
（18）Zhengzhou Airport HSR，43km
（19）Lanzhou-Chongqing（Guangyuan-Weituo section），291km
（20）Lanzhou Airport HSR，61km
（21）Wuhan-Xiaogan，61km
（22）Foshan-Zhaoqing，80km
（23）Datong-Xi'an（Yuanping-Taiyuan section），93km

for a total of 5103km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> HSR and intercity express rails（with operating speed of 200km/h or above）openings in 2015：
> 
> （01）Xinhuangxi-Guiyangbei section，Changsha-Kunming HSR，273km
> （02）Hefei-Fuzhou，810km
> （03）Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo，78km
> （04）Chengdu-Chongqing，308km
> （05）Harbin-Qiqihaer，281km
> （06）Shenyang-Dandong，206km
> （07）Nanjing-Anqing，258km
> （08）Jilin-Hunchun，361km
> （09）Nanjing-Qidong，269km
> （10）Beijing-Tianjin extension（to Yujiabao），45km
> （11）Tianjin-Baoding，133km
> （12）Ganzhou-Longyan，268km
> （13）Dandong-Dalian，291km
> （14）Jinhua-Wenzhou，189km
> （15）Haikou-Sanya，345km
> （16）Mudanjiang-Suifenhe，139km
> （17）Nanning-Baise，222km
> （18）Zhengzhou Airport HSR，43km
> （19）Lanzhou-Chongqing（Guangyuan-Weituo section），291km
> （20）Lanzhou Airport HSR，61km
> （21）Wuhan-Xiaogan，61km
> （22）Foshan-Zhaoqing，80km
> （23）Datong-Xi'an（Yuanping-Taiyuan section），93km
> 
> for a total of 5103km



I mark these *5103km new lines(>200km/h)* which are scheduled to operate in 2015 on the planning map.
(normal lines and freight lines not displayed)
Costal China, NE China and Western China are doing a great job...
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @JSCh @Keel @FairAndUnbiased @Place Of Space @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @TaiShang @Edison Chen @kankan326 @Pangu @dragonrider1984 @dlclong @Chinese-Dragon @cirr @sweetgrape @Jlaw @xuxu1457 @Martian2 @Hu Songshan @tranquilium @xunzi and all the other trolls...

*Inlanders from Central China, we got to find a solution, we are lagging behind! *@StarCraft_ZT @cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> I mark these *5103km new lines(>200km/h)* which are scheduled to operate in 2015 on the planning map.
> (normal lines and freight lines not displayed)
> Costal China, NE China and Western China are doing a great job...
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @JSCh @Keel @FairAndUnbiased @Place Of Space @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @TaiShang @Edison Chen @kankan326 @Pangu @dragonrider1984 @dlclong @Chinese-Dragon @cirr @sweetgrape @Jlaw @xuxu1457 @Martian2 @Hu Songshan @tranquilium @xunzi and all the other trolls...
> *Inlanders from Central China, we got to find a solution, we are lagging behind! *@StarCraft_ZT @cnleio
> View attachment 207377



How about we overthrowing this govt and establishing a new one, then focus on building centre China!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> I mark these *5103km new lines(>200km/h)* which are scheduled to operate in 2015 on the planning map.
> (normal lines and freight lines not displayed)
> Costal China, NE China and Western China are doing a great job...
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @JSCh @Keel @FairAndUnbiased @Place Of Space @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @TaiShang @Edison Chen @kankan326 @Pangu @dragonrider1984 @dlclong @Chinese-Dragon @cirr @sweetgrape @Jlaw @xuxu1457 @Martian2 @Hu Songshan @tranquilium @xunzi and all the other trolls...
> *Inlanders from Central China, we got to find a solution, we are lagging behind! *@StarCraft_ZT @cnleio
> View attachment 207377


my NE is doing great while not much is gonna happen in Guangdong....guess we are stuck with cars in South....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I mark these *5103km new lines(>200km/h)* which are scheduled to operate in 2015 on the planning map.
> (normal lines and freight lines not displayed)
> Costal China, NE China and Western China are doing a great job...
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @JSCh @Keel @FairAndUnbiased @Place Of Space @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @TaiShang @Edison Chen @kankan326 @Pangu @dragonrider1984 @dlclong @Chinese-Dragon @cirr @sweetgrape @Jlaw @xuxu1457 @Martian2 @Hu Songshan @tranquilium @xunzi and all the other trolls...
> *Inlanders from Central China, we got to find a solution, we are lagging behind! *@StarCraft_ZT @cnleio
> View attachment 207377



How dare you leave Hainan completely behind at a time when the Province is about to have its coastal HSR make a complete circle around the tropical island？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> How dare you leave Hainan completely behind at a time when the Province is about to have its coastal HSR make a complete circle around the tropical island？


Sorry, I forgot the west ring...let me correct it. calm down bro.



cirr said:


> How dare you leave Hainan completely behind at a time when the Province is about to have its coastal HSR make a complete circle around the tropical island？


Corrected map uploaded!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Sorry, I forgot the west ring...let me correct it. calm down bro.
> 
> 
> Corrected map uploaded!



Ta。It looks much better now。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> my NE is doing great while not much is gonna happen in Guangdong....guess we are stuck with cars in South....


I don't know what to say toward blood-sucking Guangzhou Railway Corporation....It's like spring festival travel rush everyday from Shenzhen to Teochew and Xiamen....BUY SOME NEW HSR TRAINS!!!



cirr said:


> HSR and intercity express rails（with operating speed of 200km/h or above）openings in 2015：
> 
> （01）Xinhuangxi-Guiyangbei section，Changsha-Kunming HSR，273km
> （02）Hefei-Fuzhou，810km
> （03）Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo，78km
> （04）Chengdu-Chongqing，308km
> （05）Harbin-Qiqihaer，281km
> （06）Shenyang-Dandong，206km
> （07）Nanjing-Anqing，258km
> （08）Jilin-Hunchun，361km
> （09）Nanjing-Qidong，269km
> （10）Beijing-Tianjin extension（to Yujiabao），45km
> （11）Tianjin-Baoding，133km
> （12）Ganzhou-Longyan，268km
> （13）Dandong-Dalian，291km
> （14）Jinhua-Wenzhou，189km
> （15）Haikou-Sanya，345km
> （16）Mudanjiang-Suifenhe，139km
> （17）Nanning-Baise，222km
> （18）Zhengzhou Airport HSR，43km
> （19）Lanzhou-Chongqing（Guangyuan-Weituo section），291km
> （20）Lanzhou Airport HSR，61km
> （21）Wuhan-Xiaogan，61km
> （22）Foshan-Zhaoqing，80km
> （23）Datong-Xi'an（Yuanping-Taiyuan section），93km
> 
> for a total of 5103km


Do you have some documents on normal lines or new projects in 2015?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Just like many other industry, seems that China has more HSR than rest of the world combined! Here are top 8 countries with HSR:

_List of high-speed rail lines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_






Data shows that even the small countries also have quite considerable scale of HSR, so density-wise China has to build more HSR to satisfy the demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I don't know what to say toward blood-sucking Guangzhou Railway Corporation....It's like spring festival travel rush everyday from Shenzhen to Teochew and Xiamen....BUY SOME NEW HSR TRAINS!!!
> 
> 
> Do you have some documents on normal lines or new projects in 2015?



Perhaps the following might interest you：

Chinese Railway Development News - Page 38 - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Just like many other industry, seems that China has more HSR than rest of the world combined! Here are top 8 countries with HSR:
> 
> _List of high-speed rail lines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_
> 
> View attachment 207397
> 
> 
> Data shows that even the small countries also have quite considerable scale of HSR, so density-wise China has to build more HSR to satisfy the demands.


50,000 km at least, why not 100,000 km?

*5103km new lines(>200km/h) which are scheduled to operate in 2015*
*marked in 2014 HSR Network Map*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

AndrewJin said:


> I mark these *5103km new lines(>200km/h)* which are scheduled to operate in 2015 on the planning map.
> (normal lines and freight lines not displayed)
> Costal China, NE China and Western China are doing a great job...
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @JSCh @Keel @FairAndUnbiased @Place Of Space @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @TaiShang @Edison Chen @kankan326 @Pangu @dragonrider1984 @dlclong @Chinese-Dragon @cirr @sweetgrape @Jlaw @xuxu1457 @Martian2 @Hu Songshan @tranquilium @xunzi and all the other trolls...
> 
> *Inlanders from Central China, we got to find a solution, we are lagging behind! *@StarCraft_ZT @cnleio
> View attachment 207392



Looks like central provinces are struggling...But actually the GDP growth rate of central provinces are still above China's average level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*5103km new lines(>200km/h) which are scheduled to operate in 2015*
*marked in 2014 Chinese Railway Map*








StarCraft_ZT said:


> Looks like central provinces are struggling...But actually the GDP growth rate of central provinces are still above China's average level.



If you look at the overall HSR network, pre-2015+2015, *Central China* is not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

The 1st batch of CRH380A high-speed trains arrives in EMU Depot in Fuzhou，capital of Fujian Province：









































福建首批CRH380A型高速动车组 豪华商务舱吸睛-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The 1st batch of CRH380A high-speed trains arrives in EMU Depot in Fuzhou，capital of Fujian Province：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 福建首批CRH380A型高速动车组 豪华商务舱吸睛-中新网


Unfortunately, Hefei-Fuzhou HSR won't operate before May....My April Spring tour will be in Wuyuan and Huizhou which this line connects.
I have to resort to 200-yuan bus
Let me cry for a moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New railway projects which start construction in 2015*
(datas before Dec. 2014, projects which start before 2015 excluded)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> The 1st batch of CRH380A high-speed trains arrives in EMU Depot in Fuzhou，capital of Fujian Province：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 福建首批CRH380A型高速动车组 豪华商务舱吸睛-中新网



Excellent. 

It would not be a bad idea if someone thought of stamping the national flag at each car near the door. Or at least, at the work-horses, on both sides. The flag image would be streamlines with the curve of the engine. Red flag on white ground would have a killer look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Excellent.
> 
> It would not be a bad idea if someone thought of stamping the national flag at each car near the door. Or at least, at the work-horses, on both sides. The flag image would be streamlines with the curve of the engine. Red flag on white ground would have a killer look.


work-horse?


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> work-horse?



I mean the engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I mean the engines.


The engines on the top?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Yizhi said:


> my NE is doing great while not much is gonna happen in Guangdong....guess we are stuck with cars in South....


Are you born in Guangdong like me?


----------



## Yizhi

Jlaw said:


> Are you born in Guangdong like me?


nope. born in NE, moved to Shenzhen right before kindergarten...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Unfortunately, Hefei-Fuzhou HSR won't operate before May....My April Spring tour will be in Wuyuan and Huizhou which this line connects.
> I have to resort to 200-yuan bus
> Let me cry for a moment.



Thinking of joining this old couple？















Wuyuan rape flowers in full bloom

I must say you are a bit late



TaiShang said:


> Excellent.
> 
> It would not be a bad idea if someone thought of stamping the national flag at each car near the door. Or at least, at the work-horses, on both sides. The flag image would be streamlines with the curve of the engine. Red flag on white ground would have a killer look.



You are a nationalist to the bone，but I like it。

Same way the Americans have their Stars and Stripes hung everywhere，even in toilets。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Thinking of joining this old couple？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuyuan rape flowers in full bloom
> 
> I must say you are a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nationalist to the bone，but I like it。
> 
> Same way the Americans have their Stars and Stripes hung everywhere，even in toilets。


If I had followed them, maybe I would have stayed in the hotel and been told not to go out.


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> If I had followed them, maybe I would have stayed in the hotel and been told not to go out.



Yeah，security level-1 and all that。。。。


----------



## Tractor

cirr said:


> Thinking of joining this old couple？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuyuan rape flowers in full bloom
> 
> I must say you are a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nationalist to the bone，but I like it。
> 
> Same way the Americans have their Stars and Stripes hung everywhere，even in toilets。


I have been to She county of Anhui and as I know Wuyuan which now in Jiangxi was once part of Huizhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> The engines on the top?



I mean the leading car. Let me look up the dictionary for the English: 机车, locomotive.

I am not sure the term is same with high speed trains as the classical low-speed trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I mean the leading car. Let me look up the dictionary for the English: 机车, locomotive.
> 
> I am not sure the term is same with high speed trains as the classical low-speed trains.


EMU means every car or half of the cars are locomotives.



Tractor said:


> I have been to She county of Anhui and as I know Wuyuan which now in Jiangxi was once part of Huizhou.


Yep. That's why Lonely Planet Anhui includes Wuyuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hefei-Fuzhou High-Speed Railway eyes June 30 operation
*
The inauguration of the Hefei-Fuzhou High-Speed Railway is scheduled on June 30, according to railway authorities. 

The railway was being debugged entering March and will start trial operation without passengers in late May, an insider said. 

The railway stretches *808 kilometres*, connecting Hefei in Anhui province with Fuzhou in Fujian province. About 467 kilometers are in Jiangxi and Fujian provinces, passing by many tourism destinations such as the *Yellow Mountain*, *Sanqing Mountain* and *Wuyi Mountain*.

The railway *is part of the Beijing-Fuzhou High-Speed Railway*. With a projected speed of *300 kilometers per hour*, the railway will cut travel time between Fuzhou and Beijing from 20 hours to seven hours.

It will also shorten the time by train from Fuzhou to Wuyi Mountain, Yellow Mountain and Hefei to 50 minutes, 2.5 hours and *3 hours*, respectively.

The construction of the railway kicked off on Sept 30, 2010.








*Railway Stations before the inauguration of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR*
*A railway technician's photos about stations of Jiangxi Province & Fujian Province sections of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR (captured on 20 March 2015)*

Fuzhou Railway Station(old station), Fuzhou City, the capital of Fujian Province





Minqing North Station, Minqing County, Fujian Province





Gutian North Station, Gutian County, Fujian Province
This one, the slowest construction! 





Nanping North Station, Nanping City, Fujian Province





Jian'ou West, Jian'ou City(county-level), Fujian Province
A small station, as in this technician's comments: 
建瓯西，一个小得比蛆还小的站(a station even smaller than maggot)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Wuyishan East, the biggest intermediate station along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR









Wuyishan North, Wuyishan City(county-level), Fujian Province









*Wuyishan (Wuyi Mountains), a UNESCO world heritage site*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wufushan Station*, Wufushan Town of Shangrao County, near *Mountain Sanqing* 





*Mountain Sanqing,* another UNESCO world heritage site, a renowned Taoist sacred mountain








*Shangrao Station*(old), Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province
an interchange station to Shanghai-Kunming HSR








*Dexing Station*, Dexing City(county-level), Jiangxi Province

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuyuan Station*, Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province
There are countless ancient towns in Wuyuan, one of the most popular tourism destinations in China.






The plaza before Wuyuan Station, a monument for *Zhan Tianyou* whose family came from Wuyuan.
*Zhan** Tianyou*, a pioneering Chinese railroad engineer, the chief engineer responsible for construction of the Peking-Kalgan Railway (Beijing to Zhangjiakou), the first railway constructed in China without foreign assistance. He was also known as the "Father of China's Railroad".





*Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway*, designed by Zhan Tianyou, finished in 1909
And Badaling Great Wall, Beijing. original photos















Zhan Tianyou, watching his railway permanently.
In 2019, Beijing-Zhangjiekou HSR will be launched.





This Hefei-Fuzhou HSR will link *three UNESCO world heritage sites*, *Huangshan(Yellow mountains), Wuyi Mountains and Mountain Sanqing*, and some of the most charming ancient towns in China, *Wuyuan, Hongcun and Xidi*. 
A booming tourism industry!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Wuyuan Station*, Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province
> There are countless ancient towns in Wuyuan, one of the most popular tourism destinations in China.
> View attachment 208478
> 
> 
> The plaza before Wuyuan Station, a monument for *Zhan Tianyou* whose family came from Wuyuan.
> *Zhan** Tianyou*, a pioneering Chinese railroad engineer, the chief engineer responsible for construction of the Peking-Kalgan Railway (Beijing to Zhangjiakou), the first railway constructed in China without foreign assistance. He was also known as the "Father of China's Railroad".
> View attachment 208477
> 
> 
> *Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway*, designed by Zhan Tianyou, finished in 1909
> And Badaling Great Wall, Beijing
> View attachment 208473
> View attachment 208475
> View attachment 208474
> View attachment 208476
> 
> 
> Zhan Tianyou, watching his railway permanently.
> In 2019, Beijing-Zhangjiekou HSR will be launched.
> View attachment 208479
> 
> 
> This Hefei-Fuzhou HSR will link *three UNESCO world heritage sites*, *Huangshan(Yellow mountains), Wuyi Mountains and Mountain Sanqing*, and some of the most charming ancient towns in China, *Wuyuan, Hongcun and Xidi*.
> A booming tourism industry!
> View attachment 208481



Stunning！Breathtakingly beautiful！！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Stunning！Breathtakingly beautiful！！


Let's go!
I've planned to go to Wuyuan and Hongcun in April, but unfortunately, not open yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> *Wuyuan Station*, Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province
> There are countless ancient towns in Wuyuan, one of the most popular tourism destinations in China.
> View attachment 208478
> 
> 
> The plaza before Wuyuan Station, a monument for *Zhan Tianyou* whose family came from Wuyuan.
> *Zhan** Tianyou*, a pioneering Chinese railroad engineer, the chief engineer responsible for construction of the Peking-Kalgan Railway (Beijing to Zhangjiakou), the first railway constructed in China without foreign assistance. He was also known as the "Father of China's Railroad".
> View attachment 208492
> 
> 
> *Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway*, designed by Zhan Tianyou, finished in 1909
> And Badaling Great Wall, Beijing. original photos
> 
> View attachment 208473
> View attachment 208475
> View attachment 208474
> View attachment 208476
> 
> 
> Zhan Tianyou, watching his railway permanently.
> In 2019, Beijing-Zhangjiekou HSR will be launched.
> View attachment 208479
> 
> 
> This Hefei-Fuzhou HSR will link *three UNESCO world heritage sites*, *Huangshan(Yellow mountains), Wuyi Mountains and Mountain Sanqing*, and some of the most charming ancient towns in China, *Wuyuan, Hongcun and Xidi*.
> A booming tourism industry!
> View attachment 208481


too many beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena and his wife taking a HSR train from Boao to Sanya at President Xi Jinping‘s suggestion：
















斯里兰卡总统在习近平建议下体验中国高铁(图)|总统|高铁_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

If I am not mistaken, the Hainan HSR is the slower HSR. 

The Sri Lanka President and wife should experience the faster 350 kph HSR, i.e. the one from Beijing, Shanghai or Guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena and his wife taking a HSR train from Boao to Sanya at President Xi Jinping‘s suggestion：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 斯里兰卡总统在习近平建议下体验中国高铁(图)|总统|高铁_凤凰资讯


I am wondering why they were not trying the business class or VIP class? Merely 1st class for our respected guests! Maybe this train is only comprised of 1st class seats and 2nd class seats.
Anyway, Boao Forum is alway a great opportunity for China.
Late this year, when Hainan's western ring HSR is launched, then we can have a journey around the whole island by HSR, Eastern Ring HSR & Western Ring HSR. I think @Gufi is the only member in PDF who has ever tried Hainan's bullet train.



ahojunk said:


> If I am not mistaken, the Hainan HSR is the slower HSR.
> 
> The Sri Lanka President and wife should experience the faster 350 kph HSR, i.e. the one from Beijing, Shanghai or Guangzhou.


Yes, this eastern Ring HSR is operated at 200km/h(designed speed is 250km/h) and can be elevated to 250km/h(if 2011 train collision didn't happen). However, 200km/h-250km/h HSR lines are very economical for developing countries, especially small countries. This speed limit is also quite applicable to intercity network and tributary lines.

What's your opinions? @ahojunk


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> However, 200km/h-250km/h HSR lines are very economical for developing countries, especially small countries. This speed limit is also quite applicable to intercity network and tributary lines.
> 
> What's your opinions? @ahojunk



@AndrewJin,

I agree. However, to close a sale, you always show your best to impress. Then, offer cheaper alternatives if the customer worries about the cost/price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin,
> 
> I agree. However, to close a sale, you always show your best to impress. Then, offer cheaper alternatives if the customer worries about the cost/price.


Of course if having the opportunity, but they are in Hainan, and Hainan's HSR network hasn't been linked to mainland yet.
Anyway, top-notch CRH380A(maximum operational speed 380km/h) Is used on this 250km/h line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Zhan Tianyou*, a pioneering Chinese railroad engineer, the chief engineer responsible for construction of the Peking-Kalgan Railway (Beijing to Zhangjiakou), the first railway constructed in China without foreign assistance. He was also known as the "Father of China's Railroad".





[Picture and the note posted by @AndrewJin .]

His spirit must certainly be proud at the sight of the development of the railway in his nation.

***

*Najib arrives in China for Boao Forum for Asia*
BY MUZLI MOHD ZIN - 27 MARCH 2015 @ 4:50 PM

HAINAN: Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak arrived here today to participate in the Boao Forum for Asia 2015 where he is scheduled to deliver a speech at opening of the annual event tomorrow.

The Prime Minister landed at the coastal city of Haikou’s Meilan International Airport about 4pm and was received by Hainan Vice-Governor Lu Chunhua and China’s Ambassador to Malaysia Dr Huang Huikang.

Najib’s official delegation included Special Envoy of the Prime Minister to China Tan Sri Ong Ka Ting, Ministry of Foreign Affairs Deputy Secretary-General for Bilateral Affairs Datuk Ramlan Ibrahim and Malaysia’s Ambassador to China Datuk Zainuddin Yahya.

*The delegation was also accorded a 45-minute and specially arranged high-speed train ride from Meilan Airport Railway to Boao, the venue for the forum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

@ahojunk @TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @Yizhi @powastick @cirr @Gufi et al
Hainan's current single-line HSR map is an excellent example for other *small countries or isolated region*. The de jure population of Hainan Province is 8-9 million，Sri Lanka is roughly twice the size of Hainan concerning the land and the population. A ring HSR and one or two horizontal connection routes in the middle with some tributaries will be a ideal HSR network for Sri Lanka. About speed, if 200-250km/h is still too pricey, they can consider 150-200km/h(passengers & freight). They have already imported a lot of DMU(diesel multiple unit) trains from China, and DMU is not a bad choice for them, easy to maintain and much cheaper.

Now, more than 30 pairs of trains operate between Haikou(provincial capital) and Sanya(the second largest city on the island) in the off-peak season. Ridership in 2014 is 13.94 million, compared to 9million in 2011(mean annual growth rate=15%), and still escalating. HSR in Hainan will witness a huge boom when the Western Ring is open and a couple of years later when the network is integrated into the large-scale HSR network of mainland.

We can expect the less developed western part of Hainan Island will attract millions of tourists and commercial opportunities. And this network also strengthens the role of Hainan as an indispensable part of the maritime Silk Road in China's One Belt One Road initiatives.

Above all, HSR by the sea is the most charming combination, nature&technology!



















@Azizam We can dream of a similar HSR or semi-HSR network in Sri Lanka, it will considerably promote local tourism, provide jobs, increase mobility and attract billions of investment. That's why we need AIIB, the development world is crying for better transportation, sanitation and all what westerners already have.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

Sanya Railway Station, Sanya City, Hainan Island



















Anti-typhoon design, no worry about the safety of HSR on an island. @Azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## powastick

Mainland-Hainan is a bridge or a tunnel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

powastick said:


> Mainland-Hainan is a bridge or a tunnel?


tunnel planned right now via ships

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Mainland-Hainan is a bridge or a tunnel?


None of them, only traditional train by ferry (no HSR ferry yet, since the other side is not an HSR line). But a tunnel or a bridge will must be built in the next 5-year plan, it's too drama to travel from Hainan to adjacent Guangdong Province. I'm sure after a couple of years we can travel from Guangzhou or Shenzhen to Sanya all by HSR!
Qiongzhou Strait Railway Ferry No.4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

More details on this island HSR
*Meilan Station*, an underground railway station built beneath Haikou's Meilan International Airport

















Some intermediate small stations
*Wenchang*





*Qionghai*





*Xialong Bay*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## yusheng

thank AndrewJin for giving so much detailed pictures of our CRH trains and stations,
Could you introduce different types of CRH trains, and their parameters and their original tech, and what China has done to improve and integrate their features.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hainan Province's railway*
*



*

*Haikou East*, the capital city of Hainan Province

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang
One of the smartest things China has ever done was to make HSR giants fiercely compete with each other for sharing a piece of cake of the biggest HSR market. They had to "transfer" technology or no cake at all. Based on these prototypes, CNR and CSR or other joint venture(Bombardier-CSRsifang) have been dedicated in modifying and elevating the original design and technical parameters, for example, Kawasaki E2 in China is called CRH2A(250km/h), then elevated to CRH2C(350km/h). Another case is to develop special types for extreme weather(NE China's winter and WE China's wind) based on CRH5.










(quoted from Wiki)

Furthermore, CNR&CSR have designed a couple of new types which have integrated the best technology of each foreign type and their own innovation. Such as perhaps the most advanced train around the world, *CRH380A*(380km/h, max test speed 486.1km/h).

8pm, 27 March 2015, *Wuhan Railway Station*, full of *CRH380A* or *CRH380AL* (L means long, 16 cars instead of 8)








Interior of *CRH380A*
Train from Xi'an, a busy weekday night





@Armstrong HSR stuff is no worse than air stewardess

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> @TaiShang
> One of the smartest thing China has ever done was to make HSR giants fiercely compete with each other for sharing a piece of cake of the biggest HSR market. They had to "transfer" technology or no cake at all. Based on these prototypes, CNR and CSR or other joint venture(Bombardier-CSRsifang) have been dedicated in modifying and elevating the original design and technical parameters, for example, Kawasaki E2 in China is called CRH2A(250km/h), then elevated to CRH2C(350km/h). Another case is to develop special types for extreme weather(NE China's winter and WE China's wind) based on CRH5.
> View attachment 208775
> View attachment 208773
> View attachment 208774
> 
> (quoted from Wiki)
> 
> Furthermore, CNR&CSR have designed a couple of new types which have integrated the best technology of each foreign type and their own innovation. Such as perhaps the most advanced train around the world, *CRH380A*(380km/h, max test speed 486.1km/h).
> View attachment 208783
> 
> 
> 27 March 2015, *Wuhan Railway Station*, full of *CRH380A* or *CRH380AL* (L means long, 16 cars instead of 8)
> View attachment 208781
> View attachment 208780



Great detailed information , my friend. Proud of China's achievements. Indigenization and competitive development have definitely helped China achieve greater independence and a huge know-how, as seen in the growing number of patents hold by China's HSR system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

@AndrewJin Hainan is very similar to Southern And Eastern provinces of Sri Lanka in terms of population density. climate and scenery. The current interregional railway lines in Sri Lanak are primarily designed for tourism/sightseeing so the railway tracks and the trains used are very slow at the moment. The track along the southern coast is the fastest line in Sri Lanka at the moment so any plans for a HSR line has to be started from the southern coast. Introduction of HSR will certainly boost tourism in remote areas where there is a lack of tourists. It's an excellent idea that needs the attention of authorities to implement in near-future when the economy improves to a certain degree. Unfortunately we can't build a railway line around the Island coastline as in Hainan because of nature reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

CIT 500 -- Very high resolution image. Perfect engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> @AndrewJin Hainan is very similar to Southern And Eastern provinces of Sri Lanka in terms of population density. climate and scenery. The current interregional railway lines in Sri Lanak are primarily designed for tourism/sightseeing so the railway tracks and the trains used are very slow at the moment. The track along the southern coast is the fastest line in Sri Lanka at the moment so any plans for a HSR line has to be started from the southern coast. Introduction of HSR will certainly boost tourism in remote areas where there is a lack of tourists. It's an excellent idea that needs the attention of authorities to implement in near-future when the economy improves to a certain degree. Unfortunately we can't build a railway line around the Island coastline as in Hainan because of nature reserves.


After reading the news that Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena and his wife took a HSR train from Boao to Sanya, some members in Chinese railway forum argued that the urbanisation rate in Sri Lanka was too low to maintain even a low speed HSR network. However, I think, u can't wait for high urbanisation rate and an intercity network(150-200km/h, passengers & freight) will increase this rate and considerably increase Sri Lanka's competitiveness in tourism and industry.
Hainan also has a lot of coastline nature reserves. But costal line doesn't mean it is built right on the coast and there is tunnel/bridges as an alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> CIT 500 -- Very high resolution image. Perfect engineering.


I think this prototype won't be commercialised in at least 10 years. CNR/CSR now is centring on standardised CRH(350km/h) and intercity models(200km/h).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> CIT 500 -- Very high resolution image. Perfect engineering.



What a beauty!
But the foreground is sh*tty!

Surely, the photographer can find a better place to take this picture.

Sigh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> What a beauty!
> But the foreground is sh*tty!
> 
> Surely, the photographer can find a better place to take this picture.
> 
> Sigh...


Agree!
But if the beauty attracts attention from air industry lobbyists....
Anyway, that was the train depot. 










When u take a train in China, near a major terminal station, u will find a huge train depot.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I think this prototype won't be commercialised in at least 10 years. CNR/CSR now is centring on standardised CRH(350km/h) and intercity models(200km/h).



 what if Liu Zhijun were still the now defunct Minister of Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> what if Liu Zhijun were still the now defunct Minister of Railway


 Then we could take 350km/h HSR from Beijing to Urumqi in 10 hours, which will never happen now.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Products of CSR Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*High-speed railway to link Chinese border city to Vladivostok*

(Xinhua)Updated: 2015-02-09 19:08

CHANGCHUN -- Plans for a *high-speed rail link between Hunchun in Jilin Province and Vladivostok in Russia* are taking shape, local authorities said on Monday.

According to Jiang Chaoliang, governor of Jilin Province, the new railway will boost trade between Jilin and Russia, and cooperation between the province and northwest Asia.

Hunchun, on the border with Russia, is only about 180 kilometers from Vladivostok, but it takes more than five hours to travel one-way by car. More than 1,000 Russians pass through Hunchun every day

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_19534103.htm






The tiny border town of *Hunchun*：

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *High-speed railway to link Chinese border city to Vladivostok*
> 
> (Xinhua)Updated: 2015-02-09 19:08
> 
> CHANGCHUN -- Plans for a *high-speed rail link between Hunchun in Jilin Province and Vladivostok in Russia* are taking shape, local authorities said on Monday.
> 
> According to Jiang Chaoliang, governor of Jilin Province, the new railway will boost trade between Jilin and Russia, and cooperation between the province and northwest Asia.
> 
> Hunchun, on the border with Russia, is only about 180 kilometers from Vladivostok, but it takes more than five hours to travel one-way by car. More than 1,000 Russians pass through Hunchun every day
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_19534103.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny border town of *Hunchun*：



Hunchun, border between China and Russia/NK.
We are just so closed to the sea, history is still affecting China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*New photos about CRH380D in Shanghai CRH Depot*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*100 Days of Qinghai HSR*
Road & railway transportation “feel their own coldness and warmness”
青海高铁运营百日 公路铁路运输“冷暖自知”
时间:2015-04-03

高原春日和煦的阳光中，青海首条高铁即将迎来运营百日，2日，当“动姐”王茜忙碌在D9981次列车为乘客端茶倒水之时，西宁站外长途客运站里，往返西宁至兰州区间的客车司机马景博已静候他今早第一位顾客多时。
Soothed by the warm spring sunlight on the Qinghai Plateau, Qinghai’s first HSR line welcomes the one hundredth operational day. Whilst “CRH stewardess” Wang Qian was busy serving passengers tea in train D9981, Lanzhou-born coach driver Ma Jingbo had been waiting for his first passenger for hours in the long-distance bus terminal outside Xining Railway Station. 

9时，记者来到投用百日不久的西宁火车站，诸多乘坐当日D9981次列车前往门源的乘客已早早排起长队。青藏铁路公司统计数据显示，青海高铁自2014年12月26日开通运营以来，共加开339列动车组列车，累计发送旅客达52.56万人次。

西宁籍市民马文庆眼里，与远在达坂山另一头亲人的之间的“距离”不再是单程耗时2个小时以上，时常大雪封山时“惊”出一身冷汗的“囧途”，他说，“自从我们青海有了高铁，现在已经来来回回坐了30多趟，坐动车省钱、省时、安全，下一步还要学会网络购票”。
For Xining citizen Mr. Ma Wenqing, the distance to his relatives from the other side of Mount Daban is no longer that more than two-hour *“囧”* journey, which was constantly blocked by heavy snow on the mountain pass. He said, he had taken HSR more than 30 times ever since HSR started operation in Qinghai. “*It is more time-saving, cheaper and safer than buses*. Next, I’d like to learn how to purchase tickets online.” 
*（from at least 3.5 hours to 40 minutes, from 40 yuan by bus to 30 yuan by HSR)*

“门源从一个没有铁路的小县城跨入了高铁时代，原先作为’命脉’的公路客运大打折扣，仅就门源至西宁的班次已由先前11趟缩减到2趟”，青海省门源县交通局局长冯立权说。
"Menyuan County steps into the HSR era from a small county without railway. The number of buses from Menyuan County to the provincial capital Xining City decrease from 11 to only 2 services per day", said Feng Liquan, director of the Transportation Bureau of Menyuan County.

“现在低迷的长途客运状况让我们这些司机没有了信心，以后只能更换客运线路或转型从事旅游大巴生意”，兰州籍长途客运司机马景博说。
“We bus drivers have lost our confidence facing this situation, and we will have to change lines or drive tourist buses in the future”, said coach driver Ma Jingbo.

青海省西宁汽车站生产经营科工作人员卢艳君介绍，受青海高铁客运分流影响，由西宁市发往兰州、张掖、酒泉、门源四个方向的公路客运班次客源平均下降幅度达70%，且上座率非常不理想。
The total passengers volume from Xining City to Lanzhou, Zhangye, Jiuquan and Menyuan has decreased by *70%* on average.

P.S. Xining has 31 CRH services per day from/to Lanzhou(1h20min), Urumqi(10h20min), Jiayuguan(3h20min) and cities within Qinghai Province(Menyuan County30-40min).






*Xining Railway Station*(rebuilt), Xining City, capital of Qinghai Province












The inauguration day





Menyuan Railway Station, *Menyuan Hui Autonomous County*, Qinghai Province





Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR in *Menyuan County*
Menyuan County is famous for rape flower fields at the foot of Qilian Mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Menyuan Hui Autonomous County*
Famous for rape flower fields and Qilian Mountains,now just half an hour from the capital city of Xining by HSR
(6 trains daily, 30-40min, 30/36.5 yuan for 2nd/1st class)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *Menyuan Hui Autonomous County*
> Famous for rape flower fields and Qilian Mountains,now just half an hour from the capital city of Xining by HSR
> (6 trains daily, 30-40min, 30/36.5 yuan for 2nd/1st class)
> 
> View attachment 211478
> View attachment 211472
> View attachment 211475
> View attachment 211473
> View attachment 211474
> View attachment 211476
> View attachment 211477
> View attachment 211479



Very very gorgeous looking place. I am full of envy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Very very gorgeous looking place. I am full of envy.


I am envious of beaches and cheap seafood in Australia.
Come to China, take HSR flying through rape flower fields towards majestic Qilian Mountains and cut though the mountains to the grassland and Gobi desert in Silk Road!
@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Cutting through a sea of flowers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Cutting through a sea of flowers


This is *Great Wall DMU*(diesel), from *Beijing North - Badaling Great Wall - Yanqing County*, frequent services daily(slow, but a decent choice to the Great Wall)

*Beijing North *(mostly trains to Inner Mongolia and northern part of Hebei Province)





One hour to Badaling Great Wall Station(60km, 1h10min, 6 yuan=$1)
Non-reserved, Beijing metro card compatible (1st/2nd class the same)





A midway stop





*Qinglongqiao Station*
I think most Chinese have read an article in our Chinese textbook about this station and this one century old railway line(the first line all designed by Chinese) and the technical details.















*Zhan Tianyou *and his tomb
The father of Chinese railway, the designer of this miraculous railway in one of the most geologically complicated regions in Northern China.
I think it is the most appropriate comfort for him to watch Great Wall DMU everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Badaling Station

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Badaling Station
> View attachment 212208
> 
> View attachment 212209
> 
> View attachment 212207



6 yuan（less than 1 USD）for a 60km picaresque ride is bloody cheap。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> 6 yuan（less than 1 USD）for a 60km picaresque ride is bloody cheap。


Exactly, but bus No.877 (directly from Deshengmen in Beijing to Badaling Great Wall) is fast too, all expressway, 12 yuan( Metro card 6 yuan), more frequently.
At least a seat, it's quite often too crowed in DMU.

DMU vs Badaling Expressway (part of the G6 Beijing-Tibet expressway)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

xuxu1457 said:


>


Stunning!
I've tried this DMU in 2008, very cheap and cosy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

AndrewJin said:


> Stunning!
> I've tried this DMU in 2008, very cheap and cosy.


I love the pics too, I must go to bed now


----------



## cnleio

xuxu1457 said:


>


樱花 / Sakura ???

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang has played the role of salesman for China's high-speed train sector. Whenever he makes an overseas visit, he takes a model of the CHR 380A with him, a high-speed, multiple-unit train manufactured by China South Railway Qingdao Sifang Co. Premier Li has sold them to 12 countries. High-speed trains have become a "calling card" for China.

CSR won $3.76 billion in overseas orders in 2014, up 68.6 percent from the previous year. Compared with international competitors, Chinese train producers have a clear advantage in terms of cost, delivery time, manufacturing capacity, and a complete product portfolio.

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0409/c98649-8875685.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed rail network, a 'calling card' for China*
(People's Daily Online) 08:54, April 09, 2015





A new type of locomotive to be delivered by CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd. (Xinhua Photo)

From selling equipment to selling technology, from one-shot deals to winning repeat customers, CSR Corporation Limited is presenting the new image of "Made in China" to the world.

CSR Corp Chairman Zheng Changhong said Premier Li Keqiang has played the role of salesman for the high-speed train sector. Whenever he makes an overseas visit, he takes a model of the CHR 380A with him, a high-speed, multiple-unit train manufactured by CSR Qingdao Sifang Co. Nearly half of the high-speed trains in China are manufactured by Sifang. Premier Li has sold them to 12 countries. High-speed trains have become a "calling card" for China.

From selling equipment to selling technology, CSR's "going global" program has stepped up a level. CSR won a $1 billion contract to provide an intercity train to Argentina in 2013.The first 54 cars have already gone into service in Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina. Last month, Sifang dispatched more than 30 staff to Argentina, where it is providing technical support and training under the terms of the contract. It shows the company's 'going global'program has moved from providing only products to providing a combination of products,services and technologies.

CSR won $3.76 billion in overseas orders in 2014, up 68.6 percent from the previous year. The Thai railway project and a high-speed project linking Singapore and Malaysia are in progress. On March 14, China and Thailand signed an agreement relating to building a railway linking the two countries.

In March 2015, 95 locomotives produced with CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive technology rolled off the assembly line in South Africa. South African President Jacob Zuma said CSR had made a significant contribution to success in local production and procurement, technology transfer, training of local staff, and other related areas.

Compared with international competitors, Chinese train producers have a clear advantage in terms of cost, delivery time, manufacturing capacity, and a complete product portfolio.

In 2014, South Africa CSR Zhuzhou signed a deal with South Africa for 359 locomotives,compared with a deal for 240 locomotives from Bombardier.

Innovation is the basis for brand development. Where there is no innovation in technology and services, there is no viable brand, said Ding Rongjun, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering. CSR can no longer be considered to have mastery only off ragmented rail technology, but of the entire technology system. This represents the start of the CSR brand, according to Ding Rongjun. 

_This article was edited and translated from 《中国南车　轨道上的“国家形象”》, source: People's Daily Overseas Edition_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed rail network, a 'calling card' for China*
> (People's Daily Online) 08:54, April 09, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new type of locomotive to be delivered by CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd. (Xinhua Photo)
> From selling equipment to selling technology, from one-shot deals to winning repeat customers, CSR Corporation Limited is presenting the new image of "Made in China" to the world.
> 
> CSR Corp Chairman Zheng Changhong said Premier Li Keqiang has played the role of salesman for the high-speed train sector. Whenever he makes an overseas visit, he takes a model of the CHR 380A with him, a high-speed, multiple-unit train manufactured by CSR Qingdao Sifang Co. Nearly half of the high-speed trains in China are manufactured by Sifang. Premier Li has sold them to 12 countries. High-speed trains have become a "calling card" for China.
> 
> From selling equipment to selling technology, CSR's "going global" program has stepped up a level. CSR won a $1 billion contract to provide an intercity train to Argentina in 2013.The first 54 cars have already gone into service in Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina. Last month, Sifang dispatched more than 30 staff to Argentina, where it is providing technical support and training under the terms of the contract. It shows the company's 'going global'program has moved from providing only products to providing a combination of products,services and technologies.
> 
> CSR won $3.76 billion in overseas orders in 2014, up 68.6 percent from the previous year. The Thai railway project and a high-speed project linking Singapore and Malaysia are in progress. On March 14, China and Thailand signed an agreement relating to building a railway linking the two countries.
> 
> In March 2015, 95 locomotives produced with CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive technology rolled off the assembly line in South Africa. South African President Jacob Zuma said CSR had made a significant contribution to success in local production and procurement, technology transfer, training of local staff, and other related areas.
> 
> Compared with international competitors, Chinese train producers have a clear advantage in terms of cost, delivery time, manufacturing capacity, and a complete product portfolio.
> 
> In 2014, South Africa CSR Zhuzhou signed a deal with South Africa for 359 locomotives,compared with a deal for 240 locomotives from Bombardier.
> 
> Innovation is the basis for brand development. Where there is no innovation in technology and services, there is no viable brand, said Ding Rongjun, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering. CSR can no longer be considered to have mastery only off ragmented rail technology, but of the entire technology system. This represents the start of the CSR brand, according to Ding Rongjun.
> 
> _This article was edited and translated from 《中国南车　轨道上的“国家形象”》, source: People's Daily Overseas Edition_


Wow, Sifang is on fire!
I personally have a preference to CSR over CNR, the latter one is better in metro cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

23000km new rail lines tentatively planned for the 13th 5-Year Plan 2015-2020 for a total investment of 2.8 trillion yuan：

国家铁路局初拟“十三五”期间建设铁路新线2.3万公里，投资2.8万亿元。据悉，近日国家铁路局在武汉召开闽赣鄂湘粤片五省铁路建设“十三五”规划方案座谈会，在会上透露了上述信息。
一位与会人士表示，会议阐述了铁路“十三五”规划方案的形成过程，先由各省上报项目形成备选库(即概念网)，随后进行初选库(即基础网)，最后征求各省区和国家相关部委意见后形成方案库(即规划网)。他透露，目前铁路“十三五”规划方案备选库共接受各省上报6.9万公里、总投资约7万亿元；初选库共5.2万公里，总投资约5.7万亿元；最终国家铁路局初拟“十三五”期间建设新线2.3万公里，投资约2.8万亿元，“从概念网到规划网，上下博弈，最终基本打了个3折”。
上述会议还初步决定在新建铁路审批程序上做出重大变革，进一步简化新建铁路项目的审批程序，对进入中长期规划和相关国务院批转的部门规划项目都将不再审批预可研，直接申报可研。
国家铁路局认为，“十三五”时期仍是铁路建设发展黄金期，从中央高层到地方政府，加快铁路建设特别是客运高铁发展思路已渐明晰。会议确定了国家“十三五”铁路网总里程约为14.5万公里，铁路运输服务涵盖20万以上人口城市和80%以上县级行政区。路网建设的重要任务是推进干线铁路建设、加快城际铁路建设、统筹支线铁路建设、强化综合枢纽配套、实施周边互联互通。
据了解，国家铁路局于3月中旬启动“十三五”铁路网规划方案征求意见工作，已就方案初步征求了北京、天津、河北、黑龙江、吉林、辽宁、内蒙古、山西、山东、河南等10省(自治区、直辖市)政府有关部门的意见。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> 23000km new rail lines tentatively planned for the 13th 5-Year Plan 2015-2020 for a total investment of 2.8 trillion yuan：
> 
> 国家铁路局初拟“十三五”期间建设铁路新线2.3万公里，投资2.8万亿元。据悉，近日国家铁路局在武汉召开闽赣鄂湘粤片五省铁路建设“十三五”规划方案座谈会，在会上透露了上述信息。
> 一位与会人士表示，会议阐述了铁路“十三五”规划方案的形成过程，先由各省上报项目形成备选库(即概念网)，随后进行初选库(即基础网)，最后征求各省区和国家相关部委意见后形成方案库(即规划网)。他透露，目前铁路“十三五”规划方案备选库共接受各省上报6.9万公里、总投资约7万亿元；初选库共5.2万公里，总投资约5.7万亿元；最终国家铁路局初拟“十三五”期间建设新线2.3万公里，投资约2.8万亿元，“从概念网到规划网，上下博弈，最终基本打了个3折”。
> 上述会议还初步决定在新建铁路审批程序上做出重大变革，进一步简化新建铁路项目的审批程序，对进入中长期规划和相关国务院批转的部门规划项目都将不再审批预可研，直接申报可研。
> 国家铁路局认为，“十三五”时期仍是铁路建设发展黄金期，从中央高层到地方政府，加快铁路建设特别是客运高铁发展思路已渐明晰。会议确定了国家“十三五”铁路网总里程约为14.5万公里，铁路运输服务涵盖20万以上人口城市和80%以上县级行政区。路网建设的重要任务是推进干线铁路建设、加快城际铁路建设、统筹支线铁路建设、强化综合枢纽配套、实施周边互联互通。
> 据了解，国家铁路局于3月中旬启动“十三五”铁路网规划方案征求意见工作，已就方案初步征求了北京、天津、河北、黑龙江、吉林、辽宁、内蒙古、山西、山东、河南等10省(自治区、直辖市)政府有关部门的意见。


So the local governments plan 69000km railway but central government approves only 23000km? Only 80% of counties will have access to railway by the end of 2020? 
Anyway, it is a big step forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hexagonsnow

YaXi expressway of the G5 (Beijing to kunming) within the territory of Sichuan province.


From the Duiyan town ,check in liangshan prefecture Mianning country the Gu town.Total length of 240 km,the line cross the whole mountains six times,the maximum elevation of 1500 meters,279bridge,and the length of the bridges is about 94km.
The number 10 piers of Labajin bridge is 182.5 meters,plus the connection part of the bridge and bridge deck,the total length reach over 229 meters, is the tallest pier"Asian"reputation.


Here is the schematic of the double helix tunnel.


To overcome the problem of the height difference 729 meters in 12.35 km,reduce 
Directions longitudinal slope ,avoid the active fault and bad geological of seaonal frozen,designed the specificially for the unique small radius double helix Gan haizi tunnels in the world.


This expressway almost base on theviaduct and combination of super long tunnels,almost has no falt ground.A beatiful arc over the cloud more than 240 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> YaXi expressway of the G5 (Beijing to kunming) within the territory of Sichuan province.
> View attachment 214342
> 
> From the Duiyan town ,check in liangshan prefecture Mianning country the Gu town.Total length of 240 km,the line cross the whole mountains six times,the maximum elevation of 1500 meters,279bridge,and the length of the bridges is about 94km.
> The number 10 piers of Labajin bridge is 182.5 meters,plus the connection part of the bridge and bridge deck,the total length reach over 229 meters, is the tallest pier"Asian"reputation.
> View attachment 214343
> 
> Here is the schematic of the double helix tunnel.
> View attachment 214344
> 
> To overcome the problem of the height difference 729 meters in 12.35 km,reduce
> Directions longitudinal slope ,avoid the active fault and bad geological of seaonal frozen,designed the specificially for the unique small radius double helix Gan haizi tunnels in the world.
> View attachment 214345
> 
> This expressway almost base on theviaduct and combination of super long tunnels,almost has no falt ground.A beatiful arc over the cloud more than 240 km.
> View attachment 214348
> View attachment 214349


You should start an expressway thread,bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> an expressway thread,bro


I didint have rights to start a new thread,bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> I didint have rights to start a new thread,bro


why? I thought I had started a new thread the first day when I registered.


----------



## ahojunk

.
How China’s Li Is Helping Push Railway Profits to New Record - Bloomberg Business

How China’s Li Is Helping Push Railway Profits to New Record
by Clement Tan
8:00 AM AEDT, March 30, 2015






On his trips to Africa and other parts of the developing world, Premier Li Keqiang regularly touts the capabilities of China’s railway companies. The payoffs are beginning to show in record profits for the industry.

Four of China’s biggest rail equipment and construction companies are poised for all time high profits in 2014. With China’s government seeking to export the expertise behind the world’s largest high-speed train network, earnings are set to hit another high in 2015, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

“China’s experience in building rail networks, rail equipment manufacturing and operating high-speed rail networks would be a useful track record for Chinese companies in winning overseas contracts,” Anderson Chow, head of Asia infrastructure research at HSBC Securities Asia, said by e-mail.

Using railway investment as a way to project broader political influence, China is competing aggressively for overseas rail projects, targeting emerging markets in Africa, Eastern Europe, Latin America and Southeast Asia, while also pitching for high-profile contracts in the developed world. China’s two largest locomotive equipment makers, China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp., have announced a merger plan intended to boost exports of rail technology.

Three lending institutions with at least $190 billion in assets are taking shape under China’s leadership, including a $40 billion Silk Road Fund announced last November to revive the ancient trade route and finance infrastructure construction there.

*Profit Surge*
“We believe China’s aim when setting up the fund is to export technology, reduce excess capacity, and deepen economic and political relationships with its neighboring countries,” Daiwa Capital Markets analysts Brian Lam and Kelvin Lau wrote in a January report.

China isn’t limiting its gaze to former Silk Road nations: Xinhua reported Monday that China will collaborate with Zambia and Tanzania on a railway connecting the two African countries.

Chinese rail shares rose sharply Monday after a weekend in which President Xi Jinping promoted the Silk Road plan at the annual Boao Forum for Asia. China Railway Construction Corp. surged 18.7 percent in Hong Kong, while construction firm China Railway Group Ltd. rose 19.6 percent.

China Communications Construction Co. Ltd. jumped 14.5 percent in Hong Kong before trading was suspended. Shares of CNR and CSR are also suspended while regulators review their planned merger.

CSR will post net income of 5.7 billion yuan ($917 million) for last year, according to the average estimate of 10 analysts compiled by Bloomberg. CNR will report a profit of 5.9 billion yuan, according to the average estimate of eight analysts compiled by Bloomberg.

China Railway Group will report net profit of 10.7 billion yuan in 2014, while China Railway Construction will record a 11.5 billion yuan profit, according to the average estimates of 13 analysts compiled by Bloomberg. All four companies report earnings Monday.

To gauge future earnings potential, one key will be any details the companies provide in their earnings announcements about new contracts signed, Citigroup Global Markets analysts Eric Lau and Paul Gong said in a Feb. 24 note.

*Nigeria*
Chinese companies signed a combined $24.7 billion of contracts for overseas rail projects last year, Commerce Ministry official Zhi Luxun said at a Feb. 5 briefing in Beijing.

CRCC signed China’s single largest overseas contract to build an $11.97 billion railway along the Nigerian coast, linking Lagos and Calabar, Xinhua reported Nov. 20.

At the Feb. 5 briefing, Zhi said Chinese companies participated in 348 overseas railway projects and exported $3.74 billion worth of locomotive equipment last year.

Zhi said CNR and CSR together signed overseas contracts worth more than $6 billion last year, up 60 percent from 2013. Among them, CNR’s $567 million contract to supply trains for Boston’s subway system was the first rail-related deal for a Chinese company in the U.S.

*‘One Belt, One Road’*
Risks abound, though. In November, Mexico stunned the winning bidder -- a consortium of CRCC and four local partners - - on a high-speed rail project by scrapping the $4.3 billion award following corruption allegations. Bidding was later reopened, but the Mexican government then shelved the project last month amid budget cuts.

“Theoretically, we should see China’s ’One Belt, One Road’ initiative lift profitability, but we would need to see them winning profitable contracts and ramping up international revenue,” said Lawrence Li, a Shanghai-based industrial analyst for UOB Kay Hian Investment Co. “We shouldn’t discount the risks and unforeseen delays when going overseas for the first time.”

China’s domestic rail market is also red-hot. Six years after China’s first bullet-train line opened in 2008 between Tianjin and Beijing, 28 of the mainland’s 31 provinces now have access to bullet trains, China Daily reported.

In his annual work report March 5, Premier Li said China is investing more than 800 billion yuan in domestic railway construction this year, with major transport projects weighted toward central and western parts of the country.

“With fixed asset investment still expanding domestically, record profits last year and for the next few years will be largely due to the local Chinese market,” UOB Kay Hian’s Li said. “Overseas revenue will be the bonus.”
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> How China’s Li Is Helping Push Railway Profits to New Record - Bloomberg Business
> 
> How China’s Li Is Helping Push Railway Profits to New Record
> by Clement Tan
> 8:00 AM AEDT, March 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On his trips to Africa and other parts of the developing world, Premier Li Keqiang regularly touts the capabilities of China’s railway companies. The payoffs are beginning to show in record profits for the industry.
> 
> Four of China’s biggest rail equipment and construction companies are poised for all time high profits in 2014. With China’s government seeking to export the expertise behind the world’s largest high-speed train network, earnings are set to hit another high in 2015, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
> 
> “China’s experience in building rail networks, rail equipment manufacturing and operating high-speed rail networks would be a useful track record for Chinese companies in winning overseas contracts,” Anderson Chow, head of Asia infrastructure research at HSBC Securities Asia, said by e-mail.
> 
> Using railway investment as a way to project broader political influence, China is competing aggressively for overseas rail projects, targeting emerging markets in Africa, Eastern Europe, Latin America and Southeast Asia, while also pitching for high-profile contracts in the developed world. China’s two largest locomotive equipment makers, China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp., have announced a merger plan intended to boost exports of rail technology.
> 
> Three lending institutions with at least $190 billion in assets are taking shape under China’s leadership, including a $40 billion Silk Road Fund announced last November to revive the ancient trade route and finance infrastructure construction there.
> 
> *Profit Surge*
> “We believe China’s aim when setting up the fund is to export technology, reduce excess capacity, and deepen economic and political relationships with its neighboring countries,” Daiwa Capital Markets analysts Brian Lam and Kelvin Lau wrote in a January report.
> 
> China isn’t limiting its gaze to former Silk Road nations: Xinhua reported Monday that China will collaborate with Zambia and Tanzania on a railway connecting the two African countries.
> 
> Chinese rail shares rose sharply Monday after a weekend in which President Xi Jinping promoted the Silk Road plan at the annual Boao Forum for Asia. China Railway Construction Corp. surged 18.7 percent in Hong Kong, while construction firm China Railway Group Ltd. rose 19.6 percent.
> 
> China Communications Construction Co. Ltd. jumped 14.5 percent in Hong Kong before trading was suspended. Shares of CNR and CSR are also suspended while regulators review their planned merger.
> 
> CSR will post net income of 5.7 billion yuan ($917 million) for last year, according to the average estimate of 10 analysts compiled by Bloomberg. CNR will report a profit of 5.9 billion yuan, according to the average estimate of eight analysts compiled by Bloomberg.
> 
> China Railway Group will report net profit of 10.7 billion yuan in 2014, while China Railway Construction will record a 11.5 billion yuan profit, according to the average estimates of 13 analysts compiled by Bloomberg. All four companies report earnings Monday.
> 
> To gauge future earnings potential, one key will be any details the companies provide in their earnings announcements about new contracts signed, Citigroup Global Markets analysts Eric Lau and Paul Gong said in a Feb. 24 note.
> 
> *Nigeria*
> Chinese companies signed a combined $24.7 billion of contracts for overseas rail projects last year, Commerce Ministry official Zhi Luxun said at a Feb. 5 briefing in Beijing.
> 
> CRCC signed China’s single largest overseas contract to build an $11.97 billion railway along the Nigerian coast, linking Lagos and Calabar, Xinhua reported Nov. 20.
> 
> At the Feb. 5 briefing, Zhi said Chinese companies participated in 348 overseas railway projects and exported $3.74 billion worth of locomotive equipment last year.
> 
> Zhi said CNR and CSR together signed overseas contracts worth more than $6 billion last year, up 60 percent from 2013. Among them, CNR’s $567 million contract to supply trains for Boston’s subway system was the first rail-related deal for a Chinese company in the U.S.
> 
> *‘One Belt, One Road’*
> Risks abound, though. In November, Mexico stunned the winning bidder -- a consortium of CRCC and four local partners - - on a high-speed rail project by scrapping the $4.3 billion award following corruption allegations. Bidding was later reopened, but the Mexican government then shelved the project last month amid budget cuts.
> 
> “Theoretically, we should see China’s ’One Belt, One Road’ initiative lift profitability, but we would need to see them winning profitable contracts and ramping up international revenue,” said Lawrence Li, a Shanghai-based industrial analyst for UOB Kay Hian Investment Co. “We shouldn’t discount the risks and unforeseen delays when going overseas for the first time.”
> 
> China’s domestic rail market is also red-hot. Six years after China’s first bullet-train line opened in 2008 between Tianjin and Beijing, 28 of the mainland’s 31 provinces now have access to bullet trains, China Daily reported.
> 
> In his annual work report March 5, Premier Li said China is investing more than 800 billion yuan in domestic railway construction this year, with major transport projects weighted toward central and western parts of the country.
> 
> “With fixed asset investment still expanding domestically, record profits last year and for the next few years will be largely due to the local Chinese market,” UOB Kay Hian’s Li said. “Overseas revenue will be the bonus.”
> .


it's ironic that his newspaper slandered HSR a couple years ago and now all are silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> it's ironic that his newspaper slandered HSR a couple years ago and now all are silent.


To be honest, I'm was very skeptical on China mass HSR.


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> To be honest, I'm was very skeptical on China mass HSR.


Money or passenger volume?
Am or was?


----------



## powastick

"WAS" skeptical before. I didn't expect HSR would able to recoup the money that rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> "WAS" skeptical before. I didn't expect HSR would able to recoup the money that rapidly.


Money is not an issue, it's impossible to calculate positive social impacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

鈾 前进！中国！--- No.1 【陆地巡洋舰】(P-8) - 原创摄影 - 鼎盛论坛 -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Li: China to boost railway construction in central, western regions*
Xinhua, April 11, 2015

China will speed up railway construction in central and western regions to lend steam to economic growth, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang noted Saturday.

Railway construction is crucial to steadying growth, economic restructuring and improving public welfare and China will continue to focus on developing major railway projects in central and western regions to boost growth, Premier Li Keqiang sent the message to a work conference on regional railway development held in southwestern Chongqing Municipality.

Local governments should reform investment and financing mechanism such as introducing more social capital to support railway project development and make coordinated efforts to streamline administrative approval and facilitate land acquisition and relocation, Li noted.

China aims to invest over 800 billion yuan (130.36 billion U.S. dollars) in railway construction to put more than 8000 kilometers additional railway lines into operation, generally the same with last year's target.

Local governments should optimize construction management of current projects, ensure timely and smooth running of operational railways, start new projects orderly and maintain high quality and work safety throughout the projects, Chinese Vice Premier Ma Kai said at the meeting.

Related departments such as railway bureaus should work together to improve efficiency, expand financing channels and address land acquisition and relocation challenges, Ma added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Li: China to boost railway construction in central, western regions*
> Xinhua, April 11, 2015
> 
> China will speed up railway construction in central and western regions to lend steam to economic growth, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang noted Saturday.
> 
> Railway construction is crucial to steadying growth, economic restructuring and improving public welfare and China will continue to focus on developing major railway projects in central and western regions to boost growth, Premier Li Keqiang sent the message to a work conference on regional railway development held in southwestern Chongqing Municipality.
> 
> Local governments should reform investment and financing mechanism such as introducing more social capital to support railway project development and make coordinated efforts to streamline administrative approval and facilitate land acquisition and relocation, Li noted.
> 
> China aims to invest over 800 billion yuan (130.36 billion U.S. dollars) in railway construction to put more than 8000 kilometers additional railway lines into operation, generally the same with last year's target.
> 
> Local governments should optimize construction management of current projects, ensure timely and smooth running of operational railways, start new projects orderly and maintain high quality and work safety throughout the projects, Chinese Vice Premier Ma Kai said at the meeting.
> 
> Related departments such as railway bureaus should work together to improve efficiency, expand financing channels and address land acquisition and relocation challenges, Ma added.


Just arrived in UNESCO world heritage site, Hongcun.
En route from Tunxi to Hongcun, I saw Hefei-Fuzhou HSR which is under its final test before inauguration in June or July. It's good news for local tourism, but not for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Combined market capitalization for China's two leading train makers has exceeded that of Boeing after their shares in Shanghai rose by the daily trading limit of 10 percent for four consecutive days.

China announced the merger of China CNR Corporation Ltd. and CSR Corporation Ltd. late last year in hope of gaining greater edge over overseas rivals like Canada's Bombardier and Germany's Siemens in global competition. The merger has yet to be finalized.

Both companies floated their shares on the Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges and have seen their combined market capitalization surge to 942.9 billion yuan, or 152.1 billion U.S. dollars, as of Thursday, thanks to strong rallies since the beginning of this week on both bourses.

Boeing, the world's largest aircraft maker, is currently valued at 107.22 billion U.S. dollars after its shares closed down 0.51 percent on Wednesday at the New York Stock Exchange.





CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Combined market capitalization for China's two leading train makers has exceeded that of Boeing after their shares in Shanghai rose by the daily trading limit of 10 percent for four consecutive days.
> 
> China announced the merger of China CNR Corporation Ltd. and CSR Corporation Ltd. late last year in hope of gaining greater edge over overseas rivals like Canada's Bombardier and Germany's Siemens in global competition. The merger has yet to be finalized.
> 
> Both companies floated their shares on the Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges and have seen their combined market capitalization surge to 942.9 billion yuan, or 152.1 billion U.S. dollars, as of Thursday, thanks to strong rallies since the beginning of this week on both bourses.
> 
> Boeing, the world's largest aircraft maker, is currently valued at 107.22 billion U.S. dollars after its shares closed down 0.51 percent on Wednesday at the New York Stock Exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCTV


In the domestic market, they still have to compete. The merger is mostly for international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China exports bullet trains to Argentina*
Xinhua, April 16, 2015



The contracted diesel multiple-units (DMU). [CNR]



China has finished building and shipped its first bullet train to Argentina, China North Railway (CNR) announced on Wednesday.

The contracted diesel multiple-units (DMU) shipped to Argentina mark China's biggest DMU order in South America, CNR said.

The CNR's subsidiary in Tianjin Municipality won the bid for Argentina's Belgrano Sur railway contract in November, 2013, involving 21 lines with 81 DMUs.

Painted in blue and white like Argentina's national flag, the shipped DMU's highest speed can reach 100 kilometers per hour, faster than the same type of DMU made in other countries.

The trains applied special paint and rubber to resist strong ultraviolet light and corrosion in accordance with Argentina's climate and local operation, said the company.

Meanwhile, the DMU also has special areas for wheelchair and bicycle access.

Controlling China's entire high-speed rail market, CNR and its counterpart China South Railway announced a merger on Dec 30, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China exports bullet trains to Argentina*
> Xinhua, April 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> The contracted diesel multiple-units (DMU). [CNR]
> 
> 
> 
> China has finished building and shipped its first bullet train to Argentina, China North Railway (CNR) announced on Wednesday.
> 
> The contracted diesel multiple-units (DMU) shipped to Argentina mark China's biggest DMU order in South America, CNR said.
> 
> The CNR's subsidiary in Tianjin Municipality won the bid for Argentina's Belgrano Sur railway contract in November, 2013, involving 21 lines with 81 DMUs.
> 
> Painted in blue and white like Argentina's national flag, the shipped DMU's highest speed can reach 100 kilometers per hour, faster than the same type of DMU made in other countries.
> 
> The trains applied special paint and rubber to resist strong ultraviolet light and corrosion in accordance with Argentina's climate and local operation, said the company.
> 
> Meanwhile, the DMU also has special areas for wheelchair and bicycle access.
> 
> Controlling China's entire high-speed rail market, CNR and its counterpart China South Railway announced a merger on Dec 30, 2014.


First? I thought CSR had exported DMU before.


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> First? I thought CSR had exported DMU before.



As far as I know, this is the first. But I might be wrong because there has been so many deals recently.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> As far as I know, this is the first. But I might be wrong because there has been so many deals recently.


Maybe the first DMU deal is for suburban trains. CSR trains have already been in Argentina for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@ahojunk All my photos of Wuhan-Dawu HSR experience are gone!


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> @ahojunk All my photos of Wuhan-Dawu HSR experience are gone!



@AndrewJin 
After the PDF crash, its database was restored to Friday. 

So, anything posted after Friday would be gone.

You would have to repost again.

Unfortunately, that's life. And it has to go on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China trainmakers seek control of Bombardier's rail unit*
China Daily, April 30, 2015



CRH380 (China Railway High-speed) Harmony bullet trains are seen at a high-speed train maintenance base in Wuhan,Hubeiprovince, Dec 25, 2012. [China Daily] 



China's top two trainmakers have been *in discussions with Bombardier Inc about possibly buying a controlling stake in the Canadian company's railway unit,* two sources with direct knowledge of the matter said.

China CNR Corp Ltd and State-owned CSR Corp Ltd, now in the process of merging to create the world's biggest railway company, are exploring a stake purchase of the Bombardier unit,* complementing China's plan to sell its high-speed rail technology abroad, the sources said.*

But discussions cannot move forward until after the Chinese trainmakers complete a planned $26-billion merger next month, said a person close to one of the Chinese companies.

*Canada's Bombardier has been exploring a possible sale of all or part of its railway business as it seeks to pay for the huge cost overruns in its aircraft business,* Reuters reported this month.

The Canadian company is working with banks on strategic options, that also include a possible initial public offering either in Germany, where the business is based, or in Britain. Bankers value a possible deal at up to $5 billion.

"I have no knowledge of this matter," said Xu Houguang, a CSR executive. Zhang Yong, an executive at CNR, also said he had no knowledge of this matter.

Bombardier spokeswoman Isabelle Rondeau declined to comment: "We will not comment on any speculation."

In February, Bombardier said it "will explore other initiatives such as certain business activities' potential participation in industry consolidation".

CNR and CSR are already the world's largest train makers by revenue but the bulk of their sales are from domestic contracts.

*Yet a Chinese bid could face political opposition in Canada, which is due to hold a general election in October.*

The federal government would most likely take a skeptical view of any such bid, especially if it happened during an election year, said a source familiar with government thinking. The government of Quebec, where Bombardier is based, could seek job guarantees.

*A purchase of Bombardier's rail assets would "open the doors for the Chinese to all Western train markets," one of the sources with direct knowledge of the situation said.*

"It would be the most concrete example of China executing on its Belt and Road strategy," the source said, referring to China's aim to create a modern Silk Road economic belt through a network of infrastructure links through Central, West and South Asia to Europe and Africa.

"We believe CNR/CSR would be the most likely and viable option for the company," said RBC Capital Markets analyst Walter Spracklin in a note to clients, noting that Bombardier already has joint ventures with the two Chinese companies.

A purchase of a stake in the Bombardier unit by Chinese companies would require approval from the Ministry of Commerce, the National Development and Reform Commission and the China Securities Regulatory Commission as well as European Union, US and Canadian regulators.

In February, a CNR official told Reuters that the firm was interested in buying foreign rail-linked technologies and had been in touch with some companies.

Bombardier, whose presence in China goes back to 1954, currently has a number rail joint ventures in the country, three of them with CNR and CSR units.

Shares of Bombardier rose 2.4 percent to C$2.55 on the Toronto Stock Exchange on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China trainmakers seek control of Bombardier's rail unit*
> China Daily, April 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> CRH380 (China Railway High-speed) Harmony bullet trains are seen at a high-speed train maintenance base in Wuhan,Hubeiprovince, Dec 25, 2012. [China Daily]
> 
> 
> 
> China's top two trainmakers have been *in discussions with Bombardier Inc about possibly buying a controlling stake in the Canadian company's railway unit,* two sources with direct knowledge of the matter said.
> 
> China CNR Corp Ltd and State-owned CSR Corp Ltd, now in the process of merging to create the world's biggest railway company, are exploring a stake purchase of the Bombardier unit,* complementing China's plan to sell its high-speed rail technology abroad, the sources said.*
> 
> But discussions cannot move forward until after the Chinese trainmakers complete a planned $26-billion merger next month, said a person close to one of the Chinese companies.
> 
> *Canada's Bombardier has been exploring a possible sale of all or part of its railway business as it seeks to pay for the huge cost overruns in its aircraft business,* Reuters reported this month.
> 
> The Canadian company is working with banks on strategic options, that also include a possible initial public offering either in Germany, where the business is based, or in Britain. Bankers value a possible deal at up to $5 billion.
> 
> "I have no knowledge of this matter," said Xu Houguang, a CSR executive. Zhang Yong, an executive at CNR, also said he had no knowledge of this matter.
> 
> Bombardier spokeswoman Isabelle Rondeau declined to comment: "We will not comment on any speculation."
> 
> In February, Bombardier said it "will explore other initiatives such as certain business activities' potential participation in industry consolidation".
> 
> CNR and CSR are already the world's largest train makers by revenue but the bulk of their sales are from domestic contracts.
> 
> *Yet a Chinese bid could face political opposition in Canada, which is due to hold a general election in October.*
> 
> The federal government would most likely take a skeptical view of any such bid, especially if it happened during an election year, said a source familiar with government thinking. The government of Quebec, where Bombardier is based, could seek job guarantees.
> 
> *A purchase of Bombardier's rail assets would "open the doors for the Chinese to all Western train markets," one of the sources with direct knowledge of the situation said.*
> 
> "It would be the most concrete example of China executing on its Belt and Road strategy," the source said, referring to China's aim to create a modern Silk Road economic belt through a network of infrastructure links through Central, West and South Asia to Europe and Africa.
> 
> "We believe CNR/CSR would be the most likely and viable option for the company," said RBC Capital Markets analyst Walter Spracklin in a note to clients, noting that Bombardier already has joint ventures with the two Chinese companies.
> 
> A purchase of a stake in the Bombardier unit by Chinese companies would require approval from the Ministry of Commerce, the National Development and Reform Commission and the China Securities Regulatory Commission as well as European Union, US and Canadian regulators.
> 
> In February, a CNR official told Reuters that the firm was interested in buying foreign rail-linked technologies and had been in touch with some companies.
> 
> Bombardier, whose presence in China goes back to 1954, currently has a number rail joint ventures in the country, three of them with CNR and CSR units.
> 
> Shares of Bombardier rose 2.4 percent to C$2.55 on the Toronto Stock Exchange on Wednesday.


They have excellent technology, but no interests in HSR in Canada...That's how private business works, no nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@ahojunk back!
*Andrew’s half-day HSR travel*
Don’t ask a railway fan why I spent several hours taking train just for fun. If I had seven days, I could spend all my time on train, HSR in the daytime and slow over-night train as hotels.

Hankou( in Wuhan) --- Dawu ---Wuhan --- Hankou





*Part 1 Hankou Railway Station to Dawu County*

Hankou Railway Station, one of the three major stations of Wuhan City, Hubei Province(Central China)





I thought I could buy the ticket at the automatic ticket office, but even standing tickets(10%-15% of the number of seats) to Dawu County were all sold out. So I had to buy a cheapest ticket of some random train to get access to Hankou Railway Station.

@Georgeclark Don’t learn from me. Always buy tickets ahead of time in China unless on a busy line(3-10 minutes a train like Shanghai-Hangzhou) from Monday to Thursday.

*Automatic ticket machine* in the underground floor (only available to 2nd-generation Chinese ID card)
If u take metro to Hankou railway station, there are AVM and station entrance in the same floor, no need to go to the ground floor.





Too many people in the waiting room…Outdated interior design





My bullet train, *G310(Chongqing-Beijing)*
A train attendant(really really beautiful girl from Chongqing, Chongqing perhaps ranks No.1) helped me buy a ticket with only 2 yuan compensation fair. She also asked my why I had wasted some money to buy that random ticket. LOVE HER!





Once the train left suburban Wuhan, there were a lot of tunnels but no slowing down.





Mountains and villages





Sound proof walls, if the rail is too closed to a village

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*130km in 40 minutes*
Arrived 2 minutes earlier. Only 2 minutes in this railway station of Dawu County.











Half a minute before scheduled departure time, all people were "cleared".





Again, railway staff from Chongqing are so cute! I like their costume.





Leaving for Beijing.





Platform staff will be standing facing the train direction until the train leaves the boundary of this station.
The last people on the platform are platform staff and railway fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

With the acceleration of the national strategy of “One Road, One Belt”, the globalization of Chinese equipment is also accelerating. According to figures released by the Ministry of Commerce, China's trade with the countries along the “One Road, One Belt” accounts for 26 percent of the total in the first quarter.

Data issued by the National Development and Reform Commission shows exports of China's equipment manufacturing growing much faster than other consumer goods. In 2014 alone, exports of the equipment manufacturing industry reached 2.1 trillion yuan, accounting for 17 percent of total exports, of which locomotives took a 10 percent share and amounted to 24.8 billion yuan.

This year, China has signed cooperation agreements in the area of nuclear power stations with countries including France, Argentina and South Africa and plans to build six nuclear power stations in Pakistan as well as export more nuclear reactors to the country.

In addition, China is also speeding up the pace of globalization in other fields. It has signed 28 projects worth over 14 billion yuan with Kazakhstan. These involve steel, cement, plate glass, chemicals and more.

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0430/c98649-8886063.html

***

A Chinese company is expected to build two railway lines in Zambia, local media reported on Wednesday.

The China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) said the company would sign agreements with the Zambian government this week for the plan to build the two lines in its eastern and northern region at a total cost of 2.7 billion U.S. dollars.

The total length of the two railway lines is expected to be 760.04 kilometers.

Chinese company to build 2 railway lines in Zambia - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> With the acceleration of the national strategy of “One Road, One Belt”, the globalization of Chinese equipment is also accelerating. According to figures released by the Ministry of Commerce, China's trade with the countries along the “One Road, One Belt” accounts for 26 percent of the total in the first quarter.
> 
> Data issued by the National Development and Reform Commission shows exports of China's equipment manufacturing growing much faster than other consumer goods. In 2014 alone, exports of the equipment manufacturing industry reached 2.1 trillion yuan, accounting for 17 percent of total exports, of which locomotives took a 10 percent share and amounted to 24.8 billion yuan.
> 
> This year, China has signed cooperation agreements in the area of nuclear power stations with countries including France, Argentina and South Africa and plans to build six nuclear power stations in Pakistan as well as export more nuclear reactors to the country.
> 
> In addition, China is also speeding up the pace of globalization in other fields. It has signed 28 projects worth over 14 billion yuan with Kazakhstan. These involve steel, cement, plate glass, chemicals and more.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0430/c98649-8886063.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> A Chinese company is expected to build two railway lines in Zambia, local media reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) said the company would sign agreements with the Zambian government this week for the plan to build the two lines in its eastern and northern region at a total cost of 2.7 billion U.S. dollars.
> 
> The total length of the two railway lines is expected to be 760.04 kilometers.
> 
> Chinese company to build 2 railway lines in Zambia - People's Daily Online


Dude, the photo is Shinkansen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Dude, the photo is Shinkansen.



Edited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Part 2 Dawu County to Wuhan Railway Station*
The location of this railway station, located in Dawu County




*Dawu County*
Dawu County is a national-level poverty-stricken county
Some facts quoted from 2014 statistics and government report at the county people's congress in 2015
1, GDP, 11 billion yuan；only $2800 per capita, 40% of provincial level($7500) .
2, major industry: green energy(wind), agriculture products processing, printing and packaging, garment, tourism, etc.
3, 2015 goals: complete the new campus of Central China Normal university; 5 billion yuan investment in wind energy; more investment in high-tech farming; Wuhan-Dawu expressway; etc.

This new railway station is 10km from the county town. There are shuttle buses from all over the county and adjacent counties to the station. 
Public bus port





A mountainous county





I didn't have time to take a bus to visit the county town, only walking around the station.





Print my ticket in TVM and then have some time in the waiting room.





Five minutes before the train arrived





Too many people, most passengers from Dawu had to stand.
More seats should be reserved for these small midway stations!






*


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

I guess it's a chicken farm or pig farm.








Across the Yangtze River!





Suburban Wuchang (part of Wuhan City)





Approaching Wuhan Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

G835 arrived at Wuhan Railway Station (Xi'an-Zhengzhou-Wuhan-Changsha-Guangzhou, 2119km in 8 hours), 30 minutes from Dawu to the capital city of Hubei Province.(126km)





The summer is coming!





From the platform down to the arrival floor





Arrival floor, a transportation hub: taxi, bus, long-distance coach, Metro.





Zero distance from Metro Line 4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> G835 arrived at Wuhan Railway Station (Xi'an-Zhengzhou-Wuhan-Changsha-Guangzhou, 2119km in 8 hours), 30 minutes from Dawu to the capital city of Hubei Province.(126km)
> View attachment 218069
> 
> 
> The summer is coming!
> View attachment 218071
> 
> 
> From the platform down to the arrival floor
> View attachment 218070
> 
> 
> Arrival floor, a transportation hub: taxi, bus, long-distance coach, Metro.
> View attachment 218075
> 
> 
> Zero distance from Metro Line 4
> View attachment 218074


nice job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

A CRH train runs on a bridge on the Yellow River of the Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo railway line, central China's Henan Province, May 4, 2015. The 70-km-long railway line, which has seven stations, was put into a trial operation on Monday. (Li An)





People's Daily


----------



## TaiShang

*Rolling stock company forges ahead in Russia*

2015-05-06 08:30China Daily_Editor: Mo Hong'e_




_Visitors from Russia, Brazil and Iran at Changchun Railway Vehicles Co Ltd, a unit of CNR Corp. A consortium of two Russian companies and China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co Ltd has won the contract for engineering research, development, project planning and design documentation of the Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway. (Photo/Xinhua)_

*Chinese company, partners to work on Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway*

China's rolling stock makers are anticipating more exports of high-speed train technologies to Russia, after a consortium of a Chinese railway engineering survey and design company and two Russian firms won the bid for a high-speed rail project linking Moscow to Kazan in Russia.

The Russian Railways signed a 20 billion rouble ($390 million) agreement with the consortium of two Russian companies and China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co Ltd for engineering research, development, project planning, land survey and design documentation for the construction of the high-speed rail line, according to Russia's Tass news agency.

"The contract win will spur other Chinese firms to participate in similar projects, including those for infrastructure creation and supply of high-speed trains," said an unnamed official from CNR Corp, a Chinese trainmaker.

"The Moscow-Kazan project could be a milestone for China's high-speed train exports," the official said. After the high-speed rail project in Mexico was put on hold, Chinese trainmakers have been seeking alternative global markets for high-speed train exports.

Although CNR Corp and CSR Corp have exported rolling stock to many countries, China is yet to export high-speed trains with operating speeds in excess of 250 kilometers per hour.

The high-speed model operating on the Harbin-Dalian railway since late 2012 could adapt well to the Moscow-Kazan railway once it is built, as it operates well under ambient temperatures of up to minus 40 C at a speed of more than 300 km per hour, he said.

Yu Weiping, vice-president of CNR Corp, in February said that the China-Russia project would be a major focus for the trainmaker this year and the company has provided an initial technical roadmap and plan for local production to its partners.

CREEC, the Chengdu-based unit of China Railway Group Ltd, got a qualification certificate to conduct engineering survey and design in Russia in late March. Work under the contract will be completed by the end of 2016.

The Russian-Chinese consortium is "the most promising professional community that integrates decades of good practice and successful experience in the implementation of high-speed rail construction projects and other major Russian infrastructure projects", the Russian Railways said in a statement.

China and Russia have established a working group to promote the project, said China Railway Corp spokesman Han Jiangping.

In October, the Russian Transport Ministry, Russian Railways, the National Development and Reform Commission and China Railway Corp signed a memorandum on the development of high-speed railway communication.

The length of the Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway is expected to be around 770 kilometers and it will run through seven Russian regions with total population of more than 25 million.

The total investment in the project is estimated to be more than 1 trillion roubles, with some experts indicating that the project could also be a part of the new Silk Road.

The rail link connecting Moscow and Kazan, the capital of Tatarstan, a Russian republic, could go through Kazakhstan and be extended to China, Russia's Ambassador to China Andrey Denisov said in February, according to the Russian News Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New CRH380D on Shanghai-Nanjing Intercity HSR*
at old Nanjing Station




*



*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *New CRH380D on Shanghai-Nanjing Intercity HSR*
> at old Nanjing Station
> View attachment 218884



Now this is a fine looking piece of Made by China。

We already have a HSR that connects Shanghai、Wuhan and Chengdu with the section between Nanjing and Hefei running along the south bank of the mighty Yangtze River。Now we are about to have a new HSR that will link Shanghai、Wuhan and Chengdu with the Shanghai-Hefei section along the north shore of the Yangtze River：

昨日，中国铁路经规院梁婧、姜松英等规划编制专家来海，就北沿江铁路（上海至南通段）规划进行调研。南通铁路办主任刘建中，海门市市委副书记、市长杨曹明，副市长施渠平等接待。

据介绍，2013年9月，国务院印发了《长江经济带综合立体交通走廊规划（2014-2020年）》，其中提出，要规划建设上海至南京、合肥、武汉、重庆至成都的沿江高速铁路。去年12月，长三角各地区主要领导参加的座谈会上，沪苏浙皖三省一市就规划建设北沿江高速铁路达成了鲜明共识（委省[**]和苏中三个地级市对规划建设北沿江高速铁路高度重视，在江苏省苏中发展工作会议上，对加快建设省北沿江高速铁路作了进一步明确，泰州、南通、扬州三个苏中地级市共同行动，就相关问题向上级部门作了联合请示。

上海市城市规划设计研究院向中国铁路经规院作了《基于长三角地区一体化发展对北沿江铁路的规划研究》，就现状格局分析、功能定位研究、选线方案比较、市域空间统筹等方面进行了阐述。根据上海城规院规划，北沿江铁路（上海至南通段）过江铁路选址有三个规划方案：上海北部枢纽（宝山）-崇明城桥新城-海门；浦东外高桥-长兴岛-崇明陈桥镇-启东；浦东外高桥-长兴岛-崇明陈家镇-崇明堡镇-崇明城桥新城-海门。海门市认为，从目前周边过江通道布局、既有的规划体系、建设周期等几方面衡量，北沿江铁路（上海至南通段）过江铁路选址在海门境内比较适合。

中国铁路经规院专家实地调研了海门市城市规划展示馆、通海港区、崇海大桥桥址（规划）、铁路海门站址，并就北沿江铁路的定位、标准提出了意见。（陈亚东）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Now this is a fine looking piece of Made by China。
> 
> We already have a HSR that connects Shanghai、Wuhan and Chengdu with the section between Nanjing and Hefei running along the south bank of the mighty Yangtze River。Now we are about to have a new HSR that will link Shanghai、Wuhan and Chengdu with the Shanghai-Hefei section along the north shore of the Yangtze River：
> 
> 昨日，中国铁路经规院梁婧、姜松英等规划编制专家来海，就北沿江铁路（上海至南通段）规划进行调研。南通铁路办主任刘建中，海门市市委副书记、市长杨曹明，副市长施渠平等接待。
> 
> 据介绍，2013年9月，国务院印发了《长江经济带综合立体交通走廊规划（2014-2020年）》，其中提出，要规划建设上海至南京、合肥、武汉、重庆至成都的沿江高速铁路。去年12月，长三角各地区主要领导参加的座谈会上，沪苏浙皖三省一市就规划建设北沿江高速铁路达成了鲜明共识（委省[**]和苏中三个地级市对规划建设北沿江高速铁路高度重视，在江苏省苏中发展工作会议上，对加快建设省北沿江高速铁路作了进一步明确，泰州、南通、扬州三个苏中地级市共同行动，就相关问题向上级部门作了联合请示。
> 
> 上海市城市规划设计研究院向中国铁路经规院作了《基于长三角地区一体化发展对北沿江铁路的规划研究》，就现状格局分析、功能定位研究、选线方案比较、市域空间统筹等方面进行了阐述。根据上海城规院规划，北沿江铁路（上海至南通段）过江铁路选址有三个规划方案：上海北部枢纽（宝山）-崇明城桥新城-海门；浦东外高桥-长兴岛-崇明陈桥镇-启东；浦东外高桥-长兴岛-崇明陈家镇-崇明堡镇-崇明城桥新城-海门。海门市认为，从目前周边过江通道布局、既有的规划体系、建设周期等几方面衡量，北沿江铁路（上海至南通段）过江铁路选址在海门境内比较适合。
> 
> 中国铁路经规院专家实地调研了海门市城市规划展示馆、通海港区、崇海大桥桥址（规划）、铁路海门站址，并就北沿江铁路的定位、标准提出了意见。（陈亚东）


Yes, the current Hubei and Sichuan section of this semi-HSR is only 200-250kph and already overloaded. Wuhan-Yichang(the second biggest city of Hubei Province, where the three gorge dam is located) corridor covers approximately one third of the population of Hubei Province. (20 million people)

Now there is a fierce FIGHT between Jinzhou City and Jinmen City in Hubei for the new 350kph HSR. They know what a full high-speed railway means to the local economy and the convenience of local citizens. 60 trains per day from Wuhan to Yichang are far from enough to meet our need. When people have a choice by which 300km needs only 2 hours (80-90yuan), who will resort back to 4-hour coach( 150yuan) by expressway? Only when all HSR tickets are sold out! 

Today's Hanchuan Station on the Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu line(Hu-Han-Rong HSR)









Just arrived at Hankou Station, my first time try the Chengdu-Wuhan section of this line. (thousands of times from Wuhan to Shanghai)





We will wait a couple of years. At that time we will only spend 1-1.5 hours from Wuhan to the Three Gorge 300km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, the current Hubei and Sichuan section of this semi-HSR is only 200-250kph and already overloaded. Wuhan-Yichang(the second biggest city of Hubei Province, where the three gorge dam is located) corridor covers approximately one third of the population of Hubei Province. (20 million people)
> 
> Now there is a fierce FIGHT between Jinzhou City and Jinmen City in Hubei for the new 350kph HSR. They know what a full high-speed railway means to the local economy and the convenience of local citizens. 60 trains per day from Wuhan to Yichang are far from enough to meet our need. When people have a choice by which 300km needs only 2 hours (80-90yuan), who will resort back to 4-hour coach( 150yuan) by expressway? Only when all HSR tickets are sold out!
> 
> Today's Hanchuan Station on the Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu line(Hu-Han-Rong HSR)
> View attachment 218921
> 
> View attachment 218922
> 
> 
> Just arrived at Hankou Station, my first time try the Chengdu-Wuhan section of this line. (thousands of times from Wuhan to Shanghai)
> View attachment 218923
> 
> 
> We will wait a couple of years. At that time we will only spend 1-1.5 hours from Wuhan to the Three Gorge 300km away.




Dude, are you like a railway consultant or something?

You travel way too much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Dude, are you like a railway consultant or something?
> 
> You travel way too much!


We Chinese eat everyday so we think Chinese foods are the best in this world.
One can do something then one's product should and must be the best.That's our logic.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Dude, are you like a railway consultant or something?
> 
> You travel way too much!


Haha, for this week I travel to different cities in Hubei and Hunan province to visit my relatives, haven't seen them for a year. But every night I will come back to Wuhan.

I wish I could work for Chinese railway, really. In my next life, I will be an HSR driver!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Haha, for this week I travel to different cities in Hubei and Hunan province to visit my relatives, haven't seen them for a year. But every night I will come back to Wuhan.
> 
> I wish I could work for Chinese railway, really. In my next life, I will be an HSR driver!



You believe in next life? 
I thought Chinese are atheists.



Tractor said:


> We Chinese eat everyday so we think Chinese foods are the best in this world.
> One can do something then one's product should and must be the best.That's our logic.



What are you trying to say?


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You believe in next life?
> I thought Chinese are atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say?


I believe in Foodism, my own religion, we all have afterlife if we are real Foodist. You guys are all heretics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou Railway Station South*







Completion date：30.06.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Hangzhou Railway Station South*
> 
> View attachment 218919
> 
> 
> Completion date：30.06.2017


Another station in Hangzhou? New Hangzhou East is great, old Hangzhou should be rebuilt. When several new lines are finished during 13th 5-year plan, existing stations will be all over-loaded.

In *Wuhan*, we have three main stations and several small intercity stations but all already in full use. Another Optic Valley Intercity Station is being built and we are planning a double-layer gigantic Wuhan West, which will be in line with the project of China-France eco-city in Wuhan.

1, *New Wuhan*, opened in 2009 ( Beijing-Wuhan-Shenzhen HSR, Wuhan-Jiujiang HSR, Wuhan Intercity HSR)
2, *Hankou Station*, opened in 1903, rebuilt and enlarged in 2010 ( Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR, slow trains bound for north)
3, *Wuchang Station*, opened in 1957, rebuilt in 2007 ( Wuhan Intercity HSR, slow trains bound for south)

*Wuhan Station*
The design was inspired by the yellow crane, the symbol of Wuhan City. The distinctive roof is intended to resemble the crane's wings, and is based on a sine curve. The building consists of nine separated parts, symbolizing China's nine provinces, plus a central thoroughfare.












*Hankou Station*
similar european design compared to the historical Hankou Station in 1900s
the only remaining european style in Southern China









*Wuchang Railway Station*
unique Chu-Kingdom style (Chu Kingdom, conquered by Qin in 223BC)









@Shotgunner51 @cirr @TaiShang @Yizhi @Keel @onebyone @Beast et al
When you buy train ticket to Wuhan (welcome to transfer in Wuhan btw, which in the very centre of China and offers many choices), APP will automatically equal Wuhan to Wuhan/Hankou/Wuchang. No worries, they are all in Wuhan, well-connected by Metro Line2/4.

The most embarrassing moment was before Wuhan Station was opened in 2009

A : One ticket to Wuhan.

Staff: Train number $%# to Hankou is available.
A: I need a ticket to Wuhan!
Staff: Yes, to Hankou!

A: Well, forget about it, I'll go to the bus station.


*Wuhan HSR Network*




Beijing-Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR
Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR
Wuhan-Jiujiang HSR (upgraded old line)
Wuhan-Shiyan HSR (upgraded old line)
Wuhan-Xianning Intercity HSR
Wuhan-Daye Intercity HSR
Wuhan-Huangshi Intercity HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*'Strong tail wind' to aid export push*
May 07, 2015





(File Photo)
*State Council pledges support for sales of trains, electricity plants and otherheavy equipment*

Renewed efforts are to be made to help Chinese-made railways, electricity plants andother large-scale infrastructure equipment to go global and increase internationalcooperation over production capacity, the State Council said on Wednesday.

The government will "give a strong tail wind to send equipment and production capacityoverseas", said a statement issued after the weekly executive meeting presided over byPremier Li Keqiang.

The move was described as "pushing for upgrading of development by expanding opening-up".

The meeting decided to focus on fields where China has an advantage, including therailway, electricity and telecom sectors, building materials and construction machinery.The initiative is intended to meet the needs of a number of regions, especially the nationsalong the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road. Companieswere urged to use cooperation over investment, construction and technology to driveexports and build up the image of Chinese equipment.

Officials at the meeting said related services such as upgrades and maintenance should besupplied to overseas customers along with equipment. The government will explore waysto use foreign exchange reserves, improve export credit insurance and build up a trans-border renminbi payment system to facilitate equipment exports.

Enterprises and financing institutions were encouraged to issue stocks and bonds to raisemoney at home and abroad.

The statement said the officials agreed that promoting exports and cooperation overproduction capacity will help Chinese companies to grow stronger and achieve a target of"quality imports and quality exports".

Li has promoted Chinese equipment and cooperation over production capacity since takingoffice in 2013, and a series of major deals involving sectors such as high-speed trains havebeen signed.

The premier first used the term "quality imports and quality exports" on April 3.

Chen Fengying, director of the World Economy Institute at the China Institutes ofContemporary International Relations, said the policies reflect a strategic change in thecountry's approach to foreign trade.

"We have entered another phase. The international market can no longer provide enoughorders for our low-end products, while domestic labor cost keeps rising," Chen said.

According to Customs figures, China's exports fell by 6 percent in the first quarter.

However, exports of some high-end products rose significantly. Transportation and mobilephone exports surged by more than 20 percent.

Ding Jianchen, a professor at the School of Banking and Finance at the University ofInternational Business and Economics, said the new international focus will help to alleviatedownward pressure on the economy and generate increased revenues.

The executive meeting also decided to further streamline administration and delegatepower to lower levels, and it approved plans for a pilot program that will give tax benefitsto people buying commercial health insurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Summer is coming!*
Attendants on Chinese bullet trains are called 动姐(CRH sisters).
Now, they have already thrown away winter uniforms and put on their summer edition!
A special collection from my photos around Wuhan, enjoy!
@powastick @Nihonjin1051 @Gufi @Rajaraja Chola @ahojunk et al

Winter uniform





*NOW*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's most beautiful HSR to cut travel time bet. Xiamen & Wuyishan*
Updated: 02 May 2015





The Hefei-Fuzhou (Hefu) High-speed Railway is scheduled to be put into operation before July 1st this year. It is billed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China as many scenic spots are scattered along the 800-kilometer railway.

The high-speed railway, with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is expected to cut the travel time between Xiamen and Wuyishan to about 4 hours.




Wuyishan

It is expected to take about 4 hours to Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province and about 4 hours and 30 minutes to Mount Huang in Anhui Province after the Hefu High-speed Railway is put into operation.





Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province





Mount Huang in Anhui Province

According to reports, a total of 49 pairs of high-speed trains will be added on the Hefu High-speed Railway. Of which, three of them will link Xiamen North Railway Station and Beijing South Railway Station with the G322/3, G324/5 and G326/1 trains.

A high-speed railway route between Xiamen and Beijing was launched last July, which shortened travel time between the two cities by 15 hours, and the travel time is expected to be reduced by 2 hours to about 10 hours 39 minutes and 11 hours 17 minutes, depending on the route.

The current Xiamen-Beijing high-speed railway route G166 will be suspended after the launch of the Hefu High-speed Railway, and the ticket price for a second-class seat on the new high-speed railway is estimated at about 860 yuan.

A route linking Xiamen and Qingdao will also be opened for the first time, with a travel time of 12.5 hours and a designated 960 passengers and staff.

The Hefu High-speed Railway is the 4th double-line electric railway with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour in China. With a total length of 800 kilometers, the Hefu High-speed Railway will start from the South Hefei Station and make stops at the Changlinhe Station, the Chaohu Station, the Wuwei Station, the North Tongling Station, the Nanling Station, the Jingxian Station, the Shengde Station, the North Jixi Station, the North Huangshan Station, the Maoyuan Station, the Dexing Station, the Shangrao Station, the Wufushan Station, the North Wuyishan Staion (Wuyishan City), the East Wuyishan Station (Jianyang City), the West Jian’ou Station, the North Nanping Station (Yanping District), the North Gutian Station, the East Yuqing Station, and finally arrive at the Fuzhou Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's most beautiful HSR to cut travel time bet. Xiamen & Wuyishan*
> Updated: 02 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hefei-Fuzhou (Hefu) High-speed Railway is scheduled to be put into operation before July 1st this year. It is billed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China as many scenic spots are scattered along the 800-kilometer railway.
> 
> The high-speed railway, with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is expected to cut the travel time between Xiamen and Wuyishan to about 4 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuyishan
> 
> It is expected to take about 4 hours to Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province and about 4 hours and 30 minutes to Mount Huang in Anhui Province after the Hefu High-speed Railway is put into operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Huang in Anhui Province
> 
> According to reports, a total of 49 pairs of high-speed trains will be added on the Hefu High-speed Railway. Of which, three of them will link Xiamen North Railway Station and Beijing South Railway Station with the G322/3, G324/5 and G326/1 trains.
> 
> A high-speed railway route between Xiamen and Beijing was launched last July, which shortened travel time between the two cities by 15 hours, and the travel time is expected to be reduced by 2 hours to about 10 hours 39 minutes and 11 hours 17 minutes, depending on the route.
> 
> The current Xiamen-Beijing high-speed railway route G166 will be suspended after the launch of the Hefu High-speed Railway, and the ticket price for a second-class seat on the new high-speed railway is estimated at about 860 yuan.
> 
> A route linking Xiamen and Qingdao will also be opened for the first time, with a travel time of 12.5 hours and a designated 960 passengers and staff.
> 
> The Hefu High-speed Railway is the 4th double-line electric railway with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour in China. With a total length of 800 kilometers, the Hefu High-speed Railway will start from the South Hefei Station and make stops at the Changlinhe Station, the Chaohu Station, the Wuwei Station, the North Tongling Station, the Nanling Station, the Jingxian Station, the Shengde Station, the North Jixi Station, the North Huangshan Station, the Maoyuan Station, the Dexing Station, the Shangrao Station, the Wufushan Station, the North Wuyishan Staion (Wuyishan City), the East Wuyishan Station (Jianyang City), the West Jian’ou Station, the North Nanping Station (Yanping District), the North Gutian Station, the East Yuqing Station, and finally arrive at the Fuzhou Station.


When it is open, I'll take a circle HSR ride in one day: Wuhan-Hefei-Shangrao-Nanchang-Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China railway giant rolls out e-commerce service*
May 13, 2015

China Railway launched its e-commerce website, 95306.cn, Wednesday.

The website offers services including freight logistics and bulk commodity trade. It aims to establish itself as a platform for business information exchange and product exposure.

Users can track orders, as well as trade and send 13 bulk commodities including coal and steel. The website will also help promote smaller products with online marketing and customer service support.

The website is the direct result of the government's "Internet Plus" plan to upgrade traditional services.

Another China Railway website, 12306.cn, passenger train information and ticket services, and will be linked to 95306.cn for user convenience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China railway giant rolls out e-commerce service*
> May 13, 2015
> 
> China Railway launched its e-commerce website, 95306.cn, Wednesday.
> 
> The website offers services including freight logistics and bulk commodity trade. It aims to establish itself as a platform for business information exchange and product exposure.
> 
> Users can track orders, as well as trade and send 13 bulk commodities including coal and steel. The website will also help promote smaller products with online marketing and customer service support.
> 
> The website is the direct result of the government's "Internet Plus" plan to upgrade traditional services.
> 
> Another China Railway website, 12306.cn, passenger train information and ticket services, and will be linked to 95306.cn for user convenience.


12306.cn is super convenient for us, now we can buy tickets 30 minutes before departure time and pay the bill with Alipay. At last, print the ticket with TVM or no need to print it, just use 2nd-generation ID card to check in and check out.
Now I am in Enshi Railway Station, heading towards Chongqing.



















Leaving Enshi on time.
Full version of Wuhan-Enshi CRH trip tonight!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 12306.cn is super convenient for us, now we can buy tickets 30 minutes before departure time and pay the bill with Alipay. At last, print the ticket with TVM or no need to print it, just use 2nd-generation ID card to check in and check out.
> Now I am in Enshi Railway Station, heading towards Chongqing.
> View attachment 221115
> 
> 
> View attachment 221116
> 
> 
> View attachment 221114
> 
> 
> View attachment 221117
> 
> Leaving Enshi on time.
> Full version of Wuhan-Enshi CRH trip tonight!



Great development 

And have a nice time travelling at the moment 

A quick question here:

What is the postponement and cancellation policy? Any time limit to postpone or cancel a ticket as well as the policy for refund?

As far as I can tell, the more flexible the system is made, the better the customer experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Great development
> 
> And have a nice time travelling at the moment
> 
> A quick question here:
> 
> What is the postponement and cancellation policy? Any time limit to postpone or cancel a ticket as well as the policy for refund?
> 
> As far as I can tell, the more flexible the system is made, the better the customer experience.


One can change a ticket 30 minutes before departure(with app). If u miss your train, you can also change to another train(only at the station ticket office). Changing ticket requires no extra fee, and u can also change from one class to another. 

If u cancel your ticket within 24hours, you will lose 25%(or 20% I can't remember) of ticket fare. With app, one can buy, change or cancel any ticket 30 minutes ahead of departure time. 

That 30 minutes is much better than previous two hours. If u buy a train which will leave within two hours, you have to pay the bill in ten minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> One can change a ticket 30 minutes before departure(with app). If u miss your train, you can also change to another train(only at the station ticket office). Changing ticket requires no extra fee, and u can also change from one class to another.
> 
> If u cancel your ticket within 24hours, you will lose 25%(or 20% I can't remember) of ticket fare. With app, one can buy, change or cancel any ticket 30 minutes ahead of departure time.
> 
> That 30 minutes is much better than previous two hours. If u buy a train which will leave within two hours, you have to pay the bill in ten minutes.



Nice policy. How often do you travel by HSR Andrew ?


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> One can change a ticket 30 minutes before departure(with app). If u miss your train, you can also change to another train(only at the station ticket office). Changing ticket requires no extra fee, and u can also change from one class to another.
> 
> If u cancel your ticket within 24hours, you will lose 25%(or 20% I can't remember) of ticket fare. With app, one can buy, change or cancel any ticket 30 minutes ahead of departure time.
> 
> That 30 minutes is much better than previous two hours. If u buy a train which will leave within two hours, you have to pay the bill in ten minutes.



Excellent. Thank you. 

As a side note, it might be prudent to ignore the troll above. You know how the level goes down when one engages that particular being.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> Nice policy. How often do you travel by HSR Andrew ?





BoQ77 said:


> Nice policy. How often do you travel by HSR Andrew ?


Quite often. 
Since Wuhan is in the very centre of China. It's much more convenient to travel from Wuhan to Beijing/Shanghai/Guangzhou/Shenzhen/Chongqing by HSR than by air, no more than five hours and much cheaper.

And Wuhan city agglomeration(30 million people) has a sophisticated and growing Intercity HSR network, so I quite often visit my relatives in the country around Wuhan or spend my weekends in a nearby resort. To take HSR is very easy in Wuhan, all three railway stations are linked by Metro and the nearest Hankou Station(in most cases I use this one) is only ten minutes from my home. 

The growth rate of passenger volume of airplane is less than 10% annually in Wuhan, perhaps the slowest growing speed in all major cities in China. But HSR here, is at 30-40%.

Arrive in Chongqing, first time here!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Excellent. Thank you.
> 
> As a side note, it might be prudent to ignore the troll above. You know how the level goes down when one engages that particular being.


Haha, no worries. My heart is hard enough. 

I'm on the way to Chongqing Metro in Chongqing North Station. U know how exciting Chongqing Metro is!

Btw, if u don't have a 2nd-generation ID card, u cannot print or buy tickets in TVM. But u can use App or website to buy, change or cancel tickets, then print it in the ticket office of railway station or at a ticket agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

China-made Train to Serve Olympic Games in Brazil

Greater economic and trade cooperation between China and ‪#‎Brazil‬ is expected to factor heavily into Chinese Premier Li Keqiang upcoming visit.

China CNR Corporation Limited, one of China's biggest train makers, already has seen successful ventures in the Latin American country.

The company is now busy manufacturing subway trains for the upcoming 2016 The Olympic Games in Brazil. This will be the first time for Chinese rail transit vehicles to serve the Olympic Games outside China.

Currently 64 trains made by China's CNR are operating in Rio de Janeiro, transporting some 680 thousand people per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Too early for talks on railway route, protesters told*
Protesters who took to the streets on Saturday to lobby for the planned Dazhou-Chongqing intercity railway to pass through their county have been told it is too early to discuss the route.

The line is designed to link Dazhou in Sichuan province with neighboring Chongqing. According to a notice on the website of the Sichuan Development and Reform Commissionon Monday, the line is "still being planned and has not been approved by the provincial and central governments".

Only after it is approved by the State can the railway route be discussed, said the notice, and then Sichuan will seek suggestions from the public on places the railway should pass through.

*The notice was issued in response to the protest in Linshui, a county in Guang'an, on Saturday, when thousands of people took to the streets to voice their views to the Guang'an city government over the rail route. More than 30 policemen and staff membersfrom local government departments, as well as 38 onlookers were injured.*

There are two options for the line. One passes through Quxian and Guang'an, the other through Dazhou and Linshui. The Guang'an government supports the first option, but residents in Linshui want the railway to boost economic development in their mountainous county.

*The protest was one of several battles waged over railway routes in recent years, said Wang Hong, an information officer in Guang'an.*

Dengzhou and Xinye are neighboring counties in Henan province. When the province planned the route of the Zhengzhou-Wanzhou High-Speed Railway last year, people inXinye started a high-speed railway protection movement. Members drove to differentparts of the county, using loudspeakers to chant slogans in support of their chosen station in the county.

Residents in Dengzhou who worked outside their home county put up banners at railway stations in major cities appealing for a station to be built in their town.

Finally, authorities in Henan compromised and set up a station between the two counties.

In March, about 100,000 residents of Shaoyang, a less-developed city in Hunan province, chanted, "The mayor has to step down if the Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Railway does not have a station in Shaoyang," according to xinhuanet.com.

After both Shaoyang and its competitor Loudi, also a less-developed city in Hunan, lobbied fiercely, authorities agreed to set up a station in both cities.

"The reason why people take to the streets and their local governments lobby to win support of governments at higher levels is that they saw thriving cities and counties with only waterways go into decline as they lacked modern transportation facilities such as the railway," said Wang Zhaomin.

He is the executive deputy mayor of Xiangyang in Hubei province and his city managed towin a station on the Zhengzhou-Chongqing Railway last year, beating its neighbor andcompetitor Shiyang.

Cao Jun, an official with the Chengdu Railway Administration in Sichuan, said authoritieshad to consider people's suggestions and the cost of construction when planning railway routes.





*
"Now we only have an expressway," said one Linshui resident quoted by the Wall Street Journal. "We desperately need a railway to boost our economy."*











pls read The modern railway protection movement of China
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Finally, that one was closed.
Let's move here @Rasengan 


Rasengan said:


> I took the HRS once in China, from Beijing to Shanghai


Frankly speaking, scenery along this line is boring...
Next time call me and join the Wuhan-Chongiqng-Chengdu HSR tour.
U will see



















Rasengan said:


> How long did the journey to Shanghai to Xinjiang take? Haha, I can imagine my friends complaining to me that the journey is too long. Next time I will force them to experience the hard seats and admire natural beauty on the way


4000km in 38 hours.....Hard seat was really a torture...
At last I decided to jump off at an intermediate station in Gansu Province thus having a chance climbing a glacier.



Rasengan said:


> Kunming is a third tier city and I am sure eventually it will be linked to the HSR network, because this will be the future transport mode for Chinese citizen.


Yes, eastern sections of Shanghai-Kunming HSR(Shanghai-Changsha) is already in operation. This year, Changsha-Guiyang section will be opened, next year the final Guiyang-Kunming section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> Frankly speaking, scenery along this line is boring...



The scenery was actually okay in my opinion, however I was more fascinated with the HSR route to Shanghai and the speed it generated was phenomenal and the service provided by the stewards was exceptional. The problem with domestic flights in my opinion is that there is always a delay in China, however the HSR generally most of the time is on schedule. This is important for business purposes and also to respond to emergency scenario's in reaching your hometown from work at an affordable price. Have you ever taken the Shanghai Maglev Train, because it takes roughly 7 minutes for it to tour around Shanghai and is super fast. 




> Next time call me and join the Wuhan-Chongiqng-Chengdu HSR tour.
> U will see




Those pictures are simply stunning and I love the greenery background, which complements the city to enhance its features. The scenery in those pictures reminds me of my ancestral village and the big green mountains that surround it, henceforth we are called Pothohari (Mountainous people). In'sha'allah (God Willing) I will be honored to join you, to experience the full tour of Wuhan-Chongqing-Chengdu HSR. Does the train stop in between cities along the way?



> 4000km in 38 hours.....Hard seat was really a torture...



The scenery must have been amazing along the route, because Xinjiang is considered the wild west of China and is very exotic. I have a high tolerance of being a patient individual, however may be in this particular occasion I would need to purchase a whole cartoon of Zhongnanhai cigarettes Furthermore, such a long journey stops your blood from circulating around the body properly, if you continue to stay in one position. What do you think of Uighur cuisine, its very different to traditional Han cuisine?



> At last I decided to jump off at an intermediate station in Gansu Province thus having a chance climbing a glacier.



I have a good friend from Shanghai and his girlfriend comes from Gansu Province. How long did the process take to climb a glacier and do you need permission from the local government?



> Yes, eastern sections of Shanghai-Kunming HSR(Shanghai-Changsha) is already in operation. This year, Changsha-Guiyang section will be opened, next year the final Guiyang-Kunming section.



The allocation of funding is it provided by the Central Government or is shared and calculated between the local Provinces. The scale of infrastructure projects at an accelerated rate in China is staggering and I think this is the real difference between the growth rate of China and India. China followed Rostow's economic development laws precisely to the letter, while India tried to skip a stage and now must find investment to solve its infrastructure crisis in the next decade. In Changsha are they still considering making the tallest building in the world in 90 days, using a pre-fabricated structural frame or has this project been scraped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> Have you ever taken the Shanghai Maglev Train, because it takes roughly 7 minutes for it to tour around Shanghai and is super fast.


Of course, in 2006 and 2008. After that, I was in Shanghai for 7 years and never used that, since there is metro line 2 connecting Pudong Airport to the downtown. It's a remnant project of the fierce competition between pro-maglev vs pro-HSR. Who know what will happen if pro-maglev wins(former PM Zhu Rongji)?



Rasengan said:


> to experience the full tour of Wuhan-Chongqing-Chengdu HSR. Does the train stop in between cities along the way?


Selective. There are 25 services from Wuhan to Chongqing daily. 6-7 hours, 8-11 midway stops, approximately 16-18 passenger stations in total.



Rasengan said:


> a whole cartoon of Zhongnanhai cigarettes


Hard package or soft package?
(this will be asked by cigarette salesmen)



Rasengan said:


> What do you think of Uighur cuisine, its very different to traditional Han cuisine?


Not just Uighur, I love all muslin food. Hui muslin Lanzhou noodle restaurant is almost in every community and on every street in China. There are at least 5 Lanzhou noodle restaurants within 1 km from my apartment, very reasonable price(beaf noodle 7-8yuan, beef with green pepper rice 9-10yuan) 



Rasengan said:


> I have a good friend from Shanghai and his girlfriend comes from Gansu Province. How long did the process take to climb a glacier and do you need permission from the local government?


That glacier is called July First Glacier, two hour from Jiayuguan(westernmost end of Great Wall)
Actually I didn't climb on the glacier, but a lot of people do, only the entrance fee is required.
Pls read my travelogue, u will know why I didn't have the energy to further climb up.
My Adventures Across China | Page 13



Rasengan said:


> The allocation of funding is it provided by the Central Government or is shared and calculated between the local Provinces.


It depends. Trunk routes are mostly funded by central government. But if one provinces wants their planned route to be built faster, it's better to fund themselves with adjacent provinces, then every province will have a certain share in a joint company in charge of the line.



Rasengan said:


> In Changsha are they still considering making the tallest building in the world in 90 days, using a pre-fabricated structural frame or has this project been scraped.


I don't know. In our regional forum of Hubei Province, this project is laughed at. Netizens in China smash each other by looking down upon other's projects and development....A lot of such pro-devloipment demonstrations for infrastructure firstly come from internet, and then bloody real one happens.... Not just combat between provinces, but between cities, counties, towns, districts...Opportunities are limited, now in my province two brother cities are like enemies, fighting for the second Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR. In my city Wuhan, two districts were fighting for IKEA shopping centre. In my district, some communities are fighting for CBD's metro stations....


----------



## Rasengan

> Of course, in 2006 and 2008. After that, I was in Shanghai for 7 years and never used that, since there is metro line 2 connecting Pudong Airport to the downtown. It's a remnant project of the fierce competition between pro-maglev vs pro-HSR. Who know what will happen if pro-maglev wins(former PM Zhu Rongji)?



Shanghai is a magnificent city and even during the 1920s, it was regarded by my western pundits as the jewel of Asia because it was full of glamour. The transformation of Pudong district can be summarized by the following two pictures and this gradual development took just 20 years My best friend from Shanghai articulated a famous quote from his city, to describe how fast things move "If you turn your head behind and look, then you will be left behind by others"
The Maglev train is a sophisticated piece of technology, which was predominately initiated by the local Shanghai government to project a milestone of economic growth, instead of pragmatism based on cost, revenue and profit. The amazing aspect of Shanghai, is that normally projects and polices are normally tested in the city first and if the pilot project is successful, then the Central Government actually implements it across the whole of China. What do you think of the Bund? In my opinion drinking a nice glass of soft drink and gazing at the illustrious buildings full of light at night across the harbor is a sight to behold. 












> Selective. There are 25 services from Wuhan to Chongqing daily. 6-7 hours, 8-11 midway stops, approximately 16-18 passenger stations in total.



Fantastic selection of services for the general public, who would benefit greatly in the long term. I wish Pakistan had something similar from Lahore to Karachi Do they serve any refreshments along the journey? 



> Hard package or soft package?
> (this will be asked by cigarette salesmen)



Hard package is much better than soft package. I have smoked all types of cigarettes from China and I find them 100 times better than its western counter parts. This is because Chinese cigarettes are not full of chemicals and this can be demonstrated when no noise is created when you put it close to your ears, when the cigarette is burning away. The same process fails to occur in western cigarettes like Marlborough Red, Benson Hedges. 



> Not just Uighur, I love all muslin food. Hui muslin Lanzhou noodle restaurant is almost in every community and on every street in China. There are at least 5 Lanzhou noodle restaurants within 1 km from my apartment, very reasonable price(beaf noodle 7-8yuan, beef with green pepper rice 9-10yuan)



Have you ever tried Pakistani cuisine? Uighur barbecue is very similar to Afghan barbecue, as both cuisines take there influence from Central Asia. Lanzhou noodle is called stretchy noodle? Because I had something similar is Beijing, where the whole street was full of Hui restaurants. From your own prospective is it true that in the north of China people prefer noodles, while in the south of China people prefer rice? Personally I am a big fan of fried Ho Fun noodles with thin slices of beef. 



> That glacier is called July First Glacier, two hour from Jiayuguan(westernmost end of Great Wall)
> Actually I didn't climb on the glacier, but a lot of people do, only the entrance fee is required.
> Pls read my travelogue, u will know why I didn't have the energy to further climb up.
> My Adventures Across China | Page 13



What a unique name the glacier is designated with. I guess it makes perfect sense when the Sino-Soviet expedition force was able to locate it on July the First A 30 hour train ride on a hard seat, would have the best on men too exhausted both mentally and physically to climb a full Glacier. By the way, I love the Panda face it honors the city of Chengdu which is known as Panda city 



> I don't know. In our regional forum of Hubei Province, this project is laughed at.



I have a friend from Nanjing and he said the same thing and was laughing his *** off, when I mentioned this project because it unrealistic and economically unfeasible to construct 



> etizens in China smash each other by looking down upon other's projects and development....A lot of such pro-devloipment demonstrations for infrastructure firstly come from internet, and then bloody real one happens..



Healthy competition among the different provinces is good to hear, because it initiates further growth with innovative bespoke solutions to infrastructure projects and raising the bar to improve the management and operational procedures of a city. However this should never translate to animosity, because all provinces are apart of China. I had a female friend from Beijing who use to hate Shanghai, because she thought they were too full of themselves with economic development. My Shanghai friend on the other hand looked down on Beijing, because he thought Shanghai people were better educated and more civilized Both of them were stupid and I had to give them a lecture on not stereotyping individuals from certain cities. Economic development is always important, however infrastructure projects should never be rushed since the planning process for the long term is imperative. 



> Opportunities are limited, now in my province two brother cities are like enemies, fighting for the second Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR. In my city Wuhan, two districts were fighting for IKEA shopping centre. In my district, some communities are fighting for CBD's metro station



They should set up a football tournament and the winner should take the prize This outcome occurs in all countries due to economic interests. The two districts in Wuhan are fighting, because house prices will rise significantly for those who are within the vicinity of the Mall.


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> What do you think of the Bund? In my opinion drinking a nice glass of soft drink and gazing at the illustrious buildings full of light at night across the harbor is a sight to behold.


I have been to the Bund at least 50 times. Every time I have some unhappy stuff I will go there for a walk. My route is different, start from a metro station north to the Suzhou River and then walk through the Origin of Band on the south bank of Suzhou River, before meeting the huge crowed at the crossing of Nanjing East Road I will leave the Bund.



Rasengan said:


> Fantastic selection of services for the general public, who would benefit greatly in the long term. I wish Pakistan had something similar from Lahore to Karachi Do they serve any refreshments along the journey?


You can buy fruits, snack and boxed meal, free refreshments are only served in business class/vip class.





There is seldom non-stop services, a railway is not only designed for the terminal stations. For Shanghai-Beijing HSR which you experienced before(46 trains daily), 2 trains stops only at Nanjing, 3 trains stops only at Nanjing and Jinan, the rest 41 trains at 6-10 midway stations. However, more midway stops means more time, train G4 needs 4h48min(1 midway station), train G412 needs 5h56min(10 stops).



Rasengan said:


> Hard package is much better than soft package.


First time heard that. I never smoke, but isn't it that soft one is pricer than hard one?



Rasengan said:


> Have you ever tried Pakistani cuisine?


I don't think there is authentic Pakistani restaurant in Wuhan. Many differences from Xinjiang muslin cuisine?







Rasengan said:


> Lanzhou noodle is called stretchy noodle? Because I had something similar is Beijing, where the whole street was full of Hui restaurants. From your own prospective is it true that in the north of China people prefer noodles, while in the south of China people prefer rice? Personally I am a big fan of fried Ho Fun noodles with thin slices of beef.


Yes, sketchy noodle, or La-mian(in Japanese Lamen).
Generally true. Although in Southern China you can also find noodle, but quite different. Noodle from the North, just similar to stretchy noodle, is "pure" noodle. In the South, noodle is mostly yellow alkaline noodle, further processed from white "natural" noodle.

Ho Fun(He Fen in mandarin) and other Fen(rice noodle) in Chinese has nothing to do with noodle, it is made from rice. Fried He Fen with beef is famous in Canton. In my city, the most famous breakfast is hot dry noodle, one of the four most famous noodles in China, only 4yuan. And we also have beef rice noodle, spicy!







Rasengan said:


> What a unique name the glacier is designated with. I guess it makes perfect sense when the Sino-Soviet expedition force was able to locate it on July the First


Yes, it was firstly found on July 1st in 1950s. Next time you can travel there by HSR, all the way from Lanzhou to Xinjiang.



Rasengan said:


> By the way, I love the Panda face it honors the city of Chengdu which is known as Panda city










Rasengan said:


> I have a friend from Nanjing and he said the same thing and was laughing his *** off, when I mentioned this project because it unrealistic and economically unfeasible to construct


When netizens from Changsha show off their plan, I will show pictures captured in my neighbourhood. I will say to them, don't behave like Supa Powans, get thing done!










Rasengan said:


> Healthy competition among the different provinces is good to hear, because it initiates further growth with innovative bespoke solutions to infrastructure projects and raising the bar to improve the management and operational procedures of a city.


Sometimes u got to use dirty tricks, 16000km HSR so far seems a big number, but divided into all the provinces, quite limited sources. And now it's critical time for the 13th 5-year plan, netizens are helping their weak local governments using dirty tricks, or projects will be stolen by powerful cities.



Rasengan said:


> The two districts in Wuhan are fighting, because house prices will rise significantly for those who are within the vicinity of the Mall.


Higher prices, several thousand jobs, metro connection...
It was inaugurated on 30 April this year, never in my life have I saw a bigger shopping centre. It makes local shopping centres nervous. I don't know history will come again or not like in supermarkets, foreign supermarkets come, local become weak, then local brands learn and become better, at last Carrefour quits Wuhan. Anyway, Wuhanese welcome any foreign investments, one third of French investments to China is allocated in Wuhan. Competition makes the society better, either domestic or foreign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> I have been to the Bund at least 50 times. Every time I have some unhappy stuff I will go there for a walk. My route is different, start from a metro station north to the Suzhou River and then walk through the Origin of Band on the south bank of Suzhou River, before meeting the huge crowed at the crossing of Nanjing East Road I will leave the Bund.



The Bund has an excellent route for jogging in the morning, because it stretches over an area of one mile along the Huangpu River and the maintenance of old historical buildings is truly breathtaking, signifying the importance of Shanghai even in the 1920s. I was deeply impressed with the width of the roads in Shanghai and the management of traffic is vastly superior to Beijing due to the planning and operational procedures of the city. I wonder how Shanghai Disneyland will look when it opens next year in Pudong, will be a great asset and tourists attraction for the city in the future. The next decade will be imperative for Shanghai, because it has the opportunity to compete with other financial centers around the globe and eventually it will merge with the Hong Stock Exchange to achieve this goal.



> You can buy fruits, snack and boxed meal, free refreshments are only served in business class/vip class.



I love the added features of providing a service which caters in delivering box meals, snacks and fruits when traveling on a long journey on a train. The most compelling aspect of that picture is the women stewardess helping a customer in a safe secure environment. There are many countries in Asia, where such form of liberation does not clearly exists as sexual harassment becomes the general norm. 



> First time heard that. I never smoke, but isn't it that soft one is pricer than hard one?



In my opinion I prefer the hard packet, because then my cigarettes don't tend to get squashed when I put them in my pocket. In China for some reason the soft packets are slightly pricer. In Chengdu nothings beats smoking Panda, because it was Deng Xiaoping favorite brand and its fairly strong. However, when I do have the opportunity to smoke Chinese cigarettes its normally Chunghwa on a average day.



> I don't think there is authentic Pakistani restaurant in Wuhan. Many differences from Xinjiang muslin cuisine?



Pakistan is very similar to China, in the sense that each region has its own distinct flavor. For example Punjabi food is renowned across the world in containing dishes which are very rich in flavor and extremely spicy. This was one of the main reasons why I can easily handle Sichuanese cuisines, where as my Cantonese Hong Kong friend was crying like a baby and running to the bath room I still remember, like it was yesterday how he became disorientated with one cup of Maotai The Northern areas of Pakistan, has some dishes very similar to Uighur Muslims, especially that barbecue stick, however there spice is normally mild and they don't consider chicken as meat, because a man should eat lamb You would definitely love Pakistani cuisine. The first picture is a dish called Nihari and this takes more than 14 hours to cook. Second dish is called Sajji from the Province of Baluchistan and the meat is so awesome because its tended and soft due to a long period of cooking over a open fire. Third dish is called Lamb Karahi and is very spicy.



















> Yes, sketchy noodle, or La-mian(in Japanese Lamen).
> Generally true. Although in Southern China you can also find noodle, but quite different. Noodle from the North, just similar to stretchy noodle, is "pure" noodle. In the South, noodle is mostly yellow alkaline noodle, further processed from white "natural" noodle.
> 
> Ho Fun(He Fen in mandarin) and other Fen(rice noodle) in Chinese has nothing to do with noodle, it is made from rice. Fried He Fen with beef is famous in Canton. In my city, the most famous breakfast is hot dry noodle, one of the four most famous noodles in China, only 4yuan. And we also have beef rice noodle, spicy!



Thank you, brother Jin in teaching me something new about China. I love fried Ho Fun with thin strips of beef, such a great combination, although normally I find Cantonese food to bland for my taste even though its good to eat it once a while. I love Chinese food in general because its full of diversity and flavour. For example my friend ordered a dish called bird nest soup and he urged me to try it before asking him to verify what the actual dish was. Surprising it was delicious and I had a shock on what it actually was I love the idea of eating a simple breakfast, full of flavour which only cost 4 yuan.



> When netizens from Changsha show off their plan, I will show pictures captured in my neighbourhood. I will say to them, don't behave like Supa Powans, get thing done!



Haha, I love your analogy However we should be careful with the quote Supa Powans, because otherwise members from a certain country would simple whine on the idea that Chinese are stealing and copying there prestigious country logo Only they have the intellectual property rights of claiming to be Supa Powans 



> Sometimes u got to use dirty tricks, 16000km HSR so far seems a big number, but divided into all the provinces, quite limited sources. And now it's critical time for the 13th 5-year plan, netizens are helping their weak local governments using dirty tricks, or projects will be stolen by powerful cities.



From an outsiders prospective 16000 km of HSR is a colossal achievement and seems like a big number. However China is larger than Europe and its population is three times the size, therefore its critical to expand this project further. Smaller cities should have there fair share of opportunities in gaining access to these routes, because there would be an equal proportion of development across the sector and local grievances would be answered. Since Xi Jingping has come to power, corruption has been an important domestic policy because structural changes must transpire in China for it to proceed forward.



> t was inaugurated on 30 April this year, never in my life have I saw a bigger shopping centre. It makes local shopping centres nervous. I don't know history will come again or not like in supermarkets, foreign supermarkets come, local become weak, then local brands learn and become better, at last Carrefour quits Wuhan. Anyway, Wuhanese welcome any foreign investments, one third of French investments to China is allocated in Wuhan. Competition makes the society better, either domestic or foreign.



The same outcome can be applied in European countries. In the United Kingdom decades ago local businesses were flourishing, however supermarkets destroyed there business due to economies of scale and offering a better selection of products. At the moment foreign supermarkets lack any comprehensive knowledge of the Chinese market, henceforth they have not penetrated enough market share. However this will change in the future, because all companies eventually evolve to the criteria of the consumers of that particular country. This is a big opportunity for e-commerce business ventures in China, because its taking off in Supa Powans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Andrew Jin's trip: 
Wuhan - Enshi Autonomous Prefecture - Chongqing Municipality*
I have long anticipated to travel in *Enshi Tujia and Miao **Autonomous** Prefecture*. The transportation from the provincial capital city of Wuhan to the remotest corner of Hubei Province was too much pain. Too much pain, deadly accidents everyday on the zigzag national highway, unbearable time( a whole day, less than 50kph), and overpriced coach. That was before Shanghai-Wuhan-Chongqing national expressway(G50) in operation in 2010. But still, 8 hours by bus on the brand new expressway oppressed people's desire to travel there, the last unexplored region in Hubei Province.

How does better transportation make a difference in boosting local economy and improving living standards? This can be best explained by this epic project of Shanghai-Wuhan-Enshi-Chongqing-Chengdu semi-HSR railway, a railway completed in 2010, which is thought to be much more complicated than Qinghai-Tibet railway (Enshi section). I would take part in a seminar in Chongqing and this was the best chance for me. I bought a ticket a couple of days prior to the days of seminar and headed west.




*
Part one, from Wuhan to Enshi*
There are 29 services from Wuhan to Enshi. For a railway fan, I know how to choose. Some trains use CRH1 in which seats cannot be adjusted, some use CRH2, it's OK but not excellent. And I choose train D5997, which uses *CRH380A*, the best type mostly operating in full-300kph HSR like Shanghai-Beijing or Wuhan-Beijing-Guangzhou lines. I don't know why this semi-HSR(200kph, 160kph in Enshi) has the privilege.

Train D5997 starts from Wuhan Railway Station but will stop in Hankou Station, only 3 metro intervals from my home in Hankou which is at the northern bank of Yangtze River of Wuhan.

*Hankou Railway Station*, enlarged several times from the original european style of 1900s.





Hankou Railway Station's *metro station (Line 2)
Cranes* are the symbol of Wuhan, as in Yellow Crane Tower.
The design of new Wuhan Railway Station was from cranes.





When u tag off at the metro station, u don't have to go to the ground floor. There are TVMs and railway entrance in the underground floor, less than 50 metre from the metro station.





*
Waiting room *on a typical Tuesday. A new Wuhan West Station is under discussion for 13th 5-year plan because existing three major railway stations are already in full use, to meet the demands of new HSR lines such as Wuhan-Xi'an HSR and the second Wuhan-Shanghai HSR.





Every train has a separate checking entrance and waiting space. Passengers are only required to check in *15 minutes before departure* if the train starts from Hankou. For trains stops at Hankou, only several minutes before departure. *The check-in will be closed 3 minutes before the train leaves*. So you don't need to arrive at the station too early, I generally arrive at Hankou half an hour before the scheduled time, and use several minutes to print my ticket and for security/ID check. If time allows, I will buy some coffee and food in the waiting room. And, *DON'T FORGET to get a free bottle of free Tibetan Spring!!! *

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Check-in*, down to the platform.





*
CRH380A*, a little underemployed for this 200kph line, but best for us, D-class speed and price, but G-class luxury.
(G-class train is at 300kph, D-class train is at 200-250kph)





Even the second-class is very spacious and a socket is provided. That's why I choose *train D5997*(Wuhan-Hankou-several midway stations-Enshi-Lichuan, Enshi and Lichuan are both in Enshi Prefecture). First class has footrest and pillow, more spacious. Business class(less than 10 seats per train) has free food and just like first-class of airplanes. I have never tried business class, not my class.





Another CRH380 train in the adjacent platform, bound for *Beijing*.
(27 Bullet trains from Wuhan to Beijing terminates from Wuhan Station or Hankou Stations)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

The train is 110% full, some are standing. Those air industry lobbyists really need to see this picture and stop funding media and harming people's interests. And even standing tickets are sold out. Unfortunately, CNR and CSR have no enough manufacturing capacity for bullet trains to meet our demands, especially demands from Central China and Western China when most new trains are firstly operating in the East. We are not important, we use second-hand trains and they use brand new. @Shotgunner51 new CRH380D is, again, for you guys to enjoy first.

And this is not holiday or weekends. When people's traveling need is oppressed by lack of transportation, domestic market is also oppressed, at least Wuhanese don't have enough tickets to go to Enshi for a weekend excursion.





I was quite embarrassed years ago and still a little embarrassed today when I take my friends to Wuhan by train. Railway tracks in Wuhan were mostly lined by slums after slums. Now, redevelopment projects are everywhere and "slum dwellers" are moving to better apartments in better regions. And it calls for at least a decade to totally change them. @Rasengan Come here in another five years I will be more confident.
*Chinese styles of "slums" along railways*





Some slums are already replaced by parks





My train passed *Han River*, the biggest tributary of Yangtze River *three times*.
*1st*, in suburban Wuhan





*2nd*





*3rd*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

From Wuhan to Yichang, the second largest city, the train flies on *Jianghan Plain*, a major agricultural base of Central China.





*Hubei Province*(means north to the lake, Dongting Lake), another name is *the province of a thousand lakes*.





Stretch legs in a midway station.
Smokers will rush out even the train mostly stops for only 2 minutes in a midway station cause smoking inside will lead to automatic stopping. Smoking is allowed in some old non-A/C trains' connection.
*Jinzhou City*, where a lot of historic events related to Three Kingdoms happened, also the fourth largest city of Hubei Province(arguable among Jinzhou haters from her adjacent cities and competitors). Jinzhou's old city wall and other historic relics attract thousands of history buffs. @Rasengan





It takes 2 hours from Wuhan to the second largest city of Hubei Province, *Yichang City* where Three Gorge Dam is positioned. Wuhan-Yichang is the busiest intra-provincial passenger corridor in Hubei, with 50-60 pairs of bullets trains daily, and still lack of trains limit people's desire to travel and some are forced to take expressway coaches which are slow, expensive and uncomfortable.

Years ago, some so-called experts said *people here in Hubei could not afford bullet trains*. But they didn't know long-distance bus company sucked our blood by 150yuan in at least five hours and even pricer on holidays. Now, only 84.5/102.5yuan yuan for 2nd/1st class in 2 hours for 300km with decency and cosiness. *People choose not by listening to hijacked silly media or renewed experts who receive bribery from China Airlines or Airbus. 





On and off, that's how HSR works, different from city-to-city airplanes, beneficial for all the people along a railway, not just privileged people in big cities.





*
*Yichang* is the biggest railway hub in western Hubei





I want an apartment by the river, drinking selenium tea on the balcony









*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

From now on, the most exciting part came. *Yichang-Enshi section* of this railway, the most expensive railway per kilometre so far in China. People here had anticipated this railway for a century. When experts began to plan this railway in 1910s, 1950s and 1990s, technological limitation made it impossible even after building the epic Chengdu-Kunming Railway which is one of the most complicated railway projects in 20th century.

Quotes from Wikipedia
The 377 km (234 mi) long[4] railway crosses the remarkably difficult terrain of southwestern Hubei (Yichang City and Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture) and the eastern part of the Chongqing Municipality (Wanzhou District). The region has numerous mountains and is sometimes referred to as "the eastern edge" of the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau.[5][6] Until recently, the region had no railways, and hardly any paved roads (beyond China National Highway 318, which the new railway more or less parallels).[7] The new (G42 Hurong Expressway) is being built along the same corridor as well (see Si Du River Bridge for an example of engineering that was required).

Out of the entire length of the rail line, 324 km (201 mi) are in Hubei and 53 km (33 mi) in Chongqing Municipality.[4] Owing to the difficult terrain, the project involves a large number of bridges (including two over the Yangtze River: the Wanzhou Railway Bridgeand the Yichang Railway Bridge) and tunnels. *Out of the line's total 377 km (234 mi) length, 288 km (179 mi) runs on bridges or in tunnels. This made the line the most difficult and the most expensive (per kilometre) of all China's railways to date.* At a cost of U.S. $9.01 million per kilometre, the per-kilometre construction costs were twice as high as those for the Qinghai–Tibet Railway which cost U.S. $4.35 million per kilometre.

The railway was first proposed by Sun Yat-sen in 1903, but construction was not started until 2003 due to the difficulties of the project.[10] *According to the chief engineer, Zhang Mei, the line was the most difficult ever constructed in China.*[10]

End of quotes, *Let's start and hope you enjoy these photos!*
@powastick @ahojunk @Azizam @Rasengan @Götterdämmerung @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon @Keel @cirr @Edison Chen @Luca1 @Nihonjin1051 @Gufi @Georgeclark @Rajaraja Chola @cnleio et al
*
The whole journey of Yichang-Enshi section is accompanied by national expressway G50(Shanghai-Chongqing Expressway), also one of the most difficult ever constructed expressway in China.



*




*
A typical Tujia village 





A random valley, too many traveling sources await exploitation. Locals here rights to become rich. Environmentalists, pls give them room. *
@Azizam I sincerely hope they do.
*





G50 expressway *like a belt of mountains
*





Enshi Prefecture *is famous for* Karst landform.*
I would visit a grand canyon in Enshi and later a huge karst cave on way back from Chongqing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

It was getting more cloudy, I was a little frustrated cause it meant I would hike in mist the next day in Enshi Grand Canyon.









A midway station before Enshi City, *Jianshi County* of Enshi Prefecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

My hope broke...Too cloudy to walk in the mountains
Arrived at *Enshi Railway Station*, Enshi City of Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture.
At least 2-3 hundred passengers on and off, at the biggest station between Yichang City and Chongqing Municipality 





Another came from Chongqing direction, this is *CRH1B*, manufactured by Sifang(CSR)-Bambardier. Very uncomfortable, perhaps the most uncomfortable type of bullet trains. They should really stop sending this sort of outdated trains to railway bureaus in Central China and Western China, especially on mountainous routes(
pressure tightness is low so that people will feel tinnitus through tunnels, it's much better in other types)





But most passengers don't know which type, so many passengers aboard this CRH1B for Yichang and Wuhan.





My train left Enshi on time(terminal station is Lichuan City of Enshi Prefecture). It was supposed to stop for 4 minutes, but it arrived five minutes earlier. 
Trains generally operate at maximum 160kph, there is plenty of speed margin actually. 





I am always the last person leaving for the exit, all the time.





This location was once huge mountains, perhaps the most uninhabitable region in Hubei.
I think the time for locals finally comes after these transportation projects.





The facade of *Enshi Railway Station*, Tujia-style.





On the station square, there are public buses to the downtown and also long-distance coaches to difference counties of Enshi Prefecture. More railway lines will link counties of Enshi to nearby economical centres in the 13th 5-year plan, I'd love to see no coaches on the square any more in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> From now on, the most exciting part came. *Yichang-Enshi section* of this railway, the most expensive railway per kilometre so far in China. People here had anticipated this railway for a century. When experts began to plan this railway in 1910s, 1950s and 1990s, technological limitation made it impossible even after building the epic Chengdu-Kunming Railway which is one of the most complicated railway projects in 20th century.
> 
> Quotes from Wikipedia
> The 377 km (234 mi) long[4] railway crosses the remarkably difficult terrain of southwestern Hubei (Yichang City and Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture) and the eastern part of the Chongqing Municipality (Wanzhou District). The region has numerous mountains and is sometimes referred to as "the eastern edge" of the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau.[5][6] Until recently, the region had no railways, and hardly any paved roads (beyond China National Highway 318, which the new railway more or less parallels).[7] The new (G42 Hurong Expressway) is being built along the same corridor as well (see Si Du River Bridge for an example of engineering that was required).
> 
> Out of the entire length of the rail line, 324 km (201 mi) are in Hubei and 53 km (33 mi) in Chongqing Municipality.[4] Owing to the difficult terrain, the project involves a large number of bridges (including two over the Yangtze River: the Wanzhou Railway Bridgeand the Yichang Railway Bridge) and tunnels. *Out of the line's total 377 km (234 mi) length, 288 km (179 mi) runs on bridges or in tunnels. This made the line the most difficult and the most expensive (per kilometre) of all China's railways to date.* At a cost of U.S. $9.01 million per kilometre, the per-kilometre construction costs were twice as high as those for the Qinghai–Tibet Railway which cost U.S. $4.35 million per kilometre.
> 
> The railway was first proposed by Sun Yat-sen in 1903, but construction was not started until 2003 due to the difficulties of the project.[10] *According to the chief engineer, Zhang Mei, the line was the most difficult ever constructed in China.*[10]
> 
> End of quotes, *Let's start and hope you enjoy these photos!*
> @powastick @ahojunk @Azizam @Rasengan @Götterdämmerung @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon @Keel @cirr @Edison Chen @Luca1 et al
> *
> The whole journey of Yichang-Enshi section is accompanied by national expressway G50(Shanghai-Chongqing Expressway), also one of the most difficult ever constructed expressway in China.
> View attachment 224354
> *
> View attachment 224361
> 
> *
> A typical Tujia village
> View attachment 224353
> 
> 
> A random valley, too many traveling sources await exploitation. Locals here rights to become rich. Environmentalists, pls give them room. *
> @Azizam I sincerely hope they do.
> *
> View attachment 224355
> 
> 
> G50 expressway *like a belt of mountains
> *
> View attachment 224358
> 
> 
> Enshi Prefecture *is famous for* Karst landform.*
> I would visit a grand canyon in Enshi and later a huge karst cave on way back from Chongqing.
> View attachment 224360
> 
> View attachment 224356



Thanks for the pics and narratives。

My mother and 23 of her friends spent 5 days in Enshi about 2 weeks back。Stunning views and thrilling experiences。Was absolutely overwhelmed by the beauty and ruggedness of Enshi。

The old lady took an HSR G-train from Beijing South to Shanghai Hongqiao where she joined her friends the next day for a 10-hour ride onboard an HSR D-train to Enshi。I think the fare for return tickets was 820 yuan。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Inside the city public bus to the downtown 5 km away.
2yuan fare I think it is a little high, 2yuan is OK in Wuhan and Yichang. I don't know the discounts of using city transport card, but 1 yuan is better.

Second hand bullet trains, less transportation subsidiary, they really need to learn from people of Linshui, having a bloody demonstration for better transportation.





Fengyu Bridge, a symbol of Enshi City
(Wind Rain Bridge)





Qing River, a tributary of Yangtze River originates from Enshi.





A walking lane by the river





A city square, locals were playing mahjong! Maybe cause Enshi is too closed from Chongqing and Sichuan.





Yes, this is Enshi, not a single place flat enough for a straight road.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

This was where I had my first dinner in Enshi, a sort of tofu in spicy red oil.
A piece of cake for me, I was born with having spicy food.








What amazed me was there is WIFI in such a small restaurant in such a remote place.
I didn't expect that here, but it turned out I was totally wrong, there is also free 4G-WIFI in the bus!





*End of part one of my Enshi-Chongqing trip.
Hope you enjoy it so far.*



cirr said:


> My mother and 23 of her friends spent 5 days in Enshi about 2 weeks back。Stunning views and thrilling experiences。Was absolutely overwhelmed by the beauty and ruggedness of Enshi。


Really glad you like it, next part will be the scenery, and then amazing Chongqing!
And very thankful for your contribution to our local economy. This is one of the benefit of railway, bringing in more people and more money. And now, Enshi is famous mostly within the province and in nearby regions like Chongqing. I think the scenery in Enshi is even better than in Zhangjiajie, and now we have better transportation, what we need do now is to have better infrastructure, like scenery roads, more hotels and family guesthouses, making Enshi famous across the country and even for foreigners.



cirr said:


> The old lady took an HSR G-train from Beijing South to Shanghai Hongqiao where she joined her friends the next day for a 10-hour ride onboard an HSR D-train to Enshi。I think the fare for return tickets was 820 yuan。


Yes, it is nearly 2000km from Shanghai to Enshi, 4 D-trains daily around 10 hours (410yuan for second class, 491 yuan for the first). I think more people will come if the* second* Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR(full 350kph) is built in the coming years. Frankly speaking, this line is outdated once finished. We already have experiences about how to build 10-km-long tunnels in karst mountains, and 300 metre-high bridges over the mighty valleys. Time is limited, we cannot waste our best chances of 13th 5-year plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin - I thought the following nuggets of "news" regarding HSR developments might have you greated excited: 

*今年大西高铁原平太原段将试验350km/h有渣轨道技术和无渣轨道超高垫片可行性，明年郑徐高铁砀山段（还不知道多长一段）试验500km/h高铁技术，2018年京沈客专黑山县一百多公里已设定为试验线路，将进行半年的高铁新技术试验.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> @AndrewJin - I thought the following nuggets of "news" regarding HSR developments might have you greated excited:
> 
> *今年大西高铁原平太原段将试验350km/h有渣轨道技术和无渣轨道超高垫片可行性，明年郑徐高铁砀山段（还不知道多长一段）试验500km/h高铁技术，2018年京沈客专黑山县一百多公里已设定为试验线路，将进行半年的高铁新技术试验.*


Thrilling news! So CIT500 is useful in the future? 500kph! We should use this in the new Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, image 4-5 hours by train from Beijing to Guangzhou 2000km away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Thrilling news! So CIT500 is useful in the future? 500kph! We should use this in the new Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, image 4-5 hours by train from Beijing to Guangzhou 2000km away!
> View attachment 224401



Can you tell in brief what is written in Chinese?


----------



## Tresbon

a website for you, hope you like it and find it useful.
China 2015 Bridge Trip - HighestBridges.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> @AndrewJin - I thought the following nuggets of "news" regarding HSR developments might have you greated excited:
> 
> *今年大西高铁原平太原段将试验350km/h有渣轨道技术和无渣轨道超高垫片可行性，明年郑徐高铁砀山段（还不知道多长一段）试验500km/h高铁技术，2018年京沈客专黑山县一百多公里已设定为试验线路，将进行半年的高铁新技术试验.*



Can you give a brief overview?


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> From now on, the most exciting part came. *Yichang-Enshi section* of this railway, the most expensive railway per kilometre so far in China. People here had anticipated this railway for a century. When experts began to plan this railway in 1910s, 1950s and 1990s, technological limitation made it impossible even after building the epic Chengdu-Kunming Railway which is one of the most complicated railway projects in 20th century.
> 
> Quotes from Wikipedia
> The 377 km (234 mi) long[4] railway crosses the remarkably difficult terrain of southwestern Hubei (Yichang City and Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture) and the eastern part of the Chongqing Municipality (Wanzhou District). The region has numerous mountains and is sometimes referred to as "the eastern edge" of the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau.[5][6] Until recently, the region had no railways, and hardly any paved roads (beyond China National Highway 318, which the new railway more or less parallels).[7] The new (G42 Hurong Expressway) is being built along the same corridor as well (see Si Du River Bridge for an example of engineering that was required).
> 
> Out of the entire length of the rail line, 324 km (201 mi) are in Hubei and 53 km (33 mi) in Chongqing Municipality.[4] Owing to the difficult terrain, the project involves a large number of bridges (including two over the Yangtze River: the Wanzhou Railway Bridgeand the Yichang Railway Bridge) and tunnels. *Out of the line's total 377 km (234 mi) length, 288 km (179 mi) runs on bridges or in tunnels. This made the line the most difficult and the most expensive (per kilometre) of all China's railways to date.* At a cost of U.S. $9.01 million per kilometre, the per-kilometre construction costs were twice as high as those for the Qinghai–Tibet Railway which cost U.S. $4.35 million per kilometre.
> 
> The railway was first proposed by Sun Yat-sen in 1903, but construction was not started until 2003 due to the difficulties of the project.[10] *According to the chief engineer, Zhang Mei, the line was the most difficult ever constructed in China.*[10]
> 
> End of quotes, *Let's start and hope you enjoy these photos!*
> @powastick @ahojunk @Azizam @Rasengan @Götterdämmerung @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon @Keel @cirr @Edison Chen @Luca1 @Nihonjin1051 @Gufi @Georgeclark @Rajaraja Chola @cnleio et al
> *
> The whole journey of Yichang-Enshi section is accompanied by national expressway G50(Shanghai-Chongqing Expressway), also one of the most difficult ever constructed expressway in China.
> View attachment 224354
> *
> View attachment 224361
> 
> *
> A typical Tujia village
> View attachment 224353
> 
> 
> A random valley, too many traveling sources await exploitation. Locals here rights to become rich. Environmentalists, pls give them room. *
> @Azizam I sincerely hope they do.
> *
> View attachment 224355
> 
> 
> G50 expressway *like a belt of mountains
> *
> View attachment 224358
> 
> 
> Enshi Prefecture *is famous for* Karst landform.*
> I would visit a grand canyon in Enshi and later a huge karst cave on way back from Chongqing.
> View attachment 224360
> 
> View attachment 224356


Perfect pictures. Looking forward for more. Cold mountainous terrain is my favourite. I wish one day I can take a trip across China in HSR. My girlfriend has already been in Beijing-Shanghai HSR. 

Although not an HSR line, are you planning to take Qinghai-Tibet railway too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> I love the added features of providing a service which caters in delivering box meals, snacks and fruits when traveling on a long journey on a train.


Do you know there is always a dining car in traditional trains where you can order dishes, not pre-cooked boxed meals? I seldom buy stuff sold in bullet trains, I always bring food from home or buy some in the railway stations.








In trains for Northwestern China, only muslin food is cooked.







Rasengan said:


> The most compelling aspect of that picture is the women stewardess helping a customer in a safe secure environment. There are many countries in Asia, where such form of liberation does not clearly exists as sexual harassment becomes the general norm.


HSR attendants are very popular jobs now, stable and reasonably paid.





the first Uyghur attendant on Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR







Rasengan said:


> Chunghwa


You mean Zhonghua as in Zhonghua Renmin Gongheguo? (People's Republic of China) or Zhonghua Minguo( Republic of China)?



Rasengan said:


> Pakistan is very similar to China, in the sense that each region has its own distinct flavor. For example Punjabi food is renowned across the world in containing dishes which are very rich in flavor and extremely spicy. This was one of the main reasons why I can easily handle Sichuanese cuisines, where as my Cantonese Hong Kong friend was crying like a baby and running to the bath room I still remember, like it was yesterday how he became disorientated with one cup of Maotai The Northern areas of Pakistan, has some dishes very similar to Uighur Muslims, especially that barbecue stick, however there spice is normally mild and they don't consider chicken as meat, because a man should eat lamb You would definitely love Pakistani cuisine. The first picture is a dish called Nihari and this takes more than 14 hours to cook. Second dish is called Sajji from the Province of Baluchistan and the meat is so awesome because its tended and soft due to a long period of cooking over a open fire. Third dish is called Lamb Karahi and is very spicy.


I got to try!!! I love muslin food. If I travel to Beijing, I will try.(find one in Beijing searching a food APP, rated by 5 stars, top one, and only 50-60 per person. One Indian restaurant in Wuhan is rated 3 stars, I won't try although all the cooks are from India)



Rasengan said:


> For example my friend ordered a dish called bird nest soup and he urged me to try it before asking him to verify what the actual dish was. Surprising it was delicious and I had a shock on what it actually was I love the idea of eating a simple breakfast, full of flavour which only cost 4 yuan.


Cantonese, no offence to them, really eat something weird. 



Rasengan said:


> Only they have the intellectual property rights of claiming to be Supa Powans


They only claim Supa Powa. Supa Powan(s) is a new word, my creation, I should sell it to them.



Rasengan said:


> Smaller cities should have there fair share of opportunities in gaining access to these routes, because there would be an equal proportion of development across the sector and local grievances would be answered.


Definitely, that's why I love HSR, airplanes are only convenient for people from big cities. But Beijing-Shanghai HSR has stops every 50km. Intercity HSR in Wuhan city agglomeration stops every 5-10km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## empirefighter

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can you give a brief overview?


Next year,500km/h HSR will be tested in some part of zheng-xu railway，In 2018,this technology will be used in some part of beijing-Shen railway about 100 km long and be tested for half of year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

empirefighter said:


> Next year,500km/h HSR will be tested in some part of zheng-xu railway，In 2018,this technology will be used in some part of beijing-Shen railway about 100 km long and be tested for half of year.



Is it rolling stock? Or magnetic levitation? 
Does this train need special tracks, or will the current ones do?


----------



## Rasengan

> I was quite embarrassed years ago and still a little embarrassed today when I take my friends to Wuhan by train. Railway tracks in Wuhan were mostly lined by slums after slums. Now, redevelopment projects are everywhere and "slum dwellers" are moving to better apartments in better regions. And it calls for at least a decade to totally change them.@@Rasengan Come here in another five years I will be more confident.
> *Chinese styles of "slums" along railways*



Brother Jin, the greatest asset in which China has an abundance supply of in comparison to other nations is its citizens hospitality, generosity and loyalty to foreigners who treat and respect the beauty of China. The landscape of China is amazing irrespective of slums, because since the Great Leap Forward and the Cultural Revolution things have progressed rather rapidly demonstrating how far China has come forward from a chaotic period. Those foreign individuals who visit your city and sneer down on slums in a condescending manner, should take a return ticket back to there country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Do you know there is always a dining car in traditional trains where you can order dishes, not pre-cooked boxed meals? I seldom buy stuff sold in bullet trains, I always bring food from home or buy some in the railway stations.



Brother having the luxury of dining in a train is fantastic, because it increases customer satisfaction and a bespoke service is provided. The second picture demonstrates the conjecture, that customers can have an exhilarating experience of admiring the natural landscape of China with the added bonus of enjoying a nice hot meal with friends and family. Foreigners in particular those who reside in European countries, would appreciate this service. 



> the first Uyghur attendant on Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR



Excellent to see Uighur women working as HSR attendants Once the level of education increases in China and there is better integration, things will improve for Xinjiang and its people.



> You mean Zhonghua as in Zhonghua Renmin Gongheguo? (People's Republic of China) or Zhonghua Minguo( Republic of China)?



Zhonghua Renmin Gongheguo



> I got to try!!! I love muslin food. If I travel to Beijing, I will try.(find one in Beijing searching a food APP, rated by 5 stars, top one, and only 50-60 per person. One Indian restaurant in Wuhan is rated 3 stars, I won't try although all the cooks are from India)



Pakistani food is heavily influenced by the Mughal dynasty. Unfortunately, there are not many good restaurants in China, which can depict the real essence of Pakistani cuisine. This will change in the future and hopefully across the whole of China, people will have the opportunity to taste good dishes. One day, I will take you to Pakistan and show you a selection of dishes from Punjabi, Baluchistan, Sindhi and KPK. In Pakistan, there is a rise in demand for fusion cooking which uses Chinese dishes with a Pakistani touch for the local pallet. However, there are many Pakistani restaurants in Hong Kong. 



> Cantonese, no offence to them, really eat something weird.



Haha I have a friend who lives in Kunming and is half Cantonese from his Dad side and he jokingly said to me "that Cantonese eat anything that generally moves". Trust me Brother, Bird Nest Soup was very nice, although I fail to understand the attraction of Shark Fin Soup. This is because the broth of the soup is fantastic, however the Shark Fin does not add any real flavour to the dish. I guess the dish is popular due to the various Emperors consuming it in history. 



> They only claim Supa Powa. Supa Powan(s) is a new word, my creation, I should sell it to them.



Haha You are very inventive Brother to create a new word from scratch. You should travel to India and auction it to the general public, as the word has become sacred to the inferior mentalities of Indians across the globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## empirefighter

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is it rolling stock? Or magnetic levitation?
> Does this train need special tracks, or will the current ones do?


Obviously not magnetic train. We already have 500km/h experiment HSR and test it successfully in the lab years ago, in my view, 500km/h is unnecessary, it costs too much since the cost rises along with the speed rises,350-400km/h is enough inside the country transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Thrilling news! So CIT500 is useful in the future? 500kph! We should use this in the new Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, image 4-5 hours by train from Beijing to Guangzhou 2000km away!
> View attachment 224401



According to this latest report，China has mastered 9 core technologies specific to HSR，including high-speed bogies。

And futher breakthroughs will be made in the following areas of technological innovations：

基于LTE(Long Term Evolution，长期演进)通信的列控系统
基于Wi-Fi及移动互联的旅客服务技术
不设分相、远程控制的牵引供电系统
能与全国地震监测台网接入的地震监控预警系统
基于大数据的固定、移动设备智能监测和安全预警技术
etc etc

中国高铁形成自主知识产权 攻克九大核心技术-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can you give a brief overview?



Viability studies of 350km/h ballast track technology and ballastless track ultra-high cushion technology will be carried out this year on the Yuanping-Taiyuan section of the Datong-Xi'an HSR。

Tests of 500km/h HSR technology will be carried out next year on the Dangshan section of the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR。

An 100km+ section of the Beijing-Shenyang HSR in Heishan county has been designated as experimental line for performing tests on new high-speed rail technologies lasting 6 months in 2018。

All HSRs mentioned above are at various stages of construction and as such will be built incorporating the latest techs and developments in HSR。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> I wish one day I can take a trip across China in HSR. My girlfriend has already been in Beijing-Shanghai HSR.


How dare you leave her along!
Just joking, welcome! Classical China, Beijing/Shanghai/Hangzhou/Xi'an/Luoyang/ are already connected by HSR



Azizam said:


> Although not an HSR line, are you planning to take Qinghai-Tibet railway too?


I took it in my summer vocation of 2011, amazing experience. But it's extremely difficult to get a ticket, especially hard/soft bed. If you wanna try, first go to Xining, the capital of Qinghai Province, services directly from Beijing/Shanghai/Guangzhou are always full. In 2011, I added extra money to buy a hard bed(at that time no real-name ticket system; in real-name online ticket system, you can never win Chinese netizens) and I started from Xining, the terminus of the first phase of Qinghai-Tibet railway.






Golmud, the terminus of the second phase of Qinghai-Tibet railway





Golmud basin





Kunlun Mountains, extending more than 3,000 kilometres





A station in Tibet





On the train back from Tibet，Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains









Tuotuo River, in Mongolian Ulan Moron, one of the geographic sources of Yangtze River

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*A Look at the Impact of China's GuiGuang and NanGuang Rail Lines*
May 19, 2015, World Bank






China's new Nanning-Guangzhou and Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway (HSR) lines connect economically advanced regions with poorer and less-developed areas

The World Bank financed a small portion of each rail line - US$600 million of an estimated US$22.2 billion
In addition to its logistical and economic benefits, the new train lines are receiving rave reviews from travelers and boosting tourism numbers
On December 26, 2014, a couple got married on the same day as the Nanning-Guangzhou high-speed rail (HSR) service opened. Coincidence? Not really. The couple met while in college many years ago. Their jobs forced them to live separately in Nanning and Guangzhou.

Despite hundreds of text messages and phone calls, the 577-kilometer (359-mile) distance remained a problem. She said, “We both have full-time jobs and the long-distance relationship took us so much time and energy. Sometimes, I wondered if it was worth it.”
The turning point occurred in 2014, when the completion of the NanGuang HSR line reduced the travel time between the two capital cities to three hours. Three hours means that while she is watching a movie on the train, he can prepare a nice dinner at home. She said, “We were really looking forward to this fast travel service. With it, I don’t think I will worry about our long-distance relationship anymore, because it is not long distance! More importantly, it fulfilled our love.” To mark the occasion, the couple set their wedding day to coincide with the official opening of the NanGuang HSR service.
On the same day as the wedding, China opened both the Nanning-Guangzhou (574 km at 200km/h) and the Guiyang-Guangzhou ( 856km at 250km/h) HSR services. The lines connect the economically advanced Guangdong province (per capita GDP of 50,807 RMB, or US$8,185), with poorer and less developed areas Guangxi (per capita GDP of 28,054 RMB, or US$4,592) and Guizhou (per capita GDP of 16,413 RMB, or US2,644). Similarly, the railways connect less-populated areas to densely populated centers (_see Figure 1_). The newly launched railway services will create benefits for travelers, new job opportunities for local workers, and bring economic development.





_Figure 1:_ Population pattern along the GuiGuang and NanGuang lines (Data source: Census 2010; Map by Mengke Chen)

*Benefits for Users*
The 574-kilometer NanGuang HSR service significantly reduces travel time between Nanning and Guangzhou; from 13 hours to only three hours and 19 minutes. A journalist from the Shenzhen Evening News experienced this first hand, taking the service to Nanning. He reported, “It is a great experience, comfortable and reliable. Without this choice, I would have had to take a bus for more than 10 hours. You can imagine that it would be really inconvenient for travelling with children. However, I don’t need to worry about the long travel times anymore. Moreover, the train provides great meal service with the option of local food. What a wonderful travel experience!”
Similarly, the 856-kilometer GuiGuang HSR line slashes travel time between Guiyang and Guangzhou from 21 hours to four hours and 9 minutes. On the first day of operation, the station was crowded with passengers who were eager to be the first to experience the service. One said, “With the HSR service, I think I can say goodbye to the highway.”
This line goes through breathtaking landscapes and crosses a bridge more than meters (230 feet) high, which offers unparalleled views of mountains and beautiful green countryside. This has led to the railway line being described as “the most beautiful line in China.” The reporter laughed and said, “When people see this view, I guess they are eager to get off at the next stop.”

*Air Travel Choices?*
Soon after the GuiGuang line started selling tickets, the CNR Network reported, “Air fares are discounted significantly, and the price is even lower than train tickets.”* Direct flights from Guiyang to Guilin (420km) have been canceled* as the rail service was deemed more attractive.

*Impacts on Tourism*
The new HSR links are expected to boost the development of tourism in the region.* The Guizhou Provincial Tourism Bureau noted that after the start of HSR services, more than 9.87 million tourists came to Guizhou during the six days before the Spring Festival Golden Week. This is an increase of 20 percent compared with last year. About 70 percent of tourists traveled to Guizhou by taking the HSR service.*





China Daily reported that the Huangguoshu waterfall, the largest in China, had attracted more than 50,000 tourists during the first month after the GuiGuang line opened.* Among those, 42.3 percent of them came by HSR.* Other major attractions also benefited from the availability of the GuiGuang HSR service, with attendances up 20 percent on the previous year. 

The director of a travel agency located in the city of Foshan explained that the dramatic increase of tourists to Guizhou is due to both the cheap train tickets and also the great route that connects scenic sites. The HSR provides a convenient option for travelers to go to mountainous regions and experience authentic local cultures.
With the great accessibility and affordable ticket prices, tourists along the GuiGuang line have a stronger desire to travel, even during winter. To further stimulate tourism, local bureaus have developed strategies to encourage people to travel. For example, discounts for scenic spots, hotels, and restaurants were made available to holders of HSR tickets. As a result of these strategies and the reduced travel times, it is anticipated that travel during weekends and short holidays will become more popular.
The NanGuang HSR service also generated similar positive impacts on tourism. For example, one officer from the tourism bureau explained that the majority of tourists come from Guangdong, demonstrating the increasing popularity of one-day or two-day (including weekend) trips. Although the detailed numbers have not been compiled, increases in tourism have been observed since the HSR service started.
Older travelers find the rail service comfortable and convenient. One couple in their late sixties said, “At our age, it is not convenient to travel by airplane because we cannot sit for too long. However, we don’t have this issue with HSR service. We have booked many trips this year by HSR. We think we could make many more trips later during our lifetime.”
These benefits were observed firsthand during the Bank team’s latest supervision mission for the GuiGuang HSR project. On the train from Guiyang to Guilin, Mr. Tao, together with his wife, explained that they were going on a group holiday organized by a travel agent. It was their first trip on the GuiGuang line and they were very satisfied with the HSR experience given the speed, cleanliness, and comfort. “We are willing to take more GuiGuang HSR trips in the future,” a smiling Mr. Tao said.
*Economic Benefits*
The GuiGuang and NanGuang HSR lines are important transport corridors, allowing Southwest China access to the sea through Guangzhou. Guizhou, Guangxi and Guangdong provinces plan to encourage economic development along the HSR lines, which will complement the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road strategy.
The Xinhua News recently held a discussion on what GuiGuang and NanGuang HSR services could bring to China. Experts said that most HSR cities have plans for economic transformation including urban and new-area development. These plans are empowered by the availability of the HSR service. For instance, during the World Bank’s recent supervision mission, the city of Zhaoqing which is located at the intersection of GuiGuang and NanGuang lines, exhibited a comprehensive HSR oriented development plan for its new city district, shown below.






*Although the HSR service has only been available for three months, there is already evidence of the economic benefits in social media. For example, users have reported drastic travel time reductions for the Guizhou line. *One professor from the Guangxi Normal University noted*, “this new connection saves people travel time and improves efficiency of business in the city of Guilin. These direct benefits will further generate impacts on people’s travel, logistics, capital flow and so on, and finally stimulate GDP of the city.”*

Also, a researcher with the Guizhou Academy of Social Sciences, Huang Yong, said the GuiGuang HSR would facilitate the transfer of technology and knowledge from eastern coastal areas to the southwestern interior.
The NanGuang line will also encourage economic development of the cities through which it passes and enable the development of trade through business travel. Ms. Yao from the Guangxi Academy of Social Sciences mentioned that many merchants from ASEAN countries come to China for business, preferring to fly to Nanning first and then take a train to Guangzhou for economic and trade activities. Now with the HSR service, these merchants have ready access to other provinces, rather than focusing on Guangzhou city only. By opening up these cities, the NanGuang HSR line is expected to spread the economic activities to other places.
Clearly the economic and social benefits of the NanGuang and GuiGuang HSR lines are apparent, even only three months after they have commenced. But what are the views of the passengers who take them? Check back soon for the results of on-board surveys from these new services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Tresbon said:


> a website for you, hope you like it and find it useful.
> China 2015 Bridge Trip - HighestBridges.com


Thanks! Actually I've known this website for years, and I'm looking forward to their photos of 2015 trip.
During my trip to Enshi, I did see a lot of bridges of parallel G50 expressway, and the railway itself is largely tunnelled and bridged. And I actually saw that highest bridge so far, Siduhe Bridge in the bullet train, but just a glance, too fast to capture its beauty. But i've heard Siduhe Bridge will lose its rank to some bridges in Guizhou in 2015 or 2016.
Siduhe Bridge - HighestBridges.com
Siduhe Bridge, part of the G50 National Expressway (Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu), in Enshi Prefecture

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The World Bank financed a small portion of each rail line - US$600 million of an estimated US$22.2 billion


I have read a lot of reports about Chinese HSR from World Bank, very positive.



TaiShang said:


> In addition to its logistical and economic benefits, the new train lines are receiving rave reviews from travelers and boosting tourism numbers


Exactly, when Changsha-Guiyang section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR is open late this year, there will be direct through services from Wuhan. (Wuhan-Guangzhou line and then Shanghai-Kunming Line) At that time, travellers from Hubei will totally abandon airplanes. There are already bullet trains from Wuhan to Guilin, only 5 hours 345yuan, it's simply stupid to travel to Guilin by air.



TaiShang said:


> On the same day as the wedding, China opened both the Nanning-Guangzhou (574 km at 200km/h) and the Guiyang-Guangzhou ( 856km at 250km/h) HSR services.


That day, *26 December 2015*, a day will be memorised in Chinese railway history. Nanning-Guangzhou, Guiyang-Guangzhou and Lanzhou-Xinjiang, three HSR were inaugurated on the same day, an outburst of railway of Western China.


TaiShang said:


> “With the HSR service, I think I can say goodbye to the highway.”


I seldom take long-distance bus, only when standing tickets of bullet trains are sold out.



TaiShang said:


> This line goes through breathtaking landscapes and crosses a bridge more than meters (230 feet) high, which offers unparalleled views of mountains and beautiful green countryside. This has led to the railway line being described as “the most beautiful line in China.” The reporter laughed and said, “When people see this view, I guess they are eager to get off at the next stop.”


karst landform! Similar to Yichang-Enshi railway.



TaiShang said:


> *Direct flights from Guiyang to Guilin (420km) have been canceled* as the rail service was deemed more attractive.


Very wise.



TaiShang said:


> The Guizhou Provincial Tourism Bureau noted that after the start of HSR services, more than 9.87 million tourists came to Guizhou during the six days before the Spring Festival Golden Week. This is an increase of 20 percent compared with last year. About 70 percent of tourists traveled to Guizhou by taking the HSR service.


Good news for Guizhou!
Now only 12 pairs of bullet trains from Guiyang to Guangzhou, 28 pairs from Nanning to Guangzhou, there are huge potentials. MORE manufacturing capacity from CNR/CSR, they should really open more factories across China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open *

(People's Daily Online) 18:40, May 22, 2015






On May 20, electric power was supplied to all the catenaries of the *Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed rail*, which marks Heilongjiang will enter the high-speed rail era. Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed railway is located in China's northern most Heilongjiang province. It will connect the provincial capital Harbin and Qiqihar, the second largest city in the province. The speed of the rail will be 250 km per hour in summer and 200 km per hour in winter. It is expected to open within this year.

High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open - People's Daily Online

*High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open *

(People's Daily Online) 18:40, May 22, 2015






On May 20, electric power was supplied to all the catenaries of the *Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed rail*, which marks Heilongjiang will enter the high-speed rail era. Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed railway is located in China's northern most Heilongjiang province. It will connect the provincial capital Harbin and Qiqihar, the second largest city in the province. The speed of the rail will be 250 km per hour in summer and 200 km per hour in winter. It is expected to open within this year.

High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open - People's Daily Online

*High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open *

(People's Daily Online) 18:40, May 22, 2015






On May 20, electric power was supplied to all the catenaries of the *Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed rail*, which marks Heilongjiang will enter the high-speed rail era. Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed railway is located in China's northern most Heilongjiang province. It will connect the provincial capital Harbin and Qiqihar, the second largest city in the province. The speed of the rail will be 250 km per hour in summer and 200 km per hour in winter. It is expected to open within this year.

High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open - People's Daily Online

*High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open *

(People's Daily Online) 18:40, May 22, 2015






On May 20, electric power was supplied to all the catenaries of the *Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed rail*, which marks Heilongjiang will enter the high-speed rail era. Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed railway is located in China's northern most Heilongjiang province. It will connect the provincial capital Harbin and Qiqihar, the second largest city in the province. The speed of the rail will be 250 km per hour in summer and 200 km per hour in winter. It is expected to open within this year.

High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open - People's Daily Online
> 
> *High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open *
> 
> (People's Daily Online) 18:40, May 22, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 20, electric power was supplied to all the catenaries of the *Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed rail*, which marks Heilongjiang will enter the high-speed rail era. Harbin-Qiqihar high-speed railway is located in China's northern most Heilongjiang province. It will connect the provincial capital Harbin and Qiqihar, the second largest city in the province. The speed of the rail will be 250 km per hour in summer and 200 km per hour in winter. It is expected to open within this year.
> 
> High-speed rail in China's coldest places set to open - People's Daily Online


Do u remember this map? Every project is well implemented so far. 
*5103km new lines(>200km/h) which are scheduled to operate/test in 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> How dare you leave her along!
> Just joking, welcome! Classical China, Beijing/Shanghai/Hangzhou/Xi'an/Luoyang/ are already connected by HSR
> 
> 
> I took it in my summer vocation of 2011, amazing experience. But it's extremely difficult to get a ticket, especially hard/soft bed. If you wanna try, first go to Xining, the capital of Qinghai Province, services directly from Beijing/Shanghai/Guangzhou are always full. In 2011, I added extra money to buy a hard bed(at that time no real-name ticket system; in real-name online ticket system, you can never win Chinese netizens) and I started from Xining, the terminus of the first phase of Qinghai-Tibet railway.
> View attachment 224550
> 
> 
> Golmud, the terminus of the second phase of Qinghai-Tibet railway
> View attachment 224552
> 
> 
> Golmud basin
> View attachment 224551
> 
> 
> Kunlun Mountains, extending more than 3,000 kilometres
> View attachment 224554
> 
> 
> A station in Tibet
> View attachment 224553
> 
> 
> On the train back from Tibet，Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains
> View attachment 224555
> 
> View attachment 224557
> 
> 
> Tuotuo River, in Mongolian Ulan Moron, one of the geographic sources of Yangtze River
> View attachment 224556


haha at that time I was busy but now I regret not going.  


I will definitely take the train to Tibet. It's one of the most scenic railway tours in the world. How did you find altitude sickness? Was it hard to bear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> haha at that time I was busy but now I regret not going.
> 
> 
> I will definitely take the train to Tibet. It's one of the most scenic railway tours in the world. How did you find altitude sickness? Was it hard to bear?


Just relax, walk slowly and drink red bull. All people will suffer more or less, but mostly just mild headache. But if one wanna spend a night at the altitude of more than 5000m, it'll be different. I tried one night at EBC, terrible feeling. For classic routes in Tibet, travelers sleep in cities and towns of less than 4000 m, no problem. 

To any scenic site, you will go through a lot of mountain passes, but just several minutes, I felt OK, just very windy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Owns Independent High-speed Railway IP*

SHANGHAI, May 25, 2015 (SinoCast Daily Business Beat via COMTEX) --

China has developed independent intellectual properties in high-speed railway technologies and IP disputes do not exist in overseas sales, according to an executive with China Railway Corporation.

China has mastered nine core technologies including high-speed bogie and ten technical difficulties including pantograph. The country has developed 350-kilometer and 250-kilometer EMUs.

The technologies determined key technical parameters like spaces between high-speed railways with different speeds, the minimum curve radius, limited slope and the minimum tunnel section, which meet demands for construction of railways with different speeds.

China's high-speed railways adopt seamless lines. The 1318-kilometer Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway has no one rail slot.

Source: 中国新闻网—梳理天下新闻 (May 25, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

CRH3F, 160km/h, for Intercity railway
Pictures from Weibo, CNR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Let me continue with my Enshi/Chongqing journey
Part one, from Wuhan to Enshi *(by high speed train)*






*Part two, Enshi Grand Canyon*
After a traditional Enshi breakfast, I took a bus to the long-distance bus station. It is 60km/1.5 hours(25yuan) from downtown along the magnificent Qing River Valley, frequent services. The road trip itself was fantastic enough. When the tunnels are finished in a couple of years, yes, the road will be much better but travelers will no longer enjoy the picturesque scenery of Qing River Valley.

*Number 005 County Road* (Tunyu Road), along Qing River








It was a really surprise when I reached my hotel, the only vocational village at the entrance of Grand Canyon. I booked it two days before with Qunar.com with *only 150yuan($24) *including breakfast buffet. There are still a plenty of construction work in the hotel which directly faces the whole canyon. I guess I got such an incredible discount because Qunar.com is having a fierce competition with Ctrip.com. 

Buildings of this Daughter Village Hotel are scattered along the road.





Very local design, a mixture of Tujia and Chu style. (Chu Kingdom)









*On the balcony of my room



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

After a simple lunch, basically bread bought in Enshi City and free hotel selenium tea, I started my Grand Canyon exploration.
*The tourist centre*, where one has to take the shuttle bus to different scenic areas.






The first time I saw the combination of Japanese , Korean and French in China.
@Nihonjin1051 hope the Japanese makes sense to you






First, a 2-km walk down in the *Yunlong Geofracture*.




Another *Fengyu Bridge(Wind rain bridge)* at the entrance of Yunlong Geofracture.





*Geo-fracture*, a form of Karst landform.





Many waterfalls in Yunlong Geofracture
It mush be more beautiful if the weather was better, especially a sunny day after rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

After a walk in the Yunlong Geofracture, a cable car took my up to Seven-Star Village, a hillside trail.





In the cablecar, this is the starting point if travelers don't take a cablecar(110yuan).





*Cliff corridor, *the first section of the hillside trail
If one is acrophobic, another trail is provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Echo Valley*
Every travelers was shouting like kids





*A Stick of Incense, *an icon of Grand Canyon





An online photo of the Stick of Incense





Endless route, I felt a little exhausted.
I recommend a scenic tramway be built here, really not easy to walk such a long distance, although the condition of the tail is quite good.








The final highlight before going downhill
*大地山川*（earth, mountain and river)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> After a walk in the Yunlong Geofracture, a cable car took my up to Seven-Star Village, a hillside trail.
> View attachment 224852
> 
> 
> In the cablecar, this is the starting point if travelers don't take a cablecar(110yuan).
> View attachment 224858
> 
> 
> *Cliff corridor, *the first section of the hillside trail
> If one is acrophobic, another trail is provided.
> View attachment 224859
> 
> View attachment 224854
> 
> View attachment 224853
> 
> View attachment 224856
> 
> View attachment 224855



I don't understand, what is your job? Or if you are a student, what is it that you study? 
You seem to be too enthralled with Railways.


----------



## empirefighter

AndrewJin said:


> Do u remember this map? Every project is well implemented so far.
> *5103km new lines(>200km/h) which are scheduled to operate/test in 2015*
> View attachment 224668
> 
> View attachment 224669


More than 20000km in total at the of 2015?yes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Finally, going downhill...It is really a downhill trail, endless and endless steps from hillside trail down to the shuttle bus terminal deep in the valley.
I could't feel my legs. There is a 10-yuan escalator, but in maintenance. How I wished I could directly flying down through a slide-way, I would pay 100yuan for that and it must be a selling point of Grand Canyon.





*Qing River *





Birds can fly





Ultimately, at the shuttle bus terminal





Back to the vocational hotel
It is said that Tujia-style food in the hotel is super good. But I had to tackle with all the food brought from home first, constant noodle, spicy chicken, eight treasure porridge.




@cirr Did your mother and her friends have a night in this hotel? I think it's one of the best, and full price is 200-300yuan for a standard room with APP, and I managed to get 50% labour-day discount.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> I don't understand, what is your job? Or if you are a student, what is it that you study?
> You seem to be too enthralled with Railways.


Student yet, and outsource my work to some biomedical companies, I only have to come up with ideas and supervise their work. I went to Chongqing for a conference.



empirefighter said:


> More than 20000km in total at the of 2015?yes?


Yes, more likely before spring festival of 2016. Some lines will be tested at the end of 2015, but start operation at the beginning of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## empirefighter

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, more likely before spring festival of 2016. Some lines will be tested at the end of 2015, but start operation at the beginning of 2016.


Luckily,we have CCP~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

empirefighter said:


> Luckily,we have CCP~


I mostly owe the achievements to Chinese people, especially workers and engineers, with the good policies of central government (CPC).

Breakfast in the vocational village hotel, Tujia noodle





Another misty morning





waiting for the bus back to Enshi City
There is only one bus daily to Linchuan City, actually nearer to the park.
But buses from and to Enshi City are every half an hour. 





On the road back to Enshi City





Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR, suburban Enshi City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Take a taxi to Enshi Railway Station
Taxi in Enshi only requires 5yuan(less than $1) for the first 2km, then 1yuan for 500m.
The misty mountainous city is really charming, not that sort of Beijing style of smog in the winter.





Public bus stations in Enshi are of Tujia style.





Arrive at *Enshi Railway Station* 20 minutes before departure time.





Print tickets with TVM. One can also buy ticket with TVM, but I think buying tickets using APP and paying the bill with Alipay is much easier. For most lines, you don't have to print tickets actually and just use ID card to check-in/out, but I need all my tickets in my tickets collection.





Waiting room of Enshi Railway Station, more restaurants inside pls! When more and more travellers come to Enshi, infrastructure is the priority.






*Railway station WIFI!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

My train, *D2277(Wuhan-Chongqing North)*, 350km / 2.5 hours, 99.5yuan/119yuan(2nd/1st class).
I bought the first class, I wished the journey could have been longer.





Again, the parallel *G50 National Expressway (Shanghai-Chongqing)*








Arrive in* Lichuan City,* another city of Enshi Prefecture.
When I took the train back to Wuhan, I would get off in Lichuan for another exciting natural wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

It was getting mistier when the train was approaching Chongqing Municipality.





The first station in Chongqing Municipality,
* Tujia Autonomous County





From south bank of Yangtze River to the north bank.




*
The final midway station before Chongqing City, *Changshou County*（ it means longevity)





One thing foreigners will get confused is *the right position of each car*...
Green, purple or yellow? (each indicates a certain type of train, for example green is for 8-car bullet train) Which colour is shown on the information display only in Chinese. Sometimes 2 minutes are not enough for passengers to run from Car1 to Car16. If time is not enough, just enter a random car. 

When will the train leave? Except for having a timetable APP(departure time is also shown on the information screen)，some indications are
1, nearby CRH attendants will shout at you, but sometimes Chinese ladies' voice is not loud enough.
2, platform attendants will blow their whistle.
3, The train itself will sound the horn for once.
4, smokers are entering the car.

It's OK to stretch your legs on the platform in every station, mostly the train will only stop for 2 minutes but for most cases train will arrive 1-5 minutes earlier. If u fail in taking on your train and see your train leaving, don't panic. Ask and find relevant staff, they will help you aboard the next train for free.(if there is a next train)





*Finally, Chongqing! Chongqing!




*
Check out*, Chongqing North Railway Station





END of part 2 of Andrew's Journey
Wuhan - Enshi Autonomous Prefecture - Chongqing Municipality
In part 3, I will share with your the 3-dimensional urban landscape of Chongqing, especially the transportation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

According to China Railway, *China will adopt a new operation plan for all trains across the country, starting on July 1, 2015.*

The new plan involves 2,844.5 pairs of passenger trains, including 1,696 pairs of bullet trains, 97 pairs more than the previous plan.* In order to better serve the "One Belt, One Road" initiative and improve the cargo train service quality, the new plan has optimized the China-Europe and China-Asia train arrangement. *There will be 21 China-Europe trains and 17 China-Asia trains in operation.
















A bullet train leaves Jiujiang Railway Station, east China's Jiangxi Province, May 19, 2015. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> According to China Railway, *China will adopt a new operation plan for all trains across the country, starting on July 1, 2015.*


That day will also witness the inauguration ceremony of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR!
And later I will take one-day HSR trip in less than 10 hours for nearly 2000km, four provincial capitals of Central China in one day!
Frankly, I am a little frustrated after having seen the timetable of the first phase, *no through-services from Wuhan to this line so far*, they got to know how much those national parks along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR appeal to us!

*Wuhan-Hefei-Nanchang-Changsha-Wuhan




*
After this HSR line starts operation on July 1st, the transport limitation from Southeastern region to Central China will be totally conquered!





Then, the next will be *corridors from Central China to Northwestern China* such as Wuhan-Xi'an HSR and Hefei-Xi'an HSR. We'll have to wait in the 13th 5-year plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Part one, from Wuhan to Enshi *(by high speed train)*
*Part two, Enshi Grand Canyon

Now, let's begin part three.
Part 3, Chongqing! Chongqing!*
First, look at the topographic map of urban districts of Chongqing.
I feel deeply sorry for Chongqing.







I'll mostly upload my own photos about the three-dimensional transportation of Chongqing. Apart from 2-day seminar, I mostly visited some historic buildings dating back to ROC and WWII and of course tried different sorts of weird methods of transport. I say *weird奇葩*, after u see my photos, u won't feel confused.
@powastick @ahojunk @definitelynotIndian @Gufi @Rajaraja Chola @Götterdämmerung @Nihonjin1051 @Armstrong @Edison Chen @TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @Azizam @cirr @Rasengan et al






I took *Metro Line 3* from Chongqing North Railway Station. First, the train was underground and when approaching downtown, this was the first sight






crossing *Jialing River,* a tributary of Yangtze which flows into Yangtze in downtown Chongqing





At Niujiaotuo Station, interchange from Line3 to Line2
Let me translate this poem written by a local citizen
*Love · Hometown*
_I love Chongqing
Love this city's mountains and rivers
Love his noise and quietness
Love his busyness and leisure
This love, no explanation..._
Niujiaotuo Station, on the southern bank of Jialing River





Inside Niujiaotuo Station
The station ahead is the famous* Liziba Station, which is literally inside an apartment!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Edison Chen

I wish I could have a chance to Chongqing, now please take us on your tour together, share more photos, the street view, the food, the hot grills....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

The *Yuzhong peninsula* is the very centre of Chongqing, sandwiched by Jialing River and Yangtze River.
It is divided into upper town and lower town. *Upper town* is the core area, at the top of hills. *Lower town* is at the northern bank of Yangtze River, is mostly shabby and dirty old streets, under massive urban redevelopment.







After settling down, I went out for my dinner.
Chongqing special, *串串香，*literally stick stick good smell*,* 40 cent a stick, no matter it is meat or vegetable.
The hot pot itself is free, as long as you order all spicy soup. But if u need half spicy half not spicy, 20yuan. This rule applies to almost every restaurant in Chongqing. 
(that's something really weird to Chinese outside Chongqing)





My hotel is just at the very centre of Chongqing, *Liberation Monument*, at the upper town, which is in memory of the victory of WWII, built in 1947.
Pedestrian street in front of Liberation Monument





It is said that around *Liberation Monument*, you can see the most beautiful Chongqing girls.
Exactly! They are everywhere. From my perspective, they are the most beautiful in China and very independent.





From Liberation Monument, walk north for 500 metre, there is famous *Hongyadong*, at the southern bank of Jialing River. It was rebuilt by a local hot port company from a slum at he original city wall. All buildings are traditional Chongqing style stilted houses. The 1st floor is by the riverbank, the highest floor is linked to the upper town. You can buy local specialty, and of course have some drinks or have spicy hot port, enjoying the awesome luminous views. Hongyadong is a must -see attraction in Chongqing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Where are the pics of hot girls？Spicy girls？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> Where are the pics of hot girls？Spicy girls？


That's what i like to know too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@terranMarine @cirr u got to pay me for that.
@Edison Chen more will come.


Edison Chen said:


> I wish I could have a chance to Chongqing, now please take us on your tour together, share more photos, the street view, the food, the hot grills....


The second day, try some local breakfast.
Yes, Chongqing's *小面*，literally *small noodle*, at one of the Top50 小面 restaurant, only 6-7yuan.





Too spicy for ya? Order *凉糕/Cool cake*, 4 yuan (cold glutinous rice cake with brown sugar source)





Between two sections of my seminar, I sneaked out for a quick walk.
*Sung Ching-ling's residence during WWII*, I love her, an elegant lady, having made a huge contribution to China, first ROC then PRC. I have visited her residence around China, in Shanghai, Beijing and Nanjing.
(Sung was *Dr. Sun Yat-sen*'s wife, younger sister of *Chiang Kai-shek*' wife, *the forever first lady of China*)





walk to the Three Gorges Museum and the Great Hall of People
a typical street in Chongqing, narrow, zigzag, up and down.





the Great Hall of the People, you can spend 10-yuan to enter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Historic* Sun Yat-sen No.4 Road









A middle school on Sun Yat-sen No.4 Road




*
This historic site was where *Double Tenth Agreement *was signed, between CPC and KMT in 1945 before the domestic war began.





*CPC, Chongqing*, so this was where Bo Xilai worked before in jail?





*Zhou Enlai*'s residency in Chongqing during WWII, PRC's first PM and forever PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

I got to go back to my seminar.
Look at the metro station down at the riverbank! How to get there? Walking down from the upper town in such a rainy day would be painful!





There is actually a metro entrance on Sun Yat-sen No.4 Road





*No worries, a lift!*





Arrive at a long tunnel which links metro to the the other side of the mountain





Vendor selling* cold stick-stick-good-smell *in the tunnel, 1-2yuan per stick
mostly vegetables and tofus, put in a bowl and then mix with spicy red oil and green onion





Finally!
In Chongqing, u think u enter a metro entrance then there is metro, but sometimes u got to walk up and down for a while, sometimes by lift, sometimes by a moving sidewalk. U thought it is very hard to take metro and see a station 100 metres up in the upper city or down on the riverbank, but it turns out there is alway a way there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Every time I took Chongqing metro, I was excited as a kid. This line reminds me of a toy monorail in Wuhan's Sun Yat-sen Park. 

It was raining everyday during my four days in Chongqing, but I chose to walk around and most of my colleagues of the seminar chose watching TV in the hotel.





It says, no camera, no talking to the driver.
I don't care. @Shan-e-ibrahim
I was a kid.











cirr said:


> Where are the pics of hot girls？Spicy girls？


First, try spicy noodle and spicy spicy hot port, or they will ignore you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

AndrewJin said:


> Every time I took Chongqing metro, I was excited as a kid. This line reminds me of a toy monorail in Wuhan's Sun Yat-sen Park.
> 
> It was raining everyday during my four days in Chongqing, but I chose to walk around and most of my colleagues of the seminar chose watching TV in the hotel.
> View attachment 225534
> 
> 
> It says, no camera, no talking to the driver.
> I don't care. @Shan-e-ibrahim
> I was a kid.
> View attachment 225533
> 
> View attachment 225535
> 
> 
> 
> First, try spicy noodle and spicy spicy hot port, or they will ignore you.




Just beware because you never know when police will love to get make points to get some medals   and catch you.


----------



## AndrewJin

I skipped the boring part of my seminar, taking metro to a ancient village of Chongqing
*磁器口，literally Porcelain Port*. Ciqikou, Chongqing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The metro station of 磁器口（ ciqikou), some interesting words of Chongqing accent on the walls
巴适(bashi) means comfortable, known to most Chinese.
Sichuanese Mandarin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Walking in this ancient village on such a rainy day was really nostalgic.












*glutinous rice cake*





*Hot and Sour Rice Noodles*（noodle is made from fern root powder, very natural)





An international hostel in the village.
Next time I should sleep there, $5 for a bed.







Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Just beware because you never know when police will love to get make points to get some medals   and catch you.


Haha, that time will be and only be if Americans policemen came.
I didn't see any police presence in a metro car.
And if you are in China, policemen shout at you, stop! You can still walk away.
The most you got from public transport attendants will be "don't picture me" or a silent and quick walkaway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> Historic* Sun Yat-sen No.4 Road
> View attachment 225511
> 
> View attachment 225512
> 
> 
> A middle school on Sun Yat-sen No.4 Road
> View attachment 225519
> 
> *
> This historic site was where *Double Tenth Agreement *was signed, between CPC and KMT in 1945 before the domestic war began.
> View attachment 225513
> 
> 
> *CPC, Chongqing*, so this was where Bo Xilai worked before in jail?
> View attachment 225515
> 
> 
> *Zhou Enlai*'s residency in Chongqing during WWII, PRC's first PM and forever PM.
> View attachment 225514





Beautiful..........


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

AndrewJin said:


> And if you are in China, policemen shout at you, stop! You can still walk away.



What? Seriously? Amazing

Do post some photos of police too next time heheheehe, just tell them you want to make them proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> I wish I could have a chance to Chongqing, now please take us on your tour together, share more photos, the street view, the food, the hot grills....




Yes .... Do share more pictures!

Arigadou Gozaimasu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful..........


I will post some photos later, then you will say "terrifying", believe me!



Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> What? Seriously? Amazing
> 
> Do post some photos of police too next time heheheehe, just tell them you want to make them proud


Mostly they are nowhere...U mostly can only see traffic police they will do nothing if something unrelated to traffic accident happens. I once read a piece of news, a policeman came to a victim who was killed by her boyfriend without gun...Ever since, policemen in that city are equipped with gun, but I'm sure they dare not to shoot. Sometimes I just love American police. A recent shooting from a policeman stirred immense anger even the shot man did attack police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> I will post some photos later, then you will say "terrifying", believe me!





Hahahaha 

'我不能等

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> '我不能等


Then come to Chongqing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> Then come to Chongqing!




Haha I want to but vacation is not till July. Oh I hear so many lovely things about Chongqing. 

You're going now? So jealous!!

>_<)/") -{{@

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Haha I want to but vacation is not till July. Oh I hear so many lovely things about Chongqing.
> 
> You're going now? So jealous!!
> 
> >_<)/") -{{@


I'm already back from Chongqing.
I hope I can go BACK to Chongqing soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I'm already back from Chongqing.
> I hope I can go BACK to Chongqing soon!



Where are the pretty girls？Hurry up！Do hurry up！！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Where are the pretty girls？Hurry up！Do hurry up！！


I dare to capture photos of metro and CPC of Chongqing, but I dare not to take photos of Chongqing girls. I guess I would have got slapped in my face if I had captured their faces! Let me search... If I have accidentally taken some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> I dare to capture photos of metro and CPC of Chongqing, but I dare not to take photos of Chongqing girls. I guess I would have got slapped in my face if I had captured their faces! Let me search... If I have accidentally taken some.




Hahahaha! LOL! Bro, you should have just asked them out. "Hi darling, you're so beautiful La! Like it if we went to get ice cream together ? Come on, you're teasing my heart La!"





cirr said:


> Where are the pretty girls？Hurry up！Do hurry up！！



ha ha ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hahahaha! LOL! Bro, you should have just asked them out. "Hi darling, you're so beautiful La! Like it if we went to get ice cream together ? Come on, you're teasing my heart La!"


When u say darling...that will be a noway back.

But there is also spicy stories.
Once I took photos in Wuhan Railway Station, a girl accidentally presented in my photo. And she rushed to me and directly took away my mobile phone and checked...U know what happened at last? She deleted all photos related to her and "helped" me add her in my Wechat APP...
I didn't say a word, everything happened too fast.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Continue Part3 Chongqing!*
_Another day in Chongqing_
Breakfast, one of the most famous *小面（small noodles)* restaurant, I had to eat it standing in front of the restaurant.






After seminar was over, I walked to *Hongyadong* again, at the southern bank of Jialing River





Where Jialing River meets Yangtze





*Hongyadong*





A riverside hotel
On the top is the *upper town*





Going up to the top of Hongyadong is the upper town





At the observation platform at the top of Hongyadong
*Jiangbei District*, north to Jialing River and Yangtze River

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

For dinner, of course *Chongqing Hot Port*
Wait for nearly one hour, from the day was bright to dark









This time, all spicy soup, for free.
In Chongqing, ordering not spicy soup requires 20-30yuan.





Walk back to Liberation Monument
@Shotgunner51 This building has similar elements of China Pavilion in Shanghai





Pedestrian street of *Liberation Monument




*
@cirr @TaiShang @Edison Chen 
Look at this hot family!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

I spent another day in Chongqing after the seminar was over.
Going to *Dazu District* by bus, 1.5 hours from downtown Chongqing

The location of *Dazu* in *Chongqing Municipality *





*Changzhou*, An ancient city in Dazu District





*City Wall*






Dazu District is where *Dazu Rock Carvings* are located, a UNESCO world heritage site.
Dazu Rock Carvings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
a series of Chinese religious sculptures and carvings, dating back as far as the 7th century AD, depicting and influenced by Buddhist, Confucian and Taoist beliefs.





You can use public wifi to get access to audio guide of Dazu Rock Carvings





*A harmony of Confucism, Taoism and Buddhism*





*Hell*





*轮回*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Back to the main districts of *Chongqing* from Dazu Rock Carvings 
I saw some people by the streets holding a board which said, 重庆城区指路，Direct roads in Chongqing.
I must be like driving in the labyrinth!

*Riverside road of Jialing River







*
arriving at *lower town*, north to Yangtze River on the Yuzhong Peninsular
*




*
a distant view of *Nan'an District*, at the southern bank of Yangtze River, linked by cablecar which I would try later
*





Huguang Guild Hall*
Built by people immigrated from Hubei/Hunan/(two provinces belong to a single Huguang Province in Qing Dynasty) . Today, it is estimated that 70% of people in Sichuan/Chongqing are descendants of immigrants from Hubei/Hunan Province and also provinces in Ming Dynasty and Qing Dynasty.





Dinner at a 江湖菜 restaurant（Rivers and lakes Dishes). 
*江湖(Rivers and lakes) *means all corners of the country or a society which is not controlled by certain laws and government. This word is usually used in Kung Fu novels.
*江湖菜（Rivers and lakes Dishes) *is opposite to those formal schools of Chinese cuisine, deeply rooted in lower class in history. It is easygoing, innovative and has no certain rules or styles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

The easiest way from Caiyuanba Railway Station(old Chongqing Station) in the *lower town* to the nearest metro station in the *upper town* is *by escalator*!





At the lower town, viewing the upper town





If u don't use escalator(2yuan, free if transfer from metro and bus using transport card), you have to climb this.
There are steps everywhere in Chongqing, within upper town, from lower town to upper town. Quite often the ground floor of a building is actually 3rd-10th floor, there will be a notice which says, pls go to fifth floor if u want to go to the street.





One of the entrances to *Huangguan Grand Escalator




*
*I am not acrophobic. But when I turned around, I couldn't feel my legs!*
*U got to try this if u travel to Chongqing!*
@TaiShang @cirr @Shotgunner51 @Edison Chen @Armstrong @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @Georgeclark
@Gufi @Rajaraja Chola @powastick @Azizam @ahojunk @Rasengan @Shan-e-ibrahim @definitelynotIndianet al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

After exiting the grand escalator is *Upper Town





A bridge over Yangtze River*





Old Chongqing Railway Station and bus station





*a panorama of lower town and upper town



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Another weird transport method is *Yangtze River Cablecar,* not the sort of cablecars used in mountains, but for commuters from the upper town to the southern bank of Yangtze River. Now, locals choose metro more and cablecar becomes a popular attraction among travelers. It takes roughly 4 minutes for 1166m.
(10 yuan one-way, 1.8 yuan/Transport card）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

The night view of Chongqing is the most exciting in mainland China I think, even better than Shanghai's Pudong. The buildings are actually not that high, but they are built on slopes or tops of mountains. There are some observation platforms on the mountains of Nan'an District.





*Online photos*











*End of Part 3 of my Enshi/Chongqing trip*
Part1 Part one, from Wuhan to Enshi *(by high speed train)*
Part2 *Part two, Enshi Grand Canyon*
Part3 Part three, Chongqing! Chongqing! (3-dimensional transport)

@AugenBlick @UKBengali @Luca1 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rasengan

> *I am not acrophobic. But when I turned around, I couldn't feel my legs!*
> *U got to try this if u travel to Chongqing!*



Brother Jin fascinating pictures The escalator is very steep must be one of the longest in the world or at least in China. I would need to listen to Rock Balboa's song 'Gonna fly now' or Wong Fei Hong theme soundtrack 'A man of determination' to complete that marathon of walking up the stairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> Brother Jin fascinating pictures The escalator is very steep must be one of the longest in the world or at least in China. I would need to listen to Rock Balboa's song 'Gonna fly now' or Wong Fei Hong theme soundtrack 'A man of determination' to complete that marathon of walking up the stairs.


Xiexie Zanmei!
It's the longest escalator in Asia, there are longer ones in Moscow Metro.
I really felt terrified and dizzy on this escalator but I didn't wanna walk up to the top.
I think u have been to a lot of metropolises of China, is Chongqing already included?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Xiexie Zanmei!
> It's the longest escalator in Asia, there are longer ones in Moscow Metro.
> I really felt terrified and dizzy on this escalator but I didn't wanna walk up to the top.
> I think u have been to a lot of metropolises of China, is Chongqing already included?



Brother your dedication in promoting and enthusiastically traveling across China through the use of the HSR network, is very commendable because you have shared a number of your adventures with us with tremendous detail. An amazing achievement for Chongqing to reach a milestone of constructing the largest escalator in Asia and this makes perfect sense because when you have a population of 32 million inhabitants and they need a mobile fast transportation system, then a longer escalator can hold more people in and out of the station. 

The experience of that escalator is probably terrifying and can make most individuals feel disorientated, however at least your legs will not burn by running a steep marathon. Although, who needs to have a gym membership when you can simply walk up and down those stairs to stay in shape Unfortunately, I did not have the opportunity to visit Chongqing when I was in China, partly because my friend was whining about the whether being too hot in the summer. However, I will definitely go in the future because it will be the largest metropolis in the world. Furthermore, Chongqing is a great destination for food and is considered one of the best in China, since it takes its influence from Sichuan Province. I never was fond of the food in Dalian especially its barbecued fish. Dangdong is heavily influenced by Korean cuisine, which is relatively okay. Actually there is a funny story about Dangdong. My best friends Mother advised me carefully that when you reach Dangdong, please don't mention South Korea or any ill words directed towards the Kim family, because a number of spies are located there. When we visited a North Korean restaurant, I wanted to say Long Live North Korea...however I mistakenly said Long Live South Korea The waitress was not amused, however luckily the head of the Agricultural Bank of China Dangdong branch was there Its amazing when you travel around Dangdong, because you can see the difference between China and North Korea in terms of development.


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> An amazing achievement for Chongqing to reach a milestone of constructing the largest escalator in Asia and this makes perfect sense because when you have a population of 32 million inhabitants and they need a mobile fast transportation system, then a longer escalator can hold more people in and out of the station.


The creation of Chongqing Municipality in 1990s was to better develop the relatively poor region of 3 gorges. But actually less than 10 million inhabitants live in core districts of Chongqing, most live in other districts or counties 1-5 hours from downtown Chongqing by bus.



Rasengan said:


> Although, who needs to have a gym membership when you can simply walk up and down those stairs to stay in shape


Exactly. It is said that people of Chongqing are generally slim because of these sort of stairs exercises. In any community in Chongqing, u will find that it's inevitable to climb some stairs to the main entrance.



Rasengan said:


> I did not have the opportunity to visit Chongqing when I was in China, partly because my friend was whining about the whether being too hot in the summer.


Super humid, just like Wuhan and Nanjing ,big three brothers by Yangtze River with unbearable humidity during summer. So, we either hide in room with A/C or sleep naked on the roof(very popular before 2000 when few people afforded A/C). During summer, u will see some poor people gather in the underground air defence facilities or public space with A/C.



Rasengan said:


> Chongqing is a great destination for food and is considered one of the best in China, since it takes its influence from Sichuan Province.


Don't say that in front of Chongqing-er. They are enemies of Chengdu, I'm not joking.



Rasengan said:


> Dangdong is heavily influenced by Korean cuisine, which is relatively okay.


Yesterday after watching Stand by Me Doraemon, we had some Korean food, Korean BBQ, very cheap in Wuhan, 80 yuan for us three(coupon). I don't think South Koreans can have beef the way we have.
@Nihonjin1051 a great 3D movie, the first time my mother knows this lovely blue fat guy. And for the first two days, we can buy the tickets with only 20yuan with Qunar, now it's back to 40-80yuan. I wanna watch again!












Rasengan said:


> Its amazing when you travel around Dangdong, because you can see the difference between China and North Korea in terms of development.


I heard the train from Dandong to Pyongyang has been recovered. But traveling in NK is too damn expensive and I won't take photos freely. I'm extremely interested in subway and tramway of Pyongyang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> The creation of Chongqing Municipality in 1990s was to better develop the relatively poor region of 3 gorges. But acutely less than 10 million inhabitants live in core districts of Chongqing, most live in other districts or counties 1-5 hours from downtown Chongqing by bus.



A separate municipality was a smart move by the policy makers of China, because effective planning and the allocation of funds for those projects can be easily achieved, unlike provinces who face obstacles and are hampered by bureaucracy.This is one of the main reasons, why people in Karachi want a separate municipality from the province of Sindh in Pakistan. The core districts of Chongqing houses 10 million inhabitants, however the truly remarkable elements of this city is that its expanding outwards at an accelerated rate. The same concept can be applied in London which has a population of 6 million inhabitants, but most of them actually live outside of central London and need to take a train to work everyday.




> Super humid, just like Wuhan and Nanjing ,big three brothers by Yangtze River with unbearable humidity during summer. So, we either hide in room with A/C or sleep naked on the roof(very popular before 2000 when few people afforded A/C). During summer, u will see some poor people gather in the underground air defence facilities or public space with A/C.



Brother Jin, have you visited Nanjing before because my friend from Jiangsu province, speaks very highly on this city. Apparently Nanjing has its own opera culture which is regarded with the same level of standard as Beijing opera house. Its amazing how our ancestors were able to live without A/C. Brother Jin, you must be careful with you articulation of people sleeping in roof tops naked, because then you might see a mass migration of Supa Powans visiting your cities and sexually harassing the women



> Yesterday after watching Stand by Me Doraemon, we had some Korean food, Korean BBQ, very cheap in Wuhan, 80 yuan for us three(coupon). I don't think South Koreans can have beef the way we have.
> @@Nihonjin1051 a great 3D movie, the first time my mother knows this lovely blue fat guy. And for the first two days, we can buy the tickets with only 20yuan with Qunar, now it's back to 40-80yuan. I wanna watch again!




Brother the main dish which they served in Dangdong was dog ribs and it was hilarious because my Hong Kong friend was confused. He owns a dog in Kowloon, therefore he was afraid that his pet would sniff his own kind. Actually when he had the first bite, he enjoyed it thoroughly as the texture has a unique flavour. Prices in China for eating good food is very cheap and fulfilling specifically street food. However then you have very expensive restaurants who serve abalone and bird nest soup. 



> Don't say that in front of Chongqing-er. They are enemies of Chengdu, I'm not joking.



I will only say that to a Chongqing-er, when I sit on a motorcycle about 100 meters away for safety and security. I guess this will be one way of witnessing the famous temper of the women of Chongqing There should be a boxing match between the women of Chongqing and Chengdu...and I should referee the match



> I heard the train from Dandong to Pyongyang has been recovered. But traveling in NK is too damn expensive and I won't take photos freely. I'm extremely interested in subway and tramway of Pyongyang.



When I had the opportunity to visit Dangdong, my friends took me for a boat ride to witness and observe certain areas of North Korea, because literally some specific points of the border is in touching distance. The train from Dangdong to Pyongyang is recovered, however I have no interests in visiting that country because you don't have the luxury of taking photos freely. Surprisingly there underground subway looks clean in comparison to London or Paris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Don't you think the tracks should be laid keeping future in mind, and the possibility of having 500kmph trains?


The priority as stated in the current plan is to link all cities or counties with more than half a million people to HSR network, which literally means nearly all cities and counties. If a line has an operating speed of 500kph, a train will stops at just a few stations. This is the same case as in intercity HSR, just 5-20km between adjacent stations, so 200kph-250kph is enough. If we want to commercialise 500kph HSR, a train will only stop at provincial capitals or sub-provincial cities. It will be only applicable as an additional line to major trunk corridor like Shanghai-Beijing and Beijing-Guangzhou. It has been already proved, 300-380kph for trunk lines, 200-250kph for tributary lines is the best strategy. If in several decade, 500kph is feasible, that's why some sections will be tested in the coming 2 years. Just add two parallel tracks in main lines, there is enough room along existing HSR lines in most cases.

If I design a supplymentary 500kph network, it will be like







Rasengan said:


> Brother Jin, have you visited Nanjing before because my friend from Jiangsu province, speaks very highly on this city.


Hundreds of times. When I was studying in Shanghai, I traveled to Nanjing or had seminars there quite often, nearly 200 pairs of bullet trains daily link these two cities. It's just too easy to have a one-day excursion to Nanjing 300 km away. And Nanjing to Wuhan is also not very far, only 3-3.5 hours by HSR. So a lot of people from Wuhan will organise a weekend trip to Nanjing, like going their at Friday night and then coming back at Sunday night. There are too many things to see in Nanjing, since Nanjing was the capital of many dynasties, like early Ming and Republic of China. Every time I travel to Nanjing, two places are a must for me, Nanjing Massacre Memorial Hall and Dr. Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum.



Rasengan said:


> There should be a boxing match between the women of Chongqing and Chengdu...


I will buy a ticket.



Rasengan said:


> Surprisingly there underground subway looks clean in comparison to London or Paris.


Perhaps the cleanest. Metros of Paris and New York are said to be the dirtiest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> Prices in China for eating good food is very cheap and fulfilling specifically street food. However then you have very expensive restaurants who serve abalone and bird nest soup.


Maybe because of the anti-corruption campaign, now a lot of high-end restaurants offer extremely cheap coupons and set meals. And because of fierce competition of different APPs in China, we can enjoy luxury in a vey reasonable price with huge discounts. It's very easy to order 4/5 star hotel with less than $40 and have dinner in a palace-like restaurant with less than $10 per person.

Another change here is the shopping habit. Some old shopping malls used to cover the entire city. But now, every district has at least one huge shopping centre. In 2014, more than 10 shopping centres were opened, 19 will be in 2015. So shopping in big malls becomes one part of the things done within community. Some old style local shopping centres are fading away(some once famous ones are closed), they got to be improved or will be forgotten in years. More gigantic malls like IKEA's grand shopping centre attract people from downtown to suburban areas, making life there much easier. Wuhanese used to shop in a department store and then find a nearby restaurant, but now everything is within one shopping centre, spending a whole day in one place.

One "tiny" community-level shopping centre where I watched movie yesterday. Small, but it offers all kinds of Chinese and foreign cuisines, cinema, bookstore, children's playground, arcade games, supermarket, etc, basically everything.





And I also go to food streets at night.
Having some BBQ and fried dumplings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> The priority as stated in the current plan is to link all cities or counties with more than half a million people to HSR network, which literally means nearly all cities and counties. If a line has an operating speed of 500kph, a train will stops at just a few stations. This is the same case as in intercity HSR, just 5-20km between adjacent stations, so 200kph-250kph is enough. If we want to commercialise 500kph HSR, a train will only stop at provincial capitals or sub-provincial cities. It will be only applicable as an additional line to major trunk corridor like Shanghai-Beijing and Beijing-Guangzhou. It has been already proved, 300-380kph for trunk lines, 200-250kph for tributary lines is the best strategy. If in several decade, 500kph is feasible, that's why some sections will be tested in the coming 2 years. Just add two parallel tracks in main lines, there is enough room along existing HSR lines in most cases.
> 
> If I design a supplymentary 500kph network, it will be like
> View attachment 226074
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of times. When I was studying in Shanghai, I traveled to Nanjing or had seminars there quite often, nearly 200 pairs of bullet trains daily link these two cities. It's just too easy to have a one-day excursion to Nanjing 300 km away. And Nanjing to Wuhan is also not very far, only 3-3.5 hours by HSR. So a lot of people from Wuhan will organise a weekend trip to Nanjing, like going their at Friday night and then coming back at Sunday night. There are too many things to see in Nanjing, since Nanjing was the capital of many dynasties, like early Ming and Republic of China. Every time I travel to Nanjing, two places are a must for me, Nanjing Massacre Memorial Hall and Dr. Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum.
> 
> 
> I will buy a ticket.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the cleanest. Metros of Paris and New York are said to be the dirtiest.



But then wouldn't it take further investments? Investments which are not profitable? As you said, turning radius etc have to be taken into consideration, which you mean that parallel tracks can't be laid, simply because turning radius of a parallel track will be the same. 
Also, is there space on bridges and overpasses to have a parallel line? 

Or was this a strategic oversight?


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But then wouldn't it take further investments? Investments which are not profitable? As you said, turning radius etc have to be taken into consideration, which you mean that parallel tracks can't be laid, simply because turning radius of a parallel track will be the same.
> Also, is there space on bridges and overpasses to have a parallel line?
> 
> Or was this a strategic oversight?


I didn't mean they are on the same bridge like








*But*
















Parallel, but have some distance and then join together at the same station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> I didn't mean they are on the same bridge like
> View attachment 226097
> View attachment 226096
> 
> 
> *But*
> View attachment 226099
> View attachment 226100
> View attachment 226103
> View attachment 226104
> View attachment 226105
> 
> Parallel, but have some distance and then join together at the same station.



That essentially means spending all together new for everything. 
Right now, All the infrastructure spending is going on by taking loans to finance the projects, or issuing bonds, with the hope that the general benefits will be able to pay back. But, at that time, would it be possible. Especially say if there is a debt hold?

Right now, only Shanghai-Beijing line, as far as I know, are operationally profitable, others are operationally on loss. Leave alone the initial capital of setting up the system which by itself is quite huge.

I am not saying that the system necessarily needs to be net profitable, but still, I think it should at least run at an operational break even cost, or else this is essentially a transport subsidy to everyone. 

Now is that wise? 

I would say, that there should have been oversight to plan a possible 500kmph line in the future, by optimization, could have saved HUGE money.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> That essentially means spending all together new for everything.
> Right now, All the infrastructure spending is going on by taking loans to finance the projects, or issuing bonds, with the hope that the general benefits will be able to pay back. But, at that time, would it be possible. Especially say if there is a debt hold?
> 
> Right now, only Shanghai-Beijing line, as far as I know, are operationally profitable, others are operationally on loss. Leave alone the initial capital of setting up the system which by itself is quite huge.
> 
> I am not saying that the system necessarily needs to be net profitable, but still, I think it should at least run at an operational break even cost, or else this is essentially a transport subsidy to everyone.
> 
> Now is that wise?
> 
> I would say, that there should have been oversight to plan a possible 500kmph line in the future, by optimization, could have saved HUGE money.


CR as a whole is never profitable. Considering social benefit, every HSR is profitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> CR as a whole is never profitable. Considering social benefit, every HSR is profitable.



Exactly, that's why I think, the railways on the whole should at max have 5% loss as a share of revenue on an operational basis excluding Capital cost.


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Maybe because of the anti-corruption campaign, now a lot of high-end restaurants offer extremely cheap coupons and set meals. And because of fierce competition of different APPs in China, we can enjoy luxury in a vey reasonable price with huge discounts. It's very easy to order 4/5 star hotel with less than $40 and have dinner in a palace-like restaurant with less than $10 per capita.
> 
> Another change here is the shopping habit. Some old shopping malls used to cover the entire city. But now, every district has at least one huge shopping centre. In 2014, more than 10 shopping centres were opened, 19 will be in 2015. So shopping in big malls becomes one part of the things done within community. Some old style local shopping centres are fading away(some once famous ones are closed), they got to be improved or will be forgotten in years. More gigantic malls like IKEA's grand shopping centre attract people from downtown to suburban areas, making life there much easier. Wuhanese used to shop in a department store and then find a nearby restaurant, but now everything is within one shopping centre, spending a whole day in one place.
> 
> One "tiny" community-level shopping centre where I watched movie yesterday. Small, but it offers all kinds of Chinese and foreign cuisines, cinema, bookstore, children's playground, arcade games, supermarket, etc, basically everything.
> View attachment 226098
> 
> 
> And I also go to food streets at night.
> Having some BBQ and fried dumplings.
> View attachment 226101



Mind your weight。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Mind your weight。


Climb stairs in Chongqing and then have a grand hot pot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> Climb stairs in Chongqing and then have a grand hot port!


hotpot


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Climb stairs in Chongqing and then have a grand hot pot!
> View attachment 226147



Welcome to Beijing 

【转一转】北京最好吃的十大火锅_皇族吧_百度贴吧

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Hotpot Shanghai style

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

getting hungry by looking at the food on the table

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Hotpot Shanghai style


In Chongqing, if you order beef slice or lamb slice, they will look down upon you....
*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> In Chongqing, if you order beef slice or lamb slice, they will look down upon you....
> *
> *


Why is that?


----------



## AndrewJin

Just like you go to KFC and order Chinese rice ,they just don't suit with each other.
When I was in Chongqing, some costumers ordered lamb slice, they were served with some iced slice which seemed to be bought from supermarket years ago.

order meet like this, fresh! To make meat slice, you have to first put meat in the refrigerator to make it hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*郑焦城际试运进行时，今日迎百名网友试乘*
http://www.chnrailway.com/html/20150522/1049003.shtml

*Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo Intercity HSR starts pilot operation 
100 netizens as the first passengers*




（中华铁道网通讯员 王永乐）5月21日上午，100名媒体记者以及通过郑州铁路局官方微博、微信征集的100余名大学生情侣和热心网友，作为首批试乘者体验郑焦铁路，随着汽笛的一声长鸣，C2900次动车组从郑州站经过铁路黄河大桥向焦作站疾驰而去。(新华网)

　　郑焦城际铁路作为中原城市群区域一体化发展的重要基础设施，全程共设有焦作、修武西、武陟东、黄河景区、南阳寨、海棠寺、郑州7站。

　　据悉，郑焦铁路是河南省第一批开工建设的城际铁路，也是以郑州为圆心的河南“米”字型高速铁路客运专线郑州至太原的重要组成部分，郑焦城际铁路运行初期每天开行12趟动车组列车，从郑州站到焦作站，开行方式为站站停和中间站停等方式。郑焦铁路动车组“试跑”最快仅需40分钟，与城际大巴相比既方便安全又快捷准时，从郑州至焦作城际大巴大约2小时40分钟，而焦作到郑州的火车需绕道新乡，铁路里程达143公里2个多小时。

　　据河南城际铁路有限公司北线指挥部负责人介绍，郑焦铁路开通运营后，将极大压缩郑州与焦作间的行车时间，使焦作融入郑州半小时经济生活圈。据测算，正式运营后，郑州到焦作最快仅需40分钟，与城际大巴相比既方便安全又快捷准时（从郑州至焦作城际大巴大约2小时40分钟），而焦作到郑州的火车需绕道新乡，铁路里程达143公里耗时2个多小时。

　　据悉，郑焦铁路是河南省第一批开工建设的城际铁路，也是以郑州为圆心的河南“米”字型高速铁路客运专线郑州至太原的重要组成部分。城际铁路可以缓解郑州的交通压力，减少很多不必要的车辆出行，让城市之间的距离更短更快捷，让郑州繁荣发展加快了速度。

*The second Intercity HSR(200kph, reserved to 250kph) of Zhengzhou Zhongyuan urban agglomeration is under the final pilot operation according to full schedule before official inauguration in June or July. It takes 40 minutes for this 78km line, much quicker than 2.5 hours by intercity bus. Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo Intercity is the initial phase of Zhengzhou-Taiyuan passenger-dedicated line.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Hotpot Shanghai style


What is Shanghai Style? You mean it looks spicy but taste not spicy?


----------



## AndrewJin

*青藏铁路与青海机场推出空铁联运服务 旅客点赞*

*Air-rail intermodality service between Xining Airport and Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR*

“空铁联运服务让我一下飞机就能直接赶往火车站坐动车，省时省力，方便快捷。给这种服务点个赞。”5月28日，从西宁曹家堡机场乘客运大巴到西宁火车站换乘动车组前往门源旅游的江苏旅客黄先生高兴地说。

*"Air-rail intermodality service makes it possible that I directly went to the railway station for bullet train on getting off my plane. It saves time and effort, very convenient and fast. I highly appreciate this service,” said Mr. Huang happily, who is from Jiangsu Province, taking a direct bus from Xining Airport to Xining Railway Station to transfer HSR to Menyuan for traveling.*

5月下旬以来，青藏铁路公司和青海机场公司加强合作，推出空铁联运便民服务活动，为到青海旅游、工作、探亲的旅客铺就从火车站直达机场的“门到门”便捷之路。

*A gate-to-gate service from railway station directly to airport was introduced from late May with cooperation between QTR Company(Qinghai-Tibet Railway) and Qinghai Airport Corporation.*

兰新高铁自2014年年底开通运营以来，青海西宁东连甘肃兰州、西通河西走廊的地理区位优势更加凸显，门源、张掖、酒泉、嘉峪关等高铁沿线城市与西宁的地面交通时间大大缩短，西宁火车站客流持续走高。据青藏铁路公司客运部门统计，兰新高铁开通以来，西宁火车站已累计发送旅客242.8万人次，其中发送高铁旅客达到59.9万人次。

兰新高铁开通后，外地游客乘坐飞机抵达西宁，再换乘高铁动车去往西宁周边500公里范围内城市一睹沿线美景，以及通过高铁到达西宁，再换乘飞机去往周边城市的需求比较旺盛。目前，西宁火车站与曹家堡机场间的客运大巴已正式开通运营，从西宁火车站至西宁曹家堡机场全程高速公路，用时不超过30分钟，极大地方便了旅客。

*It takes less than 30 minutes from Xining Railway Station to Xining Airport through expressway. *

青藏铁路公司和青海机场公司将继续推进运输服务产品的深度融合，加快推进在西宁火车站和曹家堡机场互设售票点及服务柜台、开发“空铁一票通”等联运产品，共同打造好青海空铁联运品牌，更好地服务广大旅客出行。
*Instal railway ticket counters at Xining Airport and develop more air-rail intermodality products of "One ticket for airplane and HSR".


New Xining Railway Station, Qinghai Province*





*Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR*, one section under Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company





*Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR in Menyuan County*
Easily reachable through air-rail intermodality service

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

That news is way old (and might have been posted somewhere) but I will share nonetheless as it has some beautiful scenery. 

*China's most beautiful HSR to cut travel time bet. Xiamen & Wuyishan*
02 May 2015





The Hefei-Fuzhou (Hefu) High-speed Railway is scheduled to be put into operation before July 1st this year. It is billed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China as many scenic spots are scattered along the 800-kilometer railway.

The high-speed railway, with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is expected to cut the travel time between Xiamen and Wuyishan to about 4 hours.




Wuyishan

It is expected to take about 4 hours to Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province and about 4 hours and 30 minutes to Mount Huang in Anhui Province after the Hefu High-speed Railway is put into operation.





Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province




Mount Huang in Anhui Province


According to reports, a total of 49 pairs of high-speed trains will be added on the Hefu High-speed Railway. Of which, three of them will link Xiamen North Railway Station and Beijing South Railway Station with the G322/3, G324/5 and G326/1 trains.

A high-speed railway route between Xiamen and Beijing was launched last July, which shortened travel time between the two cities by 15 hours, and the travel time is expected to be reduced by 2 hours to about 10 hours 39 minutes and 11 hours 17 minutes, depending on the route.

The current Xiamen-Beijing high-speed railway route G166 will be suspended after the launch of the Hefu High-speed Railway, and the ticket price for a second-class seat on the new high-speed railway is estimated at about 860 yuan.

A route linking Xiamen and Qingdao will also be opened for the first time, with a travel time of 12.5 hours and a designated 960 passengers and staff.

The Hefu High-speed Railway is the 4th double-line electric railway with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour in China. With a total length of 800 kilometers, the Hefu High-speed Railway will start from the South Hefei Station and make stops at the Changlinhe Station, the Chaohu Station, the Wuwei Station, the North Tongling Station, the Nanling Station, the Jingxian Station, the Shengde Station, the North Jixi Station, the North Huangshan Station, the Maoyuan Station, the Dexing Station, the Shangrao Station, the Wufushan Station, the North Wuyishan Staion (Wuyishan City), the East Wuyishan Station (Jianyang City), the West Jian’ou Station, the North Nanping Station (Yanping District), the North Gutian Station, the East Yuqing Station, and finally arrive at the Fuzhou Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Trial runs of the 852km *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR* commerce today 01.06.2015






This will be one of the most picturesque HSRs in the world。

Great news for the tourism industry。



TaiShang said:


> That news is way old (and might have been posted somewhere) but I will share nonetheless as it has some beautiful scenery.
> 
> *China's most beautiful HSR to cut travel time bet. Xiamen & Wuyishan*
> 02 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hefei-Fuzhou (Hefu) High-speed Railway is scheduled to be put into operation before July 1st this year. It is billed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China as many scenic spots are scattered along the 800-kilometer railway.
> 
> The high-speed railway, with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is expected to cut the travel time between Xiamen and Wuyishan to about 4 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuyishan
> 
> It is expected to take about 4 hours to Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province and about 4 hours and 30 minutes to Mount Huang in Anhui Province after the Hefu High-speed Railway is put into operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuyuan in Jiangxi Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Huang in Anhui Province
> 
> 
> According to reports, a total of 49 pairs of high-speed trains will be added on the Hefu High-speed Railway. Of which, three of them will link Xiamen North Railway Station and Beijing South Railway Station with the G322/3, G324/5 and G326/1 trains.
> 
> A high-speed railway route between Xiamen and Beijing was launched last July, which shortened travel time between the two cities by 15 hours, and the travel time is expected to be reduced by 2 hours to about 10 hours 39 minutes and 11 hours 17 minutes, depending on the route.
> 
> The current Xiamen-Beijing high-speed railway route G166 will be suspended after the launch of the Hefu High-speed Railway, and the ticket price for a second-class seat on the new high-speed railway is estimated at about 860 yuan.
> 
> A route linking Xiamen and Qingdao will also be opened for the first time, with a travel time of 12.5 hours and a designated 960 passengers and staff.
> 
> The Hefu High-speed Railway is the 4th double-line electric railway with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour in China. With a total length of 800 kilometers, the Hefu High-speed Railway will start from the South Hefei Station and make stops at the Changlinhe Station, the Chaohu Station, the Wuwei Station, the North Tongling Station, the Nanling Station, the Jingxian Station, the Shengde Station, the North Jixi Station, the North Huangshan Station, the Maoyuan Station, the Dexing Station, the Shangrao Station, the Wufushan Station, the North Wuyishan Staion (Wuyishan City), the East Wuyishan Station (Jianyang City), the West Jian’ou Station, the North Nanping Station (Yanping District), the North Gutian Station, the East Yuqing Station, and finally arrive at the Fuzhou Station.



You beat me to it！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Trial runs of the 852km *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR* commerce *today 01.06.2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be one of the most picturesque HSRs in the world。
> 
> Great news for the tourism industry。
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it！



My posting was kind of outdated. You had the breaking news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang @cirr 
Man, are u living in history? Now it's not trial run, this HSR will be inaugurated on 1 July.
Now, it's* trial operation*, which literally means operation according to full timetable but without passengers.
试运行 vs 试运营 vs 运营。Too many mistakes in today's news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> @TaiShang @cirr
> Man, are u living in history? Now it's not trial run, this HSR will be inaugurated on 1 July.
> Now, it's* trial operation*, which literally means operation according to full timetable but without passengers.
> 试运行 vs 试运营 vs 运营。Too many mistakes in today's news.



You've got the latest updates, bro. Hats off on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> @TaiShang @cirr
> Man, are u living in history? Now it's not trial run, this HSR will be inaugurated on 1 July.
> Now, it's* trial operation*, which literally means operation according to full timetable but without passengers.
> 试运行 vs 试运营 vs 运营。Too many mistakes in today's news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


>


Is this Hefei-Fuzhou HSR under trial operation?


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Is this Hefei-Fuzhou HSR under trial operation?



Sure。Pic taken on 28.05.2015.

合福高铁：今起空载试运行 晨光新视界 150601—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

最美高铁：合福高铁即将投入试运行—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tresbon

*Spectacular, rarely seen images of China's railways*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Sure。Pic taken on 28.05.2015.
> 
> 合福高铁：今起空载试运行 晨光新视界 150601—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
> 
> 最美高铁：合福高铁即将投入试运行—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


wait for my experience of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, one day Wuhan-Hefei-Shangrao-Nanchang-Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Part one, from Wuhan to Enshi *(by high speed train)*
*Part two, Enshi Grand Canyon*
Part three, Chongqing! Chongqing! (3-dimensional transport)

*The final part *
*Part four, Tenglong Cave (soaring dragon cave)*
On way back to Wuhan from Chongqing, I decided to visit China's biggest cave in* Lichuan City*, Enshi Tujia and Miao Prefecture.

Early morning of a metro station in *Chongqing*






8am at* Chongqing North Railway Station *
only one third of the waiting room is in use





*Train G308, Chengdu East - Beijing West*
*



]*

*G50 expressway again*
*



*

*Karst landform*
*



*

Although located in Hubei, *Lichuan City* is only 2 hours by HSR from Chongqing, strongly influenced by culture and economy of Chongqing.
*Lichuan Railway Station*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

There is a direct shuttle bus from Lichuan Railway Station to *Tenglong Cave* 8km from downtown Lichuan. (5 yuan, every 30 minutes)

Tenglong Cave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Tenglong Cave* (Chinese: 腾龙洞; literally: "soaring dragon cave") is believed to be *the longest monomer karst cave system* in the world. The cave entrance is 74 m (243 ft) and 64 m (210 ft) wide, leading to 59.8 km (37.2 mi) of passageways. An underground network of streams runs for 16.8 km (10.4 mi) whilst the cave is the source of the Qingjiang River. Year round temperatures underground remain in the 16–18 degrees Celsius range.

It has basically two grand caves, one is *wet cave*(the underground Qingjiang River), the other is the grand *dry cave*.
The entrance of wet cave is a waterfall of Qingjiang River which is a tributary of Yangtze River.





*Qing River*








There is a walking path and a tourist minibus road(10yuan) in the grand *dry cave*, i.e. Tenglong Cave.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Highlights of Tenglong Cave are two shows.
One is an exciting* laser show *in a grand cave deep inside.


















The other one is local* Tujia people*'s songs and dances.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lichuan City, Enshi Prefecture





Steamed dumplings, steamed meat, rice tofu*
only 25yuan
*





Back home
Lichuan Railway Station











End of my Chongqing/Enshi trip by HSR
Part one, from Wuhan to Enshi (by high speed train)
Part two, Enshi Grand Canyon
Part three, Chongqing! Chongqing! (3-dimensional transport)*
Part four, Tenglong Cave

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Today's railway English is really weird...
Why will a train change the terminal station?


----------



## Rasengan

> Maybe because of the anti-corruption campaign, now a lot of high-end restaurants offer extremely cheap coupons and set meals. And because of fierce competition of different APPs in China, we can enjoy luxury in a vey reasonable price with huge discounts. It's very easy to order 4/5 star hotel with less than $40 and have dinner in a palace-like restaurant with less than $10 per person.



Brother a number of high end expensive restaurants have actually closed in Beijing, in which my friend was kind enough to take me there.This is because the price of Maotai has decreased by 40%, due to the government banning and putting restrictions on civil servants for spending money on entertaining guest. This policy is very good as a number of officials were prone to use the red card claiming it for business purposes and thus the company use to pay for it. I am glad that policy makers have actually clamped down on corrupt people, because everyone should be equal. The same should be applied in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Rasengan said:


> Brother a number of high end expensive restaurants have actually closed in Beijing, in which my friend was kind enough to take me there.This is because the price of Maotai has decreased by 40%, due to the government banning and putting restrictions on civil servants for spending money on entertaining guest. This policy is very good as a number of officials were prone to use the red card claiming it for business purposes and thus the company use to pay for it. I am glad that policy makers have actually clamped down on corrupt people, because everyone should be equal. The same should be applied in Pakistan.


High end restaurants have to shift their consumer group orientation. I have once tasted the highest rank of Maotai. Frankly speaking, the bottle itself seems much pricier than the water inside... A lot of hotels which are affiliated to SOEs and public institutions have to find customers themselves. I once spent only 190yuan for a standard room in a luxurious hotel affiliated to Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences. It will harm the economy in the short run but there are more opportunities among ordinary customers.


----------



## AndrewJin

6月1日，沈阳至丹东高速铁路全线开始联调联试，沈丹高铁开通运营进入倒计时
*Shenyang-Dandong HSR starts final trial on 1 June*
*



*

沈丹高铁于2010年5月1日正式开工建设，全线建设里程205.7公里，为双线电气化无砟轨道，线路起自沈阳南站，途经本溪新城、本溪、南芬北、通远堡西、凤城东、五龙背东，止于丹东站。全线共有双线桥梁82座，新建隧道58座，设计运行时速为每小时250公里。

据沈阳铁路局相关部门介绍，联调联试是以沈丹高铁达到设计速度为目标，采用相关检测设备，评价供电、接触网、通信、信号等系统的性能，验证路基、轨道、桥梁、隧道等结构工程的适用性，评价电磁环境、振动噪声等方面是否满足相关标准的要求，为沈丹高铁顺利开通提供科学依据。

沈丹高铁是东北铁路网的重要组成部分，正式开通运营后，将与哈大高铁、盘营高铁、京哈铁路秦沈段实现互联互通。届时，沈阳至丹东列车运行时间将由过去最长的5小时48分，缩短至1小时左右，更加方便市民出行。

*Shenyang-Dandong HSR* started construction on 1 May 2010. The 205.7km unballasted railway from Shenyang South to Dandong has a designed speed of *250km/h*, stopping at 6 intermediate stations, Benxi New City, Benxi, Nanfen North, Tongyuanbao West, Fengcheng East and Wulongbei East.

Shenyang-Dandong HSR is an important line of Northeast China railway network. It will connect to Harbin-Dalian HSR, Panying HSR, Beijng-Harbin HSR. The traveling time will be cut from 5 hours to only 1 hour.

*NE China HSR Network*




@Rasengan Finally, China-NK border!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> 6月1日，沈阳至丹东高速铁路全线开始联调联试，沈丹高铁开通运营进入倒计时
> *Shenyang-Dandong HSR starts final trial on 1 June*
> *
> View attachment 226726
> *
> 
> 沈丹高铁于2010年5月1日正式开工建设，全线建设里程205.7公里，为双线电气化无砟轨道，线路起自沈阳南站，途经本溪新城、本溪、南芬北、通远堡西、凤城东、五龙背东，止于丹东站。全线共有双线桥梁82座，新建隧道58座，设计运行时速为每小时250公里。
> 
> 据沈阳铁路局相关部门介绍，联调联试是以沈丹高铁达到设计速度为目标，采用相关检测设备，评价供电、接触网、通信、信号等系统的性能，验证路基、轨道、桥梁、隧道等结构工程的适用性，评价电磁环境、振动噪声等方面是否满足相关标准的要求，为沈丹高铁顺利开通提供科学依据。
> 
> 沈丹高铁是东北铁路网的重要组成部分，正式开通运营后，将与哈大高铁、盘营高铁、京哈铁路秦沈段实现互联互通。届时，沈阳至丹东列车运行时间将由过去最长的5小时48分，缩短至1小时左右，更加方便市民出行。
> 
> *Shenyang-Dandong HSR* started construction on 1 May 2010. The 205.7km unballasted railway from Shenyang South to Dandong has a designed speed of *250km/h*, stopping at 6 intermediate stations, Benxi New City, Benxi, Nanfen North, Tongyuanbao West, Fengcheng East and Wulongbei East.
> 
> Shenyang-Dandong HSR is an important line of Northeast China railway network. It will connect to Harbin-Dalian HSR, Panying HSR, Beijng-Harbin HSR. The traveling time will be cut from 5 hours to only 1 hour.
> 
> *NE China HSR Network*
> View attachment 226725
> 
> @Rasengan Finally, China-NK border!



Looking forward to Dandong-Tonghua-Yanji-Mudanjiang HSR。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Looking forward to Dandong-Tonghua-Yanji-Mudanjiang HSR。


HSR along China-NK border?


----------



## TaiShang

"十三五规划"

THE 135 PLAN IS THE 13TH 5-YEAR PLAN OF CHINA FOR THE YEARS 2016-2020 AND IT IS BEING VIGOROUSLY JOSTLED.

Copy the above phrase and search with Baidu, yo will see numerous analyses and reports for various interests and industrial silos all pointing to suggestions for inclusion in the national plan.

*For example in the SuperTrains [Gao Tie] several provinces are vying for getting 70% of all counties being serviced by a network of criss-crossing lines. *There is up north a major push for a tunnel of supertrains to connect Dalian, Liaoning Province undersea to Yantai, Shandong. This Gulf known as Bohai has the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei-Shandong-Liaoning as one economic area to get from Dalian to Yantai is about 1000km and the proposed mega project will shortened it to 100km and 40minutes.

So according to your interests, you can read about petrochemicals, nuclear power, foreign trade, electronic parts industries, over 1000 major industries and many more sub-groups. This is how involved everyone of any power is involved with the planning process of national will.

Here is one link among many:

百度新闻搜索_十三五规划
NEWS.BAIDU.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway English*






















@ahojunk Correct English?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Live news of inauguration of Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR, Guizhou-Guangzhou HSR 
and Nanning-Guangzhou HSR on 26 Dec 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *Railway English*
> View attachment 226889
> 
> View attachment 226891
> View attachment 226892
> View attachment 226893
> 
> 
> View attachment 226888
> View attachment 226890
> 
> @ahojunk Correct English?


@AndrewJin 

Yes, the English good.

It is much better than the "Chinglish" I have seen on some other noticeboards.

"Chinglish" is not exclusive to China, Taiwan and Hong Kong also have their fair share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> Yes, the English good.
> 
> It is much better than the "Chinglish" I have seen on some other noticeboards.
> 
> "Chinglish" is not exclusive to China, Taiwan and Hong Kong also have their fair share.


Oh my...So CRH English is quite good.
This is new to me
@ahojunk So I decide to teach myself railway English through CR's weibo everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> 6月1日，沈阳至丹东高速铁路全线开始联调联试，沈丹高铁开通运营进入倒计时
> *Shenyang-Dandong HSR starts final trial on 1 June*
> *
> View attachment 226726
> *
> 
> 沈丹高铁于2010年5月1日正式开工建设，全线建设里程205.7公里，为双线电气化无砟轨道，线路起自沈阳南站，途经本溪新城、本溪、南芬北、通远堡西、凤城东、五龙背东，止于丹东站。全线共有双线桥梁82座，新建隧道58座，设计运行时速为每小时250公里。
> 
> 据沈阳铁路局相关部门介绍，联调联试是以沈丹高铁达到设计速度为目标，采用相关检测设备，评价供电、接触网、通信、信号等系统的性能，验证路基、轨道、桥梁、隧道等结构工程的适用性，评价电磁环境、振动噪声等方面是否满足相关标准的要求，为沈丹高铁顺利开通提供科学依据。
> 
> 沈丹高铁是东北铁路网的重要组成部分，正式开通运营后，将与哈大高铁、盘营高铁、京哈铁路秦沈段实现互联互通。届时，沈阳至丹东列车运行时间将由过去最长的5小时48分，缩短至1小时左右，更加方便市民出行。
> 
> *Shenyang-Dandong HSR* started construction on 1 May 2010. The 205.7km unballasted railway from Shenyang South to Dandong has a designed speed of *250km/h*, stopping at 6 intermediate stations, Benxi New City, Benxi, Nanfen North, Tongyuanbao West, Fengcheng East and Wulongbei East.
> 
> Shenyang-Dandong HSR is an important line of Northeast China railway network. It will connect to Harbin-Dalian HSR, Panying HSR, Beijng-Harbin HSR. The traveling time will be cut from 5 hours to only 1 hour.
> 
> *NE China HSR Network*
> View attachment 226725
> 
> @Rasengan Finally, China-NK border!


 
Any chance connecting with North Korea in the future?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Any chance connecting with North Korea in the future?


Over the dead body of my relative Jin(in Korean Kim)!


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Over the dead body of my relative Jin(in Korean Kim)!


 
Why? Maybe he choose the trading economy, open the market to China. Who knows?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Why? Maybe he choose the trading economy, open the market to China. Who knows?


He executed most pro-China high-rank officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

* "Cleaners" at Shanghai CRH Depot *
动车组列车“环保师” - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

For today's railway English, I have to explain to you. In *Chongqing North Railway Station* which is still under re-construction, some trains provide check-in only in south square, some trains only in north square. So far, north square and south square are separated by a huge construction site. This situation will be temporary. If you buy a ticket from Chongqing North, you will be informed which square is the right place for you to check-in.




@ahojunk I suppose "proceed" is much more "elegant" than "go".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Final four weeks!
On 1 July(or before 1 July)
Inauguration of new lines*
1, Hefei-Fuzhou HSR
2, Guizhou section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR
3, Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo Intercity HSR





*And several new high-speed railways have started or will be start final trial 
and will operate after July in 2015.*
1, Chengdu-Chongqing HSR
2, Jilin-Huichun HSR
3, Shenyang-Dandong HSR
4,Dalian-Dandong HSR
5. Hainan West Ring HSR
6, Harbin-Qiqiha'er HSR
7, Lanzhou-Zhongchuan Airport Intercity HSR
etc

Part of the new lines of 2015





Hefei-Fuzhou HSR in final trial

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*DON'T THROW YOU HSR TICKETS AWAY!*
本报讯 合福高铁开通已进入倒计时。记者昨日从合福高铁（武夷山）推介会上获悉，合福高铁开通之日至今年12月底，福建省各地200余家景区将推出各类折扣优惠。
　　福建省旅游局副局长陈奕辉介绍，合福高铁开通后，福州、厦门、武夷山将形成“周末城际铁路旅行圈”。同时，借助已经开通的温福、向莆、福厦、厦深等铁路线，全省九市一区都可直接串联。
　　合福高铁正线经过南平、宁德、福州三市，沿线共有世界双遗产地1处（武夷山）、世界地质公园1处（宁德世界地质公园）、国家5A级景区2处（武夷山、太姥山白水洋风景区），4A级景区23处，3A级景区25处，2A级15处。如果算上合福高铁连接的京福高铁，中国4个“世界自然与文化双遗产地”中有3个在这条高铁线上，分别是泰山、黄山、武夷山，因此合福高铁又被称为“中国双世遗高铁”，是一条真正的旅游高铁线路。
　　“合福高铁开通之日至12月底期间，福建省各地200余家景区都将推出各种折扣优惠。”陈奕辉说，免费的代表性景区有中华武夷茶博园等5处；宁德上金贝景区等6家景区推出5折优惠；前往福安白云山景区等5家景区，可享受6折让利。此外，还有3家景区推出7折优惠，三坊七巷、永泰天门山景区等10余家景区推出8折优惠。
　　届时福建、江西和安徽的不少城市之间会形成“周末旅游圈”和“一日旅游圈”。对此，各省市也纷纷推出旅游优惠活动，如7月1日至7日黄山市所有A级以上景区，针对旅行社组织的团队游客，凭本人身份证件和高铁票给予门票价格5折优惠。
　　值得关注的是，合福（京福）高铁还是京台高速铁路的一部分，未来可抵达台湾。陈奕辉介绍，届时通过厦门和福建的对台通道以及厦深铁路的对港、对澳通道，福建将打造至台湾、香港、澳门的旅游模式，“一程多站”式的环海峡旅游圈将变成现实。陈奕辉还透露，福建将联手周边省份，共同打造“高铁+小三通+海峡旅游目的地”和“高铁+邮轮”的立体旅游网络。
　　另外，福建省结合合福高铁沿线城市客源特点，主要推出了6条精品旅游线路。其中，“慢活闽台温馨之旅”线路，利用福建小三通密集发班无缝对接台湾，旅客可以搭乘客轮从厦门经金门前往台湾，也可以从福州平潭前往马祖，更可以乘坐“海峡号”直航台湾。
　　凭车票免费的代表性景区有：中华武夷茶博园景区、开通当日的平潭各景区等5处。
　　5折优惠的代表性景区有：宁德蕉城区的3A级上金贝景区；永安市的2个4A级景区桃源洞和石林等6家。
　　6折优惠的代表性景区有：福安白云山景区（仅限安徽、江西散客）、4A级景区世界地质公园太姥山（仅限安徽、江西团队）等5家。
　　7折优惠的代表性景区有：漳平九鹏溪等3家。
　　8折优惠的代表性景区有：5A级景区世界地质公园宁德白水洋鸳鸯溪，中国历史文化名城三坊七巷、永泰天门山景区、龙硿洞风景区等十余家。
　　福州贵安温泉景区、溪山温泉景区、融汇汇雅温泉、大明谷温泉景区、黄楮林温泉景区、七叠温泉景区、武夷水秀梦之泉、云河漂流等8大景区凭车票到可抵扣景区门票30~50元不等。
　　凭车票还可享受武夷山三木自遊小镇、福州青云山景区、贵安欢乐世界休闲旅游度假区、旗山森林温泉度假村等5大景区的门票、住宿等特价优惠。

With *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR tickets (opened on 1st July)*, you can enjoy free entry fees or 20% to 50% discounts of scenic spots along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, including World Geoparks and UNESCO world heritage sites.

*So, keep your bullet train tickets!*
World heritage sites along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR






*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, said to be one of the most beautiful HSR in China*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR welcomes the first guide dog*
导盲犬首次乘坐兰新高铁-旅客论坛 - 高铁族
6月5日，在兰州开往嘉峪关的D2753次列车上，导盲犬ECO卧在主人脚下。当日，兰州盲人夫妇常建荣、李红颜携带导盲犬ECO从兰州火车站乘坐D2753次动车前往嘉峪关，这是铁路总公司5月1日正式实施残障旅客携带导盲犬进站乘车规定以来，兰新高铁首次迎来携带导盲犬进站乘车的视力残障旅客。兰州铁路局在购票、进站、乘车等方面采取了一系列服务措施，为这对携带导盲犬的盲人夫妇乘车创造无障碍的出行条件。
Guide dog Eco led the blind couple from Lanzhou to Train D2753 to Jiayuguan on 5 June.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> Hefei-Fuzhou HSR in final trial
> View attachment 227189
> 
> 
> View attachment 227191


This is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> This is amazing.


Forget not to throw your HSR tickets away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

中国中车：下周一“发车” 高铁巨头业绩看好_股市直播_市场_中金在线
*Tomorrow, the first day of merging of CSR&CNR into 中国中车（CRRC) to be listed, **720 billion yuan!*
*



*

近日，中国南车发布公告称，中国南北车完成合并的换股实施工作，公司股票简称由“中国南车”变更为“中国中车”，股票代码继续沿用中国南车的代码，将于6月8日(下周一)正式登陆资本市场。

　　市场聚焦中国中车下周一“发车”总股本达272.88亿股，市值逾7200亿元

　　被市场喻为 “神车”的中国中车“发车”时间终于敲定。近日，中国南车发布公告称，中国南北车完成合并的换股实施工作，公司股票简称由“中国南车”变更为“中国中车”，股票代码继续沿用中国南车的代码，将于6月8日(下周一)正式登陆资本市场。

　　*历时半年尘埃落定*

　　公告显示，中国南车已于6月1日完成工商变更登记手续，取得了营业执照，变更后的公司名称为“中国中车股份有限公司”。中国南车与中国北车合并的换股实施工作已经完成，合并后新公司采用“中国中车”的股票简称，代码则沿用中国南车的股票代码。同时，中国南车H股的公告也显示，中国中车H股也将于下周一(6月8日)复牌，以新名称在香港联交所买卖。

　　去年12月末，南北车正式宣布合并事宜，两大轨道交通装备制造商的整合重组备受市场关注。根据公告，今年5月20日，中国北车摘牌，正式退出资本市场。5月26日和28日，中国南车、中国北车的H股、A股分别完成换股。随后，中国南车将正式更名为中国中车。

　　6月1日，在中国中车的第一届董事会上选举出管理层团队，原中国北车董事长崔殿国为中国中车第一届董事会董事长，原中国南车董事长郑昌泓、总裁刘化龙分任中国中车副董事长，原中国北车总裁奚国华任中国中车总裁。董事会和经营班子得以确定，也是南北车合并过程中的关键一步。

　　*高铁巨头业绩看好*

　　资料显示，中国南车合并中国北车后新增A股和H股股份分别约为111.4亿股和23.47亿股，全部为无限售流通股。合并换股完成后，新公司中国中车总股本达272.88亿股。其中，A股总股本约229.18亿股，H股总股本约43.71亿股。根据停牌前价格计算，中国中车市值约为7273.87亿元，超过德国西门子、法国阿尔斯通、加拿大庞巴迪等世界机车制造龙头企业，成为名副其实的交通轨道制造业“巨无霸”。

　　申银万国发布研报认为，同属国务院国资委下的两家公司合并将直接提升业务规模，增强盈利能力，打造以轨道交通装备为核心，跨国经营、全球领先的大型综合性产业集团。国内铁路固定资产投资维持高位、海外市场开拓构成2015年以及“十三五”期间铁路设备行业投资机会两大推动力。

　　也有分析认为，由于停牌前涨幅较大，中国中车复牌上市首日股价大幅波动的概率不大，但在合并后业绩预期的支撑下，股价下行的空间也相对较小。

@Shotgunner51 How I wish I had bought it one year ago. Do you think now it's still the right time?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 中国中车：下周一“发车” 高铁巨头业绩看好_股市直播_市场_中金在线
> *Tomorrow, the first day of merging of CSR&CNR into 中国中车（CRRC) to be listed, **720 billion yuan!*
> *
> View attachment 227896
> *
> 
> 近日，中国南车发布公告称，中国南北车完成合并的换股实施工作，公司股票简称由“中国南车”变更为“中国中车”，股票代码继续沿用中国南车的代码，将于6月8日(下周一)正式登陆资本市场。
> 
> 市场聚焦中国中车下周一“发车”总股本达272.88亿股，市值逾7200亿元
> 
> 被市场喻为 “神车”的中国中车“发车”时间终于敲定。近日，中国南车发布公告称，中国南北车完成合并的换股实施工作，公司股票简称由“中国南车”变更为“中国中车”，股票代码继续沿用中国南车的代码，将于6月8日(下周一)正式登陆资本市场。
> 
> *历时半年尘埃落定*
> 
> 公告显示，中国南车已于6月1日完成工商变更登记手续，取得了营业执照，变更后的公司名称为“中国中车股份有限公司”。中国南车与中国北车合并的换股实施工作已经完成，合并后新公司采用“中国中车”的股票简称，代码则沿用中国南车的股票代码。同时，中国南车H股的公告也显示，中国中车H股也将于下周一(6月8日)复牌，以新名称在香港联交所买卖。
> 
> 去年12月末，南北车正式宣布合并事宜，两大轨道交通装备制造商的整合重组备受市场关注。根据公告，今年5月20日，中国北车摘牌，正式退出资本市场。5月26日和28日，中国南车、中国北车的H股、A股分别完成换股。随后，中国南车将正式更名为中国中车。
> 
> 6月1日，在中国中车的第一届董事会上选举出管理层团队，原中国北车董事长崔殿国为中国中车第一届董事会董事长，原中国南车董事长郑昌泓、总裁刘化龙分任中国中车副董事长，原中国北车总裁奚国华任中国中车总裁。董事会和经营班子得以确定，也是南北车合并过程中的关键一步。
> 
> *高铁巨头业绩看好*
> 
> 资料显示，中国南车合并中国北车后新增A股和H股股份分别约为111.4亿股和23.47亿股，全部为无限售流通股。合并换股完成后，新公司中国中车总股本达272.88亿股。其中，A股总股本约229.18亿股，H股总股本约43.71亿股。根据停牌前价格计算，中国中车市值约为7273.87亿元，超过德国西门子、法国阿尔斯通、加拿大庞巴迪等世界机车制造龙头企业，成为名副其实的交通轨道制造业“巨无霸”。
> 
> 申银万国发布研报认为，同属国务院国资委下的两家公司合并将直接提升业务规模，增强盈利能力，打造以轨道交通装备为核心，跨国经营、全球领先的大型综合性产业集团。国内铁路固定资产投资维持高位、海外市场开拓构成2015年以及“十三五”期间铁路设备行业投资机会两大推动力。
> 
> 也有分析认为，由于停牌前涨幅较大，中国中车复牌上市首日股价大幅波动的概率不大，但在合并后业绩预期的支撑下，股价下行的空间也相对较小。
> 
> @Shotgunner51 How I wish I had bought it one year ago. Do you think now it's still the right time?



That's great. Now China's HSR is leaner and more competitive overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New ticket booking policy:*
*Now, you can change destination 48 hours before departure *
12306改签新政：火车票可在开车前两天更改到站_网易新闻中心

6月10日起，铁路部门将推出“变更到站”服务措施，旅客购票后，如需调整行程，变更新的目的地，在车票预售期内、开车前48小时以上到车站售票窗口或12306网站变更新的到站即可，无需将原车票退票后再另购新车票。

据了解，按照原铁路车票改签规定，旅客购票后只能变更乘车日期、车次、席位，不能变更到站；如需变更到站，须先退旧票，再买新票。此次推出的服务，旅客可提前60天购票，并可在出发前根据自身需要，灵活调整出行计划。

记者从铁路部门了解到，如新车票票价高于原车票，只需补足车票差价，不需支付原车票退票费；如新车票票价低于原车票，只需支付差额部分的退票费。此外，旅客“变更到站”，只需到车站窗口办理一次手续，无需像过去那样到车站窗口两次排队或在互联网上两次操作(先退票再买票)。

铁路部门负责人介绍，今年春运，一些囤票者，在临近开车48小时前，将囤积的未出手车票改签为距开车15天以上的其他列车车票，然后办理退票，占用了客票资源。针对此行为，6月10日起，铁路部门同步调整车票改退签服务：对开车前48小时至15天内，改签或变更到站至距开车15天以上其他列车车票，又在距开车15天前退票的，核收5%退票费。(新京报记者 郭超)

*In previous ticket booking policy, passengers can only change time, train number, and seat but can not change destination station. From 10 June (pls download the newest APP), passengers are allowed to change their destination using APP or at the ticket counter of railway stations 48 hours before departure. If the new ticket fare is higher, difference should be made up without extra fee. If the new ticket fare is cheaper, only the refund fee of the difference is required. *


----------



## chathrapathi

Where can i find the details of profit margins for HSR?
Curious to know these figures as India is planning to implement high speed rail network in future...


----------



## AndrewJin

chathrapathi said:


> Where can i find the details of profit margins for HSR?
> Curious to know these figures as India is planning to implement high speed rail network in future...


So far in the world, only Shanghai-Beijing and Tokyo-Osaka HSR are profitable, mind that annual passengers number of these lines is at least 100 million and there are 250-300 pair of trains daily. I don't think there is a busy corridor in India now can support at least 200 trains daily, but better connectivity will boost traveling need.

If policy makers only centre on profitability, the result will be disappointing, most passenger-dedicated railway in the world are not profitable. But if you look at the social benefits, increasing productivity, saving time, boosting local economy, improving economic integration, promoting tourism, etc, there is no doubt that HSR is reckoned as the key transportation and at least another 40,000 km of HSR will be built in China.
OKR: Regional Economic Impact Analysis of High Speed Rail in China : Main Report

16,000 km by 2014


----------



## chathrapathi

AndrewJin said:


> So far in the world, only Shanghai-Beijing and Tokyo-Osaka HSR are profitable, mind that annual passengers number of these lines is at least 100 million and there are 250-300 pair of trains daily. I don't think there is a busy corridor in India now can support at least 200 trains daily, but better connectivity will boost traveling need.
> 
> If policy makers only centre on profitability, the result will be disappointing, most passenger-dedicated railway in the world are not profitable. But if you look at the social benefits, increasing productivity, saving time, boosting local economy, improving economic integration, promoting tourism, etc, there is no doubt that HSR is reckoned as the key transportation and at least another 40,000 km of HSR will be built.
> OKR: Regional Economic Impact Analysis of High Speed Rail in China : Main Report
> 
> 16,000 km by 2014
> View attachment 228139


India has a huge potential as we have huge population. But we should increase our GDP per capita before implementing high speed. India has many corridors that support 300 or more trains daily...Even a small city Vijayawada gets 300 passenger trains daily...


----------



## AndrewJin

chathrapathi said:


> India has a huge potential as we have huge population. But we should increase our GDP per capita before implementing high speed. India has many corridors that support 300 or more trains daily...Even a small city Vijayawada gets 300 passenger trains daily...


I mean long-distance, not suburban trains or short-distance trains. Technically, it's impossible to have more than 300 trains in the same section of one line, which means less than 3 minutes per train in peak hours. That's why a second Shanghai-Beijng HSR and new Tokyo-Osaka Maglev Line are being discussed. When you increase GDP per capita to some level, the construction fee will be tremendous. China started planning and constructing at a similar GDP per capita level as India has now. How many trains per day from Delhi to Mumbai? I think it's similar to Beijing-Shanghai, political capital to economic capital.


----------



## chathrapathi

AndrewJin said:


> I mean long-distance, not suburban trains or short-distance trains. Technically, it's impossible to have more than 300 trains in the same section of one line, which means less than 3 minutes per train in peak hours. That's why a second Shanghai-Beijng HSR and new Tokyo-Osaka Maglev Line are being discussed. When you increase GDP per capita to some level, the construction fee will be tremendous. China started planning and constructing at a similar GDP per capita level as India has now. How many trains per day from Delhi to Mumbai? I think it's similar to Beijing-Shanghai, political capital to economic capital.


You have very different picture of Indian railways. India got one of the largest/efficient railway network in the world. China only got bullet trains recently.


----------



## AndrewJin

chathrapathi said:


> You have very different picture of Indian railways. India got one of the largest/efficient railway network in the world. China only got bullet trains recently.


Pls read my comment more thoroughly, long distance train vs short-distance train vs suburban train. I once read IR's annual report, the difference of Indian railway and Chinese railway is that the average distance per passenger is very short. So although the total number is very high, passenger*distance index is not so high. Intercity HSR network is more likely to succeed in India than long-distance corridor I think.

How many train from Mumbai to Delhi per day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

We spend too much money on HSR .


----------



## chathrapathi

AndrewJin said:


> Pls read my comment more thoroughly, long distance train vs short-distance train vs suburban train. I once read IR's annual report, the difference of Indian railway and Chinese railway is that the average distance per passenger is very short. So although the total number is very high, passenger*distance index is not so high. Intercity HSR network is more likely to succeed in India than long-distance corridor I think.
> 
> How many train from Mumbai to Delhi per day?


Why should we have more trains to have high speed rail network!!!


----------



## AndrewJin

Kyle Sun said:


> We spend too much money on HSR .


I don't think so. Money is returned in other forms.



chathrapathi said:


> Why should we have more trains to have high speed rail network!!!


More reasonable figure is to calculate the passengers of trains and airplanes from Delhi to Mumbai, and its likely potential. This is one important aspect of the feasibility study.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chathrapathi

AndrewJin said:


> I don't think so. Money is returned in other forms.
> 
> 
> More reasonable figure is calculate the passengers of trains and airplanes from Delhi to Mumbai, and its likely potential. This is one important aspect of feasibility study.


Whats the point in feasibility study?
Anyway it wont be profitable!!!


----------



## AndrewJin

chathrapathi said:


> Whats the point in feasibility study?
> Anyway it wont be profitable!!!


It won't be profitable, but if only ten trains per day from Delhi to Mumbai, the ticket revenue is too low. If passengers can support at least 30 trains from Delhi to Mumbai, financial burden will be less. So, one important method is to attract airplane passengers to HSR. I think if the price of HSR in India is reasonable, there will be enough passengers from Delhi to Mumbai. In China, HSR ticket fare is less than discounted air tickets in most cases.


*Longest tunnel of Shanghai-Kunming HSR holing-through*
沪昆高铁“第一长隧”壁板坡隧道全线贯通-新华网
　　新华网昆明６月７日电（记者　胡超）沪昆高铁“第一长隧”壁板坡隧道７日全线贯通，为明年沪昆高铁全线开通运营奠定基础。沪昆客专开通后，云南将接入全国高铁网络，昆明至上海由目前的４０多个小时缩短至１０小时左右。

　　壁板坡隧道位于云贵高原滇黔两省接壤地带，全长１４７５６米，隧道进口位于贵州盘县，出口位于云南富源县。

　　据中铁五局沪昆云南段项目经理部总工程师唐陶文介绍，壁板坡隧道先后多次穿越断层、岩层接触带、高压富水区、煤层采空区等不良地质。隧道最大埋深达７３５米，施工难度和安全风险极大，是沪昆高铁全线３座Ⅰ级风险隧道之一。

　　沪昆高铁云南境内正线全长１８４．７千米，沪昆客专开通后，将形成一条西南与华中、华东地区之间大容量的快捷客运通道，对促进东西部经济文化交流具有重要意义。

*Shanghai-Kunming HSR's longest tunnel, 14756-metre Bibanpo Railway Tunnel, was finished on 7 June, laying the foundation of the inauguration of Shanghai-Kunming HSR tomorrow. When the Yunnan section is opened in 2016, Yunnan Province will be one of the few unconnected provinces to be connected to national HSR network. The traveling time from Shanghai to Kunming will be cut from 40 hours to around 10 hours.



*

*Currently, Shanghai-Changsha-Xinhuang section is in operation. 
Xinhuang-Guiyang section is scheduled to open before 1 July with all the trials finished. *













*Doctor Yellow on Xinhuang-Guiyang section which is scheduled to open before 1 July*.
(Doctor Yellow is a testing and inspecting train based on CRH380A)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A
waiting for inauguration of Xinhuang-Guizhou section 
of Shanghai-Kunming HSR in June 2015












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I don't think so. Money is returned in other forms.



Agreed。The increase in land value that a new HSR brings alone is more than enough to pay for the cost of construction。Since all land belongs to the State in China，a state-owned HSR operating at a nominal loss is subsidized by state revenues from other avenues such as land sales、increased tax collection from an expanded GDP etc。From one pocket to the other so to speak。The same can't be said about India where land is mostly privately owned and the State gets very little from inflated land prices along an HSR corridor。Private land owners win all。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Agreed。The increase in land value that a new HSR brings alone is more than enough to pay for the cost of construction。Since all land belongs to the State in China，a state-owned HSR operating at a nominal loss is subsidized by state revenues from other avenues such as land sales、increased tax collection from an expanded GDP etc。From one pocket to the other so to speak。The same can't be said about India where land is mostly privately owned and the State gets very little from inflated land prices along an HSR corridor。Private land owners win all。



石狮和动车卢沟桥畔历史与未来的对话 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户

*A conversation between rock lions and bullet trains by Lugou Bridge 
about history and future*
哈齐客专联调联试，合福高铁试运行……在中国版图上，高铁渐成网络；在世界领域，高铁也正走出国门。人们对于高铁的认知，早不止于更快更舒适更便捷，而把它看成是展现国家发展实力的一项重要成果。

　　数据显示，我国铁路营业里程超过11.2万公里，其中高铁已逾1.6万公里。另据中国铁路总公司消息，7月1日零时起，全国铁路将实行新的列车运行图，安排开行旅客列车2844.5对，其中动车组列车1696对，较原有运行图增开97对。

　　“宛平城正在修葺，卢沟桥依然静静地俯卧在那里，默默注视着不远处驶过的动车。”@晓弟近日在朋友圈发布一条微信。他在微信中念兹在兹的，便是与卢沟桥朝夕相伴的京广高铁。据统计，京广高铁每日开行动车近400趟，大致相当于3分钟一趟。

　　6月初的夏日阳光直射在卢沟桥上。记者踏着凹凸不平的石砌路，细细瞅着路上深深浅浅的车辙，马蹄的嗒嗒声、车轮转动的吱扭声混着人声、脚步声，仿佛隔空突然在耳畔响起——那是 《帝京景物略》中卢沟桥上清明上河图般的韵致，那是马可·波罗在自己的游记中描摹的熙熙攘攘、热闹非凡的场景。

　　“有的侧身转首，两两相对，好像在交谈；有的在抚育狮儿，好像在轻轻呼唤；桥南边东部有一只石狮，高竖起一只耳朵，好似在倾听着桥下潺潺的流水和过往行人的说话……真是千姿百态，神情活现。”这是中国著名古建筑学家罗哲文在 《名闻中外的卢沟桥》一文中对卢沟桥上的狮子的精彩描摹，也是穿越数百年历史烟云之后，记者、游客眼中如今的卢沟桥石狮。

　　在人们的日常惯性认知中，石桥、石狮的印象叠加，就等于 “卢沟桥”3个字。在一项国外的旅游调查中显示，北京认知度最高的前5个旅游景点，卢沟桥便名列其中。

　　而对于中国人而言， “卢沟桥”3个字组合而成的名词，如果仅仅代表着一个旅游景点，就显得太过简单了。无论是谁，一提起卢沟桥都会立刻联想起中国近代那一段惊心动魄、刻骨铭心的历史——1937年7月7日，日本侵略者在这里制造了震惊中外的卢沟桥事变（亦称七七事变）。七七事变成为中国全民族抗战的开端，也由此开辟了世界反法西斯战争的东方主战场。

　　看着石狮上依旧留存的弹痕，遥想着发生在这里的惨烈战斗，感受着中国人民同仇敌忾、共赴国难、铁骨铮铮、视死如归的英雄情怀，直到那箭矢般的高铁身影从眼前晃过，历史与现实，就这样毫无违和感地联结在了一起。

　　石狮与动车，在历史的坐标系中，占据不同的坐标点：石狮讲述着中国人民抵御外侮、奋发图强的历史，也让现今的人们不断反思历史，找寻继续前行的动力；动车诉说着现在与未来，在现实中人们所感受到的高铁带来的种种益处，面向未来所能预见的发展前景。

　　于是，历史的横剖面在摄影者的镜头中，给我们留下这样一幅带有组合感的凝固画面——石狮，为这座端庄大气的城市留下记忆的回响；动车，让这座现代而青春勃发的城市多了几分灵动。

　　石狮和动车，在卢沟桥畔进行着历史与未来的对话。

*Lugou Bridge* (Marco Polo Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









The *Marco Polo Bridge Incident*, also known as the *Lugouqiao (Lugou Bridge) Incident* (盧溝橋事變) or the *July 7th Incident* (七七事變), was a battle between the Republic of China's National Revolutionary Army and the Imperial Japanese Army, often used as the marker for the start of the Second Sino-Japanese War (1937–1945).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC hits the track running as stock breaks daily limit*

2015-06-08 

CRRC Corp, the rail equipment manufacturing behemoth formed after the merger of China North Railway and China South Railway, jumped to a halt on its first trading day at the Shanghai bourse.

*The company surged by the daily limit of 10 percent to 32.4 yuan in Shanghai, while its H-shares gained 6.1 percent as of 10:30 am.*

The listing will serve as a starting point for the CRRC to deepen its technology innovation and build world leadership, said Cui Dianguo, chairman of the CRRC.

The stock began trading in Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges on Monday under CSR's tickers after a lengthy trading suspension.

The CNR and the CSR rallied nearly 3.65 and 4.08 times after the merging announcement on Dec 31 last year and was suspended from trading since May 7.

The CNR's stocks were delisted as scheduled from the both markets and included into the CSR, whose stocks were renamed CRRC. The listing completes the merger between the country's high-speed train maker giants.

According to the merger plan, the CRRC will focus on overseas industrial distribution and management.

*Experts said that the merger will help the trainmakers become more competitive against rivals, including France-based Alstom SA, Canada-based Bombardier Inc and Germany-based Siemens AG.*

According to CSR, nearly 20 countries, including the UK and Thailand, plan to build high-speed railways representing total investment exceeding $800 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *CRRC hits the track running as stock breaks daily limit*
> 
> 2015-06-08
> 
> CRRC Corp, the rail equipment manufacturing behemoth formed after the merger of China North Railway and China South Railway, jumped to a halt on its first trading day at the Shanghai bourse.
> 
> *The company surged by the daily limit of 10 percent to 32.4 yuan in Shanghai, while its H-shares gained 6.1 percent as of 10:30 am.*
> 
> The listing will serve as a starting point for the CRRC to deepen its technology innovation and build world leadership, said Cui Dianguo, chairman of the CRRC.
> 
> The stock began trading in Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges on Monday under CSR's tickers after a lengthy trading suspension.
> 
> The CNR and the CSR rallied nearly 3.65 and 4.08 times after the merging announcement on Dec 31 last year and was suspended from trading since May 7.
> 
> The CNR's stocks were delisted as scheduled from the both markets and included into the CSR, whose stocks were renamed CRRC. The listing completes the merger between the country's high-speed train maker giants.
> 
> According to the merger plan, the CRRC will focus on overseas industrial distribution and management.
> 
> *Experts said that the merger will help the trainmakers become more competitive against rivals, including France-based Alstom SA, Canada-based Bombardier Inc and Germany-based Siemens AG.*
> 
> According to CSR, nearly 20 countries, including the UK and Thailand, plan to build high-speed railways representing total investment exceeding $800 billion.



The market cap of CRRC is now probably more than the rail businesses of Alstom、Siemens and Bombardier combined。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *CRRC hits the track running as stock breaks daily limit*
> 
> 2015-06-08
> 
> CRRC Corp, the rail equipment manufacturing behemoth formed after the merger of China North Railway and China South Railway, jumped to a halt on its first trading day at the Shanghai bourse.
> 
> *The company surged by the daily limit of 10 percent to 32.4 yuan in Shanghai, while its H-shares gained 6.1 percent as of 10:30 am.*
> 
> The listing will serve as a starting point for the CRRC to deepen its technology innovation and build world leadership, said Cui Dianguo, chairman of the CRRC.
> 
> The stock began trading in Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges on Monday under CSR's tickers after a lengthy trading suspension.
> 
> The CNR and the CSR rallied nearly 3.65 and 4.08 times after the merging announcement on Dec 31 last year and was suspended from trading since May 7.
> 
> The CNR's stocks were delisted as scheduled from the both markets and included into the CSR, whose stocks were renamed CRRC. The listing completes the merger between the country's high-speed train maker giants.
> 
> According to the merger plan, the CRRC will focus on overseas industrial distribution and management.
> 
> *Experts said that the merger will help the trainmakers become more competitive against rivals, including France-based Alstom SA, Canada-based Bombardier Inc and Germany-based Siemens AG.*
> 
> According to CSR, nearly 20 countries, including the UK and Thailand, plan to build high-speed railways representing total investment exceeding $800 billion.


I'm crying... I should have bought it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The market cap of CRRC is now probably more than the rail businesses of Alstom、Siemens and Bombardier combined。


We will see more export in 2016, metro, DMU, EMU, locomotives, tramway, etc.
Now CRRC is focusing on intercity EMU, 160-250kph, not just for domestic intercity market but also intercity systems abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Guizhou-Guangzhou HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*NEW CRH EMU! 
Sifang, CSR







*



SHAMK9 said:


> Guizhou-Guangzhou HSR


Have you tried that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> We will see more export in 2016, metro, DMU, EMU, locomotives, tramway, etc.
> Now CRRC is focusing on intercity EMU, 160-250kph, not just for domestic intercity market but also intercity systems abroad.
> View attachment 228199
> View attachment 228198
> View attachment 228197
> View attachment 228201



Only political consideration can now stop CRRC from buying out the rail assets of Siemens、Bombardier and Alstom。If possible，CRRC should buy all three and gradually wind down the businesses，save the technology departments for softenning the blow to job losses。



AndrewJin said:


> *NEW CRH EMU!
> Sifang, CSR
> View attachment 228368
> View attachment 228367
> *



New EMU built in conformity with the new CRH Design Code。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing-Guangzhou Railway: 
yesterday and today*
南方周末 - 老京广铁路的影像记忆
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing–Guangzhou_Railway

*After Japanese bombing, workers were busy repairing tracks.
Taken in 1938*
*



*

*Yangtze River Bridge in Wuhan, the first bridge over Yangtze River, finished in 1957, connected the northern section and southern section of Beijing-Guangzhou Railway together for the first time.





Railway workers were repairing Baoding section which was destroyed by flood.
Taken in 1960s





In 1988, the double line project was finally finished.





1990s
A railway attendant was serving hot water in hard seat carriage.





In 1997, Beijing-Guangzhou railway was sped up to 160km/h.
Train 42, Shijiazhuang Station





In 2007, after the sixth round of Speed-up Campaign, 
some sections of Beijing-Guangzhou Railway allowed 250 km/h. 








2 years later, Wuhan-Guangzhou(southern section) HSR was opened. In 2012, Beijing-Guangzhou HSR was opened. Hong Kong section is estimated to operate in 2017.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing–Guangzhou–Shenzhen–Hong_Kong_High-Speed_Railway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Construction of *Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR* to start before the end of October2015

A new epic project in the history of HSR。

郑万高铁年底前全面开工--人民电视--人民网

政务公开-中国襄阳政府网

Length: 818.1 km
Operating speed: 350 km/h
Investment: 119.5 billion yuan
Construction: 6 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Construction of *Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR* to start before the end of October2015
> 
> A new epic project in the history of HSR。
> 
> 郑万高铁年底前全面开工--人民电视--人民网
> 
> 政务公开-中国襄阳政府网
> 
> Length: 818.1 km
> Operating speed: 350 km/h
> Investment: 119.5 billion yuan
> Construction: 6 years


Wow, those conflicts and combat have been settled? Like those pro-HSR demonstrations in Dengzhou City vs Nanyang?


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Wow, those conflicts and combat have been settled? Like those pro-HSR demonstrations in Dengzhou City vs Nanyang?



This is a unique trait of socialism with Chinese characteristics。

China is the ONLY country in the world that is capable of solving such complex problems in a speedy and fair manner。

Kudos to the Chinese system！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> This is a unique trait of socialism with Chinese characteristics。
> 
> China is the ONLY country in the world that is capable of solving such complex problems in a speedy and fair manner。
> 
> Kudos to the Chinese system！


I will cry for the city which cannot be connected by this proposed new HSR, it means we don't have enough lines! Plan more, both trunk routes and short routes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam




----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> I will cry for the city which cannot be connected by this proposed new HSR, it means we don't have enough lines! Plan more, both trunk routes and short routes!


Yes, China needs to spread out all the new cars people bought. Cannot be too concentrated in the Eastern part of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> Yes, China needs to spread out all the new cars people bought. Cannot be too concentrated in the Eastern part of China.


My comment is in response to a combat between two adjacent counties for this Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR, because only one of them will have a HSR station.


----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> My comment is in response to a combat between two adjacent counties for this Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR, because only one of them will have a HSR station.


Oh I know. But if they don't get a HSR, can they get more interconnected roads and highways to compensate?


----------



## AndrewJin

*China by HSR in 37 days*
*A 37-day journey by Chinese high-speed railway is proposed 
for the upcoming summer vocation.




*
“遍布全国的高铁网给了一次全国联游的契机”, 苏峰向记者介绍，37天游遍全国是他提议推出来的一条线路，当然，不可能乘坐高铁真的走遍中国大地，但是确实能游走全国大多数出名的景点景区，包含三山五岳，六大古都等。选择这条线路的游客，绝对能成为骨灰级玩家。
●推荐人：苏峰旅行社市场推广中心副总监
●推荐理由：一次游遍全国名山大川，一网打尽祖国各种民俗风情，世界那么大，需要多花时间外出看看。
串游线路
D1：广州、厦门
D2：厦门、福州
D3：武夷山
D4：武夷山、南昌
D5：滕王阁、鄱阳湖、三清山
D6：三清山、婺源
D7：婺源、黄山
D8：宏村、杭州
D9：西湖、西溪湿地、乌镇
D10：乌镇、上海
D11：苏州、南京
D12：南京、镇江、曲阜
D13：三孔、泰山、泰安。
D14：济南、青岛
D15：青岛、蓬莱
D16：大连
D17：北京
D18：八达岭长城
D19：故宫、天安门、天坛
D20：太原、平遥
D21：平遥、西安
D22：兵马俑、华山
D23：华山、洛阳
D24：龙门石窟、少林寺、郑州。
D25：古城开封、武汉。
D26：黄鹤楼、武当山
D27：武当山、神农架
D28：神农架、宜昌
D29：三峡大坝、岳阳
D30：岳阳楼、洞庭湖、张家界
D31：张家界
D32：黄石寨、凤凰古城
D33：衡阳D34：衡山、桂林
D35：桂林、阳朔
D36：北海
D37：北海银滩、广州
■线路设计，只找最合适
“这条线路绝对用了我很多心血，虽然最后形成了一条37天的线路，囊括了很多知名景点，但是，里面还有遗憾，有些高铁沿线景点，因为时间和优化线路的目的，最后没有选进来。”苏峰一开始就告诉记者，他们对这条线路的遗憾。
■37天可环游中国
“从广州出发到福建、江西、浙江、山东、北京、山西、西安、河南、湖北、湖南最后再到广西回到广州，沿线有六大古都、五岳名山、四大名楼、三大名湖、最美两大沙滩、古城、水乡，还有亚洲最神秘的原始森林神农架、世界最大的水利工程长江三峡大坝等等这些耳熟能详的著名景观一次玩遍。”苏峰介绍，这就是他策划推出的环游中国线路，这条线路几乎囊括了从幼儿园到大学期间，所有语文书上面知名的中国历史名都、景点，把中国的名山大川几乎游览一次，这样的契机，就是高铁网线建设达到的效果。而这样组合一条线路，绝对是一个庞大的工程，选择最好的景点景区，选择最优化的线路，而这样一个线路的推出，也是圆自己的梦想。相信很多人都有一个环游世界的梦想，听起来浪漫，自由，可是迫于现实的种种，能走出这一步的寥寥无几，而环游中国，听起来，大多数人都可以做到，只要你想。重要的是，这次旅程不是一次走马观花，因为高铁的介入，使得每天深入景点了解古城，登临高山的时间，还是比较充裕的。但是，有一点确实是每到一个地方，只能到当地最著名的景区景点。例如第一周，从广州出发，到达厦门的鼓浪屿然后是游览土楼，攀登武夷山，到南昌的滕王阁、鄱阳湖、三清山，再去婺源和黄山……这样的旅程，会让人终生难忘。
■旅程还可分段进行
“这绝对不会是一次简单的旅程，需要体力，更需要强大的精神力，因为一路会看到中国五千年的历史繁华。”苏峰告诉记者，如果是将这个线路进行分解，进行常规的高铁游，那就需要花至少65天的时间。而在很多人眼里，这次环游中国的旅行，它其实不是一次普通的旅游，而是一次中国历史文化之旅，这段经历，可能需要很久去消化感悟。而对于一些去过很多地方的人，可以将这个中国游再进行分解，从这个旅途中就可以感受到，设计时的心思，这个旅程可以一次37天完成，也可以根据自己的时间，进行多次，分段旅游，最后完成。例如，可以直接乘坐高铁到厦门，也可以直接到浙江作为旅游始发，这条线路进行拆分，高铁沿线的美食、酒店、景点可以进行任意组合。













Huan said:


> Oh I know. But if they don't get a HSR, can they get more interconnected roads and highways to compensate?


Well, expressway is literally everywhere in China, especially in mideast. There are enough high-quality roads in the province where those two cities are located. It's not about ordinary roads, it's about 350kph high speed railway which will make the 1000km trip to Beijing in 3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> *China by HSR in 37 days*
> *A 37-day journey by Chinese high-speed railway is proposed
> for the upcoming summer vocation.
> View attachment 228644
> *
> “遍布全国的高铁网给了一次全国联游的契机”, 苏峰向记者介绍，37天游遍全国是他提议推出来的一条线路，当然，不可能乘坐高铁真的走遍中国大地，但是确实能游走全国大多数出名的景点景区，包含三山五岳，六大古都等。选择这条线路的游客，绝对能成为骨灰级玩家。
> ●推荐人：苏峰旅行社市场推广中心副总监
> ●推荐理由：一次游遍全国名山大川，一网打尽祖国各种民俗风情，世界那么大，需要多花时间外出看看。
> 串游线路
> D1：广州、厦门
> D2：厦门、福州
> D3：武夷山
> D4：武夷山、南昌
> D5：滕王阁、鄱阳湖、三清山
> D6：三清山、婺源
> D7：婺源、黄山
> D8：宏村、杭州
> D9：西湖、西溪湿地、乌镇
> D10：乌镇、上海
> D11：苏州、南京
> D12：南京、镇江、曲阜
> D13：三孔、泰山、泰安。
> D14：济南、青岛
> D15：青岛、蓬莱
> D16：大连
> D17：北京
> D18：八达岭长城
> D19：故宫、天安门、天坛
> D20：太原、平遥
> D21：平遥、西安
> D22：兵马俑、华山
> D23：华山、洛阳
> D24：龙门石窟、少林寺、郑州。
> D25：古城开封、武汉。
> D26：黄鹤楼、武当山
> D27：武当山、神农架
> D28：神农架、宜昌
> D29：三峡大坝、岳阳
> D30：岳阳楼、洞庭湖、张家界
> D31：张家界
> D32：黄石寨、凤凰古城
> D33：衡阳D34：衡山、桂林
> D35：桂林、阳朔
> D36：北海
> D37：北海银滩、广州
> ■线路设计，只找最合适
> “这条线路绝对用了我很多心血，虽然最后形成了一条37天的线路，囊括了很多知名景点，但是，里面还有遗憾，有些高铁沿线景点，因为时间和优化线路的目的，最后没有选进来。”苏峰一开始就告诉记者，他们对这条线路的遗憾。
> ■37天可环游中国
> “从广州出发到福建、江西、浙江、山东、北京、山西、西安、河南、湖北、湖南最后再到广西回到广州，沿线有六大古都、五岳名山、四大名楼、三大名湖、最美两大沙滩、古城、水乡，还有亚洲最神秘的原始森林神农架、世界最大的水利工程长江三峡大坝等等这些耳熟能详的著名景观一次玩遍。”苏峰介绍，这就是他策划推出的环游中国线路，这条线路几乎囊括了从幼儿园到大学期间，所有语文书上面知名的中国历史名都、景点，把中国的名山大川几乎游览一次，这样的契机，就是高铁网线建设达到的效果。而这样组合一条线路，绝对是一个庞大的工程，选择最好的景点景区，选择最优化的线路，而这样一个线路的推出，也是圆自己的梦想。相信很多人都有一个环游世界的梦想，听起来浪漫，自由，可是迫于现实的种种，能走出这一步的寥寥无几，而环游中国，听起来，大多数人都可以做到，只要你想。重要的是，这次旅程不是一次走马观花，因为高铁的介入，使得每天深入景点了解古城，登临高山的时间，还是比较充裕的。但是，有一点确实是每到一个地方，只能到当地最著名的景区景点。例如第一周，从广州出发，到达厦门的鼓浪屿然后是游览土楼，攀登武夷山，到南昌的滕王阁、鄱阳湖、三清山，再去婺源和黄山……这样的旅程，会让人终生难忘。
> ■旅程还可分段进行
> “这绝对不会是一次简单的旅程，需要体力，更需要强大的精神力，因为一路会看到中国五千年的历史繁华。”苏峰告诉记者，如果是将这个线路进行分解，进行常规的高铁游，那就需要花至少65天的时间。而在很多人眼里，这次环游中国的旅行，它其实不是一次普通的旅游，而是一次中国历史文化之旅，这段经历，可能需要很久去消化感悟。而对于一些去过很多地方的人，可以将这个中国游再进行分解，从这个旅途中就可以感受到，设计时的心思，这个旅程可以一次37天完成，也可以根据自己的时间，进行多次，分段旅游，最后完成。例如，可以直接乘坐高铁到厦门，也可以直接到浙江作为旅游始发，这条线路进行拆分，高铁沿线的美食、酒店、景点可以进行任意组合。
> View attachment 228647
> View attachment 228648
> View attachment 228650
> 
> 
> 
> Well, expressway is literally everywhere in China, especially in mideast. There are enough high-quality roads in the province where those two cities are located. It's not about ordinary roads, it's about 350kph high speed railway which will make the 1000km trip to Beijing in 3 hours.


So they will have to travel to a neighboring county or province by car to get on the HSR station right and go from there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> So they will have to travel to a neighboring county or province by car to get on the HSR station right and go from there?


There will be bus. In some other cases, there are several methods,
1, build a joint station in the middle of two counties;
2, two stations but the route is zigzag

*Chaoshan Station*（Teoswa）for *Chaozhou City*(Teochew) , *Shantou SEZ*(Swatow) and *Jieyang City*
on the costal HSR(Shanghai-Xiamen-Shenzhen SEZ)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's new rail giant bags first overseas deal from India*

By Cai Muyuan (chinadaily.com.cn)

China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd (CRRC) will provide 14 subway trains with 112 carriages in total to Kolkata, India, said the company on Tuesday.

This is the first overseas order that CRRC has received. The train giant, a merger of CNR Corp and CSR Corp, got this order from its subsidiary company - CNR Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Company in February.

As the third-biggest city in India, Kolkatawill replace the old trains that have been running for over 30 years in its south-north subway line which reaches a length of 23.45 km in order to ease the transportation pressure.

According to the company, this is the first time that CNR Dalian has entered the market of South Asia.

CRRC started trading on the Shanghai and Hong Kong bourses on Monday, becoming the world's biggest rail conglomerate in terms of market value and sales.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_20959249.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


>



*You got to watch this, a promotion micro film for train Y667/668(y means tourism)*
Encounter Dunhuang
邂逅敦煌号（正片）—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
@Azizam @ahojunk @powastick @TaiShang @Edison Chen @Shotgunner51 @Yizhi @HRM YANG @cirr @Gufi et al


*Y667 Lanzhou-Dunhuang *(1133km,12 hours, 18:00-6:46)
*Y668 Dunhuang-Lanzhou* (1133k, 11 hours 20:10-7:26)
I think this is better than going to Dunhuang by CRH which stops 100km away on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang main line(Dunhuang is not on the main line).

The ticket fare is the *SAME* as other overnight trains, 244yuan($39) for hard bed, 381yuan($61) for soft bed.
It's not that super luxurious train like $1000 per day, very affordable!


















*Special waiting room*





*Dunhuang Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> *China's new rail giant bags first overseas deal from India*
> 
> By Cai Muyuan (chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd (CRRC) will provide 14 subway trains with 112 carriages in total to Kolkata, India, said the company on Tuesday.
> 
> This is the first overseas order that CRRC has received. The train giant, a merger of CNR Corp and CSR Corp, got this order from its subsidiary company - CNR Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Company in February.
> 
> As the third-biggest city in India, Kolkatawill replace the old trains that have been running for over 30 years in its south-north subway line which reaches a length of 23.45 km in order to ease the transportation pressure.
> 
> According to the company, this is the first time that CNR Dalian has entered the market of South Asia.
> 
> CRRC started trading on the Shanghai and Hong Kong bourses on Monday, becoming the world's biggest rail conglomerate in terms of market value and sales.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_20959249.htm



Good news can you plz post the pics of the cars you will send


----------



## AndrewJin

*In previous ticket booking policy, passengers can only change time, train number, and seat but can not change destination station. From 10 June (pls download the newest APP), passengers are allowed to change their destination using APP or at the ticket counter of railway stations 48 hours before departure. *
*




*
@ahojunk What's the point for CR to instal bilingual automatic ticket machines do you think? You have to go to railway ticket office anyway since you don't have Chinese ID card.
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 228810
> 
> 
> *In previous ticket booking policy, passengers can only change time, train number, and seat but can not change destination station. From 10 June (pls download the newest APP), passengers are allowed to change their destination using APP or at the ticket counter of railway stations 48 hours before departure.
> 
> View attachment 228818
> 
> *
> @ahojunk What's the point for CR to instal bilingual automatic ticket machines do you think? You have to go to railway ticket office anyway since you don't have Chinese ID card.
> *
> View attachment 228821
> *



Great, a convenient and flexible booking system is a key to further facilitate the rail transport in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Great, a convenient and flexible booking system is a key to further facilitate the rail transport in China.


But only mainlanders with ID can use TVMs, this should be changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

CRH3F in trial on Beijing's experimental ring railway
*Intercity EMU, manufactured in CNR(CRRC)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The State Development and Reform Commission gave the greenlight to the construction of two rail projects on 10.06.2015

（1）13.8 billion yuan *Hepu-Zhanjiang Railway*（200km/h）

（2）96.08 billion yuan *Shangqiu-Hangzhou HSR*

for a total investment of 109.88 billion yuan。






发改委批复两个铁路工程 总投资1098.8亿元_财经频道_《参考消息》官方网站

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The State Development and Reform Commission gave the greenlight to the construction of two rail projects on 10.06.2015
> 
> （1）13.8 billion yuan *Hepu-Zhanjiang Railway*（200km/h）
> 
> （2）96.08 billion yuan *Shangqiu-Hangzhou HSR*
> 
> for a total investment of 109.88 billion yuan。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 发改委批复两个铁路工程 总投资1098.8亿元_财经频道_《参考消息》官方网站


The kernel of 13th 5-year plan on railway
*1, Intercity HSR network of major city agglomerations
2, oblique trunk lines, southwest to northeast, southeast to northwest
3. second HSR of main corridors
4, trunk routes of midwest*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*This is going crazy....
Zhou-hei-ya EMU* (Zhou black duck, a food chain selling spicy duck from Wuhan)





One Zhou Hei Ya in Beijing South Railway Station





In Shenzhen Airport
@Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *This is going crazy....
> Zhou-hei-ya EMU* (Zhou black duck, a food chain selling spicy duck from Wuhan)
> View attachment 229591
> 
> 
> One Zhou Hei Ya in Beijing South Railway Station
> View attachment 229598
> 
> 
> In Shenzhen Airport
> @Yizhi
> View attachment 229597



How much does the rail company get in return for the promotional and naming right？

5 million yuan a year？10 milliom？Or more？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> How much does the rail company get in return for the promotional and naming right？
> 
> 5 million yuan a year？10 milliom？Or more？


Several million on one train, it depends on the route. This Zhouheiya train is responsible for G512(Hankou-Beijing) and G521(Beijing-Hankou) every day.

*Tourism, Fengjie County*
completely rebuilt when three gorge dam was built















@Gufi @Rajaraja Chola @Rasengan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Tired of every train named of Harmony?*
*Panjin Red beach*








*Dali Town*(Z161, Beijing-Kunming)









*Yisiwa (cosmetics)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> *This is going crazy....
> Zhou-hei-ya EMU* (Zhou black duck, a food chain selling spicy duck from Wuhan)
> View attachment 229591
> 
> 
> One Zhou Hei Ya in Beijing South Railway Station
> View attachment 229598
> 
> 
> In Shenzhen Airport
> @Yizhi
> View attachment 229597


it's everywhere, especially in metro most recently.

btw my favorite part is the clavicle, much easier to eat than the neck. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> it's everywhere, especially in metro most recently.
> 
> btw my favorite part is the clavicle, much easier to eat than the neck. .


Yep, clavicle is much better than neck, the latter one I prefer 绝味。
Another chain, exclusive in Wuhan, called 金童子，the best chicken！
【武汉金童子】简装宫廷凤尖 香辣味/原味 武汉特色卤味小吃-淘宝网
金童子 甜辣腐竹 真空卤腐竹80g 武汉特色卤味小吃-淘宝网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> Yep, clavicle is much better than neck, the latter one I prefer 绝味。
> Another chain, exclusive in Wuhan, called 金童子，the best chicken！
> 【武汉金童子】简装宫廷凤尖 香辣味/原味 武汉特色卤味小吃-淘宝网


...must...resist..the..temptation!!!

how about 久久鸭? any chance they originated from Wuhan too? 
extremely difficult to say no to these spicy snacks. once i bought a whole box of Youyou chicken feet (*50 packs) finished them up in less than a month...

and thx for link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> ...must...resist..the..temptation!!!
> 
> how about 久久鸭? any chance they originated from Wuhan too?
> extremely difficult to say no to these spicy snacks. once i bought a whole box of Youyou chicken feet (*50 packs) finished them up in less than a month...
> 
> and thx for link.


Yes from Wuhan. But 金童子 is my favourite, especially chicken wing and vegetable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

返尋味


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> 返尋味


3.8yuan on sale!
金童子 甜辣腐竹 真空卤腐竹80g 武汉特色卤味小吃-淘宝网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Several million on one train, it depends on the route. This Zhouheiya train is responsible for G512(Hankou-Beijing) and G521(Beijing-Hankou) every day.
> 
> *Tourism, Fengjie County*
> completely rebuilt when three gorge dam was built
> View attachment 229627
> View attachment 229626
> 
> View attachment 229623
> View attachment 229622
> 
> @Gufi @Rajaraja Chola @Rasengan



Great pics amazing scenery。

How many EMUs are there in total？1000？2000？3000？5000？More？

10 million a year，1000X10m=10 billion yuan/y。Nice earner？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Great pics amazing scenery。
> 
> How many EMUs are there in total？1000？2000？3000？5000？More？
> 
> 10 million a year，1000X10m=10 billion yuan/y。Nice earner？


Around 1500 standard units(a standard unit=8 cars).
CR is in shortage of EMUs, especially for the new lines. The manufacturing capacity of CSR/CNR is still relatively low.

This attempt is the initial phase, I think next will be repainting EMUs.
Like this overnight train (T class)
Standard painting





Repainting for a milk company

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jesus Christ 2015

Please make this thread sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jesus Christ 2015 said:


> Please make this thread sticky.


Agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Agree



Good idea.

@Hu Songshan , sir, would it be possible to make this thread sticky?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Good idea.
> 
> @Hu Songshan , sir, would it be possible to make this thread sticky?



I second it。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Holy crap, it's not 1st July, *
*it will be on the day after tomorrow!*

沪昆高铁贵州东段18日正式开通运营-新华网
*Guizhou section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR due to open on 18 June*
*




*

　　*286公里线路海拔跃升千余米*

　　即将开通运营的沪昆高铁贵州东段是世界上海拔跨度最大、地质结构最复杂的高铁。从湖南怀化新晃西站到贵阳北站，全长虽然只有286公里，但从海拔不足300米跃升到1400多米，创下了我国高速铁路建设的新记录。

　　*贵阳到京沪等地时间将大幅缩短*

　　列车从贵阳北出发后，途经贵定、凯里、镇远、铜仁，一路穿山过桥，运行速度一直保持在将近300公里。正式运营后，从贵阳到上海的运行时间有望压缩到8小时左右，贵阳到北京的运行时间也有望压缩到12小时。

　　*实验数据显示沪昆高铁有提速空间*

　　沪昆高铁贵州东段的开通将填补我国西南地区时速300公里高铁列车的空白。而通过目前已采集的试验数据显示，设计时速350公里的沪昆高铁还有进一步提速的空间。

*Guiyang-Kunming section* is still under construction. When it is completed in 2016, Shanghai-Kunming HSR will be the longest east-west HSR corridor in operation with total length of 2066km at an operating speed of 300km/h.(designed highest operating speed, 350-380kph)

*One of the highest railway bridge in the world when completed*
Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com





*CRH380A* at Guiyang CRH Depot for Guizhou section

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Incredible! China's engineering marvels never cease to amaze me. Question though: design speed of 380km/h means that the tracks, bridges etc are designed for 380km/h? And also the trains? Is it true that the speeds have been lowered since the large accident, from 350/380 to 300 km/h? I suppose there are plans to get that back up to 350/380 when the system has fully matured? (in another 5-10 years?) Because that's quite the difference in speed and time, it's not just 15-20km/h. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

IR-TR said:


> Incredible! China's engineering marvels never cease to amaze me.


Thanks for the compliment. Living in China, you are always overwhelmed by new things. One has to be strong enough to always accept the new. 


IR-TR said:


> Question though: design speed of 380km/h means that the tracks, bridges etc are designed for 380km/h? And also the trains?


Yes. Most sections of full high speed railways are compatible for 350-380kph.
CRH380 series, as their names, are for 380kph.







IR-TR said:


> Is it true that the speeds have been lowered since the large accident, from 350/380 to 300 km/h? I suppose there are plans to get that back up to 350/380 when the system has fully matured? (in another 5-10 years?) Because that's quite the difference in speed and time, it's not just 15-20km/h. Thanks.


Yes，since 2011. There are always proposals, however, there are obstacles, from other certain interest groups.

You are right, 300kph and 350-380kph is completely different. For instance, the fastest train on Beijing-Shanghai HSR needs 4h48 for 1318km, if back to 380kph, not just the fastest, travel time of all trains(currently 35-40 pairs daily) will be cut to around 4-4.5 hours. Then, there is the problem, how about airlines?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Holy crap, it's not 1st July, *
> *it will be on the day after tomorrow!*
> 
> 沪昆高铁贵州东段18日正式开通运营-新华网
> *Guizhou section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR due to open on 18 June*
> *
> View attachment 230078
> *
> 
> *286公里线路海拔跃升千余米*
> 
> 即将开通运营的沪昆高铁贵州东段是世界上海拔跨度最大、地质结构最复杂的高铁。从湖南怀化新晃西站到贵阳北站，全长虽然只有286公里，但从海拔不足300米跃升到1400多米，创下了我国高速铁路建设的新记录。
> 
> *贵阳到京沪等地时间将大幅缩短*
> 
> 列车从贵阳北出发后，途经贵定、凯里、镇远、铜仁，一路穿山过桥，运行速度一直保持在将近300公里。正式运营后，从贵阳到上海的运行时间有望压缩到8小时左右，贵阳到北京的运行时间也有望压缩到12小时。
> 
> *实验数据显示沪昆高铁有提速空间*
> 
> 沪昆高铁贵州东段的开通将填补我国西南地区时速300公里高铁列车的空白。而通过目前已采集的试验数据显示，设计时速350公里的沪昆高铁还有进一步提速的空间。
> 
> *Guiyang-Kunming section* is still under construction. When it is completed in 2016, Shanghai-Kunming HSR will be the longest east-west HSR corridor in operation with total length of 2066km at an operating speed of 300km/h.(designed highest operating speed, 350-380kph)
> 
> *One of the highest railway bridge in the world when completed*
> Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com
> View attachment 230081
> 
> 
> *CRH380A* at Guiyang CRH Depot for Guizhou section
> View attachment 230082



The *Hu-Kun HSR* should at least be extended westerly to Dali。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The *Hu-Kun HSR* should at least be extended westerly to Dali。


Then further west to Baoshan, Tengchong and Ruili.





*Dali*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*To boost economy of Southwest China: 
Guizhou section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR open on 18 June

=======*
*Better transportation*
*Better economy*

GUIYANG, June 17 (Xinhua) -- A new high speed rail line connecting southwest China's Guizhou Province with the economically better-off eastern regions will open on Thursday.

The six-station line connects Xinhuang, a county bordering Guizhou in Hunan Province, and Guiyang, provincial capital of Guizhou. The track is 286 kilometers and forms part of the high-speed rail connecting Shanghai and southwest China's Kunming City, according to Chengdu Railway Bureau which administers the section.

With a speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high speed rail will shorten the train journey between Guiyang and Changsha, provincial capital of Hunan, from 12 to three hours. It will take nine hours for people to travel from Guiyang to Beijing or Shanghai, compared 30 hours of travel using regular trains.

The new rail is expected to promote economic exchange between the eastern, central and western China, and bring business opportunities to Guizhou, an economically disadvantaged province with rich tourism and ethnic culture.

Deputy director of the provincial tourism bureau Yu Ling said Guizhou boasts a good environment, beautiful Karst landscapes and splendid ethnic culture.The high speed rail will make it more convenient for tourists to visit from the rest of the country.

Zhang Shulin, official with local government of Qiandongnan Prefecture, said the prefecture is focusing on modern logistics, services and tourism to meet the opportunities brought by the new rail line.

According to railway construction authorities of Guizhou, construction on the rail, which began in 2010, was challenged by rugged terrain and the complicated geology of Guizhou. Altitudes of the rail ranges from 300 to 1,400 meters. A total of 89.7 percent of the line runs through tunnels and bridges.

*The Shanghai-Kunming rail is the longest east-west passenger rail line in China so far, with 2,264 kilometre of track running through eastern, central and western China.*

The line connecting Shanghai and Hangzhou in Zhejiang Province was opened in 2010. The section between Hangzhou and Changsha and the section between Changsha and Xinhuang were both opened in December 2014.

*The section between Guiyang to Kunming, which is under construction, is scheduled to start operation next year.

*
blue line under operation
red line open on 18 June
green line due to open in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Congrats to Chinese workers and engineers!*
The high-speed train G3002 runs past the Guiding section on a newly-opened rail line in Guiding County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2015. A new high speed rail line connecting southwest China's Guizhou Province with the economically better-off eastern regions opened on Thursday. The six-station line connects Xinhuang, a county bordering Guizhou in Hunan Province, and Guiyang, provincial capital of Guizhou. The track is 286 kilometers and forms part of the high-speed rail connecting Shanghai and southwest China's Kunming City. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Flash mob!
More than 100 attendants dance at the Guiyang North Railway Station*
@Armstrong @Gufi @Rajaraja Chola @Rasengan 





*Train attendants prepare to board a CH380 high-speed train at the Guiyang North Railway Station*





*A train attendant waits for passengers on the high-speed train G3002 at the Guiyang North Railway Station*









*Train attendants wearing Miao and Dong costumes in a coach on the high-speed train G3002*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Flash mob!
> More than 100 attendants dance at the Guiyang North Railway Station*
> View attachment 230469



Flash Mob! ... I like that bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Celebration!
People of the Miao ethnic group blow wind pipes to celebrate the opening of a new high-speed rail line in Guiding County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2015.





The driver debugs devices on the high-speed train G3002 at the Guiyang North Railway Station





A passenger shows his ticket to take a high-speed train of the Shanghai-Kunming Railway at Guiyang North Railway Station in Guiyang *(the ticket shows he was born on in 1934)
*



*



Shotgunner51 said:


> Flash Mob! ... I like that bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Tickets sold out for the next few days。

The frequency of trains needs to be pumped up early to satisfy bulging demand。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Tickets sold out for the next few days。
> 
> The frequency of trains needs to be pumped up early to satisfy bulging demand。



Let's wait, bro!
Now not in full table, no through services before 1 July. There will be a major timetable upgrade on 1 July. There will be bullet trains from all over China to Guiyang.

武汉至贵阳将开行高铁 全程4个半小时-搜狐
楚天都市报讯（记者朱泽 通讯员孟立 訚芳华 实习生曾君洁）武汉到贵阳坐火车至少要15个小时的历史将被改写。昨日，记者从武汉铁路局获悉，7月1日起该局调整列车运行图，武汉至贵阳北开行7对高铁，武汉市民坐高铁5小时就可直达贵阳。

　　武汉铁路局介绍，目前武汉贵阳间共有9趟列车通达，速度最快的Z77次需运行15小时15分钟。遇节假日出行高峰，卧铺及硬座车票一票难求。6月18日，上海至昆明高铁新晃西至贵阳北段开通运营，7月1日后，武汉至贵阳北将开行7对高铁，其中2对在武汉站始发——G1522次贵阳北10：30开，武汉15：33到；G1523次武汉16：05开，贵阳北21：06到；G1521次武汉08：08开，贵阳北13：08到；G1524次贵阳北13:34开，武汉19：24到。

Take Wuhan for example, there will be 7 *through services* from Wuhan to Guizhou (Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR then Shanghai-Kunming HSR), among them 2 terminate at Wuhan Railway Station. Only 4-5 hours. Now the fastest overnight train takes 15 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Guizhou section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR open on 18 June
blue line under operation
red line open on 18 June
green line due to open in 2016









*The high-speed train G3002 runs past the Guiding section on a newly-opened rail line in Guiding County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2015. A new high speed rail line connecting southwest China's Guizhou Province with the economically better-off eastern regions opened on Thursday. The six-station line connects Xinhuang, a county bordering Guizhou in Hunan Province, and Guiyang, provincial capital of Guizhou. The track is 286 kilometers and forms part of the 2264km high-speed rail connecting Shanghai and southwest China's Kunming City. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)*
*






*

*Flash mob, celebration for the inauguration of Xinhu
More than 100 attendants dance at the Guiyang North Railway Station




*
*Train attendants prepare to board a CH380 high-speed train at the Guiyang North Railway Station*
*



*

*People of the Miao ethnic group blow wind pipes to celebrate the opening of a new high-speed rail line in Guiding County, southwest China's Guizhou Province



*

*The first day*
*Railway station of Xinhuang Dong Autonomous County*
@cirr I just love this sort of small county-level station, simple but efficient!
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

I hope this HSR will spur the growth of the economy in South West China.

---------------------
New high speed rail to boost economy of SW China
English.news.cn | 2015-06-17 18:52:21

GUIYANG, June 17 (Xinhua) -- A new high speed rail line connecting southwest China's Guizhou Province with the economically better-off eastern regions will open on Thursday.

The six-station line connects Xinhuang, a county bordering Guizhou in Hunan Province, and Guiyang, provincial capital of Guizhou. The track is 286 kilometers and forms part of the high-speed rail connecting Shanghai and southwest China's Kunming City, according to Chengdu Railway Bureau which administers the section.

With a speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high speed rail will shorten the train journey between Guiyang and Changsha, provincial capital of Hunan, from 12 to three hours. It will take nine hours for people to travel from Guiyang to Beijing or Shanghai, compared 30 hours of travel using regular trains.

The new rail is expected to promote economic exchange between the eastern, central and western China, and bring business opportunities to Guizhou, an economically disadvantaged province with rich tourism and ethnic culture.

Deputy director of the provincial tourism bureau Yu Ling said Guizhou boasts a good environment, beautiful Karst landscapes and splendid ethnic culture.The high speed rail will make it more convenient for tourists to visit from the rest of the country.

Zhang Shulin, official with local government of Qiandongnan Prefecture, said the prefecture is focusing on modern logistics, services and tourism to meet the opportunities brought by the new rail line.

According to railway construction authorities of Guizhou, construction on the rail, which began in 2010, was challenged by rugged terrain and the complicated geology of Guizhou. Altitudes of the rail ranges from 300 to 1,400 meters. A total of 89.7 percent of the line runs through tunnels and bridges.

The Shanghai-Kunming rail is the longest east-west passenger rail line in China so far, with 2,264 of track running through eastern, central and western China.

The line connecting Shanghai and Hangzhou in Zhejiang Province was opened in 2010. The section between Hangzhou and Changsha and the section between Changsha and Xinhuang were both opened in December 2014.

The section between Guiyang to Kunming, which is under construction, is scheduled to start operation next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> I hope this HSR will spur the growth of the economy in South West China.
> 
> ---------------------
> New high speed rail to boost economy of SW China
> English.news.cn | 2015-06-17 18:52:21


In China, High-speed Rail Increases Mobility and Drives Growth in Underdeveloped Regions | East Asia & Pacific on the rise
(*There is a video in the link about the survey conducted in the bullet train* @ahojunk @Azizam @powastick @terranMarine et al)
Nanguang Railway is one of six rail lines currently supported by the World Bank in China and one of three that recently became operational. With a route length of 576 kilometers (358 miles), it connects the capital cities of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and Guangdong Province of China.

Guangxi is rich in natural resources and home to dozens of ethnic minorities. But economic development has been relatively slow there compared with coastal regions in China. The high-speed railway system will help tap into Guangxi’s natural resources by bringing in more business opportunities and tourists. In this sense, the line will not only benefit local people in terms of reducing travel time but also help boost the local economy.

People have responded positively. When the line opened in December 2014, there were 18 pairs of trains travelling on route per day. Trains have been so full that China Railway Corporation, the national railway operator in China, had to increase the number of trains to 34 pairs in May 2015.

The surveys we conducted onboard show that this new rail line has made an impact on all types of people – old, young, tourists, businessmen, migrant workers, all from different income groups – over 44% of survey respondents earn below 4,000 RMB ($650) per month.





*An article from World Bank in 2014*
*Passengers of recently opened Wuzhou-Nanning rail line describe new opportunities | Transport for Development*

During a supervision mission in May, our team had the chance to hear from railway users about the many ways in which the new rail line between Wuzhou and Nanning is already having an impact on their lives. Compared to the relatively theoretical ways in which we often assess and talk about railway impact (think "agglomeration benefits" or "improved connectivity and accessibility"), I found this experience refreshing and gratifying. For many, the opening of a new railway line brings about a host of opportunities, whether it is new jobs, the possibility of meeting more clients or meeting existing clients more frequently, a chance to visit relatives located far away, or maybe even an opportunity to do a bit of tourism.

The first half of the NanGuang railway line opened in mid April 2014. It is one of the six railway projects currently supported by the World Bank in China. It connects the city of Wuzhou to Nanning, two cities located 240 km apart, in the relatively poor autonomous region of Guangxi. The train, a brand new Electric Motorized Unit (see picture below), is clean and modern. It cuts across a highly mountainous terrain, zooming at about 200 kph through many tunnels and bridges.

We rode the train starting in Wuzhou and started interviewing people on board the train, sometimes with double translation as the local dialect is quite different from Mandarin. The train was well utilized, with about 75% of seats occupied by the time we reached the second station. Riders were from all walks of life. Most were first time riders, although there were a few regular users already.

Here are some of the stories we heard:

We met _*two farmers with their two young kids*_. They had been visiting their relatives for the second time using this train, travelling from Liuzhou to Zhaoqing in Guangdong. They used to meet their family, but infrequently as the bus trips were unpleasant, very long (about 8 hours from Liuzhou to Wuzhou), and dangerous particularly at night, considering the winding roads in Guangxi. They described this new line as a chance to meet their family more frequently, especially after the whole line opens, and to do so safely at a cost a bit lower than the bus (slightly below 0.05US$ per km). 

*Two middle-aged migrant workers*, a man and a woman, travelling to their next job 200 km away. There, they will do some house decoration for a while, before moving to their next job. They felt the train made their access to job opportunities easier and more convenient, compared to having to take the bus. They felt the fares were reasonable.

*A couple in their mid-30s*, travelling to Guilin. The lady worked for a hospital and was a frequent business traveler. It took her four hours driving to reach her destination in Nanning before, a number that had been halved at this point. It meant for her that short and frequent trips to Nanning were now possible. She recommended increasing the number of trains each day to allow for regular day trips, as three was too little. (The number of trains is expected to grow when the full line opens.)

*A retired man* travelling from Guiping to Guilin. He owned a home in both places, and was taking this line for the first time. He used to travel by long-distance buses, sometimes with a transfer. He thought the train was more comfortable and shorter, although more expensive than the bus he used before (US$19 compared to US$12), as the train entails a transfer and the bus route is more direct for that trip.

In the first class cabin, we met* a businessman working for a listed pharmaceutical company* in Guangdong. He was already using the train more than 7 times a month. His business turnover had grown by 15 percent since the train opened, an achievement he attributed to his ability to meet more clients with the railways. He was eager to get a better connection to Guangzhou as well, since this is where the research lab for his company is located. The fare of a little over 0.06 US$ per km in first class was very reasonable in his view, as he would drive otherwise. The train ride was less tiring.

*A couple of young fashionable ladies, involved in sales*, riding the train for the first time to attend a conference in a city 150 km away. They were glad to be able to travel in comfort at a reasonable price rather than taking a bus. Of course they did take a few snapshots with the Laowai (“foreigner”) who interviewed them… 

Last, *a couple of people, well in their senior years at 73 and 81*. For them, it was the joy of taking a travel to Guilin for tourism and to do so in a way that was still comfortable enough for them to enjoy. They felt that the bus, while available, was not comfortable enough at their age. They were excited to take their first ride in a fast train.
Each person we talked to had a different reason for using the new train services. One could feel the pride of these travelers in this advanced technology, as well as the new world of opportunities that was opened for them.

But this is only half of the story, as the second half of the railway line connecting Wuzhou to Guangzhou will open at the end of year, connecting one of the richest provinces in China with one of the poorest. To be followed...

A classic view of rural Guangxi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New CRH Sleeper, have a look!*
It seems that it can be used as a regular second class compartment during the day, so it can be taken full use 24 hour per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TianyaTaiwan

Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_The following article gave a "roundup" of HSR in China. However, it missed a few, such as the HSR in Laos and Thailand. My take - China plans to make Kunming the "HSR capital" for South East Asia and South Asia. Brilliant!_

--------------------
*China high speed rail roundup*

This is a China high sped rail roundup. This has significant geopolitical and economic impacts.

* Russia and China are moving ahead with the Moscow Kazan high speed rail line which will be followed by a Beijing Moscow line
* China completed more internal high speed rail
* China's merged high speed rail companies are second to General electric in terms of industrial company size
* China is furthering deals with India and Indonesia on high speed rail

1. A unit of Russia’s state-owned JSC Russian Railways signed a contract Thursday with the design unit of China’s state-controlled China Railway Group to come up with the plans for a 770 kilometer high-speed rail between the two Russian cities. The Chinese firm will work alongside two Russian companies for on the designs for a total cost of 20.8 billion rubles ($383 million) over the next two years, according to Russian Railways.

Once the designs are developed, a separate tender will be held for the actual construction of the rail link, which Russian Railways expects to cost 1.06 trillion rubles ($19.5 billion). It is “likely” China’s rail developers will land that massive contract as well, but it isn’t guaranteed.

The Chinese side has already expressed interest in investing 300 billion rubles in the Moscow-Kazan high-speed rail project—part of which would fund the design, and the rest of which would function as a loan for the construction. “We are in negotiations to raise (the figure) substantially,” Mr. Yakunin said. Russian Railways intends to finish the project by 2020, reducing the duration of the journey to 3½ hours from its current 12½.

The financing, however, is not yet fully nailed down. To fund the 1.06 trillion billion ruble project, Russian Railways expects 380 billion rubles of direct state funding and a further 150 billion rubles from Russia’s National Wealth Fund

2. A new high speed rail line connecting southwest China's Guizhou Province with the economically better-off eastern regions opened this week

The six-station line connects Xinhuang, a county bordering Guizhou in Hunan Province, and Guiyang, provincial capital of Guizhou. The track is 286 kilometers and forms part of the high-speed rail connecting Shanghai and southwest China's Kunming City, according to Chengdu Railway Bureau which administers the section.

With a speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high speed rail will shorten the train journey between Guiyang and Changsha, provincial capital of Hunan, from 12 to three hours. It will take nine hours for people to travel from Guiyang to Beijing or Shanghai, compared 30 hours of travel using regular trains.

The new rail is expected to promote economic exchange between the eastern, central and western China, and bring business opportunities to Guizhou, an economically disadvantaged province with rich tourism and ethnic culture.






3.  China is forging the country’s answer to General Electric, combining two state-owned railroad equipment makers to create the world’s second-largest industrial company. And the giant isn’t planning to stay at home.

The merger of CSR Corp. and China CNR Corp. is now complete, producing a nearly $130-billion behemoth called CRRC Corp. with economies of scale that will allow China to compete even more aggressively for overseas rail deals

4. As part of its “Southern Silk Route” China plans to establish a high speed railway link between Kunming and Kolkata through Dhaka and Chittagong, according to reports reaching Dhaka from Kunming, the capital city of China's southern Yunnan province.

The proposal, which found a mention at recently held Greater Mekong Subregion (GMS) meeting in Kunming, plans to boost the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar (BCIM) multi-modal transport system.

“The high speed corridor would give a boost to the economies of all the countries of the region,” said Li Ji Ming, vice-secretary of Yunnan provincial government. The project looks forward to the newly established Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) and other donors for financing it.

The 2,800km rail route could be a critical component for the BCIM that seeks cross border movement of goods and people in the four countries.

China has pledged US $40 billion for the Silk Route and $50 billion for the AIIB. The BCIM area has a trade potential of $132 billion.

5. A Chinese-led consortium and an Indonesian company signed a letter of memorandum on railway construction in Indonesia June 15 after a meeting between Sheng Guangzu, general manager of China Railway Corporation, and Rini Soemarno, Indonesia's minister for state-owned enterprises, reports Guangzhou's 21st Century Business Herald.

The project that will create a 160-kilometer link between the capital city of Jakarta and Bandung, the nation's third-largest city, will cost an estimated US$6 billion, according to a Japanese institution that is also taking part in the project.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *New CRH Sleeper, have a look!*
> It seems that it can be used as a regular second class compartment during the day, so it can be taken full use 24 hour per day.
> View attachment 231055
> View attachment 231054
> View attachment 231056
> View attachment 231058
> View attachment 231057



Now this is good。I am a regular user of the overnight sleeper D trains between Shanghai and Beijing。It would be great news if overnight sleeper G trains become available on，say，the Beijing-Guangzhou、Shanghai-Guangzhou、Shanghai-Kunming、Shanghai-Chongqing-Chengdu、Shanghai-Tianjin-Harbin routes。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Now this is good。I am a regular user of the overnight sleeper D trains between Shanghai and Beijing。It would be great news if overnight sleeper G trains become available on，say，the Beijing-Guangzhou、Shanghai-Guangzhou、Shanghai-Kunming、Shanghai-Chongqing-Chengdu、Shanghai-Tianjin-Harbin routes。


I think this is still D class. The new design is to make full use of cars in the daytime. G sleeper is unnecessary, since even D sleeper has to stop for some time to let passengers not arrive at their destination at 4-5am. Anyway, passengers board the train at 8-10pm and arrive at 6-7am, that's a perfect timetable for businessmen, isn't it?

@ahojunk Thanks for the roundup!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Bullet trains are cities' jewel in the crown*

By Lan Lan (China Daily)

Stations emerging as symbols of civic pride and routes to prosperity, reports Lan Lan. 

Towns are just scattered pearls without access to the fastest trains around, but they can become a necklace when there is one.

That is why residents in Jingzhou, Hubei province, think it is essential to have such a line serve their city.

The State Council announced in September that a 2,000-kilometer bullet train project from Shanghai to Chengdu in Sichuan province would be built with a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour. The exact route quickly became a subject of controversy.

The Yangtze River Business Chamber, based in Jingzhou, organized a petition drive in March at which it gathered tens of thousands of signatures in parks, stations and public squares.

Wang Jinghui, secretary-general of the chamber, told China Daily that the chance to have such a facility will not come twice for his historic city, known as the major setting of the Chinese classic novel Romance of the Three Kingdoms.

"People of all ages were so enthusiastic about the high-speed rail and they all wanted to contribute. We are so proud of our history and a high-speed rail line could help us regain our ancient glory," said Wang.

The problem for Jingzhou is that an express train that runs 200 km/hour already stops in the city. Jingmen, 80 km to the north, also wants to have a stop on the new line－and it now has no high-speed rail service at all.

Xiong Bing, chairman of Jingmen-based Chang Yuan Science and Technology Ltd, posted a video online, in which he said that "not having a high-speed rail line has hampered the city's development and affected civic pride". That attracted tens of thousands of clicks.

"Jingmen shouldn't be the only prefecture-level city in Hubei province that has no high-speed train or bullet train," he said.

The latest developments look good for Jingmen. Hubei's Party Chief Li Hongzhong said last Wednesday that it has been essentially decided that the railway will run through Jingmen.

"Jingmen will step up planning and research and strive for early implementation of the project with support from both the central and provincial governments," said Li.

"If it can't be built in Jingzhou, it should be built in a place in between the two cities," said Wang, expressing regret at this lost opportunity.

However, Peng Zhimin, an expert with the Hubei Academy of Social Sciences, said that putting a station in the middle of nowhere in the quest for fairness could be a losing proposition. Usually, places like that are not well-developed, which means higher infrastructure investment and a longer payback period for the facility.

As the rail network expands, this tale of two cities has been repeated in many other places. For example, Shangyang and Loudi in Hunan province and Xinye and Dengzhou in Henan province have competed to host high-speed rail facilities.

More similar stories are likely as policymakers ramp up high-speed rail investment. On Monday, the National Development and Reform Commission approved a host of new railway projects with a total investment of 243.58 billion yuan ($39.2 billion).

The government has set a spending target of 800 billion yuan on domestic railway construction this year, about the same as last year. Rail projects, along with highways, in the central and western regions of China, are regarded as a priority.

Guo Xiaopei, director of the Institute of Comprehensive Transportation under the NDRC, said that the government will take public sentiment into account, but the final decision on a rail line should rest on feasibility studies.

High-speed rail lines are technically demanding projects that present many geological and environmental challenges and have strict requirements for safety, Guo said.

But it is also true that local governments have gained a bigger say in such projects as railway financing is opening up to various capital sources including local governments and private investors. With the economy slowing, some cities are experiencing fiscal problems. Such cities do not want to get financially involved in new high-speed lines because of the long payback periods, said Guo.

But for some prefecture-level or county-level cities, a new railway, particularly a high-speed rail line, is still significant, said Guo.

Apart from the convenience it means for passengers and businesses, a new economic center usually forms around a railway station. So a high-speed rail stop can create jobs and alleviate the transportation, housing and education pressures facing many cities.

"A railway can bring prosperity to a city. That's certainly been the experience when it comes to conventional railways," he said.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_20767002.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Delegation seeks funds for Tibet rail project*

*The construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway should be incorporated into the country's next five-year plan*, according to the Sichuan delegation at the annual session of the National People's Congress. 

The delegation said on Tuesday that the central budget should include a special fund for the railway. *The 1,800-kilometer line will connect Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province, with Lhasa, the capital of the Tibet autonomous region*, and construction will cost 200 billion yuan ($32 billion). 

*Last year, the central government approved the construction of sections linking Lhasa to Nyingchi in eastern Tibet, and Chengdu to Ya'an in western Sichuan.* 

The delegation suggested that preparation work for *two further sections, from Ya'an to Kangding and from Kangding to Nyingchi, should be accelerated so that construction can begin this year*. 

It said the central government should provide the same level of construction subsidies for the railway as it gives to projects in Tibet.

*After completion, the railway will form a ring with the Qinghai-Tibet line*, which began operation in 2006. 

Last year, Sichuan invested more than 30 billion yuan in railway construction - only two other regions spent more. 

The 13th Five-Year Plan will cover 2016 to 2020. By the time it gets underway, Sichuan will have nearly 7,000 kilometers of railway. 

Wei Hong, an NPC deputy and Sichuan's governor, said the railway will improve regional transportation capacity and integrate Tibet more closely with other parts of China. 

A report published by the Sichuan delegation on Tuesday said the line will play an important role in the development of the proposed Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, as well as promoting ethnic unity and stability. 

The delegation submitted five other proposals to the NPC, including a call for faster development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt. 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/m/cheng...t_19846906.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Sichuan-Tibet railway - - Chengdu to Lhasa

Sichuan-Tibet railway*

The length of the existing Qinghai-Tibet railway is 1956 KM; even the shortest train ride from departure city of Xining takes 24 hours to reach Lhasa. Although now China has several Lhasa-bound trains from big cities, like Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu, Guangzhou, Chongqing and etc, yet they all takes more than 40 hours. This pace, however, obviously cannot meet the high-speed development of China--this new economic and political power. So, to build a new railway of shorter distance and higher speed is of great importance.






Against this background, Chengdu, as the biggest city in southwest China as well as a traditional harbor city for commodities and people to enter Tibet, comes into people's view. And now, people have three options to reach Lhasa from Chengdu: flight from Chengdu to Lhasa taking 2 hours; overland journey by National Highway of No 318 taking three days at least; Chengdu-Lhasa train via Qinghai-Tibet railway taking 44 hours, and it only departs every other day, difficult to buy train tickets. However, flight is too expensive though short, overland is too long though beautiful, Qinghai-Tibet railway is too difficult though appears fine.

So, to build a direct railway from Chengdu to Lhasa (Sichuan—Tibet Railway), is very necessary and significant.

The proposed Sichuan-Tibet railway will span 1,629 km, 650 km of which will be in Sichuan province. It is said that, trains will be designed to travel at a maximum speed of 200 km per hour and will take only eight hours to reach Lhasa, the capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region. The railway is expected to be completed in 8 years with an investment of about 54 billion RMB ($US 7.9 billion). But so far, there has been no clear report concerning when will the Chinese government start to build the rail. There was report that the rail had been started from September, 2009, but soon the news was denied by the government.

Compared with building Qinghai-Tibet railway, it is more challengeable to build Sichuan-Tibet Railway, because the landforms across Sichuan and Tibet are more complicated and dangerous than that in northern Tibet where mainly vast flat grasslands are located. The construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway will not only confront the similar problems of permafrost, altitude sickness, environment protection, animal immigration, but also problems of mudslides, underground rivers, earthquakes, terrestrial heat and etc, many more tunnels and bridges have to be used.






No matter how difficult it is, based on China's rich railway construction experience and stable GDP growth, the proposed Sichuan-Tibet railway will start building in near future. On the other hand, construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway will help propel economic and tourism development along the line too. Eighty-two counties and districts along the line in Sichuan, Yunnan and Tibet boast snow-capped mountains, grasslands, and Tibetan and Buddhist cultures.






The Hengduan Mountains near the line have an abundance of natural resources, including water, vegetation and minerals. The Yulong Copper Mine near the mountain in Tibet has a proven reserve of 6.5 million tons of copper, first among the country's copper mines.






The railway is also designed to open up China's gateway to south Asia for bilateral economic and trade cooperation via land. Presently, Yadong (or Yatung) and Zhangmu connect Tibet with India and Nepal. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will also open land passages from Central, East and South China to south Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Sichuan-Tibet railway - - Chengdu to Lhasa
> 
> Sichuan-Tibet railway*
> 
> The length of the existing Qinghai-Tibet railway is 1956 KM; even the shortest train ride from departure city of Xining takes 24 hours to reach Lhasa. Although now China has several Lhasa-bound trains from big cities, like Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu, Guangzhou, Chongqing and etc, yet they all takes more than 40 hours. This pace, however, obviously cannot meet the high-speed development of China--this new economic and political power. So, to build a new railway of shorter distance and higher speed is of great importance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Against this background, Chengdu, as the biggest city in southwest China as well as a traditional harbor city for commodities and people to enter Tibet, comes into people's view. And now, people have three options to reach Lhasa from Chengdu: flight from Chengdu to Lhasa taking 2 hours; overland journey by National Highway of No 318 taking three days at least; Chengdu-Lhasa train via Qinghai-Tibet railway taking 44 hours, and it only departs every other day, difficult to buy train tickets. However, flight is too expensive though short, overland is too long though beautiful, Qinghai-Tibet railway is too difficult though appears fine.
> 
> So, to build a direct railway from Chengdu to Lhasa (Sichuan—Tibet Railway), is very necessary and significant.
> 
> The proposed Sichuan-Tibet railway will span 1,629 km, 650 km of which will be in Sichuan province. It is said that, trains will be designed to travel at a maximum speed of 200 km per hour and will take only eight hours to reach Lhasa, the capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region. The railway is expected to be completed in 8 years with an investment of about 54 billion RMB ($US 7.9 billion). But so far, there has been no clear report concerning when will the Chinese government start to build the rail. There was report that the rail had been started from September, 2009, but soon the news was denied by the government.
> 
> Compared with building Qinghai-Tibet railway, it is more challengeable to build Sichuan-Tibet Railway, because the landforms across Sichuan and Tibet are more complicated and dangerous than that in northern Tibet where mainly vast flat grasslands are located. The construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway will not only confront the similar problems of permafrost, altitude sickness, environment protection, animal immigration, but also problems of mudslides, underground rivers, earthquakes, terrestrial heat and etc, many more tunnels and bridges have to be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how difficult it is, based on China's rich railway construction experience and stable GDP growth, the proposed Sichuan-Tibet railway will start building in near future. On the other hand, construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway will help propel economic and tourism development along the line too. Eighty-two counties and districts along the line in Sichuan, Yunnan and Tibet boast snow-capped mountains, grasslands, and Tibetan and Buddhist cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hengduan Mountains near the line have an abundance of natural resources, including water, vegetation and minerals. The Yulong Copper Mine near the mountain in Tibet has a proven reserve of 6.5 million tons of copper, first among the country's copper mines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The railway is also designed to open up China's gateway to south Asia for bilateral economic and trade cooperation via land. Presently, Yadong (or Yatung) and Zhangmu connect Tibet with India and Nepal. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will also open land passages from Central, East and South China to south Asia.



Also looking forward to the early approval of construction of the Shangrila-Nyingchi section of the Dian-Zang（Yunnan-Tibet）railway。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Also looking forward to the early approval of construction of the Shangrila-Nyingchi section of the Dian-Zang（Yunnan-Tibet）railway。


Yes, Yunnan-Tibet railway will be easier. Wow, if really constructed, it will be more complicated than any man-made projects ever!








BTW, I'll go to Yunnan again this summer vocation for the fourth time.



cirr said:


> *Bullet trains are cities' jewel in the crown*
> 
> By Lan Lan (China Daily)
> 
> Stations emerging as symbols of civic pride and routes to prosperity, reports Lan Lan.
> 
> Towns are just scattered pearls without access to the fastest trains around, but they can become a necklace when there is one.
> 
> That is why residents in Jingzhou, Hubei province, think it is essential to have such a line serve their city.
> 
> The State Council announced in September that a 2,000-kilometer bullet train project from Shanghai to Chengdu in Sichuan province would be built with a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour. The exact route quickly became a subject of controversy.
> 
> The Yangtze River Business Chamber, based in Jingzhou, organized a petition drive in March at which it gathered tens of thousands of signatures in parks, stations and public squares.
> 
> Wang Jinghui, secretary-general of the chamber, told China Daily that the chance to have such a facility will not come twice for his historic city, known as the major setting of the Chinese classic novel Romance of the Three Kingdoms.
> 
> "People of all ages were so enthusiastic about the high-speed rail and they all wanted to contribute. We are so proud of our history and a high-speed rail line could help us regain our ancient glory," said Wang.
> 
> The problem for Jingzhou is that an express train that runs 200 km/hour already stops in the city. Jingmen, 80 km to the north, also wants to have a stop on the new line－and it now has no high-speed rail service at all.
> 
> Xiong Bing, chairman of Jingmen-based Chang Yuan Science and Technology Ltd, posted a video online, in which he said that "not having a high-speed rail line has hampered the city's development and affected civic pride". That attracted tens of thousands of clicks.
> 
> "Jingmen shouldn't be the only prefecture-level city in Hubei province that has no high-speed train or bullet train," he said.
> 
> The latest developments look good for Jingmen. Hubei's Party Chief Li Hongzhong said last Wednesday that it has been essentially decided that the railway will run through Jingmen.
> 
> "Jingmen will step up planning and research and strive for early implementation of the project with support from both the central and provincial governments," said Li.
> 
> "If it can't be built in Jingzhou, it should be built in a place in between the two cities," said Wang, expressing regret at this lost opportunity.
> 
> However, Peng Zhimin, an expert with the Hubei Academy of Social Sciences, said that putting a station in the middle of nowhere in the quest for fairness could be a losing proposition. Usually, places like that are not well-developed, which means higher infrastructure investment and a longer payback period for the facility.
> 
> As the rail network expands, this tale of two cities has been repeated in many other places. For example, Shangyang and Loudi in Hunan province and Xinye and Dengzhou in Henan province have competed to host high-speed rail facilities.
> 
> More similar stories are likely as policymakers ramp up high-speed rail investment. On Monday, the National Development and Reform Commission approved a host of new railway projects with a total investment of 243.58 billion yuan ($39.2 billion).
> 
> The government has set a spending target of 800 billion yuan on domestic railway construction this year, about the same as last year. Rail projects, along with highways, in the central and western regions of China, are regarded as a priority.
> 
> Guo Xiaopei, director of the Institute of Comprehensive Transportation under the NDRC, said that the government will take public sentiment into account, but the final decision on a rail line should rest on feasibility studies.
> 
> High-speed rail lines are technically demanding projects that present many geological and environmental challenges and have strict requirements for safety, Guo said.
> 
> But it is also true that local governments have gained a bigger say in such projects as railway financing is opening up to various capital sources including local governments and private investors. With the economy slowing, some cities are experiencing fiscal problems. Such cities do not want to get financially involved in new high-speed lines because of the long payback periods, said Guo.
> 
> But for some prefecture-level or county-level cities, a new railway, particularly a high-speed rail line, is still significant, said Guo.
> 
> Apart from the convenience it means for passengers and businesses, a new economic center usually forms around a railway station. So a high-speed rail stop can create jobs and alleviate the transportation, housing and education pressures facing many cities.
> 
> "A railway can bring prosperity to a city. That's certainly been the experience when it comes to conventional railways," he said.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_20767002.htm


Yep, *Jingzhou&Jingmen*, netizens quarrelled crazily.
It takes only 1-1.5 hour from Wuhan to Jingzhou by semi-HSR(200-250kph) , 50-70 pairs daily. People from Jingmen are really jealous, it takes 3-4 hours for 240km by the old single-track line. I think the best option is build the second 350kph HSR through Jingmen, and build another 250-300kph Wuhan-Jingzhou-Yichang Intercity since the current HSR is kind of near the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*96.96 km 200kph Dongguan-Huizhou Intercity in trial run

Dongguan–Huizhou Intercity Railway*, also known as the _Guanhui Intercity Railway_ or _Guanhui City Railway_, is a high-speed railway within Guangdong province, China. It runs between the cities of Dongguan and Huizhou in the Pearl River Delta (PRD). Part of a larger radiating intercity rail transit network, called Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit, across the PRD region, directly connecting with the Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen Intercity Railway and the planned Foshan-Dongguan Intercity Railway. Route length is 96.96 kilometers, with an estimated construction budget of 25.3 billion RMB. The construction period is planned to take three and a half years.[1] 3 renovated and 14 new stations are being built along the route. It has been built with a design speed of 200 kilometres per hour.

*96.96km, 200km/h, 17 stations, including several underground stations 
part of the Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*





The trial train is *Yellow Doctor(CRH380A)*
The final type of operating train has not been decided yet, most likely made-in-Canton CRH6
@Yizhi Made in Guangdong!




















*One characteristics of this Intercity railway is that both railway signal system and metro signal system are compatible. @ahojunk *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail keeps Guangxi growth on track*

*Updated: 2015-06-23 07:37
*
*By Huo Yan and Xin Dingding(China Daily)*

A new service is providing the first express link between Beijing and a badly disadvantaged area. The service, primarily designed to aid the development of the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, has been successful so far, and there are now plans to extend its coverage, as Huo Yan and Xin Dingding report from Nanning.

A high-speed rail network that stretches almost 2,500 kilometers across a single country is not a common phenomenon.

In Japan, such a network would be impossible - the train would simply have to pull up at the island nation's Pacific coast - and in Europe, pan-continental high-speed railways have yet to take shape, although many European countries have built their own networks.

In September, a high-speed rail service opened between Beijing and Nanning, the capital of the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, a distance of 2,489 km. The line is now the longest in China, and makes Guangxi the first of the country's five autonomous regions to be linked to the capital by high-speed rail.

Guangxi, in South China, is home to 12 ethnic groups. The region borders Vietnam, and its long coastline with Southeast Asia means it's regarded as a major gateway to member countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

Despite those advantages, more than 30 years after the start of the reform and opening-up policy Guangdong province has become China's economic powerhouse, while Guangxi's GDP is worth just a fifth of that of its smaller neighbor.

*Poor infrastructure*

Many observers have blamed the disparity on the region's immature transport infrastructure, which was so poor that before December, there were no direct rail connections between Nanning and nearby Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong. Every year as the Spring Festival holiday approached, the expressways would be clogged with hundreds of thousands of migrant workers riding motorbikes from their workplaces in Guangdong to their homes in Guangxi.

Now, things are changing and a high-speed railway network is being planned that would crisscross China's 9.63 million square kilometers of territory. An extended network of this type would enable passengers to zip between major cities such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou and other parts of the country within half a day.

The ambitious plan has already been realized in Guangxi, where more than 1,000 km of high-speed rail came into use in 2013. Now, the trip from Beijing to Nanning takes 13 hours and 30 minutes, cutting the journey time by half. Passengers can depart from North China in the morning, and arrive in South China in the evening.

The streamlined train departs Beijing West Railway Station at 7:30 am and initially uses the Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed line, reaching a top speed of 300 km/h. When the train reaches Hengyang in Hunan province, it slows to a maximum 200 km/h and switches track to the Hengyang-Liuzhou line. The last change in the journey comes when the train switches again, this time to the Liuzhou-Nanning high-speed line.

*Although the journey time has been cut by almost half, frequent station stops - approximately one every 30 minutes - nullify the advantages offered by the high speeds the train can attain.*

*Puffing on the platform*

*The frequent stops may annoy some passengers, but one group is eternally grateful. Smoking is banned in the trains, but the regular stops - which can last from two minutes to eight - mean heavy smokers flood out onto the platforms as soon as the train pulls up.*

Zhou Xiang, who has worked on the new line since it was launched, has heard many smokers complain about how challenging they find the journey.

On slower trains, passengers can smoke in the door wells of the carriages, but smoking is banned everywhere on high-speed trains. According to the railway police in Nanning, 106 passengers were fined for smoking on the train last year.

"You can see them quickly lining up by the door when the train begins to slow down (for a stop). They always have a cigarette between their lips and a lighter in one hand. (They are) just like soldiers lining up with their weapons before going to the front," Zhou said.

Some of the more desperate smokers have even sparked arguments with the train attendants as they attempted to get out of the carriage as quickly as possible to make the most of each short stop.

On May 26, a passenger on train G529 tried to force the attendant to stand behind him so he could stand directly in front of the door and be the first passenger to disembark. His argument was "first come, first served", but he eventually relented when the attendant explained that she was duty bound to stand in front of the doors as the train comes to a halt to keep a watch for any obstructions or other activity on the platforms.

However, it's not just smokers who jump on and off the train. Five drivers work in relays during the long journey, said Wei Richun, a senior official at the Nanning Railway Bureau.

Just as safety regulations mean the working hours of commercial pilots are strictly regulated, with a team of two limited to 14 hours a day, drivers of high-speed trains are not allowed to be at the controls for more than three hours at a time, Wei said.

The drivers work for the four railway bureaus that administer the areas through which the train travels. A driver from the Beijing Railway Bureau is behind the wheel between Beijing and Zhengzhou in Henan, where another driver, this time from the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau, takes over until the train reaches Wuhan in Hubei province. The Wuhan Railway Bureau provides the next driver, who operates the train until Changsha in Hunnan province, when a driver sent by the bureau in Nanning takes over. He drives the train to Guilin in Guangxi, where a second driver is waiting to take the controls for the final leg of the journey to Nanning.

After resting for several hours in purpose-built apartment buildings, the drivers begin their journeys again, this time in the opposite direction, and return home.

While the drivers work short shifts, conductors and attendants such as Zhou have to stay at their posts throughout the entire journey, without taking a break.

"We feel under much greater pressure now than when we worked on the slower trains, because we used to work set times, and after an eight-hour stretch, we could take a break in our cabin. Now though, there's just no place or time to rest," he said.

The pressure is heightened by the fact that the assistants and guards have to deal with any emergencies that might arise on the high-speed trains, which each cost more than 100 million yuan ($16 million), he said.

*Price/time balance*

Although the long journey can be tedious, many passengers said the high-speed rail provides the best balance of time and cost.

A young mother from Luoyang, Henan province, who was taking her 11-month-old baby to Nanning to visit her husband and father-in-law who sell furniture in the city, said she cannot afford to travel by air.

Although the flight between Beijing and Nanning only takes about three hours, the ticket price of 1,800 yuan is nearly twice that of the high-speed rail service.

The woman, who preferred not to give her name, said she was relieved when the high-speed train was launched because the previous rail services were inconvenient.

"We used to get on a Nanning-bound train at Zhengzhou railway station at midnight, and get off at 5 the next morning," she said. "It would be torture to take the baby to Nanning that way."

Yang Hao, a professor of rail transportation management at Beijing Jiaotong University, said that *the railway will provide a good supplement to air travel because the trains stop at a large number of small cities and towns that airlines won't visit because it's not economically viable for them to do so.*

According to Wei, the railway official in Nanning, tourism in Guangxi has been boosted by a large rise in the number of people taking short trips on the train to local stations.

Several years ago, a friend invited Wei to attend his child's wedding in Guilin, but Wei declined because the journey would take four hours.

Now, the high-speed railway has cut the travel time to just two hours and 30 minutes. "If people leave in the early afternoon they can make a wedding banquet in the evening and then return home on the last train," he said. "If I was asked again I certainly wouldn't decline the invitation."

Contact the writers at huoyan@chinadaily.com.cn and xindingding@chinadaily.com.cn






*A high-speed train crosses a bridge in Yangshuo in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. China's longest high-speed railway service, which links Beijing and Nanning, capital of the Guangxi, is 2,489 kilometers in length. Guangxi is the first of China's five autonomous regions to be linked to the capital by high-speed rail. Tang Yizhi / for China Daily*



*Passengers in Nanning taking a high-speed train for Beijing when the railway opened in September. Chen Fuping / for China Daily*



*A girl points at scenery along the Beijing-Nanjing high-speed rail line. Guangxi is a major gateway between China and ASEAN countries. Chen Fuping / for China Daily*

(China Daily 06/23/2015 page5)

High-speed rail keeps Guangxi growth on track|Cover Story|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Important High-Speed Railway Lines in China*

The construction of high-speed railways in China began with the building of the Qinhuangdao–Shenyang High-Speed Railway in 1999. *Now the high-speed rail network in China is the largest in the world.* As of the end of 2012, there are about 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail in service, accommodating trains of an average speed of 200 km/h or higher.

China's high-speed rail plans are ambitious, *planning to invest $300 billion to construct the largest, fastest, and most technologically advanced high-speed railway system in the world by 2020.* It is predicted that the HSR (High-Speed Railway) network will reach 30,000 kilometers when the major rail lines are completed. *China's high-speed railway network is made up of four components: upgraded pre-existing rail lines that can accommodate high-speed trains, a national grid of mostly passenger dedicated HSR lines (PDLs), certain regional intercity HSR lines, and the Maglev High-Speed Line.*

It is becoming a trendy thing to take high speed rail for travels. Our app, China Train Booking, allows you to catch up and turn your smartphone into a ticket office. 

*Mostly-Passenger-Dedicated High-Speed Rail Grid*
The main high-speed rail network in China is like a grid, which mainly consists of 8 long-distance high-speed rail lines: four north–south HSR lines and four east–west HSR lines. Except for the Qingdao–Taiyuan HSR, *all HSR lines of the rail grid are longer than 1,000 kilometers.* In 2012 the total length of HSR lines in the main grid reached 12,000 kilometers. The PDLs accommodate trains of a speed of up to 300 km/h; and mixed passenger and cargo lines serve trains of a speed of between 200 and 250 km/h.

*The Four Main North–South HSR Lines*
*Beijing–Shanghai (Fully Operational)*




Distance:1,433 kilometers
Design Speed:350 km/h

Stations on the Route (vary between services): Beijing South, Langfang, Tianjin West, Cangzhou West, Dezhou East,Jinan West, Taian, Tengzhou East, Zaozhuang, Xuzhou East, Bangbu South, Dingyuan, Chuzhou, Nanjing South, Zhenjiang South, Danyang North, Changzhou North, Wuxi East, Kunshan South and Shanghai Hongqiao.

D317 stops at all stations, and most G trains stop at several of them, taking 8 hours and 50 minutes. The fastest train G3 takes 4 hours and 48 minutes, with one stop at Nanjing South.



*Beijing–Guangzhou–Shenzhen–Hong Kong (Partly Operational)*




Distance: 2,260 kilometers
Design Speed: 350 km/h

It is the longest passenger dedicated high-speed rail line in the world, consisting of the Beijing–Shijiazhuang HSR line, the Shijiazhuang–Wuhan HSR line, the Wuhan–Guangzhou HSR line, the Guangzhou–Shenzhen HSR line, and the Shenzhen–Hong Kong HSR line(to be opened in 2016). It is a main north–south high-speed rail line, connecting North China, Central China, and South China.

Stations on the Route (vary between services): Beijing West, Baoding East,Shijiazhuang, Handan East, Hebi East, Zhengzhou East, Zhumadian West, Xiaogan North, Wuhan, Yueyang East, Changsha South, Heng Mountain West, Hengyang East, Laiyang West, Chenzhou West, Guangzhou South, and Shenzhen North.

Three G trains service the route: G71, G79, and G81. G71 stops at all the stations. The latter two trains only go as far as Guangzhou South. The fastest train G79, traveling from Beijing to Guangzhou, takes 8 hours, with stops at Shijiazhuang, Zhengzhou East, Wuhan, and Changsha South.

Though Shenzhen–Hong Kong high-speed railway is under construction, conventional trains from Shenzhen to Hong Kong are available. Online schedule search and booking fortrains to Hong Kong is not available in China. It is exclusive to train ticket offices. Though it is much harder to buy train tickets to Hong Kong, we at China Highlights will do our best to purchase the tickets for you. You only need to email us with the travel date and passengers’ information, and we will do the rest.

*Beijing–Harbin (fully operational)*




Distance: 1,700 kilometers
Design Speed: 350km/h

It connects Northeast China with the national capital Beijing. The railway has two branch lines: from Shenyang to Dalian and from Panjin to Yingkou.

Stations on the Main Line (vary between services): Beijing, Tangshan North, Beidaihe,Shanhaiguan, Suizhong North, Jinzhou South,Shenyang North, Tieling West, Kaiyuan West, Siping East, Changchun West, Shuangcheng North and Harbin West.

D25 stops at all stations, taking 8 hours and 12 minutes. The other three high-speed trains traveling on the route are D29, D101, and D27, which stop at 11 stations, taking 7 hours and 50 minutes.

*Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen (Partly Operational)*




Distance: 1,600 kilometers

It consists of the Hangzhou–Ningbo HSR line, the Ningbo–Taizhou–Wenzhou HSR line, the Wenzhou–Fuzhou HSR line, the Fuzhou–Xiamen HSR line, and the Xiamen–Shenzhen HSR line(to be in service in 2013), connecting the Yangtze River Delta and the Pearl River Delta. The Hangzhou–Ningbo section is passenger dedicated, with a design speed of 350 km/h. The rest is for passenger and cargo mixed utilization, with a design speed of 250 km/h.

Stations on the Route (vary between services): Hangzhou East, Shangyu North,Ningbo East, Ninghai, Linhai, Taizhou, Wenling, Yandangshan, Wenzhou South, Ruian, Aojiang, Cangnan, Fuding, Tailaoshan, Xiapu, Ningde,Fuzhou South, Fuqing, Putian, Quanzhou, Jinjiang, and Xiamen North.

D3209 stops at all the stations and the journey is 7 hours and 29 minutes. The fastest trainD3117 stops at 5 stations less than D3209, and takes 6 hours and 53 minutes. Other D trains travelling on the route stop 1 to 5 stations less, and take about 7 hours.

*The Four East–West HSR Lines*
*Qingdao–Taiyuan (Partly Operational)*
Distance:770 kilometers
Design Speed: 200 to 250 km/h

Qingdao–Taiyuan HSR line consists of the Qingdao–Jinan HRS line , the Jinan–Shijiazhuang HSR line (opening 2016), and the Shijiazhuang–Taiyuan HSR line.

Currently you can travel from Qingdao to Jinan in one and a half hours by the fastest train G196 with a stop at Weifang. Non-stop trains from Shijiazhuang to TaiyuanG91 and D2009 only take 1 hour and 17 minutes to complete the journey.

*Shanghai–Wuhan–Chengdu (Partly Operational)*
Distance: 1,600 kilometers

The Shanghai–Chengdu HSR line consists of the Shanghai–Nanjing HSR line, the Nanjing–Hefei HSR line, the Hefei–Wuhan HSR line, the Wuhan (Hankou)–Yichang HSR line, the Yichang–Wanzhou HSR line, the Lichuan–Chongqing HSR line, the Chongqing–Suining HSR line, and the Suining–Chengdu HSR line.






High-speed trains on most of the route have an average speed of 200 to 250 km/h, except on the line from Yichang to Wanzhou (160 km/h), because of the curves in the track needed to get around the landforms in the area.

Until the line from Lichuan to Chongqing is in service you can travel from Shanghai to Yichang, from Yichang to Wanzhou, and from Chongqing to Chengdu by high-speed trains. Taking a Three Gorges Yangtze cruise between Chongqing and Yichang would be a nice way to break up a high speed journey if you have time to take in the scenery.

There are 18 stations on theShanghai–Yichangroute: Shanghai Hongqiao, Kunshan South, Suzhou, Wuxi, Changzhou, Danyang, Zhenjiang, Nanjing South, Quanjiao, Hefei, Liuan, Jinzhai, Macheng North, Hankou(Wuhan), Tianmen South, Qianjiang, Jingzhou, and Yichang East.

Two high-speed trains travel between Shanghai and Yichang every day: D3072(stopping at all stations, and taking 8 hours and 15 minutes) and D3006 (stopping at 13 stations, and taking 7 hours and 48 minute).

Inonlytwo hours, you can travel from Chongqing to Chengdu. There are 17 high-speed train services on the route, at intervals of one to two hours.

*Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational)*
Distance: 1,400 kilometers

Only one part of the route is in service: the line from Zhengzhou to Xi’an. The rest is under construction: Xuzhou–Zhengzhou (open date: December 2016), Xi’an–Baoji, and Baoji–Lanzhou (open date: 2017).

It provides 26 G train and D train services every day at intervals of one hour. You only need 2 hours to travel from Zhengzhou to Xi’an by the fastest non-stop train G97. The other G trains and D trains take 2½ to 3 hours.

*Shanghai–Kunming (Partly Operational)*
Distance: 2,080 kilometers
Design Speed: 350 km/h

The Shanghai–Kunming HSR line is partly operational from Shanghai to Hangzhou. The Hangzhou–Changsha line (open date: 2014) and Changsha–Kunming line (open date: 2017) are under construction. It will connect East China and Central China with Southwest China after its completion.






66 G train and D train services travel between Shanghai and Hangzhou every day at intervals of 10 minutes to one hour. The journey is 47 minutes by the fastest G trains: G7535 and G7509 have one stop at Jiaxing South, and G7555 has one stop at Haining West.

Regional Intercity HSR LinesRegional intercity HSR lines are short-distance, passenger-dedicated high-speed lines connecting cities in the same province, area, or regional. They are independent from the national high-speed rail grid, with an average speed of 200 to 250 km/h, sometimes up to 300km/h. Operational intercity HSR lines in China are listed below:

*HSR Line* *Distance* *Design Speed* *Duration*
Beijing–Tianjin Intercity Railway 115 350 33 minutes
Chengdu–Dujiangyan Intercity Railway 65 220 35 minutes
Shanghai–Nanjing Intercity Railway 301 350 1 hour and 35 minutes
Nanchang–Jiujiang Intercity Railway 131 250 1 hour
Hainan Eastern Ring Railway 308 250 1 hour and 34 minutes
Changchun–Jilin Intercity Railway 111 250 40 minutes
Guangzhou–Zhuhai Intercity Railway 117 200 59 minutes
Nanjing–Hangzhou Intercity Railway 251 350 1 hour and 35 minutes

*Maglev High Speed Rail*
Shanghai's Maglev Train was the first magnetically levitated high-speed train line in operation the world. It is owned and operated by Shanghai's city government. All other high-speed trains in China are owned and operated by the China Railway Corporation.

Shanghai's Maglev Train, launched in 2004, has the maximum speed of 431 km/h. It runs between Shanghai Pudong International Airport and Shanghai's Longyang Road Metro Station at intervals of 15 to 20 minutes. The journey is only about 8 minutes, and a one-way ticket is RMB 50.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*One bullet train was hit by rocks on the Chengdu-Chongqing HSR, 
said to be caused by heavy rain.
Fortunately, no one was hurt.*







TaiShang said:


> *Important High-Speed Railway Lines in China*
> 
> The construction of high-speed railways in China began with the building of the Qinhuangdao–Shenyang High-Speed Railway in 1999. *Now the high-speed rail network in China is the largest in the world.* As of the end of 2012, there are about 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail in service, accommodating trains of an average speed of 200 km/h or higher.
> 
> China's high-speed rail plans are ambitious, *planning to invest $300 billion to construct the largest, fastest, and most technologically advanced high-speed railway system in the world by 2020.* It is predicted that the HSR (High-Speed Railway) network will reach 30,000 kilometers when the major rail lines are completed. *China's high-speed railway network is made up of four components: upgraded pre-existing rail lines that can accommodate high-speed trains, a national grid of mostly passenger dedicated HSR lines (PDLs), certain regional intercity HSR lines, and the Maglev High-Speed Line.*
> 
> It is becoming a trendy thing to take high speed rail for travels. Our app, China Train Booking, allows you to catch up and turn your smartphone into a ticket office.
> 
> *Mostly-Passenger-Dedicated High-Speed Rail Grid*
> The main high-speed rail network in China is like a grid, which mainly consists of 8 long-distance high-speed rail lines: four north–south HSR lines and four east–west HSR lines. Except for the Qingdao–Taiyuan HSR, *all HSR lines of the rail grid are longer than 1,000 kilometers.* In 2012 the total length of HSR lines in the main grid reached 12,000 kilometers. The PDLs accommodate trains of a speed of up to 300 km/h; and mixed passenger and cargo lines serve trains of a speed of between 200 and 250 km/h.
> 
> *The Four Main North–South HSR Lines*
> *Beijing–Shanghai (Fully Operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance:1,433 kilometers
> Design Speed:350 km/h
> 
> Stations on the Route (vary between services): Beijing South, Langfang, Tianjin West, Cangzhou West, Dezhou East,Jinan West, Taian, Tengzhou East, Zaozhuang, Xuzhou East, Bangbu South, Dingyuan, Chuzhou, Nanjing South, Zhenjiang South, Danyang North, Changzhou North, Wuxi East, Kunshan South and Shanghai Hongqiao.
> 
> D317 stops at all stations, and most G trains stop at several of them, taking 8 hours and 50 minutes. The fastest train G3 takes 4 hours and 48 minutes, with one stop at Nanjing South.
> 
> *Beijing–Guangzhou–Shenzhen–Hong Kong (Partly Operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 2,260 kilometers
> Design Speed: 350 km/h
> 
> It is the longest passenger dedicated high-speed rail line in the world, consisting of the Beijing–Shijiazhuang HSR line, the Shijiazhuang–Wuhan HSR line, the Wuhan–Guangzhou HSR line, the Guangzhou–Shenzhen HSR line, and the Shenzhen–Hong Kong HSR line(to be opened in 2016). It is a main north–south high-speed rail line, connecting North China, Central China, and South China.
> 
> Stations on the Route (vary between services): Beijing West, Baoding East,Shijiazhuang, Handan East, Hebi East, Zhengzhou East, Zhumadian West, Xiaogan North, Wuhan, Yueyang East, Changsha South, Heng Mountain West, Hengyang East, Laiyang West, Chenzhou West, Guangzhou South, and Shenzhen North.
> 
> Three G trains service the route: G71, G79, and G81. G71 stops at all the stations. The latter two trains only go as far as Guangzhou South. The fastest train G79, traveling from Beijing to Guangzhou, takes 8 hours, with stops at Shijiazhuang, Zhengzhou East, Wuhan, and Changsha South.
> 
> Though Shenzhen–Hong Kong high-speed railway is under construction, conventional trains from Shenzhen to Hong Kong are available. Online schedule search and booking fortrains to Hong Kong is not available in China. It is exclusive to train ticket offices. Though it is much harder to buy train tickets to Hong Kong, we at China Highlights will do our best to purchase the tickets for you. You only need to email us with the travel date and passengers’ information, and we will do the rest.
> 
> *Beijing–Harbin (fully operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 1,700 kilometers
> Design Speed: 350km/h
> 
> It connects Northeast China with the national capital Beijing. The railway has two branch lines: from Shenyang to Dalian and from Panjin to Yingkou.
> 
> Stations on the Main Line (vary between services): Beijing, Tangshan North, Beidaihe,Shanhaiguan, Suizhong North, Jinzhou South,Shenyang North, Tieling West, Kaiyuan West, Siping East, Changchun West, Shuangcheng North and Harbin West.
> 
> D25 stops at all stations, taking 8 hours and 12 minutes. The other three high-speed trains traveling on the route are D29, D101, and D27, which stop at 11 stations, taking 7 hours and 50 minutes.
> 
> *Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen (Partly Operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 1,600 kilometers
> 
> It consists of the Hangzhou–Ningbo HSR line, the Ningbo–Taizhou–Wenzhou HSR line, the Wenzhou–Fuzhou HSR line, the Fuzhou–Xiamen HSR line, and the Xiamen–Shenzhen HSR line(to be in service in 2013), connecting the Yangtze River Delta and the Pearl River Delta. The Hangzhou–Ningbo section is passenger dedicated, with a design speed of 350 km/h. The rest is for passenger and cargo mixed utilization, with a design speed of 250 km/h.
> 
> Stations on the Route (vary between services): Hangzhou East, Shangyu North,Ningbo East, Ninghai, Linhai, Taizhou, Wenling, Yandangshan, Wenzhou South, Ruian, Aojiang, Cangnan, Fuding, Tailaoshan, Xiapu, Ningde,Fuzhou South, Fuqing, Putian, Quanzhou, Jinjiang, and Xiamen North.
> 
> D3209 stops at all the stations and the journey is 7 hours and 29 minutes. The fastest trainD3117 stops at 5 stations less than D3209, and takes 6 hours and 53 minutes. Other D trains travelling on the route stop 1 to 5 stations less, and take about 7 hours.
> 
> *The Four East–West HSR Lines*
> *Qingdao–Taiyuan (Partly Operational)*
> Distance:770 kilometers
> Design Speed: 200 to 250 km/h
> 
> Qingdao–Taiyuan HSR line consists of the Qingdao–Jinan HRS line , the Jinan–Shijiazhuang HSR line (opening 2016), and the Shijiazhuang–Taiyuan HSR line.
> 
> Currently you can travel from Qingdao to Jinan in one and a half hours by the fastest train G196 with a stop at Weifang. Non-stop trains from Shijiazhuang to TaiyuanG91 and D2009 only take 1 hour and 17 minutes to complete the journey.
> 
> *Shanghai–Wuhan–Chengdu (Partly Operational)*
> Distance: 1,600 kilometers
> 
> The Shanghai–Chengdu HSR line consists of the Shanghai–Nanjing HSR line, the Nanjing–Hefei HSR line, the Hefei–Wuhan HSR line, the Wuhan (Hankou)–Yichang HSR line, the Yichang–Wanzhou HSR line, the Lichuan–Chongqing HSR line, the Chongqing–Suining HSR line, and the Suining–Chengdu HSR line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-speed trains on most of the route have an average speed of 200 to 250 km/h, except on the line from Yichang to Wanzhou (160 km/h), because of the curves in the track needed to get around the landforms in the area.
> 
> Until the line from Lichuan to Chongqing is in service you can travel from Shanghai to Yichang, from Yichang to Wanzhou, and from Chongqing to Chengdu by high-speed trains. Taking a Three Gorges Yangtze cruise between Chongqing and Yichang would be a nice way to break up a high speed journey if you have time to take in the scenery.
> 
> There are 18 stations on theShanghai–Yichangroute: Shanghai Hongqiao, Kunshan South, Suzhou, Wuxi, Changzhou, Danyang, Zhenjiang, Nanjing South, Quanjiao, Hefei, Liuan, Jinzhai, Macheng North, Hankou(Wuhan), Tianmen South, Qianjiang, Jingzhou, and Yichang East.
> 
> Two high-speed trains travel between Shanghai and Yichang every day: D3072(stopping at all stations, and taking 8 hours and 15 minutes) and D3006 (stopping at 13 stations, and taking 7 hours and 48 minute).
> 
> Inonlytwo hours, you can travel from Chongqing to Chengdu. There are 17 high-speed train services on the route, at intervals of one to two hours.
> 
> *Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational)*
> Distance: 1,400 kilometers
> 
> Only one part of the route is in service: the line from Zhengzhou to Xi’an. The rest is under construction: Xuzhou–Zhengzhou (open date: December 2016), Xi’an–Baoji, and Baoji–Lanzhou (open date: 2017).
> 
> It provides 26 G train and D train services every day at intervals of one hour. You only need 2 hours to travel from Zhengzhou to Xi’an by the fastest non-stop train G97. The other G trains and D trains take 2½ to 3 hours.
> 
> *Shanghai–Kunming (Partly Operational)*
> Distance: 2,080 kilometers
> Design Speed: 350 km/h
> 
> The Shanghai–Kunming HSR line is partly operational from Shanghai to Hangzhou. The Hangzhou–Changsha line (open date: 2014) and Changsha–Kunming line (open date: 2017) are under construction. It will connect East China and Central China with Southwest China after its completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 G train and D train services travel between Shanghai and Hangzhou every day at intervals of 10 minutes to one hour. The journey is 47 minutes by the fastest G trains: G7535 and G7509 have one stop at Jiaxing South, and G7555 has one stop at Haining West.
> 
> Regional Intercity HSR LinesRegional intercity HSR lines are short-distance, passenger-dedicated high-speed lines connecting cities in the same province, area, or regional. They are independent from the national high-speed rail grid, with an average speed of 200 to 250 km/h, sometimes up to 300km/h. Operational intercity HSR lines in China are listed below:
> 
> *HSR Line* *Distance* *Design Speed* *Duration*
> Beijing–Tianjin Intercity Railway 115 350 33 minutes
> Chengdu–Dujiangyan Intercity Railway 65 220 35 minutes
> Shanghai–Nanjing Intercity Railway 301 350 1 hour and 35 minutes
> Nanchang–Jiujiang Intercity Railway 131 250 1 hour
> Hainan Eastern Ring Railway 308 250 1 hour and 34 minutes
> Changchun–Jilin Intercity Railway 111 250 40 minutes
> Guangzhou–Zhuhai Intercity Railway 117 200 59 minutes
> Nanjing–Hangzhou Intercity Railway 251 350 1 hour and 35 minutes
> 
> *Maglev High Speed Rail*
> Shanghai's Maglev Train was the first magnetically levitated high-speed train line in operation the world. It is owned and operated by Shanghai's city government. All other high-speed trains in China are owned and operated by the China Railway Corporation.
> 
> Shanghai's Maglev Train, launched in 2004, has the maximum speed of 431 km/h. It runs between Shanghai Pudong International Airport and Shanghai's Longyang Road Metro Station at intervals of 15 to 20 minutes. The journey is only about 8 minutes, and a one-way ticket is RMB 50.




*Four north–south HSR lines and four east–west HSR lines are at least 90% done*
*Another north-south Hefei-Fuzhou HSR is due to open in one week!*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Important High-Speed Railway Lines in China*
> 
> The construction of high-speed railways in China began with the building of the Qinhuangdao–Shenyang High-Speed Railway in 1999. *Now the high-speed rail network in China is the largest in the world.* As of the end of 2012, there are about 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail in service, accommodating trains of an average speed of 200 km/h or higher.
> 
> China's high-speed rail plans are ambitious, *planning to invest $300 billion to construct the largest, fastest, and most technologically advanced high-speed railway system in the world by 2020.* It is predicted that the HSR (High-Speed Railway) network will reach 30,000 kilometers when the major rail lines are completed. *China's high-speed railway network is made up of four components: upgraded pre-existing rail lines that can accommodate high-speed trains, a national grid of mostly passenger dedicated HSR lines (PDLs), certain regional intercity HSR lines, and the Maglev High-Speed Line.*
> 
> It is becoming a trendy thing to take high speed rail for travels. Our app, China Train Booking, allows you to catch up and turn your smartphone into a ticket office.
> 
> *Mostly-Passenger-Dedicated High-Speed Rail Grid*
> The main high-speed rail network in China is like a grid, which mainly consists of 8 long-distance high-speed rail lines: four north–south HSR lines and four east–west HSR lines. Except for the Qingdao–Taiyuan HSR, *all HSR lines of the rail grid are longer than 1,000 kilometers.* In 2012 the total length of HSR lines in the main grid reached 12,000 kilometers. The PDLs accommodate trains of a speed of up to 300 km/h; and mixed passenger and cargo lines serve trains of a speed of between 200 and 250 km/h.
> 
> *The Four Main North–South HSR Lines*
> *Beijing–Shanghai (Fully Operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance:1,433 kilometers
> Design Speed:350 km/h
> 
> Stations on the Route (vary between services): Beijing South, Langfang, Tianjin West, Cangzhou West, Dezhou East,Jinan West, Taian, Tengzhou East, Zaozhuang, Xuzhou East, Bangbu South, Dingyuan, Chuzhou, Nanjing South, Zhenjiang South, Danyang North, Changzhou North, Wuxi East, Kunshan South and Shanghai Hongqiao.
> 
> D317 stops at all stations, and most G trains stop at several of them, taking 8 hours and 50 minutes. The fastest train G3 takes 4 hours and 48 minutes, with one stop at Nanjing South.
> 
> *Beijing–Guangzhou–Shenzhen–Hong Kong (Partly Operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 2,260 kilometers
> Design Speed: 350 km/h
> 
> It is the longest passenger dedicated high-speed rail line in the world, consisting of the Beijing–Shijiazhuang HSR line, the Shijiazhuang–Wuhan HSR line, the Wuhan–Guangzhou HSR line, the Guangzhou–Shenzhen HSR line, and the Shenzhen–Hong Kong HSR line(to be opened in 2016). It is a main north–south high-speed rail line, connecting North China, Central China, and South China.
> 
> Stations on the Route (vary between services): Beijing West, Baoding East,Shijiazhuang, Handan East, Hebi East, Zhengzhou East, Zhumadian West, Xiaogan North, Wuhan, Yueyang East, Changsha South, Heng Mountain West, Hengyang East, Laiyang West, Chenzhou West, Guangzhou South, and Shenzhen North.
> 
> Three G trains service the route: G71, G79, and G81. G71 stops at all the stations. The latter two trains only go as far as Guangzhou South. The fastest train G79, traveling from Beijing to Guangzhou, takes 8 hours, with stops at Shijiazhuang, Zhengzhou East, Wuhan, and Changsha South.
> 
> Though Shenzhen–Hong Kong high-speed railway is under construction, conventional trains from Shenzhen to Hong Kong are available. Online schedule search and booking fortrains to Hong Kong is not available in China. It is exclusive to train ticket offices. Though it is much harder to buy train tickets to Hong Kong, we at China Highlights will do our best to purchase the tickets for you. You only need to email us with the travel date and passengers’ information, and we will do the rest.
> 
> *Beijing–Harbin (fully operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 1,700 kilometers
> Design Speed: 350km/h
> 
> It connects Northeast China with the national capital Beijing. The railway has two branch lines: from Shenyang to Dalian and from Panjin to Yingkou.
> 
> Stations on the Main Line (vary between services): Beijing, Tangshan North, Beidaihe,Shanhaiguan, Suizhong North, Jinzhou South,Shenyang North, Tieling West, Kaiyuan West, Siping East, Changchun West, Shuangcheng North and Harbin West.
> 
> D25 stops at all stations, taking 8 hours and 12 minutes. The other three high-speed trains traveling on the route are D29, D101, and D27, which stop at 11 stations, taking 7 hours and 50 minutes.
> 
> *Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen (Partly Operational)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distance: 1,600 kilometers
> 
> It consists of the Hangzhou–Ningbo HSR line, the Ningbo–Taizhou–Wenzhou HSR line, the Wenzhou–Fuzhou HSR line, the Fuzhou–Xiamen HSR line, and the Xiamen–Shenzhen HSR line(to be in service in 2013), connecting the Yangtze River Delta and the Pearl River Delta. The Hangzhou–Ningbo section is passenger dedicated, with a design speed of 350 km/h. The rest is for passenger and cargo mixed utilization, with a design speed of 250 km/h.
> 
> Stations on the Route (vary between services): Hangzhou East, Shangyu North,Ningbo East, Ninghai, Linhai, Taizhou, Wenling, Yandangshan, Wenzhou South, Ruian, Aojiang, Cangnan, Fuding, Tailaoshan, Xiapu, Ningde,Fuzhou South, Fuqing, Putian, Quanzhou, Jinjiang, and Xiamen North.
> 
> D3209 stops at all the stations and the journey is 7 hours and 29 minutes. The fastest trainD3117 stops at 5 stations less than D3209, and takes 6 hours and 53 minutes. Other D trains travelling on the route stop 1 to 5 stations less, and take about 7 hours.
> 
> *The Four East–West HSR Lines*
> *Qingdao–Taiyuan (Partly Operational)*
> Distance:770 kilometers
> Design Speed: 200 to 250 km/h
> 
> Qingdao–Taiyuan HSR line consists of the Qingdao–Jinan HRS line , the Jinan–Shijiazhuang HSR line (opening 2016), and the Shijiazhuang–Taiyuan HSR line.
> 
> Currently you can travel from Qingdao to Jinan in one and a half hours by the fastest train G196 with a stop at Weifang. Non-stop trains from Shijiazhuang to TaiyuanG91 and D2009 only take 1 hour and 17 minutes to complete the journey.
> 
> *Shanghai–Wuhan–Chengdu (Partly Operational)*
> Distance: 1,600 kilometers
> 
> The Shanghai–Chengdu HSR line consists of the Shanghai–Nanjing HSR line, the Nanjing–Hefei HSR line, the Hefei–Wuhan HSR line, the Wuhan (Hankou)–Yichang HSR line, the Yichang–Wanzhou HSR line, the Lichuan–Chongqing HSR line, the Chongqing–Suining HSR line, and the Suining–Chengdu HSR line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-speed trains on most of the route have an average speed of 200 to 250 km/h, except on the line from Yichang to Wanzhou (160 km/h), because of the curves in the track needed to get around the landforms in the area.
> 
> Until the line from Lichuan to Chongqing is in service you can travel from Shanghai to Yichang, from Yichang to Wanzhou, and from Chongqing to Chengdu by high-speed trains. Taking a Three Gorges Yangtze cruise between Chongqing and Yichang would be a nice way to break up a high speed journey if you have time to take in the scenery.
> 
> There are 18 stations on theShanghai–Yichangroute: Shanghai Hongqiao, Kunshan South, Suzhou, Wuxi, Changzhou, Danyang, Zhenjiang, Nanjing South, Quanjiao, Hefei, Liuan, Jinzhai, Macheng North, Hankou(Wuhan), Tianmen South, Qianjiang, Jingzhou, and Yichang East.
> 
> Two high-speed trains travel between Shanghai and Yichang every day: D3072(stopping at all stations, and taking 8 hours and 15 minutes) and D3006 (stopping at 13 stations, and taking 7 hours and 48 minute).
> 
> Inonlytwo hours, you can travel from Chongqing to Chengdu. There are 17 high-speed train services on the route, at intervals of one to two hours.
> 
> *Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational)*
> Distance: 1,400 kilometers
> 
> Only one part of the route is in service: the line from Zhengzhou to Xi’an. The rest is under construction: Xuzhou–Zhengzhou (open date: December 2016), Xi’an–Baoji, and Baoji–Lanzhou (open date: 2017).
> 
> It provides 26 G train and D train services every day at intervals of one hour. You only need 2 hours to travel from Zhengzhou to Xi’an by the fastest non-stop train G97. The other G trains and D trains take 2½ to 3 hours.
> 
> *Shanghai–Kunming (Partly Operational)*
> Distance: 2,080 kilometers
> Design Speed: 350 km/h
> 
> The Shanghai–Kunming HSR line is partly operational from Shanghai to Hangzhou. The Hangzhou–Changsha line (open date: 2014) and Changsha–Kunming line (open date: 2017) are under construction. It will connect East China and Central China with Southwest China after its completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 G train and D train services travel between Shanghai and Hangzhou every day at intervals of 10 minutes to one hour. The journey is 47 minutes by the fastest G trains: G7535 and G7509 have one stop at Jiaxing South, and G7555 has one stop at Haining West.
> 
> Regional Intercity HSR LinesRegional intercity HSR lines are short-distance, passenger-dedicated high-speed lines connecting cities in the same province, area, or regional. They are independent from the national high-speed rail grid, with an average speed of 200 to 250 km/h, sometimes up to 300km/h. Operational intercity HSR lines in China are listed below:
> 
> *HSR Line* *Distance* *Design Speed* *Duration*
> Beijing–Tianjin Intercity Railway 115 350 33 minutes
> Chengdu–Dujiangyan Intercity Railway 65 220 35 minutes
> Shanghai–Nanjing Intercity Railway 301 350 1 hour and 35 minutes
> Nanchang–Jiujiang Intercity Railway 131 250 1 hour
> Hainan Eastern Ring Railway 308 250 1 hour and 34 minutes
> Changchun–Jilin Intercity Railway 111 250 40 minutes
> Guangzhou–Zhuhai Intercity Railway 117 200 59 minutes
> Nanjing–Hangzhou Intercity Railway 251 350 1 hour and 35 minutes
> 
> *Maglev High Speed Rail*
> Shanghai's Maglev Train was the first magnetically levitated high-speed train line in operation the world. It is owned and operated by Shanghai's city government. All other high-speed trains in China are owned and operated by the China Railway Corporation.
> 
> Shanghai's Maglev Train, launched in 2004, has the maximum speed of 431 km/h. It runs between Shanghai Pudong International Airport and Shanghai's Longyang Road Metro Station at intervals of 15 to 20 minutes. The journey is only about 8 minutes, and a one-way ticket is RMB 50.



*Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen is FULLY operational。*
*
Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational) - Urumqi 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen is FULLY operational。
> 
> Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational) - Urumqi
> *


Now, Zhengzhou-Xi'an section and Lanzhou-Urumqi section of Xuzhou-Zhengzhou-Xi'an-Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR corridor are operational. To construct Zhengzhou-Xuzhou section, then Beijing-Shanghai HSR and Beijing-HK HSR will be more closely integrated.



cirr said:


> *Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen is FULLY operational。
> 
> Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational) - Urumqi
> *


@cirr 
*Red&Green in operation*
*Blue in construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> One bullet train was hit by rocks on the Chengdu-Chongqing HSR,
> said to be caused by heavy rain.
> 
> Fortunately, no one was hurt.



All the best to the travelers. Safe and speedy


cirr said:


> *Hangzhou–Fuzhou–Shenzhen is FULLY operational。
> 
> Xuzhou–Lanzhou (Partly Operational) - Urumqi
> *



Yes, the news report I shared is a bit outdated. 

Media can hardly catch up with the speed of development in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@zeronet @Pangu @onebyone @StarCraft_ZT @cnleio @rott @utp45 et al
欢迎加入我们的qq群，目前已经有十多位成员了，来自全世界的华人。
289621603


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Now, Zhengzhou-Xi'an section and Lanzhou-Urumqi section of Xuzhou-Zhengzhou-Xi'an-Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR corridor are operational. To construct Zhengzhou-Xuzhou section, then Beijing-Shanghai HSR and Beijing-HK HSR will be more closely integrated.
> 
> 
> @cirr
> *Red&Green in operation*
> *Blue in construction *
> View attachment 231905



I am puzzled by the delay in the construction of the Lianyungang-Xuzhou-Zhengzhou section，for it represents such an important missing piece in the overall scheme of things known as the National HSR network。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I am puzzled by the delay in the construction of the Lianyungang-Xuzhou-Zhengzhou section，for it represents such an important missing piece in the overall scheme of things known as the National HSR network。


It will be finished in 2016, it started construction in 2012.





*Construction over the Beijing-Shanghai HSR*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> All the best to the travelers. Safe and speedy
> 
> 
> Yes, the news report I shared is a bit outdated.
> 
> Media can hardly catch up with the speed of development in China.



We shall charge AndrewJin with the task of drawing a new schematic of the HSR Network befitting the state of affairs as of the end of 2015。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's most beautiful high-speed rail put in service*
June 24, 2015





Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway will be put into service on June 28, 2015, according to China Railways Corporation.

It is called China's most beautiful high-speed railway because it passes through many famous scenic spots such as Mount Wuyi, Mount Sanqing, and Mount Huangshan. ( @AndrewJin , is that true?  )

Hefei-Fuzhou railway is an important part of Beijing-Fuzhou railway, which connects Anhui province, Jiangxi province and Fujian province. It will give new impetus to the development of local economy, culture and tourism industry.




A bullet train is ready to set off. (Photo/People's Daily Online)





Xu Xiaolin, 37-year-old driver of the train, makes preparation in the cabin. (Photo/People's Daily Online)




Xu Xiaolin, 37-year-old driver of the train, makes preparation in the cabin. (Photo/People's Daily Online)




The luxurious business-class carriage in the train. (Photo/People's Daily Online)




Crew members take photos in front of the train. (Photo/People's Daily Online)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Continued from above:





A worker modulates equipment in the carriage. (Photo/People's Daily Online)




Max speed of the train reaches 380 km per hour. (Photo/People's Daily Online)




Wang Wenru, conductor of the train, is at work. (Photo/People's Daily Online)





The carriage is tidy and clean. (Photo/People's Daily Online)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Continued from above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker modulates equipment in the carriage. (Photo/People's Daily Online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max speed of the train reaches 380 km per hour. (Photo/People's Daily Online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wang Wenru, conductor of the train, is at work. (Photo/People's Daily Online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carriage is tidy and clean. (Photo/People's Daily Online)



A new milestone passed。Time to look forward to the next opening。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> A new milestone passed。Time to look forward to the next opening。


@TaiShang yep, time to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> @TaiShang yep, time to move on.
> View attachment 232201



Stunning beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

CRH380A is the most beautiful looking train. The B model is the Siemens Velaro, not ugly, nothing special either. The C is also a Chinese design, but not too good looking IMO (headlights) The D model is the Bombardier Zefiro, looks ok, nothing special though. A is the best looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

IR-TR said:


> CRH380A is the most beautiful looking train. The B model is the Siemens Velaro, not ugly, nothing special either. The C is also a Chinese design, but not too good looking IMO (headlights) The D model is the Bombardier Zefiro, looks ok, nothing special though. A is the best looking.


Yes, I like CRH380A most. D is OK, Bombardier-Sifang joint venture, now only used in China. CRRC is now into standardised rolling stone, all previous models have too many different technical details, they need to be manufactured based on same standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

And the CRH380A is the standardised design?? Thanks.


----------



## AndrewJin

IR-TR said:


> And the CRH380A is the standardised design?? Thanks.


No. Standardised design means all components of different models are the same. They are doing this, once done, it will save huge money, and very efficient in maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> No. Standardised design means all components of different models are the same. They are doing this, once done, it will save huge money, and very efficient in maintenance.



You were testing a 400km/h HSR any news on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

AndrewJin said:


> No. Standardised design means all components of different models are the same. They are doing this, once done, it will save huge money, and very efficient in maintenance.




Got it. Let's hope to see many export orders for CRRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> You were testing a 400km/h HSR any news on that


中国南车CIT500型高铁试验时速达605公里
CIT500, the prototype was already tested at 605km/h for 10 minutes in lab in2014 and already tested at 350km/h in normal 350km/h HSR.

500+km/h test on a railway is planned. Some special 500+km/h sections of several new HSRs are under construction, will be tested in 2016-2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> 中国南车CIT500型高铁试验时速达605公里
> CIT500, the prototype was already tested at 605km/h fro 10 minutes in lab several years ago and already tested at 350km/h in normal 350km/h HSR.
> 
> 500+km/h test on a railway is planned. Some special 500+km/h sections of several new HSRs are under construction, will be tested in 2016-2017.
> View attachment 232292
> View attachment 232293
> View attachment 232294
> View attachment 232295
> View attachment 232296



Nice


----------



## IR-TR

Incredible. And I´m sure you´ll implement it when feasible. Beijing to Shanghai in 1.5 hours. Yeah! People in many cities around the world travel from one suburb to the other in 1.5 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

IR-TR said:


> Incredible. And I´m sure you´ll implement it when feasible. Beijing to Shanghai in 1.5 hours. Yeah! People in many cities around the world travel from one suburb to the other in 1.5 hours.


I don't see it's feasible for at least 10 years.
Anyway, for the future, cheers!





Railway fans have already dreamed of CIT500 tested on a 500km/h+ railway!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I don't see it's feasible for at least 10 years.
> Anyway, for the future, cheers!
> View attachment 232313
> 
> 
> Railway fans have already dreamed of CIT500 tested on a 500km/h+ railway!
> View attachment 232314



They should consider the use of the latest traction technology（of which the main features were expansively expounded in yesterday's article）in this beast。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> They should consider the use of the latest traction technology（of which the main features were expansively expounded in yesterday's article）in this beast。


They will of course, an achievement by one of CRRC's research institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*From Aug 1st, new standard tickets will be used*




*
1, paper ticket *(non-automatic check-in/out)





*2, magnetic ticket* (automatic check-in/out)





*3, ticket sold on train*
Since Aug 1st, all train will be equipped with online ticket machine. Previously, ticket machine on train was not linked to central ticketing system, so only standing ticket was sold on train.
@TaiShang @ahojunk @powastick This is really helpful, one can buy and upgrade ticket on train.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*As the Hefei-Fuzhou high speed rail - running 806 kilometers from Hefei of Anhui province to Fuzhou of Fujian province - will soon be officially opened, 190 stewardesses who will serve on the trains show up in new uniform in Fuzhou Railway Station on June 24, 2015. (CNS/Yong Wanjun)*

Stewardesses for Hefei-Fuzhou high speed rail show up in new uniform - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *As the Hefei-Fuzhou high speed rail - running 806 kilometers from Hefei of Anhui province to Fuzhou of Fujian province - will soon be officially opened, 190 stewardesses who will serve on the trains show up in new uniform in Fuzhou Railway Station on June 24, 2015. (CNS/Yong Wanjun)*
> 
> Stewardesses for Hefei-Fuzhou high speed rail show up in new uniform - People's Daily Online


Love their summer uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 232357



Nice cartoon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Nice cartoon!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

All railways lead to Lhasa：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

High speed trains connecting Zhengzhou and Jiaozuo start operation - Xinhua | English.news.cn

The train will shorten travel time between the two cities from over 2 hours to 40 minute

with drink service

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> High speed trains connecting Zhengzhou and Jiaozuo start operation - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> The train will shorten travel time between the two cities from over 2 hours to 40 minute
> 
> with drink service
> 
> View attachment 232680


Sexy uniform!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New 350km/h bullet train!*
*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *New 350km/h bullet train!*
> *
> View attachment 232833
> View attachment 232835
> View attachment 232834
> *



Now that's a cool looking bullet train。CRH380X（X=？）

The CRRC are now able to bring out models after models and generations after generations of new CRH trains。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Now that's a cool looking bullet train。CRH380X（X=？）


Standardised CRH350. 350 is the current optimal operating speed.


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Standardised CRH350. 350 is the current optimal operating speed.



Designed、engineered and built to the new National Standard？That's great！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Designed、engineered and built to the new National Standard？That's great！


Yes, all types will be based on the same platform, efficient and economical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, all types will be based on the same platform, efficient and economical.



More pics（same or different type？）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> More pics（same or different type？）


Same one, I just haven't uploaded all photos. The first one was before painting I think.


----------



## cirr

3 planned HSRs in China's northwest

（1）Yinchuan-Yanan-Zhengzhou HSR
（2）Dunhuang-Lanzhou HSR
（3）Lanzhou-Tianshui-Hanzhong HSR

Also the mighty Dunhuang-Golmud Railway is forecast to open in 2019. 








AndrewJin said:


> Yes, all types will be based on the same platform, efficient and economical.



CRRC‘s next goal should be to cut the average electricity consumption of EMUs by 10-15% through the adoption of newly developed traction technology。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PIace of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Same one, I just haven't uploaded all photos. The first one was before painting I think.


 
Does criterion mean patent? Having criterion, it's convenient for the manufacturers to invest train fabrication abroad in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

I don't know if this recent video taken by a Swedish has been posted，but it sure demonstrates the silk smoothness of travelling HSR Shanghai to Beijing。

老外在京沪高铁上竖立硬币，惊呆了。—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Just can't help admiring SOEs as much as private companies. The article appeared before the two manufacturers merged. By the way Huawei is structured differently from private enterprises, owned by its employers.

*China's high-speed rail network is on the global fast track*

*China's innovation and expertise in high-speed rail open new doors to export opportunities, Zhao Lei reports*

*APRIL 2015*





Proud line: China's high-speed rail network is the longest of any country in the world

By Zhao Lei

21 Apr 2015


China is in discussions with more than 20 nations including the United States, Russia, Brazil and Thailand on the export of high-speed railway technology and products, according to an industry insider.

*"As one of the achievements of China’s innovation effort, the high-speed railway has become our country’s label and representative in the international community,” said Jia Shirui, vice-president of China CNR Corp.*

The country’s two largest train makers, CNR and CSR Corp, have announced a merger plan on Dec 30. “We already have the proper conditions and due advantages to promote our high- speed railway technology and products in the international market,” he said.

“High-speed rail transportation features low consumption of resources and high environmental performance, making it a sensible choice for many countries, and they know we have excellent technological capability, rich experience as well as competitive prices in this field.”



*Branching out*


Jia said that Chinese enterprises should pay more attention to their overseas projects’ profitability, because high-speed railway construction usually requires a large amount of investment and takes a long time.

By the end of 2014, the nation had built a high-speed rail network of more than 16,000 kilometres

During a State Council meeting on Jan 28, Premier Li Keqiang urged government departments to boost the overseas expansion of Chinese-developed industrial equipment, including high-speed railway.

The export of such equipment will help generate new growth opportunity in China’s international trade and upgrade related sectors, according to a statement released after the meeting.

In an attempt to further tap the market, China Railway Corp, successor of the former Railway Ministry, established China Railway International Ltd earlier this year to co-ordinate Chinese companies’ overseas development.



*Chinese-standard bullet trains*


The company is also pushing forward the development of a series of Chinese-standard bullet trains to make sure that China is able to promote its own intellectual properties and use them to advantage in the global market.

An engineer close to China Railway Corp who insisted on anonymity said the company’s China Academy of Railway Sciences was leading the trains’ development while the train makers China CSR Corp and China CNR Corp have been commissioned to develop a 350 kph train.

Currently, bullet trains running on the country’s high-speed rail network had basically been designed and built in accordance with foreign standards, the engineer said, adding that the absence of Chinese-standard bullet trains had generated obstacles for the nation’s efforts to export its high-speed railway technology and products.

Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University who specialises in China’s railway system, said that although Chinese factories could produce almost all bullet train parts, many major technologies were still licensed from foreign railway giants.



*New technology*


As the government has poured huge investment into research and development, Chinese engineers are catching up in some important fields.

Their latest achievement is a cutting-edge, permanent magnet synchronous traction system that was developed by China CSR Corp at its Zhuzhou Institute in Hunan province.

The high-speed railway has become China's label and representative in the international community

It has passed preliminary examination by national railway test authorities and has been installed on a new bullet train to undergo trial run, according to Jia Limin, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University who heads China’s high-speed railway innovation programme.

For its part, the National Railway Administration released China’s first design specification standards for high-speed railway in December. The standards govern nearly 20 fields involved in the design and construction of lines for bullet trains running at a speed of 250 to 350 kph.

The specifications would provide a systematic technical foundation for the nation’s development of a high-speed railway network and facilitate its export efforts, the administration said.



*Global outreach*


During visits to Asia, Africa, Australia and Europe, Premier Li told foreign government leaders, railway planners and company executives that China’s high-speed railway technologies were safe, reliable and economically competitive, and that China was willing to enhance co-operation in the railway sector.

Largely due to his promotion, Chinese enterprises have been selected to take part in the construction of a high-speed rail line between Belgrade, Serbia and Budapest, Hungary, and a modern route to link Mombasa and Nairobi in Kenya.

A high-speed railway research and development center will also be set up in Africa.

We want to introduce Chinese high-speed rail products and technology to our California friends

Last fall, Li and his Russian counterpart, Dmitry Medvedev, witnessed the signing of an agreement in Moscow that urges Chinese and Russian companies to hold talks on the design, financing, supply facilities and construction of a 770-kilometre, high-speed line connecting Moscow and Kazan, an important metropolis on the Volga River.

Under Russia’s plan, the line will form the initial section of a railway stretching to Beijing, with completion scheduled for 2018 in time for the World Cup football finals in Russia. Kazan will be one of the host cities.

China has also included three rail lines that link the country to Southeast Asian nations in its medium and long-term railway network plan, and its engineers have begun to conduct some preliminary work, according to sources close to China Railway Corp.



*Chinese trains in California*


With their technological and engineering capabilities advancing rapidly, Chinese railway enterprises have found that projects in developing nations can no longer satisfy their growing ambitions.

They have begun to knock on the doors of some developed countries that once looked down on Chinese railway technology.

During a visit to California in October, a delegation of Chinese officials and representatives of Chinese high-speed railway companies discussed with their US counterparts the possibility of China’s participation in California’s high-speed rail project.

“We want to learn about the high-speed rail policies and the investment environment in California, and introduce Chinese high-speed rail products and technology to our California friends,” said Zhang Yujing, president of the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products and head of the delegation. “By doing so, we want to promote discussions to create better business opportunities.”

Jeff Morales, CEO of the California Rail Authority, said: “We are very impressed by China’s great progress and leadership in high-speed rail. China has built 7,000 miles of high-speed rail, the US has built zero, but we will change that. California will be the first high-speed rail system in the US.”

Similarly, in the United Kingdom, Chinese enterprises are negotiating with their British partners on possible collaboration in local high-speed railway projects, according to Liu Xiaoming, China's ambassador to the UK.



*Why China is right for the job*


Wang Mengshu, a tunnel and railway expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said China had rich expertise and experience in designing, building and operating a high-speed rail network, so the nation should be an ideal option for any foreign countries that want to build their own high-speed rail lines.

China was the only nation in the world that had carried out large and complicated railway projects over the past decade, and some of the projects were in harsh environments such as the high-altitude Qinghai-Tibet Plateau and in bitterly cold Northeast China, testifying to the country’s strong capability in this field, he said.

In addition, Wang said, China used a flexible approach toward funding co-operative programmes, encouraging foreign nations with financial difficulties to repay their share of the investment with local resources.

The previous success of Chinese railway companies will help them obtain contracts for high-speed railway projects in the US and Brazil in the near future, according to Feng Hao, a transportation researcher with China’s National Development and Reform Commission.

By the end of last year, the nation had built a high-speed rail network of more than 16,000 kilometres, far exceeding that in any other country and larger than the high-speed rail network in the entire European Union, official statistics show.


***

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Maverick Traction System to Revolutionize China’s High-Speed Rail*

Released June 25, 2015






China’s CSR Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd has unveiled the world’s most advanced permanent magnet synchronous traction system for its high-speed rail, enabling trains to touch speeds close to 500 kph.

Following 11 years of persistent effort and over 10 million tests – not to forget the 150G of accumulated data – the newly developed traction technique of IPMSM (Interior Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor) places China in league with Germany, Japan, and France, as far as next-gen rail tech is concerned.

Talking about the new development, Chinese Academy of Engineering member and Zhuzhou Insititute general manager Ding Rongjun said that “China’s era of ‘traction system of IPMSM’ for rail transportation has finally come.” 

*Compared with the alternating current asynchronous motors that are widely used on China’s bullet train, the new system increases power by 60 percent while motor attrition decreases by 70 percent*, reports the Chinese Economic Weekly.

“*If all goes well, Chinese high-speed trains will soon be equipped with a new system that is more stable and secure and uses less energy*,” said Li Yifeng, chief designer at the institute.

The company has already tested its liability on subway trains which run at a lower speed. In 2011, a 190-kw permanent magnet traction system was used on a subway line in Shenyang, in northeast China’s Liaoning Province. It has proven a success, without reporting any failures.

On May 16 this year, the system was introduced to a subway line in Changsha, the capital of Hunan Province. Zhuzhou will initially start producing the 690 kW traction system in small numbers and up the count once the system gains approval across selective rail lines.

Maverick Traction System to Revolutionize China's High-Speed Rail - World Industrial Reporter : World Industrial Reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial photos of construction sites of *
*Guangzhou-Foshan-Zhaoqing Intercity HSR *

*Full video 广佛肇轻轨首部航拍—我在蓝天下看你—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看*




























*Guangzhou-Foshan-Zhaoqing Intercity HSR is a project of the Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit.*
Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The *Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit* is a regional rapid transit network being gradually constructed in the Pearl River Delta, People's Republic of China. The project's goal is to have every major urban center in the Pearl River Delta to be within one-hour travel by rail to Guangzhou.[1] On March 16, 2005, the State Council examined and approved plans for a regional rapid rail transit network for the Bohai Economic Rim, Yangtze River Delta and the Pearl River Delta. According to the plan, by 2020, Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit network will have a total route mileage of about 600 kilometres (370 mi).[2][3] In September 2009, the plan was expanded to 1,478 km (918 mi) of routes split up into 23 lines. In the long term vision network length will reach 1,890 km (1,170 mi) by 2030. By then the network will provide basic coverage to the Pearl River Delta region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> More pics（same or different type？）


*interior 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> *interior
> View attachment 232960
> View attachment 232961
> View attachment 232962
> *



Nice pics,also how many Institutes are dedicated to railway research in China


----------



## cirr

*Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway to operate on Sunday
*
2015-06-28 11:08:00

*Helping yourself to a ticket *






A passenger buys tickets of the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 27, 2015. The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway started to sell tickets on Saturday, which will operate on Sunday and shortens the travel hours from Hefei to southeast China's Fuzhou to within four hours. (Xinhua/Du Yu)





A passenger shows a ticket of the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 27, 2015. The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway started to sell tickets on Saturday, which will operate on Sunday and shortens the travel hours from Hefei to southeast China's Fuzhou to within four hours. (Xinhua/Du Yu)



AndrewJin said:


> *interior
> View attachment 232960
> View attachment 232961
> View attachment 232962
> *



The interiors look quite pleasing to my eyes。








Echo_419 said:


> Nice pics,also how many Institutes are dedicated to railway research in China



Hard to count。

There are institutes, academies, colleges and universities that specialize in railway sciences and technologies。



AndrewJin said:


> *interior
> View attachment 232960
> View attachment 232961
> View attachment 232962
> *



Is this the CRH350 prototype by the old CNR or CSR？

中国350公里标准动车组样车已经初步研制完成，由中国南车和中国北车各自制造的一列样车将于2015年6月下线。

青岛四方和长客各负责一列样车

　　中国轨道交通车辆企业相关人士对财新记者透露称，由青岛四方机车车辆股份有限公司（下称南车四方）和长春轨道客车股份有限公司（下称北车长客）负责生产的两列样车目前已经涂装完毕，正在做最后的场内测试，该车具有完全自主知识产权。

　　上述人士对财新记者强调，目前生产完毕的两列动车组仅是样车，样车下线后将交付中国铁路总公司进行线上试验，进行优化完善和试运考核等，这项工作耗时较长，估计将于2016年年底前完成。在线上测试工作完成后，两列样车将再次回到各自制造地，中国铁路总公司将联合南北车通过实验数据吸取两列列车的优点，完善并确定最终统型的中国标准动车组。

　　中国铁路总公司相关人士对财新记者表示，中国350公里标准动车组的研制工作由中国铁路总公司主导，时速分为250公里和350公里两种速度等级。中国铁路总公司与国家发改委协调后决定先期研制时速350公里标准动车组。研制工作从2013年开始，当年由中国铁道科学研究院牵头完成了中国标准动车组的顶层技术指标确定，2014年9月开始进入到制造阶段。

　　据了解，中国标准动车组从动力配置、牵引系统、制动系统、网络控制系统等9个方面提出了总体技术方案。上述铁总人士强调，南北车负责整车设计，软件实现全面自主化，动车组将统一旅客界面、司乘人员操作界面和检修维护界面；统一主要维修零部件，最终实现同一速度等级动车组可重联运营（将8辆编组的标准列组成16辆编组的长编列），不同速度等级动车组可相互救援等基本目标。

　　*该人士还透露，未来，铁总将以中国标准动车组的研制为基础，为中国更高速动车组的研制创造条件（CRH450？CRH550？）*；并在动车组主动安全防范技术上开展研究。同时通过中国标准动车组的研制提升中国企业在国际市场的竞争力，以高速动车组出口为突破口，带动工务工程、牵引供电、通信信号、运营管理等成套技术走出去，为中国高铁海外战略目标提供技术支撑。

　　早在2010年，原铁道部就发布过动车组技术标准，南北车按照标准，在各自的技术平台上制造出了“统型车”（对列车的车型、主要性能、服务设施、操作设施、定员等进行了统一设计）。目前，南北车共有4个技术平台的17种型号动车组，各车型在技术参数上均不统一。

统一标准后运营及维修成本有望降低

　　北京动车段一位人士对财新记者介绍，动车组型号众多，对路局动车段进行的一、二级维修造成很大困难，这些零配件不能通用互换，同时配件种类繁杂，维修成本高，难度大。他举例称，每型车的长度、架车点位置以及轴距、定距等都不一样。动车组架车工艺一直是检修中的难点，统一标准后，培训、维护、维修难度会得到相应降低，维修成本也将随之减少。

　　其次，统一标准后运营成本也有望降低。北京铁路局一位人士对财新记者表示，当前动车组普遍存在不同型号不能重联运行的问题，而为保证载客运营车辆的安全，各路局对动车组车次都会有热备车底（指设备完好、随时可以投入使用，但没有输入车次的动车组），而热备车底一般要与现役车底型号相同，这就需要路局针对不用型号的动车组各配热备车底。统一车型后，动车组备用率会大大降低，实现互联互通，也可以实现动车组间的相互救援，企业运营成本也会降低。

　　中国北车人士对财新记者分析称，当前每型动车组各自依赖单独的产品供应链，大量配件独家供货，价格居高不下，一旦技术标准统一，生产企业只要按照该标准生产并通过铁总的认证，就可以进入该部件市场。这将对国内众多生产企业形成利好，打破一些企业在动车组关键部件上的垄断局面。

　　目前，中国高铁运营里程1.6万公里，全路共有13个铁路局开行了动车组列车，建立了9个动车段，39个动车运用所。投用动车组1411列、13696辆。其中时速200～250公里动车组680列以上，时速300～350公里动车组700列以上；日均开行动车组列车2700余列，日均发送旅客超过240万人次；动车组累计运行里程超过16.7亿公里，单列最长累计运行里程达390万公里，单程开行距离最长达到2500公里。中国高铁运营里程、动车组保有量均占世界总量一半以上。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> Nice pics,also how many Institutes are dedicated to railway research in China


I don't know the exact number, but I think they can be categorised into several types,

*1, China Academy of Railway Sciences *
Highest, organise research and railway projects across China





*2, Regional academies of railway sciences*
belongs to regional railway bureaus or directly to Ministry of Transport
For example, Harbin Railway Technical Research Institute

3,* Railway Universities and their attached research institutes*
10 national railway universities which belonged to formal Ministry of Railway, all became independent in 2000.
For example,  Southwest Jiaotong University (jiaotong=transport) and its State Key Laboratory of Traction Power











4, *CRRC and its numerous research institutes *
Formal *China North Railway and China South Railway*
One of the most famous institutes is CSR Zhuzhou Institute
China develops cutting-edge Permanent-Magnet Synchronous Electric-Machinery Traction System for High-Speed Rail - RailNews

*5, CRCC(China Railway Construction Corporation) and other state-owned railway construction companies with their research departments.

6, Regional railway colleges and their attached institutes 

7, Railway-related institutes, such as materials, electronics, etc.

etc.
*



cirr said:


> Is this the CRH350 prototype by the old CNR or CSR？


By CNR. Domestically, they still have to compete, even institutes and companies within CSR have to compete with each other. Railway fans kind of dislike this 土豪金 design, but I like it, what's your opinion?

I think CRH3(based on Siemens) is the ugliest bullet train, thank god, CRH3 is seldom seen in Wuhan! Good news, CRH3 and other trains based on foreign designs will not be largely manufactured anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> By CNR. Domestically, they still have to compete, even institutes and companies within CSR have to compete with each other. Railway fans kind of dislike this 土豪金 design, but I like it, what's your opinion? I think CRH3(based on Siemens) is the ugliest bullet train, thank god, CRH3 is seldom seen in Wuhan! Good news, CRH3 and other trains based on foreign designs will not be largely manufactured anymore.



Both prototypes are out。There are pics in ditiezu Forum to which I have no access since I am not a member therein。

The CNR design looks fine to me。Some people like complaining just for the sake of complaining。They never seem to be happy with anything under the sun。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Both prototypes are out。There are pics in ditiezu Forum to which I have no access since I am not a member therein。
> 
> The CNR design looks fine to me。Some people like complaining just for the sake of complaining。They never seem to be happy with anything under the sun。


Now I anticipate intercity EMUs most, like CRH6, CRH3F, etc. Now using CRH2 and other 250-350km/h trains is a total waste, too slow to speed up/down, too heavy for tracks and waste too much electricity. Hope they can be manufactured on a large scale soon. 150-200km/h is the optimal speed of intercity railway, every 5-20km a station.

CRRC in a recent metro expo in Beijing.
*Cinova* is our most advanced intercity EMU technical platform on which a lot of 140-250km/h EMUs are designed.
Cinova Intercity EMUs, CRH6, CRH3F











*CRRC's trams*












*Low-speed maglev train *for Changsha's airport maglev line which will be open in 2016.


----------



## AndrewJin

The *Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway* was inaugurated at 7am today , which spans east China's Anhui, Jiangxi Provinces and also southeast China's Fujian Province and shortens the travel hours from Hefei to southeast China's Fuzhou from 16 hours to within four hours. This railway is the second HSR opened in June.
To boost economy of Southwest China: Guizhou section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR open on 18 June






*The total mileage of Chinese high-speed rail 
increases from 16,000km of last year to more than 17,000km by June 2015.*





*A steward of the G2621 high-speed train from Hefei South to Fuzhou serves passengers on train, June 28, 2015





Model workers of Fujian Province experience taking the G5602 high-speed train departing from Fuzhou in southeast China's Fujian Province, June 28, 2015.





Driver Chen Chengyi drives the G5602 high-speed train departing from Fuzhou in southeast China's Fujian Province, June 28





Passengers show their tickets for the G2621 high-speed train at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 28, 2015





A passenger poses for photos with a steward of the G2621 high-speed train at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 28, 2015





@TaiShang * This project is one part of the proposed Beijing-Hefei-Fuzhou-Taipei HSR, hope one day it can be linked to your city!

*Route*
The Hefei-Fuzhou HSR connects the plains of central China and the southeastern coast. It is one of several projects that the Chinese government has undertaken to develop rail infrastructure along the western shores of the Taiwan Strait. Most of the line runs through mountainous regions, including scenic areas of Huangshan and Wuyi Mountains, both UNESCO World Heritage Sites. *Of the 339.4 km of tracks in Anhui, 81.6% will be laid on bridges and in tunnels. The longest of the line's 170 bridges and 54 tunnels will be the Tongling Yangtze River Railroad Bridge .*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## througheye

What is the total length of CRH in operation now? Any update?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

througheye said:


> What is the total length of CRH in operation now? Any update?


Around 17000km, not many new lines open until now in 2015. Most new lines or upgraded old lines(>200km/h) will be open from October to December. In my hometown, almost all metros are inaugurated on 26-28th December.

Mind that some new lines which will be in trial in 2015 will be official inaugurated in Q1 of 2016.
Chinese HSR News And Information：Original Translations | Page 14

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail has been nicknamed the most beautiful HSR in China。It certainly deserves a promotional video better than the following：

合福高铁上高姐表演才艺—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Before 1 July, only limited services on the newly opened Hefei-Fuzhou HSR are available. After the major timetable upgrade on 1 July, there will be numerous through-services linking stations on this railway to different cities in the national high-speed-railway network, including Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shah1398

Congratulations  from .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

shah1398 said:


> Congratulations  from .


Hope we can work together, not just build, but let our friends know how to build like those joint military projects.
In Chinese, “授人以鱼不如授人以渔", it's better to teach people how to fish than give people fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## FunkyGen

A big congrats to my chinese brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shah1398

AndrewJin said:


> Hope we can work together, not just build, but let our friends know how to build like those joint military projects.
> In Chinese, “授人以鱼不如授人以渔", it's better to teach people how to fish than give people fish.


Very rightly said Sir. We indeed are grateful. Long Live  Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

FunkyGen said:


> A big congrats to my chinese brothers


Big thank!


shah1398 said:


> Very rightly said Sir. We indeed are grateful. Long Live  Friendship.


Chinese always remember Pakistan's generous help during 2008 earthquake, much more precious than money. Wife may leave when husband is in crisis, but friendship during hardship mirrors one's genuine heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hexagonsnow

Many places of china do change so fast .If you have a trip for some city you will be deeply impressed by this change.As a boy from wuhan who work in Beijing ,I feel the tiny change of hometown some of them are good ,the other not.even though some old building disappeared,I am glad to see a very different hometown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

Congratulations china.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asfandyar.Khan

Congrats from Pakistan. Keep on it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shah1398

AndrewJin said:


> Chinese always remember Pakistan's generous help during 2008 earthquake, much more precious than money. Wife may leave when husband is in crisis, but friendship during hardship mirrors one's genuine heart.


Friend in need is friend indeed .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> I don't know the exact number, but I think they can be categorised into several types,
> 
> *1, China Academy of Railway Sciences *
> Highest, organise research and railway projects across China
> View attachment 233244
> 
> 
> *2, Regional academies of railway sciences*
> belongs to regional railway bureaus or directly to Ministry of Transrpot
> For example, Harbin Railway Technical Research Institute
> 
> 3,* Railway Universities and their attached research institutes*
> 10 national railway universities which belonged to formal Ministry of Railway, all became independent in 2000.
> For example,  Southwest Jiaotong University (jiaotong=transport) and its State Key Laboratory of Traction Power
> View attachment 233245
> 
> 
> View attachment 233243
> 
> 
> 
> 4, *CRRC and its numerous research institutes *
> Formal *China North Railway and China South Railway*
> One of the most famous institutes is CSR Zhuzhou Institute
> China develops cutting-edge Permanent-Magnet Synchronous Electric-Machinery Traction System for High-Speed Rail - RailNews
> 
> *5, CRCC(China Railway Construction Corporation) and other state-owned railway construction companies with their research departments.
> 
> 6, Regional railway colleges and their attached institutes
> 
> 7, Railway-related institutes, such as materials, electronics, etc.
> 
> etc.
> *
> 
> 
> By CNR. Domestically, they still have to compete, even institutes and companies within CSR have to compete with each other. Railway fans kind of dislike this 土豪金 design, but I like it, what's your opinion?
> 
> I think CRH3(based on Siemens) is the ugliest bullet train, thank god, CRH3 is seldom seen in Wuhan! Good news, CRH3 and other trains based on foreign designs will not be largely manufactured anymore.



No wonder you are so advanced in rail technology hopefully joint Sino-India dedicated rail university in India will help us achieve more self reliance in this field



cirr said:


> *Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway to operate on Sunday
> *
> 2015-06-28 11:08:00
> 
> *Helping yourself to a ticket *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A passenger buys tickets of the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 27, 2015. The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway started to sell tickets on Saturday, which will operate on Sunday and shortens the travel hours from Hefei to southeast China's Fuzhou to within four hours. (Xinhua/Du Yu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A passenger shows a ticket of the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 27, 2015. The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed railway started to sell tickets on Saturday, which will operate on Sunday and shortens the travel hours from Hefei to southeast China's Fuzhou to within four hours. (Xinhua/Du Yu)
> 
> 
> 
> The interiors look quite pleasing to my eyes。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to count。
> 
> There are institutes, academies, colleges and universities that specialize in railway sciences and technologies。
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the CRH350 prototype by the old CNR or CSR？
> 
> 中国350公里标准动车组样车已经初步研制完成，由中国南车和中国北车各自制造的一列样车将于2015年6月下线。
> 
> 青岛四方和长客各负责一列样车
> 
> 中国轨道交通车辆企业相关人士对财新记者透露称，由青岛四方机车车辆股份有限公司（下称南车四方）和长春轨道客车股份有限公司（下称北车长客）负责生产的两列样车目前已经涂装完毕，正在做最后的场内测试，该车具有完全自主知识产权。
> 
> 上述人士对财新记者强调，目前生产完毕的两列动车组仅是样车，样车下线后将交付中国铁路总公司进行线上试验，进行优化完善和试运考核等，这项工作耗时较长，估计将于2016年年底前完成。在线上测试工作完成后，两列样车将再次回到各自制造地，中国铁路总公司将联合南北车通过实验数据吸取两列列车的优点，完善并确定最终统型的中国标准动车组。
> 
> 中国铁路总公司相关人士对财新记者表示，中国350公里标准动车组的研制工作由中国铁路总公司主导，时速分为250公里和350公里两种速度等级。中国铁路总公司与国家发改委协调后决定先期研制时速350公里标准动车组。研制工作从2013年开始，当年由中国铁道科学研究院牵头完成了中国标准动车组的顶层技术指标确定，2014年9月开始进入到制造阶段。
> 
> 据了解，中国标准动车组从动力配置、牵引系统、制动系统、网络控制系统等9个方面提出了总体技术方案。上述铁总人士强调，南北车负责整车设计，软件实现全面自主化，动车组将统一旅客界面、司乘人员操作界面和检修维护界面；统一主要维修零部件，最终实现同一速度等级动车组可重联运营（将8辆编组的标准列组成16辆编组的长编列），不同速度等级动车组可相互救援等基本目标。
> 
> *该人士还透露，未来，铁总将以中国标准动车组的研制为基础，为中国更高速动车组的研制创造条件（CRH450？CRH550？）*；并在动车组主动安全防范技术上开展研究。同时通过中国标准动车组的研制提升中国企业在国际市场的竞争力，以高速动车组出口为突破口，带动工务工程、牵引供电、通信信号、运营管理等成套技术走出去，为中国高铁海外战略目标提供技术支撑。
> 
> 早在2010年，原铁道部就发布过动车组技术标准，南北车按照标准，在各自的技术平台上制造出了“统型车”（对列车的车型、主要性能、服务设施、操作设施、定员等进行了统一设计）。目前，南北车共有4个技术平台的17种型号动车组，各车型在技术参数上均不统一。
> 
> 统一标准后运营及维修成本有望降低
> 
> 北京动车段一位人士对财新记者介绍，动车组型号众多，对路局动车段进行的一、二级维修造成很大困难，这些零配件不能通用互换，同时配件种类繁杂，维修成本高，难度大。他举例称，每型车的长度、架车点位置以及轴距、定距等都不一样。动车组架车工艺一直是检修中的难点，统一标准后，培训、维护、维修难度会得到相应降低，维修成本也将随之减少。
> 
> 其次，统一标准后运营成本也有望降低。北京铁路局一位人士对财新记者表示，当前动车组普遍存在不同型号不能重联运行的问题，而为保证载客运营车辆的安全，各路局对动车组车次都会有热备车底（指设备完好、随时可以投入使用，但没有输入车次的动车组），而热备车底一般要与现役车底型号相同，这就需要路局针对不用型号的动车组各配热备车底。统一车型后，动车组备用率会大大降低，实现互联互通，也可以实现动车组间的相互救援，企业运营成本也会降低。
> 
> 中国北车人士对财新记者分析称，当前每型动车组各自依赖单独的产品供应链，大量配件独家供货，价格居高不下，一旦技术标准统一，生产企业只要按照该标准生产并通过铁总的认证，就可以进入该部件市场。这将对国内众多生产企业形成利好，打破一些企业在动车组关键部件上的垄断局面。
> 
> 目前，中国高铁运营里程1.6万公里，全路共有13个铁路局开行了动车组列车，建立了9个动车段，39个动车运用所。投用动车组1411列、13696辆。其中时速200～250公里动车组680列以上，时速300～350公里动车组700列以上；日均开行动车组列车2700余列，日均发送旅客超过240万人次；动车组累计运行里程超过16.7亿公里，单列最长累计运行里程达390万公里，单程开行距离最长达到2500公里。中国高铁运营里程、动车组保有量均占世界总量一半以上。



Got my answer from @AndrewJin but the anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> No wonder you are so advanced in rail technology hopefully joint Sino-India dedicated rail university in India will help us achieve more self reliance in this field
> 
> 
> 
> Got my answer from @AndrewJin but the anyways


It's a big industry, isn't it? Only one single ministry of railway cannot make it big. And their tech is not limited in railway sector, like this one, China develops cutting-edge Permanent-Magnet Synchronous Electric-Machinery Traction System for High-Speed Rail - RailNews (the future of train engines), which is already applied in Gree's A/C. From steel to electronics, every sector can be involved. Just look at how HSR industry works in Japan, Kawasaki and a lot of relevent companies are very competitive. Not just the proposed joint railway university, hope more industries and research institutes in India can get involved and along with other railway giants promote railway tech to a new level in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Around 17000km, not many new lines open until now in 2015. Most new lines or upgraded old lines(>200km/h) will be open from October to December. In my hometown, almost all metros are inaugurated on 26-28th December.
> 
> Mind that some new lines which will be in trial in 2015 will be official inaugurated in Q1 of 2016.
> Chinese HSR News And Information：Original Translations | Page 14
> View attachment 233349
> View attachment 233347
> View attachment 233350
> View attachment 233348



Impressive it's like you are commisioning a new line everyday


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> Many places of china do change so fast .If you have a trip for some city you will be deeply impressed by this change.As a boy from wuhan who work in Beijing ,I feel the tiny change of hometown some of them are good ,the other not.even though some old building disappeared,I am glad to see a very different hometown.


From Wuhan? Miss home now?
Enjoy some photos on Wuhan I took on this Tuesday. I haven't walked on this Yangtze River bridge for at least five years. It was very enjoyable to walk with river wind blowing over your face, although it was over 32 degree Celsius.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> It's a big industry, isn't it? Only one single ministry of railway cannot make it big. And their tech is not limited in railway sector, like this one, China develops cutting-edge Permanent-Magnet Synchronous Electric-Machinery Traction System for High-Speed Rail - RailNews (the future of railway engine), which is already applied in Gree's A/C. From steel to electronics, every sector can be involved. Just look at how HSR industry works in Japan, Kawasaki and a lot of relevent companies are very competitive. Not just the proposed joint railway university, hope more industries and research institutes in India can get involved and along with other railway giants promote railway tech to a new level.



Indeed you need a holistic approach to develop any industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Here it comes：CRH350 prototype of the erstwhile CSR


























CRH350 CNR vs CRH350 CSR，head-2-head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Sh1t. Pics don't show. Or is it me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahtan_china

What is problem?


----------



## AndrewJin

@cirr
I like CSR's standardised CRH350 a little more.
But both I think are cooler than CRH3 which is based on Siemens.

For the details of *standardisation of CRH*, u can search for the paper <坚持自主创新道路, 积极推进中国标准动车组研制> which was published in the August issue of China Railway, written by the former vice general manager of China Railway Corporation.

One section of this paper
*中国标准动车组总体技术方案*
中国标准动车组研制工作立足当前实际，着眼未来发展，在现有成熟技术实践基础上，采用正向设计的方式进行，坚持自主知识产权、安全可靠、标准化、系列化、简统化、经济性、节能环保等原则。总体技术方案如下。

（1）*动力配置*。采用8辆编组，4动4拖的统一动力配置形式由2个基本动力单元组成。通过调整电机特性，可在动力单元配置及网络控制等基本不变的情况下，满足不同速度目标值对牵引能力的需求，可通过不同动力单元的组合，实现灵活编组，满足不同的客流需要。
（2）*牵引系统*。采用大功率IGBT元器件构成的交直交传动牵引系统，通过提高中间直流环节电压，提高效率，降低损耗，改善电机控制特性，提升单位质量下的牵引输出功率。充分利用元器件性能，在牵引功率基础上显著提高电制动功率。利用移相技术有效控制谐波，保证再生能量的回收质量，降低总能耗。
（3）*制动系统*。采用微机控制的直通式电空制动系统及大容量基础制动装置，具备以整列车进行空电复合控制的能力，可按模式曲线精确控制列车减速或停车。由制动系统实施列车制动力的管理、计算和分配，优化防滑控制逻辑，充分利用黏着及电制动，缩短制动距离，减少盘片磨损。
（4）*网络控制系统*。采用列车级（WTB）和车辆级（MVB）组成的两级网络结构，按照适应我国铁路实际的控制策略，自主开发列车网络控制系统。列车增设诊断以太网，全面加强故障诊断和监测数据的传输，并提供向地面实时传输数据的功能，使列车的智能化程度大幅提升。实现不同厂家生产的相同速度等级动车组重联运营，不同速度等级的动车组互相救援。
（5）*转向架*。采用模块化设计的H形构架无摇枕转向架，强化结构及性能的安全冗余设计。统一采用920 mm的大轮径及磨耗型踏面，改善轮轨匹配关系，优化转向架两系悬挂参数，降低簧下质量，减轻轮轨动力作用，提高运行稳定性、舒适性及结构安全性。实现轮对等主要部件的统型互换。
（6）*车体*。采用大型中空铝型材焊接而成的高强度、轻量化车体，统一车体长度为25000 mm，车体最大宽度为3360 mm，车辆高度为4050 mm，空调等设备采取嵌入化设计，实现列车纵断面的平顺化，全新设计流线型车头，进一步降低高速运行时的阻力。设计防撞吸能结构和装置，提高安全防护性能。
（7）* 辅助供电系统*。采用中国标准制式的AC380 V/50 Hz辅助供电系统，具有自动平衡负载和冗余供电功能，辅助变流器由牵引变流器中间直流环节供电，实现过分相不断电、无动力回送/救援工况时自发电功能。研发锂电池直流供电系统，提升单位质量供电能力。
（8）*高压系统*。采用主动控制受电弓，高压设备外绝缘的雷电冲击耐受电压提升至185 kV，采用整体密闭的高压箱结构，除受电弓外，其余高压部件不暴露于运行环境中，以改善高压系统部件的工作环境，提高系统在不同网高和不同环境下的工作可靠性，实现日常运用的免维护。
（9）*旅客界面*。旅客界面设计坚持以人为本，运用人机工程学合理设计旅客乘坐空间、占用空间、通过空间和乘降空间。按照旅客旅行生理需求、卫生需求、休闲娱乐需求，合理分配资源，统筹安排饮水、卫生、集便排污、空调和旅客信息与影音系统设计，其中空调系统将充分考虑免受各种高速运行工况下车外压力波的影响。通过合理的旅客界面设计，最大限度保证旅客的乘坐舒适性，缓解旅途疲劳。

*Standardised bogie*




*Standardised secondary suspension*





@IR-TR @ahtan_china I could see them just now, but can't now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Good I see them now. I like the one who came out first (with the gold colouring) better. Good to see CRRC standardized the intestines of the trains, saves a lot of time, money and resources. Gotta say though, the CRH380A is still the most purdy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> Impressive it's like you are commisioning a new line everyday


Only a 800km 350km/h line, a 300km 300km/h line and a 80km 200km/h intercity line were launched before July, perhaps the least productive 6 months so far.


----------



## Valkyrie

This is amazing! Keep it up China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Only a 800km 350km/h line, a 300km 300km/h line and a 80km 200km/h intercity line were launched before July, perhaps the least productive 6 months so far.



For some unfathomable reasons，line openings have always been skewed to the 2nd half of a year，especially towards the end of the year。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*DON'T throw your ticket of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR away!*
本报讯 合福高铁开通已进入倒计时。记者昨日从合福高铁（武夷山）推介会上获悉，合福高铁开通之日至今年12月底，福建省各地200余家景区将推出各类折扣优惠。
　　福建省旅游局副局长陈奕辉介绍，合福高铁开通后，福州、厦门、武夷山将形成“周末城际铁路旅行圈”。同时，借助已经开通的温福、向莆、福厦、厦深等铁路线，全省九市一区都可直接串联。
　　合福高铁正线经过南平、宁德、福州三市，沿线共有世界双遗产地1处（武夷山）、世界地质公园1处（宁德世界地质公园）、国家5A级景区2处（武夷山、太姥山白水洋风景区），4A级景区23处，3A级景区25处，2A级15处。如果算上合福高铁连接的京福高铁，中国4个“世界自然与文化双遗产地”中有3个在这条高铁线上，分别是泰山、黄山、武夷山，因此合福高铁又被称为“中国双世遗高铁”，是一条真正的旅游高铁线路。
　　“合福高铁开通之日至12月底期间，福建省各地200余家景区都将推出各种折扣优惠。”陈奕辉说，免费的代表性景区有中华武夷茶博园等5处；宁德上金贝景区等6家景区推出5折优惠；前往福安白云山景区等5家景区，可享受6折让利。此外，还有3家景区推出7折优惠，三坊七巷、永泰天门山景区等10余家景区推出8折优惠。
　　届时福建、江西和安徽的不少城市之间会形成“周末旅游圈”和“一日旅游圈”。对此，各省市也纷纷推出旅游优惠活动，如7月1日至7日黄山市所有A级以上景区，针对旅行社组织的团队游客，凭本人身份证件和高铁票给予门票价格5折优惠。
　　值得关注的是，合福（京福）高铁还是京台高速铁路的一部分，未来可抵达台湾。陈奕辉介绍，届时通过厦门和福建的对台通道以及厦深铁路的对港、对澳通道，福建将打造至台湾、香港、澳门的旅游模式，“一程多站”式的环海峡旅游圈将变成现实。陈奕辉还透露，福建将联手周边省份，共同打造“高铁+小三通+海峡旅游目的地”和“高铁+邮轮”的立体旅游网络。
　　另外，福建省结合合福高铁沿线城市客源特点，主要推出了6条精品旅游线路。其中，“慢活闽台温馨之旅”线路，利用福建小三通密集发班无缝对接台湾，旅客可以搭乘客轮从厦门经金门前往台湾，也可以从福州平潭前往马祖，更可以乘坐“海峡号”直航台湾。
　　凭车票免费的代表性景区有：中华武夷茶博园景区、开通当日的平潭各景区等5处。
　　5折优惠的代表性景区有：宁德蕉城区的3A级上金贝景区；永安市的2个4A级景区桃源洞和石林等6家。
　　6折优惠的代表性景区有：福安白云山景区（仅限安徽、江西散客）、4A级景区世界地质公园太姥山（仅限安徽、江西团队）等5家。
　　7折优惠的代表性景区有：漳平九鹏溪等3家。
　　8折优惠的代表性景区有：5A级景区世界地质公园宁德白水洋鸳鸯溪，中国历史文化名城三坊七巷、永泰天门山景区、龙硿洞风景区等十余家。
　　福州贵安温泉景区、溪山温泉景区、融汇汇雅温泉、大明谷温泉景区、黄楮林温泉景区、七叠温泉景区、武夷水秀梦之泉、云河漂流等8大景区凭车票到可抵扣景区门票30~50元不等。
　　凭车票还可享受武夷山三木自遊小镇、福州青云山景区、贵安欢乐世界休闲旅游度假区、旗山森林温泉度假村等5大景区的门票、住宿等特价优惠。

*With Hefei-Fuzhou HSR tickets, travelers can enjoy free entry fees or 20% to 50% discounts of scenic spots along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, including World Geoparks and UNESCO world heritage sites.
So, keep your bullet train tickets!*










*
There are four UNESCO world heritage sites along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR!



*
@Nihonjin1051 @Georgeclark @Gufi @Armstrong @Echo_419 et al
















*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Georgeclark

AndrewJin said:


> *DON'T throw your ticket of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR away!*
> 本报讯 合福高铁开通已进入倒计时。记者昨日从合福高铁（武夷山）推介会上获悉，合福高铁开通之日至今年12月底，福建省各地200余家景区将推出各类折扣优惠。
> 福建省旅游局副局长陈奕辉介绍，合福高铁开通后，福州、厦门、武夷山将形成“周末城际铁路旅行圈”。同时，借助已经开通的温福、向莆、福厦、厦深等铁路线，全省九市一区都可直接串联。
> 合福高铁正线经过南平、宁德、福州三市，沿线共有世界双遗产地1处（武夷山）、世界地质公园1处（宁德世界地质公园）、国家5A级景区2处（武夷山、太姥山白水洋风景区），4A级景区23处，3A级景区25处，2A级15处。如果算上合福高铁连接的京福高铁，中国4个“世界自然与文化双遗产地”中有3个在这条高铁线上，分别是泰山、黄山、武夷山，因此合福高铁又被称为“中国双世遗高铁”，是一条真正的旅游高铁线路。
> “合福高铁开通之日至12月底期间，福建省各地200余家景区都将推出各种折扣优惠。”陈奕辉说，免费的代表性景区有中华武夷茶博园等5处；宁德上金贝景区等6家景区推出5折优惠；前往福安白云山景区等5家景区，可享受6折让利。此外，还有3家景区推出7折优惠，三坊七巷、永泰天门山景区等10余家景区推出8折优惠。
> 届时福建、江西和安徽的不少城市之间会形成“周末旅游圈”和“一日旅游圈”。对此，各省市也纷纷推出旅游优惠活动，如7月1日至7日黄山市所有A级以上景区，针对旅行社组织的团队游客，凭本人身份证件和高铁票给予门票价格5折优惠。
> 值得关注的是，合福（京福）高铁还是京台高速铁路的一部分，未来可抵达台湾。陈奕辉介绍，届时通过厦门和福建的对台通道以及厦深铁路的对港、对澳通道，福建将打造至台湾、香港、澳门的旅游模式，“一程多站”式的环海峡旅游圈将变成现实。陈奕辉还透露，福建将联手周边省份，共同打造“高铁+小三通+海峡旅游目的地”和“高铁+邮轮”的立体旅游网络。
> 另外，福建省结合合福高铁沿线城市客源特点，主要推出了6条精品旅游线路。其中，“慢活闽台温馨之旅”线路，利用福建小三通密集发班无缝对接台湾，旅客可以搭乘客轮从厦门经金门前往台湾，也可以从福州平潭前往马祖，更可以乘坐“海峡号”直航台湾。
> 凭车票免费的代表性景区有：中华武夷茶博园景区、开通当日的平潭各景区等5处。
> 5折优惠的代表性景区有：宁德蕉城区的3A级上金贝景区；永安市的2个4A级景区桃源洞和石林等6家。
> 6折优惠的代表性景区有：福安白云山景区（仅限安徽、江西散客）、4A级景区世界地质公园太姥山（仅限安徽、江西团队）等5家。
> 7折优惠的代表性景区有：漳平九鹏溪等3家。
> 8折优惠的代表性景区有：5A级景区世界地质公园宁德白水洋鸳鸯溪，中国历史文化名城三坊七巷、永泰天门山景区、龙硿洞风景区等十余家。
> 福州贵安温泉景区、溪山温泉景区、融汇汇雅温泉、大明谷温泉景区、黄楮林温泉景区、七叠温泉景区、武夷水秀梦之泉、云河漂流等8大景区凭车票到可抵扣景区门票30~50元不等。
> 凭车票还可享受武夷山三木自遊小镇、福州青云山景区、贵安欢乐世界休闲旅游度假区、旗山森林温泉度假村等5大景区的门票、住宿等特价优惠。
> 
> *With Hefei-Fuzhou HSR tickets, travelers can enjoy free entry fees or 20% to 50% discounts of scenic spots along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, including World Geoparks and UNESCO world heritage sites.
> So, keep your bullet train tickets!
> View attachment 233415
> View attachment 233416
> 
> 
> There are four UNESCO world heritage sites along Hefei-Fuzhou HSR!*
> @Nihonjin1051 @Georgeclark @Gufi @Armstrong @Echo_419 et al
> View attachment 233423
> View attachment 233424
> View attachment 233428
> View attachment 233427
> View attachment 233429


Amazing, these look like the Floating mountains  @WAJsal See these pics bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Impressive. Remarkable job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> @cirr
> I like CSR's standardised CRH350 a little more.
> But both I think are cooler than CRH3 which is based on Siemens.
> 
> For the details of *standardisation of CRH*, u can search for the paper <坚持自主创新道路, 积极推进中国标准动车组研制> which was published in the August issue of China Railway, written by the former vice general manager of China Railway Corporation.
> 
> One section of this paper
> *中国标准动车组总体技术方案*
> 中国标准动车组研制工作立足当前实际，着眼未来发展，在现有成熟技术实践基础上，采用正向设计的方式进行，坚持自主知识产权、安全可靠、标准化、系列化、简统化、经济性、节能环保等原则。总体技术方案如下。
> 
> （1）*动力配置*。采用8辆编组，4动4拖的统一动力配置形式由2个基本动力单元组成。通过调整电机特性，可在动力单元配置及网络控制等基本不变的情况下，满足不同速度目标值对牵引能力的需求，可通过不同动力单元的组合，实现灵活编组，满足不同的客流需要。
> （2）*牵引系统*。采用大功率IGBT元器件构成的交直交传动牵引系统，通过提高中间直流环节电压，提高效率，降低损耗，改善电机控制特性，提升单位质量下的牵引输出功率。充分利用元器件性能，在牵引功率基础上显著提高电制动功率。利用移相技术有效控制谐波，保证再生能量的回收质量，降低总能耗。
> （3）*制动系统*。采用微机控制的直通式电空制动系统及大容量基础制动装置，具备以整列车进行空电复合控制的能力，可按模式曲线精确控制列车减速或停车。由制动系统实施列车制动力的管理、计算和分配，优化防滑控制逻辑，充分利用黏着及电制动，缩短制动距离，减少盘片磨损。
> （4）*网络控制系统*。采用列车级（WTB）和车辆级（MVB）组成的两级网络结构，按照适应我国铁路实际的控制策略，自主开发列车网络控制系统。列车增设诊断以太网，全面加强故障诊断和监测数据的传输，并提供向地面实时传输数据的功能，使列车的智能化程度大幅提升。实现不同厂家生产的相同速度等级动车组重联运营，不同速度等级的动车组互相救援。
> （5）*转向架*。采用模块化设计的H形构架无摇枕转向架，强化结构及性能的安全冗余设计。统一采用920 mm的大轮径及磨耗型踏面，改善轮轨匹配关系，优化转向架两系悬挂参数，降低簧下质量，减轻轮轨动力作用，提高运行稳定性、舒适性及结构安全性。实现轮对等主要部件的统型互换。
> （6）*车体*。采用大型中空铝型材焊接而成的高强度、轻量化车体，统一车体长度为25000 mm，车体最大宽度为3360 mm，车辆高度为4050 mm，空调等设备采取嵌入化设计，实现列车纵断面的平顺化，全新设计流线型车头，进一步降低高速运行时的阻力。设计防撞吸能结构和装置，提高安全防护性能。
> （7）* 辅助供电系统*。采用中国标准制式的AC380 V/50 Hz辅助供电系统，具有自动平衡负载和冗余供电功能，辅助变流器由牵引变流器中间直流环节供电，实现过分相不断电、无动力回送/救援工况时自发电功能。研发锂电池直流供电系统，提升单位质量供电能力。
> （8）*高压系统*。采用主动控制受电弓，高压设备外绝缘的雷电冲击耐受电压提升至185 kV，采用整体密闭的高压箱结构，除受电弓外，其余高压部件不暴露于运行环境中，以改善高压系统部件的工作环境，提高系统在不同网高和不同环境下的工作可靠性，实现日常运用的免维护。
> （9）*旅客界面*。旅客界面设计坚持以人为本，运用人机工程学合理设计旅客乘坐空间、占用空间、通过空间和乘降空间。按照旅客旅行生理需求、卫生需求、休闲娱乐需求，合理分配资源，统筹安排饮水、卫生、集便排污、空调和旅客信息与影音系统设计，其中空调系统将充分考虑免受各种高速运行工况下车外压力波的影响。通过合理的旅客界面设计，最大限度保证旅客的乘坐舒适性，缓解旅途疲劳。
> 
> *Standardised bogie*
> View attachment 233405
> 
> *Standardised secondary suspension*
> View attachment 233407
> 
> 
> @IR-TR @ahtan_china I could see them just now, but can't now.



Thanks。

Now that the two competiing CRH350 prototypes are ready to go at each other by way of some rigorous tests in the next 18 months，the design team at CRRC should be tasked to start work on the planned CRH250。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> For some unfathomable reasons，line openings have always been skewed to the 2nd half of a year，especially towards the end of the year。


*We have been criticising this weird and unfathomable "tradition" for long!
My guess, procrastination！*

Wuhan's airport intercity HSR has been delayed since its proposed due time 2012.
I've been seeing this cutoff railway bridge for years. I have NEVER took a flight from Wuhan Airport, do you believe?





Remember last year, three HSRs with 3200km of total length were inaugurated on the same day in 26th DECEMBER? 
Metros in Wuhan are always inaugurated on 26th or 28th of DECEMBER!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Thanks。
> 
> Now that the two competiing CRH350 prototypes are ready to go at each other by way of some rigorous tests in the next 18 months，the design team at CRRC should be tasked to start work on the planned CRH250。


Bro, could u re-upload your photos again? Baidu links break down.


----------



## AndrewJin

IR-TR said:


> Good I see them now. I like the one who came out first (with the gold colouring) better. Good to see CRRC standardized the intestines of the trains, saves a lot of time, money and resources. Gotta say though, the CRH380A is still thmost purdy


Haha, we call that gold design 土豪金， vulgar rich men's gold, also a word to describe that golden iPhone. That's most Chinese railway fans' first impression. To avoid this impression, most Chinese now seldom wear gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *We have been criticising this weird and unfathomable "tradition" for long!
> My guess, procrastination！*
> 
> Wuhan's airport intercity HSR has been delayed since its proposed due time 2012.
> I've been seeing this cutoff railway bridge for years. I have NEVER took a flight from Wuhan Airport, do you believe?
> View attachment 233439
> 
> 
> Remember last year, three HSRs with 3200km of total length were inaugurated on the same day in 26th DECEMBER?



I stopped travel by air（if I could manage）since my last visit to Shangri-la many years back。

I am terrified of flying these days， and naturally long for the day when the HSR network is 50000-km with trains on the main routes operating at 400kph。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Bro, could u re-upload your photos again? Baidu links break down.



Strange。I have no problem with the pics。


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> Strange。I have no problem with the pics。



最好把图片复制到电脑上，然后再上传，直接复制链接别人看不到。



cirr said:


> Here it comes：CRH350 prototype of the erstwhile CSR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRH350 CNR vs CRH350 CSR，head-2-head



图片仅限XX用户内部交流使用怎么办_百度经验

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Edison Chen said:


> 最好把图片复制到电脑上，然后再上传，直接复制链接别人看不到。
> 
> 
> 
> 图片仅限XX用户内部交流使用怎么办_百度经验



Ok，ok。

































AndrewJin said:


> Bro, could u re-upload your photos again? Baidu links break down.



Done。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Strange。I have no problem with the pics。


Bro, your photos have this problem for months...


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I stopped travel by air（if I could manage）since my last visit to Shangri-la many years back。
> 
> I am terrified of flying these days， and naturally long for the day when the HSR network is 50000-km with trains on the main routes operating at 400kph。


Me the same. I couldn't feel my leg during airflow, every flight was a torture!
I try my best to avoid any domestic flight, and even take a bus to Southeast Asia. Once I took 2 nights train to Gansu and Yunnan. Hope all provinces can be linked to national high-speed railway network one day.
2016, Yunnan
2017, Xinjiang, Gansu (isolated Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR linked to national HSR network)
2018 Inner Mongolia
2020 Ningxia
201? HSR tunnel/bridge to Hainan Island
201? Tibet
201? Taiwan Island
@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Only a 800km 350km/h line, a 300km 300km/h line and a 80km 200km/h intercity line were launched before July, perhaps the least productive 6 months so far.



I guess that's slow according to your standards


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> I guess that's slow according to your standards


Lack of rapid transport will slow local economy. Plus if HSRs are built slower, more money will be spent.
Without proper transport, people will mostly find jobs in more developed region. Better logistics help move industry to less developed region and keep jobs in situ. Doing nothing is losing money.
World Bank: A Look at the Impact of China's GuiGuang and NanGuang Rail Lines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Lack of rapid transport will slow local economy. Plus if HSRs are built slower, more money will be spent.
> Without proper transport, people will mostly find jobs in more developed region. Better logistics help move industry to less developed region and keep jobs in situ. Doing nothing is losing money.
> World Bank: A Look at the Impact of China's GuiGuang and NanGuang Rail Lines



I agree with you on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> I agree with you on this


Another lesson from Japan. If u just build an HSR, but not build industrial parks around HSR stations, this HSR will become just like HSR in Japan, making it much easier for people from the countryside to flood into Tokyo and Osaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Another lesson from Japan. If u just build an HSR, but not build industrial parks around HSR stations, this HSR will become just like HSR in Japan, making it much easier for people from the countryside to flood into Tokyo and Osaka.



Every country makes mistakes its not just Japan


----------



## AshishDelhi

Some day will visit China and Japan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

AndrewJin said:


> 201? HSR tunnel/bridge to Hainan Island


China is planning another engineering marvel: the world’s longest tunnel – built under the sea.

Planned to be more than twice the length of the Channel Tunnel that connects the U.K. and France, China’s latest mega project is not short of ambition.

The 123-kilometre tunnel will run between the northern city of Dalian and Yantai, on the east coast.

“Work could begin as early as 2015 or 2016,” said Wang Mengshu, an expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, speaking to the _China Daily._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Can't even build a damn metro here without all the fan boys jumping, meanwhile in China....Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Even China has developed something like this high-speed railway, that's something we are very proud of our strong China from scratch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 201? Taiwan Island



2025? 

As long as unification stalls, there will be a group of people in Taiwan that says no anything related to the Mainland. I expect China to absorb Taiwan almost organically by simply growing too big to resist unification. That may happen at around 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I must confess I am in* awe *of China ............
I can only dream that we can in Pakistan one day do this. I sincerely wish our Chinese friends the best and you indeed deserve to be world leaders in the not too distant future ....

@AndrewJin @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Off topic

The construction of the Lhasa-Nyingchi stretch of the Dian-Zang（Yunnan-Tibet i.e. Kunming to Lhasa）and Chuan-Zang（Sichuan-Tibet，i.e. Chengdu to Lhasa）railways started formally on 28.06.2015：

拉林铁路进入全面建设阶段(组图)-搜狐财经












Tibet's first electrified railway with 47 tunnels（longest 17310m）and 16 crossings over the *Yaluzangbu River*

Cost：36.7 billion yuan
Length：435km
Operating speed：160kph
Tractive tonnage：3000-ton
Construction period：7 years

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China joins global elite in high-speed railway technology*
une 29, 2015




High speed trains in Wuhan, China. [File photo]


*China has become a world leader in high-speed railway technology with its development of a cutting-edge permanent magnet synchronous traction system that will take bullet trains to an ultrafast 500 kilometers per hour.

The advanced 690-kilowatt traction system was developed by CRRC Corp, the country's train-making behemoth, at its Zhuzhou Institute in Hunan province. It will soon enter mass production, said Ding Rongjun, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering who heads the institute.*

"Now we have our own permanent magnet synchronous traction system with full intellectual property rights, marking a new chapter in China's high-speed railways," he said, adding that only a handful of countries are capable of manufacturing the sophisticated apparatus, including Germany and Japan.

Feng Jianghua, deputy director of the institute, said the adoption of the technology will reshape the high-speed railway industry because traction equipment is the most important part of a bullet train.

Currently, most high-speed trains in service in the world are propelled by alternating current asynchronous motors, a traction system first developed in the 1970s.

The Zhuzhou Institute began research and development on permanent magnet synchronous traction technology in 2003 after it noticed that major international train makers, such as Siemens and Bombardier, had launched projects to acquire the equipment, Feng told China Economic Weekly.

The magazine quoted Xu Junfeng, a senior engineer at the institute, as saying that engineers overcame a large number of technical difficulties. China had never looked at the high-tech equipment before the project.

After eight years, engineers completed development in 2011 and installed the advanced traction system on trains running on Subway Line 2 in Shenyang, Liaoning province, as a trial.

The test has proved successful, Xu said.

In December 2013, the institute brought the system to bullet trains, expecting speeds of 500 km/h. Trials were undertaken on several trains in October.

Jia Limin of Beijing Jiaotong University, who heads China's high-speed railway innovation program, said that if everything goes well, trains equipped with the new traction system will become fully operational by 2018.

Compared with an alternating current asynchronous motor, the new system boasts more power, simpler configuration and lower electrical consumption, Jia said.

"The new system has fewer parts than the current traction apparatus, so it is more reliable and efficient," he said.

Sheng Guangzu, general manager of China Railway Corp, has pledged to speed up the development of key technologies in high-speed rail and to design a new bullet train using Chinese standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beidou2020

TaiShang said:


> *China joins global elite in high-speed railway technology*
> une 29, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High speed trains in Wuhan, China. [File photo]
> 
> 
> *China has become a world leader in high-speed railway technology with its development of a cutting-edge permanent magnet synchronous traction system that will take bullet trains to an ultrafast 500 kilometers per hour.
> 
> The advanced 690-kilowatt traction system was developed by CRRC Corp, the country's train-making behemoth, at its Zhuzhou Institute in Hunan province. It will soon enter mass production, said Ding Rongjun, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering who heads the institute.*
> 
> "Now we have our own permanent magnet synchronous traction system with full intellectual property rights, marking a new chapter in China's high-speed railways," he said, adding that only a handful of countries are capable of manufacturing the sophisticated apparatus, including Germany and Japan.
> 
> Feng Jianghua, deputy director of the institute, said the adoption of the technology will reshape the high-speed railway industry because traction equipment is the most important part of a bullet train.
> 
> Currently, most high-speed trains in service in the world are propelled by alternating current asynchronous motors, a traction system first developed in the 1970s.
> 
> The Zhuzhou Institute began research and development on permanent magnet synchronous traction technology in 2003 after it noticed that major international train makers, such as Siemens and Bombardier, had launched projects to acquire the equipment, Feng told China Economic Weekly.
> 
> The magazine quoted Xu Junfeng, a senior engineer at the institute, as saying that engineers overcame a large number of technical difficulties. China had never looked at the high-tech equipment before the project.
> 
> After eight years, engineers completed development in 2011 and installed the advanced traction system on trains running on Subway Line 2 in Shenyang, Liaoning province, as a trial.
> 
> The test has proved successful, Xu said.
> 
> In December 2013, the institute brought the system to bullet trains, expecting speeds of 500 km/h. Trials were undertaken on several trains in October.
> 
> Jia Limin of Beijing Jiaotong University, who heads China's high-speed railway innovation program, said that if everything goes well, trains equipped with the new traction system will become fully operational by 2018.
> 
> Compared with an alternating current asynchronous motor, the new system boasts more power, simpler configuration and lower electrical consumption, Jia said.
> 
> "The new system has fewer parts than the current traction apparatus, so it is more reliable and efficient," he said.
> 
> Sheng Guangzu, general manager of China Railway Corp, has pledged to speed up the development of key technologies in high-speed rail and to design a new bullet train using Chinese standards.



I think its best to give this story a thread by itself so its easier to search for such information in the future using the search function. This is a very important development. Otherwise such important information get buried in general threads and its difficult to search for it when you want to retrieve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China joins global elite in high-speed railway technology*
> June 29, 2015
> 
> Jia Limin of Beijing Jiaotong University, who heads China's high-speed railway innovation program, said that if everything goes well, trains equipped with the new traction system will become fully operational by 2018.



2018 is when the new CRH350 begins mass production。

It would interesting to find out if the two newly unveiled CRH350

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tresbon

@AndrewJin 水手大叔又发博文了，还要爆你的果照，赶紧去和他沟通一下。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Tresbon said:


> @AndrewJin 水手大叔又发博文了，还要爆你的果照，赶紧去和他沟通一下。


他不会的， 他这个最新的中国系列已经写了六七篇了，还在更新中。



Beidou2020 said:


> I think its best to give this story a thread by itself so its easier to search for such information in the future using the search function. This is a very important development. Otherwise such important information get buried in general threads and its difficult to search for it when you want to retrieve it.


Already have one.
11 years, 100 million yuan, 10 million tests: new traction system speeds up Chinese bullet trains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Atanz said:


> I must confess I am in* awe *of China ............
> I can only dream that we can in Pakistan one day do this. I sincerely wish our Chinese friends the best and you indeed deserve to be world leaders in the not too distant future ....
> 
> @AndrewJin @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51


hey, bro, don't drag us in that world leader trap, pls
Let's work together!



cirr said:


> Tibet's first electrified railway with 47 tunnels（longest 17310m）and 16 crossings over the *Yaluzangbu River*
> 
> Cost：36.7 billion yuan
> Length：435km
> Operating speed：160kph
> Tractive tonnage：3000-ton
> Construction period：7 years


That would be another epic project.
Until now, the most difficult and most expensive railway is Yichang-Wanzhou railway(part of Shanghai-Chengdu semi-HSR). Chinese experts and workers have gained a lot of experience from a variety of railway/expressway projects in geologically complicated regions. I'm sure what they need now is only money and time.

*Yichang-Wanzhou Railway*
According to the chief engineer, Zhang Mei, the line was the most difficult ever constructed in China. Operation started on 22 December 2010. At a cost of U.S. $9.01 million per kilometre, the per-kilometre construction costs were twice as high as those for the Qinghai–Tibet Railway which cost U.S. $4.35 million per kilometre.

_All photos were taken in April on the bullet train_
The whole journey was either in the tunnel or on the bridge.
_
















_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

I think China is number 1 already. Simply put, they build a couple thousand km of HSR every year, and operate the biggest network safely and on time. Other countries at best build some tens of km's a year and operate much smaller networks. Also China's rolling stock manufacturer(s) are much bigger and more experienced, even though late to the party.

I want to ask (without nationalism), whether China's signalling is yet up to par? I believe the Europeans/Japanese are still ahead in that game, but surely China will catch up quite soon?


----------



## AndrewJin

IR-TR said:


> I think China is number 1 already. Simply put, they build a couple thousand km of HSR every year, and operate the biggest network safely and on time. Other countries at best build some tens of km's a year and operate much smaller networks. Also China's rolling stock manufacturer(s) are much bigger and more experienced, even though late to the party.
> 
> I want to ask (without nationalism), whether China's signalling is yet up to par? I believe the Europeans/Japanese are still ahead in that game, but surely China will catch up quite soon?


Three most important tech, track, train and control system.
Chinese Train Control System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

joint company first, then learn, elevate, at last let foreigner go away.
92% of HSR signalling is by domestic companies.
探秘高铁“神经中枢”：列控系统-科普中国

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Hope we can work together, not just build, but let our friends know how to build like those joint military projects.
> In Chinese, “授人以鱼不如授人以渔", it's better to teach people how to fish than give people fish.



In the west we have a saying. Once you teach them how to fish, you can kiss your 7% growth out the window.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> In the west we have a saying. Once you teach them how to fish, you can kiss your 7% growth out the window.


Don't get it.


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> hey, bro, don't drag us in that world leader trap, pls
> Let's work together!
> 
> 
> That would be another epic project.
> Until now, the most difficult and most expensive railway is Yichang-Wanzhou railway(part of Shanghai-Chengdu semi-HSR). Chinese experts and workers have gained a lot of experience from a variety of railway/expressway projects in geologically complicated regions. I'm sure what they need now is only money and time.
> 
> *Yichang-Wanzhou Railway*
> According to the chief engineer, Zhang Mei, the line was the most difficult ever constructed in China. Operation started on 22 December 2010. At a cost of U.S. $9.01 million per kilometre, the per-kilometre construction costs were twice as high as those for the Qinghai–Tibet Railway which cost U.S. $4.35 million per kilometre.
> 
> _All photos were taken in April on the bullet train_
> The whole journey was either in the tunnel or on the bridge.
> _
> View attachment 233557
> View attachment 233559
> View attachment 233558
> View attachment 233562
> View attachment 233561
> _



Just awesome. How much Taiwan loses by keeping an artifical distance from the Mainland!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Just awesome. How much Taiwan loses by keeping an artifical distance from the Mainland!!


It will be changed, just look at our close economic tie and how many Chinese from Taiwan are now living in the mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> It will be changed, just look at our close economic tie and how many Chinese from Taiwan are now living in the mainland.
> View attachment 233800



China to remove visa requirements for Taiwanese: Xinhua - The China Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

drug1ove said:


> Congratulations to  from







AndrewJin said:


> It will be changed, just look at our close economic tie and how many Chinese from Taiwan are now living in the mainland.
> View attachment 233800



How many? 2 million? Perhaps more? More is merrier。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> China to remove visa requirements for Taiwanese: Xinhua - The China Post


You know there is a ferry from Kinmen Island to Xiamen City every half an hour. Last time my friend from Kinmen County wanted to join us in Xiamen, but because of visa delay, he gave up his plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*100 cleaners enjoyed a free trip to Longchuan *
*on the inauguration day of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR*
百名“城市美容师”体验最美高铁线|龙川|包河_凤凰资讯

今天上午，享有“最高颜值高铁”之称的合福高铁线正式开通。在开通首日，合肥市百名“城市美容师”登上这条高铁线，尝鲜最美合福高铁线，前往绩溪免费体验龙川美景。

不满40岁的朱锡红是此行“百名环卫工免费龙川行”的参与者。作为一个路段长，她对路情有独钟。听说自己有机会乘坐高铁到龙川，她非常激动。

“和路打交道这么多年，这还是第一次享受一条道路开通‘首发’待遇出行呢，龙川是个好地方，我很开心也很期待。”朱锡红说。

包河区政府相关部门负责人介绍，早在一个月前，包河区就开始和绩溪龙川景区一起筹谋运作此次“环卫工人免费畅游绩溪”计划。

Said to be the most beautiful high-speed rail in China, Hefei-Fuzhou HSR was inaugurated on 28th June. On the first day, over a hundred cleaners from Baihe District of Hefei cities took the bullet train and enjoyed a free trip to Longchuan.

"I've been connected with roads for so many years, but this is the first time I take part in the inauguration of a "road". Longchuan is a good place, I am very excited," said Zhu Xihong, a cleaner from Hefei.












*Longchuan, Jixi County*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> It is called China's most beautiful high-speed railway because it passes through many famous scenic spots such as Mount Wuyi, Mount Sanqing, and Mount Huangshan. ( @AndrewJin , is that true?  )


Yep!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Two prototypes of Standardised CRH350 are officially launched today
*
2012年开始，在中国铁路总公司的指导下，中国中车（原中国南车与中国北车），开始集合国内有关企业、高校科研单位等优势力量，产学研用紧密结合、协调创新，开展了中国标准动车组研制工作。2013年12月完成总体技术条件制定，2014年9月完成方案设计，2015年6月下线。中国标准动车组的设计研制，遵循了安全可靠、简统化、系列化、经济性、节能环保等原则，在方便运用、环保、节能、降低全寿命周期成本、进一步提高安全冗余等方面加大了创新力度，具有创新性、安全性、智能化、人性化、经济性等特点。

座椅间距更大了，现在二等座椅统一调整为1020mm，一等座椅1160mm，这个就不用再忍受飞机狭窄的座椅空间了，人人享受头等舱待遇；第三个主要是统一了修程，这个主要是为运营部门降低成本。
*For passengers, CRH350 means larger room, say goodbye to economy class of airplanes!
2nd class=1020mm
1st class=1160mm*

*Left, China North Railway, 土豪金
Right, China South Railway， 深空蓝
Let's do a small survey, which one do you prefer?*
@TaiShang @powastick @Azizam @ahojunk @cirr @Shotgunner51 @Speeder 2 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Two prototypes of Standardised CRH350 are officially launched today
> *
> 2012年开始，在中国铁路总公司的指导下，中国中车（原中国南车与中国北车），开始集合国内有关企业、高校科研单位等优势力量，产学研用紧密结合、协调创新，开展了中国标准动车组研制工作。2013年12月完成总体技术条件制定，2014年9月完成方案设计，2015年6月下线。中国标准动车组的设计研制，遵循了安全可靠、简统化、系列化、经济性、节能环保等原则，在方便运用、环保、节能、降低全寿命周期成本、进一步提高安全冗余等方面加大了创新力度，具有创新性、安全性、智能化、人性化、经济性等特点。
> 
> 座椅间距更大了，现在二等座椅统一调整为1020mm，一等座椅1160mm，这个就不用再忍受飞机狭窄的座椅空间了，人人享受头等舱待遇；第三个主要是统一了修程，这个主要是为运营部门降低成本。
> *For passengers, CRH350 means larger room, say goodbye to economy class of airplanes!
> 2nd class=1020mm
> 1st class=1160mm*
> 
> *Left, China North Railway, 土豪金
> Right, China South Railway， 深空蓝
> Let's do a small survey, which one do you prefer?*
> @TaiShang @powastick @Azizam @ahojunk @cirr @Shotgunner51 @Speeder 2 et al
> View attachment 233844
> View attachment 233845
> View attachment 233846



“Sky Blue” for me。

But there will bo winner or loser in this two-horse race。

CRRC will be tasked by China Railway Corporation to come up with a single final design solution based on the test results of the two trains。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

@AndrewJin sharper look, the blue color train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@cirr @powastick Me the same, sky blue is better than vulgar rich golden.
CSR is better than CNR in EMU, CNR is better than CSR in metro I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Let's do a small survey, which one do you prefer?



The one in the middle -- blue. Like @powastick says, sharper and more aggressive look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The one in the middle -- blue. Like @powastick says, sharper and more aggressive look.


It is not the first time people don't like CNR design.
*Ugh!*
*




*







Faaaat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin CNS CRH350 rolling off the production line

[新闻直播间]时速350公里中国标准动车组下线_新闻直播间_视频_央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

川藏铁路，开启登“峰”造“极”之旅 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
*Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts exploration on 28th June!
















Salute to engineers from 
China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> 川藏铁路，开启登“峰”造“极”之旅 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
> *Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts exploration on 28th June!
> View attachment 233893
> View attachment 233892
> View attachment 233895
> View attachment 233894
> View attachment 233896
> View attachment 233897
> 
> 
> Salute to engineers from
> China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group!*



When completed，this will be another engineering marvel of epic proportion。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> When completed，this will be another engineering marvel of epic proportion。


Lhasa-Shigatse railway has been in operation since 2014.
I hope we can take a train from Chengdu-Shigatse soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Lhasa-Shigatse railway has been in operation since 2014.
> I hope we can take a train from Chengdu-Shigatse soon.
> View attachment 233906
> View attachment 233905
> View attachment 233907



Kunming-Nyingchi-Lhasa-Shigatse will come before Chengdu-Nyingchi-Lhasa-Shigatse。


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Kunming-Nyingchi-Lhasa-Shigatse will come before Chengdu-Nyingchi-Lhasa-Shigatse。


Nyingchi-Lhasa will be the first phase? I think Nyingchi-Chengdu section may be the most difficult man-made project ever in human history.


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *Left, China North Railway, 土豪金
> Right, China South Railway， 深空蓝
> Let's do a small survey, which one do you prefer?*





cirr said:


> “Sky Blue” for me。





powastick said:


> @AndrewJin sharper look, the blue color train.





AndrewJin said:


> @cirr @powastick Me the same, sky blue is better than vulgar rich golden.





TaiShang said:


> The one in the middle -- blue. Like @powastick says, sharper and more aggressive look.



Yeap, for me it's the blue one. It looks nicer and sleeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Yeap, for me it's the blue one. It looks nicer and sleeker.


poor CNR design, as ever.


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> poor CNR design, as ever.



I am sure there are also people that would like other designs. Really hard to make everybody agree on a matter of personal taste 

At the end of the day, it all belongs to the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> You know there is a ferry from Kinmen Island to Xiamen City every half an hour. Last time my friend from Kinmen County wanted to join us in Xiamen, but because of visa delay, he gave up his plan.



My professors are all happy about the new policy. This will make academic, business and tourist exchange much more convenient, at least from Taiwan to the Mainland.

*China-designed train will replace older, foreign models*

2015-07-01 




The bullet train, with an operational speed of 350 km/h, will undergo a wide range of tests in Beijing over the next two months. (Photo/Xinhua)

Tests of the first Chinese-standard bullet train began in Beijing on Tuesday as the country moves toward replacing all foreign-standard models with the domestically developed version, a senior official said.

"The new bullet train has been developed based on our own standards and technologies and is designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transport patterns," said He Huawu, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and chief engineer of China Railway Corp.

"We will gradually replace all in-service bullet trains with this new type. The move will greatly reduce our production, operational and maintenance costs."

The trains currently running on the country's high-speed rail network have been designed and built in accordance with various foreign standards.

This forces China Railway Corp to run a number of different support and maintenance programs for trains made to different specifications, keeping operating costs high. The lack of a Chinese-standard bullet train has hampered the nation's efforts to export its rail technology and products.

The former railway ministry, China Railway Corp's predecessor, launched a program to develop Chinese-standard bullet trains in 2012 with engineers from 30 institutes and companies.

They were told to design trains that would be suitable for the many different types of terrain found in China while maintaining the highest quality standards.

"The new train, with our full intellectual property rights, will facilitate our efforts to export China's railway products and technologies," said He. "Compared with other models, it is safer, more comfortable and economically competitive."

Two prototypes with an operational speed of 350 km/h and a top speed of 400 km/h will undergo a wide range of tests at the China Academy of Railway Sciences in the capital over the next two months.

The trains will then cover 600,000 kilometers in trial runs on the Taiyuan-Yuanping section of the Datong-Xi'an high-speed line, said He.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 233845



This but I prefer the colour of the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> *Two prototypes of Standardised CRH350 are officially launched today
> *
> 2012年开始，在中国铁路总公司的指导下，中国中车（原中国南车与中国北车），开始集合国内有关企业、高校科研单位等优势力量，产学研用紧密结合、协调创新，开展了中国标准动车组研制工作。2013年12月完成总体技术条件制定，2014年9月完成方案设计，2015年6月下线。中国标准动车组的设计研制，遵循了安全可靠、简统化、系列化、经济性、节能环保等原则，在方便运用、环保、节能、降低全寿命周期成本、进一步提高安全冗余等方面加大了创新力度，具有创新性、安全性、智能化、人性化、经济性等特点。
> 
> 座椅间距更大了，现在二等座椅统一调整为1020mm，一等座椅1160mm，这个就不用再忍受飞机狭窄的座椅空间了，人人享受头等舱待遇；第三个主要是统一了修程，这个主要是为运营部门降低成本。
> *For passengers, CRH350 means larger room, say goodbye to economy class of airplanes!
> 2nd class=1020mm
> 1st class=1160mm*
> 
> *Left, China North Railway, 土豪金
> Right, China South Railway， 深空蓝
> Let's do a small survey, which one do you prefer?*
> @TaiShang @powastick @Azizam @ahojunk @cirr @Shotgunner51 @Speeder 2 et al
> View attachment 233844
> View attachment 233845
> View attachment 233846


landlord gold looks very nice!.

how fast can this awesome be applied in Guangdong (if ever...)? i just bought my train ticket for home, no seat!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail loop line in Hainan officially completed*

(Xinhua) 10:59, July 01, 2015




Workers lay the last section of steel rail on the western ring of the high-speed rail loop line in south China's Hainan Province, June 30, 2015. The project of high-speed rail loop line in Hainan was officially completed as its western ring and eastern ring were connected as a closed loop on Tuesday. The travelling time between all cities and counties in Hainan will be within three hours once the loop line is opened to traffic. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)




A track-laying vehicle lays the last section of steel rail on the western ring of the high-speed rail loop line in south China's Hainan Province, June 30, 2015. The project of high-speed rail loop line in Hainan was officially completed as its western ring and eastern ring were connected as a closed loop on Tuesday. The travelling time between all cities and counties in Hainan will be within three hours once the loop line is opened to traffic. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)




A worker adjusts the central axis of the rail on the western ring of the high-speed rail loop line in south China's Hainan Province, June 30, 2015. The project of high-speed rail loop line in Hainan was officially completed as its western ring and eastern ring were connected as a closed loop on Tuesday. The travelling time between all cities and counties in Hainan will be within three hours once the loop line is opened to traffic. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)




Workers lay the last section of steel rail on the western ring of the high-speed rail loop line in south China's Hainan Province, June 30, 2015. The project of high-speed rail loop line in Hainan was officially completed as its western ring and eastern ring were connected as a closed loop on Tuesday. The travelling time between all cities and counties in Hainan will be within three hours once the loop line is opened to traffic. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)




A track-laying vehicle lays the last section of steel rail on the western ring of the high-speed rail loop line in south China's Hainan Province, June 30, 2015. The project of high-speed rail loop line in Hainan was officially completed as its western ring and eastern ring were connected as a closed loop on Tuesday. The travelling time between all cities and counties in Hainan will be within three hours once the loop line is opened to traffic. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)






Workers lay the last section of steel rail on the western ring of the high-speed rail loop line in south China's Hainan Province, June 30, 2015. The project of high-speed rail loop line in Hainan was officially completed as its western ring and eastern ring were connected as a closed loop on Tuesday. The travelling time between all cities and counties in Hainan will be within three hours once the loop line is opened to traffic. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


High-speed rail loop line in Hainan officially completed - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Hainan just got luckier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Hainan just got luckier



Sanya to Beijing all the way by HSR。

I wish they could speed up work on the tunnel/bridge that links Hainan to the Mainland。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> landlord gold looks very nice!.
> 
> how fast can this awesome be applied in Guangdong (if ever...)? i just bought my train ticket for home, no seat!!!.


They will be served as standard EMUs on trunk routes(>300KM/H)
I think u take intercity from Guangzhou to Shenzhen?
They will be occupied by intercity trains in the future.
Like CRH6








And this, *windproof, sand-proof, cold-proof*
The optimal train for lines in NE/NW China.







Azizam said:


> This but I prefer the colour of the other one.


Hey, u seem the only here like 土豪金！（vulgar landlord gold)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Let me share some photos about East Ring HSR and old railway.
@cirr have some for the new West Ring?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Let's not forget good ole' highways. 

*Beijing's 7th ring road to come full circle*
2015-07-01

(ECNS) - Beijing is picking up the pace in construction of three highways, including its seventh ring road, to further integrate the road system between Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province by 2017.

In order to connect "broken dots" in the regional highway system, Beijing is building the highways at the same time, namely the Beijing-Taipei highway, the Miyun-Zhuozhou highway, and the Beijing-Qinhuangdao highway, according to Beijing Municipal Transport Commissioner Zhou Zhengyu.

The Miyun-Zhuozhou highway, part of Beijing's seventh ring road, will connect the capital with Hebei. The ring road will be connected with 10 expressways leading in all directions across China, acting as a major commodity transport passage.

The highways are expected to eliminate any "broken dots," which mostly appear between low-level provincial roads. Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei aim to improve overall competitiveness, realize coordinated development as a united bloc, and also address pressing issues like population pressure and air pollution.

The Beijing-Taipei highway is a partially completed Chinese expressway that, if fully constructed, would connect Beijing with Taiwan's Taipei city. Construction has already begun on the highway's section in Beijing, with the pace to pick up this year. 

Once finished, the 208.3 kilometer-long Beijing-Qinhuangdao highway will further improve road connections with Northeast China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing to build railway station north of Chang'an Avenue*
0
2015-07-01 

(ECNS) -- Beijing plans to build a new train station north of Chang'an Avenue, a major thoroughfare, though its specific location is yet to be decided, according to the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

Initially, Xizhimen was considered an ideal location for Beijing North Station before it was taken off the board because the area is already crowded, said Li Guoyong from the commission.

Beijing's urban traffic is under pressure because its three major railway stations - Beijing Station, Beijing West Station, and Beijing South Station – are all located south of Chang'an Avenue.

Running through the heart of Beijing, the avenue is the road runs directly in front of Tian'anmen gate and to the north of Tian'anmen Square. It is associated with a number of important events in Chinese history.

China is also reorganizing a plan to construct inter-city railway systems between Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province. This initiative was approved by the State Council in 2004.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> My professors are all happy about the new policy. This will make academic, business and tourist exchange much more convenient, at least from Taiwan to the Mainland.
> 
> *China-designed train will replace older, foreign models*
> 
> 2015-07-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet train, with an operational speed of 350 km/h, will undergo a wide range of tests in Beijing over the next two months. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> Tests of the first Chinese-standard bullet train began in Beijing on Tuesday as the country moves toward replacing all foreign-standard models with the domestically developed version, a senior official said.
> 
> "The new bullet train has been developed based on our own standards and technologies and is designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transport patterns," said He Huawu, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and chief engineer of China Railway Corp.
> 
> "We will gradually replace all in-service bullet trains with this new type. The move will greatly reduce our production, operational and maintenance costs."
> 
> The trains currently running on the country's high-speed rail network have been designed and built in accordance with various foreign standards.
> 
> This forces China Railway Corp to run a number of different support and maintenance programs for trains made to different specifications, keeping operating costs high. The lack of a Chinese-standard bullet train has hampered the nation's efforts to export its rail technology and products.
> 
> The former railway ministry, China Railway Corp's predecessor, launched a program to develop Chinese-standard bullet trains in 2012 with engineers from 30 institutes and companies.
> 
> They were told to design trains that would be suitable for the many different types of terrain found in China while maintaining the highest quality standards.
> 
> "The new train, with our full intellectual property rights, will facilitate our efforts to export China's railway products and technologies," said He. "Compared with other models, it is safer, more comfortable and economically competitive."
> 
> Two prototypes with an operational speed of 350 km/h and a top speed of 400 km/h will undergo a wide range of tests at the China Academy of Railway Sciences in the capital over the next two months.
> 
> The trains will then cover 600,000 kilometers in trial runs on the Taiyuan-Yuanping section of the Datong-Xi'an high-speed line, said He.



This is really good news for China.

My congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> This is really good news for China.
> 
> My congratulations!


Bro, u really have to come to China to try every type of EMUs one day!
Don't forget drop by in Wuhan!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Beautiful pictures , thanks for sharing. ..and congrats China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Beautiful pictures , thanks for sharing. ..and congrats China


Thanks bro. Do visit my country if having the opportunity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Intercity EMU CRH6 on Dongguan-Huizhou Intercity HSR for trial

Dongguan–Huizhou Intercity Railway*, also known as the _Guanhui Intercity Railway_ or _Guanhui City Railway_, is a high-speed railway within Guangdong province, China. It runs between the cities of Dongguan and Huizhou in the Pearl River Delta (PRD). Part of a larger radiating intercity rail transit network, called Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit, across the PRD region, directly connecting with the Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen Intercity Railwayand the planned Foshan-Dongguan Intercity Railway. Route length is 96.96 kilometers, with an estimated construction budget of 25.3 billion RMB. The construction period is planned to take three and a half years.[1] 3 renovated and 14 new stations are being built along the route. It has been built with a design speed of 200 kilometres per hour.






*












*
@Yizhi in your turf, bro, Guangdong!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

We need to build 300-500 intercity rails over the next decade，each measuring 50-150km in length with average operating speed of 120-160kph。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> We need to build 300-500 intercity rails over the next decade，each measuring 50-150km in length with average operating speed of 120-160kph。


*CSR's intercity products
200km/h, 160km/h, 140km/h*










*CNR's 160km/h intercity EMU, CRH3F*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *CSR's intercity products
> 200km/h, 160km/h, 140km/h*
> View attachment 234680
> View attachment 234682
> 
> 
> 
> *CNR's 160km/h intercity EMU, CRH3F*
> View attachment 234684



*Jing-Jin-Ji*（*JJJ*）to be connected by 27 intercity express rails for a total length of 3796km：

京津冀将建27条城际铁路实现区域“联网”_【高铁网】_高铁规划_京唐城际,城际铁路,铁路投资,铁路规划

Work starts this year on the 160km Beijing-Tangshan and 182km Beijing-Binhai（3rd HRS from Beijing to Tianjin）lines

Work starts next year on the 87km Langfang-Zhuozhou and 112km Capital Airport-New Airport lines。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hexagonsnow

I didnt know so much project is complished in 2015,perhaps I should care more about media news and plan more trips around my motherland!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Photo taken on July 4, 2015 shows the interior scene of Yujiapu Station on the extending line of the Beijing-Tianjin high-speed intercity railway in north China's Tianjin Municipality. The 44.75-kilometer extension of the high-speed railway started a comprehensive trial on Friday and is expected to be put into operation in August. (Xinhua/Yang Baosen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

The G2621 high-speed train departs from the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, June 28, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China readying deployment of synchronous traction system for high speed rail that would enable 50% faster operation starting around 2018*

China has become a world leader in high-speed railway technology with its development of a cutting-edge permanent magnet synchronous traction system that will take bullet trains to an ultrafast 500 kilometers per hour (300 miles per hour).

The advanced 690-kilowatt traction system was developed by CRRC Corp, the country's train-making behemoth, at its Zhuzhou Institute in Hunan province. It will soon enter mass production, said Ding Rongjun, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering who heads the institute.

"Now we have our own permanent magnet synchronous traction system with full intellectual property rights, marking a new chapter in China's high-speed railways," he said, adding that only a handful of countries are capable of manufacturing the sophisticated apparatus, including Germany and Japan.

** new synchronous traction will allow high speed rail to go 50% faster
* new system boasts more power
* simpler configuration 
* lower electrical consumption
* more reliable and efficient*

Feng Jianghua, deputy director of the institute, said the adoption of the technology will reshape the high-speed railway industry because traction equipment is the most important part of a bullet train.

Currently, most high-speed trains in service in the world are propelled by alternating current asynchronous motors, a traction system first developed in the 1970s.

The Zhuzhou Institute began research and development on permanent magnet synchronous traction technology in 2003 after it noticed that major international train makers, such as Siemens and Bombardier, had launched projects to acquire the equipment, Feng told China Economic Weekly.

The magazine quoted Xu Junfeng, a senior engineer at the institute, as saying that engineers overcame a large number of technical difficulties. China had never looked at the high-tech equipment before the project.

After eight years, engineers completed development in 2011 and installed the advanced traction system on trains running on Subway Line 2 in Shenyang, Liaoning province, as a trial.

The test has proved successful, Xu said.

In December 2013, the institute brought the system to bullet trains, expecting speeds of 500 km / h. Trials were undertaken on several trains in October.

Jia Limin of Beijing Jiaotong University, who heads China's high-speed railway innovation program, said that if everything goes well, trains equipped with the new traction system will become fully operational by 2018.

Compared with an alternating current asynchronous motor, the new system boasts more power, simpler configuration and lower electrical consumption, Jia said.

"*The new system has fewer parts than the current traction apparatus, so it is more reliable and efficient*," he said.

*Sheng Guangzu*, general manager of China Railway Corp, has pledged to speed up the development of key technologies in high-speed rail and to design a new bullet train using Chinese standards.

http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/06/ind...hink-tank.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> * new synchronous traction will allow high speed rail to go 50% faster
> * new system boasts more power
> * simpler configuration
> * lower electrical consumption
> * more reliable and efficient



This might allow CRRC to play in the same league with the traditional big guys. 

I wonder how much CRRC's R&D spending? @AndrewJin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

It wasn't too long ago the western media was making fun of China's non HSR train from Beijing to Lhasa. That it broke down after x number of trips, etc. Those haters had their reporters take the journey hoping for a breakdown along the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> It wasn't too long ago the western media was making fun of China's non HSR train from Beijing to Lhasa. That it broke down after x number of trips, etc. Those haters had their reporters take the journey hoping for a breakdown along the way.


Sadly, this 3757km in 40hours from Beijing to Lhasa, the *average station-to-station speed is nearly 100km/h*, perhaps the fastest long-distance train over 3000km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> This might allow CRRC to play in the same league with the traditional big guys.
> 
> I wonder how much CRRC's R&D spending? @AndrewJin ?



A few percentage of the annual revenue。

Need to dive into the 2014 annual reports of CNR and CSR for exact figures。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tresbon

*Metro map of China's high-speed rail makes transferring between lines simple and easy *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Tresbon said:


> *Metro map of China's high-speed rail makes transferring between lines simple and easy
> 
> View attachment 235085
> *



Old network map bro.


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH6F tested on Guangxi's costal intercity HSR 

Beihai Railway Station















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Looks very sleek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Looks very sleek



_It does indeed。_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Looks very sleek


CRH6F is a 160km/h intercity EMU, based on Cinova intercity platform, three door for each car, like big metro!
Rated passenger capacity is1502/8 cars, maximum capacity is 1998/8cars.
Very energy-saving and easy to speed up/down.
3 seconds for closing the gate
42 seconds from zero to 100km/h






*CRH6F in motion














*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LowPost

TaiShang said:


> My professors are all happy about the new policy. This will make academic, business and tourist exchange much more convenient, at least from Taiwan to the Mainland.
> 
> *China-designed train will replace older, foreign models*
> 
> 2015-07-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet train, with an operational speed of 350 km/h, will undergo a wide range of tests in Beijing over the next two months. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> Tests of the first Chinese-standard bullet train began in Beijing on Tuesday as the country moves toward replacing all foreign-standard models with the domestically developed version, a senior official said.
> 
> "The new bullet train has been developed based on our own standards and technologies and is designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transport patterns," said He Huawu, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and chief engineer of China Railway Corp.
> 
> "We will gradually replace all in-service bullet trains with this new type. The move will greatly reduce our production, operational and maintenance costs."
> 
> The trains currently running on the country's high-speed rail network have been designed and built in accordance with various foreign standards.
> 
> This forces China Railway Corp to run a number of different support and maintenance programs for trains made to different specifications, keeping operating costs high. The lack of a Chinese-standard bullet train has hampered the nation's efforts to export its rail technology and products.
> 
> The former railway ministry, China Railway Corp's predecessor, launched a program to develop Chinese-standard bullet trains in 2012 with engineers from 30 institutes and companies.
> 
> They were told to design trains that would be suitable for the many different types of terrain found in China while maintaining the highest quality standards.
> 
> "The new train, with our full intellectual property rights, will facilitate our efforts to export China's railway products and technologies," said He. "Compared with other models, it is safer, more comfortable and economically competitive."
> 
> Two prototypes with an operational speed of 350 km/h and a top speed of 400 km/h will undergo a wide range of tests at the China Academy of Railway Sciences in the capital over the next two months.
> 
> The trains will then cover 600,000 kilometers in trial runs on the Taiyuan-Yuanping section of the Datong-Xi'an high-speed line, said He.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## cirr

The Mighty *Hu-Tong Yangtze Bridge* 

沪通长江大桥—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

@AndrewJin @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Shanghai to Beijing by high-speed train: Video guide...*
Published on Aug 21, 2014
Video guide to the train journey from Shanghai Hongqiao to Beijing South, 1,318 km (824 miles) in 4 hours 55 minutes. Shows the boarding procedure, stations, business class lounge, scenery and each of the seating classes on the train.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Shanghai to Beijing by high-speed train: Video guide...*
> Published on Aug 21, 2014
> Video guide to the train journey from Shanghai Hongqiao to Beijing South, 1,318 km (824 miles) in 4 hours 55 minutes. Shows the boarding procedure, stations, business class lounge, scenery and each of the seating classes on the train.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*From Shanghai Hongqiao to Beijing South*
The fastest is 4h48min, only stops in Nanjing(biggest intermediate station), 2 trains daily
Then 4h55min, only in Nanjing&Jinan(provincial capitals), 3 trains daily
5h17min, 5 stops, 2 trains daily
5h23min-5h26min, 6 stops, 3 trains daily
5h32min-5h34min, 7 stops, 4 trains daily
5h42min-5h5h57min, 8-10stops, 24 trains daily

*No matter how many stops, the price is the same,
second class*=553yuan, *first class*=933yuan






Tomorrow, all the second class before 9am except the earliest train is sold out,
even first class only a few left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

ahojunk said:


> *Shanghai to Beijing by high-speed train: Video guide...*
> Published on Aug 21, 2014
> Video guide to the train journey from Shanghai Hongqiao to Beijing South, 1,318 km (824 miles) in 4 hours 55 minutes. Shows the boarding procedure, stations, business class lounge, scenery and each of the seating classes on the train.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Stunning indeed. The train stations look like modern airports which pretty much flabbergasts me and the interior of the train feels like a passenger plane too! The big perk compared with travelling by plane however is the fact that you get to see the landscape during much of the journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

rugering said:


> Stunning indeed. The train stations look like modern airports which pretty much flabbergasts me and the interior of the train feels like a passenger plane too! The big perk compared with travelling by plane however is the fact that you get to see the landscape during much of the journey.


And second class is much more comfortable than economy class, seats larger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

rugering said:


> Stunning indeed. The train stations look like modern airports which pretty much flabbergasts me and the interior of the train feels like a passenger plane too! The big perk compared with travelling by plane however is the fact that you get to see the landscape during much of the journey.



Definitely, travel experience on a train is much richer than on an airplane. For domestic travel, HSR is definitely preferable to airway. It might be slower but one should also take into consideration that boarding procedures in HSR stations is much quickier than in airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed rail getting popular for tours*
July 08, 2015






A train runs on the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail, dubbed as China's most beautiful railroute.[SHI JIAMIN/CHINA DAILY]

High-speed rail tours have become a popular choice of travelers, especially families and students during the peak summer season, as the growing railway network stitches the country's scenic spots together.

In a recent report by Chinese online travel agency Tuniu.com, nearly 80 percent of respondents said they are planning to travel by rail. The majority are students, parents andteachers.






　　Map shows major stations along the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail.

Dubbed China's "most beautiful high-speed railway", the Hefei-Fujian high-speed railwayruns through Anhui, Jiangxi and Fujian provinces, connecting well-known tourist spotssuch as Mount Huangshan in Anhui, which is known for its clouds, rocks and pines; Wuyuan, a picturesque ancient county in Jiangxi; and Wuyi Mountain in Fujian, which is famous for its tea, karsk landscape and rich biodiversity.

Another online travel service provider, Ctrip, said the number of tourists booking high-speed rail tours on the Hefei-Fujian High-speed railway has grown rapidly since it startedoperations on June 28. It predicted travel routes along the railway would be the mostpopular ones during the summer vacation.

"Since July, the number of tourists visiting Wuyi Mountain and Xiamen (two scenic spotsin Fujian province accessible by the railway), more than double in the last year," said YanXin of Ctrip's public relations department. "To meet the growing demand of touristsattracted by the railway, we have introduced 52 travel routes for group and individualtravelers."

Local railway departments also introduced special rail tours. Beijing said it will operatethree special rail tours from the capital to China's northwest and northeast in an eight to 11day journey in July and August. All three trains contain only private four-bed cabins forthe convenience of group tourists and families.

"High-speed rail is more convenient and cheaper than flights and regular trains, which hasattracted those who didn't think about travel before," said Yan. "For the same travel route,groups using high-speed rail are about 30 percent cheaper than groups on flights."

Yan added that tourism authorities and scenic spots along the railway have introduceddiscounts.

Wei Xiao'an, secretary-general of the China Tourism Leisure Association, said thattransportation restricted tourism in the past.

"Back in the 1980s, we had limited trains and limited tickets, so the number of tickets kindof decided the number of tourists," said Wei.

"Now, railways have brought more opportunities and also challenges," added Wei. "Because the travel hours are shortened, many visitors will not stay as long as they stayedbefore. And this means local travel service providers need to figure out how to improvetheir products, not only to attract tourists but also to keep them."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed rail getting popular for tours*
> July 08, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train runs on the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail, dubbed as China's most beautiful railroute.[SHI JIAMIN/CHINA DAILY]
> 
> High-speed rail tours have become a popular choice of travelers, especially families and students during the peak summer season, as the growing railway network stitches the country's scenic spots together.
> 
> In a recent report by Chinese online travel agency Tuniu.com, nearly 80 percent of respondents said they are planning to travel by rail. The majority are students, parents andteachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map shows major stations along the Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail.
> 
> Dubbed China's "most beautiful high-speed railway", the Hefei-Fujian high-speed railwayruns through Anhui, Jiangxi and Fujian provinces, connecting well-known tourist spotssuch as Mount Huangshan in Anhui, which is known for its clouds, rocks and pines; Wuyuan, a picturesque ancient county in Jiangxi; and Wuyi Mountain in Fujian, which is famous for its tea, karsk landscape and rich biodiversity.
> 
> Another online travel service provider, Ctrip, said the number of tourists booking high-speed rail tours on the Hefei-Fujian High-speed railway has grown rapidly since it startedoperations on June 28. It predicted travel routes along the railway would be the mostpopular ones during the summer vacation.
> 
> "Since July, the number of tourists visiting Wuyi Mountain and Xiamen (two scenic spotsin Fujian province accessible by the railway), more than double in the last year," said YanXin of Ctrip's public relations department. "To meet the growing demand of touristsattracted by the railway, we have introduced 52 travel routes for group and individualtravelers."
> 
> Local railway departments also introduced special rail tours. Beijing said it will operatethree special rail tours from the capital to China's northwest and northeast in an eight to 11day journey in July and August. All three trains contain only private four-bed cabins forthe convenience of group tourists and families.
> 
> "High-speed rail is more convenient and cheaper than flights and regular trains, which hasattracted those who didn't think about travel before," said Yan. "For the same travel route,groups using high-speed rail are about 30 percent cheaper than groups on flights."
> 
> Yan added that tourism authorities and scenic spots along the railway have introduceddiscounts.
> 
> Wei Xiao'an, secretary-general of the China Tourism Leisure Association, said thattransportation restricted tourism in the past.
> 
> "Back in the 1980s, we had limited trains and limited tickets, so the number of tickets kindof decided the number of tourists," said Wei.
> 
> "Now, railways have brought more opportunities and also challenges," added Wei. "Because the travel hours are shortened, many visitors will not stay as long as they stayedbefore. And this means local travel service providers need to figure out how to improvetheir products, not only to attract tourists but also to keep them."


Lack of transport limits people's need to travel.
Better transport, better local economy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Dubbed China's "*most beautiful high-speed railway*", the Hefei-Fujian high-speed railway runs through Anhui, Jiangxi and Fujian provinces, connecting well-known tourist spotssuch as Mount Huangshan in Anhui, which is known for its clouds, rocks and pines; Wuyuan, a picturesque ancient county in Jiangxi; and Wuyi Mountain in Fujian, which is famous for its tea, karsk landscape and rich biodiversity.



Wuyuan County








Jixi North, Jixi County, Hu Jingtao's homtown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Gansu to open new inter-city rail*

Last Updated: 2015-04-20 09:34 | Xinhua

The first high-speed railway between downtown Lanzhou, Gansu province, and Zhongchuan Airport is expected to be completed by the end of the year, according to China Railway 21st Bureau Group Co.

The railway is expected to enter the trial phase on June 30, and once the construction is complete, it will only take 20 minutes to travel from downtown to Zhongchuan Airport.

The Lanzhou-Zhongchuan Inter-city Rail is one section of the *Lanzhou-Zhangye Inter-city Rail* under construction. This section is 63.13 km long with 1.3 billion yuan ($210 million) of investment.

Gansu government is seeking to improve passenger transport between Lanzhou and Zhangye with new express trains.

http://en.ce.cn/main/latest/201504/20/t20150420_5157222.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The beauty of Chinese railway makes me drunk!

Photos from renowned railway photographer Wang Wei




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*HSR linking Hangzhou and Shenzhen halted due to typhoons*
A bulletin showing the information of suspended passenger trains is set at Hangzhou East Railway Station in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 10, 2015. Due to typhoon Linfa and the forthcoming typhoon Chan-Hom, 66 trains linking Hangzhou and southern city Shenzhen were halted on Thursday and another 14 are scheduled to be halted on Friday and Saturday. 





Passangers have their tickets refunded at Hangzhou East Railway Station in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 10, 2015. Due to typhoon Linfa and the forthcoming typhoon Chan-Hom, 66 trains linking Hangzhou and southern city Shenzhen were halted on Thursday and another 14 are scheduled to be halted on Friday and Saturday. 





Timetable change
(停运=cancelled)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Beijing rolls out big plans for regional rail network*

Capital unveils scheme for massive network to connect the city with Tianjin and Hebei to ease congestion and overcrowding in the capital.

A 1,000km suburban railway network will be built around Beijing to link the capital with neighbouring Tianjin and Hebei province, the city's transport authority said late Monday.

The plan is part of an infrastructure overhaul to encourage the integration of the three regions and help to relieve the overpopulated and congested capital of non-core functions.

Beijing's population had reached 21.5 million at the end of last year, including 8.18 million migrants, official figures show.

*The proposed rail network for the Beijing-Hebei-Tianjin area comprises four layers: arterial lines, intercity and suburban links and urban subways.*

Suburban links will serve commuters travelling up to *70km*.

The first route in the network will be the 72km Pinggu Line, linking central Beijing to the suburb of Pinggu, through Hebei's Yanjiao township.

The arterial rail lines will connect areas that are *more than 150km* apart, while the intercity lines will link major cities that are between *70km and 150km* apart.

Up to 27km of new subway lines will be built in Beijing this year to extend the network to 554km.

The subway's average speed will be between 60km/h and 70km/h, while suburban trains will reach a top speed of 160km/h because of the longer distances between stations.

"This means the travelling speed [of suburban rail services] will dramatically increase," said Zhou Zhengyu, director of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Transport. "The trains will be expected to finish the whole journey in 40 to 50 minutes."

Zhou said the 1,000km subway network and the 1,000km suburban rail links would together form the main part of Beijing's future rail network.

Read in the: South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Travelling on high-speed rail like riding the subway*
July 15, 2015
Recently, a netizen in China drew a nationwide high-speed railway network in the format of a subway map. This straightforward and clear map saves travelers tons of work in planning for transportation.




The high-speed railway network in the format of a subway map.

"I got the itch to travel the moment I saw this map," a netizen comments after seeing the map.

*The travelers in China find transportation more and more convenient with the expansion of high-speed rail network.*

China currently owns the longest high-speed railroads in the world, 19,369.8 kilometers (6,852 miles), by the end of 2014, longer than all the other countries combined. The network is still rapidly expanding, turning the whole of China into the size of a city where transportation is as easily accessible as subway trains.

*Take Beijing, capital of China, as an example, the high-speed rails to Shanghai, largest city in China, shorten traveling time to 5 hours over a distance of 1318 kilometers (818 miles). It runs on a busy schedule that a train sets out almost every other 20 minutes.*

With a cheap price of 553 yuan ($89), it is not hard to imagine that someone gets off work in Beijing in the afternoon, buys a ticket at a vending machine, and rides his or her way to Shanghai for dinner.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Travelling on high-speed rail like riding the subway*
> July 15, 2015
> Recently, a netizen in China drew a nationwide high-speed railway network in the format of a subway map. This straightforward and clear map saves travelers tons of work in planning for transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> The high-speed railway network in the format of a subway map.
> 
> "I got the itch to travel the moment I saw this map," a netizen comments after seeing the map.
> 
> *The travelers in China find transportation more and more convenient with the expansion of high-speed rail network.*
> 
> China currently owns the longest high-speed railroads in the world, 19,369.8 kilometers (6,852 miles), by the end of 2014, longer than all the other countries combined. The network is still rapidly expanding, turning the whole of China into the size of a city where transportation is as easily accessible as subway trains.
> 
> *Take Beijing, capital of China, as an example, the high-speed rails to Shanghai, largest city in China, shorten traveling time to 5 hours over a distance of 1318 kilometers (818 miles). It runs on a busy schedule that a train sets out almost every other 20 minutes.*
> 
> With a cheap price of 553 yuan ($89), it is not hard to imagine that someone gets off work in Beijing in the afternoon, buys a ticket at a vending machine, and rides his or her way to Shanghai for dinner.



It needs constant updates。

The recently opened Hefei-Fuzhou HSR，for example，is nowhere to be seen in the map。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bird's eye view of railyard at newly renovated Liuzhou（a prefecture-level city in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region）South Station.








































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> It needs constant updates。
> 
> The recently opened Hefei-Fuzhou HSR，for example，is nowhere to be seen in the map。



The development is so speedy, even HSR fans are finding it hard to keep updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The development is so speedy, even HSR fans are finding it hard to keep updated.


What have I missed? 
Exhausted after one day hiking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

CRRC opens Malaysian rolling stock plant | International Railway Journal

*CRRC opens Malaysian rolling stock plant*

CRRC Corporation began production at its first rolling stock plant outside China on July 9, when Malaysia's transport minister Mr Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai officially opened Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive's new facility at Batu Gajah in the state of Perak.

The plant will assemble metro trains for Kuala Lumpur's Ampang Line, which were ordered last October, and 160km/h class 93 inter-city EMUs for Malayan Railways Corporation (KTMB), with capacity to assemble up to 100 vehicles per year.

The same day Liow took an inaugural trip on the class 93 to mark the launch of KTMB's Electric Train Service (ETS), which will reduce the journey time on the 520km line between Kuala Lumpur and Padang Basar to 4h 45min. Each six-car metre-gauge train seats 312 passengers.

The service is initially operating twice daily, with one-way fares starting at Ringgits 81 ($US 21.30).

KTMB has ordered 10 class 93s, three of which are being commissioned with a fourth en route from China. The first four sets are being built at CRRC's Zhuzhou plant in China, while the remaining six will be assembled at Batu Gajah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

The location of the factory. (Construction site in Dec 2013)
Link : Google Maps




Factory Tour by Liow Tiong Lai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> CRRC opens Malaysian rolling stock plant | International Railway Journal
> 
> *CRRC opens Malaysian rolling stock plant*
> 
> CRRC Corporation began production at its first rolling stock plant outside China on July 9, when Malaysia's transport minister Mr Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai officially opened Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive's new facility at Batu Gajah in the state of Perak.
> 
> The plant will assemble metro trains for Kuala Lumpur's Ampang Line, which were ordered last October, and 160km/h class 93 inter-city EMUs for Malayan Railways Corporation (KTMB), with capacity to assemble up to 100 vehicles per year.
> 
> The same day Liow took an inaugural trip on the class 93 to mark the launch of KTMB's Electric Train Service (ETS), which will reduce the journey time on the 520km line between Kuala Lumpur and Padang Basar to 4h 45min. Each six-car metre-gauge train seats 312 passengers.
> 
> The service is initially operating twice daily, with one-way fares starting at Ringgits 81 ($US 21.30).
> 
> KTMB has ordered 10 class 93s, three of which are being commissioned with a fourth en route from China. The first four sets are being built at CRRC's Zhuzhou plant in China, while the remaining six will be assembled at Batu Gajah.



Very nice cooperation between two respectful nations of East Asia.

***

*Connectivity with China a priority*
BY THO XIN YI
BEIJING: Malaysia is ready to work with China on developing connectivity, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai.

Among others, ports in Malaysia will be upgraded and more free trade zones and industrial parks will be built near the ports.

“Our open-door policy allows 30% to 40% of Chinese investments in our ports,” he said.

“We also welcome Chinese partners to invest in Port Klang and Port of Tanjung Pelepas, which are among the top 20 ports in the world.


“We will also ensure safe and unobstructed navigation in the Strait of Malacca.”

Forty-one years ago, Malaysia became the first country in South-East Asia to have formal ties with China. It is now China’s largest trading partner in Asean and the third largest in Asia.

Liow added that Malaysia wanted to be an active partner in China’s Belt and Road initiative.

Malaysia and China could complement each other and carry out effective matching of supply and demand, said the MCA president.

“While deepening our bilateral co-operation, Malaysia can also play the role of a co-ordinator for China to expand into the markets of other Asean and neighbouring countries,” Liow said at the opening ceremony of the “One Belt and One Road, China-Malaysia Business Dialogue” here yesterday.

Co-organised by MCA and the China Economic Cooperation Centre, the one-day dialogue was attended by 250 businessmen and government officials from both Malaysia and China.

The Belt and Road, a collective term for Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road (MSR), is a proposal by China to promote regional economic cooperation and development.

Last year, the total two-way trade was recorded at US$102bil (RM387.9bil). Both countries have a trade goal of US$160bil (RM608.3bil) by 2017.

Malaysian ambassador to China Datuk Zainuddin Yahya said the strong friendship between Malaysia and China had given opportunities for greater collaboration and synergies among the private sectors.

He welcomed more Chinese companies to explore opportunities in Malaysia to reduce the investment imbalance between the two countries.

“Malaysia is a preferred destination for foreign investors for many reasons, such as political stability, abundance of skilled workforce, good infrastructure and incentives from government,” he said.

Drawing attention to Malaysia’s Economic Transformation Programme, Zhou Li, vice-minister of the international department of the central committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC), said Chinese entrepreneurs could identify the trade and investment opportunities available in Malaysia.

During the panel discussion titled “One Belt, One Road and China-Malaysia Cooperation”, MCA secretary-general Datuk Seri Ong Ka Chuan said Malaysia, as the chair of Asean this year, could lead the rest of the member countries in developing the Asean economic system together and create more economic opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

A CRH (China Railway High-speed) bullet train travels on the Lanxin (Lanzhou-Xinjiang) High-speed Railway. In this train, passengers can view millions of acres of canola field in full bloom and beautiful grasslands under the blue sky. 

Spectacular scenery along Lanxin High-speed Rail (3) - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

@AndrewJin 
Brother are Tap changing electric locomotives still being manufactured (at this moment) or have manufacturing shifted completely to IGBT/GTO based locos?


----------



## Speeder 2

AndrewJin said:


> *The beauty of Chinese railway makes me drunk!*




If we ever meet, how about you buy me meals, and in return I'll make you drunk- as much as you want?


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> If we ever meet, how about you buy me meals, and in return I'll make you drunk- as much as you want?








You know what to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

terranMarine said:


> You know what to do



I gonna show him 10 copies of a China HSR picture... assume 5 cents cost per copy ; 0.5 yuan in total, and this guys will be drunk under the table...


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> I gonna show him 10 copies of a China HSR picture... assume 5 cents cost per copy ; 0.5 yuan in total, and this guys will be drunk under the table...



Just what kind of meal are expecting from him to buy you in return?


----------



## Speeder 2

terranMarine said:


> Just what kind of meal are expecting from him to buy you in return?



since he'll be drunk and under the table, I guess I'll just take liberty and order the menu from top down...


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> since he'll be drunk and under the table, I guess I'll just take liberty and order the menu from top down...


I think he rather stay drunk under the table and not face the bill


----------



## Speeder 2

terranMarine said:


> I think he rather stay drunk under the table and not face the bill



I can't wait ordering the bill on my way out while pointing to the table far inside...


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> I can't wait ordering the bill on my way out while pointing to the table far inside...


You are too cruel to our brother


----------



## AndrewJin

Speeder 2 said:


> since he'll be drunk and under the table, I guess I'll just take liberty and order the menu from top down...


You know, in a Chinese menu, from top is generally the cheapest snacks. Let me buy u 5 yuan wonton. lol

Today's rice noodle by Lugu Lake in Yunnan Province

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Speeder 2

Ah, thank you so much Jin! 





Second thought, can I show you 2 more China HSR pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> Ah, thank you so much Jin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second thought, can I show you 2 more China HSR pictures?


 you will have to show him 100000 pics if you want to eat the whole menu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Speeder 2 said:


> Ah, thank you so much Jin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second thought, can I show you 2 more China HSR pictures?


Of course.
I'll treat u according to your photo treat.


----------



## Speeder 2

^^ But you are supposed to be drunk, remember? 

I'll bring my laptop with me then, 100,000 photos and make sure you'll have no chance to tell the difference between soups and steamed lobsters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Railway firm issues US$10.6b tender for bullet trains*
July 17, 2015




A CRH train that runs on Lanzhou-Urumqi High-Speed Railway stops at Urumqi South Railway Station in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Dec 26, 2014. [Photo/Xinhua]



State-owned China Railway Investment Corp has opened tenders for 351 bullet trains, which it claims is the largest train order in history.

The contract requires 228 bullet trains able to reach a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, and 123 trains capable of 250 kilometers per hour, said CRIC, a subsidiary of China Railway Corp.

Experts estimate the tenders could be worth more than 66 billion yuan ($10.6 billion). They are open to China-based makers only, which have the necessary manufacturing licenses for high-speed trains.

They said the move signals what could be a massive new wave of construction in China's railway network, already the biggest in the world.

Rail demand in China has continued to grow, and is expected to more than triple to five billion passengers a year by 2020.

A source quoted by 21st Century Business Herald suggested that industry spending this year could reach 150 billion yuan including trains, locomotives and supplementary equipment.

The figure was based on information revealed during an internal meeting held by Sheng Guangzu, head of China Railway Corporation, the source said.

This is the first time that CRIC has opened bidding, after being created with the merger of China's former top two train manufacturers, CNR and CSR, this year.

More tenders are likely in the second half of this year with an estimation of more than 80 billion yuan, the source said.

A 350-kmph bullet train normally costs around 370 million yuan, and there is likely to be more demand for those than for the 250-kmph models, according to a senior source at China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, or CRRC Corp, which was formed by CNR and CSR.

Construction of China's high-speed rail network was only started in 2007, but it has expanded fast with most of the country's cities of 500,000 people or more now connected.

China had over 16,000 kilometers of high-speed rail at the end of 2014, up from 11,000 at the end of 2013. More than 100 million trips were made on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail last year, for instance, which made a profit for the first time since its launch in 2011.

Experts say that the expanding high-speed network is not only easing congestion on conventional lines but also having a positive impact on freight transportation, and boosting productivity throughout the economy.

From January to June, the number of passengers riding trains in China rose 9.1 percent to 120 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

A very well made video of the Shanghai to Beijing high speed rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Speeder 2 said:


> since he'll be drunk and under the table, I guess I'll just take liberty and order the menu from top down...



Not a good idea，should have opted directly for the seafood section。



TaiShang said:


> *Railway firm issues US$10.6b tender for bullet trains*
> July 17, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CRH train that runs on Lanzhou-Urumqi High-Speed Railway stops at Urumqi South Railway Station in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Dec 26, 2014. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> State-owned China Railway Investment Corp has opened tenders for 351 bullet trains, which it claims is the largest train order in history.
> 
> The contract requires 228 bullet trains able to reach a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, and 123 trains capable of 250 kilometers per hour, said CRIC, a subsidiary of China Railway Corp.
> 
> Experts estimate the tenders could be worth more than 66 billion yuan ($10.6 billion). They are open to China-based makers only, which have the necessary manufacturing licenses for high-speed trains.
> 
> They said the move signals what could be a massive new wave of construction in China's railway network, already the biggest in the world.
> 
> Rail demand in China has continued to grow, and is expected to more than triple to five billion passengers a year by 2020.
> 
> A source quoted by 21st Century Business Herald suggested that industry spending this year could reach 150 billion yuan including trains, locomotives and supplementary equipment.
> 
> The figure was based on information revealed during an internal meeting held by Sheng Guangzu, head of China Railway Corporation, the source said.
> 
> This is the first time that CRIC has opened bidding, after being created with the merger of China's former top two train manufacturers, CNR and CSR, this year.
> 
> More tenders are likely in the second half of this year with an estimation of more than 80 billion yuan, the source said.
> 
> A 350-kmph bullet train normally costs around 370 million yuan, and there is likely to be more demand for those than for the 250-kmph models, according to a senior source at China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, or CRRC Corp, which was formed by CNR and CSR.
> 
> Construction of China's high-speed rail network was only started in 2007, but it has expanded fast with most of the country's cities of 500,000 people or more now connected.
> 
> China had over 16,000 kilometers of high-speed rail at the end of 2014, up from 11,000 at the end of 2013. More than 100 million trips were made on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail last year, for instance, which made a profit for the first time since its launch in 2011.
> 
> Experts say that the expanding high-speed network is not only easing congestion on conventional lines but also having a positive impact on freight transportation, and boosting productivity throughout the economy.
> 
> From January to June, the number of passengers riding trains in China rose 9.1 percent to 120 million.



Keep it up。

This should cheer @AndrewJin up after another exhaustive day in the mountains。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Nan Yang said:


> A very well made video of the Shanghai to Beijing high speed rail.


----------



## cirr

Six major HSRs passing through Zhengzhou，capital city of central China's Hunan Provice，making up a complete Chinese character *米 *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> *Railway firm issues US$10.6b tender for bullet trains*
> July 17, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CRH train that runs on Lanzhou-Urumqi High-Speed Railway stops at Urumqi South Railway Station in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Dec 26, 2014. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> State-owned China Railway Investment Corp has opened tenders for 351 bullet trains, which it claims is the largest train order in history.
> 
> The contract requires 228 bullet trains able to reach a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, and 123 trains capable of 250 kilometers per hour, said CRIC, a subsidiary of China Railway Corp.
> 
> Experts estimate the tenders could be worth more than 66 billion yuan ($10.6 billion). They are open to China-based makers only, which have the necessary manufacturing licenses for high-speed trains.
> 
> They said the move signals what could be a massive new wave of construction in China's railway network, already the biggest in the world.
> 
> Rail demand in China has continued to grow, and is expected to more than triple to five billion passengers a year by 2020.
> 
> A source quoted by 21st Century Business Herald suggested that industry spending this year could reach 150 billion yuan including trains, locomotives and supplementary equipment.
> 
> The figure was based on information revealed during an internal meeting held by Sheng Guangzu, head of China Railway Corporation, the source said.
> 
> This is the first time that CRIC has opened bidding, after being created with the merger of China's former top two train manufacturers, CNR and CSR, this year.
> 
> More tenders are likely in the second half of this year with an estimation of more than 80 billion yuan, the source said.
> 
> A 350-kmph bullet train normally costs around 370 million yuan, and there is likely to be more demand for those than for the 250-kmph models, according to a senior source at China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, or CRRC Corp, which was formed by CNR and CSR.
> 
> Construction of China's high-speed rail network was only started in 2007, but it has expanded fast with most of the country's cities of 500,000 people or more now connected.
> 
> China had over 16,000 kilometers of high-speed rail at the end of 2014, up from 11,000 at the end of 2013. More than 100 million trips were made on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail last year, for instance, which made a profit for the first time since its launch in 2011.
> 
> Experts say that the expanding high-speed network is not only easing congestion on conventional lines but also having a positive impact on freight transportation, and boosting productivity throughout the economy.
> 
> From January to June, the number of passengers riding trains in China rose 9.1 percent to 120 million.



I hope China will introduce their standardised high speed trains with the new synchronous traction system.

Let's hope these are included as requirements in the tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

ahojunk said:


> I hope China will introduce their standardised high speed trains with the new synchronous traction system.
> 
> Let's hope these are included as requirements in the tender.



I am not sure if the two CRH350 trainsets have the new traction system，but a permanent magnet EMU prototype is definitely under development and will be tested on a stretch of the Datong-Xi'an HSR

385km/h！大西高铁跑出“山西第一速”_【高铁网】_大西高铁_大西高铁,动车组,“山西第一速”,列车

2015年7月10日，大（同）西（安）高铁原平西——阳曲西综合试验段上，试验动车组CRH380AM-0204跑出了385km/h的“山西第一速”。这说明山西迈入了高速铁路新时代。也意味着大西高铁原平西——阳曲西这一“中国动车试飞场”已经做好了一切准备，等待着我国未来的各种新型动车组前来一试身手。

在任何一款新型动车组正式投入运营之前，其原型车都需要经过数万公里的安全运行试验，从而保证其各项设计已经能够满足载客运营的需要。因此，动车组列车跟飞机是一样的，也需要一个可以满足它们各项试验需求的“试飞场”。而位于山西省境内的大西高铁原平西——阳曲西段，因其有着建造标准高，区域位置优越，地形条件适宜等特点，有幸被中国铁路总公司和中国中车集团选定为未来两年内我国新型动车组的综合性能试验路段。可以这样说，山西省将见证未来我国动车组的最新技术成果，全国乃至全世界最先进的高铁列车将从山西驶出。

已经和即将来到大西高铁综合试验段进行“试飞”的，个顶个都是“明星”车型。比如前面提到跑出“山西第一速”的*CRH380AM-0204*动车组，其原名叫“中国更高速动车组”，网友爱称“青铜剑”，她在实验室里跑出过605km/h的世界纪录。还有一对“*双子星*”即将前来大显身手，她们就是中国中车集团刚刚下线的两列“中国标准动车组”——“蓝海豚”和“土豪金”。当然，最具重量级的车型当属全球动车技术的最高峰——“*永磁动车组*”，如果这辆原型车通过试验，就证明我国掌握了动车组领域的最高技术成果，成为真正意义上的“高速铁路第一强国”。

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## cirr

Zhuzhou's new 8-axis 11200KW 200kph locomotive @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Wow, gigantic and powerful locomotive. Very useful for heavy haul freight railway.

Just finished middle tiger leaping gorge hike and in SUV back to Lijiang. Let me share some photos

starting from a village road, about 2-3 hours to and back from the shore





The first part, very open view





Most tourists go to upper gorge where all infra is built by local government, very good amenities. But hiking route in middle gorge is built by local villagers, u have to pay extra 10-15yuan.





Heaven ladder or u can choose longer "safe road"








Tiger leaping rock!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Zhuzhou's new 8-axis 11200KW 200kph locomotive @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bad News! 
Due to project adjustment(change of terminal station), Meizhou-Shantou HSR will receive environmental impact assessment again. The operational time is expected to be delayed to 2019 from 2018.*

*因项目重大调整 梅汕高铁延迟一年通车*
2015-07-14 来源：广州日报
梅汕高铁因项目重大调整需重新环评，并再次公示。起始点从梅州南站调整为了梅州西站。本来去年第二次环评预计是2018年可以建成通车，但今年4月底才开工，预计要延迟到2019年才能竣工通车。








anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin
> Brother are Tap changing electric locomotives still being manufactured (at this moment) or have manufacturing shifted completely to IGBT/GTO based locos?


The latter one more popular now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

I still love slower trains with speed of max 150 to 160. 
In these trains you get to absorb the beautiful scenic places. 
While in HSR, everything gets past you before you could even say, "beautiful... ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

rott said:


> I still love slower trains with speed of max 150 to 160.
> In these trains you get to absorb the beautiful scenic places.
> While in HSR, everything gets past you before you could even say, "beautiful... ".


200km/h D train is OK, check my photos about Wuhan-Chongqing train in this thread . But, for 300km/h G trains, yes, u will miss it if too slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

i‘m back from southwest China, too many things to share, dunno where to start.
@Azizam @powastick @ahojunk @TaiShang et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> i‘m back from southwest China, too many things to share, dunno where to start.
> @Azizam @powastick @ahojunk @TaiShang et al



Wish you enjoyed the trip, bro. Looking forward to seeing the images from the beloved Mainland

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> i‘m back from southwest China, too many things to share, dunno where to start.
> @Azizam @powastick @ahojunk @TaiShang et al


I'm looking forward to some diesel locos from China. Can you please share some pics?


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> I'm looking forward to some diesel locos from China. Can you please share some pics?


I myself don't have any photo about diesel loco, cannot find any in my trips.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*First-person perspective from the cab
Menyuan County's rape flower fields along Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR 4000 metre above the sea level*
_Captured in July from Weibo


















_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *First-person perspective from the cab
> Menyuan County's rape flower fields along Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR 4000 metre above the sea level*
> _Captured in July from Weibo
> View attachment 241933
> View attachment 241934
> View attachment 241935
> View attachment 241937
> View attachment 241938
> View attachment 241936
> _


Interesting to note the ballast less tracks, i guess this is for tracks supporting speeds in excess of 150mph.
Also those mustard fields besides the tracks lend a beautiful background to the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Interesting to note the ballast less tracks, i guess this is for tracks supporting speeds in excess of 150mph.
> Also those mustard fields besides the tracks lend a beautiful background to the picture.


Actually ballasted tracks can also support 300-350kph, as the case in France. They both have pros and cons. In China, a lot of 250km/h railways use ballasted tracks too.

Menyuan County is only half an hour by HSR from the provincial capital of Qinghai Province on Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau, a good place to view rape flower fields in the background of 5000 meter high Qilian Mountains. This section across Qilian Mountain is the highest high-speed railway so far in the world.




















@anant_s enjoy it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Menyuan County is only half an hour by HSR from the provincial capital of Qinghai Province on Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau, a good place to view rape flower fields in the background of 5000 meter high Qilian Mountains. This section across Qilian Mountain is the highest high-speed railway so far in the world.


I saw a documentary on Qinghai railways and i really marvel construction in perma-frost region. I think that is largely a non electrified territory with twin diesels being used (don't remember the class though).

any idea how much does that cost per km to construct the track u've shown above?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> I saw a documentary on Qinghai railways and i really marvel construction in perma-frost region. I think that is largely a non electrified territory with twin diesels being used (don't remember the class though).


That is non-electrified section of Xining-Lhasa railway, from Golmud to Lhasa. 
I took the train from Xining to Lhasa in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


That is really beautiful valley.
Guess rape seed is quite a popular oil seed crop in the region.
here are two pics from similar settings (the crop is mustard that blooms in winter months).
*Kashmir Railways (DEMU)*




WAP 7 class (electric loco) with a Rajdhani class express train through North Indian state







AndrewJin said:


>


Hey i know this, this is NJ2 class loco.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> any idea how much does that cost per km to construct the track u've shown above?


The most costly railway so far in China is not Tibetan railway.
Check page 24 of this thread.


AndrewJin said:


> Out of the entire length of the rail line, 324 km (201 mi) are in Hubei and 53 km (33 mi) in Chongqing Municipality.[4] Owing to the difficult terrain, the project involves a large number of bridges (including two over the Yangtze River: the Wanzhou Railway Bridgeand the Yichang Railway Bridge) and tunnels. *Out of the line's total 377 km (234 mi) length, 288 km (179 mi) runs on bridges or in tunnels. This made the line the most difficult and the most expensive (per kilometre) of all China's railways to date.* At a cost of U.S. $9.01 million per kilometre, the per-kilometre construction costs were twice as high as those for the Qinghai–Tibet Railway which cost U.S. $4.35 million per kilometre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> The most costly railway so far in China is not Tibetan railway.
> Check page 24 of this thread.


Yes thats true, tunneling and bridges actually cost the most even for a moderate speed capable line as compared to a high speed track on flat planes. Here in India too, Konkan railways that run parallel to Daunting Western ghats cost far more than similar lines in Gangatic planes. So is the case with new lines being constructed in Kashmir that cross Pir Panjal range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The trace interval time of Beijing-Shanghai HSR, Beijing-Guangzhou HSR *
*and Shanghai-Kunming HSR will be shortened to 3 minutes*

京沪、京广、沪昆高铁部分区段列车前后追踪间隔将压缩至3分
这两天总公司的会议基本上已经定调了，自从高铁开通以来的历次高铁运行图调整，新线路开通都是在既有图的基础上小修小补，见缝插针，今年七月合福高铁开通后，京沪高铁徐蚌段列车通行压力持续加大；目前全路京沪高铁徐蚌段、京广高铁长广段、沪昆高铁沪杭段通过能力日渐紧张，日均列车达到100对以上，瓶颈压力显现，随着徐兰高速线和沪昆高铁即将全面贯通，高铁紧张区间的压力将进一步增大。因此，总公司决定在今年十一月份完成对高铁运行图的重新铺画，以期望提高列车开行水平，京沪高铁、京广高铁、沪昆高铁的部分区段高铁列车前后追踪间隔将进一步压缩至3分钟，提高列车密度！

After Hefei-Fuzhou HSR launched in June, the passing capability of Xubang section of Beijing-Shanghai HSR is on the verge of saturation. More pressure will be added when Xuzhou-Lanzhou HSR and the final Yunnan section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR are put into operation. Therefore, Chinese Railway Corporation will formulate the new timetable in November this year to promote passing capability by compressing trace interval time into 3 minutes.



anant_s said:


> Yes thats true, tunneling and bridges actually cost the most even for a moderate speed capable line as compared to a high speed track on flat planes. Here in India too, Konkan railways that run parallel to Daunting Western ghats cost far more than similar lines in Gangatic planes. So is the case with new lines being constructed in Kashmir that cross Pir Panjal range.


The harmonious symphony of infra and mother nature is the most charming one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *The trace interval time of Beijing-Shanghai HSR, Beijing-Guangzhou HSR *
> *and Shanghai-Kunming HSR will be shortened to 3 minutes*
> 
> 京沪、京广、沪昆高铁部分区段列车前后追踪间隔将压缩至3分
> 这两天总公司的会议基本上已经定调了，自从高铁开通以来的历次高铁运行图调整，新线路开通都是在既有图的基础上小修小补，见缝插针，今年七月合福高铁开通后，京沪高铁徐蚌段列车通行压力持续加大；目前全路京沪高铁徐蚌段、京广高铁长广段、沪昆高铁沪杭段通过能力日渐紧张，日均列车达到100对以上，瓶颈压力显现，随着徐兰高速线和沪昆高铁即将全面贯通，高铁紧张区间的压力将进一步增大。因此，总公司决定在今年十一月份完成对高铁运行图的重新铺画，以期望提高列车开行水平，京沪高铁、京广高铁、沪昆高铁的部分区段高铁列车前后追踪间隔将进一步压缩至3分钟，提高列车密度！
> 
> After Hefei-Fuzhou HSR launched in June, the passing capability of Xubang section of Beijing-Shanghai HSR is on the verge of saturation. More pressure will be added when Xuzhou-Lanzhou HSR and the final Yunnan section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR are put into operation. Therefore, Chinese Railway Corporation will formulate the new timetable in November this year to promote passing capability by compressing trace interval time into 3 minutes.
> 
> 
> The harmonious symphony of infra and mother nature is the most charming one.



If CRC don't do this，they will have to fast-track the 2nd Beijing-Shanghai HSR。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> If CRC don't do this，they will have to fast-track the 2nd Beijing-Shanghai HSR。


With more and more tributary lines open, trunk routes will be more and more overloaded. It is just a matter of time a 2nd Beijing-Shanghai/Beijing-HK HSR has to be built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> With more and more tributary lines open, trunk routes will be more and more overloaded. It is just a matter of time a 2nd Beijing-Shanghai/Beijing-HK HSR has to be built.



Yes, those congested lines.

Fortunately, a 3rd of the second Beijing-Shanghai HRS is already partially built in the Beijing-Tianjin HSR and the Shanghai-Nanjing HSR for about 415km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR during rain season*




















*Huangshan North*, the nearest HSR station to the UNESCO world heritage side, Mount Huangshan.






*The first month of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR*
合福高铁“满月”客座率达96% 沿线旅游业受益(组图)_网易新闻中心
合福高铁通车“满月”：世界小了 产业壮了 旅游旺了_网易新闻中心
今年暑期合福沿线机票价降4成 - 本埠消息 - 福清新闻网

There are *43* pairs of bullet trains daily on Hefei-Fuzhou HSR with mean passenger load factor of over* 96%*. In the meantime, the ticket fare of airplanes along the newly opened HSR has been lowered by* 40%*, and long-distance coaches from Fuzhou to Hefei/Wuyuan/Wuhu/Huangshan have been canceled . Mount Wuyi, a UNESCO world heritage site, has witnessed *200%* year-on-year growth in the number of tourists. It is estimated that annual sales of Mount Wuyi Tea will add *500 million *yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A-0206
New generation permanent magnet synchronous traction system in trial run
*
CRH380A-0206，新一代永磁电机装车投入试验, 希望早日商业化生产！

























AndrewJin said:


> BEIJING, June 24 (Xinhua) -- China's high-speed trains will soon use a permanent magnet synchronous traction system that can run trains at up to 500 kph, the Chinese Economic Weekly reported on Wednesday.
> 
> After more than a decade of research and development, the nation's independently developed traction technology is ready for commercial use.
> 
> "A 690-kw permanent magnet traction system designed for 500-kph high-speed trains will be produced in small quantities," said Ding Rongjun, general manager of CRRC Corp's Zhuzhou Institute and member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.
> 
> Ding said this would make China one of the few nations to master such technology after Germany, Japan, and France.
> 
> "If all goes well, Chinese high-speed trains will soon be equipped with a new system that is more stable and secure and uses less energy," said Li Yifeng, chief designer at the institute.
> 
> The company has tested its liability on subway trains which run at a lower speed. In 2011, a 190-kw permanent magnet traction system was used on a subway line in Shenyang, in northeast China's Liaoning Province. It has proven a success, without reporting any failures.
> 
> On May 16 this year, the system was introduced to a subway line in Changsha, capital of Hunan Province.
> 
> *Compared with the alternating current asynchronous motors that are currently widely used on bullet train, the new system increases power by 60 percent while motor attrition decreases by 70 percent, the report said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH380A-0206
> New generation permanent magnet synchronous traction system in trial run
> *
> CRH380A-0206，新一代永磁电机装车投入试验, 希望早日商业化生产！
> 
> 
> View attachment 242229
> 
> 
> View attachment 242228
> 
> 
> View attachment 242230
> 
> 
> View attachment 242231



Fantastic！

Sina Visitor System

Kisses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Fantastic！
> 
> Sina Visitor System
> 
> Kisses


Of course they can kiss. They have different designs but have the same heart, standardised techniques!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH380A-0206
> New generation permanent magnet synchronous traction system in trial run*
> 
> View attachment 242228


Andrew i couldn't help noticing an open wagon train in background.
Are these high speed trains sharing rails with freight trains too. And if so how is signalling designed on section.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Andrew i couldn't help noticing an open wagon train in background.
> Are these high speed trains sharing rails with freight trains too. And if so how is signalling designed on section.
> Thanks!


For the photo u mentioned, that is a loop railway in China academy of railway sciences where any train will receive trial.
Home_CARS





Chinese railway signal systems are mainly C0, C2, C3.
C0 for normal trains no more than 160km/h.
C2 for 200-250km/h trains.
C3 for 300-350km/h trains.

One railway can be equipped with several systems.
So, u can see in China a train first travels on a 350km/h HSR then on 250km/h HSR.
A bullet train can also first travel on traditional railway then on 250km/h HSR.
A traditional train can also travel on HSR at night as the case on Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR
Before a lot of passenger-dedicated railways in operation, a lot of bullet trains ran on upgraded traditional railways with 200-250km/h. 

On the same railway in Nanning, southwestern China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> For the photo u mentioned, that is a loop railway in China academy of railway sciences where any train will receive trial.
> Home_CARS
> View attachment 242452
> 
> 
> Chinese railway signal systems are mainly C0, C2, C3.
> C0 for normal trains no more than 160km/h.
> C2 for 200-250km/h trains.
> C3 for 300-350km/h trains.
> 
> One railway can be equipped with several systems.
> So, u can see in China a train first travels on a 350km/h HSR then on 250km/h HSR.
> A bullet train can also first travel on traditional railway then on 250km/h HSR.
> A traditional train can also travels on HSR.
> 
> On the same railway in Nanning, southwestern China
> View attachment 242453
> View attachment 242454



Hence the over-reported（by westerm media) crash near Wenzhou several years back actually involved two EMU trains traveling on old tracks. It WAS NOT a high-speed rail crash as the western media would have their readers believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Passenger volume of HSR over 100 million *
*for the first month of summer vocation*

*全路动车组列车暑运客流强劲 发送量破1亿*
时间:2015-07-31 08:54:10 来源：人民铁道网-人民铁道报 作者：张依
*截至7月29日，暑运动车组旅客发送量突破1亿人大关*
　　
记者近日从中国铁路总公司了解到，暑运以来，全国铁路动车组列车客流强劲，高铁新线 “首秀”不俗。截至7月29日，动车组列车旅客发送量达10174万人。

　　7月份，铁路部门以新图与暑图实施、新线运营为重点，不断强化客运营销和日常运输组织，大力提升服务水平，努力克服不良天气频发、施工任务繁重等对运输带来的干扰，取得了显著成效。

　　数据显示，7月1日至29日，全国铁路累计发送旅客23232.3万人，同比增长9.1%；日均旅客发送量达801.1万人，同比增加67万人。

　　从全路18个铁路局来看，除哈尔滨铁路局外，其他17个铁路局的旅客发送量保持同比增长。其中，青藏铁路公司和南宁铁路局增幅达50％以上。

　　随着沪昆高铁新晃西至贵阳北段、郑焦铁路、合福高铁等新线开通，动车组列车开行范围日益扩大，旅客出行越来越便捷。7月1日至29日，全路动车组列车旅客发送量达10174万人，同比增长近30%。全路有26条高铁、客运专线动车组列车平均客座率达80%以上，其中贵广高铁客座率超过100%。高铁动卧本月已开行257列，发送旅客17.8万人，上座率达113.7％。

　　暑期也是铁路便民利民措施集中、全面展示的时候。互联网售票、电话订票预售期延长至60天，优化调整了改签、退票办法，高铁动卧家庭包房、女宾包房推出，网购火车票时间调整，购票系统功能持续优化，推出特色旅游列车、自驾游运输班列、务工人员专列等客运新产品……种种举措都是铁路部门为缓解一票难求做出的努力，对接了市场需求，为广大旅客提供了更多的出行选择，提升了旅客的出行品质，让旅客 “说走就走” “想走就走”成为现实，让走在暑运路上的人感到更加温馨。

*From 1st July to 29th July, the total passenger volume of bullet trains reached 101.74 million with 30% year-on-year growth. The average passenger load factor is above 80% (Guizhou-Guangzhou HSR over 100%. HSR sleepers 113.7%). Passenger volume of Nanning Railway Bureau and Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company grows by over 50%.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 242454


Love that livery for HXD3.
I have almost always seen it in Blue black livery but the cherry red color is gorgeous.
Post more pics of same if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Love that livery for HXD3.
> I have almost always seen it in Blue black livery but the cherry red color is gorgeous.
> Post more pics of same if possible


I don't have too much, most people in my city travel by bullet trains. Believe me, when u first take one, later taking traditional train u will feel exceedingly uncomfortable.









U like red? When the cars are red, i like loco in blue. Comparison is better.
Red+red too shining for me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> I don't have too much, most people in my city travel by bullet trains. Believe me, when u first take one, later taking traditional train u will feel exceedingly uncomfortable.
> View attachment 242479
> View attachment 242480
> 
> 
> U like red? When the cars are red, i like loco in blue. Comparison is better.
> Red+red too shining for me
> View attachment 242496
> 
> View attachment 242488


Interesting
I thought HXD3 are dedicated freight service locos but they haul passenger trains too.
Any difference in bogie design ie Bo-Bo or Co-Co.
Most European designs for passenger service (euro sprinter etc) are Bo-Bo. It always feels good to see Co-Co haul passenger trains which is quite common practice in India (WAP 4 WAP 7 WAP 1 etc).

As for color comparison new 3 phase locos viz WAP 5 and 7 are plain white which honestly is quite boring, here in India.
So red is a pleasant change.
Also the most numerous loco class WAG 7 is light blue and with more than 2000 of these on tracks, i almost hate blue.


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Interesting
> I thought HXD3 are dedicated freight service locos but they haul passenger trains too.
> Any difference in bogie design ie Bo-Bo or Co-Co.
> Most European designs for passenger service (euro sprinter etc) are Bo-Bo. It always feels good to see Co-Co haul passenger trains which is quite common practice in India (WAP 4 WAP 7 WAP 1 etc).
> 
> As for color comparison new 3 phase locos viz WAP 5 and 7 are plain white which honestly is quite boring, here in India.
> So red is a pleasant change.
> Also the most numerous loco class WAG 7 is light blue and with more than 2000 of these on tracks, i almost hate blue.


Frankly, I am not so into loco or traditional trains. Here the strategies are to build at least 50,000km passenger railways and let old 100,000 km railways mainly for freight. Now they are working on hard bed CRH sleeper (hard bed in China similar to 2AC or 3AC in India, three floor of beds; current CRH sleeper similar to 1AC). Once commercialised, a lot of overnight trains will be replaced by bullet trains for distance over 1500-2000km, which is not economical for day-time trips.

Any photo about your favourite Indian locos? Do most railways use broad gauge? If u start to build HSR, what kind of gauge to be used?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Here the strategies are to build at least 50,000km passenger railways and let old 100,000 km railways mainly for freight.


Here in India, we are trying to do just the reverse. Dedicated tracks are being built (known as Dedicated freight corridor) having support for higher axles load, connecting major ports with national capital. This will free the existing tracks for running more passenger services at a higher speed.
Owing to the fact that passenger fares are highly subsidized, laying of high speed tracks is done only between cities that have both railway and Air corridors running at their saturation levels.


AndrewJin said:


> Once commercialised, a lot of overnight trains will be replaced by bullet trains for distance over 1500-2000km, which is not economical for day-time trips.


I guess this is targeted for Business travellers who can cover the said distance in 8 hours max with 200-250 kph average speed.


AndrewJin said:


> Do most railways use broad gauge?


Yes all broad gauge, this is as per Project Unigauge and today very little lines of 1000 mm gauge are left except ofr some heritage narrow gauge lines.


AndrewJin said:


> f u start to build HSR, what kind of gauge to be used?


I think the global standard 1435 mm. China is conducting a feasibility survey for New Delhi Chennai HSR line (~2200 kms). If all goes well we might see some of those trains you have posted running in India too.


AndrewJin said:


> Any photo about your favourite Indian locos?


I'm into amaetuer Raiwlay photography, will share some of my own pics here with you of existing railway class locos (electrics only for now)
Passenger Class
*WAP 1 (3,800 HP, Tap Changer loco, now almost retired)




WAP 4 (5,000 HP, Tap Changer loco, most populous Passenger class loco)




WAP 5 (5,300 HP, 3 Phase, IGBT loco, built in India based on ToT from erstwhile Adtranz)




WAP 7 (6,350 HP, 3 Phase, IGBT loco, Passenger version derived from Adtranz's WAG 9 class freight loco)



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Freight Class
WAG 5 (3,900 HP, Tap changer loco, due for retirement in next 5 years)







WAG 7 (5,000 HP, Tap Changer, most produced loco on IR ever, close to about 2000 as of now)*
3 liveries 










*WAG 9 (6,000 HP, Built in India, based on ToT from Adtranz, 3 phase IGBT locomotive)



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Here in India, we are trying to do just the reverse. Dedicated tracks are being built (known as Dedicated freight corridor) having support for higher axles load, connecting major ports with national capital. This will free the existing tracks for running more passenger services at a higher speed.
> Owing to the fact that passenger fares are highly subsidized, laying of high speed tracks is done only between cities that have both railway and Air corridors running at their saturation levels.
> 
> I guess this is targeted for Business travellers who can cover the said distance in 8 hours max with 200-250 kph average speed.
> 
> Yes all broad gauge, this is as per Project Unigauge and today very little lines of 1000 mm gauge are left except ofr some heritage narrow gauge lines.
> 
> I think the global standard 1435 mm. China is conducting a feasibility survey for New Delhi Chennai HSR line (~2200 kms). If all goes well we might see some of those trains you have posted running in India too.
> 
> I'm into amaetuer Raiwlay photography, will share some of my own pics here with you of existing railway class locos (electrics only for now)
> Passenger Class
> *WAP 1 (3,800 HP, Tap Changer loco, now almost retired)
> View attachment 242575
> 
> WAP 4 (5,000 HP, Tap Changer loco, most populous Passenger class loco)
> View attachment 242576
> 
> WAP 5 (5,300 HP, 3 Phase, IGBT loco, built in India based on ToT from erstwhile Adtranz)
> View attachment 242577
> 
> WAP 7 (6,350 HP, 3 Phase, IGBT loco, Passenger version derived from Adtranz's WAG 9 class freight loco)
> View attachment 242578
> *


I don't think India is doing the reverse, dude. We already have a lot of freight corridors and we are building a lot more the same time as building HSR which is more efficient , just I seldom post news about freight trains here. One of our many huge projects under construction is a heavy haul railway from Inner Mongolia to central China.

My question is, don't u think it may cost more to upgrade existing railway to 200km/h? China has done it before 2008, quite often upgrading is more expensive than building a new one. Now in China, u seldom see railway crossings of existing railways, all bridges or tunnels. But it turns out it's better to build new railways earlier, now cost too high, compensation crazy number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Nice photos, bro, happy to know u like railway photography. Do u have some fan clubs in India? I missed out a lot of activities in my city when I traveled in southwestern China. But I had a lot of photos there, both traditional trains and HSR, when I have time, I will post some. Good to know there is railway fan here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> don't u think it may cost more to upgrade existing railway to 200km/h?


Land acquisition is a big problem in India and hence your thought that building a greenfield rail line being costly is correct. As a result we are trying to increase speed on existing tracks in graded manner from existing 120 kph to 160 kph and on some sections upto 200 kph. these values may seem small in Chinese or global context but it is more out of years of neglect that this situation has arised.
Another question is return of equity and that spooks railway planners in a sense that unless passenger fares are increased, the period of return on investment is exceedingly long. 
On the other hand building dedicated high capacity lines is a profitable business proposition and hence the attention. Ultimately it will free some line capacity for increasing both speed and services.


AndrewJin said:


> Nice photos, bro,


Glad you liked!


AndrewJin said:


> Do u have some fan clubs in India?


Most definitely. here is one.
IRFCA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*All bullet trains from Shenzhen/Guangzhou to Chaoshan *
*sold out for Mid-autumn Festival*
*
中秋假期首日广深—潮汕高铁票已被抢光*
2015-07-31 10:34:00 来源：潮州日报
　　由于高铁票网络预售期延长至60天，今年中秋节假期的高铁票前两天已在网上开售了。7月30日，记者登录12306订票系统查询发现，9月26日广州、深圳往潮汕方向总共67趟高铁票已经全部售光。
　　7月30日下午3点，记者打开12306订票系统，查询中秋假期头一天（9月26日）广州往潮汕方向的高铁车票，发现11个车次都已显示“无票”状态，连站票也全部售完。当天深圳北往潮汕方向的56趟高铁列车，全部车票同样被抢购一空。而9月27日中秋节当天，广州、深圳往潮汕方向的高铁车票也颇为紧俏。其中，当天广州往潮汕的11个车次中，有1个车次的车票已全部售罄，深圳往潮汕的50个车次中，有32个车次已无票可买。
　　此外，9月27日深圳往潮汕方向还有6趟列车仍未开始售票，其中4趟列车D2342、D2344、D2346、D2348，起售时间为8月29日上午9点，另外2趟列车D2350、D7420，起售时间为8月29日下午2点.
　　记者了解到，紧挨中秋假期的国庆7天假期，按照火车票提前60天预售规则，国庆长假首日车票也将在下周一（8月3日）开售，有出行计划的市民最好提前做好购票准备。

All 67 bullet trains from Shenzhen/Guangzhou to Chaoshan for the day before Mid-autumn Festival (26th Sep.) have been already sold out including standing tickets. Now all train tickets can be bought 60 days before departure online, through booking APP or at the railway station. And train tickets for the first day of 7-day National holiday can be bought on 3rd August. All citizens without train tickets are advised to wait for added bullet trains or connection of bullet trains which will be announced via Weibo.

26th Sep., the day before Mid-Autumn Festival
not a single ticket left shown in 12306.com, official booking website 





*Chaoshan(Teochew),* the biggest intermediate station along Shenzhen-Xiamen HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Nearly all HSRs are getting increasingly crowded。

Getting hold of tickets，especially during holiday seasons，is fast becoming a major headache。

CRC needs to fast-track not only the building of news HSRs but also the delivery of new EMU trainsets。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Nearly all HSRs are getting increasingly crowded。
> 
> Getting hold of tickets，especially during holiday seasons，is fast becoming a major headache。
> 
> CRC needs to fast-track not only the building of news HSRs but also the delivery of new EMU trainsets。


CRRC is building some new factories now, mainly for intercity EMUs. But EMUs for trunk routes are in serious shortage. I am hearing news that some railway bureaus in developed regions "stole" EMUs from us.

200,000 km trial run please quicker!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The great railway construction boom in west China：








AndrewJin said:


> CRRC is building some new factories now, mainly for intercity EMUs. But EMUs for trunk routes are in serious shortage. I am hearing news that some railway bureaus in developed regions "stole" EMUs from us.
> 
> 200,000 km trial run please quicker!!!
> View attachment 242848



The geographical location of Wuhan should dictate that the city gets preferential，even priority，treatment in the allocation of railway assets。No？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The great railway construction boom in west China：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The geographical location of Wuhan should dictate that the city gets preferential，even priority，treatment in the allocation of railway assets。No？


Now someone steals some of our precious CRH380A and gives us useless CRH5.
Wuhan CRH Depot less CRH380A now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Who knows，the next wave of railway construction might be led by，or at least with active participation of，private concerns。

*Heading in a new direction*

By LYU CHANG (China Daily)

2015-07-31





*A train pulls into a station in Luoyang city, Henan province, June 30, 2015. [Photo / IC]

Private capital allowed to construct, operate railways, freight services *

China will fully open its railway sector to private investment, the nation's top economic planner said on Thursday, as part of the government's efforts to boost the slowing economy.

Private capital will be encouraged to participate in the construction and operation of railways through joint ventures and sole ownership with a focus on inter-city railways, suburban corridors and feeder lines, the National Development and Reform Commission said in a statement.

It also said that private investors will be allowed to operate the transportation services of the freight network and the "going-global" projects of railway networks to ease bottlenecks in the railway sector.

"Railways are a major part of the transportation infrastructure construction sector, helping stabilize the country's economy and adjust its structure. Attracting social investment will play a key role in deepening reforms in railway investment and financing and in accelerating the construction of the railway network," the NDRC said.

Experts said the move would help expand the once-mighty but now debt-ridden railways by avoiding a further buildup of government debt and letting market forces play a bigger role.

Zhang Changchun, director of the Institute of Investment at the National Development and Reform Commission, said the plan to allow 100 percent private investment will provide many opportunities to privately owned enterprises and create a fair environment for competition.

"Though projects in railways are long-term investments, they offer steady returns, and hence very attractive to private investors," he said.

At the same time, it also gives fresh impetus and a new source of funding for the sector, Zhang said, adding that it will further improve the country's infrastructure construction.

Allowing private investment in the railway sector is part of the country's plan to deepen its financing and investment mechanism and boost slowing economic growth.

Earlier this month, the NDRC approved infrastructure projects worth 884.2 billion yuan ($142 billion), including the construction and expansion of airports, bridges, high-speed railways, and the improvement of urban transport systems.

High-speed railways are considered as an alternative to replace the property sector to create jobs and drive China's flagging economic growth.

Rail demand in China has soared in recent years and experts estimate that it will more than triple to 5 billion passengers a year by 2020.

In July, the State-owned China Railway Investment Corp opened tenders for 351 bullet trains, which could be worth more than 66 billion yuan, making it the first public bidding project after the merger of the country's former top two train manufacturers, CNR Corp and CSR Corp.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_21458978.htm



AndrewJin said:


> Now someone steals some of our precious CRH380A and gives us useless CRH5.
> Wuhan CRH Depot less CRH380A now.
> View attachment 242850



Wuhan must be missing the days when his honorable Mr. Yu Zhengsheng was the provincial CCP chief。

More political clout and all that in the old days。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The great railway construction boom in west China：


Plans are huge.






Guiyang-Kunming HSR will be opened in 2016!
Captured on bus from Anshun to Guiyang.








Imagine 300km/h bullet train rides on this bridge in Guizhou Province in 2016.
Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com










cirr said:


> Wuhan must be missing the days when his honorable Mr. Yu Zhengsheng was the provincial CCP chief。
> 
> More political clout and all that in the old days。


And former railway minister now in prison, father of Chinese CRH.

So many people in just one station of Wuhan, and they give us disgusting CRH5.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Plans are huge.
> View attachment 242851
> 
> 
> Guiyang-Kunming HSR will be opened in 2016!
> Captured on bus from Anshun to Guiyang.
> View attachment 242853
> View attachment 242854
> 
> 
> Imagine 300km/h bullet train rides on this bridge in Guizhou Province in 2016.
> Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com
> View attachment 242855
> View attachment 242856
> 
> 
> 
> And former railway minister now in prison, father of Chinese CRH.
> 
> So many people in just one station of Wuhan, and they give us disgusting CRH5.
> View attachment 242859
> View attachment 242858
> View attachment 242857



Majestic 

The *Shenyang-Dandong PDL*，scheduled to open by the end of August，has entered the final phase of trial operations。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Majestic
> 
> The *Shenyang-Dandong PDL*，scheduled to open by the end of August，has entered the final phase of trial operations。


O god. CRH5 & CRH380B, can they disappear?


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Plans are huge.
> View attachment 242851
> 
> 
> Guiyang-Kunming HSR will be opened in 2016!
> Captured on bus from Anshun to Guiyang.
> View attachment 242853
> View attachment 242854
> 
> 
> Imagine 300km/h bullet train rides on this bridge in Guizhou Province in 2016.
> Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com
> View attachment 242855
> View attachment 242856
> 
> 
> 
> And former railway minister now in prison, father of Chinese CRH.
> 
> So many people in just one station of Wuhan, and they give us disgusting CRH5.
> View attachment 242859
> View attachment 242858
> View attachment 242857



Just to cheer you up 








AndrewJin said:


> O god. CRH5 & CRH380B, can they disappear?



Can they co-exist？

Anyway，you are not the only one getting CRH5s。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Just to cheer you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can they co-exist？
> 
> Anyway，you are not the only one getting CRH5s。


When new EMUs are commercialized, old types should not be manufactured any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Old news 5 months ago
Congrats to Beijing and Zhangjiakoou
Great news to northern Hebei Province

*
Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR assist olympic bid
A day trip between Beijing and Zhangjiakou*

时京张高铁助力冬奥 北京到张家口实现当日往返 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户间:2015-03-18 08:45:45

记者近日从北京冬奥申委获悉，北京张家口联合申办2022年冬奥会已准备就绪，等待迎接国际奥委会评估委员会的实地考察。年内，作为“十二五”规划的北京至张家口高铁将开工建设，通车后北京到张家口赛区太子城站预计仅需50分钟，运动员、观众可当日往返京张。这将解决联合申办中，赛区分散的问题。
Beijing and Zhangjiakou get prepared for the IOC evaluation commission on Beijing-Zhangjiakou’s joint bid of 2022 Olympic Winter Games. In 2015, *Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR* will start construction. When this line is finished, it will only take *50 minutes* from Beijing to Taizi Station which is located in Zhangjiakou winter games division.

据了解，北京张家口联合申办2022年冬奥会，计划分北京、延庆县、张家口三个赛区。北京将承办所有冰上比赛项目，延庆将承办高山滑雪、雪车、雪橇项目，其余大部分雪上项目将在张家口举办。《申办报告》指出，本次申办冬奥会坚持以“运动员为中心”的理念，北京将以方便运动员为首要标准，在比赛、交通、住宿等环节提供一流服务。
*Three zones* are planned for the 2022 Winter Olympics, the Beijing zone, Zhangjiakou zone and the Yanqing zone which is a county in Beijing's suburb.

央视网记者从北京冬奥申委获悉，作为申冬奥的重要交通保障工程，京张高铁、兴延高速等将在今年开建。建成开通后，三地的赛区将连接得更加紧密，出行选择更加丰富。据张家口市冬奥申委办公室副主任张春生介绍，北京到张家口高铁项目将于今年动工建设。预计2019年建成通车后，北京清河站至延庆站的车程仅为20分钟，清河站到张家口赛区的太子城站仅需50分钟。他强调：“这条铁路是’十二五’规划的一部分，并不是专为此次申办冬奥会修建的。”
Deputy director Zhang Chunsheng introduced, after the HSR is launched in 2019, it will take only 20 minutes from Beijing Qinghe Station to Yanqing Station. He emphasised that, this line is part of the *12th five-year plan(2011-2015)* as opposed to a special project for the olympic bid.

航空方面，北京首都国际机场、张家口宁远机场，以及将于2019年建成并投入使用的北京新国际机场，将合力保障冬奥会期间空中运输能力。
Beijing Capital International Airport, Zhangjiakou Ningyuan Airport along with Beijing’s new airport which will be open in 2019 will make sure sufficient air transport capacity.

同时，北京出发的G6京藏高速公路、G7京新高速公路可将3个赛区联系起来，规划新建的兴延高速公路将是连接延庆赛区和北京赛区的又一条高速公路。
*G6 Beijing-Tibet Expressway* and* G7 Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway* will link three games zones together. And a new *Daxing-Yanqing expressway* will be another expressway between Yanqing games zone and Beijing games zone.

如果2022年冬奥会由北京举办，那么发达的航空、高铁、高速公路等网络，将满足观众当日往返赛区之间的需要。此外，三个赛区附近都规划有奥运村，从奥运村到达赛场均在15分钟以内，可保证参赛运动员的准时比赛和休息。






*Chongli County, Zhangjiakou City









International Alpine Skiing tournament in Chongli County









*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Bird's eye view of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR Jixi North Station、Huangshan North Station、Tongling Yangtze River Bridge and Huangshan section

航拍黄山高铁绩溪站—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Bird's eye view of Hefei-Fuzhou HSR Jixi North Station、Huangshan North Station、Tongling Yangtze River Bridge and Huangshan section
> 
> 航拍黄山高铁绩溪站—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


No doubt it is dubbed as China's most beautiful high-speed railway.
















But maybe next year Guiyang-Kunming HSR will steal the name just like how Hefei-Fuzhou HSR stole the name from costal HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> *All bullet trains from Shenzhen/Guangzhou to Chaoshan *
> *sold out for Mid-autumn Festival*
> *
> 中秋假期首日广深—潮汕高铁票已被抢光*
> 2015-07-31 10:34:00 来源：潮州日报
> 由于高铁票网络预售期延长至60天，今年中秋节假期的高铁票前两天已在网上开售了。7月30日，记者登录12306订票系统查询发现，9月26日广州、深圳往潮汕方向总共67趟高铁票已经全部售光。
> 7月30日下午3点，记者打开12306订票系统，查询中秋假期头一天（9月26日）广州往潮汕方向的高铁车票，发现11个车次都已显示“无票”状态，连站票也全部售完。当天深圳北往潮汕方向的56趟高铁列车，全部车票同样被抢购一空。而9月27日中秋节当天，广州、深圳往潮汕方向的高铁车票也颇为紧俏。其中，当天广州往潮汕的11个车次中，有1个车次的车票已全部售罄，深圳往潮汕的50个车次中，有32个车次已无票可买。
> 此外，9月27日深圳往潮汕方向还有6趟列车仍未开始售票，其中4趟列车D2342、D2344、D2346、D2348，起售时间为8月29日上午9点，另外2趟列车D2350、D7420，起售时间为8月29日下午2点.
> 记者了解到，紧挨中秋假期的国庆7天假期，按照火车票提前60天预售规则，国庆长假首日车票也将在下周一（8月3日）开售，有出行计划的市民最好提前做好购票准备。
> 
> All 67 bullet trains from Shenzhen/Guangzhou to Chaoshan for the day before Mid-autumn Festival (26th Sep.) have been already sold out including standing tickets. Now all train tickets can be bought 60 days before departure online, through booking APP or at the railway station. And train tickets for the first day of 7-day National holiday can be bought on 3rd August. All citizens without train tickets are advised to wait for added bullet trains or connection of bullet trains which will be announced via Weibo.
> 
> 26th Sep., the day before Mid-Autumn Festival
> not a single ticket left shown in 12306.com, official booking website
> View attachment 242771
> 
> 
> *Chaoshan(Teochew),* the biggest intermediate station along Shenzhen-Xiamen HSR
> View attachment 242794
> 
> 
> View attachment 242772
> View attachment 242788


i sometimes take this line too. it's nightmare to book tickets online these days, everything sold out too quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> i sometimes take this line too. it's nightmare to book tickets online these days, everything sold out too quickly.


I took once, from Xiamen to Shenzhen, standing for 3.5 hours. The only consolation was the scenery by the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


>



That's... just majestic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CRH EMUs snaking through mountains and high-rises in Guiyang，capital of Guizhou Province

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> CRH EMUs snaking through mountains and high-rises in Guiyang，capital of Guizhou Province


I have just taken Guiyang-Wuhan bullet train last week!
Guiyang is a great city, although being the capital of poorest province of China.
I see a super city growing, full of opportunities!
I myself really love her, although the GDP per capita of this province is one of the lowest because of her very backward transportation.
The situation is changing!








*Guiyang North Railway Station
arrival** floor,* well integrated to bus terminal, taxi port, parking lot and future metro
*




*
*ticket office, *ticket counters and ticket vending machines & ticket printing machines
*





ID check






waiting hall






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*check-in 15 minutest before departure








100% full





suburban Guiyang






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Some scenery from Guiyang via Hunan province to my city Wuhan in Central China










Mountainous Guizhou Province and western Hunan Province


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Central Hunan Province*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Changsha, capital of Hunan Province










Northern Hunan Province








Yueyang, at the border of Hunan/Hubei Province* 
(Hunan=south to the lake; Hubei=north to the lake)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*2 minutest earlier in Wuhan, my hometown















check-out





arrival floor





zero distance to Metro





paired cross-platform interchange from metro Line 4 to Line2*
(cross-platorm interchange at two continuous stations)
*




*
Cross-platform interchange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*





The end of my 20-day trip in Southwest China.
More details will be shared in Chinas answer to future challenges | Page 2*

*My observation about this bullet train trip*
1, Number of bus lines to downtown is limited, especially direct bus to old stations and airport; metro construction too slow, not in time with the opening of this HSR station.
2, No shops inside still since it has been just opened, but hot water is provided
3, Organisation should be improved. 20 minutes prior to departure, radio already announced check-in, but passengers waited for another 5 minutes in queue. And stuff only called for children to check-in first, forgot about other priority passengers.
4, Signs inside are excellent, but outside station not detailed.
5, Stuff in information centres were friendly but their mandarin 
6, When passengers boarded the train, one attendant was not waiting at the door.

For a new railway station, I give them 7/10,
Next time when Guiyang-Kunming HSR, I'll come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Tongling Yangtze River Bridge* with 6-lane motorway upper decker and 4-track railway lower decker

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Tongling Yangtze River Bridge* with 6-lane motorway upper decker and 4-track railway lower decker


Which lines are these four tracks for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Which lines are these four tracks for?



Beijing-Fuzhou HSR and Hefei-Lujiang-Tongling Railway(dedicated freight corridor，160kph， upgradable later to 200kph)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*A visit to Shanghai Hongqiao CRH EMU Depot*

The depot lies about 6km north of Shanghai Hongqiao station, occupies an area of over 67 hectares. It has 75 road sidings, can hold 136 8-car EMUs.

The map and sign at the entrance of the depot, 1: road sidings, 2: maintenance sheds, 3: offices, 4: living area





Full view(almost) of the maintenance sheds, two 4 road sheds and one 6 road shed(left)





Inside the 6 road maintenance shed, each road can hold two 8-car EMUs or one 16-car EMU










Two CRH380Bs waiting for inspection and regular maintenance










70 8-car EMUs get through the process each day, it takes a 4 man team about 2.5 hours to do one 8 car EMU





Looking at the sidings from the entrance of the 6 road shed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

What's the shed at the very left? The auther didn't mention, my（the OP）guess is it's the wheel lathing shed
Notice there's a train running on elevated Beijing-Shanghai HSR in the background





Full view of the road sidings





A lot CRH380Bs





Beijing-Shanghai HSR and Shanghai-Nanjing Intercity in the background





A dirty CRH380B on it's way to get washed(?)





A few CRH380As and CRH2s hiding among CRH380Bs

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

A CRH380BL coming out of the wheel lathing shed





Full view of the sidings and the maintenance sheds(from the other side)










Finally, a bit of information of different levels of maintenance of all the CRH train models

It can be seen the models inherited European technology require less maintenance than the models inherited Japanese technology.

It's one of the reasons both two prototype Chinese Standard high speed trains adopted European standard in term of traction system, bogie and running gear.






CHINA | High Speed Rail - Page 490 - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> What's the shed at the very left? The auther didn't mention, my（the OP）guess is it's the wheel lathing shed
> Notice there's a train running on elevated Beijing-Shanghai HSR in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full view of the road sidings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot CRH380Bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing-Shanghai HSR and Shanghai-Nanjing Intercity in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty CRH380B on it's way to get washed(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few CRH380As and CRH2s hiding among CRH380Bs


They need a better photographer.

*Wuhan CRH Depot


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway fans visited Northwestern China's biggest locomotive repair plant in Baoji*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Railway fans visited Northwestern China's biggest locomotive repair plant in Baoji*
> 
> 
> View attachment 244109
> 
> 
> View attachment 244110
> 
> 
> View attachment 244108
> 
> 
> View attachment 244111
> 
> 
> View attachment 244105
> 
> 
> View attachment 244106
> 
> 
> View attachment 244107



Looks very neat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Looks very neat.


Hope Wuhan Railway Bureau or Wuhan CRH Depot organise such activity for railway fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China CRC to Invite Bids for Supply of over 1,100 Trains*
(Xinhua) 05:24, August 07, 2015






China Railway Corporation (CRC) plans to invite bids for an additional supply of 1,143 trains, following the last deal of 351 bullet trains in July, said a company source on Tuesday.

The new package includes 34 units of 25T plateau trains, 129 units of 25G AC380V trains, 276 units of 25G DC600V trains, 16 units of 25T soft seat trains and 688 units of 25T regular trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China CRC to Invite Bids for Supply of over 1,100 Trains*
> (Xinhua) 05:24, August 07, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Railway Corporation (CRC) plans to invite bids for an additional supply of 1,143 trains, following the last deal of 351 bullet trains in July, said a company source on Tuesday.
> 
> The new package includes 34 units of 25T plateau trains, 129 units of 25G AC380V trains, 276 units of 25G DC600V trains, 16 units of 25T soft seat trains and 688 units of 25T regular trains.



That’re a lot of trains。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China CRC to Invite Bids for Supply of over 1,100 Trains*
> (Xinhua) 05:24, August 07, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Railway Corporation (CRC) plans to invite bids for an additional supply of 1,143 trains, following the last deal of 351 bullet trains in July, said a company source on Tuesday.
> 
> The new package includes 34 units of 25T plateau trains, 129 units of 25G AC380V trains, 276 units of 25G DC600V trains, 16 units of 25T soft seat trains and 688 units of 25T regular trains.


That's huge! 
Sad news is our nostalgic non-A/C slow trains are seldom to be seen, a loss of railway fans
Recently, the last non-A/C train in Wuhan Railway Bureau has been replaced, an end of era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> That's huge!
> Sad news is our nostalgic non-A/C slow trains are seldom to be seen, a loss of railway fans
> Recently, the last non-A/C train in Wuhan Railway Bureau has been replaced, an end of era.



Progress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Progress...


End of an era, say goodbye!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Last non-A/C train in Tianjin*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*24 March 2012*
*The final day of Nanjing West Railway Station and non-A/C train in Nanjing*
I took a bullet train to Nanjing, and then took the last non-A/C train to Nanjing West Railway which was closed at that day. Such a nostalgic journey, engraved in my memory forever.**
*









*

*A short documentary about the final day*
*南京西站_南京西站_纪实_土豆_高清视频在线观看*
@ahojunk @TaiShang @cirr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *24 March 2012*
> *The final day of Nanjing West Railway Station and non-A/C train in Nanjing*
> I took a bullet train to Nanjing, and then took the last non-A/C train to Nanjing West Railway which was closed at that day. Such a nostalgic journey, engraved in my memory forever.**
> *
> View attachment 244422
> View attachment 244420
> View attachment 244421
> *
> 
> *A short documentary about the final day*
> *南京西站_南京西站_纪实_土豆_高清视频在线观看*
> @ahojunk @TaiShang @cirr et al



For nostalgic sake？

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## cirr

Wednesday, July 29, 2015

*Chinese locomotives shipped to Saudi Arabia*

Written by Keith Barrow





CHINA's CRRC Corporation has shipped the first two units from an order for eight six-axle diesel locomotives from Saudi Railways Organisation (SRO).

The SDD17 locomotives were ordered last December and built by CRRC subsidiary Qishuyan Locomotive Company.

CRRC says the locomotives have a nominal output of 2.07MW and are designed to operate in hot, dry environments where wind-blown sand is a frequent problem.

Chinese locomotives shipped to Saudi Arabia | International Railway Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> For nostalgic sake？


Yes, non-A/C train is a symbol of the last era, seldom to be seen in most regions now. Every non-A/C train is updated to an A/C train, some nostalgic people feel hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Today me being too nostalgic, let me post some update about a new HSR.
吉林至珲春铁路客运专线开始全线试运行 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户

*Jilin-Hunchun HSR starts trial run on 5 August*

The 361km 250km/h Jilin-Hunchun HST began construction in 2011. Viaducts and tunnels account for 25% and 43.4% respectively of the total length. After inauguration, it will be part of the rapid railway network of Northeast China along with Changchun-Jilin HSR, Harbin-Dalian HSR, Panyin HSR and two new lines due to open late this year (Shenyang-Dandong HSR and Dandong-Dalian HSR). It is dubbed as *the most beautiful high-speed railway of Northeast China* since it connects some of the most charming tourism sites in NE China. It is said that this railway will be further linked to Russian city *Vladivostok.




*













　　*吉珲客专于2011年8月16日正式开工建设，全线建设里程约361公里，设计运行时速为250公里。*

　　6月26日联调联试以来，经过轨道、路基、桥梁、通信、信号设备等动态检测，目前全线具备试运行条件。

　　试运行期间，动车组列车将进行参数测试、故障模拟及应急演练和按图行车，通过检验各系统在正常与非正常条件下运输组织的适应性验证行车组织方式能否满足运营要求，通过检验设备故障和自然灾害条件下的应急处理能力为正式开通运营提供技术依据。

　　该线共建有桥梁115座，累计长度91公里，占线路总长的25%。全线新建隧道85座，累计长度155.7公里，占线路总长的43.5%。全线共设有吉林、蛟河西等9座车站。

　　吉珲客专开通运营后，将与长吉城际、哈大高铁、盘营高铁和即将开通运营的沈丹客专、丹大快速铁路等共同构成东北地区铁路快速客运网。

　　由于沿线经过 “关东第一山”长白山、 “北国明珠”松花湖、 “关东奇山”拉法山等众多风景名胜，自然风光雄奇壮丽，因此吉珲客专被誉为 “东北最美高铁线”。

　　开通运营后，吉珲客专将成为带动图们江区域合作开发的“新引擎”，对促进吉林省融入国家 “一带一路”战略，拉动地方经济社会发展，特别是对增进少数民族地区经贸、旅游、文化等交流具有十分重要和积极的推动作用。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Today me being too nostalgic, let me post some update about a new HSR.
> 吉林至珲春铁路客运专线开始全线试运行 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
> 
> *Jilin-Hunchun HSR starts trial run on 5 August*
> 
> The 361km 250km/h Jilin-Hunchun HST began construction in 2011. Viaducts and tunnels account for 25% and 43.4% respectively of the total length. After inauguration, it will be part of the rapid railway network of Northeast China along with Changchun-Jilin HSR, Harbin-Dalian HSR, Panyin HSR and two new lines due to open late this year (Shenyang-Dandong HSR and Dandong-Dalian HSR). It is dubbed as *the most beautiful high-speed railway of Northeast China* since it connects some of the most charming tourism sites in NE China. It is said that this railway will be further linked to Russian city *Vladivostok.
> 
> View attachment 244509
> *
> View attachment 244510
> 
> View attachment 244512
> 
> View attachment 244511
> 
> 
> *吉珲客专于2011年8月16日正式开工建设，全线建设里程约361公里，设计运行时速为250公里。*
> 
> 6月26日联调联试以来，经过轨道、路基、桥梁、通信、信号设备等动态检测，目前全线具备试运行条件。
> 
> 试运行期间，动车组列车将进行参数测试、故障模拟及应急演练和按图行车，通过检验各系统在正常与非正常条件下运输组织的适应性验证行车组织方式能否满足运营要求，通过检验设备故障和自然灾害条件下的应急处理能力为正式开通运营提供技术依据。
> 
> 该线共建有桥梁115座，累计长度91公里，占线路总长的25%。全线新建隧道85座，累计长度155.7公里，占线路总长的43.5%。全线共设有吉林、蛟河西等9座车站。
> 
> 吉珲客专开通运营后，将与长吉城际、哈大高铁、盘营高铁和即将开通运营的沈丹客专、丹大快速铁路等共同构成东北地区铁路快速客运网。
> 
> 由于沿线经过 “关东第一山”长白山、 “北国明珠”松花湖、 “关东奇山”拉法山等众多风景名胜，自然风光雄奇壮丽，因此吉珲客专被誉为 “东北最美高铁线”。
> 
> 开通运营后，吉珲客专将成为带动图们江区域合作开发的“新引擎”，对促进吉林省融入国家 “一带一路”战略，拉动地方经济社会发展，特别是对增进少数民族地区经贸、旅游、文化等交流具有十分重要和积极的推动作用。



Kimchi Express。

*China offers to build Hunchun-Vladivostok high-speed railway*

11:42 May 22, 2015 Interfax






Earlier the parties planned to launch a passenger service between Harbin and Vladivostok. Source: Alamy/Legion Media

The government of the Chinese province of Jilin has proposed to construct a high-speed railway between Hunchun (on the China-Russia border) and Vladivostok, Interfax reported on Thursday, citing the Primorye Administration.

The idea was discussed at a meeting between Primorye Governor Vladimir Miklushevsky and the first secretary of Jilin Province's Communist Party of China Committee, Bayin Chaolu.

“We have an idea to build a high-speed railway to Vladivostok,” Chaolu said. “By August, we will already launch a segment to Hunchun. If we manage to extend it together, it will be the first cross-border high-speed backbone between Russia and China.”

According to the report, Miklushevsky is interested in this project and said he would hold talks with the head of Russian Railways, Vladimir Yakunin.

Earlier it was reported China’s Heilongjiang Province proposed to the Far Eastern Railway (a branch of Russian Railways) to launch a passenger service between Harbin and Vladivostok.


- China offers to build Hunchun-Vladivostok high-speed railway | Russia Beyond The Headlines)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Yizhi said:


> i sometimes take this line too. it's nightmare to book tickets online these days, everything sold out too quickly.


book first class than

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> book first class than


For D-class bullet train（200-250kph), ticket fare of first class only 20% higher than second class, first class seats are often sold out first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Kimchi Express。


*The last four months of 2015 will be the harvest season 
for HSRs in Northwest China.

Red lines = in operation
Blue lines = will open in 2015
And more lines are under construction or will start construction!



*

*CRH2G, cold/wind/sand-proof*





*Harbin West Railway Station, Heilongjiang Province, NE China












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> *The last four months of 2015 will be the harvest season
> for HSRs in Northwest China.
> 
> Red lines = in operation
> Blue lines = will open in 2015
> And more lines are under construction or will start construction!
> View attachment 244707
> *
> 
> *CRH2G, cold/wind/sand-proof*
> View attachment 244709
> 
> 
> *Harbin West Railway Station, Heilongjiang Province, NE China
> View attachment 244737
> View attachment 244738
> View attachment 244735
> View attachment 244736
> *


my NE hometown still no HSR..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> my NE hometown still no HSR..


Which place?


----------



## hexagonsnow

Yizhi said:


> my NE hometown still no HSR..


 Did you still go back with the long distance bus?what a tragdy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *The last four months of 2015 will be the harvest season
> for HSRs in Northwest China.
> 
> Red lines = in operation
> Blue lines = will open in 2015
> And more lines are under construction or will start construction!
> View attachment 244707
> *
> 
> *CRH2G, cold/wind/sand-proof*
> View attachment 244709
> 
> 
> *Harbin West Railway Station, Heilongjiang Province, NE China
> View attachment 244737
> View attachment 244738
> View attachment 244735
> View attachment 244736
> *



Harbin-Changchun-Jilin-Hunchun-Vladivostok（Haishenwai）and

Harbin-Mudanjiang-Suifenhe-Ussuriysk（Shuangchengzi）-Vladivostok（Haishenwai）



Harbin-Qiqihar-Hulunbeier-Manzhouli-Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> Which place?









...right in the vaccum of HSR network...

any hope for future lines?




hexagonsnow said:


> Did you still go back with the long distance bus?what a tragdy!


flight to Changchun, then 4 hrs drive.

there are buses too but i don't use much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> railways has already reduced trains to 90 kph till monsoon are over in regions of black clay soil or the cotton growing region.
> i learnt from one of my source that this may be a case of missed surveillance as by lineman.
> i saw close pics and can say for sure that such soil erosion cannot happen in matter of hours as railway claim.
> the sad part is lives were lost.
> RIP.


RIP again.
Let's reply here, better place isn't it?
From every train accident, we can learn something and improve. For geologically complicated countries as India and China, natural disasters cannot be stopped, but we can surely minimise human factors. I learn the death toll of Indian railway is on the decline year after year, it's a positive sign. With Modi's government pouring more money in railway infra, Indian railway is of course on the right track I think.



Yizhi said:


> ...right in the vaccum of HSR network...
> 
> any hope for future lines?


Yellow lines are planned. 
Is Tonghua a prefecture-level city? If yes, it will.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Let's reply here, better place isn't it?


Definitely, i don't like members getting into brawl, kind of losses the issue being discussed.


AndrewJin said:


> From every train accident, we can learn something and improve. For geologically complicated countries as India and China, natural disasters cannot be stopped, but we can surely minimise human factors.


Unfortunately, some human factor will always be involved in any kind of technology. Even if we assume that some years from now, Signalling, track monitoring, warning and even driving, we take out human involved, we still would have human aspect involved in design stage and that always leaves a potential of leaving a latent error or a combination of situation that can lead to some sort of failure.
Here in India, we call railways as run by countless number of railway men who carry out track maintenance, surveillance, control of sections etc. While i have full faith in their dedication toward duty, it isn't wise to assume that they will not commit a mistake. sometime or the other law of averages will catch up and something might go un-noticed. These lead to unfortunate events like these.


AndrewJin said:


> i learn the death toll of Indian railway is on the decline year after year, it's a positive sign.


Thats true but considering the world average of failures and casualties as a result of that is still significantly lower than what we have in India. With more and more advent of automation in track safety, things have improved significantly, but there still is a long road to be travelled. 
One example i can quote is elimination of all manned level crossings on trunk routes by means of over or under passes. this single thing alone has given a big contribution to safety.


AndrewJin said:


> With Modi's government pouring more money in railway infra, Indian railway is of course on the right track I think.


One wonderful thing the new government has done this year (& trend might continue) is that they are now concentrating of capacity addition and upgradation of track infrastructure. They have also resisted from a political gimmick of introducing new trains and improving the existing services. Budget allocation of safety and signalling upgradation is also increased impressively. 

ne thing i could appreciate from this thread is how China has gone in a systematic manner in creation of new HS network. One must take lesson from this is that if a nation systematically and in a disciplined manner approaches a public service, it is possible to achieve very impressive results over several years. 
Of all things my country can learn from China, i guess infrastructure development focussing and project execution would be the foremost thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Definitely, i don't like members getting into brawl, kind of losses the issue being discussed.
> 
> Unfortunately, some human factor will always be involved in any kind of technology. Even if we assume that some years from now, Signalling, track monitoring, warning and even driving, we take out human involved, we still would have human aspect involved in design stage and that always leaves a potential of leaving a latent error or a combination of situation that can lead to some sort of failure.
> Here in India, we call railways as run by countless number of railway men who carry out track maintenance, surveillance, control of sections etc. While i have full faith in their dedication toward duty, it isn't wise to assume that they will not commit a mistake. sometime or the other law of averages will catch up and something might go un-noticed. These lead to unfortunate events like these.
> 
> Thats true but considering the world average of failures and casualties as a result of that is still significantly lower than what we have in India. With more and more advent of automation in track safety, things have improved significantly, but there still is a long road to be travelled.
> One example i can quote is elimination of all manned level crossings on trunk routes by means of over or under passes. this single thing alone has given a big contribution to safety.
> 
> One wonderful thing the new government has done this year (& trend might continue) is that they are now concentrating of capacity addition and upgradation of track infrastructure. They have also resisted from a political gimmick of introducing new trains and improving the existing services. Budget allocation of safety and signalling upgradation is also increased impressively.
> 
> ne thing i could appreciate from this thread is how China has gone in a systematic manner in creation of new HS network. One must take lesson from this is that if a nation systematically and in a disciplined manner approaches a public service, it is possible to achieve very impressive results over several years.
> Of all things my country can learn from China, i guess infrastructure development focussing and project execution would be the foremost thing.


What a shame I couldn't give u a positive rating!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> What a shame I couldn't give u a positive rating!


The lovely pics you post, more than does the job for this railfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Deepest Underground High-speed Rail Station Completed in Tianjin*
2015-08-09 16:35:52 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Guo Jing






The photo taken on August 9, 2015 shows the inside of the Yujiapu Station in north China's Tianjin Municipality. [Photo: CFP]

The world's largest and deepest underground high-speed rail station has been completed,* shortening the trip from Beijing to Tianjin's Yujiabao Financial Zone to only 45 minutes, Xinhua reports.*

The Yujiapu Station in Tianjin is between 60 to 65 meters below ground, stretching the Beijing-Tianjin high-speed rail to the coastal areas of Tianjin. The highest speed of the rail is expected to reach 350 km/h.

As the station is built in saline and alkaline soil, a one-meter thick, 1,435 meter long wall was built to prevent water penetration. 





The photo taken on August 9, 2015 shows the outside of the Yujiapu Station in north China's Tianjin Municipality. [Photo: CFP] 





The photo taken on August 9, 2015 shows the outside of the Yujiapu Station in north China's Tianjin Municipality. [Photo: CFP]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*High-speed testing begins in China's far north*

Early on Monday morning, train No D5001 left the station in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, to begin trial runs on China's northern most high-speed rail line.

The 281-km line with eight stops links Harbin, the provincial capital, to Daqing and Qiqihar. Work began in November 2009, but snow and frozen land posed numerous problems during construction.

In recent months, Harbin Railway Bureau has trained crews on safety measures, service etiquette and emergency procedures.

Chen Min, conductor on No D5001, said, "There is a toilet for the disabled in each carriage, which has an emergency call bell. If passengers get into difficulties, they will receive help from the train staff as soon as possible."

*The line will be tested by extremely low temperatures during the winter.*

Huang Lei, an engineer at the bureau, said the CRH5A high-speed trains on the line are designed to withstand the climate in areas that may be hit by blizzards and temperatures as low as - 40 C. They can withstand adverse weather, such as strong winds, heavy rain, snow and fog.

*The new line, designed for trains running at up to 250 km/h, will go into service in August if it passes a one-month test.

It will cut travel time between Harbin and Qiqihar to about 1 hour 20 minutes from three hours.*

The line is expected to carry about 8 million passengers annually, and 28 pairs of trains will be in operation every day, according to Harbin railway authorities.

It is expected to greatly improve transportation in Harbin, Daqing, Qiqihar and surrounding cities and boost the tourism industry in Harbin and Qiqihar, which is well-known for the Zhalong National Nature Reserve.

*A first-class ticket for travel between Harbin and Qiqihar is likely to cost 103.5 yuan ($16.70) and a second-class ticket 86 yuan ($13.85).

"The ticket price is much cheaper than I imagined," said Liu Guiqing, 56, a retired teacher from Qiqihar.*

"Now I live with my son in Harbin, but I have to return to Qiqihar regularly. The three-hour trip is always arduous, but I believe the opening of the high-speed line will make the journey much easier."

@Yizhi Great news for NE China
_Red lines in operation 
Blue lines due to open in 2015_





*Harbin-Qiqihar Intercity HSR in trial operation by photos*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *High-speed testing begins in China's far north*
> 
> Early on Monday morning, train No D5001 left the station in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, to begin trial runs on China's northern most high-speed rail line.
> 
> The 281-km line with eight stops links Harbin, the provincial capital, to Daqing and Qiqihar. Work began in November 2009, but snow and frozen land posed numerous problems during construction.
> 
> In recent months, Harbin Railway Bureau has trained crews on safety measures, service etiquette and emergency procedures.
> 
> Chen Min, conductor on No D5001, said, "There is a toilet for the disabled in each carriage, which has an emergency call bell. If passengers get into difficulties, they will receive help from the train staff as soon as possible."
> 
> *The line will be tested by extremely low temperatures during the winter.*
> 
> Huang Lei, an engineer at the bureau, said the CRH5A high-speed trains on the line are designed to withstand the climate in areas that may be hit by blizzards and temperatures as low as - 40 C. They can withstand adverse weather, such as strong winds, heavy rain, snow and fog.
> 
> *The new line, designed for trains running at up to 250 km/h, will go into service in August if it passes a one-month test.
> 
> It will cut travel time between Harbin and Qiqihar to about 1 hour 20 minutes from three hours.*
> 
> The line is expected to carry about 8 million passengers annually, and 28 pairs of trains will be in operation every day, according to Harbin railway authorities.
> 
> It is expected to greatly improve transportation in Harbin, Daqing, Qiqihar and surrounding cities and boost the tourism industry in Harbin and Qiqihar, which is well-known for the Zhalong National Nature Reserve.
> 
> *A first-class ticket for travel between Harbin and Qiqihar is likely to cost 103.5 yuan ($16.70) and a second-class ticket 86 yuan ($13.85).
> 
> "The ticket price is much cheaper than I imagined," said Liu Guiqing, 56, a retired teacher from Qiqihar.*
> 
> "Now I live with my son in Harbin, but I have to return to Qiqihar regularly. The three-hour trip is always arduous, but I believe the opening of the high-speed line will make the journey much easier."
> 
> @Yizhi Great news for NE China
> _Red lines in operation
> Blue lines due to open in 2015_
> View attachment 245415
> 
> 
> *Harbin-Qiqihar Intercity HSR in trial operation by photos*
> *
> View attachment 245419
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 245418
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 245417
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 245416
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 245421
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 245422
> *



I sincerely believe that this line should be further extended as early as possible to Manzhouli on the Sino-Russian border。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I sincerely believe that this line should be further extended as early as possible to Manzhouli on the Sino-Russian border。


I hope the same. 
Railway network in NE China is outdated, more 200-250km/h intercity HSRs and 300-350km/h trunk HSRs should be built as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Yichang-Wanzhou railroad winds through mountainous areas*

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 14, 2015 shows a high-speed train running out of a mountain tunnel as it runs on the Yichang-Wanzhou High-speed Railroad, which is built on a viaduct, in Enshi, central China's Hubei Province. The 377-kilometer-long Yichang-Wanzhou Railroad, which is regarded as the most difficult railroad ever built in China, winds through mountainous areas from its eastern station Yichang in Hubei Province to western station Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


>



Wow...

That's definitely a ride one needs to experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Xinjiang(Urumuqi) PDL*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> *Lanzhou-Xinjiang(Urumuqi) PDL*


This is one pretty HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Yichang-Wanzhou railroad winds through mountainous areas*
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Aug. 14, 2015 shows a high-speed train running out of a mountain tunnel as it runs on the Yichang-Wanzhou High-speed Railroad, which is built on a viaduct, in Enshi, central China's Hubei Province. The 377-kilometer-long Yichang-Wanzhou Railroad, which is regarded as the most difficult railroad ever built in China, winds through mountainous areas from its eastern station Yichang in Hubei Province to western station Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing. (Xinhua)
> 
> View attachment 247550
> 
> 
> View attachment 247551
> 
> 
> View attachment 247552
> 
> 
> View attachment 247553


Nice photos, I'm back!
@TaiShang @cirr

@ahojunk I have taken Yichang-Wanzhou railway 3 times. It's a marvel indeed.








Now the real 350km/h along-Yangtze HSR is under final discussion. The pevious 200-250km/h line(including Yichang-Wanzhou railway) was located at a low layer, which means the railway suffers from floods more. In July, a flood from underground river broke the tunnel of Yichang-Wanzhou railway and the subsequent effects lasted for nearly one week before re-operation. At the same time, the parallel higher expressway was 100% OK. The lesson from this railway is, the railway in mountainous region should be constructed at a higher altitude with higher bridges.

As the case of Guiyang-Kunming section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR due to open in 2016.
See how high the railway bridge is!







cirr said:


> *Lanzhou-Xinjiang(Urumuqi) PDL*


He is really a great railway photographer.
I envy his job!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Welcome back @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New CRH sleeper CRH1E & CRH2E in trial run












*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> For D-class bullet train（200-250kph), ticket fare of first class only 20% higher than second class, first class seats are often sold out first.


Do HSR operate like airlines meaning during holiday seasons the ticket prices go up?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Do HSR operate like airlines meaning during holiday seasons the ticket prices go up?


No. The ticket fare is stable, based on speed, mileage and class.
It hasn't changed since bullet train started to run in China.
Same with traditional train, ticket fare unchanged for 2 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

@AndrewJin , welcome back, bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> No. The ticket fare is stable, based on speed, mileage and class.
> It hasn't changed since bullet train started to run in China.
> Same with traditional train, ticket fare unchanged for 2 decades.


maybe during peak times they should increase the price. Makes sense don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> maybe during peak times they should increase the price. Makes sense don't you think?


I don't really think so.
It doesn't matter Chinese railway earns money or not.
Railway including high-speed railway is for lower and middle class, you can regard it as welfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I don't really think so.
> It doesn't matter Chinese railway earns money or not.
> Railway including high-speed railway is for lower and middle class, you can regard it as welfare.


I'm not talking about earning money as I believe infrastructure projects are not meant to earn money. I'm just thinking by doing so there will be some tickets available for people who may not necessarily book way ahead of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I'm not talking about earning money as I believe infrastructure projects are not meant to earn money. I'm just thinking by doing so there will be some tickets available for people who may not necessarily book way ahead of time.


During peak time like traditional holidays, railway bureau will add new trains several days before departure if all tickets are sold out. And the need is too high, no matter you raise the price or not. And there are always some super high VIP seats available, like four times of regular second class price.

A couple of years ago, the price during spring festival was raised about 10-20%. 
然并卵，the problem of Chinese railway is not who gets tickets first but no enough trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> During peak time like traditional holidays, railway bureau will add new trains several days before departure if all tickets are sold out. And the need is too high, no matter you raise the price or not. And there are always some super high VIP seats available, like four times of regular second class price.
> 
> A couple of years ago, the price during spring festival was raised about 10-20%.
> 然并卵，the problem of Chinese railway is not who gets tickets first but no enough trains.


Excellent. Chinese thinking is better. I'm in the west for so long I start to think like them. Where I live they just increase the price to offset passengers load instead of adding more trains!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Excellent. Chinese thinking is better. I'm in the west for so long I start to think like them. Where I live they just increase the price to offset passengers load instead of adding more trains!


In normal days, some bullet trains have only 8 cars. You may find all tickets sold out, then the next day you will find there are hundreds of seats available cause a 8-car train becomes a 16-car train. During spring festival or mid-autumn day, there will be red-eye bullet trains. In CRH depot, there are a lot of standby bullet trains waiting.

Market is not that omnipotent, to provide more possibility is better I think.

A normal weekday in Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> In normal days, some bullet trains have only 8 cars. You may find all tickets sold out, then the next day you will find there are hundreds of seats available cause a 8-car train becomes a 16-car train. During spring festival or mid-autumn day, there will be red-eye bullet trains. In CRH depot, there are a lot of standby bullet trains waiting.
> 
> Market is not that omnipotent, to provide more possibility is better I think.
> 
> A normal weekday in Wuhan
> View attachment 248717
> 
> View attachment 248720



I envy your government. They do things to benefit and make the lives of people better. We have not build a new public highway where I live for almost 30 years! Not one damn highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I envy your government. They do things to benefit and make the lives of people better. We have not build a new public highway where I live for almost 30 years! Not one damn highway.


Meritocracy is long-term tradition.
Government is reckoned as the guardians of people.
We call our mayor 父母官(parent officer).
A mayor is selected from his/her previous achievements in lower government not how they speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Meritocracy is long-term tradition.
> Government is reckoned as the guardians of people.
> We call our mayor 父母官(parent officer).
> A mayor is selected from his/her previous achievements in lower government not how they speech.



We call our leaders 骗子

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> We call our leaders 骗子


That's how charismatic leaders do. 
Chinese mayors can barely do a proper speech, better at negotiation with investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> That's how charismatic leaders do.
> Chinese mayors can barely do a proper speech, better at negotiation with investors.


hehe..i think it was lost in translation. Our leaders are like con artists, scoundrels, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> hehe..i think it was lost in translation. Our leaders are like con artists, scoundrels, etc.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanning-Baise Section of Nanning-Kunming HSR to open in December
The HSR dream of old revolutionary base Baise City comes true*
*南昆客专南百段12月开通 老区百色圆高铁梦*






革命老区广西百色市有望在今年实现“高铁梦”。南宁铁路局20日介绍，目前南昆客运专线南宁至百色段开始轨道设备精调精整，计划10月1日启动联调联试，12月开通运营。

　　于2009年12月开工建设的南昆客运专线(此前称“云桂铁路”)西起云南昆明，东至广西南宁，正线全长710公里，其中南宁至百色段223公里，设计时速250公里，是国家《中长期铁路网规划》重要干线铁路，是广西、云南两省区之间的首条高铁，连接西南贫困地区的新干线铁路，也是穿越广西百色革命老区的首条高铁。

　　中新网记者当天来到南昆客运专线南宁至百色段百色站、平果站实地采访。现场施工人员冒着烈日正在紧张施工，为10月份即将开展的联调联试做准备。

　　高铁建设主要包括路基建设、“四站”安装和站房工程、联调联试、开通运营四个阶段。南宁铁路局介绍，今年7月，南昆客运专线南宁到百色段完成铺轨后，立即开展轨道设备静态验收。

　　据介绍，南昆客运专线南宁至百色段设置南宁西、隆安东、平果、那何北、田东北、田阳、百色共7座车站。目前，电力、电气化、通讯、信号“四电”工程建设完成量已超过90%，全线新建或改建的7个高铁站站房建设全部完成。

　　从8月20日开始，南宁铁路局全面启动轨道精调精整工作，对轨道进行数据采集和精调，具有高铁轨道调试经验的700多技术人员进入现场施工。

　　南宁铁路局称，南昆客运专线建成后，将以南宁为支点，经柳南客专、衡柳高铁进入华中地区，经南广高铁通往珠三角地区，经广西沿海高铁进入北部湾沿海港口连通“海上丝绸之路”，构成西南泛珠三角和环北部湾的快速出海大通道。

　　届时，从南宁到昆明的行车时间将由原来的12小时缩短为5小时左右。南宁至百色的运行时间将由原来的3个多小时缩短至1.5小时，两地间将形成“1小时高铁交通圈”，也将有效释放既有南昆铁路的运输压力。

　　在今年7月末召开的广西年中工作会议上，广西壮族自治区主席陈武表示，今年下半年，广西将建成运营云桂铁路南宁至百色段，加快南昆铁路南宁至百色段增建二线、黎湛铁路电气化改造等项目建设，新开工合浦至湛江铁路，确保全年完成投资150亿元人民币以上。

　　此外，广西将抓紧推进贵阳至南宁客运专线、柳州站站房扩建工程、新建桂林动车所、湘桂铁路衡阳至柳州段电气化、焦柳线怀化至柳州段电气化等5个项目前期工作，力争年内开工。广西积极谋划以南宁为起点、北上连接丝绸之路经济带的铁路新通道，争取列入国家铁路规划。

Nanning Railway Bureau yesterday announced, Nanning-Baise section of Nanning-Kunming HSR will start trial run in October and officially operate in December of 2015.

The 754-kilometre Nanning-Kunming HSR(Yunnan-Guangxi railway) is the first high-speed railway connecting Yunnan Province and Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, two relatively poorer southwestern provinces. The 233-kilometre Nanning-Baise section will operate first with a cruising speed of 250km/h. It will cut the traveling time of Nanning-Baise from more than 3 hours to around 1.5 hours.

It will serve as a key transport corridor of the maritime Silk Road, linking the interior of Southwestern China to ports of Guangxi's Beibu Gulf. Other new railway projects in Guangxi include a second track of old Nanning-Kunming railway, several electrification projects, Guiyang-Nanning HSR, new Guilin CRH Depot, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Nanning-Baise Section of Nanning-Kunming HSR to open in December
> The HSR dream of old revolutionary base Baise City comes true*
> *南昆客专南百段12月开通 老区百色圆高铁梦*
> 
> View attachment 248951
> 
> 革命老区广西百色市有望在今年实现“高铁梦”。南宁铁路局20日介绍，目前南昆客运专线南宁至百色段开始轨道设备精调精整，计划10月1日启动联调联试，12月开通运营。
> 
> 于2009年12月开工建设的南昆客运专线(此前称“云桂铁路”)西起云南昆明，东至广西南宁，正线全长710公里，其中南宁至百色段223公里，设计时速250公里，是国家《中长期铁路网规划》重要干线铁路，是广西、云南两省区之间的首条高铁，连接西南贫困地区的新干线铁路，也是穿越广西百色革命老区的首条高铁。
> 
> 中新网记者当天来到南昆客运专线南宁至百色段百色站、平果站实地采访。现场施工人员冒着烈日正在紧张施工，为10月份即将开展的联调联试做准备。
> 
> 高铁建设主要包括路基建设、“四站”安装和站房工程、联调联试、开通运营四个阶段。南宁铁路局介绍，今年7月，南昆客运专线南宁到百色段完成铺轨后，立即开展轨道设备静态验收。
> 
> 据介绍，南昆客运专线南宁至百色段设置南宁西、隆安东、平果、那何北、田东北、田阳、百色共7座车站。目前，电力、电气化、通讯、信号“四电”工程建设完成量已超过90%，全线新建或改建的7个高铁站站房建设全部完成。
> 
> 从8月20日开始，南宁铁路局全面启动轨道精调精整工作，对轨道进行数据采集和精调，具有高铁轨道调试经验的700多技术人员进入现场施工。
> 
> 南宁铁路局称，南昆客运专线建成后，将以南宁为支点，经柳南客专、衡柳高铁进入华中地区，经南广高铁通往珠三角地区，经广西沿海高铁进入北部湾沿海港口连通“海上丝绸之路”，构成西南泛珠三角和环北部湾的快速出海大通道。
> 
> 届时，从南宁到昆明的行车时间将由原来的12小时缩短为5小时左右。南宁至百色的运行时间将由原来的3个多小时缩短至1.5小时，两地间将形成“1小时高铁交通圈”，也将有效释放既有南昆铁路的运输压力。
> 
> 在今年7月末召开的广西年中工作会议上，广西壮族自治区主席陈武表示，今年下半年，广西将建成运营云桂铁路南宁至百色段，加快南昆铁路南宁至百色段增建二线、黎湛铁路电气化改造等项目建设，新开工合浦至湛江铁路，确保全年完成投资150亿元人民币以上。
> 
> 此外，广西将抓紧推进贵阳至南宁客运专线、柳州站站房扩建工程、新建桂林动车所、湘桂铁路衡阳至柳州段电气化、焦柳线怀化至柳州段电气化等5个项目前期工作，力争年内开工。广西积极谋划以南宁为起点、北上连接丝绸之路经济带的铁路新通道，争取列入国家铁路规划。
> 
> Nanning Railway Bureau yesterday announced, Nanning-Baise section of Nanning-Kunming HSR will start trial run in October and officially operate in December of 2015.
> 
> The 754-kilometre Nanning-Kunming HSR(Yunnan-Guangxi railway) is the first high-speed railway connecting Yunnan Province and Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, two relatively poorer southwestern provinces. The 233-kilometre Nanning-Baise section will operate first with a cruising speed of 250km/h. It will cut the traveling time of Nanning-Baise from more than 3 hours to around 1.5 hours.
> 
> It will serve as a key transport corridor of the maritime Silk Road, linking the interior of Southwestern China to ports of Guangxi's Beibu Gulf. Other new railway projects in Guangxi include a second track of old Nanning-Kunming railway, several electrification projects, Guiyang-Nanning HSR, new Guilin CRH Depot, etc.
> 
> View attachment 248950
> View attachment 248947
> View attachment 248948



Traveling time between Kunming and Nanning cut from 12 hours to 5 hours. Great。

But when is the Baise-Kunming section due for opening?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Traveling time between Kunming and Nanning cut from 12 hours to 5 hours. Great。
> 
> But when is the Baise-Kunming section due for opening?


Optimistic estimation is in 2016. I think it will open during spring festival of 2017.

18.2km Shilin Tunnel, Nanning-Kunming HSR
The longest double-track railway tunnel in China（single-track tunnel is much longer).








New Baise HSR station

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Before Nanning-Baise Section of Nanning-Kunming HSR opening, 
let's have a look at old Nanning-Kunming Railway!



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Before Nanning-Baise Section of Nanning-Kunming HSR opening,
> let's have a look at old Nanning-Kunming Railway!
> View attachment 249105
> View attachment 249108
> View attachment 249109
> View attachment 249110
> View attachment 249111
> View attachment 249106
> *



The good old Chengdu-Kunming Railway is far more perilous than this one。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The good old Chengdu-Kunming Railway is far more perilous than this one。


Monument of railway construction soldiers who lost their lives in 1960s for Chengdu-kunming Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Monument of railway construction soldiers who lost their lives in 1960s for Chengdu-kunming Railway
> View attachment 249131
> View attachment 249132
> View attachment 249133
> View attachment 249134
> View attachment 249135
> View attachment 249136



Work is on-going to turn the single-track railway in to a double-track one。

Hopefully completion by 2020 will bring about an explosion of tourism in the southwestern region which is lavishly rich in landscapes and famous sceneries。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Many of the mountain slopes are barren, China should reforest them as soon as possible.

that's how middle high mountains look like in Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Many of the mountain slopes are barren, China should reforest them as soon as possible.
> 
> that's how middle high mountains look like in Germany


Forestation is good, but not in every place in China, like the very dry regions in above photos about Southwest China. (Liangshan is one of the poorest regions)

My province in Central China









Indeed more forests should be planted especially in highly urbanised regions in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Another great series of photos by respected railway photographer Luo Chunxiao

*Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR in dreams!*
*



*

*Menyuan Country, Qinghai Province*
*Southern slopes of Qilian Mountains*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*9490m-long HSR tunnel, the longest high-speed railway tunnel in the world, also the highest(3600m)
At the border of Qinghai Province and Gansu Province





Shandan Military Horse Farm in Gansu Province
Northern slopes of Qilian Mountains















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hexi Corridor, Gansu Province












Gobi, Xinjiang










*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

@AndrewJin , breathtaking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

Rocking must be!



Götterdämmerung said:


> Many of the mountain slopes are barren, China should reforest them as soon as possible.
> 
> that's how middle high mountains look like in Germany


Germany sceneries are just ordinary in my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

*China unveils high-speed rail line to North Korean border *





China opened a new high-speed rail line to the North Korean border Tuesday as Chinese officials inch ahead with plans to encourage trade with their erratic neighbor.
But some analysts see the new route more as a reflection of China's infrastructure-building programs and a demonstration of Beijing's "soft power" in the region rather than an expectation of an immediate, large surge in tourism and trade with its hermetic neighbor.

The 129-mile route between Shenyang city in the northeast and the Chinese border city of Dandong will allow train travel at up to 156 mph and cut the journey from 3 1/2 hours to 60 minutes, the official New China News Agency said in announcing the line's trial opening. Dandong is the key hub for trade and tourism between North Korea and China; more than 600 border trade enterprises are situated in Dandong and trade with North Korea accounts for 40% of the city's total trade volume.

China is the main trading partner of North Korea and has taken the regional lead in seeking to curb its neighbor's nuclear intentions. But the Pyongyang government's renegade weapons development in recent years and its threats to attack perceived enemies have strained relations with Beijing and slowed the progress of efforts to build up special economic zones intended to pair North Korea's cheap labor with Chinese capital and technological know-how.

Nevertheless, China announced last week that it was preparing to open a border trade zone in Dandong. The Guomenwan trade zone is to open in October during the North Korea-China Economic, Trade, Culture and Tourism Expo, the Liaoning provincial government said.

The zone was built at a cost of $156 million and covers about 240,000 square feet. Chinese residents living within 12 miles of the border will be allowed to exchange commodities at the zone with North Koreans and no taxes will be levied on purchases of about $1,250 or less a day.

There have been tensions and uncertainty in the nearly four years since the unpredictable Kim Jong Un took power after the death of his father, Kim Jong Il, in December 2011. The younger Kim has at times suspended cooperation with the foreign-financed joint venture parks along the Chinese and South Korean borders in protest of criticism from Beijing and Seoul over North Korea's violation of international nuclear nonproliferation agreements.

China has been laying high-speed rail across Asia for the last decade and the new Shenyang-Dandong line is a relatively small and remote stretch of the grand plan for a vibrant new Silk Road across the continent, said Scott Kennedy, director of the Center for Strategic and International Studies' project on Chinese business and political economy.

"This is not that big a deal, economically. It may actually help the city of Shenyang more than it helps Chinese-North Korean relations," Kennedy said.

He called Shenyang a Rust Belt capital beset with large and inefficient state-owned heavy industries in a region mired in debt and recession. The rail line construction that began in 2010 probably provided much-needed jobs in the region, Kennedy said.

Although the special economic zones China has created in North Korea have failed to take off under Pyongyang's reform-resistant leadership, the link could eventually prove important to overall connectivity in the region, Kennedy said.

"China is doing what the United States did in the 1950s, on an equally grandiose scale, in building roadways, rail and airports to connect the country internally and with countries around it," he said.

The new Shenyang-Dandong line is more an expression of good intention to expand investment in infrastructure throughout the Asia-Pacific region and beyond than a reflection of the prospect for increased economic collaboration with Pyongyang, said Wei Liang, a professor of international relations and trade at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies in Monterey.

"Overall expansion of Chinese overseas investment is the end goal. In North Korea, the leader and the policies are very full of uncertainty, especially in its interaction with China over the past decade," Wei said. "Policies can change overnight, so investments are very risky for Chinese companies, especially private companies."

North Korea is highly dependent on trade with China, which accounts for 80% of the reclusive nation's trade volume, Wei said. Last year Pyongyang's exchange of goods with China amounted to $6.86 billion — $4.02 billion in imports and $2.84 billion delivered to Beijing, Wei said.

"I think the Chinese government increasingly feels like North Korea is more of a liability than an opportunity," she said. "Especially within the context of significantly improving relations between South Korea and China."

Russia last year announced several collaborative projects with Pyongyang, including a rail line from the southern port of Khasan to North Korea's Rason terminal. Moscow also wrote off most of North Korea's $11-billion debt in 2012.

But China has been the most steadfast in keeping the door open to mutually advantageous economic projects with North Korea, apparently in hopes of curbing Pyongyang's nuclear developments by providing jobs and incentive for the kind of sweeping economic reforms necessary to transform the country into a state that can feed and provide for its 24 million people.

China unveils high-speed rail line to North Korean border - LA Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


> *China unveils high-speed rail line to North Korean border *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China opened a new high-speed rail line to the North Korean border Tuesday as Chinese officials inch ahead with plans to encourage trade with their erratic neighbor.
> But some analysts see the new route more as a reflection of China's infrastructure-building programs and a demonstration of Beijing's "soft power" in the region rather than an expectation of an immediate, large surge in tourism and trade with its hermetic neighbor.
> 
> The 129-mile route between Shenyang city in the northeast and the Chinese border city of Dandong will allow train travel at up to 156 mph and cut the journey from 3 1/2 hours to 60 minutes, the official New China News Agency said in announcing the line's trial opening. Dandong is the key hub for trade and tourism between North Korea and China; more than 600 border trade enterprises are situated in Dandong and trade with North Korea accounts for 40% of the city's total trade volume.
> 
> China is the main trading partner of North Korea and has taken the regional lead in seeking to curb its neighbor's nuclear intentions. But the Pyongyang government's renegade weapons development in recent years and its threats to attack perceived enemies have strained relations with Beijing and slowed the progress of efforts to build up special economic zones intended to pair North Korea's cheap labor with Chinese capital and technological know-how.
> 
> Nevertheless, China announced last week that it was preparing to open a border trade zone in Dandong. The Guomenwan trade zone is to open in October during the North Korea-China Economic, Trade, Culture and Tourism Expo, the Liaoning provincial government said.
> 
> The zone was built at a cost of $156 million and covers about 240,000 square feet. Chinese residents living within 12 miles of the border will be allowed to exchange commodities at the zone with North Koreans and no taxes will be levied on purchases of about $1,250 or less a day.
> 
> There have been tensions and uncertainty in the nearly four years since the unpredictable Kim Jong Un took power after the death of his father, Kim Jong Il, in December 2011. The younger Kim has at times suspended cooperation with the foreign-financed joint venture parks along the Chinese and South Korean borders in protest of criticism from Beijing and Seoul over North Korea's violation of international nuclear nonproliferation agreements.
> 
> China has been laying high-speed rail across Asia for the last decade and the new Shenyang-Dandong line is a relatively small and remote stretch of the grand plan for a vibrant new Silk Road across the continent, said Scott Kennedy, director of the Center for Strategic and International Studies' project on Chinese business and political economy.
> 
> "This is not that big a deal, economically. It may actually help the city of Shenyang more than it helps Chinese-North Korean relations," Kennedy said.
> 
> He called Shenyang a Rust Belt capital beset with large and inefficient state-owned heavy industries in a region mired in debt and recession. The rail line construction that began in 2010 probably provided much-needed jobs in the region, Kennedy said.
> 
> Although the special economic zones China has created in North Korea have failed to take off under Pyongyang's reform-resistant leadership, the link could eventually prove important to overall connectivity in the region, Kennedy said.
> 
> "China is doing what the United States did in the 1950s, on an equally grandiose scale, in building roadways, rail and airports to connect the country internally and with countries around it," he said.
> 
> The new Shenyang-Dandong line is more an expression of good intention to expand investment in infrastructure throughout the Asia-Pacific region and beyond than a reflection of the prospect for increased economic collaboration with Pyongyang, said Wei Liang, a professor of international relations and trade at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies in Monterey.
> 
> "Overall expansion of Chinese overseas investment is the end goal. In North Korea, the leader and the policies are very full of uncertainty, especially in its interaction with China over the past decade," Wei said. "Policies can change overnight, so investments are very risky for Chinese companies, especially private companies."
> 
> North Korea is highly dependent on trade with China, which accounts for 80% of the reclusive nation's trade volume, Wei said. Last year Pyongyang's exchange of goods with China amounted to $6.86 billion — $4.02 billion in imports and $2.84 billion delivered to Beijing, Wei said.
> 
> "I think the Chinese government increasingly feels like North Korea is more of a liability than an opportunity," she said. "Especially within the context of significantly improving relations between South Korea and China."
> 
> Russia last year announced several collaborative projects with Pyongyang, including a rail line from the southern port of Khasan to North Korea's Rason terminal. Moscow also wrote off most of North Korea's $11-billion debt in 2012.
> 
> But China has been the most steadfast in keeping the door open to mutually advantageous economic projects with North Korea, apparently in hopes of curbing Pyongyang's nuclear developments by providing jobs and incentive for the kind of sweeping economic reforms necessary to transform the country into a state that can feed and provide for its 24 million people.
> 
> China unveils high-speed rail line to North Korean border - LA Times



The Dalian-Dandong high-speed rail will be opened in a few months，thereby completing the formation of the trilateral HSR corridor between Shenyang、Dalian and Dandong。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway to Start Construction*

*Pub Date:* 15-09-01 10:26
*
Source:* Anhui

The much-concerned *Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou high-speed railway* has got approval from China Railway Corporation, according to Anhui Provincial Development and Reform Commission. *The railway is scheduled to start construction in October this year and it is expected to open to traffic in 2020*. By then, the travel time from Hefei to Hangzhou will be only 2 hours.

It is introduced the railway will set 28 stations, including 16 newly built ones. It is learned that *the railway is 796.9 kilometers long and top designed speed is 350 km per hour.*

After the launch of the railway, Bozhou and Fuyang will end the history of no high-speed railway. By then, the travel time from Hefei to Bozhou and Fuyang is only 1 hour and the travel time from Hefei to Zhengzhou will be cut to about 2 hours.

Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway to Start Construction-english-?а?????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Official promotion video of standardized CRH350 train-set

http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=v0163ehluja

Where is @AndrewJin？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

cirr said:


> Official promotion video of standardized CRH350 train-set
> 
> http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=v0163ehluja
> 
> Where is @AndrewJin？


Andrew is banned, 但他说感谢你的视频。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's rapid rail to touch 50,000 km*
Peking Press (IANS) Sunday 6th September, 2015

China's rapid rail network will stretch to over 50,000 km by 2020, a media report said on Sunday.

"China's rail network, already the world's longest with more than 17,000 km, will soon stretch considerably further," said He Huawu, chief engineer of China Railway Corporation.

The network will serve 80 percent of the cities with populations topping half a million people by 2020, the Global Times reported.

The new rail lines will be installed in China's west.

*"We have accumulated rich experience in practice. With strong financial and technical support, it is possible for us to fulfill the task ahead of schedule,"* said Wang Mengshu, a rail expert.

China has produced more than 3,000 high-speed trains with advanced world level operational efficiency, carrying approximately three million passengers daily.

*Passengers using high-speed rail consume less than 8 kilowatt hours of electricity per 100 km, which is six times less than travelling by plane.*

Wang said that most railway construction had focused on the country's densely populated eastern and central region but western China was crucial as it served as a transportation hub linking Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

powastick said:


> Andrew is banned, 但他说感谢你的视频。



Thanks for letting me know.

Hope the ban will be lifted soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Another super station, Shenyang South Railway Station, opened:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Another super station, Shenyang South Railway Station, opened:


Liaoning Province's border triangle!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Another super station, Shenyang South Railway Station, opened:



Truly majestic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

***

*Bombardier snubs Chinese buy offer*
Source: Agencies | September 10, 2015, Thursday | 





A man looks underneath an Innovia Monorail 300 train by Bombardier at a railway technology trade fair in Berlin in this file photo. Canada’s Bombardier has turned down a Chinese offer to buy up to 100 percent of its prized rail unit, underscoring its reluctance to cede control of the unit to a Chinese buyer at this juncture.— Reuters

CANADA’S Bombardier has turned down a Chinese offer to buy up to 100 percent of its prized rail unit, documents seen by Reuters show, underscoring its reluctance to cede control of the unit to a Chinese buyer at this juncture.

Beijing Infrastructure Investment Co (BII), a state-owned company that operates 18 metro lines in China’s capital, has offered to acquire between 60 and 100 percent of Bombardier Transport, an August 14 letter outlining BII’s offer showed.

Bombardier, which is looking to raise cash by listing a minority stake in its transport unit later this year, is attractive to Chinese players like BII, which, encouraged by the Chinese government, are seeking to acquire leading foreign technology to grow their businesses and global footprint.

Selling a majority stake would, however, expose Bombardier to political pressure in its home province of Quebec, where it generates high-paying jobs that could be lost through a takeover by a foreign buyer at a time when Canada’s economy has slipped into recession.

In the letter addressed by BII Chairman Tian Zhenqing to Bombardier’s Executive Chairman Pierre Beaudoin and not yet disclosed to the market, BII put the unit’s enterprise value — calculated as equity plus debt — at US$7-8 billion.

But Bombardier’s Vice President for Mergers and Acquisitions Louis Veronneau, who was copied in the non-binding offer, rejected the proposal in a letter to Tian one week later.

“We are not exploring a transaction involving a majority stake at this juncture,” Veronneau wrote back on August 21.

Excluding debt, analysts and bankers have pegged the equity value of the transportation division at about US$5 billion. Much of the company’s value currently resides in its transport business as its aerospace division has been hurt by delays and cost overruns tied to its C-Series line of commercial jets.

At Tuesday’s close, Bombardier shares had fallen 70 percent this year, and the company’s market capitalization sits at about US$2 billion, well below the equity value of the transportation unit, reflecting the struggles at its aerospace business and heavy debt load.

“BII and BT (Bombardier Transport) will have an incomparable synergetic relationship, and the combination will create a globalized world-class rail industrial group running the whole industrial chain,” Tian wrote, adding that he would keep management teams intact.

Tian said BII planned to fund the acquisition with cash reserves and possibly debt.

@Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> ***
> 
> *Bombardier snubs Chinese buy offer*
> Source: Agencies | September 10, 2015, Thursday |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks underneath an Innovia Monorail 300 train by Bombardier at a railway technology trade fair in Berlin in this file photo. Canada’s Bombardier has turned down a Chinese offer to buy up to 100 percent of its prized rail unit, underscoring its reluctance to cede control of the unit to a Chinese buyer at this juncture.— Reuters
> 
> CANADA’S Bombardier has turned down a Chinese offer to buy up to 100 percent of its prized rail unit, documents seen by Reuters show, underscoring its reluctance to cede control of the unit to a Chinese buyer at this juncture.
> 
> Beijing Infrastructure Investment Co (BII), a state-owned company that operates 18 metro lines in China’s capital, has offered to acquire between 60 and 100 percent of Bombardier Transport, an August 14 letter outlining BII’s offer showed.
> 
> Bombardier, which is looking to raise cash by listing a minority stake in its transport unit later this year, is attractive to Chinese players like BII, which, encouraged by the Chinese government, are seeking to acquire leading foreign technology to grow their businesses and global footprint.
> 
> Selling a majority stake would, however, expose Bombardier to political pressure in its home province of Quebec, where it generates high-paying jobs that could be lost through a takeover by a foreign buyer at a time when Canada’s economy has slipped into recession.
> 
> In the letter addressed by BII Chairman Tian Zhenqing to Bombardier’s Executive Chairman Pierre Beaudoin and not yet disclosed to the market, BII put the unit’s enterprise value — calculated as equity plus debt — at US$7-8 billion.
> 
> But Bombardier’s Vice President for Mergers and Acquisitions Louis Veronneau, who was copied in the non-binding offer, rejected the proposal in a letter to Tian one week later.
> 
> “We are not exploring a transaction involving a majority stake at this juncture,” Veronneau wrote back on August 21.
> 
> Excluding debt, analysts and bankers have pegged the equity value of the transportation division at about US$5 billion. Much of the company’s value currently resides in its transport business as its aerospace division has been hurt by delays and cost overruns tied to its C-Series line of commercial jets.
> 
> At Tuesday’s close, Bombardier shares had fallen 70 percent this year, and the company’s market capitalization sits at about US$2 billion, well below the equity value of the transportation unit, reflecting the struggles at its aerospace business and heavy debt load.
> 
> “BII and BT (Bombardier Transport) will have an incomparable synergetic relationship, and the combination will create a globalized world-class rail industrial group running the whole industrial chain,” Tian wrote, adding that he would keep management teams intact.
> 
> Tian said BII planned to fund the acquisition with cash reserves and possibly debt.
> 
> @Jlaw



If it were not for that Bombardier holds 50% of a joint venture in China，the firm‘s transport business would be worth less than a song。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> ***
> 
> *Bombardier snubs Chinese buy offer*
> Source: Agencies | September 10, 2015, Thursday |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks underneath an Innovia Monorail 300 train by Bombardier at a railway technology trade fair in Berlin in this file photo. Canada’s Bombardier has turned down a Chinese offer to buy up to 100 percent of its prized rail unit, underscoring its reluctance to cede control of the unit to a Chinese buyer at this juncture.— Reuters
> 
> CANADA’S Bombardier has turned down a Chinese offer to buy up to 100 percent of its prized rail unit, documents seen by Reuters show, underscoring its reluctance to cede control of the unit to a Chinese buyer at this juncture.
> 
> Beijing Infrastructure Investment Co (BII), a state-owned company that operates 18 metro lines in China’s capital, has offered to acquire between 60 and 100 percent of Bombardier Transport, an August 14 letter outlining BII’s offer showed.
> 
> Bombardier, which is looking to raise cash by listing a minority stake in its transport unit later this year, is attractive to Chinese players like BII, which, encouraged by the Chinese government, are seeking to acquire leading foreign technology to grow their businesses and global footprint.
> 
> Selling a majority stake would, however, expose Bombardier to political pressure in its home province of Quebec, where it generates high-paying jobs that could be lost through a takeover by a foreign buyer at a time when Canada’s economy has slipped into recession.
> 
> In the letter addressed by BII Chairman Tian Zhenqing to Bombardier’s Executive Chairman Pierre Beaudoin and not yet disclosed to the market, BII put the unit’s enterprise value — calculated as equity plus debt — at US$7-8 billion.
> 
> But Bombardier’s Vice President for Mergers and Acquisitions Louis Veronneau, who was copied in the non-binding offer, rejected the proposal in a letter to Tian one week later.
> 
> “We are not exploring a transaction involving a majority stake at this juncture,” Veronneau wrote back on August 21.
> 
> Excluding debt, analysts and bankers have pegged the equity value of the transportation division at about US$5 billion. Much of the company’s value currently resides in its transport business as its aerospace division has been hurt by delays and cost overruns tied to its C-Series line of commercial jets.
> 
> At Tuesday’s close, Bombardier shares had fallen 70 percent this year, and the company’s market capitalization sits at about US$2 billion, well below the equity value of the transportation unit, reflecting the struggles at its aerospace business and heavy debt load.
> 
> “BII and BT (Bombardier Transport) will have an incomparable synergetic relationship, and the combination will create a globalized world-class rail industrial group running the whole industrial chain,” Tian wrote, adding that he would keep management teams intact.
> 
> Tian said BII planned to fund the acquisition with cash reserves and possibly debt.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jlaw



Canadians are biased and a bit racist against Chinese purchase of any of their companies. They are still living in the 50s, it's commies vs. democracy.  In this case I'm not surprised since their main HQ is in Quebec, a mainly bastardized French speaking province. A little background about Quebec. They receive subsidies from other provinces each year because that province is like the black sheep of the Canadian family. Their motto is **** work, play hard and spend a lot, lol. 

Anyways, their share price in CAD is $1.47/share. I own their shares 7 years ago at $7-9/share. Glad I sold it a long time ago.

Question is, are their trains world class? Because the trains they built locally are not that great.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Canadians are biased and a bit racist against Chinese purchase of any of their companies. They are still living in the 50s, it's commies vs. democracy.  In this case I'm not surprised since their main HQ is in Quebec, a mainly bastardized French speaking province. A little background about Quebec. They receive subsidies from other provinces each year because that province is like the black sheep of the Canadian family. Their motto is **** work, play hard and spend a lot, lol.
> 
> Anyways, their share price in CAD is $1.47/share. I own their shares 7 years ago at $7-9/share. Glad I sold it a long time ago.
> 
> Question is, are their trains world class? Because the trains they built locally are not that great.


Low speed is ok（pressure tightness sucks, but cheap), i mean less than 200km/h. Its new CRH380D(350km/h) manufactured by Sifang-Bombarider joint venture only won a neglectable proportion of the new purchase plan.
@cirr Any number?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*307km-long 350km/h Chongqing-Chengdu HSR in trial run*
*



*

*



*

The *Chengdu–Chongqing Intercity Railway* is a 307-kilometre (191 mi) long high-speed railway that will connect the cities of Chengdu (Sichuan) and Chongqing in southwestern China, with a planned maximum speed of 350 km/h. The route will pass through most of the same cities that the older Chengdu–Chongqing Railway does, but will be significantly shorter due to the greater use of elevated sections and tunnels. It is expected to reduce travel time between Chengdu and Chongqing to 75 minutes, 45 minutes quicker than the current CRH route via Suining. The line will include four major elevated sections and two tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *307km-long 350km/h Chongqing-Chengdu HSR in trial run*
> *
> View attachment 255586
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 255587
> *
> 
> The *Chengdu–Chongqing Intercity Railway* is a 307-kilometre (191 mi) long high-speed railway that will connect the cities of Chengdu (Sichuan) and Chongqing in southwestern China, with a planned maximum speed of 350 km/h. The route will pass through most of the same cities that the older Chengdu–Chongqing Railway does, but will be significantly shorter due to the greater use of elevated sections and tunnels. It is expected to reduce travel time between Chengdu and Chongqing to 75 minutes, 45 minutes quicker than the current CRH route via Suining. The line will include four major elevated sections and two tunnels.
> 
> View attachment 255588



Another piece of the jigsaw in place。Great going。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Another piece of the jigsaw in place。Great going。


Yep, some pieces of jigsaw for the rest of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New Book on CRH to be released!*
@cirr @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Festival of Steam Train 2015












*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Ah, I saw yellow doctor is running.

Hey, Andrew, keep updating this thread, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Ah, I saw yellow doctor is running.
> 
> Hey, Andrew, keep updating this thread, please.


Haha, u know yellow doctor.
He is the hope, which means it won't be soon for the inauguration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Yep, some pieces of jigsaw for the rest of 2015.
> View attachment 255622



You have omitted to include the Nanjing-Anqing HSR which is due for operation in a couple of months。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> You have omitted to include the Nanjing-Anqing HSR which is due for operation in a couple of months。


Too much information dude.
I am quite confused now.
And Nanning-Baise HSR? Hainan's western ring HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Too much information dude.
> I am quite confused now.
> And Nanning-Baise HSR? Hainan's western ring HSR?



One Belt One Road - all roads lead to Xinjiang 






Click on the image to enlarge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> One Belt One Road - all roads lead to Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the image to enlarge


Railway plan, updated by July 2015
@cirr @ahojunk






Waiting for Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR connected to Xi'an, construction a little bit slow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Railway plan, updated by July 2015
> @cirr @ahojunk
> 
> View attachment 256480
> 
> 
> Waiting for Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR connected to Xi'an, construction a little bit slow



Also don't forget Lanzhou-Yinchuan-Baotou-Huhehaote-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Also don't forget Lanzhou-Yinchuan-Baotou-Huhehaote-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR。


Zhangjiakou-Beijing section will soon start construction, i'm not sure about the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China undertakes feasibility study for high-speed train along Yangtze River*

China is undertaking a feasibility study for building a new high-speed railway along the Yangtze River from Shanghai to Chengdu, West China Metropolis Daily reports on Monday.

After completion, the east-west high-speed railway will link 22 major cities along the Yangtze River, starting from Shanghai, running through Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan and Chongqing, and ending in Chengdu.

The new line has a design speed of 350 km per hour and it is called "double track" of Shanghai-Wuhan- Chengdu high-speed line, the current east-west high-speed railway artery.

According to the transportation corridor planning of the Yangtze River economic belt (2014-2020) released by China's State Council, two high-speed rail lines will appear in the region. One is from Shanghai, passing through Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan and Chongqing, to Chengdu; the other is from Shanghai, running through Hangzhou, Nanchang, Changsha and Guiyang, to Kunming.

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0914/c90000-8949598.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China undertakes feasibility study for high-speed train along Yangtze River*
> 
> China is undertaking a feasibility study for building a new high-speed railway along the Yangtze River from Shanghai to Chengdu, West China Metropolis Daily reports on Monday.
> 
> After completion, the east-west high-speed railway will link 22 major cities along the Yangtze River, starting from Shanghai, running through Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan and Chongqing, and ending in Chengdu.
> 
> The new line has a design speed of 350 km per hour and it is called "double track" of Shanghai-Wuhan- Chengdu high-speed line, the current east-west high-speed railway artery.
> 
> According to the transportation corridor planning of the Yangtze River economic belt (2014-2020) released by China's State Council, two high-speed rail lines will appear in the region. One is from Shanghai, passing through Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan and Chongqing, to Chengdu; the other is from Shanghai, running through Hangzhou, Nanchang, Changsha and Guiyang, to Kunming.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0914/c90000-8949598.html


This railway plan will start another around of pro-HSR demonstrations.
The Hubei Province section is already in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Also don't forget Lanzhou-Yinchuan-Baotou-Huhehaote-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR。



The Lanzhou-Yinchuan stretch is the only section that remains at the planning stage。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

15. September 2015 | 00.00 Uhr
*Duisburg
"Wuhan" fährt nun quer durchs Ruhrgebiet*
@Götterdämmerung 
Duisburg: 'Wuhan' fährt nun quer durchs Ruhrgebiet

*First time a German train named after a city abroad
Duisburg‘s sister city, Wuhan China*

长江日报讯（记者余熙）昨天中午，记者连线位于德国的中国驻杜塞尔多夫总领事馆获悉，9月11日，德国联邦铁路局在武汉友好城市杜伊斯堡市举行仪式，隆重命名行驶于鲁尔区的一列客运列车为“中国武汉号”（“Wuhan China”）。仪式结束后，“中国武汉号”列车从该站首发运营。

“中国武汉号”车厢簇新，车体通红，洋洋喜气。冠名字样的前方位置，饰有中文篆体的深红底色白字“汉”，图案十分提神，“Wuhan China”醒目庄重，一目了然；车窗下方德文“Bahn Rhein-Ruhr”，意为“鲁尔地区城际快车”。

在杜伊斯堡中心火车站9号站台举行的这一仪式上，德国联邦铁路局鲁尔区铁路局负责人西格科夫致辞，称在德铁历史上，以外国城市命名客运列车尚属首次。他说，德铁通过参与中欧专列等国际铁路联运大通道的运营，与中国的合作不断增多，希望冠名能为德中友好合作发挥更大作用。

杜伊斯堡市市长林克致辞指出：“1982年，杜伊斯堡市与武汉市结为友好城市，这是德中两国间的第一对友城。近年来，杜伊斯堡市与中国、特别是与武汉市的交流合作越来越密切，杜伊斯堡已成为中欧（武汉）班列等国际铁路联运大通道的欧洲终点。我作为武汉在德友好城市市长，深为‘中国武汉号’列车从此在德国鲁尔地区运行而高兴。”

中国驻杜塞尔多夫总领事冯海阳积极评价德铁首次以外国城市命名客运列车、并将地名选择于中国的武汉市。他说，杜伊斯堡与中方的交流合作更加广泛和深入，该市所在的德国北威州在“丝绸之路经济带建设”中发挥着越来越重要的支点作用，德国联邦铁路与中方在中欧铁路联运大通道方面的合作也呈现方兴未艾之势。他希望中德各界共同努力，以中国的“一带一路”战略为载体，使中德友好合作列车又快又好地向前奔驰。

记者于2013年7月巡访20国际友城、2015年7月参加湖北省全媒体新丝路新闻采访团期间，曾两次采访过杜伊斯堡的市长林克。当记者向他大力推介湖北省武汉市的对外开放区位优势和发展前景时，林克市长告知，杜伊斯堡市政府将推出新的项目，以期促成与友城武汉的全面合作。

记者今年7月在采访冯海阳总领事时也获悉，中国总领事馆正致力于推进德国北威州、特别是杜伊斯堡与中国、特别是与武汉市的合作。这次命名活动，便是中德双边合作的最新成果。












http://www.ditiezu.com/home.php?mod=spacecp&ac=favorite&type=thread&id=427881

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 256937
> View attachment 256939
> View attachment 256938
> 
> 15. September 2015 | 00.00 Uhr
> *Duisburg
> "Wuhan" fährt nun quer durchs Ruhrgebiet*
> @Götterdämmerung
> Duisburg: 'Wuhan' fährt nun quer durchs Ruhrgebiet
> 
> *First time a German train named after a city abroad*
> *Duisburg‘s sister city, Wuhan China*
> 
> 长江日报讯（记者余熙）昨天中午，记者连线位于德国的中国驻杜塞尔多夫总领事馆获悉，9月11日，德国联邦铁路局在武汉友好城市杜伊斯堡市举行仪式，隆重命名行驶于鲁尔区的一列客运列车为“中国武汉号”（“Wuhan China”）。仪式结束后，“中国武汉号”列车从该站首发运营。
> 
> “中国武汉号”车厢簇新，车体通红，洋洋喜气。冠名字样的前方位置，饰有中文篆体的深红底色白字“汉”，图案十分提神，“Wuhan China”醒目庄重，一目了然；车窗下方德文“Bahn Rhein-Ruhr”，意为“鲁尔地区城际快车”。
> 
> 在杜伊斯堡中心火车站9号站台举行的这一仪式上，德国联邦铁路局鲁尔区铁路局负责人西格科夫致辞，称在德铁历史上，以外国城市命名客运列车尚属首次。他说，德铁通过参与中欧专列等国际铁路联运大通道的运营，与中国的合作不断增多，希望冠名能为德中友好合作发挥更大作用。
> 
> 杜伊斯堡市市长林克致辞指出：“1982年，杜伊斯堡市与武汉市结为友好城市，这是德中两国间的第一对友城。近年来，杜伊斯堡市与中国、特别是与武汉市的交流合作越来越密切，杜伊斯堡已成为中欧（武汉）班列等国际铁路联运大通道的欧洲终点。我作为武汉在德友好城市市长，深为‘中国武汉号’列车从此在德国鲁尔地区运行而高兴。”
> 
> 中国驻杜塞尔多夫总领事冯海阳积极评价德铁首次以外国城市命名客运列车、并将地名选择于中国的武汉市。他说，杜伊斯堡与中方的交流合作更加广泛和深入，该市所在的德国北威州在“丝绸之路经济带建设”中发挥着越来越重要的支点作用，德国联邦铁路与中方在中欧铁路联运大通道方面的合作也呈现方兴未艾之势。他希望中德各界共同努力，以中国的“一带一路”战略为载体，使中德友好合作列车又快又好地向前奔驰。
> 
> 记者于2013年7月巡访20国际友城、2015年7月参加湖北省全媒体新丝路新闻采访团期间，曾两次采访过杜伊斯堡的市长林克。当记者向他大力推介湖北省武汉市的对外开放区位优势和发展前景时，林克市长告知，杜伊斯堡市政府将推出新的项目，以期促成与友城武汉的全面合作。
> 
> 记者今年7月在采访冯海阳总领事时也获悉，中国总领事馆正致力于推进德国北威州、特别是杜伊斯堡与中国、特别是与武汉市的合作。这次命名活动，便是中德双边合作的最新成果。
> 
> View attachment 256940
> 
> View attachment 256941
> View attachment 256942



This deserves a can of German beer and a pack of Iranian pistachios for celebration tonight。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chengdu-Chongqing bullet train operational by year end*
September 17, 2015

A high speed rail (HSR) linking Chengdu and Chongqing, both in southwest China, is expected to be operational by the end of the year, local authorities said Wednesday.

The 308-km railway will reduce travel time between the two cities from around two hours to about one and a half hour during its initial operational stage.

On Wednesday, engineers began to test the new line, which stretches 185 km across Sichuan Province and runs 123 km through Chongqing City. A total of 309 bridges and 38 tunnels were built along the main line.

The railway is part of a major east-west high-speed rail corridor project included in China's national high-speed railway development plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Chengdu-Chongqing bullet train operational by year end*
> September 17, 2015
> 
> A high speed rail (HSR) linking Chengdu and Chongqing, both in southwest China, is expected to be operational by the end of the year, local authorities said Wednesday.
> 
> The 308-km railway will reduce travel time between the two cities from around two hours to about one and a half hour during its initial operational stage.
> 
> On Wednesday, engineers began to test the new line, which stretches 185 km across Sichuan Province and runs 123 km through Chongqing City. A total of 309 bridges and 38 tunnels were built along the main line.
> 
> The railway is part of a major east-west high-speed rail corridor project included in China's national high-speed railway development plan.


The first section of 350km/h Shanghai-Wuhan-Chongqing-Chengdu HSR!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A Sino-American company will be established to construct and operate a 370km HSR connecting Los Angeles and Las Vegas。

This will be China's first high-speed rail project in the US。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

@anant_s @ahojunk @powastick @Rajaraja Chola @Gufi @WAJsal @Rasengan @Götterdämmerung @Armstrong @Malik Abdullah @terranMarine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> @anant_s @ahojunk @powastick @Rajaraja Chola @Gufi @WAJsal @Rasengan @Götterdämmerung @Armstrong @Malik Abdullah @terranMarine


please do post some pics of stations.
here in India the new stations have an architecture that honestly look like run of mill stuff (aluminum panels, glass etc) and while they are quite modern, these are devoid of individuality almost monotonous.
i hope they have maintained glimpses or touches of Oriental architecture in here. 
that would surely be a nice way to tell history to next generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> please do post some pics of stations.
> here in India the new stations have an architecture that honestly look like run of mill stuff (aluminum panels, glass etc) and while they are quite modern, these are devoid of individuality almost monotonous.
> i hope they have maintained glimpses or touches of Oriental architecture in here.
> that would surely be a nice way to tell history to next generation.


Major stations in Wuhan, my city
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-22

*Suzhou Railway Station












*

*Xiamen North










*
@anant_s I have uploaded a lot of photos on Chinese railway stations in this thread from page one, check it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

beautiful pics @AndrewJin 
hope to travel on those railway lines someday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Friday, September 11, 2015

*China to invest $US 22.4bn in three new lines
*
Written by Keith Barrow

*CHINA's National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) gave the go-ahead on September 11 for three new lines in central and southwest China, representing a total investment of Yuan 142.8bn ($US 22.4bn).*

The largest of the three projects is the 818km *Zhengzhou - Wanzhou* high-speed line, which will run via Nanyang, Xingshan, Badong, and Wushan. The line will be designed for 350km/h operation, although the initial maximum speed will be 300km/h, with a design capacity of 60 million passengers per year. The total budget for the project is Yuan 118bn, including Yuan 3.6bn for rolling stock. Construction of the Zhengzhou - Xiangyang section will take four years to complete and the remainder of the line will be completed within six years.

In the southwestern province of Yunnan, the NDRC has approved two new lines totalling more than 300km. The 128.5km *Maitreya - Mengzi* line has a budget of Yuan 9.2bn, including Yuan 420m for rolling stock and will be designed to carry up to 40 passenger trains per day and 10 million tonnes of freight per year. The line is expected to open within six years.

The 201.8km *Dali - Lincang* line will be designed to accommodate up to 30 passenger trains per day and 10 million tonnes of freight per year. The total projected investment is Yuan 15.1bn, including Yuan 430m for rolling stock. Construction will take five-and-a-half years to complete. Both lines will be electrified and designed for 160km/h operation.

These two projects are a continuation of China's policy of developing the rail network in Yunnan. Last October the NDRC approved the construction of two new lines which will link the province with Myanmar and Laos.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php...ml?channel=540

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> beautiful pics @AndrewJin
> hope to travel on those railway lines someday


Welcome! 
If I have the chance(i mean enough money), I'd like to experience that super expensive tourism trains in India.
We don't have those trains. Once we had the plan, but opposition from the society was too fierce.
Now we have a lot of tourism trains of the same price as normal traditional trains, not that luxurious but very affordable. 
(1133km,12 hours, $39)
*Train of Dunhuang*
_some photos_
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-35



cirr said:


> The largest of the three projects is the 818km *Zhengzhou - Wanzhou* high-speed line, which will run via Nanyang, Xingshan, Badong, and Wushan. The line will be designed for 350km/h operation, although the initial maximum speed will be 300km/h, with a design capacity of 60 million passengers per year. The total budget for the project is Yuan 118bn, including Yuan 3.6bn for rolling stock. Construction of the Zhengzhou - Xiangyang section will take four years to complete and the remainder of the line will be completed within six years.


This is a vital corridor connecting Southwestern China to Central China.
6 years too slow!
They are wasting money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> Major stations in Wuhan, my city
> https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-22
> 
> *Suzhou Railway Station
> View attachment 257676
> View attachment 257674
> View attachment 257677
> View attachment 257675
> *
> 
> *Xiamen North
> View attachment 257680
> View attachment 257681
> View attachment 257682
> 
> *
> @anant_s I have uploaded a lot of photos on Chinese railway stations in this thread from page one, check it out.


Chinese train stations look like airports.


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Welcome!
> If I have the chance(i mean enough money), I'd like to experience that super expensive tourism trains in India.
> We don't have those trains. Once we had the plan, but opposition from the society was too fierce.
> Now we have a lot of tourism trains of the same price as normal traditional trains, not that luxurious but very affordable.
> (1133km,12 hours, $39)
> *Train of Dunhuang*
> _some photos_


well trains like Palace on Wheels and Maharaja express are beyond reach of even common Indians too.
however best way to travel India by trains is to get an International Tourist Rail pass which is far economical and allows you to see things as they actually are rather than choreographed show of tourist trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> Chinese train stations look like airports.


Not every train stations, but new HSR stations of 1st/2nd tier cities and some of the third tier cities do resemble. One reason is that passengers are now allowed to walk on the platform, so most big railway stations need a huge waiting room with each check-in separated and numbered.

A railway station of a county near my city
Hope it doesn't resemble an airport to you.

arriving






train leaving, I was actually shouted at by platform radio to leave as soon as possible










see, not airport-like, only one check-in





back home train, passengers allowed to walk down to the platform just a couple of minutes before train's arrival. And if ANY one crosses the white line, definitely will be pissed off by platform attendants with a loud-speaker.





@anant_s I took this journey actually just for the station I had never been to. Only stayed half an hour there and bought the next train.



anant_s said:


> well trains like Palace on Wheels and Maharaja express are beyond reach of even common Indians too.
> however best way to travel India by trains is to get an International Tourist Rail pass which is far economical and allows you to see things as they actually are rather than choreographed show of tourist trains.


I still want to try though.
To live like a king.
I haven't even tried VIP class of Chinese HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> Not every train stations, but new HSR stations of 1st/2nd tier cities and some of the third tier cities do resemble. One reason is that passengers are now allowed to walk on the platform, so most big railway stations need a huge waiting room with each check-in separated and numbered.
> 
> A railway station of a county near my city
> Hope it doesn't resemble an airport to you.
> 
> arriving
> View attachment 257806
> 
> 
> train leaving, I was actually shouted at by platform radio to leave as soon as possible
> View attachment 257808
> 
> 
> View attachment 257807
> 
> 
> see, not airport-like, only one check-in
> View attachment 257809
> 
> 
> back home train, passengers allowed to walk down to the platform just a couple of minutes before train's arrival. And if ANY one crosses the white line, definitely will be pissed off by platform attendants with a loud-speaker.
> View attachment 257811
> 
> 
> @anant_s I took this journey actually just for the station I had never been to. Only stayed half an hour there and bought the next train.
> 
> 
> I still want to try though.
> To live like a king.
> I haven't even tried VIP class of Chinese HSR.


They look like airports because of the massive size of them. Chinese stations make British stations look like small bus stops. 

I didn't know walking on the platform is sich a big deal bit i's good to see how law is enforced strongly. It prevents so many unnecessary accidents from happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

anant_s said:


> beautiful pics @AndrewJin
> hope to travel on those railway lines someday



Or Chinese built line in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Or Chinese built line in India


absolutely.
if things go as plan, New Delhi Chennai High speed line could see Chinese trainsets. that by the way is also the longest planned HS line in country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> They look like airports because of the massive size of them. Chinese stations make British stations look like small bus stops.
> 
> I didn't know walking on the platform is sich a big deal bit i's good to see how law is enforced strongly. It prevents so many unnecessary accidents from happening.


China is perhaps the only country in the world where passengers are not allowed walking on the platform any time they like. I think it has several reasons,
1, ID/security check in the waiting room
(A lot of fugitives are caught when they show their ID or fake ID)

2, too many people with huge suitcases for a single train, potential danger on platform
(especially during traditional festival, for example the crazy spring festival travel rush)

3, speed, you have no response time. see the following photos

Train bound for Shanghai passing *Suzhou North* & *Kunshan South* without slowing down

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

About HSR, energy, urbanisation, traditional festival, etc
@ahojunk @powastick @Azizam @anant_s @Gufi @Rasengan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*24 intercity railways to link Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei: Dragon's Iron Web*

Twenty-four intercity railway lines running over 3,453 kilometers with an investment of roughly 615 billion yuan ($97 billion) will be built by 2050 to link Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region, the Beijing News reported on Thursday.

Among them, eight intercity railways, including Chongli section of Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway serving the 2022 Winter Olympics, will be built as of 2020 with an investment of 193.2 billion yuan so as to shift some non-capital functions and industries from downtown Beijing to suburban areas, and neighboring Hebei province and Tianjin municipality.

The construction of the rest 16 railways will be completed by 2050, according to a report released by The Third Railway Survey and Design Institute Group Corporation.

24 intercity railways to link Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

China Railway Network 2014






China Expressway Network 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> China Railway Network 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Expressway Network 2014


This is not China's expressway network but* planned national expressway network(some sections not finished)*.
National expressway doesn't mean it's better than *provincial expressway*.

*National(start with G) + Provincial(start with S) in operation





Yangtze River Delta
(Shanghai-Hangzhou-Suzhou-Nanjing)





Pearl River Delta
(Shenzhen+Guangzhou+HK+Macao)





Beijing-Tianjin-Tangshan





Chengdu-Chongqing, Western China





Central Triangle (Wuhan-Changsha-Nanchang)



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> About HSR, energy, urbanisation, traditional festival, etc
> @ahojunk @powastick @Azizam @anant_s @Gufi @Rasengan et al


I've watched this before and it is one of the nicest documentaries about modern China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Or Chinese built line in India


200-250km/h passenger-dedicated lines are very economical for India's current fiscal status.
In China, such D trains(200-250km/h) is priced at around 0.30 yuan(3 rupees).

I don't think it's very pricey for business passengers or middle class Indians.



Azizam said:


> I've watched this before and it is one of the nicest documentaries about modern China.


This series encompasses more aspects on China, not just about infra but also around vocational education, IT start-ups, gene industry, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed railway to open in NE China *
September 18, 2015

China will open a new high-speed rail line to link Hunchun, which borders the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and Russia, and Jilin, two cities in Jilin Province on Sunday.

The Jilin-Tumen-Hunchun High-speed Railway will be the first passenger rail line to Hunchun, according to China Railway Corporation (CRC) on Friday.

It will extend 360 kilometers with nine stations and run at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour.

The project broke ground in 2011 and was put into trial operation in August this year.

The new railway is expected to improve the transportation network in northeast China, boost regional economic development and facilitate unity among ethnic communities, according to the CRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LowPost

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 256937
> View attachment 256939
> View attachment 256938
> 
> 15. September 2015 | 00.00 Uhr
> *Duisburg
> "Wuhan" fährt nun quer durchs Ruhrgebiet*
> @Götterdämmerung
> Duisburg: 'Wuhan' fährt nun quer durchs Ruhrgebiet
> 
> *First time a German train named after a city abroad*
> *Duisburg‘s sister city, Wuhan China*
> 
> 长江日报讯（记者余熙）昨天中午，记者连线位于德国的中国驻杜塞尔多夫总领事馆获悉，9月11日，德国联邦铁路局在武汉友好城市杜伊斯堡市举行仪式，隆重命名行驶于鲁尔区的一列客运列车为“中国武汉号”（“Wuhan China”）。仪式结束后，“中国武汉号”列车从该站首发运营。
> 
> “中国武汉号”车厢簇新，车体通红，洋洋喜气。冠名字样的前方位置，饰有中文篆体的深红底色白字“汉”，图案十分提神，“Wuhan China”醒目庄重，一目了然；车窗下方德文“Bahn Rhein-Ruhr”，意为“鲁尔地区城际快车”。
> 
> 在杜伊斯堡中心火车站9号站台举行的这一仪式上，德国联邦铁路局鲁尔区铁路局负责人西格科夫致辞，称在德铁历史上，以外国城市命名客运列车尚属首次。他说，德铁通过参与中欧专列等国际铁路联运大通道的运营，与中国的合作不断增多，希望冠名能为德中友好合作发挥更大作用。
> 
> 杜伊斯堡市市长林克致辞指出：“1982年，杜伊斯堡市与武汉市结为友好城市，这是德中两国间的第一对友城。近年来，杜伊斯堡市与中国、特别是与武汉市的交流合作越来越密切，杜伊斯堡已成为中欧（武汉）班列等国际铁路联运大通道的欧洲终点。我作为武汉在德友好城市市长，深为‘中国武汉号’列车从此在德国鲁尔地区运行而高兴。”
> 
> 中国驻杜塞尔多夫总领事冯海阳积极评价德铁首次以外国城市命名客运列车、并将地名选择于中国的武汉市。他说，杜伊斯堡与中方的交流合作更加广泛和深入，该市所在的德国北威州在“丝绸之路经济带建设”中发挥着越来越重要的支点作用，德国联邦铁路与中方在中欧铁路联运大通道方面的合作也呈现方兴未艾之势。他希望中德各界共同努力，以中国的“一带一路”战略为载体，使中德友好合作列车又快又好地向前奔驰。
> 
> 记者于2013年7月巡访20国际友城、2015年7月参加湖北省全媒体新丝路新闻采访团期间，曾两次采访过杜伊斯堡的市长林克。当记者向他大力推介湖北省武汉市的对外开放区位优势和发展前景时，林克市长告知，杜伊斯堡市政府将推出新的项目，以期促成与友城武汉的全面合作。
> 
> 记者今年7月在采访冯海阳总领事时也获悉，中国总领事馆正致力于推进德国北威州、特别是杜伊斯堡与中国、特别是与武汉市的合作。这次命名活动，便是中德双边合作的最新成果。
> 
> View attachment 256940
> 
> View attachment 256941
> View attachment 256942



It's just a lame suburban train however, not an HSR bullet train.    Jolly good news though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

anant_s said:


> beautiful pics @AndrewJin
> hope to travel on those railway lines someday



Or Chinese built line in India 


AndrewJin said:


> 200-250km/h passenger-dedicated lines are very economical for India's current fiscal status.
> In China, such D trains(200-250km/h) is priced at around 0.30 yuan(3 rupees).
> 
> I don't think it's very pricey for business passengers or middle class Indians.
> 
> 
> This series encompasses more aspects on China, not just about infra but also around vocational education, IT start-ups, gene industry, etc.



Comparing the fastest trains in India are at maximum of 160-180 (that too a few), increasing the speed to 250 kmph in itself is a good improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed railway to open in NE China *
> September 18, 2015
> 
> China will open a new high-speed rail line to link Hunchun, which borders the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and Russia, and Jilin, two cities in Jilin Province on Sunday.
> 
> The Jilin-Tumen-Hunchun High-speed Railway will be the first passenger rail line to Hunchun, according to China Railway Corporation (CRC) on Friday.
> 
> It will extend 360 kilometers with nine stations and run at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour.
> 
> The project broke ground in 2011 and was put into trial operation in August this year.
> 
> The new railway is expected to improve the transportation network in northeast China, boost regional economic development and facilitate unity among ethnic communities, according to the CRC.


Good news about new railways in NE China comes out everyday.
Not a single line is inaugurated in my province this year.



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Or Chinese built line in India
> 
> 
> Comparing the fastest trains in India are at maximum of 160-180 (that too a few), increasing the speed to 250 kmph in itself is a good improvement.


That's not too hard. Some old lines in China were upgraded to 250km/h before 2007.

2004

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed railway to open in NE China *
> September 18, 2015
> 
> China will open a new high-speed rail line to link Hunchun, which borders the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and Russia, and Jilin, two cities in Jilin Province on Sunday.
> 
> The Jilin-Tumen-Hunchun High-speed Railway will be the first passenger rail line to Hunchun, according to China Railway Corporation (CRC) on Friday.
> 
> It will extend 360 kilometers with nine stations and run at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour.
> 
> The project broke ground in 2011 and was put into trial operation in August this year.
> 
> The new railway is expected to improve the transportation network in northeast China, boost regional economic development and facilitate unity among ethnic communities, according to the CRC.



Fantastic news for kimchi and bulgogi lovers。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Fantastic news for kimchi and bulgogi lovers。


Not so into Kimchi, bulgogi buffet is my thing.

Some photos taken on the trial-run train

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> Not so into Kimchi, bulgogi buffet is my thing.
> 
> Some photos taken on the trial-run train
> View attachment 258316
> View attachment 258315
> View attachment 258318
> View attachment 258317
> View attachment 258319
> View attachment 258320


Very impressive!In yanbian jilin province?



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Or Chinese built line in India
> 
> 
> Comparing the fastest trains in India are at maximum of 160-180 (that too a few), increasing the speed to 250 kmph in itself is a good improvement.


Indian need to improve the equipment which as "virtu "from last centry before get the new bullettrain.The railway is a system not just the train,but the manage system、rear system and manufact system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> Very impressive!In yanbian jilin province?


Jilin-Tumen-Hunchun High-speed Railway which will open tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> Jilin-Tumen-Hunchun High-speed Railway which will open tomorrow
> View attachment 258321
> 
> View attachment 258322


I like this map cause it made china like a huge city and the highspeed bullet train just like the subway!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> I like this map cause it made china like a huge city and the highspeed bullet train just like the subway!


Bilingual version and English version attached
(not very updated, by Feb.2015, lines opened from Feb not shown)
@Azizam @powastick @Gufi @liubang @Huan @anant_s @Martian2 @ahojunk



Arryn said:


> It's just a lame suburban train however, not an HSR bullet train.    Jolly good news though


Yes, regional train in Ruhrgebiet.
I have heard from Chinese railway fans who work in Germany that DB trains are not so punctual as before, is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*11200km/h 210km/h locomotive now in trial run













*

@cirr What do u think the role of such loco? For sleeper trains running on HSR at night? (160km/h sleeper trains already on HSR at night)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *11200km/h 210km/h locomotive now in trial run
> View attachment 258329
> 
> 
> View attachment 258330
> 
> 
> View attachment 258328
> *
> 
> @cirr What do u think the role of such loco? For sleeper trains running on HSR at night? (160km/h sleeper trains already on HSR at night)



For high-speed freight trains？For passenger trains on the Qinghai-Tibet and Sichuan-Tibet rails? For conventional trains running at 200kph？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, regional train in Ruhrgebiet.
> I have heard from Chinese railway fans who work in Germany that DB trains are not so punctual as before, is it true?



The trains aren't always tardy but delays do occur at times, I'm afraid. On top of that there were strikes in the past months which completely disrupted the usual timetable. @Götterdämmerung and @Deino live in different towns than where I live but they can attest to this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> 200-250km/h passenger-dedicated lines are very economical for India's current fiscal status.
> In China, such D trains(200-250km/h) is priced at around 0.30 yuan(3 rupees).
> 
> I don't think it's very pricey for business passengers or middle class Indians.
> 
> 
> This series encompasses more aspects on China, not just about infra but also around vocational education, IT start-ups, gene industry, etc.


Watched those 3 too before bro. Very much enjoyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Azizam said:


> Watched those 3 too before bro. Very much enjoyed.


Far from developed dude. Currently only 8 provinces reach per capita GDP of $10,000(2014). I don't believe in PPP so I won't use other number. If PPP is real, GDP per capita in my city is more than $30,000 (from $16,000).

Look at one of the richest regions, Shanghai-Jiangsu Province-Zhejang Province
regional difference is obvious
(GDP per capita in $)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

AndrewJin said:


> Not every train stations, but new HSR stations of 1st/2nd tier cities and some of the third tier cities do resemble. One reason is that passengers are now allowed to walk on the platform, so most big railway stations need a huge waiting room with each check-in separated and numbered.
> 
> A railway station of a county near my city
> Hope it doesn't resemble an airport to you.
> 
> arriving
> View attachment 257806
> 
> 
> train leaving, I was actually shouted at by platform radio to leave as soon as possible
> View attachment 257808
> 
> 
> View attachment 257807
> 
> 
> see, not airport-like, only one check-in
> View attachment 257809
> 
> 
> back home train, passengers allowed to walk down to the platform just a couple of minutes before train's arrival. And if ANY one crosses the white line, definitely will be pissed off by platform attendants with a loud-speaker.
> View attachment 257811
> 
> 
> @anant_s I took this journey actually just for the station I had never been to. Only stayed half an hour there and bought the next train.
> 
> 
> I still want to try though.
> To live like a king.
> I haven't even tried VIP class of Chinese HSR.



Bro how many hsr stations would be there in china which are big stations like airports?


----------



## AndrewJin

truthseeker2010 said:


> Bro how many hsr stations would be there in china which are big stations like airports?


What kind of airports?
If u mean big as international airports, probably every 1/2 tier cites and all provincial capitals have at least one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

AndrewJin said:


> What kind of airports?
> If u mean big as international airports, probably every 1/2 tier cites and all provincial capitals have at least one.



i mean how many grand rail stations in china?, any idea, you have loads of info on hsr in china.


----------



## AndrewJin

truthseeker2010 said:


> i mean how many grand rail stations in china?, any idea, you have loads of info on hsr in china.


If u can describe your definition of grandness, I think I can tell your an approximate number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

AndrewJin said:


> If u can describe your definition of grandness, I think I can tell your an approximate number.



u said only tier1/2 cities have big stations, now there is no official definition of city tiers, and does other tier cities have stations that have common stations with conventional hsr? now with big stations i mean they are expensive to build and are frequently built as independent projects as said in this article. 
Cost of High Speed Rail in China One Third Lower than in Other Countries


----------



## truthseeker2010

cirr said:


> Another super station, Shenyang South Railway Station, opened:




@AndrewJin something like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

truthseeker2010 said:


> @AndrewJin something like this?


Let me use photos to explain
1)* Super big* like Beijing South and Shenyang South
(provincial capitals and economic hubs)
25-30

2) *Big. *（strong non-provincial-capital city)
at least 30
Ningbo City
*








3) median *(every prefecture-level cities and strong counties)
100+
Sanya City
*









4) small (counties)*
several hundred
Xiapu County
*




*
Wenchang County
*





5) intercity stations(every 3-15km)*
Xipu, Pixian County
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

The Beijing-Tianjin HSR extention begins formal operation today。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The Beijing-Tianjin HSR extention begins formal operation today。


And *Jilin-Tumen-Hunchun Intercity HSR* today, the most beautiful high-speed railway of NE China!




@Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The Beijing-Tianjin HSR extention begins formal operation today。


*First day of the extension section of Beijing-Tianjin HSR
Yujiabao Underground Railway Station


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *First day of the extension section of Beijing-Tianjin HSR
> Yujiabao Underground Railway Station
> View attachment 258694
> 
> 
> View attachment 258696
> 
> 
> View attachment 258695
> 
> 
> View attachment 258693
> *



Probably the world's first HSR underground？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Probably the world's first HSR underground？


Probably?
Next will *Shenzhen-HK section*, the whole line is underground including *Shenzhen Futian Station*(open this year) and *West Kowloon Station*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Not just Chinese, Russian joined today's inauguration of Jilin-Hunchun HSR
The new era of Jilin's tourism and industry!

Four languages*






















*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> *Not just Chinese, Russian joined today's inauguration of Jilin-Hunchun HSR
> The new era of Jilin's tourism and industry!
> 
> Four languages*
> View attachment 258781



Chinese Railways urgently needs a good graphic designer. The font is completely out of place.


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Chinese Railways urgently needs a good graphic designer. The font is completely out of place.


u mean the names?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> u mean the names?



No, the typography and the colour. It's looks fugly and garish. You see, it's the tiny little details that makes country developed or not developed.


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> No, the typography and the colour. It's looks fugly and garish. You see, it's the tiny little details that makes country developed or not developed.



They are a semi-military organisation. I don't expect that as long as they keep several thousand bullet trains safe everyday.
The photo that a Korean sits makes me think of North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> They are a semi-military organisation. I don't expect that.
> The photo that a Korean sits makes me think of North Korea.



Even the Bundewehr commissioned a well known design studio for its PR works. I know the guy who did the new logo and all related graphic design works for them.

I mean, you build a great station and all you need is some ugly fonts plastered on the building and it looks like a building from China in the 1980s.


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Even the Bundewehr commissioned a well known design studio for its PR works. I know the guy who did the new logo and all related graphic design works for them.
> 
> I mean, you build a great station and all you need is some ugly fonts plastered on the building and it looks like a building from China in the 1980s.


OK.
I don't like those characters on information desk, but I am Ok with characters on the station.
Those Chinese/Korean characters on the station is *Han Dynasty style* 2000 years ago.
Clerical script - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@cirr 
Newest version of HSR jigsaw
Hope they can renew that metro-style HSR network map soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> OK.
> I don't like those characters on information desk, but I am Ok with characters on the station.
> Those Chinese/Korean characters on the station is *Han Dynasty style* 2000 years ago.
> Clerical script - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm talking about the Latin letter. It's not just the railway stations, very often products from China get bad impression because they pay too little on packaging and design even though the product is good. Apple is successful because they pay attention even to the little dot of a brochure. Look at the high end brand from Europe how much attention they pay on details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> I'm talking about the Latin letter. It's not just the railway stations, very often products from China get bad impression because they pay too little on packaging and design even though the product is good. Apple is successful because they pay attention even to the little dot of a brochure. Look at the high end brand from Europe how much attention they pay on details.


OK. About latin letters, I agree.
I don't have any impression on Europeans brands, iPhone is perfect on package design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> OK. About latin letters, I agree.



Look at the Latin font outside the station (name of station) and the Latin font at the helping desk. One is a serif and the other is a sans serif. That just doesn't work. Now go to an Apple shop or open their website and see the difference. It's one font from start to the end. You can in fact compare with any other company in Europe as well.

Another friend of mine got an commission from Hyundai to create a Latin font for them that harmonizes with their Hangul font and they paid him handsomely. The Hangul font was also specially created for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Look at the Latin font outside the station (name of station) and the Latin font at the helping desk. One is a serif and the other is a sans serif. That just doesn't work. Now go to an Apple shop or open their website and see the difference. It's one font from start to the end. You can in fact compare with any other company in Europe as well.
> 
> Another friend of mine got an commission from Hyundai to create a Latin font for them that harmonizes with their Hangul font and they paid him handsomely. The Hangul font was also specially created for them.


I am actually for banning the use of English on the facade of railway stations. 
But I agree they should be improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> I am actually for banning the use of English on the facade of railway stations.
> But I agree they should be improved.



Chinese Railways should commission a team of designers who is well versed in Chinese as well as European typography.

China should just stick to pinyin and don't translate everything into English as most of the time they are just horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Chinese Railways should commission a team of designers who is well versed in Chinese as well as European typography.
> 
> China should just stick to pinyin and don't translate everything into English as most of the time they are just horrible.


hehe. True, those English is understood by nobody, just a sign of existence.

Very few can master two languages, and educators are lowering the scores of English test among overall scores.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> hehe. True, those English is understood by nobody, just a sign of existence.
> 
> Very few can master two language, and educators are lowering the scores of English test in overall scores.



Beside getting rid of getting ridiculed for Chinglish, it's also a way to promote Chinese to a wider audience. People are forced to learn at least some words such as street names and names of places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Beside getting rid of getting ridiculed for Chinglish, it's also a way to promote Chinese to a wider audience. People are forced to learn at least some words such as street names and names of places.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Extension line of China's first high-speed railway starts running*

An extension of China's first high-speed railway started services on Sunday with only about one hour travel time from Beijing to Tianjin's coastal commercial district.

The new line extends from Tianjin High Speed Railway Station, the previous terminal, to Yujiapu business district in Binhai New Area.

The extension is part of a bigger plan for the integration of Beijing, neighboring Tianjin Municipality and Hebei province.

"A one-hour transportation grid, formed by inter-city rails and metros, will be formed in a 70-kilometer radius around Beijing," said Zhou Zhengyu, director of Beijing transport commission .

The extension runs over 45 kilometers at a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour. Yujiapu station is underground with convenient links to subway, buses and other public transportation. Besides the extension, at last six other inter-city lines in the city area are under construction.Twenty four new intercity rail lines will come into being in the region by 2050, with combined length of 3,453 km.

In addition, more than 940 kilometers of highway will be built in the next two years. "Travel time within the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei circle will be under three hours," said Zhou.

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0920/c90882-8952527.html






***

*High-speed rail in NE China linking borders of North Korea and Russia starts operation*

The high-speed railway from Changchun to Hunchun, eastern most city of China, officially opened to traffic on Sept. 20. It connects the borders of China, North Korea and Russia, Xinhua reports on Monday, quoting resources of China's National Radio.

The railway starts from Changchun, capital city of northeastern China's Jilin province, and runs all the way to Hunchun in only three hours and five minutes. It is a major part of the rapid transportation network in northeastern region of China.

It is also China's gateway to North Korea and Russia in Northeast Asia and an important channel to the Sea of Japan.

The high-speed railway will run through the beautiful scenic spots in Jilin province, including the Songhua Lake, Changbai Mountain and Jiaohe Red Leave Valley, so it is dubbed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China's northeast region. 

http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0921/c90000-8952808.html






***

China's first rail route to Hunchun city bordering Russia and the DPRK was put into operation on Sun. The Jituhun line has been crowned “NE. China’s most beautiful high-speed rail” for the spectacular scenery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Extension line of China's first high-speed railway starts running*
> 
> An extension of China's first high-speed railway started services on Sunday with only about one hour travel time from Beijing to Tianjin's coastal commercial district.
> 
> The new line extends from Tianjin High Speed Railway Station, the previous terminal, to Yujiapu business district in Binhai New Area.
> 
> The extension is part of a bigger plan for the integration of Beijing, neighboring Tianjin Municipality and Hebei province.
> 
> "A one-hour transportation grid, formed by inter-city rails and metros, will be formed in a 70-kilometer radius around Beijing," said Zhou Zhengyu, director of Beijing transport commission .
> 
> The extension runs over 45 kilometers at a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour. Yujiapu station is underground with convenient links to subway, buses and other public transportation. Besides the extension, at last six other inter-city lines in the city area are under construction.Twenty four new intercity rail lines will come into being in the region by 2050, with combined length of 3,453 km.
> 
> In addition, more than 940 kilometers of highway will be built in the next two years. "Travel time within the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei circle will be under three hours," said Zhou.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0920/c90882-8952527.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *High-speed rail in NE China linking borders of North Korea and Russia starts operation*
> 
> The high-speed railway from Changchun to Hunchun, eastern most city of China, officially opened to traffic on Sept. 20. It connects the borders of China, North Korea and Russia, Xinhua reports on Monday, quoting resources of China's National Radio.
> 
> The railway starts from Changchun, capital city of northeastern China's Jilin province, and runs all the way to Hunchun in only three hours and five minutes. It is a major part of the rapid transportation network in northeastern region of China.
> 
> It is also China's gateway to North Korea and Russia in Northeast Asia and an important channel to the Sea of Japan.
> 
> The high-speed railway will run through the beautiful scenic spots in Jilin province, including the Songhua Lake, Changbai Mountain and Jiaohe Red Leave Valley, so it is dubbed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China's northeast region.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0921/c90000-8952808.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> China's first rail route to Hunchun city bordering Russia and the DPRK was put into operation on Sun. The Jituhun line has been crowned “NE. China’s most beautiful high-speed rail” for the spectacular scenery.


Two HSRs inaugurated yesterday.
There will be several new lines to open late this year, including Dandong-Dalian HSR(forming the HSR triangle of Liaoning Province), Hainan West Ring HSR(forming the ring HSR of Hainan Island), etc.

*Hainan Island's Ring Intercity HSR*





HSR Station of Fushan village, Hainan Island

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

People visit the model of Chinese high-speed train during the 12th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2015. (Xinhua/Liu Guangming)





People visit the model of Chinese high-speed train during the 12th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2015. (Xinhua/Liu Guangming)





People visit the model of Chinese high-speed train during the 12th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2015. (Xinhua/Liu Guangming)





People visit the model of Chinese high-speed train during the 12th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2015. (Xinhua/Liu Guangming)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Extension line of China's first high-speed railway starts running*
> 
> An extension of China's first high-speed railway started services on Sunday with only about one hour travel time from Beijing to Tianjin's coastal commercial district.
> 
> The new line extends from Tianjin High Speed Railway Station, the previous terminal, to Yujiapu business district in Binhai New Area.
> 
> The extension is part of a bigger plan for the integration of Beijing, neighboring Tianjin Municipality and Hebei province.
> 
> "A one-hour transportation grid, formed by inter-city rails and metros, will be formed in a 70-kilometer radius around Beijing," said Zhou Zhengyu, director of Beijing transport commission .
> 
> The extension runs over 45 kilometers at a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour. Yujiapu station is underground with convenient links to subway, buses and other public transportation. Besides the extension, at last six other inter-city lines in the city area are under construction.Twenty four new intercity rail lines will come into being in the region by 2050, with combined length of 3,453 km.
> 
> In addition, more than 940 kilometers of highway will be built in the next two years. "Travel time within the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei circle will be under three hours," said Zhou.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0920/c90882-8952527.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *High-speed rail in NE China linking borders of North Korea and Russia starts operation*
> 
> The high-speed railway from Changchun to Hunchun, eastern most city of China, officially opened to traffic on Sept. 20. It connects the borders of China, North Korea and Russia, Xinhua reports on Monday, quoting resources of China's National Radio.
> 
> The railway starts from Changchun, capital city of northeastern China's Jilin province, and runs all the way to Hunchun in only three hours and five minutes. It is a major part of the rapid transportation network in northeastern region of China.
> 
> It is also China's gateway to North Korea and Russia in Northeast Asia and an important channel to the Sea of Japan.
> 
> The high-speed railway will run through the beautiful scenic spots in Jilin province, including the Songhua Lake, Changbai Mountain and Jiaohe Red Leave Valley, so it is dubbed as the most beautiful high-speed railway in China's northeast region.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n/2015/0921/c90000-8952808.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> China's first rail route to Hunchun city bordering Russia and the DPRK was put into operation on Sun. The Jituhun line has been crowned “NE. China’s most beautiful high-speed rail” for the spectacular scenery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


>


Beijing-Zhangjiekou HSR is vital for Winter Olympics 2022 in Beijing/Zhangjiakou.
The relatively poor region of Northern Hebei will be completely changed by better connection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Azizam said:


> Watched those 3 too before bro. Very much enjoyed.



Indeed, it's been a long since I saw a documentary where there is no political bs or China bashing. Just plain telling it like it is.

Another China documentary that is so Pro China because China was weak then:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*'4S store' for locomotives*
September 22, 2015




Ailing locomotives receive checks. (Photo/cnwest.com)

The Harmony high-power electric locomotive, weighing 150 tons and with a pulling force of 5,000 tons, is the most widely used locomotive in Chinese railways currently. Just like cars, which needs maintenance after a certain mileage, locomotives need overhaul after having run over 1 million kilometers. Xi'an locomotive repair depot is an overhaul base for Harmony locomotives, in other words, the "4S store" of locomotives.

Xi'an locomotive repair depot undertakes the mission of overhauling the 1,400 locomotives serving in northwest China.

In this base, disassembling, cleaning, testing, assembling, through all these procedures, the tired or ailing locomotives have regained strength and energy and are ready to go back to the rail again.




Workers prepare to disassemble the locomotive. (Photo/cnwest.com)




The yellow jack lifts the locomotive and the workers spate the bogie and the car body.(Photo/cnwest.com)




Workers push the bogie to the workshop for overhaul.(Photo/cnwest.com)




A worker uses ultrasonic detector to test the locomotive wheel. (Photo/cnwest.com)




The locomotive’s roof is lifted by the overhead crane.(Photo/cnwest.com)




The overhead crane is remote controlled. (Photo/cnwest.com)




A worker washes the roof. (Photo/cnwest.com)

@AndrewJin , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Workers do assembling work inside a locomotive. (Photo/cnwest.com)




Workers check the electronic equipment. (Photo/cnwest.com)




Workers assemble the locomotive. (Photo/cnwest.com)




The locomotive repair depot is the “4S store” of locomotives. (Photo/cnwest.com)





The tired and ailing locomotive has regained strength and energy and is ready to back to the rail again. (Photo/cnwest.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Workers do assembling work inside a locomotive. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers check the electronic equipment. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers assemble the locomotive. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The locomotive repair depot is the “4S store” of locomotives. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tired and ailing locomotive has regained strength and energy and is ready to back to the rail again. (Photo/cnwest.com)



Highly skilled jobs. While looking at the pics I was thinking in the near future there will be many Chinese assembling/disassembling , repairing complex robots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang Thanks for the photos on Xi'an locomotive repair depot.
For bullet trains, there are *five levels of maintenance from C1 to C5.*
For example, one CRH1 train-set will receive C1 maintenance every 4000km or 48 hours of operation.
It will receive C5 maintenance every 4800,000km or 12 years.





With regular maintenance, safety is guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *'4S store' for locomotives*
> September 22, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ailing locomotives receive checks. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> The Harmony high-power electric locomotive, weighing 150 tons and with a pulling force of 5,000 tons, is the most widely used locomotive in Chinese railways currently. Just like cars, which needs maintenance after a certain mileage, locomotives need overhaul after having run over 1 million kilometers. Xi'an locomotive repair depot is an overhaul base for Harmony locomotives, in other words, the "4S store" of locomotives.
> 
> Xi'an locomotive repair depot undertakes the mission of overhauling the 1,400 locomotives serving in northwest China.
> 
> In this base, disassembling, cleaning, testing, assembling, through all these procedures, the tired or ailing locomotives have regained strength and energy and are ready to go back to the rail again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers prepare to disassemble the locomotive. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow jack lifts the locomotive and the workers spate the bogie and the car body.(Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers push the bogie to the workshop for overhaul.(Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker uses ultrasonic detector to test the locomotive wheel. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The locomotive’s roof is lifted by the overhead crane.(Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overhead crane is remote controlled. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker washes the roof. (Photo/cnwest.com)
> 
> @AndrewJin , @cirr



Only a selected few in the world are capable of what the pics convey。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Only a selected few in the world are capable of what the pics convey。


Enjoy some photos about Menyuan Railway Station.


*Menyuan Railway Station*, inaugurated in December of 2014.
Located in *Menyuan County, an autonomous county of Hui Muslims in Qinghai Province*
On *Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway*

Famous for *rape flower fields* and *Qilian Mountains* during summer vocation.
_photos_

*@Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @Horus @Oscar *

*3000+m above the see level*





*The background is 5000+m high Qilian Mountains *





*waiting room*






*Train Z42, Shanghai-Urumqi South, 4000km*















*Bullet train D2701 Lanzhou West - Urumqi South, 1700+km*





*The highest HSR on the planet*





*@anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @Azizam @ahojunk @powastick @Gibbs @liubang @Huan @Rajaraja Chola @kuge @somsak @Götterdämmerung @Whazzup @Nan Yang @Nihonjin1051 et al*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Menyuan County's last summer, tourism boom!*
The first summer vocation after inauguration of Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR

*















Enjoy rape flowers in Menyuan, China's Qinghai - Xinhua | English.news.cn
Come and enjoy blooming flowers in China's Qinghai - Xinhua | English.news.cn*
Summer the golden travel season in Qinghai - Xinhua | English.news.cn

_*Menyuan's location*_
















*Just relax from trolling!*
@Yizhi  @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @Bussard Ramjet et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

It's really a good place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> Enjoy some photos about Menyuan Railway Station.
> 
> 
> *Menyuan Railway Station*, inaugurated in December of 2014.
> Located in *Menyuan County, an autonomous county of Hui Muslims in Qinghai Province*
> On *Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway*
> 
> Famous for *rape flower fields* and *Qilian Mountains* during summer vocation.
> _photos_
> 
> *@Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @Horus @Oscar *
> 
> *3000+m above the see level*
> View attachment 259329
> 
> 
> *The background is 5000+m high Qilian Mountains *
> View attachment 259325
> 
> 
> *waiting room*
> View attachment 259331
> 
> 
> 
> *Train Z42, Shanghai-Urumqi South, 4000km*
> View attachment 259326
> 
> 
> View attachment 259324
> 
> 
> View attachment 259327
> 
> 
> *Bullet train D2701 Lanzhou West - Urumqi South, 1700+km*
> View attachment 259330
> 
> 
> *The highest HSR on the planet*
> View attachment 259328
> 
> 
> *@anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @Azizam @ahojunk @powastick @Gibbs @liubang @Huan @Rajaraja Chola @kuge @somsak @Götterdämmerung @Whazzup @Nan Yang @Nihonjin1051 et al*



I love the mountain setting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> I love the mountain setting!


The railway literally passes through the mountains with 16.36km-long tunnels 3600m above the see level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

The ever-deepening integration and mobility is indeed creating a whole new nation which has never been the case in this scale in history.

Domestic tourism is to boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The ever-deepening integration and mobility is indeed creating a whole new nation which has never been the case in this scale in history.
> 
> Domestic tourism is to boom.


I don't like future tense, domestic tourism boom is already happening!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I don't like future tense, domestic tourism boom is already happening!



 Exactly. It is already happening. Looks like, with growth, per capita expenditure is also growing fast. 


***

*Tourism Flows Domestic in China*
Jul 2014 |

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY*


*TRENDS*

Tourism flows domestic in China recorded a healthy increase of 12% in terms of the number of trips in 2013, resulting from the steady growth of China’s economy and rising income levels of Chinese residents.* The convenient and fast public transportation system in modern China was another major factor behind the robust performance of domestic tourism during the review period. The rapidly-developing high-speed rail network and an increasing number of airlines and flights across the country have made it easier for Chinese consumers to travel domestically. *The popularity of self-drive travel in China over the review period, due to China’s increasing level of private car ownership and constantly expanding highway network, also contributed to the vigorous growth of domestic tourism in China in 2013; however, impacted by the dynamic development of outbound tourism, growth in 2013 slowed down slightly in terms of the number of tourism trips compared to growth in the previous year.

***

Here is a detailed database:

Domestic Tourism (STATCHINA) - Data and Charts from Quandl

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Exactly. It is already happening. Looks like, with growth, per capita expenditure is also growing fast.
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *Tourism Flows Domestic in China*
> Jul 2014 |
> 
> *EXECUTIVE SUMMARY*
> 
> 
> *TRENDS*
> 
> Tourism flows domestic in China recorded a healthy increase of 12% in terms of the number of trips in 2013, resulting from the steady growth of China’s economy and rising income levels of Chinese residents.* The convenient and fast public transportation system in modern China was another major factor behind the robust performance of domestic tourism during the review period. The rapidly-developing high-speed rail network and an increasing number of airlines and flights across the country have made it easier for Chinese consumers to travel domestically. *The popularity of self-drive travel in China over the review period, due to China’s increasing level of private car ownership and constantly expanding highway network, also contributed to the vigorous growth of domestic tourism in China in 2013; however, impacted by the dynamic development of outbound tourism, growth in 2013 slowed down slightly in terms of the number of tourism trips compared to growth in the previous year.
> 
> ***
> 
> Here is a detailed database:
> 
> Domestic Tourism (STATCHINA) - Data and Charts from Quandl


I have just finished my one-day exhausting visit to China(Wuhan) international garden expo, such a charming place. I'm convinced it will attract millions of tourists when it is officially open on this Friday(last until next May), especially tourists traveling via high-speed railway. There are more than 500 bullet trains daily in Wuhan on normal weekday.

I will creat a thread.
Btw this expo was rebuilt on notorious trash dumps!
*@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon*

Some of my favorites gardens!
Zhenjiang Garden






Taiwan Garden





Kunming Garden





Dutch Garden





Changsha Garden





Taiyuan Garden





Jinan Garden





Nanning Garden

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*A foreigner's experience on China's high-speed rail*
*By Chasen Richter Senior student at Boston College *

"Excuse me. May I take a photo?" a man asked me in Guangzhou. As a 6'2", blond American, I got that a lot during my 10-day trip in August to study China's high-speed rail system (HSR). I started in Hong Kong and ended in Beijing, covering more than 2,400 miles over 30 hours on the train.

So what did I learn?

First, China's HSR is incredibly sophisticated in terms of its engineering and efficiency. As a frequent traveler on America's Amtrak system, I can say that China's HSR is light-years ahead. My longest delay was two minutes.

Second, people were kind and went out of their way to help me. The woman sitting next to me on the train to Jinjiang, for example, ended up driving me to the Anta factor in Jinjiang when I realized it was far from the station. And when I accidentally took a train to Fuzhou in Jiangxi province rather than to Fuzhou in Fujian province (a classic Western mistake, I'm told), the train personnel helped me sort it out and assisted in getting me to the right place.

Of course it helped that I am conversant in Mandarin. Outside of Shanghai, little English is spoken so I wouldn't advise travelling alone without some language skills.

Third, the scale of China is mind-boggling. When I stumbled upon Fuzhou (Jiangxi), I came across a greater city area larger than Chicago, America's third-largest city, yet by Chinese standards, it's a third-tier city in terms of population.

Finally, I observed first-hand that the speed and convenience of the HSR is altering consumption and business patterns for Chinese living outside the bigger cities. Passengers carried bags of toys, clothing and infant formula procured now by a short train ride to Xiamen or Fuzhou rather than a four-hour drive just a few years ago. In business, people can now get to Xiamen, a rising investment center, for meetings in just 18 minutes on the train versus an hour and a half in the car. And it's now just 45-minutes from Hangzhou to Shanghai (previously, it took four hours), greatly increasing connectivity and investment between the two cities.

As China's economy shifts to media and technology enterprises, its network of safe, reliable high-speed trains is a boon for its people and for foreigners wanting to travel the country

*China HSR Network by 20 September 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lao'anshan Tunnel
15161m, the second longest tunnel of Xi'an-Chengdu HSR
The first cross-Qin Mountains tunnel holing-through in September






Xi'an-Chengdu HSR* is the first high-speed railway line which traverses mountainous regions of Qin Mountains and Daba Mountains, due in 2017. The geologically complicated landforms makes this line the most complex standardised modern railway so far. The trans-Qin-Mountains section was 135km and thereinto 127km were tunnels. The bridges and tunnels constitute 98% of total length in Ningxia County with investment of nearly 5 billion yuan for 40 kilometre. *The longest tunnel (Mount Tianhua Tunnel, 15.9km) is also located in this county, setting a new record of all HSR tunnels in China*. Qin Mountains' tunnels are desgined with the sharpest railway slope(2.5%) so far and the continuous slope is 46km in length, which is the first trial on standard mountainous HSRs in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The 2nd Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - Jing-Hu HSR East 

*Beijing-Weifang-Linyi-Lianyungang-Huaian-Yangzhou-Zhengjiang-Shanghai*






Beijing-Weifang（350kph，sharing tracks with the Beijing-Qingdao HSR）
Weifang-Linyi-Lianyungang（350kph）
Lianyungang-Huaian-Yangzhou-Zhengjiang（250kph，work to start this year）
Zhengjiang-Shanghai（350kph）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The 2nd Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - Jing-Hu HSR East
> 
> *Beijing-Weifang-Linyi-Lianyungang-Huaian-Yangzhou-Zhengjiang-Shanghai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing-Weifang（350kph，sharing tracks with the Beijing-Qingdao HSR）
> Weifang-Linyi-Lianyungang（350kph）
> Lianyungang-Huaian-Yangzhou-Zhengjiang（250kph，work to start this year）
> Zhengjiang-Shanghai（350kph）


I think the southern section should be closer to the coast and crosses Yangtze River in Nantong.
Or a third route?
Beijing-Shandong-Jiangsu-Shanghai corridor has great potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Happy Mid-Autumn Day!
Thank you very much 
for your supporting this thread.
*
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@XiaoYaoZi @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @Azizam@Gibbs @liubang @Huan @Rajaraja Chola @kuge @somsak @liubang @somsak @Luca1 @Abotani @Götterdämmerung @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63@Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @Nihonjin1051 @Bussard Ramjet et al

*

Greetings from Railbabies in China










@CRHEMU Weibo*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Where is my moon cake?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Where is my moon cake?


Hehe, Cantonese moon cake too sweet.
Try Shanghai/Suzhou style meat moon cake!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> Hehe, Cantonese moon cake too sweet.
> Try Shanghai/Suzhou style meat moon cake!



Honestly, I'm not a great fan of moon cakes at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Honestly, I'm not a great fan of moon cakes at all.


I am not a fan of sweet moon cake, Beijing/Cantonese/Hokkien style.
But Shanghai style meat moon cake is really good.
It is freshly baked, eat when it is hot, some meat soup inside!
Now u have to wait for hours in those meat moon cake shops in Shanghai.
If u have ever seen people queueing on Huaihai Road in Shanghai, they must be waiting for meat moon cakes. They are sold everyday, not just during Mid-autumn Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

AndrewJin said:


> I am not a fan of sweet moon cake, Beijing/Cantonese/Hokkien style.
> But Shanghai style meet moon cake is really good.
> It is freshly baked, eat when it is hot, some meat soup inside!



Never tried that before. I don't think that we have freshly baked meat moon cakes in all of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Götterdämmerung said:


> Never tried that before. I don't think that we have freshly baked meat moon cakes in all of Europe.


Not in Wuhan either, only in Shanghai and cities around. 
I usually buy a dozen, 3-4yuan each, and finish them in one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I am not a fan of sweet moon cake, Beijing/Cantonese/Hokkien style.
> But Shanghai style meat moon cake is really good.
> It is freshly baked, eat when it is hot, some meat soup inside!
> Now u have to wait for hours in those meat moon cake shops in Shanghai.
> If u have ever seen people queueing on Huaihai Road in Shanghai, they must be waiting for meat moon cakes. They are sold everyday, not just during Mid-autumn Day.



Nanjing Road, not Huaihai Road, the latter is too posh for moon cakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Nanjing Road, not Huaihai Road, the latter is too posh for moon cakes.


Sorry to tell u, best mooncake shops all on Huaihai Road.
Nanjing Road is all about tourism, locals go to Huaihai Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

It looks though China has bagged Indonesia’s HSR project：

快讯：印尼高官称欢迎中国的高铁方案 | 共同网



*高速鉄道、中国案採用を伝達＝インドネシア特使が菅官房長官に*

時事通信 9月29日(火)14時4分配信

　インドネシアの大統領特使は29日、菅義偉官房長官と首相官邸で会談し、同国の高速鉄道計画について、「中国提案を歓迎したい」として、中国案を採用することを伝えた。
　これに対し、菅長官は「日本案が選ばれなかったことは残念だ」と答えた。
　特使は中国案採用の理由について「中国側から、インドネシア政府の財政負担や債務保証を伴わずに事業を実施できるとの新たな提案があった」と説明。菅長官は「（計画採用に当たって）方針が急きょ変更され、中国案を歓迎することになった経緯は理解しがたく、極めて遺憾であると言わざるを得ない」と述べ、不快感を示した。

高速鉄道、中国案採用を伝達＝インドネシア特使が菅官房長官に （時事通信） - Yahoo!ニュース

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*High-speed rail maker CRRC officially established*
BEIJING, Sept. 28 (Xinhua) -- The establishment of Chinese high-speed rail (HSR) maker CRRC Corporation was officially announced on Monday.

Approved by the State Council, China's cabinet, two former HSR giants, China North Railway (CNR) and China South Railway (CSR), merged to become CRRC.

The merger of CNR and CSR was first announced on Oct. 30 last year.

The new conglomerate debuted on the Shanghai Stock Exchange and Hong Kong Stock Exchange on June 8. Its price stood at 13.23 yuan (2.08 U.S. dollars) per share after Monday's A-share trading.

Cui Dianguo, CRRC's chairman, said the corporation will help accelerate high-end equipment manufacturing in China, as well as the reform of state-owned enterprises.

The corporation's general manager, Liu Hualong, said that CRRC aims to become the world's leading investment group with high-end manufacturing and diversified capital operations.

Photo of a CRRC-made train on the Mitre commuter route in Buenos Aires, Argentina. 






A photographer takes pictures during the exhibition of China high-speed trains in Jakarta, Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Rail babies! *
*



*

*



*

*



*

maintenance train
*



*

maintenance train
*



*

*



*

@cirr @anant_s @Azizam @ahojunk @powastick et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Sorry to tell u, best mooncake shops all on Huaihai Road.
> Nanjing Road is all about tourism, locals go to Huaihai Road.
> View attachment 260365
> 
> 
> View attachment 260367



No expensive moon cakes.

Xi Da Da watching you 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> No expensive moon cakes.
> 
> Xi Da Da watching you
> 
> ***


. Shanghai's freshly baked meat moon cake is very affordable, only 3-4yuan each. Cantonese style smashed bean mooncake in Wuhan's biggest bakery chain costs 5yuan. If u mean those with fancy box, Xi Da Da will kill me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> . Shanghai's freshly baked meat moon cake is very affordable, only 3-4yuan each. Cantonese style smashed bean mooncake in Wuhan's biggest bakery chain costs 5yuan. If u mean those with fancy box, Xi Da Da will kill me!



Very good. Xi Da Da is definitely killing the back of some out-of-control traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

I am now taking slow train to Yueyang City( famous for Yueyang Pavilion).
All high-speed trains(nearly one hundred daily) are sold out.
(National Day travel rush)

Two hours for 220km but waste one hour in Wuhan's two major railway station with 30 minutes stop in each station. 

Anyway, I have not taken slow train for quite some time. A lot of passengers share the same destiny, bullet train tickets sold out even all standing tickets!

Let's have a look at China's traditional train!

Underground entrance & subway level 










Relatively "empty", the real travel rush starts tonight after work.










A lot of passengers take off.
Tourism boom!










Envy!





Relatively "empty" compared to bullet trains

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Very good. Xi Da Da is definitely killing the back of some out-of-control traditions.


Indeed. 

Some consumption was malignant. Although such malignant consumption has been put to an end, the overall retail sales is robustly growing at 10% growth rate.

This tendency further proves, China needs more balanced consumption structures, which will not harm Chinese market in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Some consumption was malignant. Although such malignant consumption has been put to an end, the overall retail sales is robustly growing at 10% growth rate.
> 
> This tendency further proves, China needs more balanced consumption structures, which will not harm Chinese market in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


>


露从今夜白，月是故乡明！

金秋最是佳节！
Happy birthday, both mainland's PRC national day and Taiwan's Republic of China national day in October!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Everybody please do join. 

Dragon's National Day: News and Images

Especially images are appreciated.

Will share TW's celebrations if I am not overseas during double-ten.

Sorry for off-topic, Mr. Jin, the thread owner...

***

*Ten facts tell you China's incredible high-speed rail system*
By Liang Jun -- September 29, 2015

*I.* China boasts the world's longest mileage of high-speed rail (HSR) line, followed by Japan and Spain. By the end of 2014, the mileage had reached 16,000 km, accounting for 60 percent of the world's total





*II.* The highest ridership in the world: In 2014, the HSR traffic volumes totaled 970 million, with average daily ridership reaching 2.49 million; from Jan. to Aug. in 2015, the traffic volumes amounted to 747 million, with average daily ridership increasing to 3.1 million.


*III.* World's fastest high-speed rail (HSR) trains: The rail from Shaoguan, Guangdong province, to the western section of Leiyang, Hunan province, is 248 km long and the train runs with a speed of 316.6 km/h for 47 minutes.

*IV. *The longest high-speed rail line: Harbin-Wuhan railway is 2,446 km long, 23 km longer than the Lanzhou-Xinjiang line and 25 km longer than Harbin-Shanghai line. It takes a train 14 hours and 38 minutes to run from Harbin, NE of China to Wuhan, the capital city of central China's Hubei Province.




*V.* The lowest line: Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed rail goes through the Turpan Basin in Xinjiang and most part of the basin is at an altitude below 500 meters. And the Ayding Lake, close to the southern foothills of the basin, is 155 meters below the sea level. It is the lowest point in China.






*VI.* The highest high-speed rail: Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway runs through the world's highest tunnel pass through the Qilian Mountains. The 9.49-km No. 2 tunnel connects Qinghai and Gansu provinces, with the highest altitude reaching 4,345 meters,which is the world's highest high-speed rail.






*VII*. The coldest high-speed railway: Harbin-Dalian high speed rail is 921 km long.According to meteorological records in the past 30 years, the temperature difference in a year of the three provinces in China's northeastern region reaches 80 degrees Celsius,making it the coldest region and the region with the maximum temperature difference in China.






*VIII.* The lowest ticket price: A economy-class ticket from Changle to Weifang in eastern China's Shandong Province, is the cheapest one, priced at 4.5 yuan. The train runs 24 km in only 12 minutes.





*IX.* The first profitable high-speed rail: On July 1, 2014 after the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway was operated for three years, it announced it had turned a profit. It became China's first HSR to make money. As of June 30, 2015, the Beijing-Shanghai HSR has transport a total of 330 million passengers.







*X*. The most beautiful high-speed rail: With a design speed of 300km/h, the 848-km Hefei-Fuzhou HSR runs through Anhui, Jiangxi and Fujian provinces and eight well-known scenic spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Everybody please do join.
> 
> Dragon's National Day: News and Images
> 
> Especially images are appreciated.
> 
> Will share TW's celebrations if I am not overseas during double-ten.
> 
> Sorry for off-topic, Mr. Jin, the thread owner...
> 
> ***
> 
> *Ten facts tell you China's incredible high-speed rail system*
> By Liang Jun -- September 29, 2015
> 
> *I.* China boasts the world's longest mileage of high-speed rail (HSR) line, followed by Japan and Spain. By the end of 2014, the mileage had reached 16,000 km, accounting for 60 percent of the world's total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *II.* The highest ridership in the world: In 2014, the HSR traffic volumes totaled 970 million, with average daily ridership reaching 2.49 million; from Jan. to Aug. in 2015, the traffic volumes amounted to 747 million, with average daily ridership increasing to 3.1 million.
> 
> 
> *III.* World's fastest high-speed rail (HSR) trains: The rail from Shaoguan, Guangdong province, to the western section of Leiyang, Hunan province, is 248 km long and the train runs with a speed of 316.6 km/h for 47 minutes.
> 
> *IV. *The longest high-speed rail line: Harbin-Wuhan railway is 2,446 km long, 23 km longer than the Lanzhou-Xinjiang line and 25 km longer than Harbin-Shanghai line. It takes a train 14 hours and 38 minutes to run from Harbin, NE of China to Wuhan, the capital city of central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V.* The lowest line: Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed rail goes through the Turpan Basin in Xinjiang and most part of the basin is at an altitude below 500 meters. And the Ayding Lake, close to the southern foothills of the basin, is 155 meters below the sea level. It is the lowest point in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VI.* The highest high-speed rail: Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway runs through the world's highest tunnel pass through the Qilian Mountains. The 9.49-km No. 2 tunnel connects Qinghai and Gansu provinces, with the highest altitude reaching 4,345 meters,which is the world's highest high-speed rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VII*. The coldest high-speed railway: Harbin-Dalian high speed rail is 921 km long.According to meteorological records in the past 30 years, the temperature difference in a year of the three provinces in China's northeastern region reaches 80 degrees Celsius,making it the coldest region and the region with the maximum temperature difference in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIII.* The lowest ticket price: A economy-class ticket from Changle to Weifang in eastern China's Shandong Province, is the cheapest one, priced at 4.5 yuan. The train runs 24 km in only 12 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IX.* The first profitable high-speed rail: On July 1, 2014 after the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway was operated for three years, it announced it had turned a profit. It became China's first HSR to make money. As of June 30, 2015, the Beijing-Shanghai HSR has transport a total of 330 million passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *X*. The most beautiful high-speed rail: With a design speed of 300km/h, the 848-km Hefei-Fuzhou HSR runs through Anhui, Jiangxi and Fujian provinces and eight well-known scenic spots.


A terrific summary!
I have just arrived in Yueyang, a small city at the border of Hunan/Hubei Province.

It's raining, hope tomorrow the weather is better when I visit Yueyang Pavilion and Dongting Lake.
(Names of Hubei and Hunan come from this lake, literally means north to the lake and south to the lake)

Glad to see the traditional railway station is also well organized!
The last time I used this old railway was when I was 15 year old.

Old but clean!
(Bullet trains to the new railway station all sold out)





























$25 per day!!!
Happy National Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> A terrific summary!
> I have just arrived in Yueyang, a small city at the border of Hunan/Hubei Province.
> 
> It's raining, hope tomorrow the weather is better when I visit Yueyang Pavilion and Dongting Lake.
> (Names of Hubei and Hunan come from this lake, literally means north to the lake and south to the lake)
> 
> Glad to see the traditional railway station is also well organized!
> The last time I used this old railway was when I was 15 year old.
> 
> Old but clean!
> (Bullet trains to the new railway station all sold out)
> View attachment 261324
> 
> 
> View attachment 261325
> 
> 
> View attachment 261326
> 
> 
> View attachment 261327
> 
> 
> View attachment 261328
> 
> 
> View attachment 261329
> 
> $25 per day!!!
> Happy National Day!



Don't forget to devour succulent water chestnuts while sailing，err。。。boating on the Dongting Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Don't forget to devour succulent water chestnuts while sailing，err。。。boating on the Dongting Lake


No boat after September, what a pity!

Dinner is superb! 
Dongting lake fish on the lakeside!















Movie after dinner!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

The nation is on the move... Brace for it, CRRC!

*Record rail trips expected during National Day holidays *
September 30, 2015

China is expected to see more than 100 million passengers travel by railways during the coming week-long National Day Holidays from Oct. 1 to 7, the China Railway Corporation said on Wednesday.

*The figure reached a record high, up 10 percent year on year, said the company.*

*A record 13.3 million passengers will take trains on Oct.1, up 13.4 percent from the same day last year thanks to the fast development of China's high-speed rail.*

China has 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail that extends through much of the country, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

CRH high-speed trains family

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

CRH fast & faster & more faster

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The nation is on the move... Brace for it, CRRC!
> 
> *Record rail trips expected during National Day holidays *
> September 30, 2015
> 
> China is expected to see more than 100 million passengers travel by railways during the coming week-long National Day Holidays from Oct. 1 to 7, the China Railway Corporation said on Wednesday.
> 
> *The figure reached a record high, up 10 percent year on year, said the company.*
> 
> *A record 13.3 million passengers will take trains on Oct.1, up 13.4 percent from the same day last year thanks to the fast development of China's high-speed rail.*
> 
> China has 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail that extends through much of the country, according to the company.


17,000km? I think it was 16,000km by last year. Around 2,000 km new HSRs have been added so far in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cnleio said:


> CRH fast & faster & more faster
> 
> View attachment 261755
> View attachment 261756
> View attachment 261757
> View attachment 261758
> View attachment 261759
> View attachment 261760
> View attachment 261761
> View attachment 261762



An impressive display of modern China.

The New Normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> CRH fast & faster & more faster
> 
> View attachment 261755
> View attachment 261756
> View attachment 261757
> View attachment 261758
> View attachment 261759
> View attachment 261760
> View attachment 261761
> View attachment 261762


I will definitely buy this book!
Thanks for the photos.

I am in Yueyang Station waiting for the slow strain to Changsha, high-speed railway tickets all sold out, even there are 50+ daily from Yueyang to Changsha.

Something positive about this type of old railway stations is that automatic ticket machines are installed so that I don't have to print my online tickets at the ticket office. 











Ticket vending machines and ticket printing machines 










Waiting room

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Yesterday I took a slow train from Yueyang to Changsha.

Yueyang's old station 










Selling milk tablet, products from where this train comes from





Suburban Changsha





Changsha's old station 










Exit





Changsha!





I am now in the metro to HSR station and going to to a nearby city for one day trip, will update later.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Andrew is now in bullet train from Changsha to Shaoshan(Chairman Mao's hometown)

Changsha South Railway Station

Underground floor
subway, bus, ticket office & TVMs and HSR arrival floor










Waiting room floor
Ticket office, ID & security check, food





ID & security check 





Waiting room

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

It took only 25 minutes from Changsha, the provincial capital city, to Shaoshan which is a county-level city 64km away. 






Beijing-Guangzhou HSR & Shanghai-Kunming HSR
Intersect in Changsha





Xiang River
(Xiang means Hunan Province)










25 minutes!
Shaoshan South Railway Station 





A lot of tourists to Shaoshan(Chairman Mao's hometown)





Check out





Traffic jam and bus jam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Beautiful. Please more pictures from Chairman Mao's hometown @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Beautiful. Please more pictures from Chairman Mao's hometown @AndrewJin


So many people！
Even in Chinese standard. 

Bus company has to dispatch long-distance coaches to send us back to the HSR station which is 6km from the residence. 

2.5 hours waiting in the crazily long queue which is moving disappointingly slow.










His bedroom 















Too many visitors
I gave up most attractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Take bullet train back to Changsha*

Shaoshan South in Chairman Mao's hometown, a standard county-level HSR station






Waiting room










Five seconds later, platform radio shouted, whose kid? Which family? Position him after the white line!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Nation on the move.

***

*Railways report record daily passenger volume*
October 2, 2015

China Railway Corporation (CRC) said on Friday that around 12.54 million passenger trips were made on Thursday, China's National Day and the first day of a week-long holiday from Oct. 1 to 7.

The figure reached a record high, up 6.9 percent year on year thanks to the fast development of China's high-speed rail.

The daily passenger flow is expected to hit 11 million on Friday, said the company.

On Friday, the Chinese railway operator dispatched 244 more trains to guarantee all passengers reach their destinations.

China has 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail covering much of the country, according to the company.

The week-long National Day holiday began on Thursday. More than 532 million domestic trips are expected to be made from Oct. 1 to 7, according to the China Tourism Academy. A variety of measures are being rolled out to ensure a safe, happy vacation for China's tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

***

The 60.516-kilometer-long Lanzhou-Zhongchuan intercity railway line, with designed speed of 160 kph, was put into operation on Wednesday. This is the first intercity high-speed railway line in the northwest China's Gansu province.





CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Nation on the move.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Railways report record daily passenger volume*
> October 2, 2015
> 
> China Railway Corporation (CRC) said on Friday that around 12.54 million passenger trips were made on Thursday, China's National Day and the first day of a week-long holiday from Oct. 1 to 7.
> 
> The figure reached a record high, up 6.9 percent year on year thanks to the fast development of China's high-speed rail.
> 
> The daily passenger flow is expected to hit 11 million on Friday, said the company.
> 
> On Friday, the Chinese railway operator dispatched 244 more trains to guarantee all passengers reach their destinations.
> 
> China has 17,000 kilometers of high-speed rail covering much of the country, according to the company.
> 
> The week-long National Day holiday began on Thursday. More than 532 million domestic trips are expected to be made from Oct. 1 to 7, according to the China Tourism Academy. A variety of measures are being rolled out to ensure a safe, happy vacation for China's tourists.


Back home now. 
Finally! Tooooooo many people during 7-day National Day holiday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang @cirr @ahojunk @Martian2 @Nan Yang @powastick @terranMarine @Abotani @anant_s @Echo_419 et al
Enjoy some photos of "people mountain people mountain sea" 

*My HSR trip from Changsha back to Wuhan
Train G826 (Shenzhen North - Xi'an North, 2230km, 9 hour 34 minutes)
1 hour 26 minutes Changsha-Wuhan section 

Metro to Changsha South HSR Station





Don't tread on monkey king!





metro /bus /HSR arrival /ticket office floor





ID check & security check





Waiting room
There are a huge collection of shops and eateries 










Some bullet trains were late for 10-20 minutes, as shown in red colour



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Through tunnel *
If I sent this photo to their complaint email, this lovely attendant would be given some penalty.
Of course I am not like the most famous reply reporter and false tagger in PDF.










*Arrive in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed trains make China smaller, give tourists better mobility*
October 6, 2015





"Northeast China's most beautiful high-speed rail line" went into operation two weeks ago cutting the journey from a grueling nine hours to only two hours and eleven minutes. [File photo]


Huang Wankang and his family took a pleasant holiday trip on new high-speed rail (HSR) line linking two cities in northeast China's Jilin Province.

"I have always wanted to visit Hunchun," said Huang from Changchun, whose family marveled at the scenery as the train passed Changbai Mountain and Songhua River.

"Northeast China's most beautiful high-speed rail line" went into operation two weeks ago cutting the journey from a grueling nine hours to only two hours and eleven minutes.

*With a high-speed rail network crossing 28 of China's 31 provincial regions, China is getting smaller despite its geographical vastness. People are no longer discouraged by the distance of faraway destinations.*

Last Thursday, the first day of a week of national holidays, a record number of 12.5 million trips were made by train, up 6.9 percent from last year. The number is expected to exceed 100 million for the whole holiday and is largely due to HSR.

*"High-speed trains operate like intercity shuttles and have changed people's perceptions of time and space. Their willingness to travel has grown remarkably," said professor Sun Zhang of Tongji University.*

"Now, I can go back to my hometown in Guizhou Province many times a year to see my family," said Pan Jinkui, a migrant worker in Foshan City's Sanshui District, in the southern province of Guangdong.

The railway Pan uses opened at the end of last year and connects Guiyang with Guangzhou, the capitals of Guizhou and Guangdong provinces. At a speed of 300 km/h, travel between the two cities has been cut to four hours from more than 20 hours before.

The Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, which extends for more than 2,000 km and is the longest of its kind in the world, cuts travel time between the two cities to only eight hours.

Bullet trains have made the experience of traveling on Chinese railways -- once cramped with pungent odors and long queues for the lavatory -- a distant memory.

Bullet trains not only take the tourists to areas of natural beauty but also places with famed delicacies. The Chengdu-Mianyang-Leshan line has given food aficionados great opportunities to taste snacks in cities along the line.

*As a vast country, China needed to prioritize railway construction to accommodate the huge mobility needs of tourists, migrant workers and students, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan, as "the old, creaking railway system was a bottleneck for economic development."*

While HSR expansion shows no signs of slowing, it has made China smaller and will surely make the country a bigger attraction to foreign tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Bidding opens for the survey and design of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway（Kangding-Nyingchi section）

中国铁路建设投资公司

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Rural tourism blooms, villagers benefit*
October 2, 2015

While most Chinese are relaxing as part of the week-long National Day holiday, Wang Zaolin is dealing with his busiest time of year.

The peak travel week brings floods of city-dwellers to his hotel to seek pastoral pleasures. The rustic hotel in Hongcun, an ancient village in east China's Anhui Province, has 20 beds and can accommodate 100 people.

"Both visitors and revenue have surged nearly 50 percent so far this year," said Wang, adding that he is experiencing the best business since the hotel opened in 2000.

Wang attributed the boom mainly to a nearby high-speed railway, which started operation in June, and the Internet.

The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail line stretches for about 800 kilometers through southeast China and has substantially cut travel time in the mountainous region.

Wang began to advertise his hotel on a tourist website earlier this year, and visitors are rapidly increasing. He calls his hotel "a small example of 'Internet Plus' tourism," referring to a government plan to link traditional industries to the Internet to fuel growth.

Wang made 200,000 yuan (some 31,500 U.S. dollars) last year, and he is expecting "a better harvest" this year.

In China's southern island province of Hainan, Wang Liqiang, a newcomer in the village hotel business, is also benefiting from blossoming rural tourism.

Wang's village, Beireng, became famous after it was visited by wives of state leaders during the annual Boao Forum for Asia in March. He sensed business opportunities and opened a hotel named "Nostalgia."

During the National Day holiday, known as "golden week" for travel in China, Wang serves visitors vegetables and fowl he grows and raises himself on the seaside property surrounded by lush coconut trees and bamboo fences.

Wang and 35 of his fellow villagers recouped their 1.2-million-yuan investment in May and began to turn a profit.

"We are embracing a golden chance to shift from traditional farming to the modern service sector with much higher returns," said Wang.

According to data released by the China National Tourism Administration (CNTA), China has more than 1.9 million village hotels, where urbanites can have a taste of rural life, such as feeding livestock, picking pumpkins, or just sitting at leisure to enjoy fresh air and the chirping of birds.

Last year, 1.2 billion trips were made to village hotels, accounting for about one-third of China's total tourism. Revenue in the sector surged 15 percent to 320 billion yuan.

"About 70 percent of tourist trips on the weekends are now made to the countryside around cities," said CNTA director Li Jinzao.

In China, agriculture is becoming increasingly mechanized, requiring less manual labor. Young farmers move to cities to become migrant workers or stay in villages to seek jobs with higher returns than farming.

"Through rural tourism, farmers can reinvigorate their idle agricultural resources. The economic structure in the countryside will also be improved," said Li.

International hotel giants, including Hilton, Four Seasons and Banyan Tree, have entered China's rural tourism market to grab a share of the lucrative business.

"Rural tourism has helped to change the backwardness of many remote rural areas," said Li, adding that over 10 million people have emerged from poverty in the last five years thanks to rural tourism.

According to him, at least 50 percent of China's 128,000 impoverished villages have the potential to develop rural tourism, and the industry will be "one of the government's main approaches for poverty alleviation."

China aims to increase the number of village hotels nationwide to three million by 2020, and lift two million people out of poverty every year, according to a guideline released by the central government in August.

"Rural tourism can provide new business opportunities, help preserve beautiful scenery, and push forward urbanization," said Dai Bin, head of the China Tourism Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Rural tourism blooms, villagers benefit*
> October 2, 2015
> 
> While most Chinese are relaxing as part of the week-long National Day holiday, Wang Zaolin is dealing with his busiest time of year.
> 
> The peak travel week brings floods of city-dwellers to his hotel to seek pastoral pleasures. The rustic hotel in Hongcun, an ancient village in east China's Anhui Province, has 20 beds and can accommodate 100 people.
> 
> "Both visitors and revenue have surged nearly 50 percent so far this year," said Wang, adding that he is experiencing the best business since the hotel opened in 2000.
> 
> Wang attributed the boom mainly to a nearby high-speed railway, which started operation in June, and the Internet.
> 
> The Hefei-Fuzhou high-speed rail line stretches for about 800 kilometers through southeast China and has substantially cut travel time in the mountainous region.
> 
> Wang began to advertise his hotel on a tourist website earlier this year, and visitors are rapidly increasing. He calls his hotel "a small example of 'Internet Plus' tourism," referring to a government plan to link traditional industries to the Internet to fuel growth.
> 
> Wang made 200,000 yuan (some 31,500 U.S. dollars) last year, and he is expecting "a better harvest" this year.
> 
> In China's southern island province of Hainan, Wang Liqiang, a newcomer in the village hotel business, is also benefiting from blossoming rural tourism.
> 
> Wang's village, Beireng, became famous after it was visited by wives of state leaders during the annual Boao Forum for Asia in March. He sensed business opportunities and opened a hotel named "Nostalgia."
> 
> During the National Day holiday, known as "golden week" for travel in China, Wang serves visitors vegetables and fowl he grows and raises himself on the seaside property surrounded by lush coconut trees and bamboo fences.
> 
> Wang and 35 of his fellow villagers recouped their 1.2-million-yuan investment in May and began to turn a profit.
> 
> "We are embracing a golden chance to shift from traditional farming to the modern service sector with much higher returns," said Wang.
> 
> According to data released by the China National Tourism Administration (CNTA), China has more than 1.9 million village hotels, where urbanites can have a taste of rural life, such as feeding livestock, picking pumpkins, or just sitting at leisure to enjoy fresh air and the chirping of birds.
> 
> Last year, 1.2 billion trips were made to village hotels, accounting for about one-third of China's total tourism. Revenue in the sector surged 15 percent to 320 billion yuan.
> 
> "About 70 percent of tourist trips on the weekends are now made to the countryside around cities," said CNTA director Li Jinzao.
> 
> In China, agriculture is becoming increasingly mechanized, requiring less manual labor. Young farmers move to cities to become migrant workers or stay in villages to seek jobs with higher returns than farming.
> 
> "Through rural tourism, farmers can reinvigorate their idle agricultural resources. The economic structure in the countryside will also be improved," said Li.
> 
> International hotel giants, including Hilton, Four Seasons and Banyan Tree, have entered China's rural tourism market to grab a share of the lucrative business.
> 
> "Rural tourism has helped to change the backwardness of many remote rural areas," said Li, adding that over 10 million people have emerged from poverty in the last five years thanks to rural tourism.
> 
> According to him, at least 50 percent of China's 128,000 impoverished villages have the potential to develop rural tourism, and the industry will be "one of the government's main approaches for poverty alleviation."
> 
> China aims to increase the number of village hotels nationwide to three million by 2020, and lift two million people out of poverty every year, according to a guideline released by the central government in August.
> 
> "Rural tourism can provide new business opportunities, help preserve beautiful scenery, and push forward urbanization," said Dai Bin, head of the China Tourism Academy.


I went to Hongcun in May before Hefei-Fuzhou HSR was inaugurated.
Transport is the only solution to help rural China transform.




















*Village road to Hongcun*





*Road to Hongcun and Hefei-Fuzhou HSR*





*Now there are tourism shuttle buses from Huangshan HSR Station directly to Hongcun!
Huangshan North, the HSR station*





*Direct shuttle buses to 11 tourism sites around Huangshan!*
景区专线：下车后不到200米可乘坐旅游专线巴士前往黄山(南大门、北大门、西大门、东黄山)、宏村、西递、齐云山、歙县古城、太平湖、渔梁坝、深度、呈坎、灵山景区等11条专线景点。其中前往黄山风景区约需50分钟，西递、宏村约需1小时，齐云山约30分钟，歙县古城约需40分钟，太平湖约需1.5小时，深度约需1小时，呈坎、灵山约需30分钟。景区专线中途不停靠，最大限度为乘客节约路程上的时间。
@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*New rail babies*
@cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk @powastick @anant_s @Martian2 @Götterdämmerung






*inspection bullet trains, CRH380AJ, CRH380BJ and CRH5J*





*Sand/wind/snow-proof CRH2G*





*500km/h CRH380AM*





*CRH380D, CRRC-Bombardier joint venture*





*Intercity bullet CJ-1, bunny up!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *New rail babies*
> @cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk @powastick @anant_s @Martian2 @Götterdämmerung
> 
> View attachment 262670
> 
> 
> *inspection bullet trains, CRH380AJ, CRH380BJ and CRH5J*
> View attachment 262672
> 
> 
> *Sand/wind/snow-proof CRH2G*
> View attachment 262673
> 
> 
> *500km/h CRH380AM*
> View attachment 262669
> 
> 
> *CRH380D, CRRC-Bombardier joint venture*
> View attachment 262668
> 
> 
> *Intercity bullet CJ-1, bunny up!
> View attachment 262674
> *


cute!
my 2 year old daughter too loves the CJ bunny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railwaymen/women *
*the most beautiful scenery during 7-day National Day Holidays*
视觉：铁路人——坚守的节日最美丽 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
@TaiShang et al

Oct.1st, Shenyang Railway Station, NE China





Oct.1st was the 19-year-old birthday of Wang Guoqing(guoqing means national day)
He decided to work as a volunteer in Nanchang Railway Station, Central China





On Taiyuan Railway Bureau's Train K374, passengers and attendants sang "Hello, motherland"





On bullet train G219, a train attendant taught a little girl how to cope with tinnitus.
(Some passengers will feel tinnitus when the bullet train passes tunnels)





Platform staff organised train boarding in Shenyang Railway Station




　
On train 1133 from Tianjin to Wuhai,
the chief attendant taught kids the knowledge of railway safety.





Shenyang's HSR stations sent 0.64 million passengers during golden week.
Staff at the information desk helped foreign passengers on Oct. 7th.





Railway maintenance workers ensured the safety of railway by wiping out the mud in the groove







anant_s said:


> cute!
> my 2 year old daughter too loves the CJ bunny.


Haha, bunny up!
I like CRH380AM rail baby more, looks like a cute version of tercel.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Railwaymen/women *
> *the most beautiful scenery during 7-day National Day Holidays*
> 视觉：铁路人——坚守的节日最美丽 - 行业 - 人民铁道网 - 中国官方铁路门户
> 
> Oct.1st, Shenyang Railway Station, NE China
> View attachment 263175
> 
> 
> Oct.1st was the 19-year-old birthday of Wang Guoqing(guoqing means national day)
> He decided to work as a volunteer in Nanchang Railway Station, Central China
> View attachment 263176
> 
> 
> On Taiyuan Railway Bureau's Train K374, passengers and attendants sang "Hello, motherland"
> View attachment 263177
> 
> 
> On bullet train G219, a train attendant taught a little girl how to cope with tinnitus.
> (Some passengers will feel tinnitus when the bullet train passes tunnels)
> View attachment 263178
> 
> 
> Platform staff organised train boarding in Shenyang Railway Station
> View attachment 263179
> 
> 
> On train 1133 from Tianjin to Wuhai,
> the chief attendant taught kids the knowledge of railway safety.
> View attachment 263180
> 
> 
> Shenyang's HSR stations sent 0.64 million passengers during golden week.
> Staff at the information desk helped foreign passengers on Oct. 7th.
> View attachment 263181
> 
> 
> Railway maintenance workers ensured the safety of railway by wiping out the mud in the groove
> View attachment 263182
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, bunny up!
> I like CRH380AM rail baby more, looks like a cute version of tercel.



The Golden Week passenger surge has been handled professionally. Kudos to China's HSR management, workers, and volunteers. Not an easy feat, indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The Golden Week passenger surge has been handled professionally. Kudos to China's HSR management, workers, and volunteers. Not an easy feat, indeed.


Indeed.
Drivers, attendants, station staff, railway police, lineman, maintenance technicians etc, they all help ensured a safe record during the national day travel rush.

platform patrol 





railway attendant 





drivers








security check staff and ID check policemen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Indeed.
> Drivers, attendants, station staff, railway police, lineman, maintenance technicians etc, they all help ensured a safe record during the national day travel rush.
> 
> platform patrol
> View attachment 263186
> 
> 
> railway attendant
> View attachment 263185
> 
> 
> drivers
> View attachment 263188
> View attachment 263189
> 
> 
> security check staff and ID check policemen
> View attachment 263187



The New Normal in different tints and shades。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*How to take photos of moving bullet trains?*
1, try different shades, weather and seasons
2, choose the right position, avoid walls of elevated railway
3, use high-speed shutter to ensure the sharpness of high-speed trains
4, avoid telegraph pole overlapping with the first car
5, use pre-focus and continuous capture modes
6, use slow shutter to emphasise the speed
7, safety!!!
@anant_s @cirr et al

*总结：高铁摄影注意要素*
1.尝试记录不同线路的风格和特点。不同光影，天气和季节的特色都值得特别记录。
2.合理选择机位，避免高架桥墙壁的遮挡
3.一定要用用高速快门捕捉定格画面，以确保高速运行的列车主体清晰。若光线不良时，可通过调整曝光和感光度保证快门速度。
4.巧妙抓住拍摄时机，避免因车头撞杆而影响拍摄效果
5.巧妙利用预对焦和连拍功能。
6.合理选择慢快门拍摄手法，拍出具有“速度感”的高速列车
7.特别需要注意的是，由于高铁列车运行速度快，因此务必在安全区域拍摄，绝对不可进入线路或其他影响行车安全的地带拍摄。











































cirr said:


> The New Normal in different tints and shades。


SOPs are important in every aspect of railway transport organisation.
@TaiShang I am not referring to Doctor Ke's beloved SOPs in Taipei City.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *How to take photo of moving bullet trains?*
> 
> SOPs are important in every aspect of railway transport organisation.
> 
> @TaiShang I am not referring to Doctor Ke's beloved SOPs in Taipei City.



Ke's SOP？Clear out the fridge when the storms get rough？Ke's a jolly good fellow at times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Ke's SOP？Clear out the fridge when the storms get rough？Ke's a jolly good fellow at times


Ke is a outstanding surgeon but lame mayor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Deep Autumn, the harvest season!
Take the newly inaugurated Changchun-Hunchun Intercity HSR
























*
@cirr @powastick @Rasengan @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Dungeness @Abotani @bobsm @Huan @kuge @Nan Yang @Bussard Ramjet @somsak @Gufi @UKBengali @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 @Rasengan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *Deep Autumn, the harvest season!
> Take the newly inaugurated Changchun-Hunchun Intercity HSR
> View attachment 263206
> 
> 
> View attachment 263212
> View attachment 263211
> View attachment 263209
> View attachment 263208
> View attachment 263207
> 
> View attachment 263214
> *
> @cirr @powastick @Rasengan @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Dungeness @Abotani @bobsm @Huan @kuge @Nan Yang @Bussard Ramjet @somsak @Gufi @UKBengali @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 et al
> *
> *
> 
> *China’s train maker CRRC reports 6.3 pct H1 revenue rise*
> China’s top rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Corp on Monday reported a 6.3 per cent year-on-year rise in revenues to *91.8 billion yuan（14.5 billion U.S. dollars) in the first half*, as new businesses such as generators and automobile equipment grew fast.
> 
> The merged company of mainland train makers CSR Corp and China CNR said *net profits grew 6.85 per cent to 4.7 billion yuan*. Their merger was completed in June.
> 
> The company said it would speed up global expansion in the second half through new investment and M&As. It broke ground earlier this month for a US$566.6 million contract to build a railcar manufacturing facility in Boston for the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority. It has put into operation a jointly built rolling stock manufacturing base in Turkey and has completed the construction of an ASEAN manufacturing centre in Malaysia.
> 
> CRRC acquired SMD Limited, a UK deepsea equipment company, and has been actively expanding into the marine engineering equipment field.
> 
> *In the first half, revenues from abroad jumped 61.2 per cent to 11.1 billion yuan *while those from mainland China rose 1.5 per cent to 80.7 billion yuan.
> 
> *The interim report showed CRRC Corp spent 3.8 billion yuan on research and development during the period, up 18 per cent from a year earlier, mainly due to an increase in the development efforts in products including China’s standard railway EMus, with a speed of 350 kilometres per hour.*
> 
> The company is expanding its core rolling stock technology for use in the nation’s strategic emerging industries including new energy vehicles, wind power equipment and new materials, it said.
> 
> Revenues from new business grew 49 per cent in the first half to 20.9 billion yuan, while that from railway equipment – accounting for 52 per cent of its total – fell 1.7 per cent to 47.4 billion yuan.
> 
> The directors recommend no interim dividend payment. Its shares gained 2.6 per cent as of 9:25 am to HK$9.96.
> 
> Wind/sand-proof CRH5 on Tibetan Plateau along Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR, Sep. 2015
> View attachment 263223
> 
> 
> CRRC first-half profits up while overseas revenue soars | International Railway Journal


 beautiful scenes!
sometimes i really envy luck of Rail fans in China for photo opportunities they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> beautiful scenes!
> sometimes i really envy luck of Rail fans in China for photo opportunities they have.


I'm sure there are a lot of classic railway photos for you to take, but it really takes effort especially in mountainous regions. My last time in Beijing's mountainous regions, I had to climb for hours in bush and there were lesions on my skin everywhere. And it is very hard to find a proper place to shoot in city since all railways are fenced. Quite often u need to secretly climb up in high-rises. Anyway, beauty is everywhere, just take time to find it!

Railway fans will share their newly found best places. When I go to another city, I can contact local railway fan organisations, and they are always willing to help. We have organised annual meetings in my city welcoming fans from around the country, giving them advices and information.

@anant_s A newly discovered place for photos in a satellite city near my place (on the roof of an apartment). The railway is still under construction. When the line is finished, I'm sure it will attract thousand of fans from across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*China’s train maker CRRC reports 6.3 pct H1 revenue rise*

China’s top rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Corp on Monday reported a 6.3 per cent year-on-year rise in revenues to *91.8 billion yuan（14.5 billion U.S. dollars) in the first half*, as new businesses such as generators and automobile equipment grew fast.

The merged company of mainland train makers CSR Corp and China CNR said *net profits grew 6.85 per cent to 4.7 billion yuan*. Their merger was completed in June.

The company said it would speed up global expansion in the second half through new investment and M&As. It broke ground earlier this month for a US$566.6 million contract to build a railcar manufacturing facility in Boston for the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority. It has put into operation a jointly built rolling stock manufacturing base in Turkey and has completed the construction of an ASEAN manufacturing centre in Malaysia.

CRRC acquired SMD Limited, a UK deepsea equipment company, and has been actively expanding into the marine engineering equipment field.

*In the first half, revenues from abroad jumped 61.2 per cent to 11.1 billion yuan *while those from mainland China rose 1.5 per cent to 80.7 billion yuan.

*The interim report showed CRRC Corp spent 3.8 billion yuan on research and development during the period, up 18 per cent from a year earlier, mainly due to an increase in the development efforts in products including China’s standard railway EMus, with a speed of 350 kilometres per hour.*

The company is expanding its core rolling stock technology for use in the nation’s strategic emerging industries including new energy vehicles, wind power equipment and new materials, it said.

Revenues from new business grew 49 per cent in the first half to 20.9 billion yuan, while that from railway equipment – accounting for 52 per cent of its total – fell 1.7 per cent to 47.4 billion yuan.

The directors recommend no interim dividend payment. Its shares gained 2.6 per cent as of 9:25 am to HK$9.96.

*Wind/sand-proof CRH5 on Tibetan Plateau along Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR, Sep. 2015*





CRRC first-half profits up while overseas revenue soars | International Railway Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bolo

AndrewJin said:


> Andrew is now in bullet train from Changsha to Shaoshan(Chairman Mao's hometown)
> 
> Changsha South Railway Station
> 
> Underground floor
> subway, bus, ticket office & TVMs and HSR arrival floor
> View attachment 262007
> 
> 
> View attachment 262008
> 
> 
> Waiting room floor
> Ticket office, ID & security check, food
> View attachment 262009
> 
> 
> ID & security check
> View attachment 262010
> 
> 
> Waiting room
> View attachment 262011
> 
> 
> View attachment 262012
> 
> 
> View attachment 262013
> 
> 
> View attachment 262014



Are you taking pictures with a cellular phone?


----------



## AndrewJin

bolo said:


> Are you taking pictures with a cellular phone?


Yes. I took photos and uploaded them instantly. Too heavy to bring a camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> The interim report showed CRRC Corp spent 3.8 billion yuan on research and development during the period, up 18 per cent from a year earlier, mainly due to an increase in the development efforts in products including China’s standard railway EMus, with a speed of 350 kilometres per hour.



Very good. R&D is critical to keep abreast in competition and further improvement. 



AndrewJin said:


> Revenues from new business grew 49 per cent in the first half to 20.9 billion yuan, while that from railway equipment – accounting for 52 per cent of its total – fell 1.7 per cent to 47.4 billion yuan.



Anticipate a more robust growth as China's HSR gains further overseas prominence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

It looks like Subei（northern Jiangsu area）is finally getting its own HSR network：

徐宿淮盐高铁延长至南通 _【高铁网】_高铁建设_高铁延长,淮盐高铁延,高铁开通,高铁运营






It will help propelling Jiangsu’s GDP across the 2 trillion USD line in the next 5-10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> It looks like Subei（northern Jiangsu area）is finally getting its own HSR network：
> 
> 徐宿淮盐高铁延长至南通 _【高铁网】_高铁建设_高铁延长,淮盐高铁延,高铁开通,高铁运营
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will help propelling Jiangsu’s GDP across the 2 trillion USD line in the next 5-10 years


I'm sure it will.
Jiangsu‘s GDP is already over 1 trillion U.S. dollars benchmark.
And the GDP growth was 8.5% in H1 2015.
Jiangsu, Guangdong, Zhejiang, the big three all have full potential to reach 2 trillion in the next decade.

per capita GDP in nominal $ of Jiangsu Province in 2015





The third Shanghai-Nanjing HSR, the Yangtze River high-speed corridor, 
and costal HSR of Jiangsu are in urgent need.
*Plan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Jiangsu, Guangdong, Zhejiang, the big three all have full potential to reach 2 trillion in the next decade.
> View attachment 263388



Would it be Big 4 instead? Shandong is #3 while Zhejiang is #4.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Would it be Big 4 instead? Shandong is #3 while Zhejiang is #4.


O sorry, I only mention Southern China.
A lot of smaller provinces will reach one trillion USD benchmark soon.



TaiShang said:


> Very good. R&D is critical to keep abreast in competition and further improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipate a more robust growth as China's HSR gains further overseas prominence.


Indeed.
As they have explained, a large part of their R&D expenditure was on the standardised CRH350.
This model will be not only in China but serving our foreigner partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

I don't know there is a tourism promotion song for *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR*. 
*醉美合福（drunk in Hefei-Fuzhou)*




@onebyone @ahojunk @Gibbs @Abotani et al

*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*New high-speed train station to be built with sea view*
By Xie Chuanjiao -- October 08, 2015






Work on building China's first high-speed train station with a sea view will begin early next year in Qingdao, in East China's *Shandong province*, (@AndrewJin ) according to officials. 

The station, in the Hongdao Economic Area of the coastal city, will serve as a newtransportation hub after its completion, scheduled for 2019.

High-speed rail lines running through the station will shorten journey times from Qingdaoto Jinan, Shandong's capital, to one hour instead of the current 2.5 hours. And it will takeless than 3 hours to reach Beijing or Shanghai, from the current 5.5 hours and 6 hoursrespectively.

The new railway, with an estimated investment of 60 billion yuan ($9.4 billion), will be built along the Hongdao Bay and the Hongdao station will give passengers a full view of the bay from the waiting rooms, said Zhang Zongwang, deputy general manager of Jinan-Qingdao High-speed Railway Co Ltd, one of the two major developers of the project.

"They could walk to the seaside from the station," Zhang said.

He Changgen, chief engineer of the company, said a boulevard and pedestrian walkways will be built from the station to the sea.

"A new dock will also be built, facilitating local transportation and tourists to the city's major scenic spots, such as Zhanqiao Pier in downtown and others in the Huangdao NewArea," He said.

The development will include 10 platforms and 20 railway lines. As a new transportation hub, the station will also be a crossing for five local subways planned by Qingdao municipal government.

"The new station will serve more than 20 million passengers a year in the long run," said Shang Liqun, the acting director general of the Hongdao Economic Development Area, the other developer of the project.

"By then, Qingdao will serve as the most important transportation hub for Shandong Peninsula, with the Qingdao Station, the Qingdao North Station opened in 2013 and the new Hongdao Station."

"I am excited about the new project," said Song Bo, a regular Jinan-Qingdao railwaypassenger. "The current lines are too slow. The trips will be more pleasant if they are shortened to one hour."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> High-speed rail lines running through the station will shorten journey times from Qingdaoto Jinan, Shandong's capital, to one hour instead of the current 2.5 hours. And it will takeless than 3 hours to reach Beijing or Shanghai, from the current 5.5 hours and 6 hoursrespectively.



There are 40 bullet trains daily from Jinan to Qingdao. 2h20min to 2h50min for 393km indeed too slow!
The new line will further integrate the less developed western Shandong to costal regions.

*The uneven development *
GDP per capita （$） of prefecture-level cities of Shandong in 2014





*Jinan*





*Qingdao



*



anant_s said:


> This picture has nothing to do with High Speed Trains but just my love for early morning or late afternoon shots, that add a mystic charm.
> Seen here is an old (now retired) bi voltage WCAM 1 class loco leading an evening short distance (shuttle service) service for workers in Mumbai. On top we can see sun about to descend in Arabian sea (this is closest Mumbai New Delhi rail line comes to Arabian Sea).
> The Locomotive class, the train and even the hillock from where i took this picture have all gone now (due to age, new era Multiple units and two new lines for DFC respectively), but memories remain.
> 
> @AndrewJin @Ankit Kumar 001
> 
> View attachment 263427


Mysterious and charming!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I don't know there is a tourism promotion song for *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR*.
> *醉美合福（drunk in Hefei-Fuzhou)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @onebyone @ahojunk @Gibbs @Abotani et al
> 
> *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR
> View attachment 263403
> *



350kph *Beijing-Jiulong（Hong Kong）HSR* 

京九高铁走向基本确定 全线设计时速350公里_新浪河南_新浪网

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> 350kph *Beijing-Jiulong（Hong Kong）HSR*
> 
> 京九高铁走向基本确定 全线设计时速350公里_新浪河南_新浪网


I only see another fight for HSR begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I only see another fight for HSR begins.



lol。The good news is that all the previous 250kph segments that together make up the new HSR，are being upgraded to 350kph。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> @anant_s *Some photos taken by my friend when he traveled in India.
> He was invited to stay in the locomotive.
> Kolkata-Delhi
> View attachment 263441
> View attachment 263442
> *


 That is WAP 4 class passenger loco (Co-Co, 5000 HP, TAP Changer), the workhorse of Indian passenger scene.





We call it foot plating (travelling on loco) here in India. I personally have had this opportunity a few times.

PS: i hope you don't mind posting Non Chinese rail pics in this wonderful thread of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> That is WAP 4 class passenger loco (Co-Co, 5000 HP, TAP Changer), the workhorse of Indian passenger scene.
> View attachment 263447
> 
> We call it foot plating (travelling on loco) here in India. I personally have had this opportunity a few times.
> 
> PS: i hope you don't mind posting Non Chinese rail pics in this wonderful thread of yours.


Of course not.
Foot plating should be kept secretly, or drivers will be fired.
I haven't heard any foot plating in bullet trains, actually they have pretty spacious space.
But since all sound is recorded, drivers won't risk their valuable jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Of course not.
> Foot plating should be kept secretly, or drivers will be fired.
> I haven't heard any foot plating in bullet trains, actually they have pretty spacious space.
> But since all sound is recorded, drivers won't risk their valuable jobs.
> View attachment 263460


Thats true, there is no point in putting drivers who show benevolence by letting you inside cabin, get into trouble, as they are not authorized for same. One rule of thumb therefore is, never to click pics with driver's face or things like road numbers that can allow identification of machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> lol。The good news is that all the previous 250kph segments that together make up the new HSR，are being upgraded to 350kph。


I'm afraid mountainous regions in Hubei will lose, Anhui has "people" in central government.
朝中有人好办事

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC's new weapon*
*New-generation graphene-based super capacitor*
*3V/12000F 30 seconds*
*2.8V/30000F 60 seconds*





功率提升三倍，电能运用效率更高，可运用时间更长，10月9日，从中国中车株洲电力机车有限公司(中国中车株机公司)传出消息，自主研制的新一代大功率石墨烯超级电容问世。

该公司发布消息称，“3伏/12000法拉石墨烯/活性炭复合电极超级电容器”和“2.8伏/30000法拉石墨烯纳米混合型超级电容器”在浙江省科技成果暨新产品鉴定会上，被鉴定为性能指标居于国际领先水平。根据不同的容量和额定工作电压，3伏/12000法拉超级电容在30秒内即可充满电，2.8伏/30000法拉超级电容充电时间在1分钟内。相比活性炭超级电容，石墨烯/活性炭复合电极超级电容能量更大，寿命更长。

中国工程院院士杨裕生、刘友梅和“国家863节能储能项目”专家张世超教授等9位专家一致鉴定：3伏/12000法拉超级电容和2.8伏/30000法拉超级电容代表了目前世界超级电容单体技术的最高水平，技术研发持续走在世界前列。

据悉，超级电容是物理式储能装置的典型，比传统充电装置具有无可比拟的优势。“充电次数10000次以内、充电时间长达数小时、存在爆炸与污染环境的风险”VS “100万次、数十秒、无污染以及爆炸风险”。中国中车株机公司技术中心副总监、宁波超级电容研究所所长阮殿波用一组对比形象地作了展示。阮殿波说，超级电容可广泛运用于消费电子、轨道交通、城市公交系统、国防与航天、起重机械势能回收、发电与智能电网等领域。

目前，超级电容在有轨电车和无轨电车上运用广泛，具有代表性。中国中车株机公司研制的9500法拉、7500法拉等多款超级电容已大量运用于广州、宁波、武汉、淮安的有轨电车和宁波市196路无轨电车上。已运行大半年的广州超级电容现代有轨电车与广州塔和珠江完美融合，成为广州市的亮丽名片，受到各界欢迎。

3伏/12000法拉超级电容适合用于有轨电车主驱动，单次充电行驶里程可达6公里，具有零排放特点，比有网电车节能30%以上。目前全国规划有轨电车线路5000公里，2020年建成2500公里，如有轨电车全部使用该超级电容作为主驱动电源，每年可节约电能2.19亿度，减少二氧化碳排放250万吨。

2.8伏/30000法拉超级电容适合用于无轨电车主驱动，单次充电行驶里程可从目前的4～6公里提高到8～10公里，实现车辆只需在首尾站点充电的要求，同时还具备充放电速率快、循环使用寿命长等优点。目前中国大陆每年在线运营公交客车更新约6万辆，如全部使用该超级电容作为主驱动电源，每年可节约电能5.84亿度，减少二氧化碳排放670万吨。





@Shotgunner51 @cirr @Keel @TaiShang @Dungeness @Beidou2020 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> *CRRC's new weapon*
> *New-generation graphene-based super capacitor*
> *3V/12000F 30 seconds*
> *2.8V/30000F 60 seconds*
> 
> View attachment 263632
> 
> 功率提升三倍，电能运用效率更高，可运用时间更长，10月9日，从中国中车株洲电力机车有限公司(中国中车株机公司)传出消息，自主研制的新一代大功率石墨烯超级电容问世。
> 
> 该公司发布消息称，“3伏/12000法拉石墨烯/活性炭复合电极超级电容器”和“2.8伏/30000法拉石墨烯纳米混合型超级电容器”在浙江省科技成果暨新产品鉴定会上，被鉴定为性能指标居于国际领先水平。根据不同的容量和额定工作电压，3伏/12000法拉超级电容在30秒内即可充满电，2.8伏/30000法拉超级电容充电时间在1分钟内。相比活性炭超级电容，石墨烯/活性炭复合电极超级电容能量更大，寿命更长。
> 
> 中国工程院院士杨裕生、刘友梅和“国家863节能储能项目”专家张世超教授等9位专家一致鉴定：3伏/12000法拉超级电容和2.8伏/30000法拉超级电容代表了目前世界超级电容单体技术的最高水平，技术研发持续走在世界前列。
> 
> 据悉，超级电容是物理式储能装置的典型，比传统充电装置具有无可比拟的优势。“充电次数10000次以内、充电时间长达数小时、存在爆炸与污染环境的风险”VS “100万次、数十秒、无污染以及爆炸风险”。中国中车株机公司技术中心副总监、宁波超级电容研究所所长阮殿波用一组对比形象地作了展示。阮殿波说，超级电容可广泛运用于消费电子、轨道交通、城市公交系统、国防与航天、起重机械势能回收、发电与智能电网等领域。
> 
> 目前，超级电容在有轨电车和无轨电车上运用广泛，具有代表性。中国中车株机公司研制的9500法拉、7500法拉等多款超级电容已大量运用于广州、宁波、武汉、淮安的有轨电车和宁波市196路无轨电车上。已运行大半年的广州超级电容现代有轨电车与广州塔和珠江完美融合，成为广州市的亮丽名片，受到各界欢迎。
> 
> 3伏/12000法拉超级电容适合用于有轨电车主驱动，单次充电行驶里程可达6公里，具有零排放特点，比有网电车节能30%以上。目前全国规划有轨电车线路5000公里，2020年建成2500公里，如有轨电车全部使用该超级电容作为主驱动电源，每年可节约电能2.19亿度，减少二氧化碳排放250万吨。
> 
> 2.8伏/30000法拉超级电容适合用于无轨电车主驱动，单次充电行驶里程可从目前的4～6公里提高到8～10公里，实现车辆只需在首尾站点充电的要求，同时还具备充放电速率快、循环使用寿命长等优点。目前中国大陆每年在线运营公交客车更新约6万辆，如全部使用该超级电容作为主驱动电源，每年可节约电能5.84亿度，减少二氧化碳排放670万吨。
> 
> View attachment 263633
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @cirr @Keel @TaiShang @Dungeness @Beidou2020 et al




So these super capacitors are in world leading level?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> So these super capacitors are in world leading level?


Way above world level.
The technology is widely used in trams and electric buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuzhong-Zhongwei Intercity HSR starts construction today
Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region's first high-speed railway



*
The 135km-long intercity HSR from Wuzhong to Zhongwei starts construction today with designed speed of 250km/h and estimated investments of 14.9 billion yuan. It will intersect Xi'an-Yinchuan HSR in Wuzhong City, forming the high-speed railway network of Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. In the future, this new line will serve as one section of Beijing-Hohot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou high-speed railway corridor.
*






*

*Islam decorative style Yinchuan Railway Station, Ningxia


















*
@Rasengan @Gufi @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jkroo

Some passenger's test for stability at 300kph.

各种牛人实测中国高铁在300公里每小时下的稳定性，太惊人了！ - 今日头条(TouTiao.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Some passenger's test for stability at 300kph.
> 
> 各种牛人实测中国高铁在300公里每小时下的稳定性，太惊人了！ - 今日头条(TouTiao.com)


A lot of trains outside China can achieve 300+km/h, but CRH is undoubtedly the most stable and smooth, thanks to the high-level tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Beidaihe Railway Station* - a world away a far cry from what it was like in my childhood memory。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Beidaihe Railway Station* - a world away a far cry from what it was like in my childhood memory。


Which one?
It seems that Beidaihe Railway Station was rebuilt for many times.








*NOW!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

@anant_s We discussed yesterday about berth on trains. Here is a group of photos of CRH sleepers, which means berth on overnight high-speed trains. I think only Chin has such stuff, I have never heard of Japan or France has high-speed overnight sleeper trains.

The price of such trains is different from traditional trains, and it varies based on routes and season.
Currently, the price has no major discounts. 
One example, D901 (Shenzhen-Beijing), 20:10-7:06, 2400km, the price of berth is 999yuan. A simple cold boxed meal will be provided.(In low season, the price is around 600-700yuan, and u can buy round-trip tickets with further discounts).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

@anant_s CRRC is working on 350km/h sleeper trains, to make high-speed trips competitive over 2000km. Such trains are really different from traditional overnight sleeper trains, extremely smooth and quiet. Moreover, you won't waste much time apart from sleep time, so it's a premium choice for travelers who are not into flights or traditional trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

@AndrewJin 
first impression, amazingly beautiful and very tastefully decorated.
i think sleeper services are provided over long running hour trains ex either distance is long or speeds are slow, meaning longer travel time and hence requirement of sleeping accommodation.
Both Japan and mainland European network don't have those constraint. 
one more observation, i'm not sure of fare structure but it looks Chinese HST must be giving airlines a real run for money with such good facilities.


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin
> first impression, amazingly beautiful and very tastefully decorated.
> i think sleeper services are provided over long running hour trains ex either distance is long or speeds are slow, meaning longer travel time and hence requirement of sleeping accommodation.
> Both Japan and mainland European network don't have those constraint.
> one more observation, i'm not sure of fare structure but it looks Chinese HST must be giving airlines a real run for money with such good facilities.


Competition is good. The robust development of China's HSR "forces" air ticket fare significantly reduce(500-1500km), same with long-distance coach(50-500km).
I'll give you some examples, which may be informative to Indian's future plans on HSR.

(1 yuan=10.2 rupees)

*Case1, 200km/h semi-high speed trains*
From my home town *Wuhan* to the second largest city in my province *Yichang* (home to Three Gorges Dam).
*Distance*: 300km
*Price:* 85yuan/2nd class, 102yuan/1st class
*Frequency*: 50-70 per day
*Time*: 1h50min-2h30min
*Stops*: 2-6
COACH(4 hours): Before, 150yuan. Now, 100yuan, few people take it. The frequency drops from every 5-10 minutes to currently around 10 buses per day.

*Wuhan-Yichang intercity corridor *
Wuhan/Hankou/Wuchang Stations all in Wuhan





*
Jinzhou Station, one midway stop on Wuhan-Yichang corridor*





*Case 2, 300km/h high-speed trains*
From my home town *Wuhan* to the economic centre of Southern China, *Guangzhou.
Distance*: 1070km
*Price*: 463yuan/2nd class, 738yuan/1st class
*Frequency*: 60-80 per day
*Time*: 3h40min- 4h40min
*Stops*: 1-8
AIRPLANE: 300-800yuan 2 weeks later, 10-15 per day. Before 2009, there were numerous planes per day along this golden corridor with very high prices. Remember, blood-sucking air companies will give you full price during public holidays whilst HSR tickets fare remains the same all year around.

*Changsha, on Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR*
From Changsha to Guangzhou, there are even more trains, 110-130 daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*A sacred place for Chinese railway fans
Peipanjiang Railway Bridge, Guizhou Province, Southwest China*
@anant_s @onebyone @opruh @Echo_419 @kuge @ahojunk @Rasengan @Nan Yang @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 et al
*














Next year, another marvellous bridge will be used 
when the final section(Guiyang-Kunming) of 350km/h Shanghai-Kunming HSR is inaugurated!*
Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *A sacred place for Chinese railway fans
> Peipanjiang Railway Bridge, Guizhou Province, Southwest China*
> @anant_s @onebyone @opruh @Echo_419 @kuge @ahojunk @Rasengan @Nan Yang @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 et al
> *
> View attachment 264245
> View attachment 264244
> View attachment 264246
> View attachment 264248
> 
> 
> Next year, another marvellous bridge will be used
> when the final section(Guiyang-Kunming) of 350km/h Shanghai-Kunming HSR is inaugurated!*
> Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - HighestBridges.com
> 
> View attachment 264256


now this is something i love to see, conventional loco and rake arrangement.
what is that freight loco in second picture? it looks like a coupled loco.


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> now this is something i love to see, conventional loco and rake arrangement.
> what is that freight loco in second picture? it looks like a coupled loco.


SS3B, used for freight trains in mountainous Southwest China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*BREAKING NEWS
Information from a "secret" conference of Chinese Railway *
1, Speed of trunk HSRs will be upgraded back to 350km/h
2, 350km/h CRH380 sleeper trains
3, Double-decker bullet trains
4, new HSRs linking provincial capitals will be planned based on the speed of 350km/h

CRH380A sleeper car




@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin

Trains serving the Beijing-Shanghai HSR are reportedly to operate at 350kph starting Jan. 10 2016.

The New Normal？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> Trains serving the Beijing-Shanghai HSR are reportedly to operate at 350kph starting Jan. 1 2016.
> 
> The New Normal？


I'm looking forward to 350km/h sleep train, imagine sleeping for 10 hours from Harbin to Guangzhou, 3500km!
Beijing-Shanghai will be less than 4 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I'm looking forward to 350km/h sleep train, imagine sleeping for 10 hours from Harbin to Guangzhou, 3500km!
> Beijing-Shanghai will be less than 4 hours!



I long for the day when trains between Beijing and Shanghai run at their design operating speed：380kph。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* New line to complete Hainan's high-speed loop *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-10-13 14:47:52

South China's Hainan Province moves a step closer to have the world's first high-speed train circling an island when technicians began testing the second half of the loop on Tuesday.

The Western Ring Railway should have been connected with Hainan's existing Eastern Ring Railway by the end of 2015 after a trial run, said a spokesperson with the railway's operator, Yuehai Railway.

With an investment of 27 billion yuan (4.27 billion US dollars), the Western Ring has been under construction for two years. Trains will run at 200 km per hour on the 345-km new stretch, with 16 stops in six cities and counties.

With a size of 35,400 square km, Hainan is slightly larger than Belgium. A popular destination for beach lovers, it is expected to receive 47 million visitors this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* China plans 4 new railways *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-10-13 19:40:01

China's top economic planner has approved the construction of four new railways stretching 2,000 km in total, with a total investment of 253.3 billion yuan (39.6 billion US dollars).

A new intercity railway will link four cities in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region with a total investment of 8.1 billion yuan, and the second and third lines will connect cities in Anhui and Sichuan provinces, respectively, according to a post on the National Development and Reform Commission's (NDRC) website on Tuesday.

The fourth line, in Fujian Province, features the biggest investment -- 107.1 billion yuan. 

Construction is expected to be completed within next five years.

Local governments and the China Railway Corporation will provide the majority of the funding, and the rest will come from commercial and policy banks, the NDRC said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * New line to complete Hainan's high-speed loop *
> Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-10-13 14:47:52
> 
> South China's Hainan Province moves a step closer to have the world's first high-speed train circling an island when technicians began testing the second half of the loop on Tuesday.
> 
> The Western Ring Railway should have been connected with Hainan's existing Eastern Ring Railway by the end of 2015 after a trial run, said a spokesperson with the railway's operator, Yuehai Railway.
> 
> With an investment of 27 billion yuan (4.27 billion US dollars), the Western Ring has been under construction for two years. Trains will run at 200 km per hour on the 345-km new stretch, with 16 stops in six cities and counties.
> 
> With a size of 35,400 square km, Hainan is slightly larger than Belgium. A popular destination for beach lovers, it is expected to receive 47 million visitors this year.


Great news for the less developed western part of Hainan Island.
It is said that a tunnel linking Hainan and mainland will start construction during the coming 13th 5-year plan period.

But it poses a question to people suffering from Select Difficulty Syndrome, when you are in Sanya back to Haikou, do you choose Western Ring HSR or Eastern Ring HSR





*Sanya Station*





*Haikou Station, capital of Hainan Island*





East Ring HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *BREAKING NEWS
> Information from a "secret" conference of Chinese Railway *
> 1, Speed of trunk HSRs will be upgraded back to 350km/h
> 2, 350km/h CRH380 sleeper trains
> 3, Double-decker bullet trains
> 4, new HSRs linking provincial capitals will be planned based on the speed of 350km/h
> 
> CRH380A sleeper car
> View attachment 264319
> 
> @cirr



Nuggets of news。

Looking to say hello to the double-deckers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Nuggets of news。
> 
> Looking to say hello to the double-deckers


Double-deckers will at least increase capacity by 60% per car.
It will be a big help to those congested HSRs like Shanghai-Beijing HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Great news for the less developed western part of Hainan Island.
> It is said that a tunnel linking Hainan and mainland will start construction during the coming 13th 5-year plan period.
> 
> But it poses a question to people suffering from Select Difficulty Syndrome, when you are in Sanya back to Haikou, do you choose Western Ring HSR or Eastern Ring HSR
> View attachment 264393
> 
> 
> *Sanya Station*
> View attachment 264390
> 
> 
> *Haikou Station, capital of Hainan Island*
> View attachment 264388
> 
> 
> East Ring HSR
> View attachment 264389



Well, they can always build a 3rd Sanya-Haikou HSR passing through Wuzhishan Mountain、Qiongzhong Li Autonomous County and Tunchang，just to make the decision a trifle harder。

PS。It has been suggested that one of the reasons for the planned step-up in the operating speed of the Beijing-Shanghai HSR is the increasing congestion on some sections of the same。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Well, they can always build a 3rd Sanya-Haikou HSR passing through Wuzhishan Mountain、Qiongzhong Li Autonomous County and Tunchang，just to make the decision a trifle harder。
> 
> PS。It has been suggested that one of the reasons for the planned step-up in the operating speed of the Beijing-Shanghai HSR is the increasing congestion on some sections of the same。



Of course a third route via central highland!








cirr said:


> PS。It has been suggested that one of the reasons for the planned step-up in the operating speed of the Beijing-Shanghai HSR is the increasing congestion on some sections of the same。


It makes sense, congestion on some section like Xuzhou-Nanjing significantly limits passenger volume.
A second Beijing-Shanghai HSR should not be just in the phase of feasibility study, do it now!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> View attachment 264508
> View attachment 264509
> View attachment 264510



Low-2-medium speed Maglev set for commercial operation in H1 2016 
















A 2nd line started construction 21.04.2015 in Bejing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Low-2-medium speed Maglev set for commercial operation in H1 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2nd line started construction 21.04.2015 in Bejing.




Why would someone commission a low speed Maglev, when the whole purpose of it seems to be to increase speeds?

Also, with an investment of around 4 billion yuan, will it be economically feasible?


----------



## Jlaw

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why would someone commission a low speed Maglev, when the whole purpose of it seems to be to increase speeds?
> 
> Also, with an investment of around 4 billion yuan, will it be economically feasible?


Why do you ask the same stupid question here like you did on the other thread?

First China-made maglev line runs for test

Post #4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Why do you ask the same stupid question here like you did on the other thread?
> 
> First China-made maglev line runs for test
> 
> Post #4


He just asked for asking for asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> View attachment 264508
> View attachment 264509
> View attachment 264510


Great news, made-in-China maglev trains, economical and fast, ideal for a short distance airport line!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*It's autumn in Beijing!*
*Qinglongqiao Station（Blue Dragon Bridge Station)*
*Near Badaling Great Wall in Beijing*
*



 *
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
@anant_s @yusheng @Azizam @Abotani @ahojunk et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Azizam

AndrewJin said:


> *It's autumn in Beijing!*
> *Qinglongqiao Station（Blue Dragon Bridge Station)*
> *Near Badaling Great Wall in Beijing*
> *
> View attachment 264779
> *
> *
> View attachment 264775
> *
> *
> View attachment 264777
> *
> *
> View attachment 264778
> *
> *
> View attachment 264776
> *
> @anant_s @yusheng @Azizam @Abotani @ahojunk et al


Awesome pics bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *It's autumn in Beijing!*
> *Qinglongqiao Station（Blue Dragon Bridge Station)*
> *Near Badaling Great Wall in Beijing*
> *
> View attachment 264779
> *
> *
> View attachment 264775
> *
> *
> View attachment 264777
> *
> *
> View attachment 264778
> *
> *
> View attachment 264776
> *
> @anant_s @yusheng @Azizam @Abotani @ahojunk et al





汪峰、黄勇-北京 北京Live中国好声音20120914那英战队全高清1080_土豆_高清视频在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> 汪峰、黄勇-北京 北京Live中国好声音20120914那英战队全高清1080_土豆_高清视频在线观看


I am now in a car from Kangding County to Litang County, all the way 3-4km above the sea level!
Enjoy!





Zheduoshan Mountain Pass
4298m 





Township of Xinduqiao









The second mountain pass,
Gaoersi, 4412m









I am now heading towards the third mountain pass, also the highest pass of Sichuan section of Sichuan-Tibet 318 highway

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> I am now in a car from Kangding County to Litang County, all the way 3-4km above the sea level!
> Enjoy!
> View attachment 264858
> 
> 
> Zheduoshan Mountain Pass
> 4298m
> View attachment 264859
> 
> 
> Township of Xinduqiao
> View attachment 264860
> 
> View attachment 264861
> 
> 
> The second mountain pass,
> Gaoersi, 4412m
> View attachment 264862
> 
> View attachment 264863
> 
> 
> I am now heading towards the third mountain pass, also the highest pass of Sichuan section of Sichuan-Tibet 318 highway
> View attachment 264864


lovely HDR photography!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first autumn of Jilin-Hunchun Intercity HSR *
*



*
























@Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *The first autumn of Jilin-Hunchun Intercity HSR *
> *
> View attachment 265186
> *
> 
> View attachment 265181
> View attachment 265182
> View attachment 265179
> View attachment 265183
> View attachment 265184
> View attachment 265185
> View attachment 265180
> 
> 
> @Yizhi



Jilin-Hunchun?

Why is it not called Changchun-Hunchun HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Jilin-Hunchun?
> 
> Why is it not called Changchun-Hunchun HSR?



Maybe its Jilin city (吉林市), no? Andrew might know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_HSR promotes domestic tourism and tighter integration of the country._
_It's worth the money spent._

----------------
*China becomes smaller for tourists*
Updated: 2015-10-08 07:47
By Xinhua(China Daily)

Huang Wankang and his family took a pleasant holiday trip on a new high-speed rail line linking two cities in Northeast China's Jilin province.

"I have always wanted to visit Hunchun," Huang said from Changchun, adding that his family marveled at the scenery as the train passed Changbai Mountain and the Songhua River.

The line, already referred to by Chinese netizens as Northeast China's most beautiful high-speed rail line, went into operation two weeks ago. It cuts the journey from a grueling nine hours to only two hours and 11 minutes.

With a high-speed rail network crossing 28 of China's 31 provincial regions, China is getting smaller despite its geographical vastness. People are no longer discouraged by the distance of faraway destinations.

On Oct 1, the first day of the weeklong national holiday, a record 12.5 million trips were made by train, up 6.9 percent from last year. The number is expected to exceed 100 million for the whole holiday and is largely due to high-speed rail.






"High-speed trains operate like intercity shuttles and have changed people's perceptions of time and space. Their willingness to travel has grown remarkably," said Sun Zhang, a professor at Tongji University.

Pan Jinkui, a migrant worker in Foshan, in the southern province of Guangdong, said, "Now, I can go back to my hometown in Guizhou province many times a year to see my family."

The railway that Pan uses opened at the end of last year and connects Guiyang, the capital of Guizhou province, with Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province. At a speed of up to 300 kilometers per hour, travel between the two cities has been cut to four hours from more than 20 hours.

The Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway, which extends for more than 2,000 km and is the longest of its kind in the world, cuts travel time between the two cities to only eight hours.

Bullet trains have made the experience of traveling on Chinese railways - once cramped and with pungent odors and long lines for the restroom - a distant memory.

Bullet trains not only take tourists to areas of natural beauty but also to places with famed delicacies. The Chengdu-Mianyang-Leshan line has given food aficionados great opportunities to taste snacks in cities along the line.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Urumqi-Korla intercity train to be operated*
​

Staff members of an intercity train take a selfie in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Oct. 18, 2015. A new intercity train linking Urumqi and Korla will be operated from Oct. 20 with 121 staff members from different ethnic groups. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

What is the speed of the inter-city HSR from Urumqi to Korla?

What are the stations along this line?

Are there any pretty places to visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Jilin-Hunchun?
> 
> Why is it not called Changchun-Hunchun HSR?


It should be Changchun-Jilin-Hunchun HSR.
Jilin-Hunchun section is the second phase.



ahojunk said:


> What is the speed of the inter-city HSR from Urumqi to Korla?
> 
> What are the stations along this line?
> 
> Are there any pretty places to visit?


I don't think it's intercity HSR, just traditional train, traditional trains for intercity are nearly extinct.
Korla is the capital of Bayingolin Mongol Autonomous Prefecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

TaiShang said:


> 汪峰、黄勇-北京 北京Live中国好声音20120914那英战队全高清1080_土豆_高清视频在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Off topic for the moment.
Yesterday, I hiked in Yading Reserve in Sichuan Province. The hardest day in my life so far, good news was all mountain sickness disappeared even when I reached the highest point, nearly 4800m above the sea level.
I suggest everyone come here once in your lifetime, you won't regret spending a couple of days on mountainous roads to reach the national park.

In the morning, you can see snow on the ground. That was from a snowstorm I experienced the day before the hiking day.





Later in the morning





First part of the trail was nice





Then





The final mountain pass!





The milk lake





The five colors lake 





The sacred mountain is so close
(can see 2 of the 3 sacred mountains of Yading)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

The weather was changeable.
When I hiked back from five colors lake, a huge snowstorm came.





I could barely stand.
But minuets later





Sunny day was back!





One hour later, snow would be back soon





Back to the start!
Finally 





When I was on electric bus back to the shuttle bus station, another snowstorm hit us!
But when I reached the entrance, magic weather!





This photo was taken the day before my hiking day, waking to another sacred mountain.





Now I am waiting for the shuttle bus to the sacred mountains again, let me see them for the last time in my life!





The heaven is also hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaiShang

kuge said:


>



Beautiful...



AndrewJin said:


> The weather was changeable.
> When I hiked back from five colors lake, a huge snowstorm came.
> View attachment 265699
> 
> 
> I could barely stand.
> But minuets later
> View attachment 265700
> 
> 
> Sunny day was back!
> View attachment 265701
> 
> 
> One hour later, snow would be back soon
> View attachment 265702
> 
> 
> Back to the start!
> Finally
> View attachment 265703
> 
> 
> When I was on electric bus back to the shuttle bus station, another snowstorm hit us!
> But when I reached the entrance, magic weather!
> View attachment 265704
> 
> 
> This photo was taken the day before my hiking day, waking to another sacred mountain.
> View attachment 265705
> 
> 
> Now I am waiting for the shuttle bus to the sacred mountains again, let me see them for the last time in my life!
> View attachment 265706
> 
> 
> The heaven is also hell.



Splendid! Share more, if possible, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Border high-speed rail popular with booming tourism *
By Guo Yiming
October 20, 2015



Changchun-Hunchun intercity high-speed railway

The Changchun-Hunchun intercity high-speed railway, which links China with Russia and North Korea, has transported over one million passengers, almost half of the population of the Yanbian Korea Autonomous Prefecture in Jilin Province, since it was put into operation a month ago, according to China News Service.

According to statistics, the railway has transported 1.03 million passengers since the line opened on Sept. 20, 2015 and 380,000 during China's National Day holiday.

The railway, connecting Changchun, the capital city of Jilin Province and the eastern border city of Hunchun in the autonomous prefecture, dispatches an average of 21.5 pairs of trains every day and runs every 38 minutes on an average basis.

The line is also expected to improve the entire northeast China transportation network, help regional economic development and create unity among ethnic groups, experts say.

Dubbed the most beautiful line in northeastern China, it passes through the Changbai Mountains, Songhua Lake, Lafa Mountain and other famous scenic spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abotani

AndrewJin said:


> *It's autumn in Beijing!*
> *Qinglongqiao Station（Blue Dragon Bridge Station)*
> *Near Badaling Great Wall in Beijing*
> *
> View attachment 264779
> *
> *
> View attachment 264775
> *
> *
> View attachment 264777
> *
> *
> View attachment 264778
> *
> *
> View attachment 264776
> *
> @anant_s @yusheng @Azizam @Abotani @ahojunk et al


Oh boy!!That's so beautiful..the leaves...aah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

AndrewJin said:


> The weather was changeable.
> When I hiked back from five colors lake, a huge snowstorm came.
> View attachment 265699
> 
> 
> I could barely stand.
> But minuets later
> View attachment 265700
> 
> 
> Sunny day was back!
> View attachment 265701
> 
> 
> One hour later, snow would be back soon
> View attachment 265702
> 
> 
> Back to the start!
> Finally
> View attachment 265703
> 
> 
> When I was on electric bus back to the shuttle bus station, another snowstorm hit us!
> But when I reached the entrance, magic weather!
> View attachment 265704
> 
> 
> This photo was taken the day before my hiking day, waking to another sacred mountain.
> View attachment 265705
> 
> 
> Now I am waiting for the shuttle bus to the sacred mountains again, let me see them for the last time in my life!
> View attachment 265706
> 
> 
> The heaven is also hell.



I envy you bro! Maybe when I retire... Enjoy & share more photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> The weather was changeable.
> When I hiked back from five colors lake, a huge snowstorm came.
> View attachment 265699
> 
> 
> I could barely stand.
> But minuets later
> View attachment 265700
> 
> 
> Sunny day was back!
> View attachment 265701
> 
> 
> One hour later, snow would be back soon
> View attachment 265702
> 
> 
> Back to the start!
> Finally
> View attachment 265703
> 
> 
> When I was on electric bus back to the shuttle bus station, another snowstorm hit us!
> But when I reached the entrance, magic weather!
> View attachment 265704
> 
> 
> This photo was taken the day before my hiking day, waking to another sacred mountain.
> View attachment 265705
> 
> 
> Now I am waiting for the shuttle bus to the sacred mountains again, let me see them for the last time in my life!
> View attachment 265706
> 
> 
> The heaven is also hell.



The weather change remind me when I was in Iceland. Four seasons in one day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Pangu said:


> I envy you bro! Maybe when I retire... Enjoy & share more photos!


There is an airport in Daocheng County where Yading sacred mountains are located. I suppose if u have time for Beijing or Shanghai, then you definitely have time for Yading!

Yesterday was my third and final day in the park. Now on 6:10 bus to Kangding County, 10 hours of mountainous roads on 3-4km high plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*First non-stop train starts in southern part of Xinjiang*
Published: 2015-10-21 1:08:01






The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region's first non-stop inter-city train service was launched on Tuesday between Korla in the region's south and the capital Urumqi.

With a maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour, the train, Star of Southern Xinjiang, took four-and-a-half hours to get to Urumqi. It features new technologies and fast speed, news site ts.cn reported Tuesday. 

The train can operate non-stop for 20 hours, and the new equipment guarantees a smooth ride. 

Currently, only trains from Xinjiang to Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou use such equipment. The train offers multimedia devices, refrigerators and vacuum toilets, as well as special carriages, seats and toilets for the disabled. 

Korla is a city in southern Xinjiang, the scene of some terrorist attacks in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Abotani said:


> Oh boy!!That's so beautiful..the leaves...aah!


I sincerely hope one day u can walk on such walking trails, Sichuan-Tibetan plateau in autumn! Do u believe Tibetan Buddhism? These sacred mountains are Buddhas!




















Yesterday on the road









Today on the road 









Tomorrow I will take a coach to the capital of Aba Autonomous Prefecture of Qiang and Tibetan, Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abotani

AndrewJin said:


> I sincerely hope one day u can walk on such walking trails, Sichuan-Tibetan plateau in autumn! Do u believe Tibetan Buddhism? These sacred mountains are Buddhas!
> View attachment 266340
> 
> 
> View attachment 266342
> 
> 
> View attachment 266343
> 
> 
> View attachment 266345
> 
> 
> Yesterday on the road
> View attachment 266346
> 
> View attachment 266347
> 
> 
> Today on the road
> View attachment 266348
> 
> View attachment 266349
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will take a coach to the capital of Aba Autonomous Prefecture of Qiang and Tibetan, Sichuan Province.


I hope so too.
No on the buddhism part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *First non-stop train starts in southern part of Xinjiang*
> Published: 2015-10-21 1:08:01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region's first non-stop inter-city train service was launched on Tuesday between Korla in the region's south and the capital Urumqi.
> 
> With a maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour, the train, Star of Southern Xinjiang, took four-and-a-half hours to get to Urumqi. It features new technologies and fast speed, news site ts.cn reported Tuesday.
> 
> The train can operate non-stop for 20 hours, and the new equipment guarantees a smooth ride.
> 
> Currently, only trains from Xinjiang to Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou use such equipment. The train offers multimedia devices, refrigerators and vacuum toilets, as well as special carriages, seats and toilets for the disabled.
> 
> Korla is a city in southern Xinjiang, the scene of some terrorist attacks in recent years.


We should build more HSRs in Xinjiang apart from Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR, such as Urumqi-Shihezi-Kazakh border , Shihezi-Karamay-Beitun, Urumqi-Aksu.

Xinjiang section of Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TianyaTaiwan

江山如此多娇,引无数英雄竞折腰.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


>


It explains why we build HSR so efficiently!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway English*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kuge

laying rail tracks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Progress report of this 2015-06-29 China Daily article ->

China joins global elite in fast rail - China - Chinadaily.com.cn



> In December 2013, the institute brought the system to bullet trains, expecting speeds of 500 km/h. Trials were undertaken on several trains in October.
> 
> Jia Limin of Beijing Jiaotong University, who heads China's high-speed railway innovation program, said that if everything goes well, trains equipped with the new traction system will become fully operational by 2018.




*China's first "high-speed permanent magnet" motor through the first round of the line test "exam"*
Updated: October 26, 2015

Xinhua News Agency, Changsha, October 26 - (Reporter Yang Chien)-equipped with the Zhuzhou Electric Corporation developed TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motor and China in the first column, 'the permanent high-speed rail,' recently passed the first round of the line running test vehicle assessment This means that China's high-speed rail power is undergoing revolutionary change, to become the world's few master 'the permanent high-speed rail' pull technology of the country.

According to the permanent magnet motor Zhuzhou Electric Company R & D manager Yan Song was introduced, TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motor is a national 863 'high-speed rail technology and equipment developed major key projects,' the sub-topics by using the world's new rare earth permanent magnet materials effectively overcome the permanent loss of field problems of the world, while its clever bearing cooling structure design can effectively reduce the bearing temperature, to ensure the safe and reliable operation of the traction power, it can be described as high-speed rail traction power of 'sophisticated artifact.'

With the existing high-speed EMU CRH380A YQ-365 asynchronous traction motors compared, TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motors reduce weight by 35%, while efficiency will increase more than 3 percent, saving more than 10 percent. In a high-speed rail marshalling column 8 calculated daily round trip Beijing-Shanghai line, after loading the 'tip artifact,' a year, saving more than 100 million kwh.

After a 'DC', 'exchange', the world rail vehicle traction technology is moving version 3.0 'permanent magnet' drive technology development. As China has completely independent intellectual property products, TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motors R & D success, not only opened China's high-speed rail 'permanent magnet drive era' prelude, but also for our high-speed rail to win the opportunity to participate in international competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Progress report of this 2015-06-29 China Daily article ->
> 
> China joins global elite in fast rail - China - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's first "high-speed permanent magnet" motor through the first round of the line test "exam"*
> Updated: October 26, 2015
> 
> Xinhua News Agency, Changsha, October 26 - (Reporter Yang Chien)-equipped with the Zhuzhou Electric Corporation developed TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motor and China in the first column, 'the permanent high-speed rail,' recently passed the first round of the line running test vehicle assessment This means that China's high-speed rail power is undergoing revolutionary change, to become the world's few master 'the permanent high-speed rail' pull technology of the country.
> 
> According to the permanent magnet motor Zhuzhou Electric Company R & D manager Yan Song was introduced, TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motor is a national 863 'high-speed rail technology and equipment developed major key projects,' the sub-topics by using the world's new rare earth permanent magnet materials effectively overcome the permanent loss of field problems of the world, while its clever bearing cooling structure design can effectively reduce the bearing temperature, to ensure the safe and reliable operation of the traction power, it can be described as high-speed rail traction power of 'sophisticated artifact.'
> 
> With the existing high-speed EMU CRH380A YQ-365 asynchronous traction motors compared, TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motors reduce weight by 35%, while efficiency will increase more than 3 percent, saving more than 10 percent. In a high-speed rail marshalling column 8 calculated daily round trip Beijing-Shanghai line, after loading the 'tip artifact,' a year, saving more than 100 million kwh.
> 
> After a 'DC', 'exchange', the world rail vehicle traction technology is moving version 3.0 'permanent magnet' drive technology development. As China has completely independent intellectual property products, TQ-600 permanent magnet synchronous traction motors R & D success, not only opened China's high-speed rail 'permanent magnet drive era' prelude, but also for our high-speed rail to win the opportunity to participate in international competition.


Exciting news, the new era of Chinese high-speed rail! I think this technology is one aspect of the ongoing industrial revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Exciting news, the new era of Chinese high-speed rail! I think this technology is one aspect of the ongoing industrial revolution.



The New Normal. Let's repeat it again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> Just like these giant pandas, the number of both enclosed and wild pandas is on the stable rise!
> View attachment 267790
> 
> View attachment 267791
> 
> 
> Just finished my long anticipated trip to Chengdu panda base, will take intercity HSR to Leshan for the giant Buddha tomorrow. Have to end the trip soon, my boss wants to see me in Shanghai for my paper.
> 
> Chengdu research base of giant panda breeding, suburban Chengdu, Western China
> View attachment 267792
> 
> View attachment 267793
> 
> View attachment 267794
> 
> View attachment 267796
> 
> 
> Oh no, open defecation in front of tourists from around the world
> View attachment 267795




having any hot pot in Chengdu? they are the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> having any hot pot in Chengdu? they are the best.


Buying panda souvenirs now, will have "stick stick delicious" hot pot later.










Red panda vs giant panda

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Now take the 7:30am intercity bullet to Leshan from Chengdu for the Leshan Buddha.

Chengdu East Railway Station, Chengdu City, Western China





Design from the Sanxingdui Relics which is the symbol of Chengdu(well, pandas are too )





So many early birds like me!















Will arrive in Leshan in one hour, later!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Panda city, good bye for half a day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

You took all these pics @AndrewJin ?

Good job! 

Cuteness overload from the Pandas!!



Yizhi said:


> having any hot pot in Chengdu? they are the best.



Are they more spicy/strong like Sichuanese cuisine in general?

Can't wait to to do more hot pot with my Chinese buddies in the upcoming cold Canadian winter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> You took all these pics @AndrewJin ?
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Cuteness overload from the Pandas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are they more spicy/strong like Sichuanese cuisine in general?
> 
> Can't wait to to do more hot pot with my Chinese buddies in the upcoming cold Canadian winter .


U mean now?
Airport underground HSR station 






I am now uploading photos directly via PDF app on the train.

Btw, hot pot in Sichuan is really numbingly spicy, nearly all hot pots outside Sichuan province has been adjusted to milder favor. And I don't think most people can handle the authentic version, plus it uses beef oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Btw, hot pot in Sichuan is really numbingly spicy, nearly all hot pots outside Sichuan province has been adjusted to milder favor. And I don't think most people can handle the authentic version, plus it uses beef oil.



I quite like Sichuan spiciness/bold flavours. They remind me of parts of Indian cuisine.

I have had many seriously spicy Hot pots, I wonder if they were Sichuan style...but hard to say since I just dumped in a lot of very hot ingredients myself.

Beef oil makes no difference to me, I eat almost everything.

Where is the link to the PDF app you use?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> I quite like Sichuan spiciness/bold flavours. They remind me of parts of Indian cuisine.
> 
> I have had many seriously spicy Hot pots, I wonder if they were Sichuan style...but hard to say since I just dumped in a lot of very hot ingredients myself.
> 
> Beef oil makes no difference to me, I eat almost everything.


Then Sichuan will be a food heaven for you! I have to say, Sichuan food is almost the best in China, but since it is too spicy, it is less famous outside China than Cantonese food. On the contrary, Cantonese food in China is not that popular, Sichuanese restaurant or Sichuanese hot pot restaurant is nearly on every street in China. 

Street food in Chengdu
Spicy rice noodle jelly, sweet glutinous rice jelly with brown sugar, fried tofu, spicy tofu pudding, fried glutinous rice ball, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> I quite like Sichuan spiciness/bold flavours. They remind me of parts of Indian cuisine.
> 
> I have had many seriously spicy Hot pots, I wonder if they were Sichuan style...but hard to say since I just dumped in a lot of very hot ingredients myself.
> 
> Beef oil makes no difference to me, I eat almost everything.
> 
> Where is the link to the PDF app you use?


PDF app? Just search in App store.


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> PDF app? Just search in App store.



Oh ok i misunderstood, I thought its an app in this forum.



AndrewJin said:


> Then Sichuan will be a food heaven for you! I have to say, Sichuan food is almost the best in China, but since it is too spicy, it is less famous outside China than Cantonese food. On the contrary, Cantonese food in China is not that popular, Sichuanese restaurant or Sichuanese hot pot restaurant is nearly on every street in China.



Yes I grew up in Hong Kong and got Cantonese taste put in me from young age and you are right, it is the most global version of Chinese cuisine. But I have tried various other regional Chinese cuisines as well, but I gotta say Sichuan cuisine is my favourite overall. I was in Chengdu about 3 years back as part of a Pratt Whitney team to integrate a new blisk production line....so I got a good chance to sample the authentic version....it definitely beats the more westernized version of Sichuan cuisines in other countries for sure. Will have to try the hot pot next time I am there for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

Nilgiri said:


> You took all these pics @AndrewJin ?
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Cuteness overload from the Pandas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are they more spicy/strong like Sichuanese cuisine in general?
> 
> Can't wait to to do more hot pot with my Chinese buddies in the upcoming cold Canadian winter .








yes very strong n spicy!

typical Sichuan hotpot, half spicy half not. the essence is the numbing heat from chili pepper though, hotpot from other regions may only contain spicy but no numb.







and for hotpot materials nothing is off-limits.



Nilgiri said:


> Oh ok i misunderstood, I thought its an app in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I grew up in Hong Kong and got Cantonese taste put in me from young age and you are right, it is the most global version of Chinese cuisine. But I have tried various other regional Chinese cuisines as well, but I gotta say Sichuan cuisine is my favourite overall. I was in Chengdu about 3 years back as part of a Pratt Whitney team to integrate a new blisk production line....so I got a good chance to sample the authentic version....it definitely beats the more westernized version of Sichuan cuisines in other countries for sure. Will have to try the hot pot next time I am there for sure.


Growing up in HK?! I can totally understand you now as myself is a non-Cantonese grew up in Cantonese area end up having a fetish for Sichuan cooking...

I've been to Sichuan. I'd say many so called Sichuan hotpot in Guangdong already localized, becoming less spicy less numbing to court the Cantonese tongue. .



AndrewJin said:


> Then Sichuan will be a food heaven for you! I have to say, Sichuan food is almost the best in China, but since it is too spicy, it is less famous outside China than Cantonese food. On the contrary, Cantonese food in China is not that popular, Sichuanese restaurant or Sichuanese hot pot restaurant is nearly on every street in China.
> 
> Street food in Chengdu
> Spicy rice noodle jelly, sweet glutinous rice jelly with brown sugar, fried tofu, spicy tofu pudding, fried glutinous rice ball, etc
> View attachment 267914


you are tourturing me with food pics again! it's almost lunch time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Yizhi said:


>





Feeling hungry already.

Maybe should drop by one restaurant this evening right across the corner from my place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Yizhi said:


> Growing up in HK?! I can totally understand you now as myself is a non-Cantonese grew up in Cantonese area end up having a fetish for Sichuan cooking...



Ha, thats true my friend. What's weird is my Sister who was born in Hong Kong has almost completely acquired that Cantonese sensitivity/reluctance to spicy food even though she got Indian genes. My mom always said its because of the water in Hong Kong lol....its a bit of trouble for my sis since my Dad and I like our food quite strong/spicy.



Yizhi said:


> I've been to Sichuan. I'd say many so called Sichuan hotpot in Guangdong already localized, becoming less spicy less numbing to court the Cantonese tongue.



Its true everywhere outside of Sichuan I think. In the west I was able to notice the difference between "exotic" Sichuan style and the generic "Cantonese" Chinese style at various places...and this was more pronounced in places I have lived like Singapore.....but you still got to go to Sichuan to sample the real deal....because it was totally on a different level to what I was used to....and nothing outside quite compares. Cantonese tongue, we use that exact same phrase for my sister haha...it does not surprise me....almost all my Cantonese friends could not handle authentic Indian food either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> yes very strong n spicy!
> 
> typical Sichuan hotpot, half spicy half not. the essence is the numbing heat from chili pepper though, hotpot from other regions may only contain spicy but no numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for hotpot materials nothing is off-limits.
> 
> 
> Growing up in HK?! I can totally understand you now as myself is a non-Cantonese grew up in Cantonese area end up having a fetish for Sichuan cooking...
> 
> I've been to Sichuan. I'd say many so called Sichuan hotpot in Guangdong already localized, becoming less spicy less numbing to court the Cantonese tongue. .
> 
> 
> you are tourturing me with food pics again! it's almost lunch time!


My lunch for today, street food in Leshan of Sichuan
Chicken soup rice, glutinous rice jelly with brown sugar, main food is of course 串串香. U don't have to eat all, they will count the number of sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Seems you have a trip blog kind of thing going here @AndrewJin ....love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Seems you have a trip blog kind of thing going here @AndrewJin ....love it!


What amazes me here is that they eat so many spicy food everyday, even spicy noodle for breakfast but they still have nice skin.

I like their altitude towards life.
Tea inside temple!

















Wenshu Monastery, Chengdu City

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yizhi

Nilgiri said:


> Ha, thats true my friend. What's weird is my Sister who was born in Hong Kong has almost completely acquired that Cantonese sensitivity/reluctance to spicy food even though she got Indian genes. My mom always said its because of the water in Hong Kong lol....its a bit of trouble for my sis since my Dad and I like our food quite strong/spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> Its true everywhere outside of Sichuan I think. In the west I was able to notice the difference between "exotic" Sichuan style and the generic "Cantonese" Chinese style at various places...and this was more pronounced in places I have lived like Singapore.....but you still got to go to Sichuan to sample the real deal....because it was totally on a different level to what I was used to....and nothing outside quite compares. Cantonese tongue, we use that exact same phrase for my sister haha...it does not surprise me....almost all my Cantonese friends could not handle authentic Indian food either.


Humm my family love Sichuan food to a point it's like an important ritual must be done almost every week. But some of my Cantonese friends just can't do spicy, not even a little bit. It's painful hanging out with them in a Sichuan place, must order non-spicy and even then they complain about it....

There are a fair number of small to medium size restaurants runned by Sichuanese folks here in Shenzhen, where the taste are considered to be quite genuine. The big brand chains however, are usually the first to localize, not that they taste bad though, their Cantonese style Sichuan cooking also works for me. You can come for a food tour next time back in HK, we are just a river away after all..



AndrewJin said:


> My lunch for today, street food in Leshan of Sichuan
> Chicken soup rice, glutinous rice jelly with brown sugar, main food is of course 串串香. U don't have to eat all, they will count the number of sticks.
> View attachment 267945



!!!! I think I can eat them all!!!

Andrew you should post some Leshan Budda pics too, adding a little spiritual feels here..



TaiShang said:


> Feeling hungry already.
> 
> Maybe should drop by one restaurant this evening right across the corner from my place.


that's actually a pic of 高雄麻辣火鍋, the materials the same with Sichuan though.

now i have a craving for 口水雞:







@AndrewJin tried any authentic version there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Yizhi said:


> Humm my family love Sichuan food to a point it's like an important ritual must be done almost every week. But some of my Cantonese friends just can't do spicy, not even a little bit. It's painful hanging out with them in a Sichuan place, must order non-spicy and even then they complain about it....



LOL!



Yizhi said:


> There are a fair number of small to medium size restaurants runned by Sichuanese folks here in Shenzhen, where the taste are considered to be quite genuine. The big brand chains however, are usually the first to localize, not that they taste bad though, their Cantonese style Sichuan cooking also works for me. You can come for a food tour next time back in HK, we are just a river away after all.



Nice, thanks for the invite! I havent been to Shenzhen since I was 10 years old in the mid 90s. Went to the windows of the world theme park, thats about all I really remember. Pretty cold and it was around Chinese new year...even got some Hong bao/Li-Cee from the hotel staff. I remember the really big scale model of Eiffel tower and I was impressed to see they had a big Ashoka lion right after the Entrance area I think. There was a monorail and nice fireworks too. That and a taxi driver swindled us a bit.

Back then I bet Shenzhen wasn't as big as it is now I've heard. Will have to make it a point to visit again especially now that I got you as a contact to take me on a food tour hehe.

Is that chicken dish you posted like a Sichuan style of siu mei white chicken? It looks like it actually got a strong flavour to it haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> Humm my family love Sichuan food to a point it's like an important ritual must be done almost every week. But some of my Cantonese friends just can't do spicy, not even a little bit. It's painful hanging out with them in a Sichuan place, must order non-spicy and even then they complain about it....
> 
> There are a fair number of small to medium size restaurants runned by Sichuanese folks here in Shenzhen, where the taste are considered to be quite genuine. The big brand chains however, are usually the first to localize, not that they taste bad though, their Cantonese style Sichuan cooking also works for me. You can come for a food tour next time back in HK, we are just a river away after all..
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! I think I can eat them all!!!
> 
> Andrew you should post some Leshan Budda pics too, adding a little spiritual feels here..
> 
> 
> that's actually a pic of 高雄麻辣火鍋, the materials the same with Sichuan though.
> 
> now i have a craving for 口水雞:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin tried any authentic version there?













I didn't take a boat to see a panorama, I spent most of my time searching for local cuisine and then headed back to Chengdu. Weather not good, too cloudy.

Back to the HSR theme.
Leshan Railway Station





Chengdu East Railway Station
Arrival/metro floor 





Panda on the facade!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Juxtaposition of the ancient with the modern....hallmark of a true civilisation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yizhi

Nilgiri said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the invite! I havent been to Shenzhen since I was 10 years old in the mid 90s. Went to the windows of the world theme park, thats about all I really remember. Pretty cold and it was around Chinese new year...even got some Hong bao/Li-Cee from the hotel staff. I remember the really big scale model of Eiffel tower and I was impressed to see they had a big Ashoka lion right after the Entrance area I think. There was a monorail and nice fireworks too. That and a taxi driver swindled us a bit.
> 
> Back then I bet Shenzhen wasn't as big as it is now I've heard. Will have to make it a point to visit again especially now that I got you as a contact to take me on a food tour hehe.
> 
> Is that chicken dish you posted like a Sichuan style of siu mei white chicken? It looks like it actually got a strong flavour to it haha.


Yeah Window of the World was like a must-go-to place at that time, i recall accompanying waves after waves of relatives going there when i was a kid... now Shenzhener seldom go there, it's mainly for tourists (many of those tourists end up in HK shopping fiercely ). 

Not siu mei, more like fresh clean steamed then covered with spicy numbing souce (strong flavor) and red chili oil, a bit similar to white cut chicken, the same tenderness but very different souce, it's cold dish btw. Chinese name is literaly 'mouth watering chicken'. .


----------



## Nilgiri

Yizhi said:


> Yeah Window of the World was like a must-go-to place at that time, i recall accompanying waves after waves of relatives going there when i was a kid... now Shenzhener seldom go there, it's mainly for tourists (many of those tourists end up in HK shopping fiercely ).



Heh, now that I think of it, we visited a Zoo/Safari place as well. Thats where I found I get all knotted up around my legs in a bad way when I ride on a camel (or anything wide for that matter). They had a pretty drugged/tame Tiger you could pose with and take pictures with and one of those big cat safari rides....and a monkey trail along with the standard exhibits/shows. I don't really like Zoos/Safaris to be honest (especially after working in one for a summer job in Singapore)...but I do remember that one I guess. Other than that I remember the border agent having difficulty typing my family's long Indian surname for each of us....and we created a delay each way for our bus because of that.



Yizhi said:


> Not siu mei, more like fresh clean steamed then covered with spicy numbing souce (strong flavor) and red chili oil, a bit similar to white cut chicken, the same tenderness but very different souce, it's cold dish btw. Chinese name is literaly 'mouth watering chicken'.



I thought white cut chicken is a type of Siu Mei (its just the only one that's not roasted so its the odd one out or something)...but my memory sucks these days. Anyways I think now that you describe it, I tried this when I was there in Chengdu...I was quite hungry and everything was good so I don't remember the details so well!


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> Humm my family love Sichuan food to a point it's like an important ritual must be done almost every week. But some of my Cantonese friends just can't do spicy, not even a little bit. It's painful hanging out with them in a Sichuan place, must order non-spicy and even then they complain about it....
> 
> There are a fair number of small to medium size restaurants runned by Sichuanese folks here in Shenzhen, where the taste are considered to be quite genuine. The big brand chains however, are usually the first to localize, not that they taste bad though, their Cantonese style Sichuan cooking also works for me. You can come for a food tour next time back in HK, we are just a river away after all..
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! I think I can eat them all!!!
> 
> Andrew you should post some Leshan Budda pics too, adding a little spiritual feels here..
> 
> 
> that's actually a pic of 高雄麻辣火鍋, the materials the same with Sichuan though.
> 
> now i have a craving for 口水雞:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin tried any authentic version there?


I am having it right now!
In Jinli old street.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Nothing like seeing a deep red hot pot broth. You know its not going to be just hot temperature wise hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yizhi

Nilgiri said:


> Heh, now that I think of it, we visited a Zoo/Safari place as well. Thats where I found I get all knotted up around my legs in a bad way when I ride on a camel (or anything wide for that matter). They had a pretty drugged/tame Tiger you could pose with and take pictures with and one of those big cat safari rides....and a monkey trail along with the standard exhibits/shows. I don't really like Zoos/Safaris to be honest (especially after working in one for a summer job in Singapore)...but I do remember that one I guess. Other than that I remember the border agent having difficulty typing my family's long Indian surname for each of us....and we created a delay each way for our bus because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought white cut chicken is a type of Siu Mei (its just the only one that's not roasted so its the odd one out or something)...but my memory sucks these days. Anyways I think now that you describe it, I tried this when I was there in Chengdu...I was quite hungry and everything was good so I don't remember the details so well!


Hahahaha you really should come visit Shenzhen again, rediscover the place through adult eyes...

Em technically sui mei means 'toasted flavor' so it's about those with crispy toasted skin in Cantonese cuisine. at least in Shenzhen & Guangzhou white cut chicken as it is clean plain steamed with soy sauce come later doesn't count as sui mei, and it's a famous Hakka dish i think, not Cantonese. that said, most if not all suimei shops i've tried serve white cut chicken...maybe cause it's easy to prepare? don't know if it's the same in HK.




AndrewJin said:


> I am having it right now!
> In Jinli old street.
> View attachment 268022
> 
> 
> View attachment 268023
> 
> 
> View attachment 268024
> 
> 
> View attachment 268025
> 
> 
> View attachment 268026
> 
> 
> View attachment 268027


no meat?. i see your noodle is melting, better eat quickly.

u visited 武侯祠 next door yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> Hahahaha you really should come visit Shenzhen again, rediscover the place through adult eyes...
> 
> Em technically sui mei means 'toasted flavor' so it's about those with crispy toasted skin in Cantonese cuisine. at least in Shenzhen & Guangzhou white cut chicken as it is clean plain steamed with soy sauce come later doesn't count as sui mei, and it's a famous Hakka dish i think, not Cantonese. that said, most if not all suimei shops i've tried serve white cut chicken...maybe cause it's easy to prepare? don't know if it's the same in HK.
> 
> 
> 
> no meat?. i see your noodle is melting, better eat quickly.
> 
> u visited 武侯祠 next door yet?


Half a kilo of beef and half a kilo of 牛杂, already inside.
It's not fresh meat slice, if u order meat slice as in Beijing, u will be looked down upon by local Sichuanese.
Quite often meat slice served here is not even fresh, but all bought from supermarket, since locals don't order it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC Corp. develops extra-high voltage level IGBT module*
Xinhua Finance 2015-10-26 14:19 BEIJING

CRRC Yongji Xinshisu Electric Equipment Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of CRRC Corp. Ltd. (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation), has developed China's own insulated gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) module of extra-high voltage level, which is of great significance for China to localize the high-speed rail and high-power locomotive technologies.

The extra-high voltage 6500V/200A IGBT module has filled the blank of China in indigenous extra-high voltage IGBT module development and is to change the country's dependency on IGBT imports, said Zou Shichang, academician of Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief technology officer of CRCC Corp.

China is the world's largest IGBT consumer with an eight-billion-yuan market for IGBT consumption. However, the country hasn't formed its own, complete, strong IGBT industrial system and the extra-high voltage IGBT chips have been monopolized by overseas enterprises.

Zou said the next move of CRRC is to promote the commercial application of 6500V/200A IGBT modules and further improvement in design, manufacturing, packaging, testing, and application of extra-high voltage IGBT chips, replace overseas IGBT modules with our own products, and to enhance the competitiveness of Chinese manufacturing industry in 'going abroad'.









Worker inspecting IGBT module​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *CRRC Corp. develops extra-high voltage level IGBT module*
> Xinhua Finance 2015-10-26 14:19 BEIJING
> 
> CRRC Yongji Xinshisu Electric Equipment Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of CRRC Corp. Ltd. (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation), has developed China's own insulated gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) module of extra-high voltage level, which is of great significance for China to localize the high-speed rail and high-power locomotive technologies.
> 
> The extra-high voltage 6500V/200A IGBT module has filled the blank of China in indigenous extra-high voltage IGBT module development and is to change the country's dependency on IGBT imports, said Zou Shichang, academician of Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief technology officer of CRCC Corp.
> 
> China is the world's largest IGBT consumer with an eight-billion-yuan market for IGBT consumption. However, the country hasn't formed its own, complete, strong IGBT industrial system and the extra-high voltage IGBT chips have been monopolized by overseas enterprises.
> 
> Zou said the next move of CRRC is to promote the commercial application of 6500V/200A IGBT modules and further improvement in design, manufacturing, packaging, testing, and application of extra-high voltage IGBT chips, replace overseas IGBT modules with our own products, and to enhance the competitiveness of Chinese manufacturing industry in 'going abroad'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worker inspecting IGBT module​


The heart of HSR!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* High-speed railway project kicks off construction in central China *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-11-1 10:02:03

Construction of a high-speed railway began on Saturday to connect central China's Henan and Hubei provinces with southwestern Chongqing Municipality.

The construction of the Henan section of the railway, totaling 350 kilometers, started in Pingdingshan City, with an estimated investment of 42 billion yuan ($6.6 billion).

The 818-km electrified railway links Zhengzhou, provincial capital of Henan, with Wanzhou District of Chongqing, with a designed speed of 350 km per hour. The total invesment is estimated at around 120 billion yuan.

When completed, the railway will cut the travel time between Zhengzhou and Chongqing from 17 hours to four hours.




​
*****

* High-speed rail tunnel from mainland to HK cut through *
CRI, November 1, 2015





_The yellow line is the mainland section while the green is built in Hong Kong. [Photo: chinanews.com]_​
The first high-speed rail tunnel linking the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong has been cut through.

The 3,886-meter tunnel runs from Shenzhen City, south China's Guangdong Province to the Mai Po district of Hong Kong.

The Shenzhen section of the tunnel has been constructed to Chinese standards, with the section in Hong Kong built under European standards.

Wu Xiangong from the China Railway Group Company which is responsible for the construction of the tunnel's mainland section, said "We realized seamless joint of Chinese standards and European standards in the two rail tunnel sections and we can use the experiences in future opportunities of tunnel constructions in Europe and even America. And through this practice we can find some ways that conform to the 'going global' strategy."

The project is part of the underground high-speed rail linking Shenzhen to Kowloon.

Hong Kong will construct the Mai Po-Kowloon section.

The Shenzhen-Kowloon high-speed rail will be connected to the already operating Beijing-Shenzhen rail line.

The journey time from Beijing to Hong Kong will be cut from the current 20 hours to around nine hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Is there a good video of Chinese HSR line construction?

I have seen some very good ones of French LGV construction and it will be interesting to compare the methods.


----------



## cirr

Nilgiri said:


> Is there a good video of Chinese HSR line construction?
> 
> I have seen some very good ones of French LGV construction and it will be interesting to compare the methods.



This is a 900-ton monstrocity（SLJ900/32）at work：

惊！高铁桥梁是这样架成的！全球居首SLJ900型流动式架桥机显神威。—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

There is another weighing 1800 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three photos of railbabies, a history!

First generation, 200-250km/h





Second generation, 350-380km/h





New generation 
with new generation permanent magnet synchronous traction system 
for the future



*
@Daniel808 @ahojunk @powastick @cirr @onebyone et al
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*The new generation locomotive, HXD2G
11200KW, 28% lighter, 200km/h*
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> *Three photos of railbabies, a history!
> 
> First generation, 200-250km/h
> View attachment 270248
> 
> 
> Second generation, 350-380km/h
> View attachment 270247
> 
> 
> New generation
> with new generation permanent magnet synchronous traction system
> for the future
> View attachment 270249
> *
> @Daniel808 @ahojunk @powastick @cirr @onebyone et al



Thanks for The Picture, Really Informative !
And this is my Favorite one Lol
CRH 0503





I Wonder, What Type of Train that China will Give to Indonesia for Jakarta-Bandung Railway Project. 
Cannot wait for these days !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for The Picture, Really Informative !
> And this is my Favorite one Lol
> CRH 0503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Wonder, What Type of Train that China will Give to Indonesia for Jakarta-Bandung Railway Project.
> Cannot wait for these days !


This one maybe, the future standardised CRH350, two types, gold and blue.
But it's 350km/h.
Maybe CRH6 which is 150-200km/h.








But I prefer CRH350, let it serve as 200-250km/h in Indonesia.
The seat is larger any previous types.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> This one maybe, the future standardised CRH350, two types, gold and blue.
> But it's 350km/h.
> Maybe CRH6 which is 150-200km/h.
> View attachment 270277
> View attachment 270278
> 
> 
> But I prefer CRH350, let it serve as 200-250km/h in Indonesia.
> The seat is larger any previous types.
> View attachment 270279
> View attachment 270281
> View attachment 270280



Thanks for The Photos. Beautiful 

Yes, CRH 350 is The Good one too.






Very Beautiful !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for The Photos. Beautiful
> 
> Yes, CRH 350 is The Good one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Beautiful !


The photo you posted is also CRH350. There are two prototypes, gold one from CNR, blue one from CSR. Good thing for passengers is the seat of even the lowest class(second class) is larger than all previous models, and way larger than any economy class on airplanes. I have not tried it yet since it is still in two-year trial run and numerous tests. But even the current second class seats are very very cosy, can't wait to try the new trains! Second class tickets are very affordable to ordinary people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> The photo you posted is also CRH350. There are two prototypes, *gold one from CNR, blue one from CSR*. Good thing for passengers is the seat of even the lowest class(second class) is larger than all previous models, and way larger than any economy class on airplanes. I have not tried it yet since it is still in two-year trial run and numerous tests. But even the current second class seats are very very cosy, can't wait to try the new trains! Second class tickets are very affordable to ordinary people.



For Bold : I Don't know that. Thanks for the Information ! 

How Lucky you are Brother.
Until This Day, I still not know, How feel in High Speed Train. 
That's why I cannot Wait for the day to take a ride in China HSR Train in Jakarta-Bandung Railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> For Bold : I Don't know that. Thanks for the Information !
> 
> How Lucky you are Brother.
> Until This Day, I still not know, How feel in High Speed Train.
> That's why I cannot Wait for the day to take a ride in China HSR Train in Jakarta-Bandung Railway.


The feeling is like u sitting/lying in a comfortable sofa, having a cup of tea which will never spill, watching scenery quickly passing by without headache or dizziness. Oops, it arrives on time or even a couple of minutes earlier. 

Are your family from Guangdong or Fujian? There are nearly 200 bullet trains from Shenzhen to Guangzhou daily( further extension to HK in final stage of construction), nearly 100 bullet trains from Xiamen to Fuzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> The feeling is like u sitting/lying in a comfortable sofa, having a cup of tea which will never spill, watching scenery quickly passing by without headache or dizziness. Oops, it arrives on time or even a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> Are your family from Guangdong or Fujian? There are nearly 200 bullet trains from Shenzhen to Guangzhou daily( further extension to HK in final stage of construction), nearly 100 bullet trains from Xiamen to Fuzhou.



Thanks for the Experience, That's must be Really Awesome !

My Father Family is From Guangzhou, and My Mother Family is From Kaoshiung.
Until Age 30, My Father still PRC Citizen. And Have Couple times come home to China.
But, He never Invite me to His China Trip 
Lol, Maybe I am too little Busy in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for the Experience, That's must be Really Awesome !
> 
> My Father Family is From Guangzhou, and My Mother Family is From Kaoshiung.
> Until Age 30, My Father still PRC Citizen. And Have Couple times come home to China.
> But, He never Invite me to His China Trip
> Lol, Maybe I am too little Busy in here.


Until abandonment of dual citizenship by Chinese government in 1960s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *The new generation locomotive, HXD2G
> 11200KW, 28% lighter, 200km/h*
> @anant_s
> View attachment 270272
> View attachment 270271
> View attachment 270270
> View attachment 270273


Nice design!
Twin section design are getting progressively common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Nice design!
> Twin section design are getting progressively common.


I guess it will be used for sleeper trains at night at an speed of 200km/h. I am always avoiding sleeper trains, my sleep is usually bad. But if on high-speed railways, maybe it is smoother, I have never tried so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> Until abandonment of dual citizenship by Chinese government in 1960s?



No, In 1990s
Before 1998 Black May Riot.

My Father Hold PRC Citizenship Until His age 32 Years old. Not Dual Citizenship.
He get PRC Citizenship From His Father and Mother. In 21 years old, He Choose to Hold PRC Citizenship, instead of Indonesia Citizenship.
And after marry my mother, My Father become Indonesia Citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> No, In 1990s
> Before 1998 Black May Riot.
> 
> My Father Hold PRC Citizenship Until His age 32 Years old. Not Dual Citizenship.
> He get PRC Citizenship From His Father and Mother. In 21 years old, He Choose to Hold PRC Citizenship, instead of Indonesia Citizenship.
> And after marry my mother, My Father become Indonesia Citizenship.


Oh, u are as young as Miss Bamboo. 
Btw, Guangzhou residency is super good. Local hospitals and welfare system are among the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> Oh, u are as young as Miss Bamboo.
> Btw, Guangzhou residency is super good. Local hospitals and welfare system are among the best.



Little Older than Her 
Nice to hear that. How about your city, Wuhan? 
I am really Interested with Chinese Inland Growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Little Older than Her
> Nice to hear that. How about your city, Wuhan?
> I am really Interested with Chinese Inland Growth.


As in HSR thread, I'd like to talk about her achievements in railway.
Photos from online, *Wuhan Railway Station*
Currently, there are over 500 bullet trains daily connecting Wuhan with Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Chengdu, etc.








*My photos by smart phone



*

*Waiting room









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Platforms














Arrival floor & metro












*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

@Daniel808
*Current high-speed rail network of Wuhan*
(Wuhan, Hankou, Wuchang, all in Wuhan)










*Future












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> @Daniel808
> *Current high-speed rail network of Wuhan*
> (Wuhan, Hankou, Wuchang, all in Wuhan)
> View attachment 270511
> 
> 
> View attachment 270513
> 
> 
> *Future
> View attachment 270512
> 
> 
> View attachment 270514
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, Nice to see that.
Thanks very much for the Photos, Brother.  @AndrewJin
Really Magnificent, I must say.

Hope Someday, I can stand in Wuhan Railway Station, like in your Photos. 
I have plan for my trip in couple years, to take ride from Guangzhou to Wuhan Via High Speed Train (Wuguang Railway). That Would be Amazing.
After I can get my Vacation days, from my office of course

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Wow, Nice to see that.
> Thanks very much for the Photos, Brother.  @AndrewJin
> Really Magnificent, I must say.
> 
> Hope Someday, I can stand in Wuhan Railway Station, like in your Photos.
> I have plan for my trip in couple years, to take ride from Guangzhou to Wuhan Via High Speed Train (Wuguang Railway). That Would be Amazing.
> After I can get my Vacation days, from my office of course


I'd like to recommend some routes
1) Guangzhou-Guilin (Karst landform) on Guiguang HSR

2) Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, dubbed as the most beautiful HSR in China,
connecting several UNESCO world heritage sites including Mount Huangshan, Mount Wuyi, Hongcun ancient village.

3) Hainan Island's ring HSR(western ring inaugurated late this year)

4) Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR on Tibetan plateau and Gobi desert











Also recommend Yichang-Enshi section of
Yangtze River HSR(Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR) in my province.
@Daniel808 Check my photo travelogue to Enshi and Chongqing
From page24 to page 29
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-24

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> I'd like to recommend some routes
> 1) Guangzhou-Guilin (Karst landform) on Guiguang HSR
> 
> 2) Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, dubbed as the most beautiful HSR in China,
> connecting several UNESCO world heritage sites including Mount Huangshan, Mount Wuyi, Hongcun ancient village.
> 
> 3) Hainan Island's ring HSR(western ring inaugurated late this year)
> 
> 4) Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR on Tibetan plateau and Gobi desert
> 
> View attachment 270605
> 
> 
> View attachment 270606
> 
> 
> Also recommend Yichang-Enshi section of
> Yangtze River HSR(Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR) in my province.
> @Daniel808 Check my photo travelogue to Enshi and Chongqing
> From page24 to page 29
> https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-24
> View attachment 270607



For Your First Picture, where is that? Is that from Lan-xing HSR?
That's really beautiful. I am always loving Mountain Scenery.
I am hear that Xinjiang have the most beautiful Mountain scenery in China. But, I think Xinjiang is too far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> For Your First Picture, where is that? Is that from Lan-xing HSR?
> That's really beautiful. I am always loving Mountain Scenery.
> I am hear that Xinjiang have the most beautiful Mountain scenery in China. But, I think Xinjiang is too far away.


Yes, Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR.
But I think the most charming mountains are in Sichuan, Tibet or Yunnan.
Check Page 73-77, my recent visit to Yading in Sichuan Province.






my previous travel photos
@Daniel808 
Jade Dragon Snowy Mountains
My Adventures Across China | Page 7
Mount Kawa Kapo
My Adventures Across China | Page 12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> first thing i noticed was cab design with an amazing view. don't get to see such designs these days.
> & no uniforms. i guess there are strict rules for uniform these days.


Let me reply u here, I don't want to derail that thread.
Yes, that was 4 decades ago.
SS1 locomotive was first used in 1958 until last year.
But there are a lot of upgraded types with similar "amazing view".
Like *SS8*, manufactured from 1994 to 2001.
Operating speed can reach 170km/h, testing speed was 240km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

@anant_s More on SS8, this sort of loco is widely seen in Southern China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

@AndrewJin 
any good picture book u would recommend on chinese locomotives (preferably in english).
i'm truly amazed at rich history of country's rail history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China makes bullet train that runs in extreme cold weather*
November 11, 2015





The CRH2G bullet train can adapt to extreme cold and high altitudes.[Beijing Times]

*Chinese trainmaker CRRC announced a new bullet train model that can run in temperatures as low as minus 40 degrees celsius on Tuesday.*

The CRH2G bullet train can adapt to extreme cold and high altitudes, said Cheng Jianfeng, a senior engineer at Qingdao Sifang of CRRC.

*"The development of CRH2G provides more adaptable trains for China's bullet train networks in deserts and plateaus. The train is expected to be used on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway by the end of 2015," Cheng said.*

*The CRH2G train can run up to 250 kilometers per hour.*

The train is also designed to resist sand and run in places with altitudes as high as 3,600 meters.

The research and development took about three years, according to the Qingdao Sifang of CRRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China makes bullet train that runs in extreme cold weather*
> November 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CRH2G bullet train can adapt to extreme cold and high altitudes.[Beijing Times]
> 
> *Chinese trainmaker CRRC announced a new bullet train model that can run in temperatures as low as minus 40 degrees celsius on Tuesday.*
> 
> The CRH2G bullet train can adapt to extreme cold and high altitudes, said Cheng Jianfeng, a senior engineer at Qingdao Sifang of CRRC.
> 
> *"The development of CRH2G provides more adaptable trains for China's bullet train networks in deserts and plateaus. The train is expected to be used on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway by the end of 2015," Cheng said.*
> 
> *The CRH2G train can run up to 250 kilometers per hour.*
> 
> The train is also designed to resist sand and run in places with altitudes as high as 3,600 meters.
> 
> The research and development took about three years, according to the Qingdao Sifang of CRRC.



*CRH2G

中国高铁再添利器 CRH2G型高寒动车组获“通行证” *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

@AndrewJin 

Any news about raising HSR operating speed to their original design speed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin
> any good picture book u would recommend on chinese locomotives (preferably in english).
> i'm truly amazed at rich history of country's rail history.


I'd like to have one too, I mean English.
Unfortunately, most such kind of books on Chinese railway is either Chinese or Japanese.
There are a lot of railway tourists from Japan in China, like many steam loco festivals especially designed for fans and tourists.

A documentary of 1990s, some steam locos have been saved for tourism





















cirr said:


> *CRH2G
> 
> 中国高铁再添利器 CRH2G型高寒动车组获“通行证” *


Beautiful, high time to replace Alstom's outdated CRH5 in cold Northern China.
Coldness-proof, sand-proof, wind-proof, ultraviolet-proof
-40 degree to +40 degree
And constant 20 degree inside.
It will be used on *Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR* on Tibetan plateau and Gobi Desert late this year!



Dungeness said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> Any news about raising HSR operating speed to their original design speed?


Already confirmed, there will be a major timetable update in January of 2016.
A lot of high-speed railways are undergoing speed tests at night.
But I think initially only Shanghai-Beijing HSR and some other trunk routes will be speeded up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*There are less than 2 months in 2015. *
We will witness the inauguration of West Ring HSR of Hainan Island, Chongqing-Chengdu HSR, Wenzhou-Jinhua railway, etc.

*New lines(both normal lines and HSRs) scheduled to be open from now till the first quarter of 2016



*
@ahojunk @Dungeness @cirr @Daniel808 @Abotani @Rasengan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*New hybrid multiple units (diesel+electric)*
*Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (China North Railway)*
*Compatible to electrified railways and non-electrfied railways
3 cars for each unit, 160km/h
target overseas market*

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Huan

*Urumqi HSR Station, Xinjiang*

I wish they would build more iconic Chinese architecture in Xinjiang province. Make it look more Han Chinese than ever before, just like the Eastern part of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> I wish they would build more iconic Chinese architecture in Xinjiang province. Make it look more Han Chinese than ever before, just like the Eastern part of China.


Urumqi's HSR station which is in the final phase of construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scherz

AndrewJin said:


> Urumqi's HSR station which is in the final phase of construction.
> View attachment 271337
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271335
> 
> 
> View attachment 271338



Looks great. I like the architecture style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> Urumqi's HSR station which is in the final phase of construction.
> View attachment 271337
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271335
> 
> 
> View attachment 271338


What is the timeline for completion?


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> What is the timeline for completion?


Started construction in 2013, will be open in December 2015 or early 2016. At least one square (any HSR station has 2 squares, for example north entrance and south entrance) will be used during spring festival travel rush of 2016.

@Huan
HSR+bus+coach+BRT+subway+business centre+logistics 






*Waiting room/ check in









Platforms









Arrival/check out









Affiliated long-distance bus port



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Urban road system*








*Business centre



*





@ahojunk @Daniel808 @Huan @Abotani @Rasengan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Urumqi's new HSR transportation hub due to open in December *
*HSR+bus+coach+BRT+subway+business centre+logistics *
*



*


*overview










*

*Waiting room/ check in*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Platforms*







*
Arrival/check out






*

*Affiliated long-distance bus port





*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Platforms*
> View attachment 271561
> View attachment 271562
> 
> *
> Arrival/check out
> View attachment 271563
> View attachment 271564
> *
> 
> *Affiliated long-distance bus port
> View attachment 271565
> 
> *



Super impressive demonstration of China's inland development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese HSR News And Information：Original Translations | Page 79

Another detailed post by @AndrewJin here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Great pictures and information.Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> *Urumqi's new HSR transportation hub due to open in December *
> *HSR+bus+coach+BRT+subway+business centre+logistics *
> *
> View attachment 271557
> *



Look at The Background of new Station.
Too many Cranes, that mean Many Building Construction Project in Urumqi City ! 
Really, really Impressive Development ! Wow ! 

Sorry for my Wrong Focus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Look at The Background of new Station.
> Too many Cranes, that mean Many Building Construction Project in Urumqi City !
> Really, really Impressive Development ! Wow !
> 
> Sorry for my Wrong Focus


Cranes are everywhere to be seen in China.
Construction sites are what make local transportation in Wuhan suck.
I think temporary troubles can be overcome for the future convenience.

View from my balcony, *Wuhan, Central China.*
The short buildings u see will be demolished within 2 years including the one where I live.









*Changsha*, a provincial capital city 1.5 hour(360km) by HSR from my city
Photos taken in this October













*Yueyang*, a 3rd-tier city
Half an hour by HSR(150km) from Changsha














TaiShang said:


> Super impressive demonstration of China's inland development.


Somehow our HSR station in Wuhan is sort of outdated, now not even top15 size-wise.
I don't think it can handle more new lines after 10 years.
We are planning a new one, in the new urban area which will become the location of a Sino-French corporation project, a huge ecological city for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> *Which stations in China are the busiest Top21?
> Figures by Feb 2015*
> *
> View attachment 201295
> *
> *Red Top1-10 Blue Top11-21*
> View attachment 201298
> 
> 
> *The second busiest station in China
> Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station
> 464 trains daily by Feb. 2015
> 
> View attachment 201443
> 
> 
> The seventeenth busiest station in China
> Hankou Railway Station (located in Wuhan City)
> 224 trains daily by Feb. 2015
> 
> View attachment 201445
> View attachment 201447
> 
> View attachment 201442
> View attachment 201444
> *


Guangzhou, Wuhan and Changsha in the list that means the Wu Guang line operates good. This line is which I choosed to take train most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Guangzhou, Wuhan and Changsha in the list that means the Wu Guang line operates good. This line is which I choosed to take train most.


Wuhan is not just about Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR.
Actually more passengers use Wuhan-Yichang HSR.
That's why Hankou Railway Station (Shanghai-Wuhan-Yichang-Chengdu HSR) is busier than Wuhan Railway Station(Beijing-Wuhan-Guangzhou). But Changsha is as you said, economically close to Guangzhou. Just compare the number, 70 bullet trains from Wuhan to Guangzhou daily, 110 from Changsha to Guangzhou!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> Wuhan is not just about Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR.
> Actually more passengers use Wuhan-Yichang HSR.
> That's why Hankou Railway Station (Shanghai-Wuhan-Yichang-Chengdu HSR) is busier than Wuhan Railway Station(Beijing-Wuhan-Guangzhou). But Changsha is as you said, economically close to Guangzhou. Just compare the number, 70 bullet trains from Wuhan to Guangzhou daily, 110 from Changsha to Guangzhou!!!


Yes, got it. Changsha is also a cross node of Wuguang and Hukun line.

HSR change the city fast, if you add the maglev line that connect Changsha south station to Huanghua airport, the train transportation system is now gradually growing mature.

Zhuzhou near Changsha is a city on train that has a base of orignal CSR. 

HSR now satisfied people most, I'd like to see more development in public transportation support system such as park ing place, road etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*National railway photogprahy calligraphy and painting exhibition 2015*
2015年11月13日至12月31日，人民铁道网、人民铁道书画院推出“中国高铁走向辉煌——2015全国铁路摄影美术书法展”网上展厅专题，并开展有奖点评活动。请用手机微信扫描左边二维码，登录人民铁道网微信公众号，通过下方菜单“辉煌高铁”点击进入，欣赏展览作品并点评，有望获得名家手书春联！

This is China Railway's art exhibition themed with achievements of Chinese high-speed rail for the first time. Over 2000 works were submitted by railway workers across the country. 206 works among them are exhibited in Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution of Beijing.

Some selective works from the online exhibition
Chen Hua, Guangzhou Railway





Liu Zhongguo, Harbin Railway





Diao Hongmin, Jinan Railway





Liu Guojun, Qinghai-Tibet railway corporation





Ma Jun, Beijing Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first batch of CRRC-made EMUs arrive in Macedonia *
*low-floor 160km/h, EU standards*
*Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd.*
*







*
*






*


THE first advanced multiple-unit train exported from China to Europe has been delivered to Skopje, the capital of Macedonia, according to manufacturer Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. on Saturday.

The company, in central China's Hunan Province, is a subsidiary of China's high-speed rail (HSR) group CRRC Corp. Ltd.

Assembly and testing has now begun, said Chen Xihong, deputy chief engineer of Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive.

The train has three cars which can carry 280 passengers in total. Its design is in line with the most strict safety standards in Europe, said Chen.

Macedonia requires the trains to have a top speed of 140 km per hour. The train was developed to reach a maximum speed of 160 km per hour, to ensure safety and leave room for future speed increases, said Chen.

The train will run on a 215-km railway between Tabanovce in northern Macedonia and Gevgelija at the southern border with Greece.

The two countries reached an agreement on the purchase in June.










Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. @jkroo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

My condolences to the deceased, and wish the injured get well soon.

10 killed after high-speed TGV train derails in France - CNN.com

By Jethro Mullen, CNN

Updated 0448 GMT (1248 HKT) November 15, 2015





_Rescuers arrive at the scene where a high-speed train derailed and crashed into a canal in eastern France on Saturday._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> My condolences to the deceased, and wish the injured get well soon.
> 
> 10 killed after high-speed TGV train derails in France - CNN.com
> 
> By Jethro Mullen, CNN
> 
> Updated 0448 GMT (1248 HKT) November 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rescuers arrive at the scene where a high-speed train derailed and crashed into a canal in eastern France on Saturday._


RIP
That's not good news to the already shrinking European high-speed rail market.
First German ICE accident(100 death), then Spanish accident(79 death), now Europe's safest TGV.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

My condolences to the victims.

Accidents happen if the driver gets too careless. I hope safety measures are put in place to prevent that from occurring again.

The news reported that the accident was caused by excessive speed. Does anyone know what speed the TGV was travelling prior to the crash?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> My condolences to the victims.
> 
> Accidents happen if the driver gets too careless. I hope safety measures are put in place to prevent that from occurring again.
> 
> The news reported that the accident was caused by excessive speed. Does anyone know what speed the TGV was travelling prior to the crash?


Dunno yet.
At least 10 killed as train derails during testing in eastern France | Page 2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Take a bath!*
*Liuzhou locomotive depot
Liuzhou, Southwest China*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

I have only seen these washers for cars.

Didn't know China has these washers for trains.

This is a quick way to wash the trains. 

Saves time and manpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> I have only seen these washers for cars.
> 
> Didn't know China has these washers for trains.
> 
> This is a quick way to wash the trains.


Yes, it is one indispensable part of any depot, actually the title of this set of photos is "bathing group one"....So there are other teams named bathing group two and more. 

They also need workers to clean manually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin @cirr @Daniel808 @TaiShang 

There are HSR maintenance centers distributed all over China. That's a good maintenance strategy.

Enjoy the pictures below.

-------
Glimpse of Urumqi High-Speed Train Application Center
English.news.cn | 2015-11-11 15:18:50

High-speed trains are set at the Urumqi High-Speed Train Application Center in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 10, 2015. More than 150 workers have been in charge of examination and precise fixing of high-speed trains running on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang railway since the founding of the Urumqi High-Speed Train Application Center in Feb., 2014. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge).

Below are pictures of this center and its workers inspecting the HSR train-sets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin @cirr @Daniel808 @TaiShang
> 
> There are HSR maintenance centers distributed all over China. That's a good maintenance strategy.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures below.
> 
> -------
> Glimpse of Urumqi High-Speed Train Application Center
> English.news.cn | 2015-11-11 15:18:50
> 
> High-speed trains are set at the Urumqi High-Speed Train Application Center in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 10, 2015. More than 150 workers have been in charge of examination and precise fixing of high-speed trains running on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang railway since the founding of the Urumqi High-Speed Train Application Center in Feb., 2014. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge).
> 
> Below are pictures of this center and its workers inspecting the HSR train-sets.
> 
> View attachment 272422
> 
> 
> View attachment 272424
> 
> 
> View attachment 272425
> 
> 
> View attachment 272426
> 
> 
> View attachment 272427
> 
> 
> View attachment 272428
> 
> 
> View attachment 272429
> 
> 
> View attachment 272430


Such maintenance centres (CRH Depot) are located in every major railway junctions. Wuhan has 2, Hankou CRH Depot and Wuhan CRH Depot.

*Wuhan CRH Depot, Central China*
The biggest high-speed rail maintenance centre of the world with a capacity of maintaining over 400 trains overnight. (All CRH trains from Central China will receive c3-c5 maintenance in Wuhan，c1-c2 maintenance can be done in local depots)
Wuhan: A visit to Central China's biggest "CRH Hospital" at midnight










*Shanghai Hongqiao CRH Depot, Eastern China*





*Nanning CRH depot, Southwest China.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, it is one indispensable part of any depot, actually the title of this set of photos is "bathing group one"....So there are other teams named bathing group two and more.
> 
> They also need workers to clean manually.
> View attachment 272339



Like this! At Chendu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Rail firm on track to expand presence in Southeast Asia *
_China Daily, November 16, 2015_





Passengers wait to board the train at Chan Sow Lin Station, a transit platform which is part of the Rapid KL Ampang Line in Malaysia. Trains used on the line were built by CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
A major Chinese railway company is on track with its expansion plans in Southeast Asia after setting up a manufacturing and maintenance center in Malaysia.

CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, which is part of the country's largest train manufacturer China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, has been in the export business for 18 years.

In July, CRRC ZELC opened a US$131 million plant in Mal-aysia's Perak state, which is managed by CRRC (Malaysia) Railway Vehicles Co and will act as the company's gateway to the rest of the ASEAN region.

Two years earlier, the firm had secured orders to build 10 high-speed electric trains and 20 light railway engines, or LRVs, in the country.

"Because most Southeast Asian nations have just begun to build new railway lines or bought new trains, they are keen to acquire technological support from China to assist in the daily operations, maintenance, staff training and other services," Zhou Qinghe, president of CRRC ZELC, said.

The ASEAN plant will be involved in production, assembly, testing, maintenance and refurbishment, with an annual production capacity of 100 electric trains and LRVs.

Up to 800 jobs will be created at the facility and annual sales revenue is estimated to be 590 million yuan ($93 million).

But then this is just the latest move in CRRC ZELC's Southeast Asia journey in Malaysia, which started in 2010. So far, the company has supplied 38 electric trains to Kuala Lumpur, the country's capital.

"We went through a long process of getting to know each other," Zhou said. "At the end of 2009, Malaysian officials visited CRRC ZELC and saw the company had strong research and development services.

"After that, Malaysia's Ministry of Transportation awarded an inter-city trains contract worth nearly 4 billion yuan in 2010. All the hard work had finally paid off," Zhou added.

During the past five years, CRRC ZELC has put together deals worth 8 billion yuan for rail equipment and service projects in Malaysia.

Part of this involves supplying engines for the new 200-kilometer high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and the northern city of Ipoh.

The contracts were signed in December and the line will run some of the world's fastest bullet trains in the world.




High-speed engines will also be supplied for the 900 km rail link being planned between Johor Bahru on the southern tip of the country and Padang Besar on the border of Thailand.

"After the first batch of 10 trains produced in China are delivered, engines of the same type will then be manufactured at our ASEAN base in Malaysia," Zhou said.

CRRC ZELC has three subsidiaries in the country, CRRC Kuala Lumpur Sdn Bhd, CRRC Kuala Lumpur Maintenance Co and CRRC (Malaysia) Railway Vehicles Co, which employ 320 workers. Up to 90 percent of the employees are Malaysians.

With a market share of 85 per cent, the company has become the largest rail equipment supplier in the country with close links to other members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

But Malaysia is not the only overseas market. CRRC ZELC has also invested and built two manufacturing and maintenance plants in Turkey and South Africa during the past two years.

In 2014, it received eight major export orders worth a total value of 19 billion yuan. Still, foreign sales accounted for just 5 percent of its annual operating revenue.

Hopefully, that figure will jump to more than 30 percent this year although further financial details have yet to be released by the company.

In the ASEAN region, CRRC ZELC's main markets are Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand and naturally Malaysia, with rising demand for electric locomotives and mass transit trains for city and suburban lines.

"Even though a lot of money can be made from selling trains, providing maintenance services can also be very profitable," Luo Chongfu, vice-general manager at the company, said, adding that engines need to be sent for large-scale maintenance service after a year.

Competition in the sector, though, is fierce. Foreign rivals such as Siemens, of Germany, Alstom Group, of France, and Bombardier Inc, of Canada, have global service networks.

This in turn boosts their revenue figures in major overseas markets in Asia, the Middle East and Europe.

By 2016, the world rail and transit industry will be worth US$240 billion, with maintenance services accounting for half that figure, according to a study by Paris-based International Union of Railways in July.

"The tactic of establishing an ASEAN rail center in Malaysia is based on our market share in the country and its geographical location," Luo said. "The relatively developed infrastructure (in China) could help us further develop neighboring markets such as Indonesia, Thailand and the Philippines."

CRRC ZELC has already supplied 18 metro engineering maintenance trains to Singapore and they are now being used on the city-state's urban rail network.

"The China-ASEAN economies will count on enhanced regional cooperation, especially in rail transportation, to stimulate trade and attract investment while improving regional economic integration," Zhao Jian, a professor of rail transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University, said.

Indeed, improving rail infrastructure comes at a crucial time with developed countries relying on emerging markets to revive the global economy.

"Ongoing plans by Singapore, Indonesia and Malaysia to build a high-speed rail link will further fuel the hope that Southeast Asia could one day have a similar European-style train system," Zhao, at CRRC ZELC, said.

With his eyes firmly fixed on future orders, Zhou is predicting that ASEAN countries will need 1,100 new carriages and refurbishment for another 700 during the next five years.

"Our new ASEAN rail base in Malaysia will give us an advantage to tap further into this lucrative market," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Nan Yang said:


> Like this! At Chendu.


Your photo, Nan Yang?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

AndrewJin said:


> Your photo, Nan Yang?


Yes. Was going to Du Jiang Yan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Nan Yang said:


> Yes. Was going to Du Jiang Yan.


I am sorry for you having tried the most uncomfortable bullet train in China...The seat can not be adjusted or moved. And at that time, train started from Chengdu railway station, right? @Nan Yang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> What amazes me here is that they eat so many spicy food everyday, even spicy noodle for breakfast but they still have nice skin.
> 
> I like their altitude towards life.
> Tea inside temple!
> View attachment 267948
> 
> View attachment 267949
> 
> View attachment 267950
> 
> View attachment 267951
> 
> 
> Wenshu Monastery, Chengdu City


I love tea. My favorite is expensive 龙井茶

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I love tea. My favorite is expensive 龙井茶


That tea was good. But when Hangzhou has become industrialised, I don't think suburban Hangzhou can still provide excellent environment for tea growing. I prefer selenium tea grown in mountainous Enshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*November 15, 2015*

*China's 'Alpine' high-speed train service starts tomorrow*

CRRC Corporation says its CRH2G high-speed train, which has been developed specifically for high-altitude operation, has been approved by China's National Railway Administration enabling the fleet to enter passenger service next month on the 1776km Lanzhou – Xinjiang high-speed line in north west China.

The 250km/h trains are being supplied to China Railway Corporation by CRRC's Qingdao Sifang subsidiary and are designed to operate at up to 3600 meters above sea level in temperatures ranging from -40 to +40oC as well as sandstorms, high-winds, and intense ultraviolet light.










The highest railway station in Europe is at 3,454 meters (11,332 ft) above sea level. It is close to the summits of the Eiger, Jungfrau and Mönch mountains. Jungfraujoch is an underground railway station situated below the Jungfraujoch col in the Bernese Oberland region of Switzerland. 

Bogies have been adapted to prevent frost, snow, and ice accumulation while the sealed bodyshell reduces the risk of failures caused by condensing meltwater. Underfloor equipment cabinets are pressure-sealed to minimise sand and dust ingress and a sediment control ventilation system ensures onboard air quality is maintained.

China Railway Corporation (CRC) confirmed on November 5 that commercial operations will begin on November 16 on the first section of high-speed line in the western region of Xinjiang Uygar.

The 530km Urumqi – Hami line is the first section of the 1776km Urumqi – Lanzhou high-speed line to be completed. The remainder of the 250km/h line is due to open by the end of the year, reducing journey times between Urumqi and Lanzhou from around 21 hours to eight hours.

The 31 station line crosses the Gobi desert and reaches a summit of 3607m above sea level in the Qilianshan No. 2 Tunnel, making it the world's highest high-speed line. To protect the line from high desert winds, 462km of screening has been installed along the route.

Construction began on the Yuan 143.5bn ($US 23.5bn) project in November 2009 and trial operation commenced on the Xinjiang section of the route in June this year.

Electrical equipment has been configured to minimise the risk of damage from lightning strikes and CRRC says protective film on the windows reduces UV penetration to less than 1%.

Development of the CRH2G has taken around three years, a process which included testing one of the driving vehicles in the Rail Tec Arsenal climatic chamber in Vienna.

Each 201.4m-long eight-car train seats 613 passengers including 48 in first class.

Next Big Future: China's 'Alpine' high-speed train service starts tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *November 15, 2015*
> 
> *China's 'Alpine' high-speed train service starts tomorrow*
> 
> CRRC Corporation says its CRH2G high-speed train, which has been developed specifically for high-altitude operation, has been approved by China's National Railway Administration enabling the fleet to enter passenger service next month on the 1776km Lanzhou – Xinjiang high-speed line in north west China.
> 
> The 250km/h trains are being supplied to China Railway Corporation by CRRC's Qingdao Sifang subsidiary and are designed to operate at up to 3600 meters above sea level in temperatures ranging from -40 to +40oC as well as sandstorms, high-winds, and intense ultraviolet light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest railway station in Europe is at 3,454 meters (11,332 ft) above sea level. It is close to the summits of the Eiger, Jungfrau and Mönch mountains. Jungfraujoch is an underground railway station situated below the Jungfraujoch col in the Bernese Oberland region of Switzerland.
> 
> Bogies have been adapted to prevent frost, snow, and ice accumulation while the sealed bodyshell reduces the risk of failures caused by condensing meltwater. Underfloor equipment cabinets are pressure-sealed to minimise sand and dust ingress and a sediment control ventilation system ensures onboard air quality is maintained.
> 
> China Railway Corporation (CRC) confirmed on November 5 that commercial operations will begin on November 16 on the first section of high-speed line in the western region of Xinjiang Uygar.
> 
> The 530km Urumqi – Hami line is the first section of the 1776km Urumqi – Lanzhou high-speed line to be completed. The remainder of the 250km/h line is due to open by the end of the year, reducing journey times between Urumqi and Lanzhou from around 21 hours to eight hours.
> 
> The 31 station line crosses the Gobi desert and reaches a summit of 3607m above sea level in the Qilianshan No. 2 Tunnel, making it the world's highest high-speed line. To protect the line from high desert winds, 462km of screening has been installed along the route.
> 
> Construction began on the Yuan 143.5bn ($US 23.5bn) project in November 2009 and trial operation commenced on the Xinjiang section of the route in June this year.
> 
> Electrical equipment has been configured to minimise the risk of damage from lightning strikes and CRRC says protective film on the windows reduces UV penetration to less than 1%.
> 
> Development of the CRH2G has taken around three years, a process which included testing one of the driving vehicles in the Rail Tec Arsenal climatic chamber in Vienna.
> 
> Each 201.4m-long eight-car train seats 613 passengers including 48 in first class.
> 
> Next Big Future: China's 'Alpine' high-speed train service starts tomorrow



Hope there will be some videos of the first service. I am sure @AndrewJin will follow up on this development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New CRH380D awaiting the inauguration of 350km/h Chengdu-Chongqing HSR in December*
*










*



cirr said:


> *November 15, 2015*
> 
> *China's 'Alpine' high-speed train service starts tomorrow*
> 
> CRRC Corporation says its CRH2G high-speed train, which has been developed specifically for high-altitude operation, has been approved by China's National Railway Administration enabling the fleet to enter passenger service next month on the 1776km Lanzhou – Xinjiang high-speed line in north west China.
> 
> The 250km/h trains are being supplied to China Railway Corporation by CRRC's Qingdao Sifang subsidiary and are designed to operate at up to 3600 meters above sea level in temperatures ranging from -40 to +40oC as well as sandstorms, high-winds, and intense ultraviolet light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest railway station in Europe is at 3,454 meters (11,332 ft) above sea level. It is close to the summits of the Eiger, Jungfrau and Mönch mountains. Jungfraujoch is an underground railway station situated below the Jungfraujoch col in the Bernese Oberland region of Switzerland.
> 
> Bogies have been adapted to prevent frost, snow, and ice accumulation while the sealed bodyshell reduces the risk of failures caused by condensing meltwater. Underfloor equipment cabinets are pressure-sealed to minimise sand and dust ingress and a sediment control ventilation system ensures onboard air quality is maintained.
> 
> China Railway Corporation (CRC) confirmed on November 5 that commercial operations will begin on November 16 on the first section of high-speed line in the western region of Xinjiang Uygar.
> 
> The 530km Urumqi – Hami line is the first section of the 1776km Urumqi – Lanzhou high-speed line to be completed. The remainder of the 250km/h line is due to open by the end of the year, reducing journey times between Urumqi and Lanzhou from around 21 hours to eight hours.
> 
> The 31 station line crosses the Gobi desert and reaches a summit of 3607m above sea level in the Qilianshan No. 2 Tunnel, making it the world's highest high-speed line. To protect the line from high desert winds, 462km of screening has been installed along the route.
> 
> Construction began on the Yuan 143.5bn ($US 23.5bn) project in November 2009 and trial operation commenced on the Xinjiang section of the route in June this year.
> 
> Electrical equipment has been configured to minimise the risk of damage from lightning strikes and CRRC says protective film on the windows reduces UV penetration to less than 1%.
> 
> Development of the CRH2G has taken around three years, a process which included testing one of the driving vehicles in the Rail Tec Arsenal climatic chamber in Vienna.
> 
> Each 201.4m-long eight-car train seats 613 passengers including 48 in first class.
> 
> Next Big Future: China's 'Alpine' high-speed train service starts tomorrow


Great news, the new-generation CRH2G for extreme weather started its first commercial journey on the first anniversary of Lanzhou-Xinjiang(Urumqi-Hami section) HSR.



TaiShang said:


> Hope there will be some videos of the first service. I am sure @AndrewJin will follow up on this development


Yes, hope to see some first-hand photos or videos by local railway fans, I'm sure it is much more comfortable than before.

CRH2G was tested on Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR









tested in RTA, the biggest wind tunnel laboratory in the world





Tested on Dalian-Harbin HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> That tea was good. But when Hangzhou has become industrialised, I don't think suburban Hangzhou can still provide excellent environment for tea growing. I prefer selenium tea grown in mountainous Enshi.


Unfortunately true. I bought some Huangshan mountain tea but not as good as Dragon Well tea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Unfortunately true. I bought some Huangshan mountain tea but not as good as Dragon Well tea



New tea 2015, rich in selenium, grown in pollution-free Enshi Autonomous Prefecture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

AndrewJin said:


> I am sorry for you having tried the most uncomfortable bullet train in China...The seat can not be adjusted or moved. And at that time, train started from Chengdu railway station, right? @Nan Yang


It was quite an experience. Initially we could not buy the ticket because we did not bring our passports. No other ID was acceptable. After we returned with our passports, the early tickets to Du Jiang Yan were sold out. When we enquire at the info counter for other transportation, he found another line going to离堆公园 or li dui gong yuan. So we ended up going to li dui station. Which I found out much later was actually much closer to the Du Jiang Yan irrigation works than Du Jiang Yan station. Very confusing. However we had to return to Chendu via Du Jiang Yan station. We had to catch a taxi to take us from Li Dui to the Du Jiang Yan railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Russian Railways prefers Chinese offer on Moscow-Kazan HSR construction to German one*
4 November 2015

The prices for some equipment were too high.

RUSSIA, RAILWAYS, CHINA

The Russian Railways company (RZD) is not satisfied with cooperation terms for the construction of Russia's high-speed railway (HSR) Moscow-Kazan suggested by the German Initiative consortium, RZD vice-president for high-speed railway development said on Tuesday.

"The German Initiative offered a memorandum of cooperation and equipment import investment," Alexander Misharin told TASS. "We are analysing the proposals, but their equipment supply funding offers do not satisfy us."

The Russian Railways official noted that the prices for some equipment were too high. "Moreover we cooperate with Chinese counterparts who have the same equipment for more appropriate prices," Misharin said.

While citing president and CEO of Siemens in Russia and Central Asia, vice-president of Siemens AG Dietrich Moeller, TASS reported earlier that the German Initiative - a German consortium led by Siemens - may join the Russian high-speed railway project as a co-investor along with Chinese investors

According to Moeller, the amounts of funding previously agreed with China would not be sufficient for the entire project. He said the consortium is considering co-funding the project in one of its segments, rolling stock supplies. Other possible areas in which Siemens might be interested are signaling, traffic control and power supply systems.

He said the company is prepared to offer new generation of Sapsan trains which could be produced at a JV plant with Sinara.

Currently, Siemens is partnering with Sinara on building rolling stock for Russian Railways. The JV plant Ural Locomotives is building freight locomotives and Lastochka EMUs.

Russia’s first Moscow-Kazan HSR is estimated to cost 1.068 trillion roubles ($17 billion). The length of the route will be about 770 km. With trains running at the speed of up to 400 km/h the travel time on the route from Moscow to Kazan will be reduced to 3.5 hours from current 14 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China EMU train passes high speed test*




A China standard Electricity multiple unit (EMU) train is seen during a test run on the railway linking Datong and Xi'an in north China, Oct. 28, 2015. *The train, on which China owns the independent intellectual property rights, on Nov. 18, 2015 hit a speed of 385 kilometers per hour and passed the high speed test.* (Xinhua)




A China standard Electricity multiple unit (EMU) train is seen during a test run on the railway linking Datong and Xi'an in north China, Oct. 28, 2015. The train, on which China owns the independent intellectual property rights, on Nov. 18, 2015 hit a speed of 385 kilometers per hour andpassed the high speed test. (Xinhua)




A China standard Electricity multiple unit (EMU) train is seen during a test run on the railway linking Datong and Xi'an in north China, Oct. 28, 2015. The train, on which China owns the independent intellectual property rights, on Nov. 18, 2015 hit a speed of 385 kilometers per hour and passed the high speed test. (Xinhua)





A China standard Electricity multiple unit (EMU) train is seen during a test run on the railway linking Datong and Xi'an in north China, Oct. 28, 2015. The train, on which China owns the independent intellectual property rights, on Nov. 18, 2015 hit a speed of 385 kilometers per hour and passed the high speed test. (Xinhua)




A China standard Electricity multiple unit (EMU) train is seen during a test run on the railway linking Datong and Xi'an in north China, Oct. 29, 2015. The train, on which China owns the independent intellectual property rights, on Nov. 18, 2015 hit a speed of 385 kilometers per hour and passed the high speed test. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Any videos of the factory for this latest bad boy?


----------



## TaiShang

*China, Connected*

After major setbacks, high-speed rail is becoming the unifying force Chinese planners had long hoped it would be.


BY WEI ZHU
SEPTEMBER 10, 2015






Sold out train cars. Popular demands in cities for high-speed rail access. And, now, a stunning map depicting a China unified by crisscrossing lines of steel that has gone viral across social media. After early setbacks, China’s HSR is finally hitting its stride,connecting over 100 cities with a dedicated network of around 10,000 miles of track — more than the rest of the world combined.

In late July, an unofficial map of China’s HSR network created by Tao Anjun, a professor at Southeast University in Nanjing and self-professed rail fan and map geek, went viral on the Chinese web (complete with Korean, Japanese, and English versions, the latter pictured above). The detailed color-coded graphic mimics the simplicity and user-friendliness of a subway map, though Chinese transportation officials have emphasized in response that the map should not be used a substitute for official train schedules. Even so, the image and its enthusiastic reception have heralded HSR’s arrival as a mainstream, and increasingly beloved, part of everyday life.

The opening of a new line generates genuine excitement in cities slated to join the grid. In March, officials announced that the line running from Yanji — at 400,000 people, this northeastern city in Jilin province is small by Chinese standards — to the provincial capital of Changchun would open in October, cutting travel time from about five hours by bus to two by rail. As one Changchun resident from Yanji gushed, “Ever since we heard the news, my whole family has been looking forward to it.”

Even in places already graced by HSR, the possibility of a new line gets people buzzing. *In July, questions from local residents about a proposed direct route between Hangzhou and Wenzhou dominated a call-in town hall meeting held by Wenzhou’s head of development and reform.* And cities passed over for HSR have complained loudly. In May, thousands of citizens from Linshui, a county in Sichuan, amassed in a reverse NIMBY (“Not In My Back Yard”) protest, seeking both the convenience and the economic bump that a rail station would have brought.

When I rode the arterial Beijing-Guangzhou line in July, I walked along the 16-car train and counted no empty seats. When I remarked how packed the train was, my seat neighbor noted it just made too much sense to take HSR these days for medium or long distances, given how much of a time drain domestic flights can be, especially with their extensive security checks. For many Chinese people — whose relatives and friends are often spread all over the expansive country as they pursue different opportunities — more time to spend together is a valuable commodity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR*

High-speed railway project kicks off construction in central China

Construction of a high-speed railway began on Saturday to connect central China's Henan and Hubei provinces with southwestern Chongqing Municipality.

The construction of the Henan section of the railway, totaling 350 kilometers, started in Pingdingshan City, with an estimated investment of 42 billion yuan (6.6 billion U.S. dollars).

The 818-km electrified railway links Zhengzhou, provincial capital of Henan, with Wanzhou District of Chongqing, with a designed speed of 350 km per hour. The total invesment is estimated at around 120 billion yuan.

When completed, the railway will cut the travel time between Zhengzhou and Chongqing from 17 hours to four hours.











xinhuanet

*Chengdu-Lanzhou Railway, October 2015*

Chengdu-Lanzhou Railway constructions in high elevation region in Sichuan Province, SW China.

With a speed of 200 km/h, it'll take only two hours from Chengdu to Jiuzhaigou Valley after this line is completed.











chinanews.com

*Nanning-Kunming HSR/ Nanning-Baise section*

Trial operation began between Nanning and Baise yesterday in Guangxi, Southern China.

The new line will officially open next month.
















xinhuanet & cnr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Chongqing-Kunming HSR
*
Chongqing-Kunming High-speed Railway is expected to kick off construction next year.

After this line is completed, it'll take only 3 hours from Chongqing to Kunming by trains.

Chongqing-Kunming HSR

Total length:600 km
Designed speed:350 km/h
Duration:48 months (2016~2020)










*Yunnan to enter high-speed rail era next year*

By high-speed rail, it will take four hours to travel from Kunming to Changsha, capital of central China’s Hunan Province and about ten hours to reach Shanghai. Whether for sightseeing or on business, this is really promising! So, how is construction of Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Rail, Yunnan-Guangxi High-Speed Rail and the Kunming South High-Speed Railway Station? When will Yunnan usher in the high-speed rail era? As we recently learnt from Kunming Railway Bureau recently, the construction of Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Rail is progressing rapidly; it will be ready for integrated commissioning and testing next June and will go into full operation by the end of next year.

According to Zhang Caichun, deputy secretary of Kunming Railway Bureau committee of the CPC, the Yunnan-Guangxi High-Speed Rail will also go into operation by the end of next year after integrated commissioning and testing. Currently, its bridges and most roadbeds have been completed, and the construction of communications, signalling, electric power, traction power supply and house-building projects are going on smoothly.

In the national “Mid- and Long-Term Railway Network Plan”, the Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Rail is one of China’s “four vertical and four horizontal” fast passenger transport channels. Also known as the Shanghai-Kunming Passenger Line, it runs from Shanghai in the east and Kunming in the west; it will be the longest east-west high-speed rail and will pass through the largest number of provinces. It will call at Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanchang, Changsha, Guiyang and Kunming, with a total length of 2,264 km and a design speed of 350 km/h. The Yunnan-Guangxi High-Speed Rail is a trunk railway in the national “Mid- and Long-Term Railway Network Plan” and it will be the most convenient railway channel to connect Yunnan with the southeast coastal region. The main line of the Yunnan-Guangxi High-Speed Railway will be 434 km in length; the design speed is 200 km/h, which can be increased to 250 km/h when necessary.

According to Zhang Caichun, besides the Kunming-Shanghai High-Speed Rail and the Yunnan-Guangxi High-Speed Rail, Kunming Railway Bureau is also extending the high-speed rail to western and southern Yunnan. For example, the Kunming Southeast Ring Project, or the Kunyang-Yuxi High-Speed Rail, now under construction, extends to southern Yunnan; the Guangtong-Dali High-Speed Rail extends to western Yunnan. They both have a design speed of 200 km/h and the construction is speeding up. In time, Kunming will not only join the national high-speed rail network but also radiate to western and southern Yunnan by high-grade railways. (Cao Jie)

http://english.yunnan.cn/html/2015/l...1112/2951.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*High-speed trains pass major speed test of 385 km/hour*

By Lyu Chang and Xie Chuanjiao (chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2015-11-19 11:07

China's 350 km/h-electric trains reached a speed of 385 kilometers per hour in a test, signaling that domestic high-speed trains have passed a "major test", which means they will be put into operation next year.

The model that runs the railway line from Datong in Shanxi province to Xi'an, capital of Southwest China's Shannxi province was developed by Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd, a subsidiary of Chinese train maker CRRC Corp Ltd.

The model high-speed multiple unit with a speed of 350 kilometers per hour rolled off the production line in June, opening doors for more exports of high-speed trains, said Liang Jianying, a chief engineer at Qingdao Sifang.

"We have independent intellectual property rights for this model, which meets the standards of the international level with a focus on innovation in safety, comfort and energy-saving," he said.

"Evaluations on technical performance have been very good, and the results meet all design standards, paving the way for the future operation of the high-speed trains," he said.

CRRC said the model still needs to run some heavy-duty tests before it can operate on the 600,000 kilometer-rail network next year.

High-speed trains pass major speed test of 385 km/hour - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*New rail route proposed from Urumqi to Iran*
By Zheng Yanpeng (China Daily) Updated: 2015-11-21 07:53






A proposed Silk Road high-speed railway. [Li Yi/China Daily]​
China's railway authority has proposed a Silk Road high-speed railway connecting the country's northwest region to West Asia via Central Asia, a plan it said would overcome the cross-border connectivity problem of different rail standards.

He Huawu, chief engineer of China Railway Corp, put forward the proposal at a Thursday forum on the One Belt, One Road Initiative hosted by China Civil Engineering Society.

His proposed route was from China's Urumqi and Yining to Almaty in Kazakhstan, then to Bishkek in Kyrgyzstan, Tashkent and Samarkand in Uzbekistan, Ashgabat in Turkmenistan and finally blending into West Asia's network through Teheran, Iran.

The northeast-southwest line would be complementary to the existing railway network in central Asian nations, which mostly run southeast to northwest toward Moscow, He said. What's more important, it could get rid of the incompatibility between this region's wide-gauge track systems and China's standard-gauge system.

For years, the 1.52-meter track standard adopted in Central Asia has been a headache for logistics managers because it is not based on the 1.435 meter standard track adopted in China and most other parts of the world. Changing gauges at the border takes days for cargo and significantly cuts railway transport's competitiveness against shipping by sea.

It is unlikely now to persuade those countries to change their existing railways, He said, but the high-speed rail he envisions along the new route would connect seamlessly to China's network and other regions. That's because the worldwide standard for fast rail is the 1.435 meter variety, so a new line could be built based on it.

"The Khorgos station bordering Kazakhstan last year handled less than 17 million metric tons of cargo running at full capacity, but beyond the station, the east-west annual cargo transportation capacity is 100 million tons," He said.

The bottleneck undermined the idea of a large-capacity corridor.

"Increased container traffic and sea container traffic moved by land instead could justify the cost of building the line," he said.

According to He, container trains and passenger trains could run on the same route. The only difference would be speed. A passenger train could run at 250 to 300 kilometers per hour, while a container train could run at 120 km/h.

Other experts cautioned that an Asian railway link has been under discussion for a long time and has not materialized mainly because of various geopolitical concerns of the countries alone the route.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Sun Nov 22, 2015 9:02pm EST

*China state planner approves $12.6 bln high-speed rail project*

BEIJING

Nov 23 China's state planner approved a 80.51 billion yuan ($12.60 billion) high-speed rail project, according to a statement posted on its website on Monday.

*The 618 kilometre rail link will run between Yinchuan in Ningxia to Xi'an in neighbouring Shaanxi province*, according to the announcement from the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC)

China state planner approves $12.6 bln high-speed rail project| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *New rail route proposed from Urumqi to Iran*
> By Zheng Yanpeng (China Daily) Updated: 2015-11-21 07:53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proposed Silk Road high-speed railway. [Li Yi/China Daily]​
> China's railway authority has proposed a Silk Road high-speed railway connecting the country's northwest region to West Asia via Central Asia, a plan it said would overcome the cross-border connectivity problem of different rail standards.
> 
> He Huawu, chief engineer of China Railway Corp, put forward the proposal at a Thursday forum on the One Belt, One Road Initiative hosted by China Civil Engineering Society.
> 
> His proposed route was from China's Urumqi and Yining to Almaty in Kazakhstan, then to Bishkek in Kyrgyzstan, Tashkent and Samarkand in Uzbekistan, Ashgabat in Turkmenistan and finally blending into West Asia's network through Teheran, Iran.
> 
> The northeast-southwest line would be complementary to the existing railway network in central Asian nations, which mostly run southeast to northwest toward Moscow, He said. What's more important, it could get rid of the incompatibility between this region's wide-gauge track systems and China's standard-gauge system.
> 
> For years, the 1.52-meter track standard adopted in Central Asia has been a headache for logistics managers because it is not based on the 1.435 meter standard track adopted in China and most other parts of the world. Changing gauges at the border takes days for cargo and significantly cuts railway transport's competitiveness against shipping by sea.
> 
> It is unlikely now to persuade those countries to change their existing railways, He said, but the high-speed rail he envisions along the new route would connect seamlessly to China's network and other regions. That's because the worldwide standard for fast rail is the 1.435 meter variety, so a new line could be built based on it.
> 
> "The Khorgos station bordering Kazakhstan last year handled less than 17 million metric tons of cargo running at full capacity, but beyond the station, the east-west annual cargo transportation capacity is 100 million tons," He said.
> 
> The bottleneck undermined the idea of a large-capacity corridor.
> 
> "Increased container traffic and sea container traffic moved by land instead could justify the cost of building the line," he said.
> 
> According to He, container trains and passenger trains could run on the same route. The only difference would be speed. A passenger train could run at 250 to 300 kilometers per hour, while a container train could run at 120 km/h.
> 
> Other experts cautioned that an Asian railway link has been under discussion for a long time and has not materialized mainly because of various geopolitical concerns of the countries alone the route.



Very strategic move from economic and geopolitical perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*More high-speed rail lines to be built over next five years*
November 25, 2015

Several new railways will be constructed during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), the 21st Century Business Herald reported on Tuesday.

These rail projects include lines from Yinchuan to Lanzhou, Baotou to Xi'an, Chongqing and Guiyang, Datong to Taiyuan and Zhanjiang, and Xiamen to Changsha and Chongqing.

Six (or eight) vertical and transversal high-speed railways will be built during the 13th Five-Year Plan period, the paper reported citing a railway industry insider.

Earlier, the government proposed to build four vertical and transversal lines over the medium and long period.

Currently, the proposal is still under review and discussion, and the formal plan may be unveiled in June, the Herald reported.

High-speed railway has been listed as one of the key infrastructure projects over the next five years in central and western regions, according to the 13th Five-Year plans released by local governments.

Northwest China's Shaanxi province will speed up the construction of high-speed railway, Xi'an subway and Weihe Plain intercity railway networks. Southwest China's Chongqing municipality will also add 1,000 km new rail lines and complete its current railway network, the paper said.

It means that several railways including lines from Chongqing to Xiamen, Chongqing to Kunming, Chongqing to Xi'an, and Xi'an to Baotou will start construction over next five years.

Furthermore, Wang Junzheng, the secretary of Xiangyang Municipal Committee, central China's Hubei province, also confirmed that the Xiangyang-Guilin high-speed rail line has been listed into the national 13th Five-year Plan, and will start construction over the next five years.

The National Development and Reform Commission on Nov 23 approved an 80.51 billion yuan ($12.60 billion) high-speed rail project, according to a statement posted on its website. The 618 kilometer rail link will run between Yinchuan in Ningxia Hui autonomous region to Xi'an in Shaanxi province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Nan Yang said:


> It was quite an experience. Initially we could not buy the ticket because we did not bring our passports. No other ID was acceptable. After we returned with our passports, the early tickets to Du Jiang Yan were sold out. When we enquire at the info counter for other transportation, he found another line going to离堆公园 or li dui gong yuan. So we ended up going to li dui station. Which I found out much later was actually much closer to the Du Jiang Yan irrigation works than Du Jiang Yan station. Very confusing. However we had to return to Chendu via Du Jiang Yan station. We had to catch a taxi to take us from Li Dui to the Du Jiang Yan railway station.


Yes, Dujiangyan is in the city of Dujiangyan. Liduigongyuan is closer to irrigation works to the north of downtown. 





The yellow star in the north is Lidui Park intercity station, south is the Dujiangyan intercity station. Now, the service to Chengdu is very limited, due to lack of intercity rolling stock(CRH6) and this line will be eventually extended to Golmud(Qinghai).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, Dujiangyan is in the city of Dujiangyan. Liduigongyuan is closer to irrigation works to the north of downtown.
> View attachment 274610
> 
> 
> The yellow star in the north is Lidui Park intercity station, south is the Dujiangyan intercity station. Now, the service to Chengdu is very limited, due to lack of intercity rolling stock(CRH6) and this line will be eventually extended to Golmud(Qinghai).
> View attachment 274611



welcome back dude! We are missing you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, Dujiangyan is in the city of Dujiangyan. Liduigongyuan is closer to irrigation works to the north of downtown.
> View attachment 274610
> 
> 
> The yellow star in the north is Lidui Park intercity station, south is the Dujiangyan intercity station. Now, the service to Chengdu is very limited, due to lack of intercity rolling stock(CRH6) and this line will be eventually extended to Golmud(Qinghai).
> View attachment 274611



Welcome back, bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Any videos of the factory for this latest bad boy?


Same factory, both CSR and CNR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Ni Hao @AndrewJin 欢迎回来

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Ni Hao @AndrewJin 欢迎回来


I swear I won't say some country supporting ISIS here again although some other country's president has said something similar yesterday.

@TaiShang 謝謝！
@GS Zhou Your drone photos are amazing! Keep sharing with us!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> I swear I won't say some country supporting ISIS here again although some other country's president has said something similar yesterday.



LOL bro, thats the reason you got banned? Its a very touchy subject for some people here...., though you will be enjoying the news over the next few weeks and months I am sure


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR*
> 
> High-speed railway project kicks off construction in central China
> 
> Construction of a high-speed railway began on Saturday to connect central China's Henan and Hubei provinces with southwestern Chongqing Municipality.
> 
> The construction of the Henan section of the railway, totaling 350 kilometers, started in Pingdingshan City, with an estimated investment of 42 billion yuan (6.6 billion U.S. dollars).
> 
> The 818-km electrified railway links Zhengzhou, provincial capital of Henan, with Wanzhou District of Chongqing, with a designed speed of 350 km per hour. The total invesment is estimated at around 120 billion yuan.
> 
> When completed, the railway will cut the travel time between Zhengzhou and Chongqing from 17 hours to four hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xinhuanet
> 
> *Chengdu-Lanzhou Railway, October 2015*
> 
> Chengdu-Lanzhou Railway constructions in high elevation region in Sichuan Province, SW China.
> 
> With a speed of 200 km/h, it'll take only two hours from Chengdu to Jiuzhaigou Valley after this line is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinanews.com
> 
> *Nanning-Kunming HSR/ Nanning-Baise section*
> 
> Trial operation began between Nanning and Baise yesterday in Guangxi, Southern China.
> 
> The new line will officially open next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xinhuanet & cnr


December is the golden month for inauguration ceremonies of both new railways and new metro lines.
I guess it's because December is the final month, and the construction is always late.
The fourth metro line in my city is about to open in the final week of this December.





One station 3km from my home

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> December is the golden month for inauguration ceremonies of both new railways and new metro lines.
> I guess it's because December is the final month, and the construction is always late.
> The fourth metro line in my city is about to open in the final week of this December.
> View attachment 274670
> 
> 
> One station 3km from my home
> View attachment 274671
> View attachment 274673
> View attachment 274674
> View attachment 274672



Welcome back, dude. Where is the hell location of the buildings? I will travel to Wuhan next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Welcome back, dude. Where is the hell location of the buildings? I will travel to Wuhan next week.


CBD 1-2 km from Hankou Railway Station....Better not to go around, Wuhan now is in a total mess, construction is everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> CBD 1-2 km from Hankou Railway Station....Better not to go around, Wuhan now is in a total mess, construction is everywhere.



hahah, not surprised, I f I was the president, I would kick the Hubei officials all out. You know, "Wuhan now is in a total mess", NO!, 20 years ago, 10 years ago, it was always a construction mess. They had no perfect design, they changed, fixed roads, bridges, from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*9999th post.* And I wanted to put his on record on this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *9999th post.* And I wanted to put his on record on this thread!


Your 9999th post? 
wow, congrats!

Taishan mountains in snow
Taishang! Taishang!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

TaiShang said:


> *9999th post.* And I wanted to put his on record on this thread!



Congrats bro, though I guess 8888 is more lucky for you Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Shenyang HSR*

The girders erection of Dawulan Bridge began yesterday




--------------
people.com.cn

Dawulan Bridge crossing over Changchun-Shenzhen Expressway in October.





The girders erection of Mangniuhe Bridge in October.









---------
xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Congrats bro, though I guess 8888 is more lucky for you Chinese


9 as in 九九归一。Too many 8 is for vulgar rich guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Yes 9 is long lasting 久 like this thread. I wish so for my Chinese friends here as well.



AndrewJin said:


> 九九归一



What does this one mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Yes 9 is long lasting 久 like this thread. I wish so for my Chinese friends here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this one mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 274909



I like number 9 and 5 much more than the vulgar 8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai-Kunming HSR / Guiyang-Kunming section*

Shanghai-Guiyang section has been put into operation and Guiyang-Kunming section will open at the end of 2016.Then it'll be the second longest high speed rail only after Beijing-Guangzhou HSR.

Guiyang-Kunming section

The closure of Beipanjiang Bridge completed yesterday in Guizhou Province, Southwest of China.















------------
xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Shanghai-Kunming HSR / Guiyang-Kunming section*
> 
> Shanghai-Guiyang section has been put into operation and Guiyang-Kunming section will open at the end of 2016.Then it'll be the second longest high speed rail only after Beijing-Guangzhou HSR.
> 
> Guiyang-Kunming section
> 
> The closure of Beipanjiang Bridge completed yesterday in Guizhou Province, Southwest of China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> xinhuanet


Most magnificent high-speed railway ever! The final province in Southern China to be linked to national high-speed railway network!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Arch bridges are just the prettiest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Qinglongqiao Station in Snow!
Badaling Great Wall, Suburban Beijing
























*
@hexagonsnow @anant_s @ahojunk @TaiShang @Daniel808 @Dungeness @cirr @powastick @Rasengan @Pangu @Nilgiri @Nan Yang et al

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ahtan_china

300KM/H CHSR

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Qinglongqiao Station in Snow!
> Badaling Great Wall, Suburban Beijing
> View attachment 275005
> View attachment 275006
> View attachment 275007
> View attachment 275004
> View attachment 275009
> View attachment 275010
> View attachment 275003
> View attachment 275008
> *
> @hexagonsnow @anant_s @ahojunk @TaiShang @Daniel808 @Dungeness @cirr @powastick @Rasengan @Pangu @Nilgiri @Nan Yang et al



Such a fairyland!

Ancient beauty married with modernity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hainan trials world's first high-speed loop line*
HAIKOU - South China's island province Hainan began a trial run on Thursday of a new stretch of track that completes the world's first high-speed train line circling an island.

Up to 20 empty trains will run on the 345-km Western Ring Railway per day in the trial period. Exercises will test responses to emergency situations. The western stretch will be officially put into operation at the end of this year with a designed speed of 200 km per hour, according to its operator, the Guangzhou Railway Corporation.

The western stretch has 16 stops in six cities and counties, linking provincial capital Haikou with Sanya, a tropical tourist spot. It began construction in Sept 2013 with an investment of 27 billion yuan (4.23 billion US dollars).

The 308-km eastern ring also from Haikou to Sanya, was put into operation at the end of 2010 with a designed speed of up to 250 km per hour. It passes Boao, a scenic town where the Boao Forum for Asia is held annually.

With a land area of 35,400 square km, Hainan is slightly larger than Belgium. A popular destination for beach lovers, it is expected to receive 47 million visitors this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*New stations of the West Ring HSR of Hainan Island*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Any concept arts for the tunnel to link Hainan? Looks good!


----------



## Pangu

AndrewJin said:


> *Qinglongqiao Station in Snow!
> Badaling Great Wall, Suburban Beijing
> View attachment 275005
> View attachment 275006
> View attachment 275007
> View attachment 275004
> View attachment 275009
> View attachment 275010
> View attachment 275003
> View attachment 275008
> *
> @hexagonsnow @anant_s @ahojunk @TaiShang @Daniel808 @Dungeness @cirr @powastick @Rasengan @Pangu @Nilgiri @Nan Yang et al



Stunning photos bro. These scenes are really ordinary when we pass them by in a flash, but when captured in still photos, they come to life!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> *Qinglongqiao Station in Snow!
> Badaling Great Wall, Suburban Beijing
> View attachment 275005
> View attachment 275006
> View attachment 275007
> View attachment 275004
> View attachment 275009
> View attachment 275010
> View attachment 275003
> View attachment 275008
> *
> @hexagonsnow @anant_s @ahojunk @TaiShang @Daniel808 @Dungeness @cirr @powastick @Rasengan @Pangu @Nilgiri @Nan Yang et al



a Wonderful Land !  lol
Winter in North China is like a Paradise. Damn, I love it !
How about Wuhan brother, is Central China Snowy today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Pangu said:


> Stunning photos bro. These scenes are really ordinary when we pass them by in a flash, but when captured in still photos, they come to life!



Its why I appreciate the dedicated rail bloggers of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

great pictures Andrew.
here in India except for some part in Kashmir not many lines see snow as background.
one query here with snow factor how is OHE catenary design modified for HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> great pictures Andrew.
> here in India except for some part in Kashmir not many lines see snow as background.
> one query here with snow factor how is OHE catenary design modified for HSR.


What is OHE catenary? Sorry I am not familiar with English technical words.



Daniel808 said:


> a Wonderful Land !  lol
> Winter in North China is like a Paradise. Damn, I love it !
> How about Wuhan brother, is Central China Snowy today?


Just some small snow so far, but every winter there will be at least 2 big snow, I mean as big as we can make a snowman.

This February in my community

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> What is OHE catenary?


OHE= Over Head Electrification
Catenary is an assembly consisting of Contact wire (the one Pantograph is in contact of), dropper wires and support catenary wire.
this terminology i guess has been originated by French engineers who pioneered electrical AC traction in India back in 1958-59.


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> OHE= Over Head Electrification
> Catenary is an assembly consisting of Contact wire (the one Pantograph is in contact of), dropper wires and support catenary wire.
> this terminology i guess has been originated by French engineers who pioneered electrical AC traction in India back in 1958-59.


Do u mean this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Do u mean this?
> View attachment 275275


exactly.
in India we would call it an OHE mast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> exactly.
> in India we would call it an OHE mast.


We call it *接触网 *(direct translation, contact network).
I think the only widely used English term here is co/bo. If u say DMU or EMU, even a lot of railway fans don't know the exact meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Seeing the snow pics again, does China use electric or gas heaters for the switchpoints (both HSR and non HSR if different). Here in Canada propane based ones are the standard.


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> What is OHE catenary? Sorry I am not familiar with English technical words.
> 
> 
> Just some small snow so far, but every winter there will be at least 2 big snow, I mean as big as we can make a snowman.
> 
> This February in my community
> View attachment 275255
> View attachment 275254
> View attachment 275256
> View attachment 275257



Thanks for the Photos, brother.
All White, really nice to see Snow.

btw, Yunnan and Guangxi (Southern Province) get Snow too this winter or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for the Photos, brother.
> All White, really nice to see Snow.
> 
> btw, Yunnan and Guangxi (Southern Province) get Snow too this winter or not?



I don't think it snows so early in the south, the Winter begins every year in 7th or 8th of Novermber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for the Photos, brother.
> All White, really nice to see Snow.
> 
> btw, Yunnan and Guangxi (Southern Province) get Snow too this winter or not?


Southern Provinces get snow too, but mostly the northern regions of Yunnan, Guangxi and Guangdong. Northwestern Yunnan is high plateaus, so it snows regularly. It snows occasionally in northern Guangxi and Guangdong.

Lijiang, Yunnan









In 2008 during spring festival, there was a disastrous snow hitting Southern China, including Hubei, Hunan and Northern Guangxi. All electrified railway had to be replaced by diesel locomotives（Most railways in Southern China were not equipped with anti-snow/ice devices) . Thousands of migrant workers had to wait for a long time at the railway station. At that time I was in high school, there was such heavy snow in campus, I fell over myself several times due to the sick ice on open-air stairs.
2008 Chinese winter storms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
@Daniel808 















Thousands of migrant workers waiting for diesel trains which were heading towards southern China from across the country for the rescue.





Premier Wen at Changsha railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

China's West Loop high-speed railway line pictured in amazing aerial photographs | Daily Mail Online

Published: 17:12 GMT, 26 November 2015 | Updated: 19:24 GMT, 26 November 2015






Stunning images have emerged of China's new Hainan high-speed railway line which is the first of its kind to encircle an entire island.





The construction project on the island of Hainan, in south China, has taken nearly three years to complete and has now started test runs





China's circular high-speed railway passes through stunning landscapes including mountains, farmlands, small villages and bustling cities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> Southern Provinces get snow too, but mostly the northern regions of Yunnan, Guangxi and Guangdong. Northwestern Yunnan is high plateaus, so it snows regularly. It snows occasionally in northern Guangxi and Guangdong.
> 
> Lijiang, Yunnan
> View attachment 275916
> 
> View attachment 275915
> 
> 
> In 2008 during spring festival, there was a disastrous snow hitting Southern China, including Hubei, Hunan and Northern Guangxi. All electrified railway had to be replaced by diesel locomotives（Most railways in Southern China were not equipped with anti-snow/ice devices) . Thousands of migrant workers had to wait for a long time at the railway station. At that time I was in high school, there was such heavy snow in campus, I fell over myself several times due to the sick ice on open-air stairs.
> 2008 Chinese winter storms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> @Daniel808
> 
> View attachment 275918
> View attachment 275920
> View attachment 275919
> View attachment 275921
> 
> 
> Thousands of migrant workers waiting for diesel trains which were heading towards southern China from across the country for the rescue.
> View attachment 275922
> 
> 
> Premier Wen at Changsha railway station
> View attachment 275923



Thanks for the photos, brother @AndrewJin 
Hope right know, China HSR Railway had been equipped with Anti ice devices.
So, if any Heavy Winter storm coming again. Southern China is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Let's go tropical, the first ever loop of HSR is closing as we speak.
Hainan Island will have a ring of HSR connecting all coastal regions!





_Image provided by @AndrewJin _​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Let's go tropical, the first ever loop of HSR is closing as we speak.
> Hainan Island will have a ring of HSR connecting all coastal regions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image provided by @AndrewJin _​


I should draw a new map, solid line instead of dashed line, late this December!

New station of Jianfeng Township.
Road to the station is done, automatic ticket machines are installed, platforms are cleaned, everything settled! Hope everything about the ongoing trial operation is going smoothly!
@Daniel808 @ahojunk @Nan Yang @cirr @TaiShang @Dungeness @Abotani @Rasengan @Gufi et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Beautiful countryside

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first Chinese book on high-speed railway for the general readers*
*The stories behind the scenes *
*Reprint 5 times since November 

Book signing in Xinjiekou Xinhua Bookstore in Nanjing*




@cirr @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> *The first Chinese book on high-speed railway for the general readers*
> *The stories behind the scenes *
> *Reprint 5 times since November *
> View attachment 276524
> 
> @cirr @TaiShang



Is there an English version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Is there an English version?


Unfortunately no, too many stories behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Unfortunately no, too many stories behind the scenes.



Do you know of any good english documentaries (that you have watched) about Chinese HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Do you know of any good english documentaries (that you have watched) about Chinese HSR?


I have watched some, one was made by discovery, but i could not found its english version. It's about CRH380A and Beijing-Shanghai HSR.
The Chinese version of this discovery documantary 





One English-subtitle video made by the team of a railway technology research project 










One Chinese documentary about some technological details of HSR 
@TaiShang @powastick @Nan Yang

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> I have watched some, one was made by discovery, but i could not found its english version. It's about CRH380A and Beijing-Shanghai HSR.
> The Chinese version of this discovery documantary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One English-subtitle video made by the team of a railway technology research project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Chinese documentary about some technological details of HSR
> @TaiShang @powastick @Nan Yang



Great that will have to do for now.

There was a really good one for the TGV factory I remember watching...either national geographic or discovery i cant remember.

BTW I have been meaning to ask, how much is the % that HSR in China carries of all passenger rail traffic? Also whats the same by revenue breakdown? Thanks!


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Great that will have to do for now.
> 
> There was a really good one for the TGV factory I remember watching...either national geographic or discovery i cant remember.
> 
> BTW I have been meaning to ask, how much is the % that HSR in China carries of all passenger rail traffic? Also whats the same by revenue breakdown? Thanks!


Ridership 40%, 3000+ trains per day on 18,000km network.
Concerning revenue, dunno, must be higher than 40%. In Eastern China, the percentage of ridership is over 50-60%.

Photos taken last week in Changsha
Nearly empty traditional train














Changsha's HSR hub

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*NOT FAKE NEWS
Buy a ticket of the new Jinhua-Wenzhou HSR
Free tickets for all scenic parks in Qingtian County!!!*





















@ahojunk @Daniel808

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh

*Laos-China Rail Project Construction Commences*
By Vientiane Times
04:17, December 04, 2015





President Choummaly Sayasone (centre right), Zhang Dejiang (centre left) break ground to commence construction of the China-Laos railway project in Vientiane, capital of Laos, on December 2015.​
Laos and China kick off construction in Vientiane of a joint railway project on December 2, 2015. The railway line will link Vientiane with the Chinese border port Boten over a distance of 427.2 kilometers, on which the electricity-powered trains can reach 160 km/h.

The construction will be completed in five years, said Lao Deputy Prime Minister Somsavat Lengsavad, who is also in charge of the project.

The Vientiane-Boten railway would be a catalyst of the Lao government’s efforts in switching the nation from being landlocked into a land-linked one, and it coincides with the One Belt One Road Initiative raised by Chinese President Xi Jinping, said the Deputy Prime Minister.

The project will adopt the Chinese technique standard and use Chinese equipment, and China takes up 70 percent of the total $62.3 billion investment, according to Chinese government.

The railway, entering Laos from Boten border port, will wind all the way south in the country to connect with Thailand’s planned rail line at the Thai border in Nong Khai province via Laos.

The Vientiane-Boten railway will form part of the regional rail link known as the Kunming-Singapore rail network over a distance of 3,000km. The rail line will link China's Kunming all the way down to Singapore, passing through Laos, Thailand and Malaysia.

Laos President Choummaly Sayasone and Zhang Dejiang, Chairman of the Standing Committee of National People's Congress (NPC) of China, attended the groundbreaking ceremony in the Lao capital.

December 2, 2015 was also the 40th anniversary of the founding of Lao People’s Democratic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

*Jiujiang-Quzhou railway line scheduled to be put into operation in 2017*
Source: Xinhua | December 5, 2015, Saturday |





Workers lay rails at the construction site of Hukou section of Jiujiang-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Dec. 4, 2015. *The 333-kilometer-long railway is scheduled to be put into operation in 2017.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Ridership 40%, 3000+ trains per day on 18,000km network.
> Concerning revenue, dunno, must be higher than 40%. In Eastern China, the percentage of ridership is over 50-60%.
> 
> Photos taken last week in Changsha
> Nearly empty traditional train
> View attachment 276548
> View attachment 276549
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276547
> 
> 
> Changsha's HSR hub
> View attachment 276554
> View attachment 276551
> View attachment 276553
> View attachment 276552
> View attachment 276555



*Over 60% passenger trains will be D or C trains starting Jan. 2016
*
http://www.china-railway.com.cn/xwdt...124_52050.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

CRH380D with top speed of 380km/h will be operational in the Chengdu-Chongqing high-speed rail. Reported to employ ergonomical design for improve safety and comfort.

*最高时速可达380km/h的动车组将在成渝高铁投入使用*
发表时间：2015-12-04 09:15来源：新华网




这是最高时速可达380km/h的CRH380D型动车（12月3日摄）。当日，记者从成都铁路局获悉，目前最高时速可达380km/h的CRH380D型动车组即将在成渝高铁投入运行，该动车组运用人性化设计理念，在安全和舒适度上都有所提高。新华社记者 陈诚 摄





这是最高时速可达380km/h的CRH380D型动车驾驶室（12月3日摄）。新华社记者 陈诚 摄​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Over 60% passenger trains will be D or C trains starting Jan. 2016
> *
> http://www.china-railway.com.cn/xwdt...124_52050.html


Crazy, 8 high-speed trains in 10 minutes, Changsha South Railway Station
A normal weekday!
@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Another jigsaw!*
*Nanjing-Anqing Intercity HSR to Open on Dec 6*

The high-speed railway linking Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, and Anqing, East China's Anhui province, is slated to be opened to traffic on December 6, rail authority said.

The line will cut the travel time between the two cities to 1.5 hours. It will also allow passengers to travel between Anqing and Shanghai in 3 hours.

From December 6 to January 9, 2016, 15 pairs of trains will ply between Anqing and Nanjing. The figure will rise to 21 on January 10 when a new schedule takes effect.

The railway passes Anhui's Ma'anshan, Wuhu, Tongling and Chizhou, running parallel to the Yangtze River, China's longest river.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanjing-Anqing Intercity HSR
Open tomorrow



*





*Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province*





*Anqing, biggest city of Southwestern Anhui Province*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first day of Nanjing-Anqing Intercity High-speed Railway
Aboard the bullet















In the station












*
@ahojunk @Dungeness @Daniel808 @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Great pics as usual @AndrewJin 

I was wondering, in China HSR they do seat by seat ticket validation?

In Korea KTX train when I was there some years ago, the "checker" simply came into the carriage and checked the occupancy using some handheld device. I guess they only ask for your ticket if something is not right in their system.

But their trains are expensive....50 bucks or more to go from Seoul to Pusan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Great pics as usual @AndrewJin
> 
> I was wondering, in China HSR they do seat by seat ticket validation?
> 
> In Korea KTX train when I was there some years ago, the "checker" simply came into the carriage and checked the occupancy using some handheld device. I guess they only ask for your ticket if something is not right in their system.
> 
> But their trains are expensive....50 bucks or more to go from Seoul to Pusan.


In China, all tickets are real-name.
Upon entering the waiting room, every one's ID card and ticket is checked. The name on the ticket must be in conformity with the ID. When passengers are allowed to enter the train, their ticket will be once again checked via check-in. Aboard the train, passengers' ID and tickets are sometimes checked, most time not especially in off-season(like today). 

Today's photos
ID & security check





Check-in, ticket needed (or use second-generation ID card as ticket)





Check-out, ticket needed (or use second-generation ID card as ticket)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai! Shanghai!*
Some photos taken today in Shanghai

This is the railway from Shanghai South Railway Station
I was on an overpass of a metro station in suburban Shanghai.
@anant_s 





This bullet train is from downtown to a suburban region 55km away from Shanghai South Railway Sta.
It takes roughly half an hour. The price is 10yuan, all tickets are non-reserved. Hurry up for the first class car, all 10 yuan!!!








A park in the very centre of Shanghai, a lot of pensioners and kids playing all day long. At night, more people!

















Xujiahui metro station, metro line 1, 9 and 11




@Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Is that Marx and Engels I spot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Nice to see a conventional train.
What loco class is that Andrew?



AndrewJin said:


>


Aren't those the famed terrace paddy fields?
I saw similar pictures from Vietnam on a cookery themed show sometime back.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company building Kenyan rail link*
Updated: 2015-12-08 00:23
By Hou Liqiang in Nairobi, Kenya(chinadaily.com.cn)

China Communications Construction Co (CCCC) announced that the company will build a standard gauge railway across the whole of Kenya to Malaba, where Kenya meets Uganda, and will also invest in an industrial park at the starting point of Mombasa.

While securing the financing for the first phase of Nairobi-Malaba Standard Gauge Railway from Nairobi to Naivasha, which will cost $1.48 billion, the company also said it won the contract for the second and third phases, which are separated by Kenya's western city Kisumu; the plans were announced during the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation held in Johannesburg. It's about 450 kilometers from Nairobi to Malaba.

Currently, CCCC's subsidiary China Road and Bridge Corp is building the 472-kilometer Mombasa-Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway, which will be completed in 2017 at a cost of $3.8 billion.

Liu Qitao, chairman the Fortune Global 500 firm, told China Daily during the summit that the company had projects worth a total of more than $5 billion and have secured loans for them during the summit. Meanwhile, the company is in the process of applying for a loan of a further $5 billion for other projects and "there is no big problem for that".

He also said the company plans to build a number of industrial parks in Africa. One of them will be in Mombasa. He said it's a project the company self-invests in and it will cover an area of 12 square kilometers. "We will invest in it gradually and the investment in the first phase is about $1 billion."

The announcement was made after President Xi Jinping announced assistance and loans totaling $60 billion for Africa to help the continent address its top three difficulties: infrastructure, talent and funding.

The 10 proposed cooperation plans cover industrialization, agricultural modernization, infrastructure, and poverty reduction and people-to-people exchanges.

"These plans aim at addressing three bottleneck issues holding back Africa's development, namely inadequate infrastructure, lack of professional and skilled personnel and a funding shortage," Xi said.

Among the 10 plans that were announced, Xi put the China-Africa industrialization plan first, saying that China will boost industrial links and collaboration on production capacity.

"China will build or upgrade a number of industrial parks in cooperation with Africa and send senior government experts and advisers to Africa," he said.

As a company that has been in Africa for more than four decades, CCCC knows Africa better than many other Chinese companies and "we are everywhere in Africa. Before, we mainly constructed infrastructure, but now we will move upward to do 'high-end' industries, "said Liu.

"I believe we could play a big role in Africa's industrialization process as we have the capability. No matter whether we are promoting urbanization, building industry parks or investing and financing, we have strong capability," Liu said.

Liu also said his company will make full use of its experience to help companies from mainland of China to come to Africa.

"We will support the development of local enterprises as well and help them take part in long-term urbanization process in Africa," he said.

The standard gauge railway from Mombasa to Malaba is believed to be significant in reducing transportation costs, creating job opportunities and promoting the industrialization process in the whole East Africa region.

Currently, shipping a 6-meter container about 13,000 km from China to Mombasa costs about $1,700. Shipping it the extra 500 km or so to Nairobi can add about $1,000 to that.

The single-gauge railway is expected to reduce rail transport costs from $20 cents to 8 cents per metric ton per kilometer. It will also relieve the pressure on traffic on the highway, notable for the discarded oil containers due to accidents, and reduce the great damage from the trucks to the road.

In the Mombasa to Nairobi section, up to 30,000 workers are expected to be employed before it is completed and 5,000 Kenyan workers will be trained, according to CRBC.

Kenya government has planned a number of industry parks along the Mombasa-Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway.

_Contact the writer at houliqiang@chinadaily.com.cn_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Is that Marx and Engels I spot?


Ja, richtig.
@Götterdämmerung

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Nice to see a conventional train.
> What loco class is that Andrew?


China Railways HXD1D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
We call it "big red dates".
Two photos taken in this June in my city, Beijing-Guangzhou railway











anant_s said:


> Aren't those the famed terrace paddy fields?
> I saw similar pictures from Vietnam on a cookery themed show sometime back.


Yes, a lot of such places in China, now mostly for tourism.
One of the biggest rice terraces in Yunnan Province is a UNESCO world heritage.
Honghe Hani Rice Terraces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Some other attractions
Longji rice terraces in Guangxi





Lianhe rice terraces in Fujian

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> We call it "big red dates".
> Two photos taken in this June in my city, Beijing-Guangzhou railway



They remind me of Adtranz locomotives.


----------



## anant_s

Andrew can you confirm if this line is using 2x25 kV Traction system. the top feeder line (marked in yellow circle) gives me that impression.





We in India have one line using that system, however upcoming DFC (East and West) are both going to employ 2x25 kV AC Traction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> View attachment 278132
> 
> 
> Andrew can you confirm if this line is using 2x25 kV Traction system. the top feeder line (marked in yellow circle) gives me that impression.
> View attachment 278134
> 
> 
> We in India have one line using that system, however upcoming DFC (East and West) are both going to employ 2x25 kV AC Traction.


lol, I'm not into such field.
What's so special with such traction system?
And I don't think we use this term in China, never seen other fans mentioning it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> lol, I'm not into such field.
> What's so special with such traction system?
> And I don't think we use this term in China, never seen other fans mentioning it.


There are two conductor wires each at 25 kV, and with respect to earth return the voltage becomes 50 kV. It ensures far lesser electrical losses and usually employed on heavy haul lines.
25 kV AC railway electrification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*High-speed train for extremely low temperatures wins approval in China*

Chinese train maker CRRC Corp Ltd will put high-speed trains into operation by the end of the year that can run in adverse weather conditions and extremely low temperatures, officials said on Thursday.

CRRC said it has received approval from the National Railway Administration for the CRH2G high-speed train, which can operate in temperatures as low as-40 C and also in sandstorms and strong winds. In addition, it can be used in altitudes as high as 3,600meters.

Ji Jialun, a railway expert at Beijing Jiaotong University, said that the new model may open market possibilities in regions like the Middle East and Russia, where trains are required to withstand sand-storms and extreme weather.

According to company officials, the new bullet trains were developed after three years of research and development.

Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd, a CRRC unit, will make the trains, which will be used in the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway line by the end of the year, according to Cheng Jianfeng, a senior engineer and designer with Qingdao Sifang.

"The high-speed line will connect Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province, and Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. The CRH2G provides more adaptable options for domestic bullet train networks in deserts and plateaus," he said.

In Xinjiang, a region with an arid climate, the railway passes through four major high-wind areas. The biggest challenge in operating a high-speed train in the region is how to cope with strong winds that bring sand and dust.

A normal train that runs between Lanzhou and Urumqi has to be cleaned every three days. The new model, however, needs to be cleaned just once in one or two months, which will help save on energy and maintenance costs, said Cheng.

"The CRH2G is also suited to the diversified requirements of various countries. It will help boost China's high-speed train exports and improve its competitiveness in the global market," said Cheng.

*China has built a high-speed railway network of about 17,000 kilometers, accounting for more than 60 per cent of the world's total.*

High-speed train for extremely low temperatures wins approval in China , AsiaOne Asia News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

High speed railway and highways merge together in mountainous regions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR, December 2015*











xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China's High-Speed Rail showcases expertise in Malaysia*
December 11, 2015

The China High-Speed Railway (HSR) Showcase, organized by China Railway Group, kicked off here on Friday to demonstrate the development and accomplishment of China's HSR.

During his speech at the opening ceremony, He Huawu, chief engineer of China Railway Corporation, said that with its mature technology and abundant experiences, China Railway is willing to share the fruit of the HSR construction with Malaysia and other countries to promote the global HSR development.

Malaysian Transport Minister Liow Tiong Lai said the importance of connectivity as a growth driver cannot be underestimated, which is why transport is one of the key sectors for Malaysia-China cooperation.

"Today's showcase organized by China Railway is significant as it will allow us to learn more about the operation, construction, manufacturing and maintenance of HSR," he added.

Themed "Rapid growth of China HSR," the five-day exhibition will fully display China's expertise in such areas as research and engineering designs, equipment manufacturing, construction, technology innovation, operations and maintenance, as well as personnel capacity building.

During the exhibition, the development and benefits of China's HSR will be showcased by exhibition panels, TV commercials, driving simulator and physical model. The models of China's latest high-speed electric multiple unit (EMU), inter-city train, comprehensive inspection train will also on display.

China Railway will also collaborate with Land Public Transport Commission Malaysia (SPAD) and Han Culture Center Malaysia (HCCM) to organize a symposium on HSR technology.

The Chinese government has been paying high attention to the development of HSR. By the end of 2015, there will be over 19,000 km of HSR in operation in China, representing more than 60 percent of the world's total HSR distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Nanning-Kunming HSR/ Nanning-Baise section officially open today（Dec. 11 2015）*

The first bullet train starts from Baise, bound for Nanning, the capital city of Guangxi.































gxnews.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Completion of Beijing-Shenyang HSR brought forward from 2019 to 2017*































This is great great great news！

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Completion of Beijing-Shenyang HSR brought forward from 2019 to 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great great great news！



China speed! *The New Normal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*CRH2G, Lanzhou Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Newly designed CRH2E sleeper train to serve on Beijing-Shanghai Route*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/tech/2015-...1117470520.htm (in Chinese)





















This is great news for me！！！！！！！！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*Coastal express railway opens in NE China*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-12-17 14:24

SHENYANG - The first coastal express railway in northeast China was officially put into use on Thursday, injecting new vigor to the old industrial belt.

The 290.7 km Danda Railway links the coastal cities of Dandong and Dalian in Liaoning Province. Trains can run at speeds of 200 km per hour, according to Shenyang Railway Bureau.

Construction of the railway for both passenger and cargo transportation began in 2010. Initially, 24 passenger trains and 34 freight trains will run on the line each day.

The railway, the first between the two important port cities, will boost the local economy, said a railway official.

Connected with the Shenyang-Dandong high-speed railway (HSR) and the Harbin-Dalian HSR, the new route is an important addition to the railway network in Liaoning.

Dandong is the key hub for trade, investment and tourism between China and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*Coastal express railway opens in NE China*



The first coastal express railway in northeast China is officially put into use on Thursday, injecting new vigor to the old industrial belt. The 290.7 km Danda Railway links the coastal cities of Dandong and Dalian in Liaoning Province. Trains can run at speeds of 200 km per hour, according to Shenyang Railway Bureau. [Photo: Chinanews.com/Sun Haosheng]




The first coastal express railway in northeast China is officially put into use on Thursday, injecting new vigor to the old industrial belt. The 290.7 km Danda Railway links the coastal cities of Dandong and Dalian in Liaoning Province. Trains can run at speeds of 200 km per hour, according to Shenyang Railway Bureau. [Photo: Chinanews.com/Sun Haosheng]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Coastal express railway opens in NE China*
> 
> 
> 
> The first coastal express railway in northeast China is officially put into use on Thursday, injecting new vigor to the old industrial belt. The 290.7 km Danda Railway links the coastal cities of Dandong and Dalian in Liaoning Province. Trains can run at speeds of 200 km per hour, according to Shenyang Railway Bureau. [Photo: Chinanews.com/Sun Haosheng]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first coastal express railway in northeast China is officially put into use on Thursday, injecting new vigor to the old industrial belt. The 290.7 km Danda Railway links the coastal cities of Dandong and Dalian in Liaoning Province. Trains can run at speeds of 200 km per hour, according to Shenyang Railway Bureau. [Photo: Chinanews.com/Sun Haosheng]


Quite a lot of new high-speed railway lines inaugurated in northeast China this year.
Not much good news here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The last diesel trains on Nanjing-Nantong Railway *
I took a slow train from Yangzhou City to Nanjing, the capital of Jiangsu Province this week to transfer to HSR back home. This train is on Nanjing-Nantong railway, a non-electrified single-track line so far. There will be only several months before bullet trains are put in service in 2016. The electrification project will upgrade Nanjing-Nantong railway to a double-track 200km/h high-speed railway. (according to world bank, 200km/h is the minimum speed of a high-speed railway upgraded from an old line)
@anant_s

Bus from downtown terminates at Yangzhou's west transit hub (railway+long-distance coach)






*Yangzhou Railway Sta.*





*Waiting room*









*Check-in*
My train arrived 15 minutes earlier, I guess because of the upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

No elevator or lift





Left was my train, right was a train to Chengdu





DF11, diesel loco, highest operational speed 170km/h, test speed 183km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*10 minutes earlier arrive at Nanjing's old railway station*
It took one hour and 5 minutes for for this 101km intercity journey.
When the upgrading is done in 2016, it will take less than 40 minutes.





*Check out





Map of Nanjing Railway Sta. and bus routes indication 
There is a big lake right by the south square 



*






Nanjing railway station is linked by 2 subway lines and both lines intersect again at Nanjing's HSR station

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*North square* of Nanjing railway station is for intercity bullet trains to Shanghai and long-distance coach





local bus station on the north square





*South square*, for long-distance traditional trains
*Xuanwu Lake*








BYD pure electric bus on the south square bus station 





*Viewing Nanjing Railway Station from across the lake on the city wall!









*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Railway in resource-rich area opens in NW China*
December 19, 2015

A local railway which goes through an area rich in salt and non-ferrous metals in northwest China's Qinghai Province was officially put into operation on Friday, local authorities said.

The 45.2-km Xi-Bei Railway links Xitieshan and Beihuobuxun in the Qaidam Basin in northwestern Qinghai, according to the Department of Transportation of Qinghai.

Qinghai has the most salt lakes in the country, with most distributed in the Qaidam Basin.

"The single-line electrified railway can carry trains at a speed of 80 km per hour," said Wang Gang, general manager of the Qinghai Local Railway Construction Investment Company. "Annual transport volume is estimated to reach 14 million tonnes."

Construction on the railway began in 2012. It is the first local railway built and operated by a local company.

The railway provides a new and massive way to transport salt lake resources other than traditional motor transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Railway in resource-rich area opens in NW China*
> December 19, 2015
> 
> A local railway which goes through an area rich in salt and non-ferrous metals in northwest China's Qinghai Province was officially put into operation on Friday, local authorities said.
> 
> The 45.2-km Xi-Bei Railway links Xitieshan and Beihuobuxun in the Qaidam Basin in northwestern Qinghai, according to the Department of Transportation of Qinghai.
> 
> Qinghai has the most salt lakes in the country, with most distributed in the Qaidam Basin.
> 
> "The single-line electrified railway can carry trains at a speed of 80 km per hour," said Wang Gang, general manager of the Qinghai Local Railway Construction Investment Company. "Annual transport volume is estimated to reach 14 million tonnes."
> 
> Construction on the railway began in 2012. It is the first local railway built and operated by a local company.
> 
> The railway provides a new and massive way to transport salt lake resources other than traditional motor transport.



Those salt lakes are rich in lithium，the lightest metal that is considered the “gasoline” of tomorrow。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*State-Owned Firm Building High-Speed Cargo Trains*
_Country to soon have freight trains running at speeds of up to 250 kilometers an hour to go with its fleet of passenger bullet trains_

12.17.2015 18:23
By staff reporter Lu Bingyang



​(Beijing) – A state-owned company is building high-speed freight trains to run on tracks now carrying passenger-only bullet trains. The first super-fast freight train will roll off an assembly line in the first half of 2016, an executive at China Railway Rolling Stock Corp. Ltd. (CRRC) said.

The executive, who declined to be named, said the new freight trains are being modeled on existing bullet trains and assembled at CRRC's Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co. Ltd.

Each freight train will have fewer parts than a passenger bullet train and thus will cost less to manufacture, he said.

China Railway Corp. (CRC), the nation's railroad operator, started developing a freight bullet train in 2014 in cooperation with CRRC's predecessors, China CNR Corp. Ltd. and CSR Corp. Ltd., the executive said.

He said Yang Yudong, CRC's deputy general manager, toured the Tangshan plant on December 15.

The new train has been designed to haul cargo at speeds of up to 250 kph, a CRC employee said. The country's bullet trains can run at up to 350 kph.

The freight trains will be able to travel on some of the more than 16,000 kilometers of high-speed rail lines that crisscross China, transporting cargo such as e-commerce deliveries, but not bulk commodities such as coal, the person said.

Most freight trains follow rail lines designed only for low-speed travel. The nation's fastest freight trains, which were put into service starting late last year, can run up to 160 kph.

Demand for non-bulk cargo has been rising, spurring development of a high-speed freight train, the CRC employee said.

CRC trains hauled about 2.5 billion tons of goods in the first nine months of the year, down 11.4 percent from the same period in 2014, company data show. Non-bulk cargo tonnage rose 12.2 percent.

To meet this demand, last year the CRC deployed six express cargo trains running on four routes to carry non-bulk cargo. These trains can run at speeds of up to 120 kph.

The French have been running 160 kph freight trains since 1984. France and Germany unveiled freight trains that run at speeds of up to 300 kph in 2012.

(Rewritten by Guo Kai)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *State-Owned Firm Building High-Speed Cargo Trains*
> _Country to soon have freight trains running at speeds of up to 250 kilometers an hour to go with its fleet of passenger bullet trains_
> 
> 12.17.2015 18:23
> By staff reporter Lu Bingyang
> 
> 
> 
> ​(Beijing) – A state-owned company is building high-speed freight trains to run on tracks now carrying passenger-only bullet trains. The first super-fast freight train will roll off an assembly line in the first half of 2016, an executive at China Railway Rolling Stock Corp. Ltd. (CRRC) said.
> 
> The executive, who declined to be named, said the new freight trains are being modeled on existing bullet trains and assembled at CRRC's Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co. Ltd.
> 
> Each freight train will have fewer parts than a passenger bullet train and thus will cost less to manufacture, he said.
> 
> China Railway Corp. (CRC), the nation's railroad operator, started developing a freight bullet train in 2014 in cooperation with CRRC's predecessors, China CNR Corp. Ltd. and CSR Corp. Ltd., the executive said.
> 
> He said Yang Yudong, CRC's deputy general manager, toured the Tangshan plant on December 15.
> 
> The new train has been designed to haul cargo at speeds of up to 250 kph, a CRC employee said. The country's bullet trains can run at up to 350 kph.
> 
> The freight trains will be able to travel on some of the more than 16,000 kilometers of high-speed rail lines that crisscross China, transporting cargo such as e-commerce deliveries, but not bulk commodities such as coal, the person said.
> 
> Most freight trains follow rail lines designed only for low-speed travel. The nation's fastest freight trains, which were put into service starting late last year, can run up to 160 kph.
> 
> Demand for non-bulk cargo has been rising, spurring development of a high-speed freight train, the CRC employee said.
> 
> CRC trains hauled about 2.5 billion tons of goods in the first nine months of the year, down 11.4 percent from the same period in 2014, company data show. Non-bulk cargo tonnage rose 12.2 percent.
> 
> To meet this demand, last year the CRC deployed six express cargo trains running on four routes to carry non-bulk cargo. These trains can run at speeds of up to 120 kph.
> 
> The French have been running 160 kph freight trains since 1984. France and Germany unveiled freight trains that run at speeds of up to 300 kph in 2012.
> 
> (Rewritten by Guo Kai)



This is certainly good news for the logistics firms that are mushrooming up and down the country。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Country to soon have freight trains running at speeds of up to 250 kilometers an hour to go with its fleet of passenger bullet trains



Ground logistics, too, has to be adjusted to "China Speed."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Shanghai Railway Bureau‘s Development Plan 2016-2020（the 13th 5-year Plan）






Orange：construction started before 2015 and completed before 2020
Green：construction started and completed between 2016 and 2020
Blue：construction started between 2016 and 2020 and completed after 2020

Passenger Hubs

Shanghai：Shanghai Station、Shanghai South、Shanghai Hongqiao，Shanghai Pudong
Nanjing：Nanjing Station、Nanjing South、Nanjing North
Hangzhou：Hangzhou Station、Hangzhou East、Hangzhou South
Hefei：Hefei Station、Hefei South、New Hefei West
Ningbo：Ningbo Station、Ningbo West、Ningbo East
Xuzhou：Xuzhou Station、Xuzhou East
Wuhu：Wuhu Station
Fuyang：Fuyang Station、Fuyang West
Jinhua：Jinhua Station

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Shanghai Railway Bureau‘s Development Plan 2016-2020（the 13th 5-year Plan）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange：construction started before 2015 and completed before 2020
> Green：construction started and completed between 2016 and 2020
> Blue：construction started between 2016 and 2020 and completed after 2020
> 
> Passenger Hubs
> 
> Shanghai：Shanghai Station、Shanghai South、Shanghai Hongqiao，Shanghai Pudong
> Nanjing：Nanjing Station、Nanjing South、Nanjing North
> Hangzhou：Hangzhou Station、Hangzhou East、Hangzhou South
> Hefei：Hefei Station、Hefei South、New Hefei West
> Ningbo：Ningbo Station、Ningbo West、Ningbo East
> Xuzhou：Xuzhou Station、Xuzhou East
> Wuhu：Wuhu Station
> Fuyang：Fuyang Station、Fuyang West
> Jinhua：Jinhua Station
> 
> @AndrewJin


*Orange：construction started before 2015 and completed before 2020*
*Green：construction started and completed between 2016 and 2020*
*Blue：construction started between 2016 and 2020 and completed after 2020
*
Not accurate, the ongoing and new projects roughly shown on the map below
*Shanghai Railway Bureau*
(Shanghai Municipality, Jiangsu Province, Zhejiang Province and Anhui Province)




@powastick @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon @GS Zhou @Nan Yang @Rajaraja Chola et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Orange：construction started before 2015 and completed before 2020*
> *Green：construction started and completed between 2016 and 2020*
> *Blue：construction started between 2016 and 2020 and completed after 2020
> *
> Not accurate, the ongoing and new projects roughly shown on the map below
> *Shanghai Railway Bureau*
> (Shanghai Municipality, Jiangsu Province, Zhejiang Province and Anhui Province)
> View attachment 281053
> 
> @powastick @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon @GS Zhou @Nan Yang @Rajaraja Chola et al



Pleased to learn that a 2nd HSR will be built between Shanghai and Hangzhou during the 13th 5-year period。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

It is a pity that there is no the second Beijing-Xuzhou-Nanjing-Shanghai HSR.
Xuzhou-Bengbu section is nearly saturated, imagine more branch railways feed into Beijing-Shanghai HSR.






cirr said:


> Pleased to learn that a 2nd HSR will be built between Shanghai and Hangzhou during the 13th 5-year period。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*A family reunion 
CRH380A
CRH380B
CRH380C
CRH380D







*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *State-Owned Firm Building High-Speed Cargo Trains*
> _Country to soon have freight trains running at speeds of up to 250 kilometers an hour to go with its fleet of passenger bullet trains_
> 
> 12.17.2015 18:23
> By staff reporter Lu Bingyang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​(Beijing) – A state-owned company is building high-speed freight trains to run on tracks now carrying passenger-only bullet trains. The first super-fast freight train will roll off an assembly line in the first half of 2016, an executive at China Railway Rolling Stock Corp. Ltd. (CRRC) said.
> 
> The executive, who declined to be named, said the new freight trains are being modeled on existing bullet trains and assembled at CRRC's Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co. Ltd.
> 
> Each freight train will have fewer parts than a passenger bullet train and thus will cost less to manufacture, he said.
> 
> China Railway Corp. (CRC), the nation's railroad operator, started developing a freight bullet train in 2014 in cooperation with CRRC's predecessors, China CNR Corp. Ltd. and CSR Corp. Ltd., the executive said.
> 
> He said Yang Yudong, CRC's deputy general manager, toured the Tangshan plant on December 15.
> 
> The new train has been designed to haul cargo at speeds of up to 250 kph, a CRC employee said. The country's bullet trains can run at up to 350 kph.
> 
> The freight trains will be able to travel on some of the more than 16,000 kilometers of high-speed rail lines that crisscross China, transporting cargo such as e-commerce deliveries, but not bulk commodities such as coal, the person said.
> 
> Most freight trains follow rail lines designed only for low-speed travel. The nation's fastest freight trains, which were put into service starting late last year, can run up to 160 kph.
> 
> Demand for non-bulk cargo has been rising, spurring development of a high-speed freight train, the CRC employee said.
> 
> CRC trains hauled about 2.5 billion tons of goods in the first nine months of the year, down 11.4 percent from the same period in 2014, company data show. Non-bulk cargo tonnage rose 12.2 percent.
> 
> To meet this demand, last year the CRC deployed six express cargo trains running on four routes to carry non-bulk cargo. These trains can run at speeds of up to 120 kph.
> 
> The French have been running 160 kph freight trains since 1984. France and Germany unveiled freight trains that run at speeds of up to 300 kph in 2012.
> 
> (Rewritten by Guo Kai)








Faster and lighter 





More spacious 





Designed for high-speed rail platforms





Easy to load and unload





Designed for different volume 





Door open to half of the length 





Easy to handle by one worker

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

*Yichang-Wanzhou railway 5-year anniversary*

http://hb.people.com.cn/n/2015/1220/...-27358747.html




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *A family reunion
> CRH380A
> CRH380B
> CRH380C
> CRH380D
> View attachment 281248
> View attachment 281247
> *



IMHO, I think the *CRH380A* is the best! 

I had the good fortune of riding in one on my recent trip to China. 

However, on my return journey, I was on *CRH380C* which isn't so nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> IMHO, I think the *CRH380A* is the best!
> 
> I had the good fortune of riding in one on my recent trip to China.
> 
> However, on my return journey, I was on *CRH380C* which isn't so nice.


CRH380A is China made, most comfortable and speedy.
German trains are not very good, especially quite costly on maintenance.
(CRH380B and CRH380C based on the original ICE, but much better than the original version)
Standardisation of Chinese high-speed railway is the key.
I am more anticipating the CRH350, the standardised trains, much more comfortable than any previous types!








@Echo_419 The campaign is still ongoing though without some official name like seventh or eighth.









Projects upgrading the existing railways are circled.
(Shanghai railway bureau)






*Orange：construction started before 2015 and completed before 2020
Green：construction started and completed between 2016 and 2020
Blue/Purple：construction started between 2016 and 2020 and completed after 2020

Shanghai Railway Bureau*
(Shanghai Municipality, Jiangsu Province, Zhejiang Province and Anhui Province)
Part of the projects

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> CRH380A is China made, most comfortable and speedy.
> German trains are not very good, especially quite costly on maintenance.
> (CRH380B and CRH380C based on the original ICE, but much better than the original version)
> Standardisation of Chinese high-speed railway is the key.
> I am more anticipating the CRH350, the standardised trains, much more comfortable than any previous types!
> View attachment 281312
> View attachment 281313
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 The campaign is still ongoing though without some official name like seventh or eighth.
> View attachment 281315
> 
> View attachment 281316
> 
> 
> Projects upgrading the existing railways are circled.
> (Shanghai railway bureau)
> View attachment 281317
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange：construction started before 2015 and completed before 2020
> Green：construction started and completed between 2016 and 2020
> Blue/Purple：construction started between 2016 and 2020 and completed after 2020
> 
> Shanghai Railway Bureau*
> (Shanghai Municipality, Jiangsu Province, Zhejiang Province and Anhui Province)
> Part of the projects
> View attachment 281318




I remember you wrote a very good post on benefits of HSR & your own timeline of the speedup campaign. can you give me a link for that ?


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> CRH380A is China made, most comfortable and speedy.
> German trains are not very good, especially quite costly on maintenance.
> (CRH380B and CRH380C based on the original ICE, but much better than the original version)
> Standardisation of Chinese high-speed railway is the key.
> I am more anticipating the CRH350, the standardised trains, much more comfortable than any previous types!
> :



Based on my limited experience, I can confirm that the CRH380A is much more comfortable and smoother than the CRH380C.

Wow! I didn't know that CRH380A is made in China. 

It looks to me that China has made lots of progress in HSR. 

Can we expect the standardised trains CRH350, would be equally good if not better than the CRH380 series?

Well done China. Keep up the good work!

I may be making another trip to China next year and will try to make another trip on the HSR again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Based on my limited experience, I can confirm that the CRH380A is much more comfortable and smoother than the CRH380C.
> 
> Wow! I didn't know that CRH380A is made in China.
> 
> It looks to me that China has made lots of progress in HSR.
> 
> Can we expect the standardised trains CRH350, would be equally good if not better than the CRH380 series?
> 
> Well done China. Keep up the good work!
> 
> I may be making another trip to China next year and will try to make another trip on the HSR again.


I'm sure CRH350 will be better than CRH380A.
Yes, currently CRH380A is the best bullet train in China, and totally designed by Chinese engineers from CRRC.
It is said that CRH350 will have larger seat, and more importantly, easier and cheaper to be maintained.













Echo_419 said:


> I remember you wrote a very good post on benefits of HSR & your own timeline of the speedup campaign. can you give me a link for that ?


Sorry man, I can't remember where I post it.
But I can tell you the most important thing gained from such campaigns is expertise to build railways. Without such expertise, the following high-speed railway projects would have to rely on other countries. Chinese Railway is still upgrading those damn old railways now, it takes a long time. One thing great about those upgraded old railways is the price is super cheap! And the speed is fine, 160-250km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> I'm sure CRH350 will be better than CRH380A.
> Yes, currently CRH380A is the best bullet train in China, and totally designed by Chinese engineers from CRRC.
> It is said that CRH350 will have larger seat, and more importantly, easier and cheaper to be maintained.
> View attachment 281360
> View attachment 281362
> View attachment 281363
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, I can't remember where I post it.
> But I can tell you the most important thing gained from such campaigns is expertise to build railways. Without such expertise, the following high-speed railway projects would have to rely on other countries. Chinese Railway is still upgrading those damn old railways now, it takes a long time. One thing great about those upgraded old railways is the price is super cheap! And the speed is fine, 160-250km/h.



You should bookmark important threads started by you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> You should bookmark important threads started by you


Unless I am paid for doing it...
Maybe people here should pay for my bullet train tickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clarisse Sentono

I wonder which train China will give to Indonesian high speed rail. CRH380A or CRH350 standardised trains? Anyway, these CRH380A won't be replaced soon with these CRH350 trains right? 

It's my top list CRH trains alongside CRH380D, CRH350-0207 and CRH350-0503 tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Clarisse Sentono said:


> I wonder which train China will give to Indonesian high speed rail. CRH380A or CRH350 standardised trains? Anyway, these CRH380A won't be replaced soon with these CRH350 trains right?
> 
> It's my top list CRH trains alongside CRH380D, CRH350-0207 and CRH350-0503 tbh


I'm not sure about CRH380A or CH350, they are all too fast for Indonesian HSR, but they can be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clarisse Sentono

AndrewJin said:


> I'm not sure about CRH380A or CH350, they are all too fast for Indonesian HSR, but they can be used.



Yeah.... since the government decided to lower the speed to 250km/h, i think it would be a waste to forced CRH380A and CRH350 standardised to run on that speed. But i just hope to see those fantastic trains to run on here soon lol

At least CRH380B and CRH380CL are better than TGV xD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese premier congratulates Serbia on launch of joint railway project *
2015-12-24 01:02:30 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Wednesday sent a congratulatory message to Serbia on the start of a joint railway project in the Balkan country.

In the message, Li said the start of construction of the Serbia-Hungary railway, a flagship project between China and the two countries, indicated that their trilateral cooperation has taken an important step forward.

It also showed that the pragmatic cooperation between China and Central and Eastern European countries has seen a new start, he added.

China is willing to join hands with Serbia and Hungary to ensure the completion of the project as scheduled and open the railway to traffic as soon as possible, Li said.

The premier expressed his belief that the railway will not only boost infrastructure construction and interconnectivity in the region, but also enhance the European integration process, better dovetail the development strategies of China and Europe as well as deepen China-Europe reciprocal and win-win cooperation in production capacity, investment and other areas.

Addressing a ceremony of starting the project, Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic expressed thanks for the arduous efforts made by both Chinese and Serbian teams to push ahead the Hungary-Serbia railway project, saying the startup of the project is another breakthrough in pragmatic cooperation between Serbia and China.

It also fully manifests the further enhancement of the strategic partnership between the two countries, Vucic said.

The Hungary-Serbia railway significantly brings Serbia closer to the central zones of Europe, and will help build Serbia into a regional pivot of transportation and logistics, Vucic said.

Serbia stands ready to work together with China to ensure the opening of the Hungary-Serbia railway in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Clarisse Sentono said:


> I wonder which train China will give to Indonesian high speed rail. CRH380A or CRH350 standardised trains? Anyway, these CRH380A won't be replaced soon with these CRH350 trains right?
> 
> It's my top list CRH trains alongside CRH380D, CRH350-0207 and CRH350-0503 tbh



China is also developing a CRH250 version of the CRH350.

Indonesia should go for the new CRH250.

Anyway, China will provide what best suits Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clarisse Sentono

cirr said:


> China is also developing a CRH250 version of the CRH350.
> 
> Indonesia should go for the new CRH250.
> 
> Anyway, China will provide what best suits Indonesia.



CRH250? Anyone have the pictures? Umm i'm a bit confused since there are many type of trains which running on 250km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Clarisse Sentono said:


> CRH250? Anyone have the pictures? Umm i'm a bit confused since there are many type of trains which running on 250km/h.


I only know the intercity CRH6 which can run at 160-250km/h(different sub-types). Other low-speed bullet trains are based on foreign designs. I'd like to know CRH250 too. @cirr 

I think CRH350 can also work in Indonesia. In my province, one city in the mountainous region invested a lot for a CRH380A to connect the provincial capital to that city, but the railway itself is a 200-250km/h line. Chinese high-speed trains are compatible for different signal systems.(different speed different signal system).

Lichuan railway sta., along a 200km/h railway

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chengdu-Chongqing High-speed Railway in numbers
inaugurated at weekend!







*
*Holy, it took 30 hours from 1952 to 1996(r u serious, newspaper editor?)*
*4 hours double-decker train 2005-2007*
*3 hours ,"Pioneer", 2007-2008*
*2 hours, CRH(200km/h/) 2009-2005*
*Now, 308km in 85 minutes!*
*
Yongchuan East Railway Station










*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Intermediate stations of Chengdu-Chongqing HSR
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clarisse Sentono

Wonderful and spectacular station .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Clarisse Sentono said:


> Wonderful and spectacular station .


I'm sure what they will build for Indonesia is way better.
Anyway those railway stations are in Western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> I only know the intercity CRH6 which can run at 160-250km/h(different sub-types). Other low-speed bullet trains are based on foreign designs. I'd like to know CRH250 too. @cirr
> 
> I think CRH350 can also work in Indonesia. In my province, one city in the mountainous region invested a lot for a CRH380A to connect the provincial capital to that city, but the railway itself is a 200-250km/h line. Chinese high-speed trains are compatible for different signal systems.(different speed different signal system).
> 
> Lichuan railway sta., along a 200km/h railway
> View attachment 281945
> View attachment 281946



Are these lines based in Western China?
Also can you guide me to some links which tell how Bullet trains are beneficial for a country as compared to other modes of transport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Echo_419 said:


> Are these lines based in Western China?
> Also can you guide me to some links which tell how Bullet trains are beneficial for a country as compared to other modes of transport


*High-Speed Rail is the most energy efficient per passenger-mile | U.S. government*

High-speed rail falls into the intercity rail category. As you can see in the chart below from the U.S. Department of Transportation and Federal Railroad Administration, intercity rail uses the least BTUs (e.g. energy) per passenger-mile.

It’s Easy Being Green: Laying the Track for High-Speed Rail | Center for American Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kyle Sun

AndrewJin said:


> Unless I am paid for doing it...
> Maybe people here should pay for my bullet train tickets.
> View attachment 281379


Sick !! 
You remind me sheldon who is a crazy train fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Kyle Sun said:


> Sick !!
> You remind me sheldon who is a crazy train fan.


Who is sheldon? 



Echo_419 said:


> Are these lines based in Western China?


Yes, the newly opened Chengdu-Chongqing HSR is in Western China.

My previous map of new lines in 2015 (page 14)












Echo_419 said:


> Also can you guide me to some links which tell how Bullet trains are beneficial for a country as compared to other modes of transport


@Martian2 has talked about energy.
Here is the link about an interview
Passengers of recently opened Wuzhou-Nanning rail line describe new opportunities | Transport for Development
During a supervision mission in May, our team had the chance to hear from railway users about the many ways in which the new rail line between Wuzhou and Nanning is already having an impact on their lives. Compared to the relatively theoretical ways in which we often assess and talk about railway impact (think "agglomeration benefits" or "improved connectivity and accessibility"), I found this experience refreshing and gratifying. For many, the opening of a new railway line brings about a host of opportunities, whether it is new jobs, the possibility of meeting more clients or meeting existing clients more frequently, a chance to visit relatives located far away, or maybe even an opportunity to do a bit of tourism.

The first half of the NanGuang railway line opened in mid April 2014. It is one of the six railway projects currently supported by the World Bank in China. It connects the city of Wuzhou to Nanning, two cities located 240 km apart, in the relatively poor autonomous region of Guangxi. The train, a brand new Electric Motorized Unit (see picture below), is clean and modern. It cuts across a highly mountainous terrain, zooming at about 200 kph through many tunnels and bridges.

We rode the train starting in Wuzhou and started interviewing people on board the train, sometimes with double translation as the local dialect is quite different from Mandarin. The train was well utilized, with about 75% of seats occupied by the time we reached the second station. Riders were from all walks of life. Most were first time riders, although there were a few regular users already.

Here are some of the stories we heard:

We met _*two farmers with their two young kids*_. They had been visiting their relatives for the second time using this train, travelling from Liuzhou to Zhaoqing in Guangdong. They used to meet their family, but infrequently as the bus trips were unpleasant, very long (about 8 hours from Liuzhou to Wuzhou), and dangerous particularly at night, considering the winding roads in Guangxi. They described this new line as a chance to meet their family more frequently, especially after the whole line opens, and to do so safely at a cost a bit lower than the bus (slightly below 0.05US$ per km). 

*Two middle-aged migrant workers*, a man and a woman, travelling to their next job 200 km away. There, they will do some house decoration for a while, before moving to their next job. They felt the train made their access to job opportunities easier and more convenient, compared to having to take the bus. They felt the fares were reasonable.

*A couple in their mid-30s*, travelling to Guilin. The lady worked for a hospital and was a frequent business traveler. It took her four hours driving to reach her destination in Nanning before, a number that had been halved at this point. It meant for her that short and frequent trips to Nanning were now possible. She recommended increasing the number of trains each day to allow for regular day trips, as three was too little. (The number of trains is expected to grow when the full line opens.)

*A retired man* travelling from Guiping to Guilin. He owned a home in both places, and was taking this line for the first time. He used to travel by long-distance buses, sometimes with a transfer. He thought the train was more comfortable and shorter, although more expensive than the bus he used before (US$19 compared to US$12), as the train entails a transfer and the bus route is more direct for that trip.

In the first class cabin, we met* a businessman working for a listed pharmaceutical company* in Guangdong. He was already using the train more than 7 times a month. His business turnover had grown by 15 percent since the train opened, an achievement he attributed to his ability to meet more clients with the railways. He was eager to get a better connection to Guangzhou as well, since this is where the research lab for his company is located. The fare of a little over 0.06 US$ per km in first class was very reasonable in his view, as he would drive otherwise. The train ride was less tiring.

*A couple of young fashionable ladies, involved in sales*, riding the train for the first time to attend a conference in a city 150 km away. They were glad to be able to travel in comfort at a reasonable price rather than taking a bus. Of course they did take a few snapshots with the Laowai (“foreigner”) who interviewed them… 

Last, *a couple of people, well in their senior years at 73 and 81*. For them, it was the joy of taking a travel to Guilin for tourism and to do so in a way that was still comfortable enough for them to enjoy. They felt that the bus, while available, was not comfortable enough at their age. They were excited to take their first ride in a fast train.
Each person we talked to had a different reason for using the new train services. One could feel the pride of these travelers in this advanced technology, as well as the new world of opportunities that was opened for them. 

But this is only half of the story, as the second half of the railway line connecting Wuzhou to Guangzhou will open at the end of year, connecting one of the richest provinces in China with one of the poorest. To be followed...

In China, high-speed rail increases mobility and drives growth in underdeveloped regions | East Asia & Pacific on the rise

World Bank: A Look at the Impact of China's GuiGuang and NanGuang Rail Lines

The modern railway protection movement of China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kyle Sun

AndrewJin said:


> Who is sheldon?


Seriously ? You do not know sheldon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Kyle Sun said:


> Seriously ? You do not know sheldon ?



@egodoc222 can help .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Kyle Sun said:


> Seriously ? You do not know sheldon ?


Why should I know an English name?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

AndrewJin said:


> Why should I know an English name?!


The big bang theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I only know the intercity CRH6 which can run at 160-250km/h(different sub-types). Other low-speed bullet trains are based on foreign designs. I'd like to know CRH250 too. @cirr
> 
> I think CRH350 can also work in Indonesia. In my province, one city in the mountainous region invested a lot for a CRH380A to connect the provincial capital to that city, but the railway itself is a 200-250km/h line. Chinese high-speed trains are compatible for different signal systems.(different speed different signal system).
> 
> Lichuan railway sta., along a 200km/h railway
> View attachment 281945
> View attachment 281946



CRH350动车组是继CRH380之后的新一代和谐号动车组列车。该列车的研制工作由中国铁路总公司主导，时速分为250公里和350公里两种速度等级。研制工作从2013年开始，2014年9月开始进入制造阶段。目前样车已经制造完成，青岛四方与长客各一列，后将完成统型。

中国标准动车组分为时速250 k m 和时速3 5 0 k m 两种速度等级的系列动车组，结合国家发改委战略新兴产业示范工程项目，中国铁路总公司决定先期研制时速3 5 0 km中国标准动车组。根据总体部署安排，时速350 km中国标准动车组研制工作分3个阶段推进。



Clarisse Sentono said:


> CRH250? Anyone have the pictures? Umm i'm a bit confused since there are many type of trains which running on 250km/h.



No pics yet。

But rest assured，CRRC has started work on CRH250 now that the development of CRH350 is coming to an end。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> CRH350动车组是继CRH380之后的新一代和谐号动车组列车。该列车的研制工作由中国铁路总公司主导，时速分为250公里和350公里两种速度等级。研制工作从2013年开始，2014年9月开始进入制造阶段。目前样车已经制造完成，青岛四方与长客各一列，后将完成统型。
> 
> 中国标准动车组分为时速250 k m 和时速3 5 0 k m 两种速度等级的系列动车组，结合国家发改委战略新兴产业示范工程项目，中国铁路总公司决定先期研制时速3 5 0 km中国标准动车组。根据总体部署安排，时速350 km中国标准动车组研制工作分3个阶段推进。
> 
> 
> 
> No pics yet。
> 
> But rest assured，CRRC has started work on CRH250 now that the development of CRH350 is coming to an end。


CRH350 has successfully passed the low speed test(160km/h), high-speed test(380-400km/h), now is heavy-haul test. The next stage, perhaps the most important stage, is the 600,000km operational test!

Standardisation is critical to Chinese high-speed railway industry in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Who is sheldon?
> 
> 
> Yes, the newly opened Chengdu-Chongqing HSR is in Western China.
> 
> My previous map of new lines in 2015 (page 14)
> View attachment 282125
> 
> 
> View attachment 282123
> 
> 
> 
> @Martian2 has talked about energy.
> Here is the link about an interview
> Passengers of recently opened Wuzhou-Nanning rail line describe new opportunities | Transport for Development
> During a supervision mission in May, our team had the chance to hear from railway users about the many ways in which the new rail line between Wuzhou and Nanning is already having an impact on their lives. Compared to the relatively theoretical ways in which we often assess and talk about railway impact (think "agglomeration benefits" or "improved connectivity and accessibility"), I found this experience refreshing and gratifying. For many, the opening of a new railway line brings about a host of opportunities, whether it is new jobs, the possibility of meeting more clients or meeting existing clients more frequently, a chance to visit relatives located far away, or maybe even an opportunity to do a bit of tourism.
> 
> The first half of the NanGuang railway line opened in mid April 2014. It is one of the six railway projects currently supported by the World Bank in China. It connects the city of Wuzhou to Nanning, two cities located 240 km apart, in the relatively poor autonomous region of Guangxi. The train, a brand new Electric Motorized Unit (see picture below), is clean and modern. It cuts across a highly mountainous terrain, zooming at about 200 kph through many tunnels and bridges.
> 
> We rode the train starting in Wuzhou and started interviewing people on board the train, sometimes with double translation as the local dialect is quite different from Mandarin. The train was well utilized, with about 75% of seats occupied by the time we reached the second station. Riders were from all walks of life. Most were first time riders, although there were a few regular users already.
> 
> Here are some of the stories we heard:
> 
> We met _*two farmers with their two young kids*_. They had been visiting their relatives for the second time using this train, travelling from Liuzhou to Zhaoqing in Guangdong. They used to meet their family, but infrequently as the bus trips were unpleasant, very long (about 8 hours from Liuzhou to Wuzhou), and dangerous particularly at night, considering the winding roads in Guangxi. They described this new line as a chance to meet their family more frequently, especially after the whole line opens, and to do so safely at a cost a bit lower than the bus (slightly below 0.05US$ per km).
> 
> *Two middle-aged migrant workers*, a man and a woman, travelling to their next job 200 km away. There, they will do some house decoration for a while, before moving to their next job. They felt the train made their access to job opportunities easier and more convenient, compared to having to take the bus. They felt the fares were reasonable.
> 
> *A couple in their mid-30s*, travelling to Guilin. The lady worked for a hospital and was a frequent business traveler. It took her four hours driving to reach her destination in Nanning before, a number that had been halved at this point. It meant for her that short and frequent trips to Nanning were now possible. She recommended increasing the number of trains each day to allow for regular day trips, as three was too little. (The number of trains is expected to grow when the full line opens.)
> 
> *A retired man* travelling from Guiping to Guilin. He owned a home in both places, and was taking this line for the first time. He used to travel by long-distance buses, sometimes with a transfer. He thought the train was more comfortable and shorter, although more expensive than the bus he used before (US$19 compared to US$12), as the train entails a transfer and the bus route is more direct for that trip.
> 
> In the first class cabin, we met* a businessman working for a listed pharmaceutical company* in Guangdong. He was already using the train more than 7 times a month. His business turnover had grown by 15 percent since the train opened, an achievement he attributed to his ability to meet more clients with the railways. He was eager to get a better connection to Guangzhou as well, since this is where the research lab for his company is located. The fare of a little over 0.06 US$ per km in first class was very reasonable in his view, as he would drive otherwise. The train ride was less tiring.
> 
> *A couple of young fashionable ladies, involved in sales*, riding the train for the first time to attend a conference in a city 150 km away. They were glad to be able to travel in comfort at a reasonable price rather than taking a bus. Of course they did take a few snapshots with the Laowai (“foreigner”) who interviewed them…
> 
> Last, *a couple of people, well in their senior years at 73 and 81*. For them, it was the joy of taking a travel to Guilin for tourism and to do so in a way that was still comfortable enough for them to enjoy. They felt that the bus, while available, was not comfortable enough at their age. They were excited to take their first ride in a fast train.
> Each person we talked to had a different reason for using the new train services. One could feel the pride of these travelers in this advanced technology, as well as the new world of opportunities that was opened for them.
> 
> But this is only half of the story, as the second half of the railway line connecting Wuzhou to Guangzhou will open at the end of year, connecting one of the richest provinces in China with one of the poorest. To be followed...
> 
> In China, high-speed rail increases mobility and drives growth in underdeveloped regions | East Asia & Pacific on the rise
> 
> World Bank: A Look at the Impact of China's GuiGuang and NanGuang Rail Lines
> 
> The modern railway protection movement of China



Thx man,I knew these were based in western China since they were not very good looking as compared to other Chinese HSR projects in the east


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> Thx man,I knew these were based in western China since they were not very good looking as compared to other Chinese HSR projects in the east


Richer places, land is more expensive, where waiting room is generally above the platforms. But such design is much more costly. For passengers, such design enables them to directly walk downward from the waiting room to the platform without walking too much.

Photo taken from the waiting room in a railway station in the east
When check-in, just insert your ticket into the check-in machines and then walk down

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed track laid in Yunnan*
December 25, 2015

Construction workers began laying track on Friday in the southwestern province of Yunnan for a high-speed rail link connecting the provincial capital Kunming to Shanghai.

Two 500-meter rails were laid in Qujing City on Friday morning, the start of the first high-speed line to serve the province. 185-km stretch of the 2,264-km Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway passes through Yunnan.

The track will be complete in the first half of next year, said the Kunming Railway Bureau. The designed speed for the railway is 300 to 350 km per hour.

The whole line is expected to be go into use at the end of next year. Travel time between Shanghai and Kunming will be cut from more than 40 hours to about ten hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed track laid in Yunnan*
> December 25, 2015
> 
> Construction workers began laying track on Friday in the southwestern province of Yunnan for a high-speed rail link connecting the provincial capital Kunming to Shanghai.
> 
> Two 500-meter rails were laid in Qujing City on Friday morning, the start of the first high-speed line to serve the province. 185-km stretch of the 2,264-km Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway passes through Yunnan.
> 
> The track will be complete in the first half of next year, said the Kunming Railway Bureau. The designed speed for the railway is 300 to 350 km per hour.
> 
> The whole line is expected to be go into use at the end of next year. Travel time between Shanghai and Kunming will be cut from more than 40 hours to about ten hours.


The final section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three high-speed railways inaugurated on 26th December 2015
300-350km/h Chongqing-Chengdu (Western China) 308km
200-250km/h Jinhua-Wenzhou (Eastern China) 188km
200-250km/h Ganzhou-Longyan (Central/Eastern China) 272km*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Tianjin-Baoding HSR open today!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*More photos on Chengdu-Chongqing High-speed Railway(300-350km/h)*
@Nan Yang @Gufi @Abotani @cirr @ahojunk @Arryn @Dungeness @TaiShang @anant_s @Rasengan @powastick @jkroo @YoucanYouup et al
*Early **morning, the very first bullet



*

*Local residents from Dazu County*
First time in history a high-speed railway is serving Dazu
and her UNESCO world heritage site, Dazu Caves
*





Goodbye, Chengdu!*




 





*300km/h, smooth!*





*Chengdu, home of pandas!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bullet train stewardess, at your service 














Arrive at Chongqing North Railway Sta.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Hainan circular railway opens to traffic*
​

A test train runs on the Western Ring Railway in south China's island province Hainan, Dec. 29, 2015. The 345-km Western Ring Railway in Hainan will be put into operation on Dec. 30, completing the world's first high-speed train line circling an island. The western stretch, with a designed speed of 200 km per hour, has 16 stops in six cities and counties, linking provincial capital Haikou with Sanya, a tropical tourist spot. With a land area of 35,400 square km, Hainan is slightly larger than Belgium. A popular destination for beach lovers, it is expected to receive 47 million visitors this year. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli) 

​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Lots lots lots of rail and motorway openings in the past week or so。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hainan Island's West Ring HSR *
*and Asia's biggest underground railway station Shenzhen Futian *
*inaugurated on 30 December*






*26 December*: Chongqing-Chengdu HSR(350km/h), Ganzhou-Longyan HSR(250km/h), Jinhua-Wenzhou HSR(250km/h)
*29 December*: Tianjin-Baoding HSR(250km/h)
*30 December*: Hainan Island's Western Ring HSR(250km/h), Shenzhen Futian Railway Station
*31 December*: Zhengzhou-Airport Intercity HSR(250km/h)

@ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Jguo @Martian2 @Nan Yang @powastick @anant_s @Echo_419 @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hainan circular railway opens to traffic*
A test train runs on the Western Ring Railway in south China's island province Hainan, Dec. 29, 2015. The 345-km Western Ring Railway in Hainan will be put into operation on Dec. 30, completing the world's first high-speed train line circling an island. The western stretch, with a designed speed of 200 km per hour, has 16 stops in six cities and counties, linking provincial capital Haikou with Sanya, a tropical tourist spot. With a land area of 35,400 square km, Hainan is slightly larger than Belgium. A popular destination for beach lovers, it is expected to receive 47 million visitors this year. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shenzhen Futian High-speed Railway Station*
*The second HSR station in Shenzhen*
*Will be the gateway to HK when the Shenzhen-HK underground HSR is finished*
*



*

*



*
@Chinese-Dragon @Daniel808 @powastick @ahojunk @Yizhi @terranMarine

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Lots lots lots of rail and motorway openings in the past week or so。


Inauguration of expressways is not news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China has an ambitious plan to establish three rail routes called the "Pan-Asia Railway Network" to foster rail connections between the country and mainland Southeast Asian nations, with Bangkok serving...

Bangkok set to be China's rail hub | Bangkok Post: news

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Shenzhen Futian High-speed Railway Station*
> *The second HSR station in Shenzhen*
> *Will be the gateway to HK when the Shenzhen-HK underground HSR is finished*
> *
> View attachment 283567
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 283569
> *
> @Chinese-Dragon @Daniel808 @powastick @ahojunk @Yizhi @terranMarine



Fantastic. Looks like Umbrella Corp.'s headquarter in Resident Evil movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Largest underground railway station in Asia to open *
Xinhua, December 28, 2015





Asia's largest underground railway station in Shenzhen. [People.cn]​
Asia's largest underground railway station will open on Wednesday in the southern city of Shenzhen, slashing the travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong to half an hour.

The Futian High-speed Railway Station in downtown Shenzhen covers a total area of 147,000 square meters, or the size of about 21 football fields.

Its three underground floors are installed with more than 1,200 seats, allowing 3,000 passengers to wait simultaneously, according to Guangzhou Railway Corporation, which operates the station.

The travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong will be slashed to half an hour. Residents in Shenzhen only need 15 minutes to go to Hong Kong.

According to the operation table, there will be 11 pairs of high-speed trains running in and out of the station from Wednesday to Jan. 9. Another 12 pairs will be added to the schedule from Jan. 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Largest underground railway station in Asia to open *
> Xinhua, December 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asia's largest underground railway station in Shenzhen. [People.cn]​
> Asia's largest underground railway station will open on Wednesday in the southern city of Shenzhen, slashing the travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong to half an hour.
> 
> The Futian High-speed Railway Station in downtown Shenzhen covers a total area of 147,000 square meters, or the size of about 21 football fields.
> 
> Its three underground floors are installed with more than 1,200 seats, allowing 3,000 passengers to wait simultaneously, according to Guangzhou Railway Corporation, which operates the station.
> 
> The travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong will be slashed to half an hour. Residents in Shenzhen only need 15 minutes to go to Hong Kong.
> 
> According to the operation table, there will be 11 pairs of high-speed trains running in and out of the station from Wednesday to Jan. 9. Another 12 pairs will be added to the schedule from Jan. 10.


Impressive project!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Photos of the underground *Shenzhen Futian Railway Station*
*



*

*Bus station which is not underground *
*








*

*Automatic ticket vending machines 



*

*Check-in



*

*Platform



*

*Served by 3 subways (2 at the moment), right in the middle of Futian CBD*




@Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yizhi

JSCh said:


> * Largest underground railway station in Asia to open *
> Xinhua, December 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asia's largest underground railway station in Shenzhen. [People.cn]​
> Asia's largest underground railway station will open on Wednesday in the southern city of Shenzhen, slashing the travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong to half an hour.
> 
> The Futian High-speed Railway Station in downtown Shenzhen covers a total area of 147,000 square meters, or the size of about 21 football fields.
> 
> Its three underground floors are installed with more than 1,200 seats, allowing 3,000 passengers to wait simultaneously, according to Guangzhou Railway Corporation, which operates the station.
> 
> The travel time between Guangzhou and Hong Kong will be slashed to half an hour. Residents in Shenzhen only need 15 minutes to go to Hong Kong.
> 
> According to the operation table, there will be 11 pairs of high-speed trains running in and out of the station from Wednesday to Jan. 9. Another 12 pairs will be added to the schedule from Jan. 10.


 did not know it's the largest in Asia!!

i shall try use the new station this spring festival, must be an exciting travel experience..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> did not know it's the largest in Asia!!
> 
> i shall try use the new station this spring festival, must be an exciting travel experience..


Remember to share with us your own photos!
I must be a wonderful experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> *Hainan Island's West Ring HSR *
> *and Asia's biggest underground railway station Shenzhen Futian *
> *inaugurated on 30 December*
> 
> View attachment 283557
> 
> 
> *26 December*: Chongqing-Chengdu HSR(350km/h), Ganzhou-Longyan HSR(250km/h), Jinhua-Wenzhou HSR(250km/h)
> *29 December*: Tianjin-Baoding HSR(250km/h)
> *30 December*: Hainan Island's Western Ring HSR(250km/h), Shenzhen Futian Railway Station
> *31 December*: Zhengzhou-Airport Intercity HSR(250km/h)
> 
> @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Jguo @Martian2 @Nan Yang @powastick @anant_s @Echo_419 @JSCh et al



I would appreciate some pics


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> I would appreciate some pics


Pictures about?

*Zhengzhou-Xinzheng Airport Intercity HSR inaugurated on 31 December
The first section of future Zhengzhou-Hefei High-speed Railway*

*Underground Xinzheng Airport Railway Station*










*12 yuan(19 minutes) to Zhengzhou, capital of Henan Province 
Bullet trains to Zhengzhou, Jiaozuo, Kaifeng, etc
Part of the Zhongyuan Intercity HSR Network 
The first section of the 500km Zhengzhou-Hefei HSR*
@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's railway construction robust despite investment slowdown*
BEIJING - Investment in China's railways in 2015 is still growing despite an economic slowdown.

*China spent 820 billion yuan ($126 billion) on rail projects in 2015 and put more than 9,000 kilometers of new track into operation, meeting its annual targets of 800 billion yuan investment and 8,000 kilometers of new lines, according to China Railway Corporation.*

*With a newly completed high-speed railway track in the southern Hainan province, China now has 19,000 kilometers of high-speed rail.*

The fast growth of railway construction projects came at a time when the country is enduring continuous deceleration in the growth of fixed-asset investment. In the first 11 months of 2015, fixed-asset investment grew 10.2 percent year on year, slowing from 13.9 percent of growth seen at the beginning of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Pictures about?
> 
> *Zhengzhou-Xinzheng Airport Intercity HSR inaugurated on 31 December
> The first section of future Zhengzhou-Hefei High-speed Railway*
> 
> *Underground Xinzheng Airport Railway Station*
> View attachment 283849
> View attachment 283847
> View attachment 283848
> 
> *12 yuan(19 minutes) to Zhengzhou, capital of Henan Province
> Bullet trains to Zhengzhou, Jiaozuo, Kaifeng, etc
> Part of the Zhongyuan Intercity HSR Network
> The first section of the 500km Zhengzhou-Hefei HSR*
> @ahojunk



About Asia's biggest UNDERGROUND RAILWAY station


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> About Asia's biggest UNDERGROUND RAILWAY station


Not many photos yet, since Shenzhen-HK HSR is still under construction.
Most bullet trans will stop at Shenzhen North instead of Shenzhen Futian.
It's basically a bigger subway station with a big waiting room which has 1200 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin

This underground HSR station is very beautiful. 
It's better looking than airports located in other countries, lol.






For a distance of *45 km*, you pay *12 yuan *(*19 minutes*) to Zhengzhou, capital of Henan Province.

That's a pretty good deal for a quick ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> This underground HSR station is very beautiful.
> It's better looking than airports located in other countries, lol.
> 
> View attachment 283897
> 
> 
> For a distance of *45 km*, you pay *12 yuan *(*19 minutes*) to Zhengzhou, capital of Henan Province.
> 
> That's a pretty good deal for a quick ride.


I'm waiting for the airport intercity line in my city, delayed for years.
BTW, I have never taken a plane from my city.


----------



## cirr

Echo_419 said:


> About Asia's biggest UNDERGROUND RAILWAY station



*Futian-Shenzhen North Section Opened Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Formal construction of the Wuhan-Shiyan section of the 350km/h Wuhan-Xi'an HSR began on 02.12.2015








































Construction of the Shiyan-Xi'an section will follow in the 13th 5-year period 2016-2020。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Hainan Western Ring HSR officially open today, December 30th 2015*































----
xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Hainan Western Ring HSR officially open today, December 30th 2015*































----
xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Formal construction of the Wuhan-Shiyan section of the 350km/h Wuhan-Xi'an HSR began on 02.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of the Shiyan-Xi'an section will follow in the 13th 5-year period 2016-2020。


Shiyan/Xiangyang is the third largest metropolitan region in Hubei Province, I'm sure it will become another successful intercity HSR like Wuhan-Yichang corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Hainan Western Ring HSR officially open today, December 30th 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> xinhuanet


The only tropical high-speed railways in the world so far! Any plan linking Haikou to Sanya via five finger mountains? I hope one day one can go to Sanya from Haikou by bullet train via 3 routes, the eastern ring, the western ring and the mountainous direct line.


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> The only tropical high-speed railways in the world so far! Any plan linking Haikou to Sanya via five finger mountains? I hope one day one can go to Sanya from Haikou by bullet train via 3 routes, the eastern ring, the western ring and the mountainous direct line.



I want to know when the tunnel linking Hainan Island and the Leizhou Peninsula will be completed。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*High speed rail starts operation in treacherous mountains in SW China*






Length: 1 min 13 sec
Published on 27 Dec 2015

A new high-speed rail service in southwest China, linking Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, and another mega city, Chongqing.

SOUNDBITE(CHINESE): Passenger
"I'm really lucky to take the first high-speed train. It feels nice, just like boarding a plane. And we can use WIFI, which is convenient."

It's a region known for its treacherous mountains and difficult roads.

Chengdu and Chongqing are only over 300 km apart.

It used to take 13 hours to travel on Chengyu Railway, which links the two cities and is the first ever railway built after the founding of new China.

Now it only takes one and a half hours to travel on Chengyu High Speed Rail.

SOUNDBITE: JIANG WENJUN, Chongqing Leheledu Tourism Co.
"An old saying goes, it's more difficult to travel on roads in Sichuan than climb to the skies. Now the Chengyu High Speed Rail makes it so easy to travel."

23 pairs of trains will operate between the two cities each day in the coming two weeks, and more than 30 pairs will run on the railway after Jan. 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I want to know when the tunnel linking Hainan Island and the Leizhou Peninsula will be completed。


Moi aussi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> "An old saying goes, it's more difficult to travel on roads in Sichuan than climb to the skies. Now the Chengyu High Speed Rail makes it so easy to travel."


https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-3
The *Shu Roads* (蜀道) was a system of mountain roads joining the Chinese provinces of Shaanxi and Sichuan, built and maintained since the 4th century BC. Technical highlights were the gallery roads, consisting of wooden planks erected on wooden or stone beams slotted into holes cut into the sides of cliffs.

As the great poet *Li Bai (705-762）*wrote in his famous poem _Shu Roads Are Difficult_ which every high school students in China will recite character by character:
Li Bai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*The Sichuan Road
What heights!
It is easier to climb Heaven
Than take the Sichuan Road.
Long ago Can Cong and Yu Fu founded the kingdom of Shu;
Forty-eight thousand years went by,
Yet no road linked it with the land of Qin.
Westward from Taibai Mountain only birds
Wander to the summit of Mount Emei
But not until brave men had perished in the great landslide
Were bridges hooked together in the air
And a path hacked through the rocks.
Above, high peaks turn back the sun's chariot drawn by six dragons;
Below, the charging waves are caught in whirlpools;
Not even yellow cranes dare fly this way,
Monkeys cannot leap those gorges.
At Green Mud Ridge the path winds back and forh,
With nine twists for every hundred steps.
Touching the stars, the traveller looks up and gasps,
Then sinks down , clutching his heart ,to groan aloud.
Friend, when will you return from this westward journey?
This is a fearful way.
You cannot cross these cliffs.
The only living things are birds crying in ancient trees,
Male wooing female up and down the woods,
And the cuckoo, weary of empty hills,
Singing to the moon.
It is easier to climb to heaven
Than take the Sichuan Road.
The mere telling of its perils blanches youthful cheeks.
Peak follows peak, each but a hand's breadth from the sky;
Dead pine trees hang head down into the chasms,
Currents and waterfalls outroar over rocks,
Booming like thunder through a thousand caverns.
What takes you, travelers, this long, weary way
So filled with danger?
Sword Pass is steep and narrow,
One man could hold this pass against ten thousand;
And sometimes its defenders
Are not mortal men but wolves and jackals.
By day we dread the savage tiger ,by night the serpent,
Sharp-fanged sucker of blood
Who chops men down like stalks of hemp.
The City of Brocade may be a pleasant place,
But it is best to seek you home.
For it is easier to climb to heaven
Than take the Sichuan Road.
I gaze into the west, and sigh.*
_(p.s. The beauty of Chinese poems and words all gone)_
噫吁嚱！危乎高哉！蜀道之难，难于上青天。蚕丛及鱼凫，开国何茫然！尔来四万八千岁，不与秦塞通人烟。西当太白有鸟道，可以横绝峨眉巅。地崩山摧壮士死,然后天梯石栈相钩连。上有六龙回日之高标,下有冲波逆折之回川。黄鹤之飞尚不得过,猿猱欲度愁攀援。青泥何盘盘! 百步九折萦岩峦。扪参历井仰胁息，以手抚膺坐长叹。

问君西游何时还，畏途巉岩不可攀。但见悲鸟号古木，雄飞雌从绕林间。又闻子规啼夜月，愁空山。蜀道之难，难于上青天! 使人听此凋朱颜。连峰去天不盈尺，枯松倒挂倚绝壁。飞湍瀑流争喧豗，砯崖转石万壑雷。其险也如此，嗟尔远道之人胡为乎来哉?

剑阁峥嵘而崔嵬，一夫当关，万夫莫开。所守或匪亲，化为狼与豺。朝避猛虎，夕避长蛇。磨牙吮血，杀人如麻。城虽云乐，不如早还家。蜀道之难，难于上青天，侧身西望长咨嗟!






*Ancient Shu Roads vd Modern Shu Roads*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Happy new year!*













@cirr @Jguo @JSCh @Martian2 @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Yizhi @powastick @Daniel808 @dy1023 @Arryn @Rasengan @anant_s @Echo_419 @Pangu @yusheng @Beidou2020 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh

*China's railway diplomacy unlocks enormous cooperation potential*
2015-12-31 08:24 BEIJING

Thanks to tireless promotion by top Chinese leaders, the country's railway industry has seen another year of good harvest in overseas markets in 2015, culminating in the launch of a railway project in Asia and the start of another in Europe at the year end.

Thailand and China launched on Dec. 19 the project of building the railway line linking the Thai capital city of Bangkok with the northeastern city of Nong Khai near Laos, marking the beginning of bilateral cooperation to develop Thailand's first standard-gauge double-track railway line.

The 845-km railway line will be part of the backbone of a trans-Asia rail transportation system. In Europe on Dec. 23, construction work started for building the Serbian section of the Serbia-Hungary railway line, in the execution of a flagship project between China and the two European countries.

When completed by mid-2017, the 350-km high-speed railway line, undertaken by a Chinese-led consortium, will reduce travel time between Belgrade and Budapest to less than three hours from the current average of eight hours.

The two projects, both promising enormous potential in transforming the landscape of regional cooperation, are only the latest yields from China's railway diplomacy, a strategy aimed at better inter-connectivity and closer cooperation with partner countries.

*PREMIER AS SUPER SALESMAN*

Since 2013, Chinese leaders have been making unremitting efforts to promote the country's railway technologies and equipment during foreign visits or at multilateral gatherings. In November this year, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, regarded as a "super salesman" for the country's railway industry, took leaders from 16 Central and Eastern European (CEE) countries for a bullet-train trip from Suzhou to Shanghai in east China to showcase Chinese technology.

The 20-minute trip, which came at the end of a China-CEE forum, was dubbed as an unprecedented marketing endeavor for China's high-speed railway sector, as it involves so many top foreign leaders. In May, during an official visit to Brazil, the Chinese premier took a ride on a newly-opened subway line in Rio De Janeiro using China-built trains.

He said during the train ride that China has quality technology and powerful equipment manufacturing capacity in railroad transport, and that China-built products are cost-effective and adaptable to various markets.

*CHINA RAIL CONNECTS WORLD *

After years of technological upgrade and innovation, China has lifted its high-speed railway technologies to the most advanced level of the world. It is estimated that by the end of 2015, China's railway mileage will have reached 120,000 km, only second to the United States.

China also boasts the world's biggest high-speed railway network, with its current 16,000 km of high-speed rail lines accounting for more than half of that across the world. Rails built with Chinese investment have been generating huge economic efficiency in many parts of the world.

In Asia, an artery rail link connecting China, Laos and Thailand is taking shape. The line will significantly reduce logistics expenses for ASEAN nations and facilitate trade and travels in the region. In Africa, China-built rails have been or will be the backbone of the local public transport system and a key component of growth in a number of countries, including Nigeria and Ethiopia.

In South America, trains made in China are running on the Mitre commuter route in the Argentine capital of Buenos Aires, and also on a subway line in the Brazilian city of Rio De Janeiro. In Europe, besides the ongoing Serbia-Hungary railway project, Chinese trains will operate soon in Macedonia.

*COMMON DEVELOPMENT*

Railway has become an important component of China's diplomacy after President Xi Jinping brought up in 2013 the initiatives on international cooperation in the construction of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road (popularly known as the "Belt and Road" initiative) aimed at reviving the ancient Silk Road trade routes spanning Asia, Africa and Europe. Infrastructure cooperation and enhancement of regional inter-connectivity have been among the priorities in China's implementation of the "Belt and Road" initiative.

China's railway diplomacy also has its root in the fact that China's railway technologies are not only as reliable as those of developed countries, but also more cost-effective. Building railways abroad and exporting related equipment and technologies lead to all-win situations for both China and its foreign partners, as such cooperation will facilitate China's endeavor to upgrade its national economy and allow partner countries to enjoy all the interests of these projects at lower costs.

Addressing a forum in mid-December, Malaysian Transport Minister Liow Tiong Lai said China's "Belt and Road" initiative and railway cooperation in particular present new opportunities to many countries especially ASEAN.

"The importance of connectivity as a growth driver cannot be underestimated. That is why transport is one of the key sectors for Malaysia-China cooperation, with railway a core focus," he said. As the Chinese railway industry goes global, there is also room for cooperation between China and developed countries: They may work together to produce high-quality, inexpensive equipment and develop huge markets in third-party countries. Observers say China's initiatives on international cooperation in building the "Belt and Road" infrastructure networks would facilitate common development, as both initiatives allow participating nations to better tap into their comparative strength.

Huang Bin, a China expert with the Thai think tank Kasikorn Research Center, noted that the railway project between Thailand and China, once completed, could serve as a model for China's "Belt and Road" initiative and demonstrate to the world how such projects can bolster regional economic integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou Station-Airport Section opened on 31.12.2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Zhengzhou Station-Airport Section opened on 31.12.2015*


Is this section part of the future Zhengzhou-Hefei HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

AndrewJin said:


> Is this section part of the future Zhengzhou-Hefei HSR?



It's one of the intercity railways. 

Now Zhengzhou has three intercity railway operating. Zhengzhou-Kaifeng, Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo, Zhengzhou-Xinzheng International Airport.






Future Zhengzhou railway plan. It shapes like Chinese character 米. 

Zhengzhou-Taiyuwan
Zhengzhou-Jinan
Zhengzhou-Wanzhou
Zhengzhou-Hefei
Xuzhou-Lanzhou
Beijing-Guangzhou

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

StarCraft_ZT said:


> It's one of the intercity railways.
> 
> Now Zhengzhou has three intercity railway operating. Zhengzhou-Kaifeng, Zhengzhou-Jiaozuo, Zhengzhou-Xinzheng International Airport.
> 
> View attachment 284545
> 
> 
> Future Zhengzhou railway plan. It shapes like Chinese character 米.
> 
> Zhengzhou-Taiyuwan
> Zhengzhou-Jinan
> Zhengzhou-Wanzhou
> Zhengzhou-Hefei
> Xuzhou-Lanzhou
> Beijing-Guangzhou


I know Zhengzhou Zhongyuan area has 3 intercity HSRs.
What I mean is that they are actually "primers" of future long-distance high-speed railways, for local government to "troll" central government for bigger projects. I assume Zhengzhou-Airport Intercity will be the first section of Zhengzhou-Hefei HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH2E*
*New Sleeper bullet for Shanghai-Beijing at night!*
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bullet for Russia*
*



*
@cirr @ahojunk @russiarussia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH2E*
> *New Sleeper bullet for Shanghai-Beijing at night!*
> *
> View attachment 284629
> View attachment 284628
> View attachment 284630
> View attachment 284627
> *



What a beauty！



AndrewJin said:


> *Bullet for Russia*
> *
> View attachment 284753
> *
> @cirr @ahojunk @russiarussia



400km/h beast？

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> What a beauty！
> 
> 
> 
> 400km/h beast？


I assume this exported model is another version of standardised CRH350.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I assume this exported model is another version of standardised CRH350.
> View attachment 284762



I thought the Moscow-Kazan HSR was built for average operating speed of 400km/h。No？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I thought the Moscow-Kazan HSR was built for average operating speed of 400km/h。No？


I don't think 400km/h will be the operational speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Five poles of Chinese High-speed Railway

Northernmost, Qiqihar Railway Station(Qiqihar-Harbin HSR)





Easternmost, Hunchun Railway Station(Changchun-Hunchun HSR)









Southernmost, Sanya Railway Station(Hainan Island's loop HSR)








Westernmost, Urumqi Railway Station(Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR)





Highest, 9490m-long Mount Qilian tunnel on Lanzhou-Urumqi High-speed railway
World's highest(3600m) high-speed railway tunnel 






*
@cirr @Martian2 @Daniel808 @ahojunk @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jguo @yusheng et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*5 Poles of China's high-speed rail network*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

@AndrewJin , bro, you definitely deserve a Think Tank status for the excellent posts on China's development and connectivity projects across the world.

@Hu Songshan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

These two beasts are very sleek and gorgeous looking.

I am 













cirr said:


> I thought the Moscow-Kazan HSR was built for average operating speed of 400km/h。No？





AndrewJin said:


> I don't think 400km/h will be the operational speed.


.
If this is the one for Russia, I think @cirr is right.

@AndrewJin , the Moscow-Kazan HSR is planned to operate at 400 kph.

Perhaps, this Russian model is another standardized model.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Five poles of Chinese High-speed Railway
> 
> Northernmost, Qiqihar Railway Station(Qiqihar-Harbin HSR)
> View attachment 284770
> 
> 
> Easternmost, Hunchun Railway Station(Changchun-Hunchun HSR)
> View attachment 284772
> 
> View attachment 284773
> 
> 
> Southernmost, Sanya Railway Station(Hainan Island's loop HSR)
> View attachment 284774
> View attachment 284775
> 
> 
> Westernmost, Urumqi Railway Station(Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR)
> View attachment 284776
> 
> 
> Highest, 9490m-long Mount Qilian tunnel on Lanzhou-Urumqi High-speed railway
> World's highest(3600m) high-speed railway tunnel
> View attachment 284778
> View attachment 284777
> *
> @cirr @Martian2 @Daniel808 @ahojunk @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jguo @yusheng et al



What about the 6th pole？

The lowest HSR station built underground might as well be added to make the luck number 6。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin , bro, you definitely deserve a Think Tank status for the excellent posts on China's development and connectivity projects across the world.
> 
> @Hu Songshan


.
My 2-cents.

@TaiShang ,

I agree with you totally. AndrewJin deserved a Think Tank status. No question about that.

@Hu Songshan

When it comes to information on trains (HSR, Loco) and Metro, Andrew's knowledge and contribution to the "China & Far East" forum is second to none.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to invest $538 billion in railway in 5 years: Report*

By Wang Zhaokun(chinadaily.com.cn)
Updated: 2016-01-04 16:10:57




A bullet train moves in Xinzheng, central China's Henan province on Sept 28, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]​
China is going to invest at least 3.8 trillion yuan ($538 billion) in new railway construction in the country's 13th Five Year Plan (2016-2020), Caixin Media reported.

The ambitious plan aims to boost China's railroad to a record 150,000 kilometers and high-speed rail to 30,000 kilometers, it said, citing a draft proposal by transportation authorities.

The railway network would link any major city with a population over 200,000 and reduce the commuting time among them to 1 to 8 hours, according to the proposal.

Over 20 high speed routes are designed to expand the high-speed rail network, with priority going to links from Beijing to Shenyang, Northeast Liaoning province; from Taiyuan, North Shanxi province to Zhengzhou, Central Henan province and lines in the Midwestern provinces.

An possible high-speed railway to run beneath China's Bohai Sea may also be taken into consideration.

It now takes over 10 hours to travel the over-1,000-kilometer land route between Lushun and Penglai, which are separated by the Bohai Sea and located on the Liaodong and Shandong peninsulas, respectively.

The proposed underwater high-speed railway is likely to shorten the distance to over 100 kilometers while the travel time would be reduced to 40-50 minutes.

China spent 820 billion yuan ($126 billion) on rail projects in 2015 and put more than 9,000 kilometers of new track into operation, exceeding its annual targets of 800 billion yuan investment and 8,000 kilometers of new lines, according to China Railway Corporation.

With a newly completed high-speed railway track in southern Hainan province, China now has 19,000 kilometers of high-speed rail.

The fast growth of railway construction projects came at a time when the country is enduring continuous deceleration in the growth of fixed-asset investment. In the first 11 months of 2015, fixed-asset investment grew 10.2 percent year on year, slowing from 13.9 percent growth seen at the beginning of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China plans to invest $538 billion in railway in 5 years: Report*
> 
> By Wang Zhaokun(chinadaily.com.cn)
> Updated: 2016-01-04 16:10:57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train moves in Xinzheng, central China's Henan province on Sept 28, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]​
> China is going to invest at least 3.8 trillion yuan ($538 billion) in new railway construction in the country's 13th Five Year Plan (2016-2020), Caixin Media reported.
> 
> The ambitious plan aims to boost China's railroad to a record 150,000 kilometers and high-speed rail to 30,000 kilometers, it said, citing a draft proposal by transportation authorities.
> 
> The railway network would link any major city with a population over 200,000 and reduce the commuting time among them to 1 to 8 hours, according to the proposal.
> 
> Over 20 high speed routes are designed to expand the high-speed rail network, with priority going to links from Beijing to Shenyang, Northeast Liaoning province; from Taiyuan, North Shanxi province to Zhengzhou, Central Henan province and lines in the Midwestern provinces.
> 
> An possible high-speed railway to run beneath China's Bohai Sea may also be taken into consideration.
> 
> It now takes over 10 hours to travel the over-1,000-kilometer land route between Lushun and Penglai, which are separated by the Bohai Sea and located on the Liaodong and Shandong peninsulas, respectively.
> 
> The proposed underwater high-speed railway is likely to shorten the distance to over 100 kilometers while the travel time would be reduced to 40-50 minutes.
> 
> China spent 820 billion yuan ($126 billion) on rail projects in 2015 and put more than 9,000 kilometers of new track into operation, exceeding its annual targets of 800 billion yuan investment and 8,000 kilometers of new lines, according to China Railway Corporation.
> 
> With a newly completed high-speed railway track in southern Hainan province, China now has 19,000 kilometers of high-speed rail.
> 
> The fast growth of railway construction projects came at a time when the country is enduring continuous deceleration in the growth of fixed-asset investment. In the first 11 months of 2015, fixed-asset investment grew 10.2 percent year on year, slowing from 13.9 percent growth seen at the beginning of this year.


Great news!
Though not many projects will be finished from 2016 to 2018.
Another boom of "inauguration of new lines" will come since 2018!
I can't wait to take HSR from Xi'an to Chengdu, and from Liaoning to Shantong via the 100+km sea tunnel!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Intercity CRH CJ-1 on Dandong-Dalian HSR*


















Never a fan of CNR(Changchun) products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*A summary of 2015
22 new lines, 9000km
International cooperation
A new CRRC factory in USA
High-speed rail agreement with Russia, USA, Indonesia, etc
Thailand project starts construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Intercity CRH CJ-1 on Dandong-Dalian HSR*
> View attachment 284838
> 
> View attachment 284840
> View attachment 284842
> View attachment 284841
> View attachment 284839
> 
> 
> Never a fan of CNR(Changchun) products.




LOL bro why not a fan of CNR? Let's share with me your list of preferred rolling stock companies!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New Baishatuo Yangtze River Bridge
World's first double-layer railway cable-stayed bridge *
Two sections of the bridge finally joined!
*upper layer 4 tracks for high-speed rail
lower layer 2 tracks for freight *
Future Chongqing-Guiyang line





*5.3 km long
Can hold 144 tons per metre, World Record*
(Previous record is less than 100 tons/m)







Shotgunner51 said:


> LOL bro why not a fan of CNR? Let's share with me your list of preferred rolling stock companies!


I'm for CSR, especially Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railbaby of Narrow-gauge EMUs in Malaysia *
@powastick @ahojunk @Nan Yang
@kuge @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88
@onebyone





*CRRC's narrow-gauge EMUs in Malaysia *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*2015 steam loco festival in Inner Mongolia















*
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *2015 steam loco festival in Inner Mongolia
> View attachment 285539
> View attachment 285540
> View attachment 285541
> View attachment 285543
> View attachment 285542
> *
> @anant_s


Absolutely Stunning & surreal!
Old world charm when steam ruled the railway world.
Thanks for sharing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Skills to rule: CRH380A's grinder, 0.05mm!*
*The only such grinder in CSR Sifang*




@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

* Hankou-Tianmen South HSR Journey *
Today, taking a bullet train(bound for Chongqing) to a small county-level city half an hour away.(83km)

Starting from *Hankou Station*, a upgraded old station in Wuhan
(Wuhan's "pure" high speed station is Wuhan Railway Station)
Full of passengers inside the waiting room, 3pm, Friday





*Check-in*
Left was CRH2(kawasaki-CSR), right was CRH380A(CSR)
My was a D train(200-250km/h) on the left track
CRH380A was bound for Beijing.(Chongqing-Beijing)





Stop at a small station for 9 minutes(usually 1-2 minutes)
The reason was obvious...
Clearing the track for the real high-speed train, G309(Beijing-Chongqing)








Arrive at my destination, *Tianmen South Railway Station*








This station is located at the county border of two county-level cities, Tianmen and Xiantao.
It is a compromise of a fierce competition between these two places for high-seed rail a couple of years ago.
Now a lot of cities and counties in this province are competing for another grand project, 350km/h Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu along-Yangtze River HSR. 
The modern railway protection movement of China
@ahojunk @Nan Yang @yusheng @Martian2 @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin 

Hankou Station is very nice and modern looking.

Tianmen Station is also impressive too.

Are you visiting friends or relatives in Tianmen or Xiantao?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> Hankou Station is very nice and modern looking.
> 
> Tianmen Station is also impressive too.
> 
> Are you visiting friends or relatives in Tianmen or Xiantao?


Some relatives in Xiantao.(home to several Olympic gymnastic medalists, such as Yang Wei, Li Xiaoshuang)
I am now in a "village" 10km south to the downtown of Xiantao.
It used be a very poor village.
Now, they have free housing with pipeline natural gas as what we have in the city.
Every family can get n+1 apartments(n=number of kids)













*Premier Zhou's 40th death anniversary on 8 Jan 2015
China's Forever Premier 











Today at Nankai University, Tianjin










*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three and half a month of maintenance in Nanjing
DF8B-9002 is heading back to Golmud for Qinghai-Tibet Railway*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*New photos of CRH380A*
*






*
*



*

*CRH350*
*



*

*CRH380BJ-0301*（inspection train)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Wed Jan 6, 2016 3:48am EST

*China state planner approves $5.3-bln high-speed rail projects*

BEIJING

Jan 6 China's top economic planner on Wednesday approved two high-speed railway projects with a total value of 34.6 billion yuan ($5.28 billion), a move to hasten infrastructure projects to boost economic growth.

*One project is a 197-km (122-mile) rail link between northeastern Liaoning province and northern Inner Mongolia, and the other involves an investment of 17.02 billion yuan ($2.6 billion) in a separate rail link between different cities in the two regions*, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on its website.

China state planner approves $5.3-bln high-speed rail projects| Reuters



AndrewJin said:


> *Three and half a month of maintenance in Nanjing
> DF8B-9002 is heading back to Golmud for Qinghai-Tibet Railway
> View attachment 285718
> View attachment 285716
> View attachment 285717
> View attachment 285719
> *



Capacity expansion of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway is already under way，which will be further followed by the electrification of the line in a few years。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The end of an era*
*The final non-A/C slow trains*
Tomorrow is 10 January, there will be a major timetable upgrade across China.
Today, a lot of provinces witnessed their final non-A/C slow trains, including Guangdong Province and Jiangsu Province.
An old era has closed, but a new era will begin!

*Train no.7101, Nanjing-Huangshan
The final non-A/C slow train in Jiangsu Province *











*I love u, goodbye!*









*As usual, warming up cars*





*Sweet old time*





*A verse club on the final non-A/C train*




@cirr @powastick @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jguo @Nan Yang @ahojunk @cnleio @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*More photos about train 7101
The final non-A/C train in Jiangsu

Line up as usual 





Dress up as usual 



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *The end of an era*
> *The final non-A/C slow trains*
> Tomorrow is 10 January, there will be a major timetable upgrade across China.
> Today, a lot of provinces witnessed their final non-A/C slow trains, including Guangdong Province and Jiangsu Province.
> An old era has closed, but a new era will begin!
> 
> *Train no.7101, Nanjing-Huangshan
> The final non-A/C slow train in Jiangsu Province *
> View attachment 285944
> View attachment 285945
> View attachment 285946
> 
> 
> *I love u, goodbye!*
> View attachment 285949
> 
> View attachment 285953
> 
> 
> *As usual, warming up cars*
> View attachment 285952
> 
> 
> *Sweet old time*
> View attachment 285950
> 
> 
> *A verse club on the final non-A/C train*
> View attachment 285951
> 
> @cirr @powastick @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jguo @Nan Yang @ahojunk @cnleio @TaiShang



As they say all good things must come to an end.
I'm sure people of China would have had fond memories of travel in them.
These trains provided great service, but now its time to rest and pass on the baton of duty to next generation.

Here in India, last year, we bid adieu to DC Electrical Multiple Units after 90 years of service. I was present for on such ceremony, and its hard to believe how much of an attachment people have with seemingly lifeless machinery.
Last DC EMU service from Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus (formerly Bombay Victoria Terminus) on Central railways section of Mumbai.






Inauguration of these services back in 1925.




I guess its because its part of our daily lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> As they say all good things must come to an end.
> I'm sure people of China would have had fond memories of travel in them.
> These trains provided great service, but now its time to rest and pass on the baton of duty to next generation.


Both bad and good memories, but I'm sure a lot of passengers will have them at heart when they take the new bullet trains from Nanjing to Huangshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Both bad and good memories, but I'm sure a lot of passengers will have them at heart when they take the new bullet trains from Nanjing to Huangshan.


Thats good to know, things are changing for better.
Faster and more comfortable trains with higher capacities.
& for operating companies its always easier to maintain newer technology. As rolling stock gets older, maintenance progressively gets costlier, so Business wise, i guess its a welcome move.

PS: Andrew, can you post some technical information on these new train sets like wheel arrangement, power transfer etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*History vs Now







*



anant_s said:


> PS: Andrew, can you post some technical information on these new train sets like wheel arrangement, power transfer etc?


New train sets you mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> New train sets you mean?


Yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Yes!


U mean bullet or ?

*Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Railway Wins State Scientific and Technological Progress Award*
*






*
The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway has won the special prize for the State Scientific and Technological Progress Award.

The over 1300-kilometer-long railway is the longest high-speed rail constructed to the highest standard in China.

He Huawu, chief engineer at China Railway Corporation, said it combines all the advanced high-speed rail technologies and innovations in terms of both design and construction.

"Its average travel speed is the highest in the world. And all technological indicators are the best of its kind in the world. Innovations have been made in terms of rail and infrastructure, train operation control system, trains, electricity supply and smart transportation."

Cheng Xiandong, head of the transportation department of the China Railway Corporation, explained how the project's train operation control system works.

"A speed curve is calculated based on the rail condition and signal information 32 kilometers ahead of the train. The train driver is supposed to drive the train according to the speed curve. If the driver is not operating properly with faster running speed, the train will decelerate and even stop automatically."

The railway's construction work officially started in 2008 although its design began in 1990, and the whole project was finally complete and started operation at the end of June, 2011.

*Currently 360 high-speed trains, with a record trial speed of over 480 kilometers per hour, run on the railway on a daily basis with a minimum interval of 4 minutes, and average daily passenger flow can reach 340 thousand during peak travel periods.*

*The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway has shortened the travel time between the two cities from 14 hours to less than five, and has transported over 400 million passengers as of the end of last year.*


*Nanjing Dashengguan Railway Bridge, Beijing-Shanghai HSR*
(6 tracks, 2 for Shanghai-Beijing HSR, 2 for Shanghai-Chengdu HSR, 2 for local metro)
*



*
*



*
*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> U mean bullet or ?


Yes the High speed Train sets.
I'm interested to know how power is distributed across the train. Conventionally (i'm quoting case of Alstom make HST like TGV), there are two drive cabins, that house the controls and power transformers. The coaches have motor mounted bogies at certain period, so we have a distributed drive system and this makes it possible to use smaller (& thereby lighter weight) motors, having a very high combined power output, which gives the HST their characteristic extremely quick acceleration.
*TGV Setup*





*Power Car*






*Motor setup beneath the bogie.*

I'm inclined to believe Chinese HSTs use a similar engineering philosophy, unfortunately in absence of any english literature in this area, i'm not exactly sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Yes the High speed Train sets.
> I'm interested to know how power is distributed across the train. Conventionally (i'm quoting case of Alstom make HST like TGV), there are two drive cabins, that house the controls and power transformers. The coaches have motor mounted bogies at certain period, so we have a distributed drive system and this makes it possible to use smaller (& thereby lighter weight) motors, having a very high combined power output, which gives the HST their characteristic extremely quick acceleration.
> *TGV Setup*
> View attachment 285999
> 
> 
> *Power Car*
> 
> View attachment 285998
> 
> 
> *Motor setup beneath the bogie.*
> 
> I'm inclined to believe Chinese HSTs use a similar engineering philosophy, unfortunately in absence of any english literature in this area, i'm not exactly sure.


I think this Alstom train is not multiple units? Power is from the first car?
Yes, most railway articles and information on Chinese railway are in Chinese, nearly impossible to find some useful English.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> I think this Alstom train is not multiple units? Power is from the first car?


TGV works that way.
I would request you to kindly observe and tell how many pantographs does an average train set (for HST) in China have? My guess is there will be 2.
Now the reason here is that there are two power drawing pantographs (on in each forward and rear power or drive cars). These cars have 1 transformer each and it feeds, half the train.




In essence what it does is that there are smaller capacity transformers (lower weight and cooling requirement) and 2 transformers allow operation of a train set at lower power while allowing single component failure (power electronics included).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Guangzhou railway group, Guangzhou communications department, say that from January 31 to February 5th (Chinese lunar calendar, 22 to 27), there will be a special highspeed train everyday for those who ride motocycle going home on festive holiday previously,.and in order to transport their motocycles, a free cargo train is ready on 27th Janu from station guangzhou to foshan, guigang; the owners can get their motocycles in the gas station near the railway station.

and 1st, Feb speical train is free too, the cost is donated by the local enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> TGV works that way.
> I would request you to kindly observe and tell how many pantographs does an average train set (for HST) in China have? My guess is there will be 2.
> Now the reason here is that there are two power drawing pantographs (on in each forward and rear power or drive cars). These cars have 1 transformer each and it feeds, half the train.
> View attachment 286010
> 
> In essence what it does is that there are smaller capacity transformers (lower weight and cooling requirement) and 2 transformers allow operation of a train set at lower power while allowing single component failure (power electronics included).
> View attachment 286007


A standard CRH380A (8 cars) has 2 pantographs.
8 cars are comprised of 6M 2T.











yusheng said:


> Guangzhou railway group, Guangzhou communications department, say that from January 31 to February 5th (Chinese lunar calendar, 22 to 27), there will be a special highspeed train everyday for those who ride motocycle going home on festive holiday previously,.and in order to transport their motocycles, a free cargo train is ready on 27th Janu from station guangzhou to foshan, guigang; the owners can get their motocycles in the gas station near the railway station.
> 
> and 1st, Feb speical train is free too, the cost is donated by the local enterprises.
> View attachment 286087


That's a great service for migrant workers!
So they can first have a free ride on bullet trains from Guangzhou to Guiguang, then they will fetch their motorcycles and ride home in the countryside!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's new high-speed rail now accounts for 60% of all trains*
Starting from Jan 9, 2016 at 0 o'clock, the new railway operation diagram will take effect. *The number of high-speed trains will be 1980.5 pairs, which accounts for more than 60 percent of all trains.* [Photo/Xinhua]













*Fujian to pilot 'Expresspay Card' on high speed railways*
Fujian province plans to pilot the "China Railway Banking Expresspay" on its 60 CRH trains during the Spring Festival travel peak in 2016.

Passengers will be able to simply swipe their "China Railway and Banking Expresspay" cards at turnstiles to board trains traveling between Fuzhou-Xiamen, Longyan-Xiamen and Hefei-Fuzhou, without buying tickets in advance.

The trains will reserve some seats for the card holders. The ticket fare will be deducted directly from the card balance. Passengers can apply for the card at railway stations in Fuzhou. Each card costs 30 yuan ($4.55) plus a necessary first-time charge of at least 300 yuan.

The "China Railway Banking Expresspay" card, issued by the China Railway Corporation and the Bank of China, is expected to enable passengers to board high speed trains more conveniently. The card contains each holder's personal information such as their name and ID number.


There are 80-100 trains per day from Fuzhou to Xiamen on a off-peak day, 
connecting Fujian Province' 2 biggest cities.
*Fuzhou South Railway Station*, capital of Fujian Province 





*Xiamen North Railway Station *
*






*

*HSR Network of Southeastern China*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Passenger load factor reaches 132% on Hainan Island's loop High-speed Railway
270,000 passengers on the first 5 days
It's spring on Hainan Island























*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*From 10 January, the following items cannot be brought inside any railway station



*

*Security check at Wuhan Railway Station





Security check at Nanjing South Railway Station







*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin 

I really like how China is taking security so seriously for its HSR.

When I was there, it causes a tiny little bit of inconvenience but no a problem.

I am happy with the extra security which ensues.

After all, HSR are expensive which needs to be guarded carefully.

Actually, taking a HSR in China is just like taking a plane. The two distinctive features are the size of the stations which looks like airport terminals and the security checks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*What's new in 2015?
9,000 kilometers of new track into operation*
(a double-track railway is counted twice)












*
What's new in 2015?
Standardised CRH on trial!











What's new in 2015?
Export to dozens of countries*




*



*



ahojunk said:


> View attachment 286376
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> I really like how China is taking security so seriously for its HSR.
> 
> When I was there, it causes a tiny little bit of inconvenience but no a problem.
> 
> I am happy with the extra security which ensues.
> 
> After all, HSR are expensive which needs to be guarded carefully.
> 
> Actually, taking a HSR in China is just like taking a plane. The two distinctive features are the size of the stations which looks like airport terminals and the security checks.


Not just HSR.
Since Chinese railway is not serving suburban commuters unlike Japanese or Indian trains, all railway stations, no matter what type of trains there are, require security check and ID check. Chinese citizens are obligated to show their ID card or family Hukou, passport for foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Goodbye to the last non-A/C slow train in Guangdong Province*
Staff members hold a banner commemorating the departure of the last green train from Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, Jan 9, 2016. Train No 1204 running between Shenzhen West and Xinyang railway stations covered a distance of 1,532 kilometers in more than 22 hours. As the last slow-speed green train in Guangdong province departed for the last time on Saturday many boarded it to bid it farewell. It was replaced by A/C train no. K824 since Jan 10.

*I love u, goodbye!*
















@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

yusheng said:


> Guangzhou railway group, Guangzhou communications department, say that from January 31 to February 5th (Chinese lunar calendar, 22 to 27), there will be a special highspeed train everyday for those who ride motocycle going home on festive holiday previously,.and in order to transport their motocycles, a free cargo train is ready on 27th Janu from station guangzhou to foshan, guigang; the owners can get their motocycles in the gas station near the railway station.
> 
> and 1st, Feb speical train is free too, the cost is donated by the local enterprises.
> View attachment 286087



This is also slightly related:

***

Sinopec offers free refuelling service for migrants
January 12, 2016

Sinopec's subsidiary in Guangdong province will offer free refuelling services for migrant workers going home by motorcycle or minibus during the upcoming annual travel rush, known as "chunyun."

A total of 10,000 free "refuelling packages" will be given out to motorists, with free pumping, accident insurance and warm clothes included, the company said on Monday, 13 days before chunyun begins.

In addition, the company will offer 1,000 more free refuelling items to those going home by minibus, according to the company's general manager, Chen Chengmin. The engine displacement of each minibus must not exceed 1.3 liters.

The service will be offered in the provinces of Guangdong and Hunan, and South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, but only those working in Guangdong will be eligible to apply.

The applicants must have household registration in Guangxi, Guizhou, Yunnan, Sichuan, Hunan or Jiangxi, the six localities with the largest number of migrant workers.

China's transportation system will carry a record number of passengers during the upcoming peak travel period around the Lunar New Year Festival, with up to 2.91 billion trips to be made via road, railway, air and water between Jan. 24 and March 3.

With intense competition for train tickets, many of the country's more than 260 million migrant workers choose to go home by motorcycle or minibus before the lunar new year, or Spring Festival, which is often a once-a-year chance for them to reunite with family.

Guangdong has one of the country's biggest migrant worker populations. It is the fourth consecutive year that state-run oil and gas giant Sinopec has offered the service in Guangdong.

The company started to take registrations via its official website and WeChat account on Monday. The application period will last until Jan 21.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

@AndrewJin @TaiShang @cirr 
I'm not sure if you guys realize, but this task of chronicling the early part of HST induction in China by means of photography is indeed a praiseworthy and noble work.
Many years from now when HST will become norm, next generation of railfans, can look back at these pictures and appreciate how it all began, thanks to hardwork put by all of you.
I wish you all best wishes!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @cirr
> I'm not sure if you guys realize, but this task of chronicling the early part of HST induction in China by means of photography is indeed a praiseworthy and noble work.
> Many years from now when HST will become norm, next generation of railfans, can look back at these pictures and appreciate how it all began, thanks to hardwork put by all of you.
> I wish you all best wishes!



Indeed it is a praiseworthy archiving effort, my friend. I myself am just a distant observer but the work done by @AndrewJin , @cirr , @ahojunk and many others is really monumental as reference for future.

It's a really good point that you raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> *China's new high-speed rail now accounts for 60% of all trains*
> Starting from Jan 9, 2016 at 0 o'clock, the new railway operation diagram will take effect. *The number of high-speed trains will be 1980.5 pairs, which accounts for more than 60 percent of all trains.* [Photo/Xinhua]
> View attachment 286155
> View attachment 286154
> View attachment 286156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fujian to pilot 'Expresspay Card' on high speed railways*
> Fujian province plans to pilot the "China Railway Banking Expresspay" on its 60 CRH trains during the Spring Festival travel peak in 2016.
> 
> Passengers will be able to simply swipe their "China Railway and Banking Expresspay" cards at turnstiles to board trains traveling between Fuzhou-Xiamen, Longyan-Xiamen and Hefei-Fuzhou, without buying tickets in advance.
> 
> The trains will reserve some seats for the card holders. The ticket fare will be deducted directly from the card balance. Passengers can apply for the card at railway stations in Fuzhou. Each card costs 30 yuan ($4.55) plus a necessary first-time charge of at least 300 yuan.
> 
> The "China Railway Banking Expresspay" card, issued by the China Railway Corporation and the Bank of China, is expected to enable passengers to board high speed trains more conveniently. The card contains each holder's personal information such as their name and ID number.
> 
> 
> There are 80-100 trains per day from Fuzhou to Xiamen on a off-peak day,
> connecting Fujian Province' 2 biggest cities.
> *Fuzhou South Railway Station*, capital of Fujian Province
> View attachment 286167
> 
> 
> *Xiamen North Railway Station *
> *
> View attachment 286166
> View attachment 286168
> *
> 
> *HSR Network of Southeastern China*
> *
> View attachment 286171
> *




Is there any timeline by which HSR will return to its designed operation speed of 350 km/h?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> *What's new in 2015?
> 9,000 kilometers of new track into operation*
> (a double-track railway is counted twice)
> View attachment 286377
> 
> 
> *
> What's new in 2015?
> Standardised CRH on trial!
> View attachment 286384
> *
> 
> 
> Not just HSR.
> Since Chinese railway is not serving suburban commuters unlike Japanese or Indian trains, all railway stations, no matter what type of trains there are, require security check and ID check. Chinese citizens are obligated to show their ID card or family Hukou, passport for foreigners.



Nice Map, Thanks bro 
btw, there is any plan about High Speed Railway in Qinghai-Tibet Railway?
That's would be Amazing !

Vote for "The Golden" CRH 0305

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Nice Map, Thanks bro
> btw, there is any plan about High Speed Railway in Qinghai-Tibet Railway?
> That's would be Amazing !
> 
> Vote for "The Golden" CRH 0305


The current plan is to build the second track and electrify the railway.
@cirr Correct?
*The second phase of Qinghai-Tibet Railway(Golmud-Lhasa) *is a single-track non-electrified railway.
This second parallel track will have a operational speed at 160km/h with a preserved speed at 200km/h.

*Glomud-Xining(the first phase)* is double-track and electrified, having the longest railway tunnel in China, 32645m long.

Qinghai-Tibet railway along Qinghai Lake(first phase)





In 2014, New Guanjiao Tunnel was opened, which meant the second track project of Qinghai-Tibet Railway's first section was finally finished. It is the longest railway tunnel in China(32km) and the longest tunnel on high-alttude regions in the world(3-3.5km above the sea-level).

Before the inauguration of this tunnel, hundreds of railway fans and photographers traveled there and captured the final moments of the magnificent railway loops.

*zigzag vs tunnel*
2 hours vs 20 minutes


























@anant_s @ahojunk @Nan Yang @Daniel808

Reactions: Like Like:
 11


----------



## AndrewJin

More about Qinghai-Tibet railway before the inauguration of Guanjiao Tunnel
*Historic moments!*



















Dungeness said:


> Is there any timeline by which HSR will return to its designed operation speed of 350 km/h?


Rumours have it...



TaiShang said:


> This is also slightly related:
> 
> ***
> 
> Sinopec offers free refuelling service for migrants
> January 12, 2016
> 
> Sinopec's subsidiary in Guangdong province will offer free refuelling services for migrant workers going home by motorcycle or minibus during the upcoming annual travel rush, known as "chunyun."
> 
> A total of 10,000 free "refuelling packages" will be given out to motorists, with free pumping, accident insurance and warm clothes included, the company said on Monday, 13 days before chunyun begins.
> 
> In addition, the company will offer 1,000 more free refuelling items to those going home by minibus, according to the company's general manager, Chen Chengmin. The engine displacement of each minibus must not exceed 1.3 liters.
> 
> The service will be offered in the provinces of Guangdong and Hunan, and South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, but only those working in Guangdong will be eligible to apply.
> 
> The applicants must have household registration in Guangxi, Guizhou, Yunnan, Sichuan, Hunan or Jiangxi, the six localities with the largest number of migrant workers.
> 
> China's transportation system will carry a record number of passengers during the upcoming peak travel period around the Lunar New Year Festival, with up to 2.91 billion trips to be made via road, railway, air and water between Jan. 24 and March 3.
> 
> With intense competition for train tickets, many of the country's more than 260 million migrant workers choose to go home by motorcycle or minibus before the lunar new year, or Spring Festival, which is often a once-a-year chance for them to reunite with family.
> 
> Guangdong has one of the country's biggest migrant worker populations. It is the fourth consecutive year that state-run oil and gas giant Sinopec has offered the service in Guangdong.
> 
> The company started to take registrations via its official website and WeChat account on Monday. The application period will last until Jan 21.


Very sweet!
Migrant workers are the backbone of China's economy.
Without them, factories and service sector in the city can never work.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> The current plan is to build the second track and electrify the railway.
> @cirr Correct?
> *The second phase of Qinghai-Tibet Railway(Golmud-Lhasa) *is a single-track non-electrified railway.
> This second parallel track will have a operational speed at 160km/h with a preserved speed at 200km/h.
> 
> *Glomud-Xining(the first phase)* is double-track and electrified, having the longest railway tunnel in China, 32645m long.
> 
> Qinghai-Tibet railway along Qinghai Lake(first phase)
> View attachment 286622
> 
> 
> In 2014, New Guanjiao Tunnel was opened, which meant the second track project of Qinghai-Tibet Railway's first section was finally finished. It is the longest railway tunnel in China(32km) and the longest tunnel on high-alttude regions in the world(3-3.5km above the sea-level).
> 
> Before the inauguration of this tunnel, hundreds of railway fans and photographers traveled there and captured the final moments of the magnificent railway loops.
> 
> *zigzag vs tunnel*
> 2 hours vs 20 minutes
> View attachment 286625
> 
> View attachment 286624
> 
> 
> View attachment 286626
> View attachment 286627
> View attachment 286628
> View attachment 286629
> 
> View attachment 286630
> 
> @anant_s @ahojunk @Nan Yang @Daniel808




Nice Progress !
Thanks so much for the Explanation, bro 

Lol, It's must be very Amazing to ride train in that Beautiful Mountain Scenery.
Congrats for the new Tunnel. 

Qinghai-Tibet Railway must be one of the Wonders of the Modern World.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Develop the 'brain' of high-speed rail

Develop the 'brain' of high-speed rail- China.org.cn
By Xu Ying
China.org.cn, January 12, 2016

As a child, Chang Zhenchen, born in 1965, dreamed of becoming an engineer. His dream came true. Chang is now deputy chief engineer of Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd, a manufacturing and research subsidiary of China CNR Corporation Limited.




A Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd employee at work on December 8, 2014, on the manufacture of a high-speed train. 


The company that Chang serves has 14,000 staff and is famous for its design and manufacturing of high-speed trains and city rail vehicles. Chang is a leader in the research and development of rail network control systems, which he believes are like the "brain and the nervous system" of high-speed rail.

In December, 2012, the CRH5 high-speed rail network control system development project headed by Chang passed an important examination and evaluation. In June, 2014, the team's research results passed the intellectual property evaluation process, crediting China with the capability to produce the "brain" of high-speed rail.

Today, China's high-speed rail operating mileage has reached 19,000 km, with 1,800 multiple-unit trains in service that carry 910 million passengers every year. China is endeavoring to promote its high-speed rail capacity, with the aim of expanding its progress in this field to other parts of the world.

*Devoted to high-speed rail development*

Since 1905, when pioneering Chinese railroad engineer Zhan Tianyou built the Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway across the mountainous area of northern Beijing, many patriotic Chinese with a broad vision have focused on train and railroad construction as a good starting point to realize their dreams of making China a stronger country.

Chang studied agricultural automation until his doctorate degree graduation in 2004. He then became a postdoctoral fellow of the scientific research work station at Changchun Railway Vehicles, where he worked for two years.

It was in 2004 that China rolled out the Mid-to-Long Term Rail Network Plan, which set the goal of constructing a fast passenger rail network totaling more than 12,000 km. The guiding principle is "bringing in cutting-edge technology to combine with domestic design and production to create China's own brands."

At that time, Changchun Railway Vehicles, in cooperation with France-based Alstom, introduced the CRH high-speed train that could run at 200 km/h. Chang, a newcomer to the company, was assigned the task of learning and absorbing the technology of the CRH high-speed rail network control system. To understand the structure and operation of the multiple-unit (MU) trains, Chang voluntarily applied to participate in the test run of the Changbaishan train.

As a symbol of China's high-speed rail capacity, the Changbaishan train, with a production cost exceeding RMB 100 million and a designed speed of 210 km/h, was co-developed by Changchun Railway Vehicles and Canada-based Bombardier. The Changbaishan train boasted the highest level of independent development in China before the debut of the CRH series.

During an experiment in September, 2004, the Changbaishan set a record of 254.5 km/h, a great surprise to Chang. But the tests did not always run smoothly. At one point the train lost traction after a software update and was pulled out for a thorough examination. "We found that the failure was caused by an incorrect wheel diameter. The error was 10 millimeters, which may seem small but denoted a serious malfunction." Chang recalled.

Following the 60-day long experiment, Chang not only acquired a deep understanding of the structure and operating principles of MU trains, but also realized that China's technology lagged far behind that of advanced Western countries.

The historic Changbaishan train went operation along the Shenyang-Dalian line in February, 2007. However, by 2012 a dearth of spare parts left the train idle.

According to Chang, the company was able to learn lessons from the Changbaishan in terms of traction as well as interior design while creating the CRH1 electric MU train, the first generation of the CRH series. In fact, some believe the Changbaishan launched the high-speed rail era in China.

The Changbaishan experiment marked the end of Chang's work as a postdoctoral researcher. Faced with many options, he chose to devote his time to high-speed rail, which he believed had the most potential for development.

*A hard nut to crack*

In January, 2007, Chang led a seven-member work team in a two-month-long training program on train control systems at an Alstom factory in Italy. The team's major task was to learn the mechanisms of the train network control system and its interaction with various sub-systems.

However, Alstom did not include this into the training plan for the visiting Chinese engineers, despite it being stipulated in the contract the two sides signed.

"After several rounds of negotiation, we finally acquired the 3,000 pages of research materials that illustrated the mechanism of the train network control system, but it was in Italian," said Chang. It was the first time Chang had come into contact with the core technology of the world's most advanced MU train. But he first they had to tackle the problem of deciphering the Italian wording.

For confidentiality reasons, they were not allowed to hire translators. The seven Chinese technicians, who had never studied Italian before, armed themselves with an Italian-Chinese dictionary and cracked the toughest nut of their careers. It took them eight months to read all the materials.

On April 18, 2007, the CRH5 high-speed train that runs from Beijing to Harbin was formally operated. The train was named Hexie in Chinese, meaning harmony. Meanwhile, the country launched its sixth round of the "Speed-up" campaign and rolled out a new train timetable. The campaign raised the speed to 200-250 km/h on busy trunk lines. China's high-speed rail has since entered a new development phase.

After his time in Italy, Chang joined the testing team in the operation of the CRH5 train. An era of large-scale high-speed rail production thus dawned.

As far as Chang can recall, the production cycle for high-speed trains was quite tight. A design defect in the Alstom method and insufficient consideration of the operation environment in China caused a series of breakdowns in the initial period of the MU train's operation.

The train normally left Harbin at dawn and reached its final destination at 11 p.m. But that wasn't the end of Chang and his team's working day; they had to carry out maintenance and examination after each operation.

After eight months of analysis and experiment, Chang's team not only mastered the mechanisms of the CRH5 control system, but also ironed out the design defects and made their own suggestions for improvement.

The whole control network is made up of more than 1,000 different software programs. Technicians needed to design, develop and test each one and replace the foreign software with a local equivalent, one by one. They then had to conduct exhaustive tests, including static tests, above ground tests, and dynamic tests. It took a total of five years for Chang's team to finish all the development work.

*Global ambition*

In the spring of 2009, the CRH5 high-speed train between Beijing and Taiyuan went into operation. Chang continued to conduct research on the traveling train but was eventually hospitalized due to exhaustion.

That time was considered as a "sprint" period for China's rail transport development. Chang and his team broadened their vision to the whole country by developing a network system that was suitable for China's geographical conditions. They dealt with technical difficulties one by one and conducted corresponding experiments.

Changchun Railway Vehicles started to develop independently the CRH380CL train with a service speed of 380 km/h, the highest in the world at that time. From Chang's point of view, this project signaled a steady step forward in China's independent research and development.

By 2010, China's high-speed rail network had hit 8,358 km, with nearly 1,200 MU trains operating daily.

Amid this triumphant advance, the Wenzhou rail crash occurred on July 23, 2011, making high-speed rail, which was intended to be built into a national brand, a target of public criticism.

"At that time I was busy with after-sales service work in Beijing. I was shocked at the accident and felt very bad," Chang recalled. The public began by questioning the train control system, which meant that Chang was partially quoted, attacked, and even framed. However, the final investigation result showed that the major fault lay in the management.

Although Changchun Railway Vehicles was not held responsible for the accident, the company volunteered to obtain a safety integrity certificate for its train network control system, and adopted stricter standards.

A year later, on August 23, 2012, the train network control system independently developed by Changchun Railway Vehicles obtained the relevant European safety certification.

"Today, Chinese engineers are paying greater attention to safety and reliability than ever before in the development of high-speed rail systems. Therefore, all multiple-unit trains designed and produced in China feature an 'automatic safety control' mode, which means that if any failure occurs, the system automatically ensures the train's safety," Chang said.

Since 2012, China has implemented a strategy of going global with its high-speed rail and comprehensively replacing the major systems of high-speed trains to ensure they are all home produced.

Chang said that the domestically produced train network control system features improved self-check functions and is more convenient for use and maintenance. The software can be adjusted according to customers' needs and the cost for making the system is relatively low. These factors have enhanced the competitiveness of China-made railway vehicles.

By the end of November, 2013, the world's high-speed rail operating mileage, excluding China's contribution, stood at 11,605 km, about the same as the figure for China. Starting from zero, it took only 10 years for China to achieve half of the proportion of the world's total. Now, the train network control system is made domestically, rather than relying heavily on foreign technology.

However, intense international competition in the high-speed rail sector keeps Chang and his team members on their toes. They are currently working on developing industrial Ethernet, which features a significantly increased transmission capability, the transmission speed rising 1,000-fold, greatly boosting the rate of information transmission between trains.

"This technology is also at its initial stage in foreign countries. I hope China can seize the initiative in this regard through the joint efforts of our team," Chang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Develop the 'brain' of high-speed rail
> 
> Develop the 'brain' of high-speed rail- China.org.cn
> By Xu Ying
> China.org.cn, January 12, 2016
> 
> As a child, Chang Zhenchen, born in 1965, dreamed of becoming an engineer. His dream came true. Chang is now deputy chief engineer of Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd, a manufacturing and research subsidiary of China CNR Corporation Limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd employee at work on December 8, 2014, on the manufacture of a high-speed train.
> 
> 
> The company that Chang serves has 14,000 staff and is famous for its design and manufacturing of high-speed trains and city rail vehicles. Chang is a leader in the research and development of rail network control systems, which he believes are like the "brain and the nervous system" of high-speed rail.
> 
> In December, 2012, the CRH5 high-speed rail network control system development project headed by Chang passed an important examination and evaluation. In June, 2014, the team's research results passed the intellectual property evaluation process, crediting China with the capability to produce the "brain" of high-speed rail.
> 
> Today, China's high-speed rail operating mileage has reached 19,000 km, with 1,800 multiple-unit trains in service that carry 910 million passengers every year. China is endeavoring to promote its high-speed rail capacity, with the aim of expanding its progress in this field to other parts of the world.
> 
> *Devoted to high-speed rail development*
> 
> Since 1905, when pioneering Chinese railroad engineer Zhan Tianyou built the Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway across the mountainous area of northern Beijing, many patriotic Chinese with a broad vision have focused on train and railroad construction as a good starting point to realize their dreams of making China a stronger country.
> 
> Chang studied agricultural automation until his doctorate degree graduation in 2004. He then became a postdoctoral fellow of the scientific research work station at Changchun Railway Vehicles, where he worked for two years.
> 
> It was in 2004 that China rolled out the Mid-to-Long Term Rail Network Plan, which set the goal of constructing a fast passenger rail network totaling more than 12,000 km. The guiding principle is "bringing in cutting-edge technology to combine with domestic design and production to create China's own brands."
> 
> At that time, Changchun Railway Vehicles, in cooperation with France-based Alstom, introduced the CRH high-speed train that could run at 200 km/h. Chang, a newcomer to the company, was assigned the task of learning and absorbing the technology of the CRH high-speed rail network control system. To understand the structure and operation of the multiple-unit (MU) trains, Chang voluntarily applied to participate in the test run of the Changbaishan train.
> 
> As a symbol of China's high-speed rail capacity, the Changbaishan train, with a production cost exceeding RMB 100 million and a designed speed of 210 km/h, was co-developed by Changchun Railway Vehicles and Canada-based Bombardier. The Changbaishan train boasted the highest level of independent development in China before the debut of the CRH series.
> 
> During an experiment in September, 2004, the Changbaishan set a record of 254.5 km/h, a great surprise to Chang. But the tests did not always run smoothly. At one point the train lost traction after a software update and was pulled out for a thorough examination. "We found that the failure was caused by an incorrect wheel diameter. The error was 10 millimeters, which may seem small but denoted a serious malfunction." Chang recalled.
> 
> Following the 60-day long experiment, Chang not only acquired a deep understanding of the structure and operating principles of MU trains, but also realized that China's technology lagged far behind that of advanced Western countries.
> 
> The historic Changbaishan train went operation along the Shenyang-Dalian line in February, 2007. However, by 2012 a dearth of spare parts left the train idle.
> 
> According to Chang, the company was able to learn lessons from the Changbaishan in terms of traction as well as interior design while creating the CRH1 electric MU train, the first generation of the CRH series. In fact, some believe the Changbaishan launched the high-speed rail era in China.
> 
> The Changbaishan experiment marked the end of Chang's work as a postdoctoral researcher. Faced with many options, he chose to devote his time to high-speed rail, which he believed had the most potential for development.
> 
> *A hard nut to crack*
> 
> In January, 2007, Chang led a seven-member work team in a two-month-long training program on train control systems at an Alstom factory in Italy. The team's major task was to learn the mechanisms of the train network control system and its interaction with various sub-systems.
> 
> However, Alstom did not include this into the training plan for the visiting Chinese engineers, despite it being stipulated in the contract the two sides signed.
> 
> "After several rounds of negotiation, we finally acquired the 3,000 pages of research materials that illustrated the mechanism of the train network control system, but it was in Italian," said Chang. It was the first time Chang had come into contact with the core technology of the world's most advanced MU train. But he first they had to tackle the problem of deciphering the Italian wording.
> 
> For confidentiality reasons, they were not allowed to hire translators. The seven Chinese technicians, who had never studied Italian before, armed themselves with an Italian-Chinese dictionary and cracked the toughest nut of their careers. It took them eight months to read all the materials.
> 
> On April 18, 2007, the CRH5 high-speed train that runs from Beijing to Harbin was formally operated. The train was named Hexie in Chinese, meaning harmony. Meanwhile, the country launched its sixth round of the "Speed-up" campaign and rolled out a new train timetable. The campaign raised the speed to 200-250 km/h on busy trunk lines. China's high-speed rail has since entered a new development phase.
> 
> After his time in Italy, Chang joined the testing team in the operation of the CRH5 train. An era of large-scale high-speed rail production thus dawned.
> 
> As far as Chang can recall, the production cycle for high-speed trains was quite tight. A design defect in the Alstom method and insufficient consideration of the operation environment in China caused a series of breakdowns in the initial period of the MU train's operation.
> 
> The train normally left Harbin at dawn and reached its final destination at 11 p.m. But that wasn't the end of Chang and his team's working day; they had to carry out maintenance and examination after each operation.
> 
> After eight months of analysis and experiment, Chang's team not only mastered the mechanisms of the CRH5 control system, but also ironed out the design defects and made their own suggestions for improvement.
> 
> The whole control network is made up of more than 1,000 different software programs. Technicians needed to design, develop and test each one and replace the foreign software with a local equivalent, one by one. They then had to conduct exhaustive tests, including static tests, above ground tests, and dynamic tests. It took a total of five years for Chang's team to finish all the development work.
> 
> *Global ambition*
> 
> In the spring of 2009, the CRH5 high-speed train between Beijing and Taiyuan went into operation. Chang continued to conduct research on the traveling train but was eventually hospitalized due to exhaustion.
> 
> That time was considered as a "sprint" period for China's rail transport development. Chang and his team broadened their vision to the whole country by developing a network system that was suitable for China's geographical conditions. They dealt with technical difficulties one by one and conducted corresponding experiments.
> 
> Changchun Railway Vehicles started to develop independently the CRH380CL train with a service speed of 380 km/h, the highest in the world at that time. From Chang's point of view, this project signaled a steady step forward in China's independent research and development.
> 
> By 2010, China's high-speed rail network had hit 8,358 km, with nearly 1,200 MU trains operating daily.
> 
> Amid this triumphant advance, the Wenzhou rail crash occurred on July 23, 2011, making high-speed rail, which was intended to be built into a national brand, a target of public criticism.
> 
> "At that time I was busy with after-sales service work in Beijing. I was shocked at the accident and felt very bad," Chang recalled. The public began by questioning the train control system, which meant that Chang was partially quoted, attacked, and even framed. However, the final investigation result showed that the major fault lay in the management.
> 
> Although Changchun Railway Vehicles was not held responsible for the accident, the company volunteered to obtain a safety integrity certificate for its train network control system, and adopted stricter standards.
> 
> A year later, on August 23, 2012, the train network control system independently developed by Changchun Railway Vehicles obtained the relevant European safety certification.
> 
> "Today, Chinese engineers are paying greater attention to safety and reliability than ever before in the development of high-speed rail systems. Therefore, all multiple-unit trains designed and produced in China feature an 'automatic safety control' mode, which means that if any failure occurs, the system automatically ensures the train's safety," Chang said.
> 
> Since 2012, China has implemented a strategy of going global with its high-speed rail and comprehensively replacing the major systems of high-speed trains to ensure they are all home produced.
> 
> Chang said that the domestically produced train network control system features improved self-check functions and is more convenient for use and maintenance. The software can be adjusted according to customers' needs and the cost for making the system is relatively low. These factors have enhanced the competitiveness of China-made railway vehicles.
> 
> By the end of November, 2013, the world's high-speed rail operating mileage, excluding China's contribution, stood at 11,605 km, about the same as the figure for China. Starting from zero, it took only 10 years for China to achieve half of the proportion of the world's total. Now, the train network control system is made domestically, rather than relying heavily on foreign technology.
> 
> However, intense international competition in the high-speed rail sector keeps Chang and his team members on their toes. They are currently working on developing industrial Ethernet, which features a significantly increased transmission capability, the transmission speed rising 1,000-fold, greatly boosting the rate of information transmission between trains.
> 
> "This technology is also at its initial stage in foreign countries. I hope China can seize the initiative in this regard through the joint efforts of our team," Chang said.


What'll be like 5 years later when the 13th 5-year plan is finished?

*30,000+km high-speed rail by 2020
150,000+km railway by 2020*

*trunk high-speed rail network






*
Beijing-HK HSR in suburban Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> What'll be like 5 years later when the 13th 5-year plan is finished?



I wonder, when the unification finally is completed, what sort of transportation scheme would be laid out between the Mainland and Taiwan in addition to air transport...

A friend of mine said a bridge would not be feasible because of the very strong currents in the Strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I wonder, when the unification finally is completed, what sort of transportation scheme would be laid out between the Mainland and Taiwan in addition to air transport...
> 
> A friend of mine said a bridge would not be feasible because of the very strong currents in the Strait.


A tunnel is likely to be build. Taiwan strait is not very deep.
First, let's build the tunnel linking Yantai and Dalian across Bohai Sea!
100+km

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380 Series
Railbabies*





*CRH380BJ-0301
inspection bullet
the yellow doctor train










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing-Binhai intercity rail to be finished by 2019
The third HSR of Beijing-Tianjin corridor 




*

The Beijing-Binhai intercity railway is expected to be complete in 2019 as early preparation for the project was begun at the end of last year.

The China No 3 Railway Survey and Design Group, a specialized company based in Tianjin, released the environmental impact assessment report on the line on Tuesday, saying the link will take four years.

At a length of 171.7 km, the railway was designed to run bullet trains as one of the four east-west rails to connect cities in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei cluster. It starts in Beijing’s Tongzhou district, passing the districts of Baodi, Wuqing, Beichen before terminating in Tianjin’s Binhai New Area.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*People Bid Farewell to the Last Green Train in Nanjing*
2016-01-10 12:50:12 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Li Chenxi

People came to Nanjing Railway Station to bid farewell to the last green train to depart from Huangshuan station on January 9, 2016.

The slow-speed 'green train' service running between Nanjing and Huangshan station made its last journey on Saturday.

The train has been in service since the 1980s.

It covered a distance of 371 kilometers taking more than eight hours.

Many people boarded the train to bid the service a fond farewell.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC Locomotives exported to Australia and New Zealand 
to NZ




*

*to OZ



*
@ahojunk @Tiqiu

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Not just trains!
CRRC's all electric buses for Ningbo's countryside public transport*




@yusheng

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *CRRC Locomotives exported to Australia and New Zealand
> to NZ
> 
> View attachment 287031
> *
> 
> *to OZ
> View attachment 287033
> *
> @ahojunk @Tiqiu




Excellent pics, CRRC rocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway on the desert!
Baotou-Lanzhou Railway














High-speed rail by the sea, Hainan Island's loop HSR






*
@anant_s @Jguo @JSCh @Dungeness @Bussard Ramjet



ahojunk said:


> *People Bid Farewell to the Last Green Train in Nanjing*
> 2016-01-10 12:50:12 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Li Chenxi
> 
> People came to Nanjing Railway Station to bid farewell to the last green train to depart from Huangshuan station on January 9, 2016.
> 
> The slow-speed 'green train' service running between Nanjing and Huangshan station made its last journey on Saturday.
> 
> The train has been in service since the 1980s.
> 
> It covered a distance of 371 kilometers taking more than eight hours.
> 
> Many people boarded the train to bid the service a fond farewell.
> 
> View attachment 287008
> 
> 
> View attachment 287010
> 
> 
> View attachment 287011
> 
> 
> View attachment 287012


An era has gone!
Say goodbye to non-A/C train. Train can be slow, but a decent trip should be assured.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


That loco in that livery looks close cousin of Indian WAP 4 loco.
And speaking of Trains on Curve (i just love that angle), here is one from India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Not just trains!
> CRRC's all electric buses for Ningbo's countryside public transport*
> View attachment 287048
> 
> @yusheng



Excellent. Was not aware CRRC made buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Excellent. Was not aware CRRC made buses.



*十二五，中车时代电动产能提高五倍，销售额增长三倍*

2016-01-06 11:40:43 作者：林乐 来源：中国客车网

2016年初消息：十二五期间，中车时代电动的销售额增长了300%，产能提高了5倍，至今形成整车销售近9000台，系统销售12000台套的业绩，市场遍布全国20多个省及多个海外市场。技术、质量、物流、售后等方面在五年间也有了质的提升。





*中车时代电动总装车间*

*　　从“孤胆英雄”到“超能战队”*

　　“造汽车，我们是后来者;但造新能源汽车，我们却是先行者。”这是一个鲜为人知的事实。早在2007年8月，公司投资7.5亿元建设我国首个新能源汽车产业化基地，从最初的小批量、少品种、定制开发逐步发展至目前的大批量、多品种、高端产品的历史性跨越。2014年打造了自己的首个万台新能源客车产业化基地。

　　然而，在这个万台新能源客车基地里，却蕴含着力争成为全球唯一拉通新能源汽车全产业链的高科技企业的决心。从汽车元器件(*IGBT*、传感器、复合母排)到关键零部件(电机、电机控制器)、系统平台(ePower纯电驱动系统、中央总成控制器)到整车制造的新能源汽车整车平台，中车时代电动在中车集团引领下，从研发、生产到销售等环节独具优势。

　　*IGBT作为电动汽车变流核心控制单元器件，其技术长期被国外巨头所垄断，中国中车投入巨资，建立了国内第一条大功率IGBT生产线，从根本上改变了关键器件受制于人的行业局面。*

　　该公司不仅具有关键零部件的自主开发能力，而且建立了业内先进的电机、电控产品生产线、年产量达2万套，产品覆盖电动乘用车、商用车及专用车应用。

　　新能源产业链中最核心的产品——t-Power纯电驱动系统平台为例。该平台已升级至第四代，第五代产品已进入考核阶段。相较于第四代纯电驱动系统，第五代产品主要体现在系统高度集成化、优良的性价比和高可靠性与安全性，以及嵌入互联网技术等方面。

　　作为产业链的最后一个环节——整车，该公司以纯电驱动为主线，开发了6——12米的全系列产品，并引入“云智通”互联网管理平台，使得车辆在行驶过程中能够进行智能辅助驾驶，同时汽车部件信息也能够通过“云智通”平台进行实时监控，售后可以做到：车辆若出现问题，还没等客户发现，售后人员就到达现场解决问题。

*　　从“技术学霸”到“全能硬汉”*

　　创新，已是中国高速发展的一个代名词，对于一个正在壮大的企业更是其发展的原动力。中车时代电动成立八年以来，每年都在创新，每年的创新都给企业带来超凡效益。

　　营销模式的创新是企业扩张的催化剂。从单一的直销，发展到融资、租赁、代理、投资换市场等方式，使近年来市场拓展迅猛。不仅扩大了省外市场份额，更撬动了海外市场。激励机制方面，设置了人性化的绩效管理模式，改善了订单不均匀及回款难的问题。

　　中车时代电动靠核心系统起家，整车产品开发略显薄弱。2013从传统的“闭门造车”，扩展到整合行业资源，引进国外先进技术、委外开发样车等方式。目前，该公司做到了不仅快速适应市场发展需要，更对未来发展技术方向，做出了充分的准备。

　　质量的保障更是企业生存的根基。质量体系实行“引进再消化”方式，引进先进的质量保障体系，改善成自身质量管控体系，实施质量标杆管理，启动质量队伍建设。不仅大大提升了产品质量，减轻了售后的压力，更助推了公司“智能制造”发展。

　　“智能制造”已是当下热点新闻。该公司在2014年开始引进先进工艺、先进制造装备，形成了生产全过程网络系统管控，大大缩短了生产周期。提升了生产柔性和效率，支撑公司多品种、小批量、定制化的市场特点，全面推动公司生产管理不断精细化、即时化、信息化，数字化，成为企业快速响应市场的重要砝码。

　　在行业激烈竞争中，该公司售后管理方面，由简单、粗放型管理，发展成为“保姆式+技术导向型模式”转型，2015年实现了售后服务全过程管理电子化、流程化、标准化，实现故障的物流、信息流、财务结算、制单信息的高度集成与统一。

*　　从“国内突围”到“全球征战”*

　　在过去几年间，时代电动销售区域主要集中在湖南省内市场，但该公司一直深耕省外市场。2010年，首批时代电动混合动力客车成功打入昆明市场，从此时代电动走上“版图扩张”的道路。江西、山西、河北、云南、海南订单是该公司省外市场的典范，营销人员潜伏市场近3年，经过陌生拜访、邀请客户来访、技术及商务对接、投标竞争等重重关卡，最终获得批量订单。同时，2012年重点布局西北、华南、华中、华东地区。

　　2015年，该公司发力山东、广东、浙江、湖北区域，这都是有着丰富新能源公交运营经验的市场，招标严格，整车配置较高，竞争激烈。在众多困难下，营销、技术团队“点对点”盯守市场，亮出“高铁级产品”、“售后无忧”的亮剑，最终以诚心和实力征服了客户。





*中车时代电动海口交车*

　　因此，在今年国家对新能源汽车市场再次释放政策红利时，中车时代电动的营销开拓突飞猛进，今年不仅守住湖南省70%的市场，并且突破了“门槛”较高的8个省外市场，更实现了台湾批量订单。同时与东南亚、欧洲、美洲、非洲等客户也有了订单与合作意向。

　　至今，中车时代电动形成整车销售近9000台，系统销售的12000台套的业绩，市场遍布全国20多个省，同时进军世界各地。





*中车时代电动湖南衡阳交车*

*　　从“颜值受宠”到“气质制胜”*

　　一个企业的灵魂是品牌，在目前飞速发展的新能源汽车行业，中车时代电动2014年开始打造独具个性的企业品牌。“电驱动领航者，零排放推动者”品牌主张，是不同于行业任何一家企业的优势所在。那么，围绕着“电驱动领航者，零排放推动者”品牌主张，公司又做了些什么呢?





*中车时代电动男篮亚锦赛服务用车*

　　2015年，中车时代电动纯电动客车成功服务男篮亚锦赛，以零排放、零故障、“保姆式+智能”服务获得各界好评。时代电动精心策划布局，在“男篮亚锦赛”前后开展了一系列宣传活动，吸引了“中央五台”、 “腾讯网”、 “中国客车网”、 “人民日报”等40余家媒体竞相报道，一时间，“中车时代电动”、“男篮亚锦赛纯电动客车”“私人订制”成为热点词语。

　　公司参加韩国、香港、北京、上海、天津等国内外展会;参加柳州、衡阳、石家庄等举行的节能宣传活动;台湾新能源产品发布、巴西及亚篮赛服务用车等活动，在央视、卫视与行业网站新闻传播90余次，提升了公司品牌价值，树立了新能源汽车领域的领先地位。





*中车时代电动在台湾新品发布会*

　　……

　　战霾、零排放、绿色出行等等已成为新能源汽车发展的代名词，新能源汽车替代传统车已成必然的趋势，中国乃至全球的新能源革命正在如火如荼的进行中。

　　时至今日，面对充满希望的十三五，中车时代电动继续提出“技术领先”战略，充分借助“中车”品牌影响力和国内及海外的资源，深化新能源客车领导品牌。实现市场全国覆盖,继续实施产能扩张,*十三五期间，整车产能实现2万辆/年，系统产能实现6万台(套)/年*。相信，中车时代电动将乘势而上，未来必将为一支，中车进军国际市场强有力的队伍，为中国民族企业，为世界新能源汽车发展争光夺彩。

十二五，中车时代电动产能提高五倍，销售额增长三倍_客车新闻_中国客车网

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tiqiu

AndrewJin said:


> *CRRC Locomotives exported to Australia and New Zealand
> to NZ
> 
> View attachment 287031
> *
> 
> *to OZ
> View attachment 287033
> *
> @ahojunk @Tiqiu


A good-looking beast.

I live at the northern part of the city so I don't use train. I know the famous "Waratah" double decked Sydney urban train carriages' body were manufactured in China in accordance to the design of Hitachi. Contrary to what was claimed by one Aussie poster at PDF saying the quality was not that good, I never came across any criticism from local news given I read Sydney Morning Herald everyday.

Waratah






Sydney unveils that it will use new single deck and driverless trains on its newest Metro Northwest line at 2019. I think it will be possibly manufactured again by Chinese co.

New driverless train model, doors at the end of the carriages have also been ditched with customers able to see from one end of the train to the other.






At present Sydney light rail uses Spanish made vehicles. I hope China will take apart in the new expansion line.

Sydney light rail

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu

In Tanzania, Yutong luxurious buses made by Chinese co. King Long were already used on 486 km highway commercial route. The cabin accessories in the bus are even much better than the average budget airlines. It was nicknamed "Rare Planes" by locals.












Chinese-made Addis Ababa Light Rail,Sub Saharan Africa's first, became operational a few months ago. Now many African countries are showing great interest of duplicating it to their own cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin said:


> *Not just trains!
> CRRC's all electric buses for Ningbo's countryside public transport*
> @yusheng



will be total 1200 in the near future,
it is the first super capacitor bus line in the world, 30 second of charging can go 5kilo, can be recharged more than 1million time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> will be total 1200 in the near future,
> it is the first super capacitor bus line in the world, 30 second of charging can go 5kilo, can be recharged more than 1million time.
> View attachment 287187
> 
> 
> View attachment 287188


So we just need some charging device in every major bus station?
Charging whilst passengers are getting on and off!



Tiqiu said:


> In Tanzania, Yutong luxurious buses made by Chinese co. King Long were already used on 486 km highway commercial route. The cabin accessories in the bus are even much better than the average budget airlines. It was nicknamed "Rare Planes" by locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese-made Addis Ababa Light Rail,Sub Saharan Africa's first, became operational a few months ago. Now many African countries are showing great interest of duplicating it to their own cities.


Dragon's inclusive growth!
Golden Dragon Bus Around the World
Addis Ababa Inaugurates China-built Light Rail Service



anant_s said:


> That loco in that livery looks close cousin of Indian WAP 4 loco.
> And speaking of Trains on Curve (i just love that angle), here is one from India
> View attachment 287092


Hey, bro, what's the right railway term to describe such curve(in order to pass a mountain)?
line development?

*What's the difference between CRH380A and CRH380AL?








*
The answer is CRH380AL("l" stands for "long") has *16 cars*, a standard unit of CRH380A is comprised of *8 cars.*

The following photos are about a coupling train of 2 standard units of CRH380A.
Don't get mixed with CRH380AL!





*Train G310, Chongqing North-Beijing West*
A county-level station in Hubei Province








*Outside was another CRH380A



*

*Arrive at Hankou Railway Station, Wuhan City, capital of Hubei Province*




@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*China to invest $4.2 billion in Beijing-Hebei high-speed rail link*

By Reuters | 15 Jan, 2016, 08.40AM IST






The project will take three-and-a-half years to complete, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on its website on Friday. It did not provide a project start date.

BEIJING: China's state planner said it has approved a 27.4 billion yuan ($4.16 billion) high-speed rail project which will link Beijing's new airport with neighbouring Hebei province.

The project will take three-and-a-half years to complete, the National Development and Reform Commission ( NDRC) said on its website on Friday. It did not provide a project start date.

The government has flagged that it intends to spend more on infrastructure to shore up the cooling economy.（In the eyes and mind of western reporters，everything that China does nowadays is nothing but an attempt to ‘shore up” the flagging economy）

China to invest $4.2 billion in Beijing-Hebei high-speed rail link - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin

I noticed that there is a panda here. Is there any special significance the HSR is using a panda?

Does this panda represent something?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Monkey King

The only sad thing is that the "father of Chinese HSR", Zhijun Liu, is in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 287212
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> I noticed that there is a panda here. Is there any special significance the HSR is using a panda?
> 
> Does this panda represent something?


It's a panda-theme clean bag!
This bullet train, *G310(Chongqing North-Beijing West), *belongs to Chengdu Railway Bureau's Chengdu passenger section. So naturally our cute panda is printed on the surface.






This clean bag belongs to Chengdu Railway Bureau's Chongqing passenger section
A local building in Chongqing City is shown. (Hongyadong)







Monkey King said:


> The only sad thing is that the "father of Chinese HSR", Zhijun Liu, is in prison.


He is, and no matter where he is, he is being remembered and respected by many Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin






Just noticed there are green mats on the floor.

Is that where passengers put their rubbish?

Btw, this Hankou HSR station is big, neat and tidy. Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin said:


> So we just need some charging device in every major bus station?
> Charging whilst passengers are getting on and off!



yes, in NIngbo, the whole line is 10.2kilometers, 22 stations, and 4 of 22 has recharging set as i show in the pictures.

now the line is open for public, this the following news is when the line was in testing.

*奥地利引进中国电动巴士 充电30秒行驶5公里*
日期：2015-05-04

据中国商务部网站30日消息，奥地利格拉茨控股公司（Graz Holding）4月29日称，格拉茨市的公交系统将从2016年开始投入使用中国产电动巴士。

作为格拉茨市的公交运营商，该公司从今年2月起与中国南车集团就电动巴士项目进行谈判，计划明年首批对4至5条公交线路进行试运营。

* 中国南车集团生产的电动巴士充电30秒即可持续行驶5公里*，(30 seconds for 5 kilo)已成功应用于包括宁波在内的中国5个城市的公共交通系统。《欧盟2030年气候和能源政策白皮书》规定，到2030年欧盟80%的公共交通需由非化石燃料驱动，到2050年这一比例要达到100%。

*背景资料*

据湖南省政府网站介绍，4月16日，在浙江宁波中国南车产业基地举行的中国南车超级电容储能式现代电车全球发布暨宁波首用签约仪式上，浙江省副省长熊建平与中国南车董事长郑昌泓等共同启动，*由“南车株机”子公司浙江南车现代无轨电车有限公司在全球首推的18米超级电容储能式BRT快速公交车以及12米超级电容储能式公交车惊艳亮相*。(two kinds of super capacitance bus, 12meter long, 18meter long)

*这两款纯电动公交车无须架设空中供电网，只需在公交站点设置充电桩，利用乘客上下车30秒时间即可把电充满，并维持运行5公里以上。而其在制动和下坡时，还可把80%以上刹车能量及势能转换成电能，回收存储起来再使用。在同样运行工况下，比没有回收能力的电车可减少电能消耗30%至50%。*
(no need speical sky supply network over the bus line, only Charging Point in bus station and the bus energy absorbing system can save the enery when breaking and potentialenergy)


这两款超级电容储能式公交车，是“南车株机”在全球首创十秒级闪充超级电容储能式现代电车的两种制式。“十秒级”包含10秒、20秒以及30秒等，是利用乘客上下车30秒内把电充满的一种表述形式。其核心元器件有机体系超级电容主要由高性能炭材料构成，安全性高，可反复充放电100万次以上，适用环境覆盖我国全部地域，使用寿命长达12年，从而解决了锂电池存在的安全性低、环保性差、充电速度慢、低温区衰减、使用寿命短（3至5年）等问题。






*中国宁波网4月17日报道：五年内1200辆车驶上宁波街头*

(宁波日报记者冯瑄通讯员续大治陈杰) 记者坐上18米的超级电容储能式现代电车体验了一把：走进去，明显感觉车子底板较低，车顶较高，有2米左右，内部空间比普通公交车要大，设有42个座位，可最多容纳150人。内部的设计也比较人性化，在下车的地方和车厢中部都有无障碍设施，方便残疾人上下车和乘坐，车座靠背设计略倾斜，乘坐更舒适。

“一辆车相当于一个‘小地铁’。”浙江南车电车有限公司总工程师何安清介绍，车辆采用了低地板设计、铝合金车身等轻量化技术，相比于其他采用锂电池的慢充式纯电动公交车平均减重约1.2吨，而且无缝焊接的铝合金车身使用寿命也更长，可达到12年。配上自主研发的永磁同步电机，效率高达96%，低噪音，低电耗，无污染。车厢内部还设计了安全逃生窗确保乘客安全。

*万一遭遇堵车，会不会影响行驶？“不会。”何安清说，超级电容储能式现代电车都会有辅助电池*，以备不时之需。

去年10月份，全市首条无轨电车储能式现代电车线路的电力设备已开始安装。这条线路总长约10.2公里，沿线公交车站共有23座，其中4座作为充电场站。车行线路自西向东依次为鄞州综合交通枢纽站、鄞州大道天通南路路口、天童南路泰安中路路口，南部商务区站、鄞州公园东站、天童南路首南中路口、鄞州区政府东站、鄞州二院站、市泌尿肾病医院站、前河路四明路口、华泰剑桥二期站、金湾华庭站、四明东路科技路口站、春江花城站、创新路四明东路口、创新路贸城中路口、东裕社区西、理工学院北站、顾家站、培罗成站、鄞州大道下应路口、李关弟中学、创新128西站。

“目前这条线路已经试跑了2个月，每天有5辆超级电容储能式现代电车装满沙袋试跑10趟以上。”何安清表示，从试跑情况看，达到设计要求。一般来说试跑需要3-5个月时间，预计今年年内，这条超级电容储能式现代电车线路会正式投运，届时会有10辆车上路。

今天，*市城市客运管理局与浙江南车电车公司签署1200台超级电容储能式现代电车的采购合同*。按照合同约定，这1200台车辆将分批交付宁波，用于城市公共交通，其中400台用于鄞州区。城市客运管理局方面表示，因为这些车辆的停靠充电装置需要改造，这1200台车辆投放到哪些线路目前尚未明确。

“未来将超级电容无轨电车将成为宁波城市交通的主流。”中国南车株机公司董事长周清和说，目前中国南车不仅与宁波、欧洲的布达佩斯签订了超级电容现代电车合作协议，还与美国、国内的广州、南宁等都达成了合作意向，预计今年产值将达到5亿元。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022

Monkey King said:


> The only sad thing is that the "father of Chinese HSR", Zhijun Liu, is in prison.


'


Liu is fine, You know 商君-商鞅？？？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> yes, in NIngbo, the whole line is 10.2kilometers, 22 stations, and 4 of 22 has recharging set as i show in the pictures.
> 
> now the line is open for public, this the following news is when the line was in testing.
> 
> *奥地利引进中国电动巴士 充电30秒行驶5公里*
> 日期：2015-05-04
> 
> 据中国商务部网站30日消息，奥地利格拉茨控股公司（Graz Holding）4月29日称，格拉茨市的公交系统将从2016年开始投入使用中国产电动巴士。
> 
> 作为格拉茨市的公交运营商，该公司从今年2月起与中国南车集团就电动巴士项目进行谈判，计划明年首批对4至5条公交线路进行试运营。
> 
> * 中国南车集团生产的电动巴士充电30秒即可持续行驶5公里*，(30 seconds for 5 kilo)已成功应用于包括宁波在内的中国5个城市的公共交通系统。《欧盟2030年气候和能源政策白皮书》规定，到2030年欧盟80%的公共交通需由非化石燃料驱动，到2050年这一比例要达到100%。
> 
> *背景资料*
> 
> 据湖南省政府网站介绍，4月16日，在浙江宁波中国南车产业基地举行的中国南车超级电容储能式现代电车全球发布暨宁波首用签约仪式上，浙江省副省长熊建平与中国南车董事长郑昌泓等共同启动，*由“南车株机”子公司浙江南车现代无轨电车有限公司在全球首推的18米超级电容储能式BRT快速公交车以及12米超级电容储能式公交车惊艳亮相*。(two kinds of super capacitance bus, 12meter long, 18meter long)
> 
> *这两款纯电动公交车无须架设空中供电网，只需在公交站点设置充电桩，利用乘客上下车30秒时间即可把电充满，并维持运行5公里以上。而其在制动和下坡时，还可把80%以上刹车能量及势能转换成电能，回收存储起来再使用。在同样运行工况下，比没有回收能力的电车可减少电能消耗30%至50%。*
> (no need speical sky supply network over the bus line, only Charging Point in bus station and the bus energy absorbing system can save the enery when breaking and potentialenergy)
> 
> 
> 这两款超级电容储能式公交车，是“南车株机”在全球首创十秒级闪充超级电容储能式现代电车的两种制式。“十秒级”包含10秒、20秒以及30秒等，是利用乘客上下车30秒内把电充满的一种表述形式。其核心元器件有机体系超级电容主要由高性能炭材料构成，安全性高，可反复充放电100万次以上，适用环境覆盖我国全部地域，使用寿命长达12年，从而解决了锂电池存在的安全性低、环保性差、充电速度慢、低温区衰减、使用寿命短（3至5年）等问题。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *中国宁波网4月17日报道：五年内1200辆车驶上宁波街头*
> 
> (宁波日报记者冯瑄通讯员续大治陈杰) 记者坐上18米的超级电容储能式现代电车体验了一把：走进去，明显感觉车子底板较低，车顶较高，有2米左右，内部空间比普通公交车要大，设有42个座位，可最多容纳150人。内部的设计也比较人性化，在下车的地方和车厢中部都有无障碍设施，方便残疾人上下车和乘坐，车座靠背设计略倾斜，乘坐更舒适。
> 
> “一辆车相当于一个‘小地铁’。”浙江南车电车有限公司总工程师何安清介绍，车辆采用了低地板设计、铝合金车身等轻量化技术，相比于其他采用锂电池的慢充式纯电动公交车平均减重约1.2吨，而且无缝焊接的铝合金车身使用寿命也更长，可达到12年。配上自主研发的永磁同步电机，效率高达96%，低噪音，低电耗，无污染。车厢内部还设计了安全逃生窗确保乘客安全。
> 
> *万一遭遇堵车，会不会影响行驶？“不会。”何安清说，超级电容储能式现代电车都会有辅助电池*，以备不时之需。
> 
> 去年10月份，全市首条无轨电车储能式现代电车线路的电力设备已开始安装。这条线路总长约10.2公里，沿线公交车站共有23座，其中4座作为充电场站。车行线路自西向东依次为鄞州综合交通枢纽站、鄞州大道天通南路路口、天童南路泰安中路路口，南部商务区站、鄞州公园东站、天童南路首南中路口、鄞州区政府东站、鄞州二院站、市泌尿肾病医院站、前河路四明路口、华泰剑桥二期站、金湾华庭站、四明东路科技路口站、春江花城站、创新路四明东路口、创新路贸城中路口、东裕社区西、理工学院北站、顾家站、培罗成站、鄞州大道下应路口、李关弟中学、创新128西站。
> 
> “目前这条线路已经试跑了2个月，每天有5辆超级电容储能式现代电车装满沙袋试跑10趟以上。”何安清表示，从试跑情况看，达到设计要求。一般来说试跑需要3-5个月时间，预计今年年内，这条超级电容储能式现代电车线路会正式投运，届时会有10辆车上路。
> 
> 今天，*市城市客运管理局与浙江南车电车公司签署1200台超级电容储能式现代电车的采购合同*。按照合同约定，这1200台车辆将分批交付宁波，用于城市公共交通，其中400台用于鄞州区。城市客运管理局方面表示，因为这些车辆的停靠充电装置需要改造，这1200台车辆投放到哪些线路目前尚未明确。
> 
> “未来将超级电容无轨电车将成为宁波城市交通的主流。”中国南车株机公司董事长周清和说，目前中国南车不仅与宁波、欧洲的布达佩斯签订了超级电容现代电车合作协议，还与美国、国内的广州、南宁等都达成了合作意向，预计今年产值将达到5亿元。


30 seconds charging, 5km driving, amazing!



ahojunk said:


> Thanks @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 287337
> 
> 
> Just noticed there are green mats on the floor.
> Is that where passengers put their rubbish?
> 
> Btw, this Hankou HSR station is big, neat and tidy. Very nice.


In big stations, cleaners on the train will put big rubbish bags on these green mats, waiting for station staff to handle it.

*Wuchang Railway Station* (Wuhan City's major station for traditional trains)





*Hankou Railway Station*, Wuhan











These green mats are not for passengers.
Dustbins are!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tiqiu

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 287337
> 
> 
> Just noticed there are green mats on the floor.
> 
> Is that where passengers put their rubbish?
> 
> Btw, this Hankou HSR station is big, neat and tidy. Very nice.


The Chinese writings on the green mats read " Rubbish(bags) Collecting Point ".
It maybe time for you to learn some Chinese, Cuzz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Nanpanjiang Bridge of Nanning-Kunming HSR Near Completion*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2016..._128633717.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

[QUOTE = "Tiqiu, post: 8087052, member: 173163"] The Chinese writings on the green mats read "Rubbish (bags) Collecting Point".
It Maybe some time for you to Learn Chinese, cuzz. : Cheers:[/ QUOTE]
@Tiqiu

Chinese is very hard to learn. The hanzi can drive one crazy. The pronunciation has tones.

Now, please give some suggestions on how to learn.

FYI, I can recognize some Chinese characters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

ahojunk said:


> [QUOTE = "Tiqiu, post: 8087052, member: 173163"] The Chinese writings on the green mats read "Rubbish (bags) Collecting Point".
> It Maybe some time for you to Learn Chinese, cuzz. : Cheers:[/ QUOTE]
> @Tiqiu
> 
> Chinese is very hard to learn. The hanzi can drive one crazy. The pronunciation has tones.
> 
> Now, please give some suggestions on how to learn.
> 
> FYI, I can recognize some Chinese characters.


I think with internet learning Chinese becomes a bit easier.
For Hanzi part, these days people can bypass memorizing and writing by using hanzi typing software. I still use ancient xp quanpin input to type. when you know the right pinyin for the words, all hanzi of same pronunciation but different meaning pop up, all you need to do is to choose the right one. You can also type phrase instead of single word.

Thus knowing qinyin and remember the pronunciation are paramount for beginners. For this you may need some introduction class to begin. Given you already know some hanzi, it will be much easier for you to expand because you can always refers to or draw parallel to those old words with new worlds.

Also baidu (Chinese google) can translate from English to Chinese and vise versa, so making sentences is easy again.

In my past,I found that when i had interest in some topics then i could pickup the English words quickly from the relevant news and articles.

These are just my thoughts, hope it helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> I think with internet learning Chinese becomes a bit easier.
> For Hanzi part, these days people can bypass memorizing and writing by using hanzi typing software. I still use ancient xp quanpin input to type. when you know the right pinyin for the words, all hanzi of same pronunciation but different meaning pop up, all you need to do is to choose the right one. You can also type phrase instead of single word.
> 
> Thus knowing qinyin and remember the pronunciation are paramount for beginners. For this you may need some introduction class to begin. Given you already know some hanzi, it will be much easier for you to expand because you can always refers to or draw parallel to those old words with new worlds.
> 
> Also baidu (Chinese google) can translate from English to Chinese and vise versa, so making sentences is easy again.
> 
> In my past,I found that when i had interest in some topics then i could pickup the English words quickly from the relevant news and articles.
> 
> These are just my thoughts, hope it helps.


Quanpin input?
lol, try sogou!
It can memorise your habits.
When I input "people's republic of china", I will type z h r m g h g.





*The beauty of freight railways in the winter*
Chifeng-Daban-Baiyinhua Railway, Northeastern China























@anant_s @Chinese Bamboo

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> Quanpin input?
> lol, try sogou!
> It can memorise your habits.
> When I input "people's republic of china", I will type z h r m g h g.
> View attachment 287445
> 
> 
> *The beauty of freight railways in the winter*
> Chifeng-Daban-Baiyinhua Railway, Northeastern China
> View attachment 287454
> View attachment 287455
> 
> View attachment 287451
> View attachment 287453
> View attachment 287456
> View attachment 287457
> View attachment 287452
> 
> @anant_s @Chinese Bamboo


These pogoda remind me of what I have posted before!They all are beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CHN Bamboo



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> View attachment 287526
> View attachment 287528
> View attachment 287529


The 庆州白塔pagoda I posted was built in the year of 1049, Liao Dynasty.





Some pagodas I have visited recently.
One in downtown Nanjing City





One in Zhenjiang City








@Chinese Bamboo There are some differences among tower, pavilion and pagoda.
I'm not sure whether your photos are all about pagodas or not.

This is a tower in Wuhan, I think u are very familiar with.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Full steam ahead for China's global rail projects*
By Zhong Nan (China Daily) Updated: 2016-01-19 07:45






A train pulls into a station in Luoyang city, Henan province, June 30, 2015. [Photo / IC]​
*Work starts on landmark project in Indonesia with more planned elsewhere including the US and Malaysia*
China Railway International Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China Railway Corp Group, and a consortium of Indonesian state-owned companies, will start constructing a $5.5 billion high-speed railway line from Jakarta to Bandung on Thursday.

The construction of Indonesia's first high-speed railway currently is awaiting the approval of its detailed engineering design and environmental impact analysis.

China Railway Corp, the country's railway operator, said it will accelerate the pace of building both high-speed and regular railways in countries including Indonesia, Russia, the United States and Malaysia to compete with rivals from Japan, Germany and France.

Sheng Guangzu, general manager of CRC, said the company will deploy more resources and manpower to construct big-ticket international projects such as the China-Laos railway, the China-Thailand railway, the Hungary-Serbia railway and a light rail project in Pakistan.

"CRC will quicken the pace of promoting its railway standards abroad, cooperation of trans-shipment rail cargo and multi-model transportation services to develop international logistics markets, especially in markets along the Belt and Road Initiative," said Sheng.

The initiative, proposed by China in 2013, is a trade and infrastructure network that includes the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road. The planned network connects Asia, Europe and Africa, and passes through more than 60 countries and regions.

"Most of the countries on these trade routes, especially in Central Asia, Southeast Asia, the Middle East and East Europe, are planning to build new high-speed rail lines or upgrade their existing railway systems," said Zhao Jian, a professor of urban planning at Beijing Jiaotong University.

Zhao said because of lower costs, these countries are keen to acquire infrastructure construction and technological support from China for daily operations, maintenance, training and other related services.

China is in talks with more than 20 countries, including Thailand, Singapore, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Iran, the United Kingdom and the US, on potential high-speed train projects.

CRC and China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's biggest trainmaker, is also preparing to build infrastructure facilities and export bullet trains for a high-speed rail project in Russia connecting Moscow and Kazan. The length of the line is expected to be about 770 kilometers and will run through seven Russian regions with a total population of more than 25 million.

China exported railway equipment worth $4.36 billion in 2014, up 22.6 percent year-on-year, according to the General Administration of Customs.

In addition, a high-speed railway project between Las Vegas and Los Angeles will be built by a joint venture formed by Chinese rail companies and XpressWest Enterprises, a US passenger rail service provider.

Construction work between Nevada and California is expected to start as early as September this year, and the estimated investment for the project is $12.7 billion.

In addition, a Chinese consortium led by the Third Railway Survey and Design Institute Group Corp was chosen to conduct the feasibility study on New Delhi-Mumbai rail project, a big step forward in the development of India's rail industry.
*
More high-speed investment on track*

China will spend 800 billion yuan ($122 billion) in fixed-asset investment on its railway system this year, with passenger and freight capacity up 10 percent and 2 percent, respectively, according to the head of the country's railway operator.

Sheng Guangzu, general manager of China Railway Corp, said China will maintain railway investment and improve railway construction in central and western regions, as well as enhance its capability of multi-modal logistics services to further cooperate with road and water transportation system to create more market growth points from fast-growing logistics industry.

China's total fixed-asset investment reached 823.8 billion yuan in 2015, with 9,531 kilometers of new railways, including 3,306 km high-speed rail lines, being put into use, according to the CRC annual conference held on Sunday.

China took the top spot with high-speed rail extending more than 19,000 kilometers by the end of last year, accounting for 60 percent of global high-speed rail lines.

The central government increased railway spending from the original 630 billion yuan to 800 billion yuan last year as a part of its measures to cushion the downward pressure of the economy.

Luo Renjian, a researcher at the Institute of Transport Research at the National Development and Reform Commission, said the reform of funding methods in rail construction is the most vital part of the entire reform of the rail system as governments can no longer work alone in funding rail construction projects and paying the railway maintenance bill forever.

China reformed the funding of railway construction and called for accelerated rail construction in central and western regions in 2014. Since then, multiple fundraising for railway construction has been pledged, including a greater role for private capital and the establishment of a railway development fund, which is expected to bring billions of yuan in funding from private investors.

"We will continue to open it up to the market and take practical measures to attract private funds with profitable projects while continuing the less-profitable construction of railways in central and western areas," said Sheng.

The CRC said about 2.5 billion trips by train were made in 2015, up 10 percent for the third year running, Non-container cargo transportation increased 18.7 percent in 2015 from the previous year and container cargo transportation rose 20.2 percent year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*CRH250* @AndrewJin 

















Prototype in 2016？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Making a proposal on the high-speed train
1月16日，列车安全员张李春运前的最后一个休息日，他决定向乘高铁旅行的女友求婚。张李今年29岁，来自安徽淮南，大学毕业后参军，2013年底转业到上海铁路局杭州客运段高铁二队。女友小杨是安徽淮南一名医生，两人在相亲活动中认识，相处至今已一年多。 为了这次求婚，他抱着99朵玫瑰，先从浙江杭州乘高铁至江苏溧阳，再从溧阳站登上高铁与女友会合。张李的不少同事，也都放弃了休息，赶到列车上为他加油助威。 在众多高铁旅客的共同见证下，小杨答应了张李的求婚。两人短暂相聚数小时，小杨就乘高铁返回安徽。张李则留在杭州，备战他工作生涯中的第三个春运。 张李说：“这次春运结束后，我们就结婚。”
*
16 January was the last weekend before Spring Festival Travel Rush for train safety supervisor Zhang Li who is now working in Hangzhou HSR No.2 Team, Shanghai Railway Bureau. He decided to make a proposal to his girlfriend, Xiaoyang, a doctor in Huainan, Anhui Province. He took a bullet train from Hangzhou to Liyang where he joined her girlfriend on the train to surprise her. Many of his colleagues gave up their weekend holidays to witness this precious moment on the flying bullet. After spending several hours together they took bullet trains back to their respective cities, Hangzhou and Huainan, with blessings from passengers on the train. Zhang Li would be busy preparing for the third Spring Festival Travel Rush in his career and he said they would marry right after this travel rush.

Nervous!
waiting at Hangzhou East Railway Station, Hangzhou City





At Liyang Railway Station





Preparing the flower floor





*Surprise!*









Blessings!









The last photo before Spring Festival Travel Rush




@anant_s @Götterdämmerung @UKBengali @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @Dungeness @JSCh



cirr said:


> *CRH250* @AndrewJin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prototype in 2016？


Could u summarise pls?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *Making a proposal on the high-speed train
> 1月16日，列车安全员张李春运前的最后一个休息日，他决定向乘高铁旅行的女友求婚。张李今年29岁，来自安徽淮南，大学毕业后参军，2013年底转业到上海铁路局杭州客运段高铁二队。女友小杨是安徽淮南一名医生，两人在相亲活动中认识，相处至今已一年多。 为了这次求婚，他抱着99朵玫瑰，先从浙江杭州乘高铁至江苏溧阳，再从溧阳站登上高铁与女友会合。张李的不少同事，也都放弃了休息，赶到列车上为他加油助威。 在众多高铁旅客的共同见证下，小杨答应了张李的求婚。两人短暂相聚数小时，小杨就乘高铁返回安徽。张李则留在杭州，备战他工作生涯中的第三个春运。 张李说：“这次春运结束后，我们就结婚。”
> *
> 16 January was the last weekend before Spring Festival Travel Rush for train safety supervisor Zhang Li who is now working in Hangzhou HSR No.2 Team, Shanghai Railway Bureau. He decided to make a proposal to her girlfriend, Xiaoyang, a doctor in Huainan, Anhui Province. He took a bullet train from Hangzhou to Liyang where he joined her girlfriend on the train to surprise her. Many of his colleagues gave up their weekend holidays to witness this precious moment on the flying bullet. After spending several hours on the trai they took bullet trains back to their respective cities, Hangzhou and Huainan, with blessings from passengers on the train. Zhang Li would be busy preparing for the 3 third Spring Festival Travel Rush in his career and he said they would marry right after this travel rush.
> 
> Nervous!
> waiting at Hangzhou East Railway Station, Hangzhou City
> View attachment 288163
> 
> 
> At Liyang Railway Station
> View attachment 288164
> 
> 
> Preparing the flower floor
> View attachment 288165
> 
> 
> *Surprise!*
> View attachment 288166
> 
> View attachment 288168
> 
> 
> Blessings!
> View attachment 288167
> 
> View attachment 288169
> 
> 
> The last photo before Spring Festival Travel Rush
> View attachment 288170
> 
> @anant_s @Götterdämmerung @UKBengali @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @Dungeness @JSCh
> 
> 
> Could u summarise pls?


Thats a very sweet story
I wish Xiaoyang and Zhang Li, a great life together ahead.
God Bless them.

PS: Thought u guys would also love this story
@Levina @thesolar65 @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Thats a very sweet story
> I wish Xiaoyang and Zhang Li, a great life together ahead.
> God Bless them.
> 
> PS: Thought u guys would also love this story
> @Levina @thesolar65 @nair


Very busy time for those railway staff in the coming Spring Festival Travel Rush(24 Jan- 3 March), they should have higher salary!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> they should have higher salary!


oh absolutely.
Railway staff ensures that everyone reaches their destination in time for festivities by working hard.
So a little financial bonus is thoroughly deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

anant_s said:


> Thats a very sweet story
> I wish Xiaoyang and Zhang Li, a great life together ahead.
> God Bless them.
> 
> PS: Thought u guys would also love this story
> @Levina @thesolar65 @nair




Love is a human feeling. No matter which culture, or side you are, you are always rejoiced by hearing such stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's railways embrace travel peak*
*Spring Festival travel rush to officially commence on 24 January*
Photo taken on Jan.17, 2016 shows passengers in railway station of Shijiazhuang, capital of China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Looking at the number of people, those ticket machines and check-in machines are given quite a workout.

They have to be pretty reliable otherwise there will be angry customers!

@AndrewJin 

Do you have more information about them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Looking at the number of people, those ticket machines and check-in machines are given quite a workout.
> 
> They have to be pretty reliable otherwise there will be angry customers!
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> Do you have more information about them?


U mean check-in machines and ticket vending machines?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> U mean check-in machines and ticket vending machines?


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Shanghai Railway Makes Full Preparation for Chunyun
2016-01-18 10:27:23 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Huang Yue





Jan 17, 2016. Machinists maintaining and examining trains in Shanghai. Shanghai Railway Bureau has carried out the repair schedule to make full preparation for the upcoming Chunyun, the Spring Festival travel season. [Photo: Xinhua/Chen Fei]





Jan 17, 2016. Machinists maintaining and examining trains in Shanghai. Shanghai Railway Bureau has carried out the repair schedule to make full preparation for the upcoming Chunyun, the Spring Festival travel season. [Photo: Xinhua/Chen Fei]





Jan 17, 2016. Machinists maintaining and examining trains in Shanghai. Shanghai Railway Bureau has carried out the repair schedule to make full preparation for the upcoming Chunyun, the Spring Festival travel season. [Photo: Xinhua/Chen Fei]





Jan 17, 2016. Machinists maintaining and examining trains in Shanghai. Shanghai Railway Bureau has carried out the repair schedule to make full preparation for the upcoming Chunyun, the Spring Festival travel season. [Photo: Xinhua/Chen Fei]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Looking at the number of people, those ticket machines








Ticket machines enable passengers to buy tickets or print tickets very quickly with cash or bank cards.
However, only second-generation ID cards holders can use them since only such cards can be read automatically.

If a Chinese only holds a passport, family Hukou, certificate of officers, etc, he/she can only buy or pick tickets at the counter. Similarly, foreigners, HK/Macao/Taiwan residents have to go to the counter.







There are two types.
One is automatic ticket vending machine.
U can buy ticket with cash, credit card or deposit card.
U can also print tickets which u buy online, via APP or via telephone.












The other one is ticket printing machine.
Only printing pre-ordered ticket is allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

ahojunk said:


>


This is Self Diagnostic feature, usually installed as an assistance for maintainers. It provides a lot of data such as bearing wear, critical clearances, stress on load bearing structure etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> check-in machines


@ahojunk
*Check-in* (gates/ticket checks)
I am showing u 3 photos.
The first one is a second-tier city(Hankou railway station), the second one is first-tier city(Shanghai Hongqiao transportation hub), the last one is a 4th-tier city(Xianning North). U can see there are gate numbers in the first 2 photos. In general there are 2 regions in a big terminal station, A and B, or North/South, West/East. A 16-car train will have separate check-in machines and respective waiting area, for example 11A for car1-8 and 11B for car9-16.





@anant_s See the second floor of the waiting room, a lot of restaurants, u can eat there or take away.






For a small station as shown in photo3, the waiting area is mixed because it is not a terminal station.





When *check-in*, (usually 15 minutes ahead of schedule at a terminal station, less time for a midway station) insert your blue magnet ticket in the machine and then. If the ticket is valid, the door will open and at the same time u should get back your ticket. If your ticket is a red one(not magnetic), then u have to line up in the staffed check-in which is just besides check-in machines. Another case is, if u are taking a 300km/h train on a pure 300km/h trunk line(your starting station and your ending station are both stations on a trunk 300km/h HSR), u can directly use your second-generation ID card to check-in without printing your ticket.

When *check-out*, repeat the same process.
U can see check-out tunnels are classified into blue ticket(automatic) and red ticket(staffed)
Check-out of Hankou Station of Wuhan










Check-out machines at a small station





Check-out at Shanghai Hongqiao

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin 

I know that some HSR stations are bigger than small airports.

To give the other readers here an indication of their size, can you post pictures of the waiting rooms at large and small HSR stations.

I am sure you will have pictures of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarisse soentoro

Any news regarding latest HST rolling stock guys? I'm so curious with CRH350 Standardised so i keep reading the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*100th page*
@ahojunk @TaiShang @powastick @Shotgunner51 @cirr @JSCh @yusheng @Daniel808 @anant_s @Jguo et al
Thank your for your contribution to this thread.




ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> I know that some HSR stations are bigger than small airports.
> 
> To give the other readers here an indication of their size, can you post pictures of the waiting rooms at large and small HSR stations.
> 
> I am sure you will have pictures of them.


Let me continue the previous topic on check-in which is in the waiting room.
In a big railway station, such as Shanghai Hongqiao(3rd biggest), Hangzhou East(7th biggest), Wuhan(22nd biggest), the waiting room has 2 sections, one for first half of a train, the other for the rest. So first after u print your ticket at TVMs, look at the number of check-in which is printed on the upper right corner of your ticket, for example, 11A. Similarly, there will be a 11B for the same train, but different cars.

After you receive ID check and security check at the entrance of the waiting room, u will see a big screen of the recent timetable. U see bullet trains at a terminal station are very frequent. The purpose of such big waiting rooms is to provide a separate waiting area and separate check-in for each train. More importantly, waiting rooms are just beyond platforms, and each waiting area/check in is just beyond its corresponding platform.
(Such design can only been seen in big or some of the medium size of railway stations)






*Hangzhou East*(7th biggest, ranking by the number of platforms), Eastern China





*Shanghai Hongqiao*(3rd biggest), Eastern China








*Chengdu East*(11th biggest), Western China







p.s. Chengdu's railway stations are characterised by a lot of passengers wearing panda costumes.

Next it's my most familiar station which is 3 subway stops from my home.
*Hankou Railway Station*, Central China.
This is a very typical medium size station, less than 20 platforms.
（not in the top30 ranking)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

@ahojunk I'd like to show u a rare case among top30 biggest railway stations in China.
*Wuhan Railway Station*, in my city Wuhan.
(22nd biggest, 20 platforms)

First, ID/security check





Then a big screen with information of recent train services can be seen.
(Green means check-in starts, red means check-in stops)





This high-speed railway station on Beijing-HK HSR is unique because









In nearly all big stations like the ones I showed before, waiting rooms are just beyond platforms.
But in Wuhan Railway Station as u can see from this photo, the ceiling is high and the waiting rooms are at the two ends.





Such designs make platforms look spacious.
Passengers feel less stressful compared to on other low-ceiling platforms.
The following photo shows the platform at the transition from high-ceiling to low-ceiling.





However, it has flaws.
The waiting rooms are totally divided into 2, one at the western end, one at the eastern end.
Each waiting room is much smaller.








During festivals like Mid-autumn day, tomb sweeping day and of course spring festival, this station is usually insanely congested.



clarisse soentoro said:


> Any news regarding latest HST rolling stock guys? I'm so curious with CRH350 Standardised so i keep reading the thread.


600,000km trial operation on different high-speed railways across China.
1-2 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*
Indonesia starts construction of high-speed rail line*
WALINI, Indonesia (AP) — Indonesia broke ground Thursday on a joint project with China to build Southeast Asia's first high speed rail service, linking the Indonesian capital Jakarta with Bandung in western Java.

The 142.3 kilometer (88.4 mile) railway worth $5.5 billion is being constructed by PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China, a joint venture between an Indonesian consortium of four state-owned companies and China Railway International Co. Ltd.

The groundbreaking ceremony was presided over by Indonesia's President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, who signed an inscription on a large stone in Walini, a West Java town and location of one of the railway's eight stations.

The rail deal was signed in October after Indonesia selected China over Japan for the three-year project. China agreed to complete railway without using Indonesian government money or requiring a government guarantee for loans. Indonesian companies have a combined 60 percent stake in the project.

Jokowi said not using the state budget for the rail project in heavily populated Java meant money wasn't taken away from infrastructure projects in other parts of Indonesia, a sprawling archipelago.

He said other railways are under construction in Sumatra and Sulawesi while others are planned for Papua and Kalimantan.

Also on hand for the ground breaking was Chinese State Councilor Wang Yong who arrived Wednesday and also will meet with Jokowi.

The trains are expected start operating in early 2019 with speeds of 250 kilometers (155 miles) an hour, and a fare of about $16 for a journey of about 40 minutes. The existing trains to Bandung, the capital of West Java province, take about three hours and cost about $8.

The Jakarta-Bandung line is part of a 750-kilometer (466-mile) high-speed train plant that would cut across four provinces on the main island of Java and end in the country's second largest city of Surabaya.

Several Southeast Asian countries are looking to replace or update aging rail networks, provoking fierce commercial competition between Japan and China which have expertise in developing high speed trains. A line linking Singapore with Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia is expected to be finished in 2020.

Jokowi who came to power in late 2014, has ambitious plans to improve Indonesia's infrastructure, which could boost manufacturing and create hundreds of thousands of new jobs.

The Indonesian state-owned companies in the joint venture with China are construction company PT Wijaya Karya, railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia, toll-road builder PT Jasa Marga and plantation company PT Perkebunan Nusantara VIII.





A visitor walks past a model of the high-speed train which will connect the capital city of Jakarta to the country's fourth largest city, Bandung, during the groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of its railway in Cikalong Wetan, West Java, Indonesia, Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)





Indonesian president Joko Widodo, left, inspects a model of the high-speed train which will connect the capital city of Jakarta to the country's fourth largest city, Bandung, with President of China Railway Corp. Sheng Guangzu, right, Chinese State Councillor Wang Yong, second right, and Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xie Feng, third right, during the groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of its railway in Cikalong Wetan, West Java, Indonesia, Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)





Indonesian Muslim women pose for a photo near the model of the high-speed train which will connect the capital city of Jakarta to the country's fourth largest city, Bandung, during the groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of its railway in Cikalong Wetan, West Java, Indonesia, Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)





Indonesian President Joko Widodo, right wearing a white helmet, leads a pack of people as he inspects the construction site of the high-speed railway which will connect Jakarta, the capital city of Indonesia, to Bandung, the country's fourth largest city, during its groundbreaking ceremony in Cikalong Wetan, West Java, Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)





Indonesian president Joko Widodo, center, inspects a model of the high-speed railway which will connect the capital city of Jakarta to the country's fourth largest city, Bandung, along with Director of Indonesia China High Speed Train Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan, left, President of China Railway Corp. Sheng Guangzu, right, Chinese State Councillor Wang Yong, second right, and Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xie Feng, fourth right, during the groundbreaking ceremony for its construction in Cikalong Wetan, West Java, Indonesia, Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)





Indonesian President Joko Widodo, center, gestures as he inspects a model of the high-speed train which will connect the capital city of Jakarta to the country's fourth largest city, Bandung, along with, from left to right, West Java Governor Ahmad Heryawan, Director of Indonesia China High Speed Train Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan, Indonesian Minister for State Enterprises Rini Soemarno, President of China Railway Corp. Sheng Guangzu and Chinese State Councilor Wang Yong, during the groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of its railway in Cikalong Wetan, West Java, Indonesia, Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)
@TaiShang @Dungeness @Martian2 @JSCh @Jguo @Economic superpower et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Rebirth of Xiamen City's old railway station*
*Reopened on 24th January 2016*

*Xiamen Railway Station 2 decades ago





The rebuilt Xiamen Railway Station
Northern entrance and waiting rooms will be officially opened on 24th January 2016.








Xiamen's new high-speed railway terminal
Xiamen North Railway Station








*
Photos taken in last winter
*Xiamen North Railway Station*
Waiting room and check-in
*



*

*Platform*
*



*

*Arrival floor*
BRT provided, subway in the future
*



*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

What a big contrast and improvement of the new over the old.

Old Xiamen Station.





New Xiamen Station.





What some people don't understand is we also need the supporting HSR infrastructure such as bigger capacity railway stations, booking system, signal system, maintenance workshops, etc. over and above the new tracks and rolling stock to make the entire HSR work.

It is certainly more than just building the new tracks and putting in the fast rolling stock. 

There are other things that have to be considered!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> What a big contrast and improvement of the new over the old.
> 
> Old Xiamen Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Xiamen Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What some people don't understand is we also need the supporting HSR infrastructure such as bigger capacity railway stations, booking system, signal system, maintenance workshops, etc. over and above the new tracks and rolling stock to make the entire HSR work.
> 
> It is certainly more than just building the new tracks and putting in the fast rolling stock.
> 
> There are other things that have to be considered!


Thanks to Alibaba's cloud technology, millions of Chinese can book their railway tickets at 12306.com/12306 app at the same time!
Before 2015 spring festival, the highest page views per day of 12306.com reached 29.7 billion.
More than 5 million tickets were sold online on the busiest day.
It can settle 1032 orders per second.





And the new Xiamen North HSR Station is scheduled to be extended with 17 more platforms to the north to meet the future need of new high-speed railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

Warnings!
The following photos are off-topic!

I went to one of the Wanda Malls here in Wuhan last week
Some photos I'd like to share

*Chu River Han Street*
(Chu as in the Kingdom of Chu, 2000-3000 years ago before Qin's unification; Han as in Wuhan, Han Dynasty, Han Chinese, Han River)

*Before*





Thanks to Wanda Group!
It becomes not just a shopping paradise, but also a cultural centre with an indoor movie park, a theatre for local shows and apartment buildings providing free housing to local residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*There is a 4-floor bookstore!*

















An interesting combination
Putin, Hilary and Tu Youyou, the Chinese medicine nobel prize winner





At night!







@ahojunk @Dungeness @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @cirr @Daniel808 @russiarussia et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> *There is a 4-floor bookstore!*
> View attachment 289187
> View attachment 289188
> View attachment 289186
> View attachment 289185
> View attachment 289221
> 
> 
> An interesting combination
> Putin, Hilary and Tu Youyou, the Chinese medicine nobel prize winner
> View attachment 289218
> 
> 
> At night!
> View attachment 289190
> View attachment 289189
> 
> @ahojunk @Dungeness @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @cirr @Daniel808 @russiarussia et al




The China's scale of the city transformation is unprecedented in the history of mankind!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Dungeness said:


> The China's scale of the city transformation is unprecedented in the history of mankind!


.
Yes, me too. I am astonished by the scale and speed of transformation in China!

Eight years ago, there was no HSR in China. Today in Jan 2016, China has the world's largest HSR network which made up 60% of the world's HSR network. It has the longest HSR route. It has the HSR that is highest above sea level (with the highest tunnel). It has HSR that runs across the desert and strong winds. It has HSR that runs in cold climate in NE China, and HSR that runs in tropical Hainan. It has the fastest operating speed of 350 kph with the smoothest ride. It has increasing customer patronage with the largest passenger/mileage, etc, etc.

That's is why I am so fascinated by China but I have to admit that I am a little biased!

I used to view China as a backward and poor country 20 years ago but not today.

-------
I find the following interesting as air stewardesses and HSR stewardesses are sharing their knowledge and "exchanging service experiences". This activity is hosted by Xian Railway Bureau and China Eastern Airlines.

XI'AN, Jan. 23, 2016 (Xinhua) -- CRH stewardesses and flight stewardesses exchange service experience and serve the passengers together at a CRH train in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Jan. 23, 2016. Xi'an Railway Bureau and China Eastern Airlines jointly hosted the activity on Saturday to exchange service experiences preparing for the upcoming Spring Festival travel rush.

Below are some pictures, enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

ahojunk said:


> .
> Yes, me too.* I am astonished by the scale and speed of transformation in China!*
> 
> Eight years ago, there was no HSR in China. Today in Jan 2016, China has the world's largest HSR network which made up 60% of the world's HSR network. It has the longest HSR route. It has the HSR that is highest above sea level (with the highest tunnel). It has HSR that runs across the desert and strong winds. It has HSR that runs in cold climate in NE China, and HSR that runs in tropical Hainan. It has the fastest operating speed of 350 kph with the smoothest ride. It has increasing customer patronage with the largest passenger/mileage, etc, etc.
> 
> That's is why I am so fascinated by China but I have to admit that I am a little biased!
> 
> I used to view China as a backward and poor country 20 years ago but not today.




Absolutely！Especially in the context of developed (or developing) democratic countries, where any infrastructure project worth mentioning could turn into an eternal ordeal. Many countries have been discussing HSR dreams for as long as 30 years, but yet to lay a single foot of track.

Young people in China may take "China Speed" for granted, but for many overseas Chinese, today's China is nothing less than a miracle. I still remember the time of Wen-Yong train accident in 2011, those Nay Sayers in both China and in other parts of the world, including many in PDF, literally turned the unfortunate accident into a China-Bashing Carnival. Look at what China has done since then!

For the past 60+ year, China has singlehandedly proved to the world that the history of mankind has yet to end, and there are more than one way to achieve prosperity for a poor country, but which is exactly what the western world is afraid of. China will face lots of challenges, but so does any country in the world.

Hats off to China!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> Yes, me too. I am astonished by the scale and speed of transformation in China!
> 
> Eight years ago, there was no HSR in China. Today in Jan 2016, China has the world's largest HSR network which made up 60% of the world's HSR network. It has the longest HSR route. It has the HSR that is highest above sea level (with the highest tunnel). It has HSR that runs across the desert and strong winds. It has HSR that runs in cold climate in NE China, and HSR that runs in tropical Hainan. It has the fastest operating speed of 350 kph with the smoothest ride. It has increasing customer patronage with the largest passenger/mileage, etc, etc.
> 
> That's is why I am so fascinated by China but I have to admit that I am a little biased!
> 
> I used to view China as a backward and poor country 20 years ago but not today.
> 
> -------
> I find the following interesting as air stewardesses and HSR stewardesses are sharing their knowledge and "exchanging service experiences". This activity is hosted by Xian Railway Bureau and China Eastern Airlines.
> 
> XI'AN, Jan. 23, 2016 (Xinhua) -- CRH stewardesses and flight stewardesses exchange service experience and serve the passengers together at a CRH train in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Jan. 23, 2016. Xi'an Railway Bureau and China Eastern Airlines jointly hosted the activity on Saturday to exchange service experiences preparing for the upcoming Spring Festival travel rush.
> 
> Below are some pictures, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 289297
> 
> 
> View attachment 289298
> 
> 
> View attachment 289299
> 
> 
> View attachment 289296
> 
> 
> View attachment 289300
> 
> 
> View attachment 289301


Who is flight stewardess, who is CRH stewardess?
They are equally elegant!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

My observations of the uncanny similarities between air travel and HSR travel in China:-

1) The HSR station size remind me of small airports.
2) You need id (ID card or passport) to purchase tickets.
3) The security procedure of checking baggage very similar to that at airports.
4) The waiting rooms are of similar sizes.
5) Prior to getting to the platforms, your ticket is machine scanned (similar to airplane boarding check in)
6) The stewardess' uniform remind me of airline stewardess. They are equally beautiful and elegant
7) HSR speed is fast and getting closer to airplane speed.


HSR beats airplane travel (for distances less than 1000 km):-
- punctuality, less delay compared to airplanes
- frequency - every few minutes there is a train
- stops between the end-points 
- convenience, the HSR stations are located in the city centre
- you don't need lengthy check-in time at the HSR station.
- the HSR seating is more comfortable
- better view from the HSR window, you can see the countryside, etc.


However, air travel beats HSR travel for distances more than 1000 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Sino-Myanmar Railway bridge with longest span in the world starts construction*
By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 13:26, January 25, 2016






Photo taken on Jan. 19 shows the pier and cable crane tower of the Nu River Bridge. (Photo/Xinhua)
​





Photo taken on Jan. 19 shows the pier and cable crane tower of the Nu River Bridge. (Photo/Xinhua)​
Construction begins on the Nu River Bridge, a project along the Sino-Myanmar Railway, on Jan. 24. It will be the steel truss railroad bridge with the longest span in the world.

Located at the junction of the Shidian county and Longling county in southwest China's Yunnan Province, the Nu River Bridge will have a total length of 1,024 meters. The height of the bridge above the river will be 211 meters. The bridge will mainly use steel truss arch beams with a span of 490 meters.

Yan Shuxin, a director from the constructors, China Railway 18 Bureau Group, said that due to restrictions arising from the special topography of the Nu River and Gaoligong mountains, the railway station will be built upon a deck. The width of the deck will reach 24.9 meters, which will be the widest among the same type of railway bridges in China. The construction of the Nu River Bridge will use over 46,000 tons of steel. It will require rare precision in the manufacturing of the steel trusses, and pose high risks in terms of assembling steel trusses at high-altitude.

The Sino-Myanmar Railway linking China's Kunming and Myanmar's Yangon covers a total length of 1,920 kilometers, among which, a 690-km-long section is in the territory of China. A 350-km-long railway from Kunming to Dali in China has been built. With the Nu River Railway Bridge, the 340-km-long railway linking Dali and Ruili will help to reduce the current travel time of 7 hours to about 2 hours by train.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC Locomotives for Belarus leaving China!











*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*One of the metro manufacturing bases of CRRC in Dalian




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*More high-speed services to be added in 2016*

By CHENG YINGQI (China Daily)

Updated: 2016-01-11 07:24

*China will increase the number of passenger train services by 571 this year, including 563 high-speed services*, according to the latest adjustment to the national railways plan.

According to the data released by China Railway Corp on Sunday, 6,284 passenger train services now run every day nationwide, with more than 60 percent of them high-speed.

The latest adjustment will further increase the capacity of high-speed links between Beijing and Shenyang in Liaoning province, Beijing and Hangzhou in Zhejiang province, and Guiyang in Guizhou province and Shenzhen, among others, chinanews.comreported.

Capacity pressure on regular services will also be relieved by additional express trains, the report added, such as between Shanghai and Shaoguan in Guangdong province, Shenzhen and Luoyang in Henan province, Lanzhou in Gansu province and Hefei in Anhui province.

According to China Railway Corp, the country was forecast to have 18,000 kilometers of high-speed railway in operation by the end of 2015, linking all the cities with populations larger than 500,000.

From January to August, 1.72 billion journeys were made on the rail network.

"In 2014, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway transported more than 100 million people, with more than 250 trains running every day," Cai Qinghua, former chairman of Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway Corp, was earlier quoted as saying by Shanghai-based The Paper.

"Even that capacity cannot meet demand in peak periods. If demand keeps growing at speed, we may need a second Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway someday," he said.

However, He Huawu, chief engineer for China Railway Corp, dismissed concerns about capacity.

"There is still enough space to improve," he said. "In the near future, the passenger flow will be split by new railway lines; for example, the Beijing-Kowloon line will ease some of the pressure on the Beijing-Guangzhou and Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railways."

In addition, the Beijing-Shanghai line was designed for speeds of up to 350 kilometers an hour, but now the operating speed is only 250 to 300 km/h.

"We have to calculate the economic feasibility if we increase the speed," he said. "We're collecting data to calculate the additional costs ... and we'll try to figure out an optimal speed that is both economic and meets the increasing demand."

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_23016855.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> more than 60 percent of them high-speed


60%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Construction of the 1629km Sichuan-Tibet（Chengdu-Lhasa）railway fast-tracked in the 13th 5-year period 2016-2020


















*LiuGong’s Equipment Demonstrates its Tough Performance in a Tough World*
_
26 January 2016
_
From the “Roof of the World” in Tibet to the snow-covered Antarctic, LiuGong machines have left their mark irrespective of the weather conditions. Not only have they helped to advance construction in the plateau area, but they have also contributed greatly to the progress of scientific research in the South Pole.

*At an Elevation of 3,000 Metres, the LiuGong Side-dump Loader 50CN “Stands Out for its Efficiency”* 

The railway stretching from Lhasa to Nyingchi along the Yarlung Tsangpo River is 435km in length. Over 90% of it lies at an elevation of more than 3,000 metres above sea level. With tough natural conditions such as thin air, high altitudes and a complicated geological landscape, these regions pose many challenges to the construction of tunnels and bridges, resulting in a sparse infrastructure network. Benzhongshan Tunnel is one of the 47 tunnels currently under the charge of EPC, contractor of China Railway 17th Bureau Group. Chengdu Haofeng Labor Service Co., Ltd. (Chengdu Haofeng for short) is undertaking the construction of one section of this tunnel.

Gao Yunjiang, General Manager of Chengdu Haofeng, owes the company’s winning bid to its construction capability and equipment. The LiuGong 50CN wheel loaders complete with side dump high capacity buckets have proven to be a dependable workhorse for the heavy earthworks and pick and carry applications. Gao said, “Since 2006, we have used LiuGong wheel loaders for tunnel construction. This time in Tibet is no exception. These machines play a significant role in these types of projects and have never let me down.”

“Unlike in other conditions, tunnel construction is subject to strict requirements on operational efficiency, stability, durability, and dust resistance. Actually, I started using LiuGong wheel loaders based on the advice of my fellow villagers.” Gao continued, “As far as I know, among my fellow villagers that have also engaged in tunnel construction, 90% of them are using LiuGong wheel loaders. My experiences confirm that LiuGong wheel loaders are indeed endurable, efficient, practical for heavy loads, and completely suited for tunnel construction under severe conditions.”

Gao’s rapid career development is a strong validation of his choice. With the support of his LiuGong equipment, Gao has managed to, within a short space of time, establish his own labour service company, which has since undertaken projects nationwide and built a solid foundation in the field of tunnel construction. Following the development of his business, Gao has purchased more LiuGong wheel loaders. “A few years ago, when we were constructing tunnels in Guizhou, we ordered 10 LiuGong wheel loaders at once. Up to now, I have bought at least 70 LiuGong wheel loaders in total.”

In 2015, Gao’s business reached Tibet after his company won the bid to construct the Benzhongshan tunnel. Even in this harsher environment, he still chose to use LiuGong equipment. Gao revealed that the Tibetan Plateau poses higher requirements on machines like wheel loaders due to the thin air, lack of oxygen, large day-night temperature difference, and wind-blown sand. As tunnel construction places special emphasis on the timely delivery of results, wheel loaders must be efficient, competent and equipped for continuous operation.

“Since April, these LiuGong 50CN side-dump wheel loaders have operated for almost 24 hours every day. They have never failed in close to 2,000 hours. Moreover, it is noteworthy that even in the difficult plateau regions, LiuGong wheel loaders are still able to maintain their high standards of efficiency, especially in the case of heavy loads.” Gao was full of praise: “As you know, this tunnel is quite remote and transport networks are not very extensive in Tibet. If our equipment should fail, maintenance will surely be a thorny problem and the whole schedule will be disrupted. LiuGong wheel loaders are our lucky stars. Without them, we will not be able to complete the job on time.”

*On the Roof of the World, LiuGong’s Wheel Loaders Operate Perfectly* 

LiuGong started upgrading its machines in 2014 in response to the new Stage III emission standard for non-road mobile machinery. Building on existing Stage II models, LiuGong replaced outdated engines and engaged in the overall upgrading and rebuilding of its products, with the aim of laying a solid foundation for the future Stage III machines.

As soon as LiuGong’s new wheel loaders, which come equipped with Cummins Stage III engines, were completed, they were put to nationwide tests. These were meant to test their reliability in the plain areas, and the quality of the machines was proven after they endured over 11,000 hours’ worth of tests.

As a leading loader brand, LiuGong aims to manufacture the perfect products and technologies.
Recently, a team consisting of members from the LiuGong Loader Research Institute and Cummins’s technical departments, was established. They went to Qinghai, Tibet and other regions on the Roof of the World to conduct pre-release plateau tests for LiuGong loaders equipped with Stage III engines.

The purpose of plateau tests is to measure the technical parameters of engines and loaders in challenging conditions such as a lack of oxygen, low air pressure, cold climate, or tunnels, and to verify their working performance under these circumstances. This is a traditional aspect of LiuGong’s new product development. From their release of the world’s first plateau loader ZLG50G in 2000, LiuGong loaders have received widespread commendation for their high applicability and tough performance.

The test items included smoke intensity, driving fuel consumption, driving heat balance, operating fuel consumption, operating heat balance and the engine’s free acceleration performance, to name a few. After one month of tests, it was shown that the new wheel loaders equipped with Cummins QSL9.3 electrical Stage III engines registered perfect performance across all indicators in line with design requirements. Furthermore, their engine power loss was not more than 10% when above 4,500 metres.

*At a temperature of -40°C, LiuGong’s “Three Musketeers” are Competent to Handle Heavy Responsibilities* 

Li Chuanhong still holds vivid memories of the CLG856, the first LiuGong wheel loader to be used in the Antarctic. He was a technical service specialist during LiuGong’s 29th Antarctic expedition. The wheel loader CLG856 and excavator CLG920D were Li’s companions for almost 500 days at Zhongshan Station. According to Li, he felt quite relieved after the arrival of these two machines, not only because he was familiar with the operation and maintenance of LiuGong equipment, but also because the existing machines were in need of urgent technical repairs. As a result, LiuGong equipment was used for infrastructure construction and material transportation upon their arrival.

In 2014, LiuGong’s TC250-4 crane truck appeared at Zhongshan Station. On November 7, 2015, a second crane, the TC250-4, set out for the Great Wall Station in Antarctica on the Xue Long. With the clustering of these four pieces of LiuGong equipment in the Antarctic, great developments in scientific research were made possible by virtue of their excellent performance and abilities. These machines were adapted to the extremely cold environment and, due to their high adaptability and manoeuvrability, could be used to complete any kind of task. Hence, LiuGong wheel loaders, excavators, and cranes have become the main forces for facilitating all kinds of projects and material transportation in the Antarctic.

The excellent performance of LiuGong machines was quickly recognised by the local research team. According to Li, the local environment at the time was proving very tough. Temperatures could drop to as low as -44.5°C, and wind speeds reached 37m/s, stronger than that of Class 12 winds. Sometimes, it seemed that even the buildings were shaking. Under such conditions, the LiuGong wheel loader worked for over 600 hours, performing tasks as diverse as generator room construction, road construction and snow removal.

“Most memorably, around October 2013, we planned to clear the snow around the station for the next unloading of the Xue Long. Thanks to our LiuGong equipment, the clearing was completed nearly 10 days in advance. Unfortunately, when the operation came to an end, it then snowed heavily. Since time was limited, we had to work more than 10 hours a day to remove the extra snow. Eventually, there was nowhere left to store all the cleared snow. Luckily, we finished the task on time.” Li added, “Even though we worked in such extreme conditions for more than 10 hours a day, our equipment still didn’t break down. Many team members had high praise for our equipment.”

http://www.hub-4.com/news/s1/9707/l...trates-its-tough-performance-in-a-tough-world

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Construction of the 1629km Sichuan-Tibet（Chengdu-Lhasa）railway fast-tracked in the 13th 5-year period 2016-2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LiuGong’s Equipment Demonstrates its Tough Performance in a Tough World*
> _
> 26 January 2016
> _
> From the “Roof of the World” in Tibet to the snow-covered Antarctic, LiuGong machines have left their mark irrespective of the weather conditions. Not only have they helped to advance construction in the plateau area, but they have also contributed greatly to the progress of scientific research in the South Pole.
> 
> *At an Elevation of 3,000 Metres, the LiuGong Side-dump Loader 50CN “Stands Out for its Efficiency”*
> 
> The railway stretching from Lhasa to Nyingchi along the Yarlung Tsangpo River is 435km in length. Over 90% of it lies at an elevation of more than 3,000 metres above sea level. With tough natural conditions such as thin air, high altitudes and a complicated geological landscape, these regions pose many challenges to the construction of tunnels and bridges, resulting in a sparse infrastructure network. Benzhongshan Tunnel is one of the 47 tunnels currently under the charge of EPC, contractor of China Railway 17th Bureau Group. Chengdu Haofeng Labor Service Co., Ltd. (Chengdu Haofeng for short) is undertaking the construction of one section of this tunnel.
> 
> Gao Yunjiang, General Manager of Chengdu Haofeng, owes the company’s winning bid to its construction capability and equipment. The LiuGong 50CN wheel loaders complete with side dump high capacity buckets have proven to be a dependable workhorse for the heavy earthworks and pick and carry applications. Gao said, “Since 2006, we have used LiuGong wheel loaders for tunnel construction. This time in Tibet is no exception. These machines play a significant role in these types of projects and have never let me down.”
> 
> “Unlike in other conditions, tunnel construction is subject to strict requirements on operational efficiency, stability, durability, and dust resistance. Actually, I started using LiuGong wheel loaders based on the advice of my fellow villagers.” Gao continued, “As far as I know, among my fellow villagers that have also engaged in tunnel construction, 90% of them are using LiuGong wheel loaders. My experiences confirm that LiuGong wheel loaders are indeed endurable, efficient, practical for heavy loads, and completely suited for tunnel construction under severe conditions.”
> 
> Gao’s rapid career development is a strong validation of his choice. With the support of his LiuGong equipment, Gao has managed to, within a short space of time, establish his own labour service company, which has since undertaken projects nationwide and built a solid foundation in the field of tunnel construction. Following the development of his business, Gao has purchased more LiuGong wheel loaders. “A few years ago, when we were constructing tunnels in Guizhou, we ordered 10 LiuGong wheel loaders at once. Up to now, I have bought at least 70 LiuGong wheel loaders in total.”
> 
> In 2015, Gao’s business reached Tibet after his company won the bid to construct the Benzhongshan tunnel. Even in this harsher environment, he still chose to use LiuGong equipment. Gao revealed that the Tibetan Plateau poses higher requirements on machines like wheel loaders due to the thin air, lack of oxygen, large day-night temperature difference, and wind-blown sand. As tunnel construction places special emphasis on the timely delivery of results, wheel loaders must be efficient, competent and equipped for continuous operation.
> 
> “Since April, these LiuGong 50CN side-dump wheel loaders have operated for almost 24 hours every day. They have never failed in close to 2,000 hours. Moreover, it is noteworthy that even in the difficult plateau regions, LiuGong wheel loaders are still able to maintain their high standards of efficiency, especially in the case of heavy loads.” Gao was full of praise: “As you know, this tunnel is quite remote and transport networks are not very extensive in Tibet. If our equipment should fail, maintenance will surely be a thorny problem and the whole schedule will be disrupted. LiuGong wheel loaders are our lucky stars. Without them, we will not be able to complete the job on time.”
> 
> *On the Roof of the World, LiuGong’s Wheel Loaders Operate Perfectly*
> 
> LiuGong started upgrading its machines in 2014 in response to the new Stage III emission standard for non-road mobile machinery. Building on existing Stage II models, LiuGong replaced outdated engines and engaged in the overall upgrading and rebuilding of its products, with the aim of laying a solid foundation for the future Stage III machines.
> 
> As soon as LiuGong’s new wheel loaders, which come equipped with Cummins Stage III engines, were completed, they were put to nationwide tests. These were meant to test their reliability in the plain areas, and the quality of the machines was proven after they endured over 11,000 hours’ worth of tests.
> 
> As a leading loader brand, LiuGong aims to manufacture the perfect products and technologies.
> Recently, a team consisting of members from the LiuGong Loader Research Institute and Cummins’s technical departments, was established. They went to Qinghai, Tibet and other regions on the Roof of the World to conduct pre-release plateau tests for LiuGong loaders equipped with Stage III engines.
> 
> The purpose of plateau tests is to measure the technical parameters of engines and loaders in challenging conditions such as a lack of oxygen, low air pressure, cold climate, or tunnels, and to verify their working performance under these circumstances. This is a traditional aspect of LiuGong’s new product development. From their release of the world’s first plateau loader ZLG50G in 2000, LiuGong loaders have received widespread commendation for their high applicability and tough performance.
> 
> The test items included smoke intensity, driving fuel consumption, driving heat balance, operating fuel consumption, operating heat balance and the engine’s free acceleration performance, to name a few. After one month of tests, it was shown that the new wheel loaders equipped with Cummins QSL9.3 electrical Stage III engines registered perfect performance across all indicators in line with design requirements. Furthermore, their engine power loss was not more than 10% when above 4,500 metres.
> 
> *At a temperature of -40°C, LiuGong’s “Three Musketeers” are Competent to Handle Heavy Responsibilities*
> 
> Li Chuanhong still holds vivid memories of the CLG856, the first LiuGong wheel loader to be used in the Antarctic. He was a technical service specialist during LiuGong’s 29th Antarctic expedition. The wheel loader CLG856 and excavator CLG920D were Li’s companions for almost 500 days at Zhongshan Station. According to Li, he felt quite relieved after the arrival of these two machines, not only because he was familiar with the operation and maintenance of LiuGong equipment, but also because the existing machines were in need of urgent technical repairs. As a result, LiuGong equipment was used for infrastructure construction and material transportation upon their arrival.
> 
> In 2014, LiuGong’s TC250-4 crane truck appeared at Zhongshan Station. On November 7, 2015, a second crane, the TC250-4, set out for the Great Wall Station in Antarctica on the Xue Long. With the clustering of these four pieces of LiuGong equipment in the Antarctic, great developments in scientific research were made possible by virtue of their excellent performance and abilities. These machines were adapted to the extremely cold environment and, due to their high adaptability and manoeuvrability, could be used to complete any kind of task. Hence, LiuGong wheel loaders, excavators, and cranes have become the main forces for facilitating all kinds of projects and material transportation in the Antarctic.
> 
> The excellent performance of LiuGong machines was quickly recognised by the local research team. According to Li, the local environment at the time was proving very tough. Temperatures could drop to as low as -44.5°C, and wind speeds reached 37m/s, stronger than that of Class 12 winds. Sometimes, it seemed that even the buildings were shaking. Under such conditions, the LiuGong wheel loader worked for over 600 hours, performing tasks as diverse as generator room construction, road construction and snow removal.
> 
> “Most memorably, around October 2013, we planned to clear the snow around the station for the next unloading of the Xue Long. Thanks to our LiuGong equipment, the clearing was completed nearly 10 days in advance. Unfortunately, when the operation came to an end, it then snowed heavily. Since time was limited, we had to work more than 10 hours a day to remove the extra snow. Eventually, there was nowhere left to store all the cleared snow. Luckily, we finished the task on time.” Li added, “Even though we worked in such extreme conditions for more than 10 hours a day, our equipment still didn’t break down. Many team members had high praise for our equipment.”
> 
> http://www.hub-4.com/news/s1/9707/l...trates-its-tough-performance-in-a-tough-world


Finally!
Chengdu-Lhasa railway will be the next railway wonder in western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

When you want to wash your car, you take it to a car wash. What about a high speed train?

------
*Cleaning Workshop for High-speed Train*

Ever wondered how they spruce up a high-speed bullet train after a long hard day's work?

Every evening when the trains finish their last run, they come back to the workshop, where cleaning crews are ready and waiting to give them a bit of TLC (Tender Loving Care) - the full "spa" treatment.

Powered by sophisticated computer programs, the cleaning workshop of Beijing's high-speed bullet train is just like a high tech drive through car wash!

"The happiest thing for me is to watch the spick-and-span train departing from the station every day," says a worker in Beijing's cleaning workshop.















A worker checking the washing equipment.





A worker at the controls of the cleaning facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Sichuan-Tibet railway work picks up speed*
China Daily, January 30, 2016

China will accelerate the construction of a 1,629-kilometer Sichuan-Tibet railway starting this year, heads of the two regions' governments confirmed.



1,629-km line perched on high mountains to be complete in early 2030s

"The government will start a preliminary survey and research of the Kangting-Lyingchi railway project this year, and accelerate the construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway in the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) period," Losang Jamcan, chairman of the Tibet autonomous region government, said at the fourth session of the 10th People's Congress of Tibet in Lhasa on Wednesday.

Yin Li, acting governor of Sichuan, sent out similar message in the fourth session of the 12th People's Congress of Sichuan in Chengdu earlier.

The railway connecting Lhasa and Chengdu will be divided into three sections from west to east: Lhasa-Lyingchi, Lyingchi-Kangting, and Kangting-Chengdu.

Nearly 1,000 km of it will be in Tibet. Construction of the west and the east sections began last year. The whole project is expected to be completed in the early 2030s.

Perched at over 3,000 meters above sea level, and with more than 74 percent of its length running on bridges or in tunnels, the railway will meander through the mountains, the highest of which is over 7,000 meters.

It will cross the major rivers Minjiang, Jinshajiang and Yarlung Zangbo, said Lin Shijin, a senior civil engineer at China Railway Corp.

"The accumulated height it will climb reaches more than 14,000 meters, and it will cross many fault zones," he added. "It's like the largest rollercoaster in the world. With a designed service life of 100 years, it is believed to be one of the most difficult railway projects to build on Earth."

"It will cost at least 100 million yuan ($15.87 million) per kilometer, similar to the cost of high-speed railways on plains," said Zhao Jinxue, a rail construction risk appraiser with an insurance company in Chengdu.

The Sichuan-Tibet railway presents its builders multiple difficulties to overcome, such as avalanches, landslides, earthquakes, terrestrial heat, karst caves and underground streams, Lin said. "Yet, it is still a worthwhile project."

To travel from Chengdu to Lhasa currently takes 42 hours by train and three days by road. The rail line will shorten the travel time to less than 15 hours.

"I hope the railway can be finished as quickly as possible. Then, I'll take the train back home. It is more economical, safer and comfortable than airplanes," said Qiao Liang, a Chengdu businessman in Lhasa, who regularly commutes between the two places.

The southeast is the most populous region in Tibet, and the west of Sichuan is the least developed region of the province. The two regions are filled with breathtaking natural views and fascinating ethnic cultures.

"The railway will effectively boost tourism, and bring a new Shangri-La to the world and tangible revenue to local people," said He Ping, a tourism agency manager in Chengdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China's CRRC Said in Hyperloop Talks as Musk Vision Moves Closer*

Bloomberg News

January 27, 2016 — 9:52 PM EST


CRRC, Hyperloop said to discuss collaboration opportunities
Hyperloop Technologies one of several developing Musk concept
CRRC Corp., China’s biggest maker of railway equipment, is in talks for a potential investment in Hyperloop Technologies Inc., one of the startups trying to develop Elon Musk’s idea for a high-speed transportation system, according to people familiar with the matter.

The companies are discussing opportunities including collaboration and investment, the people said, asking not to be named because the details are private. The talks are in an an initial stage and no decisions have been made, the people said.

Musk, the billionaire founder of Tesla Motors Inc. and Space Exploration Technologies Corp., in 2013 outlined his vision for a transit system that could connect San Francisco and Los Angeles. Using low-pressure metal tubes with aluminum capsules, or pods, the concept would be able to support commuting speeds of more than 700 miles (1,100 kilometers) per hour.

CRRC, formed last year from the merger of two Chinese state-owned trainmakers, plans to double overseas sales in five years as it targets major orders.

*Funding Round*

Hyperloop Technologies was formed in 2014 by Silicon Valley venture capitalist Shervin Pishevar and Brogan BamBrogan, an early engineer at SpaceX. It hired former Cisco Systems Inc. co-president Rob Lloyd as chief executive officer in September.

Lloyd may travel to China to meet with CRRC within months, one of the people said.

“We are speaking with potential customers and partners around the world but do not comment on any specific customer meetings,” Lloyd said in an e-mailed statement.

A Beijing-based spokesman for CRRC said he had no knowledge of the matter.

Hyperloop has raised $36 million of financing and is completing a series B funding round of $70 million. Lloyd said. Original investors include Sherpa Ventures, Formation B Ventures and *Zhen Fund*.

The company has also secured land in North Las Vegas to test its propulsion system with completion expected by the end of the year.

While Musk isn’t affiliated with any companies developing the Hyperloop, SpaceX is hosting a competition this weekend to design and build the best transport pod.

“While we are not developing a commercial Hyperloop ourselves, we are interested in helping to accelerate development of a functional Hyperloop prototype,” SpaceX said on its website.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...n-hyperloop-talks-as-musk-vision-moves-closer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China Railway Network Map*






Only the main lines，not the full picture。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*World's biggest maintenance center ready for travel rush*
CCTV.com
02-03-2016 12:46 BJT






The Shanghai Hongqiao maintenance center is a “home” for high-speed trains. Nighttime gets busy here, as about 70 sets of trains are waiting for maintenance check. At least 2.5 hours are needed for each set. The mandatory body-check comes after 4,000 kilometers of travel, or 48 hours on rails.

Shanghai railway section takes one third of the nation's high-speed railway carriages. During the 40-day spring festival travel rush, an estimated 8 million passengers will be traveling by high-speed railways. Their safety is the priority for the mechanics working here.

Gong Yufeng is among the first batch of high-speed railway carriage inspectors since 2008. Tonight, his team of four inspectors will be checking five sets of trains. The first one turns out to be a problem.

“The lubricating oil for the axial bearing wheel gear box is creaming; the low temperature might be the reason. We have to drain the oil from all axial bearings of this carriage, keep samples for further examination, and replace it with good oil,” Gong said.

This problem, even though a minor one, takes them two extra hours. And given the Spring Festival travel rush, the mechanics have limited time for offline reparation. But the good news is this set of carriages is good to hit the trails tomorrow.

The Shanghai high-speed railway section is the first and the biggest in China. Nearly half of its 540 sets of carriages are sent to seven subordinated maintenance bases every day.

“I walk at least 6 or 7 kilometers every night on shift. I have to go back and forth like 3 times to complete the checking procedure, and four to five trains a night. And that’s the minimum distance when nothing goes wrong,” Gong said.

More than 70 percent of departures from Shanghai railway stations are high-speed railway lines, an increase of 30 percent year-on-year. Safety and convenience make it the first choice of passengers, especially those who will come home for the holidays.

http://english.cntv.cn/2016/02/03/VIDEKez0qeXQbF3ldUT1sJpM160203.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Railway workers who keep the water tap running 24/7*
By Liu Wei (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-02-03 16:22




Li Jian holds a hose to fill up the water tank on Feb 2 at Beijing West Railway Station. [Photo by Liu Wei/chinadaily.com.cn] ​
Li Jian is one of many ordinary railway workers who can supply the answer to the question "Where does the water on the train come from?", if you ever asked.

All passenger trains starting or ending their journeys at Beijing West Railway Station need constant supplies of water and the task falls to the railway staff that spends more than 12 hours a day walking between parked trains.

Maintaining supplies is no easy job.

Li Jian said he has to rise at 5 am to be on time for a 12-hour day shift which is followed by a night shift the next day.

"I can walk more than 20 kilometers back and forth every day just to fill up water for carriages," said Li.

Workers use hoses to fill tanks in carriages and pull them off when tanks are full before trains depart.

Usually it takes about 20 minutes for a three-man team to fill a 16-carriage train.

"If we don't hurry up, some passengers may not have any water during the trip. Delay is the most concern for us, that means the limited time for us to supply water can be a problem," Li said.

According to Jiang Zhaozhong, chief of the water supply department at the station, two shifts rotate between 7:30 am and 19:00 pm and 18:30 pm to 8:00 am.

"We are supplying water to 7,000 carriages per day with the efforts of our crew of 70 people," said Jiang.

Each carriage has a capacity of one ton of water, which means workers put 7,000 tons of water into trains daily, the equivalent of 4.7 standard swimming pools.

Water supplied is the only source when passengers are on the train, using it for drinking, washing and using the toilet.

"We have to be very careful when we walk in the path between two rails. Sometimes when you're filling one train up, another arrives behind your back. You must not be too close to it," said Li.

Workers say a passing train creates a powerful draft which can knock people over though it does not appear to be moving fast at all. The wind becomes an invisible enemy in winter when temperatures plunge below freezing point.

"Several hours working outside is no joke," said Li. "It's freezing cold and my hands have scars due to cold all the time".

When workers pull the hose off the tanks there's usually some water left in the pipe which falls onto their shoes and trousers and can turn to ice and freeze their clothes very quickly.

It won't get any easier in summer either. Temperatures can reach 60 degrees Celsius when the heat the train emits is added to the summer sun, and then workers clothes get drenched with sweat.

Spring Festival is the busiest period as 71 trains are temporarily added to accommodate the huge number of passengers heading home.

Thirty million trips are estimated to be made during the Spring Festival period from Jan 24 to March 3, totaling 40 days, according to Ye Kuankuan, chief of the passenger train control center in Beijing.

"We don't have holidays during Spring Festival. We are too busy helping families prepare for this festive day. I fill up the trains with water to make passengers comfortable. They have water on the train. That means a lot to me," Li said.

*****
Not an easy job indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

I've been quite busy these days before spring festival.
Thank you very much for your updates of this thread.
@TaiShang @cirr @JSCh @ahojunk et al

*CRH2G during its first spring festival travel rush
Photos from Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Rail, Northwestern China

CRH2G in the maintenance depot 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH2G*
Serving the ongoing spring festival travel rush across China for the first time
















@TaiShang @anant_s @Jguo @onebyone @ahojunk @powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed rail takes China's holiday strain*
Xinhua, February 7, 2016

Huang Yongan took half as long as usual to return to his hometown in Jiangxi Province.

"It's amazing," said the IT technician who works in Beijing.

Before the high-speed rail line reached his small town, the 1,500-km journey used to take 14 hours in a congested train trip or a worse ride on a long-distance coach.

Huang's memory is typical for Chinese returning home for Spring Festival: anxiety, chaos and discomfort.

However, hundreds of millions of Chinese were much relieved in their home-returning trips this year thanks to the rapidly expanding high-speed railway network.

More than 60 percent of all the trains serving the rush are now high-speed with spacious seats, running at speeds up to 350 kilometers per hour, said the China Railway Corp. (CRC).

*This year, the Chinese are expected to make 2.91 billion passenger trips across the country, a record high.*

China has spent heavily on the high-speed railway network which is already the world's largest. Around 3,300 km of new lines opened last year, bringing the total operating length to 19,000 km and completing the major frame of the network.

The CRC plans to spend another 800 billion yuan (around 120 billion U.S. dollars) in 2016, especially in less-developed central and western regions. Construction of more lines linking key cities will be accelerated.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

An amazing Infographics by *China.org.cn *:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> BYD strikes another win in the US
> 
> *Chinese carmaker helps build first electric public transit fleet in U.S.*
> 
> Feb 12,2016
> 
> LOS ANGELES, Feb. 11 (Xinhua) -- *A U.S. transit agency took a major step towards building the first electric transit fleet in the country on Thursday by signing a contract for 85 electric buses with Chinese electric car maker BYD Motors*.
> 
> "It is a great victory, not only for the U.S. but also for China," Marvin Christ, chairman of board of directors of the Antelope Valley Transit Authority (AVTA), told Xinhua after the signing.
> 
> "We are changing the entire world, as far as going from diesel to electric buses, with the economic and environmental benefits it has," he said.
> 
> BYD Motors, a global leader in developing electric vehicles and based in Guangdong province in south China, will build the electric buses for the AVTA at its manufacturing facility in Lancaster, California.
> 
> "This contract has boosted our confidence. Many, including the AVTA, had doubt about us when our products first entered the U.S. market two years ago. The two years have proved that their doubt was unnecessary," Wang Chuanfu, BYD Chairman and CEO, told Xinhua.
> 
> "Our technology has filled the gap in the field of purely electric powered buses in the U.S.," he said.
> 
> BYD Motors will build a variety of electric models for the AVTA, including a low floor transit bus, a low floor articulated bus and a commuter coach. The first batch of 29 buses will be delivered within the next 12 months.
> 
> "There are multiple benefits in electrifying our bus fleet, from creating jobs and eliminating harmful air pollutants, to reducing dependence on foreign oil. These benefits will be seen at the local, regional, state and national levels. It's really a win-win," Christ said.
> 
> With the new electric bus fleet, the AVTA is expecting to save more than 46 million U.S. dollars in operational cost compared to an diesel bus fleet.
> 
> Chinese carmaker helps build first electric public transit fleet in U.S. | Shanghai Daily



They just got luckier because they will get the best of the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*CRH2G during its first spring festival travel rush*

*Photos from Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Rail, Northwestern China.*

CRH2G in the maintenance depot.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin Must watch!

CRH2在柳南南广四线并行区间同向“飙车”-民用交通-超级大本营军事论坛-最具影响力军事论坛 -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China to build second railway linking Tibet with inland *
Xinhua, 2016-03-05 10:16

China will build a second railway connecting Tibet with other parts of the country, according to a draft outline of a five-year plan released Saturday.

The railway will be built between Tibet Autonomous Region's capital city Lhasa and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, in southwest China, according to the draft outline of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020) on national economy and social development submitted to the national legislature for examination. It provided no further details.

The Qinghai-Tibet Railway is now linking Tibet with inland regions of the country. The 1,956-km railway, which started operation in July 2006, is the world's highest and longest plateau railroad.

Media reports have said the new railway will be about 1,629 km long, and it will only take 15 hours for trains traveling between Lhasa and Chengdu.

"We hope that the railway will be completed as early as possible. It will provide new momentum for our development, especially the tourism," said Wangdui, a national lawmaker and mayor of Tibet's Nyingchi City, where the new railway will go through.

In addition, the country will accelerate construction of railways in border areas and build cross-border corridors, the draft said.

More high-speed railways, including one linking Beijing and Hong Kong (Taipei), will be built, it said.

It is expected that the length of high-speed railways in operation will reach 30,000 km, linking over 80 percent of the country's major cities, according to the draft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *China to build second railway linking Tibet with inland *
> Xinhua, 2016-03-05 10:16
> 
> China will build a second railway connecting Tibet with other parts of the country, according to a draft outline of a five-year plan released Saturday.
> 
> The railway will be built between Tibet Autonomous Region's capital city Lhasa and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, in southwest China, according to the draft outline of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020) on national economy and social development submitted to the national legislature for examination. It provided no further details.
> 
> The Qinghai-Tibet Railway is now linking Tibet with inland regions of the country. The 1,956-km railway, which started operation in July 2006, is the world's highest and longest plateau railroad.
> 
> Media reports have said the new railway will be about 1,629 km long, and it will only take 15 hours for trains traveling between Lhasa and Chengdu.
> 
> "We hope that the railway will be completed as early as possible. It will provide new momentum for our development, especially the tourism," said Wangdui, a national lawmaker and mayor of Tibet's Nyingchi City, where the new railway will go through.
> 
> In addition, the country will accelerate construction of railways in border areas and build cross-border corridors, the draft said.
> 
> More high-speed railways, including one linking Beijing and Hong Kong (Taipei), will be built, it said.
> 
> It is expected that the length of high-speed railways in operation will reach 30,000 km, linking over 80 percent of the country's major cities, according to the draft.



The full development of China's Tibet into a major tourist destination is very constructive for local economy as the 13th 5 year plan focuses on inland development and growing domestic consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China plans 'smart trains' to take on global rail companies*
By Zhong Nan and Xie Chuanjiao (China Daily) Updated: 2016-03-10 07:27

_



_
_China-made high-speed train in Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina. [Photo/Xinhua]_​
*Chinese companies prepare to modernize rail systems globally*

The capacity to manufacture and export top-end high-speed trains and related equipment is giving a new sheen to the image of China, for long considered maker of low-quality, cheap goods like bags, shoes and lighters.

Even foreign governments and corporate clients are sitting up and taking notice.

China is in talks with more than 30 countries including the United States, Russia, Brazil, Thailand, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Iran about high-speed rail projects, said Wang Mengshu, a deputy to the National People's Congress and deputy chief engineer of China Railway Tunnel Group Ltd.

"China's first high-speed rail project in Indonesia will arouse more countries' interest, which are keen to put their economic growth on a firmer footing through efficient transportation systems and regional connectivity," said Wang.

China was selected by the Indonesian government to build the nation's first bullet rail link－the 150-kilometer Jakarta-Bandung link last year. It is responsible to construct the $5.5-billion high-speed railway line from Jakarta to Bandung in the Southeast Asian country.

With the operational date scheduled for 2019, the project will be developed by PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China, a joint venture formed in October 2015 between a consortium of Indonesian state-owned companies and China Railway International Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China Railway Corp Group.

The project is financed through a Chinese loan provided by China Development Bank which provides around 75 percent of the funding, with the rest arranged by the joint venture partners.

"Even though China is a latecomer to the field in comparison with its German and French rivals, its rail equipment companies have thrived thanks to cost advantages, reasonable delivery times and flexible financing models," Wang said.

Eager to compete with established rivals in Europe, Japan and Canada, China will further develop "smart trains", which apply intelligent technology that will allow trains' speed control, condition determination and fault detection to be performed digitally, Wang said.

The Chinese government announced in September a 370-kilometer high-speed railway project between Las Vegas and Los Angeles will be built by a joint venture by Chinese rail companies, including China Railway Construction Corp, China Railway Corp, and XpressWest Enterprises, a US passenger rail service provider.

The construction work between Nevada and California is expected to start as early as this September, and the estimated investment for the project is $12.7 billion.

_



_
_Two women stand by the model of a bullet train manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corp at a fair in Jakarta, Indonesia. [Photo/Xinhua]_​
As a result, China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's largest train manufacturer, plans to deploy more resources and manpower in the global high-speed rail equipment market, especially in developed economies such as the US or the United Kingdom to fuel robust growth over the next decade.

CRRC was formed by the merger of China's former top two train manufacturers, CNR Corp and CSR Corp, last year, a major step that the Chinese government took to accelerate reform of its behemoth State-owned enterprises, in a bid to push them toward gaining more overseas projects.

Yu Weiping, CRRC's vice-president, said the company is ready to contribute to a new high-speed rail culture in the US, after it invested $60 million to build a new manufacturing facility to produce railcars in Springfield, Massachusetts, last year, after sealing a deal with the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority to design and supply 284 railcars for the Boston transit system's Orange and Red lines.

"With high-speed trains traveling at a speed of more than 300 kilometers per hour, it will help the US to change the situation of that country's ground commuting systems that have long been dominated by automobiles," said Yu.

The entire range of CRRC's products, including diesel locomotives, electric multiple units and light-rail vehicles, has been exported to nearly 100 countries and regions.

Yu said the company's next step is to gradually switch focus from product exports to capital and technology exports in the global market.

CRRC is preparing to export bullet trains for a high-speed rail project in Russia that would connect Moscow to Kazan. The length of the line is expected to be about 770 kilometers and will run through seven Russian regions with a total population of more than 25 million.

The Chinese company has 46 wholly owned or holding subsidiaries and more than 170,000 employees. It has already built manufacturing facilities and maintenance centers in Malaysia, Turkey and Brazil.

Sheng Guangzu, a deputy to the National People's Congress and general manager of the China Railway Corp, the country's railway service provider, said the Belt and Road Initiative will help China export more high-speed rail technologies and related products to a number of lucrative markets during the country's 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20).

The initiative, proposed by China in 2013, is a trade and infrastructure network that includes the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.

The planned network connects Asia, Europe and Africa and passes through more than 60 countries and regions.

"China will quicken the pace of promoting its railway standards abroad, especially in the markets along the Belt and Road Initiative," said Sheng.

_



_
_Rakes of high-speed train CRH380A lined up at Qingdao, Shandong province. [Photo provided to China Daily]_​
"Because most countries along the Belt and Road Initiative, especially Central Asia, Southeast Asia, the Middle East and East Europe are planning to build high-speed rail lines or upgrade their existing railway systems, they are keen to acquire technological support from China to assist in the daily operations, maintenance, staff training and other services," said Zhou Qinghe, president of CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, a CRRC subsidiary based in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province.

A Chinese consortium led by Third Railway Survey and Design Institute Group Corp was also chosen to conduct the feasibility study on a planned New Delhi-Mumbai rail project, a big step forward to the development of the Indian rail market.

Another high-speed rail project in India, to connect Mumbai and Ahmedabad, both provincial capitals in the western region, was awarded in December to Japan, which had lost out to China in the race for the Indonesia project.

China will support rail equipment makers in widening their global services and production networks in other regional markets during the 13th Five-Year Plan period, according to the Government Work Report delivered by Premier Li Keqiang on Saturday.

China exported railway equipment worth 21 billion yuan ($3.23 billion) between January and October last year, up 36 percent year-on-year, according to the latest figures released by the National Bureau of Statistics.

"Widening the international sales network and manufacturing bases in overseas markets can help Chinese rail equipment, infrastructure and service providers enhance their localization abilities, as well as gaining political and public support through local employment," said Shen Danyang, spokesman for the Ministry of Commerce.

Domestically, China had constructed more than 19,210 kilometers of high-speed railway network throughout the country by the end of 2015, building a solid foundation for an industry that can generate new market growth points during the nation's 13th Five-Year Plan period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Aerial pics taken on Mar 18 show bullet trains run across a bridge in the 857km Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The new CRH2A looks quite cool

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China’s High-speed Train Maker CRRC Eyes U.S. Market, Bids for Los Angeles, Philadelphia Projects*
(People's Daily Online) 04:02, April 13, 2016




China’s only high-speed train maker CRRC Corp. is now bidding for a subway project in Los Angeles and a double-deck train contract in Philadelphia, CRRC vice President Yu Weiping said Monday in an interview with Bloomberg. The corporation is also hunting for projects in New York City, said Yu.

The corporation has only just won the 1.3 billion USD rail-car contract from Chicago’s transport authorities last month. The city has ordered 846 subway trains from the Chinese train maker.

CRRC is still committed to double its overseas sales to as much as $15 billion by 2020, Yu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zheng2

I will get some tickets just for those girls!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first hybrid bullet train to conduct test*
(People's Daily Online) 10:58, April 22, 2016






China's first hybrid bullet train is ready to conduct a test.(CNS Photo)​
China's first hybrid bullet train has finished debug and is ready to conduct a test, according to CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicle Co. on Thursday.

With a maximum operating speed of 160 km per hour, it is the first train developed by China which uses two or three power sources.

The project will meet the needs of trains running on both electrified railway and non-electrified railway. 

According to a plan, by 2020, electrified lines will account for 60 percent of the nations' railway lines, with more than 50 percent being double track. Non-electrified railways will still account for a large proportion of railway lines in the long run. 






China's first hybrid bullet train is ready to conduct a test.(CNS Photo)​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *China's first hybrid bullet train to conduct test*
> (People's Daily Online) 10:58, April 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first hybrid bullet train is ready to conduct a test.(CNS Photo)​
> China's first hybrid bullet train has finished debug and is ready to conduct a test, according to CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicle Co. on Thursday.
> 
> With a maximum operating speed of 160 km per hour, it is the first train developed by China which uses two or three power sources.
> 
> The project will meet the needs of trains running on both electrified railway and non-electrified railway.
> 
> According to a plan, by 2020, electrified lines will account for 60 percent of the nations' railway lines, with more than 50 percent being double track. Non-electrified railways will still account for a large proportion of railway lines in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first hybrid bullet train is ready to conduct a test.(CNS Photo)​



Apparently this train can be powered by eletricity, diesel engine or li-ion battery packs.

Way to go!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Birdseye view of Shanghai EMU depot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Sorry my friends, so busy these days.
I'm trying to get on with recent updates of Chinese HSR sector.
Too many things have happened in the railway sector, with or without my presentation in PDF.
@cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @anant_s @powastick @ahojunk et al

*Which city gets the highest number of bullet train services 
after the major timetable upgrade in May?*
(calculation by netizens, not 100% accurate)

*300+*
*Guangzhou 799*
*Shanghai 754*
*Beijing 638*
*Nanjing 560*
*Shenzhen 541*
*Hangzhou 436*
*Wuhan 416*
*Changsha 394*
*Tianjin 388*
*Jinan 313*

Most provincial cities and important regional cities are serviced with around 150-300 bullet trains per day. There is no surprise that first tier cities, *Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen* are all listed given their economic significance. *Nanjing* is the only one among TOP5 which is not a first-tier city. Central China has two Top10 HSR terminal, *Wuhan & Changsha *(Both are my hometowns btw) and another Central China city *Zhengzhou* nails 286! Northeastern China and Western China has none listed on Top 10 chart, but *Shenyang* (NE China) has 286, and *Chengdu* (West) gets 200 with more and more high-speed railways to be opened in the coming decade in the interior. 

And in late 2016, *Kunming* will be the last provincial capital in Southwestern China to be connected to national high-speed railway network. Since then, all provincial capitals in Southern China will be connected together by numerous high-speed services except the tropical city Haikou, which is served by an isolated island ring HSR, yet to be connected to mainland with the proposed railway tunnel across the strait.


*Top 10 High-speed Railway Terminals
300+ services per day*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Birdseye view of Shanghai EMU depot


I will definitely urge @GS Zhou to test his new DJI DRONE on his hometown's CRH Depot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Coming High-speed Sleeper!!!









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Sorry my friends, so busy these days.
> I'm trying to get on with recent updates of Chinese HSR sector.
> Too many things have happened in the railway sector, with or without my presentation in PDF.
> @cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @anant_s @powastick @ahojunk et al
> 
> *Which city gets the highest number of bullet train services
> after the major timetable upgrade in May?*
> (calculation by netizens, not 100% accurate)
> 
> *300+*
> *Guangzhou 799*
> *Shanghai 754*
> *Beijing 638*
> *Nanjing 560*
> *Shenzhen 541*
> *Hangzhou 436*
> *Wuhan 416*
> *Changsha 394*
> *Tianjin 388*
> *Jinan 313*
> 
> Most provincial cities and important regional cities are serviced with around 150-300 bullet trains per day. There is no surprise that first tier cities, *Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen* are all listed given their economic significance. *Nanjing* is the only one among TOP5 which is not a first-tier city. Central China has two Top10 HSR terminal, *Wuhan & Changsha *(Both are my hometowns btw) and another Central China city *Zhengzhou* nails 286! Northeastern China and Western China has none listed on Top 10 chart, but *Shenyang* (NE China) has 286, and *Chengdu* (West) gets 200 with more and more high-speed railways to be opened in the coming decade in the interior.
> 
> And in late 2016, *Kunming* will be the last provincial capital in Southwestern China to be connected to national high-speed railway network. Since then, all provincial capitals in Southern China will be connected together by numerous high-speed services except the tropical city Haikou, which is served by an isolated island ring HSR, yet to be connected to mainland with the proposed railway tunnel across the strait.
> 
> 
> *Top 10 High-speed Railway Terminals
> 300+ services per day*
> View attachment 301911



Welcome, bro! Looking forward to your updates, but please keep in mind, studies and work come way before this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

welcomeJason said:


> 不懂哎，哪里听说的哦(⊙o⊙)，不过听说江泽民被软禁了，估计打贪到他头上了


一直对江泽民没有好感。权力狂。


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China's first hybrid bullet train to conduct test*
> (People's Daily Online) 10:58, April 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first hybrid bullet train is ready to conduct a test.(CNS Photo)​
> China's first hybrid bullet train has finished debug and is ready to conduct a test, according to CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicle Co. on Thursday.
> 
> With a maximum operating speed of 160 km per hour, it is the first train developed by China which uses two or three power sources.
> 
> The project will meet the needs of trains running on both electrified railway and non-electrified railway.
> 
> According to a plan, by 2020, electrified lines will account for 60 percent of the nations' railway lines, with more than 50 percent being double track. Non-electrified railways will still account for a large proportion of railway lines in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first hybrid bullet train is ready to conduct a test.(CNS Photo)​


This hybrid bullet train can replace DMUs then!

*It's Spring in China!
Great Wall DMU (Diesel Multiple Units) in Badaling Township
by courtesy of @铁路小亨
















*

@anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @Azizam@Gibbs @liubang @Huan @Rajaraja Chola @kuge @somsak @Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> I will definitely urge @GS Zhou to test his new DJI DRONE on his hometown's CRH Depot!



Actually, I did it already.
The picture is taken at about 80m height. I don't want the drone to fly higher, you know, the CRH depot is very close to the Hongqiao Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> Actually, I did it already.
> The picture is taken at about 80m height. I don't want the drone to fly higher, you know, the CRH depot is very close to the Hongqiao Airport.
> View attachment 301942


Amazing!
More photos please!
I'm seriously considering buying one DJI model on the next November 11 Alibaba's online shopping fest!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*What is Chinese High-speed Railway Network like by April 2016?*
With the opening of the new intercity HSR in Guangdong Province, the total mileage of Chinese HSR is rapidly marching towards *20,000 km benchmark*. The coming major nation-wide timetable upgrade in May 2016 will see several hundred more railway services added per day, among which a significant number will be bullet trains. One Chinese railway fan has drawn the most up-to-date HSR network map, let's have a look!

*Outline*
The four brackets in the lower left are detailed maps of networks around Wuhan, Zhengzhou, Pearl River Delta and Chengdu.







*Yangtze River Delta
Main City: Shanghai, Nanjing, Hangzhou, Suzhou, Wuxi, Changzhou, Jiaxing*
Shanghai Nanjing and Hangzhou are among top10 cities with the most bullet train services, with 754, 560 and 436 respectively! This region is arguably the biggest engine of Chinese economy, with GDP totalling around 2 trillion US dollars.







*Pearl River Delta*
*Main City: Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Dongguan, Foshan, Zhuhai, Zhongshan*
*Guangzhou* (800 bullet trains per day), *Shenzhen*(500+), and *HK* in the future
The expansion of PRD's intercity network is exciting, but more trunk routes (>300km/h) are needed!
Shenzhen's high-speed railway will be expended south to Hong Kong soon, strengthening its status as the innovation capital of China, home to DJI and Huawei.






*Central China: Wuhan*
*400+ bullet trains per day*
At the very centre of the Chinese economic map, Wuhan is where the Beijing-HK HSR intersects with Shanghai-Chengdu HSR. More intercity HSRs and trunk routes are coming!






*Western China: Chengdu*
*Bullet trains per day 200+*
At the westernmost end of Shanghai-Chengdu HSR, Chengdu is undoubtedly the heart of Western China's thriving economy. Not many services are brought in so far because most lines have opened only a small section. The epic Chengdu-Lanzhou, Chengdu-Xi'an, Chengdu-Kunming and Chengdu-Guiyang HSRs will make Western China much more bonding than before both distance-wise and economy-wise.
*



*


*Northern China: Around Beijing*
*Beijing(600+ services per day)*
Beijing seems still the upper terminal so far without high-speed railways radiating north. But the Winter Olympics is coming! Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Hohhot HSR is finally in the making.
*



*


*Northeastern China*
*Shenyang(300+)*
*Changchun(200+)*
*Harbin(200)*
The most amazing fact about the current NE Chinas HSR network is the finalisation of a ring HSR on the Liaodong Peninsular, bordering North Korea. Shenyang, the provincial capital in the interior, Dalian at the tip of the peninsular and Dandong the bilingual border city, are finally linked together with rapid railway services every 5-20 minutes from 5am to 10pm.
*



*


*The west coast of Taiwan Straits *
*Fujian(200+), Xiamen(200+), Quanzhou(180+)*
This region is where the majority of Chinese on Taiwan Island come from, being one of the fastest growing regions in China. The proposal of the second Fujian-Xiamen HSR （250km) is in the final stage of negotiation of cities along the corridor. It will relieve the current congested railway corridor and is set to be finished in 4 years.






@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @Azizam@Gibbs @liubang @Huan @Rajaraja Chola @kuge @somsak @Götterdämmerung @Daniel808
@powastick @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Central China- Zhengzhou*
*300+ bullet trains per day*
Another railway giant in Central China, Zhengzhou, has a massive and expanding intercity HSR network as well as several operating and planned 350km/h trunk routes. The creation and development of Zhengzhou is all dated back to railways, a young and vibrant huge metropolis with several freight railway services to Europe.
*




*

*Hainan Island!!!
100+
Yep, the first Island Loop HSR in the world!*
The only tropical land in China with administration over the South China Sea, it has booming tourism and now, finally, a ring HSR serving every major townships and cities along the coast. Both international airports in Haikou and Sanya are directly served by this HSR. The precious experiences and expertise gained from designing and building the first tropical high-speed railway in the world is giving Chinese railway experts and technicians everything they need in the global market.
*






Southwestern China- Nanning 
200+ bullet trains per day*
China's ASEAN capital, Nanning, is the topic of the very first news of this thread.
When the railway is further expending west to Kunming which is 800 km to the west, more questions are posed around the fast corridors across the border.
*






Southwestern China: Guiyang
150-200 per day
What an exciting story!*
China's poorest province now is on the rise rapidly in terms of high-speed railway construction along with the dramatic increase of tourists. The biggest news this year of China's HSR sector is perhaps the inauguration of Guiyang-Kunming HSR (the final section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR), another epic project, ten times more difficult than the Tibetan railway. And Chengdu/Chongqing-Guiyang HSRs are coming soon!
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*2 in 1: China’s New Hybrid Train that Can be Used as Both High-speed Bullet and Subway Enters Complete Vehicle Test*
By Zou Luxiao (People's Daily Online) 23:38, April 27, 2016




China CNR Corporation Limited (CNR), one of the country's biggest train makers, announced on Wednesday that its prototype of hybrid high-speed train enters complete vehicle test- first of its kind nationwide.

Changchun Railway Vehicle Co., Ltd (CRC) of CNR has integrated two or three power sources -- electricity, battery pack or diesel engine -- into the trains, according to CNR.

The power sources will form two-in-one or three-in-one power packs depending on operation and rail conditions, allowing it to run fast as high-speed train on intercity rail as well as slowly roam the streets in cities.

*The trains will be widely used compared with traditional trains because of their adaptability to travel on both electric and non-electric railways. *And the design speed of such trains will be 160 km per hour, said CNR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* New high-speed railway to link central, eastern Chinese cities *
Xinhua, April 27, 2016

Tests have begun on a new high-speed railway (HSR) line between Zhengzhou, capital of central Henan Province, and Xuzhou in eastern Jiangsu Province; signalling that it will be operational soon.

Trains on the 362 kilometer, 9 station line -- which broke ground in December 2012 -- will be able to travel at a maximum 350 km per hour, according to the China Academy of Railway Sciences (CARS).

"The tests have been successful so far, but there will be more before the line is given the green light to go into operation," said Hou Fuguo, CARS passenger rail line project chief, on Wednesday.

"The Zhengzhou-Xuzhou line will be a significant milestone in China's 'four-vertical' and 'four-horizontal' HSR network," said Li Ben, assistant chief engineer of Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed passenger rail line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> * New high-speed railway to link central, eastern Chinese cities *
> Xinhua, April 27, 2016
> 
> Tests have begun on a new high-speed railway (HSR) line between Zhengzhou, capital of central Henan Province, and Xuzhou in eastern Jiangsu Province; signalling that it will be operational soon.
> 
> Trains on the 362 kilometer, 9 station line -- which broke ground in December 2012 -- will be able to travel at a maximum 350 km per hour, according to the China Academy of Railway Sciences (CARS).
> 
> "The tests have been successful so far, but there will be more before the line is given the green light to go into operation," said Hou Fuguo, CARS passenger rail line project chief, on Wednesday.
> 
> "The Zhengzhou-Xuzhou line will be a significant milestone in China's 'four-vertical' and 'four-horizontal' HSR network," said Li Ben, assistant chief engineer of Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed passenger rail line.



This HSR is being further extended easterly to Lianyungang, a port city situated at the northern tip of Jiangsu Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's Self-developed High Speed Train Undergoing 600,000 km Test* 
CCTV+, Published on Apr 27, 2016

China's self-developed new generation of high-speed train is undergoing 600,000-km tests for its normal operation on the Datong-Xi'an passenger line in north and northwest regions. 

Different from the well-known "Harmony" bullet trains, the standardized electric multiple units or EMU trains claim complete set of independent intellectual property rights by China's largest rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Corp. 

"What we aim now is the complete independence, totally free from dependence on other countries, so as to lower our operation costs and establish a brand foundation for us to go out," said Wang Yueming, principal researcher of the Chinese Academy of Railway Science. 

The eight-carriage train runs at a speed of 350 km per hour with a total of 556 seats. The trains will be produced in small batches after tests complete in June. 

The complete independent intellectual property rights come from a self-developed insulated-gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) chip. 

The IGBT chip is a three-terminal power semiconductor device primarily used as an electronic switch which precisely controls the high voltage current and enables the high-speed trains to run smoothly. It's regarded as the heart of high-speed trains and CPU of electronic devices. Up to the self-developed new generation of high-speed train came into being, the IGBT chips on China's 1,900 high-speed trains now in operation are all imported.

Chinese railway engineers first came to know the whole process of IGBT design and manufacturing in 2008, after the CRRC Zhuzhou Institute purchased 75 percent of shares of one British semiconductor company. 

Then a 20-member team led by Liu Guoyou started their own research to develop China's IGBT chips. After six years, China's first 8-inch IGBT production line went into operation in Zhuzhou City of central China's Hunan Province in 2014. 

"Judging from the test and application, our high-voltage IGBT chips have reached the advanced world standards now, which is a big leap forward," said Liu Guoyou, head of the IGBT project in the CRRC Zhuzhou Institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

@JSCh EXCITING NEWS! 
I haven't heard of recent updates of CRH350 for long. 
Wish everything going smoothly in the 600,000-km tests!


JSCh said:


> The eight-carriage train runs at a speed of 350 km per hour with a total of 556 seats. The trains will be produced in small batches after tests complete in June.


So there will be more standardised trains soon!


JSCh said:


> a self-developed insulated-gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) chip.




I believe this photo was take on Datong-Xi'an passenger line


















JSCh said:


> * New high-speed railway to link central, eastern Chinese cities *
> Xinhua, April 27, 2016
> 
> Tests have begun on a new high-speed railway (HSR) line between Zhengzhou, capital of central Henan Province, and Xuzhou in eastern Jiangsu Province; signalling that it will be operational soon.
> 
> Trains on the 362 kilometer, 9 station line -- which broke ground in December 2012 -- will be able to travel at a maximum 350 km per hour, according to the China Academy of Railway Sciences (CARS).
> 
> "The tests have been successful so far, but there will be more before the line is given the green light to go into operation," said Hou Fuguo, CARS passenger rail line project chief, on Wednesday.
> 
> "The Zhengzhou-Xuzhou line will be a significant milestone in China's 'four-vertical' and 'four-horizontal' HSR network," said Li Ben, assistant chief engineer of Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed passenger rail line.


One major horizontal HSR, from Urumqi all the way to Xuzhou/Lianyuangang, from the Gobi Desert and Tianshan Mountains to the Sea!!!

*Red sections* in operation, *blue sections* in construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Yunnan's first high-speed railway completed *
CCTV English 
Published on Apr 28, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Yunnan's first high-speed railway completed *
> CCTV English
> Published on Apr 28, 2016


Man, 130 bridges and 40 tunnels!
Check it out, one of the crazy bridges on Shanghai-Kunming HSR
Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong
_(photos from this link)_





I am very excited next time when I travel to Yunnan (that'll be my fifth time), I can say goodbye to one night of slow train or expensive flights(crazily pricey during tourist seasons) to enjoy these picturesque national parks in Yunnan Province! It will take only 6 hours from my hometown to Kunming compared to 22hours/2000km by overnight trains for the moment.
@ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @Arryn
photos from previous Yunnan trips






























@anant_s @Spectre @Echo_419 @Bussard Ramjet
Check it out, it says in 2020, there will be a bridge in india dubbed as the highest railway bridge in the world.
Highest Railway Bridges

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Man, 130 bridges and 40 tunnels!
> Check it out, one of the crazy bridges on Shanghai-Kunming HSR
> Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong
> _(photos from this link)_
> View attachment 303140
> 
> 
> I am very excited next time when I travel to Yunnan (that'll be my fifth time), I can say goodbye to one night of slow train or expensive flights(crazily pricey during tourist seasons) to enjoy these picturesque national parks in Yunnan Province! It will take only 6 hours from my hometown to Kunming compared to 22hours/2000km by overnight trains for the moment.
> @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @Arryn
> View attachment 303146
> View attachment 303148
> View attachment 303145
> View attachment 303144
> View attachment 303149
> View attachment 303147
> View attachment 303143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s @Spectre @Echo_419 @Bussard Ramjet
> Check it out, it says in 2020, there will be a bridge in india dubbed as the highest railway bridge in the world.
> Highest Railway Bridges


Beautiful land!
looking forward to pictures from your trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Man, 130 bridges and 40 tunnels!
> Check it out, one of the crazy bridges on Shanghai-Kunming HSR
> Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong
> _(photos from this link)_
> View attachment 303140
> 
> 
> I am very excited next time when I travel to Yunnan (that'll be my fifth time), I can say goodbye to one night of slow train or expensive flights(crazily pricey during tourist seasons) to enjoy these picturesque national parks in Yunnan Province! It will take only 6 hours from my hometown to Kunming compared to 22hours/2000km by overnight trains for the moment.
> @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @Arryn
> View attachment 303146
> View attachment 303148
> View attachment 303145
> View attachment 303144
> View attachment 303149
> View attachment 303147
> View attachment 303143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s @Spectre @Echo_419 @Bussard Ramjet
> Check it out, it says in 2020, there will be a bridge in india dubbed as the highest railway bridge in the world.
> Highest Railway Bridges




I am looking forward for pics from your trip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Record railway trips made by holiday travelers*
Xinhua, May 2, 2016

Some 12.9 million train trips were made in China on Saturday, the first day of the three-day May Day holiday, exceeding the daily record set during the same period last year.

According to the China Railway Corporation, 8.5 percent more trips were made on Saturday than on the same day a year ago.

Megacities including Beijing and Shanghai saw huge passenger flows.

The corporation estimated 10.15 million trips nationwide on Sunday.

Extra trains were put into service to cope with demand.

Railway authorities have temporarily prolonged the operating time for online ticketing systems, and travelers can check vacant seat information and book tickets at www.12306.cn half an hour before departure time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Major HSR projects start construction in 2016!



*

2016 is the very first year of the crucial 13th 5-year-plan. In terms of Chinese high-speed railway, it is imperative to accelerate planning and construction to improve the current limited network, adding more 350km/h trunk routes and 200-250km/h intercity rails. Until now, there are dozens of new projects already commencing construction or will get started in 2016.This is the critical year for Chinese railways, the prices of materials are very low, which can compensate the increasing cost on salary to some extent. This is the best time so far, most citizens have ditched their previous doubts towards CRH and the ticket fares are becoming increasingly affordable in the context of the unstoppable increase of family wealth and the rapid shrinking of the lower class. However, clearly, you can hear noise of numerous fightings for a high-speed railway station across the nation, between cities, counties or townships, thus an array of projects are being delayed. Any railway project should not be hijacked by populism or inaction!

Some new HSR projects in 2016





1、贵阳至南宁客运专线。350公里/小时，正线长482km；包括贵阳枢纽：大土联络线、贵安联络线、贵阳北第二动车所，贵安动车所；南宁枢纽：南宁东客车联络线，钦广联络线，钦柳联络线，南宁第二动车所和五象中间站。新建路基56.55km，隧道113座/269.83km，桥梁223座/183.01km，车站16个。下半年开工。

2、赣州至深圳铁路客运专线。时速350公里/小时，新建正线长度430km。下半年开工。

3、中卫至兰州客运专线。北起宁夏自治区中卫市，向南经甘肃省白银市、兰州市引入兰州站，线路全长约236km，配套建设皋兰北至兰州新区连接线长约36km。线下工程按350 km/h标准建设。下半年开工。

4、徐州至连云港客运专线。工程主要内容包括：①正线：连云港站（含）至徐宿淮盐铁路后马庄站（不含），线路长度180.385km，右线绕行长度2.408km。②相关工程：连云港站与连盐铁路西北上下行联络线；连云港站动车存车场；徐州东维修车间。全线设6个车站。下半年开工。

5、佳木斯至牡丹江铁路，线路全长330km，目前已开展前期工作，年底开工。

6、通辽至京沈高铁新民北站快速铁路。线路长度197.015km，新建北京方向上、下行联络线共计12.206km；通辽枢纽相关线改建9.613km。1季度开工。

7、赤峰至京沈高铁喀左站快速铁路。正线线路长度157.375km，路基88.012km，桥梁52 座43.505km，隧道11座25.858km，相关联络线工程总长11.725km，其中北京方向下行联络线5.289km，北京方向上行联络线6.436km。1季度开工。

8、安庆至九江铁路，新建线路正线全长199.948km，新安庆西站（含）至庐山站（含）段设计时速350km/h，新安庆西站（不含）至安庆站（含）段200km/h。1季度开工。

9、太原至焦作铁路。设计时速250km/h，正线线路长度362.095m，既有石太线左线改建线路1.756km右线线路长度2.826km。共设13 个车站。1-2季度开工。

10、北京至唐山城际铁路。起自新北京东站（原通州站站址），终至唐山站，沿线经北京市通州区、河北省廊坊市（三河市燕郊、大厂、香河）、天津市宝坻区、河北省唐山市（玉田、丰润、高新、路北），线路全长约 153.10km。

11、张家界至吉首至怀化铁路。线路全长约240公里。四季度开工。

12、盐城至海安铁路。线路全长约106公里。下半年开工。

13、福州至厦门城际铁路。新建福州站(含)至漳州站(含)，正线长为296.58km，配套工程贯通长度32.11km，联络线40.94km，动车走行线22.76km。其中福州站至福清站利用在建福平铁路和既有福厦铁路。新建桥梁72座180.86m，隧道24座24.79km。全线共设车站9个，新建动车所2个。

14、上海至苏州至湖州城际铁路。线路全长约142公里。下半年开工。

15、川南城际铁路。分为内江至自贡至泸州铁路和自贡至宜宾铁路两段。线路全长215公里。时速250km/h。下半年开工。

16、崇礼铁路（京张铁路崇礼支线）。设计时速250km/h，线路长60km。3季度开工。

17、曲阜至临沂铁路（鲁南快速铁路客运通道曲阜至临沂段）。时速350km/h，正线长度139.16km，设5座中间车站(曲阜东站(鲁南场)、泗水南站、平邑南站、费县北站、临沂北站)。配套工程为曲阜至泰安城际正线、曲阜东站(鲁南场)临沂方向联络线、京沪高铁联络线等。2季度开工。

18、盘锦至朝阳高速铁路连接线。线路长132km，年底开工。

19、白河至敦化铁路。线路全长110km，3季度开工。

20、吉安至泉州铁路。线路全长498km。线路北起江西省赣州市兴国、于都、宁都、石城，然后进入福建省三明市宁化、清流、明溪、三明、永安、大田，再经泉州市德化、永春、安溪、南安等市县，终至福建省泉州市。

21、浦梅铁路建宁至冠豸山段。工程内容包括正线173.60km（本次新建正线线路长度166.6km），相关工程13.957km。正线设车站16 座。单线，速度目标值160km/h。2-3季度开工。

22、京霸铁路。近日国家发改委批复了北京至霸州铁路可行性研究报告，京霸铁路全长78.24km，设黄村、新机场、永清西、霸州等4站。同步建设廊坊动车运用所。北京至新机场段采用时速250km/h，新机场至霸州段350km/h。

23、沪通铁路太仓至四团段。线路全长112km。计划3季度开工。

24、克拉玛依至塔城铁路铁厂沟至塔城段。全长190km。年底开工。

25、广西中越铁路防城至东兴段。全长约59km，项目还包括引入地区相关工程，改建防城港北站等。3季度开工。

26、洪湖、监利铁路支线。线路长112km。3季度开工。

27、贵州湖林支线

28、湖北省长江三峡水铁联运铁路

29、青岛董家口港疏港铁路

30、重庆枢纽东环线

31、南疆铁路至兰新铁路联络线

32、天津杨双汊周联络线

33、丹灶至佛山铁路。

34、哈尔滨至佳木斯铁路电化

35、沈阳至吉林铁路电化

36、衡阳至柳州铁路电化

37、内蒙古集通复线电化

38、玉林至梧州扩能

39、沈丹、辽阳至本溪电气化

40、怀化至柳州铁路电化

41、长图铁路长春至吉林电化

42、北京丰台站改造

43、山东临沂铁路物流基地

44、青海曹家堡铁路物流基地

45、广东省改建石龙铁路集装箱办理站。
@cirr @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Major HSR projects start construction in 2016!
> View attachment 303264
> *
> 
> 2016 is the very first year of the crucial 13th 5-year-plan. In terms of Chinese high-speed railway, it is imperative to accelerate planning and construction to improve the current limited network, adding more 350km/h trunk routes and 200-250km/h intercity rails. Until now, there are dozens of new projects already commencing construction or will get started in 2016.This is the critical year for Chinese railways, the prices of materials are very low, which can compensate the increasing cost on salary to some extent. This is the best time so far, most citizens have ditched their previous doubts towards CRH and the ticket fares are becoming increasingly affordable in the context of the unstoppable increase of family wealth and the rapid shrinking of the lower class. However, clearly, you can hear noise of numerous fightings for a high-speed railway station across the nation, between cities, counties or townships, thus an array of projects are being delayed. Any railway project should not be hijacked by populism or inaction!
> 
> Some new HSR projects in 2016
> 
> View attachment 303262
> 
> 1、贵阳至南宁客运专线。350公里/小时，正线长482km；包括贵阳枢纽：大土联络线、贵安联络线、贵阳北第二动车所，贵安动车所；南宁枢纽：南宁东客车联络线，钦广联络线，钦柳联络线，南宁第二动车所和五象中间站。新建路基56.55km，隧道113座/269.83km，桥梁223座/183.01km，车站16个。下半年开工。
> 
> 2、赣州至深圳铁路客运专线。时速350公里/小时，新建正线长度430km。下半年开工。
> 
> 3、中卫至兰州客运专线。北起宁夏自治区中卫市，向南经甘肃省白银市、兰州市引入兰州站，线路全长约236km，配套建设皋兰北至兰州新区连接线长约36km。线下工程按350 km/h标准建设。下半年开工。
> 
> 4、徐州至连云港客运专线。工程主要内容包括：①正线：连云港站（含）至徐宿淮盐铁路后马庄站（不含），线路长度180.385km，右线绕行长度2.408km。②相关工程：连云港站与连盐铁路西北上下行联络线；连云港站动车存车场；徐州东维修车间。全线设6个车站。下半年开工。
> 
> 5、佳木斯至牡丹江铁路，线路全长330km，目前已开展前期工作，年底开工。
> 
> 6、通辽至京沈高铁新民北站快速铁路。线路长度197.015km，新建北京方向上、下行联络线共计12.206km；通辽枢纽相关线改建9.613km。1季度开工。
> 
> 7、赤峰至京沈高铁喀左站快速铁路。正线线路长度157.375km，路基88.012km，桥梁52 座43.505km，隧道11座25.858km，相关联络线工程总长11.725km，其中北京方向下行联络线5.289km，北京方向上行联络线6.436km。1季度开工。
> 
> 8、安庆至九江铁路，新建线路正线全长199.948km，新安庆西站（含）至庐山站（含）段设计时速350km/h，新安庆西站（不含）至安庆站（含）段200km/h。1季度开工。
> 
> 9、太原至焦作铁路。设计时速250km/h，正线线路长度362.095m，既有石太线左线改建线路1.756km右线线路长度2.826km。共设13 个车站。1-2季度开工。
> 
> 10、北京至唐山城际铁路。起自新北京东站（原通州站站址），终至唐山站，沿线经北京市通州区、河北省廊坊市（三河市燕郊、大厂、香河）、天津市宝坻区、河北省唐山市（玉田、丰润、高新、路北），线路全长约 153.10km。
> 
> 11、张家界至吉首至怀化铁路。线路全长约240公里。四季度开工。
> 
> 12、盐城至海安铁路。线路全长约106公里。下半年开工。
> 
> 13、福州至厦门城际铁路。新建福州站(含)至漳州站(含)，正线长为296.58km，配套工程贯通长度32.11km，联络线40.94km，动车走行线22.76km。其中福州站至福清站利用在建福平铁路和既有福厦铁路。新建桥梁72座180.86m，隧道24座24.79km。全线共设车站9个，新建动车所2个。
> 
> 14、上海至苏州至湖州城际铁路。线路全长约142公里。下半年开工。
> 
> 15、川南城际铁路。分为内江至自贡至泸州铁路和自贡至宜宾铁路两段。线路全长215公里。时速250km/h。下半年开工。
> 
> 16、崇礼铁路（京张铁路崇礼支线）。设计时速250km/h，线路长60km。3季度开工。
> 
> 17、曲阜至临沂铁路（鲁南快速铁路客运通道曲阜至临沂段）。时速350km/h，正线长度139.16km，设5座中间车站(曲阜东站(鲁南场)、泗水南站、平邑南站、费县北站、临沂北站)。配套工程为曲阜至泰安城际正线、曲阜东站(鲁南场)临沂方向联络线、京沪高铁联络线等。2季度开工。
> 
> 18、盘锦至朝阳高速铁路连接线。线路长132km，年底开工。
> 
> 19、白河至敦化铁路。线路全长110km，3季度开工。
> 
> 20、吉安至泉州铁路。线路全长498km。线路北起江西省赣州市兴国、于都、宁都、石城，然后进入福建省三明市宁化、清流、明溪、三明、永安、大田，再经泉州市德化、永春、安溪、南安等市县，终至福建省泉州市。
> 
> 21、浦梅铁路建宁至冠豸山段。工程内容包括正线173.60km（本次新建正线线路长度166.6km），相关工程13.957km。正线设车站16 座。单线，速度目标值160km/h。2-3季度开工。
> 
> 22、京霸铁路。近日国家发改委批复了北京至霸州铁路可行性研究报告，京霸铁路全长78.24km，设黄村、新机场、永清西、霸州等4站。同步建设廊坊动车运用所。北京至新机场段采用时速250km/h，新机场至霸州段350km/h。
> 
> 23、沪通铁路太仓至四团段。线路全长112km。计划3季度开工。
> 
> 24、克拉玛依至塔城铁路铁厂沟至塔城段。全长190km。年底开工。
> 
> 25、广西中越铁路防城至东兴段。全长约59km，项目还包括引入地区相关工程，改建防城港北站等。3季度开工。
> 
> 26、洪湖、监利铁路支线。线路长112km。3季度开工。
> 
> 27、贵州湖林支线
> 
> 28、湖北省长江三峡水铁联运铁路
> 
> 29、青岛董家口港疏港铁路
> 
> 30、重庆枢纽东环线
> 
> 31、南疆铁路至兰新铁路联络线
> 
> 32、天津杨双汊周联络线
> 
> 33、丹灶至佛山铁路。
> 
> 34、哈尔滨至佳木斯铁路电化
> 
> 35、沈阳至吉林铁路电化
> 
> 36、衡阳至柳州铁路电化
> 
> 37、内蒙古集通复线电化
> 
> 38、玉林至梧州扩能
> 
> 39、沈丹、辽阳至本溪电气化
> 
> 40、怀化至柳州铁路电化
> 
> 41、长图铁路长春至吉林电化
> 
> 42、北京丰台站改造
> 
> 43、山东临沂铁路物流基地
> 
> 44、青海曹家堡铁路物流基地
> 
> 45、广东省改建石龙铁路集装箱办理站。
> @cirr @TaiShang



Looking forward to the early completion of No. 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Looking forward to the early completion of No. 14.


None of the listed projects concern me.

I'm just wondering how many months they need to settle down the exact route of the new 350km/h Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR? I think they are still in the fighting mode instead of a negotiation mode. The current 200km-250km/h railway is so outdated in terms of speed and passenger capacity, though the scenery is great.





Andrew's photos of the current *Wuhan-Chengdu semi-high speed railway*(200-250km/h)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A in motion!*
_Photos by @X2000 from 北往南来_

Suburban Beijing















@cirr @anant_s @Spectre @ahojunk @Gufi 


This photo is awesome!
*Village road, railway and expressway!*
It'd be better if the HSR in this county(Jixi County, Anhui Province, Central China) cuts through the mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH380A in motion!*
> _Photos by @X2000 from 北往南来_
> 
> Suburban Beijing
> 
> View attachment 304207
> 
> 
> View attachment 304208
> 
> 
> View attachment 304206
> 
> @cirr @anant_s @Spectre @ahojunk @Gufi
> 
> 
> This photo is awesome!
> *Village road, railway and expressway!*
> It'd be better if the HSR in this county(Jixi County, Anhui Province, Central China) cuts through the mountains.
> View attachment 304213



This is what the Americans can learn from the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> This is what the Americans can learn from the Chinese.


Take the Trump Train!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Kunming HSR Station to CRH Depot Railway finished!
Another step towards inauguration of Shanghai-Kunming HSR








Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway








*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The winter glamour of freight railways in Northeastern China*
_photos with consent from weibo@ 京包大拿_
*















*
@ahojunk @JSCh @powastick @Gibbs @anant_s @Spectre et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *The winter glamour of freight railways in Northeastern China*
> *
> View attachment 304765
> View attachment 304764
> View attachment 304763
> View attachment 304762
> View attachment 304761
> *
> @ahojunk @JSCh @powastick @Gibbs @anant_s @Spectre et al


Some of the best images on this thread.
Hats off to the photographer for using the lateral light so beautifully!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

CRH6F型城际动车组在厂区试验（资料照片）。 
CRH6F type intercity EMU test at the factory (photo).​
5月11日，中车青岛四方机车车辆股份有限公司通报，其研制并具有完全自主知识产权的我国首款时速160公里CRH6F型城际动车组，获得了国家铁路局颁发的型号合格证和制造许可证。
May 11, the Qingdao Sifang Locomotive Co., Ltd. reported, first 160 km/h type CRH6F intercity EMU was awarded the National Railway Bureau issued type certificate and manufacturing license.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed railway linking China and Russia in planning phase*
(People's Daily Online) 13:53, May 12, 2016






(File Photo)​
A cross-country railway linking the Chinese city of Hunchun and the Russian city of Vladivostok is currently being planned. Both sides will meet soon to discuss a formal cooperation agreement, according to officials from a development and reform commission in northeastern China's Jilin province on May 11.

Hunchun is located near the border between China and Russia. The distance between Hunchun and Vladivostok, the largest city in eastern Russia, is only 180 kilometers. However, current road transport is inefficient and cannot meet increasing demand for the route.

The estimated length of the line is 322 kilometers, of which 40 kilometers will be in China. It is predicted that about 60 billion yuan will be invested in the project. After the railway is constructed, travel time between the two cities will be just one and a half hours, compared to the current eight hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CRH6F granted production licence
















The neweast 160km/h intercity EMU trainset

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> CRH6F型城际动车组在厂区试验（资料照片）。
> CRH6F type intercity EMU test at the factory (photo).​
> 5月11日，中车青岛四方机车车辆股份有限公司通报，其研制并具有完全自主知识产权的我国首款时速160公里CRH6F型城际动车组，获得了国家铁路局颁发的型号合格证和制造许可证。
> May 11, the Qingdao Sifang Locomotive Co., Ltd. reported, first 160 km/h type CRH6F intercity EMU was awarded the National Railway Bureau issued type certificate and manufacturing license.


It is quite of fun that 200km/h CRH6 was given certificate prior to 160km/h CRH6. 



cirr said:


> CRH6F granted production licence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neweast 160km/h intercity EMU trainset


Big metro!



anant_s said:


> Some of the best images on this thread.
> Hats off to the photographer for using the lateral light so beautifully!


This photographer is an online friend of mine, who has been working on railway photographing for nearly a decade.
Just got his new photo book!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Just got his new photo book!


Do share the details. I would like to buy a copy!!


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Do share the details. I would like to buy a copy!!


A fantastic book, the first volume on Northeastern China and Northern China.
It basically provides every details you should know about a railway and the best location to take photos, from history, technical details, where to shoot to his own interesting railway stories and anecdotes. It's like a combination of story book, history book, technical manual, railway photo album and of course photography manual. Sadly, only Chinese!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> It is quite of fun that 200km/h CRH6 was given certificate prior to 160km/h CRH6.


Well, the seating is nearly 2.5 times more.and arrangement is different. That probably would required a different/stringent safety test.

Another report say that it is currently China's largest passenger intercity EMU, can carry up to 2,000 people with 8-car configuration, with 3 minutes start interval, one hour carrying capacity of up to 40,000 people,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> A fantastic book, the first volume on Northeastern China and Northern China.
> It basically provides every details you should know about a railway and the best location to take photos, from history, technical details, where to shoot to his own interesting railway stories and anecdotes. It's like a combination of story book, history book, technical manual, railway photo album and of course photography manual. Sadly, only Chinese!
> View attachment 304838
> View attachment 304837
> 
> 
> View attachment 304841
> 
> 
> View attachment 304839
> 
> 
> View attachment 304840


Someday, i would love to visit your beautiful country with my son, who too loves railways!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Well, the seating is nearly 2.5 times more.and arrangement is different. That probably would required a different/stringent safety test.
> 
> Another report say that it is currently China's largest passenger intercity EMU, can carry up to 2,000 people with 8-car configuration, with 3 minutes start interval, one hour carrying capacity of up to 40,000 people,


BIG METRO IS COMING!



anant_s said:


> Someday, i would love to visit your beautiful country with my son, who too loves railways!


Welcome!
It's not exaggerating to say, in China, it's so easy to take amazing railway photos!

My work!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> BIG METRO IS COMING!
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> It's not exaggerating to say, in China, it's so easy to take amazing railway photos!
> 
> My work!
> View attachment 304904



You should definitely consider publishing (at least as an online material) your rail pictures one day.

That will be a great testimony to our China's rail development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> You should definitely consider publishing (at least as an online material) your rail pictures one day.
> 
> That will be a great testimony to our China's rail development.


I'd love to, but I have stopped taking a giant camera with multiple lenses during my trips for years!
It's a torture to do it especially when u have to climb high for the best shot!

And smart phone photo is not that bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022

TaiShang said:


> You should definitely consider publishing (at least as an online material) your rail pictures one day.
> 
> That will be a great testimony to our China's rail development.





Great words from TaiShang " To our China 's XXX XXX "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I'd love to, but I have stopped taking a giant camera with multiple lenses during my trips for years!
> It's a torture to do it especially when u have to climb high for the best shot!
> 
> And smart phone photo is not that bad!
> View attachment 304906



I agree. Smartphones do the job pretty well these days.

Personally, I would not mind too much about picture quality so long as it is decent enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I agree. Smartphones do the job pretty well these days.
> 
> Personally, I would not mind too much about picture quality so long as it is decent enough.


And I have to screenshot my photos as to reduce the file size then change to jpeg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> I have stopped taking a giant camera with multiple lenses during my trips for years!


Thats true, carrying a DSLR is literally a pain on neck, but then again, image quality and light control is something every photographer desires.
I usually take my EOS 500D with general purpose 70-200 f 4L IS, that almost covers all range and sometimes during long range landscape shots, 16-35 f4 L IS ii, too comes in handy. Unfortunately, IS lenses from Cannon are heavy and during long day photo sessions in field, one is really tired with all this load

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China to put more railway trains into operation *
Xinhua, May 13, 2016

China will run more trains from Sunday, the largest expansion of railway transport capacity for ten years, the China Railway Corporation said on Thursday.

Passenger trains will grow by nearly 300 pairs to 3,400 pairs, 2,100 pairs of which are high-speed.

Cargo train connecting China with Europe and other parts of Asia will climb to 62.

China put 9,531 kilometers of lines into operation in 2015, when the target was only 8,000 kilometers, spending 824 billion yuan (about 127 billion U.S. dollars).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * China to put more railway trains into operation *
> Xinhua, May 13, 2016
> 
> China will run more trains from Sunday, the largest expansion of railway transport capacity for ten years, the China Railway Corporation said on Thursday.
> 
> Passenger trains will grow by nearly 300 pairs to 3,400 pairs, 2,100 pairs of which are high-speed.
> 
> Cargo train connecting China with Europe and other parts of Asia will climb to 62.
> 
> China put 9,531 kilometers of lines into operation in 2015, when the target was only 8,000 kilometers, spending 824 billion yuan (about 127 billion U.S. dollars).


*60% bullet trains!!!




*



anant_s said:


> Thats true, carrying a DSLR is literally a pain on neck, but then again, image quality and light control is something every photographer desires.
> I usually take my EOS 500D with general purpose 70-200 f 4L IS, that almost covers all range and sometimes during long range landscape shots, 16-35 f4 L IS ii, too comes in handy. Unfortunately, IS lenses from Cannon are heavy and during long day photo sessions in field, one is really tired with all this load


Yes.
I really admire those tourists with a big bag full of lenses even on 5km high mountains!
See these tourists, they even brought a DJI drone!
I nearly killed myself by merely walking with food and a phone (of course with a 20,000mAh power pack), but they did it with a heavy box of drone!










@GS Zhou Think about going to a mountain in the west, with DJI taking a panoramic view!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*SS8 in motion!
max. 240km/h























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH in Inner Mongolia *
Inner Mongolia is one of the very few provinces that have CRH services though not connected to the national high-speed network. A couple of years later before the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing & Zhangjiakou, there will be direct services from Beijing to the capital city of Hohhot and more HSR lines are under construction or being planned such as Hohhot-Yinchuan HSR.















*Slow trains in Inner Mongolia










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yantong1980

Nice pic Andrew, keep'em coming. Make me want to try one of those HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

yantong1980 said:


> Nice pic Andrew, keep'em coming. Make me want to try one of those HSR.


I'm glad you enjoy this thread.
Since today (the biggest timetable upgrade in this decade), the percentage of bullet trains reaches a record of 60%!


*CRH in Yan'an, the heart of pre-1949 revolution, 
Northern Shannxi Province















Aboard the Yan'an-Xi'an bullet train CRH380A
From the revolutionary capital to the Silk Road Capital
@ahojunk @yantong1980 @Daniel808 @kuge 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to expand railway lines starting *
2016-05-15 14:40 CRIENGLISH.com






File Photo of Beijing Railway Dispatch and Command Center. (Photo/Xinhua)​
China's national rail system is set to become a lot more crowded as of this Sunday when the country will see its largest increase in passenger rail service in a decade.

The China Railway Corporation, the former Ministry of Railways, has announced it's putting an additional 34-hundred new passenger trains into service as of Sunday.

More than half of them will be on high-speed rail lines.

Most of the newly added high-speed services will be added to routes which service small-and-medium-sized cities and in the country's western regions.

Around 100 new inter-city trains are also going to be added to the lines to help people commute between big cities and their neighboring small towns.

In addition, 69 new railway lines are going to be opened specifically for day-trips outside of major cities in an attempt to increase weekend tourism.

In announcing the additional services, China Railway Corporation says ticket prices will remain the same.

China put nearly 10,000 kilometers of rail lines into operation in 2015.

More than 2.5 billion trips were made last year through the country's railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China to expand railway lines starting *
> 2016-05-15 14:40 CRIENGLISH.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo of Beijing Railway Dispatch and Command Center. (Photo/Xinhua)​
> China's national rail system is set to become a lot more crowded as of this Sunday when the country will see its largest increase in passenger rail service in a decade.
> 
> The China Railway Corporation, the former Ministry of Railways, has announced it's putting an additional 34-hundred new passenger trains into service as of Sunday.
> 
> More than half of them will be on high-speed rail lines.
> 
> Most of the newly added high-speed services will be added to routes which service small-and-medium-sized cities and in the country's western regions.
> 
> Around 100 new inter-city trains are also going to be added to the lines to help people commute between big cities and their neighboring small towns.
> 
> In addition, 69 new railway lines are going to be opened specifically for day-trips outside of major cities in an attempt to increase weekend tourism.
> 
> In announcing the additional services, China Railway Corporation says ticket prices will remain the same.
> 
> China put nearly 10,000 kilometers of rail lines into operation in 2015.
> 
> More than 2.5 billion trips were made last year through the country's railways.



*China Adds Services to Railway System*

Passengers get on a bullet train at Shijiazhuang Rail Station, north China's Hebei province on May 15, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]






Traveling around China via trains is becoming more convenient.

As of Sunday, 3,400 new passenger trains, over half being on high-speed rail lines, have been put into service in China's national rail system.

Most of the newly added high-speed services were added to routes which service small-and-medium-sized cities and in the country's western regions.

In addition, 69 new railway lines open specifically for day-trips outside of major cities in an attempt to increase weekend tourism.

For commuters traveling between big cities and their neighboring small towns, around 100 new inter-city trains were also put into service.

China Railway Corporation has also promised that ticket prices will remain the same.

*China put nearly 10,000 kilometers of rail lines into operation in 2015. *

More than 2.5 billion trips were made last year through the country's railways.

The national railway system has implemented a new train diagram.


Passengers get on a bullet train at Beijing West Rail Station 
on May 15, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]





A photo taken on May 15, 2016 shows a bullet train in Shijiazhuang, 
north China's Hebei province. [Photo: Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

_Dragon's inclusive growth in Africa _
*Abuja-Kaduna Railway to Open to Traffic*
The Abuja-Kaduna Railway, constructed by China Civil and Engineering Construction Company (CCECC), will open for operations at the end of May.

This is the first railway in Africa that is constructed based on Chinese technical standards.

The rail also received financing from the Export-Import Bank of China and others.

The 187-km railway, which connects Nigeria's Idu to its northern business center Kaduna City, is part of the Lagos-Kano standard gauge project.

Building the railway also involved the construction of 30 bridges, including five box bridges.

The railway has nine stops and features both passenger and cargo trains. It was designed for trains with an average speed of 150 kilometers per hour.












@TaiShang @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Mon May 16, 2016 2:23am EDT

*China to let more cities build metro systems - Economic Information Daily*






A China Railway High-speed (CRH) Harmony bullet train pulls into the Shenyang Railway Station in Shenyang, Liaoning province in this file photo dated July 31, 2012.
REUTERS/STRINGER


China plans to relax minimum population requirements for cities that wish to build subway systems, opening up opportunities for a fresh bonanza of infrastructure investment, the state-owned Economic Information Daily reported on Monday.

Citing unidentified authorities, the newspaper said that cities with an urban population of more than 1.5 million people would be allowed to build metro projects.

Previously, only cities with a population of more than 3 million people and annual revenues of 10 billion yuan ($1.53 billion) were eligible.

The relaxation underscores China's continued reliance on investment-led growth to support the slowing economy, which is credited by analysts as being behind recent signs of improvement in activity but also as creating a risk as debt levels rise.

The newspaper said China's economic development had reached a new stage in which the fast expansion of cities was spurring traffic demand, and that population size should no longer be a key determinant of urban rail transit construction.

Last week, China's transport ministry said the country will invest around 4.7 trillion yuan in transport infrastructure projects over the next three years.

So far, 26 Chinese cities have built metro systems while another 39 have projects approved, the National Development and Reform Commission said in January.

(Reporting by Brenda Goh; Editing by John Ruwitch and Kim Coghill)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

_*Moderate luxury, SAME PRICE!!!*_
*"Dunhuang Express" Finishes Its First Trip*
The "Dunhuang Express", starting from Gansu, has arrived in Beijing on May 14, 2016. The train is decorated with artistic patterns bringing Dunhuang culture to Beijing as well as to the 30 stops along the route. China Railway Engineering Corporation plans to put another 106 tourism expresses into operation this year. The 106 routes will all lead to the Silk Road area. [Photo: weibo.com]





















Exactly same price as regular slow trains 
Overnight train from Beijing to the Silk Road city Dunhuang.
Explore the Silk Road!
@anant_s @UKBengali @Gibbs @kuge @Götterdämmerung @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


>


Although there is no an official 8th speed up campaign after 2007, the upgrading and electrification of existing railways are always on the way.
Yesterday witnessed the inauguration of the upgraded 200km/h Nanjing-Nantong railway which has transformed from a 140km/h non-electrified single-track railway into a standard semi-HSR, though this opening has been delayed for years and angered many people when the journalists always wrote it would be opened soon for a couple of years. lol

First day, nearly 100% patronage








*Nanjing-Nantong 4 hours >>> 2 hours 22min
Hankou-Nantong 15 hours >>>>5 hours*





@anant_s @Echo_419 @Spectre
Such upgrading project to increase maximum speed to 200-250km/h is relatively economical and also faster to be implemented than a new HSR (Some may not agree). Tickets are also cheap, 284km 105.5yuan ($16).
Seats on a D train on upgraded 200-250km/h railway are larger than ANY economical class on the planes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I'd love to, but I have stopped taking a giant camera with multiple lenses during my trips for years!
> It's a torture to do it especially when u have to climb high for the best shot!
> 
> And smart phone photo is not that bad!
> View attachment 304906


at least put a watermark so others cannot claim your photos as theirs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> at least put a watermark so others cannot claim your photos as theirs


How about like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> How about like this?
> View attachment 305639
> View attachment 305638



Like @Jlaw says, a large watermark embedded into the picture's background would be a safer way. Otherwise, they may be easily crop or hide the signature you put there.

But, the signature version does indeed look very elegant.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Like @Jlaw says, a large watermark embedded into the picture's background would be a safer way. Otherwise, they may be easily crop or hide the signature you put there.
> 
> But, the signature version does indeed look very elegant.


How to do that watermark thing?


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> How to do that watermark thing?



In both Kingsoft and Windows Office programs, there is this option to insert watermark.

I guess you can also find picture editing software to insert watermark. You can either choose from the templates or select your own.

Actually, I did it only for my dissertation. Never done that for pictures. So, I know only how to use it on Word documents.

http://office.wps.cn/officeword/12407-2013-04-10-15-59-10-580.html

https://support.office.com/zh-cn/ar...-picture-c5105178-718a-4e73-8a4e-5cf111259fc3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> How about like this?
> View attachment 305639
> View attachment 305638



post #1584 is good example. Usually sites and other photographers keep the watermark on the same area in the pics. Most photography software have an option for you to add to your mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> In both Kingsoft and Windows Office programs, there is this option to insert watermark.
> 
> I guess you can also find picture editing software to insert watermark. You can either choose from the templates or select your own.
> 
> Actually, I did it only for my dissertation. Never done that for pictures. So, I know only how to use it on Word documents.
> 
> http://office.wps.cn/officeword/12407-2013-04-10-15-59-10-580.html
> 
> https://support.office.com/zh-cn/ar...-picture-c5105178-718a-4e73-8a4e-5cf111259fc3





Jlaw said:


> post #1584 is good example. Usually sites and other photographers keep the watermark on the same area in the pics. Most photography software have an option for you to add to your mark.


I just know how to add my signature, don't have any those photography software.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I just know how to add my signature, don't have any those photography software.
> View attachment 305664
> View attachment 305665



Signature should be fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Milestone achieved in Chengdu-Guiyang HSR - the closure of 28000-ton 493.6m Xixihe Bridge 

Video：http://f.v.17173cdn.com/player_f2/MzM5NzYzMDU.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*The gathering of future generations on Datong-Xi'an HSR
350km/h CRH350 & 500km/h CIT500



*



cirr said:


> Milestone achieved in Chengdu-Guiyang HSR - the closure of 28000-ton 493.6m Xixihe Bridge
> 
> Video：http://f.v.17173cdn.com/player_f2/MzM5NzYzMDU.swf


China's normals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *The gathering of future generations on Datong-Xi'an HSR
> 350km/h CRH350 & 500km/h CIT500
> View attachment 305784
> *
> 
> 
> China's normals



Any chance of the 2 CRH350s entering operational service this year?


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Any chance of the 2 CRH350s entering operational service this year?


I'm not sure.
2017-2018 might be an ideal year.
After all these tests, they will figure out what aspects could be improved.
Then they will massively manufacture, it takes at least 2 years I think.
I hope we can take these trains from Beijing to the Winter Olympic site in Zhangjiakou.
I've also heard some new lines will have some sections with designed speed of 500+km/h in order to test the future-future-generation trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Red-eye bullet train from Shanghai to Beijing launches*

The first regular red-eye bullet train running from Shanghai to Beijing will start operation on May 15, Shanghai railway police authority said on Wednesday, the city's local news paper Xinmin Evening News reported.

Shanghai railway police said that the red-eye bullet train, *G8, will leave Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station at 7 pm and arrive at Beijing South Railway Station at 11:48 pm*. Trains running overnight are popularly known as "red-eyes".

It will be the first time that a bullet train running from Shanghai to Beijing will operate after 6 pm. The train will return to Shanghai the next day.

The ticket prices will be 933 yuan ($143.68) and 553 yuan, the same like the daytime ones.

The authorities said more police officers will be onboard on the red-eye bullet train to ensure safety at night.

Another bullet train with sleeping cars, *D312*, which ran from Shanghai Railway Station to Beijing South Railway Station temporarily during the Spring Festival holiday, will also start regular operation later.

It will leave Shanghai at 7:10 pm and arrive at Beijing at 7:07 am the next day.

China Railway Corp, the country's railroad operator, said earlier this year that it would add "red-eye" bullet trains to its fixed operation schedule to cater for a growing demand.

China has seen a massive increase in train passengers in the past decade. Some 2.5 billion passengers took trains in 2015, up 6.07 percent from a year earlier.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_25076220.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*From 0km to 1700km
Two years of HSR development in 
Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region*
http://www.peoplerail.com/rail/show-456-270392-1.html

*High-speed rail FLYOVER in Nanning City*
Nanning-Kunming HSR, Liuzhou-Nanning HSR, Nanning-Guangzhou HSR & Nanning-Beihai HSR





CRH Depot in the capital city of *Nanning *





*Binyang County *
Liuzhou-Nanning HSR & Nanning-Guangzhou HSR





*Liuzhou City*
Liuzhou-Nanning HSR





*Tianyang County*
Nanning-Kunming HSR
(Bai'se-Kunming section under construction)





*Sanjiang Autonomous County*
Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR






*Red lines* in operation
*Blue lines* under construction or planned

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* China's CRRC wins Pakistani cargo train deal*
Source: Xinhua 2016-05-19 16:39:43

JINAN, May 19 (Xinhua) -- A subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) has won a deal to make 800 freight cars for Pakistan, the company said Thursday.

The deal, with expected sales revenue of over 200 million yuan (30 million U.S. dollars), is the largest overseas order for CRRC Jinan Co., said a manager with the company.

The trains will include 780 coal hopper cars and 20 cabooses, said the manager.

Founded in 1910, the CRRC Jinan is one of the oldest rail enterprises in China. Its products, including cargo trains, wind power equipment and intelligent machines, have been exported to more than 40 countries and regions.

CRRC, formed from the merger of former rivals CNR Corp. and China CSR, has been actively bidding for contracts in overseas markets in recent years and has sold equipment to more than 100 countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed rail extends over 1,700 kilometers in China's Guangxi *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-18 21:14:17 | Editor: An

NANNING, May 18, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on April 29, 2016 shows a bullet train running through fields in Tianyang County of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. Guangxi has had a high-speed rail mileage of over 1,700 kilometers since high-speed train introduced into Guangxi at the end of 2013. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *High-speed rail extends over 1,700 kilometers in China's Guangxi *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-18 21:14:17 | Editor: An
> 
> NANNING, May 18, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on April 29, 2016 shows a bullet train running through fields in Tianyang County of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. Guangxi has had a high-speed rail mileage of over 1,700 kilometers since high-speed train introduced into Guangxi at the end of 2013. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You are posting the same article!

Clearly Nanning CRH Depot is dominated by CRH380A and CRH2.

Outside Nanning's railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*
Anti Shanghai-Beijing HSR?
Try the overnight slow train from Shanghai to Beijing
1463km
15 hours *





*Anti Slow Trains?
Try Dalian-Shenyang HSR
383km
1.5 hours 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*MUST WATCH!*
*A video of Wuxi-Nanjing slow train in the year of 1991*
@anant_s @powastick @ahojunk @JSCh @TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet @cirr @Nan Yang @Jlaw @Beidou2020 @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Rajaraja Chola @Spectre @Rasengan @Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @sword1947 @Jguo @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @rott @WSHH @Solomon2 @Edison Chen @Echo_419 al

http://video.weibo.com/player/1034:d3f9ad57a74d2e9331738a0ce4322b1f/v.swf









































*6.5 million people
GDP per capita over $ 20,000 in 2015
Life expectancy 81.91 in 2013 (78.08 in 2005)
Human Development Index 0.909
What's the next goal?*
@cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*The beauty of High-speed Rails in China's hidden misty Southwest*
*Guangxi Autonomous Region *
@crrc李圣@weibo

*Red lines in operation
Blue lines under construction or planned *
（710km Nanning-Kunming HSR opened in 2017)






*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC in Belarus 















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

BREAKING NEWS!
CRH380A arrived in Kunming
The last province without CRH in Southwest China

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

Brand new CRH380A and CRH2 traveled all the way
from CRRC's manufacturing base in Qingdao to Kunming

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's crazy High-speed (CRH) network viewed from the universe!*
By 25 May 2016
*White lines 300-350km/h
Yellow lines 200-250km/h
Blue lines no more than 200km/h*
(operational speed, not designed speed)
(some lines under construction included)
*





Updates by 25 May 2016*
1, Inauguration of upgraded Nanjing-Qidong railway (200km/h)
2, Inauguration of one section of Lanzhou-Chongqing rapid railway (200km/h)
3, Inauguration of upgraded Baotou-Erdos railway (200km/h)
4, Inauguration of Dongguan-Huizhou Intercity HSR (250km/h)
　　
@TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Tiqiu @rott @Jlaw @anant_s @Rajaraja Chola @JSCh @Huan @waz @UKBengali @Daniel808

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *China's crazy High-speed (CRH) network viewed from the universe!*
> By 25 May 2016
> *White lines 300-350km/h
> Yellow lines 200-250km/h
> Blue lines no more than 200km/h*
> (operational speed, not designed speed)
> (some lines under construction included)
> *
> View attachment 307015
> 
> 
> Updates by 25 May 2016*
> 1, Inauguration of upgraded Nanjing-Qidong railway (200km/h)
> 2, Inauguration of one section of Lanzhou-Chongqing rapid railway (200km/h)
> 3, Inauguration of upgraded Baotou-Erdos railway (200km/h)
> 4, Inauguration of Dongguan-Huizhou Intercity HSR (250km/h)
> 
> @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Tiqiu @rott @Jlaw @anant_s @Rajaraja Chola @JSCh @Huan @waz @UKBengali @Daniel808



Amazing sight!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Beautiful!!! Just beautiful! Has the HSR been debuted in Kunming as yet now? @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

rott said:


> Beautiful!!! Just beautiful! Has the HSR been debuted in Kunming as yet now? @AndrewJin


The final tracks will be laid before 10 June, only 30-40km left.
And then the test will begin from August and will last 3 months.
At last inaugurated on December.

Some bullet trains have already arrived in Yunnan via the old Shanghai-Kunming line and currently tested on some finished sections around Kunming.








Yunnan section already finished two weeks ago
http://yn.yunnan.cn/html/2016-04/30/content_4316525_10.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Crazy tunnel on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau finished on 31 May 2016*
Biggest cross section of railway tunnels so far in the world
9164 m tunnel on *Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway (200km/h)










*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Love your pics,Andrew!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Crazy tunnel on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau finished on 31 May 2016*
> Biggest cross section of railway tunnels so far in the world
> 9164 m tunnel on *Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway (200km/h)
> View attachment 308074
> View attachment 308073
> View attachment 308075
> *



This also deserves to be published in "Chinese Workers" section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's high speed rail menu updated*

2016-05-31 09:30

People's Daily Online _Editor: Wang Fan_

Passengers on China's high speed rail now have more food and beverage options to fit their diverse needs and budget.

China Railway has added 100 kinds of new catering products to its original menu, on which 300 kinds of food and beverages are currently being served on high speed rail throughout the country.





File photo of hot dry noodles

Recently, a dish called "rè gān miàn" (热干面) on Wuhan Railway Bureau's new menu has gained much popularity among passengers. Wuhan is famous for the dish "re gan mian", which literally means "hot dry noodles" that are served with a mixture of soy sauce, sesame paste, pickled vegetables, chopped garlic chives and chili oil.

Each box of instant "re gan mian" noodles only costs ¥10. And another affordable yet very high quality food should be the ¥12 baozi set menu, which includes two steamed buns with pork fillings, a yogurt box and an egg. The baozi set menu is the most popular choice on the train, said Conductor She Guibao, who works on G516 train commuting from Wuhan to Beijing West.

The Qingdao High speed Railway Bureau also launched catering services for group meals. Clients can make reservations for group meals through its official social media account on Wechat.

@AndrewJin Yummy？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> *The beauty of High-speed Rails in China's hidden misty Southwest*
> *Guangxi Autonomous Region *
> @crrc李圣@weibo
> 
> *Red lines in operation
> Blue lines under construction or planned *
> （710km Nanning-Kunming HSR opened in 2017)
> View attachment 306097
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 306090
> View attachment 306091
> View attachment 306092
> View attachment 306093
> View attachment 306094
> View attachment 306095
> View attachment 306096
> *


Beautiful photos ~ Shangri-La

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*4 tram lines in trial operation by 2017, SW China*

2016-05-27 20:01:13






MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An experimental tram moves in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016. With an investment of 6.619 billion yuan (about 1.009 billion US dollars), 4 lines of trams covering 62 kilometers are under construction and expected to be in experimental operation in 2017. (Xinhua/Zhou Lei) 






MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An experimental tram moves in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.





MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An experimental tram moves in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.





MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A worker is busy at the construction site of the tram system in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.





MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Driver Wang Li operates an experimental tram in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.





MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- The inside of an experimental tram is seen in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/ph...35393874_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin 






One can almost hear the footsteps of a new round of “speed boosts“

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *4 tram lines in trial operation by 2017, SW China*
> 
> 2016-05-27 20:01:13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An experimental tram moves in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016. With an investment of 6.619 billion yuan (about 1.009 billion US dollars), 4 lines of trams covering 62 kilometers are under construction and expected to be in experimental operation in 2017. (Xinhua/Zhou Lei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An experimental tram moves in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An experimental tram moves in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A worker is busy at the construction site of the tram system in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Driver Wang Li operates an experimental tram in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENGZI, May 27, 2016 (Xinhua) -- The inside of an experimental tram is seen in Mengzi, Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe in southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 27, 2016.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/ph...35393874_4.htm


Can't believe such achievement has been made in such a tiny city in one the most remotest regions in Southwest China!
Yunnan is undoubtedly one of the most shining economic hot spots in the context of cooperation between China and ASEAN.



cirr said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can almost hear the footsteps of a new round of “speed boosts“


13th 5-year plan concerning HSRs is about standardisation of bullet trains, acceleration of construction of trunk routes network and intercity networks and above all, continuing searching on new tech with huge R&D expenditure!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A for Shenzhen-Hong Kong High-speed Railway



*

*200km/h loco is ready
Manufactured by CRRC Dalian Factory
Test speed 230+km/h















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin This is in your hometown of Wuhan。It went into trial operation on 31.05.2016。Time for a tryout!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*ALMOST DONE!
Yunnan Province's biggest HSR Station will be opened 
along with inauguration of Shanghai-Kunming HSR & Kunming-Nanning HSR

Key points *
Kunming South Station has four layers.
Underground floor is departure floor and transfer floor to Metro line 1 & 4 and bus.
Floor one has 16 platforms.
Floor two is for a huge elevated waiting room, ticket office, shops and restaurants.
It has 4 ramps for buses and cars directly entering the waiting room from four directions, 
linked with urban rapid roads and expressways.
At the end of June, we can see the designed effect, "雀舞春城 美丽绽放".
The whole buildings is designed to stand Richter Scale 9 earthquakes.

Main theme: Yunnan's symbolic animal, Peacock 





The final stage of construction 











Other small HSR stations in Yunnan Province underway 
*Qujin North Station*














cirr said:


> @AndrewJin This is in your hometown of Wuhan。It went into trial operation on 31.05.2016。Time for a tryout!


wow, i thought it would be open at the end of this year.
2016 is so big for my city.
Airport subway
Subway line 6, 
and several tram lines!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Beijing to Shenzhen 2400km in 7 hours when this new north-south artery is completed by 2020. 

*Route of Ganzhou-SZ rail decided*
_
Han Ximin, Shenzhen Daily_

June 1st, 2016






THE route of the Guangdong section of the Ganzhou-Shenzhen High-speed Railway has been decided and work will start this year, according to a notice on the official website of the Guangzhou Public Resources Trade Center.

The notice showed that the 432-kilometer rail line will start from Ganzhou West Station in Jiangxi Province and go southward through Xinfeng, Longnan, Dingnan, Longchuan, Dongyuan, Heyuan, Boluo, Huizhou and Tangxia in Dongguan before it connects with Shenzhen North Railway Station.

The rail line is designed to run at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour with 12 stations. It will cut the trip between Shenzhen and Ganzhou to two hours when the rail line is finished in 2020. Investment is estimated at 66 billion yuan (US$10 billion).

The Ganzhou-Shenzhen high-speed rail line is part of the high-speed Nanchang-Shenzhen line, which will span 840 kilometers from Nanchang to Shenzhen. Travel time between the two cities could be cut to less than four hours after the railway is completed in 2020. It will also be connected with the Xiamen-Shenzhen railway to allow access to coastal Fujian cities. The Shenzhen-Nanchang line is part of the Beijing-Kowloon High-speed Passenger Line and will play a significant role in stimulating development of northern Guangdong and Jiangxi.

*The 2,400-kilometer Beijing-Kowloon High-speed Passenger Line starts from Beijing and will go south through Hebei, Shandong, Henan, Anhui, Hubei, Jiangxi and Guangdong, before ending in Hong Kong*.

With the completion of the Beijing-Kowloon high-speed railway, it will take only about seven hours to go to Beijing from Shenzhen. Currently, it takes about 10.5 hours to travel to Beijing from Shenzhen on the other high-speed railway going through Guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Beijing to Shenzhen 2400km in 7 hours when this new north-south artery is completed by 2020.
> 
> *Route of Ganzhou-SZ rail decided*
> _
> Han Ximin, Shenzhen Daily_
> 
> June 1st, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE route of the Guangdong section of the Ganzhou-Shenzhen High-speed Railway has been decided and work will start this year, according to a notice on the official website of the Guangzhou Public Resources Trade Center.
> 
> The notice showed that the 432-kilometer rail line will start from Ganzhou West Station in Jiangxi Province and go southward through Xinfeng, Longnan, Dingnan, Longchuan, Dongyuan, Heyuan, Boluo, Huizhou and Tangxia in Dongguan before it connects with Shenzhen North Railway Station.
> 
> The rail line is designed to run at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour with 12 stations. It will cut the trip between Shenzhen and Ganzhou to two hours when the rail line is finished in 2020. Investment is estimated at 66 billion yuan (US$10 billion).
> 
> The Ganzhou-Shenzhen high-speed rail line is part of the high-speed Nanchang-Shenzhen line, which will span 840 kilometers from Nanchang to Shenzhen. Travel time between the two cities could be cut to less than four hours after the railway is completed in 2020. It will also be connected with the Xiamen-Shenzhen railway to allow access to coastal Fujian cities. The Shenzhen-Nanchang line is part of the Beijing-Kowloon High-speed Passenger Line and will play a significant role in stimulating development of northern Guangdong and Jiangxi.
> 
> *The 2,400-kilometer Beijing-Kowloon High-speed Passenger Line starts from Beijing and will go south through Hebei, Shandong, Henan, Anhui, Hubei, Jiangxi and Guangdong, before ending in Hong Kong*.
> 
> With the completion of the Beijing-Kowloon high-speed railway, it will take only about seven hours to go to Beijing from Shenzhen. Currently, it takes about 10.5 hours to travel to Beijing from Shenzhen on the other high-speed railway going through Guangzhou.


This corridor is so vital!
Jiangxi-Guangdong transport is a sh*t now!
U spend more time to an adjacent province than to Wuhan which is two provinces away.
Shame on Guangdong Government's inaction for a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China has approved the construction of a $1 billion high-speed rail extension to connect Beijing with the venue for many of the skiing events for the 2022 Winter Olympics*

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 

First Posted: June 04, 2016 - 6:59 am

Last Updated: June 04, 2016 - 6:59 am

BEIJING — China has approved the construction of a $1 billion high-speed rail extension to connect Beijing with the venue for many of the skiing events for the 2022 Winter Olympics, officials said Saturday.

The Zhangjiakou city government said the 53-kilometer (33-mile) line from the Hebei province city of Zhangjiakou to the town of Chongli will be ready by 2019. *China is already building an almost $9 billion high-speed line from Beijing to Zhangjiakou, located about 140 kilometers (87 miles) northwest of the capital.*

Beijing will host the indoor events but lacks the tall mountains and snow fall for skiing events. Chongli will host the Nordic and other events, while Alpine skiing and sliding sports will be held at a third site in Yanqing, just northwest of the capital.

The cost of the rail connections has not been included in the games' approximately $3 billion operating budget because Chinese authorities have said they would be built anyway as part of a national high-speed network.

Beijing is the first city to be awarded both the summer and winter Olympics.

http://www.greenfieldreporter.com/v...f0b4282a2a/OLY--Beijing-2022-High-Speed-Train

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> *China is already building an almost $9 billion high-speed line from Beijing to Zhangjiakou, located about 140 kilometers (87 miles) northwest of the capital.*


.
Given the distance between Beijing and Zhangjiakou is about 140 km, is it still worthwhile or economical to put in a 350 kph train? Or can a cheaper or slower 250 kph HSR will do?

Your thoughts, @AndrewJin @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

ahojunk said:


> .
> Given the distance between Beijing and Zhangjiakou is about 140 km, is it still worthwhile or economical to put in a 350 kph train? Or can a cheaper or slower 250 kph HSR will do?
> 
> Your thoughts, @AndrewJin @cirr



The HSR in question does not stop in Zhangjiakou per se but will be further extended(westward 300km to Hohhot for example(under construction) or northward 400km to Xilinhot(planned)) to connect with HSR network in Inner Mongolia。

If my memory dosen't fail me, there is also an HSR being built to link Datong in Shanxi Province with Zhangjiakou, thus cutting travel time between Datong and Beijing to 90 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> Given the distance between Beijing and Zhangjiakou is about 140 km, is it still worthwhile or economical to put in a 350 kph train? Or can a cheaper or slower 250 kph HSR will do?
> 
> Your thoughts, @AndrewJin @cirr


As @cirr said, it will be the first section of *Beijing-Hohhot HSR*, ultimately forming *Beijing-Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou corridor, *connecting Northeast HSR network to Northwest HSR network. Then, no need to waste time in Zhengzhou!!! Zhengzhou was once notoriously the only transfer station if u want to go to Northwest China. Now, Wuhan-Xi'an bullet train has to go through Zhengzhou, a 90 degree line. When Wuhan'Xi'an HSR is finished, we don't need to go to Zhengzhou anymore, same with Beijing-Xi'an bullet, such a waste of time!

We now should focus on more than horizontal and vertical corridors, but oblique trunk routes, such as Xiamen-Wuhan-Xi'an, Kunming-Chengdu-Xi'an, etc. We have been so long ripped off by excessivly expensive airplanes and coaches in Midwest China where the transport is so expensive compared to the same distance in the East. A 300km bus journey in Western China can cost 200yuan, even more expensive than 300km/h bullet train(300km costs 140yuan at 300km/h and 100yuan at 200km/h), f*ck them all.

*Beijing-Hohhot HSR
Beijing-Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou high-speed corridor*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station to put into service*

2016-05-27 14:18 





Photo taken on May 26, 2016 shows the interior view of the waiting hall of the newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. The new station will put into service on June. [Photo/Xinhua]





Workers walk past the ticket entrance in the waiting hall of the newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 26, 2016.[Photo/Xinhua]





A journalist takes video in the waiting hall of the newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 26, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_25495854.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

All countries in developing shall learn from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Researchers fast-track a train for all systems*
By ZHAO LEI (China Daily) Updated: 2016-06-06 07:12

_China working on next step in high-speed rail transport, says innovation expert_







A next-generation high-speed train is being tested in China. The train can run at 400 kilometers per hour and is suitable for cross-border services. DOU XIN/XINHUA​
China is developing a next-generation bullet train that can run at 400 kilometers an hour and is suitable for cross-border services, a senior researcher with the nation's high-speed rail program said on Sunday.

"The train, to be developed in the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-20), will have wheels that can be adjusted to fit various gauges on other countries' tracks, compared with trains now that need to have their wheels changed before entering foreign systems," said Jia Limin, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University and head of China's high-speed rail innovation program.

"Once the new bullet train is put into service, it will operate on China's rail network as well as on the Moscow-Kazan high-speed line in Russia, which is designed for 400 km/h trains," he added, referring to the 770-km link that connects Moscow and Kazan, a metropolis on the Volga River. The rail line is a joint venture between China and Russia.

According to an agreement by Chinese and Russian authorities, the Moscow-Kazan line is likely to be extended to Beijing, which will significantly reduce rail travel times between the two nation's capitals.

Wheels on trains now traveling between China and Russia have be changed before crossing the border because the gauges are different. The new bullet train will not require this procedure, saving time and money, Jia said.

He was speaking in Beijing on the sidelines of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15) Technology and Innovation Achievements Exhibition.

Currently, high-speed trains in China run at speeds ranging from 250 to 300 km/h, although their maximum speed can reach about 350 km/h.

With the aim of exploring new concepts, Jia said China has developed and begun to test an ultrafast bullet train that is potentially able to travel at 600 km/h. The train has been made by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, a subsidiary of the country's largest train maker, China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, in Shandong province.

The ultrafast train is being used to trial cutting-edge technologies, advanced materials and to test operational limits, the professor said, adding that its development means China is now able to design and manufacture trains that can travel at least 500 km/h.

However, Liu Youmei, a bullet train expert and academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that under the current conditions, the maximum speed for high-speed railways cannot exceed 400 km/h because higher speeds will incur much higher operation costs.

He said the ultrafast train should be used only for demonstrating new concepts and technologies rather than commercial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station to put into service*
> 
> 2016-05-27 14:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 26, 2016 shows the interior view of the waiting hall of the newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. The new station will put into service on June. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers walk past the ticket entrance in the waiting hall of the newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 26, 2016.[Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A journalist takes video in the waiting hall of the newly-built Urumqi High-speed Rail Station in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 26, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_25495854.htm


Stunning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Western China's biggest CRH Maintenance Depot is ready!
For **Xi'an-Chengdu High-speed Rail** which is due to open in 2017
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*It seems that,
A new standardised CRH350 (China South Railway edition) is underway!









*
@cirr @ahojunk @JSCh et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Just 6 months left!
One of the last 3 provinces without bullet trains

CRH380A in Yunnan Province's first CRH Depot








































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Beast said:


> All countries in developing shall learn from China.


Careful. In the late 19th-century newly-united Germany had much the same attitude about its new rail systems. That pride in technology and culture subverted liberal democracy and grew into a monster that plagued the world with war and terror for two generations and cost Germany millions in gold and lives.

That said I look forward someday to riding these lines myself. I'm just wondering which cities shall I visit? Hangzhou was famed for its beauty in imperial times but I imagine it's overpopulated with tourists now.


----------



## AndrewJin

Solomon2 said:


> Careful. In the late 19th-century newly-united Germany had much the same attitude about its new rail systems. That pride in technology and culture subverted liberal democracy and grew into a monster that plagued the world with war and terror for two generations and cost Germany millions in gold and lives.
> 
> That said I look forward someday to riding these lines myself. I'm just wondering which cities shall I visit? Hangzhou was famed for its beauty in imperial times but I imagine it's overpopulated with tourists now.


Such attitude is more popular in Americans I think.

Back to topic
I guess Kunming will be a good choice. (the city mentioned in my last reply)
It is Southwest China's third largest city.
Temperature is great all the year around (dubbed as the Spring City), and very near to some of China's most charming natural wonders. Plus, Kunming is actually quite international (gateway to several ASEAN countries), and local food and multicultures are another reason for a visit.
























@Solomon2 Scenery around Kunming in Yunnan Province see
https://defence.pk/threads/chinas-c...twork-viewed-from-the-universe-by-may.433331/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

AndrewJin said:


> I guess Kunming will be a good choice. (the city mentioned in my last reply)
> It is Southwest China's third largest city.
> Temperature is great all the year around (dubbed as the Spring City), and very near to some of China's most charming natural wonders.


Doesn't Kunming have an issue with coal dust and pollution?


----------



## AndrewJin

Solomon2 said:


> Doesn't Kunming have an issue with coal dust and pollution?


No, never, air quality is one of the best among big cities in the world (6+ million people)

Lake at the city centre

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

First let me copy the news one year old posted in Page 3 of this thread.

*7 March 2015
Live from the construction site of China's first HSR that traverses Qin Mountains-Daba Mountains*
我国首条穿越秦岭大巴山区的高速铁路建设现场_陕西传媒网

3月7日，山脚下，一根根的混凝土桥墩将人们的视线引向位于半山腰的西成客专清凉山隧道施工工地。据悉，正在建设的西安至成都客运专线是我国首条穿越秦岭、大巴山区的高速铁路，计划2017年的11月30日通车试运营。
*Xi'an-Chengdu HSR is the first high-speed railway line which traverses mountainous regions of Qin Mountains and Daba Mountains, due on 30 November 2017.*

西成铁路由西安至四川江油段和成（都）绵（阳）乐（山）城际铁路两段组成。西安至江油段线路的建设长度519公里，由中铁第一勘察设计院负责总体设计，并承担陕西省境内约340公里的勘察、设计任务，是全线难度最大的线路。项目自北向南穿越关中平原、秦岭山区、汉中平原和大巴山区，地质条件极为复杂，是中国目前拟建最为复杂的具有鲜明山区特点的高标准现代化铁路。
*The geologically complicated landforms makes this line the most complex standardised modern railway so far.*

据中铁第一勘察设计院工程师介绍，该项目穿越秦岭山区地段线路总长135公里，隧道里程高达127公里。西成铁路途径宁陕县新场、四亩地等乡镇，在宁陕县境内40公里、投资近50亿元，其中桥隧占到了98%。项目设计中的最长隧道和需解决的关键性技术路段均在宁陕县境内，最长的天华山双线隧道长达15.9公里（国内高铁中最长）；秦岭山区隧道群首次采用25％的大坡度（国内目前在建客专最大坡度为20％），且大坡道持续段落长达46公里，在我国拟建的山区高标准现代化高速铁路建设中是首次尝试。
Engineers introduced that the trans-Qin-Mountains section was 135km and thereinto 127km were tunnels. *The bridges and tunnels constitute 98% of total railway length in Ningxia County with investment of nearly 5 billion yuan for 40 kilometre. The longest tunnel (Mount Tianhua Tunnel, 15.9km) is also located in this county, setting a new record of all HSR tunnels in China. Qin Mountains' tunnels are desgined with the sharpest railway slope(25%) so far and the continuous slope is 46km in length, which is the first trial within standard mountainous HSRs in China. *









*
Now, the longest high-speed railway tunnel is ready!
Let's wait for December of 2017
when the distance of Chengdu-Xi'an is cut into 3 hours from 11 hours!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*By the end of 2015, the total length of expressways(motorways) opened to traffic in Mainland China exceeded 120,000 km:* 

1 广 东 (Guangdong) 7018
2 河 北 (Hebei) 6333
3 河 南 (Henan) 6305
4 湖 北 (Hubei) 6204
5 四 川 (Sichuan) 6016
6 湖 南 (Hunan) 5649
7 山 东 (Shandong) 5348
8 贵 州 (Guizhou) 5128
9 陕 西 (Shaanxi) 5093
10 江 西 (Jiangxi) 5088
11 山 西 (Shanxi) 5028
12 福 建 (Fujian) 5001.6
13 新 疆 (Xinjiang) 5000
14 内 蒙 古(Inner Mongolia) 5000
15 江 苏 (Jiangsu) 4600
16 黑 龙 江(Heilongjiang) 4347
17 广 西 (Guangxi) 4289
18 安 徽 (Anhui) 4246
19 辽 宁 (Liaoning) 4195.7
20 云 南 (Yunnan) 4005
21 浙 江 (Zhejiang) 3932
22 甘 肃 (Gansu) 3600
23 吉 林 (Jilin) 2629
24 重 庆 (Chongqing) 2525
25 青 海 (Qinghai) 1781
26 宁 夏 (Ningxia) 1527
27 天 津 (Tianjin) 1350
28 北 京 (Beijing) 982
29 上 海 (Shanghai) 825
30 海 南 (Hainan) 803
31 西 藏 (Tibet) 299































Still a long way to go. 



AndrewJin said:


> *It seems that,
> A new standardised CRH350 (China South Railway edition) is underway!
> View attachment 309362
> 
> 
> View attachment 309363
> 
> *
> @cirr @ahojunk @JSCh et al.



I'd like to say hello to CRH250 as early as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *By the end of 2015, the total length of expressways(motorways) opened to traffic in Mainland China exceeded 120,000 km:*
> 
> 1 广 东 (Guangdong) 7018
> 2 河 北 (Hebei) 6333
> 3 河 南 (Henan) 6305
> 4 湖 北 (Hubei) 6204
> 5 四 川 (Sichuan) 6016
> 6 湖 南 (Hunan) 5649
> 7 山 东 (Shandong) 5348
> 8 贵 州 (Guizhou) 5128
> 9 陕 西 (Shaanxi) 5093
> 10 江 西 (Jiangxi) 5088
> 11 山 西 (Shanxi) 5028
> 12 福 建 (Fujian) 5001.6
> 13 新 疆 (Xinjiang) 5000
> 14 内 蒙 古(Inner Mongolia) 5000
> 15 江 苏 (Jiangsu) 4600
> 16 黑 龙 江(Heilongjiang) 4347
> 17 广 西 (Guangxi) 4289
> 18 安 徽 (Anhui) 4246
> 19 辽 宁 (Liaoning) 4195.7
> 20 云 南 (Yunnan) 4005
> 21 浙 江 (Zhejiang) 3932
> 22 甘 肃 (Gansu) 3600
> 23 吉 林 (Jilin) 2629
> 24 重 庆 (Chongqing) 2525
> 25 青 海 (Qinghai) 1781
> 26 宁 夏 (Ningxia) 1527
> 27 天 津 (Tianjin) 1350
> 28 北 京 (Beijing) 982
> 29 上 海 (Shanghai) 825
> 30 海 南 (Hainan) 803
> 31 西 藏 (Tibet) 299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a long way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to say hello to CRH250 as early as possible.


Yes, breaking into mileage of each province, then we can understand the huge distance from the goal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, breaking into mileage of each province, then we can understand the huge distance from the goal!



We need at least 250,000 - 300,000 kms of motorways in order that densely populated provinces like Shandong, Jiangsu and Guangdong may achieve motorway densities comparable to those of European countries such as Germany and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> We need at least 250,000 - 300,000 kms of motorways in order that densely populated provinces like Shandong, Jiangsu and Guangdong may achieve motorway densities comparable to those of European countries such as Germany and France.


Yes, especially in urban agglomerations.





@cirr It's a classic photo of comparison among village road, highway and controlled-access expressway!
From right to left
*Controlled-access national expressway
village road
highway*




@cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk @JSCh @Tiqiu @S10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

.
@AndrewJin

South Xinjiang and Tibet looks bereft of HSR.

I know the terrain there is not easy but what the heck, this should be the in the plan.

-----
@cirr

By the way, not only is your HSR network extensive and beautiful, but so are your expressways.

The pictures of the expressways are fantastically beautiful,

However, I think expressways should not be in this thread. Maybe start a new one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 309527
> 
> .
> @AndrewJin
> 
> South Xinjiang and Tibet looks bereft of HSR.
> 
> I know the terrain there is not easy but what the heck, this should be the in the plan.
> 
> -----
> @cirr
> 
> By the way, not only is your HSR network extensive and beautiful, but so are your expressways.
> 
> The pictures of the expressways are fantastically beautiful,
> 
> However, I think expressways should not be in this thread. Maybe start a new one!


I'd like to add some lines!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Find the most beautiful railway!
 Season One
Theme: Hefei-Wuhan High-speed Rail's April *
sponsored by @wuhan railway bureau @ChineseRailwayCorp. 








































@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet@Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 @Abotani @somsak @liubang @21stCentury @Hu Songshan @XiaoYaoZi @utp45 @sword1947 @HongWu002 @TheTruth @Daniel808 @S10 @powastick @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 
@Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @CAPRICORN-88 @waz @Götterdämmerung @UKBengali @Huan @anant_s @Bilal9 @Tripoli @samv @Ryuzaki @Rain Man @mike2000 is back @Kaptaan @WSHH @indiatester @LOGICAL BOSSS @GURU DUTT @Bussard Ramjet @name @proud_indian @Maira La @XiaoYaoZi @anant_s @mehboobkz @Jlaw @Keel @bbccdd1470 @AViet @Abacin @jerry_tan @bobsm @Carlosa @Chinese-Dragon @Panda cat @Chinese Bamboo @ChineseTiger1986 @Indos @rott et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

(continued)
*Find the most beautiful railway!
Season One
Hefei-Wuhan High-speed Rail*

*CRH stewardess of Hefei-Wuhan HSR
in an ancient village in Macheng


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

(continued)
*Railway
Drone
Chinese painting 
& Railway Staff's Wedding Photos 












*










*





Find the most beautiful railway!
Season One
Hefei-Wuhan High-speed Rail
The End

@AndrewJin* has taken this Hefei-Wuhan HSR (part of Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR) for at least 30 times. But every time I will be once again re-amazed by the stunning scenery along this railway. Best wishes to everyone who contributes to this vial corridor, you make this railway more beautiful!





(*Hefei-Wuhan HSR* marked *red *in Chinese High-speed Railway Network)

@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet@Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 @Abotani @somsak @liubang @21stCentury @Hu Songshan @XiaoYaoZi @utp45 @sword1947 @HongWu002 @TheTruth @Daniel808 @S10 @powastick @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 
@Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @CAPRICORN-88 @waz @Götterdämmerung @UKBengali @Huan @anant_s @Bilal9 @Tripoli @samv @Ryuzaki @Rain Man @mike2000 is back @Kaptaan @WSHH @indiatester @LOGICAL BOSSS @GURU DUTT @Bussard Ramjet @name @proud_indian @Maira La @XiaoYaoZi @anant_s @mehboobkz @Jlaw @Keel @bbccdd1470 @AViet @Abacin @jerry_tan @bobsm @Carlosa @Chinese-Dragon @Panda cat @Chinese Bamboo @ChineseTiger1986 @Indos @rott et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yantong1980

HSR...one in my wishlist...that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Find the most beautiful railway!
> Season One
> Theme: Hefei-Wuhan High-speed Rail's April *
> sponsored by @wuhan railway bureau @ChineseRailwayCorp.
> 
> View attachment 309539
> 
> 
> View attachment 309541
> 
> 
> View attachment 309540
> 
> 
> View attachment 309544
> 
> 
> View attachment 309545
> 
> 
> View attachment 309546
> 
> 
> View attachment 309543
> 
> 
> View attachment 309542
> 
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet@Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 @Abotani @somsak @liubang @21stCentury @Hu Songshan @XiaoYaoZi @utp45 @sword1947 @HongWu002 @TheTruth @Daniel808 @S10 @powastick @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63
> @Gufi @waz @Hu Songshan @Rasengan @CAPRICORN-88 @waz @Götterdämmerung @UKBengali @Huan @anant_s @Bilal9 @Tripoli @samv @Ryuzaki @Rain Man @mike2000 is back @Kaptaan @WSHH @indiatester @LOGICAL BOSSS @GURU DUTT @Bussard Ramjet @name @proud_indian @Maira La @XiaoYaoZi @anant_s @mehboobkz @Jlaw @Keel @bbccdd1470 @AViet @Abacin @jerry_tan @bobsm @Carlosa @Chinese-Dragon @Panda cat @Chinese Bamboo @ChineseTiger1986 @Indos @rott et al



Beautiful landscapes and gorgeous people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Beautiful landscapes and gorgeous people.


Can't wait for the second season!
Railway fans(@anant_s ), photographers, drone lovers (@GS Zhou), painters, ancient village explorers, CRH stewardess admirers, etc, all can find a place in such activities. 



yantong1980 said:


> HSR...one in my wishlist...that's it.


Which line are you interested in?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Train trips rise on Dragon Boat Festival*
*



*

BEIJING, June 10 (Xinhua) -- Some 11.28 million train trips were made on Thursday, Dragon Boat Festival, up 15.1 percent from the same period last year.

This is also above an estimate of 10.7 million trips expected on Thursday, according to the China Railway Corporation.

Train trips are expected to drop to 8.25 million on Friday, the second day of the three-day holiday.

A total of 411 trains were added Thursday and the figure will be 324 on Friday.

Railway authorities have temporarily prolonged the operating time for online ticketing systems during the holiday, and travelers can check vacant seat information and book tickets at 12306.cn half an hour before the trains depart instead of the usual two hours.

Dragon Boat Festival is celebrated on the fifth day of the fifth month of the Chinese lunar calendar, it fell on June 9 this year.










Passengers waiting at the Hangzhou East Railway Station on Wednesday, a day before the three-day Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Photo: China News Service)

BEIJING -- More than 40 million train trips were made during the four-day Dragon Boat Festival travel rush, up 11.7 percent from the same period last year, the China Railway Corporation said on Sunday.

More than half the trips were made by bullet train.

Passenger numbers peaked on Thursday with 11.28 million trips made, up 15.1 percent from last year.

A total of 1,494 trains were added during the four-day period to meet demand.

Dragon Boat Festival is celebrated on the fifth day of the fifth month of the Chinese lunar calendar. It fell on June 9 this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Train trips rise on Dragon Boat Festival*
> *
> View attachment 310096
> *
> 
> BEIJING, June 10 (Xinhua) -- Some 11.28 million train trips were made on Thursday, Dragon Boat Festival, up 15.1 percent from the same period last year.
> 
> This is also above an estimate of 10.7 million trips expected on Thursday, according to the China Railway Corporation.
> 
> Train trips are expected to drop to 8.25 million on Friday, the second day of the three-day holiday.
> 
> A total of 411 trains were added Thursday and the figure will be 324 on Friday.
> 
> Railway authorities have temporarily prolonged the operating time for online ticketing systems during the holiday, and travelers can check vacant seat information and book tickets at 12306.cn half an hour before the trains depart instead of the usual two hours.
> 
> Dragon Boat Festival is celebrated on the fifth day of the fifth month of the Chinese lunar calendar, it fell on June 9 this year.
> 
> View attachment 310095
> 
> 
> View attachment 310097
> 
> Passengers waiting at the Hangzhou East Railway Station on Wednesday, a day before the three-day Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Photo: China News Service)
> 
> BEIJING -- More than 40 million train trips were made during the four-day Dragon Boat Festival travel rush, up 11.7 percent from the same period last year, the China Railway Corporation said on Sunday.
> 
> More than half the trips were made by bullet train.
> 
> Passenger numbers peaked on Thursday with 11.28 million trips made, up 15.1 percent from last year.
> 
> A total of 1,494 trains were added during the four-day period to meet demand.
> 
> Dragon Boat Festival is celebrated on the fifth day of the fifth month of the Chinese lunar calendar. It fell on June 9 this year.



It is hard not making truck loads of money with this crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> It is hard not making truck loads of money with this crowd.


I couldn't image the crazy crowd at all scenic spots in China.
I prefer to stay at home on all public holidays.
Unless I have to visit my relatives during spring festival.
But thanks to HSR, even during spring festival, bullet trains are fine, a little crowded(maybe 20% standing) but not that terrible on conventional trains 10 years ago.
Decent travel, not like a refugee on the go!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I couldn't image the crowd in all scenic spots in China.
> I prefer to stay at home on all public holidays.
> Unless I have to visit my relatives during spring festival.
> But thanks to HSR, even during spring festival, bullet trains are fine, a little crowded(maybe 20% standing) but not that terrible on conventional trains 10 years ago.
> Decent travel, not like a refugee on the go!



One critical function of China's HSR is the growing domestic consumption which created a self sustaining economy and lots of domestic companies with amazing competitive products.

**
*
China retail sales up 10 pct in May *
Xinhua, June 13, 2016

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10 percent year on year in May, compared with the 10.1-percent growth for April, official data showed on Monday.

In the first five months, retail sales were up 10.2 percent year on year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

Urban consumers accounted for the lion's share of the increase though rural consumer spending climbed faster than their urban peers.

Online sales in the first five months rose 27.7 percent year on year.

Retail sales have contributed significantly to China's economic growth as the country shifts from an export-driven economy to a consumer society.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> One critical function of China's HSR is the growing domestic consumption which created a self sustaining economy and lots of domestic companies with amazing competitive products.
> 
> **
> *
> China retail sales up 10 pct in May *
> Xinhua, June 13, 2016
> 
> China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 10 percent year on year in May, compared with the 10.1-percent growth for April, official data showed on Monday.
> 
> In the first five months, retail sales were up 10.2 percent year on year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.
> 
> Urban consumers accounted for the lion's share of the increase though rural consumer spending climbed faster than their urban peers.
> 
> Online sales in the first five months rose 27.7 percent year on year.
> 
> Retail sales have contributed significantly to China's economic growth as the country shifts from an export-driven economy to a consumer society.



In the first five months, retail sales were up 10.2 percent year on year,
Online sales in the first five months rose 27.7 percent year on year.

That's crazy.
Summer vacation is coming, gonna spend more!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> In the first five months, retail sales were up 10.2 percent year on year,
> Online sales in the first five months rose 27.7 percent year on year.
> 
> That's crazy.
> Summer vacation is coming, gonna spend more!



I noticed that Mainland's consumer market has already moved beyond cash and credit card to mobile payment, especially for youngsters, something Taiwan province lags behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> I noticed that Mainland's consumer market has already moved beyond cash and credit card to mobile payment, especially for youngsters, something Taiwan province lags behind.


.
Damn! my country, Australia also lags behind in mobile payment.

Or more accurately, I am lagging behind with mobile payment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> .
> Damn! my country, Australia also lags behind in mobile payment.
> 
> Or more accurately, I am lagging behind with mobile payment.



It is probably the next big thing; that is, internet of things, connecting everything from ordering food to customizing and "ordering" a brand new car by your cell phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Children's Day on the train
Inner Mongolia Railway *





















Keep the heart of child forever
keep smile





Super-aged big child!




@anant_s @ahojunk @WSHH @Emperor_of_Mankind @oprih @Echo_419 @JSCh @cirr @greenwood @Indos @onebyone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


The lady in black jacket is using same lens that i use for my rail photography sessions, EOS 70-200 f4L IS 
Amazing sharpness with that lens especially at f/7.1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Harbin - *Songhuajiang Gonglu Bridge* at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Harbin - *Songhuajiang Gonglu Bridge* at night.


Harbin is a little CCCP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The last bullet of the day*
*22:00 Chengdu-Meishan
March 2016*
@天府之星号

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH6
The new made-in-China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I couldn't image the crazy crowd at all scenic spots in China.
> I prefer to stay at home on all public holidays.
> Unless I have to visit my relatives during spring festival.
> But thanks to HSR, even during spring festival, bullet trains are fine, a little crowded(maybe 20% standing) but not that terrible on conventional trains 10 years ago.
> Decent travel, not like a refugee on the go!



I thought everyone gets a seat and seat selection when you buy tickets? Can you stand if a train is going that fast?



ahojunk said:


> .
> Damn! my country, Australia also lags behind in mobile payment.
> 
> Or more accurately, I am lagging behind with mobile payment.


Me too. I don't feel comfortable with scanning my phone for payment right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CRH350 undergoing tests on the Datong-Xi'an HSR  @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway underway*
(Xinhua) 09:43, June 16, 2016

SHENYANG, June 15, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Workers are seen at the construction site on the Puhe River Bridge of Liaoning section of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway in northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 15, 2016. The 700-kilometer-long railway line, with a designed speed of 350 km per hour, is expected to be put into operation in 2019. The construction work of the line's Liaoning section has entered track-related phase. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Construction of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway underway*
> (Xinhua) 09:43, June 16, 2016
> 
> SHENYANG, June 15, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Workers are seen at the construction site on the Puhe River Bridge of Liaoning section of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway in northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 15, 2016. The 700-kilometer-long railway line, with a designed speed of 350 km per hour, is expected to be put into operation in 2019. The construction work of the line's Liaoning section has entered track-related phase. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



So both the summer and winter resorts for Beijing residents，in Chengde and Zhangjiakou respectively，will be reachable by 350km/h bullet trains by 2019。

*China to build five more stations on Qinghai-Tibet railway*

Source: Xinhua 2016-06-15 23:06:06

LHASA, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Five more stations are to be added to the Qinghai-Tibet railway, said local authorities on Wednesday.

Six other stations are to be renovated, said Wang Qing'an of the project command center.

Environmental protection will be a top priority, with water sources protected and vegetation protected or quickly restored.

The 1,956-km Qinghai-Tibet Railway is the world's highest and longest plateau railroad and the first connecting Tibet Autonomous Region with other parts of China.

During the past decade, the railway has carried 115 million passengers and 448 million tonnes of freight.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-06/15/c_135440036.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> During the past decade, the railway has carried 115 million passengers and 448 million tonnes of freight.


Considering the population of Tibet, WOW!

From Qinghai to Tibet




















Lhasa Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Considering the population of Tibet, WOW!



The Qinghai-Tibet railway is subject to upgrades in 3 phases, with the addition of 5 stations being the 1st.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> The Qinghai-Tibet railway is subject to upgrades in 3 phases, with the addition of 5 stations being the 1st.


Do you know if we have any plan to extend the railway till the border between China and Nepal? Or do we have plan to construct a new separate railway line to Tibet? E.g. start from Yunan or Sichuan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I thought everyone gets a seat and seat selection when you buy tickets? Can you stand if a train is going that fast?
> 
> 
> Me too. I don't feel comfortable with scanning my phone for payment right now.


Not everyone.
10-20% standing tickets are sold.
People are willing to stand than taking slow trains or self-driving.
Especially on intercity corridor like Shanghai-Suzhou-Wuxi-Changzhou-Nanjing, Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen,* standing is the "new norm".*

People mostly buy tickets (for short distance like 170km Shanghai-Changzhou) right at the TVM or several hours before via APP (pay with Alipay), very likely can't secure a seat!
For long-distance, people will buy tickets ahead of time because time is long and services are not so frequent.

Shanghai Hongqiao Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> Do you know if we have any plan to extend the railway till the border between China and Nepal? Or do we have plan to construct a new separate railway line to Tibet? E.g. start from Yunan or Sichuan?



Yes Yes and Yes Yes.

I hope I have answered your queries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed railway linking Shanghai and Kunming completed*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-16 20:44:20 | Editor: ying

GUIYANG, June 16, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Workers finish the last part track of the high-speed railway linking Shanghai and Kunming in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 16, 2016. The whole track laying work of the 2,266 kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Shanghai in east China and Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan Province was completed on Thursday. With the design speed of 300 to 350 kilometers per hour, the high-speed railway will reduce the traveling time between Shanghai and Kunming from over 20 hours to around 8 hours. (Xinhua/Liu Xu) 





















​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *High-speed railway linking Shanghai and Kunming completed*
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-16 20:44:20 | Editor: ying
> 
> GUIYANG, June 16, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Workers finish the last part track of the high-speed railway linking Shanghai and Kunming in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 16, 2016. The whole track laying work of the 2,266 kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Shanghai in east China and Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan Province was completed on Thursday. With the design speed of 300 to 350 kilometers per hour, the high-speed railway will reduce the traveling time between Shanghai and Kunming from over 20 hours to around 8 hours. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Brilliant!
Most exciting HSR-related news of 2016 I think.

*Seriously?
Children's watch?!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Brilliant!
> Most exciting HSR-related news of 2016 I think.
> 
> *Seriously?
> Children's watch?!*
> View attachment 311077
> View attachment 311076
> View attachment 311075



The hell are these children doing?


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> The hell are these children doing?


Advertisement of children's watch on CRH
They pay Chinese Railway money in exchange for ads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Echo_419 said:


> The hell are these children doing?



Smartwatch for kids











with many Apps found in a smartphone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Smartwatch for kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with many Apps found in a smartphone


hmm, interesting
They really can't leave alone any Chinese with some pocket money!

*CRRC's weapons *





*EMU/DMU double-use in trial *
@Malik Alashter 











*Another EMU is ready to be shipped to Europe after trial!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Impressive! I wish Cheng Long (Jackie Chan) had been younger, he would do amazing moves on and around this truck.


----------



## AndrewJin

Leaked document of the initial timetable of *Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR*
Will open in late 2016!
@cirr A hell of through-services given that we are in extreme shortage of bullet trains!







------------------------------------------------

*361km-long 350km/h Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR in trail!*
Part of the 3000km-long Silk Road HSR from the sea to Xinjiang!
Will connect Beijing-HK HSR and Beijing-Shanghai HSR in Central China

The trial train is the *standardised CRH350* (China North Railway version)!! @cirr @JSCh
















http://www.xz.gov.cn/zgxz/zwgk/20160526/008010002_32d07bfa-2592-40c9-9309-9c6c1abae086.htm

@ahojunk @Jlaw @Mista @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @cirr @Rain Man @Syama Ayas @Rajaraja Chola @powastick @Gufi @waz @Daniel808 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*HSR Driver Wang Xiaowei*
The driver who achieved 394km/h on Zhengzhou-Xi'an HSR
1.25 million km safe journeys in 23 years
150+ students so far 

Mr. Wang with his big toy CRH380A













*How HSR drivers are trained?*
It takes 5 years to grow from a freshman to a normal train driver 
then to the ultimate bullet train driver!








*Life on a red-eye bullet train*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*A HSR driver's standardised "homework"
Mr. Hou Yaohua
Train G139 Beijing-Shanghai *
(He is responsible for Beijing-Suzhou section, 692m)

*Prepare the suitcase



*

*What's inside?



*

*Sign his name on the conformation sheet



*

*Scan the driver's license, scan fingerprint, alcohol test





To him, the HSR station is just his office building!





Get a bottle of hot tea!





Entering his turf



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*(continued)

His key*






*Take over the job from the last driver*






*Prepare*










*Cross the Yellow River





Stop at a midway station 





Hand over his job to the next driver at Xuzhou HSR Station





A boy's dream comes true!
Railway family tradition 





I swear if there is afterlife, I will be a CRH driver *
@ahojunk @Jlaw @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> *(continued)
> 
> His key*
> 
> View attachment 311138
> 
> 
> *Take over the job from the last driver*
> 
> View attachment 311139
> 
> 
> *Prepare*
> 
> View attachment 311141
> 
> View attachment 311143
> 
> 
> *Cross the Yellow River
> View attachment 311144
> 
> 
> Stop at a midway station
> View attachment 311145
> 
> 
> Hand over his job to the next driver at Xuzhou HSR Station
> View attachment 311146
> 
> 
> A boy's dream comes true!
> Railway family tradition
> View attachment 311147
> 
> 
> I swear if there is afterlife, I will be a CRH driver *
> @ahojunk @Jlaw @anant_s



Maybe the new HS trains will have a push button start instead of a key


----------



## cirr

Good news for fans of Jiuzhaigou






200km/h Chengdu-Lanzhou Railway under contruction。 When completed in 2019, the rail will shorten travel from Chengdu to the famed Jiuzhaigou to just 2 hours(Lanzhou 4 hours).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Want to know how smooth Chinese HSR is at 308km/h? 













TaiShang said:


> Impressive! I wish Cheng Long (Jackie Chan) had been younger, he would do amazing moves on and around this truck.



CRRC is also a major player in the electric vehicle market.

If I recall correctly, Taiwan bought some CRRC electric buses a few years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*People in work are the most beautiful!*
Guizhou Province 
















cirr said:


> Want to know how smooth Chinese HSR is at 308km/h?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRRC is also a major player in the electric vehicle market.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Taiwan bought some CRRC electric buses a few years back.


This is crazy.....
Stability is Chinese high-speed railway's one prominent feature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Track-laying of Hohhot-Zhangjiakou HSR *






















xinhuanet @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail to link central China cities next year*

Jun 26,2016

WUHAN, June 26 (Xinhua) -- *Tracks started to be laid on Sunday in Yangxin County in central China's Hubei Province for a high-speed railway linking Wuhan, the provincial capital, and Jiujiang City in Jiangxi Province*.

The 198-kilometer line will be put into operation in the first half of 2017, linking Hubei's Wuhan, Ezhou, Huangshi, and Yangxin and Jiujiang.

With 19.4 billion yuan (2.95 billion U.S. dollars) of investment, the project broke ground in 2014 and is designed to support trains at a speed of 250 kilometers per hour.

When completed, it will take an hour to travel between Wuhan and Jiujiang, instead of about three hours by train at present.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.aspx?id=329920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*CHINA TRAINS HIGH SPEED TRAIN DRIVERS IN VR WITH HTC VIVE*

Posted: Jun 21 2016, 6:04am CDT | by Luigi Lugmayr, in News | Technology News





Credit: Xinhua

*The HTC Vive makes professional simulations dramatically affordable. Watch a high speed train driver reacting to an emergency in VR.*

Virtual Reality has been thriving in the training of pilots since the advent of virtual reality. Flight simulators and other training facilities use VR in some form. The new generation of VR headsets like the Oculus Rift and the HTC Vive are good enough for professional simulations.

In a video published by China's Xinhua, a high speed train driver is training an emergency. He is wearing an HTC Vive and uses Vive's controllers to pull levers, open cabinets and more in rapid succession. The guy is likely also a pro in Call of Duty.

I have noticed already several times that professionals prefer the HTC Vive. Every time I spot a professional VR application, the HTC Vive is used and not the Rift. The availability of the controllers are a big advantage for HTC and the availability. HTC Also launched a special HTC Vive for business program

http://www.i4u.com/2016/06/112576/china-trains-high-speed-train-drivers-vr-htc-vive

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *CHINA TRAINS HIGH SPEED TRAIN DRIVERS IN VR WITH HTC VIVE*
> 
> Posted: Jun 21 2016, 6:04am CDT | by Luigi Lugmayr, in News | Technology News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Xinhua
> 
> *The HTC Vive makes professional simulations dramatically affordable. Watch a high speed train driver reacting to an emergency in VR.*
> 
> Virtual Reality has been thriving in the training of pilots since the advent of virtual reality. Flight simulators and other training facilities use VR in some form. The new generation of VR headsets like the Oculus Rift and the HTC Vive are good enough for professional simulations.
> 
> In a video published by China's Xinhua, a high speed train driver is training an emergency. He is wearing an HTC Vive and uses Vive's controllers to pull levers, open cabinets and more in rapid succession. The guy is likely also a pro in Call of Duty.
> 
> I have noticed already several times that professionals prefer the HTC Vive. Every time I spot a professional VR application, the HTC Vive is used and not the Rift. The availability of the controllers are a big advantage for HTC and the availability. HTC Also launched a special HTC Vive for business program
> 
> http://www.i4u.com/2016/06/112576/china-trains-high-speed-train-drivers-vr-htc-vive
> 
> @TaiShang





Looks like HTC is shifting business focus. Hope they will seek cooperation with CRRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Urumqi's new railway station is ready for inauguration on July 1*
*Urumqi **City, Xinjiang Region, Northwest China













*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*World's highest altitude train line*





Photo taken on June 22, 2016 shows the section of the Qinghai-Tibet railway near the Tanggula Mountains, northwest China's Qinghai Province. The 1,956-kilometer-long Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest altitude train line, has been put into service for 10 years. It links Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Xining, capital of Qinghai Province in northwest China. [Photo: Xinhua]





A worker discharge sewage from a train at the Golmud Station of the Qinghai-Tibet railway in Golmud, northwest China's Qinghai Province, May 26, 2016. The 1,956-kilometer-long Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest altitude train line, has been put into service for 10 years. It links Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Xining, capital of Qinghai Province in northwest China. [Photo: Xinhua]





Photo taken on May 28, 2016 shows the Nagqu section of the Qinghai-Tibet railway, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The 1,956-kilometer-long Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest altitude train line, has been put into service for 10 years. It links Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Xining, capital of Qinghai Province in northwest China. [Photo: Xinhua]




Tibetan antelopes graze near the Qinghai-Tibet railway in Hoh Xil, northwest China's Qinghai Province, March 11, 2016. The 1,956-kilometer-long Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest altitude train line, has been put into service for 10 years. It links Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Xining, capital of Qinghai Province in northwest China. [Photo: Xinhua]




Photo taken on May 28, 2016 shows Tibetan antelopes near the Qinghai-Tibet railway, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The 1,956-kilometer-long Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest altitude train line, has been put into service for 10 years. It links Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Xining, capital of Qinghai Province in northwest China. [Photo: Xinhua]




Tibetan antelopes move near the Qinghai-Tibet railway in Hoh Xil, northwest China's Qinghai Province, June 7, 2016. The 1,956-kilometer-long Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest altitude train line, has been put into service for 10 years. It links Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Xining, capital of Qinghai Province in northwest China. [Photo: Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

China Upgrades Plan to Boost Rail Network
2016-06-30 00:46:29 Xinhua Web Editor: Luo Bin





_A China Railways high speed train stands at Wuqing Railway Station in Tianjin, China, on Wednesday, March 11, 2015. Premier Li Keqiang last week set this year's growth target at about 7 percent, which would be China's slowest full-year expansion since 1990. [Photo: CFP]_


China put forth a more comprehensive plan for further expanding the country's rail network at a State Council meeting on Wednesday, presided over by Premier Li Keqiang.

The railway is China's key means of transportation and the lifeline of China's economy. The new plan aims for more balanced national railway construction, bringing greater accessibility to more parts of China.

It also aims to build a comprehensive transportation network together with road, water and air transportation.

Li stressed at the meeting that developing the rail sector remains of critical importance to China.

"At present, it is still a pressing task for us to expand China's railway network. It is the lifeline of the economy," Li said.

"When compared to developed countries similar in size, the length of China's operating railways is still not long enough, and railway construction is important for stabilizing economic growth and structural reform especially in central and western China," he said.

In 2008, China's National Development and Reform Commission issued a national railway plan, targeting an operating rail network of more than 120,000 km by the year 2020. The new plan approved on Wednesday is an upgrade of the 2008 plan.

According to the new plan, by the year 2020, China's railway network will reach a total of 150,000 km, of which about 30,000 km are high speed railway. Key measures include expanding the high-speed rail network to eight rail lines north to south, and eight lines east to west. Inter-city rails will also be gradually enhanced. Once achieved, rail travel between neighboring major and medium-sized cities will take no more than four hours.

Statistics from China's National Development and Reform Commission show that by 2015, China had an operating rail length of 121,000 km, of which 19,000 km were high-speed rail.

Over the past several years, high-speed railways have been developing rapidly, and have made transportation between big cities such as Beijing and Shanghai and lower-tier cities much more convenient.

The new plan also envisages boosting rail construction in central and western areas to achieve a more balanced development among regions.

During the meeting, Li said that more innovation is required in resolving problems encountered in rail development.

"We should seek innovation in developing China's railway project with both social and economic implication in mind, and this new plan should be planned well in advance with consideration not only given to demand, but also financial feasibility," Li said.

He also pointed out during the meeting that China Railway, China's national railway operator, needs to press ahead with self-reform and work hard to build a modern corporate system and finance through marketable ways so as to play a key role in the country's railway development.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_I wonder how many trips will be made on the HSR network......
No wonder the HSR network is profitable quite quickly providing a nice ROI._

--------
China Expects 560 Mln Summer Rail Trips
2016-06-30 16:42:14 Xinhua Web Editor: Meng Xue





_Official data shows 560 million rail trips will be made during the upcoming two-month summer travel peak, up 55.5 million from one year earlier. [File Photo: gov.cn]_

A total of 560 million rail trips will be made during the upcoming two-month summer travel peak, up 55.5 million from one year earlier, the China Railway Corporation forecast on Thursday.

The daily number of trips made on the country's railways is expected to reach 9.03 million, representing an increase of 11 percent year on year.

To meet growing travel demand, railway authorities will put more trains into service during the traditional travel rush, which lasts from July 1 to Aug. 31.

China's rail network has been expanding at a staggering rate in recent years. It reached 121,000 km in total distance at the end of 2015, ranking second in the world.

China has more high-speed railway lines than anywhere else. Of the 121,000 km of track, nearly 20,000 km was high-speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _I wonder how many trips will be made on the HSR network......
> No wonder the HSR network is profitable quite quickly providing a nice ROI._
> 
> --------
> China Expects 560 Mln Summer Rail Trips
> 2016-06-30 16:42:14 Xinhua Web Editor: Meng Xue
> 
> View attachment 314830
> 
> _Official data shows 560 million rail trips will be made during the upcoming two-month summer travel peak, up 55.5 million from one year earlier. [File Photo: gov.cn]_
> 
> A total of 560 million rail trips will be made during the upcoming two-month summer travel peak, up 55.5 million from one year earlier, the China Railway Corporation forecast on Thursday.
> 
> The daily number of trips made on the country's railways is expected to reach 9.03 million, representing an increase of 11 percent year on year.
> 
> To meet growing travel demand, railway authorities will put more trains into service during the traditional travel rush, which lasts from July 1 to Aug. 31.
> 
> China's rail network has been expanding at a staggering rate in recent years. It reached 121,000 km in total distance at the end of 2015, ranking second in the world.
> 
> China has more high-speed railway lines than anywhere else. Of the 121,000 km of track, nearly 20,000 km was high-speed.


Can't wait the hsr mileage to surpass 20000km late this year!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

China approves blueprint for rail construction






*China approves blueprint for rail construction*
CCTV English

*Published on 30 Jun 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China to invest US$422B in railways over 5 years*
chinadaily.com.cn, July 1, 2016

China plans to invest more than 2.8 trillion yuan ($421.68 billion) into railway construction, building no less than 23,000 kilometers of new rail lines during the 13th five-year plan period (2016-2020), the Economic Information Daily reports.

The "medium and long term railway network plan" is aimed at further expanding the country's rail network. It was approved during a State Council meeting on June 29, presided over by Premier Li Keqiang.

The new plan targets more balanced national rail construction, bringing greater accessibility to more parts of the country. It also aims to build a comprehensive network covering rail, road, water and air transportation.

The country experienced a railway boom during the 12th five-year plan period, with total fixed-asset investment reaching 3.58 trillion yuan and putting 30,500 km of new lines into operation.

According to the new plan, the country will build more than 23,000 km of new railway over the next five years, with a total investment of at least 2.8 trillion yuan.

Wang Mengshu, a Chinese Academy of Engineering academic, told the newspaper China's railway construction was speeding up and driving some related industries, such as metallurgy, machinery, building, computers and precision instruments.

He says railway construction creates many jobs and has enormous significance for sound economic growth and structural adjustment.

It's one of the best options to ward off economic downward pressure, Wang added.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China to invest US$422B in railways over 5 years*
> chinadaily.com.cn, July 1, 2016
> 
> China plans to invest more than 2.8 trillion yuan ($421.68 billion) into railway construction, building no less than 23,000 kilometers of new rail lines during the 13th five-year plan period (2016-2020), the Economic Information Daily reports.
> 
> The "medium and long term railway network plan" is aimed at further expanding the country's rail network. It was approved during a State Council meeting on June 29, presided over by Premier Li Keqiang.
> 
> The new plan targets more balanced national rail construction, bringing greater accessibility to more parts of the country. It also aims to build a comprehensive network covering rail, road, water and air transportation.
> 
> The country experienced a railway boom during the 12th five-year plan period, with total fixed-asset investment reaching 3.58 trillion yuan and putting 30,500 km of new lines into operation.
> 
> According to the new plan, the country will build more than 23,000 km of new railway over the next five years, with a total investment of at least 2.8 trillion yuan.
> 
> Wang Mengshu, a Chinese Academy of Engineering academic, told the newspaper China's railway construction was speeding up and driving some related industries, such as metallurgy, machinery, building, computers and precision instruments.
> 
> He says railway construction creates many jobs and has enormous significance for sound economic growth and structural adjustment.
> 
> It's one of the best options to ward off economic downward pressure, Wang added.


need more trunk routes in the west!
and some parallel routes along existing over-occupied corridors like 2nd Shanghai-Beijing HSR and 2nd Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> need more trunk routes in the west!
> and some parallel routes along existing over-occupied corridors like 2nd Shanghai-Beijing HSR and 2nd Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR!



Yes, the West appears to be wide open for further HSR investment/expansion. I guess this will go hand in hand with population consolidation in rural areas, which will create cluster urban areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_HSR needs careful planning for it to be successful and beneficial to the rural areas. 
It may not be a silver bullet. _

--------
*High-Speed Train No Silver Bullet for Rural Economy*

Despite state-of-the-art infrastructure, Premier Li Keqiang’s hometown Dingyuan struggles to find its economic footing.

*Lu Hongyong - Sixth Tone*
Jun 23, 2016

Apart from considerable reserves of rock salt deposits, there’s nothing that really makes Dingyuan County, in the impoverished eastern province of Anhui, stand out. Rock salt, and the fact that China’s second most powerful man, Premier Li Keqiang, calls this place his ancestral home.

Yet even this association hasn’t helped the county much, as it, like many other cities, towns, and counties throughout China, struggles to figure out ways to grow its local economy into the future.

Dingyuan did get a boost when it was selected in 2009 as one of 24 locations to get its own bullet train station on a 1,318-kilometer high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Shanghai. The line opened in 2011.

Typically, competition between cities and towns to be chosen for inclusion in the high-speed rail infrastructure is intense. Conferring a spot on the advanced transport grid is highly coveted because of the promise it represents in the shape of new visitors, increased real-estate prices, and improved logistics links to the rest of the country.

When Dingyuan was selected, there was much debate over whether the decision was economically feasible. There are two other stops nearby, each just over 10 minutes away. Now, after five years of operation, it is becoming apparent that putting Dingyuan on the high-speed rail map has not been the catalyst for economic activity that many had hoped it would be.

“There’s no real industry in Dingyuan,” said Zhang Cunqiang, an entrepreneur and general manager of a wholesaling and advertising company in the town. “There aren’t many employment opportunities.”

What’s happening in Dingyuan offers a window on the broader developmental challenges China faces as it tries to sustain economic growth, which from 2002 to 2011 averaged in the double digits at 10.6 percent, according to World Bank data. In recent years, however, that rate has fallen to single digits: In 2015 China’s GDP grew by just 6.9 percent. Economic growth for Anhui province was slightly more encouraging, with 2015 GDP growth of 8.7 percent.

Dingyuan’s inability to leverage infrastructure investment into productive assets capable of transforming the economy and lives of its citizens also stands to highlight other challenges to transforming the economy at grass roots such as the need to remove red tape and stem the hollowing-out of villages and towns in the country’s heartland.

The county’s main town, also called Dingyuan, was for many years a small, dusty town with a population of just 10,000 people. Gradually, farmland was replaced by high-rise apartment buildings and paved boulevards. In the course of the last decade, as the push for urbanization gathered momentum, that expanded to 170,000 residents, while the population of the county as a whole nears 1 million.

The high-speed rail has brought some quality-of-life improvements. A decade ago a trip to Beijing would have taken days by bus and train. Today the capital is easily accessible in 6 hours, as is Shanghai in just 2 hours. In a village about a mile away from the station, Zhang Guoyin, 57, has fallen in love with the bullet trains. “It used to take days for my son to come home from working in the garment industry in Liaoning province,” he said. “Now he’s able to get on a morning train and be home by lunchtime.”

The arrival of the bullet train has also boosted the economic prospects of service providers such as taxi driver Shan Chenggang, 41, who picks up and drops off customers to the station. “There are about 2,000 passengers coming through the station every day,” he said, adding that this was a tenfold increase from the first few years of the trains’ operations.

Still, the station isn’t bustling. At noontime on a recent weekday in May, there were no more than a dozen people waiting in the station’s cavernous departure hall.





_A man is fishing. In the background is the high-speed train station in Dingyuan, Anhui province, May 24, 2016.
Han Meng/Sixth Tone_


----------



## ahojunk

*New high-speed rail station put into trial operation in Urumqi*
(Xinhua) 10:16, July 02, 2016





URUMQI, July 1, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A passenger poses for pictures beside a bullet train on the platform of a new HSR station in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Region, July 1, 2016. The station, which is the railway junction with the largest scale and the most advanced facilities in Xinjiang, was put into trial operation on Friday. (Xinhua/Li Yunjia)





URUMQI, July 1, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A passenger in a bullet train at a new HSR station in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Region, July 1, 2016. The station, which is the railway junction with the largest scale and the most advanced facilities in Xinjiang, was put into trial operation on Friday. (Xinhua/Li Yunjia)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* High-speed train maintenance base in Xi'an*
Xinhua, July 5, 2016







A mechanic checks a bullet train at the Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 4, 2016. Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base, which is the largest in western China, was put into operation recently. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





Mechanics check a bullet train at the Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 4, 2016. Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base, which is the largest in western China, was put into operation recently. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





Mechanics check a bullet train at the Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 4, 2016. Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base, which is the largest in western China, was put into operation recently. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Mechanics check a bullet train at the Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 4, 2016. Xicheng high-speed train maintenance base, which is the largest in western China, was put into operation recently. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)



Is this the nose. So big and strangely-positioned to the uneducated eye.

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_Some HSR news from Taiwan.
Note that the Taiwan High Speed Rail Corp (THSRC) has financial difficulties._

--------
*High-speed rail Nangang Station opens*
By Steghanie Chao ,The China Post
July 1, 2016, 1:53 pm TWN





_A HSR train departs from the newly opened Nangang Station on Friday, July 1. (Stephanie Chao, The China Post )_

TAIPEI, Taiwan -- The Nangang high-speed rail station started operations Friday, becoming the 12th stop on the line.

The new terminal replaces Taipei Main Station as the northernmost high-speed rail station and the starting point for southbound bullet trains.

The Nangang venue now provides three public transportation services: Taiwan Railways, the Taipei Metro and the high-speed rail.

The first southbound train left Nangang Station at 6:15 a.m.

The new station has brought with it a change in train times, with the first fleet of the day on either end of the line now departing 15 minutes earlier at 6:15 a.m.

Trains traveling from Nangang Station will require only 105 minutes to reach southernmost Zuoying Station in Kaohsiung.

With the opening of the station, trains will stop at Taipei Main Station for only three minutes.

Nangang Station is equipped with restaurants and a CityLink shopping center, and is connected to Global Mall, which is set to open later this month. The station's opening will also make it easier for commuters bound for Neihu Technology Park (內湖科學園區) or Nankang Software Park (南港軟體工業園區).

Taiwan High Speed Rail Corp. Chairman Victor Liu said the station was aimed at addressing the increasing demand placed by travelers and commuters on Taipei Main Station.

Nangang Station can provide a more convenient alternative for people traveling to Taipei's Neihu and Nangang and New Taipei's Xizhi, as well as to Keelung and Yilan, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753794653661515776
2 Chinese bullet trains Fri completed a crossing test at a relative speed of 840km/h, setting world's fastest record
相对速度840公里！中国标准动车组进行世界最高速交会试验

秒拍视频 Video link

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753794653661515776
> 2 Chinese bullet trains Fri completed a crossing test at a relative speed of 840km/h, setting world's fastest record
> 相对速度840公里！中国标准动车组进行世界最高速交会试验
> 
> 秒拍视频 Video link


Create a thread pls!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Second high-speed rail corridor between Beijing and Shanghai

When completed, travel time from Beijing to Shanghai may be cut down to 3 hours.





Blue: existing HSR; Red: new HSR

随着京沪高铁运能日渐饱和，京沪高铁“第二通道”日渐浮出水面。在中国铁路总公司编制的国家《中长期铁路网规划（2030年）》（征求意见稿）中，已提出将规划建设京沪二通道项目。有网友测算，新线路将让列车从北京到上海只花3小时。

据《扬州晚报》报道，有网友在江苏发改委网站提问，为何沭阳没有高铁？江苏省重大基础设施协调办公室回复道：“在中国铁路总公司编制的国家《中长期铁路网规划（2030年）》（征求意见稿）中，提出将规划建设京沪二通道项目，该铁路拟由潍坊经临沂、淮安、扬州、南通至上海，初步定位为高速客运专线，其中临沂至淮安段线路走向与现有新长铁路大致相同，途径沭阳。据新闻报道，国务院已讨论通过了《中长期铁路网规划》，由于该规划尚未印发，因此目前我委尚不掌握该项目线路走向、实施时间、前期工作计划等有无变化。”

据澎湃新闻报道，若按规划从山东临沂南下，经过江苏沭阳、淮安再到扬州，将补齐江苏中部纵线高铁短板。而江苏东部纵线的沿海铁路有望在今年内开工，穿过江苏西侧泗洪、宿迁的合青铁路则已经完成第一次环评公示。

另外，从“扬州、南通至上海”的走向，意味着京沪高铁二通道将不在扬州过长江，而是横向沿着江苏中部地区到达南通，接入沪通铁路后抵达上海。

那么，山东境内走向如何？

据山东省十三五规划纲要，十三五期间，山东将重点推进京沪高铁二线建设，具体走向为鲁冀界-滨州-东营-潍坊-临沂-鲁苏界。

据山东《齐鲁晚报》报道，今年5月16日，鲁南高铁与京沪高铁二通道方案衔接协调会议在济南召开。会议确定京沪高铁二通道将纵贯临沂市，与鲁南高铁共用临沂北站。未来，临沂将成为山东南部重要铁路客运枢纽。

随着江苏、山东两省官方出面表态，京沪高铁“第二通道”的线路走向正愈发清晰，那就是：从京津冀东侧出发，接入山东滨州，南下往潍坊、临沂，再接入江苏中北部地区的沭阳、淮安，再经扬州、南通，最终到达上海。

相比穿鲁苏西侧而过的京沪高铁，京沪“第二通道”直插鲁苏腹地，到达上海的时空距离将被缩短。

上海到北京间相距约1300公里，可谓“千里迢迢”。1954年首开京沪间列车，全程时间36小时39分。经数十年发展后，旅行时间被不断压缩，直至动卧列车做到“夕发朝至”。2011年，两地间的陆上旅行迎来了革命性的变化，京沪高铁运行时间最短不到5小时，做到了千里京沪一日达。

今年6月30日，北京至上海高速铁路开通运营已满5周年，累计安全运送旅客突破4.5亿人次。这条高铁从1990年开始论证，到2008年4月18日全线开工，2011年06月30日通车，至今前后长达26个春秋。

今年5月15日京沪间加开夜间高铁后，每日首班和末班列车间隔超过12小时，上午出发、下午办事、晚上返程的超快节奏出行也已成为可能。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Second high-speed rail corridor between Beijing and Shanghai
> 
> When completed, travel time from Beijing to Shanghai may be cut down to 3 hours.
> 
> View attachment 318167
> 
> Blue: existing HSR; Red: new HSR
> 
> 随着京沪高铁运能日渐饱和，京沪高铁“第二通道”日渐浮出水面。在中国铁路总公司编制的国家《中长期铁路网规划（2030年）》（征求意见稿）中，已提出将规划建设京沪二通道项目。有网友测算，新线路将让列车从北京到上海只花3小时。
> 
> 据《扬州晚报》报道，有网友在江苏发改委网站提问，为何沭阳没有高铁？江苏省重大基础设施协调办公室回复道：“在中国铁路总公司编制的国家《中长期铁路网规划（2030年）》（征求意见稿）中，提出将规划建设京沪二通道项目，该铁路拟由潍坊经临沂、淮安、扬州、南通至上海，初步定位为高速客运专线，其中临沂至淮安段线路走向与现有新长铁路大致相同，途径沭阳。据新闻报道，国务院已讨论通过了《中长期铁路网规划》，由于该规划尚未印发，因此目前我委尚不掌握该项目线路走向、实施时间、前期工作计划等有无变化。”
> 
> 据澎湃新闻报道，若按规划从山东临沂南下，经过江苏沭阳、淮安再到扬州，将补齐江苏中部纵线高铁短板。而江苏东部纵线的沿海铁路有望在今年内开工，穿过江苏西侧泗洪、宿迁的合青铁路则已经完成第一次环评公示。
> 
> 另外，从“扬州、南通至上海”的走向，意味着京沪高铁二通道将不在扬州过长江，而是横向沿着江苏中部地区到达南通，接入沪通铁路后抵达上海。
> 
> 那么，山东境内走向如何？
> 
> 据山东省十三五规划纲要，十三五期间，山东将重点推进京沪高铁二线建设，具体走向为鲁冀界-滨州-东营-潍坊-临沂-鲁苏界。
> 
> 据山东《齐鲁晚报》报道，今年5月16日，鲁南高铁与京沪高铁二通道方案衔接协调会议在济南召开。会议确定京沪高铁二通道将纵贯临沂市，与鲁南高铁共用临沂北站。未来，临沂将成为山东南部重要铁路客运枢纽。
> 
> 随着江苏、山东两省官方出面表态，京沪高铁“第二通道”的线路走向正愈发清晰，那就是：从京津冀东侧出发，接入山东滨州，南下往潍坊、临沂，再接入江苏中北部地区的沭阳、淮安，再经扬州、南通，最终到达上海。
> 
> 相比穿鲁苏西侧而过的京沪高铁，京沪“第二通道”直插鲁苏腹地，到达上海的时空距离将被缩短。
> 
> 上海到北京间相距约1300公里，可谓“千里迢迢”。1954年首开京沪间列车，全程时间36小时39分。经数十年发展后，旅行时间被不断压缩，直至动卧列车做到“夕发朝至”。2011年，两地间的陆上旅行迎来了革命性的变化，京沪高铁运行时间最短不到5小时，做到了千里京沪一日达。
> 
> 今年6月30日，北京至上海高速铁路开通运营已满5周年，累计安全运送旅客突破4.5亿人次。这条高铁从1990年开始论证，到2008年4月18日全线开工，2011年06月30日通车，至今前后长达26个春秋。
> 
> 今年5月15日京沪间加开夜间高铁后，每日首班和末班列车间隔超过12小时，上午出发、下午办事、晚上返程的超快节奏出行也已成为可能。


30+hours >>>>>>>10 hours>>>>>>4 hours>>>>>>>Next 3 hours!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The Beijing-Shanghai HSR made a net profit of 6.6 billion yuan out of operating income of 23.4 billion yuan in 2015.

Way to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The Beijing-Shanghai HSR made a net profit of 6.6 billion yuan out of an operating income of 23.4 billion yuan in 2015.
> 
> Way to go!


That's crazy, a second Beijing-Shanghai HSR is needed!

*The second unit of China South Railway's standardised EMU is launched!*







@ahojunk @Mista @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @RisingShiningSuperpower @Tiqiu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> The Beijing-Shanghai HSR made a net profit of 6.6 billion yuan out of operating income of 23.4 billion yuan in 2015.
> 
> Way to go!


*China's most popular high-speed rail earns big *
http://www.china.org.cn/business/2016-07/19/content_38915948.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yichang East HSR Station
The second biggest city of Hubei Province
On Shanghai-Wuhan-Chongqing-Chengdu HSR*

Beautiful scenery!




@anant_s @Mista @Chinese-Dragon @waz @Echo_419 @Bussard Ramjet @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs 
@Daniel808 @terranMarine @Jlaw @CAPRICORN-88 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye 

*Yichang East Railway Station, Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> *Yichang East HSR Station
> The second biggest city of Hubei Province
> On Shanghai-Wuhan-Chongqing-Chengdu HSR*
> 
> Beautiful scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s @Mista @Chinese-Dragon @waz @Echo_419 @Bussard Ramjet @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs
> @Daniel808 @terranMarine @Jlaw @CAPRICORN-88 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye



I liked the video before she finishes.....Now stop making us jealous and tell me when you're going to take me to these places/infrastructure????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

The Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR was announced today with the objective to complete in 2026. Many countries are bidding for it, including the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I liked the video before she finishes.....Now stop making us jealous and tell me when you're going to take me to these places/infrastructure????


Welcome to my Province!
We have extraordinary scenery here and also mega cities with crazy expressway network and high-speed rail network!
Check page 24 !

HSR Station in my hometown, the capital of this province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> Welcome to my Province!
> We have extraordinary scenery here and also mega cities with crazy expressway network and high-speed rail network!
> Check page 24 !
> 
> HSR Station in my hometown, the capital of this province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318845
> View attachment 318844
> View attachment 318846
> View attachment 318847



Thanks for welcoming and sharing these wonderful places. I have checked page 24......splendid vibrant places....After watching this, i was like






I admit, i don't have much knowledge regarding Chinese progress in infra and other stuff....Damn me...You guys started with so little and now you are the champ whole world admires....All respect to you guys!!!

Keep going...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's northernmost High-speed Railway
250km/h Harbin-Qiqihar HSR*





















*Harbin's HSR Station*











*Qiqihar's HSR Station*, China's northernmost HSR terminus 





*Basic Information *
*Harbin-Qiqihar High-speed Railway*

*Distance*: 286km
*Speed*: 250km/h
*Stations*: Harbin, Harbin North, Zhaodong, Anda, Daqing East, Daqing West, Qiqihar South, Qiqihar
*Duration*: 1h24min (2 midway stops) 1h34min (3 midway stops)
*Price*: 98 yuan($14.6)/2nd class, 117yuan($17.5)/1st class
*Frequency*: every 10-20 min from 5am to 9pm
*Lowest temperature for operation*: -40 degree


*Harbin, the emerging mega-city*





@ahojunk @Mista @Götterdämmerung @cirr @JSCh @PARIKRAMA @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @Gibbs @Rasengan @Bussard Ramjet @cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amember

Hi @AndrewJin 
I'm surprised that the fastest high speed train from Guangzhou to Shanghai takes 7 hours.
might it be too many stops?
is there any plan to improve this line?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Amember said:


> Hi @AndrewJin
> I'm surprised that the fastest high speed train from Guangzhou to Shanghai takes 7 hours.
> might it be too many stops?
> is there any plan to improve this line?


In history, there was no even a traditional railway along Shanghai-Shenzhen coast.
So the first coastal railway is actually a semi-HSR 200-250km/h, for bullet trains and freight trains.
The "repercussions" on passengers are harsh now, Chaoshan-Shenzhen section of this line is already saturate with no room for more bullet trains.
And, the train on this line from Shanghai to Shenzhen actually takes 11 hours (around 26 stops) !
But a real 300-350km/h HSR along this corridor is indeed on the way.
Guangzhou-Shantou section and Fuzhou-Xiamen section will be the first.

The train you mentioned which takes 7 hours is actually not along the coastal line, but on Shanghai-Kunming HSR and Beijing-HK HSR. It's a thru service, 1800km, 7 hours, not slow at all with 3-6 stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China Railway prospect planning in 2025
China's national development and Reform Commission is scheduled for July 20, 2016 (Wednesday) 2:30 pm, held a news conference to introduce China's railway in 2025, the prospect of planning the situation.
By 2025, the scale of the railway network to reach 175000 km, of which 38000 km of high-speed railway





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Tourist Attractions along Qiqihar-Urumqi Railway Line *
2016-05-17 12:17:13 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xu Yaqi





The blue line is the first Urumqi-Qiqihar railway, K1084. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
The first Qiqihar-Urumqi railway, K1084, started running on May 15, 2016. Stretching for over 4,000 kilometres, it's the longest railway line in China.

As the first direct line between the most northeastern province and the most northwestern region of the country, it passes across 8 provinces and the city of Tianjin.

For the cost of 1,244 yuan, or 190 US dollars, travelers can cover almost all of Northern China.

Among the 40 stations the train stops at, many are well-known places of interest. It's not practical to visit them all, but the following four pairs of cities are worth travelers' time.

Qiqihar & Harbin

Qiqihar is the second largest city in northeast China's Heilongjiang province. It has the Zhalong Nature Preserve, a first-class wetland known as a stopover and nesting area for cranes.






The pictures show the cranes at the Zhalong Nature Preserve in Qiqihar. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
The marshland is a major migratory route for birds from the Arctic migrating to Southeast Asia. Its ponds and reeds make it an ideal home for over 300 different species including storks, swans, herons and grebes.

310 km away from the city lays Harbin, capital of the province, which is notable for its ice sculpture festival in winter and national music festival in summer.

If travelers happen to miss both, there is the third choice: European-style architecture and food. The must-go first stop has to be Saint Sophia Cathedral, a former Russian Orthodox church built in 1907.

As a perfect example of Neo-Byzantine architecture, its main structure is laid out like a cross with the main hall topped with a huge green-tipped dome. Under the bright sun, the church and the square resemble Moscow's Red Square.






The file photo shows the inside of Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
Harbin has a 100,000-square-km "Russian village" for nostalgic tourists who have a crush on the exotic land, where they can appreciate 27 villas and residential buildings of Russian manners popular during the last century.






The file pictures show ice cream under the brand of "Modern", an old brand in Harbin. [Photo: nuomi.com]​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Zhangye & Jiayuguan

The two cities are located in Hexi Corridor in northwest China's Gansu Province, which was the frontier for much of China's history as it formed a natural passage to the Central Asian and the Middle East. Zhangye literally means "extend the arm", suggesting Ancient China's intentions to communicate with foreign countries.

The city is now known for the Zhangye Danxia National Geological Park. Danxia is a landform with unusual colours of rocks, which are smooth, sharp and several hundred meters tall. They are the result of deposits of sandstone and minerals over 24 million years, with shapes sculpted by wind, rain, and time.






The pictures show the Danxia landscape in Zhangye, northwest China's Gansu Province. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
Next station towards west along the railway is Hiayuguan, a city famous for Jiayu Pass, the largest and most intact pass of the Great Wall of China. It also marks the end of the Wall.






The file photo shows Jiayu Pass in northwest China. [Photo: ctps.cn]​
Besides sightseeing, one cannot miss the noodles and drinks in Jianyuguan, which represents the flavour of northwest China yet is less expensive than those in neighbouring cities.






The file photo shows a cup of apricot tea, a prevalent beverage in local areas. Steamed by the peels of apricot, it can help people with digesting food. It only costs three to five yuan in Jianyuguan. [Photo: mafengwo.cn]​
Different kinds of northwest noodles can all be found here. For example, there are Lanzhou beef noodles, soft, elastic, with cubes of beef and egg scattering. Decorated by green coriander and red pepper oil, the noodles seldom fail the diners' appetite.

Hami & Turpan

The two cities are in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, the railway's terminal.

Exiting Gansu Province, the first city travellers reach is Hami, the hometown of sweet Hami melons, the only thing many outsiders able to able to think of when mentioning the city.






The file photo shows hami melons in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. [Photo: guofuzi.com]​
Hami has the second largest mellow in Xinjiang: Barkol grasslands. Known as the "Hometown of Heavenly Horse", it's a place to avoid summer heat.

Barkol Grassland is 1,650 meters above sea level. Jokuls are glittering and translucent, with verdant pine forests and wreathing clouds making the scenery changeable.






The file photo shows the Barkol Grassland. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
If Hami is sweet melons' city, Turpan is for grapes. It has an eight-kilometre valley named Bulayiq with grapes growing in abundance.

The major species is 13 categories of seedless grapes, of which the sugar content is 20 percent to 24 percent, higher than those in the rest of the world. That's the result of plenty of sunlight and the meltwater form the nearby snow mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Tourist Attractions along Qiqihar-Urumqi Railway Line *
> 2016-05-17 12:17:13 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xu Yaqi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue line is the first Urumqi-Qiqihar railway, K1084. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
> The first Qiqihar-Urumqi railway, K1084, started running on May 15, 2016. Stretching for over 4,000 kilometres, it's the longest railway line in China.
> 
> As the first direct line between the most northeastern province and the most northwestern region of the country, it passes across 8 provinces and the city of Tianjin.
> 
> For the cost of 1,244 yuan, or 190 US dollars, travelers can cover almost all of Northern China.
> 
> Among the 40 stations the train stops at, many are well-known places of interest. It's not practical to visit them all, but the following four pairs of cities are worth travelers' time.
> 
> Qiqihar & Harbin
> 
> Qiqihar is the second largest city in northeast China's Heilongjiang province. It has the Zhalong Nature Preserve, a first-class wetland known as a stopover and nesting area for cranes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures show the cranes at the Zhalong Nature Preserve in Qiqihar. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
> The marshland is a major migratory route for birds from the Arctic migrating to Southeast Asia. Its ponds and reeds make it an ideal home for over 300 different species including storks, swans, herons and grebes.
> 
> 310 km away from the city lays Harbin, capital of the province, which is notable for its ice sculpture festival in winter and national music festival in summer.
> 
> If travelers happen to miss both, there is the third choice: European-style architecture and food. The must-go first stop has to be Saint Sophia Cathedral, a former Russian Orthodox church built in 1907.
> 
> As a perfect example of Neo-Byzantine architecture, its main structure is laid out like a cross with the main hall topped with a huge green-tipped dome. Under the bright sun, the church and the square resemble Moscow's Red Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file photo shows the inside of Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
> Harbin has a 100,000-square-km "Russian village" for nostalgic tourists who have a crush on the exotic land, where they can appreciate 27 villas and residential buildings of Russian manners popular during the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file pictures show ice cream under the brand of "Modern", an old brand in Harbin. [Photo: nuomi.com]​



In the not-2-distant future, it will be HSR all the way from Qiqihar to Urumqi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Two Shenzhen DJI Drones over the Karst landforms in Yangshuo County*
*Guiyang-Guilin-Guangzhou High-speed Railway in July 2016*
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-470875-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China unveils plan to boost rail network*
Xinhua, July 21, 2016




A bullet train runs through a bridge on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on Nov. 3, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua] 

The top economic planner issued China's latest national railway plan Wednesday, with the target to operate a 175,000 km rail network by 2025.



*China expects to have 38,000 km of high speed railway (HSR) by 2025, according to the plan issued by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).*

*By 2020, China will have a 150,000 km railway network, of which about 30,000 km will be HSR, covering over 80 percent of major cities nationwide, said the NDRC.*

By 2030, the inter-city rail network will have been improved, reducing the travel time between neighboring major and medium-sized cities.

The new plan also emphasized boosting rail construction in central and western areas to achieve a more balanced development among regions.

NDRC statistics show that China had an operating rail length of 121,000 km by 2015, of which 19,000 km was high-speed rail.
*
***

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*When a bird hit a bullet train*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Tourist Attractions along Qiqihar-Urumqi Railway Line *
> 2016-05-17 12:17:13 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xu Yaqi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue line is the first Urumqi-Qiqihar railway, K1084. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
> The first Qiqihar-Urumqi railway, K1084, started running on May 15, 2016. Stretching for over 4,000 kilometres, it's the longest railway line in China.
> 
> As the first direct line between the most northeastern province and the most northwestern region of the country, it passes across 8 provinces and the city of Tianjin.
> 
> For the cost of 1,244 yuan, or 190 US dollars, travelers can cover almost all of Northern China.
> 
> Among the 40 stations the train stops at, many are well-known places of interest. It's not practical to visit them all, but the following four pairs of cities are worth travelers' time.
> 
> Qiqihar & Harbin
> 
> Qiqihar is the second largest city in northeast China's Heilongjiang province. It has the Zhalong Nature Preserve, a first-class wetland known as a stopover and nesting area for cranes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures show the cranes at the Zhalong Nature Preserve in Qiqihar. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
> The marshland is a major migratory route for birds from the Arctic migrating to Southeast Asia. Its ponds and reeds make it an ideal home for over 300 different species including storks, swans, herons and grebes.
> 
> 310 km away from the city lays Harbin, capital of the province, which is notable for its ice sculpture festival in winter and national music festival in summer.
> 
> If travelers happen to miss both, there is the third choice: European-style architecture and food. The must-go first stop has to be Saint Sophia Cathedral, a former Russian Orthodox church built in 1907.
> 
> As a perfect example of Neo-Byzantine architecture, its main structure is laid out like a cross with the main hall topped with a huge green-tipped dome. Under the bright sun, the church and the square resemble Moscow's Red Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file photo shows the inside of Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin. [Photo: Chinaplusnews]​
> Harbin has a 100,000-square-km "Russian village" for nostalgic tourists who have a crush on the exotic land, where they can appreciate 27 villas and residential buildings of Russian manners popular during the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file pictures show ice cream under the brand of "Modern", an old brand in Harbin. [Photo: nuomi.com]​


When the whole HSR corridor is finished, (only one leg from Xi'an to Lanzhou has not), 4000+km can be finished on a one-night CRH Sleeper train!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Five bln trips made on China's bullet trains*
CNTV, July 22, 2016




Bullet trains are seen at Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, July 21, 2016. There have been more than 5 billion passenger trips on China's world-renowned bullet trains in eight years, according to new data from the national rail operator. [Xinhua] 



There have been more than 5 billion passenger trips on China's world-renowned bullet trains in eight years, according to new data from the national rail operator.

*Since its debut in 2008, China's high-speed railway (HSR) has seen an average annual growth of over 30 percent in passenger trips, the China Railway Corporation (CRC) said on Thursday, the day after China announced plans to double its length of HSR by 2025.*

In 2015 alone, over 1.1 billion trips were made on bullet trains in China, more than 45 percent of the country's total railway passenger delivery.

For a nation as large and populous as China, the HSR is charged with overcoming the "bottleneck" in the development of the railway, which is vital for mass transportation, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan.

Some 4,200 bullet trains operate on the HSR every day, facilitating over 4 million passenger trips, according to an employee with the official train ticketing website 12306.com.

One of the countless people to benefit is Wang Liya, a mother of two who lives in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, which used to be a 21-hour train trip away from her husband and the children's father's workplace of Guangzhou in south China's Guangdong Province.

"It's now much more convenient to visit their dad," said Wang of a high-speed train service launched in late 2014 that cut the journey down to only four hours, enabling far more frequent family reunions.

There are many other reasons behind the stellar growth in passenger trips besides the speed, including accessibility, safety and punctuality, all of which has enabled the CRC to find more and more customers worldwide.

China's 19,000 km of high-speed track represent 60 percent of the world's total. It is part of a domestic network of 40,000 km of track, which now connect almost all the provincial capital cities and cities with over 500,000 residents.

"China is the world's largest HSR builder and operator, the best all-rounder in technical know-how and the most experienced manager," said Sun Zhang, a professor at Shanghai's Tongji University.

On Wednesday, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said that China would aim to have 38,000 km of HSR by 2025.

By 2020, one fifth of the country's 150,000-km railway network will be HSR, connecting over 80 percent of major cities nationwide, said the NDRC.

The race to build is being done with no compromise in turns of safety. China's rail network, on which the world's largest fleet of bullet trains operates, has the world's best safety record, according to data compiled by the International Union of Railways and the European Railway Agency.

Besides, Chinese high-speed trains score high in punctuality -- 98.8 percent for departure and 95.4 percent for arrival at the final destination in 2015.

"Bullet trains are enabling the Chinese people to significantly expand their circle of life and travel, which is changing their lifestyle," said Shi Peihua, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University.

The construction and operation of high-speed railways is also driving industries including metallurgy, machinery and electricity.

"The high-speed railway is a powerful engine propelling China's economic and social development," Sun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*How does Chinese High-speed Railway work 
in the extremely freezing weather of Northeast China?









*





















*Mid-long term plan of HSR network in NE China














*@terranMarine @Beidou2020 @anant_s @Nilgiri @AViet @Mista @Ankit Kumar 002 @Godman @Gibbs @PARIKRAMA @Nan Yang @hirobo2 @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_Enjoy this flash mob in Shanghai Hongqiao HSR station._

--------
*虹桥火车站快闪影片_朱莉叶導演 Chinese New Year flash mob in Shanghai Hongqiao train station_directed by Juliet Zhu*






MCreativeCentre
Published on 5 Jan 2015
SMG新娱乐频道《虹桥火车站过年回家》频道宣传片
Chinese New Year flash mob in Shanghai Hongqiao train station is a trailer of SMG channel

MCreativeCentre Entertainment，培养经营全球化新生代艺人、艺术家，制作最受欢迎的音乐元素影视作品。


======================
Another flash mob - this time at Hangzhou East HSR Station.






*亚洲最大高铁站，杭州枢纽站，上演百人幸福快闪*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*1956-2016*
*60 years of Harbin Children's Railway*





















@ahojunk @TaiShang @Śakra @Nilgiri @Mista @anant_s @terranMarine @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @Götterdämmerung @litefire @Jlaw @AViet @TaiShang @Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @waz @Hu Songshan @PARIKRAMA @Spectre @Bussard Ramjet @Daniel808 @Gibbs etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

_continued 
_
*100% managed by children of Harbin City
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

_continued _
*Run by children
For children *

*5 generations *
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 315772


For some reasons I really liked this picture. The old man must be in his 70s. He must have seen so much from 1949 to the cultural revolution and then the economic wonder of China in the last 25 years. He will be really proud of his country.


----------



## AndrewJin

litefire said:


> For some reasons I really liked this picture. The old man must be in his 70s. He must have seen so much from 1949 to the cultural revolution and then the economic wonder of China in the last 25 years. He will be really proud of his country.


My grandpa's brother is a meteorologist, serving in Xinjiang's capital since he was in his early 20s.
He sacrificed all his life there, 3000km from his hometown.
He was invited to take the first bullet train in Urumqi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The CRH stewardess team for Nanjing-Hangzhou HSR
Shanghai Railway Bureau *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*About Nanjing
Capital of Republic of China




*









*Nanjing's old railway station *











*Nanning South Railway Station








Railway of Romance





Locomotive of Nostalgia 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> _continued
> _
> *100% managed by children of Harbin City
> *
> View attachment 320190
> View attachment 320189
> View attachment 320186
> View attachment 320188
> View attachment 320187
> 
> 
> View attachment 320196
> View attachment 320197



this very interesting, first time I read the story. 小鬼当家

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

@AndrewJin bro, your thread is ... revolutionary.

Heavens bless!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin bro, your thread is ... revolutionary.
> 
> Heavens bless!



He is indeed a blessing. 

Always a spot of peace and beauty in Chinese section on PDF. 

Kieep up the good work, young brother! @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> this very interesting, first time I read the story. 小鬼当家


Yep, the children's railway is run by children in Harbin.
It can help cultivate a sense of pride, not just in managing a railway, but perhaps in the future, they will be proud to be railway technicians, locomotive/EMUs drivers or other railway staff.






























TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin bro, your thread is ... revolutionary.
> 
> Heavens bless!





Sinopakfriend said:


> He is indeed a blessing.
> 
> Always a spot of peace and beauty in Chinese section on PDF.
> 
> Kieep up the good work, young brother! @AndrewJin


I am totally flattered...
In real life, Chinese way of humbleness will make me find a room to hide....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> Yep, the children's railway is run by children in Harbin.
> It can help cultivate a sense of pride, not just in managing a railway, but perhaps in the future, they will be proud to be railway technicians, locomotive/EMUs drivers or other railway staff.
> 
> View attachment 321395
> 
> View attachment 321394
> View attachment 321392
> View attachment 321396
> View attachment 321398
> View attachment 321400
> View attachment 321399
> View attachment 321397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally flattered...
> In real life, Chinese way of humbleness will make me find a room to hide....



We know, we know... what needs to cherished, must be honoured.

You honour us all here!

Keep showing the beauty of China... you still have million pic/videos to show.

And thank you for all your wonderful, positive posts.

I aprove the 4k Drone for you.

Standing Committee will send you one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Weibo and photos from the public account of Nanning Railway Bureau on 27 July
暑假了，火车迷们快快拿起相机拍火车

Petition from Nanning Railway Bureau:
It's summer vacation, railway fans.
Hurry up, grab your camera to take photos!














*
So it follows up by @DF8B-5911
*



















*
@Götterdämmerung @ahojunk @JSCh @anant_s @litefire @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Gibbs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Report on the newspaper of Nanning Railway in July 2018

Graduation travel season
The light and shadow of railways from students borns in 1990s*








@cirr @anant_s @Nilgiri @ahojunk @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @ashok321 @PARIKRAMA @litefire @TaiShang @long_ @XiaoYaoZi @Three_Kingdoms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> *Report on the newspaper of Nanning Railway in July 2018
> 
> Graduation travel season
> The light and shadow of railways from students borns in 1990s*
> 
> View attachment 321429
> 
> @cirr @anant_s @Nilgiri @ahojunk @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @ashok321 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> *Report on the newspaper of Nanning Railway
> 
> Graduation travel season
> The light and shadow of railways from students borns in 1990s*
> 
> View attachment 321429
> 
> @cirr @anant_s @Nilgiri @ahojunk @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @ashok321 @PARIKRAMA @litefire @TaiShang @long_ @XiaoYaoZi @Three_Kingdoms



This is guangxi province right bro? Great pics. BTW Do we have video of kunming/yunnan HSR btw?

Imagine the day when there is a HSR route connecting India to Southern/SW China through Myanmar. That whole latitude east of Ganges delta and west of pearl river (Guangxi - Yunnan - North Burma - NE India + Bangladesh) is very pretty and picturesque area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lv Pingfan, an ordinary worker at the power supply section of Nanning Railway Bureau
His hobby is to draw railway-themed GIFs! *























btw. his given name Pingfan means ordinary in Chinese 

@CAPRICORN-88 @ahojunk @terranMarine @powastick @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @@anant_s @ito @Stranagor @litefire @Götterdämmerung @Echo_419 @long_ @hirobo2 @XiaoYaoZi @PaklovesTurkiye @oprih @waz @Daniel808 @Ankit Kumar 002

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*After achieving an speed of 420km/h
Chinese standardised EMUs are now in trail on Northeast's HSRs





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> *Lv Pingfan, an ordinary worker at the power supply section of Nanning Railway Bureau
> His hobby is to draw railway-themed GIFs! *
> View attachment 321580
> View attachment 321581
> View attachment 321582
> View attachment 321583
> View attachment 321584
> View attachment 321585
> View attachment 321586
> 
> 
> btw. his given name Pingfan means ordinary in Chinese
> 
> @CAPRICORN-88 @ahojunk @terranMarine @powastick @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @@anant_s @ito @Stranagor @litefire @Götterdämmerung @Echo_419 @long_ @hirobo2 @XiaoYaoZi @PaklovesTurkiye @oprih @waz @Daniel808 @Ankit Kumar 002



.......This is somethin new and unique. I have never heard of that b4....  Nice hobby...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> This is guangxi province right bro? Great pics. BTW Do we have video of kunming/yunnan HSR btw


Yes.
The two HSRs linked to Kunming will open in December.
*The red line is Shanghai-Kunming HSR (350km/h)*
*The blue and green line is Nanning-Kunming HSR (250km/h)*
(green section opened last year)





*Final preparation before inauguration in December 2016!*














Nilgiri said:


> Imagine the day when there is a HSR route connecting India to Southern/SW China through Myanmar. That whole latitude east of Ganges delta and west of pearl river (Guangxi - Yunnan - North Burma - NE India + Bangladesh) is very pretty and picturesque area.


*Hope so!*
Local people there have planned Sino-Viet, Sino-Laos, Sino-Burma and Sino-Indian railways.
Sino-Viet railway is in operation.




@TaiShang @Śakra @anant_s @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Happy Weekend!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Salute to the builders of Nanning-Kunming Railway!
Salute to railway linemen!
Salute to DJI drones!*









The 5th highest railway bridge in the world, the Qingshuihe bridge is located deep in the mountains of Western China’s Guizhou province near the border of Yunnan province. A simple prestressed continuous rigid-frame bridge with a main span of 420 feet (128 meters), the span crosses a spectacular canyon of the Qingshui River filled with cascading waterfalls.

If you visit the region, also be sure to check out nearby Maling gorge. Not only are there are two major road bridges across the Maling River more than 328 feet (100 meters) high but there are several trails that descend to the bottom of the cliff enclosed canyon. Here you can view dozens of waterfalls that cascade into the gorge from a walkway cut into the lower cliffs along the Maling river. The water erosion has created many caves and unique rock formations that hang over portions of the walkway. Some look like mushrooms or tapestries. The river is also one of the most popular places in Guizhou province for canoeing, kayaking and rafting. In 1994 Maling gorge was declared an official National Scenic Spot. There is also rafting on the much larger Nanpanjiang river nearby. There are very basic hotel accommodations about 6 miles (10 kilometers) away in the city of Xingyi. You can reach Xingyi on a 12 hour bus ride from Yunnan’s capital city of Kunming or Guizhou’s capital city of Guiyang.








@ahojunk @powastick @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I am totally flattered...
> In real life, Chinese way of humbleness will make me find a room to hide....



Your thread and the likes such as created by @ahojunk bro is important in the sense that they help create an alternative discourse of China.

This is often a better way than engaging in debates initiated by others.

I have always stressed here the importance of creating and shaping our own discourse.

This is because I see China now as capable of being an historical agency - an active subject of history.

Hence, from this agency, we need to generate theories and discourses.

These sorts of threads are helping to create discourses. That's why I call them revolutionary.



Sinopakfriend said:


> We know, we know... what needs to cherished, must be honoured.
> 
> You honour us all here!
> 
> Keep showing the beauty of China... you still have million pic/videos to show.
> 
> And thank you for all your wonderful, positive posts.



Exactly, my friend. What needs to be told, needs to be told.

**

*Panda subway train debuts in bear's home province*
Xinhua, July 31, 2016

A panda-themed train debuted on Sunday in southwest China's Sichuan Province, home of the beloved black and white bears.

At 8:26 a.m., the train departed with its first passengers, marking the opening of the fourth subway line in the provincial capital of Chengdu.

The carriages have handles shaped like panda heads, while the pole grips are painted to resemble bamboo. Seats and walls are decorated with panda patterns and pink bear footprints speckle the floor.

The panda train also features announcements in the voice of a child for maximum cuteness.

The subway line, which runs from the southwest to the northeast of the city, is about 20 kilometers long and has 17 stops, passing through major tourist destinations, including the Chengdu Giant Panda Base.

Chengdu is accelerating its subway construction, with five new lines scheduled to begin construction this year, according to Rao Yong, general manager of Chengdu Subway Service Co. Ltd.

**

Sadly, no images attached to the news

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Your thread and the likes such as created by @ahojunk bro is important in the sense that they help create an alternative discourse of China.
> 
> This is often a better way than engaging in debates initiated by others.
> 
> I have always stressed here the importance of creating and shaping our own discourse.
> 
> This is because I see China now as capable of being an historical agency - an active subject of history.
> 
> Hence, from this agency, we need to generate theories and discourses.
> 
> These sorts of threads are helping to create discourses. That's why I call them revolutionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my friend. What needs to be told, needs to be told.
> 
> **
> 
> *Panda subway train debuts in bear's home province*
> Xinhua, July 31, 2016
> 
> A panda-themed train debuted on Sunday in southwest China's Sichuan Province, home of the beloved black and white bears.
> 
> At 8:26 a.m., the train departed with its first passengers, marking the opening of the fourth subway line in the provincial capital of Chengdu.
> 
> The carriages have handles shaped like panda heads, while the pole grips are painted to resemble bamboo. Seats and walls are decorated with panda patterns and pink bear footprints speckle the floor.
> 
> The panda train also features announcements in the voice of a child for maximum cuteness.
> 
> The subway line, which runs from the southwest to the northeast of the city, is about 20 kilometers long and has 17 stops, passing through major tourist destinations, including the Chengdu Giant Panda Base.
> 
> Chengdu is accelerating its subway construction, with five new lines scheduled to begin construction this year, according to Rao Yong, general manager of Chengdu Subway Service Co. Ltd.
> 
> **
> 
> Sadly, no images attached to the news

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> Your thread and the likes such as created by @ahojunk bro is important in the sense that they help create an alternative discourse of China.
> 
> This is often a better way than engaging in debates initiated by others.
> 
> I have always stressed here the importance of creating and shaping our own discourse.
> 
> This is because I see China now as capable of being an historical agency - an active subject of history.
> 
> Hence, from this agency, we need to generate theories and discourses.
> 
> These sorts of threads are helping to create discourses. That's why I call them revolutionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my friend. What needs to be told, needs to be told.
> 
> **
> 
> *Panda subway train debuts in bear's home province*
> Xinhua, July 31, 2016
> 
> A panda-themed train debuted on Sunday in southwest China's Sichuan Province, home of the beloved black and white bears.
> 
> At 8:26 a.m., the train departed with its first passengers, marking the opening of the fourth subway line in the provincial capital of Chengdu.
> 
> The carriages have handles shaped like panda heads, while the pole grips are painted to resemble bamboo. Seats and walls are decorated with panda patterns and pink bear footprints speckle the floor.
> 
> The panda train also features announcements in the voice of a child for maximum cuteness.
> 
> The subway line, which runs from the southwest to the northeast of the city, is about 20 kilometers long and has 17 stops, passing through major tourist destinations, including the Chengdu Giant Panda Base.
> 
> Chengdu is accelerating its subway construction, with five new lines scheduled to begin construction this year, according to Rao Yong, general manager of Chengdu Subway Service Co. Ltd.
> 
> **
> 
> Sadly, no images attached to the news



Tai Shang, you are completely correct. I have also stated the same to @AndrewJin and @ahojunk .

And yes, there will be redicule and envy. The usual harted.

But we must keep highlighting OBOR and the second phase of the Chinese development model.

This offers a positive paradigm in action for all to see. 

We are not competing against anyone. China offers a new direction to all the countries in eurasia and africa. One of peace and co-development.

Keep up the great work gentlemen. You have Virtue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China's bullet trains make five billion trips*
Xinhua, August 1, 2016




A bullet train runs on a viaduct in Bishan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality on Dec. 26, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua] 

There have been more than 5 billion passenger trips on China's world-renowned bullet trains in eight years, according to new data from the national rail operator.

Since its debut in 2008, China's high-speed railway has seen an average annual growth of over 30 percent in passenger trips, the China Railway Corporation said on Thursday, the day after China announced plans to double its length of HSR by 2025.

*In 2015 alone, over 1.1 billion trips were made on bullet trains in China, representing more than 45 percent of the country's total railway passenger delivery.*

For a nation as large and populous as China, the HSR is charged with overcoming the "bottleneck" in the development of the railway, which is vital for mass transportation, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan.

*Some 4,200 bullet trains operate on the HSR every day, facilitating over 4 million passenger trips, according to an employee with the official train ticketing website 12306.com.*

One of the countless people to benefit is Wang Liya, a mother of two who lives in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou province, which used to be a 21-hour train trip away from her husband and the children's father's workplace of Guangzhou in south China's Guangdong province.

"It's now much more convenient to visit their dad," said Wang of a high-speed train service launched in late 2014 that cut the journey down to only four hours, enabling far more frequent family reunions.

There are many other reasons behind the stellar growth in passenger trips besides the speed, including accessibility, safety and punctuality, all of which have enabled the CRC to find more and more customers worldwide.

China's 19,000 km of high-speed track represents 60 percent of the world's total. It is part of a domestic network of more than 120,000 km of track, which now connect almost all the provincial capital cities and cities with over 500,000 residents.

*"China is the world's largest HSR builder and operator, the best all-rounder in technical know-how and the most experienced manager," said Sun Zhang, a professor at Shanghai's Tongji University.*

In July, the National Development and Reform Commission said that China would aim to have 38,000 km of HSR by 2025.

By 2020, one-fifth of the country's 150,000-km railway network will be HSR, connecting over 80 percent of major cities nationwide, said the NDRC.

The race to build is being done with no compromise in terms of safety. China's rail network, on which the world's largest fleet of bullet trains operates, has the world's best safety record, according to data compiled by the International Union of Railways and the European Railway Agency.

Besides, Chinese high-speed trains score high in punctuality - 98.8 percent for departure and 95.4 percent for arrival at the final destination in 2015.

"Bullet trains are enabling the Chinese people to significantly expand their circle of life and travel, which is changing their lifestyle," said Shi Peihua, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University.

The construction and operation of high-speed railways is also driving industries including metallurgy, machinery and electricity.

"The high-speed railway is a powerful engine propelling China's economic and social development," Sun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's bullet trains make five billion trips*
> Xinhua, August 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train runs on a viaduct in Bishan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality on Dec. 26, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> There have been more than 5 billion passenger trips on China's world-renowned bullet trains in eight years, according to new data from the national rail operator.
> 
> Since its debut in 2008, China's high-speed railway has seen an average annual growth of over 30 percent in passenger trips, the China Railway Corporation said on Thursday, the day after China announced plans to double its length of HSR by 2025.
> 
> *In 2015 alone, over 1.1 billion trips were made on bullet trains in China, representing more than 45 percent of the country's total railway passenger delivery.*
> 
> For a nation as large and populous as China, the HSR is charged with overcoming the "bottleneck" in the development of the railway, which is vital for mass transportation, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan.
> 
> *Some 4,200 bullet trains operate on the HSR every day, facilitating over 4 million passenger trips, according to an employee with the official train ticketing website 12306.com.*
> 
> One of the countless people to benefit is Wang Liya, a mother of two who lives in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou province, which used to be a 21-hour train trip away from her husband and the children's father's workplace of Guangzhou in south China's Guangdong province.
> 
> "It's now much more convenient to visit their dad," said Wang of a high-speed train service launched in late 2014 that cut the journey down to only four hours, enabling far more frequent family reunions.
> 
> There are many other reasons behind the stellar growth in passenger trips besides the speed, including accessibility, safety and punctuality, all of which have enabled the CRC to find more and more customers worldwide.
> 
> China's 19,000 km of high-speed track represents 60 percent of the world's total. It is part of a domestic network of more than 120,000 km of track, which now connect almost all the provincial capital cities and cities with over 500,000 residents.
> 
> *"China is the world's largest HSR builder and operator, the best all-rounder in technical know-how and the most experienced manager," said Sun Zhang, a professor at Shanghai's Tongji University.*
> 
> In July, the National Development and Reform Commission said that China would aim to have 38,000 km of HSR by 2025.
> 
> By 2020, one-fifth of the country's 150,000-km railway network will be HSR, connecting over 80 percent of major cities nationwide, said the NDRC.
> 
> The race to build is being done with no compromise in terms of safety. China's rail network, on which the world's largest fleet of bullet trains operates, has the world's best safety record, according to data compiled by the International Union of Railways and the European Railway Agency.
> 
> Besides, Chinese high-speed trains score high in punctuality - 98.8 percent for departure and 95.4 percent for arrival at the final destination in 2015.
> 
> "Bullet trains are enabling the Chinese people to significantly expand their circle of life and travel, which is changing their lifestyle," said Shi Peihua, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University.
> 
> The construction and operation of high-speed railways is also driving industries including metallurgy, machinery and electricity.
> 
> "The high-speed railway is a powerful engine propelling China's economic and social development," Sun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

TaiShang said:


> *China's bullet trains make five billion trips*
> Xinhua, August 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train runs on a viaduct in Bishan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality on Dec. 26, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> There have been more than 5 billion passenger trips on China's world-renowned bullet trains in eight years, according to new data from the national rail operator.
> 
> Since its debut in 2008, China's high-speed railway has seen an average annual growth of over 30 percent in passenger trips, the China Railway Corporation said on Thursday, the day after China announced plans to double its length of HSR by 2025.
> 
> *In 2015 alone, over 1.1 billion trips were made on bullet trains in China, representing more than 45 percent of the country's total railway passenger delivery.*
> 
> For a nation as large and populous as China, the HSR is charged with overcoming the "bottleneck" in the development of the railway, which is vital for mass transportation, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan.
> 
> *Some 4,200 bullet trains operate on the HSR every day, facilitating over 4 million passenger trips, according to an employee with the official train ticketing website 12306.com.*
> 
> One of the countless people to benefit is Wang Liya, a mother of two who lives in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou province, which used to be a 21-hour train trip away from her husband and the children's father's workplace of Guangzhou in south China's Guangdong province.
> 
> "It's now much more convenient to visit their dad," said Wang of a high-speed train service launched in late 2014 that cut the journey down to only four hours, enabling far more frequent family reunions.
> 
> There are many other reasons behind the stellar growth in passenger trips besides the speed, including accessibility, safety and punctuality, all of which have enabled the CRC to find more and more customers worldwide.
> 
> China's 19,000 km of high-speed track represents 60 percent of the world's total. It is part of a domestic network of more than 120,000 km of track, which now connect almost all the provincial capital cities and cities with over 500,000 residents.
> 
> *"China is the world's largest HSR builder and operator, the best all-rounder in technical know-how and the most experienced manager," said Sun Zhang, a professor at Shanghai's Tongji University.*
> 
> In July, the National Development and Reform Commission said that China would aim to have 38,000 km of HSR by 2025.
> 
> By 2020, one-fifth of the country's 150,000-km railway network will be HSR, connecting over 80 percent of major cities nationwide, said the NDRC.
> 
> The race to build is being done with no compromise in terms of safety. China's rail network, on which the world's largest fleet of bullet trains operates, has the world's best safety record, according to data compiled by the International Union of Railways and the European Railway Agency.
> 
> Besides, Chinese high-speed trains score high in punctuality - 98.8 percent for departure and 95.4 percent for arrival at the final destination in 2015.
> 
> "Bullet trains are enabling the Chinese people to significantly expand their circle of life and travel, which is changing their lifestyle," said Shi Peihua, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University.
> 
> The construction and operation of high-speed railways is also driving industries including metallurgy, machinery and electricity.
> 
> "The high-speed railway is a powerful engine propelling China's economic and social development," Sun said.



That's a billion trips a year. I still remember vividly the scorn we receive, the insults, that we can never make HSR work, and nobody would ride those trains. Now even the insulting Indians want to build one. Things have really change!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> That's a billion trips a year. I still remember vividly the scorn we receive, the insults, that we can never make HSR work, and nobody would ride those trains. Now even the insulting Indians want to build one. Things have really change!


Even today, some experts mock Chinese in the west cannot afford HSR.
They probably don't know HSR is cheaper than long-distance coach in the Western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*What will the trunk High-speed Rail network be like in 2030s?

only trunk routes (8 horizontal and 8 vertical) are illustrated
excluding intercity HSRs and tributary HSRs.*




@cirr @ahojunk @Han Patriot @Mista @anant_s @Śakra @Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @waz @TaiShang et al



*2030 Outlook*
*Trunk routes + intercity + tributary routes *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_The HSR lines are in east are profitable. The ones in central and western regions will take a few more years, but that's okay. The HSR is a big catalyst for tourism in the central and western regions which in turn will give a boost to passenger numbers.

China tourism revenue year up 12.4 pct in H1
_

--------
*China high speed rail: lucrative in east, loss-making in center and west*
2016-08-02 14:48 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





_A high-speed railway line in China. (Photo/Ceweekly.cn)_

(ECNS) -- The expanded high-speed train network in China has started to make a profit in the populated east, but services running through the vast central and western regions are still far from breaking even.

In 2015, *six high-speed rail lines made a profit*, with the Beijing-Shanghai route topping the list at a net profit of 6.58 billion yuan ($990 million), said China Economic Weekly on Tuesday, citing a report from the national railway authority.

The six profitable lines all connect mega cities in populated areas with strong economies such as Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai, Hangzhou, Ningbo, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. Except for the Beijing-Tianjin high speed railway, the other five lines have managed to turn from deficit to profit within five years of operations.

The report showed the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed train that began working in 2011 almost broke even in 2014 due to its large passenger volume. Daily numbers reached 290,000, generating revenues of 30 billion yuan from ticket sales that year.

Two other high-speed trains, both in Yangtze River Delta, also managed to make a profit last year. The Shanghai-Ningbo rail had a net profit of 641 million yuan while the Ningbo-Hangzhou rail line earned 101 million yuan.

But in contrast to profitable railways in the east, high-speed connections in central and western regions fell far short of profitability. Many experts said performance is closely related to the population and economic strength of cities they serve.

The report said many high-speed rail lines connecting major cities in the central and western regions continue to lose money, and some are far from breaking even.

The Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed rail has run at a loss since it began operating in 2010, when passenger numbers failed to reach half of capacity. In 2012, the line had a loss of 1.4 billion yuan.

By the end of 2015, China's high-speed railway network had extended rapidly, with the total track reaching 19,000 kilometers, 60 percent of the world's total for high-speed rail.

China has even more ambitious plans, saying by 2020, the total track would grow to 30,000 kilometers and reach 38,000 kilometers by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _The HSR lines are in east are profitable. The ones in central and western regions will take a few more years, but that's okay. The HSR is a big catalyst for tourism in the central and western regions which in turn will give a boost to passenger numbers._
> 
> --------
> *China high speed rail: lucrative in east, loss-making in center and west*
> 2016-08-02 14:48 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> View attachment 323057
> 
> _A high-speed railway line in China. (Photo/Ceweekly.cn)_
> 
> (ECNS) -- The expanded high-speed train network in China has started to make a profit in the populated east, but services running through the vast central and western regions are still far from breaking even.
> 
> In 2015, *six high-speed rail lines made a profit*, with the Beijing-Shanghai route topping the list at a net profit of 6.58 billion yuan ($990 million), said China Economic Weekly on Tuesday, citing a report from the national railway authority.
> 
> The six profitable lines all connect mega cities in populated areas with strong economies such as Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai, Hangzhou, Ningbo, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. Except for the Beijing-Tianjin high speed railway, the other five lines have managed to turn from deficit to profit within five years of operations.
> 
> The report showed the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed train that began working in 2011 almost broke even in 2014 due to its large passenger volume. Daily numbers reached 290,000, generating revenues of 30 billion yuan from ticket sales that year.
> 
> Two other high-speed trains, both in Yangtze River Delta, also managed to make a profit last year. The Shanghai-Ningbo rail had a net profit of 641 million yuan while the Ningbo-Hangzhou rail line earned 101 million yuan.
> 
> But in contrast to profitable railways in the east, high-speed connections in central and western regions fell far short of profitability. Many experts said performance is closely related to the population and economic strength of cities they serve.
> 
> The report said many high-speed rail lines connecting major cities in the central and western regions continue to lose money, and some are far from breaking even.
> 
> The Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed rail has run at a loss since it began operating in 2010, when passenger numbers failed to reach half of capacity. In 2012, the line had a loss of 1.4 billion yuan.
> 
> By the end of 2015, China's high-speed railway network had extended rapidly, with the total track reaching 19,000 kilometers, 60 percent of the world's total for high-speed rail.
> 
> China has even more ambitious plans, saying by 2020, the total track would grow to 30,000 kilometers and reach 38,000 kilometers by 2025.


Zhengzhou-Xi'an HSR has not been profitable because it is only one section of the grand Silk Road HSR. When Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR (late 2016) and Xi'an-Lanzhou HSR (2018) open, things will gradually change. Anyway, profitability of HSRs in the west is not priority.

Btw, the link is from an infamous anti-HSR pro-airline newspaper, controlled by liberals who want to privitise China's railway assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_The next generation of China's HSR, which will run at 380 km/h._

--------
*New high-speed Chinese trains reach 380 km/h*
GBTIMES BEIJING
2016/08/04






_The latest batch of China's high-speed trains will serve west China for the first time. (Photo: China News Service)_

The latest generation of high-speed Chinese trains are the fastest commercial trains in history, with a maximum running speed of up to 380 kilometres per hour.

After being transported to Xi'an, a city in the northwestern Chinese province of Shaanxi, the trains will be put into operation in September 2016, according to China Economic Net.

The railway line will run from Xi'an to Shanghai, approximately 1,300 km in distance, and several other cities in east China including Fuzhou and Hefei.

The move represents the first time west China has been equipped with the newest generation of high-speed trains, whose average running speed has increased from 300 km/h to 350 km/h.

In an article from July 2016, Bloomberg reported that China has laid nearly 19,300 km of high-speed rail lines, with a further 10,000 km planned for the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*World's fastest bullet train to start operating next month*
August 5, 2016

The world's fastest high-speed train with the maximum operating speed of 380 km per hour will run on Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed track from next month.

The engineers behind the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed railway have succeeded in finishing a key interconnecting facility to link the railway with Beijing-Guangzhou and Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed line, creating a seamless connection of high-speed tracks in China's eastern and middle-western regions.

After the new train is launched, the travel time between Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, and Xuzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, will be shortened from 2-hour 33-minute to about 80-minute.

Compared to the last generation bullet train, the new train's continuous operating speed has increased 50 km per hour to 350 km per hour, and the highest speed is 400 km per hour in testing phase. In future, the new generation train will be mainly used to carry passengers in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *World's fastest bullet train to start operating next month*
> August 5, 2016
> 
> The world's fastest high-speed train with the maximum operating speed of 380 km per hour will run on Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed track from next month.
> 
> The engineers behind the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed railway have succeeded in finishing a key interconnecting facility to link the railway with Beijing-Guangzhou and Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed line, creating a seamless connection of high-speed tracks in China's eastern and middle-western regions.
> 
> After the new train is launched, the travel time between Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, and Xuzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, will be shortened from 2-hour 33-minute to about 80-minute.
> 
> Compared to the last generation bullet train, the new train's continuous operating speed has increased 50 km per hour to 350 km per hour, and the highest speed is 400 km per hour in testing phase. In future, the new generation train will be mainly used to carry passengers in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

_Guangxi is one of the poorer provinces in China. 
What the heck, it is very beautiful..._

--------
Guangxi plans to extend high-speed railways to all prefecture cities
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-06 20:40:43 | Editor: Tian Shaohui

In 2013, Guangxi has a total length of 1,700 kilometers of high-speed railway covering 11 cities. Guangxi plans to extend its high-speed railways to cover all its prefecture-level cities by 2020. 





Aug. 1, 2016. A high speed train running in Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. 





May 17, 2016. High speed trains in Nanning, capital city of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. 





Aug. 6, 2016. A high speed train running in Binyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. 





Aug. 6, 2016. A high speed train running in Binyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

首页 时政 国际 港澳 台湾 财经 法治 社会 纪检 体育 科技 军事 文娱 图片 视频 论坛 博客 微博

*Steel rails welded for high-speed railways, E China *
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-06 16:29:33





A staff member loads a piece of welded steel rail to a carrier vehicle at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi) 






Staff members test raw materials of steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)






A staff member examines an interface of welded steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi) 






A staff member examines interfaces of welded steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi) 






Staff members examine interfaces of welded steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)






A machine welds steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)






Staff members examine interfaces of welded steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)






A staff member inspects the transportation line of welded steel rails at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 5, 2016. Workers at Wuhu North Rail Welding Base are responsible for welding five 100-meter-long rails into a 500-meter-long railroad track. Since the base was established in 2009, more than 8,300-kilometer-long steel rails, most of which have been used in high-speed railways, have been welded here. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*"Confidential document" leaked
Reveal: No available EMUs and lack of drivers make it impossible to add more trains on a lot of HSRs!!!*

*











One comment
"After getting used to HSR, take slow train's seats again, it's like being tortured! Seats are vertical, what a &%$#@ anti-human design!"







You prefer this? So basically you are not human-being....






*

*
You prefer this? Congrats, you can now officially call yourself human!








Conclusion: Anti-humanly designed trains should be eventually cleared out....*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Photo taken on Aug. 1, 2016 shows a bullet train running in Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. High-speed railway has covered 11 cities with 1,700 kilometers in length within Guangxi since 2013. Guangxi has made a plan to make high-speed railways reach all its prefecture-level cities till 2020.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

@Nilgiri Welcome back to life!
May Communist Locomotive bring you good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> @Nilgiri Welcome back to life!
> May Communist Locomotive bring you good luck!
> View attachment 325090



Well red is the colour of good luck and fortune in both China and India it must be said 

Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to more of your posts and updates...


----------



## JSCh

*New railway station for high-speed rails opens in Xinjiang *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-13 07:17:56 | Editor: Mengjie



Passengers enter the new railway station for high-speed rails in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 12, 2016. The station, which is the railway junction with the largest scale and the most advanced facilities in Xinjiang, was put into use on Friday. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao) 












​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *New railway station for high-speed rails opens in Xinjiang *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-13 07:17:56 | Editor: Mengjie
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers enter the new railway station for high-speed rails in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 12, 2016. The station, which is the railway junction with the largest scale and the most advanced facilities in Xinjiang, was put into use on Friday. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


WOW, JUST WOW!
What an achievement in Northwest China!
Better than our damn old and small railway station in Wuhan!!!
Jealous! JEALOUS!

*A subway linking the new station and the old station is under construction!*
Now BRT line 5 links the station to downtown Urumqi.





*Entrance to the station *










*Security check *





*Special waiting area for passengers with disability *





*Check in*
Passengers with disability, elder people over 70 year old, children and pregnant women
have the priority to check-in.





*Platform *





@simple Brain @anant_s @ChineseTiger1986 @X-2. @PaklovesTurkiye @PARIKRAMA @Gibbs @terranMarine @Sinopakfriend @Fattyacids @Götterdämmerung @waz @Mohammed Khaled @Godman @Bussard Ramjet @Nilgiri @Echo_419 @Chinese-Dragon @Gufi @UKBengali @Species @Mista @Dungeness @Śakra et al

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AndrewJin

*36 months of hard work!
New Railway Station in Urumqi, Xinjiang Autonomous Region 
9 platforms, 18 tracks

High-speed railway stewardess





Security ticket / ID check 



*

*Automatic ticket machine 





Train and platform 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*It is more than a railway station!

When the whole project is finished,
the transportation hub will be served by HSR, subway, BRT, long-distance coaches, tourist centre, hotels, shopping malls, financial institution, as well as regional headquarters of companies in Central Asia.*





*Safety matters!
Pls cooperate!*





*Buy your ticket!*
Chinese nationals can buy ticket or print their tickets bought online via TVMs.
Foreign nationals should go to the staffed ticket office.








After security/ID/ticker check, climb up to the waiting room.
You can buy Halal food, non-Halal food, local specialties and books in the waiting room.





*Check-in*
Automatic check-in for blue magnet tickets
Staffed check-in for red paper tickers





*CRH2G, designed for Xinjiang!
Sand/wind/coldness/snow-proof*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *A subway linking the new station and the old station is under construction!*
> Now BRT line 5 links the station to downtown Urumqi.





AndrewJin said:


> When the whole project is finished, the transportation hub will be served by HSR, subway, BRT, long-distance coaches, tourist centre, hotels, shopping malls, financial institution, as well as regional headquarters of companies in Central Asia.


.
@AndrewJin

You are jealous of the new Urumqi HSR station, good.

I am jealous of your HSR, period. 

If a subway is needed to link the new station with the old station, how far apart are they? When will it be completed and ready?

BRT - is it Bus Rapid Transit?

The transportation hub sounds interesting. Are you able to provide more info and pictures?

Also, are there any other similar transportation hubs in China?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@AndrewJin 

You are making me jealous big time.. those HSR stations look much better than few of our big airports.. damn.. I wish we can replicate such infrastructure in India.

@anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 
This thread and last few posts by Andrew are eye openers.. I wish we have such facilities in our stations and in airports too..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

AndrewJin said:


> WOW, JUST WOW!
> What an achievement in Northwest China!
> Better than our damn old and small railway station in Wuhan!!!
> Jealous! JEALOUS!
> 
> *A subway linking the new station and the old station is under construction!*
> Now BRT line 5 links the station to downtown Urumqi.
> View attachment 325389
> 
> 
> *Entrance to the station *
> View attachment 325377
> 
> 
> View attachment 325381
> 
> 
> *Security check *
> View attachment 325383
> 
> 
> *Special waiting area for passengers with disability *
> View attachment 325376
> 
> 
> *Check in*
> Passengers with disability, elder people over 70 year old, children and pregnant women
> have the priority to check-in.
> View attachment 325382
> 
> 
> *Platform *
> View attachment 325379
> 
> 
> @simple Brain @anant_s @ChineseTiger1986 @X-2. @PaklovesTurkiye @PARIKRAMA @Gibbs @terranMarine @Sinopakfriend @Fattyacids @Götterdämmerung @waz @Mohammed Khaled @Godman @Bussard Ramjet @Nilgiri @Echo_419 @Chinese-Dragon @Gufi @UKBengali @Species @Mista @Dungeness @Śakra et al



Sir what is the cost of this railway station?


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> WOW, JUST WOW!
> What an achievement in Northwest China!
> Better than our damn old and small railway station in Wuhan!!!
> Jealous! JEALOUS!
> 
> *A subway linking the new station and the old station is under construction!*
> Now BRT line 5 links the station to downtown Urumqi.
> View attachment 325389
> 
> 
> *Entrance to the station *
> View attachment 325377
> 
> 
> View attachment 325381
> 
> 
> *Security check *
> View attachment 325383
> 
> 
> *Special waiting area for passengers with disability *
> View attachment 325376
> 
> 
> *Check in*
> Passengers with disability, elder people over 70 year old, children and pregnant women
> have the priority to check-in.
> View attachment 325382
> 
> 
> *Platform *
> View attachment 325379
> 
> 
> @simple Brain @anant_s @ChineseTiger1986 @X-2. @PaklovesTurkiye @PARIKRAMA @Gibbs @terranMarine @Sinopakfriend @Fattyacids @Götterdämmerung @waz @Mohammed Khaled @Godman @Bussard Ramjet @Nilgiri @Echo_419 @Chinese-Dragon @Gufi @UKBengali @Species @Mista @Dungeness @Śakra et al



Indeed, wonderful to see. Pure airport quality this...do keep sharing beautiful things..and do not forget to take tons of pictures on your trip.

Have fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

* Shangrao City
The emerging high-speed railway hub
 in Central China

A T-shape railway station
Lever1: 2690km Shanghai-Kunming Railway  & 2066km Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Railway(350km/h)
Level 2: 813km Hefei-Fuzhou High-speed Railway (350km/h)

Shangrao-Shanghai 2.5-3 hours 500km
Shangrao-Beijing 6-7 hours 1468km

Crazy railway flyover!









T-shape platforms 







One of the waiting rooms 










Shangrao's location in the current HSR network
Two 350km/h HSRs intersect 
Shanghai-Kunming HSR and Beijing-Hefei-Fuzhou HSR





Shangrao's location in the long-term China HSR Network 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> * Shangrao City
> The emerging high-speed railway hub
> in Central China
> 
> A T-shape railway station
> Lever1: 2690km Shanghai-Kunming Railway  & 2066km Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Railway(350km/h)
> Level 2: 813km Hefei-Fuzhou High-speed Railway (350km/h)
> 
> Crazy railway flyover!
> View attachment 325621
> View attachment 325620
> 
> 
> T-shape platforms
> 
> View attachment 325619
> 
> 
> 
> One of the waiting rooms
> View attachment 325618
> 
> 
> View attachment 325635
> 
> 
> Shangrao's location in the current HSR network
> Two 350km/h HSRs intersect
> View attachment 325627
> 
> 
> Shangrao's location in the long-term China HSR Network
> View attachment 325628
> 
> 
> View attachment 325626
> *



I just love this monumental architecture of these bridges... someone with creative imagination can write great travel stories or just fantasy fiction... *Journey to the West* II....Beautiful.

Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Taiwan High Speed Rail plans listing on TWSE
CNA
July 24, 2016, 12:09 am TWN

TAIPEI--Taiwan High Speed Rail Corp. (台灣高鐵) is planning to list on the Taiwan Stock Exchange (TWSE) to raise capital for future expansion and boost shareholder value.

The TWSE, which operates the domestic main board, said it conducted a review of Taiwan High Speed Rail's application Friday and has given a green light to the listing.

Market analysts said the high speed rail company could go public as early as the third quarter of the year.

Taiwan High Speed Rail, which was set up on May 11, 1998, has paid-in capital of NT$56.05 billion (US$1.75 billion), but NT$30 billion of it belongs to shareholders through a private placement made in 2015 to write off the company's losses, the TWSE said.

According to a prospectus filed by Taiwan High Speed Rail with the TWSE, the company is planning to issue 23 million new shares in the listing and has tentatively set the issue price at NT$11.50, which would generate about NT$264.5 million in new funds.

The railway company said the proceeds from the new share sale are expected to be used as working capital to finance future expansion and should also help the company boost shareholder value.

The company said it would reserve 3 million of the planned 23 million shares for its employees to purchase. Fubon Securities and Concord International Securities will serve as the underwriters of the listing.

Because Taiwan High Speed Rail, the sole high speed rail system operator in Taiwan, has turned a profit since 2014, analysts expect the limited offering of new shares to attract strong interest from investors at a time when the market is awash in liquidity.

The prospectus showed that Taiwan High Speed Rail had a net profit of NT$20.82 billion in 2015, up from NT$5.52 billion seen a year earlier. It had earnings per share of NT$7.19 in 2015, compared with NT$1.39 registered in 2014.

In the first three months of this year, Taiwan High Speed Rail posted NT$1.11 billion in net profit, with an EPS of NT$0.20.

The Ministry of Transportation and Communications is currently the largest shareholder of Taiwan High Speed Rail, holding a 43.17 percent stake in the company, the prospectus showed.

=================
*Taiwan High Speed Rail could list on the stock exchange*
July 28, 2016




Taiwan High Speed Rail Corp. plans to list on the Taiwan Stock Exchange (TWSE). The company is planning to issue 23 million new shares in the listing and has tentatively set the issue price at NT$11.50 (USD0.3), which would generate about NT$264.5 million (USD7.4 million) in new funds. The proceeds from the new share sale are expected to be used as working capital to finance future expansion and should also help the company boost shareholder value.

The TWSE, which operates the domestic main board, announced it conducted a review of Taiwan High Speed Rail’s application and has given green light to the listing.

According to analysts, the rail company could go public as early as the third quarter of the year.

Taiwan High Speed Rail had a net profit of NT$20.82 billion (USD587 million) in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> BRT - is it Bus Rapid Transit?


Yes, BRT, as in Bus Rapid Transit.

watch 1:18







Urumqi BRT uses 10% of the total number of buses for 20% bus passenger volume.
Now, it has 7 lines, daily ridership more than half a million.
Now BRT Line 5 links to the new HSR station.

an old network map





Now another 2 lines are under construction.
The new HSR hub will be served by 3 BRT lines as well as subway.
BRT costs only one yuan ($ 15 cents) per journey no matter how many times you transfer.

The organisation of BRT is exactly the same as subway, such as tag on/off, security check at the entrance, etc.
When the first subway opens in 2018, BRT and Subway will be integrated into one Metro system.

The mayor of Urumqi












BRT station at night
















BRT Station

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> You are jealous of the new Urumqi HSR station, good.
> 
> I am jealous of your HSR, period.















ahojunk said:


> If a subway is needed to link the new station with the old station, how far apart are they? When will it be completed and ready?


Not really far, now there is BRT.







The *Urumqi Metro* is made up of 7 subways and 1 low-speed maglev line alongside with BRT.
Now, Subway 1 & 2 are under construction. All lines will start construction during the 13th 5-year-plan.











*The maglev line*, estimated to open in 2020, will link downtown Urumqi to the national park of Nanshan, which is at the northern face of Tianshan Range.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> The transportation hub sounds interesting. Are you able to provide more info and pictures?



It's a transit hub, also a financial centre, focusing on Central Asia.







The HSR station itself has two squares, North Square and South Square.
It will be served by Subway 2 and Subway 4 which are below the station.
On the North Square there is a long-distance coach station and taxi.
On the South Square, there is BRT, regular buses.
There are parking lots on both squares.













*Arrival floor*





*Platforms (beneath the waiting room)*





*The waiting hall*
*Directly connect with elevated roads on both sides*





*Affiliated long-distance coach station *







ahojunk said:


> Also, are there any other similar transportation hubs in China?


Yes....Nearly all newly built HSR stations are like this.
The difference is how big is each station.
Many of the new hubs are actually integrated with airport, such as Shanghai Hongqiao, Haikou Meilan and the planned one in my city, Wuhan Tianhe.

The current HSR station in my city, compared to Urumqi's, it's nothing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

PARIKRAMA said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> You are making me jealous big time.. those HSR stations look much better than few of our big airports.. damn.. I wish we can replicate such infrastructure in India.
> 
> @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002
> This thread and last few posts by Andrew are eye openers.. I wish we have such facilities in our stations and in airports too..


Integrate airport and high-seed station!
We are planning one in Wuhan！



truthseeker2010 said:


> Sir what is the cost of this railway station?



2.5 billion yuan, floor area 100,000m2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Zhengzhou-Xi'an HSR has not been profitable because it is only one section of the grand Silk Road HSR. When Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR (late 2016) and Xi'an-Lanzhou HSR (2018) open, things will gradually change. Anyway, profitability of HSRs in the west is not priority.
> 
> Btw, the link is from an infamous anti-HSR pro-airline newspaper, controlled by liberals who want to privitise China's railway assets.[/QUOTE
> 
> Still so many hanjians in China. Dont ever privatize things of national security like airlines, railways, etc.
> These hanjian need to be replaced.


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *It is more than a railway station!
> 
> When the whole project is finished,
> the transportation hub will be served by HSR, subway, BRT, long-distance coaches, tourist centre, hotels, shopping malls, financial institution, as well as regional headquarters of companies in Central Asia.*
> View attachment 325395
> 
> 
> *Safety matters!
> Pls cooperate!*
> View attachment 325403
> 
> 
> *Buy your ticket!*
> Chinese nationals can buy ticket or print their tickets bought online via TVMs.
> Foreign nationals should go to the staffed ticket office.
> View attachment 325396
> View attachment 325402
> 
> 
> After security/ID/ticker check, climb up to the waiting room.
> You can buy Halal food, non-Halal food, local specialties and books in the waiting room.
> View attachment 325398
> 
> 
> *Check-in*
> Automatic check-in for blue magnet tickets
> Staffed check-in for red paper tickers
> View attachment 325400
> 
> 
> *CRH2G, designed for Xinjiang!
> Sand/wind/coldness/snow-proof*
> View attachment 325397
> View attachment 325399



Basically a hub for OBOR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Where is your comment?


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Where is your comment?



It got wrapped in the quote:

"Still so many hanjians in China. Dont ever privatize things of national security like airlines, railways, etc.
These hanjian need to be replaced."

===

What is a Hanjian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China-standard bullet trains start operation*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-15 15:51:14

DALIAN, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Corporation announced on Monday that its "China Standard" bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMUs), have started operation in northeast China's Liaoning Province.

Train No. G8041 departed from Dalian for Shenyang, capital of Liaoning on Monday. It is the first passenger service using China Standard EMU trains, said Zhou Li, head of technological management at the China Railway Corporation, the national rail operator.

"China independently owns the design of the EMU, and it will be a leading model for China to export to the world," Zhou said.

The China Standard EMU uses the latest exterior design, reduces energy consumption, and adopts a standard parts design, he said. It has reinforced safety features compared with old models, he added.

The trains can reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

China's EMU fleet of 2,470 trains is the world's largest, and the total length of high-speed track in the country -- 19,000 km -- represents 60 percent of the global total.

In the future, China will offer rail products and solutions according to the needs of various countries, he added.

Chinese bullet trains have already found international customers in Indonesia, Russia, Iran and India.

Construction of a 150-km high-speed link between the Indonesian capital Jakarta and Bandung began in January 2016. It will cut travel time between the two cities by about two thirds. The project is almost entirely Chinese, including the technical standards, survey and design, construction, equipment manufacturing and personnel training.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*A very interesting conversation between a railway fan and a train passenger.*
@坐奥迪的王大师

Two years ago when I took photos along Sichuan-Guizhou Railway in Guizhou Province, I encountered a 50-year old uncle in the hard-seat compartment. He asked me why I didn't go to Anshui City for photographing, and why I traveled all the way to such an isolated valley.....I said, we were here to take photos of this slow train....He made a groan, and said "*My entire family support our 3 kids' education, as to let them not to take this damn shabby and slow train any more to go outside*".

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar 002 @PaklovesTurkiye @Bussard Ramjet @Jlaw @Dungeness @ahojunk @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Fattyacids @simple Brain @X-2. @Mista @grey boy 2 @Śakra @Spectre @Chinese Bamboo @jkroo @Brainsucker @Maira La @Species 
























Nilgiri said:


> It got wrapped in the quote:
> 
> "Still so many hanjians in China. Dont ever privatize things of national security like airlines, railways, etc.
> These hanjian need to be replaced."
> 
> ===
> 
> What is a Hanjian?


Han汉＝Chinese, as in Han Dynasty
Jian奸＝n.=traitor/ adj.=treacherous/ v.=rape

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * China-standard bullet trains start operation*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-08-15 15:51:14
> 
> DALIAN, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Corporation announced on Monday that its "China Standard" bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMUs), have started operation in northeast China's Liaoning Province.
> 
> Train No. G8041 departed from Dalian for Shenyang, capital of Liaoning on Monday. It is the first passenger service using China Standard EMU trains, said Zhou Li, head of technological management at the China Railway Corporation, the national rail operator.
> 
> "China independently owns the design of the EMU, and it will be a leading model for China to export to the world," Zhou said.
> 
> The China Standard EMU uses the latest exterior design, reduces energy consumption, and adopts a standard parts design, he said. It has reinforced safety features compared with old models, he added.
> 
> The trains can reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.
> 
> China's EMU fleet of 2,470 trains is the world's largest, and the total length of high-speed track in the country -- 19,000 km -- represents 60 percent of the global total.
> 
> In the future, China will offer rail products and solutions according to the needs of various countries, he added.
> 
> Chinese bullet trains have already found international customers in Indonesia, Russia, Iran and India.
> 
> Construction of a 150-km high-speed link between the Indonesian capital Jakarta and Bandung began in January 2016. It will cut travel time between the two cities by about two thirds. The project is almost entirely Chinese, including the technical standards, survey and design, construction, equipment manufacturing and personnel training.


WOW, two years of trial, finally!
I can't wait to hear from railway fans in Northeast China!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

16:56, August 15, 2016
AddThis Sharing Buttons





DALIAN, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Corporation announced on Monday thatits "China Standard" bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMUs), havestarted operation in northeast China's Liaoning Province.

Train No. G8041 departed from Dalian for Shenyang, capital of Liaoning on Monday. It isthe first passenger service using China Standard EMU trains, said Zhou Li, head oftechnological management at the China Railway Corporation, the national rail operator.

"China independently owns the design of the EMU, and it will be a leading model for Chinato export to the world," Zhou said.

The China Standard EMU uses the latest exterior design, reduces energy consumption,and adopts a standard parts design, he said. It has reinforced safety features comparedwith old models, he added.

The trains can reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

China's EMU fleet of 2,470 trains is the world's largest, and the total length of high-speedtrack in the country -- 19,000 km -- represents 60 percent of the global total.

In the future, China will offer rail products and solutions according to the needs of variouscountries, he added.

Chinese bullet trains have already found international customers in Indonesia, Russia,Iranand India.

Construction of a 150-km high-speed link between the Indonesian capital Jakarta andBandung began in January 2016. It will cut travel time between the two cities by abouttwo thirds. The project is almost entirely Chinese, including the technical standards, surveyand design, construction, equipment manufacturing and personnel training.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Basically a hub for OBOR.


Yes it is. let's have a look at the long-term railway plan in Xinjiang Region.








*Golmud-Korla Railway*_* (marked blue in the above map)
*_
*Geku railway* (格库铁路) is a railway under construction to connect Golmud and Korla, in western China. Construction work started in November 2014 and is due to take five years. The length of the line is 1,214 kilometers, joining Qinghai province and Xinjiang province. The investment is estimated to be CN¥36 billion (~US$6 billion). *The line will connect the existing Qinghai-Tibet Railway and the Southern Xinjiang Railway*. It will be the second railway connecting Xinjiang province with another Chinese province and the third line to Golmud after the Qinghai–Tibet Railway and the Golmud–Dunhuang Railway which is also under construction.

It crosses one of the driest regions, one of the most inhabitable desert and one of the most dangerous mountains in the world. We are conquering the nature!!!





*Qaidam Basin*























@Odysseus @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @liall @Godman @waz @Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The railway will cut through Altun Mountains!





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued 

Altun Mountains *
*A lake at 5376m above the sea*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Where is your comment?


PDF have been on and off recently for me. Maybe indian hackers trying to hack PDF again? It dropped me off before i can comment


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

long_ said:


> 16:56, August 15, 2016
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DALIAN, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Corporation announced on Monday thatits "China Standard" bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMUs), havestarted operation in northeast China's Liaoning Province.
> 
> Train No. G8041 departed from Dalian for Shenyang, capital of Liaoning on Monday. It isthe first passenger service using China Standard EMU trains, said Zhou Li, head oftechnological management at the China Railway Corporation, the national rail operator.
> 
> "China independently owns the design of the EMU, and it will be a leading model for Chinato export to the world," Zhou said.
> 
> The China Standard EMU uses the latest exterior design, reduces energy consumption,and adopts a standard parts design, he said. It has reinforced safety features comparedwith old models, he added.
> 
> The trains can reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.
> 
> China's EMU fleet of 2,470 trains is the world's largest, and the total length of high-speedtrack in the country -- 19,000 km -- represents 60 percent of the global total.
> 
> In the future, China will offer rail products and solutions according to the needs of variouscountries, he added.
> 
> Chinese bullet trains have already found international customers in Indonesia, Russia,Iranand India.
> 
> Construction of a 150-km high-speed link between the Indonesian capital Jakarta andBandung began in January 2016. It will cut travel time between the two cities by abouttwo thirds. The project is almost entirely Chinese, including the technical standards, surveyand design, construction, equipment manufacturing and personnel training.


Well done China. Keep it up. I hope one day you will be building similar train track in my country Pakistan. Unfortunately we Pakistanis are not very good at economic progress so it will have to wait untill our country has a surplus budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Jlaw said:


> PDF have been on and off recently for me. Maybe indian hackers trying to hack PDF again? It dropped me off before i can comment



No it was a quoting glitch. It happens from time to time, I have seen it with a number of posts randomly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Nilgiri said:


> No it was a quoting glitch. It happens from time to time, I have seen it with a number of posts randomly.


ok, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Imtiaz_Sarwar said:


> Well done China. Keep it up. I hope one day you will be building similar train track in my country Pakistan. Unfortunately we Pakistanis are not very good at economic progress so it will have to wait untill our country has a surplus budget.


*With the construction of the economic corridor of China and Pakistan in the near future, Pakistan will have high-speed rail.
Work hard and have faith in your own country.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Harbin-Mudanjiang PDL, August 2016*
















China.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Xi'an-Chengdu HSR, Sichuan section, August 2016*

The line is expected to open at the end of 2017. 































scol.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Xi'an-Chengdu HSR, Sichuan section, August 2016*
> 
> The line is expected to open at the end of 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scol.com.cn


Is that G5 Beijing-Kunming expressway at Qinlin Mountains?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Taiyuan – Jiaozuo PDL approved*

12 Aug 2016

CHINA: The National Development & Reform Commission has given the go-ahead for construction of the Taiyuan – Jiaozuo passenger-dedicated line, which is expected to take 4½ years.

The 362 km double track alignment will be designed for 250 km/h operation, with a minimum curve radius of 3 000 m. There will be 13 stations at Taiyuan Nan, Mingli, Puzhong, Taigu Dong, Yushe Xi, Wuxiang Xi, Xiangyuan Dong, Changzhi Dong, Changzhi Nan, Gaoping Dong, Jincheng Dong, Boai and Jiaozuo. Traffic is estimated at 40 million passenger-journeys/year.






http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/n...ina&no_cache=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Harbin-Mudanjiang PDL, August 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China.com.cn


Another jigsaw of Northeast China's HSR network!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_I am a non-smoker and I hate cigarette smoke. This is excellent news._

--------
*Two strikes, you're out (for a while)! China's high-speed rails to smokers*
Source:Global Times Published: 2016/8/16 19:53:39


Train passengers caught smoking two times on China's high-speed rails now face a temporary ban from buying tickets.

Since August 15, riders aboard high-speed trains who are spotted puffing in non-designated smoking areas not only face an up to 2,000 yuan ($320), on-the-spot fine, but also will be flagged for the violation in China's ticketing database, according to the new China Railway Engineering Corporation regulation. 

The first-time offenders will be required to sign an "agreement" at a railway service center in order to purchase their next ticket. 

A second offense results in a ban from high-speed (G, D, C class train) ticket purchases both at station windows and online. 

The length of the ban was not reported. 

The rule does not apply to travel on conventional rail (Z, T, K class trains). 

The regulation sparked debate on social media, particularly over the length of the ban. 

Some suggested incremental bans based on severity of the case between one and 10 years. 

Numerous smoke detectors are installed throughout high-speed rail trains, including cabins, toilets and dining cars, a railway insider told the Yangtze Evening News.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

ahojunk said:


> Since August 15, riders aboard high-speed trains who are spotted puffing in non-designated smoking areas not only face an up to 2,000 yuan ($320), on-the-spot fine, but also will be flagged for the violation in China's ticketing database, according to the new China Railway Engineering Corporation regulation.



Are there any pics/videos of the contained smoking areas in CRH trains?


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A in Motion












*
@ahojunk @X-2. @Odysseus @Lure @Mista @faithfulguy @Maira La @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @bolo @Ankit Kumar 002 @grey boy 2 @JSCh @Jguo @jkroo @GS Zhou

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2

Impressive indeed, hopefully i will be one of the passengers of this beauty one day
Thanks for sharing pal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _I am a non-smoker and I hate cigarette smoke. This is excellent news._
> 
> --------
> *Two strikes, you're out (for a while)! China's high-speed rails to smokers*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2016/8/16 19:53:39
> 
> 
> Train passengers caught smoking two times on China's high-speed rails now face a temporary ban from buying tickets.
> 
> Since August 15, riders aboard high-speed trains who are spotted puffing in non-designated smoking areas not only face an up to 2,000 yuan ($320), on-the-spot fine, but also will be flagged for the violation in China's ticketing database, according to the new China Railway Engineering Corporation regulation.
> 
> The first-time offenders will be required to sign an "agreement" at a railway service center in order to purchase their next ticket.
> 
> A second offense results in a ban from high-speed (G, D, C class train) ticket purchases both at station windows and online.
> 
> The length of the ban was not reported.
> 
> The rule does not apply to travel on conventional rail (Z, T, K class trains).
> 
> The regulation sparked debate on social media, particularly over the length of the ban.
> 
> Some suggested incremental bans based on severity of the case between one and 10 years.
> 
> Numerous smoke detectors are installed throughout high-speed rail trains, including cabins, toilets and dining cars, a railway insider told the Yangtze Evening News.


Smoke detectors are very sensitive...
It will automatically stop the train....
They can use the stop time....1-2 minutes at small stations, 2-5 at big stations, lol

















Nilgiri said:


> Are there any pics/videos of the contained smoking areas in CRH trains?


No such trains in China....
In some countries, they have smoking compartments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> Smoke detectors are very sensitive...
> It will automatically stop the train....
> They can use the stop time....1-2 minutes at small stations, 2-5 at big stations, lol
> 
> View attachment 328414
> View attachment 328415
> View attachment 328412
> View attachment 328413
> 
> 
> 
> No such trains in China....
> In some countries, they have smoking compartments.



Yeah, I am an cigarette addict.

Good places for no smoking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

@AndrewJin What does the number in trainset name signifies? Has it got something to do with train speed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

jkroo said:


> Yeah, I am an cigarette addict.
> 
> Good places for no smoking.


.
@jkroo

Good incentive to give up smoking.

Smoking is not good for you and damages your health.

Give up smoking, you will save money and live longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin What does the number in trainset name signifies? Has it got something to do with train speed?


All letters come from Chinese pinyin, not English.
G 300-350km/h
D 200-250km/h
C 200-350km/h intercity
G/C same price, D cheaper

T/K/Z all slow trains, same price
(Z means direct, T means special express, K means express)

No letter, some are A/C trains, some are non-A/C trains



jkroo said:


> Yeah, I am an cigarette addict.
> 
> Good places for no smoking.


You should understand....even on the platforms, smoking is not allowed.
However, considering the rules inside the trains and some cigarette addicts like you, the rules on platforms are not strictly executed!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Hope the government will ban smoking entirely inside the stations, including platforms during stop overs (and will actually enforce it with full force ). There could be "small (let pack them together tightly, lol)" dedicated areas for smokers, though.

Let me introduce some images from China's Taiwan's railways which I took recently.

Last weekend I went to ‘Shinchu' 新竹 for a trip on a (slow) train.









This is high speed train.






Also, I was at the 台北大都會公園 (Taipei City Park) the other day. The Taoyuan metro line passes across the park. When I was there playing basketball in late afternoon, the trials were ongoing. Not sure when the line will open.

The planes to Songshan also passes over the park during descent.

Beautiful Taipei afternoon...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Odysseus

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH380A in Motion
> View attachment 328407
> View attachment 328406
> View attachment 328409
> View attachment 328408
> *
> @ahojunk @X-2. @Odysseus @Lure @Mista @faithfulguy @Maira La @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @bolo @Ankit Kumar 002 @grey boy 2 @JSCh @Jguo @jkroo @GS Zhou


I always prefer G series train. 


AndrewJin said:


> Smoke detectors are very sensitive...
> It will automatically stop the train....
> They can use the stop time....1-2 minutes at small stations, 2-5 at big stations, lol
> 
> View attachment 328414
> View attachment 328415
> View attachment 328412
> View attachment 328413
> 
> 
> 
> No such trains in China....
> In some countries, they have smoking compartments.


I once travelled in a K series train, since I got to Shanghai train station at around 11 PM (Thr last CRH is around 6 i guess), I joined few fellow passengers for a smoke near the compartment door while the train was running. 


anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin What does the number in trainset name signifies? Has it got something to do with train speed?


It's an alphabet that is significant, like T, K, G, D, rather than the number.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

jkroo said:


> Yeah, I am an cigarette addict.
> 
> Good places for no smoking.



Give it up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Odysseus said:


> I always prefer G series train.


G and D are only different in speed.
There can be CRH380A which is supposed to run for G but actually for D.




Odysseus said:


> I once travelled in a K series train, since I got to Shanghai train station at around 11 PM (Thr last CRH is around 6 i guess), I joined few fellow passengers for a smoke near the compartment door while the train was running.


Currently Shanghai-Nanjing HSR and Intercity, 9pm last train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*In pics: High-speed train driving past fields, S China*
(Xinhua) August 24, 2016




Photo taken on July 17, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)




Photo taken on Aug. 1, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)




Photo taken on July 19, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)




Photo taken on July 22, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)




Photo taken on July 19, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Odysseus

AndrewJin said:


> G and D are only different in speed.
> There can be CRH380A which is supposed to run for G but actually for D.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Shanghai-Nanjing HSR and Intercity, 9pm last train.
> View attachment 328446


The point is, there was no train and I had to travel in the 'K' series. But I had a good time with the passengers. One of them is still in touch with me. His English name is Max.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Odysseus said:


> The point is, there was no train and I had to travel in the 'K' series. But I had a good time with the passengers. One of them is still in touch with me. His English name is Max.


Yeah, it's easier to make friends on the traditional trains...
Traveling on G/C/D is like on the planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Odysseus

AndrewJin said:


> Yeah, it's easier to make friends on the traditional trains...
> Traveling on G/C/D is like on the planes.


Yes, the seating arrangement in K is face to face, so it is easy to start a conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

ahojunk said:


> .
> @jkroo
> 
> Good incentive to give up smoking.
> 
> Smoking is not good for you and damages your health.
> 
> Give up smoking, you will save money and live longer.


Thank you for your consideration. Bro.
I'll take care of myself.
Keep healthy.



TaiShang said:


> Give it up



Will try hard if I have to get ready for next child.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *In pics: High-speed train driving past fields, S China*
> (Xinhua) August 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 17, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Aug. 1, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 19, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 22, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 19, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving past fields in Tianyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wei Wanzhong)


Guangxi Autonomous Region is building a second EMU depot....
The first depot is in full use, but new lines will open in December from Nanning to Kunming....
Currently, they have 70+ units of EMU, but daily maintenance allowance is only 30+ units.
1704km, nearly 200 pairs of bullet trains per day.....Very big progress from 2013 to 2016 in Guangxi.

Nanning Depot, Nanning Railway Bureau


























jkroo said:


> Thank you for your consideration. Bro.
> I'll take care of myself.
> Keep healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try hard if I have to get ready for next child.


Hard time for you.....No cigarette kid!
China needs healthy and high-skill younger generations!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Inside CRRC


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*How busy is Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Rail?*
After Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR opens in September, there will be more through-services added on the Beijing-Shanghai HSR. Here is a timetable on September 10, indicating all the trains leaving Xuzhou East Railway Station southbound (to Nanjing/Shanghai).






*Train number*: G means 300-350km/h class.
*Interval*: two terminal stations of the train.
*Railway bureau*: which railway bureau operates the train.
*Time*: when the train leaves *Xuzhou East Railway Station*, southbound
*Interval with the train ahead (minutes)*: time difference with the last train


















From this new timetable at Xuzhou East Railway Station (Southbound on Beijing-Shanghai HSR), we can clearly see the time interval will be shortened to 2 minutes if the last train is a non-stop train. The regular time interval is 4-5 minutes. There are still some margin, however, it is noted that this timetable is not for holidays. There is only a little margin for new trains if more tributary HSRs open with more through services added on Beijing-Shanghai HSR.

My recommendations are
1, *A second Beijing-Shanghai HSR must be prioritised.* It is advisable to finish this line at the start of the 14th 5-year-plan, around 2020-2022. Otherwise, the limit of the Beijing-Shanghai HSR will significantly affect the capacity of tributary lines.
2, There should be more services before 10 am and after 20:00. However, more CRH depots should be built at midway stations, otherwise EMUs have to start from big stations.

It is good that we test the "limit" of this HSR every time when a new tributary HSR opens. However, considering the ridership increasing by 30% annually, such limit should never be reached!











@TaiShang @JSCh @cirr @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Jguo @grey boy 2 @Mista et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


This i believe is power card repair clean room facility. Modern electric traction using IGBT or older GTO traction use a lot of power electronic PCBs and these are repaired on chip level in these clean room facilities. I can also see an electric traction motor on bottom left.


AndrewJin said:


>


& these off course are squirrel cage induction motors (rotor only). 
there is a lathe visible inside cabin on middle right side (between those yellow glass panels). I therefore guess this is a rotor turning facility. Also notice electrical insulated floor coating.
I'm really impressed with these facilities. Hope to see some more pictures from such workshops.




AndrewJin said:


>


Is she a section controller?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> This i believe is power card repair clean room facility. Modern electric traction using IGBT or older GTO traction use a lot of power electronic PCBs and these are repaired on chip level in these clean room facilities. I can also see an electric traction motor on bottom left.
> 
> & these off course are squirrel cage induction motors (rotor only).
> there is a lathe visible inside cabin on middle right side (between those yellow glass panels). I therefore guess this is a rotor turning facility. Also notice electrical insulated floor coating.
> I'm really impressed with these facilities. Hope to see some more pictures from such workshops.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she a section controller?


Yes, I believe so...
She is working in that EMU Depot.
There are many women working for railway maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*China Standardised EMUs on Harbin-Dalian High-speed Railway*
*Official operation!*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*High-speed trains in China to get Wi-Fi in Dec.*
(CRI Online) 14:32, August 26, 2016





_　　File photo shows high-speed rail in China. _​
Chinese passengers taking high-speed rail are soon to end their days suffering from weak network signals as Wi-Fi is to be installed on the trains in December, Xinhua News Agency reports.

Satellite transceivers, devices used for transmitting Wi-Fi signals, have been installed on trains for further testing.

It is estimated that the Wi-Fi will be officially up and running by December.

The transceiver was developed by the 29th research institute of China ElectronicsTechnology Group Corporation (CETC).

Zhang Jie, a senior engineer from the institute says that the highest speed of high-speed trains in China now runs at 350 km per hour, and their technology helps the Wi-Fi signal to be uninfluenced by a train traveling under 500 km per hour. However, the number of users should not surpass 700, but since current high-speed trains have a capacity of around 560 people, the technology is fine for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

G139, from Huian to Nanjing on Beijing-Shanghai HSR











Stops at Chuzhou and Nanjing @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> G139, from Huian to Nanjing on Beijing-Shanghai HSR
> 
> View attachment 330017
> 
> 
> View attachment 330018
> 
> 
> Stops at Chuzhou and Nanjing @AndrewJin


Your photos?


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 329203
> View attachment 329198
> View attachment 329200
> View attachment 329199


*More photos on Standard CRH in operation*

*WIFI*





*Seat 09F sold
Seat 09D un-sold*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*10 Days before the official inauguration*
*Zhengzhou-Xuzhou High-speed Railway is ready*



















*Family members of the railway builders get the first taste*





*CRH drivers' family *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *More photos on Standard CRH in operation*
> 
> *WIFI*
> View attachment 330108
> 
> 
> *Seat 09F sold
> Seat 09D un-sold*
> View attachment 330114
> 
> 
> View attachment 330110
> 
> 
> View attachment 330112
> 
> 
> View attachment 330111
> 
> 
> View attachment 330113





*京沈高铁试验段速度将破纪录 或冲击600公里时速 
*
http://www.hinews.cn/news/system/2016/08/30/030648965.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

@Sinopakfriend @Ankit Kumar 002 @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @TaiShang @Lure @Chinese Bamboo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *京沈高铁试验段速度将破纪录 或冲击600公里时速
> *
> http://www.hinews.cn/news/system/2016/08/30/030648965.shtml



Finally we will have an experimental section for 600+km/h!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 330511
> 
> View attachment 330505
> View attachment 330506
> View attachment 330507
> View attachment 330508
> View attachment 330509
> View attachment 330510
> 
> @Sinopakfriend @Ankit Kumar 002 @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @TaiShang @Lure @Chinese Bamboo


Nice!
where can i buy one?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Nice!
> where can i buy one?


I want to buy some too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*900 Malaysians check out China's high-speed rail*
*Announcement of a plan to link Kuala Lumpur with Singapore stirs public, industrial interest*


Around 900 Malaysians rode the bullet train from Beijing to Tianjin on Tuesday to experience the trademark Chinese technology in the wake of last month's announcement of a planned Malaysia-to-Singapore high-speed rail link.

Fauwati Abdul Rahman, a businesswoman from Malaysia, said she was excited to ride the train.

"It is the first time I have visited China and my first time in Beijing. Actually, it my first time to take a train. In my country, I usually drive," she said.

Rahman and her friends took selfies to post on social media.

"I like the high-speed train. It is very nice and fast," she said.

Rahman was part of a trip organized by the Malaysia-China Friendship Association, which invited Malaysians－especially those with high social and economic status－to visit China and experience its high-speed rail.

"It is a great opportunity for Malaysians to experience the high-speed train since Malaysia is planning to invest in a new urban transportation system, such as the Malaysia-Singapore high-speed rail plan," said Abdul Majid Ahmad Khan, president of the Malaysia-China Friendship Association.

Most of the tour members had never been to China before, and they were interested to see the railway, Khan said.

"I have taken high-speed trains in many countries, such as in Japan and in Europe. China's bullet train is comfortable," he said, noting that China has the technology and skills to build them well.

Zhou Li, director of China Railway Corporation's science and technology administration department, said, "China has mastered world-leading technology to build high-speed railways. In addition, it has experience in various environments, including extremely hot and cold weather conditions."

China's high-speed rail network covers more than 19,000 kilometers, accounting for 60 percent of the world's high-speed rail tracks.

Last month, the Singapore and Malaysia governments announced plans for a high-speed rail linking Singapore with the Malaysian capital, Kuala Lumpur. Chinese companies have shown an interest in bidding on the project, as are others from Japan, Europe and South Korea, said Khan, who served as the Malaysian ambassador to China from 1998 to 2005.

China has eyed high-speed rail projects overseas in recent years. It built the Jakarta-Bandung railway in Indonesia and the Moscow-Kazan railway in Russia.

Khan said many factors are involved in awarding the project, including technology, finance and management.

"Whoever can offer the best package will win. China has a good chance," he said.

Many Southeast Asian countries, such as Thailand, Laos and Indonesia, also have plans to construct high-speed railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese Vice Premier urges great efforts in construction of Olympic-bound high-speed railway*

BEIJING, Sept. 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli on Friday called for great efforts to be made in the construction of a high-speed railway between 2022 Winter Olympic host cities Beijing and Zhangjiakou.

"The Chinese government attaches great importance to the preparations of the 2022 Winter Olympic Games. We must follow the instructions of Chinese President Xi Jinping and take the constructions of venues and facilities as the most important tasks in the preparations of the 2022 Winter Olympic Games," Zhang said after visiting the construction site of the Badaling Great Wall Station Friday morning.

Zhang underlined that steady efforts should be made in the construction of the main and sub lines of the railway between Beijing and Zhangjiakou as well as an expressway between Yanqing and Chongli, where some of the snow sports events of the Winter Olympic Games will be held.

"The parties concerned should do their utmost in the construction of venues and facilities of the Beijing Winter Games and make contributions in delivering a fantastic, extraordinary and excellent Games," Zhang added.

Chinese Vice Premier Liu Yandong also visited the construction site Friday morning.





Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli (3rd R front) visits the construction site of the Qinglongqiao Station of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2016. Zhang had an inspection tour on infrastructure construction work related to the 2022 Winter Olympic Games here Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing)






Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli(in white 2nd R) visits workers at the construction site of the Badaling Great Wall Station of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2016. Zhang had an inspection tour on infrastructure construction work related to the 2022 Winter Olympic Games here Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing)


*Beijing-Zhangjiakoou-Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou high-speed corridor



*





*Chongli County











One of the many ski resorts in Chongli County, northwest to Beijing





@Godman @Götterdämmerung @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Zibago @saiyan0321 @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin et al*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chongli County 2014-2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The countryside of Chongli County





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Finally we will have an experimental section for 600+km/h!
> 
> View attachment 330513
> View attachment 330514
> View attachment 330512



Shanghai to Zhengzhou, it will takes 4 hours since today by HSR, across 4 provinces from East to Central China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Shanghai to Zhengzhou, it will takes 4 hours since today by HSR, across 4 provinces from East to Central China.
> View attachment 331147


My colleges from Zhengzhou are thrilled.....
They used to spend 10 hours on the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> My colleges from Zhengzhou are thrilled.....
> They used to spend 10 hours on the train.



Good news for them, I have not spent 10 hours on train for many years. hahah. Sometimes I even missed the experience on slow train if there was a beautiful girl siting besides me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Good news for them, I have not spent 10 hours on train for many years. hahah. Sometimes I even missed the experience on slow train if there was a beautiful girl siting besides me.


I am still doing it, but 10 hours means 2000-3000km now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

AndrewJin said:


> *The countryside of Chongli County
> View attachment 330952
> View attachment 330948
> View attachment 330946
> View attachment 330947
> View attachment 330949
> View attachment 330950
> View attachment 330951
> *


Man that's breathtakingly beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hexagonsnow

I went to Zhangbei at Ausgust for driving throgh the Grassland Road ,a long road across the grassland,blue sky \countless sheep and cow along the road.The air smeell better clean than Beijing on the countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Place Of Space said:


> Shanghai to Zhengzhou, it will takes 4 hours since today by HSR, across 4 provinces from East to Central China.
> View attachment 331147


.
*New high-speed train cuts travel time*
By Zhang Ningning | September 5, 2016, Monday | 






THE train journey from Shanghai to northwest China’s Xi’an City will be shortened to six hours from nearly 11 hours, thanks to a newly connected high-speed railway going into operation on Saturday, officials said yesterday.

The Zhengxu High-speed Railway is the first service of its kind connecting the Yangtze River Delta with northwest China.

The journey between Shanghai and central China’s Zhengzhou City will be cut to four hours — 2 hours and 47 minutes shorter.

With the new railway connected, Shanghai Railway Bureau said it will introduce a new route map from Saturday to improve service, adding that 47 new trains will join the fleet.

Meanwhile, high-speed train services will be introduced between Shanghai and Taiyuan in north China’s Shanxi Province, as well as between Shanghai and Shijiazhuang in north China’s Hebei Province.

The shortest travel time will be cut to nine hours and seven hours respectively.

Shanghai’s railway stations will also add train services to neighboring cities including Wuhu, Wenzhou and Xuzhou and other places within the Yangtze River Delta area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

ahojunk said:


> .
> *New high-speed train cuts travel time*
> By Zhang Ningning | September 5, 2016, Monday |
> 
> View attachment 331611
> 
> 
> THE train journey from Shanghai to northwest China’s Xi’an City will be shortened to six hours from nearly 11 hours, thanks to a newly connected high-speed railway going into operation on Saturday, officials said yesterday.
> 
> The Zhengxu High-speed Railway is the first service of its kind connecting the Yangtze River Delta with northwest China.
> 
> The journey between Shanghai and central China’s Zhengzhou City will be cut to four hours — 2 hours and 47 minutes shorter.
> 
> With the new railway connected, Shanghai Railway Bureau said it will introduce a new route map from Saturday to improve service, adding that 47 new trains will join the fleet.
> 
> Meanwhile, high-speed train services will be introduced between Shanghai and Taiyuan in north China’s Shanxi Province, as well as between Shanghai and Shijiazhuang in north China’s Hebei Province.
> 
> The shortest travel time will be cut to nine hours and seven hours respectively.
> 
> Shanghai’s railway stations will also add train services to neighboring cities including Wuhu, Wenzhou and Xuzhou and other places within the Yangtze River Delta area.



This line is going across one of high density of population areas. It should have been constructed many years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> This line is going across one of high density of population areas. It should have been constructed many years ago.


Yes...And this is the first time a 350km/h HSR connects the network in Northwest China to Eastern China.








gslv said:


> Man that's breathtakingly beautiful.


Welcome!
That county will co-host Olympics with Beijing in 2022！









The grassland in Chongli County, Hebei Province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

@AndrewJin Not sure if you have seen this, if not, then...

http://weibo.com/p/2304447707e35c244a20e24e7442d822b79dab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> @AndrewJin Not sure if you have seen this, if not, then...
> 
> http://weibo.com/p/2304447707e35c244a20e24e7442d822b79dab


Cool!
Chengdu Railway Bureau, so on Chengdu-Chongqing HSR or Chengdu-Shanghai HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*How does security at railway stations work?
Jiaxing South Railway Station, Zhejiang Province*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China to invest 500 billion yuan in railways in second half of 2016*
Yuan Can
September 08, 2016
People's Daily






China has plans to invest at least 493.2 billion yuan in new railway construction in the second half of 2016, Caixin reported.* This push is being carried out in order to fulfill the country’s 800-billion-yuan goal for the year.*

Fixed asset investment in China's railways from January to June 2016 amounted to 306.75 billion yuan – 27.47 billion yuan higher than in the same period last year, yielding a year-on-year increase of 9.8 percent, according to the China Railway Corporation (CRC).

National railway fixed assets investment consists of investment from both state railways and local railways. State railways fixed assets investment rose 10.4 percent year on year to 292.67 billion yuan; that of local railways came to 14.08 billion yuan.

*Although CRC has only completed 38.34 percent of its total target for 2016, its investment situation is better than that in the same periods of 2014 and 2015, which had numbers of 29.39 and 35 percent respectively.*

An employee from CRC told Caixin that the investment completed is better than expected, and total investment in 2016 might even set a record. The source said if the investment scale continues this year, then annual investment in fixed assets is capable not only of exceeding last year’s 823.8 billion yuan, but even of surpassing 2010’s 842.65 billion yuan.

*National railway fixed assets investment has achieved four consecutive years of growth, and growth in the last two years was more than 800 billion yuan*. Previous reports have stated that China plans to invest at least 3.8 trillion yuan ($538 billion) in new railway construction during the country's 13th Five-Year Plan period. This capital would push China's railroads to a record 150,000 kilometers, and high-speed rails to 30,000 kilometers, Caixin Media quoted from a draft proposal by transportation authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Nilgiri said:


> Are there any pics/videos of the contained smoking areas in CRH trains?


I think no smoking area in CRH, (at least I didn't meet). 
Because the CRH is enclosed compartment, so heavily dependent on air circulation system. 
You can imagine, when you smoke in CRH, then cycle... 
Like CRH not selling instant noodles... 
That is your "eternal life unforgettable memories. 




I don't know how to explain, it is this meaning...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Two said:


> I think no smoking area in CRH, (at least I didn't meet).
> Because the CRH is enclosed compartment, so heavily dependent on air circulation system.
> You can imagine, when you smoke in CRH, then cycle...
> Like CRH not selling instant noodles...
> That is your "eternal life unforgettable memories.
> View attachment 332410
> 
> I don't know how to explain, it is this meaning...


Good photo for explanation.
Smoking anywhere inside the train will trigger the alarm, leading to an automatic stop and causing timetable "upheaval"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou – Jinan PDL approved*

05 Sep 2016





CHINA: The National Development & Reform Commission has approved the construction of a 391 km passenger-dedicated line connecting Zhengzhou and Jinan, at an estimated cost of 50·4bn yuan. According to a feasibility report adopted on August 31, the line is due to be completed by 2020, serving_ en route_ the growing city of Puyang in the north of Henan province.

Henan is looking to develop a network of 10 regional PDLs to augment the north-south Beijing – Guangzhou and east-west Xi’an – Xuzhou corridors that intersect at Zhengzhou. Lines have already been approved running southwest to Nanyang and Wanzhou, southeast to Fuyang and Hefei, and northwest to Taiyuan. The Jinan line would run northeast along the Yellow River valley from Zhengzhou Dong, serving intermediate stations at Xinxiang Dong, Hui Nan, Puyang Dong and Liaocheng.

Connecting with the Beijing – Shanghai and Jinan – Qingdao PDLs, the new line is expected to improve connections between Zhengzhou, Puyang and the Bohai economic region in neighbouring Shandong province. Approximately 237 km of the line will lie in Henan and the remainder in Shandong. A Puyang City Development Zone is to be created around Puyang Dong station, which is forecast to be handling more than 6 million passengers per year. Construction is expected to begin at the end of October.

Meanwhile, September 1 saw the start of tracklaying on the Shaanxi section of the 510 km Xi’an – Chengdu PDL, which is expected to open for revenue service by the end of 2017. Tracklaying is initially working southwards from the Han River bridge at Hanzhong, towards the Qinling mountains; work on the 238 km northern section from there to Xi’an Bei is expected to start shortly for completion by February. In total, 672 km of track is to be laid in Shaanxi.


Marking the first anniversary of the opening of the Shenyang – Dandong PDL on September 1, Shenyang Railway Bureau announced that the 207 km line had carried 13·2 million passengers in its first year of operation. This represented 36 000 passengers per day, with a peak single-day ridership of 71 000. The line is served by 39 trains each way per day, with a fastest journey time of 1 h 11 min. Some trains run through to Beijing, giving a fastest connection between the capital and the northeastern port city of 6 h 15 min.
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/high-speed/single-view/view/zhengzhou-jinan-pdl-approved.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese vs. Japanese high-speed trains: amateur test declares China the winner*
September 08, 2016
People's Daily Online







_Beijing Times reposted on its official Sina Weibo account on Sept. 5 the video that shows failed attempts to balance a coin on a Japanese high-speed train. [Photo/Weibo]_

A video claiming to test the stability of Japanese bullet trains has recently attracted media attention. The video came on the heels of a similar video, purporting to test the stability of Chinese high-speed trains.

A nearly 10-minute video clip widely circulated on Chinese video portals and social media throughout 2015. A Swedish man named Ola Von Koskull claimed to have shot the video while aboard the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway, uploading it to YouTube on March 14, 2015. The Swede successfully balanced a coin on the window sill of a CRH380 train traveling at 300 kilometers per hour (186 miles per hour) for nearly eight minutes. The video has garnered complimentary comments on both YouTube and its Chinese counterpart, Youku.

*On Sept. 1, the Sina Weibo account “Ding Ji Jian Zhu” posted a one-minute video claiming that someone had carried out the same test on the 700 Series Shinkansen bullet train in Japan. The video shows a person trying to balance a coin on the window sill of a moving train, but failing several times over the course of about 50 seconds. The video has been reposted by a number of Chinese media outlets, including the Beijing Times and Global Times.*

Although the two tests were not totally comparable, as they used different coins, the relative stability and smoothness of the Chinese high-speed rail seems quite clear. Since the videos came out, several experts have offered explanations for the impressive stability of Chinese trains, thepaper.cn reported.

As the video shows, the coin stayed balanced even when the train stopped at the Changzhou North station, decelerating from 300 kilometers per hour to a full stop. *This is due to the fact that the braking deceleration rate of the CRH380 train is less than 0.75 meters per second squared, which guarantees a smooth stop.*






*Chinese railways also adopt a larger railway curve radius, which prevents trains from making steep turns and ensures that trains make only the mildest horizontal motion when taking a turn.* The minimum railway curve radius in European and Japanese railways is usually around 4 kilometers, but in China, for a train with a speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the curve radius is at least 7 kilometers. *The CRH380 train in the video had a curve radius of 9 kilometers. To contain vertical vibrations, Chinese railways are built with mild slopes.*

Another secret for stability is the *use of long steel pieces, which reduces friction in the joints of the railway. Every piece of steel has a length of 100 meters, four times longer than those used to build most ordinary railroads.* While welding two pieces of steel together, no gap is permitted to be more than 0.3 millimeters wide, which is equal in size to four human hairs.

Without a doubt, every component of China’s railways features precise craftsmanship. 

@long_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese title: 
Too handsome, no friend! 
The perennial classic of CRH: CRH380A Big Wolf*
*帅到没朋友！中国高铁永恒的经典——CRH380A大灰狼*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mustang06

Damn impressive! At the pace Chinese are laying HSR tracks you'll run out of normal tracks!


----------



## TaiShang

*China's high speed railway exceeds 20,000 km*
Xinhua, September 10, 2016

A high-speed railway linking Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province with Xuzhou in eastern Jiangsu Province opened Saturday.

The 360-km line connects high-speed railway in the west with two major north-south lines, helping cut travel time between the west and east.

The travel time between Xi'an and Shanghai is cut to six hours from nearly 11 hours.

The line has nine stations and trains run at a speed of up to 300 km per hour in the initial period.

Construction of the line started in December 2012 and test operation started in April 2016.

With the operation of the new line, China's high-speed railway lines have exceeded 20,000 km in total length, the world's longest.


@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Mustang06 said:


> Damn impressive! At the pace Chinese are laying HSR tracks you'll run out of normal tracks!


haha, but you know, we are still crazily laying traditional railways!

https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-...nal-translations.363685/page-121#post-8575421

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

It took CRRC Puzhen 4 months to design, manufacture and roll off this "Panda Face" 

*中国首列空铁列车在中车浦镇公司正式下线（图）*

发表时间：2016-09-10 20:55:31

关键字: 中车空铁列车高铁世纪

据@中国中车 9月10日消息称，悬挂在空中，长着熊猫脸，可像优美孤线运行，又如空中飞动的画面，一种可在城市或景区上空运行的轨道列车，9月10日，在中国中车旗下南京浦镇车辆有限公司正式下线。这是中国首列可以在空中运行的轨道列车，而研制该空中列车的中车浦镇公司前后只用了4个月时间，创造了研发史上的奇迹。






下线仪式在浦镇公司新厂区现代化厂房举行。中车浦镇公司党委书记赵大斌主持了下线仪式，中车浦镇公司总经理李定南致辞，业主代表作答谢讲话。

空铁列车，是悬挂在空中轨道上运行的一种轨道车辆，作为一种轻型、中速、中运量的新型公共交通方式，是一体化、多模式、立体公交体系的必要组成部分。

中国首列空铁采用新型大容量电池牵引，采用全焊铝合金框架结构加复合材蒙皮技术，实现了车体的轻量化，具有美观舒适和隔音隔热的特点。其核心转向架，采用高度集成化设计，具有结构紧凑、安全可靠、磨耗小的显著特点。列车采用橡胶轮承载，有噪音更低、爬坡能力更强的特点；采用自锁式悬吊机构，结构安全性高，动力学性能更优秀，保证了列车具有超强的曲线通过能力和全天候运行能力。集成了永磁水冷电机驱动系统，动力更强，更节能环保。国际首创的电池拖车转向架设计，为用户提供了多制式的受流方案选择。






该车的研发团队在欢呼该车的研发团队在欢呼

国际上只有两个国家拥有空铁列车技术，国内是完全空白，研发难度可想而知。今年5月，浦镇公司与业主达成合作协议，专门成立了项目领导组，专项研发团队，在项目执行过程中，集中优秀团队，优势企业所长，在项目团队的组织下，仅仅4个月时间，从设计到制造，从无到有,从概念到整车，克服了重重困难，以强大的核心力与凝聚力按期完成了任务，并顺利下线，创造了研发史上的奇迹。






在现代立体轨道交通体系中，空铁列车系统与常规公交、轨道交通等其它公交方式错位发展、互为补充，是公共交通方式的有益补充和完善，是当前国家发展绿色、环保、轻型、便捷公共交通模式的发展方向，也是区域性和中运量交通的选择之一，在满足人们安全、快捷、舒适出行的同时，更能体现出一个城市的现代化、科技化和品质化的特点。

据南报网消息称，“空铁列车，顾名思义就是悬挂在空中轨道上运行的一种轨道车辆。”南京浦镇公司副总工程师楚永萍介绍，与地铁和有轨电车不同，空铁的轨道在上方，是个封闭的一米多高的箱子，里面藏着轨道、空铁转向架和电池包。箱子底部有个狭长的口，伸出两只悬臂，紧紧地将车厢抓住，相当于把车厢“拎着”在空中飞行。空铁运行动力来自电池包，充一次电可以连续跑四个小时，更换电池也相当便捷，一般只需要两分钟，可以利用停靠站的间隙迅速完成。

据介绍，这两列车厢可一次性容纳200多位乘客。与地铁和有轨电车相比，空铁造价相对较低，大约为地铁的四分之一，有轨电车的三分之一。但在爬坡和转向性能上却胜出一筹，适合山区、景区等条件较为复杂的区域。而且车厢封闭，不受雨雪天气影响，并可抵抗九级台风。

楚永萍说，在浦镇之前，国际上只有德国和日本掌握空铁列车技术，其中，德国的空铁设在莱茵河畔，可空中俯看莱茵河美景，而日本的空铁则承担起郊区与主城之间的交通补充。浦镇公司专门建立了研发团队，从设计到制造，从概念到整车，仅用四个月就填补了这项国内空白。

专家表示，空铁列车是当前国家发展绿色、环保、轻型、便捷公共交通模式的发展方向，也是区域性和中运量交通的选择何志毅，可作为三四线城市的主要交通方式，尤其适合景区以及三四十公里距离的中短途旅游运载。在满足人们安全、快捷、舒适出行的同时，也可为城市增加一道现代、科技和个性化景观。







据悉，中国首列空铁下线之后，还将进行各项实地技术试验，预计到明年正式在国内亮相，有望率先在旅游景区试运营。

观察者网了解到，在2012年时，全国政协委员冯幸耘就曾表示，随着汽车业的迅猛发展、车辆急剧增长，车路矛盾凸显，交通拥挤、堵车成了常态。不要说大城市，就连中小城市道路交通的“治堵难”都成了社会的热点议题。对此，经过调研后，她在今年（2012年）全国两会上提出《关于采用空中轨道交通系统缓解城市交通困难的建议》。从安全、环保、快捷、经济等方面细数“空轨”的优点。

据介绍，无论是在冰天雪地还是大雾、暴雨天，“空轨”都能正常运行，具有全天候性能。此外，“空轨”采用电力能源驱动，不发生任何气体排放，环保低碳零污染。列车在行驶中几乎不产生噪音，对居民生活干扰小。

此外，“空轨”以地铁造价的五分之一，将地下交通移至空中，占地少、无动迁、建设周期短，并随着城市发展可移动变线。

*“空轨”设计*

*吊在半空中行驶时速50公里*

全国人大代表、中国工程院院士王梦恕认为：“解决交通拥堵问题，向下发展是地铁，向上发展‘空轨’也是一个新思路。后者应该成为城市轨道交通发展的组成部分之一，尤其是交通联络线，以及大型居住小区、机场、景点等微循环系统，使用‘空轨’可以说是一种新选择”。

空中轨道列车属于城市快捷公交，是悬挂式单轨交通运输系统。轨道位于列车上方，由钢铁或水泥立柱支撑，列车被吊在半空中行驶。

此外，它以电力牵引为动力，解决了废气污染；它比地铁造价低、比轻轨占地面积小，在建造和运营方面有许多突出的特点和优点。

空中轨道列车每节车厢定员75人，四节车厢可承运15000人次/小时。按照设计的最高限额，它可以完成30000人次/小时的交通任务。

在喧哗热闹的城市上空，在拥挤的公路上方，“空轨”以每小时50公里的速度悄无声息地穿梭而过，安全、经济、快捷、舒适、无噪音、无污染，令人非常惬意。

*“空轨”造价*

*建设成本每公里比地铁少近7亿元*

参与“空轨”项目科研研究的北京交通大学岳兆宏教授表示，空中列车的悬挂式单轨交通模式，每公里造价前期为1.5亿，比建设地铁的造价能减少近7亿元。实施国产设备后，每公里成本可以降到5000万，低于高速公路建设。

除了价格上的优势，“空轨”系统建设速度比较快，几十公里的线路在3-5个月时间里就可以完成。

“这主要是因为该项目无需太多土木建设，只需直接实施打桩和吊装。”岳兆宏教授说。相比地铁、轻轨少则3年，多则5年甚至更长时间的建设周期和挖地、架桥等施工影响，可谓“省时省力”。

*“空轨”介绍*

空中轨道列车自1901年乌波塔尔线建设开始，距今已有110年的历史，是一项成熟的技术。

在日本、俄罗斯等国家，悬挂式轨道交通列车也已经运营多年，而且成为近年新建轨道交通项目的重要形式之一。发达国家近年已不再建地铁，而由德国政府近年来资助研发的“空轨”逐渐引起人们重视。

（观察者网综合@中国中车、南报网等报道）

http://www.guancha.cn/Project/2016_09_10_374060_1.shtml

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first sky train off assembly line *

CRIENGLISH.com, September 12, 2016

​

China's first sky trains comes off the assembly line in the city of Nanjing, in east China's Jiangsu Province on Sept. 10, 2016. [Photo / CRRC] 

China's first sky train came off the assembly line in the city of Nanjing on Saturday, with China becoming the third country *to master sky train technology, after Germany and Japan.*

The Nanjing Puzhen Company Limited, affiliated to China's largest State-owned rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Corporation Limited (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation), *took only four months to design and complete the elevated railway trains, said CRRC.*

The two compartments can hold more than 200 passengers, and when compared with subways and trams, sky trains have lower costs, better climbing and turning ability, and higher wind resistance.

*Professor Yue Zhaohong at the Beijing Jiaotong University said the construction period of sky trains is also much shorter than that of subways, lasting only three to five months for dozens of kilometers of rails.*

The overhauled railway is driven by batteries which can run for four hours at a time, and the batteries can be changed when stopped at a station, with the whole process lasting only two minutes.

*Experts said sky trains are a good choice in third and fourth tiered cities and at scenic spots.*

The sky trains are to debut in China next year at a variety of scenic places.



China's first sky trains comes off the assembly line in the city of Nanjing, in east China's Jiangsu Province on Sept. 10, 2016. [Photo / CRRC]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Another round of coin erecting experiments in China*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@Chengdu Railway Bureau 





@Jguo @JSCh @ahojunk @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> @Chengdu Railway Bureau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jguo @JSCh @ahojunk @anant_s



Which series train is this? The glass canopy looks nice.


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Which series train is this? The glass canopy looks nice.


CRH380



TaiShang said:


> *China's first sky train off assembly line *
> 
> CRIENGLISH.com, September 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> China's first sky trains comes off the assembly line in the city of Nanjing, in east China's Jiangsu Province on Sept. 10, 2016. [Photo / CRRC]
> 
> China's first sky train came off the assembly line in the city of Nanjing on Saturday, with China becoming the third country *to master sky train technology, after Germany and Japan.*
> 
> The Nanjing Puzhen Company Limited, affiliated to China's largest State-owned rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Corporation Limited (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation), *took only four months to design and complete the elevated railway trains, said CRRC.*
> 
> The two compartments can hold more than 200 passengers, and when compared with subways and trams, sky trains have lower costs, better climbing and turning ability, and higher wind resistance.
> 
> *Professor Yue Zhaohong at the Beijing Jiaotong University said the construction period of sky trains is also much shorter than that of subways, lasting only three to five months for dozens of kilometers of rails.*
> 
> The overhauled railway is driven by batteries which can run for four hours at a time, and the batteries can be changed when stopped at a station, with the whole process lasting only two minutes.
> 
> *Experts said sky trains are a good choice in third and fourth tiered cities and at scenic spots.*
> 
> The sky trains are to debut in China next year at a variety of scenic places.
> 
> 
> 
> China's first sky trains comes off the assembly line in the city of Nanjing, in east China's Jiangsu Province on Sept. 10, 2016. [Photo / CRRC]


It can be quite useful in tourist sites and smaller cities, especially old downtown where land acquisition is too pricey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> It can be quite useful in tourist sites and smaller cities, especially old downtown where land acquisition is too pricey.



I have been on this one in Germany:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertal_Suspension_Railway

Do we have any pictures of the Nanjing infrastructure for this Panda system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> I have been on this one in Germany:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertal_Suspension_Railway
> 
> Do we have any pictures of the Nanjing infrastructure for this Panda system?


It uses high-capacity batteries, launched in Nanjing Puzhen Company Limited, one of the subsidiaries of CRRC.
Probably 1-2 years later we will see a lot of commercial lines especially in smaller towns and tourist zones.
According to the news, some tourist companies have shown interest...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> It uses high-capacity batteries, launched in Nanjing Puzhen Company Limited, one of the subsidiaries of CRRC.
> Probably 1-2 years later we will see a lot of commercial lines especially in smaller towns and tourist zones.
> According to the news, some tourist companies have shown interest...



Oh ok, so the physical lines still have to be made. Got it. It says next year some will be launched.

Its good idea because the visibility is much better compared to conventional monorail. Also the novelty will attract more travellers I think. That is after all the reason I went to the German one, even though it was not in the main places I was staying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Oh ok, so the physical lines still have to be made. Got it. It says next year some will be launched.
> 
> Its good idea because the visibility is much better compared to conventional monorail. Also the novelty will attract more travellers I think. That is after all the reason I went to the German one, even though it was not in the main places I was staying.


Yes, currently, transportation within national parks or tourist sites in China largely relies on tourist shuttle buses....
I think such transport method is much more efficient than bus....
In China, such tourist bus can be every 10 seconds....too many people.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hohhot-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway in construction
Empowering the economy of Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region *











*Hohhot-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway
Length*: 286km
*Speed*: 250km/h
*Schedule* March 27 2014- 2018
*Investment*: 33 billion yuan (estimated)
*Stations*: 7
*Tunnels & bridges*: 62% of the total length. Longest tunnel 4560m (tunnelled through in May 2016). Longest bridge 13.8km
*Connectivity*
_Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR_ (2022 winter olympics project) （estimated to open in 2019)
_Datong-Zhangjiakou HSR_ (Xi'an-Taiyuan-Datong-Zhangjiakou corridor) （start construction in Dec 2015)

The last swivel bridge connected in August 2016
(@anant_s Is it the correct English term?)
5600t 60 degree






*High-speed Railway Network in Northern China*
*2020-2030*












*EMUs in Inner Mongolia*
Inner Mongolia is one of the very few provinces that have CRH services though not connected to the national high-speed network. A couple of years later before the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing & Zhangjiakou, there will be direct services from Beijing to the capital city of Hohhot and more HSR lines are under construction or planned such as Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou HSR.
*
Upgraded Baotao-Hohhot-Jining Railway (200km/h)
323km in 2 hours





Hohhot East Station
The future HSR terminal of Inner Mongolia 








*





@Götterdämmerung @Godman @Star Wars @StarCraft_ZT @Kaptaan @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @AViet @xiao qi @kaykay @kecho @LA se Karachi @Two @pzkilo @alarabi @oprih @Malik Abdullah @T-123456 @maximuswarrior @cranwerkhan @bbccdd1470 @Three_Kingdoms @Brainsucker @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @911 @Cherokee @liall @IsaacNewton @Levina @maximuswarrior @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @kaykay @unbiasedopinion @Shakuni & Ravan @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Darmashkian @Kaptaan @kadamba-warrior @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Sky lord @faithfulguy @Zibago @saiyan0321 @el che @Mugwop @S.U.R.B. @Rasengan @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin @vostok @senheiser @Zulkarneyn @el che @thesolar65 @third eye @Desi_Guy @Three_Kingdoms @Anjo @DoTell @proud_indian @my2cents @Reashot Xigwin @maximuswarrior @Levina @fitpOsitive @Doyalbaba @BDforever @Cossack25A1 @OrionHunter @rott @Anjo @Abba_Dabba_Jabba @Areesh @Huan @RISING SUN @Dungeness @PaklovesTurkiye @Dandpatta @KRAIT @anas_nurhafidz @Fallen King @Two @Huan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> *Hohhot-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway in construction
> Empowering the economy of Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334412
> 
> 
> 
> *Hohhot-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway
> Length*: 286km
> *Speed*: 250km/h
> *Schedule* March 27 2014- 2018
> *Investment*: 33 billion yuan (estimated)
> *Stations*: 7
> *Tunnels & bridges*: 62% of the total length. Longest tunnel 4560m (tunnelled through in May 2016). Longest bridge 13.8km
> *Connectivity*
> _Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR_ (2022 winter olympics project) （estimated to open in 2019)
> _Datong-Zhangjiakou HSR_ (Xi'an-Taiyuan-Datong-Zhangjiakou corridor) （start construction in Dec 2015)
> 
> The last swivel bridge connected in August 2016
> (@anant_s Is it the correct English term?)
> 5600t 60 degree
> View attachment 334417
> 
> 
> 
> *High-speed Railway Network in Northern China*
> *2020-2030*
> View attachment 334411
> 
> 
> View attachment 334413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EMUs in Inner Mongolia*
> Inner Mongolia is one of the very few provinces that have CRH services though not connected to the national high-speed network. A couple of years later before the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing & Zhangjiakou, there will be direct services from Beijing to the capital city of Hohhot and more HSR lines are under construction or planned such as Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou HSR.
> *
> Upgraded Baotao-Hohhot-Jining Railway (200km/h)
> 323km in 2 hours
> View attachment 334415
> 
> 
> Hohhot East Station
> The future HSR terminal of Inner Mongolia
> View attachment 334416
> 
> View attachment 334422
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Godman @Star Wars @StarCraft_ZT @Kaptaan @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @AViet @xiao qi @kaykay @kecho @LA se Karachi @Two @pzkilo @alarabi @oprih @Malik Abdullah @T-123456 @maximuswarrior @cranwerkhan @bbccdd1470 @Three_Kingdoms @Brainsucker @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @911 @Cherokee @liall @IsaacNewton @Levina @maximuswarrior @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @kaykay @unbiasedopinion @Shakuni & Ravan @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Darmashkian @Kaptaan @kadamba-warrior @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Sky lord @faithfulguy @Zibago @saiyan0321 @el che @Mugwop @S.U.R.B. @Rasengan @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin @vostok @senheiser @Zulkarneyn @el che @thesolar65 @third eye @Desi_Guy @Three_Kingdoms @Anjo @DoTell @proud_indian @my2cents @Reashot Xigwin @maximuswarrior @Levina @fitpOsitive @Doyalbaba @BDforever @Cossack25A1 @OrionHunter @rott @Anjo @Abba_Dabba_Jabba @Areesh @Huan @RISING SUN @Dungeness @PaklovesTurkiye @Dandpatta @KRAIT @anas_nurhafidz @Fallen King @Two @Huan



How does one pronounce "Hohhot"?


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> How does one pronounce "Hohhot"?


hu he(e as in her in bbc accent) hao te
english: ho-hot)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> The last swivel bridge connected in August 2016


Do you mean swing bridge (Where the girder element can swivel on a pivot)?




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swing_bridge





These are usually provided over waterways, where high height ship movement might be restricted due to low height clearance of bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Do you mean swing bridge (Where the girder element can swivel on a pivot)?
> View attachment 334449
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swing_bridge
> View attachment 334450
> 
> 
> These are usually provided over waterways, where high height ship movement might be restricted due to low height clearance of bridge.


Well, I mean a process of building bridges.
It is usually used to build a bridge over another very busy corridor, such as a bridge, a road, a railway, etc.
In order not to impact the busy traffic, they will first build a section then rotate like 80 degree....The swivel process is finished within 1-2 hours. So the corridor underneath will be stopped for only 1-2 hours.
In this HSR from the provincial capital of Inner Mongolia to the 2022 Olympics host city Zhangjiakou, 5 railway bridges were built in such a manner.

Before






In process





after





22400 tons section swings over Beijing-Shanghai railway in Shandong
world's heaviest so far
Powered by Wuhan's construction group













Biggest swing process in Southwest China
Expressway over railway





106 degree in my city Wuhan
17000 tons
Urban road over railway





HSR over railway, Northeast China

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*15-degree Typhoon is hitting Fujian Province!
Xiamen HSR Station!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *15-degree Typhoon is hitting Fujian Province!
> Xiamen HSR Station!*
> View attachment 335212
> View attachment 335208
> View attachment 335210
> View attachment 335211
> View attachment 335209



Sorry to hear that.
Hope no casualties.
Also damage to civil structure looks minimal, once they take care of Over Head Electrification masts and conductors, services should resume quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*
Love railbaby? 
Take them home!*
https://shop107615391.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.1000126.2.VtzoPw




















@cirr @TaiShang @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @grey boy 2 @Chinese Bamboo @yusheng @hellfire @JSCh @Jguo 



anant_s said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Hope no casualties.
> Also damage to civil structure looks minimal, once they take care of Over Head Electrification masts and conductors, services should resume quickly.


Yes, I think so. Easy to repair. But it is seriously affecting the travel rush during the 3-day Mid-Autumn Festival.

https://defence.pk/threads/two-typh...nd-16th-typhoons-of-2016.449776/#post-8694984

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hellfire

@AndrewJin

Translate please ... I don't read Mandarin .....!

Memorabilia from railways?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

hellfire said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> Translate please ... I don't read Mandarin .....!
> 
> Memorabilia from railways?


Just some souvenirs, railway babies whose cute face are designed upon bullet trains here...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Let me see if we can get it from Alibaba.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Find CRRC at InnoTrans2016 
20-23 Sep, Berlin, Germany *






@中景安徽：When Yang Liwei was sent to the universe, the space ship's control centre was full of white-hair old men. Now, the control centre for the Tiangong2 Space Lab looks like some university's lab.
@高铁见闻： Same with Chinese High Speed Rail. When we communicate with foreigners, all foreigners are a bunch of "senior" experts. We are all 30 year old, those who are 40 year old are the chief engineers.

@ahojunk @cirr @Jlaw @TaiShang @Nan Yang @Mista @kuge








anant_s said:


> Let me see if we can get it from Alibaba.


....
This is funny.
CRRC Changchun subsidiary's sports meeting......
I guess this team is related to EMUs....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*VOTE FOR CRRC INTERCITY 
China's highest industrial design reward, Red Star Design Award 
*
http://tp.redstaraward.org/web/Main.jsp
*category 6 (transport) No. 22*
*CRRC Changzhutan Intercity EMU*

@jkroo Support your city's product pls!


























@ahojunk @terranMarine @Jguo @cirr @anant_s @Götterdämmerung @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Other CRRC products for competition *

*Huai'an Tram
No.23*








*Shenzhen Metro line 11
No. 24*









*Kaifeng Tram
No.45 & 46*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Over 37 mln train trips made during festival travel rush*
Xinhua, September 18, 2016

Nearly 37.2 million train journeys were made during the four-day Mid-Autumn Festival travel rush that ended Saturday, said the China Railway Corporation on Sunday.

On Saturday, the last day of the holiday, 10.4 million railway trips were made, *11.7 percent more than last year.*

*During the holiday, 1,265 trains were laid on to handle the extra of passengers.* *Some services in coastal areas ran at reduced speed, changed route or were canceled due to gales and downpours caused by Typhoon Meranti.*

The Mid-Autumn Festival is the second most important holiday for the Chinese after the Spring Festival. Many people go home to be with their families or visit tourist attractions.

A report by travel agent Lvmama showed the number of travelers during the holiday more than tripled this year.

Hangzhou, the host city of G20 Summit early this month, and Jiuquan, where China launched its second space lab on Thursday, were among the hottest destinations.

**

Amazing travel rush, but better services amidst the typhoon in some provinces. Congrats, CRRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Over 37 mln train trips made during festival travel rush*
> Xinhua, September 18, 2016
> 
> Nearly 37.2 million train journeys were made during the four-day Mid-Autumn Festival travel rush that ended Saturday, said the China Railway Corporation on Sunday.
> 
> On Saturday, the last day of the holiday, 10.4 million railway trips were made, *11.7 percent more than last year.*
> 
> *During the holiday, 1,265 trains were laid on to handle the extra of passengers.* *Some services in coastal areas ran at reduced speed, changed route or were canceled due to gales and downpours caused by Typhoon Meranti.*
> 
> The Mid-Autumn Festival is the second most important holiday for the Chinese after the Spring Festival. Many people go home to be with their families or visit tourist attractions.
> 
> A report by travel agent Lvmama showed the number of travelers during the holiday more than tripled this year.
> 
> Hangzhou, the host city of G20 Summit early this month, and Jiuquan, where China launched its second space lab on Thursday, were among the hottest destinations.
> 
> **
> 
> Amazing travel rush, but better services amidst the typhoon in some provinces. Congrats, CRRC.


Domestic tourism is insane now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

China's Concept Intercontinental High Speed Train






http://v.qq.com/x/page/l03293ok6cm.html?ptag=weibo_com

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> China's Concept Intercontinental High Speed Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin


This CRRC video is damn cool!
I think it is quite viable, from Beijing to Europe.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Everything is ready in Guiyang CRH Depot
Waiting for the inauguration of Guiyang-Kunming HSR

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> *Everything is ready in Guiyang CRH Depot
> Waiting for the inauguration of Guiyang-Kunming HSR
> 
> View attachment 336539
> View attachment 336540
> View attachment 336541
> View attachment 336542
> View attachment 336543
> View attachment 336544
> View attachment 336545
> View attachment 336546
> *


Many new CRH 380A in Guiyang!


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Many new CRH 380A in Guiyang!


Yes, we give the best EMUs to Guiyang!


----------



## AndrewJin

*New low-speed EMUs ready for trials*












*Metro for Turkey *




@Lure

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*New 250km/h train ready for trials*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

@cirr @Jguo @JSCh 
New CRH380A arrives in Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan-Xiaogan Intercity HSR is ready!




*




















@Chinese Bamboo @anant_s @dy1022 @Place Of Space @TaiShang @endyashainin @eldarlmari @Mista @Lure @Kaptaan @somebozo 

@jkroo When will your intercity HSR open in Changsha? Always delay!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Andrew, what loco is that?


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> *Wuhan-Xiaogan Intercity HSR is ready!
> 
> View attachment 338301
> *
> View attachment 338298
> 
> View attachment 338297
> View attachment 338296
> View attachment 338299
> View attachment 338294
> View attachment 338295
> 
> @Chinese Bamboo @anant_s @dy1022 @Place Of Space @TaiShang @endyashainin @eldarlmari @Mista @Lure @Kaptaan @somebozo
> 
> @jkroo When will your intercity HSR open in Changsha? Always delay!


Ah, you are quite sensitive in train related news. But not delayed all in planned I think if you checked this plan carefully.
The main construction in Changsha, Zhuzhou and Xiangtan all completed. Trials have already begun for a while and will enter service this December maybe 26th, Dec - which is birthday of Mao Zedong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Zhengzhou Railway Bureau holds group wedding for employees*
September 27, 2016




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)




Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)





Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Zhengzhou Railway Bureau holds group wedding for employees*
> September 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forty-eight couples in traditional Chinese wedding dress participated in a group wedding at Zhengzhou's railway station in Henan province on Sept. 25. It was the seventh group wedding held by the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau in the past four years. A total of 162 couples have been married through such weddings. (Photo/ha.people.cn)


They are the staff of Zhengzhou Railway Bureau.



anant_s said:


> Andrew, what loco is that?



HXD2D, only one model now, CRRC Datong....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*More photos about Standardised CRH (CRH-503+CRH-0207) on Harbin-Dalian HSR
If you want to try, buy tickets of train G8041/46/49/54/57/62



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

TaiShang said:


>



Wishing the couples a blissful and happy married life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Best Wishes to all the Newly Weds*

*Meanwhile, the first lot of HSR cars arrived in HK *

*首架國產高鐵列車運抵本港　車身外型曝光*
2016年09月23日23:19













車身外型首度曝光。港鐵facebook專頁

【星島日報報道】





港鐵首架高鐵列車已經運抵本港！港鐵晚上在社交網站facebook專頁上傳宣傳片段，首度公開高鐵列車車身外型。

港鐵表示，首架高鐵列車經過各項嚴格測試，包括靜態壓力測試、氣密性測試、水密性測試及秤重測試等，並在滬昆高鐵線不載客行駛5千公里，各方面表現良好。列車由8卡車廂組成，車身以流線型設計，兩側配上橙色弧形紋，有579個座位。

首架列車已經由青島經海路運抵本港，將運送至石崗列車停放處，經組裝及檢查後，會在16公里的試行段隧道做動態測試。

港鐵向內地生產商「青島四方」訂購的九列高鐵列車，原定於2014年4月運抵香港

http://sina.com.hk/news/article/20160923/1/9/4/首架國產高鐵列車運抵本港-車身外型曝光-6341036.html

google translation

*The first domestic high-speed rail trains arrived in Hong Kong body exposure*
September 23, 2016


Body appearance for the first time exposure. MTR facebook page
MTR's first high-speed train has arrived in Hong Kong. MTR evening social networking sites facebook page upload propaganda fragments, the first public high-speed rail train body appearance.

MTR said that the first high-speed train through the rigorous testing, including static pressure testing, air tightness test, watertightness testing and weighing test, and in the Shanghai-Kunming high-speed rail line does not carry 5,000 kilometers, all aspects of performance good. The train consists of 8-car compartments, with a streamlined design, with orange arcs on both sides and 579 seats.

advertising
The first train has been delivered to Qingdao by sea by sea and will be transported to the Shek Kong train station. After assembly and inspection, the 16 km section of the tunnel will be dynamically tested.

MTR to the mainland manufacturers "Qingdao Quartet" ordered nine high-speed train, scheduled to arrive in April 2014 in Hong Kong

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 337894
> View attachment 337895
> 
> 
> @cirr @Jguo @JSCh
> New CRH380A arrives in Hong Kong.
> View attachment 337903
> View attachment 337904



Time to get one of these - DJI Mavic

http://w.url.cn/s/AyixRZT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Ah, you are quite sensitive in train related news. But not delayed all in planned I think if you checked this plan carefully.
> The main construction in Changsha, Zhuzhou and Xiangtan all completed. Trials have already begun for a while and will enter service this December maybe 26th, Dec - which is birthday of Mao Zedong.



Look at our intercity HSR network (blue lines)
Red line: HSRs
Dark line: railways





And yours.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

ASIA

*China Plans to Build One of the World’s Fastest Bullet Trains That Can Go 311 MPH*

ByRyan General

Posted on September 28, 2016







*
China wants to build one of the world’s fastest high-speed trains, capable of carrying passengers with a top speed of 311 mph. Development is scheduled as early as this year.*

Beijing Jiaotong University professor Jia Limin told South China Morning Post that super high-speed trains will be powered by an innovative new hybrid-propulsion system that surpasses current high-speed technologies. The professor heads the government program to develop the high-speed trains.

With the innovation, plus the expanded network, *“China will have the experience to operate high-speed rail networks in the world’s most diverse geographic and climatic conditions, from deserts to alpine plateaus to rainforests,”* said Jia. *“That gives Chinese technology the unique ability to adapt to any condition anywhere in the world.”*

Chinese companies have *“absorbed and digested”* foreign technology after a high-speed railway project in 2004 where foreign companies were forced to share their technologies with local engineers. Through this, Jia said China was able to create innovations of their own.

The proposed train technology also allows for wheels that can be adjusted to fit different track gauges used around the world. It will also be designed to operate in harsh weather conditions in provinces where temperatures can drop to negative 40 degrees Fahrenheit.

The ambitious project, which aims to assert the country’s technological edge over the United States, Japan and Europe, also promises to overcome the world’s highest altitudes in mountainous Tibetan and even the expansive deserts within its territories.

High-speed tracks in the country, which measure at a total of 20,000 km, makes up 60% of the world’s tracks. The planned expansion would extend the current network to 30,000 km by 2020 and 45,000 km by 2030.

China also wants to be the world’s main builder of the next generation of railways. The government-owned China Railway Rolling Stock Corp and other railroad firms have reportedly secured deals to build high-speed rail projects in Turkey, Indonesia, Thailand and Russia. Projects in Malaysia, the U.S. and South America are also currently in talks.

An overland train system that would run from Singapore, which will pass through Indochina and China and then through central Asia and Europe, is also being planned. China wants to be the one to build it, realizing part of the government’s plan of the so-called “one belt, one road” program to recreate the ancient Silk Road.

While Jia is confident with Chinese train builders’ capabilities, he admits geopolitical considerations may cast a limit to the country’s big railroad dreams.

http://nextshark.com/china-worlds-fastest-bullet-train/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Is there any world record left China has yet to break? Please write it down on your next National Day wish list.
*
**

Deepest rail station coming to Badaling*
China Daily, September 29, 2016
The Badaling section of the Great Wall will soon offer another unique attraction－the world's deepest and largest high-speed railway station.



A worker explains a diagram of the Badaling Station of the Jingzhang High-Speed Railway on Wednesday.[Photo / China Daily]

It will be located along the 174-kilometer Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway, which is still under construction.

*"The Badaling station will be located 102 meters below the surface, with an underground construction area of 36,000 square meters, equal to five standard soccer fields, making it the deepest and largest high-speed railway station in the world," Chen Bin, director in charge of construction for China Railway No 5 Engineering Group, said on Wednesday.*

The underground station will have three floors, separate levels for arriving and departing passengers－similar to airports－and two escalators with vertical heights of 62 meters, the highest in the country, he added.

*Expected to be finished by the end of 2019, the railway is considered a vital link between the three venue clusters for the 2022 Winter Olympics, which will be held in Beijing and in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province.*

The railway will have 10 stations and two branch lines connecting Yanqing and Chongli, aiming to smooth the residential traffic and fuel local economic growth, said He Yi, head of the major project construction department of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Housing and Urban-Development.

The railway, with a designed maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, will shorten the commute time between the Beijing North Station and the Olympics venues in Chongli of Zhangjiakou from the current three-plus hours to around 50 minutes, He said.

It is estimated that the 2022 Winter Olympics and the high-speed railway will boost the economy of Zhangjiakou by 10 percent annually, according to the commission.

"The railway will serve the capital as well, such as by easing traffic congestion in the northern part, because that section of rail will go underground," He said.

Of the 10 stations, the Badaling Station is considered the most challenging because of the mountainous landscape, vulnerable environment and limited construction period, which requires the project to be finished within 46 months.

*"It will run through mountains where the Great Wall is winding, so we adopted some of the world's advanced explosion technologies to guarantee it would not affect the Great Wall,"* said Luo Duhao, chief engineer of the railway group for the Badaling section.

"We have to keep the high quality of the construction as a priority, so we can build another project to match the old railway in the region and make us proud," he said.

Qinglongqiao station, near the Badaling Great Wall, has been a station on the country's first self-designed and constructed railway since 1904, and still serves passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Map of the Jingzhang High Speed Railway from Beijing to Zhangjiakou.




The map also shows the branch lines to Chongli South and Yanqing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Live on the China Standardised Bullet 
Train G8046 Shenyang-Dalian
0:00 Shenyang Station 
2:18 Shenyang South Station 
7:05 Anshan West, Explore the Dolphin Blue & Phoenix Gold*





@Gibbs @Kaptaan @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @endyashainin @PaklovesTurkiye @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @LA se Karachi @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @cirr @ahojunk @powastick @grey boy 2 @Malik Abdullah et al


TaiShang said:


> Is there any world record left China has yet to break? Please write it down on your next National Day wish list.
> *
> **
> 
> Deepest rail station coming to Badaling*
> China Daily, September 29, 2016
> The Badaling section of the Great Wall will soon offer another unique attraction－the world's deepest and largest high-speed railway station.
> 
> 
> 
> A worker explains a diagram of the Badaling Station of the Jingzhang High-Speed Railway on Wednesday.[Photo / China Daily]
> 
> It will be located along the 174-kilometer Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway, which is still under construction.
> 
> *"The Badaling station will be located 102 meters below the surface, with an underground construction area of 36,000 square meters, equal to five standard soccer fields, making it the deepest and largest high-speed railway station in the world," Chen Bin, director in charge of construction for China Railway No 5 Engineering Group, said on Wednesday.*
> 
> The underground station will have three floors, separate levels for arriving and departing passengers－similar to airports－and two escalators with vertical heights of 62 meters, the highest in the country, he added.
> 
> *Expected to be finished by the end of 2019, the railway is considered a vital link between the three venue clusters for the 2022 Winter Olympics, which will be held in Beijing and in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province.*
> 
> The railway will have 10 stations and two branch lines connecting Yanqing and Chongli, aiming to smooth the residential traffic and fuel local economic growth, said He Yi, head of the major project construction department of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Housing and Urban-Development.
> 
> The railway, with a designed maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, will shorten the commute time between the Beijing North Station and the Olympics venues in Chongli of Zhangjiakou from the current three-plus hours to around 50 minutes, He said.
> 
> It is estimated that the 2022 Winter Olympics and the high-speed railway will boost the economy of Zhangjiakou by 10 percent annually, according to the commission.
> 
> "The railway will serve the capital as well, such as by easing traffic congestion in the northern part, because that section of rail will go underground," He said.
> 
> Of the 10 stations, the Badaling Station is considered the most challenging because of the mountainous landscape, vulnerable environment and limited construction period, which requires the project to be finished within 46 months.
> 
> *"It will run through mountains where the Great Wall is winding, so we adopted some of the world's advanced explosion technologies to guarantee it would not affect the Great Wall,"* said Luo Duhao, chief engineer of the railway group for the Badaling section.
> 
> "We have to keep the high quality of the construction as a priority, so we can build another project to match the old railway in the region and make us proud," he said.
> 
> Qinglongqiao station, near the Badaling Great Wall, has been a station on the country's first self-designed and constructed railway since 1904, and still serves passengers.


Speed up pls!
Zhangjiakou-Hohhot HSR will open before Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR.
WTF
Who is responsible for the delay of the latter one???

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## powastick

100 meters? Are they going to use escalators of lift?


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yulin City's upgraded railway station opens on National Day
Upgrading project continues, adding more platforms in the future *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> 100 meters? Are they going to use escalators of lift?


Crazy idea! But the only feasible one.


----------



## cirr

Wed Sep 28, 2016 | 11:17pm EDT

*China's Fosun to invest in $6.9 billion Chinese high-speed rail project*





Construction workers walk past a building of the headquarters of Fosun International, in Shanghai, China, December 14, 2015. RETUERS/Aly Song/File Photo

By Brenda Goh | SHANGHAI

Chinese conglomerate Fosun International Ltd (0656.HK) said on Thursday it will invest in a 46.2 billion yuan ($6.92 billion) private-partnership project (PPP) to build a high-speed rail link, becoming the first private firm to take part in a Chinese high-speed rail project.

China's government is keen to lure private capital to infrastructure projects to alleviate the debt burden of local authorities, and has promised policies to support PPPs.

In January, the state planner said it would test PPPs in the railway sector with eight high-speed and intercity rail projects including one in Zhejiang province linking the coastal cities of Hangzhou and Wenzhou.

Fosun in an e-mailed statement said wholly owned subsidiary Shanghai Fosun High Technology Group Co Ltd [FOSUIA.UL] signed an agreement with the Zhejiang government for that project's first phase joining the cities of Hangzhou and Taizhou.

Fosun did not state how much it would invest in the project. Its chairman, billionaire Guo Guangcheng, in the statement said there was much scope for investment as infrastructure per capita in China lagged that of developed countries.

China built the world's longest high-speed rail network in less than a decade but its national railway operator took on heavy debt in the process. At the end of June, China Railway Corp's liabilities totaled 4.21 trillion yuan.

Fosun also said Sunvision Capital, a subsidiary of its property arm, was involved in close to 500 billion yuan worth of PPP projects across China.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-fosun-railway-idUSKCN11Z09J

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Wed Sep 28, 2016 | 11:17pm EDT
> 
> *China's Fosun to invest in $6.9 billion Chinese high-speed rail project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction workers walk past a building of the headquarters of Fosun International, in Shanghai, China, December 14, 2015. RETUERS/Aly Song/File Photo
> 
> By Brenda Goh | SHANGHAI
> 
> Chinese conglomerate Fosun International Ltd (0656.HK) said on Thursday it will invest in a 46.2 billion yuan ($6.92 billion) private-partnership project (PPP) to build a high-speed rail link, becoming the first private firm to take part in a Chinese high-speed rail project.
> 
> China's government is keen to lure private capital to infrastructure projects to alleviate the debt burden of local authorities, and has promised policies to support PPPs.
> 
> In January, the state planner said it would test PPPs in the railway sector with eight high-speed and intercity rail projects including one in Zhejiang province linking the coastal cities of Hangzhou and Wenzhou.
> 
> Fosun in an e-mailed statement said wholly owned subsidiary Shanghai Fosun High Technology Group Co Ltd [FOSUIA.UL] signed an agreement with the Zhejiang government for that project's first phase joining the cities of Hangzhou and Taizhou.
> 
> Fosun did not state how much it would invest in the project. Its chairman, billionaire Guo Guangcheng, in the statement said there was much scope for investment as infrastructure per capita in China lagged that of developed countries.
> 
> China built the world's longest high-speed rail network in less than a decade but its national railway operator took on heavy debt in the process. At the end of June, China Railway Corp's liabilities totaled 4.21 trillion yuan.
> 
> Fosun also said Sunvision Capital, a subsidiary of its property arm, was involved in close to 500 billion yuan worth of PPP projects across China.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-fosun-railway-idUSKCN11Z09J




Good to hear that state planners are using PPP on eight new hi-speed rail lines! Like I have advocated before, let's *spin off from taxpayer's budget and expand the use of PPP in infra business.*

Yes, Fosun is one good candidate, they have experience in other PPP infra projects like forestation, water supply, etc. Look forward to this hi-speed rail becoming operational asap:




@UKBengali @AndrewJin @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Good to hear that state planners are using PPP on eight new hi-speed rail lines! Like I have advocated before, let's spin off from taxpayer's budget and expand the use of PPP in infra business.
> 
> Yes, Fosun is one good candidate, they have experience in other PPP infra projects like forestation, water supply, etc. Look forward to this hi-speed rail becoming operational asap:
> 
> View attachment 340351​
> @UKBengali @AndrewJin @TaiShang


Holy crap....they choose a route that will definitely make money!
The entire corridor is full of wealthy towns and counties....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Holy crap....they choose a route that will definitely make money!
> The entire corridor is full of wealthy towns and counties....



Not to mention that Guo hails from Xinchang 

http://www.guancha.cn/Project/2016_10_05_376233.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Not to mention that Guo hails from Xinchang
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/Project/2016_10_05_376233.shtml



New test

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Daqin Heavy-haul Railway 





*
@Gibbs @Kaptaan @Shotgunner51 @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @endyashainin @hellfire @coffee_cup @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @PaklovesTurkiye @hellfire @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @Darmashkian @911 @Cherokee @xyxmt @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @somebozo @Maira La @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_There is a separate thread for discussion. This one is put in here for posterity/record.
The pictures have proper captions._

========
Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, Guangxi
2016-10-07 11:06 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan





An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)





An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)





An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)





An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)



An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _There is a separate thread for discussion. This one is put in here for posterity/record.
> The pictures have proper captions._
> 
> ========
> Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, Guangxi
> 2016-10-07 11:06 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan
> 
> View attachment 341886
> 
> An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> View attachment 341887
> 
> An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> View attachment 341888
> 
> An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> View attachment 341889
> 
> An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> View attachment 341890​An aerial photo taken on Oct. 6, 2016 shows a high-speed railway on the Tunli Super Large Bridge in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Photo/Xinhua)




Several HSRs intersect in Nanning.
More lines will come!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hope we could see two Blue Dolphins on the same railway soon...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai East HSR Station Planned in Pudong New Area near Pudong Airport 
Will be the second largest station in Shanghai
22 Platforms 
Serving Nantong-Shanghai HSR (Second Beijing-Shanghai HSR) & Second Shanghai-Hangzhou HSR













*
@Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou

*New Shanghai East*





*Shanghai Hongqiao 
Main HSR Hub*





*Shanghai South *





*Shanghai Station 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway under construction*
October 11, 2016, Xinhua





Workers lay railroad tracks on the Raoyang River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 10, 2016. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





Workers lay railroad tracks on the Raoyang River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 10, 2016. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





Photo taken on Oct. 11, 2016 shows the construction site of the Liaohe River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





Photo taken on Oct. 10, 2016 shows the construction site of the Heishan North Station section of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)






Workers lay railroad tracks on the Raoyang River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 10, 2016. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Shanghai East HSR Station Planned in Pudong New Area near Pudong Airport
> Will be the second largest station in Shanghai
> 22 Platforms
> Serving Nantong-Shanghai HSR (Second Beijing-Shanghai HSR) & Second Shanghai-Hangzhou HSR
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342707
> 
> View attachment 342714
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou
> 
> *New Shanghai East*
> View attachment 342711
> 
> 
> *Shanghai Hongqiao
> Main HSR Hub*
> View attachment 342718
> 
> 
> *Shanghai South *
> View attachment 342717
> 
> 
> *Shanghai Station
> View attachment 342716
> *



You've left out Shanghai West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> You've left out Shanghai West.



That is too tiny to be be counted in Shanghai!

*Shanghai West HSR Station*





*Anting North HSR Station*





*Songjiang South HSR Station *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_This gentleman has lots of responsibilities._

========
*National railway corp gets new GM*
By China Daily (China Daily) Updated: 2016-10-10 07:53





Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp


Lu Dongfu, 61, was appointed general manager of China Railway Corp on Sunday, replacing Sheng Guangzu, 67.

Lu was formerly vice-minister of transport and head of the National Railway Administration. He was also vice-minister of the Ministry of Railways before it underwent corporate restructuring in 2013 as a corporation.

Lu, a native of Jiangsu province, started his career at the Ministry of Transport in 1973. He spent most of his working life until 2003 at the Shanghai Railway Bureau. He was then named vice-minister of railways.

His predecessor, Sheng, is a native of Jiangsu province and was the last railway minister under the old structure.

China is progressing rapidly in the development of high-speed railways. According to China Railway Corp, about 4,200 bullet trains run in China each day, serving more than 4.5 million passengers.

In July, the National Development and Reform Commission, the country's top economic planner, issued a national railway development plan that envisions a 175,000-km rail network by the end of 2025. China would then have 38,000 km of high-speed railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Two High-speed Rails get ready for inauguration in December!
*
*Doctor Yellow *














*The red line is the final section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR (350km/h)*
*The blue and green line is Nanning-Kunming HSR (250km/h)*
(green section opened in 2015)












ahojunk said:


> Lu, a native of Jiangsu province, started his career at the Ministry of Transport in 1973. He spent most of his working life until 2003 at the Shanghai Railway Bureau. He was then named vice-minister of railways.


He is a typical technocrat in Chinese government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway under construction*
> October 11, 2016, Xinhua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay railroad tracks on the Raoyang River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 10, 2016. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay railroad tracks on the Raoyang River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 10, 2016. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 11, 2016 shows the construction site of the Liaohe River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 10, 2016 shows the construction site of the Heishan North Station section of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay railroad tracks on the Raoyang River Railway Bridge of a high-speed railway linking China's capital of Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 10, 2016. The 709-km Beijing-Shenyang railway, designed with a speed of 350 km per hour, began to construct in 2014 and is expected to be finished within five years. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


*This railway really disappoints me!
It should have been in operation now!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

我自己拍的。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> View attachment 343606
> 
> 
> 我自己拍的。。


在哪？今天？


----------



## TaiShang

在福州两个星期前。設計那吗漂亮哦。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> 在福州两个星期前。設計那吗漂亮哦。。。


去厦门吗？

Fuzhou or Fuzhou South?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

福州站. Just wanted to experience high speed in beloved Mainland when I was there to join a symposium. Went all the way to 济南西。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> 福州站. Just wanted to experience high speed in beloved Mainland when I was there to join a symposium. Went all the way to 济南西。
> 
> View attachment 343610
> View attachment 343611


还在大陆吗？

You made the very right choice to use HSR!
How was the scenery on Hefei-Fuzhou HSR?
They say it's the best.....but I'm afraid the name is out of tourism, unfair to many other HSRs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 还在大陆吗？
> 
> You made the very right choice to use HSR!
> How was the scenery on Hefei-Fuzhou HSR?
> They say it's the best.....but I'm afraid the name is out of tourism, unfair to many other HSRs!




已经回来，兄。

From Fuzhou to Hefei, it is like 2/3rd is through tunnels, even for the shortest and not so high natural obstacles. I understand that that's entirely for environmental concern; they did not cut the low lying hills open, instead, built a tunnel through them.

Nonetheless, the scenery is so beautiful, mountains are still lush green. Reminded me strongly of Taiwan (considering how close the province is to Taiwan, not surprising TP-FZ about 1 hour and 10minutes flight).

I have seen so many new lines being built. But the max speed was not too high, 290 average up to Hefei. From Hefei to Jinan, 310km/h. When the speed reduced to 200, I almost wanted to get off; it felt so slow.

I talked to a friend who just took Beijing-Shanghai and she told me the max speed was 380km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Train to Tibet*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

This guy is a pretty good videographer.

He managed to show the nice scenery of Tibet and Lhasa.

The whole place looks peaceful and serene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Wow, Tibet is definitely miles ahead when it comes to wealth and development compared to its superpower wannabe southern neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Tibet is called the world third pole, due to its harsh environment and super high altitude, Tibet is the hardest place to develop in the world, but we still made it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

Tibet Highland Xining to Lhasa Railway Tour 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Tibet Timelapse Ralph




*


----------



## Echo_419

beijingwalker said:


> *Train to Tibet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These should eventually be extended to India


----------



## ahojunk

Echo_419 said:


> These should eventually be extended to India


The railway has to be extended to Nepal first.

Nepal will have to agree to extend it to India.

It will take quite some time before this happens.


----------



## Echo_419

ahojunk said:


> The railway has to be extended to Nepal first.
> 
> Nepal will have to agree to extend it to India.
> 
> It will take quite some time before this happens.



I don't think Nepal will refuse if we both nations put pressure on Nepalese government


----------



## ahojunk

Echo_419 said:


> I don't think Nepal will refuse if we both nations put pressure on Nepalese government


China and India should not put pressure on Nepal. It is a sovereign country in its own right.

Both China and India should persuade and convince Nepal that it is a win-win situation for all.

Just pressuring Nepal is not the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Echo_419 said:


> These should eventually be extended to India


the key is, how much India is willing to pay for this project?


----------



## ahojunk

GS Zhou said:


> the key is, how much India is willing to pay for this project?


I don't see an issue here.

lndia just pays for the railway within its border, so does Nepal and China.

So, what's the problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

GS Zhou said:


> the key is, how much India is willing to pay for this project?



all the countries will pay for their portions



ahojunk said:


> I don't see an issue here.
> 
> lndia just pays for the railway within its border, so does Nepal and China.
> 
> So, what's the problem?



I was thinking the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> 已经回来，兄。
> 
> From Fuzhou to Hefei, it is like 2/3rd is through tunnels, even for the shortest and not so high natural obstacles. I understand that that's entirely for environmental concern; they did not cut the low lying hills open, instead, built a tunnel through them.
> 
> Nonetheless, the scenery is so beautiful, mountains are still lush green. Reminded me strongly of Taiwan (considering how close the province is to Taiwan, not surprising TP-FZ about 1 hour and 10minutes flight).
> 
> I have seen so many new lines being built. But the max speed was not too high, 290 average up to Hefei. From Hefei to Jinan, 310km/h. When the speed reduced to 200, I almost wanted to get off; it felt so slow.
> 
> I talked to a friend who just took Beijing-Shanghai and she told me the max speed was 380km/h.



You have, in One DAY, experienced Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, Hefei-Bengbu HSR and Beijing-Shanghai HSR!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Airport HSR (Wuhan-Airport-Xiaogan Intercity) in trial run!*
*The first section of Wuhan-Xi'an HSR, linking Central China and Northwest China*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China commences the development of 600+km/h maglev train. Prototype in 2019 

*中国开始研发600公里磁浮、400公里可变轨高铁*

2016年10月21日 18:44

来源：观察者网


原标题：中国正式启动时速600公里磁浮与400公里可变轨距高速列车研发

据中国中车官方微博10月21日消息，国家重点研发计划先进轨道交通重点专项首批三个项目（包括时速600公里高速磁浮、时速400公里可变轨距高速列车、轨道交通系统安全保障技术等）21日在北京举行启动会。这是我国首个由企业牵头组织实施的国家重点专项，标志着我国科技管理体制改革专项试点拉开序幕。

*国家科技体制改革试点*

为有效落实习总书记关于中央深化科技体制改革要进一步突出企业技术创新主体地位的指示精神，*我国正在推动科技体制改革创新，将原先由国家科技部组织实施的国家重点研发计划项目改由企业组织实施。中国中车成为第一家试点单位，科技部把先进轨道交通重点专项10个专项中的7个定向委托给中国中车组织实施。*这是目前唯一定向委托企业组织实施的专项，具有很强的试点和示范效应。

*此次率先启动的“轨道交通系统安全保障技术”、“时速400公里及以上高速客运装备关键技术”和“磁浮交通系统关键技术”三个项目，正是中国中车负责组织实施的7个专项中的一部分。*

为了保证项目的顺利实施，中国中车成立以总裁奚国华为组长、由相关部门人员组成的专项管理领导小组，以中国工程院原常务副院长潘云鹤院士为组长，原科技部副部长曹健林为副组长，由11位院士、4位管理专家组成的咨询专家组，以中南大学副校长陈春阳教授为组长，由31位技术专家和财务专家组成的总体专家组，以及专项管理办公室，为确保项目目标实现奠定了管理基础。






时速600公里高速磁浮列车效果图

*搭建中国磁浮交通体系*

此次启动的磁浮交通系统关键技术项目其主要目的是攻克中、高速磁浮交通系统悬浮、牵引与控制核心技术，形成我国自主并具有国际普遍适应性的新一代中、高速磁浮交通系统核心技术体系及标准规范体系，具备中、高速磁浮交通系统和装备的完全自主化与产业化能力。

*该项目具体包括时速600公里的高速磁浮项目与时速200公里的中速磁浮项目。*其中时速600公里磁浮项目由中车四方股份公司牵头，要建设一条长度不小于5公里的高速磁浮试验线并研制一列高速磁浮试验列车。项目要研制具有完全自主知识产权、最高设计时速600公里以上的高速磁浮运输工程化系统，并进行线路集成示范和试验验证，构建具有全球影响力的高速磁浮运输系统协同创新与集成化试验平台，形成国际领先的标准规范体系和综合评估及评价方法，研制新型永磁电磁混合悬浮系统，与国外同类高速磁浮相比，悬浮能耗降低35%、电磁铁温升降低40℃、单位有效载荷车辆减重6%以上。

时速200公里的中速磁浮项目由中车株机公司牵头，将研制一列时速200公里的中速磁浮列车，以及配套的多分区牵引供电系统和运输组织与控制保障系统成套装备，建设一条长度不小于3公里的中速磁浮试验线路，完成最高速度时速200公里的集成试验；建立中速磁浮交通系统技术体系，并形成行业标准。





时速400公里可变轨距高速列车效果图

*时速400公里跨国联运高速列车*

*项目将研究“一带一路”沿线国家不同轨距、不同电压制式、不同环境温度、不同技术标准、不同信号控制的运用需求，按照统一的技术平台、不同的技术路线研制具有产品平台特征的时速400公里跨国联运高速列车。*

据悉该项目由中车长客股份公司牵头，推出的高速列车设计时速400公里，采用6动2拖8辆编组模式。中车长客股份公司、中车四方股份公司、中车唐山公司将各研制一列动车组，其中中车长客股份公司与中车四方股份公司研制的列车，能够适应40摄氏度至零下50摄氏度运营环境，中车唐山公司研制的列车则能够适应50摄氏度至零下25摄氏度运营环境。

在完善和健全既有相关试验验证手段与平台的基础上，该项目将有助于初步建成高速列车装备领域具备面向全球创新资源凝聚、技术辐射、产业转移和创新过程协同功能的创新能力网络化平台，并能够形成高速列车多效应耦合及智能牵引控制技术，实现能耗降低10%。

*提高轨道交通安全保障技术水平*

轨道交通系统安全保障技术项目主要在高速铁路和城市轨道交通两个领域开展主动安全保障技术和装备本构安全技术研究。*项目的总体考核目标包括三个方面，第一是实现运营安全预警完备率提升30%；第二是因技术原因导致的轨道交通运营安全事故率降低50%；第三是，具备时速36公里及以上整车碰撞试验的技术能力。*

该项目将围绕轨道交通系统全局行为形成/致害机理、风险链构建与解耦、以及列车系统本构安全行为机理与改性等重大科学问题；攻克轨道交通系统运营状态全息化智能感知、快速辨识、风险评估、预警和应急处置，复杂环境下基于系统解耦的轨道交通系统安全控制与保障等重大技术瓶颈；形成包括轨道交通安全预测评估与本构安全分析设计理论方法体系、主动安全与本构安全成套技术标准规范、主动安全保障系统装备在内的适应我国复杂恶劣运营环境的轨道交通主动安全保障、应急管理与装备本构一体化技术体系，显著提高轨道装备本构安全水平，实现向主动安全保障模式的转变。

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20161021/50137629_0.shtml

@AndrewJin @TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> China commences the development of 600+km/h maglev train. Prototype in 2019
> 
> *中国开始研发600公里磁浮、400公里可变轨高铁*
> 
> 2016年10月21日 18:44
> 
> 来源：观察者网
> 
> 
> 原标题：中国正式启动时速600公里磁浮与400公里可变轨距高速列车研发
> 
> 据中国中车官方微博10月21日消息，国家重点研发计划先进轨道交通重点专项首批三个项目（包括时速600公里高速磁浮、时速400公里可变轨距高速列车、轨道交通系统安全保障技术等）21日在北京举行启动会。这是我国首个由企业牵头组织实施的国家重点专项，标志着我国科技管理体制改革专项试点拉开序幕。
> 
> *国家科技体制改革试点*
> 
> 为有效落实习总书记关于中央深化科技体制改革要进一步突出企业技术创新主体地位的指示精神，*我国正在推动科技体制改革创新，将原先由国家科技部组织实施的国家重点研发计划项目改由企业组织实施。中国中车成为第一家试点单位，科技部把先进轨道交通重点专项10个专项中的7个定向委托给中国中车组织实施。*这是目前唯一定向委托企业组织实施的专项，具有很强的试点和示范效应。
> 
> *此次率先启动的“轨道交通系统安全保障技术”、“时速400公里及以上高速客运装备关键技术”和“磁浮交通系统关键技术”三个项目，正是中国中车负责组织实施的7个专项中的一部分。*
> 
> 为了保证项目的顺利实施，中国中车成立以总裁奚国华为组长、由相关部门人员组成的专项管理领导小组，以中国工程院原常务副院长潘云鹤院士为组长，原科技部副部长曹健林为副组长，由11位院士、4位管理专家组成的咨询专家组，以中南大学副校长陈春阳教授为组长，由31位技术专家和财务专家组成的总体专家组，以及专项管理办公室，为确保项目目标实现奠定了管理基础。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 时速600公里高速磁浮列车效果图
> 
> *搭建中国磁浮交通体系*
> 
> 此次启动的磁浮交通系统关键技术项目其主要目的是攻克中、高速磁浮交通系统悬浮、牵引与控制核心技术，形成我国自主并具有国际普遍适应性的新一代中、高速磁浮交通系统核心技术体系及标准规范体系，具备中、高速磁浮交通系统和装备的完全自主化与产业化能力。
> 
> *该项目具体包括时速600公里的高速磁浮项目与时速200公里的中速磁浮项目。*其中时速600公里磁浮项目由中车四方股份公司牵头，要建设一条长度不小于5公里的高速磁浮试验线并研制一列高速磁浮试验列车。项目要研制具有完全自主知识产权、最高设计时速600公里以上的高速磁浮运输工程化系统，并进行线路集成示范和试验验证，构建具有全球影响力的高速磁浮运输系统协同创新与集成化试验平台，形成国际领先的标准规范体系和综合评估及评价方法，研制新型永磁电磁混合悬浮系统，与国外同类高速磁浮相比，悬浮能耗降低35%、电磁铁温升降低40℃、单位有效载荷车辆减重6%以上。
> 
> 时速200公里的中速磁浮项目由中车株机公司牵头，将研制一列时速200公里的中速磁浮列车，以及配套的多分区牵引供电系统和运输组织与控制保障系统成套装备，建设一条长度不小于3公里的中速磁浮试验线路，完成最高速度时速200公里的集成试验；建立中速磁浮交通系统技术体系，并形成行业标准。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 时速400公里可变轨距高速列车效果图
> 
> *时速400公里跨国联运高速列车*
> 
> *项目将研究“一带一路”沿线国家不同轨距、不同电压制式、不同环境温度、不同技术标准、不同信号控制的运用需求，按照统一的技术平台、不同的技术路线研制具有产品平台特征的时速400公里跨国联运高速列车。*
> 
> 据悉该项目由中车长客股份公司牵头，推出的高速列车设计时速400公里，采用6动2拖8辆编组模式。中车长客股份公司、中车四方股份公司、中车唐山公司将各研制一列动车组，其中中车长客股份公司与中车四方股份公司研制的列车，能够适应40摄氏度至零下50摄氏度运营环境，中车唐山公司研制的列车则能够适应50摄氏度至零下25摄氏度运营环境。
> 
> 在完善和健全既有相关试验验证手段与平台的基础上，该项目将有助于初步建成高速列车装备领域具备面向全球创新资源凝聚、技术辐射、产业转移和创新过程协同功能的创新能力网络化平台，并能够形成高速列车多效应耦合及智能牵引控制技术，实现能耗降低10%。
> 
> *提高轨道交通安全保障技术水平*
> 
> 轨道交通系统安全保障技术项目主要在高速铁路和城市轨道交通两个领域开展主动安全保障技术和装备本构安全技术研究。*项目的总体考核目标包括三个方面，第一是实现运营安全预警完备率提升30%；第二是因技术原因导致的轨道交通运营安全事故率降低50%；第三是，具备时速36公里及以上整车碰撞试验的技术能力。*
> 
> 该项目将围绕轨道交通系统全局行为形成/致害机理、风险链构建与解耦、以及列车系统本构安全行为机理与改性等重大科学问题；攻克轨道交通系统运营状态全息化智能感知、快速辨识、风险评估、预警和应急处置，复杂环境下基于系统解耦的轨道交通系统安全控制与保障等重大技术瓶颈；形成包括轨道交通安全预测评估与本构安全分析设计理论方法体系、主动安全与本构安全成套技术标准规范、主动安全保障系统装备在内的适应我国复杂恶劣运营环境的轨道交通主动安全保障、应急管理与装备本构一体化技术体系，显著提高轨道装备本构安全水平，实现向主动安全保障模式的转变。
> 
> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20161021/50137629_0.shtml
> 
> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet


Scientists and experts from universities and companies around China will join together!
They are going crazy now!
I like their ambition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Scientists and experts from universities and companies around China will join together!
> They are going crazy now!
> I like their ambition.



So many projects concerning advanced rail transit alone , they've gone crazy indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> So many projects concerning advanced rail transit alone , they've gone crazy indeed.


Keep them busy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese firm launches R&D on 600 km/h maglev train*
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-22 14:14:23

BEIJING, Oct. 22 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese firm will start researching and developing a magnetic levitation (maglev) train that can run 600 km per hour, which would be faster than any other maglev train currently in operation.

CRRC Corp. Ltd., China's largest rail transportation equipment maker, said it will build a maglev rail line no less than 5 km long to test the train.

The company will also develop maglev trains that travel at 200 km/h, with the goal of establishing domestic technology and standard systems for new-generation medium- and high-speed maglev transportation that can be applied globally, said Sun Bangcheng, a CRRC official.

In addition, the firm will kick off research and development of cross-border high-speed trains that can run 400 km per hour and alternate between different track gauges ranging from 60 cm to 1.676 meters.

Such trains will consume 10 percent less energy than the country's 350 km/h bullet trains currently in use, said Sun.

China has seen rapid development of its high-speed railways in recent years, with their total length exceeding 20,000 km, the world's longest high-speed rail network.

The country started operation of its first home-grown maglev rail line in May, with trains running at a maximum speed of 100 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*New high-speed railway in N. China begins construction *
Xinhua, October 22, 2016

Construction has begun on a new high-speed railway *linking the northern coal-rich Shanxi province to the central province of Henan.*

The 358-km-long railway starts in Taiyuan, capital of Shanxi, and ends in Henan's Jiaozuo City. Construction began on a 33-km stretch in Henan on Friday.

*The railway has a designed speed of 250 km per hour and has an annual transportation capacity of 40 million passengers.*

Construction of the railway will take four and a half years with a total investment of 43 billion yuan (6.36 billion U.S. dollars).

The high-speed railway will extend to Zhengzhou, capital of Henan, as Zhengzhou and Jiaozuo are already connected by high-speed intercity railways.

Upon completion of the new Taiyuan-Jiaozuo railway, travel time of high-speed trains between Zhengzhou and Taiyuan will be cut in half to about two hours.

The Shanxi section of the new railway began construction in June.

Currently, the high-speed trains between the two provincial capitals bypass Shijiazhuang, capital of Hebei province, which neighbors Henan and Shanxi.

The new railway will become an important rail transportation line between north and central China and boost local development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

High speed railway delivery service covers 505 Chinese cities
2016-10-22 19:44:06 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xu Yaqi

_*




File photo of the high-speed railway delivery service in China. [Photo: hsbaodi.com]*_​

Chinese state-run express rail delivery service China Railway Express says its now able to serve all the cities across China which are directly connected to the high-speed rail system.

China Railway Express director Huang Jian says they are now able to provide three-tiered delivery services to 505 cities across China.

"For economical services we are able to deliver goods within 72 hours, charging 10 yuan for the first kilogram. Prices for delivery within two days start at 17 yuan for the first kilogram. For the same-day delivery, the price starts at 130 yuan."

Customers which don't get their packages on-time don't have to pay for delivery.

China Railway Express began in 2014, and serviced around 100 cities at that time.

The company is a subsidiary of the China Railway Corporation, which is the former Ministry of Railways.

China is home to the world's longest high-speed train system, with tracks covering over 20-thousand kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> High speed railway delivery service covers 505 Chinese cities
> 2016-10-22 19:44:06 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xu Yaqi
> 
> _*
> View attachment 346181
> 
> File photo of the high-speed railway delivery service in China. [Photo: hsbaodi.com]*_​
> 
> Chinese state-run express rail delivery service China Railway Express says its now able to serve all the cities across China which are directly connected to the high-speed rail system.
> 
> China Railway Express director Huang Jian says they are now able to provide three-tiered delivery services to 505 cities across China.
> 
> "For economical services we are able to deliver goods within 72 hours, charging 10 yuan for the first kilogram. Prices for delivery within two days start at 17 yuan for the first kilogram. For the same-day delivery, the price starts at 130 yuan."
> 
> Customers which don't get their packages on-time don't have to pay for delivery.
> 
> China Railway Express began in 2014, and serviced around 100 cities at that time.
> 
> The company is a subsidiary of the China Railway Corporation, which is the former Ministry of Railways.
> 
> China is home to the world's longest high-speed train system, with tracks covering over 20-thousand kilometers.


Awesome!
China's ever-expanding HSR network can cater for other than passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*2 railway stations to be upgraded in Guangdong Province 

Maoming Railway Station
New Silk Road theme 

























Guangzhou North




*
@onebyone @jkroo @terranMarine @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bullet train attendant team
Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway
Urumqi Railway Bureau 
*
*40-50 times walking from one end to another for one service *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Station to close after 106 years*
China Daily, October 27, 2016




Students from Macao, who are studying in Beijing, take photos at Qinghuayuan Railway Station as their train makes a stop at the station on Tuesday. [China Daily]


*Trains will stop at a 106-year-old station in Beijing for the final time on Monday next week before the tracks are torn up to make way for a high-speed rail link.*

The buildings at Qinghuayuan Railway Station* will remain as a memor*ial, but the lines will be removed to allow the construction of a tunnel for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, Beijing Youth Daily reported.

Originally built in 1910, the station was the first stop out of Xizhimen (now Beijing North Railway Station) on the old Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway, *the first line to be designed and constructed entirely by Chinese engineers.*

The station was rebuilt in the 1950s due to a slight change in the rail route. The original buildings now lie deep within a residential community and are listed as cultural relics.

At its peak, between the 1960s and 1980s, Qinghuayuan handled about 60 freight and passenger trains daily.

"I was so exhausted, I could barely ride my bike back to my dormitory," Li Xiangdong, 59, a former station worker, recalled in an interview with Beijing Morning Post.

Residents have been lining up to buy tickets to ride the final trains to pass through the station, as well as taking photos, with tickets for services on Monday said to be sold out.

"I'm not even sure if I'll actually take the train," said Sun Jun, a man in his 40s who bought two tickets for the train on Oct 30. "But I'm absolutely certain that I want to have something as memorabilia."

Hu Jianwei, who has also bought tickets, said: "Although I'm from Beijing, I've never taken trains from this station. Sometimes, people only begin to cherish things when they're gone."

Others see a silver lining, such as Gan Lin, a train enthusiast from Beijing.

*"It's a pity the tracks will go. After all, it was the first stop for Chairman Mao when he arrived in Beijing,"* he said, referring to when Mao Zedong arrived at Qinghuayuan in 1949 as the Communist Party of China moved its headquarters to the capital.

"On the bright side, the traffic will be much better without the trains coming and going," Gan added.

About 30 trains now travel through Qinghuayuan daily, which creates congestion at road crossings in the surrounding suburbs. The high-speed railway will be built underground and it is expected to be completed in 2019.

Beijing won the bid for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games last year. According to the proposal, most snow events will be held in the city of Zhangjiakou, about 200 kilometers northwest of the capital.

The Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway will shorten the travel time between the two cities to less than an hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Northeast China in Autumn


















*
@cirr @ahojunk @Malik Abdullah @Lure @anant_s @Chinese Bamboo et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Batch production of "China Standard" CRH350 EMUs starts by the end of this year with large-scale deployment in 2017:

http://www.dingsheng.com/forum.php?mod=viewtree&tid=960785&extra=page=1

@AndrewJin Check out the above link

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Batch production of "China Standard" CRH350 EMUs starts by the end of this year with large-scale deployment in 2017:
> 
> http://www.dingsheng.com/forum.php?mod=viewtree&tid=960785&extra=page=1
> 
> @AndrewJin Check out the above link


Brilliant news....
It's high time to kick those CRH3 out of China....terrible terrible trains.....









*Second class*





*First class 
28 seats per train *






*VIP
10 seats per train*




















@anant_s @Blue Marlin @Dungeness @jkroo @Jguo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

cirr said:


> Batch production of "China Standard" CRH350 EMUs starts by the end of this year with large-scale deployment in 2017:
> 
> http://www.dingsheng.com/forum.php?mod=viewtree&tid=960785&extra=page=1
> 
> @AndrewJin Check out the above link




Congratulations for Chinese brothers 

Cannot wait to see, China Standardized CRH 350 EMU in Operational and Mass Deployment in China's HSR Network.


Btw, Which one CRH 350 EMU starts Production? The Blue one or The Golden one, bro? 
@cirr @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

China starts R&D on its fastest maglev train, expected to run 600 km/h. A maglev rail line no less than 5 km long will be built for testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Upgrading old Shantou Railway Station into a transport hub
To start construction in the end of 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Old Harbin East Station upgraded!
Reopen on 30 October 2016
*
*Platform elevated *
*





Enlarged waiting room 






Automatic ticket machines added




*

*Harbin City, Northeast China*


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC eyes high-speed new maglev *
China Daily, October 25, 2016 




A system debugging is operated on a medium-low speed maglev train in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Feb. 2, 2016. [Xinhua]

*China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, the country's railway vehicle and equipment exporter, will start researching and developing a magnetic levitation or maglev train that can reach 600 km per hour*－the fastest train of its kind currently in service.

The group will build a maglev rail line up to 5 kilometers to test the train. The project will be led by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd in Shandong province, one of the country's three bullet train makers, the company said in a statement.

CRRC will also develop maglev trains with speeds of up to 200 kph at CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co in Hunan province.

"The goal for these two projects is to establish domestic technology and standard systems for new-generation medium and high-speed maglev transportation that can be applied globally," said Sun Bangcheng, deputy director of CRRC's office for major project development.

The total investment in these projects will reach 3.22 billion yuan ($476 million). The government will allocate 433 million yuan, and the remainder will be raised by CRRC.

Compared with other types of urban rail transportation, Sun said maglev trains are quiet and can achieve high speeds because they don't actually ride on rails with wheels but hover centimeters above the track through the use of magnets, avoiding the slower speeds caused by friction.

The world's first maglev line was launched in Shanghai in 2002, connecting a metro station to Shanghai Pudong International Airport. With speeds of up to 430 kph, its 30-kilometer route takes less than eight minutes to travel.

Beijing is also currently building a low-speed maglev urban rail route－the S1 line－which will start in northern Beijing's Haidian district, pass through Shijingshan district and end in Mentougou district in the city's western outskirts. The 11-kilometer line will become operational by the end of next year.

CRRC will also start research and development of cross-border high-speed trains that can run at 400 kph and alternate between different track gauges ranging from 60 cm to 1.676 meters.

"Such trains will consume 10 percent less energy than the country's 350 kph bullet trains currently in use," said Sun Fuquan, a researcher specialized in railway vehicles at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development in Beijing.

China has seen the rapid development of its high-speed railways in recent years, with their total length exceeding 20,000 kilometers, the world's longest high-speed rail network.

The country started operation of its first home-grown maglev rail line in May, with trains running at a maximum speed of 100 kph in Changsha, capital of Hunan province, connecting the city with Changsha Huanghua International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*New high-speed rail technology expected to cut safety accidents by half*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 13:13, November 01, 2016

CRRC Corporation Limited (CRRC), China’s major rolling stock manufacturer, is currently immersed in the research and development of new high-speed rail safety technology; once the research comes to fruition, rail safety accidents will decrease by 50 percent, according to Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co., Ltd., a firm affiliated with CRRC's research institute.

Currently, several thousand sensors are installed along high-speed railways across the country. In order to access more data in the future, that number should increase by one-third or even half, said Yang Weifeng, deputy director of the Electric Rail Transit Technology Center of Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co., Ltd.

CRRC previously announced two other projects - a 600km/hr high-speed maglev train and a 400km/hr transnational high-speed train.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC sends first batch of trains to Hong Kong Province for high-speed rail project*
By Yuan Can (People's Daily Online) September 27, 2016






After completing production and extensive testing, the first high-speed trains manufactured by Chinese railway giant CRRC Corporation Ltd. for the Hong Kong Section of a new high-speed railway project arrived in Hong Kong Province on Sept. 23.

The nine eight-carriage trains, built for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link, were manufactured by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. (Qingdao Sifang) according to a design based on the CRH380A model, said Hong Kong rail operator MTR.

The maximum number of passengers on a CRH380A high-speed train is 556. As Hong Kong opted not to include a business-class section, 23 extra passengers will be able to ride the train, a CRRC employee told Caixin.

The first batch of trains for the Express Rail Link project sailed to Hong Kong via Qingdao. The others will be transported by train, Caixin said. Upon arrival in Hong Kong, the trains will be delivered to the Shek Kong Stabling Sidings. MTR said the trains will then undergo multiple static tests and low-speed dynamic tests. These will be followed by dynamic testing on the 16-kilometer pilot test section.

"During train production, MTR staff is stationed at the factory to closely monitor the process, including manufacturing, assembly and testing. A range of monitoring mechanisms and independent assessments are conducted throughout the process. With decades of expertise and experience, our system ensures that both the materials and production quality are commensurate with international safety standards and national regulations," said Philco Wong, projects director of MTR.

Currently, there is only one Beijing-Kowloon rail, and it takes approximately 23 hours. The Express Rail Link is expected to be put into operation in 2017, Nanfang Metropolis Daily reported.

However, the project’s infrastructure has faced controversy and difficulties since its inception. In December 2015, the Hong Kong government applied for approval from the Legislative Council (Legco) for an extra HK$19.6 billion, on top of the HK$65 billion that lawmakers approved in 2010, Hong Kong-based South China Morning Post reported. Hong Kong's Legco approved the extra funds in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Download the newest bilingual version of China's high-speed railway network map!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-nd34LjPxbMQTNfN3ZrNTdZMm8






@Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @AViet @Malik Abdullah @anant_s et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*The rejuvenation of China's HSR Industry!
Speed up back to normality!
200km/h back to 250km/h
250km/h back to 300km/h
300km/h back to 350km/h*








@cirr @JSCh @Jguo @TaiShang @ahojunk 

*
1978
Deng Xiaoping 
on Shikansen in Japan

"This is like pushing us to run"*













@TaiShang @AViet @Götterdämmerung @Lure @Kaptaan @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *The rejuvenation of China's HSR Industry!
> Speed up back to normality!
> 200km/h back to 250km/h
> 250km/h back to 300km/h
> 300km/h back to 350km/h*
> View attachment 349447
> 
> View attachment 349446
> 
> @cirr @JSCh @Jguo @TaiShang @ahojunk
> 
> *
> 1978
> Deng Xiaoping
> on Shikansen in Japan
> 
> "This is like pushing us to run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349450
> 
> View attachment 349451
> 
> @TaiShang @AViet @Götterdämmerung @Lure @Kaptaan @Malik Abdullah



Japan has indeed been a good example to take lesson from and be inspired by.

Love the northeast part of East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Rail track with electronic chips to link Beijing, NE China*
Source: Xinhua 2016-11-03 16:12:11

SHENYANG, Nov. 2 (Xinhua) -- Track boards for a high-speed railway linking Beijing and northeast China's Shenyang City have been implanted with electronic safety chips.

It is the first time the China-made "CRTS III Slab Ballastless Track" has been adopted for a high-speed rail route over 500 kilometers-long.

According to staff at Beijing-Shenyang Passenger Line Company, each track board is implanted with two chips, which store information including the board's model, serial number, mileage and curve radius.

If there is a problem with a track board, its chips notify the control center and indicate its problems and location, enhancing the safety of the rail system, said Li Zhaoqiang from China Railway Construction.

Laying of the 698-km track began September 17. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to start operation in 2019, slashing travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Rail track with electronic chips to link Beijing, NE China*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-11-03 16:12:11
> 
> SHENYANG, Nov. 2 (Xinhua) -- Track boards for a high-speed railway linking Beijing and northeast China's Shenyang City have been implanted with electronic safety chips.
> 
> It is the first time the China-made "CRTS III Slab Ballastless Track" has been adopted for a high-speed rail route over 500 kilometers-long.
> 
> According to staff at Beijing-Shenyang Passenger Line Company, each track board is implanted with two chips, which store information including the board's model, serial number, mileage and curve radius.
> 
> If there is a problem with a track board, its chips notify the control center and indicate its problems and location, enhancing the safety of the rail system, said Li Zhaoqiang from China Railway Construction.
> 
> Laying of the 698-km track began September 17. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to start operation in 2019, slashing travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours.


Another key technology breakthrough.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The last leg of Silk Road HSR (Lianyungang-Urumqi) starts construction on 5 Nov
Xuzhou-Lianyungang HSR
180km, 350km/h*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*China Standardised EMUs finish 3-month operation 
on Harbin-Dalian HSR in Northeast China*
















@Gibbs @Kaptaan @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @endyashainin @PaklovesTurkiye @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @LA se Karachi @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @cirr @ahojunk @powastick @grey boy 2 @Malik Abdullah et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*840km/h relative speed test*





*China South Railway version
Dolphin blue *





*Operation on Dalian-Harbin HSR, NE China*




@cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk @Kyle Sun @Zain Malik et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 350016
> View attachment 350015
> View attachment 350017
> View attachment 350014
> View attachment 350018
> 
> 
> *840km/h relative speed test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China South Railway version
> Dolphin blue *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Operation on Dalian-Harbin HSR, NE China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk @Kyle Sun @Zain Malik et al



It is high time to get onto the next level and leave doubters in the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> It is high time to get onto the next level and leave doubters in the dust.












*A railfan's journey to Wenchang, Hainan Island!



















*

@Götterdämmerung @Godman @Star Wars @StarCraft_ZT @Kaptaan @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @AViet @xiao qi @kaykay @kecho @Viet @LA se Karachi @Two @pzkilo @alarabi @oprih @Malik Abdullah @T-123456 @maximuswarrior @cranwerkhan @bbccdd1470 @Three_Kingdoms @Brainsucker @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @911 @Cherokee @liall @IsaacNewton @Levina @maximuswarrior @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @kaykay @unbiasedopinion @Shakuni & Ravan @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Darmashkian @Kaptaan @kadamba-warrior @Clutch @egodoc222 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Sky lord @faithfulguy @Zibago @saiyan0321 @el che @Mugwop @S.U.R.B. @Rasengan @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin @vostok @senheiser @kankan326 @Zulkarneyn @el che @thesolar65 @third eye @Desi_Guy @Three_Kingdoms @Brainsucker @Anjo @DoTell @proud_indian @my2cents @Reashot Xigwin @Cherokee @SouI @Max Pain @maximuswarrior @Levina @fitpOsitive @Doyalbaba @BDforever @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @Cossack25A1 @OrionHunter @rott @Anjo @Abba_Dabba_Jabba @Areesh @Huan @RISING SUN @Dungeness @PaklovesTurkiye @Dandpatta @KRAIT @anas_nurhafidz @Fallen King @Two @Huan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's rail freight volume rises to 21-month high*
(Xinhua) November 07, 2016






(File photo)

China's rail freight volume, an indicator of economic activity, rose for a third straight month in October, China Railway Corporation said on Monday.

*Rail freight volume increased 8.4 percent year on year to reach 244 million tonnes last month, the highest level since February 2015. During the first ten months of the year, volume fell 4.8 percent year on year.*

The corporation attributed October's rise to a stabilizing economy and improved commodity markets.

China's economy grew 6.7 percent in the third quarter, holding steady with the second quarter and within the annual target range.

The second half of the year is a traditionally peak season for rail transport. With steel prices and other commodity prices recovering, demand has risen since July.

Rail freight has been floundering since March 2013 partly due to a slowing economy, and the situation worsened at the start of 2015. Volume slipped as much as 12.3 percent in February this year.

Rail freight volume posted year-on-year growth for the first time in August, after falling for 32 consecutive months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

any closeup pics of train foodfare?


----------



## TaiShang

eldarlmari said:


> any closeup pics of train foodfare?



Very tasty lunch boxes. I tried rice with chicken. I should say more tasty than the lunch boxes sold inside Taiwan (slow) trains. Comes with vegetables and kimchi.

But I did not take a picture.

***

*Sichuan-Tibet railway to be completed in 2025*
China Daily, November 8, 2016

The most difficult part of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, the Kangding-Nyingchi section, will begin construction in 2018, according to the National Development and Reform Commission.

As the second railway connecting Tibet with the rest of the country, the project is expected to be completed in 2025, five years earlier than planned.

The 1,838-km track starts in Chengdu, Sichuan province, the lowlands of China's southwestern region, and will pass through Sichuan province's Ya'an and Kangding, and Tibet's Nyingchi and Lhasa.

The new line will reduce the travel time from Chengdu to Lhasa to about 13 hours. It takes up to three days to drive from Chengdu to Lhasa. The other railway connecting Tibet, the Qinghai-Tibet railway, takes 21 hours from Qinghai to Lhasa.

Construction of the east and west sections began in 2014 and 2015 respectively.

The whole project will cost about 216 billion yuan (US$32 billion). The highest speed the train will reach will be 200 km/h.

Sun Yongfu, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that the new line will travel through the most complicated geographical area in the world.

"It will cross many fault zones," Sun said, adding that geological difficulties, including landslides, earthquakes and avalanches, will be overcome in the project.

Perched at more than 3,000 meters above sea level, and with more than 74 percent of its length running on bridges or in tunnels, the railway will meander through the mountains, the highest of which is over 7,000 meters.

It will also cross the Minjiang, Jinshajiang and Yarlung Zangbo rivers, said Lin Shijin, a senior civil engineer at China Railway Corp.

The southeast is the most populous region in Tibet, and the west of Sichuan is the least developed region of the province. The two regions are filled with breathtaking natural views and fascinating ethnic cultures.

"The railway will effectively boost tourism, bring a new Shangri-La to the world and tangible revenue to local people," said He Ping, a tourism agency manager in Chengdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Very tasty lunch boxes. I tried rice with chicken. I should say more tasty than the lunch boxes sold inside Taiwan (slow) trains. Comes with vegetables and kimchi.
> 
> But I did not take a picture.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Sichuan-Tibet railway to be completed in 2025*
> China Daily, November 8, 2016
> 
> The most difficult part of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, the Kangding-Nyingchi section, will begin construction in 2018, according to the National Development and Reform Commission.
> 
> As the second railway connecting Tibet with the rest of the country, the project is expected to be completed in 2025, five years earlier than planned.
> 
> The 1,838-km track starts in Chengdu, Sichuan province, the lowlands of China's southwestern region, and will pass through Sichuan province's Ya'an and Kangding, and Tibet's Nyingchi and Lhasa.
> 
> The new line will reduce the travel time from Chengdu to Lhasa to about 13 hours. It takes up to three days to drive from Chengdu to Lhasa. The other railway connecting Tibet, the Qinghai-Tibet railway, takes 21 hours from Qinghai to Lhasa.
> 
> Construction of the east and west sections began in 2014 and 2015 respectively.
> 
> The whole project will cost about 216 billion yuan (US$32 billion). The highest speed the train will reach will be 200 km/h.
> 
> Sun Yongfu, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that the new line will travel through the most complicated geographical area in the world.
> 
> "It will cross many fault zones," Sun said, adding that geological difficulties, including landslides, earthquakes and avalanches, will be overcome in the project.
> 
> Perched at more than 3,000 meters above sea level, and with more than 74 percent of its length running on bridges or in tunnels, the railway will meander through the mountains, the highest of which is over 7,000 meters.
> 
> It will also cross the Minjiang, Jinshajiang and Yarlung Zangbo rivers, said Lin Shijin, a senior civil engineer at China Railway Corp.
> 
> The southeast is the most populous region in Tibet, and the west of Sichuan is the least developed region of the province. The two regions are filled with breathtaking natural views and fascinating ethnic cultures.
> 
> "The railway will effectively boost tourism, bring a new Shangri-La to the world and tangible revenue to local people," said He Ping, a tourism agency manager in Chengdu.



I always thought that the Yunnan-Tibet(Kunming-Lhasa) railway would come before this one.


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I always thought that the Yunnan-Tibet(Kunming-Lhasa) railway would come before this one.


Why not?
The railway has already reached Shangri-La. 
Only a small section to be built from Shangri-La further northwest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New CRH1A will be officially used on Hainan Island Ring HSR 
with the speed increasing back to 250km/h in Jan. 2017
Massive speeding up will begin in April 2017






*
@cirr @TaiShang @terranMarine @eldarlmari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

eldarlmari said:


> any closeup pics of train foodfare?


All food on HSR is microwaved food!
It is eatable, but boxed meals after all.

Best food is found on traditional train which has one dining car.
Some trains to tourist cities even have bar car. (same price)

For example, train from Kunming to Lijiang...you can have drinks and freshly cooked food.
Kunming Station

















Lijiang Railway Station










@JSCh @jkroo @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huge Railway Plan!
Shannxi Province 13th 5-year plan*

*Some unfinished HSRs continue construction: *
Xi'an-Chengdu HSR (2017) linking Northwest China with Southwest China
Baoji-Laznhou HSR (2017) the second unfinished section of Silk Road HSR
Xi'an-Yinchuan HSR (2020) the first HSR ever in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region
Xi'an-Airport Intercity (2018)

*New HSRs to begin construction*
Xi'an-Yan'an-Baotou HSR (2022) linking Shannxi Province to Inner Mongolia 
Xi'an-Chongqing HSR (2022) another corridor linking Northwest to Southwest
Xi'an-Wuhan HSR (2022) linking Southwest China to Central China
Ya'an-Taiyuan HSR (2023) linking Northwest China to Northern China
4 intercity HSRs in Xi'an mega-region 

*And many other upgrading programs, freight railways and conventional railways *















ROCK ON!




@TaiShang @ahojunk @long_ @Malik Abdullah @Lure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Huge Railway Plan!
> Shannxi Province 13th 5-year plan*
> 
> *Some unfinished HSRs continue construction: *
> Xi'an-Chengdu HSR (2017) linking Northwest China with Southwest China
> Baoji-Laznhou HSR (2017) the second unfinished section of Silk Road HSR
> Xi'an-Yinchuan HSR (2020) the first HSR ever in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region
> Xi'an-Airport Intercity (2018)
> 
> *New HSRs to begin construction*
> Xi'an-Yan'an-Baotou HSR (2022) linking Shannxi Province to Inner Mongolia
> Xi'an-Chongqing HSR (2022) another corridor linking Northwest to Southwest
> Xi'an-Wuhan HSR (2022) linking Southwest China to Central China
> Ya'an-Taiyuan HSR (2023) linking Northwest China to Northern China
> 4 intercity HSRs in Xi'an mega-region
> 
> *And many other upgrading programs, freight railways and conventional railways *
> View attachment 350732
> 
> View attachment 350730
> View attachment 350733
> View attachment 350731
> 
> 
> ROCK ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @ahojunk @long_ @Malik Abdullah @Lure



Pretty every province has got a long way to go when it comes to the building of railways.

Still 20 years of hard work ahead. 

Hardship? NO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Pretty every province has got a long way to go when it comes to the building of railways.
> 
> Still 20 years of hard work ahead.
> 
> Hardship? NO.


2030 to form the basic network.
But I'm pretty sure at that time many HSRs will have to be upgraded to 4 tracks even 6 tracks.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Download the China Railway Network Map
Updates to December 2016*
Including numerous new railways to be inaugurated at the end of 2016

PNG：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1slW0Opf
PDF：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1gfLpSzD

@TaiShang @anant_s @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @eldarlmari et al







*Details*
*Southern China: Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Xiamen-Nanning*





*Northeast China: Dalian-Shenyang-Changchun-Harbin*






*Northern China: Beijing-Tianjin-Zhengzhou-Xi'an*






*Central-Eastern China: Shanghai-Hangzhou-Nanjing-Wuhan-Changsha-Nanchang*






*Southwest China: Chengdu-Chongqing-Kunming-Guiyang*






*Silk Road Corridor: Lanzhou-Xining-Urumqi-Khorgos*






Major trunk corridors are now mostly comprised of 2 or even 3 and more always, 1 or 2 among them are high-speed. Such as Shanghai-Nanjing (2 HSRs+ 1 railway) and Chongqing-Chengdu (1 HSR +1 semi-HSR + 1 railway).

However, the connection between Northwest China to Central/Southern China is still week, 5-10 years to be needed for more close railway connection.

Railway density in Southern China is comparably low, inconsistent with the burgeoning local economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The mid-long-term railway plan is still several decades ahead to be achieved.*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797307510034026496News from March 2016,


> *New China-made high-speed train CRH5E developed for extreme cold *
> By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 14:37, March 04, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new high-speed train, CRH5E, which was developed by China's CRRC, has passed a heating test on the route from Harbin to Dalian, in northeast China. As of now, this new member of China's high-speed train "family" has successfully passed 14 tests.
> 
> The CRH5E is specially designed to function in temperatures down to minus 40 degrees Celsius, with a speed of 250 kilometers per hour. As the front part of the train appears almost to have two black eyes, fans call the CRH5E the "Panda." The train has both standard seats and sleepers, and seats can be transformed into lower berths. The seats are also equipped with a backrest, armrests and cup holders in order to maximize passengers' comfort.
> 
> According to CRRC, the heating operation test was performed on two typical train cars—sleepers and non-sleepers. The test successfully proved the heating performance of the train in extreme low temperatures.
> 
> Currently, the CRH5E has successfully passed 14 tests, including the empty weighing test, the network test, the curve test, the passenger compartment illumination test, the noise test and the loop line test. The cooling operation test will be conducted soon to assess the performance of the train in hot conditions.
> 
> According to experts, the development of the CRH5E has not only enriched the range of high-speed trains, it will also become another model of domestic technological innovation, which will undoubtedly enhance the international competitiveness of Chinese high-speed trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797307510034026496News from March 2016,



*The anti-coldness/wind/sand Panda Bullet




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New Vs Old Baise Railway Station in Guangxi Autonomous Region 
Baise-Kunming HSR to open in December, 
forming the last section of Guangzhou-Kunming corridor 














*






@cirr @Götterdämmerung
@anant_s @Lure @duhastmish (du hast mich?) et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

AndrewJin said:


> *New Vs Old Baise Railway Station in Guangxi Autonomous Region
> Baise-Kunming HSR to open in December,
> forming the last section of Guangzhou-Kunming corridor
> 
> View attachment 351535
> 
> 
> View attachment 351536
> 
> 
> View attachment 351537
> *
> 
> View attachment 351538
> 
> 
> @cirr @Götterdämmerung
> @anant_s @Lure @duhastmish (du hast mich?) et al


I think Chinese will understand Indian need best.

Because as I have seen their train they have similar requirements. They have same huge influx of travellers with lower cost and better safety features.

Even the amount of luggage and the way they use is similar.

China can provide better price and quicker deliver if politics of both nation can sort things out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

duhastmish said:


> I think Chinese will understand Indian need best.
> 
> Because as I have seen their train they have similar requirements. They have same huge influx of travellers with lower cost and better safety features.
> 
> Even the amount of luggage and the way they use is similar.
> 
> China can provide better price and quicker deliver if politics of both nation can sort things out.


Never mind. Indian 's high speed rails will be built by Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

nang2 said:


> Indian 's high speed rails will be built by Japanese.


Not all, Chinese and Indian co-operation is actually progressing quite well.




A Chinese delegation led by Mr. Zheng Jian, Deputy Administrator, National Railway Administration, visited India from 13th to 17th July 2014 and had meetings at Rail Bhawan and RVNL office which were attended by officials of Ministry of External Affairs, besides officials of Ministry of Railways and officials of RVNL/HSRC.


----------



## nang2

anant_s said:


> Not all, Chinese and Indian co-operation is actually progressing quite well.
> View attachment 351556
> 
> A Chinese delegation led by Mr. Zheng Jian, Deputy Administrator, National Railway Administration, visited India from 13th to 17th July 2014 and had meetings at Rail Bhawan and RVNL office which were attended by officials of Ministry of External Affairs, besides officials of Ministry of Railways and officials of RVNL/HSRC.
> View attachment 351557
> View attachment 351558


Sure. But it will be built by Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

nang2 said:


> But it will be built by Japanese.


Japan is executing one project namely Mumbai Ahmedabad (~350 kms) line.

However several more projects are planned and many of these lines are more than 1000 kms long. 





As i mentioned in one reply earlier, India recognizes Chinese engineering leadership in long distance High Speed Rails and finances notwithstanding, we will see several of the study contracts getting converted to EPC contracts in near future. 
Government is also mooting for innovative financing schemes for these special purpose projects and that is why i'm quite sure, China will have a large part to play in Indian HST projects.


----------



## nang2

anant_s said:


> Japan is executing one project namely Mumbai Ahmedabad (~350 kms) line.
> 
> However several more projects are planned and many of these lines are more than 1000 kms long.
> View attachment 351560
> 
> 
> As i mentioned in one reply earlier, India recognizes Chinese engineering leadership in long distance High Speed Rails and finances notwithstanding, we will see several of the study contracts getting converted to EPC contracts in near future.
> Government is also mooting for innovative financing schemes for these special purpose projects and that is why i'm quite sure, China will have a large part to play in Indian HST projects.


China is probably providing some consulting service. HST system is complex. It requires national standard to ensure interconnection and future expansion. Chinese system isn't compatible with Japanese system. Last time when an HST tried to incorporate systems from different standards (Japanese and European), it happened in Taiwan and it was a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The fight for the second Xiamen-Shenzhen HSR (350km/h) officially begins*
*Three cities in the Teochew region, five alternative routes *
*Which one laugh at last?*

@eldarlmari @Mista @powastick @TaiShang 









The current compromising Teochew railway station at the geological centre of three cites
On the 250km/h Xiamen-Shenzhen HSR, estimated to be reach saturation in 5 years

























besthuman said:


> Anybody knows what make bearings are used in the chinese high speed trains ?


https://defence.pk/threads/robot-theme-wedding.445479/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

双十一“剁手”的你，肯定在担心快递爆仓收不到包裹吧？

据人民铁道网官方微博：11月11日至20日，铁路部门推出“电商黄金周”，与电商和快递企业合作，提供高铁快运和铁路干线运输物流服务。
双11全国民众疯狂购物，每年的速递数量直线上升，为解决货运问题，今年当局开通200班高铁，用作运载速递货件，以加快物流速度。照片显示，装着速递的麻包袋，由工人搬上列车，放在座位、走廊上。

According to the Chinese railway network official micro-blog:
11.11 -11.20
China HSR launched extra 200 train to provide high-speed rail express and railway transport logistics services.

Double 11 is national people crazy shopping day, to solve the problem of freight, the extra 200 high-speed rail will work as a carrier express, help to increase the logistics speed. Photo shows express gunny bags, by workers onto the train, on the seat, the corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guiyang-Nanning HSR approved by Central Government *
*350km/h, 482km
Cutting from 5.5 hours (805km) into 2 hours 
75 billion yuan investment including land acquisition fee and rolling stock procurement 
Open in 2022*













*Connecting 2 mega-regions in Southwest China!
Guiyang, Guizhou Province








Nanning, Guangxi Autonomous Region 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Guiyang-Nanning HSR approved by Central Gov.*
> *350km/h, 482km
> Cutting from 5.5 hours (805km) into 2 hours
> 75 billion yuan investment including land acquisition fee and rolling stock procurement
> Open in 2022*
> 
> View attachment 351661
> View attachment 351662
> View attachment 351665
> 
> 
> *Connecting 2 mega-regions in Southwest China!
> Guiyang, Guizhou Province
> View attachment 351670
> View attachment 351671
> 
> 
> Nanning, Guangxi Autonomous Region
> View attachment 351672
> View attachment 351673
> View attachment 351674
> *


Are Guiyang and Nanning big cities? These stations are huge!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> 双十一“剁手”的你，肯定在担心快递爆仓收不到包裹吧？
> 
> 据人民铁道网官方微博：11月11日至20日，铁路部门推出“电商黄金周”，与电商和快递企业合作，提供高铁快运和铁路干线运输物流服务。
> 双11全国民众疯狂购物，每年的速递数量直线上升，为解决货运问题，今年当局开通200班高铁，用作运载速递货件，以加快物流速度。照片显示，装着速递的麻包袋，由工人搬上列车，放在座位、走廊上。
> 
> According to the Chinese railway network official micro-blog:
> 11.11 -11.20
> China HSR launched extra 200 train to provide high-speed rail express and railway transport logistics services.
> 
> Double 11 is national people crazy shopping day, to solve the problem of freight, the extra 200 high-speed rail will work as a carrier express, help to increase the logistics speed. Photo shows express gunny bags, by workers onto the train, on the seat, the corridor.
> View attachment 351663
> 
> View attachment 351668


Mostly DJ trains, safety inspection trains at 3-5am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

China's 600 km/h maglev train test line expects completion in 2021
2016-11-13 17:05:17 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Meng Xue

_*





Jia Limin, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University and head of
China's high-speed rail innovation program. [Photo: thepaper.cn]*_​

China's 600 km/h maglev (magnetic levitation) train project, launched earlier this year, is in full swing.

Jia Limin, head of China's high-speed rail innovation program, said a high-speed maglev test line with a length of no less than 5 kilometers under the project is expected to be completed by 2021.

CRRC Corporation Limited, China's largest rail transportation equipment maker, said it would construct the test line.

In addition, Shandong Province in east China plans to construct a high-speed maglev system that runs from Jinan, the province's capital city to Qingdao, which is the first operation line based on this project, Jia said.

"That is the reason why we built the 5-km test line in Qingdao," he said.

CRRC said in October that China was launching a bullet train project containing a 600 km/h high-speed maglev train and a 400 km/h international multimodal transport high-speed train.

Ministry of Science and Technology has decided to transfer some key research projects over to enterprises, such as the CRRC, a conference on major special rail transportation projects announced in October.

CRRC was the first enterprise to take on the trial projects, who received seven out of ten projects from the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The company will also develop maglev trains that travel at 200 km/h under the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Are Guiyang and Nanning big cities? These stations are huge!



Yes, quite big, among the top 5 biggest cities in Southwest China after Chengdu and Chongqing.
(Chongqing=Chengdu>Nanning=Kunming>Guiyang).
But both of them are not among Top 50 cities in China, relatively underdeveloped.

Guiyang City has 4-5 million people (3 million in the core districts) and Nanning City has 7 million people (4 million in the core districts) , very typical tier 3 cities with huge development potential. Guiyang is the leading city in terms of cloud computing and big data technology and Nanning is China's ASEAN capital where the China-ASEAN EXPO is held annually.

*Guiyang*















*Nanning*
ASEAN economic zone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

nang2 said:


> China is probably providing some consulting service. HST system is complex. It requires national standard to ensure interconnection and future expansion. Chinese system isn't compatible with Japanese system. Last time when an HST tried to incorporate systems from different standards (Japanese and European), it happened in Taiwan and it was a disaster.


You r right about the HSR in Taiwan, it's a technological and financial disaster.
They have just procured new trains out of no reason.

This chart, a comparison of basic technological standards of tracks in China, Japan and Europe, explains why Japanese system is incompatible with other systems. And why Chinese HSRs are compatible with all the existing systems around the world.

Especially the distance between 2 adjacent tracks, only 4.3 m in Japan, but 4.6 m in France and China's Shanghai-Nanjing HSR, and 5m in China's Beijing-Shanghai HSR. The cross section of tunnels in Japan is also the smallest.
This explains why Japanese trains are the most unstable and uncomfortable.








besthuman said:


> Googled. Below 150 km per hr trains have chinese make bearings. Above 150 km per hr western and japanese make bearings.
> One co. has been set up for high speed brgs but trials on brgs are on.


Not now, google cannot show recent updates of Chinese resources from China.



ahojunk said:


> China's 600 km/h maglev train test line expects completion in 2021
> 2016-11-13 17:05:17 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Meng Xue
> 
> _*
> View attachment 351675
> 
> Jia Limin, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University and head of
> China's high-speed rail innovation program. [Photo: thepaper.cn]*_​
> 
> China's 600 km/h maglev (magnetic levitation) train project, launched earlier this year, is in full swing.
> 
> Jia Limin, head of China's high-speed rail innovation program, said a high-speed maglev test line with a length of no less than 5 kilometers under the project is expected to be completed by 2021.
> 
> CRRC Corporation Limited, China's largest rail transportation equipment maker, said it would construct the test line.
> 
> In addition, Shandong Province in east China plans to construct a high-speed maglev system that runs from Jinan, the province's capital city to Qingdao, which is the first operation line based on this project, Jia said.
> 
> "That is the reason why we built the 5-km test line in Qingdao," he said.
> 
> CRRC said in October that China was launching a bullet train project containing a 600 km/h high-speed maglev train and a 400 km/h international multimodal transport high-speed train.
> 
> Ministry of Science and Technology has decided to transfer some key research projects over to enterprises, such as the CRRC, a conference on major special rail transportation projects announced in October.
> 
> CRRC was the first enterprise to take on the trial projects, who received seven out of ten projects from the Ministry of Science and Technology.
> 
> The company will also develop maglev trains that travel at 200 km/h under the project.


Numerous Jiaotong universities (jiaotong=transport) and railway academies are in full speed on these projects!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shangqiu-Beijing Bullet train was launched*
via Zhengzhou-Xuzhou HSR & Beijing-Guangzhou-HK HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Japan is executing one project namely Mumbai Ahmedabad (~350 kms) line.
> 
> However several more projects are planned and many of these lines are more than 1000 kms long.
> View attachment 351560
> 
> 
> As i mentioned in one reply earlier, India recognizes Chinese engineering leadership in long distance High Speed Rails and finances notwithstanding, we will see several of the study contracts getting converted to EPC contracts in near future.
> Government is also mooting for innovative financing schemes for these special purpose projects and that is why i'm quite sure, China will have a large part to play in Indian HST projects.


Laying tracks and buying rolling stock are different. If it is Japanese who designs the first, then the whole system is doomed.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Winter is coming!
Get the coal transported!
Freight railway in Shanxi Province in full mode


















*
@TaiShang @long_ @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Kyle Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Wow!
how much horsepower is that?
4 Double section locomotives!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

AndrewJin said:


> *Winter is coming!
> Get the coal transported!
> Freight railway in Shanxi Province in full mode
> View attachment 352901
> View attachment 352904
> View attachment 352902
> View attachment 352899
> View attachment 352903
> View attachment 352900
> *
> @TaiShang @long_ @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Kyle Sun


这是重载铁路和一般的货运铁路还不太一样

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Policewomen at Dalian North Railway Station, Northeast China*






















@Kyle Sun @Two @powastick @Gibbs @Godman @Götterdämmerung @Lure 



anant_s said:


> Wow!
> how much horsepower is that?
> 4 Double section locomotives!!


I dunno. But that is a legendary freight railway, also a listed company.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> 这是重载铁路和一般的货运铁路还不太一样


Yes, it's heavy-haul freight transport.









Another heavy-haul railway in the same region is Datong-Qinhuangdao Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Qingdao-Rongcheng Intercity High-speed Railway opens on 16 Nov.*
*The first HSR open at the end of 2016
Lines to be open in Dec. include: Shanghai-Kunming HSR, Chongqing-Wanzhou HSR, Nanning-Kunming HSR, etc

300km, 13 stations
250km/h
37 billion yuan investment 
Connecting some of the most important cities on the Jiaodong Peninsular 
Qingdao/Yantai/Weihai City
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

AndrewJin said:


> *Policewomen at Dalian North Railway Station, Northeast China*
> View attachment 352905
> View attachment 352906
> View attachment 352907
> View attachment 352909
> View attachment 352910
> View attachment 352911
> View attachment 352912
> 
> @Kyle Sun @Two @powastick @Gibbs @Godman @Götterdämmerung @Lure
> 
> 
> I dunno. But that is a legendary freight railway, also a listed company.


Are they from the main POLICE force or a special branch for railway security


----------



## AndrewJin

Godman said:


> Are they from the main POLICE force or a special branch for railway security


The railway branch of the main police force.

Check the news
Red-eye Bullet Train from Shanghai to Beijing Launches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway around Chaka Salk Lake
Ulan County, Qinghai Province 

























*
@TaiShang @GeraltofRivia @Jlaw @Ankit Kumar 002 @anant_s @Götterdämmerung

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Now the narrow gauge railway is only for tourism.
Standard freight railway is in operation.














*
@grey boy 2 @JSCh @cirr @Malik Abdullah @T-Rex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*How to get there?*
First take a flight or take a train to Xining City (from Lanzhou/Urumqi bullet train services are provided).
Then transfer (at the Xining Railway Station transport hub) to long-distance coach directly to Chaka Salk Lake.
From Xining City, it takes about 6 hours, 80 yuan.

*Self-driving is perhaps the best way.*
En route to Chaka Salk Lake, Sun and Moon Mountain and China's biggest lake Qinghai Lake are just on the way.
You can choose expressway or national highway, better by highway to the lake and expressway back to Xining.
Of course, you can continue your trip to Golmud, Kunlun Mountains, and further to Lhasa on the Golmud-Lhasa highway.















*Cycling is also popular!












*
@Dungeness @terranMarine @ahojunk @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway under construction*
(China Daily) 09:47, November 19, 2016

Aerial photo taken on Nov 18, 2016 shows pier concrete pouring at the construction site of Guanting Reservoir Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway. The construction of main project of the bridge is scheduled to be finished in 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Winter sports afficionados from Beijing would appreciate the early completion of this HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Faster to Yunnan with new high-speed rail*
(CRI Online) 10:51, November 21, 2016




An aerial photo shows a high-speed train travelling through the countryside in Kaili, Guizhou province,on June 22, 2016. As part of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway, the section linking Shanghai and Guiyang was opened last year.[Photo/Xinhua]

The Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway is set to open in late December, making the over 2,300 kilometer journey take only nine hours, said a tourism promotion campaign of Kunming.

Currently, the direct regular rail between Shanghai and Kunming, Shanghai–Kunming Railway, would take a whopping 35-40 hours.

The section that links Shanghai and Guiyang was opened last year.

After the other part of the railway opening at the end of 2016, passengers will need only nine hours from Shanghai to Kunming, as the speed being 350km/h.

The high-speed rail will also cut travel times from Hangzhou to Kunming to 8 hours, 5.5 hours if you start from Nanchang and 4 hours from Changsha.

Yunnan province has been one of the top ten most popular cities for tourists in China, with this year's number of tourists to Kunming double that of last year, according to tourism site lvmama.com.

The new Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway also makes it possible for tourists in neighboring provinces such as Sichuan to make trips there on weekends.

Kunming's tourism authorities said that after the opening of the high-speed railway, the number of tourists to Kunming is expected to rise from 10.25% to 20%.

In 2020, the number of trips by people to Kunming is expected to be 150 million, with an estimated 30 million brought by high-speed railways.

Analysts from lvmama.com are also estimating that the price of high-speed train tickets to Kunming is expected to be significantly lower than the price of airplane tickets.

Yunnan is also helping budget travelers by instating some policies for the grand opening of the new high-speed railway link.

Within the first month since the opening day, some hotels will offer 10% to 50% discounts, and tickets for scenic areas will be a 50% cheaper if you can present a Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway ticket.




An aerial photo shows a high-speed train travelling through the countryside in Kaili, Guizhou province,on June 22, 2016. As part of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway, the section linking Shanghai and Guiyang was opened last year.[Photo/Xinhua]





A high-speed train on track for testing in Southwest China's Guizhou province, Sept 21, 2016.[Photo/VCG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

For some unknown reason, I love this picture.

It is green, tracks are straight, smooth and neat. The viaducts are nicely arranged. Nearby is a nice looking village.

The surrounding is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> *Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway under construction*
> (China Daily) 09:47, November 19, 2016
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov 18, 2016 shows pier concrete pouring at the construction site of Guanting Reservoir Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway. The construction of main project of the bridge is scheduled to be finished in 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


i am very looking forward to the new HSR statin at Badaling Great Wall!















The new terminal station in Beijing's north for this HSR also looks good.







ahojunk said:


> View attachment 353948
> 
> 
> For some unknown reason, I love this picture.
> 
> It is green, tracks are straight, smooth and neat. The viaducts are nicely arranged. Nearby is a nice looking village.
> 
> The surrounding is just beautiful.



How about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*How to build Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR?
818km*

The Henan Province section to open in 2019
Hubei/Chongqing sections to open in 2022











*1000+km Zhengzhou-Wanzhou-Chongqing HSR
250km-long Chongqing-Wanznhou HSR will be open late this month.....*
in 2022, Chongqing-Beijing HSR corridor will be formed!
@cirr @ahojunk @powastick @TaiShang


















110k replies in the topic bar forum of Chongqing-Wanzhou HSR.....
http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=渝万高铁&ie=utf-8&pn=0

*LMAO.....*
Fake news in the forum that this HSR will be open today.....
Thousands of gather at the new stations to see nothing.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

LMAO
Electric buses are ready.....
And some people think the new line has already opened.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Golden Phoenix and Blue Dolphin trainsets complete test programme*

21 Nov 2016

CHINA: The two prototype China Standard high speed EMUs being tested by China Railway Corp have successfully completed more that 600 000 km of trial running, under a programme that began in June 2015.

The 350 km/h China Standard EMUs have been developed using purely domestic technology, unlike the 23 types of high speed train currently operating in China which draw on international designs. Three trainsets were built by different manufacturers using standardised traction equipment, bogies and other key components, of which two were used for the testing programme. One, code-named Blue Dolphin, was built by CRRC Qingdao Sifang, while the Golden Phoenix was developed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and the third by CRRC Tangshan.

The trains have been tested on three routes to confirm their suitability for different track structures. These included sections of the Datong – Xi'an high speed line and the recently-opened Zhengzhou – Xuzhou route as well as the older Dalian – Shenyang Passenger-Dedicated Line. The trains have been tested at up to 385 km/h in various climatic conditions.

According to CRRC Chief Engineer He Huawu, the trains have demonstrated 'good compatibility with relevant international standards', and there has not been a single failure 'due to manufacturing defects or wheel-rail interaction'.

Following the completion of the testing programme at the end of October, the two prototypes have been returned to their respective manufacturers. They will now be stripped down for investigation, in order to assess the condition of key components after an estimated 630 000 km of operation.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...olphin-trainsets-complete-test-programme.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Golden Phoenix and Blue Dolphin trainsets complete test programme*
> 
> 21 Nov 2016
> 
> CHINA: The two prototype China Standard high speed EMUs being tested by China Railway Corp have successfully completed more that 600 000 km of trial running, under a programme that began in June 2015.
> 
> The 350 km/h China Standard EMUs have been developed using purely domestic technology, unlike the 23 types of high speed train currently operating in China which draw on international designs. Three trainsets were built by different manufacturers using standardised traction equipment, bogies and other key components, of which two were used for the testing programme. One, code-named Blue Dolphin, was built by CRRC Qingdao Sifang, while the Golden Phoenix was developed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and the third by CRRC Tangshan.
> 
> The trains have been tested on three routes to confirm their suitability for different track structures. These included sections of the Datong – Xi'an high speed line and the recently-opened Zhengzhou – Xuzhou route as well as the older Dalian – Shenyang Passenger-Dedicated Line. The trains have been tested at up to 385 km/h in various climatic conditions.
> 
> According to CRRC Chief Engineer He Huawu, the trains have demonstrated 'good compatibility with relevant international standards', and there has not been a single failure 'due to manufacturing defects or wheel-rail interaction'.
> 
> Following the completion of the testing programme at the end of October, the two prototypes have been returned to their respective manufacturers. They will now be stripped down for investigation, in order to assess the condition of key components after an estimated 630 000 km of operation.
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...olphin-trainsets-complete-test-programme.html


wow, congrats, finally, 600 000km!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> *Golden Phoenix and Blue Dolphin trainsets complete test programme*
> 
> 21 Nov 2016
> 
> CHINA: The two prototype China Standard high speed EMUs being tested by China Railway Corp have successfully completed more that 600 000 km of trial running, under a programme that began in June 2015.
> 
> The 350 km/h China Standard EMUs have been developed using purely domestic technology, unlike the 23 types of high speed train currently operating in China which draw on international designs. Three trainsets were built by different manufacturers using standardised traction equipment, bogies and other key components, of which two were used for the testing programme. One, code-named Blue Dolphin, was built by CRRC Qingdao Sifang, while the Golden Phoenix was developed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and the third by CRRC Tangshan.
> 
> The trains have been tested on three routes to confirm their suitability for different track structures. These included sections of the Datong – Xi'an high speed line and the recently-opened Zhengzhou – Xuzhou route as well as the older Dalian – Shenyang Passenger-Dedicated Line. The trains have been tested at up to 385 km/h in various climatic conditions.
> 
> According to CRRC Chief Engineer He Huawu, the trains have demonstrated 'good compatibility with relevant international standards', and there has not been a single failure 'due to manufacturing defects or wheel-rail interaction'.
> 
> Following the completion of the testing programme at the end of October, the two prototypes have been returned to their respective manufacturers. They will now be stripped down for investigation, in order to assess the condition of key components after an estimated 630 000 km of operation.
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...olphin-trainsets-complete-test-programme.html


Wow! This is really thorough testing.

We can be very confident this China Standard HSR EMU is world class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amember

CCTV4 Across China series.
China HSR with English sub!!!
pretty sure it's not been posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> Hopefully, you will establish manufacturing facilities in India to sell this equipment in India. Many Chinese cos have already established their manufacturing facilities and hopefully more will follow
> 
> For example
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ns-in-india/story-LSuBep383M83tujO3GWCZI.html
> 
> There is great scope of cooperation between our 2 countries

















Chinese journalist in Mumbai, looking for potential on the old suburban railways and experiencing the new metro


----------



## AndrewJin

Amember said:


> CCTV4 Acros China series.
> China HSR with English sub!!!
> pretty sure it's not been posted before.


I've never watched it before!
Thank you so much!

@powastick @anant_s @long_ @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Jlaw @Dungeness Check it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Pretty amazing! Will be cool if there's HSR specialized in carrying cargo, not human passenger only. Carry some stuff like document that need to send in short time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amember

@AndrewJin 
i think this video is the second part which focus on maglev technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Trolled by CRRC. 
LOL. 

***

*174-kilometer railway linking Beijing, Zhangjiakou in progress*
Xinhua, November 26, 2016
​

The construction site of Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway is seen in Xuanhua District of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 25, 2016. To prepare for the 2022 Winter Olympics Games, the construction of the 174-kilometer railway linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou is in progress. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao) 

​

The construction site of Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway is seen in Xuanhua District of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 25, 2016. To prepare for the 2022 Winter Olympics Games, the construction of the 174-kilometer railway linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou is in progress. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)





The construction site of Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway is seen in Xuanhua District of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 25, 2016. To prepare for the 2022 Winter Olympics Games, the construction of the 174-kilometer railway linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou is in progress. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Dining car of slow trains in 1980s
















*
@TaiShang @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Godman @Götterdämmerung 



TaiShang said:


> Trolled by CRRC.
> LOL.
> 
> ***
> 
> *174-kilometer railway linking Beijing, Zhangjiakou in progress*
> Xinhua, November 26, 2016
> 
> 
> ​
> The construction site of Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway is seen in Xuanhua District of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 25, 2016. To prepare for the 2022 Winter Olympics Games, the construction of the 174-kilometer railway linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou is in progress. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The construction site of Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway is seen in Xuanhua District of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 25, 2016. To prepare for the 2022 Winter Olympics Games, the construction of the 174-kilometer railway linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou is in progress. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction site of Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway is seen in Xuanhua District of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 25, 2016. To prepare for the 2022 Winter Olympics Games, the construction of the 174-kilometer railway linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou is in progress. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)


Plenty of time ahead of 2022.
Very quick!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Bohai Bay HSR 





*环渤海地区城际交通线*

据水母网11月27日报道，自青荣城铁（青岛-烟台-威海-荣成城际铁路）11月中旬实现全线通车后，又一条有关铁路的好消息传来：环渤海高铁研究方案获得原则通过，山东省明确：设计时速按照350公里考虑。






山东三横三纵快速铁路网

环渤海铁路将连接烟台站、烟台南站

针对未来环渤海高铁项目的详细情况，近日烟台市发改委对此进行公开回复：9月上旬研究单位向山东省发改委进行了项目预可行性研究成果汇报，研究方案获得原则通过，铁路既接烟台站也接烟台南站。山东省明确设计时速按照350公里考虑，要求立即启动项目可行性研究和全部支持性文件的编制工作，同步加快深入研究落实资金筹措方案，建设资金落实后即可开工建设，现阶段相关工作以烟台市为主推进。

据介绍，在11月初，烟台市发改委就召开了市直有关部门、相关单位和县市区参加的项目可行性研究工作协调会，要求有关方面全力配合研究单位的现场初测和资料收集等工作，会后研究单位即已入场开展相关工作。

建成后烟台将经滨州直接对接京津冀

去年10月，国家发改委办网站发布《环渤海地区合作发展纲要》（以下简称《纲要》），提出要把环渤海地区建设成为中国经济增长和转型升级新引擎、区域协调发展体制创新和生态文明建设示范区、面向亚太地区的全方位开放合作门户。

整个环渤海地区的发展，交通规划自然是区域发展的重中之重。作为山东半岛的重要城市，烟台在《纲要》中被多次提及，铁路方面有天津到烟台的快速客运铁路以及中韩铁路轮渡、渤海海峡跨海通道建设。

铁路方面，《纲要》提出加快推进新线建设和既有线路扩能改造，构建高效密集的轨道交通网。加强跨区域综合通道和城市群内部城际通道建设。规划建设环渤海地区城际铁路，研究推进中韩铁路轮渡、渤海海峡跨海通道建设前期工作。这其中，具体的快速客运铁路有：呼和浩特—张家口—北京、北京—沈阳、北京—霸州、青岛—济南—石家庄—太原、通辽—京沈、赤峰—京沈、大西客专大同—原平段、张家口—大同、呼和浩特—包头—鄂尔多斯、天津—黄骅—滨州—东营—烟台快速铁路。城际铁路方面，要规划建设京津冀、山东半岛、辽中南、呼包鄂榆地区城际铁路。

2014年4月，国家发改委在对《环渤海地区山东省城际轨道交通网规划（调整） 》的批复中同意建设山东省环渤海快速铁路通道，环渤海快速铁路将涵盖滨州、东营、潍坊、烟台等城市，基本与德龙烟铁路方向相同，规划线路包括德州-东营（185公里）、东营-潍坊（110公里）、东营-烟台（280公里），计划投资600多亿元，是山东省“三纵三横”快速铁路网中北部通道的重要组成部分。环渤海快速铁路建成后，烟台将经滨州直接对接京津冀，也可从德州连接京沪，并可通过青荣城际直达青烟威。

环渤海高铁与德龙烟铁路方向大致相同，全长约575公里。连接烟台和德州的德龙烟铁路线路全长588公里。对照这一里程，环渤海高铁兴建后，烟台到德州的高铁运行时间将控制在2个小时。目前德州到北京的高铁运行时间为1个多小时，两段时间相加，烟台市民借由环渤海高铁前往北京的旅行时间约为3个小时，比目前15个小时的运行时间整整提速12个小时。

龙烟铁路推动烟台西部发展

被称为“第二条胶济铁路”的龙烟铁路计划明年5月通车，建成后将与德大铁路、既有大莱龙线路统称为德龙烟铁路，并共同构成了山西煤炭基地至环渤海港口的便捷通道该铁路定位为客货共线铁路，具备客运功能。龙烟铁路通车后，将改变西部几个县市区没有铁路的历史，成为烟台市通往西部腹地的重要通道，可以将烟台市的粮食、化肥、煤炭等物资源源不断地输送过去，对烟台市经济发展的带动作用不可忽视。

目前，德大铁路已经通车；龙烟铁路正在建设。据烟台市发改委工作人员介绍，根据上报待批的可行性研究报告，大莱龙铁路在烟台设有沙河、莱州、朱桥、招远、龙口西五个车站，其中莱州、招远、龙口西具备客运功能；龙烟铁路在烟台设有13个车站（所），包括芦头、龙口市、北沟、王李、蓬莱市、刘家沟、潮水、烟台西港、大季家、八角、烟台西、北皂和珠玑，其中龙口市、蓬莱市、烟台西站具备客运功能。

龙烟铁路龙烟铁路全线沿海，它的建成将串起渤海湾的多个港口，滨州港、东营港、潍坊港、莱州港、龙口港、烟台港都在串联之中。同时，将与大莱龙铁路和即将开工建设的黄大铁路（黄骅—大家洼）连为一体，形成一条新的环渤海经济通道；通过蓝烟铁路和渤海铁路轮渡与全国铁路相连，极大地将港口资源共享整合，提高港口群体的竞争力，提升临港产业的规模和档次，进一步确立烟台在全国东部沿海城市的交通枢纽地位。

潍莱高铁将“缩短”烟济距离

自从烟台通了动车，烟台到济南的距离从过去的六七个小时缩短到如今的3个半小时。目前正在全力推进的潍莱高铁将再拉近烟台与济南的距离，未来潍莱高铁建成后，青荣城际线路列车可直接从莱西北站经潍莱高铁通过潍坊北站直接进入济青高铁，不用再绕道青岛北站进入济青高铁，届时烟台到济南只需2个小时，烟台到北京约3.5小时。

潍莱高铁是指潍坊至莱西的一条高速铁路，已列入山东省综合交通2020年近期规划，成为省内 “三横”快速铁路网的“中部通道”。根据今年进行的环评公示内容显示，新建潍坊至莱西铁路客运专线位于山东省胶东半岛腹地，自西向东横穿潍坊东北部、青岛市北部。线路起自济青高铁潍坊北站，向东经寒亭区、昌邑市、平度市、莱西市，止于青荣城际铁路莱西北站。潍莱高铁计划2019年与济青高铁同步建成通车。

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Bohai Bay HSR
> 
> View attachment 356109
> 
> *环渤海地区城际交通线*
> 
> 据水母网11月27日报道，自青荣城铁（青岛-烟台-威海-荣成城际铁路）11月中旬实现全线通车后，又一条有关铁路的好消息传来：环渤海高铁研究方案获得原则通过，山东省明确：设计时速按照350公里考虑。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 山东三横三纵快速铁路网
> 
> 环渤海铁路将连接烟台站、烟台南站
> 
> 针对未来环渤海高铁项目的详细情况，近日烟台市发改委对此进行公开回复：9月上旬研究单位向山东省发改委进行了项目预可行性研究成果汇报，研究方案获得原则通过，铁路既接烟台站也接烟台南站。山东省明确设计时速按照350公里考虑，要求立即启动项目可行性研究和全部支持性文件的编制工作，同步加快深入研究落实资金筹措方案，建设资金落实后即可开工建设，现阶段相关工作以烟台市为主推进。
> 
> 据介绍，在11月初，烟台市发改委就召开了市直有关部门、相关单位和县市区参加的项目可行性研究工作协调会，要求有关方面全力配合研究单位的现场初测和资料收集等工作，会后研究单位即已入场开展相关工作。
> 
> 建成后烟台将经滨州直接对接京津冀
> 
> 去年10月，国家发改委办网站发布《环渤海地区合作发展纲要》（以下简称《纲要》），提出要把环渤海地区建设成为中国经济增长和转型升级新引擎、区域协调发展体制创新和生态文明建设示范区、面向亚太地区的全方位开放合作门户。
> 
> 整个环渤海地区的发展，交通规划自然是区域发展的重中之重。作为山东半岛的重要城市，烟台在《纲要》中被多次提及，铁路方面有天津到烟台的快速客运铁路以及中韩铁路轮渡、渤海海峡跨海通道建设。
> 
> 铁路方面，《纲要》提出加快推进新线建设和既有线路扩能改造，构建高效密集的轨道交通网。加强跨区域综合通道和城市群内部城际通道建设。规划建设环渤海地区城际铁路，研究推进中韩铁路轮渡、渤海海峡跨海通道建设前期工作。这其中，具体的快速客运铁路有：呼和浩特—张家口—北京、北京—沈阳、北京—霸州、青岛—济南—石家庄—太原、通辽—京沈、赤峰—京沈、大西客专大同—原平段、张家口—大同、呼和浩特—包头—鄂尔多斯、天津—黄骅—滨州—东营—烟台快速铁路。城际铁路方面，要规划建设京津冀、山东半岛、辽中南、呼包鄂榆地区城际铁路。
> 
> 2014年4月，国家发改委在对《环渤海地区山东省城际轨道交通网规划（调整） 》的批复中同意建设山东省环渤海快速铁路通道，环渤海快速铁路将涵盖滨州、东营、潍坊、烟台等城市，基本与德龙烟铁路方向相同，规划线路包括德州-东营（185公里）、东营-潍坊（110公里）、东营-烟台（280公里），计划投资600多亿元，是山东省“三纵三横”快速铁路网中北部通道的重要组成部分。环渤海快速铁路建成后，烟台将经滨州直接对接京津冀，也可从德州连接京沪，并可通过青荣城际直达青烟威。
> 
> 环渤海高铁与德龙烟铁路方向大致相同，全长约575公里。连接烟台和德州的德龙烟铁路线路全长588公里。对照这一里程，环渤海高铁兴建后，烟台到德州的高铁运行时间将控制在2个小时。目前德州到北京的高铁运行时间为1个多小时，两段时间相加，烟台市民借由环渤海高铁前往北京的旅行时间约为3个小时，比目前15个小时的运行时间整整提速12个小时。
> 
> 龙烟铁路推动烟台西部发展
> 
> 被称为“第二条胶济铁路”的龙烟铁路计划明年5月通车，建成后将与德大铁路、既有大莱龙线路统称为德龙烟铁路，并共同构成了山西煤炭基地至环渤海港口的便捷通道该铁路定位为客货共线铁路，具备客运功能。龙烟铁路通车后，将改变西部几个县市区没有铁路的历史，成为烟台市通往西部腹地的重要通道，可以将烟台市的粮食、化肥、煤炭等物资源源不断地输送过去，对烟台市经济发展的带动作用不可忽视。
> 
> 目前，德大铁路已经通车；龙烟铁路正在建设。据烟台市发改委工作人员介绍，根据上报待批的可行性研究报告，大莱龙铁路在烟台设有沙河、莱州、朱桥、招远、龙口西五个车站，其中莱州、招远、龙口西具备客运功能；龙烟铁路在烟台设有13个车站（所），包括芦头、龙口市、北沟、王李、蓬莱市、刘家沟、潮水、烟台西港、大季家、八角、烟台西、北皂和珠玑，其中龙口市、蓬莱市、烟台西站具备客运功能。
> 
> 龙烟铁路龙烟铁路全线沿海，它的建成将串起渤海湾的多个港口，滨州港、东营港、潍坊港、莱州港、龙口港、烟台港都在串联之中。同时，将与大莱龙铁路和即将开工建设的黄大铁路（黄骅—大家洼）连为一体，形成一条新的环渤海经济通道；通过蓝烟铁路和渤海铁路轮渡与全国铁路相连，极大地将港口资源共享整合，提高港口群体的竞争力，提升临港产业的规模和档次，进一步确立烟台在全国东部沿海城市的交通枢纽地位。
> 
> 潍莱高铁将“缩短”烟济距离
> 
> 自从烟台通了动车，烟台到济南的距离从过去的六七个小时缩短到如今的3个半小时。目前正在全力推进的潍莱高铁将再拉近烟台与济南的距离，未来潍莱高铁建成后，青荣城际线路列车可直接从莱西北站经潍莱高铁通过潍坊北站直接进入济青高铁，不用再绕道青岛北站进入济青高铁，届时烟台到济南只需2个小时，烟台到北京约3.5小时。
> 
> 潍莱高铁是指潍坊至莱西的一条高速铁路，已列入山东省综合交通2020年近期规划，成为省内 “三横”快速铁路网的“中部通道”。根据今年进行的环评公示内容显示，新建潍坊至莱西铁路客运专线位于山东省胶东半岛腹地，自西向东横穿潍坊东北部、青岛市北部。线路起自济青高铁潍坊北站，向东经寒亭区、昌邑市、平度市、莱西市，止于青荣城际铁路莱西北站。潍莱高铁计划2019年与济青高铁同步建成通车。
> 
> @AndrewJin



This tunnel is equally important!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_This news is from last month but I do not think it is posted yet._

========
*Test run on rail linking China to Southeast Asia*
( CRI Online ) 16:55, October 29, 2016






A test run for a bullet train of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. The train tests the section heading *from Kunming South Railway Station down to Yuxi city in Yunnan province* and is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]






A test run for a bullet train of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. The train tests the section heading from Kunming South Railway Station down to Yuxi city in southwest China's Yunnan province and is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]






Technicians monitor a bullet train's test run on a section of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. This section of railway is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]






A technician monitors a bullet train's test run on a section of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. This section of railway is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC on track to take over Czech firm*
(China Daily) November 29, 2016






Workers check a bullet train locomotive manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corp in Zhengzhou, Henan province. A CRRC subsidiary is considering a takeover of a Czech company to expand its market share in Europe.[Photo/Xinhua]

China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's largest railway vehicle and equipment manufacturer,* is in takeover talks with Czech Republic's Skoda Transportation AS,* a move to further increase its market share in Europe's railway markets.

CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, one of CRRC's manufacturers mainly producing electric locomotives, is in charge of the talks *to buy a 100 percent stake in Skoda Transportation*, the Hunan-based company said on Sunday.

The Czech company mainly produces trams, electric locomotives, carriages and electric buses, as well as traction motors or complete drives for traffic systems. If the deal is sealed, this will be the first time the Chinese group has taken over a full-set rail transit equipment manufacturer.

The filing did not disclose the takeover price. The two parties have yet to sign any legally binding transaction document.

This move will further extend CRRC's presence in European markets.

"CRRC is shifting its focus to overseas expansion. Acquiring local companies is a more convenient method for CRRC to gain more access to Europe, compared with building the market by itself," said Cheng Hui, a researcher at the Institute of Transportation Research at the National Development and Reform Commission.

The sales revenue of Skoda Transportation reached 677 million euros ($721.3 million) in 2015, while its net income amounted to 22 million euros. The company has more than 5,000 employees.

Industry data show there is huge potential for the global rail transportation industry from a long-term perspective.

The global railway market is now valued at 162 billion euros, of which CRRC accounts for 15 percent, according to data from SCI Verkehr, an independent consultancy company for the transportation sector. The capacity is projected to exceed 190 billion euros in 2018, with an annual growth rate of 3.4 percent.

The deal is seen as CRRC's latest effort to expand overseas. Prior to that, CRRC's subsidiaries including CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive, Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co and CRRC Sifang Co invested 3 billion yuan ($434.4 million) to acquire European technologies and manufacturing parts suppliers including the United Kingdom-based Dynex and Germany's Boge Elastmetall GmbH.

Zhao Mingde, director of CRRC's strategy and planning department, said CRRC will turn into a multinational company. As it expands abroad, the company aims to manufacture in key markets, purchase local materials and utilize local manpower.

@Götterdämmerung

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _This news is from last month but I do not think it is posted yet._
> 
> ========
> *Test run on rail linking China to Southeast Asia*
> ( CRI Online ) 16:55, October 29, 2016
> 
> 
> View attachment 356469
> 
> A test run for a bullet train of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. The train tests the section heading *from Kunming South Railway Station down to Yuxi city in Yunnan province* and is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]
> 
> 
> View attachment 356470
> 
> A test run for a bullet train of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. The train tests the section heading from Kunming South Railway Station down to Yuxi city in southwest China's Yunnan province and is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]
> 
> 
> View attachment 356471
> 
> Technicians monitor a bullet train's test run on a section of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. This section of railway is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]
> 
> 
> View attachment 356472
> 
> A technician monitors a bullet train's test run on a section of an international railway connecting China to Vietnam and Laos. This section of railway is expected to open at the end of this year.[Photo: Chinanews.com]


2 trunk HSRs and one intercity HSR (the line mentioned in this article) to open in Yunnan Province last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Inter-city railway network to be built to upgrade Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration*
2016-11-29 20:37 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

An inter-city railway network is to be built in municipalities of Beijing, Tianjin, and Hebei by 2030, to push forward Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration, authorities said Monday.

According to National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), a program to build an inter-city railway network was recently approved.

"The Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region is going to serve as a new pole of growth for the Bohai Rim, and the safe and effective railway system shall connect the metropolitan area," said Cheng Shidong, a transport official with the NDRC.

*The inter-city railway network will connect cities including Beijing, Tianjin, Shijiazhuang, Tangshan, Qinhuangdao, Langfang, and Baoding*.

The Tianjin-Baoding railway, which stretches over 157 km, started running in December last year. It has shortened the commute from Tangshan to Shijiazhuang from seven hours to two-and-a-half hours.

"The Tianjin-Baoding railway can ease some of Beijing's traffic burden," said He Yongmian, chief engineer of the railway construction project.

In 2008, the Beijing-Tianjin inter-city train started running at 350 kilometers per hour and has shortened the journey between the two cities to half an hour.

Industry upgrading has also been boosted with over 850 enterprises from Beijing and Hebei establishing offices in Tianjin and over 30 billion yuan(4.36 billion U.S. dollars) investment from enterprises in Tianjin to Hebei.

"*City clusters are key to the development of a country*. The United States, the U.K. and Japan, all have major city clusters which represent 60 percent of the country's GDP, but for China, the Pearl River and Yangtze River delta regions and the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region only contribute 38 percent to GDP," said Shao Chunfu, professor at Beijing Jiaotong University.

"Transportation infrastructure is necessary for city clusters and economic development," he added.

According to the program, commute time between major cities and their surrounding counties will be significantly reduced in the region by 2020.

A railway service will also be provided between Beijing Capital International Airport and the new airport which is now under construction.

"With people travel, also comes the flow of goods and investment," said Gao Mingming, who is in charge of the railway network plan.

"Inter-city high speed railways that cover a large area are important for Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration. It will help phase out non-essential functions in Beijing and promote industry distribution in the region," he added.

Railway stations will be constructed in cities or counties with a population over 100,000, according to the program.

"A better transportation system would make up for the geographical disadvantage of small cities and counties yet highlight their cheap labor and relatively low land costs," said Xiao Jincheng, a former NRDC researcher, "Cities in the metropolitan area will be closely linked to strengthen competitiveness as a whole."

"The inter-city railway network would help push the balanced development of the region," said Zhao Hong, deputy dean of Beijing Academy of Social Sciences.

China rolled out an integration plan for Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei in 2015 to address urban problems such as traffic and air pollution and seek balanced development of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Inter-city railway network to be built to upgrade Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration*
> 2016-11-29 20:37 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> An inter-city railway network is to be built in municipalities of Beijing, Tianjin, and Hebei by 2030, to push forward Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration, authorities said Monday.
> 
> According to National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), a program to build an inter-city railway network was recently approved.
> 
> "The Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region is going to serve as a new pole of growth for the Bohai Rim, and the safe and effective railway system shall connect the metropolitan area," said Cheng Shidong, a transport official with the NDRC.
> 
> *The inter-city railway network will connect cities including Beijing, Tianjin, Shijiazhuang, Tangshan, Qinhuangdao, Langfang, and Baoding*.
> 
> The Tianjin-Baoding railway, which stretches over 157 km, started running in December last year. It has shortened the commute from Tangshan to Shijiazhuang from seven hours to two-and-a-half hours.
> 
> "The Tianjin-Baoding railway can ease some of Beijing's traffic burden," said He Yongmian, chief engineer of the railway construction project.
> 
> In 2008, the Beijing-Tianjin inter-city train started running at 350 kilometers per hour and has shortened the journey between the two cities to half an hour.
> 
> Industry upgrading has also been boosted with over 850 enterprises from Beijing and Hebei establishing offices in Tianjin and over 30 billion yuan(4.36 billion U.S. dollars) investment from enterprises in Tianjin to Hebei.
> 
> "*City clusters are key to the development of a country*. The United States, the U.K. and Japan, all have major city clusters which represent 60 percent of the country's GDP, but for China, the Pearl River and Yangtze River delta regions and the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region only contribute 38 percent to GDP," said Shao Chunfu, professor at Beijing Jiaotong University.
> 
> "Transportation infrastructure is necessary for city clusters and economic development," he added.
> 
> According to the program, commute time between major cities and their surrounding counties will be significantly reduced in the region by 2020.
> 
> A railway service will also be provided between Beijing Capital International Airport and the new airport which is now under construction.
> 
> "With people travel, also comes the flow of goods and investment," said Gao Mingming, who is in charge of the railway network plan.
> 
> "Inter-city high speed railways that cover a large area are important for Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration. It will help phase out non-essential functions in Beijing and promote industry distribution in the region," he added.
> 
> Railway stations will be constructed in cities or counties with a population over 100,000, according to the program.
> 
> "A better transportation system would make up for the geographical disadvantage of small cities and counties yet highlight their cheap labor and relatively low land costs," said Xiao Jincheng, a former NRDC researcher, "Cities in the metropolitan area will be closely linked to strengthen competitiveness as a whole."
> 
> "The inter-city railway network would help push the balanced development of the region," said Zhao Hong, deputy dean of Beijing Academy of Social Sciences.
> 
> China rolled out an integration plan for Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei in 2015 to address urban problems such as traffic and air pollution and seek balanced development of the region.








@long_ China is big a country with many provinces bigger than most countries in the world.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


>


衡水。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The fifth Standardised EMU launched 
(3rd from China North Railway, the Golden Phoenix)
*
首列由中车唐山公司生产的中国标准动车组CRH-0305近日抵达环铁开展试验，这是目前我国生产的第5列、同时也是第3列采用“金凤凰”头型（图①②）的中国标准动车组。

与之前4列中国标准动车组相比，CRH-0305最大的特点就是在车头、头车侧墙上张贴“和谐号”字样（图③④）。

与之前2列“金凤凰”CRH-0503（长客第1列）、CRH-0507（长客第2列）相比：
0305与0507均设有车窗上方金黄色腰线（0503不设腰线）；
0305与0503均为双滑板受电弓（见图⑥，0507为单滑板）；
0305与0503采用相同的车厢连接风挡（见图⑦）。

CRH-0305仍然采用T-M-T-M-M-T-M-T（4M4T）动力分布方式，

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*4 weeks to go!
Yunnan Province's first THREE HSRs

Fuyuan North


















*
@powastick @GeraltofRivia @long_ @Godman @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Rasengan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan-Wuhan Airport-Xiaogan HSR to open in days!
The first section of Wuhan-Xi'an HSR, connecting Central China and Northwest China























*

@Place Of Space @jkroo @dy1022 @Chinese Bamboo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *4 weeks to go!
> Yunnan Province's first THREE HSRs
> 
> Fuyuan North
> View attachment 357074
> View attachment 357079
> View attachment 357077
> View attachment 357075
> View attachment 357078
> View attachment 357076
> *
> @powastick @GeraltofRivia @long_ @Godman @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Rasengan



*More stations are ready!

Qujing North
Shanghai-Kunming HSR*











*Guangnan County Railway Station
Nanning-Kunming HSR to open on 26 Dec. 2016



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*On the fast track to expansion*
(China Daily) 08:34, December 05, 2016

*With production units abroad gathering speed, CRRC eyes 35% of sales from overseas markets*








China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, the country's railway vehicle and equipment exporter, will augment both overseas production and R&D to increase overseas sales revenue substantially.

In 2015, CRRC's overseas sales reached 26.57 billion yuan ($3.86 billion), up 67 percent year-on-year, and accounted for 7 percent of total sales. It is seeking to boost the figure to 35 percent by 2025 (that is, the end of the 14th Five-Year Plan).

The goal is to grab more market share from established global rivals. Its sales in 2015 reached 243.7 billion yuan, up over 8 percent year-on-year, earning a profit of 16.3 billion yuan, up over 17 percent.

Zheng Changhong, former CRRC's deputy chairman, said the group expects a total of $8 billion worth of orders from overseas customers by the end of this year.

"The opportunities come from surging demand in both developed and developing countries for high-speed railroads, improved railway infrastructure, upgradation of subway systems, passenger services and regional connectivity, as well as their desire to create jobs and new commercial areas," said Zheng, who retired last week.

*CRRC's main competitors are France's Alstom SA, Germany's Siemens AG and Canada's Bombardier Inc. The other three have over 30 percent of international business in railway vehicles, related products, operations-related solutions and maintenance.*

CRRC's biggest customer is still China Railway Corp, the country's railway operator.

Eager to enhance earnings from this fast-growing industry and prevent unhealthy competition among Chinese firms in overseas markets, the Chinese government decided to merge two former rivals, CSR Corp and CNR Corp, to form CRRC in 2015.

*The State-owned enterprise now has 190,000 employees and 430 subsidiaries, including five listed companies, throughout the world.*

Zheng said the merged entity has managed to cut overlapping investment worth 1 billion yuan, including building manufacturing facilities in a number of Chinese cities, and "will gear up to export bullet trains, subway cars, rail technologies and equipment".

*Till date, CRRC has shipped and deployed its railway vehicles, parts, signalling systems, maintenance and other service businesses to markets in 102 countries and regions, accounting for 83 percent of countries that operate railway services in the world.*

"The world's rail-transport market is not as hot as in the past years, just like the global economy. Infrastructure construction needs money. The general demand is falling," said Zhao Mingde, director of CRRC's strategy and planning department.

"Many foreign governments also ask us to build plants in their countries as part of the deal to continue the business."

*With a total asset amount of 22.6 billion yuan, the Chinese company has set up 56 branches such as CRRC North America or CRRC South America in 21 countries with 4,625 employees*.

In August, CRRC's first joint venture plant in India/South Asia started operations. India has one of the world's most extensive rail systems.

The joint venture, CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd, is based in Bavo Industrial District, Haryana state, near the national capital New Delhi. *The manufacturing base saw an investment of $63.4 million. The Chinese side holds a 51 percent stake in the venture.*

Even though CRRC has set goals to double its global sales to as much as $15 billion by 2020, Zhao said localization, quality after-sales services and reasonably-priced advanced products will be key to overcoming business uncertainty caused by declining global demand and trade protectionism in certain regions.

"Under such circumstances, we wouldn't mind building 'competitor-partner' relations with rivals to win bids in certain markets if it's necessary," said Chen Dayong, general manager of CRRC's international business department.

For instance, CRRC and Bombardier agreed in September to expand their relationship and join forces on international bids. They will cooperate to develop the market of New York's aging subway system.

The Chinese company will also deliver its first train built at its manufacturing plant in Springfield, Massachusetts, to the Boston transit system in 2018. The construction work was completed in August.

*In March, CRRC also won a bid in Chicago to produce 846 metro rail cars, a record in the developed markets.*

The group now operates plants that produce electric locomotives, electric multiple units and subway trains in South Africa, Malaysia, Turkey and Iran. The goal is to tap key countries and regional markets around each plant.

CRRC's subsidiaries, including CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co and CRRC Sifang Co, have invested 3 billion yuan so far *to acquire European technologies and manufacturing parts suppliers, including the United Kingdom-based Dynex and Germany's Boge Elastmetail GmbH.*

CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, one of CRRC's manufacturers mainly producing electric locomotives, is also in takeover talks with Czech Republic's Skoda Transportation. Any deal would mark the Chinese group's first takeover of a full-fledged rail transit equipment manufacturer.

Skoda Transportation mainly produces trams, electric locomotives, carriages, electric buses, traction motors and complete drives for traffic systems.

"Widening the international sales network and manufacturing bases in overseas markets can help not only the Chinese rail equipment manufacturer but infrastructure and service providers, who can enhance their localization abilities. Expanded global play could also help gain political and public support through local employment," said Cheng Hui, a researcher at the Institute of Transportation Research under the National Development and Reform Commission.

By 2015-end, China had built more than 19,210 km of high-speed railroads country-wide, building a solid foundation for an industry that can generate new market growth points during the nation's 13th Five-Year Plan period.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Wuhan-Wuhan Airport-Xiaogan HSR to open in days!
> The first section of Wuhan-Xi'an HSR, connecting Central China and Northwest China
> 
> View attachment 357243
> 
> View attachment 357244
> View attachment 357240
> 
> View attachment 357242
> View attachment 357241
> 
> View attachment 357239
> *
> 
> @Place Of Space @jkroo @dy1022 @Chinese Bamboo
> 
> View attachment 357246



*Wuhan-Wuhan Airport-Xiaogan HSR opens!
The first section of Wuhan-Xi'an HSR, connecting Central China and Northwest China

Xiaogan City









Wuhan International Airport
Underground HSR Station




















The terminal station in Wuhan City, Hankou Railway Station



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*High-speed train cuts Beijing-Kunming travel time by 21 hours*

chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2016-12-07 11:08

Here is an exciting news for those who stay in Beijing but plan to get together with family in Yunnan during this Spring Festival. A new high-speed train will take them only half a day to get to their home, about 3,000 km from Beijing.

With the completion of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway, Yunnan is now part of the national high-speed rail network. According to the schedule, which will come into effect by Jan 5, 2017, it will take 13 hours from Beijing to Kunming, capital of Yunnan province, 21 hours less than the current time it takes by the fastest train and 31 hours less than by a general train.

Two pairs of train will run between the two cities, according to the plan.

Besides Kunming, Futian in South China's Guangdong province, and Shaoxing in East china's Zhejiang province are two other cities that have been connected for the first time with Beijing by high-speed trains.

This year's Spring Festival rush will begin on Jan 13 and end on Feb 21, during which time nearly 3 billion trips are expected.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_27598873.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *High-speed train cuts Beijing-Kunming travel time by 21 hours*
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2016-12-07 11:08
> 
> Here is an exciting news for those who stay in Beijing but plan to get together with family in Yunnan during this Spring Festival. A new high-speed train will take them only half a day to get to their home, about 3,000 km from Beijing.
> 
> With the completion of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway, Yunnan is now part of the national high-speed rail network. According to the schedule, which will come into effect by Jan 5, 2017, it will take 13 hours from Beijing to Kunming, capital of Yunnan province, 21 hours less than the current time it takes by the fastest train and 31 hours less than by a general train.
> 
> Two pairs of train will run between the two cities, according to the plan.
> 
> Besides Kunming, Futian in South China's Guangdong province, and Shaoxing in East china's Zhejiang province are two other cities that have been connected for the first time with Beijing by high-speed trains.
> 
> This year's Spring Festival rush will begin on Jan 13 and end on Feb 21, during which time nearly 3 billion trips are expected.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_27598873.htm



*This is the biggest news of Chinese HSR industry of 2016!
The final leg of Shanghai-Kunming HSR will be open in less than 3 weeks!!!

Anshun City is ready!














So many bullet trains for Anshun West Station!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Peacock South Railway Station!
To be the terminal of three HSRs at the end of 2016












*

@GeraltofRivia @Tiqiu @anant_s @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Maintain railways in the cloud*
*Bai'se track maintenance division, Nanning Railway Bureau, Southwest China*

*



*
*



*
*






*
*



*
@cirr @powastick @anant_s @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*New low-speed Intercity EMU unveiled!!!
CJ6-0601 (temporary name)
4 cars, 160km/h (4M+0T)
CRRC Zhuzhou Subsidiary's first EMU for the domestic market
















*

由中车株机公司生产的时速160公里城际动车组近日揭开神秘面纱，列车暂定名CJ6-0601。列车编组4辆，2车、3车设有受电弓、无障碍席位，卫生间设在3车。列车内部采用城际动车组常用的“2+2”式座椅排布方式，并以车门为中心对称展开，全列约254张座位。CJ6型动车组的研制有望成为中车株机进入国内动车组市场的跳板。

@JSCh @ahojunk @powastick @anant_s @jkroo 


*This is the first time CRRC Zhuzhou factory enters the EMU market, previous famous for metro and locomotive manufacturing.*
*@jkroo Made-in-Hunan Province!  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *4 weeks to go!
> Yunnan Province's first THREE HSRs
> 
> Fuyuan North
> View attachment 357074
> View attachment 357079
> View attachment 357077
> View attachment 357075
> View attachment 357078
> View attachment 357076
> *
> @powastick @GeraltofRivia @long_ @Godman @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Rasengan




*Guiyang CRH division stewardess travel to Panxian County
Promoting the coming inauguration of Guiyang-Kunming section and Panxian Station 
of Shanghai-Kunming HSR













*

*Guiyang high-speed railway boom!*
Shanghai-Kunming HSR (Shanghai-Guiyang and Guiyang-Kunming section)
Guiyang-Kaiyang Intercity HSR
Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR





@Mista @PARIKRAMA @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Nan Yang @somsak @Huan @el che @Chinese Bamboo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> *Guiyang high-speed railway boom!*
> Shanghai-Kunming HSR (Shanghai-Guiyang and Guiyang-Kunming section)
> Guiyang-Kaiyang Intercity HSR
> Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR
> 
> View attachment 359100
> 
> @Mista @PARIKRAMA @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Nan Yang @somsak @Huan @el che @Chinese Bamboo


*Amazing Guizhou!* The most mountainous region in China, also the host of the most spectacular bridges (just recall the highest one, Beipanjiang Bridge Duge 北盘江特大桥) and tunnels in the China as well as in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Guiyang CRH division stewardess travel to Panxian County
> Promoting the coming inauguration of Guiyang-Kunming section and Panxian Station
> of Shanghai-Kunming HSR
> 
> View attachment 359069
> View attachment 359070
> View attachment 359071
> View attachment 359072
> *
> 
> *Guiyang high-speed railway boom!*
> Shanghai-Kunming HSR (Shanghai-Guiyang and Guiyang-Kunming section)
> Guiyang-Kaiyang Intercity HSR
> Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR
> 
> View attachment 359100
> 
> @Mista @PARIKRAMA @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Nan Yang @somsak @Huan @el che @Chinese Bamboo




*Promoting local tourism *
*Promoting railway safety at local village schools*
Panxian County, Guizhou Province

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Maintain railways in the cloud*
> *Bai'se track maintenance division, Nanning Railway Bureau, Southwest China*
> 
> *
> View attachment 359048
> *
> *
> View attachment 359044
> *
> *
> View attachment 359046
> View attachment 359047
> *
> *
> View attachment 359045
> *
> @cirr @powastick @anant_s @JSCh



Backbones of the nation...

辛苦了。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 359100
> 
> @Mista @PARIKRAMA @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Nan Yang @somsak @Huan @el che @Chinese Bamboo



What the Heck is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 354003
> 
> 
> View attachment 354004


Wow, *very picturesque railways,* and I guess both locations are in the mountainous Guizhou.
[*Correction:* see AndrewJin's following post]



TaiShang said:


> *On the fast track to expansion*
> (China Daily) 08:34, December 05, 2016
> 
> *With production units abroad gathering speed, CRRC eyes 35% of sales from overseas markets*.


The correct link is:
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-12/05/content_27566060.htm

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*China High Speed Train (Bullet Train)*
High speed trains, which are also called bullet, fast, or CRH trains, are identified as G, D and C trains in China.

Currently, there are about 2,000 high speed trains running along the high speed rail with a length of over 20,000 kilometres, covering almost every large city and most tourism destinations. Their top speed is 300 km/h, which is planned to increase to 350 km/h in the near future.

Painted in white or grey with a ‘bullet’ locomotive, the high speed trains can be easily recognized.

*Development and Current Network*

Since the earliest high speed rail line, Beijing - Tianjin Inter-city High Speed Rail Line was opened *in 2008*, China has developed a dense high speed railway network as long as *20,000 kilometers* [*as of September 2016*]..

It mainly consists of *four North-South and four East-West trunk lines*, and some inter-city lines, greatly shortening the travel time in China.

The country does not stop extending its high speed railway network. According to the plan, the high speed rail will reach *30,000 kilometers by 2020* and the network will consist of *eight North-South and eight East-West trunk lines by 2030*.

*China High Speed Railway Map*

High Speed Railway *Operation Map* (Last Update: November, 2016)







High Speed Railway *Planning Map* (Last Update: November, 2016)






Map of China *Cities with High Speed Train Service* (Last Update: October, 2016)
_(Look, Kunming is still coloured in blue, but pretty soon it will change into the green one)_






Planning Map of China's *Overseas* High Speed Railway Project (Last Update: October, 2016)





Source: travelchinaguide

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Amember said:


> CCTV4 Across China series.
> China HSR with English sub!!!
> pretty sure it's not been posted before.





Amember said:


> @AndrewJin
> i think this video is the second part which focus on maglev technology.


Very good documentaries from CCTV 4 中文国际 about China's High-Speed Rail, parts of the Across China series 走遍中国, worth to watch for everyone who's willing to know.

These two videos come in 1080p; each with the same duration of 26:26, and have both Chinese and English subtitles.

CCTV 4 - China's High-Speed Rail





CCTV 4 - China's High-Speed Rail - Part 2: Focusing on Maglev Train





*Thanks to Amember* for bringing these documentaries to our attention

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> What the Heck is this?


3 HSRs near Guiyang North Station....
Hope we could see 3-6 bullet trains on 3 lines photo soon!



samsara said:


> Wow, *very picturesque railways,* and I guess both locations are in the mountainous Guizhou.



Not really correct.

Both are of karst landform.

But this is a very Guangxi-style scenery.


















About the other photo I'm not sure in Guizhou or Guangxi.
It can be in anywhere of Southwest China.

Guangxi





Hubei Province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

@AndrewJin @TaiShang 

Can you please elaborate on cost burden and budget mechanism for these massive projects? I wish to know how these projects are funded and if there is a private participation in terms of money or entire cost burden is borne by government.


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> @AndrewJin @TaiShang
> 
> Can you please elaborate on cost burden and budget mechanism for these massive projects? I wish to know how these projects are funded and if there is a private participation in terms of money or entire cost burden is borne by government.


Shared by local government and central government.
How much one contributes will decide the shares in the company founded for a certain railway.
Most construction companies and suppliers are state/province/city-owned enterprises.



samsara said:


> Wow, *very picturesque railways,* and I guess both locations are in the mountainous Guizhou.
> [*Correction:* see AndrewJin's following post]
> 
> 
> The correct link is:
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-12/05/content_27566060.htm
> 
> ** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **
> 
> *China High Speed Train (Bullet Train)*
> High speed trains, which are also called bullet, fast, or CRH trains, are identified as G, D and C trains in China.
> 
> Currently, there are about 2,000 high speed trains running along the high speed rail with a length of over 20,000 kilometres, covering almost every large city and most tourism destinations. Their top speed is 300 km/h, which is planned to increase to 350 km/h in the near future.
> 
> Painted in white or grey with a ‘bullet’ locomotive, the high speed trains can be easily recognized.
> 
> *Development and Current Network*
> 
> Since the earliest high speed rail line, Beijing - Tianjin Inter-city High Speed Rail Line was opened *in 2008*, China has developed a dense high speed railway network as long as *20,000 kilometers* [*as of September 2016*]..
> 
> It mainly consists of *four North-South and four East-West trunk lines*, and some inter-city lines, greatly shortening the travel time in China.
> 
> The country does not stop extending its high speed railway network. According to the plan, the high speed rail will reach *30,000 kilometers by 2020* and the network will consist of *eight North-South and eight East-West trunk lines by 2030*.
> 
> *China High Speed Railway Map*
> 
> High Speed Railway *Operation Map* (Last Update: November, 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Speed Railway *Planning Map* (Last Update: November, 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of China *Cities with High Speed Train Service* (Last Update: October, 2016)
> _(Look, Kunming is still coloured in blue, but pretty soon it will change into the green one)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning Map of China's *Overseas* High Speed Railway Project (Last Update: October, 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: travelchinaguide


Nearly all the provincial capitals have HSR services, except for Kunming (3 weeks later), Ningxia (2018), Lhasa (unknown). Hohhot has an isolated semi-HSR, 200-250km/h, will be connected to the national HSR network when Hohhot-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR opens in 2018-2019. Haikou is on the Hainan Island Ring HSR, a tunnel to the mainland is proposed.

https://defence.pk/threads/china-hs...inal-translation.363685/page-126#post-8687773

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*The highest and largest highspeed railway arch and Guangzhao dam*
*世界高铁第一桥与光照水电站*


 Chinese bridge
Published on 30 Oct 2016

Beipanjiang railway bridge Qinglong, a 445m span, 295m high arch, is the highest and largest highspeed railway arch in the world,also the largest concrete arch. Located 2 km downstream of 200m high Guangzhao dam, Qinglong county, Guizhou, China. This is the only one large arch bridge can seen 350 km/h high speed train on it, because all other highspeed railway in Guizhou and Yunnan province are 250 km/h.

沪昆高铁晴隆北盘江铁路桥，为主跨445米，高达295米的拱桥。不仅是世界高铁最大、最高的拱桥，也是世界第一大混凝土拱桥，世界铁路实质第一高桥（世界铁路第一高桥在临近贵州纳界河大桥，但那桥跨过一个水库，距离水库水面只有280米高）。同时是唯一可以行驶350公里/小时列车的大型高铁拱桥，其他几条云贵高原高铁都是250公里/小时设计时速。位于贵州关岭、晴隆两县之间的北盘江上，200米高的光照水电站大坝下游2公里处。晴隆县因山高谷深，是抗战时中缅公路的要冲，著名的“24道拐”既位于该县，同时也是上世纪90年代按人均统计下的全国最穷县。
该桥是未来拍摄高速列车最佳地点，今年底沪昆高铁西段通车后火车迷不要忘记去拍车！从沪昆高速公路北盘江东西两个出口（岗乌、晴隆）下都可以到达，东面的岗乌出口稍微近一些（其实从沪昆高速公路北盘江大桥上可以清晰看到该桥，只是相距二十多公里，必须晴天用长焦镜头才能拍远景）。这航拍是首次看到民间拍摄的沪昆高铁北盘江大桥建成后模样，可惜现在上面还没车。 
北盘江峡谷深近千米，60年代修建旧沪昆铁路时无法跨越，只好绕路几百公里到北面威宁县境内从唯一天生桥背上跨越（至今该铁路桥还叫天生桥），贵州石灰岩地形形成许多天生桥，河流从桥底溶洞内流过，威宁和云南交界处是北盘江及其上游可渡河上唯一天生桥，当年铁路为避免千米降坡刻意挑选此处过江。今天的沪昆高铁北盘江大桥东西两端都是十公里以上长隧道，高铁在长隧道中降坡，才将北盘江桥的高度压缩到300米以内。东面的隧道叫岗乌隧道，西面叫光照隧道。岗乌隧道是沪昆高铁全线最难、也是最后一个贯通的隧道，历经六年奋战今年年初才贯通。两隧道因穿越岩溶石灰岩山区，打穿无数注水溶洞，隧道口都有大量涌水流出，修建时在北盘江东西两岸为引水出洞形成两大瀑布从三百米高的隧道口直泻而下，极其壮观，非身临其境难以想象隧道工人面临的危险与艰辛。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway on the bridge


















*



ahojunk said:


> *The highest and largest highspeed railway arch and Guangzhao dam*
> *世界高铁第一桥与光照水电站*
> 
> 
> Chinese bridge
> Published on 30 Oct 2016
> 
> Beipanjiang railway bridge Qinglong, a 445m span, 295m high arch, is the highest and largest highspeed railway arch in the world,also the largest concrete arch. Located 2 km downstream of 200m high Guangzhao dam, Qinglong county, Guizhou, China. This is the only one large arch bridge can seen 350 km/h high speed train on it, because all other highspeed railway in Guizhou and Yunnan province are 250 km/h.
> 
> 沪昆高铁晴隆北盘江铁路桥，为主跨445米，高达295米的拱桥。不仅是世界高铁最大、最高的拱桥，也是世界第一大混凝土拱桥，世界铁路实质第一高桥（世界铁路第一高桥在临近贵州纳界河大桥，但那桥跨过一个水库，距离水库水面只有280米高）。同时是唯一可以行驶350公里/小时列车的大型高铁拱桥，其他几条云贵高原高铁都是250公里/小时设计时速。位于贵州关岭、晴隆两县之间的北盘江上，200米高的光照水电站大坝下游2公里处。晴隆县因山高谷深，是抗战时中缅公路的要冲，著名的“24道拐”既位于该县，同时也是上世纪90年代按人均统计下的全国最穷县。
> 该桥是未来拍摄高速列车最佳地点，今年底沪昆高铁西段通车后火车迷不要忘记去拍车！从沪昆高速公路北盘江东西两个出口（岗乌、晴隆）下都可以到达，东面的岗乌出口稍微近一些（其实从沪昆高速公路北盘江大桥上可以清晰看到该桥，只是相距二十多公里，必须晴天用长焦镜头才能拍远景）。这航拍是首次看到民间拍摄的沪昆高铁北盘江大桥建成后模样，可惜现在上面还没车。
> 北盘江峡谷深近千米，60年代修建旧沪昆铁路时无法跨越，只好绕路几百公里到北面威宁县境内从唯一天生桥背上跨越（至今该铁路桥还叫天生桥），贵州石灰岩地形形成许多天生桥，河流从桥底溶洞内流过，威宁和云南交界处是北盘江及其上游可渡河上唯一天生桥，当年铁路为避免千米降坡刻意挑选此处过江。今天的沪昆高铁北盘江大桥东西两端都是十公里以上长隧道，高铁在长隧道中降坡，才将北盘江桥的高度压缩到300米以内。东面的隧道叫岗乌隧道，西面叫光照隧道。岗乌隧道是沪昆高铁全线最难、也是最后一个贯通的隧道，历经六年奋战今年年初才贯通。两隧道因穿越岩溶石灰岩山区，打穿无数注水溶洞，隧道口都有大量涌水流出，修建时在北盘江东西两岸为引水出洞形成两大瀑布从三百米高的隧道口直泻而下，极其壮观，非身临其境难以想象隧道工人面临的危险与艰辛。



Both the new HSR and old railway are miracles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Initial report on the 10 December accident*
*6 railway workers were hit by a cargo train *
*whilst they were installing snow melting facilities at Anyang depot *

郑州局关于12月10日京广线安阳车站X103次与作业人员相撞事故的初步调查情况

一、事故概况
2016年12月10日9时41分，北京机务段SS9-0045机班牵引的X103次特快货物班列（编组14辆、总重777吨、计长33.6），以125km/h运行至郑州局京广线安阳客场-安阳运转场间K491+407处，机车乘务员发现运行前方有几名作业人员侵入限界，立即鸣笛并采取紧急制动措施，在减速过程中，机车与作业人员相撞，9时42分列车头部越过166#道岔停于K492+212处。事故造成6人死亡，构成铁路交通较大事故。

二、事故调查

（一）车务调查
1．列车运行情况。
（1）12月10日7时30分至8时53分，经过京广下行线安阳站166#道岔的列车共4列，其中安阳站到发1列，为20075次；始发2列，分别是87083次和K7959次；通过1列，为X11525次。列车速度都在140km/h以内。
（2）12月10日9时37分，安阳站开放X103次Ⅰ道通过信号。9时41分，X103次列车通过安阳客场。9时42分，X103次列车停于安阳站站内K492+212处（客场南头166道岔南端）。9时43分，安阳站车站值班员接到X103次司机汇报，在安阳站内撞上作业人员。 10时28分，X103次司机汇报处理完毕后开车。

2．应急处置情况。
12月10日9时43分，安阳车站值班员王海涛接到X103次司机汇报后，立即报告列车调度员，通知值班干部、公安、工务、电务等人员，随后询问司机是否影响邻线行车。X103次司机汇报不影响邻线行车。9时47分车站值班室拨打“120”急救电话。
10时25分X103次司机汇报处理完毕，可以开车。车站值班员汇报列车调度员，10时28分X103次开车。

3．运统46登记情况。
新乡电务段登记：12月10日7时30分，安阳检北信号工区利用“天窗”外时间在客场上下行线进行道岔加装融雪装置上线作业，不影响设备正常使用。新乡电务段：王咏。车站值班员：吴海龙。


（二）机务调查

1.机车乘务员作业情况。
12月10日，北京机务段司机王鑫、雷建勇机班，使用SS9-0045机车担当X103次特快货物班列牵引任务。
5时46分，X103次特快货物班列由司机雷建勇值乘，从良乡站（图定6时07分）开车。8时01分，平南站出站后司机雷建勇交班，司机王鑫接班担当机车操纵。9时41分列车以125km/h的速度运行至安阳站客场，司机发现线路前方有几名人员侵入限界，立即鸣笛示警并采取紧急制动措施（K491+407），在减速过程中机车与侵入限界身穿黄色防护服的作业人员相撞，9时42分列车停于K492+212处。
停车后，司机向车站值班员报告了相撞情况，车站通知司机到现场协助处理，操纵司机王鑫赶赴现场，司机雷建勇留守机车检查处理，司机到达现场后发现有四人倒在现场，10时24分在配合车站和公安人员处理后返回到机车，10时28分对机车走行部检查正常并试风良好报告车站后开车，10时49分停于汤阴站运转场5道。

2.司机自然情况。
该机班由二名司机组成，属双司机配班，单司机值乘。
司机王鑫：男，28岁，政治面貌团员,湖南铁道职业技术学院，电气化铁道技术专业（大学专科学历）毕业。2009年8月入路，2010年5月定职学习司机，2013年7月提职司机，2015年10月由北京车间调入石家庄运用车间担当京广线司机。
司机雷建勇：男，45岁，政治面貌群众，天津铁路职业技术学校中专毕业。1988年12月入路，1990年8月定职学习司机，1996年11月提职司机，一直担当京广线司机。

3.机车LKJ数据分析结果。
根据LKJ数据分析，司机在K491+407处采取紧急停车措施，距离撞击点(K491+500) 93米, 司机紧急制动至停车用时42秒，走行805米。

（三）电务调查

1.作业分工。
2016年12月10日，新乡电务段安阳车间安北信号检修工区向段调度申请天窗点外作业计划，在安阳客场天窗点外进行加装道岔融雪装置，段调度下达允许点外上道作业命令后，现场开始登记，分3个组进行作业。
（1）第1作业组由1名路工和6名劳务工组成，主要任务是在客场南岔区平整电缆沟。
（2）第2作业组由3名路工和7名劳务工组成，主要任务是在客场南岔区加装融雪装置。第2作业组负责人为董爱国，吴建伟、袁炜阳为现场防护员。吴建伟负责作业组北头防护，袁炜阳负责作业组南头防护，其中两名劳务工负责用电锤打眼，两名劳务工负责抬移动发电机，两名劳务工负责上螺丝，一名劳务工负责整理电源线。
（3）第3作业组由2名路工和4名劳务工组成，主要任务是在客场北岔区收旧料作业。9 d# [/ {0 q6 b8 {( l3 A
发生事故的是第2作业组。

2.事故经过。
（1）7时30分，安阳值班工区驻站联络员王咏在安阳运转室运统46登记后，安阳北检修工区分三个作业组进入站内作业。其中，第2作业组从机务折返段作业门进入客场，由南向北分别对上下行正线的134、130、142、132、140、144、152、158、164、138等10组道岔进行融雪装置加装作业。

（2）9时35分，现场防护员袁炜阳向室内驻站联络员曹斐报告作业组在下行正线166#道岔位置作业。在转移作业位置时，其中一名劳务工到信号楼上厕所，只有9名作业人员到达166#道岔作业位置。到达后将发电机放置在166#道岔融雪装置线路东侧，距作业位置约4-5米，事故发生时防护员袁炜阳在作业组南侧防护，吴建伟在作业组北侧防护，线路内作业人员分别为信号工董爱国、劳务工魏会成、任春成、秦文洋、孟庆德。

（3）9时37分，室内驻站联络员曹斐向现场预报X103次列车，现场防护员未进行来车信息联控。9时41分，X103次列车通过安阳客场166#道岔处，与作业人员发生碰撞，造成信号工董爱国、袁炜阳及劳务工魏会成、任春成、秦文洋、孟庆德当场死亡。

三、事故原因
造成这起事故的直接原因是来车预报信息联控不畅，现场安全防护失效所致。一是现场防护员没有尽到防护责任。现场作业期间没有执行3至5分钟主动呼叫制度，也没有认真瞭望，没有发现列车接近并组织人员下道。二是室内外防护员列车预报信息沟通不畅。在X103次列车接近166#道岔作业点时，室内驻站联络员分别在信号开放、列车下行接近、列车进站3个关键点向室外防护员进行预报，在现场防护员没有应答的情况下也没有采取其他有效措施。

四、事故定性定责
2016年12月10日，X103次列车在安阳站撞死6名作业人员，根据《铁路交通事故调查处理规则》第十条规定，构成铁路交通较大事故。根据《铁路交通事故调查处理规则》第六十八条规定，定新乡电务段全部责任。

五、事故教训

1.违章上道作业诱发事故。新乡电务段加装道岔融雪装置作业，本是天窗点内作业项目，应该在天窗点内进行，但新乡电务段安全意识不强，重任务、轻安全，天窗点内、外的作业项目管理混乱，电务工区擅自将点内作业项目纳入天窗点外进行，车间和相关科室也未认真把控，严重违反相关规定。

2.现场作业防护形同虚设。安阳值班工区违反一次作业过程中不得更换现场防护员和驻站联络员的规定，在一次作业未完毕的情况下，更换了驻站联络员，造成驻站联络员对现场作业进度、动态不掌握。现场作业中移动发电机放置距离作业位置较近，噪音严重干扰现场防护员监听预报的来车信息，驻站联络员多次联控，现场防护员未应答。

3.现场作业组织混乱。安北检修工区工长在安排工作时，没有将作业具体内容、作业人数及分工等情况传递给安阳值班工区，致使室内驻站联络员掌握的作业人数、作业位置与现场实际情况不相符，把两个作业组17人误认为15人，把两个作业组合并为一个作业组掌握。

“12.10”事故调查组
2016年12月11日


Such accident is utterly silly, due to lack of communication between railway workers and commanding centre.
The Anyang Communication and Signalling Section should be 100% responsible including the two safety men who died in the accident.

This is the biggest railway accident in China in 2016. All the staff at Zhengzhou Railway Bureau will suffer from the repercussions....They would have a tough time in the coming spring festival....

@cirr @TaiShang @powastick @anant_s @JSCh @jkroo


Six workers were killed by an arriving train while working on tracks near the Anyang railway station in Henan province on Saturday, the _Dahe Daily_ reports.

The multiple fatalities were the result of a rare accident on China’s rail system as construction and maintenance should only occur during hours in which train do not run, according to railway rules, unnamed sources were quoted as saying.

A social media post by the Anyang railway authority late on Saturday night said freight train X103 hit the six workers, two permanent staff of the railway department and four temporary workers, while bypassing the Anyang station’s southern area at 9.42am.

The victims were immediately confirmed dead. It was unclear what specific work they were doing.

The accident caused the delay or cancellation of two other freight trains and one passenger train, the newspaper said.

A source from the local railway authority said that in general practice, any construction on the railway should be carried out during a specific period when no train is running, usually around midnight.

It was a very rare case nationwide and an investigation into the cause of the accident is continuing, the source said.

*Accident video*
http://www.miaopai.com/show/AQS9bSzJHBx5UiZUHsFaiw__.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

AndrewJin said:


> *Initial report on the 10 December accident*
> *6 railway workers were hit by a cargo train *
> *whilst they were installing snow melting facilities at Anyang depot *
> 
> 郑州局关于12月10日京广线安阳车站X103次与作业人员相撞事故的初步调查情况
> 
> 一、事故概况
> 2016年12月10日9时41分，北京机务段SS9-0045机班牵引的X103次特快货物班列（编组14辆、总重777吨、计长33.6），以125km/h运行至郑州局京广线安阳客场-安阳运转场间K491+407处，机车乘务员发现运行前方有几名作业人员侵入限界，立即鸣笛并采取紧急制动措施，在减速过程中，机车与作业人员相撞，9时42分列车头部越过166#道岔停于K492+212处。事故造成6人死亡，构成铁路交通较大事故。
> 
> 二、事故调查
> 
> （一）车务调查
> 1．列车运行情况。
> （1）12月10日7时30分至8时53分，经过京广下行线安阳站166#道岔的列车共4列，其中安阳站到发1列，为20075次；始发2列，分别是87083次和K7959次；通过1列，为X11525次。列车速度都在140km/h以内。
> （2）12月10日9时37分，安阳站开放X103次Ⅰ道通过信号。9时41分，X103次列车通过安阳客场。9时42分，X103次列车停于安阳站站内K492+212处（客场南头166道岔南端）。9时43分，安阳站车站值班员接到X103次司机汇报，在安阳站内撞上作业人员。 10时28分，X103次司机汇报处理完毕后开车。
> 
> 2．应急处置情况。
> 12月10日9时43分，安阳车站值班员王海涛接到X103次司机汇报后，立即报告列车调度员，通知值班干部、公安、工务、电务等人员，随后询问司机是否影响邻线行车。X103次司机汇报不影响邻线行车。9时47分车站值班室拨打“120”急救电话。
> 10时25分X103次司机汇报处理完毕，可以开车。车站值班员汇报列车调度员，10时28分X103次开车。
> 
> 3．运统46登记情况。
> 新乡电务段登记：12月10日7时30分，安阳检北信号工区利用“天窗”外时间在客场上下行线进行道岔加装融雪装置上线作业，不影响设备正常使用。新乡电务段：王咏。车站值班员：吴海龙。
> 
> 
> （二）机务调查
> 
> 1.机车乘务员作业情况。
> 12月10日，北京机务段司机王鑫、雷建勇机班，使用SS9-0045机车担当X103次特快货物班列牵引任务。
> 5时46分，X103次特快货物班列由司机雷建勇值乘，从良乡站（图定6时07分）开车。8时01分，平南站出站后司机雷建勇交班，司机王鑫接班担当机车操纵。9时41分列车以125km/h的速度运行至安阳站客场，司机发现线路前方有几名人员侵入限界，立即鸣笛示警并采取紧急制动措施（K491+407），在减速过程中机车与侵入限界身穿黄色防护服的作业人员相撞，9时42分列车停于K492+212处。
> 停车后，司机向车站值班员报告了相撞情况，车站通知司机到现场协助处理，操纵司机王鑫赶赴现场，司机雷建勇留守机车检查处理，司机到达现场后发现有四人倒在现场，10时24分在配合车站和公安人员处理后返回到机车，10时28分对机车走行部检查正常并试风良好报告车站后开车，10时49分停于汤阴站运转场5道。
> 
> 2.司机自然情况。
> 该机班由二名司机组成，属双司机配班，单司机值乘。
> 司机王鑫：男，28岁，政治面貌团员,湖南铁道职业技术学院，电气化铁道技术专业（大学专科学历）毕业。2009年8月入路，2010年5月定职学习司机，2013年7月提职司机，2015年10月由北京车间调入石家庄运用车间担当京广线司机。
> 司机雷建勇：男，45岁，政治面貌群众，天津铁路职业技术学校中专毕业。1988年12月入路，1990年8月定职学习司机，1996年11月提职司机，一直担当京广线司机。
> 
> 3.机车LKJ数据分析结果。
> 根据LKJ数据分析，司机在K491+407处采取紧急停车措施，距离撞击点(K491+500) 93米, 司机紧急制动至停车用时42秒，走行805米。4 l" }6 T2 r: p4 H# S# Y
> 
> （三）电务调查
> 
> 1.作业分工。
> 2016年12月10日，新乡电务段安阳车间安北信号检修工区向段调度申请天窗点外作业计划，在安阳客场天窗点外进行加装道岔融雪装置，段调度下达允许点外上道作业命令后，现场开始登记，分3个组进行作业。
> （1）第1作业组由1名路工和6名劳务工组成，主要任务是在客场南岔区平整电缆沟。
> （2）第2作业组由3名路工和7名劳务工组成，主要任务是在客场南岔区加装融雪装置。第2作业组负责人为董爱国，吴建伟、袁炜阳为现场防护员。吴建伟负责作业组北头防护，袁炜阳负责作业组南头防护，其中两名劳务工负责用电锤打眼，两名劳务工负责抬移动发电机，两名劳务工负责上螺丝，一名劳务工负责整理电源线。
> （3）第3作业组由2名路工和4名劳务工组成，主要任务是在客场北岔区收旧料作业。9 d# [/ {0 q6 b8 {( l3 A
> 发生事故的是第2作业组。
> 
> 2.事故经过。
> （1）7时30分，安阳值班工区驻站联络员王咏在安阳运转室运统46登记后，安阳北检修工区分三个作业组进入站内作业。其中，第2作业组从机务折返段作业门进入客场，由南向北分别对上下行正线的134、130、142、132、140、144、152、158、164、138等10组道岔进行融雪装置加装作业。
> 
> （2）9时35分，现场防护员袁炜阳向室内驻站联络员曹斐报告作业组在下行正线166#道岔位置作业。在转移作业位置时，其中一名劳务工到信号楼上厕所，只有9名作业人员到达166#道岔作业位置。到达后将发电机放置在166#道岔融雪装置线路东侧，距作业位置约4-5米，事故发生时防护员袁炜阳在作业组南侧防护，吴建伟在作业组北侧防护，线路内作业人员分别为信号工董爱国、劳务工魏会成、任春成、秦文洋、孟庆德。
> 
> （3）9时37分，室内驻站联络员曹斐向现场预报X103次列车，现场防护员未进行来车信息联控。9时41分，X103次列车通过安阳客场166#道岔处，与作业人员发生碰撞，造成信号工董爱国、袁炜阳及劳务工魏会成、任春成、秦文洋、孟庆德当场死亡。
> 
> 三、事故原因
> 造成这起事故的直接原因是来车预报信息联控不畅，现场安全防护失效所致。一是现场防护员没有尽到防护责任。现场作业期间没有执行3至5分钟主动呼叫制度，也没有认真瞭望，没有发现列车接近并组织人员下道。二是室内外防护员列车预报信息沟通不畅。在X103次列车接近166#道岔作业点时，室内驻站联络员分别在信号开放、列车下行接近、列车进站3个关键点向室外防护员进行预报，在现场防护员没有应答的情况下也没有采取其他有效措施。
> 
> 四、事故定性定责
> 2016年12月10日，X103次列车在安阳站撞死6名作业人员，根据《铁路交通事故调查处理规则》第十条规定，构成铁路交通较大事故。根据《铁路交通事故调查处理规则》第六十八条规定，定新乡电务段全部责任。
> 
> 五、事故教训
> 
> 1.违章上道作业诱发事故。新乡电务段加装道岔融雪装置作业，本是天窗点内作业项目，应该在天窗点内进行，但新乡电务段安全意识不强，重任务、轻安全，天窗点内、外的作业项目管理混乱，电务工区擅自将点内作业项目纳入天窗点外进行，车间和相关科室也未认真把控，严重违反相关规定。
> 
> 2.现场作业防护形同虚设。安阳值班工区违反一次作业过程中不得更换现场防护员和驻站联络员的规定，在一次作业未完毕的情况下，更换了驻站联络员，造成驻站联络员对现场作业进度、动态不掌握。现场作业中移动发电机放置距离作业位置较近，噪音严重干扰现场防护员监听预报的来车信息，驻站联络员多次联控，现场防护员未应答。
> 
> 3.现场作业组织混乱。安北检修工区工长在安排工作时，没有将作业具体内容、作业人数及分工等情况传递给安阳值班工区，致使室内驻站联络员掌握的作业人数、作业位置与现场实际情况不相符，把两个作业组17人误认为15人，把两个作业组合并为一个作业组掌握。
> 
> “12.10”事故调查组
> 2016年12月11日
> 
> 
> Such accident is utterly silly, due to lack of communication between railway workers and commanding centre.
> The Anyang Communication and Signalling Section should be 100% responsible including the two safety men who died in the accident.
> 
> This is the biggest railway accident in China in 2016. All the staff at Zhengzhou Railway Bureau will suffer from the repercussions....They would have a tough time in the coming spring festival....
> 
> @cirr @TaiShang @powastick @anant_s @JSCh @jkroo
> 
> 
> Six workers were killed by an arriving train while working on tracks near the Anyang railway station in Henan province on Saturday, the _Dahe Daily_ reports.
> 
> The multiple fatalities were the result of a rare accident on China’s rail system as construction and maintenance should only occur during hours in which train do not run, according to railway rules, unnamed sources were quoted as saying.
> 
> A social media post by the Anyang railway authority late on Saturday night said freight train X103 hit the six workers, two permanent staff of the railway department and four temporary workers, while bypassing the Anyang station’s southern area at 9.42am.
> 
> The victims were immediately confirmed dead. It was unclear what specific work they were doing.
> 
> The accident caused the delay or cancellation of two other freight trains and one passenger train, the newspaper said.
> 
> A source from the local railway authority said that in general practice, any construction on the railway should be carried out during a specific period when no train is running, usually around midnight.
> 
> It was a very rare case nationwide and an investigation into the cause of the accident is continuing, the source said.
> 
> *Accident video*
> http://www.miaopai.com/show/AQS9bSzJHBx5UiZUHsFaiw__.htm



China HSR is too fast and good that you hardly will heard much noise. It seems like the workers are not aware of the incoming train. Approaching train are usually very noisy and plenty of vibration on the track.


----------



## AndrewJin

Beast said:


> China HSR is too fast and good that you hardly will heard much noise. It seems like the workers are not aware of the incoming train. Approaching train are usually very noisy and plenty of vibration on the track.



In the report it says there was a big electric generator nearby so that the safety men did not hear any correspondence from their walkie talkie and the safety men clearly did not observe around. However, this was just one part of the failure. People at the station monitor room failed to respond to the lack of reaction from the safety men. Normally, safety men should report every 3-5 minutes to the monitor room. The only surviving safety man (the one on the north side of the track) and those in the monitor room will be 100% jailed, and high-rank officers will be sacked. All those people working for the section and the whole railway bureau who have or have not responsibility will suffer big time for the next several months.....

This is the biggest railway accident in 5 years....Zhengzhou Railway Bureau will be *&*& in the year-end summary before spring festival.






http://bbs.ourail.com/thread-247535-1-1.html
Discussion on details...

@long_ @TaiShang @Tiqiu @cirr @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

I sensed a big stupidity and a terrible negligent human error had occurred the moment I read such stupid news. That's the only explanation why an incoming train would crush the 6 workers as such. If those on duty at station followed the safety regulations strictly and took thing seriously, such silly deadly accident like this wouldn't happen. Now someone or few will have to bear the consequences. Life is just like that  some lives were gone thus some lives will be ruined...


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> I sensed a big stupidity and a terrible negligent human error had occurred the moment I read such stupid news. That's the only explanation why an incoming train would crush the 6 workers as such. If those on duty at station followed the safety regulations strictly and took thing seriously, such silly deadly accident like this wouldn't happen. Now someone or few will have to bear the consequences. Life is just like that  some lives were gone thus some lives will be ruined...



Not just those who are responsible are ruined, but those who are not responsible but working in the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau will receive punishment as well.....As I said, it would be a terrible terrible spring festival for the entire bureau....

*Bullet train G307 (Chengdu-Beijing)*
*CRH Stewardess on the 2382km flight on the ground *
*



*
*


















*


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> Not just those who are responsible are ruined, but those who are not responsible but working in the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau will receive punishment as well.....As I said, it would be a terrible terrible spring festival for the entire bureau....


Feel pity for the families of the dead ones, as well as those not responsible yet implicated by the accident.


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *The highest and largest highspeed railway arch and Guangzhao dam*
> *世界高铁第一桥与光照水电站*
> 
> 
> Chinese bridge
> Published on 30 Oct 2016
> 
> Beipanjiang railway bridge Qinglong, a 445m span, 295m high arch, is the highest and largest highspeed railway arch in the world,also the largest concrete arch. Located 2 km downstream of 200m high Guangzhao dam, Qinglong county, Guizhou, China. This is the only one large arch bridge can seen 350 km/h high speed train on it, because all other highspeed railway in Guizhou and Yunnan province are 250 km/h.
> 
> 沪昆高铁晴隆北盘江铁路桥，为主跨445米，高达295米的拱桥。不仅是世界高铁最大、最高的拱桥，也是世界第一大混凝土拱桥，世界铁路实质第一高桥（世界铁路第一高桥在临近贵州纳界河大桥，但那桥跨过一个水库，距离水库水面只有280米高）。同时是唯一可以行驶350公里/小时列车的大型高铁拱桥，其他几条云贵高原高铁都是250公里/小时设计时速。位于贵州关岭、晴隆两县之间的北盘江上，200米高的光照水电站大坝下游2公里处。晴隆县因山高谷深，是抗战时中缅公路的要冲，著名的“24道拐”既位于该县，同时也是上世纪90年代按人均统计下的全国最穷县。
> 该桥是未来拍摄高速列车最佳地点，今年底沪昆高铁西段通车后火车迷不要忘记去拍车！从沪昆高速公路北盘江东西两个出口（岗乌、晴隆）下都可以到达，东面的岗乌出口稍微近一些（其实从沪昆高速公路北盘江大桥上可以清晰看到该桥，只是相距二十多公里，必须晴天用长焦镜头才能拍远景）。这航拍是首次看到民间拍摄的沪昆高铁北盘江大桥建成后模样，可惜现在上面还没车。
> 北盘江峡谷深近千米，60年代修建旧沪昆铁路时无法跨越，只好绕路几百公里到北面威宁县境内从唯一天生桥背上跨越（至今该铁路桥还叫天生桥），贵州石灰岩地形形成许多天生桥，河流从桥底溶洞内流过，威宁和云南交界处是北盘江及其上游可渡河上唯一天生桥，当年铁路为避免千米降坡刻意挑选此处过江。今天的沪昆高铁北盘江大桥东西两端都是十公里以上长隧道，高铁在长隧道中降坡，才将北盘江桥的高度压缩到300米以内。东面的隧道叫岗乌隧道，西面叫光照隧道。岗乌隧道是沪昆高铁全线最难、也是最后一个贯通的隧道，历经六年奋战今年年初才贯通。两隧道因穿越岩溶石灰岩山区，打穿无数注水溶洞，隧道口都有大量涌水流出，修建时在北盘江东西两岸为引水出洞形成两大瀑布从三百米高的隧道口直泻而下，极其壮观，非身临其境难以想象隧道工人面临的危险与艰辛。



*2 Weeks Countdown!
Shanghai-Kunming HSR*

*290km/h passing Beipanjiang HSR Bridge!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Years of research: technological breakthrough! 
Breaking western monopoly 
New bullet train gear transmission system finishes 600k km test and 500km/h test*
CSR Qishuyan Locomotive & Rolling Stock Technology Research Institute

10% temperature decrease, 10% noise decrease





This is one of the key technological breakthroughs of 12th 5-year-plan.
It will completely change China's car industry, railway industry, and the entire civil industrial sector.









@Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @cirr @Lure @AViet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> *Years of research: technological breakthrough!
> Breaking western monopoly
> New bullet train gear transmission system finishes 600k km test and 500km/h test*
> CSR Qishuyan Locomotive & Rolling Stock Technology Research Institute
> 
> 10% temperature decrease, 10% noise decrease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the key technological breakthroughs of 12th 5-year-plan.
> It will completely change China's car industry, railway industry, and the entire civil industrial sector.
> 
> View attachment 359908
> View attachment 359909
> 
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @cirr @Lure @AViet


@AndrewJin, just to clarify to avoid any misunderstanding...

did you mean that the new bullet train Gear Transmission system just finished the 600,000-kilometer running test as well as the 500 kilometer per hour speed test? And CRRC Qishuyan Institute Co., Ltd. also achieves the 10% temperature and 10% noise reductions?

Second thing, just to give some perspective comparisons, do you have any information to explain the significance (or serving as the background info) of this technological breakthrough? In other words: How important is this?

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> @AndrewJin, just to clarify to avoid any misunderstanding...
> 
> did you mean that the new bullet train Gear Transmission system just finished the 600,000-kilometer running test as well as the 500 kilometer per hour speed test? And CRRC Qishuyan Institute Co., Ltd. also achieves the 10% temperature and 10% noise reductions?
> 
> Second thing, just to give some perspective comparisons, do you have any information to explain the significance (or serving as the background info) of this technological breakthrough? In other words: How important is this?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, those are just two tests among hundred of tests. The 600k km test is the most important one.

This is just like the localization of IGBT chips, one of the many key components of a bullet train. This institute also supplies car industry and many other industries. Thousands of jobs in the west are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*This HSR station claims the smallest in China.....*
I have some doubt, maybe they mean on the trunk lines (300-350km/h)
Anyway, this station serves a tourist site in Jiangxi Province on Hefei-Fuzhou HSR (dubbed as the most beautiful HSR in China)

2 platforms, 4 tracks
2000m2, 400 passengers maximum inside the waiting room

*Wufushan Station, Jiangxi Province, Central China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

AndrewJin said:


> *This HSR station claims the smallest in China.....*
> I have some doubt, maybe they mean on the trunk lines (300-350km/h)
> Anyway, this station serves a tourist site in Jiangxi Province on Hefei-Fuzhou HSR (dubbed as the most beautiful HSR in China)
> 
> 2 platforms, 4 tracks
> 2000m2, 400 passengers maximum inside the waiting room
> 
> *Wufushan Station, Jiangxi Province, Central China*
> View attachment 360015
> View attachment 360018
> View attachment 360016
> View attachment 360017


Nice, so eventually most small cities in China will be connected, making it so convenient to people going around.
In Oct. I experienced the HSR for the first time. First ride was Beijing to Shanghai train, then I had a ride from Huangshan(黄山) to Wuyishan(武姨山). I could not believe these small towns can have a station like your photo. Very unbelievable until you see it yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

What a coincidence Tiqiu, the Beijing - Shanghai HSR was also my very first riding experience with HSR in Oct 2015, an impressive seamless run at 300-303 kmh 

Well, if having opportunity, folks should also experience the ride on *LHASA - XINING* world's highest rail (at the *Tanggula Pass 唐古拉山*) though it isn't a HSR (and should not otherwise one can't enjoy the beauties there), and the natural landscapes along the rail line are MAGNIFICENT  rode it in 2013 really a lifetime journey!

Btw I am looking forward some updates, perhaps in near future, about the currently under construction 216 billion yuan 1,838-kilometer *CHENGDU - LHASA* new rail line, the 2nd line into Lhasa, though it is not HSR either (the top speed will be set at around 200 km/h), it will be another dazzlingly beautiful railway opened to operation in about next decade... opening to the outside world the many magical *Shambhala* lands along the path...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> Nice, so eventually most small cities in China will be connected, making it so convenient to people going around.
> In Oct. I experienced the HSR for the first time. First ride was Beijing to Shanghai train, then I had a ride from Huangshan(黄山) to Wuyishan(武姨山). I could not believe these small towns can have a station like your photo. Very unbelievable until you see it yourself.


wow, I've traveled on Shanghai-Beijing HSR for many times....but never on Hefei-Fuzhou line
You were lucky to have an experience on China's allegedly most beautiful HSR.
Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, with stations at Huangshan, Wuyishan, Sanqingshan, etc, many UNESCO world heritage sites.
HSR has totally changed China's economic landscape....
Everybody's life has been changed.....
Now, an expressway is not longer a luxurious transport method, every county, every city is striving for HSR connection with a lot of fights ongoing for a station.....






Stations on Hefei-Fuzhou HSR













samsara said:


> What a coincidence Tiqiu, the Beijing - Shanghai HSR was also my very first riding experience with HSR in Oct 2015, an impressive seamless run at 300-303 kmh
> 
> Well, if having opportunity, folks should also experience the ride on *LHASA - XINING* world's highest rail (at the *Tanggula Pass 唐古拉山*) though it isn't a HSR (and should not otherwise one can't enjoy the beauties there), and the natural landscapes along the rail line are MAGNIFICENT  rode it in 2013 really a lifetime journey!
> 
> Btw I am looking forward some updates, perhaps in near future, about the currently under construction 216 billion yuan 1,838-kilometer *CHENGDU - LHASA* new rail line, the 2nd line into Lhasa, though it is not HSR either (the top speed will be set at around 200 km/h), it will be another amazingly beautiful railway opened to operation in about next decade... opening to the outside world the many magical *Shambhala* lands along the path...


Chengdu-Lhasa railway will be more difficult to be built than Lhasa-Xining Railway.....
Now the first sections have started construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Technological breakthrough *
*40m Prefabricated Simply-supported Box Girder*

*China Academy of Railway Sciences*
*China Railway Construction Corporation 14th Bureau *
*Third Railway Survey And Design Institute*
*China Railway Engineering Consulting Group*
*China Railway Economic And Planning Research Institute *

2016年12月7日，中国铁路总公司科技管理部在北京房山组织召开了高速铁路跨度40m预制简支箱梁试验现场会，对铁科院与经规院、铁三院、中铁咨询、中铁房桥等单位联合制造的高速铁路跨度40m箱梁进行了2.0倍荷载结构强度破坏性能试验，达到预期试验目的，试验取得了圆满成功。

中国工程院院士、中国科协副主席、中国铁路总公司总工程师何华武带领总公司科管部、工管中心、鉴定中心、运输局、建设部、计统部等相关部门的领导和专家共同见证了这一激动人心的时刻。

试验梁是高速铁路标准梁由设计走向工程应用过程中的重要技术环节，是全面检验结构受力性能和设计状态的重要手段。现场试验中，随着总指挥一声令下，跨度40m箱梁2.0倍荷载结构强度破坏性能试验正式启动。随着试验荷载的不断增大，试验人员实时监测传感器感应值的每一个细微变化。当试验总荷载达到预定值时，梁体变形和裂缝状态与设计相符，科学验证了40m箱梁的结构设计和预制技术水平，又一项标志性的中国高铁工程技术诞生了，现场的各位领导专家和试验研究人员都露出了满意的笑容。

本次试验的顺利完成，标志着我国高速铁路基于预制架设技术的跨度40m箱梁建造技术取得重大突破。与会领导和专家对高速铁路跨度40m箱梁研究成果的创新性、先进性和经济性进行了高度评价，并对后续工作开展提出了具体指导意见。

12月8日，中国铁路总公司副总工程师、铁科院院长王同军赴40m箱梁综合试验基地调研检查，院相关部门负责人员陪同检查。

王同军院长听取了铁建所项目组负责人的工作汇报，现场检查了40m箱梁的制造和试验实施情况。王院长充分肯定了40m箱梁项目组在BIM技术应用、预制自动化信息化技术应用、设计制造与运架技术结合、运营新技术和新产品应用等方面的研究成果。王院长要求项目组再接再厉，圆满完成试验后续工作，并推动相关技术和产品的工程化应用。









@cirr @TaiShang @long_ @powastick @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Technological breakthrough *
> *40m Prefabricated Simply-supported Box Girder*
> 
> *China Academy of Railway Sciences*
> *China Railway Construction Corporation 14th Bureau *
> *Third Railway Survey And Design Institute*
> *China Railway Engineering Consulting Group*
> *China Railway Economic And Planning Research Institute *
> 
> 2016年12月7日，中国铁路总公司科技管理部在北京房山组织召开了高速铁路跨度40m预制简支箱梁试验现场会，对铁科院与经规院、铁三院、中铁咨询、中铁房桥等单位联合制造的高速铁路跨度40m箱梁进行了2.0倍荷载结构强度破坏性能试验，达到预期试验目的，试验取得了圆满成功。
> 
> 中国工程院院士、中国科协副主席、中国铁路总公司总工程师何华武带领总公司科管部、工管中心、鉴定中心、运输局、建设部、计统部等相关部门的领导和专家共同见证了这一激动人心的时刻。
> 
> 试验梁是高速铁路标准梁由设计走向工程应用过程中的重要技术环节，是全面检验结构受力性能和设计状态的重要手段。现场试验中，随着总指挥一声令下，跨度40m箱梁2.0倍荷载结构强度破坏性能试验正式启动。随着试验荷载的不断增大，试验人员实时监测传感器感应值的每一个细微变化。当试验总荷载达到预定值时，梁体变形和裂缝状态与设计相符，科学验证了40m箱梁的结构设计和预制技术水平，又一项标志性的中国高铁工程技术诞生了，现场的各位领导专家和试验研究人员都露出了满意的笑容。
> 
> 本次试验的顺利完成，标志着我国高速铁路基于预制架设技术的跨度40m箱梁建造技术取得重大突破。与会领导和专家对高速铁路跨度40m箱梁研究成果的创新性、先进性和经济性进行了高度评价，并对后续工作开展提出了具体指导意见。
> 
> 12月8日，中国铁路总公司副总工程师、铁科院院长王同军赴40m箱梁综合试验基地调研检查，院相关部门负责人员陪同检查。
> 
> 王同军院长听取了铁建所项目组负责人的工作汇报，现场检查了40m箱梁的制造和试验实施情况。王院长充分肯定了40m箱梁项目组在BIM技术应用、预制自动化信息化技术应用、设计制造与运架技术结合、运营新技术和新产品应用等方面的研究成果。王院长要求项目组再接再厉，圆满完成试验后续工作，并推动相关技术和产品的工程化应用。
> 
> View attachment 360295
> View attachment 360294
> 
> 
> @cirr @TaiShang @long_ @powastick @JSCh



*目前中国高铁的主流厢梁长度是32米，提高到40米后，原来320米用10节，有11个桥墩；现在只要用8节，只需9个桥墩，可以节省桥墩造价20%左右。*
*
Next milestone 50m？*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

samsara said:


> What a coincidence Tiqiu, the Beijing - Shanghai HSR was also my very first riding experience with HSR in Oct 2015, an impressive seamless run at 300-303 kmh





AndrewJin said:


> wow, I've traveled on Shanghai-Beijing HSR for many times....but never on Hefei-Fuzhou line
> You were lucky to have an experience on China's allegedly most beautiful HSR.
> Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, with stations at Huangshan, Wuyishan, Sanqingshan, etc, many UNESCO world heritage sites.
> HSR has totally changed China's economic landscape....
> Everybody's life has been changed.....
> Now, an expressway is not longer a luxurious transport method, every county, every city is striving for HSR connection with a lot of fights ongoing for a station.....



Why does Shanghai station only have one tiny toilet on the way out to the taxi rank? We queued in a long line and had to pee under others watch. I hope it will be re-renovated soon at least to Beijing station's standard. Also it is bit odd that the train on Fuzhou line does not have dining seats. I will certainly look for take trip to Kunming once it completed.

In Oct, our team (45 age +) and an senior team(60+) representing Australia to take part into the World Chinese Soccer Tournament in Wuyishan. There were 12 other teams from other countries as well. Most of us came/left from/to different places by the HSR. We all marveled this achievements China has achieved. It is so convenient and flexible - virtually you can go anywhere without planning - "Grab You Bags and Go".

Huangshanbei Station





Huangshan





Shanghai 






Tiqiu and teammates

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> Why does Shanghai station only have one tiny toilet on the way out to the taxi rank? We queued in a long line and had to pee under others watch. I hope it will be re-renovated soon at least to Beijing station's standard. Also it is bit odd that the train on Fuzhou line does not have dining seats. I will certainly look for take trip to Kunming once it completed.
> 
> In Oct, our team (45 age +) and an senior team(60+) representing Australia to take part into the World Chinese Soccer Tournament in Wuyishan. There were 12 other teams from other countries as well. Most of us came/left from/to different places by the HSR. We all marveled this achievements China has achieved. It is so convenient and flexible - virtually you can go anywhere without planning - "Grab You Bags and Go".
> 
> Huangshanbei Station
> View attachment 360386
> 
> 
> Huangshan
> View attachment 360385
> 
> 
> Shanghai
> View attachment 360384
> 
> 
> 
> Tiqiu and teammates
> 
> View attachment 360388


How many trips have you taken on HSR?
Which specific stations? Shanghai or Shanghai Hongqiao?



samsara said:


> What a coincidence Tiqiu, the Beijing - Shanghai HSR was also my very first riding experience with HSR in Oct 2015, an impressive seamless run at 300-303 kmh
> 
> Well, if having opportunity, folks should also experience the ride on *LHASA - XINING* world's highest rail (at the *Tanggula Pass 唐古拉山*) though it isn't a HSR (and should not otherwise one can't enjoy the beauties there), and the natural landscapes along the rail line are MAGNIFICENT  rode it in 2013 really a lifetime journey!
> 
> Btw I am looking forward some updates, perhaps in near future, about the currently under construction 216 billion yuan 1,838-kilometer *CHENGDU - LHASA* new rail line, the 2nd line into Lhasa, though it is not HSR either (the top speed will be set at around 200 km/h), it will be another dazzlingly beautiful railway opened to operation in about next decade... opening to the outside world the many magical *Shambhala* lands along the path...


Beijing-Shanghai line is the most profitable HSR in the world....
Now a second HSR is considered......Many sections have nearly reached the limit.....

Suburban Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

AndrewJin said:


> Shanghai Hongqiao?


Hongqiao.

From Shanghai I took taxi to Hangzhou, then took taxi to Huangshan, then I took HSR to Wuyishan, then took HSR to Beijing from there.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> Hongqiao.
> 
> From Shanghai I took taxi to Hangzhou, then took taxi to Huangshan, then I took HSR to Wuyishan, then took HSR to Beijing from there.


What do you mean by "taxi"?
Why not Shanghai-Hangzhou bullet train and Hangzhou-Huangshan bullet train?


----------



## Tiqiu

AndrewJin said:


> What do you mean by "taxi"?
> Why not Shanghai-Hangzhou bullet train and Hangzhou-Huangshan bullet train?


I know but it was too easy to go by taxi directly from our hotels. Also it was the end of the national day holiday so we did't want to get caught in the big crowd. The fare was cheap, from Shanghai to Hangzhou costed us around 1500 yuan, hangzhou to huangshan was 900 i think.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> I know but it was too easy to go by taxi directly from our hotels. Also it was the end of the national day holiday so we did't want to get caught in the big crowd. The fare was cheap, from Shanghai to Hangzhou costed us around 1500 yuan, hangzhou to huangshan was 900 i think.


Hangzhou-Huangshan, 3 hours via Shanghai-Kunming HSR and Hefei-Fuzhou HSR
Shanghai-Hangzhou, one hour, via Shanghai-Kunming HSR.....
There will be a Hangzhou-Huangshan-Wuhan HSR 5 year later.....direct line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

AndrewJin said:


> Hangzhou-Huangshan, 3 hours via Shanghai-Kunming HSR and Hefei-Fuzhou HSR
> Shanghai-Hangzhou, one hour, via Shanghai-Kunming HSR.....
> There will be a Hangzhou-Huangshan-Wuhan HSR 5 year later.....direct line
> 
> View attachment 360435


But Taxi ride for 200 km journey is better than HSR, more flexible and saving lots of time. Mind you for foreign passport holders, you cann't purchase tickets online. So instead of going to the station or some ticket offices in the city, taxi is much better.

Food in Shanghai was the best. Hangzhou was very so-so. Huangshan was OK.

How about food in Kunming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Railway workers maintain catenary system in N. China's Inner Mongolia*

Source: Xinhua | 2016-12-14 17







Railway workers maintain the catenary system in Xiangshawan section of Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Province, Dec. 14, 2016. About 40 workers are responsible for catenary maintenance work covering 247.5 kilometers in Xiangshawan, a section located in the Kubuqi desert. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)













Tiqiu said:


>



Very cool 

I can see the flag of Taiwan, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> But Taxi ride for 200 km journey is better than HSR, more flexible and saving lots of time. Mind you for foreign passport holders, you cann't purchase tickets online. So instead of going to the station or some ticket offices in the city, taxi is much better.
> 
> Food in Shanghai was the best. Hangzhou was very so-so. Huangshan was OK.
> 
> How about food in Kunming?


Shanghai food for Chinese is so-so....especially street food, nearly non-existent.
You must have eaten in a tourist group.....
Food in Kunming for me is superb, but quite spicy.
I have never seen a single one who can eat more spicy food than me.....



Tiqiu said:


> But Taxi ride for 200 km journey is better than HSR, more flexible and saving lots of time. Mind you for foreign passport holders, you cann't purchase tickets online. So instead of going to the station or some ticket offices in the city, taxi is much better.


For Chinese ID holder, it's very easy....
I always buy tickets with app and print it in the station, less than one minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

TaiShang said:


> Very cool


If it wasn't because of my strained knee before the match, I could easily score 2 goals against Beijing team, full of ex national team foofballer including 高丰,江津






AndrewJin said:


> Shanghai food for Chinese is so-so....especially street food, nearly non-existent.
> You must have eaten in a tourist group.....
> Food in Kunming for me is superb, but quite spicy.
> I have never seen a single one who can eat more spicy food than me.....
> 
> 
> For Chinese ID holder, it's very easy....
> I always buy tickets with app and print it in the station, less than one minute.


spicy is OK for me. I always have water- boil- fish here in Sichuan restaurant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Tiqiu said:


> If it wasn't because of my strained knee before the match, I could easily score 2 goals against Beijing team, full of ex national team foofballer including 高丰,江津



Wow, which team won the tournament?  Beijing?

I can see Chinese Taipei flag there, as well? How did our boys do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

TaiShang said:


> Wow, which team won the tournament?  Beijing?
> 
> I can see Chinese Taipei flag there, as well? How did our boys do?


Tianjin team, led by 于根伟.
Taibei was dropped out somehow, replaced by the philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s high-speed rail 'miracle' faces new challenge to maintain leading position*
By Jiang Jie (People's Daily Online) 11:59, December 15, 2016

While China’s railway system has gone a long way in breaking records for length and speed, experts are now warning of new challenges, given that two factors crucial to the original success have shifted.

Addressing a seminar on Dec. 13, Wang Huiyao, president of the Center for China and Globalization (CCG), said that China holds many advantages, such as its huge population and mobile-friendly user base. High-speed rails will become a key factor as China globalizes, especially through the Belt and Road Initiative, Wang believes.

“There may be fierce competition when telecom companies eye the overseas market, but I think China’s high-speed rail will become, just like Airbus and Boeing, the most successful and professional product of its kind. This also makes it most appealing to the market,” said Wang.

*Unique development mode*

“The high-speed rail is indeed a unique phenomenon in terms of industrial upgrades and transformation in China,” said Professor Gao Bai of Duke University, who is also director of the National Research Center on Strategic Development of High-Speed Railway affiliated with Southwest Jiaotong University (SWJTU).

Gao explained that the success of China’s high-speed rail lies in the integration of international experience and independent innovation, allowing all aspects of society to study and learn from overseas institutions.

Gao pointed out that China's limited market access policy leaves only two companies - China CNR Corporation Limited and CSR Corporation Limited - open for foreign cooperation with four companies, which puts China at an advantage.

“Through such competition, China is not training one national champion, but encouraging the two sides to stay competitive in the market,” he said.

Echoing Gao, Professor Li Guowu with the Central University of Finance and Economics pointed out that, unlike other projects, China has spent a great deal of time and labor on high-speed rails. In fact, a problematic foreign product purchased at the beginning of development helped with China's technological improvement.

“However, it is too early to say whether such a miracle can be copied in other industries. Those who have achieved great innovation are largely in industries dominated but just a few powerful players,” Li noted.

*Waning forces*

In addition, Gao warned that the restructuring of government bodies has transformed the former leader of the high-speed rail project – the then-Ministry of Railways – into China Railway (CR), a state-owned enterprise. This change weakened the cooperation with research universities that yielded the miracle of China's high-speed rails in the first place, according to Gao.

Meanwhile, the two former rivals, CSR and CNR, formed China Railway Rolling Stock Corp. (CRRC) in 2015. Though Gao pointed out that the merger would not change their competition in the domestic market, he also expressed concern that such bedrock factors in building the high-speed rail miracle have changed.

Still, Lü Tie, a researcher with the Institute of Industrial Economics under the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, predicted that China will keep its place among the best high-speed rail manufacturers in the world, since engineering science relies on problem detection and solution, and China possesses the deepest data pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Qingdao Sifang's CRH2G. Designed and manufactured for the Lanzhou - Urumqi route. Its speciality is to withstand extreme hot and cold temperature swings, and intense blasts from sandstorms. 

























*High-speed train for extremely low temperatures design and build*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Guiyang CRH division stewardess travel to Panxian County
> Promoting the coming inauguration of Guiyang-Kunming section and Panxian Station
> of Shanghai-Kunming HSR
> 
> View attachment 359069
> View attachment 359070
> View attachment 359071
> View attachment 359072
> *
> 
> *Guiyang high-speed railway boom!*
> Shanghai-Kunming HSR (Shanghai-Guiyang and Guiyang-Kunming section)
> Guiyang-Kaiyang Intercity HSR
> Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR
> 
> View attachment 359100
> 
> @Mista @PARIKRAMA @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Nan Yang @somsak @Huan @el che @Chinese Bamboo




 *Guiyang-Kunming section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR to open in 10 days!*
*The first HSR in Yunnan Province*

Tourism promotion, safety promotion at village schools, paying tribute to the martyrs 
Guiyang passenger section, Chengdu Railway Bureau 
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shadows888

beijingwalker said:


> Qingdao Sifang's CRH2G. Designed and manufactured for the Lanzhou - Urumqi route. Its speciality is to withstand extreme hot and cold temperature swings, and intense blasts from sandstorms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *High-speed train for extremely low temperatures design and build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those trains looks really good, love the color inversions. Black on white.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New trains introduced to Hainan Island Ring HSR*
*Adjust safety doors*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Guiyang-Kunming section of Shanghai-Kunming HSR to open in 10 days!*
> *The first HSR in Yunnan Province*




The last section of Shanghai-Kunming is done? Great news, many families can plan holiday trip along this line then, look forward to that!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

shadows888 said:


> Those trains looks really good, love the color inversions. Black on white.



They can be seen on Lanzhou-Xining-Urumqi HSR.

Xining Railway Station in Qinghai Province























Shotgunner51 said:


> The last section of Shanghai-Kunming is done? Great news, many families can plan holiday trip along this line then, look forward to that!
> 
> View attachment 360997​



*YES!
10 days more!
After that, travellers can travel to Yunnan on direct bullet trains from
Beijing/Shanghai/Guangzhou/Wuhan/Xiamen/Shenzhen.
And there is not only one new line, but three new HSRs in Yunnan Province to open!
- Kunming-Nanning HSR
- Kunming-Yuxi Intercity HSR
- Shanghai-Kunming HSR
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Inter-city high speed rail in C China opens for test run *
New China TV
Published on Dec 16, 2016

An inter-city high-speed rail in central China's Hunan Province has opened for test run. The 95.5km-long railway will reduce travel time between Changsha, Zhuzhou and Xiangtan to less than half an hour. One third of stations along the line are built underground. It's expected to enter into service before the end of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Inter-city high speed rail in C China opens for test run *
> New China TV
> Published on Dec 16, 2016
> 
> An inter-city high-speed rail in central China's Hunan Province has opened for test run. The 95.5km-long railway will reduce travel time between Changsha, Zhuzhou and Xiangtan to less than half an hour. One third of stations along the line are built underground. It's expected to enter into service before the end of this month.


What train is that?


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> What train is that?


CRH6?


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> CRH6?



A new coloured version I think










But i've heard the main model on this line in the future will be a new intercity bullet train first designed for it....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*CRRC compared with worldwide business competition*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> *CRRC compared with worldwide business competition*
> View attachment 361148


CRRC's overseas business accounts for only 30% of their total businesses.
They's better increase the percentage to at least 50% in the coming 5 years.
But maybe it will even decrease, since there will be several hundred subway/tram lines to open, and hundreds of bullet trains to be purchased at the home market......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

@AndrewJin 

These adjustable doors are brilliant. They help to improve safety at the stations (even though it's not an issue).

Are there any plans to install or deploy them for other lines?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> These adjustable doors are brilliant. They help to improve safety at the stations (even though it's not an issue).
> 
> Are there any plans to install or deploy them for other lines?
> 
> 
> View attachment 361248
> 
> 
> View attachment 361249


Until now, only Intercity HSRs have such devices!
On such lines, very few or only one type of trains operate.
Quite impossible for main lines, there are a variety of trains with different door locations.
It is possible only after standardisation finishes, and all old style trains are gradually phased out......
Good news, until now, no tragedy has ever happened because people fall off the platforms of HSR stations!

I guess when you travel in China (you've been to Zhangjiajie right?), you will find on a regular platform, indicators of different colours are on the floor. The radio announcement and LCD screen will tell you to which colour you should line up. Different colour indicates different train.

Lanzhou's airport HSR, has safety doors installed.
Actually, it is an underground HSR station below Lanzhou Airport.





Xining Station (HSR+train)





Qufu East, only HSR





Dunhuang Station, no HSR, no indicators





It's great for passengers to know where to line up.
Saving time!
It's very important for intermediate stations where bullet trains only stop for 1-2 minutes!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*DF41 on the train!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I guess when you travel in China (you've been to Zhangjiajie right?), you will find on a regular platform, indicators of different colours are on the floor. The radio announcement and LCD screen will tell you to which colour you should line up. Different colour indicates different train.



That's indeed a bit of confusion that I encountered when I first took HSR in Mainland China. I eventually figured that out. In their first try, even the locals could confuse the coloring scheme, I noticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Kunming South Railway Station to be put into operation*
Source: Xinhua Published: 2016/12/20







Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2016 shows the platforms of Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)





Builders walk in the Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 19, 2016. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)





Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2016 shows the Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)







Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2016 shows the platforms of Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Kunming South Railway Station to be put into operation*
> Source: Xinhua Published: 2016/12/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2016 shows the platforms of Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Builders walk in the Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 19, 2016. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2016 shows the Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2016 shows the platforms of Kunming South Railway Station under construction in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. Kunming South Railway Station, an very important transportation hub in planning, is expected to be put into operation soon, which means the border province of Yunnan will be involved in China's high-speed railway connections by that time. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)


Only one week left!
Numerous HSRs, railways, subways, expressways.....

We call it Peacock South Railway Station!
孔雀南

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*New Kunming-Yuxi Railway (200km/h) opens on 15th December*
*The first section of Kunming-Vietnam and Kunming-Laos railways.....*

*New Yuxi Railway Station










Bullet train services between Kunming and Yuxi will begin late this month....*









*Yuxi City*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

anant_s said:


> *CRRC compared with worldwide business competition*
> View attachment 361148


May you please tell us what's the source of this chart, or at least the chart is dated what year? Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> Only one week left!
> Numerous HSRs, railways, subways, expressways.....
> 
> We call it Peacock South Railway Station!
> 孔雀南
> 
> View attachment 362311
> View attachment 362314
> View attachment 362313
> View attachment 362312




*More photos on the Kunming South Railway Station and Shanghai-Kunming HSR

One week countdown!





















Subway to the new HSR terminal will also open*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

samsara said:


> May you please tell us what's the source of this chart, or at least the chart is dated what year? Thanks.


Hello!
This data is for last financial year (14-15) and was published in German News magazine. the same was shared with me by Mr. Peter Christener, who works for Bombardier.
While i donot have access to whole article, the intent was to show Chinese companies have now become global leaders in Electric traction technologies in railways. The same is also evident by the fact that China is today winning more contracts than European companies in new markets (especially in Africa) owing to range of products offered and cost competitiveness. 
@AndrewJin @TaiShang @ahojunk Gentlemen, you would want to add on this subject?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Central China's Qianzhangchang Railway under construction*
2016-12-21 09:19 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan

The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. 






Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2016 shows a construction site of the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)






Staff members work in a tunnel along the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 20, 2016. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)






Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2016 shows a construction site of the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)






Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2016 shows a construction site of the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)






Staff members work in a tunnel along the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 20, 2016. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

nice. Chinese cities will be interconnected by rails in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first PPP financed high-speed railway starts construction*
Xinhua, December 23, 2016

China's first public-private partnership (PPP) funded high-speed railway project started construction in eastern province of Zhejiang Friday.

*The 269-km-long Hangzhou-Taizhou Intercity Passenger Line has a total investment of 44.9 billion yuan (6.46 billion U.S. dollars), with private capital contributing 51 percent of the investment.*

*Private investors including Fosun Group, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group and Wanfeng Auto Holding Group will have a 30 year franchise period, with four years for construction and 26 years for operation.*

Local governments will offer subsidies to ensure the project's smooth operation, and take ownership of the project after the franchise expires.

Giving holding status to private investors helps improve the project's management and operation and encourages more private enterprises to invest in infrastructure development, said Xu Kunlin, head of the investment department of the National Development and Reform Commission.

Over 1,000 PPPs, with a total investment of about 1.8 trillion yuan, have been inked so far this year, with private firms playing the leading role.

@Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Central China's Qianzhangchang Railway under construction*
> 2016-12-21 09:19 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan
> 
> The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362751
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2016 shows a construction site of the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 362756
> 
> Staff members work in a tunnel along the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 20, 2016. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 362757
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2016 shows a construction site of the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 362758
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2016 shows a construction site of the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 362759
> 
> Staff members work in a tunnel along the Qianzhangchang Railway (Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde) in Xianfeng County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 20, 2016. The Qianzhangchang Railway, which is designed to link southwest China's Chongqing Municipality with central China's Hubei and Hunan provinces, has a total length of 340 kilometers and is planned to come on stream in 2020. (Photo: Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)




This region is arguably the poorest region in Central China, Southwest Hubei and Western Hunan.
This railway is the first section of the long-term planned 1677km Chongqing-Changsha-Xiamen rapid railway (200-250km/h), which is one part of the Xiamen-Changsha-Chongqing-Lanzhou-Urumqi corridor... (Chongqing-Lanzhou to open in 2017, Lanzhou-Urumqi in operation)

Red section (Chongqing-Qianjiang Intercity HSR) will start construction soon.
Yellow section, the railway mentioned
Green: (Changhsha-Yiyang-Chengde HSR) to start construction soon
Light Yellow (Changsha-Ganzhou): planned
Blue and purple sections: in operation (Ganzhou-Longyan-Xiamen)







Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changzhou rapid railway has a bridge/tunnel percentage of 80%.
It will cut the travel time by 7 hours from Chongqing to Changsha to 4 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

anant_s said:


> Hello!
> This data is for last financial year (14-15) and was published in German News magazine. the same was shared with me by Mr. Peter Christener, who works for Bombardier.
> While i donot have access to whole article, the intent was to show Chinese companies have now become global leaders in Electric traction technologies in railways. The same is also evident by the fact that China is today winning more contracts than European companies in new markets (especially in Africa) owing to range of products offered and cost competitiveness.
> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @ahojunk Gentlemen, you would want to add on this subject?


Thank you anant_s for your additional info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan Intercity Railway Starts Operation*
2016-12-26




The Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan Intercity Railway is open to traffic on December 26, 2016. A 40-minute inter-city railway circle is to take shape.

Passengers can buy tickets through multiple channels, such as station’s ticket window, automatic ticket machine, and the mobile client or website of 12306.cn, official ticket selling site set up by the Ministry of Railways. Ticket selling started from 8:00 am on Dec. 25, 2016, as was announced by Guangzhou Railway (Group) Corporation on Dec. 25.

One train will be arranged to set off each hour every day during the initial operation stage. More will be scheduled next. The public transport operation mode will therefore be gradually realized.



​Photo taken on Dec. 22, 2016 shows the Zhaoshan Station of the Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan Intercity Railway in central China's Hunan Province. The new intercity railway built for a speed up to 200 kilometers per hour is nearing completion, and the initial operations will start at 160 kilometers per hour. (Photo: Xinhua/Long Hongtao)



​Photo taken on Dec. 22, 2016 shows the Changsha Station of the Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan Intercity Railway in central China's Hunan Province. (Photo: Xinhua/Long Hongtao)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Minxian-Guangyuan section of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway put into operation*
(Xinhua) 17:37, December 26, 2016





Photo taken on Dec. 25, 2016 shows the Bailongjiang Bridge (R) of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line in Longnan, northwest China's Gansu Province. The Minxian-Guangyuan section of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line was put into operation on Monday. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)





Attendants work at Longnan Railway Station in Longnan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 26, 2016. The Minxian-Guangyuan section of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line was put into operation on Monday. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)






Photo taken on Dec. 25, 2016 shows the Hanwang Bridge (R) of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line in Longnan, northwest China's Gansu Province. The Minxian-Guangyuan section of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line was put into operation on Monday. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)





Passengers get on a train at Longnan Railway Station in Longnan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 26, 2016. The Minxian-Guangyuan section of Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line was put into operation on Monday. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

I stop counting how many new railways and subways (and who cares about new expressways) to open in the final week of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to build more high-speed railways in 5 years*

IANS | Last Updated: Thursday, December 29, 2016 - 10:55

Beijing: China will build more high-speed railways as part of its efforts to establish a comprehensive transport system during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), according to a white paper issued on Thursday.

The white paper, titled Development of China`s Transport, said China will increase the length of high-speed railways in service to 30,000 km by 2020, which will link more than 80 per cent of its big cities, the Global Times reported. 

The country will renovate 30,000 km of expressways and provide tarmac and cement roads and shuttle bus services for administrative villages with the necessary conditions, while all villages will have access to mail service, it said. 

China will build commuting circles of one to two hours between the central cities and between central and peripheral cities, and one-hour commuting circles between central cities and key peripheral towns. 

With priority focused on public transit, China will speed up the development of its urban rail and bus rapid transit, and other means of high-capacity public transport, according to the white paper. 

By 2020, intercity railway networks will be completed in several urban agglomerations including the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei, Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta areas. 

The white paper said more efforts will be made in cities with 3 million or more residents to form urban rail transport networks, and about 3,000 km of new tracks will be added to the current urban rail transit system. 

China will also move to build integrated transport hubs, promote the green and intelligent development of transport services and improve safety in the transport industry, it said. 

The country is aiming to build a comprehensive transport network that spreads from east to west and south to north, construct passage-ways that extend beyond its borders, and develop sea routes for the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road in the five-year period, added the white paper.

First Published: Thursday, December 29, 2016 - 10:55

http://zeenews.india.com/world/china-to-build-more-high-speed-railways-in-5-years_1962561.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build more high-speed railways in five years *
Xinhua, December 29, 2016

China will build more high-speed railways as part of its efforts to establish a comprehensive transport system during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), according to a white paper issued Thursday by the State Council Information Office.

The white paper, titled Development of China's Transport, said *China will increase the length of high-speed railways in service to 30,000 kilometers by 2020, which will link more than 80 percent of its big cities.*

The country will renovate 30,000 kilometers of expressways and provide tarmac and cement roads and shuttle bus services for administrative villages with the necessary conditions, while all villages will have access to mail service, it said.

China will build commuting circles of 1 to 2 hours between the central cities and between central and peripheral cities, and one-hour commuting circles between central cities and key peripheral towns.

With priority focused on public transit, China will speed up the development of its urban rail and bus rapid transit, and other means of high-capacity public transport, according to the white paper.

By 2020, intercity railway networks will be completed in several urban agglomerations including the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei, Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta areas.

The white paper said *more efforts will be made in cities with 3 million or more residents to form urban rail transport networks, and about 3,000 kilometers of new tracks will be added to the current urban rail transit system.*

China will also move to build integrated transport hubs, promote the green and intelligent development of transport services and improve safety in the transport industry, it said.

The country is aiming to build a comprehensive transport network that *spreads from east to west and south to north,* *construct passageways that extend beyond its borders, and develop sea routes for the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road in the five-year period, said the white paper.*

@DayWalker90 , @AndrewJin , @RISING SUN 

@samsara , OBOR is mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

TaiShang said:


> *China to build more high-speed railways in five years *
> Xinhua, December 29, 2016
> 
> China will build more high-speed railways as part of its efforts to establish a comprehensive transport system during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), according to a white paper issued Thursday by the State Council Information Office.
> 
> The white paper, titled Development of China's Transport, said *China will increase the length of high-speed railways in service to 30,000 kilometers by 2020, which will link more than 80 percent of its big cities.*
> 
> The country will renovate 30,000 kilometers of expressways and provide tarmac and cement roads and shuttle bus services for administrative villages with the necessary conditions, while all villages will have access to mail service, it said.
> 
> China will build commuting circles of 1 to 2 hours between the central cities and between central and peripheral cities, and one-hour commuting circles between central cities and key peripheral towns.
> 
> With priority focused on public transit, China will speed up the development of its urban rail and bus rapid transit, and other means of high-capacity public transport, according to the white paper.
> 
> By 2020, intercity railway networks will be completed in several urban agglomerations including the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei, Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta areas.
> 
> The white paper said *more efforts will be made in cities with 3 million or more residents to form urban rail transport networks, and about 3,000 kilometers of new tracks will be added to the current urban rail transit system.*
> 
> China will also move to build integrated transport hubs, promote the green and intelligent development of transport services and improve safety in the transport industry, it said.
> 
> The country is aiming to build a comprehensive transport network that *spreads from east to west and south to north,* *construct passageways that extend beyond its borders, and develop sea routes for the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road in the five-year period, said the white paper.*
> 
> @DayWalker90 , @AndrewJin , @RISING SUN
> 
> @samsara , OBOR is mentioned


If all concerned agree on current border, I don't think India will hesitate to leave even Pakistani side of Kashmir for peace and stability which will automatically link to OBOR. India I think is joining we Eastern wing of OBOR as per multi national project, correct me if wrong.


----------



## JSCh

* China starts building Guiyang-Nanning high-speed railway*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-29 20:46:15

BEIJING, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- Construction began Thursday on the Guiyang-Nanning high-speed railway, part of broader efforts to develop the China's less prosperous southwest region.

With a length of 482 km, the railway line will cut travel time from Nanning to Guiyang from over 10 hours to 2 and a half hours, said Ding Rongfu, chairman of China Railway Airport Construction Group Co.

With a maximum speed of 350 km per hour, the line is expected to go into service in 2022.

Construction will be difficult due to complicated geography and landform, Ding said, adding that 106 tunnels have to be excavated along the line.

China has more than 20,000 km of high-speed railways. According to a government plan, mileage will increase to 45,000 km by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salam.pakistan

We are far behind China.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China to build more high-speed railways in five years *
> Xinhua, December 29, 2016
> 
> China will build more high-speed railways as part of its efforts to establish a comprehensive transport system during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), according to a white paper issued Thursday by the State Council Information Office.
> 
> The white paper, titled Development of China's Transport, said *China will increase the length of high-speed railways in service to 30,000 kilometers by 2020, which will link more than 80 percent of its big cities.*
> 
> The country will renovate 30,000 kilometers of expressways and provide tarmac and cement roads and shuttle bus services for administrative villages with the necessary conditions, while all villages will have access to mail service, it said.
> 
> China will build commuting circles of 1 to 2 hours between the central cities and between central and peripheral cities, and one-hour commuting circles between central cities and key peripheral towns.
> 
> With priority focused on public transit, China will speed up the development of its urban rail and bus rapid transit, and other means of high-capacity public transport, according to the white paper.
> 
> By 2020, intercity railway networks will be completed in several urban agglomerations including the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei, Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta areas.
> 
> The white paper said *more efforts will be made in cities with 3 million or more residents to form urban rail transport networks, and about 3,000 kilometers of new tracks will be added to the current urban rail transit system.*
> 
> China will also move to build integrated transport hubs, promote the green and intelligent development of transport services and improve safety in the transport industry, it said.
> 
> The country is aiming to build a comprehensive transport network that *spreads from east to west and south to north,* *construct passageways that extend beyond its borders, and develop sea routes for the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road in the five-year period, said the white paper.*
> 
> @DayWalker90 , @AndrewJin , @RISING SUN
> 
> @samsara , OBOR is mentioned



38000km HSR by 2025, translating into 2000km per annum on average for the next 9 years. 

Also 5-7 urban rail transit networks centred on JJJ, Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta, Central China etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> 38000km HSR by 2025, translating into 2000km per annum on average for the next 9 years.
> 
> Also 5-7 urban rail transit networks centred on JJJ, Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta, Central China etc.



I think "warming up" stage of China's infra development is over now (2016).

The next 5-10 years will be much more exciting for development fans than the past 10 years were. Let's enjoy the development show .

***
*
US$500b to boost high-speed rail plan *
China Daily, December 30, 2016





A high-speed train runs along the Shanghai-Kunming railway line on December 28, 2016. [Photo/China.org.cn]

*In the next five years, China will invest 3.5 trillion yuan ($503 billion) to accelerate railway construction, including expansion of the country's high-speed rail network to 30,000 kilometers,* a senior official said on Thursday.

*"By 2020, more than 80 percent of China's major cities will be connected by high-speed railways,"* said Yang Yudong, vice-minister of transportation.

China released a white paper titled "Development of China's Transport" on Thursday, which Hu Kaihong, director of the State Council Information Office's Press Bureau, said is the first white paper to review the sector's tremendous changes in recent decades and to set goals for its future.

In the past few years, China's railway network, especially high-speed rail, has undergone dramatic change.* From 2011 to 2015, China invested 3.58 trillion yuan to build 30,000 km of railway. By the end of this year, the nation's total railway length will reach 124,000 km, including 20,000 km of high-speed railway, accounting for 65 percent of the world's total high-speed rail.*

In July, the National Development and Reform Commission issued an updated national railway development plan envisioning *a 175,000-km rail network by the end of 2025, with 38,000 km of high-speed rail.*

However, the high-speed railway network still faces challenges, especially in the less-developed western part of China. Yang, the vice-minister of transportation, said he is confident that lines in western China will eventually become profitable.

*"Plus, building high-speed railway in less-developed regions is not only about recouping investment. It is part of the big project of rejuvenating the whole region and the country's economy,"* said Yang.

The high-speed rail linking Beijing and Shanghai showed a profit last year, Xinhua News Agency reported in July, quoting Tianjin Railway Construction Co, a shareholder of Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway Co.

Yang Hao, a *professor of rail transportation* at Beijing Jiaotong University, said the economic returns of a high-speed *railway network shouldn't be judged solely on whether lines are profitable, since these rail-ways can leverage the development of such industries as tourism, logistics and real estate.*

According to China Railway Corp, construction began on Thursday on a high-speed rail line linking Guiyang, Guizhou province－*a transportation hub connecting members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations*－and Nanning, the capital of the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.

The 482-km line will connect the Shanghai-Kunming railway and the Chengdu-Guiyang railway to the north and will also link to southern coastal areas including Hainan province and Guangzhou, Guangdong province.

The new railway will accelerate communication between China and ASEAN countries and play an important role in the Belt and Road Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> I think "warming up" stage of China's infra development is over now (2016).
> 
> The next 5-10 years will be much more exciting for development fans than the past 10 years were. Let's enjoy the development show .
> 
> ***
> *
> US$500b to boost high-speed rail plan *
> China Daily, December 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A high-speed train runs along the Shanghai-Kunming railway line on December 28, 2016. [Photo/China.org.cn]
> 
> *In the next five years, China will invest 3.5 trillion yuan ($503 billion) to accelerate railway construction, including expansion of the country's high-speed rail network to 30,000 kilometers,* a senior official said on Thursday.
> 
> *"By 2020, more than 80 percent of China's major cities will be connected by high-speed railways,"* said Yang Yudong, vice-minister of transportation.
> 
> China released a white paper titled "Development of China's Transport" on Thursday, which Hu Kaihong, director of the State Council Information Office's Press Bureau, said is the first white paper to review the sector's tremendous changes in recent decades and to set goals for its future.
> 
> In the past few years, China's railway network, especially high-speed rail, has undergone dramatic change.* From 2011 to 2015, China invested 3.58 trillion yuan to build 30,000 km of railway. By the end of this year, the nation's total railway length will reach 124,000 km, including 20,000 km of high-speed railway, accounting for 65 percent of the world's total high-speed rail.*
> 
> In July, the National Development and Reform Commission issued an updated national railway development plan envisioning *a 175,000-km rail network by the end of 2025, with 38,000 km of high-speed rail.*
> 
> However, the high-speed railway network still faces challenges, especially in the less-developed western part of China. Yang, the vice-minister of transportation, said he is confident that lines in western China will eventually become profitable.
> 
> *"Plus, building high-speed railway in less-developed regions is not only about recouping investment. It is part of the big project of rejuvenating the whole region and the country's economy,"* said Yang.
> 
> The high-speed rail linking Beijing and Shanghai showed a profit last year, Xinhua News Agency reported in July, quoting Tianjin Railway Construction Co, a shareholder of Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway Co.
> 
> Yang Hao, a *professor of rail transportation* at Beijing Jiaotong University, said the economic returns of a high-speed *railway network shouldn't be judged solely on whether lines are profitable, since these rail-ways can leverage the development of such industries as tourism, logistics and real estate.*
> 
> According to China Railway Corp, construction began on Thursday on a high-speed rail line linking Guiyang, Guizhou province－*a transportation hub connecting members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations*－and Nanning, the capital of the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.
> 
> The 482-km line will connect the Shanghai-Kunming railway and the Chengdu-Guiyang railway to the north and will also link to southern coastal areas including Hainan province and Guangzhou, Guangdong province.
> 
> The new railway will accelerate communication between China and ASEAN countries and play an important role in the Belt and Road Initiative.



Yes, with mass deployment of China Standardized HSR trains starting in 2017, development and operation of low/medium/high -speed maglav trains over the next 3-5 years, plus other innovations and technological breakthroughs in rail transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xintang Station of Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity HSR under construction*












@Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi, Xining*
2016-12-31 12:07 | Xinhua | Editor:Feng Shuang

The Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, has carried more than 7.56 million passengers in the first two years of its operation. 







Driver Wu Hua on bullet train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 29, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)






Attendant Jin Yuanyuan greets passengers on bullet train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)






Attendant Jin Yuanyuan serves passengers on bullet train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)






Passengers get on bullet train D8803 to leave for Urumqi at Hami Railway Station in Hami, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. The Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, has carried more than 7.56 million passengers in the first two years of its operation. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi, Xining*
> 2016-12-31 12:07 | Xinhua | Editor:Feng Shuang
> 
> The Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, has carried more than 7.56 million passengers in the first two years of its operation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 365025
> 
> Driver Wu Hua on bullet train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 29, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)
> 
> 
> View attachment 365026
> 
> Attendant Jin Yuanyuan greets passengers on bullet train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)
> 
> 
> View attachment 365027
> 
> Attendant Jin Yuanyuan serves passengers on bullet train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)
> 
> 
> View attachment 365028
> 
> Passengers get on bullet train D8803 to leave for Urumqi at Hami Railway Station in Hami, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. The Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, has carried more than 7.56 million passengers in the first two years of its operation. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


It's still a separate HSR between Urumqi, Xining and Lanzhou.
We have to wait until Lanzhou-Baoji-Xi'an section fully opens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s high-speed railways length to increase 1.5 times in next five years*
Source: Globaltimes.cn Published: 2016/12/29

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi, Xining*
> 2016-12-31 12:07 | Xinhua | Editor:Feng Shuang
> 
> The Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, has carried more than 7.56 million passengers in the first two years of its operation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 365025
> 
> Driver Wu Hua on bullet train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 29, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)
> 
> 
> View attachment 365026
> 
> Attendant Jin Yuanyuan greets passengers on bullet train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)
> 
> 
> View attachment 365027
> 
> Attendant Jin Yuanyuan serves passengers on bullet train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)
> 
> 
> View attachment 365028
> 
> Passengers get on bullet train D8803 to leave for Urumqi at Hami Railway Station in Hami, Xinjiang Region, Dec. 30, 2016. The Xinjiang section of high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, has carried more than 7.56 million passengers in the first two years of its operation. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


I like CRH2G, very strong in the extreme weather!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

The January 3rd
China's standard Electric EMU will use a new naming series and abandon “CRH”.
In the future, China's standard Electric EMU will be named CR200/300/400, corresponding to the 100-200/200-300/300-400 speed rating.









*CR400AF *

*
*








*CR400BF *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

http://www.itingwa.com/listen/34756


----------



## AndrewJin

Finally, after more than one year of testing!
Now, manufacture hundreds of it to replace the old ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's high-speed rail totals 22,000 kilometers in 2016*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 16:44, January 03, 2017


According to a work conference of China Railway (CR) held on Jan. 3, China's high-speed railway mileage reached 22,000 kilometers by the end of 2016, with total railway mileage of 124,000 kilometers.

General manager Lu Dongfu of CR noted that the company has significantly expanded its network in central and western China to 95,000 kilometers, or 76.6 percent of the total. In addition, 12 railroads for poverty relief are currently under construction, with an investment of 23.4 billion RMB ($33.6 billion).

Investment in the railway industry in 2017 will be maintained at the current level. CR plans to construct 2,100 kilometers of new rails, 2,500 kilometers of double tracks and 4,000 kilometers of electrified rails in 2017.

***

@AndrewJin , time to update your signature. Maybe you can simply say： “China's HSR development: _'Unpresidented'_."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> Finally, after more than one year of testing!
> Now, manufacture hundreds of it to replace the old ones.
> 
> View attachment 365609
> 
> 
> View attachment 365612



don't like the dots on the seats on the interiors. why do they always do that?


----------



## ahojunk

*Railroads forecast to top 3 billion trips in 2017*
2017-01-04 10:01 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

China's railways are forecast to handle 3.025 billion passenger trips in 2017, China Railway Corp said on Tuesday during its annual meeting in Beijing.

That would put the railroads over 3 billion trips for the first time.

*In 2016, 2.77 billion trips were made on China's railways, including 1.44 billion trips by high-speed trains, which is more than 52 percent of the total*, said Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, the nation's railway operator.

The record for a single day was 14.43 million trips, during October's Golden Week holiday travel rush.

In 2016, *over 60 percent of tickets were sold online, and more than 40 percent were bought via mobile phones*.

This year, China will add 2,100 kilometers of track, 2,500 km of double-track rail lines and 4,000 km of electrified rail lines.

By the end of 2016, the nation's rail system had reached a total length of 124,000 km, including *22,000 km of high-speed railway, which is 65 percent of the world's total of high-speed rails*.

*Four major high-speed lines were opened in 2016*: the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou Railway connecting Central and East China; the Chongqing-Wanzhou Railway, the first high-speed connection to the Three Gorges area; the Kunming-Guiyang Railway, completing the link from Shanghai to Kunming; and the Kunming-Baise Railway, completing Kunming's connection to Guangzhou.

The newly completed Kunming-Shanghai connection, at 2,252 km, is the longest of China's east-west lines.

China also continued to make technological improvements and innovative breakthroughs.

"Last year, China's railway companies developed bullet trains with a speed of 350 kilometers an hour," Lu said, noting that China has the rights to the technology.

The number of trains transporting goods between China and Europe also increased dramatically. In 2016, 1,702 trains transported goods between those markets, an increase of 109 percent from 2015.

On Jan 1, a train with a full load of Chinese goods departed from Yiwu in Zhejiang province headed for London, a new terminus point for trains from China.

The train will travel 18 days and more than 12,000 km to reach London's Barking station.


********

_Wow! in 2016, 1.44 billion trips by HSR, little wonder it is profitable on the main lines.
i.e. 3.95 million HSR trips each day in 2016. My estimate is approx 4.3 million HSR trips each day in 2017.
Already 22,000 km of HSR which is 65% of the world's total.
Just simply mind boggling!_
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Yunnan high-speed rail carries 100,000 passengers in single week*
(People's Daily Online) 17:07, January 04, 2017





The Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway and Yunnan-Guangxi railway have both been open to traffic for one week, beginning Dec. 28. Now, more than 100,000 passengers in, it's clear that Yunnan has officially entered the high-speed rail era.





The Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway and Yunnan-Guangxi railway have both been open to traffic for one week, beginning Dec. 28. Now, more than 100,000 passengers in, it's clear that Yunnan has officially entered the high-speed rail era.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *:*
> _Wow! in 2016, 1.44 billion trips by HSR, little wonder it is profitable on the main lines.
> i.e. 3.95 million HSR trips each day in 2016. My estimate is approx 4.3 million HSR trips each day in 2017.
> Already 22,000 km of HSR which is 65% of the world's total.
> Just simply mind boggling!_
> .


2 billion HSR trips in 2017 I predict.



cirr said:


> View attachment 366015
> 
> View attachment 366014
> 
> View attachment 366021


The new trains are extremely energy-efficient.
Passengers will have much more comfortable journeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China sets new naming rules for bullet trains*
(People's Daily Online) 17:14, January 05, 2017

_




The CR400AF multi-unit train manufactured by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company
(Photo/ThePaper.cn)_​
China has adopted new rules when it comes to the naming of multi-unit trains, railway reporter Luo Chunxiao revealed on Jan. 4.

According to CCTV News, China's National Railway Administration issued model certificates and manufacturing licenses to CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company on Jan. 3, indicating that China's standard multi-unit trains are qualified for large-scale manufacturing and commercial operation.

_




The CR400BF multi-unit train manufactured by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles 
(Photo/ThePaper.cn)_​
The "blue dolphin" bullet trains manufactured by Sifang are named CR400AF, while the "golden phoenix" trains made by Changchun are named CR400BF. The former CRH (China Railway High-Speed) naming rules have been officially abandoned.

The new rules were determined at the end of November 2016. China's standard multi-unit trains will adopt similar names in the future. Three sub-series -- CR200, CR300 and CR400 -- refer to bullet trains with speed limits of 100-200 km/h, 200-300 km/h and 300-400 km/h respectively.


********

_There is no equivalent to CR400 series in other countries:-
Japan - fastest operating speed is 320 kph, only for a small section, mostly is 280 kph.
South Korea - fastest operating speed is 305 kph.
Taiwan - fastest operating speed is 300 kph.
France - fastest operating speed is 260 kph.
Germany - fastest operating speed is 280 kph.
Spain - fastest operating speed is 310 kph.

China - fastest operating speed is 350 kph on selected lines, 
with plan to increase it to 400 kph._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

We may see the prototypes of CR300s this year or next.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Bullet train network still moving at speed*
2017-01-06 09:41 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_






_A train crosses a bridge in Guizhou province on Dec 29, the first day of operations for the Kunming-Guiyang high-speed railway.Zou Hong / China Daily_


More lines were added to the nation's railway infrastructure last year as work moved forward to meet the government's construction targets, Luo Wangshu reports.

The opening of two high-speed rail lines on Dec 28 and the start of work on a new line the following day signaled that China's high-speed rail construction program continues to move forward at a rapid pace.

*Last year, four major high-speed lines were opened*, bringing the total distance covered by the nation's *high-speed rail network to more than 22,000 km, accounting for 60 percent of the high-speed rail networks around the world*, according to China Railways Corp, the national rail operator.

The four lines are: the *Zhengzhou-Xuzhou railway connecting central and East China; the Chongqing-Wan-zhou railway*, the first high-speed railway to enter the Three Gorges area; the *Kunming-Guiyang railway which links Shanghai and Kunming*; and the *Kunming-Baise railway, connecting Kunming and Guangzhou*.

Of the four, the newest, the Kunming-Guiyang railway, is part of the *Shanghai-Kunming line, and at 2,252 kilometers it is the longest of China's east-west rail lines*.

"High-speed rail continued its stable and steady development in 2016, the first year of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20). The most significant moment was the opening of the Shanghai-Kunming rail line as a passage to link east and west," said Yang Hao, a professor of rail transportation management at Beijing Jiaotong University.

"Only two sections of the north-south and east-west high-speed railway grid have not yet opened - the lines between Jinan and Shijiazhuang and between Baoji and Lanzhou. At the current rate of progress, we expect to fulfill our target before 2020, much earlier than scheduled" he said.





_An attendant welcomes passengers to the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed service in August.Provided To China Daily_


*Quality of operations*

The high-speed grid of four north-south lines and four east-west lines is on course to meet a 2008 target to complete the work by 2020.

"The highlight of the year was that the high-speed rail grid, with four north-south lines and four east-west lines, is taking shape," said Yu Zhanfu, principal of the Beijing office of Roland Berger Strategy Consultants. "In addition to opening more lines, the high quality of operations, such as the punctuality of departures and arrivals, is very impressive."

*Last year, nearly 99 percent of bullet trains departed on time and more than 95 percent arrived on time*, according to the CRC.

*In July, two Chinese-designed bullet trains passed in opposite directions at world-record speeds of 420 km/h during a test run* conducted by the corporation.

"The success of the test demonstrates that China has mastered comprehensive knowledge of the bullet train's core technologies," said Zhou Li, director of the CRC's science and technology administration department. "It also shows that China's high-speed train technology ranks among the most advanced in the world, and even leads the world in some technologies."

The test measured the trains' performance, particularly the traction, braking and software systems, which all employ Chinese technology.

In addition to setting a technological record, the number of passengers hit a record high in August.

The corporation's trains *have carried about 5 billion passengers since 2008, and the number of people using the high-speed network has risen by 30 percent every year*.

*Last year, more than 1.4 billion trips were made on China's bullet trains, accounting for more than 52 percent of total passenger numbers*, according to CRC data

On Dec 29, Yang Yudong, head of the National Railway Administration, told a media briefing that during the *period of the 13th Five-Year Plan, China will invest 3.5 trillion yuan ($503 billion) to expand the railway network and accelerate development, and by 2020, high-speed rail lines will stretch 30,000 km as part of a final targeted network of 150,000 km*.

In July, the National Development and Reform Commission, the nation's top economic planner, issued an updated national railway development plan that envisions a 175,000-km rail network by the end of *2025, by which time the country will have 38,000 km of high-speed track*, according to the plan. Moreover, by 2030, the nation's rail network will expand to nearly 200,000 km, including 45,000 km of high-speed lines.

"We will accelerate the construction of railways in China's central and western regions, and we will also boost the expansion of intercity and suburban rail links," said Zhang Dawei, deputy head of the Ministry of Transport's planning department. "*By the end of 2020, more than 80 percent of mainland cities with populations of at least 1 million will be served by high-speed railways.*"





_A driver prepares to depart Chongqing North Railway Station on the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed line in November. Liu Chan / Xinhua_


*Continuous development*

Yu, from Roland Berger, urged continuous development of the network: "The country's top planners must ensure that the work (planned in 2008) is mostly done, and then release a new plan."

China will continue to expand the rail network in the future, according to Yu. "In the more economically developed regions, such as the eastern and southern coastal areas, we have already seen the high-speed rail industry transformed into a powerful economic driving force. But in less-developed areas, such as central and western regions, it will take time to see the (financial) returns from high-speed rail lines," he said.

Yang from Beijing Jiaotong University, said the decision to expand the high-speed network was a wise one: "Once a line has been built, it can be used for years. From a long-term perspective, it is not possible to just build high-speed rail lines in the eastern regions. Balance is important in development."

In October, 61-year-old Lu Dongfu was appointed as the CRC's new general manager, replacing 67-year-old Sheng Guangzu, who was China's last minister of railways before rail operations were handed over to the corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China launches longest high-speed train service*
2017-01-05 16:31 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China on Thursday launched its longest high-speed train service, from Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, to Beijing.

The train, named *"Shangri-la of the World," left Kunming at 11:05 a.m. on a 2,760-km trip to Beijing, which takes about 13 hours*. The train's name highlights the world famous resort in Shangri-la of Yunnan, a name first appearing in British novelist James Hilton's "Lost Horizon."

A ticket for a second-class seat on the train from Kunming to Beijing costs 1,147.5 yuan (166 U.S. dollars).


********

_LOL. This one line is longer than the total HSR length of a few countries._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> View attachment 366015
> 
> View attachment 366014
> 
> View attachment 366021


So will CIT500 be renamed as CR500?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> So will CIT500 be renamed as CR500?



Why not? We may have CR600, even CR700, in a few years when the 600+km/h maglev train rolls off the assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*China opens 'most beautiful' high-speed railway*
2017-01-05 15:22 | chinadaily.com.cn | _Editor: Feng Shuang_





_The Shanghai-Kunming Railway passes through some gorgeous countryside along its 2,266-kilometer route, leading many to dub it the most beautiful railway line in China. (Photo provided to China Daily）_

Rail passengers in Shanghai from Thursday will be able to travel to the beautiful southwestern province of Yunnan in just 11 hours, as China opens its latest high-speed railway connecting the eastern metropolis with Yunnan's capital, Kunming.

From Jan 5, three China Railway High-speed (CRH) trains will depart daily from Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station each morning, reaching Kunming the same evening.

The new railway will connect six provincial capital cities along its route from the east coast to the far southwest of the country, namely Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanchang, Changsha, Guiyang and Kunming.





_New China Railway High-speed (CRH) trains that will be used on the new railway connecting Shanghai Hongqiao Station and South Kunming Station in Yunnan province sit in a storage facility, ready to begin operation on Jan 5. (Photo provided to China Daily)_

Trains previously took 39 hours to complete the 2,266-kilometer journey, but the high-speed route will cut travel times to just 11 hours.

The railway will pass through many popular tourist cities and some spectacular countryside along the way, leading many to dub the new service the most beautiful railway line in China.





_Seats in the new Shanghai-Kunming CRH trains are specially designed to be much broader than those of trains used on other routes, providing passengers with a more comfortable travelling experience. (Photo provided to China Daily)_

The new CRH trains will reach a top speed of 350 km/h along the route, allowing passengers to reach Changsha, the capital of central Hunan province, in just six hours.

According to Hongqiao station, ticket prices for the trip from Shanghai to Kunming on the new CRH train are 879 yuan ($127) for second-class seats and 1,475 yuan ($212) for first-class seats. As a comparison, tickets for a flight or the regular train service typically costs around 1,300 yuan and 800 yuan respectively, making the high-speed train a good option for many passengers.

Tickets have been on sale since Dec 26. Below is a timetable for newly-added CRH trains that travel from China's south Yangtze Delta River region to Kunming, Yunnan province.


********

_Some may disagree that Shanghai-Kunming HSR is the most beautiful line.
They may say it's the Fuzhou-Hefei HSR line._

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Bullet train network still moving at speed*
> 2017-01-06 09:41 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_
> 
> View attachment 366629
> 
> _A train crosses a bridge in Guizhou province on Dec 29, the first day of operations for the Kunming-Guiyang high-speed railway.Zou Hong / China Daily_
> 
> 
> More lines were added to the nation's railway infrastructure last year as work moved forward to meet the government's construction targets, Luo Wangshu reports.
> 
> The opening of two high-speed rail lines on Dec 28 and the start of work on a new line the following day signaled that China's high-speed rail construction program continues to move forward at a rapid pace.
> 
> *Last year, four major high-speed lines were opened*, bringing the total distance covered by the nation's *high-speed rail network to more than 22,000 km, accounting for 60 percent of the high-speed rail networks around the world*, according to China Railways Corp, the national rail operator.
> 
> The four lines are: the *Zhengzhou-Xuzhou railway connecting central and East China; the Chongqing-Wan-zhou railway*, the first high-speed railway to enter the Three Gorges area; the *Kunming-Guiyang railway which links Shanghai and Kunming*; and the *Kunming-Baise railway, connecting Kunming and Guangzhou*.
> 
> Of the four, the newest, the Kunming-Guiyang railway, is part of the *Shanghai-Kunming line, and at 2,252 kilometers it is the longest of China's east-west rail lines*.
> 
> "High-speed rail continued its stable and steady development in 2016, the first year of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20). The most significant moment was the opening of the Shanghai-Kunming rail line as a passage to link east and west," said Yang Hao, a professor of rail transportation management at Beijing Jiaotong University.
> 
> "Only two sections of the north-south and east-west high-speed railway grid have not yet opened - the lines between Jinan and Shijiazhuang and between Baoji and Lanzhou. At the current rate of progress, we expect to fulfill our target before 2020, much earlier than scheduled" he said.
> 
> View attachment 366630
> 
> _An attendant welcomes passengers to the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed service in August.Provided To China Daily_
> 
> 
> *Quality of operations*
> 
> The high-speed grid of four north-south lines and four east-west lines is on course to meet a 2008 target to complete the work by 2020.
> 
> "The highlight of the year was that the high-speed rail grid, with four north-south lines and four east-west lines, is taking shape," said Yu Zhanfu, principal of the Beijing office of Roland Berger Strategy Consultants. "In addition to opening more lines, the high quality of operations, such as the punctuality of departures and arrivals, is very impressive."
> 
> *Last year, nearly 99 percent of bullet trains departed on time and more than 95 percent arrived on time*, according to the CRC.
> 
> *In July, two Chinese-designed bullet trains passed in opposite directions at world-record speeds of 420 km/h during a test run* conducted by the corporation.
> 
> "The success of the test demonstrates that China has mastered comprehensive knowledge of the bullet train's core technologies," said Zhou Li, director of the CRC's science and technology administration department. "It also shows that China's high-speed train technology ranks among the most advanced in the world, and even leads the world in some technologies."
> 
> The test measured the trains' performance, particularly the traction, braking and software systems, which all employ Chinese technology.
> 
> In addition to setting a technological record, the number of passengers hit a record high in August.
> 
> The corporation's trains *have carried about 5 billion passengers since 2008, and the number of people using the high-speed network has risen by 30 percent every year*.
> 
> *Last year, more than 1.4 billion trips were made on China's bullet trains, accounting for more than 52 percent of total passenger numbers*, according to CRC data
> 
> On Dec 29, Yang Yudong, head of the National Railway Administration, told a media briefing that during the *period of the 13th Five-Year Plan, China will invest 3.5 trillion yuan ($503 billion) to expand the railway network and accelerate development, and by 2020, high-speed rail lines will stretch 30,000 km as part of a final targeted network of 150,000 km*.
> 
> In July, the National Development and Reform Commission, the nation's top economic planner, issued an updated national railway development plan that envisions a 175,000-km rail network by the end of *2025, by which time the country will have 38,000 km of high-speed track*, according to the plan. Moreover, by 2030, the nation's rail network will expand to nearly 200,000 km, including 45,000 km of high-speed lines.
> 
> "We will accelerate the construction of railways in China's central and western regions, and we will also boost the expansion of intercity and suburban rail links," said Zhang Dawei, deputy head of the Ministry of Transport's planning department. "*By the end of 2020, more than 80 percent of mainland cities with populations of at least 1 million will be served by high-speed railways.*"
> 
> View attachment 366631
> 
> _A driver prepares to depart Chongqing North Railway Station on the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed line in November. Liu Chan / Xinhua_
> 
> 
> *Continuous development*
> 
> Yu, from Roland Berger, urged continuous development of the network: "The country's top planners must ensure that the work (planned in 2008) is mostly done, and then release a new plan."
> 
> China will continue to expand the rail network in the future, according to Yu. "In the more economically developed regions, such as the eastern and southern coastal areas, we have already seen the high-speed rail industry transformed into a powerful economic driving force. But in less-developed areas, such as central and western regions, it will take time to see the (financial) returns from high-speed rail lines," he said.
> 
> Yang from Beijing Jiaotong University, said the decision to expand the high-speed network was a wise one: "Once a line has been built, it can be used for years. From a long-term perspective, it is not possible to just build high-speed rail lines in the eastern regions. Balance is important in development."
> 
> In October, 61-year-old Lu Dongfu was appointed as the CRC's new general manager, replacing 67-year-old Sheng Guangzu, who was China's last minister of railways before rail operations were handed over to the corporation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366632​



China Railway network map (HSR+conventional rails).
You could see the double lines (or triple lines) on some corridors, which indicate one conventional railway + 1/2 HSR.

New passengers lines open new opportunities, at the same time setting space for freight.








ahojunk said:


> _Some may disagree that Shanghai-Kunming HSR is the most beautiful line.
> They may say it's the Fuzhou-Hefei HSR line._



I fully agree the new "most beautiful HSR" should be Shanghai-Kunming HSR.
But Fuzhou-Hefei HSR has different style of beauty.

Hefei-Fuzhou HSR, Central China-Southeast China





Shanghai-kunming HSR (Kunming-Panzhou section, Panzhou is the first station in Guizhou Province entering from Yunnan)
212km, 1h, in 3 min





Guizhou Province has attracted 166 million travelers (from outside Guizhou) in 2015.
The new HSR will help accelerate the speed.....
When you have the proper tourist infra, money and people will come.





Build control-accessed expressway to every county
Tucheng Village, Guizhou Province





Build bikeway on the mountains
Liupanshui, Guizhou Province





Build village road through fields
Liupanshui, Guizhou Province





Build new-energy farms, not just about energy, but also tourism
Hongguan Township, Zunyi County





Develop every city in China's poorest province
Anshun City, Guizhou

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> We may see the prototypes of CR300s this year or next.


China definitely needs a solid 200-300km/h range semi-high-speed bullet train suitable on ALL weather conditions......I don't want to hear CRH2 cannot operate in Northeast China news again.
Speed up the process, get rid of all outdated types.



cirr said:


> Why not? We may have CR600, even CR700, in a few years when the 600+km/h maglev train rolls off the assembly line.



CR500 WON'T DIE!








ahojunk said:


> *China launches longest high-speed train service*
> 2017-01-05 16:31 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> China on Thursday launched its longest high-speed train service, from Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, to Beijing.
> 
> The train, named *"Shangri-la of the World," left Kunming at 11:05 a.m. on a 2,760-km trip to Beijing, which takes about 13 hours*. The train's name highlights the world famous resort in Shangri-la of Yunnan, a name first appearing in British novelist James Hilton's "Lost Horizon."
> 
> A ticket for a second-class seat on the train from Kunming to Beijing costs 1,147.5 yuan (166 U.S. dollars).
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> _LOL. This one line is longer than the total HSR length of a few countries._
> .



OMG, that is nearly reaching the upper limit of a bullet train (maintenance requirement).
But, after the 300+km/h sleeper bullets are put in use in the future, we might hear about Kunming-Harbin service....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

* High-speed trains receive thorough clean *
*
Ecns.cn, January 10, 2017
*
​
Workers clean the locomotive of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

Automatic cleaning of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

Workers clean the locomotive of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

Workers clean the locomotive of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

Workers clean the locomotive of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

Automatic cleaning of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

Automatic cleaning of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

​

A worker cleans the locomotive of a high-speed train in Shanghai, Jan 8, 2017. The cleanup uses both automatic and manual efforts that take about 45 minutes for each 400-meter-long train. One group of workers cleans 20 locomotives each night. [Photo / China News Service]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Longest tunnel along China's high-speed railway completed*

2017-01-10 09:39:54 GMT2017-01-10 17:39:54

(Beijing Time) Xinhua English








Aerial photo taken on Jan. 10， 2017 shows the exit of Liaoxi Tunnel， the longest tunnel along the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway， in Lingyuan City， northeast China's Liaoning province. The 13.205 km tunnel constructed by China Railway 12th Bureau Group is also the longest one within northeast China by far. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Longest tunnel along China's high-speed railway completed*
> 
> 2017-01-10 09:39:54 GMT2017-01-10 17:39:54
> 
> (Beijing Time) Xinhua English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Jan. 10， 2017 shows the exit of Liaoxi Tunnel， the longest tunnel along the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway， in Lingyuan City， northeast China's Liaoning province. The 13.205 km tunnel constructed by China Railway 12th Bureau Group is also the longest one within northeast China by far. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


This HSR is so critical connecting Beijing and Northeast China.
WTF delayed so many years?


----------



## AndrewJin

*27-year-old CRH Conductor Chen Yao*
*Guizhou CRH section, Chengdu Railway Bureau *

*Yangshuo Railway Station, Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR
Informing the driver the train is ready to leave 



*

*10 years of experiences on the train



*

*5am, CRH staff apartment*
*



*

*The group is made of 5 *















*No.1 Team of Guiyang CRH Section has 200+ such stewardesses born in 1990s.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cybernetics

AndrewJin said:


> This HSR is so critical connecting Beijing and Northeast China.
> WTF delayed so many years?



The difficult terrain is one factor as the area is very mountainous. This Beijing-Shenyang HSR route passes through 红山文化 (Hongshan Culture) region in Liaoning. Hongshan culture is dated from 4700 to 2900 BC.





A few years back when iron ore prices were high, there was a lot of mining activity in the region (most operations are gone now). Miners would constantly find historical artifacts when they dig into the ground or mountainsides. There is an especially high concentration of artifacts in western Liaoning. I expect the same to be true for HSR tunnels. Any artifacts that were found on site required relocation by specialists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Cybernetics said:


> The difficult terrain is one factor as the area is very mountainous. This Beijing-Shenyang HSR route passes through 红山文化 (Hongshan Culture) region in Liaoning. Hongshan culture is dated 4700 to 2900 BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years back when iron ore prices were high, there was a lot of mining activity in the region (most operations are gone now). Miners would constantly find artifacts when they dig into the ground or mountainsides. I expect the same to be true for HSR tunnels. Any artifacts that were found site on required relocation by specialists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern China can trace its roots from multiple major tribes with countless minor ones.



Difficult terrain is never a problem for Chinese railway workers.
It is the land acquisition in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Festive high-speed rail prepares for Spring Festival rush*
(People's Daily Online) 11:26, January 13, 2017





Crew members of the Xi'an Railway Bureau recently hung paper-cut decorations on the windows of one high-speed train to wish passengers a happy Chinese New Year. The decorations were mounted on Jan. 12, one day before China's Spring Festival rush begins. Over 2.9 billion trips are expected to be made during the rush, lasting from Jan. 13 till Feb. 21, as citizens head home for the holiday. (Wang Shutian/China News Service)






Crew members of the Xi'an Railway Bureau recently hung paper-cut decorations on the windows of one high-speed train to wish passengers a happy Chinese New Year. The decorations were mounted on Jan. 12, one day before China's Spring Festival rush begins. Over 2.9 billion trips are expected to be made during the rush, lasting from Jan. 13 till Feb. 21, as citizens head home for the holiday. (Wang Shutian/China News Service)





Crew members of the Xi'an Railway Bureau recently hung paper-cut decorations on the windows of one high-speed train to wish passengers a happy Chinese New Year. The decorations were mounted on Jan. 12, one day before China's Spring Festival rush begins. Over 2.9 billion trips are expected to be made during the rush, lasting from Jan. 13 till Feb. 21, as citizens head home for the holiday. (Wang Shutian/China News Service)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*GET READY FOR SPRING FESTIVAL TRAVEL RUSH!

@Wuhan CRH Depot
Bullet trains are ready after maintenance 





























*
@TaiShang @anant_s @Echo_419 @GeraltofRivia @grey boy 2 @Götterdämmerung @Godman @Gibbs @Jlaw @ahojunk @Daniel808

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

AndrewJin said:


> *GET READY FOR SPRING FESTIVAL TRAVEL RUSH!*
> 
> @Wuhan CRH Depot
> Bullet trains are ready after maintenance
> 
> View attachment 368073
> 
> 
> View attachment 368070
> 
> 
> View attachment 368069
> 
> 
> View attachment 368071
> 
> 
> View attachment 368072
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 368067
> *
> @TaiShang @anant_s @Echo_419 @GeraltofRivia @grey boy 2 @Götterdämmerung @Godman @Gibbs @Jlaw @ahojunk @Daniel808



Wow, full display of China's industrial might

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*Life, housing and business are following the high speed rail lines in China*

In China’s three big population centres—the areas around Beijing in the north, Shanghai in the east and Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, in the south—life and work have started to follow the sinews of the high-speed rail system. Trains were previously too infrequent, too slow and too crowded to allow for daily commutes. Now, each of these three mega-cities is developing commuter corridors. Little wonder: house prices in satellite towns and cities tend to be much cheaper. In Kunshan, for example, homes cost about 70% less than in nearby Shanghai. But the bullet train between the two cities takes just 19 minutes and costs a mere 25 yuan ($3.60). And Kunshan is just one of many options for those seeking to escape Shanghai’s high costs. There are now about 75 million people living within an hour of Shanghai by high-speed rail.

Surveys show that more than half of passengers on the busiest lines are “generated traffic”—that is, people making trips that they would not have made before. This is unquestionably good for the economy. It means the trains are expanding the pool of labour and consumers around China’s most productive cities, while pushing investment and technology to poorer ones. Xu Xiangshang, a dapper businessman, oversees sales of apartments built next to high-speed railway stations in less well-off parts of Anhui. These are less than half an hour from Nanjing, a prosperous city of 8m that is the capital of Jiangsu province. “Bullet trains are becoming just like buses,” he says.


The overall bill is already high. China Railway Corporation, the state-owned operator of the train system, has debts of more than 4 trillion yuan, equal to about 6% of GDP.

Less than a decade ago China had yet to connect any of its cities by bullet train. Today, it has 20,000km (12,500 miles) of high-speed rail lines, more than the rest of the world combined. It is planning to lay another 15,000km by 2025. Just as astonishing is urban growth alongside the tracks. At regular intervals—almost wherever there are stations, even if seemingly in the middle of nowhere—thickets of newly built offices and residential blocks rise from the ground.

But the network expansion now under way is even bolder than Mr Liu had envisaged. China has a four-by-four grid at present: four big north-south and east-west lines. Its new plan is to construct an eight-by-eight grid by 2035. The ultimate goal is to have 45,000km of high-speed track. Zhao Jian of Beijing Jiaotong University, who has long criticised the high-speed push, reckons that only 5,000km of this will be in areas with enough people to justify the cost. “With each new line, the losses will get bigger,” he says.





Some analysts question how much of it has been wisely spent. In a widely circulated study published last autumn, Atif Ansar of Oxford University’s Saïd Business School and his co-authors say the world’s “awe and envy” is misplaced. More than half of China’s infrastructure projects have “destroyed economic value”, they reckon. Their verdict is based on 65 road and rail projects backed by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) or the World Bank since the mid-1980s. Thanks to the banks’ involvement, these projects are well documented.

The ADB expected the Yuanjiang-Mohei highway (Yuan-Mo for short) to cut travel times, reduce traffic accidents and lower the costs of fuelling and repairing vehicles, adding up to a compelling economic return of 17.4% a year. By 2004, however, traffic was 49% below projections and costs were more than 20% over budget, thanks to unforgiving terrain prone to landslides.

As a rule, the ADB and World Bank will approve an undertaking only if they expect its broad benefits (the economic gains from reduced travel times, fewer accidents, etc) to exceed its costs by a large margin, leaving ample room for error. Mr Ansar and his co-authors assume this margin is 40%: they posit a ratio of expected benefits to costs of 1.4 for every project. They scoured the banks’ review documents for examples of cost overruns and traffic shortfalls. Given these assumptions, a project becomes unviable if costs overrun by more than 40%, traffic undershoots by 29%, or some combination of the two. Of the 65 projects, 55% fell into this category.

The authors’ conclusion, however, rests on their assumption about the margin for error built into the projects they looked at. Take Yuan-Mo, for example. Its projected benefits, over its first 20 years of operation, were several times greater than its costs. But as often with roads, the costs arrive early; the benefits are spread thinly over many years

*At a discount rate equal to China's borrowing costs only 8% of the project are not economic and HSR traffic gains can lag for a few years*

It is necessary to reduce the future payoffs by some annual percentage, known as a “discount rate”. The higher this is, the lower the value placed today on tomorrow’s gains.

So a lot turns on what rate is chosen. For historical reasons, the ADB adopts a high one of 12%. At that rate, Yuan-Mo’s ratio of expected benefits to costs equals 1.5, roughly in line with the authors’ assumptions.

But at a gentler rate of 9%, the ratio improves to about 2.

At a rate of 5.3% (more in line with government borrowing costs) the ratio rises to 3.

With these higher margins for error, many fewer elephants turn white. At a ratio of 2, the share falls to 28%. If the ratio is assumed to be 3, the proportion of duds falls to just 8%.

The authors also assume that any traffic shortfall persists throughout its life. That is not always the case. Traffic on Yuan-Mo, for example, has rebounded, according to the road’s operator. By 2015 it was 31% higher than the ADB projected back in 1999. Around last year’s lunar new-year holiday the road handled record numbers. Some white elephants turn grey with age.

*In the long view of 10-20 years there is an economic payoff vs China's borrowing costs and long term improvements to the country

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/01/life-housing-and-business-are-following.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Passengers may select seats on high-speed trains after Spring Festival*

2017-01-13 15:22:33 

CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Ding Xiaoxiao






Passengers can select seats on high-speed trains in Hainan province ahead of the Spring Festival. [Photo: xinmin.cn]

Some passengers on high-speed trains in China will be able to select specific seats ahead of the Spring Festival. The service has been trialed on some routes in southern China, and officials say it will be expanded.

"We are committed to developing the seat-selection function, as well as beds, by passengers. Based on the trial operation of high-speed trains in Hainan, more trains with the seat-selection function will be available nationwide after the Spring Festival," said Huang Xin, deputy director of the transportation bureau of China Railway Corporation.

The rail network across China, high-speed and traditional, is expecting hundreds of millions of passengers during the annual Spring Festival travel rush, known as Chunyun.

However, while seating and sleeping services are being improved, there are reports that meal services are not.





A packaged meal that's available on a high-speed train in China [File photo: Chinanews.com]

Fewer packaged meals are said to be available this year compared with last year.

According to the 12306 railway hotline phone number, the number of pre-packaged meals will be limited.

Passengers have often complained about the packaged meals, saying *the taste is very poor*.

http://english.cri.cn/12394/2017/01/13/3124s949642.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> *Passengers may select seats on high-speed trains after Spring Festival*
> 
> 2017-01-13 15:22:33
> 
> CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Ding Xiaoxiao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers can select seats on high-speed trains in Hainan province ahead of the Spring Festival. [Photo: xinmin.cn]
> 
> Some passengers on high-speed trains in China will be able to select specific seats ahead of the Spring Festival. The service has been trialed on some routes in southern China, and officials say it will be expanded.
> 
> "We are committed to developing the seat-selection function, as well as beds, by passengers. Based on the trial operation of high-speed trains in Hainan, more trains with the seat-selection function will be available nationwide after the Spring Festival," said Huang Xin, deputy director of the transportation bureau of China Railway Corporation.
> 
> The rail network across China, high-speed and traditional, is expecting hundreds of millions of passengers during the annual Spring Festival travel rush, known as Chunyun.
> 
> However, while seating and sleeping services are being improved, there are reports that meal services are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A packaged meal that's available on a high-speed train in China [File photo: Chinanews.com]
> 
> Fewer packaged meals are said to be available this year compared with last year.
> 
> According to the 12306 railway hotline phone number, the number of pre-packaged meals will be limited.
> 
> Passengers have often complained about the packaged meals, saying *the taste is very poor*.
> 
> http://english.cri.cn/12394/2017/01/13/3124s949642.htm


15yuan的高铁餐不要期望太高，，现在12306已经支持“饿了么” 可以预定外卖啦

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> 15yuan的高铁餐不要期望太高，，现在12306已经支持“饿了么” 可以预定外卖啦


 
I do not know. I once tried food along Fuzhou-Jinan line and found it extremely delicious. Maybe I am not a picky person, but, it is definitely above average. Especially for the price.

If someone is on scholarship like me, one should be quite happy with the quality meal inside HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Tunnel breakthrough made along Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway*
2017-01-11 09:26 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan


*The Liaoxi Tunnel, is 13.2 km long and is the longest tunnel along the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway.*






Aerial photo taken on Jan. 10, 2017 shows the exit of Liaoxi Tunnel, the longest tunnel along the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, in Lingyuan City, northeast China's Liaoning province. The 13.205 km tunnel constructed by China Railway 12th Bureau Group is also the longest one within northeast China by far. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)






Construction workers celebrate the breakthrough of Liaoxi Tunnel, the longest tunnel along the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, in Lingyuan City, northeast China's Liaoning province, Jan. 10, 2017. The 13.205 km tunnel constructed by China Railway 12th Bureau Group is also the longest one within northeast China by far. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)






Construction team celebrates the breakthrough of Liaoxi Tunnel, the longest tunnel along the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, in Lingyuan City, northeast China's Liaoning province, Jan. 10, 2017. The 13.205 km tunnel constructed by China Railway 12th Bureau Group is also the longest one within northeast China by far. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)






Construction workers wave hands to their workmates on the other side after the hole-through of Liaoxi Tunnel, the longest tunnel throughout the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway locating in Lingyuan City, northeast China's Liaoning province, Jan. 10, 2017. The 13.205 km tunnel constructed by China Railway 12th Bureau Group is also the longest one within northeast China by far. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I do not know. I once tried food along Fuzhou-Jinan line and found it extremely delicious. Maybe I am not a picky person, but, it is definitely above average. Especially for the price.
> 
> If someone is on scholarship like me, one should be quite happy with the quality meal inside HSR.


I'm fine with that....
If one does not want to spend that money, can bring instant noodle or other food.
There is hot water available inside every compartment.
As @long_ has said, more delivery services are now available with APP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I'm fine with that....
> If one does not want to spend that money, can bring instant noodle or other food.
> There is hot water available inside every compartment.
> As @long_ has said, more delivery services are now available with APP.



Yes. I saw people bring their food, as well. Mostly those who travel in groups-families.

But I prefer 便当。Single person's best friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway under construction *

Source: Xinhua Published: 2017/1/14






Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)






Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)





Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)






Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)







Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> *GET READY FOR SPRING FESTIVAL TRAVEL RUSH!
> 
> @Wuhan CRH Depot
> Bullet trains are ready after maintenance
> 
> View attachment 368073
> 
> 
> View attachment 368070
> 
> 
> View attachment 368069
> 
> 
> View attachment 368071
> 
> 
> View attachment 368072
> 
> 
> View attachment 368067
> *
> @TaiShang @anant_s @Echo_419 @GeraltofRivia @grey boy 2 @Götterdämmerung @Godman @Gibbs @Jlaw @ahojunk @Daniel808


I LOVE these mighty evil with red eyes in Hometown-WuHan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway under construction*
(Xinhua) 09:43, January 15, 2017




Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)




Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)




Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)





Workers install electric wires at the construction site of Duchang section of Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 13, 2017. The railway line linking Jiujiang of Jiangxi and Quzhou of Zhejiang is expected to be put into operation in November of this year. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China offers UK a model to get trains up to speed*

By Chris Peterson | China Daily | Updated: 2017-01-07 07:36





A new high-speed Eurostar e320 train leaves the Channel Tunnel in Coquelles, near Calais, northern France, October 20, 2015. [Photo/Agencies]

If you want to travel from Kunming, capital of Southwest China's Yunnan province to East China's Shanghai, a distance of 2,252 kilometers, it will take you 11 hours and 15 minutes－and you can bet your train will leave and arrive on time.

If you want to travel the 664 km from London to Edinburgh, it will take you nearly five hours, the train will often be delayed and you will have to pay extra to guarantee a seat.

Traveling on China's new high-speed, state-of-the-art trains costs you an average of 100 yuan an hour, traveling at around 350 km/h. Roughly put, it means the ticket between Kunming and Shanghai should cost you about 1,115 yuan ($162) at current prices.

Taking that shorter London-Edinburgh route, which can turn into a nightmare journey, will cost you around 150 pounds sterling, about 1,272 yuan at the current exchange rate.

For the country that invented railways (1825, George Stephenson's Stockton-to-Darlington line in northeast England, in case you ask), Britain has not done them proud.

And if strikes, delayed engineering works, malfunctioning signals and poor infrastructure weren't enough, the government has just announced a 2.3 percent rise in rail fares across the board.

I commute to work every day and, as things go, I'm luckier than most. Southeastern, which operates my service, is a little better than some of the other operators, although each time I climb the stairs from the car park I seem to be greeted by "Southeastern apologizes for ...", followed by the latest delay, excuse or cancellation.

Reasons offered include unruly passengers, ice, snow, rain, leaves on the line, missing train crew and, believe it or not, strong winter sunshine in the drivers' eyes.

I've always loved trains, especially the mystery of steam. I confess to having a box full of Hornby Dublo model engines, those splendidly made electric models of the golden era of British steam. I have beautifully detailed models of the Flying Scotsman, the Duchess of Hamilton and designer Sir Nigel Gresley's Mallard, a streamlined monster that set the world speed record for a steam engine in 1938 and that has never been beaten.

I suppose it goes back to my childhood in the 1950s, when my father would take my mother and his sister by car (a 1937 Austin 14) from Oxford to Hartlepool, while we boys would go with my uncle by steam train, changing at Darlington for the two-hour run to West Hartlepool.

What a trip－chocolate, pork pies, fizzy drinks and a fresh comic book for the journey. Boyhood heaven.

All that, of course, was spoiled by a gentleman called Dr Richard Beeching, whose 1963 report on the state of Britain's railways resulted in a shortsighted slashing of 2,636 stations and 5,000 miles of track.

Britain's rail system has never recovered.

Since then, the nation's rail network has become a political football. Of all the public facilities, railways should be run by one central entity－it doesn't really matter if it is a state or private body.

After all, China, France and Germany, to name but a few places, all have one entity controlling their rail systems and their railways seem to work just fine.

Here, although the infrastructure is run by Network Rail, the services are run by a series of franchises awarded by the government, with varying degrees of success.

Try to buy a ticket and you will be faced with a bewildering array of choices.

No wonder many Britons opt to drive, overcrowding the motorways and adding to pollution.

Next time I'm in China, China Railway Co will be getting my business, that's for sure.

The author is managing editor of China Daily European Bureau. chris@mail.chinadailyuk.com


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/opinion...t_27886980.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_This is dated in May last year but has not been posted yet. Enjoy!_







*Railway Tunnel with China's Biggest Cross Section Completed in NW China*
CCTV+
Published on May 31, 2016

A railway tunnel with the *largest cross sectional area* in China was completed Tuesday in the country’s northwest Gansu Province after more than seven years of construction. 

Its maximum *cross sectional area is 350 square meters, or 2.5 times the size of common railway tunnels*, making it the largest ever constructed in China. 

The *9,164-meter Xinchengzi tunnel is part of the railway line connecting the province's capital of Lanzhou with Chongqing* Municipality in southwest China. 

The complex geological structure on the northeast edge of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau where the tunnel stands make the excavation work extremely difficult, according to the tunnel’s contractor, China Railway 11th Group Co., Ltd. 

The completion of the tunnel will greatly facilitate the operation of the Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line stretching 915 kilometers, said the contractor. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

AndrewJin said:


> *GET READY FOR SPRING FESTIVAL TRAVEL RUSH!
> 
> @Wuhan CRH Depot
> Bullet trains are ready after maintenance
> 
> View attachment 368073
> 
> 
> View attachment 368070
> 
> 
> View attachment 368069
> 
> 
> View attachment 368071
> 
> 
> View attachment 368072
> 
> 
> View attachment 368067
> *
> @TaiShang @anant_s @Echo_419 @GeraltofRivia @grey boy 2 @Götterdämmerung @Godman @Gibbs @Jlaw @ahojunk @Daniel808



Some more amazing images (Galaxy Reavers)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> Some more amazing images (Galaxy Reavers)


This is a very small CRH Depot, mostly likely in a tier 3 or tier 4 city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> This is a very small CRH Depot, mostly likely in a tier 3 or tier 4 city.


就喜欢你这种低调含蓄不着痕迹的炫耀


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 就喜欢你这种低调含蓄不着痕迹的炫耀



As in Wuhan, a tier 2 city but in the lower level of tier 2 bracket (Hangzhou and Nanjing in the upper level), 
we have two major CRH depots and more to be built. 
Even the smaller one is bigger than this one.....
Nearly 800 bullet train services per day during Chinese spring festival this year.....

Not just a depot, but also an important indoor maintenance facility is attached.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> As in Wuhan, a tier 2 city but in the lower level of tier 2 bracket (Hangzhou and Nanjing in the upper level),
> we have two major CRH depots and more to be built.
> Even the smaller one is bigger than this one.....
> Nearly 800 bullet train services per day during Chinese spring festival this year.....
> 
> Not just a depot, but also an important indoor maintenance facility is attached.....
> View attachment 369069



What is the Biggest CRH Depot in China right now?
do you have any photos of it, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Bullet train passes through rape flowers fields in Guizhou*
2017-01-16 09:14 Xinhua Editor:Xu Shanshan





A bullet train of the Guiyang-Guangzhou railway passes through rape flowers fields in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 14, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Yinjin)





A bullet train of the Guiyang-Guangzhou railway passes through rape flowers fields in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 14, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Yinjin)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> What is the Biggest CRH Depot in China right now?
> do you have any photos of it, bro?


52 CRH Depots in China so far (all in full use now, more are under construction)
Shanghai Hongqiao Depot is the biggest, just outside Shanghai Hongqiao Transport Hub.
165 standard units (one unit = 8 cars) belong to this depot.
Units from other railway bureau sometimes will also receive maintenance there.
It has intensive maintenance capacity, while some depots can only handle primary maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*200km/h Hainan Island Ring HSR upgraded to 250km/h*

*



*

@TaiShang @ahojunk @cirr @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *200km/h Hainan Island Ring HSR upgraded to 250km/h*
> 
> *
> View attachment 370344
> *
> 
> @TaiShang @ahojunk @cirr @JSCh


.
This is very good news for tourists to Hainan Island.

Tourists are able to get to various places in Hainan Island faster. This would help tourism on the island.

By the way, I am looking forward to some mainland HSR lines running at 400 kph.

When that happens, I may make another trip to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> This is very good news for tourists to Hainan Island.
> 
> Tourists are able to get to various places in Hainan Island faster. This would help tourism on the island.
> 
> By the way, I am looking forward to some mainland HSR lines running at 400 kph.
> 
> When that happens, I may make another trip to China.


Yes, and there is no price hike.
Quite good news for tourists, though only several minutes have been saved, EVERY SECOND COUNTS!



*THOSE HEROS & HEROINES WORKING BEHIND*
*Technicians at Longmen High-speed Railway Traction Substation*

*



*
*



*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> This is very good news for tourists to Hainan Island.
> 
> Tourists are able to get to various places in Hainan Island faster. This would help tourism on the island.
> 
> By the way, I am looking forward to some mainland HSR lines running at 400 kph.
> 
> When that happens, I may make another trip to China.


Indeed.
From 200km/h to 250km/h is not a small step.
More photos on Hainan Island HSR after the speed hike.
Such a busy intercity HSR!

*Sanya HSR Station*
(China's southmost HSR station)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bullet train G7 team during Spring Festival travel rush
(G7, Beijing South 19:00, Shanghai Hongqiao 23:56)



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH Technician on the first day of the Chinese New Year
Wuhan-Xiaogan Intercity HSR, Wuhan Railway Bureau 







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed trains' daily maintenance*

CRI, February 3, 2017





Daily maintenance is required to keep China's high-speed rail system running smoothly during the Lunar New Year travel rush. [Photo: Xinhua]



 
Every CRH (China Railway High-speed) train runs more than 9,600 km per day. CRH maintenance workers in the Zhengzhou railway sector are like "medical doctors" for trains, checking operating status carefully every day. [Photo: Xinhua]



 
At CRH, every train is required to be double-checked before getting on its way, and each inspection takes 2 hours to finish. [Photo: Xinhua]




High speed trains have become a major transportation mode for people visiting family for Chinese New Year. [Photo: Xinhua]




Maintenance and inspection procedures fall into two categories: one with high-voltage power on and the other one with power unplugged. The body of each train needs to be cleaned and all high-voltage equipment needs to be checked. Each inspector wears a body camera to record the whole inspection process. [Photo: Xinhua]

@AndrewJin , @cirr , @oprih

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

China's railways transport 52 mln passengers during Spring Festival
2017-02-03 21:10:01 Xinhua Web Editor: Zhang Shuai





_Passengers have their tickets checked at the Shijiazhuang railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 2, 2017. [Photo: Xinhua/Mu Yu]_

China's railways carried a record number of passengers during the seven-day Lunar New Year holiday.

A total of *51.99 million passengers traveled by train during the Spring Festival break, an increase of 8.8 percent* from a year earlier, according to China Railway.

This year also sets a *record high number of a single day, with 10.97 million passengers taking rides on Feb. 2*, the last day of the holiday.

The back-to-work travel rush is expected to continue, as the China Railway estimated the daily traffic will hit 11 million on Feb. 3. 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Haunting aerial photos of train maintenance center go viral*
2017/01/23
WIN

Eerie aerial photographs of high-speed trains at a maintenance yard in Wuhan, capital of Hubei Province, have gone viral ahead of the Spring Festival travel rush.
















In the photos, the metallic trains are arranged in rows and starkly lit by beams of white light. At the front of the trains, bright red lights glow ominously.

The photos were shot on January 13, the first day of the Spring Festival transport rush, as was reported on people.com.cn.

High-speed trains enter the center every night for maintenance. The facility is also known as a “hospital for high-speed trains.” There are 52 such centers across China intended to ensure the normal operation of more than 2,000 high-speed trains.





















National railway passengers are expected to reach 356 million during the 40-day Spring Festival travel season, according to China Railway Corporation. More than 178 million passengers are expected to travel by high-speed train.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three Gorge Region's First High-speed Railway 
During the first Spring Festival *
Chongqing Passenger Section No.3 HSR Team, Chengdu Railway Bureau

吴佳丽是成都铁路局重庆客运段动车三队的一名列车长，今年是她担当列车长的首个春运，她将和她所担当的渝万高铁一起迎来第一个春运，今年的新年她也将在动车上和旅客们一起度过，她早早就开始准备动车上的新年。

Wu Jiali, celebrated her first spring festival as the chief stewardess on Chongqing-Wanzhou HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*On the Chinese New Year










Many toddlers took bullet train back home with parents for the very first time 





The priority is the safety and well-being of children on the bullet trains 





Helping staff in the dining car 
l





Helping cleaner 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

This clip shows testing of high speed train technology in the laboratory of the Institute of Mechanics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing. The experimental platform is 274 meters long, the world’s largest platform of its kind to conduct tests and experiments on aerodynamics of high speed trains traveling at 500 kilometers per hour. Check the video to experience a train being tested at 250 km per hour along the experiment platform. How fast can China’s high speed train go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> This clip shows testing of high speed train technology in the laboratory of the Institute of Mechanics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing. The experimental platform is 274 meters long, the world’s largest platform of its kind to conduct tests and experiments on aerodynamics of high speed trains traveling at 500 kilometers per hour. Check the video to experience a train being tested at 250 km per hour along the experiment platform. How fast can China’s high speed train go?


Awesome!


----------



## ahojunk

*Magnificent view of high-speed trains*
2017-02-07 13:10 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan





Lines of high-speed trains are parked on tracks awaiting checks in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Feb. 6, 2017. All fast trains were required to undergo maintenance after 2am during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/CFP)





Lines of high-speed trains are parked on tracks awaiting checks in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Feb. 6, 2017. All fast trains were required to undergo maintenance after 2am during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/CFP)





Lines of high-speed trains are parked on tracks awaiting checks in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Feb. 6, 2017. All fast trains were required to undergo maintenance after 2am during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/CFP)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Magnificent view of high-speed trains*
> 2017-02-07 13:10 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan
> 
> View attachment 375397
> 
> Lines of high-speed trains are parked on tracks awaiting checks in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Feb. 6, 2017. All fast trains were required to undergo maintenance after 2am during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/CFP)
> 
> View attachment 375398
> 
> Lines of high-speed trains are parked on tracks awaiting checks in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Feb. 6, 2017. All fast trains were required to undergo maintenance after 2am during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/CFP)
> 
> View attachment 375400
> 
> Lines of high-speed trains are parked on tracks awaiting checks in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Feb. 6, 2017. All fast trains were required to undergo maintenance after 2am during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/CFP)


Very small depot.
Chongqing needs a much bigger one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China sees faster trains ahead*

China Daily, February 7, 2017

China is expected to supply next-generation bullet trains capable of traveling at 400 km per hour for Russia's Moscow-Kazan line by 2020, which could enhance the country's position as the world's leader in high-speed rail products and services, said an expert working on the project.

The line is expected to be about 770 kilometers long and will run through seven Russian regions with a total population of more than 25 million. It will use regular high-speed trains rather than magnetic levitation trains.

"*To ensure the operation, China will test the 400 km/h train in a selected part of the 709-kilometer Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway line*," said Yang Guowei, a researcher at the Institute of Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing. The railroad is expected to be completed in 2019.

*Yang's work unit is responsible for designing the shape of the high-speed trains.*

Yang said China will be able to produce cargo trains for transporting regular goods, high-end products and industrial equipment at speeds ranging from 120 to 250 km/h between Asia and Europe by 2020.

Through innovation and development, China has the technology to make electric multiple-unit passenger trains with speeds between 200 and 250 km/h and has established a technology platform for producing trains with a speed of 350 km/h, according to data on the website of the National Railway Administration.

The country does not currently have trains with a speed of 400 km/h. However, Yang said that once they are developed, China can introduce them to the domestic market as well. However, the ticket price may increase because of higher operating costs.

Jia Limin, head of China's high-speed rail innovation program under the management of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, said, "This could help China build cross-border high-speed train services with its neighboring countries that can alternate between different track gauges, ranging from 60 cm to 1.676 meters." The CRRC is China's rail vehicle manufacturer and exporter.

Wang Mengshu, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it will take time to test safety and control if the speed is increased to 400 km/h.

He said there is a big difference between Chinese engineers getting a high-speed rail system up and running at home and doing something similar in foreign markets. The differences in standards and regulations remain the challenges for China's rail vehicle exporters and infrastructure suppliers hoping to set up overseas. In addition, building costs are fairly expensive.

"Rather than investing in high-speed railway networks overseas, China should focus on expanding domestic lines with faster train speeds," said Wang.

The CRRC is trying to overcome technical barriers in its push to develop maglev trains with speeds of 600 km/h in its Qingdao research center in Shandong province.

_http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-02/07/content_40238379.htm_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Technicians at Kunming CRH Depot
The safety guardians of the first HSR of Yunnan Province 





























*

@ahojunk @anant_s @TaiShang @cirr @terranMarine et al



cirr said:


> *China sees faster trains ahead*
> 
> China Daily, February 7, 2017
> 
> China is expected to supply next-generation bullet trains capable of traveling at 400 km per hour for Russia's Moscow-Kazan line by 2020, which could enhance the country's position as the world's leader in high-speed rail products and services, said an expert working on the project.
> 
> The line is expected to be about 770 kilometers long and will run through seven Russian regions with a total population of more than 25 million. It will use regular high-speed trains rather than magnetic levitation trains.
> 
> "*To ensure the operation, China will test the 400 km/h train in a selected part of the 709-kilometer Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway line*," said Yang Guowei, a researcher at the Institute of Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing. The railroad is expected to be completed in 2019.
> 
> *Yang's work unit is responsible for designing the shape of the high-speed trains.*
> 
> Yang said China will be able to produce cargo trains for transporting regular goods, high-end products and industrial equipment at speeds ranging from 120 to 250 km/h between Asia and Europe by 2020.
> 
> Through innovation and development, China has the technology to make electric multiple-unit passenger trains with speeds between 200 and 250 km/h and has established a technology platform for producing trains with a speed of 350 km/h, according to data on the website of the National Railway Administration.
> 
> The country does not currently have trains with a speed of 400 km/h. However, Yang said that once they are developed, China can introduce them to the domestic market as well. However, the ticket price may increase because of higher operating costs.
> 
> Jia Limin, head of China's high-speed rail innovation program under the management of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, said, "This could help China build cross-border high-speed train services with its neighboring countries that can alternate between different track gauges, ranging from 60 cm to 1.676 meters." The CRRC is China's rail vehicle manufacturer and exporter.
> 
> Wang Mengshu, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it will take time to test safety and control if the speed is increased to 400 km/h.
> 
> He said there is a big difference between Chinese engineers getting a high-speed rail system up and running at home and doing something similar in foreign markets. The differences in standards and regulations remain the challenges for China's rail vehicle exporters and infrastructure suppliers hoping to set up overseas. In addition, building costs are fairly expensive.
> 
> "Rather than investing in high-speed railway networks overseas, China should focus on expanding domestic lines with faster train speeds," said Wang.
> 
> The CRRC is trying to overcome technical barriers in its push to develop maglev trains with speeds of 600 km/h in its Qingdao research center in Shandong province.
> 
> _http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-02/07/content_40238379.htm_


Apart from developing new models at higher speed, another key task of CRH in 2017 is a critical speed-up campaign, from 200km/h to 250km/h, from 300km/h to 350km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Happy Chinese Lunar New Year*
*From Nanning Railway Bureau*
*Nanning City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southwest China
广西，南宁市，南宁铁路局

























*

@long_ @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @waz @Echo_419 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Another Spring Festival*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Another Spring Festival Firework*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Rail operating staff are forgotten Heroes who take people to their destinations and close to their loved ones, while sacrificing their own time with their families. 
when rest of the world celebrates, they remain ever vigilant and perform their duties.
i wish these brave men and women good wishes on Chinese Spring festival.
Let us all remember them for their selfless service.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

_No time to rest for CRH.
_
***

*8.2 mln railway trips expected on Lantern Festival *
Xinhua, February 11, 2017

China Railway Corp. expects 8.2 million trips to be made by rail Saturday as it is Lantern Festival, the end of the lunar new year celebrations.

*The company said it had scheduled an additional 598 trains to cope with demand.*

On Friday, 8.92 million trips were made by rail.

The Lunar New Year holiday was from Jan. 27 to Feb. 2 this year. The period, which is also known as Spring Festival, is known as the largest human migration in the world, as hundreds of millions of people go back to their hometowns, putting huge stress on the transportation system.

The first post-festival travel rush started toward the end of the week-long holiday. The second travel rush usually happens around Lantern Festival, when students return to start a new semester and migrant workers return to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> _No time to rest for CRH.
> _
> ***
> 
> *8.2 mln railway trips expected on Lantern Festival *
> Xinhua, February 11, 2017
> 
> China Railway Corp. expects 8.2 million trips to be made by rail Saturday as it is Lantern Festival, the end of the lunar new year celebrations.
> 
> *The company said it had scheduled an additional 598 trains to cope with demand.*
> 
> On Friday, 8.92 million trips were made by rail.
> 
> The Lunar New Year holiday was from Jan. 27 to Feb. 2 this year. The period, which is also known as Spring Festival, is known as the largest human migration in the world, as hundreds of millions of people go back to their hometowns, putting huge stress on the transportation system.
> 
> The first post-festival travel rush started toward the end of the week-long holiday. The second travel rush usually happens around Lantern Festival, when students return to start a new semester and migrant workers return to work.



Trains back to workplace!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Three generations of train drivers span 56 years*
2017-02-07 15:42 Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

_




Jiang Aishun (R) and his son Qu Junjie, both are train drivers. (Photo/The Mirror)
_
(ECNS) -- Like father, like son. Three generations of a family have all worked for China's railways, a mirror of the country's development from steam power to internal combustion engines and finally to electricity.

Jiang Fulin was among the family's first generation of train drivers. Working for a Nanjing unit under Shanghai Railway Administration beginning in 1956, he traveled across the country with steam trains for the next 27 years.

His son Jiang Aishun recalled that his father used to come back with dirty clothes but leave home and return to work again with clean ones thanks to his mother.

The son was also fascinated with the sound of trains, so he followed in his father's footsteps to become a train driver, although steam was replaced with more powerful internal combustion and electricity engines. He no longer worried about dirty clothes.





_Jiang Aishun, the second generation of train driver of the family.(Photo/The Mirror)_





_Jiang Aishun (L) and his son Qu Junjie. (Photo/The Mirror)_

The third generation, Qu Junjie, who holds his mother's family name, continued the passion for trains since a young age.

But his father Jiang Aishun didn't support his career choice at the beginning as he thought the work was quite tiring and required constant night shifts.

Qu insisted and became a driver in 2011 on a high-speed train.

These three generations have driven trains for a combined 56 years, witnessing great strides in China's railway industry.





_Qu Junjie, the third generation of train driver of the family. (Photo/The Mirror)_





_Qu Junjie, the third generation of the family, is also a train driver. (Photo/The Mirror)_

The combined length of China's high speed railways surpassed 22,000 kilometers by the end of 2016, with the total national railway length now stretching 124,000 kilometers, according to China Railway Corp.





_Qu Junjie waits for passengers to get off the train.(Photo/The Mirror)_


********

_@AndrewJin , @anant_s 
This is a nice story with changes through the 3 generations.
Grandfather was driver for steam locomotives.
Father is a driver for electric locomotives.
Son is a driver for HSR.
Maybe the grandson/granddaughter could be a driver for 600 kph maglev. LOL._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

ahojunk said:


> This is a nice story with changes through the 3 generations.
> Grandfather was driver for steam locomotives.
> Father is a driver for electric locomotives.
> Son is a driver for HSR.
> Maybe the grandson/granddaughter could be a driver for 600 kph maglev.


Some families are destined to serve their societies in certain fields and they do it quite well.
i know quite a few cases where 3-4 generations have served in armed forces and they take a lot of pride in it.
That said, i'm sure grandpa would be really proud to see his grandson driving HST and it also tells the story of Chinese progress in railways in matter of 3 generations.
I as a railfan feel quite proud of the family.
PS: i too hope for great grandson (or daughter) to one day pilot Maglev 



ahojunk said:


>


Locomotive cabins of new generation 3 phase electric locomotives and driving panel layouts are very impressive and ergonomically designed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*23 Key Railway Projects to start construction in 2017
*
*The biggest project will be Chongqing-Kunming HSR, 785km, 95 billion yuan*
_Kunming South HSR Terminal, Kunming City, Southwest China_






*




*
1.重庆至昆明高铁：新建铁路785公里，投资950亿。
2.西宁至成都(黄胜关)铁路：新建铁路540公里，投资450亿。
3.广州至汕尾铁路：新建铁路168公里，投资182亿。
4.西安至铜川至延安铁路：新建铁路315公里，投资320亿。
5.合肥至淮安铁路：新建铁路270公里，投资350亿。
6.沪乍杭铁路：新建铁路130公里，投资112亿。
7.廊涿城际铁路：新建铁路126公里，投资205亿。
8.霸州至衡水铁路：新建铁路199公里，投资260亿。
9.鲁南铁路(菏泽至曲阜)：新建铁路200公里，投资160亿。
10.鲁南铁路(兰考至菏泽)：新建铁路85公里，投资93亿。
11.潍坊至莱西铁路：新建铁路126公里，投资190亿。
12.郑州至濮阳城际铁路：新建铁路200公里，投资240亿。
13.漳州至厦门城际铁路：新建铁路70公里，投资160亿。
14.纳雍至六盘水铁路：新建铁路60公里，投资33亿。
15.平凉至庆阳铁路：新建铁路100公里，投资70亿。
16.宁波至金华铁路：新建铁路135公里，投资110亿。
17.三门峡至禹州铁路：新建铁路257公里，投资180亿。
18.天津枢纽杨双、汉周联络线：新建铁路30公里。投资16亿。
19.克拉玛依至塔城铁路铁厂沟至塔城段新建铁路190公里，投资50亿。
20.平凉至中卫铁路增建二线：新建铁路315公里，投资130亿。
21.焦柳铁路电化工程(怀化至柳州段)：铁路电化415公里，投资43亿。
22.集宁至二连浩特扩能工程：改扩建铁路330公里，投资82亿。
23大莱龙铁路扩能工程：改扩建铁路167公里，投资60亿。








anant_s said:


> Some families are destined to serve their societies in certain fields and they do it quite well.
> i know quite a few cases where 3-4 generations have served in armed forces and they take a lot of pride in it.
> That said, i'm sure grandpa would be really proud to see his grandson driving HST and it also tells the story of Chinese progress in railways in matter of 3 generations.
> I as a railfan feel quite proud of the family.
> PS: i too hope for great grandson (or daughter) to one day pilot Maglev
> 
> 
> Locomotive cabins of new generation 3 phase electric locomotives and driving panel layouts are very impressive and ergonomically designed.


Me too, hope his next next generations could continue making contribution to railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_We had an article of Grandfather, Father and Son train drivers. The following is not related to HSR but that of a mother and daughter flight attendants. But, WTH, I will post it here._

========
*Daughter follows footsteps of busy mum as flight attendant*
2017-02-13 16:21 | Ecns.cn | Editor:Yao Lan





Flight attendants Wei Fang and her daughter Niu Jialu pose for a photo inside a plane. In 1987, Wei Fang became one of the first to become a flight attendant in Shanxi Province. For the past 30 years, she has directly witnessed the growth and changes in Shanxi’s civil aviation industry and served on every type of plane used in the province. Now working as a chief flight attendant for an airline, Wei said she spent too much time at work and felt guilty for the limited time with her daughter. Wei now pays close attention to her health and often goes to the gym, saying she doesn’t want to divert her daughter’s attention from her career. The 25-year-old daughter also became a flight attendant, noting she has begun to better appreciate her mother’s dedication to flight. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Flight attendants Wei Fang and her daughter prepare for work in the early morning. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Chief Flight attendant Wei Fang organizes a meeting before a flight. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Flight attendant Niu Jialu working inside a plane. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Flight attendant Wei Fang watches as her daughter Niu Jialu serves a first-class passenger aboard a plane. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Chief Flight attendant Wei Fang helps a passenger who feels uncomfortable aboard a plane. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Flight attendant Wei Fang (R, 2nd) helps a passenger sitting in a wheelchair. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)





Flight attendants Wei Fang and her daughter, Niu Jialu leave a bus after a day’s work. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Celberating Lantern Festival on Bullet Train C6218 Chengdu-Mianyang*

The *Lantern Festival* or the *Spring Lantern Festival* is a Chinese festival celebrated on the fifteenth day of the first month in the lunisolar Chinese calendar. It marks the final day of the traditional Chinese New Year celebrations,[1] and falls on some day in February or March in the Gregorian calendar. As early as the Western Han Dynasty (206 BC-AD 25), it had become a festival with great significance.[2] During the Lantern Festival, children go out at night to temples carrying paper lanterns and solve riddles on the lanterns.

*Solve riddles *





*Eat Yuanxiao *







ahojunk said:


> _We had an article of Grandfather, Father and Son train drivers. The following is not related to HSR but that of a mother and daughter flight attendants. But, WTH, I will post it here._
> 
> ========
> *Daughter follows footsteps of busy mum as flight attendant*
> 2017-02-13 16:21 | Ecns.cn | Editor:Yao Lan
> 
> View attachment 376956
> 
> Flight attendants Wei Fang and her daughter Niu Jialu pose for a photo inside a plane. In 1987, Wei Fang became one of the first to become a flight attendant in Shanxi Province. For the past 30 years, she has directly witnessed the growth and changes in Shanxi’s civil aviation industry and served on every type of plane used in the province. Now working as a chief flight attendant for an airline, Wei said she spent too much time at work and felt guilty for the limited time with her daughter. Wei now pays close attention to her health and often goes to the gym, saying she doesn’t want to divert her daughter’s attention from her career. The 25-year-old daughter also became a flight attendant, noting she has begun to better appreciate her mother’s dedication to flight. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376957
> 
> Flight attendants Wei Fang and her daughter prepare for work in the early morning. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376958
> 
> Chief Flight attendant Wei Fang organizes a meeting before a flight. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376959
> 
> Flight attendant Niu Jialu working inside a plane. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376960
> 
> Flight attendant Wei Fang watches as her daughter Niu Jialu serves a first-class passenger aboard a plane. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376961
> 
> Chief Flight attendant Wei Fang helps a passenger who feels uncomfortable aboard a plane. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376963
> 
> Flight attendant Wei Fang (R, 2nd) helps a passenger sitting in a wheelchair. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)
> 
> View attachment 376962
> 
> Flight attendants Wei Fang and her daughter, Niu Jialu leave a bus after a day’s work. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)


I have to say, compared to bullet trains, these economical seats are tortures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

China to invest over 800 billion RMB in railway construction in 2017
(People's Daily Online) 15:35, February 14, 2017

China plans to start 35 new railway projects in 2017, spending upwards of 800 billion RMB on new lines, Economic Information Daily reported on Feb. 14.

The construction plan, which will be carried out by China Railway Corporation (CRC), states that China will maintain its railway investment scale and complete its scheduled investment in fixed assets. In 2016, China invested 801.5 billion RMB in fixed assets in the domestic railway sector, starting 46 new projects. China's operating railway lines covered 124,000 kilometers by the end of 2016, and high-speed rails exceeded 22,000 kilometers.

Recently, many regions have released their key project construction plans for 2017, with railways making another strong showing. Guangzhou, for instance, plans to invest more than 49 billion RMB in 56 railway construction projects this year.

Lu Dongfu, general manager of CRC, stressed at the company's annual work conference that they plan to continue promoting railway construction and strengthening project quality and safety. Lu said the release of a longer-term plan and devolution of project approval rights will further boost railway investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Celberating Lantern Festival on Bullet Train C6218 Chengdu-Mianyang*
> 
> The *Lantern Festival* or the *Spring Lantern Festival* is a Chinese festival celebrated on the fifteenth day of the first month in the lunisolar Chinese calendar. It marks the final day of the traditional Chinese New Year celebrations,[1] and falls on some day in February or March in the Gregorian calendar. As early as the Western Han Dynasty (206 BC-AD 25), it had become a festival with great significance.[2] During the Lantern Festival, children go out at night to temples carrying paper lanterns and solve riddles on the lanterns.
> 
> *Solve riddles *
> View attachment 377046
> 
> 
> *Eat Yuanxiao *
> View attachment 377047
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, compared to bullet trains, these economical seats are tortures!


More photos about Lantern Festival
*On Shanghai-Beijing Bullet Train*

*Riddles and Rice Balls *
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The charm of Slow Trains*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

@ahojunk @Jguo @Daniel808 @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Policewomen in Yunnan Province
Kunming-Beijing Bullet Train Service*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China to start construction on 35 railway projects: report*

2017-02-20 08:55

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

It is full steam ahead for China's railway sector as construction on 35 new railway projects will start in 2017 as the country plans to expand the network, according to a recent report in Xinhua-run Economic Information Daily.

Construction will begin on 2,100 km of new rail line, 2,500 km of double-track lines and 4,000 km of electrified railways this year, the report cited unnamed authorities as saying.

To achieve the targets, China Railway Corp. (CRC) has been assigned a budget of 800 billion yuan (116.8 billion U.S. dollars) by the central government, the same as in 2016.

The vice minister of transport, Yang Yudong, disclosed earlier that China will spend 3.5 trillion yuan on railway construction during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020).

By 2020, China will have increased the length of high-speed railways in operation to 30,000 kilometers, connecting more than 80 percent of its big cities.

By the end of 2016, China had a 124,000 km railway network, featuring the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km.

While the vast network has enhanced connectivity in large swathes of the country, construction lags behind in the less developed western regions. The government wants to address this gap.

Much of this year's construction projects will happen in China's central and western regions, to support the wider poverty-relief campaign, according to CRC.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/02-20/245970.shtml

*China's Guangxi to build more than 2,000 km of high-speed rail lines*

2017-02-19 16:40:13 (Beijing Time)

Xinhua English






Bullet trains run on Tunli Bridge in Nanning， capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region， Feb. 19， 2017. Guangxi will build more than 2，000 km of high-speed rail lines to link all cities in the region during the 13th Five-Year (2016-2020) Plan period. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China to start construction on 35 railway projects: report*
> 
> 2017-02-20 08:55
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> It is full steam ahead for China's railway sector as construction on 35 new railway projects will start in 2017 as the country plans to expand the network, according to a recent report in Xinhua-run Economic Information Daily.
> 
> Construction will begin on 2,100 km of new rail line, 2,500 km of double-track lines and 4,000 km of electrified railways this year, the report cited unnamed authorities as saying.
> 
> To achieve the targets, China Railway Corp. (CRC) has been assigned a budget of 800 billion yuan (116.8 billion U.S. dollars) by the central government, the same as in 2016.
> 
> The vice minister of transport, Yang Yudong, disclosed earlier that China will spend 3.5 trillion yuan on railway construction during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020).
> 
> By 2020, China will have increased the length of high-speed railways in operation to 30,000 kilometers, connecting more than 80 percent of its big cities.
> 
> By the end of 2016, China had a 124,000 km railway network, featuring the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km.
> 
> While the vast network has enhanced connectivity in large swathes of the country, construction lags behind in the less developed western regions. The government wants to address this gap.
> 
> Much of this year's construction projects will happen in China's central and western regions, to support the wider poverty-relief campaign, according to CRC.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/02-20/245970.shtml
> 
> *China's Guangxi to build more than 2,000 km of high-speed rail lines*
> 
> 2017-02-19 16:40:13 (Beijing Time)
> 
> Xinhua English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet trains run on Tunli Bridge in Nanning， capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region， Feb. 19， 2017. Guangxi will build more than 2，000 km of high-speed rail lines to link all cities in the region during the 13th Five-Year (2016-2020) Plan period. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


From zero to having more than 5 HSRs, Guangxi is developing super fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Trains from Kunming to Beijing/Shanghai/Guangzhou *
*renamed to "Spring City Bullet Train"*
*Huge discounts to tourist sites in Yunnan Province*
G1376 Kunming South-Shanghai Hongqiao
G406 Kunming South-Beijing West
D3820 Kunming South-Guangzhou South














































*New Kunming South*
The high-speed railway terminal for Shanghai-Kunming HSR, Kunming-Nanning HSR, Kunming Intercity HSRs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China to start construction on 35 railway projects: report*
> 
> 2017-02-20 08:55
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> It is full steam ahead for China's railway sector as construction on 35 new railway projects will start in 2017 as the country plans to expand the network, according to a recent report in Xinhua-run Economic Information Daily.
> 
> Construction will begin on 2,100 km of new rail line, 2,500 km of double-track lines and 4,000 km of electrified railways this year, the report cited unnamed authorities as saying.
> 
> To achieve the targets, China Railway Corp. (CRC) has been assigned a budget of 800 billion yuan (116.8 billion U.S. dollars) by the central government, the same as in 2016.
> 
> The vice minister of transport, Yang Yudong, disclosed earlier that China will spend 3.5 trillion yuan on railway construction during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020).
> 
> By 2020, China will have increased the length of high-speed railways in operation to 30,000 kilometers, connecting more than 80 percent of its big cities.
> 
> By the end of 2016, China had a 124,000 km railway network, featuring the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km.
> 
> While the vast network has enhanced connectivity in large swathes of the country, construction lags behind in the less developed western regions. The government wants to address this gap.
> 
> Much of this year's construction projects will happen in China's central and western regions, to support the wider poverty-relief campaign, according to CRC.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/02-20/245970.shtml
> 
> *China's Guangxi to build more than 2,000 km of high-speed rail lines*
> 
> 2017-02-19 16:40:13 (Beijing Time)
> 
> Xinhua English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet trains run on Tunli Bridge in Nanning， capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region， Feb. 19， 2017. Guangxi will build more than 2，000 km of high-speed rail lines to link all cities in the region during the 13th Five-Year (2016-2020) Plan period. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



The HSR flyover in Nanning City is crazy!
3 HSRs & the railway to CRH Depot intersect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*动车组“大变身” *

动车组目前按8节或者16节车厢固定编组，未来可否根据市场情况、旅客人数灵活编排车厢？财新记者日前获悉，由中国中车股份有限公司（下称中国中车）研制的可变编组动车组样车将于年内正式下线。此类动车组可像普通客车一样，在2至16节范围内搭配车厢。可变编组动车组3X为暂定名，最高时速为350公里每小时。（来自财新网）

纵观当下，铁路运输有客流淡旺季之分，春运期间跟平时差别巨大，各条线路的繁忙程度也不同，中西部高铁和东部沿海高铁、京广高铁更不能等量齐观。可是目前动车组全部采用固定编组，要么是8节编组，要么就是16节重联编组。这种固定编组，在实际运输中，对高铁运营企业的制约越来越明显，不利于其缩减运输成本，提高经济效益。笔者曾今就感受过一节动车组车厢内，只有寥寥数名旅客的情况，而在出行旺季，车厢连接处都站满了人。如今，可变编组动车组3X的研制成功，就可以根据各条线路不同时间段的实际情况进行灵活编组，最小编组单元为两节，如要扩大编组，可以根据速度和功率核算出效率最高搭配，以这样的形式，可以编组为数量为2-16辆的任何节数的动车组。

不仅如此，3X型动车组对于动车组的维修来说也带来了非常大的变化。以往要完成一节动车组的维修，由于不能拆编，所以要整列进行，一个小故障就会导致整列车进库维修，有时为了跟换一个模块，需要等上数天时间，这无疑降低了车辆使用效率。现在3X型动车组可以根据哪节坏了，就拆编哪节进库维修，其他节车厢还可以继续使用，这无疑提高了动车组的检修效率。
据悉，3X型动车组车厢的内部功能也发生了巨大改变，可以根据实际需求，编组带货运功能的餐车、双层卧铺车等等。笔者认为，这样的多功能动车组，可以满足不同旅客各自的需求，提高旅客的乘坐体验。让我们期待3X型动车组早日下线，正式参与中国铁路运营，笔者相信3X型动车组将开启中国高铁新的里程碑，为广大旅客带来不一样的高铁体验。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*IPR bullet train runs between Beijing, Guangzhou *
(Xinhua) 10:33, February 26, 2017

Bullet trains with Chinese intellectual property rights on every component started running between Beijing and Guangzhou on Saturday.

Run by the Beijing Railway Bureau, the 2,200 km journey take less than ten hours.

Development of the train has taken about four years, according to the China Railway Corporation.

The China-standard bullet train made its first passenger trip in August last year between the northeastern cities of Dalian and Shenyang.

China is home to 22,000 kilometers of high-speed railway lines, about 60 percent of the world's total.

High-speed rail is the top transportation choice for Chinese people, with over half of China's railway passenger trips made on bullet trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *IPR bullet train runs between Beijing, Guangzhou *
> (Xinhua) 10:33, February 26, 2017
> 
> Bullet trains with Chinese intellectual property rights on every component started running between Beijing and Guangzhou on Saturday.
> 
> Run by the Beijing Railway Bureau, the 2,200 km journey take less than ten hours.
> 
> Development of the train has taken about four years, according to the China Railway Corporation.
> 
> The China-standard bullet train made its first passenger trip in August last year between the northeastern cities of Dalian and Shenyang.
> 
> China is home to 22,000 kilometers of high-speed railway lines, about 60 percent of the world's total.
> 
> High-speed rail is the top transportation choice for Chinese people, with over half of China's railway passenger trips made on bullet trains.



Looks like HSR indigenization has been complete.

Onto airways industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *IPR bullet train runs between Beijing, Guangzhou *
> (Xinhua) 10:33, February 26, 2017
> 
> Bullet trains with Chinese intellectual property rights on every component started running between Beijing and Guangzhou on Saturday.
> 
> Run by the Beijing Railway Bureau, the 2,200 km journey take less than ten hours.
> 
> Development of the train has taken about four years, according to the China Railway Corporation.
> 
> The China-standard bullet train made its first passenger trip in August last year between the northeastern cities of Dalian and Shenyang.
> 
> China is home to 22,000 kilometers of high-speed railway lines, about 60 percent of the world's total.
> 
> High-speed rail is the top transportation choice for Chinese people, with over half of China's railway passenger trips made on bullet trains.



CR350?

*Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway completed*

(chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2017-03-01 09:41:23




Workers finished laying track for the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, the first to tunnel through the *Qinling Mountains* in Shaanxi province, on Tuesday.[Photo/Chinanews.com]




workers finished laying track for the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, the first to tunnel through the Qinling Mountains in Shaanxi province, on Tuesday.[Photo/Xinhua]




Workers lay rails at Ningqiangnan Station in Shaanxi province on Tuesday, part of the high-speed railway linking Xi'an and Chengdu. The sign at top notes that the day's work brings to a close construction on the Shaanxi section of the railway. It is the first high-speed railway line that will tunnel through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Chinanews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Looks like HSR indigenization has been complete.
> 
> Onto airways industry.



Not totally. 

Infineon, a German company, relies on CRRC for its revenues. It sells CRRC, some semiconductor components. 

Here is a report on it in China Daily: 

*Infineon aims to maintain China growth in 2017*
By MA SI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-28 07:43




















An employee performs a quality control check on an Infineon Technologies AG semiconductor wafer in a sterile room at the company's factory in Regensburg, Germany. BLOOMBERG



German semiconductor company Infineon Technologies AG said it aims to maintain double-digit growth in China this year, as it benefits in part, from the overseas expansion efforts of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, the country's railway vehicle and equipment maker.

*Infineon, the producer of key semiconductors that help transform high-voltage electricity into power to drive CRRC's high-speed railways, posted a revenue of 1.6 billion euros ($1.69 billion) in the Chinese mainland in its 2016 fiscal year which ended in October, said Su Hua, president of Infineon in China.*

*Su said his company's revenue in China managed a year-on-year growth rate of 15 percent last year.*

"I believe the growth momentum will continue in 2017," he said.

"CRRC has grabbed several big orders from foreign countries, which will help boost our revenue."

CRRC said in December it aimed to generate 35 percent of its sales from overseas markets by 2025, up from 7 percent in 2015.

According to Su the German company will also benefit from China's burgeoning new-energy vehicles market, energy sector and the Made in China 2025 initiative, which was designed to promote high-end manufacturing.

Infineon is the world's second biggest semiconductor supplier to the car sector, with a market share of 10.4 percent, behind the Netherlands-based NXP Semiconductors which accounts for 14.2 percent, data from Strategy Analytics show.

Globally, Infineon's automotive unit contributed to more than 40 percent of its total sales. Its global revenue hit 1.65 billion euros and operating profit was 246 million euros for the quarter ending December.

Zhang Zhiyong, founder and CEO of Wenfeng Automobile Consultancy, said as vehicles became increasingly smart and digital, they would become just like smartphones with four wheels.

"That trend will spur a huge demand for auto chips. But Infineon will face stronger competition in the high-speed railway sectors," he added.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-02/28/content_28370373.htm


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not totally.
> 
> Infineon, a German company, relies on CRRC for its revenues. It sells CRRC, some semiconductor components.
> 
> Here is a report on it in China Daily:
> 
> *Infineon aims to maintain China growth in 2017*
> By MA SI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-28 07:43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An employee performs a quality control check on an Infineon Technologies AG semiconductor wafer in a sterile room at the company's factory in Regensburg, Germany. BLOOMBERG
> 
> 
> 
> German semiconductor company Infineon Technologies AG said it aims to maintain double-digit growth in China this year, as it benefits in part, from the overseas expansion efforts of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, the country's railway vehicle and equipment maker.
> 
> *Infineon, the producer of key semiconductors that help transform high-voltage electricity into power to drive CRRC's high-speed railways, posted a revenue of 1.6 billion euros ($1.69 billion) in the Chinese mainland in its 2016 fiscal year which ended in October, said Su Hua, president of Infineon in China.*
> 
> *Su said his company's revenue in China managed a year-on-year growth rate of 15 percent last year.*
> 
> "I believe the growth momentum will continue in 2017," he said.
> 
> "CRRC has grabbed several big orders from foreign countries, which will help boost our revenue."
> 
> CRRC said in December it aimed to generate 35 percent of its sales from overseas markets by 2025, up from 7 percent in 2015.
> 
> According to Su the German company will also benefit from China's burgeoning new-energy vehicles market, energy sector and the Made in China 2025 initiative, which was designed to promote high-end manufacturing.
> 
> Infineon is the world's second biggest semiconductor supplier to the car sector, with a market share of 10.4 percent, behind the Netherlands-based NXP Semiconductors which accounts for 14.2 percent, data from Strategy Analytics show.
> 
> Globally, Infineon's automotive unit contributed to more than 40 percent of its total sales. Its global revenue hit 1.65 billion euros and operating profit was 246 million euros for the quarter ending December.
> 
> Zhang Zhiyong, founder and CEO of Wenfeng Automobile Consultancy, said as vehicles became increasingly smart and digital, they would become just like smartphones with four wheels.
> 
> "That trend will spur a huge demand for auto chips. But Infineon will face stronger competition in the high-speed railway sectors," he added.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-02/28/content_28370373.htm


A rolling stock company's task is to design, not to manufacture every component.
Getting rid of foreign design is priority, China will gradually wipe out those foreign prototypes such as CRH2.
btw, Indian railways are now using chips made in CRRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> A rolling stock company's task is to design, not to manufacture every component.
> Getting rid of foreign design is priority, China will gradually wipe out those foreign prototypes such as CRH2.
> btw, Indian railways are now using chips made in CRRC.



In my view, today, Chinese entrepreneurs are the most hungry ones in the world. 

It has been shown again and again. 

Just look at companies like Huawei, DJI etc etc etc. 

I hope Chinese government opens more sectors for private entrepreneurs. 

Today, private entrepreneurs in China face the problem, that they are given second hand treatment over SOEs, and on top of that, while SOEs get huge huge funding, Chinese entrepreneurs aren't able to get funding from Banks in China.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> In my view, today, Chinese entrepreneurs are the most hungry ones in the world.
> 
> It has been shown again and again.
> 
> Just look at companies like Huawei, DJI etc etc etc.
> 
> I hope Chinese government opens more sectors for private entrepreneurs.
> 
> Today, private entrepreneurs in China face the problem, that they are given second hand treatment over SOEs, and on top of that, while SOEs get huge huge funding, Chinese entrepreneurs aren't able to get funding from Banks in China.


This has nothing to do with this thread.

As long as they are Chinese companies, nobody here cares whether it is province owned, villages owned or else.




JSCh said:


> *IPR bullet train runs between Beijing, Guangzhou *
> (Xinhua) 10:33, February 26, 2017
> 
> Bullet trains with Chinese intellectual property rights on every component started running between Beijing and Guangzhou on Saturday.
> 
> Run by the Beijing Railway Bureau, the 2,200 km journey take less than ten hours.
> 
> Development of the train has taken about four years, according to the China Railway Corporation.
> 
> The China-standard bullet train made its first passenger trip in August last year between the northeastern cities of Dalian and Shenyang.
> 
> China is home to 22,000 kilometers of high-speed railway lines, about 60 percent of the world's total.
> 
> High-speed rail is the top transportation choice for Chinese people, with over half of China's railway passenger trips made on bullet trains.


More standardised bullet trains are underway.

According to those who have experienced the new models, new trains are way more comfortable than any of our old models.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China issues five-year plan to expand transport network*

2017-03-01 08:00

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's State Council on Tuesday issued a plan to expand its transport network during the 13th Five-year Plan (2016-2020).

By 2020, the country will have 150,000 kilometers of railway lines, 5 million km of roads, 260 airports and 2,527 berths for vessels over 10,000 tonnes.

The country also plans to expand its high-speed railway network to 30,000 km by 2020, connecting more than 80 percent of cities with a population of more than 1 million.

Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng said that the country would channel 15 trillion yuan (2.17 trillion U.S. dollars) into transport infrastructure projects during the five years up to 2020, including 3.5 trillion yuan for railways, 7.8 trillion yuan for roads and 500 billion yuan for water transport.

The country's transport investment totaled 13.4 trillion yuan between 2011 and 2015, about 1.6 times that spent from 2006 to 2010.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/03-01/247366.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *动车组“大变身” *
> 
> 动车组目前按8节或者16节车厢固定编组，未来可否根据市场情况、旅客人数灵活编排车厢？财新记者日前获悉，由中国中车股份有限公司（下称中国中车）研制的可变编组动车组样车将于年内正式下线。此类动车组可像普通客车一样，在2至16节范围内搭配车厢。可变编组动车组3X为暂定名，最高时速为350公里每小时。（来自财新网）
> 
> 纵观当下，铁路运输有客流淡旺季之分，春运期间跟平时差别巨大，各条线路的繁忙程度也不同，中西部高铁和东部沿海高铁、京广高铁更不能等量齐观。可是目前动车组全部采用固定编组，要么是8节编组，要么就是16节重联编组。这种固定编组，在实际运输中，对高铁运营企业的制约越来越明显，不利于其缩减运输成本，提高经济效益。笔者曾今就感受过一节动车组车厢内，只有寥寥数名旅客的情况，而在出行旺季，车厢连接处都站满了人。如今，可变编组动车组3X的研制成功，就可以根据各条线路不同时间段的实际情况进行灵活编组，最小编组单元为两节，如要扩大编组，可以根据速度和功率核算出效率最高搭配，以这样的形式，可以编组为数量为2-16辆的任何节数的动车组。
> 
> 不仅如此，3X型动车组对于动车组的维修来说也带来了非常大的变化。以往要完成一节动车组的维修，由于不能拆编，所以要整列进行，一个小故障就会导致整列车进库维修，有时为了跟换一个模块，需要等上数天时间，这无疑降低了车辆使用效率。现在3X型动车组可以根据哪节坏了，就拆编哪节进库维修，其他节车厢还可以继续使用，这无疑提高了动车组的检修效率。
> 据悉，3X型动车组车厢的内部功能也发生了巨大改变，可以根据实际需求，编组带货运功能的餐车、双层卧铺车等等。笔者认为，这样的多功能动车组，可以满足不同旅客各自的需求，提高旅客的乘坐体验。让我们期待3X型动车组早日下线，正式参与中国铁路运营，笔者相信3X型动车组将开启中国高铁新的里程碑，为广大旅客带来不一样的高铁体验。
> 
> View attachment 379696
> 
> View attachment 379697


For the moment, a unit is either 8 cars or 16 cars.
The only flexible method is to connect two 8 cars into one train.
I suggest for the busy lines, we continue introduction of 16 cars train (only 2 cabins, if two 8 cars connect, then 4 cabins, waste of money).
But for many tributary lines, to maintain the frequency of services (5-15min), we need 3-6 cars.
Once launched, such models will be a huge success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway completed*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-03-01




Workers finished laying track for the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, the first to tunnel through the Qinling Mountains in Shaanxi province, on Tuesday.[Photo/Chinanews.com]




workers finished laying track for the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, the first to tunnel through the Qinling Mountains in Shaanxi province, on Tuesday.[Photo/Xinhua]




Workers lay rails at Ningqiangnan Station in Shaanxi province on Tuesday, part of the high-speed railway linking Xi'an and Chengdu. The sign at top notes that the day's work brings to a close construction on the Shaanxi section of the railway. It is the first high-speed railway line that will tunnel through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Chinanews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway completed*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-03-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers finished laying track for the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, the first to tunnel through the Qinling Mountains in Shaanxi province, on Tuesday.[Photo/Chinanews.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workers finished laying track for the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, the first to tunnel through the Qinling Mountains in Shaanxi province, on Tuesday.[Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay rails at Ningqiangnan Station in Shaanxi province on Tuesday, part of the high-speed railway linking Xi'an and Chengdu. The sign at top notes that the day's work brings to a close construction on the Shaanxi section of the railway. It is the first high-speed railway line that will tunnel through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Chinanews.com]


Will open this year....
The first high-speed railway connecting NW China and SW China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway completed



That's an engineering miracle!! A high speed rail line passing through the Qinling Mountains to connect Chengdu and Xi'an!!

Just look at the following figures: the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway line is 343.6 km long in total, but with 127km long bridges (48 bridges) and 189km long tunnels (34 tunnels)!!! What I can say??

西成高铁陕西段全线铺通
发布时间： 2017-03-01 07:10:03 来源： 陕西日报
2月28日上午9时，随着铺轨机推送车“吐出”的两条长达350米的轨道稳稳落在宁强南站西头道岔上，*全长343.6公里的西成高铁陕西段*轨道铺设施工圆满完成，为西成高铁年内按期开通奠定了坚实基础。

作为我国首条穿越秦岭山脉的高速铁路，西成高铁线路全长643公里，其中陕西段（西安北站至省界段）地质地貌十分复杂，工程以桥隧为主。*桥梁127公里/48座，隧道189公里/34座，桥隧比高达92.1%。*项目设计时速250公里/小时，2012年底开工建设。

据西成客专陕西公司西成指挥部指挥长王振波介绍，西成高铁陕西境内的轨道铺设难度高，一是要穿越20座秦岭长大隧道群，其中亚洲最长的高铁双线隧道天华山隧道长达16公里；二是线路要经过45公里长、坡度25‰的连续长坡，上下高差达1100米，为全国之最，世界罕见。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 桥梁127公里/48座，隧道189公里/34座，桥隧比高达92.1%


Bridge+tunnel 92.1%, another crazy HSR project!
Can't wait its inauguration late this year
Then there will be Chengdu-Xi'an-Beijing bullet train, no need to detour via Central China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> That's an engineering miracle!! A high speed rail line passing through the Qinling Mountains to connect Chengdu and Xi'an!!
> 
> Just look at the following figures: the Shaanxi section of the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway line is 343.6 km long in total, but with 127km long bridges (48 bridges) and 189km long tunnels (34 tunnels)!!! What I can say??
> 
> 西成高铁陕西段全线铺通
> 发布时间： 2017-03-01 07:10:03 来源： 陕西日报
> 2月28日上午9时，随着铺轨机推送车“吐出”的两条长达350米的轨道稳稳落在宁强南站西头道岔上，*全长343.6公里的西成高铁陕西段*轨道铺设施工圆满完成，为西成高铁年内按期开通奠定了坚实基础。
> 
> 作为我国首条穿越秦岭山脉的高速铁路，西成高铁线路全长643公里，其中陕西段（西安北站至省界段）地质地貌十分复杂，工程以桥隧为主。*桥梁127公里/48座，隧道189公里/34座，桥隧比高达92.1%。*项目设计时速250公里/小时，2012年底开工建设。
> 
> 据西成客专陕西公司西成指挥部指挥长王振波介绍，西成高铁陕西境内的轨道铺设难度高，一是要穿越20座秦岭长大隧道群，其中亚洲最长的高铁双线隧道天华山隧道长达16公里；二是线路要经过45公里长、坡度25‰的连续长坡，上下高差达1100米，为全国之最，世界罕见。
> 
> View attachment 380815



Incredible China engineering! Almost the entire section (92% @AndrewJin ) is either tunnel or bridge.

Providing National Geographic and the likes a lifetime documentary coverage opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Incredible China engineering! Almost the entire section (92% @AndrewJin ) is either tunnel or bridge.
> 
> Providing National Geographic and the likes a lifetime documentary coverage opportunity.


蜀道难！
Totally crazy....unstoppable Chinese engineers and workers 

15.9km long high-speed railway tunnel 
Six 10+km tunnels in total

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China issues five-year plan to expand transport network*
> 
> 2017-03-01 08:00
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> China's State Council on Tuesday issued a plan to expand its transport network during the 13th Five-year Plan (2016-2020).
> 
> By 2020, the country will have 150,000 kilometers of railway lines, 5 million km of roads, 260 airports and 2,527 berths for vessels over 10,000 tonnes.
> 
> The country also plans to expand its high-speed railway network to 30,000 km by 2020, connecting more than 80 percent of cities with a population of more than 1 million.
> 
> Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng said that the country would channel 15 trillion yuan (2.17 trillion U.S. dollars) into transport infrastructure projects during the five years up to 2020, including 3.5 trillion yuan for railways, 7.8 trillion yuan for roads and 500 billion yuan for water transport.
> 
> The country's transport investment totaled 13.4 trillion yuan between 2011 and 2015, about 1.6 times that spent from 2006 to 2010.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/03-01/247366.shtml



Heard of the news of the new CRH sleeper?

*16-car sleeper 













8-car sleeper 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The design of the high-speed railway station of Zhongwei City*
*Wuzhong-Zhongwei Intercity HSR, Zhongwei-Lanzhou HSR
Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, NW China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*10 horizontal and 10 vertical comprehensive transportation corridor  




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *The charm of Slow Trains*
> 
> *
> View attachment 377734
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 377735
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 377736
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 377738
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 377739
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 377740
> *
> 
> @ahojunk @Jguo @Daniel808 @anant_s et al



*The charm of Slow Trains II*
*


























*
@anant_s @Mista @samsara @Daniel808 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> a less than two hour train Munich to Berlin? But why I could not find it on the Deutsche Bahn website? Even the fastest one shown by DB website needs more than 6hours for the trip! Can you let me know where to find the super fast train that you mentioned? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 382210



A critical issue on this topic is about the difference between *Highest *speed and *Average* speed.
The former one is usually grasping front pages but the latter one should be the most concerned number for we passengers.

Quite often railway companies overcharge passengers just because a tiny part of a journey reaches 300+km/h, but the journey as a whole could be covered by slower trains at a similar duration.

The following survey is the most sensible so far, only measuring the average speed which considers the time wasted on speeding up/down and all those sections of low speeds as well as time spent at intermediate stops.


*World Speed Survey 2015: China remains the pacesetter*

INTERNATIONAL: China remains the pacesetter in the world rail speed race, according to the latest World Speed Survey published in _Railway Gazette International_ on July 1.

Authored by Jeremy Hartill of the UK’s Railway Performance Society, the biennial survey compiles in tabular form the fastest timetabled start-to-stop journeys between different pairs of stations in countries around the world. Most of the fastest timings occur between intermediate stations, where average speeds are not impeded by slow approaches to major city hubs.

This year, the results show a general coalescence where frequency is the main driver of performance on many routes, with maximum speeds reaching something of a plateau at or slightly above 300 km/h. Our survey finds that the ‘blue riband’ award for *the world’s fastest point-to-point rail journey is taken by China Railways Corp’s G66/79, which sprint between Shijiazhuang and Zhengzhou Dong in 81 min at an average speed of 283·4 km/h in each direction. Second in the list is a pair of express trains between Beijing and Nanjing, a distance of 1 021·9 km which is covered in 219 min at an average of 280 km/h.*

France, Japan, Spain and Taiwan complete the top five countries by fastest point-to-point timing. A notable entry this year is Ouigo 6284, the third-fastest train in Europe which achieves 253·2 km/h on its run between Lyon St Exupéry airport and Marne-la-Vallée-Chessy station on the outskirts of Paris. Ouigo is the low-cost TGV operation launched by SNCF in April 2013.

The world’s fastest international train is a TGV running between Brussels Midi and Aéroport Charles-de-Gaulle, which records an average of 229·7 km/h, while Eurostar ES9010 manages the London – Paris journey in 140 min at an average of 210 km/h.

While the fastest point-to-point timings are often a reflection of fast runs between intermediate stations, journeys between city hubs are usually slower. Nevertheless, plenty of trains manage to break the 200 km/h mark, led by *train G66 in China, which records an astonishing average of 250·1 km/h for the 2 001 km between Guangzhou Dong and Beijing Nan stations.* Close behind is the AVE service between Madrid and Barcelona, where numerous trains achieve a 150 min timing for the 621 km journey.

Although Britain’s fastest journey is Southeastern’s Stratford International – Ashford service, where seven trains manage averages of 179·6 km/h over High Speed 1, the fastest trains on the East and West Coast main lines both manage averages in excess of 175 km/h. Virgin Trains East Coast manages the fastest city-to-city dash, with its daily 05.40 Edinburgh – London King’s Cross _Flying Scotsman _achieving 159·3 km/h. But the 110 km/h of Amtrak’s fastest _Acela Express _over the 735 km between Washington Union and Boston South show how far the USA still has to go in keeping pace with its peers elsewhere in the world.

Hartill suggests that in years gone by, a handful of express trains making high speed sprints used to capture the headlines, and stand out at the top of any comparative table. ‘Today, rather than running a few select trains, more and more railways are offering a consistent service, with large numbers of regular fast trains throughout the day’, he writes. This change is very apparent in the survey results, where many of the entries would once have been a single, often named, train.

‘Now the entries are increasingly being listed as “several trains” — in some cases up to 10 or more per hour. This suggests a significant shift in railway operating practice, with routes that were once considered premium targets for lavish express trains now regarded as fast commuter corridors’, he concludes.

_The complete survey appears in the July issue of Railway Gazette International, which will be available to subscribers in our digital archive. It can also be purchased as a single issue via our tablet app, available in both the Apple iTunes store and on Google Play.




_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

@GS Zhou @AndrewJin 
I haven´t said there is non-stop service between Berlin and Munich. it can offer, but actually not yet. supply and demand. if the first doesn´t exist, the second will never come. Berlin is the capital but it is not one of economic hubs of Germany, hence there is no demand for non-stop service. not yet. ICE runs at top speed 300kmh (and even higher at 330kmh) on non-stop service between Frankfurt and Cologne.


----------



## GS Zhou

Viet said:


> ICE runs at top speed 300kmh (and even higher at 330kmh) on non-stop service between Frankfurt and Cologne.


300 to 330 kmh in between Frankfurt and Koeln? Ummm... But why I can not locate this super fast train on the DB website?

Even the fastest train shown by DB website needs 1hr04m for the travel. The Koeln-Frankfurt distance is about 190km, i.e. the train travels at 200km/h. A good speed, but obviously much slower than 300 to 330kmh that you claimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

GS Zhou said:


> 300 to 330 kmh in between Frankfurt and Koeln? Ummm... But why I can not locate this super fast train on the DB website?
> 
> Even the fastest train shown by DB website needs 1hr04m for the travel. The Koeln-Frankfurt distance is about 190km, i.e. the train travels at 200km/h. A good speed, but obviously much slower than 300 to 330kmh that you claimed.
> View attachment 382258


have I said the train runs at *average* speed of 330km between Frankfurt and Cologne? No. 330kmh is the designed top speed of ICE3. I said it can run at top speed. because the train loses time between acceleration and de-acceleration, its average speed is lower. the other thing is Germany has the same landmass like VN, but its cities are more densely packed, while VN is longer from North to South, german HSR can´t utilize all full advantages.

yes, you are correct with the highlighted trip. a Frankfurt and Cologne one-way trip costs 73 euro. 59,90 euro as discount price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

GS Zhou said:


> 300 to 330 kmh in between Frankfurt and Koeln? Ummm... But why I can not locate this super fast train on the DB website?
> 
> Even the fastest train shown by DB website needs 1hr04m for the travel. The Koeln-Frankfurt distance is about 190km, i.e. the train travels at 200km/h. A good speed, but obviously much slower than 300 to 330kmh that you claimed.
> View attachment 382258



Train in build up area usually don't travel with top speed. All the curve, crossing and siding would mean trains are usually going at a speed limit, unlike Autobaun

Also, you are talking about the direct distant between Frankfurt and Cologne, a train does not travel from A to B in a straight line, you need to talk about the gauge distant. That's where the train goes.


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 300 to 330 kmh in between Frankfurt and Koeln? Ummm... But why I can not locate this super fast train on the DB website?
> 
> Even the fastest train shown by DB website needs 1hr04m for the travel. The Koeln-Frankfurt distance is about 190km, i.e. the train travels at 200km/h. A good speed, but obviously much slower than 300 to 330kmh that you claimed.
> View attachment 382258



I am quite familiar with HSRs in Europe.
France is doing much better in terms of average speed.

It's not about acceleration or deceleration (every HSR in every country has this issue).
It's not about curves or crossings....OMG
No train travels in straight lines, OF COURSE (what kind of reasoning is that?, lmao).
Nobody in this industry gauges the railway distance by using the direct distance on the map......( i feel speechless writing these lines)

(I kindly suggest those come from a country where 100km/h is considered fast speed do not make assumptions in this highly technology-based thread, very silly)


The average speed in Germany is slow, because the real "High-speed" section of a given route is short.
The following map explains everything.





ICE network * *red:* High-speed lines for 300 km/h (186 mph) * *orange:* High-speed lines for 250 to 280 km/h (156 to 175 mph) * *blue:*Upgraded lines, 200 to 230 km/h (125 to 145 mph) * *grey:* Other lines, max. 160 km/h (100 mph)

From this map, we can easily come to the reason why it takes so long from München to Berlin.



Viet said:


> @GS Zhou @AndrewJin
> I haven´t said there is non-stop service between Berlin and Munich. it can offer, but actually not yet. supply and demand. if the first doesn´t exist, the second will never come. Berlin is the capital but it is not one of economic hubs of Germany, hence there is no demand for non-stop service. not yet. ICE runs at top speed 300kmh (and even higher at 330kmh) on non-stop service between Frankfurt and Cologne.


This is not the reason.
Pls refer to the above map.



GS Zhou said:


> 300 to 330 kmh in between Frankfurt and Koeln? Ummm... But why I can not locate this super fast train on the DB website?
> 
> Even the fastest train shown by DB website needs 1hr04m for the travel. The Koeln-Frankfurt distance is about 190km, i.e. the train travels at 200km/h. A good speed, but obviously much slower than 300 to 330kmh that you claimed.
> View attachment 382258


Frankfurt to Köln, 1 hour, average speed 200km/h.
If we consider midway stops and the slower section south to Köln, the duration is acceptable.

The main problem is from Berlin to München, there are many traditional sections (upgraded to cope with bullet trains such as signal system, but speed cannot be improved because of limitation of tracks), hence it is quite slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

AndrewJin said:


> I am quite familiar with HSRs in Europe.
> France is doing much better in terms of average speed.
> 
> It's not about acceleration or deceleration (every HSR in every country has this issue).
> It's not about curves or crossings....OMG
> No train travels in straight lines, OF COURSE (what kind of reasoning is that?, lmao).
> Nobody in this industry gauges the railway distance by using the direct distance on the map......( i feel speechless writing these lines)
> 
> (I kindly suggest those come from a country where 100km/h is considered fast speed do not make assumptions in this highly technology-based thread, very silly)
> 
> 
> The average speed in Germany is slow, because the real "High-speed" section of a given route is short.
> The following map explains everything.
> View attachment 382286
> 
> 
> ICE network * *red:* High-speed lines for 300 km/h (186 mph) * *orange:* High-speed lines for 250 to 280 km/h (156 to 175 mph) * *blue:*Upgraded lines, 200 to 230 km/h (125 to 145 mph) * *grey:* Other lines, max. 160 km/h (100 mph)
> 
> From this map, we can easily come to the reason why it takes so long from München to Berlin.
> 
> 
> This is not the reason.
> Pls refer to the above map.
> 
> 
> Frankfurt to Köln, 1 hour, average speed 200km/h.
> If we consider midway stops and the slower section south to Köln, the duration is acceptable.
> 
> The main problem is from Berlin to München, there are many traditional sections (upgraded to cope with bullet trains such as signal system, but speed cannot be improved because of limitation of tracks), hence it is quite slow.


there is Frankfurt-Cologne with non-stop service. correct, France does better in HSR than Germany. but regardless, you probably know the german proverd: der Weg ist das Ziel. not the destination is your final, but the road leads to it. so enjoy yourself while riding on a slow rail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> there is Frankfurt-Cologne with non-stop service. correct, France does better in HSR than Germany. but regardless, you probably know the german proverd: der Weg ist das Ziel. not the destination is your final, but the road leads to it. so enjoy yourself while riding on a slow rail



Tourists trains are fine, you can have that on conventional lines.
In China and Europe, a key corridor could be comprised of 2-3 lines, one for freight, one for <160km/h slow trains and one the real dedicated high-speed railway.

You can see the difference in France, the network is complete centering around Paris, no too many slow sections in between.
I know some German railway fans in person, sometimes they are a little bit frustrated.
But I understand the dense distribution of smaller cities in Germany.
Germany is more multi-centrered unlike France, hence a more integrated and complete HSR network is highly desired especially between West and East Germany.
Let's see the development in the future, I know the plans in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

jhungary said:


> Also, you are talking about the direct distant between Frankfurt and Cologne, a train does not travel from A to B in a straight line, you need to talk about the gauge distant. That's where the train goes.


the direct distance between Frankfurt and Koeln is ~150km. The 190km distance I mentioned in my post already leaves the space for the real gauge length.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

GS Zhou said:


> the direct distance between Frankfurt and Koeln is ~150km. The 190km distance I mentioned in my post already leaves the space for the real gauge length.
> View attachment 382328



just saying you should not use an arbitory distance to caculate the speed, unless you know exactly how long has the track actually running from.


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> the direct distance between Frankfurt and Koeln is ~150km. The 190km distance I mentioned in my post already leaves the space for the real gauge length.
> View attachment 382328


No people uses direct distance in this industry, you r right.

When we we say 1300km from Beijing to Shanghai by bullet trains in 4 hours we mean REAL distance on the railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

AndrewJin said:


> Tourists trains are fine, you can have that on conventional lines.
> In China and Europe, a key corridor could be comprised of 2-3 lines, one for freight, one for <160km/h slow trains and one the real dedicated high-speed railway.
> 
> You can see the difference in France, the network is complete centering around Paris, no too many slow sections in between.
> I know some German railway fans in person, sometimes they are a little bit frustrated.
> But I understand the dense distribution of smaller cities in Germany.
> Germany is more multi-centrered unlike France, hence a more integrated and complete HSR network is highly desired especially between West and East Germany.
> Let's see the development in the future, I know the plans in Germany.
> View attachment 382320


unless Angela Merkel is ready to invest huge money, you shouldn´t place great hope on Germany HSR plans, or even normal rails. Germany rail services have become terrible over the years due to lack of investments. ever tried to ride on IC trains? I had to do for a month because of a project. bad worse worst.



GS Zhou said:


> the direct distance between Frankfurt and Koeln is ~150km. The 190km distance I mentioned in my post already leaves the space for the real gauge length.
> View attachment 382328


150km is the distance between the borders. if you take a car or train from center to center, it is about 180km (train), 190km (car).


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> unless Angela Merkel is ready to invest huge money, you shouldn´t place great hope on Germany HSR plans, or even normal rails. Germany rail services have become terrible over the years due to lack of investments. ever tried to ride on IC trains? I had to do for a month because of a project. terrible.


I have heard of the punctuality issue emerging during the recent years.

@Götterdämmerung maybe just get rid of her! Priority should be given to infrastructure.

But you know what, all these issues are nothing when you compare to the amazingly ridiculous railway debacle in Brisbane to which my hometown has just launched a direct flight. No train driver!
@anant_s search that news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

jhungary said:


> just saying you should not use an arbitory distance to caculate the speed, unless you know exactly how long has the track actually running from.


yes, you are right, I should not use an arbitrary distance to calculate the speed. 

The actual length of the Frankfurt/Koeln high speed train line is *177km*; the shortest time required for a one-way trip is 64minute, i.e. the train is traveling at 165kmh in average. 

I obviously overestimate its length, thus overestimate its speed. Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Viet said:


> yes, you are correct with the highlighted trip. a Frankfurt and Cologne one-way trip costs 73 euro. 59,90 euro as discount price.


The train ticket in Germany is fxxking expensive!!

A similar route in China, Nanjing South Station to Wuxi East Station, a 180km route, 44 minute required for a one-way trip. Guess the price? 84.5 CNY, or 11.5 Euro. But a much slower train in Germany needs 60 Euro, and DB even calls the 60 Euro ticket "discounted ticket"! My god!

I guess DB must be super profitable!! Am I right?


----------



## The Eagle

Members: Avoid personal attacks or use of offensive/provocative remarks and keep in mind by agreeing to disagree without any disrespects. Stick to the topic and maintain civility to make the discussion productive and beneficial for the readers.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

GS Zhou said:


> The train ticket in Germany is fxxking expensive!!
> 
> A similar route in China, Nanjing South Station to Wuxi East Station, a 180km route, 44 minute required for a one-way trip. Guess the price? 84.5 CNY, or 11.5 Euro. But a much slower train in Germany needs 60 Euro, and DB even calls the 60 Euro ticket "discounted ticket"! My god!
> 
> I guess DB must be super profitable!! Am I right?
> View attachment 382341


DB makes indeed good profits after years of losses. the former state owned company still has an army of active employees and inactive pensioners, all need a good salary and pension. all cost money, rising the costs of operating the railways. the problem is although it makes profit DB doesn´t invest much on infrastructure to get it on a modern standard over the years. the worst thing is lack of cleanness and hygiene at stations. but ok, why should I complain.


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> DB makes indeed good profits after years of losses. the former state owned company still has an army of active employees and inactive pensioners, all need a good salary and pension. all cost money, rising the costs of operating the railways. the problem is although it makes profit DB doesn´t invest much on infrastructure to get it on a modern standard over the years. the worst thing is lack of cleanness and hygiene at stations. but ok, why should I complain.


I think investors should be the government not the railway company. HSRs require huge investment, no company alone can handle that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Supply train traverses desolate Inner Mongolia to sustain railway employees*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 19:49, March 09, 2017




Although its route can't be located on a map, Train 57021/2 transports daily necessities to over 1,000 railway employees on a weekly basis. The railway, linking the cities of Linhe with Ceke, both in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, stops at more than 30 stations. The rail spans over 400 kilometers, 80 percent of which is desert.

Every Monday, tugging water-tank lorries, trucks and accommodation carriages, the train traverses this "no man's land" to bring drinking water and vegetables to railway employees stationed at these remote outposts. It takes the train 70 hours to make one round trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> A critical issue on this topic is about the difference between *Highest *speed and *Average* speed.
> The former one is usually grasping front pages but the latter one should be the most concerned number for we passengers.
> 
> Quite often railway companies overcharge passengers just because a tiny part of a journey reaches 300+km/h, but the journey as a whole could be covered by slower trains at a similar duration.
> 
> The following survey is the most sensible so far, only measuring the average speed which considers the time wasted on speeding up/down and all those sections of low speeds as well as time spent at intermediate stops.
> 
> 
> *World Speed Survey 2015: China remains the pacesetter*
> 
> INTERNATIONAL: China remains the pacesetter in the world rail speed race, according to the latest World Speed Survey published in _Railway Gazette International_ on July 1.
> 
> Authored by Jeremy Hartill of the UK’s Railway Performance Society, the biennial survey compiles in tabular form the fastest timetabled start-to-stop journeys between different pairs of stations in countries around the world. Most of the fastest timings occur between intermediate stations, where average speeds are not impeded by slow approaches to major city hubs.
> 
> This year, the results show a general coalescence where frequency is the main driver of performance on many routes, with maximum speeds reaching something of a plateau at or slightly above 300 km/h. Our survey finds that the ‘blue riband’ award for *the world’s fastest point-to-point rail journey is taken by China Railways Corp’s G66/79, which sprint between Shijiazhuang and Zhengzhou Dong in 81 min at an average speed of 283·4 km/h in each direction. Second in the list is a pair of express trains between Beijing and Nanjing, a distance of 1 021·9 km which is covered in 219 min at an average of 280 km/h.*
> 
> France, Japan, Spain and Taiwan complete the top five countries by fastest point-to-point timing. A notable entry this year is Ouigo 6284, the third-fastest train in Europe which achieves 253·2 km/h on its run between Lyon St Exupéry airport and Marne-la-Vallée-Chessy station on the outskirts of Paris. Ouigo is the low-cost TGV operation launched by SNCF in April 2013.
> 
> The world’s fastest international train is a TGV running between Brussels Midi and Aéroport Charles-de-Gaulle, which records an average of 229·7 km/h, while Eurostar ES9010 manages the London – Paris journey in 140 min at an average of 210 km/h.
> 
> While the fastest point-to-point timings are often a reflection of fast runs between intermediate stations, journeys between city hubs are usually slower. Nevertheless, plenty of trains manage to break the 200 km/h mark, led by *train G66 in China, which records an astonishing average of 250·1 km/h for the 2 001 km between Guangzhou Dong and Beijing Nan stations.* Close behind is the AVE service between Madrid and Barcelona, where numerous trains achieve a 150 min timing for the 621 km journey.
> 
> Although Britain’s fastest journey is Southeastern’s Stratford International – Ashford service, where seven trains manage averages of 179·6 km/h over High Speed 1, the fastest trains on the East and West Coast main lines both manage averages in excess of 175 km/h. Virgin Trains East Coast manages the fastest city-to-city dash, with its daily 05.40 Edinburgh – London King’s Cross _Flying Scotsman _achieving 159·3 km/h. But the 110 km/h of Amtrak’s fastest _Acela Express _over the 735 km between Washington Union and Boston South show how far the USA still has to go in keeping pace with its peers elsewhere in the world.
> 
> Hartill suggests that in years gone by, a handful of express trains making high speed sprints used to capture the headlines, and stand out at the top of any comparative table. ‘Today, rather than running a few select trains, more and more railways are offering a consistent service, with large numbers of regular fast trains throughout the day’, he writes. This change is very apparent in the survey results, where many of the entries would once have been a single, often named, train.
> 
> ‘Now the entries are increasingly being listed as “several trains” — in some cases up to 10 or more per hour. This suggests a significant shift in railway operating practice, with routes that were once considered premium targets for lavish express trains now regarded as fast commuter corridors’, he concludes.
> 
> _The complete survey appears in the July issue of Railway Gazette International, which will be available to subscribers in our digital archive. It can also be purchased as a single issue via our tablet app, available in both the Apple iTunes store and on Google Play.
> 
> View attachment 382226
> _


Very good, eye-opener explanations for many readers. Often some distorted headlines brag about the Highest/Fastest Speed of some HSR in some nations but they keep quiet about the Average Speed of operating HSR.

*The Average Speed in Regular Operational Stage* (NOT just the lab, trial or testing track) is what relevant to passengers and the associated train fare! The rest is just numerical record.



AndrewJin said:


> I think investors should be the government not the railway company. HSRs require huge investment, no company alone can handle that.


The *laissez-faire capitalistic economic system* there may make it not possible for state to "interfere" in this kind of investment. Btw I'd love to see the German's state *within the next 10 years (at the longest)* with the migrant flux, wonder how those factors interact... plenty to witness later

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Work begins on PPP high-speed rail*
Xinhua, March 10, 2017



A CRH train is ready for examination in EMU (electronic multiple unit) Center. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]

Construction of a new high-speed rail link between East China's cities of Hangzhou and Wenzhou began on Thursday and is expected to be complete by 2021.

The Hangzhou-Wenzhou line stretches about 331 km and is *China's first public-private partnership PPP funded high-speed railway project by the National Development and Reform Commission*, *with the private sector having holding status.*

Upon completion, travel time between two cities will be more than halved from 2.5 hours to about one hour. Passengers can also transfer to Beijing and South China's Guangdong province via the new line.

The Wenzhou-Hangzhou high-speed railway is part of a national initiative to establish a modern, integrated transportation system laid out in the country's 13th five-year plan (2016-2020).

China has the world's largest high-speed rail network, stretching more than 22,000 km, while its total rail network is over 124,000 km.

By 2020, the length of high-speed railways in operation is expected to be around 30,000 km, connecting more than 80 percent big cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*New Intercity Trains for Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan Intercity HSR*

@jkroo 
3 doors one car
1800 passengers max.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

http://weibo.com/tv/v/Ez1u4zOK4?fid=1034:cbe72e558e70c7c807523c75986ffa49

Chinese HSR collision testing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> http://weibo.com/tv/v/Ez1u4zOK4?fid=1034:cbe72e558e70c7c807523c75986ffa49
> 
> Chinese HSR collision testing


I watched this testing segment in CCTV 4 中文国际 broadcast about China's HSR, aired in two episodes, fully subtitled in English, there the testing engineer mentioned China has been applying the more stringent testing standard than the rest of the world, the tests were carried out at higher speed than what the international safety standard dictated. They are quite confident on the safety standard of the China's HSR.

The replays can be watched here (with EngSub), "Across China" series:

_Running out of the world's highest speed_
*《走遍中国》 20161110 跑出世界最高速 | CCTV-4




*_(this episode has the testing segment)_

_Miracle like this does happen_
*《走遍中国》 20161114 奇迹这样发生 | CCTV-4




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

yusheng said:


> http://weibo.com/tv/v/Ez1u4zOK4?fid=1034:cbe72e558e70c7c807523c75986ffa49
> 
> Chinese HSR collision testing


微博打不开。有其他链接吗？谢谢！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanpanjiang High-speed Railway Bridge 
Kunming-Nanning HSR
Southwest China















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

GS Zhou said:


> 微博打不开。有其他链接吗？谢谢！



try this:

https://v.qq.com/x/page/t0378w1eqwv.html

http://v.ifeng.com/news/society/201703/0119cdce-ac9f-4ea4-a218-ba1ec64d3cf2.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> http://weibo.com/tv/v/Ez1u4zOK4?fid=1034:cbe72e558e70c7c807523c75986ffa49
> 
> Chinese HSR collision testing





GS Zhou said:


> 微博打不开。有其他链接吗？谢谢！


The Weibo link is just fine, I can open it in PC [using any web browser that supports flash, MSIE, Chrome, Opera, etc], but not sure if from android gadgets. But I can not grab an offline copy from the flash-based video link 

Here's a *more recent series* about China's HSR from CCTV 4 中文国际, consists of 5 episodes, all come with EngSub.

*EP 1: [Across China] 《走遍中国》 20170213 5集系列片《了不起的高铁》（1）踏地而飞 | CCTV-4*





EP 2 - 20170214: youtu.be/EZ5dUYMZ2G8
EP 3 - 20170215: youtu.be/jICu6mrshjc
EP 4 - 20170216: youtu.be/lIZ3Wf6VL9o
EP 5 - 20170217: youtu.be/R0-l9bvFCHc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> The Weibo link is just fine, I can open it in PC [using any web browser that supports flash, MSIE, Chrome, Opera, etc], but not sure if from android gadgets. But I can not grab an offline copy from the flash-based video link
> 
> Here's a *more recent series* about China's HSR from CCTV 4 中文国际, consists of 5 episodes, all come with EngSub.
> 
> *EP 1: [Across China] 《走遍中国》 20170213 5集系列片《了不起的高铁》（1）踏地而飞 | CCTV-4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EP 2 - 20170214: youtu.be/EZ5dUYMZ2G8
> EP 3 - 20170215: youtu.be/jICu6mrshjc
> EP 4 - 20170216: youtu.be/lIZ3Wf6VL9o
> EP 5 - 20170217: youtu.be/R0-l9bvFCHc


Thanks for the links

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Does anybody have information on the following rolling stock? Are they still active?

*CRH400*: http://bbs.railcn.net/thread-610685-1-1.html
*CRH500*: www.carnewschina.com/2011/12/27/introducing-the-mighty-crh-500-chinas-new-500kmh-record-train/


----------



## AndrewJin

SinoSoldier said:


> Does anybody have information on the following rolling stock? Are they still active?
> 
> *CRH400*: http://bbs.railcn.net/thread-610685-1-1.html
> *CRH500*: www.carnewschina.com/2011/12/27/introducing-the-mighty-crh-500-chinas-new-500kmh-record-train/


The second one has to wait for 500km/h tracks to come out (operation speed, not highest trial speed)
The first one is an inspection train, the so-called yellow doctor, adapted from CRH380A.








Now, the focus is the standardised CRH350 (official name yet to be decided), and intercity trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

AndrewJin said:


> The second one has to wait for 500km/h tracks to come out (operation speed, not highest trial speed)
> The first one is an inspection train, the so-called yellow doctor, adapted from CRH380A.
> 
> View attachment 383193
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the focus is the standardised CRH350 (official name yet to be decided), and intercity trains.
> View attachment 383195
> View attachment 383194



Is the CRH500 still active, but merely waiting for tracks cleared for 500 kph operation? I think the official name of the CRH350 is the CR400.


----------



## AndrewJin

SinoSoldier said:


> Is the CRH500 still active, but merely waiting for tracks cleared for 500 kph operation? I think the official name of the CRH350 is the CR400.


That's the 编号。I am not sure it will be named 和谐号 as usual.

That photo was taken in 2016, you can see CRH500 and two standardised trains in the same photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

AndrewJin said:


> That's the 编号。I am not sure it will be named 和谐号 as usual.
> 
> That photo was taken in 2016, you can see CRH500 and two standardised trains in the same photo.



Interesting; thanks for the photos. The CRH500 seems to be a test train then rather than a production model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

SinoSoldier said:


> Interesting; thanks for the photos. The CRH500 seems to be a test train then rather than a production model.


It is a test train, yet to be find a good timing for any commercialisation, at least not for the next 1-2 decades.
CR400 will be the main topic of this decade.
There are already 4-5 units in operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese Standardised Bullet Trains (CR400) 
now operating on Beijing-Guangzhou HSR
*
*Train No. G65*
*Beijing West- Guangzhou South
2298km
9h43min 10:33am-8:16pm
17 stops

CRH380A vs CR400













Business Class








1st Class





2nd Class












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Pingnan South Railway Station
Nanning-Kunming HSR
Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, SW China
*
Xie Yan, former solider from PLA
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Chinese Standardised Bullet Trains (CR400)
> now operating on Beijing-Guangzhou HSR
> *
> *Train No. G65*
> *Beijing West- Guangzhou South
> 2298km
> 9h43min 10:33am-8:16pm
> 17 stops
> 
> CRH380A vs CR400
> View attachment 383320
> 
> 
> View attachment 383319
> 
> 
> View attachment 383316
> 
> 
> Business Class
> View attachment 383318
> View attachment 383317
> 
> 
> 1st Class
> View attachment 383313
> 
> 
> 2nd Class
> View attachment 383321
> 
> 
> View attachment 383314
> 
> 
> View attachment 383315
> *



The most significant thing from CR400 is not about speed.
In terms of speed, CRH380A is in the same league.

The improvement is huge in two aspects,

1, *Standardisation* of components, maintenance, operation, etc. It's an entire overhaul of China's bullet trains industry.

2, A huge leap forward in *industrial design*. Passengers' comfort is priority, the cheapest seat is more spacious than any economical seat on any airplane.

Let's have a look at details.































@TaiShang @cirr @jkroo @JSCh @samsara

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 2, A huge leap forward in *industrial design*. Passengers' comfort is priority, the cheapest seat is more spacious than any economical seat on any airplane.



I was just going to say this when I was viewing the previous pictures of CR400. Such a beautiful, comfortable, relaxing and spacious interior. And some of the pictures belong to the cars with cheaper rates, I believe, but still, much more desirable than any economy class plane seat or coaches.

I do hope that CR400 will be standardized in more and more routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I was just going to say this when I was viewing the previous pictures of CR400. Such a beautiful, comfortable, relaxing and spacious interior. And some of the pictures belong to the cars with cheaper rates, I believe, but still, much more desirable than any economy class plane seat or coaches.
> 
> I do hope that CR400 will be standardized in more and more routes.


Yes, not just CR400 but all old types provide way more comfort than any economy class.
CR400 makes such comfort to another level, remember second class is very affordable for Chinese passengers, cheaper than most discounted plane tickets.

In terms of industrial design, huge improvement could be noticed in every industry in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's Southernmost CRH Depot
Sanya City, Hainan Island
















Connecting line from Hainan Island Ring HSR to Sanya Depot






Sanya's high-speed railway bridge near Sanya Airport 









Sanya Railway Station
World's southernmost HSR terminal 





*

@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @AViet @Zain Malik @anant_s @Godman @TopCat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> The most significant thing from CR400 is not about speed.
> In terms of speed, CRH380A is in the same league.
> 
> The improvement is huge in two aspects,
> 
> 1, *Standardisation* of components, maintenance, operation, etc. It's an entirely overhaul of China's bullet trains industry.
> 
> 2, A huge leap forward in *industrial design*. Passengers' comfort is priority, the cheapest seat is more spacious than any economical seat on any airplane.
> 
> Let's have a look at details.
> 
> View attachment 383331
> View attachment 383332
> View attachment 383333
> View attachment 383334
> View attachment 383336
> View attachment 38333
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @jkroo @JSCh @samsara


I *can only dream that such excellent train and luxurious cabin is available as a much convenient substitution for the long distance air trip*.

If for instance, for a trip with distance as long as 800 - 1,000 km, using such HSR is around one hour longer in total duration than using an airplane at almost the same total cost (take into consideration the airport tax and taxi fare & time differences to & from airports that are located in suburban areas cf. the railway stations mostly located in the downtown)... I'll still happily opt to a HSR with this kind of quality at comparable total cost (even for one hour longer) for I hate to fly with the tight seat (various economy classes) and lots of accompanying airplane inconveniences... and frankly, I feel better be at land than in the air 

*All these HSR and vast railroad networks will certainly change the ways how people do travel in China in the 2nd decade of the 21st century onward, as well as the people's wider choices of dwelling places being linked with the HSR networks!* For many other countries with vast land and large enough population, this high quality HSR will be the much coveted transportation mode!

*Moreover the availability of HSR will also put the airfare in check *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, not just CR400 but all old types provide way more comfort than any economy class.
> CR400 makes such comfort to another level, remember second class is very affordable for Chinese passengers, cheaper than most discounted plane tickets.
> 
> In terms of industrial design, huge improvement could be noticed in every industry in China.
> View attachment 383704
> View attachment 383705
> View attachment 383706



So when do we expect CR400 to replace all existing models fully?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *China's Southernmost CRH Depot
> Sanya City, Hainan Island
> 
> View attachment 383731
> 
> View attachment 383733
> View attachment 383730
> View attachment 383729
> 
> 
> Connecting line from Hainan Island Ring HSR to Sanya Depot
> 
> View attachment 383735
> 
> 
> Sanya's high-speed railway bridge near Sanya Airport
> 
> View attachment 383734
> View attachment 383732
> 
> 
> Sanya Railway Station
> World's southernmost HSR terminal
> 
> View attachment 383736
> 
> *
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @AViet @Zain Malik @anant_s @Godman @TopCat



Construction of an HSR connecting Haikou in Hainan Island and Zhanjiang in the Leizhou Peninsula, Guangdong will begin in 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Construction of an HRS connecting Haikou in Hainan Island and Zhanjiang in the Leizhou Peninsula, Guangdong will begin in 2 years.


So, will a NEW very long bridge across the sea or an under-sea tunnel be built between Hainan Island and Zhanjiang in the Leizhou Peninsula? 

I will answer my own question above as I dug a while 

_The Leizhou Peninsula 雷州半岛 is the third largest peninsula in China with an area of about 8,500 square kilometers located on the southwestern end of Guangdong, with the Gulf of Tonkin to the west and the *average 30 km wide Qiongzhou Strait 琼州海峡 to the south, separating the peninsula from Hainan Island.* It is the most southerly point of continental China. (Wiki) See also the brief entry of Qiongzhou Strait at Wiki.






Hainan Island




_
_Qiongzhou Strait cross-sea passage (What's On Sanya)_





_An artist's rendition of Qiongzhou Strait cross-sea passage (What's On Sanya)_

*Qiongzhou Strait bridge project initiated*

By Sina.com (in Oct 2009), project was approved. Now investigation is going on for Middle line or West line selection.
Cost: 142 billion yuan - Construction: 8 years




_Choices of bridge links between Hainan Island and continental China through Leizhou Peninsula 雷州半岛 across the Qiongzhou Strait 琼州海峡_

*Qiongzhou Strait cross-sea bridge expected to be built in 2017*
Updated: 15 Sep 2015





_A 26.3-km-long cross-sea bridge spanning Qiongzhou Strait is expected to start construction in 2017_

The China’s Ministry of Transport, Ministry of Railways, Hainan Province and Guangdong Province signed an agreement on September 8th to build *a 26.3-km-long cross-sea bridge spanning Qiongzhou Strait*.

The project is expected to start construction in 2017 and be completed and open for traffic by 2020.

The 20-billion-yuan bridge, linking Xuwen County in Zhanjiang City, Guangdong, and Chengmai County in Hainan, will be made up of two levels, a railway bridge and a road bridge. The railway bridge will allow a designed speed limit of 160 kilometers per hour, and the road bridge will allow a designed speed limit of 100 kilometers per hour.

Upon the bridge’s completion, *it will take only 20 minutes to drive across the Qiongzhou Strait*. The travel time across the strait by ferry is currently about five hours.

The bridge will link Hainan to an advanced expressway network in Guangdong, Guangxi, Hubei, and Shanghai. It is expected to provide easy access not only for tourists from other parts of the country but also for overseas investment, according to economists.

http://www.whatsonsanya.com/news-32288.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

lonelyman said:


> So when do we expect CR400 to replace all existing models fully?


Just make sure all new purchases are CR400, CRH380A and likes.


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> I *can only dream that such excellent train and luxurious cabin is available as a much convenient substitution for the long distance air trip*.
> 
> If for instance, for a trip with distance as long as 800 - 1,000 km, using such HSR is around one hour longer in total duration than using an airplane at almost the same total cost (take into consideration the airport tax and taxi fare & time differences to & from airports that are located in suburban areas cf. the railway stations mostly located in the downtown)... I'll still happily opt to a HSR with this kind of quality at comparable total cost (even for one hour longer) for I hate to fly with the tight seat (various economy classes) and lots of accompanying airplane inconveniences... and frankly, I feel better be at land than in the air
> 
> *All these HSR and vast railroad networks will certainly change the ways how people do travel in China in the 2nd decade of the 21st century onward, as well as the people's wider choices of dwelling places being linked with the HSR networks!* For many other countries with vast land and large enough population, this high quality HSR will be the much coveted transportation mode!
> 
> *Moreover the availability of HSR will also put the airfare in check *


Well said.
It is not exaggerating to say HSR has reshaped and continues shaping China's economy, society and culture.


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Chinese Standardised Bullet Trains (CR400)
> now operating on Beijing-Guangzhou HSR
> *
> *Train No. G65*
> *Beijing West- Guangzhou South
> 2298km
> 9h43min 10:33am-8:16pm
> 17 stops
> 
> CRH380A vs CR400
> View attachment 383320
> 
> View attachment 383319
> 
> View attachment 383316
> 
> 
> Business Class
> View attachment 383318
> View attachment 383317
> 
> 
> 1st Class
> View attachment 383313
> 
> 
> 2nd Class
> View attachment 383321
> 
> 
> View attachment 383314
> 
> View attachment 383315
> *



*Spotted again!!!
More photos about CR400 on Beijing-Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR

























*

@TaiShang @samsara @ahojunk @AViet @cirr @Keel @Daniel808 @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China's High-Speed Rail - A Flashback to 1978*

_An old short video clip showing Deng Xiaoping took a ride on the Shinkansen in 1978_

While I was searching more info about Deng Xiaoping at History’s Crossroads 《历史转折中的邓小平》, _a 2014 TV biopic series based on the life of Deng Xiaoping_, produced by CCTV -- it's a 48-part TV series telling the story of Deng and the historical transformation led by him between the years 1976 and 1984, a defining period for the Chinese society, led by Deng's reform and opening up policies, which took three years and 120 million RMB ($19.5 million) to produce; just broadcast by CCTV 4 中文国际 quite recently, unfortunately no EngSub -- I just stumbled across this old short video clip about Deng Xiaoping visited Japan in 1978, there he took a ride on the Shinkansen, or Japan's famous bullet train, and reportedly remarked at how fast the train could travel.





I can only imagine what Deng might feel if he's able to witness all the progresses of China's HSR nowadays... 

_What a blink in China's history, seems so remotely distant today, how time elapses so fast, yet so long for individuals..._

_~~~~~~~~_
_*How the magnificent paramount leaders may lead an entire nation to change its entire course and destiny....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> *China's High-Speed Rail - A Flashback to 1978*
> 
> _An old short video clip showing Deng Xiaoping took a ride on the Shinkansen in 1978_
> 
> While I was searching more info about Deng Xiaoping at History’s Crossroads 《历史转折中的邓小平》, _a 2014 TV biopic series based on the life of Deng Xiaoping_, produced by CCTV -- it's a 48-part TV series telling the story of Deng and the historical transformation led by him between the years 1976 and 1984, a defining period for the Chinese society, led by Deng's reform and opening up policies, which took three years and 120 million RMB ($19.5 million) to produce; just broadcast by CCTV 4 中文国际 quite recently, unfortunately no EngSub -- I just stumbled across this old short video clip about Deng Xiaoping visited Japan in 1978, there he took a ride on the Shinkansen, or Japan's famous bullet train, and reportedly remarked at how fast the train could travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what Deng might feel if he's able to witness all the progresses of China's HSR nowadays...
> 
> _What a blink in China's history, seems so remotely distant today, how time elapses so fast, yet so long for individuals..._
> 
> _~~~~~~~~_
> _*How the magnificent paramount leaders may lead an entire nation to change its entire course and destiny....*_


He must be having very complex thoughts at that moment.
I wish he could see what China has achieved today.







I especially wish he could see high-speed railway development in China's poorest province.

Shanghai-Kunming HSR in Guizhou Province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> He must be having very complex thoughts at that moment.
> I wish he could see what China has achieved today.
> 
> View attachment 384312
> 
> 
> 
> I especially wish he could see high-speed railway development in China's poorest province.
> 
> Shanghai-Kunming HSR in Guizhou Province
> View attachment 384313
> View attachment 384314



Deng Xiaoping will go down in history as one of the greatest Chinese leader after Mao Tse-tung. not even some of the best emperors of the past could match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> _*How the magnificent paramount leaders may lead an entire nation to change its entire course and destiny....*_



Well said. China is blessed to produce the right leadership for the right time. The meritocratic, peer-review system must always be upheld. The standard for the best academic journal (like International Organization) is the quality of peer review. In governance, it is exactly the same. Good, meritocratic peer review, good product.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed train runs along cole flowers in SW China*
(Xinhua) 20:30, March 16, 2017




A high-speed train runs along the cole flowers at Anshun segment of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 16, 2017. (Xinhua/Lu Wei)





A high-speed train runs along the cole flowers at Anshun segment of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 16, 2017. (Xinhua/Lu Wei)

*Railway investment to hit $33b in Yangtze River Delta*
By Wu Xiaobo | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-03-17





A CRH train that runs on the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Railway leaves Tianjin South Railway Station in North China's Tianjin, June 30, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]

Twelve railway projects involving a total investment of 226.2 billion yuan ($32.79 billion) will be launched this year in the Yangtze River Delta region, according to China Securities Journal website.

Among the planned projects is a 41.8-billion-yuan high-speed rail from Shanghai to Huzhou in Zhejiang province via Suzhou in Jiangsu province.

The train travelling at 350 km/h is expected to cover the 164 km route from Huzhou to Shanghai in less than one hour.

The second phase of Shanghai to Nantong railway project, namely an extended section from Taicang in Jiangsu to Shanghai, will also be launched with an investment of 35.34 billion yuan. It will be 112 km long and trains will run at 200 km/h.

China plans to invest 800 billion yuan in railway projects in 2017, according to the Government Work Report delivered by Premier Li Keqiang on March 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*High-Speed Train to Cut Guangzhou-Hong Kong Journey to 48 Minutes*

By Tristin Zhang, March 16, 2017






The highly-anticipated Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) is scheduled for a test run from Hong Kong to Shenzhen by the middle of this year, according to a CCTV News report. The route will be fully operational by late 2018.

Once open, a train ride from Guangzhou South Railway Station to West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong will take a mere 48 minutes, while the trip from Shenzhen Futian Station, the world’s second largest underground railway station, will take 15 minutes.

Currently, the trip from Guangzhou East Railway Station to Hung Hom Station in Hong Kong takes about two hours.

The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong XRL, also known in Chinese as _Guangshen’gang gaotie_, is part of the Beijing-Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong XRL operated by China Railway. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen segment has been running since 2011, whereas the Shenzhen (Futian) – Hong Kong (Kowloon) connection is in its final phase of construction.

According to MTR, the Hong Kong railway company in charge of constructing the Hong Kong-Shenzhen section of the railroad, the project was nearing 87 percent completion at the end of 2016. The first test train arrived in Hong Kong in September, 2016, and a second train pulled into Kowloon in January of this year.






The Guangzhou-Hong Kong express rail is 145 kilometers in length, with seven stops: Guangzhou South, Qingshen (Guangzhou), Humen (Dongguan), Guangmingcheng (Shenzhen), Shenzhen North, Futian and West Kowloon.

The bullet trains running on the express rail have traveled as high as 487 kilometers per hour in test runs, with 275 kilometers per hour being the lowest speed, which is faster than the speed at which a jetliner typically takes off.

http://www.thatsmags.com/china/post...-in-2018-guangzhou-to-hong-kong-in-48-minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Baoji-Lanzhou HSR (one leg of Silk Road HSR)
Test & Trial Run begin
To open in this summer 






Red lines in operation
Blue line to open this summer 



*

*宝兰高铁联调联试检测车“黄医生”抵达兰州*

经过一夜飞奔，2017年3月16日，担当宝兰客专(兰州局管段)联调联试检测任务的CRH380AJ0203动检车“黄医生”在兰州车辆段兰州西动车运用所“下榻”，并接受全面“体检”。为做好全线测试工作，兰州西机务段动车车间提前着手，精心挑选组织两批动车司机，远赴上海局学习CRH380系列动车组操纵。学习期间，高铁司机们整齐着装、统一行动、苦练内功，多方面搜集动车组资料，建立资源共享信息平台，强化讨论总结，精准对接每个项点进行研讨和梳理，努力提升自身业务水平。在兄弟单位的积极配合下，学习小分队跟随上海至杭州动车组实战练习，总计担当乘务360趟，累计走行长达72720公里，合计乘务时间398个小时。14日晚，结束学习任务的小分队赶往合肥动车段，15日11时从合肥南站出发，并于16日6时08分经陇海既有线运行，安全到达兰州西站。3月16日，兰州车辆段兰西动车所从人员培训、生产组织、作业流程、材料储备等方面做好了准备工作。动车所快速启动整修措施，精兵强将连续作战，为“黄医生”全面体检，整备工作在黎明前全面打响。据悉，为全面做好宝兰客专(兰州局管段)联调联试工作，兰州铁路局车辆部门在落实“力度不减、人员不换、确保安全”要求的基础上，打出“送出去培训、请进来授课、完善各项制度、提前储备配件”组合拳，以全面提升干部职工业务素质为推手，构筑高铁动车组检测安全运行“防火墙”。该段精心挑选10名技术骨干到武汉动车段学习，以理论教学、现场操作相结合的方式，组织开展电气系统、车体技术、应急处理、网络控制方面的技术培训；进一步梳理联调联试动车运行、检修工作需求，精心编制培训计划与课程，将动车组机械师、调度员、质检员、TEDS分析员等岗位以及全体管理干部全数纳入培训范围，对接联系各主机厂师资力量，邀请中车四方股份、长客股份技术专家、科研人员到兰州西动车所授课，利用12天时间，在兰州西动车运用所开设CRH380AJ0203动车组总体概述、空调系统、转向架结构、软件操作及应急故障处理等10余项课程，使主要岗位人员都接受了专业培训。同时，该段还强化干部作用发挥，制定质量对规、干部添乘、应急处置方案等一套标准化作业制度，建立作业人员、工长、质检员、干部四级安全控制措施，多管齐下，确保动车组联调联试期间的运行安全。并多方联系厂家，对动车组列车闸片、碳滑板、研磨子、空调滤网等常用、易损、易耗配件材料及时存储，为CRH380AJ0203动车组提供技术支持和材料保障。

*The yellow doctor, CRH380AJ0203 arrives at Lanzhou West CRH Depot
Lanzhou City, Northwest China



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanning-Kunming High-speed Railway IN SPRING























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Picturesque aerial view of China's high-speed train 
passing through the golden rapeseed fields

Guizhou Province, Southwest China





*@anant_s @AViet @PaklovesTurkiye @onebyone @Godman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to add high-speed train service*

Source: Xinhua 2017-03-22 13:06:49

WUHAN, March 22 (Xinhua) -- China will open a new high-speed train service linking the central industrial hub of Wuhan with Zhuhai City on the southern coast in April.

The new service will allow a single trip of 5 hours and 14 minutes to cover the 1,123 km distance, which takes more than 13 hours by car.

Ticket sales started on Tuesday for the new service, which is scheduled to open on April 16.

The Wuhan Railway Bureau said that *from April, all major train services via Wuhan will be adjusted either for higher speeds or added trains and carriages.*

Train service from Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, to the tourist destinations of Kunming, Shanghai and Fuzhou will use 16-car trains instead of the current 8-car trains to double passenger volume.

The bureau will add train trips on long-distance railways passing through Wuhan, such as routes linking Shanghai to southwest China's Chengdu and between Shanghai and Chongqing Municipality.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/22/c_136148234.htm

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

alwaysright said:


> Very nice. Have the HSR trains started using chinese make bearings yet or still relying on foreign makes ?


Go through the thread and find the answer by yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Last tunnel on Beijing-Shenyang HSR connected*

By Yang Min | Chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-03-21 16:46

*The last of 39 tunnels on the Beijing-Shenyang High-Speed Rail Line was connected on March 20. The breakthrough marks significant progress in overcoming difficult engineering problems on the rail line.*

The Chaoyang Tunnel, with a length of 6,750 meters, is located in Chaoyang city, Liaoning province.

Although Chaoyang Tunnel is not the longest one on the Beijing-Shenyang High-Speed Rail Line, it was among the toughest tunnels to build, according to Wang Zhipeng, the project director of the Chaoyang section of the rail line. He expressed his view that the successful connection of Chaoyang Tunnel marks great progress in the construction of the rail line.

*The 698-kilometer Beijing-Shenyang High-Speed Rail Line* starts at Xinghuo Railway Station in Beijing and connects Chengde in Hebei province with Chaoyang and Fuxing in Liaoning province, before eventually reaching Shenyang.

The line began construction in July 2014, with a total investment of 124.5 billion yuan ($20.4 billion).

Upon completion, expected during 2019, the new line will shorten the current journey time of 6 hours to just 2.5 hours, as it can accommodate trains traveling speeds of up to 350 kilometers per hour, and only 20 stations will be built along the new line.

The completion of the high-speed rail line will also greatly improve the transportation of goods in the region, as the Beijing-Shenyang line will connect to other main rail lines across China, such as to the Beijing-Harbin Rail Line, Beijing-Shanghai Rail Line and the Qinhuangdao-Shenyang Rail Line. Meanwhile, the current railway connecting Beijing to Shenyang has reached operational capacity.






The entrance of Chaoyang Tunnel on the Beijing-Shenyang High-Speed Rail Line. [Photo/Xinhua]





Construction workers celebrate the joining of the two ends of Chaoyang Tunnel on March 20. [Photo/Xinhua]

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/regional/2017-03/21/content_28640341.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

alwaysright said:


> Very nice. Have the HSR trains started using chinese make bearings yet or still relying on foreign makes ?


regarding HSR bearing, I believe by now we still heavily depend on foreign suppliers (e.g. SKF, Timken). But good news is we are making progress day by day, therefore western suppliers' dominance in this area (HSR bearings) is expected to be changed. One news to share:

Luoyang Bearing is now running durability test on its bearings for 350 to 380kmh HSR. The bearings have passed 1.08 million km test. The next target is to finish 1.2 million km test (with 380kmh speed)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

alwaysright said:


> Actually reliable brgs are one of the most difficult components to master.


cannot agree more.

Bearing that working under extreme conditions is one of the most challenging parts in machinery sector.


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China to add high-speed train service*
> 
> Source: Xinhua 2017-03-22 13:06:49
> 
> WUHAN, March 22 (Xinhua) -- China will open a new high-speed train service linking the central industrial hub of Wuhan with Zhuhai City on the southern coast in April.
> 
> The new service will allow a single trip of 5 hours and 14 minutes to cover the 1,123 km distance, which takes more than 13 hours by car.
> 
> Ticket sales started on Tuesday for the new service, which is scheduled to open on April 16.
> 
> The Wuhan Railway Bureau said that *from April, all major train services via Wuhan will be adjusted either for higher speeds or added trains and carriages.*
> 
> Train service from Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, to the tourist destinations of Kunming, Shanghai and Fuzhou will use 16-car trains instead of the current 8-car trains to double passenger volume.
> 
> The bureau will add train trips on long-distance railways passing through Wuhan, such as routes linking Shanghai to southwest China's Chengdu and between Shanghai and Chongqing Municipality.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/22/c_136148234.htm
> 
> @AndrewJin


Is the biggest news this year about Silk Road HSR, the Baoji-Lanzhou section?
Xinjiang/Gansu/Qinghai's isolated HSR will finally connect to the national network!



GS Zhou said:


> cannot agree more.
> 
> Bearing that working under extreme conditions is one of the most challenging parts in machinery sector.


Now in the commercialisation process.
There are 10+ railway bearing academies in China.








_Copy from my old thread_

*Five-Year Plan Of China: 工业强国 & Robot-theme Wedding*

This is one episode of a series of documentaries of 13th 5-year-plan.
Episode 2 is themed *工业强国 (Manufacturing powers a nation)*

Since this documentary is in Chinese, I have written some simple introduction of each part of the video.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Start-7:22* 1950s-2020s transformation of the steel industry in China, the foundation of all the industries

*7:22-10:00 *Numerous research institutes of bearing and the bearing industry, one of the most important components
*10:00-12:10* Academy of High-speed Railway Bearing, ending the monopoly of western brands

*12:10-16:05* blades, another key component, for nuclear generators, engines. etc

*16:05- 20:50* Air industry

*20:50-25:00 *China's first tractor plant dating back to the 1st 5-year plan in 1950s
Mechanisation of Chinese agriculture

*25:00-29:45* Electric bus, super-capacitor (12,000F-30,000F-80,000F), graphene

*29:50-33:10* China South Railway Zhuzhou subsidiary, 0.02mm matters

*33:15- 37:10* Crankshaft industry for ships

*37:10 -38:50* Wind turbine blades exported to India

*39:00-43:40 *Robotics and automation
30 workers in charge of a robot-make-robot factory with annual production of 5000 robots
*43:50- 45:00* chip maker robots
*45:00- end *Robot-theme wedding for robot engineers who make the robots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Passenger's video inside China's new standardised bullet trains*
*G68 Guangzhou South-Beijing West 
2298km, 9h41min, 16 stops*





G65 (Beijing-Guangzhou) left Beijing South.





These two trains will be China's major model of 350km/h in the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial View Qianjiang to Zhangjiajie High Speed Railway*
*329km, investment: 34.8 billion yuan(3 billon yuan rolling stock)*
*Bridge/tunnel ratio: 77%
Open year: 2019-2020*

Qianjiang to Zhangjiajie railway is located in Chongqing, Hubei and Hunan provinces.
There are 2 high bridges along this railway:Apengjiang railway bridge and Qianjiang railway bridge:





This railway is one section of Chongqing-Changsha-Xiamen rapid railway corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail authorities pledge better services amid fare adjustment*

(People's Daily Online) 16:59, March 23, 2017






China has promised to improve the quality of service on its high-speed rail network after a decision was made to adjust ticket prices in the country's southeastern region.

“The fare adjustment will start from April 21, with a focus on high-speed routes in the country’s southeastern coastal areas. Ticket prices will increase or decrease based on passenger flow,” a China Railway officer told the People’s Daily Online.

According to the officer, high-speed routes in southeastern coastal areas are still using the price standard issued by the Chinese government in 1997, which is much lower compared to that of the region’s highways. For instance, a trip from Ningbo to Xiamen takes 13.5 hours by bus and costs 312 RMB, while the same trip by high-speed train takes 5.5 hours and costs only 250 RMB.

“The price for some high-speed rails will still be cheaper compared to that of highways, even though high-speed rails are more comfortable and faster,” the officer added.

High-speed rails in China's southeastern coastal areas serve over 810,000 passengers every day, with a load factor above 80 percent.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0323/c90000-9194248.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing's CRH depot at the sunset *






*New standardised CR400 
on Beijing-Guangzhou High-speed Railway *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New CRH Sleeper train starts trails*

*






*

























This 250km/h train has one third more capacity than previous bullet sleepers.
Every bed is equipped with a separate window.
Longitudinal layout ensures the stability of each side of the train instead of the traditional layout where all beds face one side of the train.

The 350km/h sleeper trains will be released soon for trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *High-speed rail authorities pledge better services amid fareadjustment*
> 
> (People's Daily Online) 16:59, March 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has promised to improve the quality of service on its high-speed rail network after a decision was made to adjust ticket prices in the country's southeastern region.
> 
> “The fare adjustment will start from April 21, with a focus on high-speed routes in thecountry’s southeastern coastal areas. Ticket prices will increase or decrease based on passenger flow,” a China Railway officer told the People’s Daily Online.
> 
> According to the officer, high-speed routes in southeastern coastal areas are still using the price standard issued by the Chinese government in 1997, which is much lower compared to that of the region’s highways. For instance, a trip from Ningbo to Xiamen takes 13.5 hours by bus and costs 312 RMB, while the same trip by high-speed train takes 5.5 hours and costs only 250 RMB.
> 
> “The price for some high-speed rails will still be cheaper compared to that of highways, even though high-speed rails are more comfortable and faster,” the officer added.
> 
> High-speed rails in China's southeastern coastal areas serve over 810,000 passengers every day, with a load factor above 80 percent.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0323/c90000-9194248.html


Tickets to slow trains should be adjusted.
No change for more than 2 decades.
But my apartment is now valued more than ten times than 2 decades ago.
Wuhan's hot dry noodle for breakfast is no longer 1-1.5yuan but 4-5yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

few questions @AndrewJin :

whats the fastest record train china produces?
whats the fastest service in china and what track?
what is the fastest train china exports?
any plans to make a bid for the uk hs lines?


----------



## AndrewJin

Blue Marlin said:


> few questions @AndrewJin :
> 
> whats the fastest record train china produces?
> whats the fastest service in china and what track?
> what is the fastest train china exports?
> any plans to make a bid for the uk hs lines?


CRH380AL, 486km/h, on an actual high-speed railway (Beijing-Shanghai), not an experiment line.

*World Speed Survey 2015: China remains the pacesetter
*
350km/h CR400 (test speed 420km/h) will be exported to Indonesia.

Another similar model will be exported to Russia, around 400km/h.

Other trains in operation abroad are mostly subway cars or intercity cars, designed speed won't exceed 160-200km/h.

Haven't heard of such news. CRRC' current focus is in less established markets, orders in recent years include Boston metro, Rio subway, Melbourne metro, etc. Western Europe has very high limitation for outsiders, they will get non-European bidders out in the first round.

Trains for Indonesia, the new generation bullet trains in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

AndrewJin said:


> CRH380AL, 486km/h, on an actual high-speed railway (Beijing-Shanghai), not an experiment line.
> 
> *World Speed Survey 2015: China remains the pacesetter
> *
> 350km/h CR400 (test speed 420km/h) will be exported to Indonesia.
> Another similar model will be exported to Russia, around 400km/h.
> Other trains in operation abroad are mostly subway cars or intercity cars, designed speed won't exceed 160-200km/h.
> 
> Haven't heard of such news. CRRC' current focus is in less established markets, orders in recent years include Boston metro, Rio subway, Melbourne metro, etc. Western Europe has very high limitation for outsiders, they will get non-european bidders out in the first round.
> 
> Trains for Indonesia, the new generation bullet trains in China
> View attachment 387268


Beijing to shanghai at 486km!! got any videos

what speeds will the Indonesian hsr's be doing?


----------



## AndrewJin

*CR400 arrives at Guangzhou South Railway Station
A new era of China's train manufacturing industry begins in 2017
driven by domestic demand and overseas ventures *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Good news! CRRC having assembly lines in Chicago is good, proximity to market helps shorten local response time, improves after-sales support. At the same time high-tech core components and advanced machine tools would be shipped from China, it's a win-win arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *CR400 arrives at Guangzhou South Railway Station
> A new era of China's train manufacturing industry begins in 2017
> driven by domestic demand and overseas ventures *
> 
> View attachment 387282
> 
> View attachment 387278
> 
> 
> View attachment 387279
> 
> 
> View attachment 387280
> 
> 
> View attachment 387286
> 
> 
> View attachment 387284
> 
> 
> View attachment 387281
> 
> 
> View attachment 387283


News: 10+ standardised CR400 will operate on Beijing-Shanghai HSR late this year
@cirr @ahojunk @JSCh @jkroo 








Blue Marlin said:


> Beijing to shanghai at 486km!! got any videos
> 
> what speeds will the Indonesian hsr's be doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> News: 10+ standardised CR400 will operate on Beijing-Shanghai HSR late this year
> @cirr @ahojunk @JSCh @jkroo
> 
> View attachment 387387



Great news.


----------



## AndrewJin

*This is a crazy yet practical network plan for Wuhan City, at the heart of China's HSR map

12 directions plus 2 super HSRs in red colour (what is that?)
*
@cirr @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's first high-speed commuter train rolls off production line*

2017-04-01 08:58

People's Daily Online _Editor: Wang Fan_






China's very first high-speed commuter train officially came off the production line of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp (CRRC) Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. on March 31, ready to fill a gap in the country's commuter railway offerings.

Commuter rails are a passenger rail transport service that primarily operates between the city centers and suburbs of major metropolises. Offering both speed and capacity, commuter rail systems normally cover routes stretching between 50 and 100 kilometers.

According to He Danlu, senior designer at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., the commuter high-speed train is specifically tailored for urban usage, and it combines the features of high-speed trains with those of subway cars. It is able to satisfy requirements for speed, capacity, public transportation and comfort.

The new commuter trains are able to run at a maximum speed of 140 kilometers per hour, about four times the speed of subways. The average speed is around 55 kilometers per hour, though that figure goes up to 80 when the train runs between major stations that are far apart. The new system is expected to be put into service in Wenzhou city in southeast China in 2018.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/04-01/251766.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> *CRRC bonanza as railcars to supply US rail systems*
> 
> By Hezi Jiang in New York - China Daily - March 29, 2017
> 
> _Chinese rolling stock producer lands contracts across the nation_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians adjust parts in a metro train in an assembly plant in one of CRRC's subsidiaries -
> CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co - in Zhuzhou, Hunan province. (Photo/Xinhua)​
> Chinese railcars will soon be humming along both coasts of the United States, after Beijing-headquartered China Railway Rolling Stock Corp signed deals with various US transport authorities.
> 
> "*We are helping President Donald Trump realize his infrastructure-rebuilding plan,*" said Yu Weiping, vice-president of CRRC. "_It's win-win cooperation._"
> 
> In a deal worth up to *US$647 million*, CRRC will build *64 new railcars* for the *Los Angeles subway system*, creating 50 local jobs, according to the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority.
> 
> The news coincided with *CRRC winning a US$137.5 million bid* to assemble *45 railcars* for the *Southeastern Pennsylvania Transit Authority*, which was announced on Thursday in Philadelphia.
> 
> Earlier this month, *CRRC Sifang America* broke ground in *Chicago* for a *US$100 million plant* to assemble railcars for the city's transportation authority. *The deal is worth US$1.3 billion.*
> 
> In 2015, CRRC began construction of a US$95 million plant in Springfield, Massachusetts, to build railcars for Boston's transit authority, in a contract worth US$547 million.
> 
> "_We are thrilled to have the opportunity to partner with (the LA Metro) to design and build a state-of-the-art vehicle for Los Angeles,_" said Jia Bo, vice-president for CRRC in Massachusetts, where the metro railcars will be assembled.
> 
> CRRC is planning a facility in the Los Angeles area to manufacture major components for propulsion, heating, ventilation, air conditioning and lighting systems for the cars, creating 50 local jobs. More than 60 percent of the component parts will be US-made.
> 
> "We will continue to engage the community and partner with organizations and institutions to stimulate the local economy through education, training and job creation," Jia said.
> 
> CRRC has committed to delivering the first pilot vehicle by the spring of 2020, and the entire base order of 64 subway cars by September 2021.
> 
> LA Metro also has the option to buy an additional 218 subway cars. The base order with options is valued at US$647 million.
> 
> The metro cars' exteriors will be manufactured in one of CRRC's factories in Northeast China, while the final assembly will take place in Massachusetts.
> 
> Tony Liu, assistant marketing director at CRRC's Qingdao Sifang unit, said that the company remained focused on several US projects, including a San Francisco transit project.
> 
> "_The rolling stock market in the US will come to another round of renewal for the existing fleet,_" Liu said. "_We see great potential for the market in the US in the coming decade._"
> 
> Reuters contributed to this story.
> 
> hezijiang@chinadailyusa.com
> 
> http://www.chinadailyasia.com/business/2017-03/29/content_15593329.html
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Btw, after watching the biopic of Deng Xiaoping, I watched also another TV series about *Premier Zhou Enlai*, a recent make (2016), titled as "Haitang Yijiu" 【海棠依旧】 (_Crab Apple Tree Still There_) both aired by CCTV 4 中文国际, one after another  The TV series Haitang Yijiu commemorates the 118th anniversary of former premier Zhou Enlai's birth and 95 years of the founding of the CCP. Read its story here.
> 
> It's a great TV series, worth very much of one's viewing time, I strongly recommend any one having interest upon the history of modern China to watch this series if has not yet. Unfortunately no EngSub, but there are episodes of Zhou met with Kissinger & President Nixon.
> 
> Below is the playlist of 41 episodes at youtube, uploaded by the series maker itself
> 
> Haitang Yijiu 《海棠依旧》 (_Crab Apple Tree Still There_) (2016) - New TV series about China's First Premier: *Zhou Enlai's life and times*
> 【海棠依旧】周总理以中华崛起为己任，为国家操劳、为人民服务，鞠躬尽瘁的壮丽一生


Thank you so much for your recommendation. I'll have a look.



cirr said:


> *China's first high-speed commuter train rolls off production line*
> 
> 2017-04-01 08:58
> 
> People's Daily Online _Editor: Wang Fan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's very first high-speed commuter train officially came off the production line of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp (CRRC) Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. on March 31, ready to fill a gap in the country's commuter railway offerings.
> 
> Commuter rails are a passenger rail transport service that primarily operates between the city centers and suburbs of major metropolises. Offering both speed and capacity, commuter rail systems normally cover routes stretching between 50 and 100 kilometers.
> 
> According to He Danlu, senior designer at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., the commuter high-speed train is specifically tailored for urban usage, and it combines the features of high-speed trains with those of subway cars. It is able to satisfy requirements for speed, capacity, public transportation and comfort.
> 
> The new commuter trains are able to run at a maximum speed of 140 kilometers per hour, about four times the speed of subways. The average speed is around 55 kilometers per hour, though that figure goes up to 80 when the train runs between major stations that are far apart. The new system is expected to be put into service in Wenzhou city in southeast China in 2018.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/04-01/251766.shtml


In suburban/intercity rail sector, there was a void. We tended to use 200km/h trains for such services, but they were overused. Now, it's time to design and manufacturer what meets the need, 160/140/120km/h trains are ideal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Construction of Xi’an-Chengdu high-speed railway to be completed*

Updated: Mar 31, 2017 4:21 PM Xinhua

The first High-Speed Railway passing through Qinling Mountains to be finished. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line links *Xi'an*, the capital of Shaanxi Province and *Chengdu*, the capital of Sichuan Province.

The line of Xi'an - Chengdu lies in the heart of China









This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains. [Photo/Xinhua]










This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​




This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​




This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​









This aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains. [Photo/Xinhua]​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> *Construction of Xi’an-Chengdu high-speed railway to be completed*
> 
> Updated: Mar 31, 2017 4:21 PM Xinhua
> 
> The first High-Speed Railway passing through Qinling Mountains to be finished. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line links *Xi'an*, the capital of Shaanxi Province and *Chengdu*, the capital of Sichuan Province.
> 
> The line of Xi'an - Chengdu lies in the heart of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains. [Photo/Xinhua]​



Engineering feast to the eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> *Construction of Xi’an-Chengdu high-speed railway to be completed*
> 
> Updated: Mar 31, 2017 4:21 PM Xinhua
> 
> The first High-Speed Railway passing through Qinling Mountains to be finished. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line links *Xi'an*, the capital of Shaanxi Province and *Chengdu*, the capital of Sichuan Province.
> 
> The line of Xi'an - Chengdu lies in the heart of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport over Jialing River in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains.[Photo/Xinhua]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows a newly-built bridge of the railway line for passenger transport in Southwest China’s Sichuan province. The 250-km-per-hour inter-city passenger line will link Xi’an, capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, with Sichuan’s capital Chengdu. As the construction is nearly to be completed, it will become the country’s first high-speed railway passing through the Qinling Mountains. [Photo/Xinhua]​


This photos is a prefect testimony of China's development over time.

From left to right
1, village road
2, highway
3, controlled-access expressway 
4, high-speed railway
5, conventional railway 





This year lots of new high-speed railways will open in China's west, including the very last leg of Silk Road HSR (Baoji-Lanzhou section) and Chengdu-Xi'an HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

For the recent incident in which one irresponsible passenger crossed the tracks ignoring the rules and warning, just a reminder for all people living or traveling in China:






In Japan, anyone who commits suicide or die because of disobeying rules on the railways, his/her family will have to compensate the railway company.

Such rule should also be implemented in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Nostalgic.




清晨，蒸汽机车在交接班。祁军 摄





还在服役的蒸汽机车。祁军 摄




蒸汽机车在运煤。祁军摄





http://photo.china.com.cn/city/2017-03/31/content_40535548_5.htm

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Nostalgic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 清晨，蒸汽机车在交接班。祁军 摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 还在服役的蒸汽机车。祁军 摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 蒸汽机车在运煤。祁军摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photo.china.com.cn/city/2017-03/31/content_40535548_5.htm
> 
> @anant_s


I will go to this steam train festival one day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

TaiShang said:


>


Thanks for the share @TaiShang 

Steam locomotives bring back so many memories from my childhood when my grandfather used to take me to a Meter Gauge Steam shed at Idgah Agra.

As I keep saying the glamour of railways (especially in context of China) may be associated with High Speed Trains but Romance of railways is still with Steam.

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I will go to this steam train festival one day



Then you must bring in a ton of pictures. 



anant_s said:


> Thanks for the share @TaiShang
> Steam locomotives bring back so many memories from my childhood when my grandfather used to take me to a Meter Gauge Steam shed at Idgah Agra.
> As i keep saying the glamor of railways (especially in context of China) may be associated with High Speed Trains but Romance of railways is till with Steam.
> 
> @AndrewJin



One think I noticed has been that steam (and perhaps early diesel) locomotives allowed the train operator to stick his head out of the window and view outside.

That's suicidal in high speed rail.

I think the operator looking outside from the open window is one significant aspect of rail nostalgia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Explore the Secret of Window Glass for High-Speed Rail*
Date:27 MARCH 2017






The side window glass used by the Chinese high-speed rail system has *minimized the permissible error in terms of thickness and flatness of the glass by homogenizing glass materials*.

Comfortable, fast, clean, and bright. Today high-speed rail has become the number one choice for many travelers. Currently, the high-speed trains in China run at a speed of 200 to 300 kmh.

People who have the experience of looking out the train window often question why the scenery outside is still able to *remain clear without causing dizziness at such a high speed* and how the windscreen can safeguard passengers in an event of bird collision.

They may also wonder what type of glass a high-tech train uses and how the glass is manufactured. Below, we will answer these questions one by one.

Generally, we may see distorted image when looking through glass due to optical distortion which affects all glass to some extent.

Moreover, for an object moving at a high speed, the stacking velocity may easily make you dazzled and lead to dizziness.

To prevent this, the side window glass used by the Chinese high-speed rail system has minimized the permissible error in terms of thickness and flatness of the glass by homogenizing glass materials.

When the *uniformity of the refractive index is warranted, the image we see will be the same as it is. The glassless visual effect effectively eliminates the dizziness. Thus, travelers will feel more relaxed to enjoy the journey*.

In addition to the excellent visual effect, one important feature of the high-speed rail side window glass is its safety.

The air pressure wave created by high speed trains moving in opposite directions will cause tremendous impact against the side window, a force large enough to possibly break the glass and result in safety concern to both passengers and the train operation.

Therefore, the *side window must have sufficient mechanical strength and resistance against such impact*. In the event where the window does break under force, it is required that glass shatters into honeycomb shaped tiny granular chunks with no sharp edges.

The outer layer should peel off free of debris while the inner layer remains intact, providing better protection to passengers against injuries for a safe trip.

Let’s now take you to a journey of discovery to find out how the window glass for high-speed rail achieves these superior performance requirements.

Currently, among companies that offer side window glass for high-speed rail, Jiangsu Tiemao Glass Co., Ltd., Qingdao Jinjing Co.,Ltd., Shanghai Yaohua Pilkington Glass Group Co. Ltd., and Jilin Liyuan Precision Manufacturing Co., Ltd. are *the major manufacturers of the safety glass for high-speed rail system*, accounted for 90% of the market share in this specialized glass application field.

The high-performance of high-speed railway glass is backed up by state-of-the-art technology. When you walk into the factories of these enterprises, you will find that every one of them is equipped with the glass tempering furnaces made by LandGlass.

LandGlass glass tempering furnace adopts the world’s leading JetConvection heating approach, injecting high temperature heated air streams vertically to both upper and lower surface through convection blowers, convection heating chamber, and air circulating convection system. There, pieces of glass sheets are quickly and evenly heated to 600~700oC.

One of the decisive steps to ensure the high quality of the tempered glass is that any spot on both sides of the glass must receive even heating during this process. The glass then undergoes a cooling procedure called quenching.

The equipment powered by LandGlass’ unique cooling system and tempering technology will intelligently adjust the air pressure and duration of the blowing based on the needs of the glass for a desired effect.

*Eventually, an ordinary piece of glass has now become the tempered glass with least waviness, high degree of flatness, excellent optical properties, even stress, and strength many times better than its original version*.

It also means that a piece of regular glass has now been upgraded to safety glass with great visual effect, free of distortion, and high impact resistance. All of these are achieved through this magic glass tempering machine made by LandGlass.

*After being tempered, it has to further undergo other corresponding procedures such as laminating and insulation* before it can be used as high speed rail side window glass as we see today.

In the future, while the list of China’s high speed railway projects keeps growing, including more and more worldwide customers, our high speed rail window glass and its processing enterprises will bring another domestic brand labeled “Made in China” to the world.


********

_Amazing technology in making the windows so that passengers don't get dizzy enjoying the outside scenery with the train at full speed!
._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Construction of railway line linking Baoji, Lanzhou completed*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-04-06 20:23:47 | Editor: Xiang Bo

Construction of the railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province completed rail laying on Thursday. 






Workers work on the construction site of a high-speed railway in Baoji City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 6, 2017. Construction of the railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province completed rail laying on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





A worker works on the construction site of a high-speed railway in Baoji City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 6, 2017. Construction of the railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province completed rail laying on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





Workers work on the construction site of a high-speed railway in Baoji City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 6, 2017. Construction of the railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province completed rail laying on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





A worker works on the construction site of a high-speed railway in Baoji City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 6, 2017. Construction of the railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province completed rail laying on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





A worker works on the construction site of a high-speed railway in Baoji City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 6, 2017. Construction of the railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province completed rail laying on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_The following video shows that China has come a long long way since the days of the slow, smelly green trains.
Thank goodness, those chaotic days are over during chunyun.
The reporter is definitely not nostalgic at all.
@anant_s @TaiShang @AndrewJin_

========





*'My Life, My China': CGTN's Pan Deng recalls the train stations of the 1980s*
CGTN
Published on 17 Mar 2017

The “My Life, My China” series is an interview series jointly produced by China Institute, Fudan University and Guan Video, covering 10 Chinese journalists who work in China, talking about China in their eyes. In this installment, CGTN news anchor and reporter recounts his childhood memories of China’s train stations and marvels at how far things have come since he was a boy in the 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yantong1980

TaiShang said:


> Nostalgic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 清晨，蒸汽机车在交接班。祁军 摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 还在服役的蒸汽机车。祁军 摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 蒸汽机车在运煤。祁军摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photo.china.com.cn/city/2017-03/31/content_40535548_5.htm
> 
> @anant_s



Very pretty and nostalgic pics, especially to the people that 'connected' with this good ol' iron horsey. This pics should dedicated to machinist, railways worker etc that on duty during this steam locomotive golden era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Workers at high-speed railway in Liaoning*
Xinhua, April 12, 2017





Workers work at the Liaoning section of a high-speed railway in northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 11, 2017. The 698-km Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, linking China's capital and the Liaoning province's capital, was designed with a speed of 350 km per hour. The section within Liaoning province came under construction in 2014 and is expected to complete by the end of 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)




Workers work at the Liaoning section of a high-speed railway in northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 11, 2017. The 698-km Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, linking China's capital and the Liaoning province's capital, was designed with a speed of 350 km per hour. The section within Liaoning province came under construction in 2014 and is expected to complete by the end of 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)




Workers work at the Liaoning section of a high-speed railway in northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 11, 2017. The 698-km Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, linking China's capital and the Liaoning province's capital, was designed with a speed of 350 km per hour. The section within Liaoning province came under construction in 2014 and is expected to complete by the end of 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)




Workers work at the Liaoning section of a high-speed railway in northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 11, 2017. The 698-km Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, linking China's capital and the Liaoning province's capital, was designed with a speed of 350 km per hour. The section within Liaoning province came under construction in 2014 and is expected to complete by the end of 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

@cirr , @Andrew Jin ,

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

Wow! The track is so straight and level.

I won't be surprised if in the future this new track can accommodate speeds greater than 350 kph. Just need to prepare for the next generation rolling stock.

@anant_s , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stuttgart001

Construction of high-speed railways abroad is part of Beijing’s massive “One Belt, One Road” initiative to increase trade and infrastructure links with countries from Asia to Africa, but most of the current rail projects have stalled.

China had a 124,000 km rail network as of the end of last year, featuring the world’s largest high-speed rail networks covering more than 22,000 km, the state-run news agency Xinhua reported in February. The amount of high-speed railways in operation Will be increased to 30,000 km by 2020, connecting more than 80 percent of the nation’s big cities.

Signing high-speed rail deals have come high on the agenda for Chinese leaders making trips overseas, but many of the deals have suffer suffer because of financing issues.

A World Bank analysis in 2014 estimated that China spends between US $ 17 million and US $ 21 million per kilometre on high-speed rail, compared with US $ 25 million to US $ 39 million in Europe, and as much much US $ 56 million in California.

The high-speed railway linking Jakarta to Bandung in Indonesia was suspended in January last year. The US $ 5.1 billion joint-venture project only received its operation permit last month, making it a step closer to resuming construction.






The construction of the 150km rail link has been criticised in Indonesia for being too costly and overlooking less-popular regions.

The various problems with international high speed rail projects.
* a large construction cost
* Lack of a rail travel culture can cause a shortage of riders
* geographic problems can require a lot of bridges and tunnels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*High-speed rail to adjust ticket prices*
(China Daily) 08:08, April 14, 2017






*Increases aim to defray costs, ease peak loads in China's railway network*

Ticket prices for some bullet trains traveling in China's southeastern coastal area will be adjusted from April 21, according to China Railway Corp.

The move will affect trains running at 200 to 250 kilometers per hour between Shanghai and Shenzhen, Guangdong province, two major economic hubs along the eastern coast, the State-owned railway operator said.

The 1,623-km Shanghai-Shenzhen link consists of three sections－Shanghai to Hangzhou; Hangzhou to Ningbo; and Ningbo to Shenzhen.

After the adjustment, *some prices will increase, while others will be lowered*, depending on the route and train a passenger takes, China Railway said.

Prices will go up by more than 50 percent for most first-class seats on bullet trains traveling on the 1,309-km section from Ningbo to Shenzhen, while prices for second-class seats on the route will climb by 16 to 20 percent. The prices for second-class seats from Shanghai to Hangzhou and from Hangzhou to Ningbo will rise by more than 10 percent.

For example, a second-class ticket between Shenzhen and Chaoshan now costs just under 90 yuan ($13). After the adjustment, tickets for this route will sell for 107, 102, 85 or 73 yuan, depending on the schedule.

Industry observers said the changes are aimed at using price adjustments to compensate the high construction and operational costs of China's vast high-speed railway network and to *help mitigate rail transport peaks, as some price-sensitive passengers are expected to avoid some trains at peak periods* because they will have the highest increase.

*Last year, 818,000 journeys a day were made on the Shanghai-Shenzhen railway. On a typical day, there were 622 bullet trains operating at more than 80 percent occupancy on the route*.

Despite the high-speed railway's popularity, many routes are still generating deficits, experts said, adding that this is because of the large infrastructure investment, high operational and maintenance costs, and the old regulations governing prices.

Currently, ticket prices for high-speed trains in the southeast coastal area follow the government regulation adopted in 1997, according to a railway industry source.

Sun Zhang, a professor at Tongji University's Institute of Rail Transit in Shanghai, told China Business Network that it is feasible for the southeast coastal region to test the price changes because the region is more economically developed, while high-income travelers and businesspeople from the region usually make fast and comfortable service their priority, and are less sensitive to price changes.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> For the recent incident in which one irresponsible passenger crossed the tracks ignoring the rules and warning, just a reminder for all people living or traveling in China:
> 
> View attachment 388344
> 
> 
> In Japan, anyone who commits suicide or die because of disobeying rules on the railways, his/her family will have to compensate the railway company.
> 
> Such rule should also be implemented in China.


Fully agree!
I've met locomotive engineers who undergo a trauma when such unfortunate events occur and besides at some occasions trains are made to stop to inspect undercarriage. The causes delay for entire system which is regrettable.


----------



## ahojunk

*Aerial view of China's high-speed rail network*
New China TV
Published on 15 Apr 2017

Full steam ahead for China's railway sector in 2017. China has the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km, which could be further expanded to 30,000 km by 2020.


********

_Wow! 30,000 km of HSR by 2020._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway under construction*
(Xinhua) 14:53, April 18, 2017






Photo taken on April 17, 2017 shows the construction site of Xuanhua section of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in north China. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Stewardesses for high-speed train take part in training program in Harbin*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-04-10 22:24:58 | Editor: Song Lifang





Newly-recruited stewardesses for high-speed train take part in a 30-day training program before work in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






A newly-recruited stewardess for high-speed train takes part in a 30-day training program before work in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






Newly-recruited stewardesses for high-speed train take part in a 30-day training program before work in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






Newly-recruited stewardesses for high-speed train take part in a 30-day training program before work in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






Newly-recruited stewardesses for high-speed train take part in a 30-day training program before work in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






Newly-recruited stewardesses for high-speed train take part in a 30-day training program before work in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Song)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*High-speed rail is public service, not a gravy train for monopoly*
China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-20 07:22





A train pulls into a station in Luoyang city, Henan province, June 30, 2015. [Photo/IC]

CHINA RAILWAY CORP, the State-run railway company, will adjust the ticket prices for high-speed trains in certain southeast provinces starting on Friday. Most of the ticket prices will go up, and the ticket price from Ningbo in East China's Zhejiang province to Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong province has risen by over 50 percent. Legal Daily comments:

Many people have expressed concern about the decision, saying the price hikes are too much. China Railway responded that the National Development and Reform Commission, the nation's top economic planner, has authorized the adjustments.

That explanation is rather weak. As a State－run enterprise, China Railway cannot act like a purely commercial company and it must justify its decision to raise ticket fares, especially as some ticket fares are going up by more than 50 percent.

Wang Mengshu, a senior expert on high-speed railways, pointed out another flaw with the company's explanation: It said by raising ticket fares it will improve services, but did not specify how.

It would be more reasonable for the company to improve its services first; then raise ticket prices. So one cannot help but ask: Do they really plan to improve services?

Actually, the higher ticket prices are likely to prompt some passengers to choose other means of traveling. If the number of passengers on the lines concerned drops dramatically after the higher ticket prices are introduced, then the total revenue will decrease, that will be a waste of public resources used by the railway company, as well as an additional burden on passengers, who are also taxpayers.

The NDRC authorized China Railway to adjust its ticket fares last January, and this is the first time the company has attempted to exercise that authorization, we hope the monopoly will do so in a reasonable manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *High-speed rail is public service, not a gravy train for monopoly*
> China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-20 07:22
> 
> View attachment 391976
> 
> A train pulls into a station in Luoyang city, Henan province, June 30, 2015. [Photo/IC]
> 
> CHINA RAILWAY CORP, the State-run railway company, will adjust the ticket prices for high-speed trains in certain southeast provinces starting on Friday. Most of the ticket prices will go up, and the ticket price from Ningbo in East China's Zhejiang province to Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong province has risen by over 50 percent. Legal Daily comments:
> 
> Many people have expressed concern about the decision, saying the price hikes are too much. China Railway responded that the National Development and Reform Commission, the nation's top economic planner, has authorized the adjustments.
> 
> That explanation is rather weak. As a State－run enterprise, China Railway cannot act like a purely commercial company and it must justify its decision to raise ticket fares, especially as some ticket fares are going up by more than 50 percent.
> 
> Wang Mengshu, a senior expert on high-speed railways, pointed out another flaw with the company's explanation: It said by raising ticket fares it will improve services, but did not specify how.
> 
> It would be more reasonable for the company to improve its services first; then raise ticket prices. So one cannot help but ask: Do they really plan to improve services?
> 
> Actually, the higher ticket prices are likely to prompt some passengers to choose other means of traveling. If the number of passengers on the lines concerned drops dramatically after the higher ticket prices are introduced, then the total revenue will decrease, that will be a waste of public resources used by the railway company, as well as an additional burden on passengers, who are also taxpayers.
> 
> The NDRC authorized China Railway to adjust its ticket fares last January, and this is the first time the company has attempted to exercise that authorization, we hope the monopoly will do so in a reasonable manner.



Price hike only happens in developed coastal regions.
Nothing wrong with richer regions subsidizing the poorer regions.
It's against the equity rule that everyone from different provinces pay the same price.



*Ten years from the 6th speed-up campaign!*

*



*

*April 18 2007 was the first day CRH was introduced .
6003km upgraded 200km/h railways (among them 846km 250km/h) 
Started to provide bullet train services. 
Another 14000km railways provide services at least 160km/h.*

*A revolutionary decade!



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *New CRH Sleeper train starts trails*
> 
> *
> View attachment 387045
> View attachment 387044
> *
> View attachment 387047
> View attachment 387048
> View attachment 387046
> View attachment 387049
> 
> 
> View attachment 387052
> View attachment 387051
> View attachment 387053
> 
> 
> This 250km/h train has one third more capacity than previous bullet sleepers.
> Every bed is equipped with a separate window.
> Longitudinal layout ensures the stability of each side of the train instead of the traditional layout where all beds face one side of the train.
> 
> The 350km/h sleeper trains will be released soon for trials.



*More photos about the new high-speed sleeper train (250km/h)













*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway Culture *
*Train-theme street in Nanjing City





























*
@powastick @anant_s @ahojunk et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*HSR CONSTRUCTION (618 KM) BETWEEN YINCHUAN (NINGXIA) AND XI'AN (SHAANXI)*

High-Speed Railway is extended to the less developed part of China. A 618-kilometer High-Speed Railway linking Yinchuan and Xi'an is under construction - Xinhua News, 2017.04.25.

The air travel distance between Yinchuan and Xi’an is around 524 kilometers. Yinchuan is the capital of the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region while Xi’an is the capital of Shaanxi Province in central China.






The location of Yinchuan in Ningxia and Xi'an in Shaanxi, the air travel distance between the two cities is around 524 km​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> *HSR CONSTRUCTION (618 KM) BETWEEN YINCHUAN (NINGXIA) AND XI'AN (SHAANXI)*
> 
> High-Speed Railway is extended to the less developed part of China. A 618-kilometer High-Speed Railway linking Yinchuan and Xi'an is under construction - Xinhua News, 2017.04.25.
> 
> The air travel distance between Yinchuan and Xi’an is around 524 kilometers. Yinchuan is the capital of the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region while Xi’an is the capital of Shaanxi Province in central China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of Yinchuan in Ningxia and Xi'an in Shaanxi, the air travel distance between the two cities is around 524 km​


There will be an extensive network around Yinchuan!

*Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou high-speed corridor





My post two years ago*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...iginal-translation.363685/page-4#post-6905044

Implementation of this railway is really quick!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> There will be an extensive network around Yinchuan!
> 
> *Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Hohhot-Yinchuan-Lanzhou high-speed corridor
> View attachment 392908
> 
> 
> My post two years ago*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...iginal-translation.363685/page-4#post-6905044
> 
> Implementation of this railway is really quick!
> View attachment 392907


Thanks for reminding us the earlier info that you'd posted two years ago , which I am not aware.

It seems China's western and central regions are going to get a big development push from the earlier *CHINA'S WESTERN DEVELOPMENT STRATEGY*, and *now further amplified* with the great development initiative of the *ONE BELT, ONE ROAD*. Can I simply say that it's some kind of revival of the ancient land Silk Road plus many enhancements of the modern times  ASIA <--> EURASIA <--> EUROPE AS THE CORE

_I have not even gotten my opportunity to visit any of the ancient Silk Road region, which I aspire to do at some right time _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> It seems China's western and central regions are going to get a big development push from the earlier *CHINA'S WESTERN DEVELOPMENT STRATEGY*, and *now further amplified* with the great development initiative of the *ONE BELT, ONE ROAD*. Can I simply say that it's some kind of revival of the ancient land Silk Road plus many enhancements of the modern times  ASIA <--> EURASIA <--> EUROPE AS THE CORE



Definitely. From what I gather from @AndrewJin and others' posts that HSR is part and parcel of China's Western regions development strategy and B&R is the international arm of it, as you wisely put, with Western Europe connection via Central Asia and Russia in mind.

The size and scale of the plan is mind boggling. It is definitely a new form of globalization and HSR is an essential component of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH Depot in Nanning City, Southwest China*




@samsara @anant_s @sinait @faithfulguy @Godman et al



TaiShang said:


> Definitely. From what I gather from @AndrewJin and others' posts that HSR is part and parcel of China's Western regions development strategy and B&R is the international arm of it, as you wisely put, with Western Europe connection via Central Asia and Russia in mind.
> 
> The size and scale of the plan is mind boggling. It is definitely a new form of globalization and HSR is an essential component of it.


It takes only 5 years to develop Nanning's HSR network, something you will never dream of one decade ago.
Guizhou-Nanning HSR is under construction.
Can't wait to see Southwest China's two poorest province get connected closer.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH Depot in Nanning City, Southwest China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @samsara @anant_s @sinait @faithfulguy @Godman et al
> 
> 
> It takes only 5 years to develop Nanning's HSR network, something you will never dream of one decade ago.
> Guizhou-Nanning HSR is under construction.
> Can't wait to see Southwest China's two poorest province get connected closer.
> View attachment 393804


@AndrewJin - By "Southwest China's *two poorest* province", did you mean Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and Guizhou provinces... saving Yunnan from the bottom two?

Maybe they're the poorest yet they have HSR, much better than many other parts of the world, which are still relying on packed buses & trains (for metro use) and buses & old trains (with low speed and lot of uncomfortable shaking for intercity & long distances) as the public transportation.... just imagine something like 800 km within 10 hours plus terrible shaking... wonder if most of you have been experiencing the old service like this? ha ha ha


----------



## Nilgiri

@AndrewJin @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 

Can anyone tell me about who makes this awesome machine and any more info you have on it:






I am looking to make a presentation on specialised engg application, thanks!


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> @AndrewJin @ahojunk @Shotgunner51
> 
> Can anyone tell me about who makes this awesome machine and any more info you have on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to make a presentation on specialised engg application, thanks!



SLG900/32 Bridge Erection Crane is designed and manufactured by a subsidary of *China Railway 11th Bureau Group Co Ltd, Hanjiang Heavy Industries Technolegy Branch.
*
Here is their website：http://www.cr11g6gs.com/hjzk/cpzx/

By the way, you can order your very own on Alibaba: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SLG900-32T-bridge-erection-crane_60361300681.html

Some info in Chinese: http://www.cr11g6gs.com/shouye/xwzx/298.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> SLG900/32 Bridge Erection Crane is designed and manufactured by a subsidary of *China Railway 11th Bureau Group Co Ltd, Hanjiang Heavy Industries Technolegy Branch.
> *
> Here is their website：http://www.cr11g6gs.com/hjzk/cpzx/
> 
> By the way, you can order your very own on Alibaba: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SLG900-32T-bridge-erection-crane_60361300681.html
> 
> Some info in Chinese: http://www.cr11g6gs.com/shouye/xwzx/298.html


This 11th bureau is headquartered in Wuhan
Just checked
I thought we just had construction giant like Major Bridge Bureau.

But you know 11th bureau is a huge group, the subsidiary manufacturing this crane is not in Wuhan.
I think every bureau (now called company) has their unique design of cranes and other big machineries.
Quite often I am confused about these companies, Nth bureau of CRCC/CREC/CSCE/****.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> This 11th bureau is headquartered in Wuhan
> Just checked
> I thought we just had construction giant like Major Bridge Bureau.
> 
> But you know 11th bureau is a huge group, the subsidiary manufacturing this crane is not in Wuhan.



It is called 汉江重工，so it should have something to do with Wuhan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> It is called 汉江重工，so it should have something to do with Wuhan?


Nope. Companies with such name are usually in cities located upstream along Han River.
This one is in Xiangyang City, northern Hubei Province.

(THIS IS NOT BEIJING'S FORBIDDEN CITY)
















Nilgiri said:


> @AndrewJin @ahojunk @Shotgunner51
> 
> Can anyone tell me about who makes this awesome machine and any more info you have on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to make a presentation on specialised engg application, thanks!


What's your major?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> SLG900/32 Bridge Erection Crane is designed and manufactured by a subsidary of *China Railway 11th Bureau Group Co Ltd, Hanjiang Heavy Industries Technolegy Branch.
> *
> Here is their website：http://www.cr11g6gs.com/hjzk/cpzx/
> 
> By the way, you can order your very own on Alibaba: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SLG900-32T-bridge-erection-crane_60361300681.html
> 
> Some info in Chinese: http://www.cr11g6gs.com/shouye/xwzx/298.html



Thanks brother, very much appreciated. Chinese investment and development into heavy capital is very impressive.



AndrewJin said:


> What's your major?



I majored in aerospace engineering, working on jet engine development right now.

This is a presentation for some VC investors that I know who are looking to get into funding various engineering...the margins on specialised applications are not so heavily saturated like some others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks brother, very much appreciated. Chinese investment and development into heavy capital is very impressive.




You are welcome, my friend! What will be the subject of your presentation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> You are welcome, my friend! What will be the subject of your presentation?



Its a broad based one on what the ROI today is in across the heavy capital-based engineering sector (regarding different time scales, region and associated risk). Its 90% text, graph based (I prefer 50% at most, but its pretty much impossible this time)....need a couple videos and such in there to liven things up, besides China is where most of the "on-ground" part of this is taking place anyway (so the scaleable data is most appropriate)....so I have to be ready for some questions (these folk always impressed when you know the name).

If I can get them to invest into a new project my company (PW) is promoting in jet-engine RnD (hence the more overall specialised engg application subject)....we have a good chance to compete with GE long term (who already benefiting from doing something similar about 5 years back and are near titan status in the industry now). Actually it will be a win for China too, because PW looking to scale up there at Chengdu and its other facilities in the coming years and get a better supply stream to Chinese market (can no longer rely on assured Chinese final import long term).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> Its a broad based one on what the ROI today is in across the heavy capital-based engineering sector (regarding different time scales, region and associated risk). Its 90% text, graph based (I prefer 50% at most, but its pretty much impossible this time)....need a couple videos and such in there to liven things up, besides China is where most of the "on-ground" part of this is taking place anyway (so the scaleable data is most appropriate)....so I have to be ready for some questions (these folk always impressed when you know the name).
> 
> If I can get them to invest into a new project my company (PW) is promoting in jet-engine RnD (hence the more overall specialised engg application subject)....we have a good chance to compete with GE long term (who already benefitting from doing something similar about 5 years back and are near titan status in the industry now). Actually it will be a win for China too, because PW looking to scale up there at Chengdu and its other facilities in the coming years and get a better supply stream to Chinese market (can no longer rely on assured chinese final import long term).



I wish China could use PW's engines for their military planes. Years ago when PW was informed that China was using PT6C-67 for their Z-10 prototype, it stopped shipping the engine, which delayed Chinese Z-10 project for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> I wish China could use PW's engines for their military planes. Years ago when PW was informed that China was using PT6C-67 for their Z-10 prototype, it stopped shipping the engine, which delayed Chinese Z-10 project for years.



Yah there is US/NATO-based ITARs embargo on a lot of stuff related to China. I don't deal so much with the military side of things, almost fully commercial on my end...and that is largely up to the company itself to decide how much of their IP they locate around the world...their lawyers (and couple bankers who can be some nasty folk) generally advise them regarding IP that crosses over into civilian application from an original military developed one....in covering both their itars vulnerability and own long term financial optimisation respectively. 

But there is also plenty of purely civilian derived stuff that PW is quite happy to move to China for further development and realised production that basically only falls under the purview of the latter (long term financial CBA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

This is a strategic freight railway to reshape transportation in NW China

*China's Dunhuang Golmud Railway Tunnel Project Completed*

A tunnel, a key controlling project of the Dunhuang-Golmud railway in northwest China, was completed on Friday, creating favorable conditions for the follow-up project.

Work on the 7,256-meter-long tunnel started at the end of 2012. It is located at the middle part of the Saishiteng Mountain on the border between Qinghai and Gansu at an elevation of 3,200 meters.

The 509-kilometer Dunhuang-Golmud railway is the only rail link between the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway and the Qinghai-Tibet railway, as well as the most convenient path linking Xinjiang, Qinghai, Gansu and Tibet.

After completion, the Dunhuang-Golmud railway will form the first closed railway network in northwest China, together with the Lanzhou-Qinghai railway, Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway and the Qinghai-Tibet railway, thus shortening the journey between Xinjiang's Urumqi and Tibet's Lhasa by 2,000 kilometers.























Nilgiri said:


> Thanks brother, very much appreciated. Chinese investment and development into heavy capital is very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I majored in aerospace engineering, working on jet engine development right now.
> 
> This is a presentation for some VC investors that I know who are looking to get into funding various engineering...the margins on specialised applications are not so heavily saturated like some others.


Interesting....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway undergoes testing*

*(chinadaily.com.cn)*

*Updated: 2017-04-28*

*



*
*A train tests the Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail route on April 24. [Photo/people.cn]*

* A train departed Hohhot East Railway Station for Ulanqab on April 24, with the task of testing and debugging the newly-laid Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line.

With a speed of 120 kilometer per hour, the train mainly tested facility functions including track geometries, track circuits, transponders, and catenary parameters.

The test provided valuable data for the future running of the Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, according to the Hohhot railway department.





Railway workers examine equipment during the testing period on April 24. [Photo/people.cn]





The new Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway. [Photo/people.cn]
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway undergoes testing*
> 
> *(chinadaily.com.cn)*
> 
> *Updated: 2017-04-28*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *A train tests the Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail route on April 24. [Photo/people.cn]*
> 
> * A train departed Hohhot East Railway Station for Ulanqab on April 24, with the task of testing and debugging the newly-laid Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line.*
> 
> *With a speed of 120 kilometer per hour, the train mainly tested facility functions including track geometries, track circuits, transponders, and catenary parameters.*
> 
> *The test provided valuable data for the future running of the Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, according to the Hohhot railway department.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Railway workers examine equipment during the testing period on April 24. [Photo/people.cn]*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The new Hohhot-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway. [Photo/people.cn]*


This is pretty damn fast.
But isn't it weird Zhangjiakou-Hohhot section will be open prior to Zhangjiakou-Beijing section?

Last time I post a video about this HSR under construction.





*Hohhot-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway
Length*: 286km
*Speed*: 250km/h
*Schedule* March 27 2014- 2018
*Investment*: 33 billion yuan (estimated)
*Stations*: 7
*Tunnels & bridges*: 62% of the total length. Longest tunnel 4560m (tunnelled through in May 2016). Longest bridge 13.8km
*Connectivity*
_Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR_ (2022 winter olympics project) （estimated to open in 2019)
_Datong-Zhangjiakou HSR_ (Xi'an-Taiyuan-Datong-Zhangjiakou corridor) （start construction in Dec 2015)






Any news about Hohhot-Baotao-Yinchuan-Lanzhou HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Double-decker slow train VS high-speed train
Beijing-Tianjin corridor 










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Train capable of 400 km/h ready to boost region's connectivity by 2020*

2017-05-03 08:40

China Daily _Editor: Wang Fan_





File photo shows high-speed rail in China. (Photo / Xinhua)

*China is working on next-generation bullet trains with a maximum operational speed of 400 kilometers per hour that will be ready by 2020 for markets linked to the Belt and Road Initiative's vision, the country's top railway vehicle maker said.*

"We will apply new materials in the research and production of the future high-speed trains, such as carbon fiber and aluminum alloy, which will help reduce weight and enhance energy efficiency," said Qiao Feng, a senior engineer at the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp.

*The new trains will be available in Belt and Road Initiative markets, and will be able to reduce per passenger energy consumption by 10 percent compared with high-speed trains that can run 350 km/h.* The CRRC will be the manufacturer and exporter, according to Qiao.

Once available, by around 2020, the new trains are expected to promote regional connectivity and create new business for China and overseas economies through the Belt and Road Initiative, Qiao added.

Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission, said that the 400 km/h high-speed train project would help many heavily populated countries change their commuter transportation from a long dependence on automobiles.

"Because many markets along the Belt and Road Initiative, especially in Central Asia, Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Eastern Europe countries, are planning to build high-speed rail lines or to upgrade their existing systems, they are eager to gain technological support from China to assist in daily operations, maintenance and staff training."

*China will test the new bullet train alongside a portion of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway line, Qiao said. The test railway line is to be completed by 2019.*

Liu Youmei, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it is still not cost-effective to run a high-speed train at 400 km/h domestically because elements such as bearings, electric contacts and track must be replaced more often.

But, he said, with new railway lines and lower costs for parts and service, it will not be a problem.

In the past decade, China has built the world's largest high-speed rail network and become a leader in offering high-speed train products and services. The country has passenger train services running at operational speeds of 200 to 250 km/h and currently has the technology to produce trains with a top speed of 350 km/h, according to the National Railway Administration.

Qiao said that once the project is completed and with improvements in technologies and equipment, China can also adopt the new technology at home.

*As China already made a breakthrough in high-strength bearings made by Taiyuan Iron and Steel (Group) Co earlier this year, the country will be able to supply parts and equipment to domestic and foreign railway service operators in a more cost-efficient way.*

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/05-03/255753.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

God speed < China speed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> God speed < China speed



Full speed ahead in every domain and department.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Full speed ahead in every domain and department.


Great.
Then after the new-generation 350km/h standardised train, we will see another generation at higher speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> China is working on next-generation bullet trains with a maximum _operational_ speed of 400 kilometers per hour that will be ready by 2020 for markets linked to the Belt and Road Initiative's vision



@Sinopakfriend , my friend, the OBOR paradigm is getting faster, literally. I guess this means share of technology, expertise and know-how along the route, especially the Eurasian Land Bridge. 

What can the empire of chaos and death do against such movement? Further militarization, perhaps, is the only solution it can bring about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*首台超越早期经典计算机的光量子计算机诞生*

五一假期刚过，科技界就迎来了一则重磅消息：世界上第一台超越早期经典计算机的光量子计算机诞生！令人振奋的是，这个“世界首台”是货真价实的“中国造”，属中国科学技术大学潘建伟教授及其同事陆朝阳、朱晓波等，联合浙江大学王浩华教授研究组攻关突破的成果。

量子计算机是指利用量子相干叠加原理，理论上具有超快的并行计算和模拟能力的计算机。曾有人打过一个比方：如果现在传统计算机的速度是自行车，量子计算机的速度就好比飞机。使用亿亿次的“天河二号”超级计算机求解一个亿亿亿变量的方程组，所需时间为100年。而使用一台万亿次的量子计算机求解同一个方程组，仅需0.01秒。

如今，中国科大潘建伟团队和浙大王浩华团队在这一领域有了最新突破。该团队在2016年实现了国际最高水平的十光子纠缠操纵，今年又在这一基础上，构建了世界首台在性能上能够超越早期经典计算机的单光子量子计算机。最新实验测试表明，该原型机的“玻色取样”速度比人类历史上第一台电子管计算机和第一台晶体管计算机运行速度快10-100倍，*比国际同行之前所有类似的实验加快至少24000倍*。

*5月3日上午，中国科学院将在上海举行新闻发布会，对外发布这一消息。*中国青年报·中青在线记者将对此进行全程直播。

直播地址：http://news.cyol.com/content/2017-05/03/content_16019749.htm

@TaiShang @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

bahubali said:


> Hope the encoders are properly caliberated to get actual speed.



yeah.. that goes without saying, not like the engineers never seen a train before...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *首台超越早期经典计算机的光量子计算机诞生*
> 
> 五一假期刚过，科技界就迎来了一则重磅消息：世界上第一台超越早期经典计算机的光量子计算机诞生！令人振奋的是，这个“世界首台”是货真价实的“中国造”，属中国科学技术大学潘建伟教授及其同事陆朝阳、朱晓波等，联合浙江大学王浩华教授研究组攻关突破的成果。
> 
> 量子计算机是指利用量子相干叠加原理，理论上具有超快的并行计算和模拟能力的计算机。曾有人打过一个比方：如果现在传统计算机的速度是自行车，量子计算机的速度就好比飞机。使用亿亿次的“天河二号”超级计算机求解一个亿亿亿变量的方程组，所需时间为100年。而使用一台万亿次的量子计算机求解同一个方程组，仅需0.01秒。
> 
> 如今，中国科大潘建伟团队和浙大王浩华团队在这一领域有了最新突破。该团队在2016年实现了国际最高水平的十光子纠缠操纵，今年又在这一基础上，构建了世界首台在性能上能够超越早期经典计算机的单光子量子计算机。最新实验测试表明，该原型机的“玻色取样”速度比人类历史上第一台电子管计算机和第一台晶体管计算机运行速度快10-100倍，*比国际同行之前所有类似的实验加快至少24000倍*。
> 
> *5月3日上午，中国科学院将在上海举行新闻发布会，对外发布这一消息。*中国青年报·中青在线记者将对此进行全程直播。
> 
> 直播地址：http://news.cyol.com/content/2017-05/03/content_16019749.htm
> 
> @TaiShang @AndrewJin



Maybe one day train technology could be integrated with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New generation bullet trains on Beijing-Guangzhou High-speed Railway*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> @Sinopakfriend , my friend, the OBOR paradigm is getting faster, literally. I guess this means share of technology, expertise and know-how along the route, especially the Eurasian Land Bridge.
> 
> What can the empire of chaos and death do against such movement? Further militarization, perhaps, is the only solution it can bring about.




My friend,

Indeed. Great sight this!

The empire of chaos and death has only one thing left in its toolkit...death and destruction through war making. Given the money making and war making are interlinked for the empire...it is trapped in the downward spiral. 

Just have a look at the empire's heartland... 3rd world infrastructure, vanishing middle class and disappearing jobs.

China is History's Actor. Not by choice of the Dragon. NO.

The Dragon moves to create wealth and happiness of the its Children. And in the process the Benvolent Dragon is creating prosperity from Africa to Heartland of Eurasia. Heart of Win-Win.

The ongoing integeration of Eurasian economy is one historic moment. Can you imagine the byproduct of this process is liberation of Europe from vassalage to the empire. Europe will finally become independent. And China wants this to happen. 

My sense is that there is Flow in the New Cycle... we only see its manifestation in the material plain. Metamaterial is different.

Just look at the Chinese people and evoluation of their dialectics, the Rise in their Spirit and their Confidence. There is Meta-Material change and its apparent now.

For me, as student of China, it is an exciting moment in time. The real Transformation is ahead of us... all we are seeing is foundational conditions getting aligned.

Win-Win Paradigm is all about sharing prosperity and creating a framework of Enlightend Self Interest where all stakeholders have vested interest in making Community of Prosperity succeed. Example: CPEC. 

Sino-Pak Axis has vested interest to make the CPEC a success. Same with Russo-China Axis, but that is global in its scope.


The empire has only one choice...become constructive and let China build its failing infrastructure.

Let us excercise more speed with even lesser haste.

OBOR Summit is go-to thing. Are you going there? Goldmine for you!

Let us build the OBOR Narrative here on PDF together.


Regards,

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Offshore

Great news keep coming from China!!!

Key To build Great Civilization is Science and Technology!

By the end of Century! We will Dominate this world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Train capable of 400 km/h ready to boost region's connectivity by 2020*
By OUYANG SHIJIA/LIU MINGTAI/ZHONG NAN | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-03 06:43

China is working on next-generation bullet trains with a maximum operational speed of 400 kilometers per hour that will be ready by 2020 for markets linked to the Belt and Road Initiative's vision, the country's top railway vehicle maker said.

"We will apply new materials in the research and production of the future high-speed trains, such as carbon fiber and aluminum alloy, which will help reduce weight and enhance energy efficiency," said Qiao Feng, a senior engineer at the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp.

The new trains will be available in Belt and Road Initiative markets, and will be able to reduce per passenger energy consumption by 10 percent compared with high-speed trains that can run 350 km/h. The CRRC will be the manufacturer and exporter, according to Qiao.

Once available, by around 2020, the new trains are expected to promote regional connectivity and create new business for China and overseas economies through the Belt and Road Initiative, Qiao added.

Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission, said that the 400 km/h high-speed train project would help many heavily populated countries change their commuter transportation from a long dependence on automobiles.

"Because many markets along the Belt and Road Initiative, especially in Central Asia, Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Eastern Europe countries, are planning to build high-speed rail lines or to upgrade their existing systems, they are eager to gain technological support from China to assist in daily operations, maintenance and staff training."

China will test the new bullet train alongside a portion of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway line, Qiao said. The test railway line is to be completed by 2019.

Liu Youmei, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it is still not cost-effective to run a high-speed train at 400 km/h domestically because elements such as bearings, electric contacts and track must be replaced more often.

But, he said, with new railway lines and lower costs for parts and service, it will not be a problem.

In the past decade, China has built the world's largest high-speed rail network and become a leader in offering high-speed train products and services. The country has passenger train services running at operational speeds of 200 to 250 km/h and currently has the technology to produce trains with a top speed of 350 km/h, according to the National Railway Administration.

Qiao said that once the project is completed and with improvements in technologies and equipment, China can also adopt the new technology at home.

As China already made a breakthrough in high-strength bearings made by Taiyuan Iron and Steel (Group) Co earlier this year, the country will be able to supply parts and equipment to domestic and foreign railway service operators in a more cost-efficient way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Great.
> Then after the new-generation 350km/h standardised train, we will see another generation at higher speed.
> 
> View attachment 394385
> 
> View attachment 394378
> View attachment 394379
> View attachment 394384
> View attachment 394383
> View attachment 394382




But can these trains at 400 km/hr run on current tracks? 

Also, isn't the speed of the highest commercial HSR limited to 300 km/hr?


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But can these trains at 400 km/hr run on current tracks?
> 
> Also, isn't the speed of the highest commercial HSR limited to 300 km/hr?


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> No.



No to both?


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railways along Sino-Korea Border
Dandong-Dalian Railway & Dandong-Dalian High-speed Railway














*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> No.



If the these proposed trains can't run at current tracks, don't you think it will be a huge waste to build new tracks?


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> If the these proposed trains can't run at current tracks, don't you think it will be a huge waste to build new tracks?


Genius, you are back!

You see we Chinese can't think like you smart Indys, we can't logic and we have no common sense. That's how we built the second largest economy and uplifted the largest population out of poverty. That's also how we created the fastest supercomputers, the fastest train, those gleaming wasteful express highways, those empty ports who happen to be the world's largest and busiest. We are onlee like this, while smart Indys have found out that the best strategy is actually to remain idle and do critical thinking, let those stupid Chinis do this and that which are wasteful. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Han Patriot said:


> Genius, you are back!
> 
> You see we Chinese can't think like you smart Indys, we can't logic and we have no common sense. That's how we built the second largest economy and uplifted the largest population out of poverty. That's also how we created the fastest supercomputers, the fastest train, those gleaming wasteful express highways, those empty ports who happen to be the world's largest and busiest. We are onlee like this, while smart Indys have found out that the best strategy is actually to remain idle and do critical thinking, let those stupid Chinis do this and that which are wasteful. LOL



You really summed it up. 

Some of this people's mentality is "unpresidented (DT)." They give you the impression that they are simply waiting for that moment of being great in an instant without wasting too much time and effort in a long historical cycle of development.

It is like poor guy standing idle and commenting on the deficiencies of the rich guy who works hard everyday. 

Doing nothing is the surest way of making no mistake, in that sense, those people/countries do never err．

Isn't it wonderful that they simply stay idle and throw random criticism at us as if what has been accomplished so far has been accidental and we have had no input in them. 

@Sinopakfriend , hard to understand this mentality. I do not want to paint an entire group of people with the same brush, but some people do really excel at unconstructiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> Genius, you are back!
> 
> You see we Chinese can't think like you smart Indys, we can't logic and we have no common sense. That's how we built the second largest economy and uplifted the largest population out of poverty. That's also how we created the fastest supercomputers, the fastest train, those gleaming wasteful express highways, those empty ports who happen to be the world's largest and busiest. We are onlee like this, while smart Indys have found out that the best strategy is actually to remain idle and do critical thinking, let those stupid Chinis do this and that which are wasteful. LOL




I can't even begin to start listing the amount of logical fallacies that you commit here. And your use of ad hominem attacks is rather legendary. 

First, you didn't answer my question which is very legit. Are you going to build completely new lines? How much of an infrastructure is needed? What happens to old lines? 

Perhaps you should answer my questions rather than engaging in smear jobs and ad hominem attacks. 

Also, a person can grow fast and yet do mistakes, both small and large. Look at Japan. It was growing extremely fast until late 80s, when things tipped over. 

Criticism is necessary for rational policy.


----------



## Dungeness

Han Patriot said:


> Genius, you are back!
> 
> You see we Chinese can't think like you smart Indys, we can't logic and we have no common sense. That's how we built the second largest economy and uplifted the largest population out of poverty. That's also how we created the fastest supercomputers, the fastest train, those gleaming wasteful express highways, those empty ports who happen to be the world's largest and busiest. We are onlee like this, while smart Indys have found out that the best strategy is actually to remain idle *and do critical thinking*, let those stupid Chinis do this and that which are wasteful. LOL




Unfortunately, the "*Critical Thinking*" is not their forte, it is more like "critical mouthing".

Actually, his questions are legitimate. China lowered down her HSR network top operating speed from 350KM/H to 300KM/H right after 2011 accident, and it was a political decision. I would love to know when China will resume 350KM/H operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

Bussard Ramjet said:


> If the these proposed trains can't run at current tracks, don't you think it will be a huge waste to build new tracks?



if you don't build new tracks you get shit like this.. i.e. cargo and passenger share same tracks.. limiting speed and having to stop to wait for cargo trains to pass (because the owners say so).


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, a person can grow fast and yet do mistakes, both small and large. Look at Japan. It was growing extremely fast until late 80s, when things tipped over.



If you think China will go down Japan's path, don't hold your breath. China and Japan may share the culture and work ethic to some degree, but they don't share the political system at all.

Being an one-party system, CCP doesn't have to worry about opposition parties, therefore, it can afford to have a very long term strategic planning even if it is not popular at the moment, and by default they have the policy continuity that is not something you can expect if you have to change the entire government every 4-5 years. Top it off, Chinese are very good at executing set plans. We submit results, not excuses.

By the way, in Chinese culture, "boasting" is almost a "sin". That's why Chinese members love to ridicule all your outrageous claims and "plans". Many of you guys are almost "sinful". You are an exceptional Indian though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I can't even begin to start listing the amount of logical fallacies that you commit here. And your use of ad hominem attacks is rather legendary.
> 
> First, you didn't answer my question which is very legit. Are you going to build completely new lines? How much of an infrastructure is needed? What happens to old lines?
> 
> Perhaps you should answer my questions rather than engaging in smear jobs and ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Also, a person can grow fast and yet do mistakes, both small and large. Look at Japan. It was growing extremely fast until late 80s, when things tipped over.
> 
> Criticism is necessary for rational policy.


Sorry for my countrymen's irrationality.
High speed train could not share the old track with the ordinary train.
Japan's depression is another story which's the masterpiece of US.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I can't even begin to start listing the amount of logical fallacies that you commit here. And your use of ad hominem attacks is rather legendary.
> 
> First, you didn't answer my question which is very legit. Are you going to build completely new lines? How much of an infrastructure is needed? What happens to old lines?
> 
> Perhaps you should answer my questions rather than engaging in smear jobs and ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Also, a person can grow fast and yet do mistakes, both small and large. Look at Japan. It was growing extremely fast until late 80s, when things tipped over.
> 
> Criticism is necessary for rational policy.


You already know the answer yet you ask it. The original tracks are designed for 350km/h....use some Indy logical operand here, the trains are designed for 400km/h. You only have two options:

1) Upgrade the old tracks to 400+km/h
2) Build new tracks for new service line for new places. It's not like the Chin* are so dumb to abandon billions worth of 350km/h lines just to increase the speed to 400km/h, isn't it? Common sense, aren't Indys the smartest people on earth?



Stuttgart001 said:


> Sorry for my countrymen's irrationality.
> High speed train could not share the old track with the ordinary train.
> Japan's depression is another story which's the masterpiece of US.


You don't have to say sorry bro....they are typically irritating, you don't see a Pakistani asking such question, they would ask like this <are you going to build new 400km/h lines instead of don't you think it's wasteful if you use 400km/h train.>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*First high-speed rail in Inner Mongolia starts test run*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-05-08 12:28:01|Editor: Xiang Bo

HOHHOT, May 8 (Xinhua) -- The first high-speed railway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region started test runs on Sunday to prepare for the beginning of regular use by the end of July.

The high-speed train ran at a speed of 250 to 275 km per hour on a section from Ulanqab to Hohhot, capital of the region, during Sunday's trial, according to Hohhot Railway Bureau.

The section in Inner Mongolia is part of the high-speed railway that links Hohhot to Zhangjiakou in Hebei Province, the co-host city of the 2022 Olympic Winter Games. When it is operational by the end of July, the travel time between Ulanqab and Hohhot will be shortened to 35 minutes from the current one hour.

The 286.8 km-long Zhangjiakou-Hohhot high-speed rail, with a designed speed of 250 km per hour, will be a major high-speed rail in north China upon completion.

It is expected to be completed and put into service in 2018. At that time, the Zhangjiakou-Hohhot high-speed rail will be connected to the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail, which is under construction. The travel time from Hohhot to Beijing will be reduced from the average nine hours to within three hours.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/08/c_136265375.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> You really summed it up.
> 
> Some of this people's mentality is "unpresidented (DT)." They give you the impression that they are simply waiting for that moment of being great in an instant without wasting too much time and effort in a long historical cycle of development.
> 
> It is like poor guy standing idle and commenting on the deficiencies of the rich guy who works hard everyday.
> 
> Doing nothing is the surest way of making no mistake, in that sense, those people/countries do never err．
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that they simply stay idle and throw random criticism at us as if what has been accomplished so far has been accidental and we have had no input in them.
> 
> @Sinopakfriend , hard to understand this mentality. I do not want to paint an entire group of people with the same brush, but some people do really excel at unconstructiveness.




Ah, my friend,

The reasons are anthropological. A rational analysis would bear naked the underlying reasons of such attitude, behaviour.

However, what I find most fascinating is the current dynamics of the Cow Dialectics.

The Sons of the Cow are devout and dedicated in their pursuit of honour and dignity for their Holly Mother Cow. Her well being is of spureme importance to them.

I have taken upon myself to understand with open mind what are the reasons and motivation of the Sons of the Cow. Why do they believe what they believe... without judgement I shall educate myself in their belief system.


Regarding your question I can only say that the underlying mechanisms of all attitudes and behaviour are Dialectic orientations.

Take a look at the Chinese Section here on PDF. 

Most of the threads are systematic and inputs are rational, very well organised. 

A keen observer can discern that the Dialectic thrust of the Chiense society is indeed Science and Technology driven development. It is not mere words/slogans.

Apart from some overzealous posters most of the inputs/post of my Chinese friends are clean, rational.

Now if you visit the indian section you will see a dedication towards vedic revival, Cow Dialectics and the passionate committment of the Sons of the Cow. And of course, what such Dialectic Acceleration brings forth... the evolving situation.

Therein, perhaps, lies your answers. 

After ten years when you might be publishing your books/papers you might find the current accelerations of thought processes and their corresponding policies as the foundation of where would China be and where would india find itself in say 2030.

Regards,

SPF


PS. We must avoid comparing the two countries. These are two different civilisations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *First high-speed rail in Inner Mongolia starts test run*
> 
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-05-08 12:28:01|Editor: Xiang Bo
> 
> HOHHOT, May 8 (Xinhua) -- The first high-speed railway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region started test runs on Sunday to prepare for the beginning of regular use by the end of July.
> 
> The high-speed train ran at a speed of 250 to 275 km per hour on a section from Ulanqab to Hohhot, capital of the region, during Sunday's trial, according to Hohhot Railway Bureau.
> 
> The section in Inner Mongolia is part of the high-speed railway that links Hohhot to Zhangjiakou in Hebei Province, the co-host city of the 2022 Olympic Winter Games. When it is operational by the end of July, the travel time between Ulanqab and Hohhot will be shortened to 35 minutes from the current one hour.
> 
> The 286.8 km-long Zhangjiakou-Hohhot high-speed rail, with a designed speed of 250 km per hour, will be a major high-speed rail in north China upon completion.
> 
> It is expected to be completed and put into service in 2018. At that time, the Zhangjiakou-Hohhot high-speed rail will be connected to the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail, which is under construction. The travel time from Hohhot to Beijing will be reduced from the average nine hours to within three hours.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/08/c_136265375.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> View attachment 395369
> 
> View attachment 395371
> 
> View attachment 395373
> 
> View attachment 395372​


High-speed railway over the grassland of Inner Mongolia!



cirr said:


> *First high-speed rail in Inner Mongolia starts test run*
> 
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-05-08 12:28:01|Editor: Xiang Bo
> 
> HOHHOT, May 8 (Xinhua) -- The first high-speed railway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region started test runs on Sunday to prepare for the beginning of regular use by the end of July.
> 
> The high-speed train ran at a speed of 250 to 275 km per hour on a section from Ulanqab to Hohhot, capital of the region, during Sunday's trial, according to Hohhot Railway Bureau.
> 
> The section in Inner Mongolia is part of the high-speed railway that links Hohhot to Zhangjiakou in Hebei Province, the co-host city of the 2022 Olympic Winter Games. When it is operational by the end of July, the travel time between Ulanqab and Hohhot will be shortened to 35 minutes from the current one hour.
> 
> The 286.8 km-long Zhangjiakou-Hohhot high-speed rail, with a designed speed of 250 km per hour, will be a major high-speed rail in north China upon completion.
> 
> It is expected to be completed and put into service in 2018. At that time, the Zhangjiakou-Hohhot high-speed rail will be connected to the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail, which is under construction. The travel time from Hohhot to Beijing will be reduced from the average nine hours to within three hours.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/08/c_136265375.htm


Is this railway the first major HSR project to be inaugurated in 2017?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

@shadows888 @Dungeness @Han Patriot Why did you even waste your time replying to trolls?
Just put it in your ignore list like most people do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial view of "Silk Road" land port in Xinjiang, China*

Aerial view of Alataw Pass in Xinjiang, China, the largest land port on the China-Kazakhstan border.

358 freight trains traveled between China, central Asia and Europe through Alataw Pass in the first quarter of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> @shadows888 @Dungeness @Han Patriot Why did you even waste your time replying to trolls?
> Just put it in your ignore list like most people do.







AndrewJin said:


>




Cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> @shadows888 @Dungeness @Han Patriot Why did you even waste your time replying to trolls?
> Just put it in your ignore list like most people do.
> 
> View attachment 395556



Well, at least he is not as delusional as most of his compatriots.


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Well, at least he is not as delusional as most of his compatriots.


He used be not very delusional, now just a delusional troll.



TaiShang said:


> Cat.


Cats are loners.
I am for dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Cats are loners.
> I am for dogs.





I have opted for cat because I feel cats are more independent and adventurous. Dogs are boring to me. And they are too ready to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I have opted for cat because I feel cats are more independent and adventurous. Dogs are boring to me. And they are too ready to serve.



Donkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Donkey
> View attachment 395605
> View attachment 395606



What about Pika? hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese train maker to develop 400kph track-changing locomotives*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 13:41, May 09, 2017

China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation Limited (CRRC), China’s rail car manufacturer, is devoted to researching and developing locomotives that can travel at speeds of up to 400 kilometers per hour and also change tracks to better facilitate rail transportation between regions that utilize different track types, the company revealed on May 8.

CRRC's chairman of the board, Liu Hualong, revealed the plan at a press conference on the Belt and Road Initiative, held by the Information Office of the State Council. The press conference was hosted ahead of the two-day Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, set to kick off in Beijing on May 14.

Liu disclosed that CRRC has received orders totaling 10 billion RMB ($1.45 billion) from Malaysia in past three years. He added that, as a next step, CRRC will produce new technologies and products to better adapt itself to international transport and interconnection.

For instance, when designing motor train units for Malaysia, the corporation created specially designed carriages for female passengers as well as prayer rooms, bringing enormous convenience to both operators and passengers, according to CRRC.

In addition, Liu said that CRRC’s products are in 83 percent of countries that contain railways across the world. In recent years, CRRC has received orders from many major cities including Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Philadelphia and London.

CRRC’s assets abroad have surged from 3 billion RMB up to 20.6 billion in just three years, from 2013 to 2016, with its total number of employees climbing from 509 to 4,808 in that same period. As of April, CRRC possessed 75 branches in 26 countries and regions, among which 50 were established after the Belt and Road Initiative was put forward in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*This is a special report about 
Silk Road section in Gansu Province of Northwest China

Some highlights
0-2:38 *provincial capital Lanzhou
*2:38 *freight railway and logistic centre in Lanzhou
*3:30-3:57 *Silk Road expressway and Silk Road high-speed railway* 
4:00-end *1000km-long Hexi Corridor and the ancient cities of Wuwei, Zhangye, Jiuquan, Dunhuang, established 2100 years ago in Han Dynasty for international communication and trade, original names unchanged ever since





*Bell tower in Zhangye City





Karst landscape in Zhangye City, Hexi Corridor 





Dunhuang desert highway, Hexi Corridor 





Silk Road High-speed Railway in Hexi Corridor









Lanzhou's new high-speed railway terminal*








*Lanzhou Airport high-speed railway station*









Nilgiri said:


> What about Pika? hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Locomotive for Serbia ready!*

*









*

@proka89 @TaiShang @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

The new power concentration EMU （different from the power-distributed EMUs like CRH series) is set to replace all conventional trains (no more than 200km/h).
The difference between slow trains and bullet trains will be minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Five-generation Steel Man Iron Horse locomotive 
Xi'an Railway Bureau 
















*
@cirr @powastick @TaiShang @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> The new power concentration EMU （different from the power-distributed EMUs like CRH series) is set to replace all conventional trains (no more than 200km/h).
> The difference between slow trains and bullet trains will be minimum.
> 
> View attachment 396074
> View attachment 396075
> 
> View attachment 396071
> 
> View attachment 396068
> View attachment 396070
> View attachment 396069
> View attachment 396073



Where will this first replace? also, nice kitchen.


----------



## AndrewJin

shadows888 said:


> Where will this first replace? also, nice kitchen.


During Labor Day holiday, 60% passengers traveled by HSRs (17.5% increase), only 40% on slow trains (6.7% decrease).
I think all slow trains should be upgraded.
Now 99.9% slow trains are A/C trains, but hard seats on slow trains are uncomfortable.

The interior of slow trains should CRHised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



I really adore these vintage pics of steam era.
Hey Andrew, do post some information on conventional electric locomotives currently in production. I believe Chinese industry has moved exclusively to IGBT traction based 3 phase electric locomotives now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railways of Pearl River Delta*
This is a very interesting map, consisting of all the railways in Pearl River Delta.
Including Guangzhou Metro, Dongguan Metro, Shenzhen Metro, HK Metro and all the intercity HSRs, main HSRs and traditional railways.








anant_s said:


> I really adore these vintage pics of steam era.
> Hey Andrew, do post some information on conventional electric locomotives currently in production. I believe Chinese industry has moved exclusively to IGBT traction based 3 phase electric locomotives now.


I believe so, all the new purchase orders of locomotives are HX series.

*CRH6A first day operation on Guangzhou-Zhuhai Intercity

















*
@cirr CRH6A has large space for standing. Maybe it's time to design a bullet train for Intercity with NO seats but all standing space. Many people take intercity HSRs to commute daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> The new power concentration EMU （different from the power-distributed EMUs like CRH series) is set to replace all conventional trains (no more than 200km/h).
> The difference between slow trains and bullet trains will be minimum.
> 
> View attachment 396074
> View attachment 396075
> 
> View attachment 396071
> 
> View attachment 396068
> View attachment 396070
> View attachment 396069
> View attachment 396073



The above one is maufacturered by CRRC Puzhen in Nanjing City.
The following 200km/h power-concentration EMU for slow railways is made by CRRC Zhuzhou in Zhuzhou City.
It will be a huge competition between numerous CRRC subsidiaries.









@anant_s
Is "power concentration EMU" the right translation?
I am referring to the EMU whose power cars are the first and the last cars, unlike the most EMUs which might have 4 or more power cars. For example, TGVs in France are actually such trains, unlike other bullet trains in Germany, China and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Is "power concentration EMU" the right translation?


Not sure, but another term i've read and heard is _end power car _where you have one power car or traction unit at each end of train rake. 









Example Talgo 250






*TGV PowerCar*





Conventional EMUs have Distributed Power and i believe the new design End power Car design is a departure from existing design of powering several axles throughout the train. But as you said, these are for slightly slower services and gives flexibility of changing powercars which is not available in conventional Distributed power EMU trainsets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first procurement notice of CR400!
CRRC Qingdao Sifang VS CRRC Changchun
GAME ON!






CR400 spotted along Beijing-Guangzhou HSR again!*
@cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @shad @Han Patriot @Dungeness et al

*@Shaoguan Railway Station, Southern China*
*









*

*@One park in Wuhan, Central China*
*






*

*@Beijing West, Northern China*
*






*

*@In the middle of nowhere*
*



*



anant_s said:


> Not sure, but another term i've read and heard is _end power car _where you have one power car or traction unit at each end of train rake.
> View attachment 396207
> 
> View attachment 396208
> 
> 
> Example Talgo 250
> 
> View attachment 396206
> 
> 
> *TGV PowerCar*
> View attachment 396205
> 
> 
> Conventional EMUs have Distributed Power and i believe the new design End power Car design is a departure from existing design of powering several axles throughout the train. But as you said, these are for slightly slower services and gives flexibility of changing powercars which is not available in conventional Distributed power EMU trainsets.


I believe such design won't be used on China's HSRs, but to replace locomotives.
The maximum speed won't be over 200km/h, but more efficient than traditional locomotives.
The drawback of EMUs is it's not flexible to add more cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> *The first procurement notice of CR400!
> CRRC Qingdao Sifang VS CRRC Changchun
> GAME ON!
> 
> View attachment 396282
> 
> 
> CR400 spotted along Beijing-Guangzhou HSR again!*
> @cirr @TaiShang @JSCh @shad @Han Patriot @Dungeness et al
> 
> *@Shaoguan Railway Station, Southern China*
> *
> View attachment 396284
> View attachment 396283
> View attachment 396285
> *
> 
> *@One park in Wuhan, Central China*
> *
> View attachment 396286
> View attachment 396288
> *
> 
> *@Beijing West, Northern China*
> *
> View attachment 396289
> View attachment 396290
> *
> 
> 
> I believe such design won't be used on China's HSRs, but to replace locomotives.
> The maximum speed won't be over 200km/h, but more efficient than traditional locomotives.
> The drawback of EMUs is it's not flexible to add more cars.



Any news about Chinese version of Hype Loop? I read somewhere that China has been working on the concept long before Elon Musk.


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Any news about Chinese version of Hype Loop? I read somewhere that China has been working on the concept long before Elon Musk.


I never take that concept seriously, more like a ponzi game to earn easy money from ill-informed investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*April 1 of 1911 was the birthday of Yunnan's first railway
106 years later starts the high-speed era of Yunnan Province 
3 high-speed railways in operation by April of 2017












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*New-generation of China Railway









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

Construction Hohhot to Zhangjiakou HSR 呼张高速铁路

Hohhot to Zhangjiakou high speed railway located in Hebei province and Inner Mongolia.When it completed, will become the first HSR in Inner Mongolia.
呼张高速铁路位于内蒙古自治区和河北省，是内蒙第一条高速铁路。昔日天苍苍野茫茫、风吹草低见牛羊的内蒙河套草原，已经成为阴山下的沃野：
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%91%...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> The above one is maufacturered by CRRC Puzhen in Nanjing City.
> The following 200km/h power-concentration EMU for slow railways is made by CRRC Zhuzhou in Zhuzhou City.
> It will be a huge competition between numerous CRRC subsidiaries.
> 
> View attachment 396194
> View attachment 396195
> 
> 
> @anant_s
> Is "power concentration EMU" the right translation?
> I am referring to the EMU whose power cars are the first and the last cars, unlike the most EMUs which might have 4 or more power cars. For example, TGVs in France are actually such trains, unlike other bullet trains in Germany, China and Japan.


More photos on this new train.
It is said that the red one has a design speed of 200km/h, the blue one with 160km/h.
Both will be competing in the coming war of replacing traditional trains on China's slow railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Old vs The New*
*Jinhua-Wenzhou High-speed Railway vs Jinhua-Wenzhou Railway*
*Zhejiang Province, Eastern China
*


















@powastick @Chinese-Dragon @Godman @ahojunk @anant_s @shadows888 @Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*New 200km/h CRH6A to replace all old bullet trains 
on Guangzhou-Zhuhai Intercity HSR by June 2017*

New intercity model CRH6A, manufactured by CRRC Jiangmen, will gradually replace all older trains (CRH1).
A 8-car standard unit can handle around 1500 passengers, providing large room for standing as the number of seats decreases. When the replacement finishes, the capacity of this railway will increase by 100%. The interior design is a mixture of subway cars and traditional bullet trains. This model was designed for China's large intercity HSR network which will extend to over 10000km in 2020s. It is ideal for intercity lines no more than 200km.




















A unit of CRH6A (8 cars) has more doors (6 doors per car), few toilets (every 2 cars), no dining car, 25% faster speeding, 20% faster stoping, 50% less energy consumption.
*Traditional higher-speed train CRH380A for trunk routes:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The 401km Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail started test runs on 16.05.2017 to prepare for the beginning of regular service before the year end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The 401km Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail started test runs on 16.05.2017 to prepare for the beginning of regular service before the year end.


Will we have direct bullet train service from Beijing to Urumqi when Baoji-Lanzhou HSR opens?
It seems that the maximum distance for one bullet train service has been restricted to less than 3000km.
I think there will be at least Lanzhou-Beijing train, Lanzhou-Guangzhou train, around 2800km.






The current Xi'an-Guangzhou bullet train takes 7 hours 41 min (2119km).
Xi'an-Baoji bullet train takes 1 hour (167km).
The upcoming Baoji-Lanzhou train will take 2 hours (401km).
In total, 2687 km, 11 hours.






When Xi'an-Wuhan HSR opens a couple of years later, the distance will be further shortened.





*Dr. Yellow inspecting at Baoji South HSR Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Mechanician on the new CR400



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Some recent images.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> View attachment 397761
> View attachment 397762
> View attachment 397763
> View attachment 397764
> View attachment 397765
> 
> 
> Some recent images.


R u in Shandong Province bro?
Were u taking Qingdao-Jinan HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> R u in Shandong Province bro?
> Were u taking Qingdao-Jinan HSR?



I visited Yantai University couple of weeks back. So, I was traveling from Jinan to Yantai. We missed the HSR so had to 改签 to the slow one. These pictures I took on our way (two more classmates, both from Taiwan, as well) to Yantai.

Coming back, we took HSR. Then back to TW 

Quite tight schedule, bro. Nothing else to do, really.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I visited Yantai University couple of weeks back. So, I was traveling from Jinan to Yantai. We missed the HSR so had to 改签 to the slow one. These pictures I took on our way (two more classmates, both from Taiwan, as well) to Yantai.
> 
> Coming back, we took HSR. Then back to TW
> 
> Quite tight schedule, bro. Nothing else to do, really.


Why didn't you change to the next bullet train?
Last time I was on a slow train, there were nearly no passengers so that I could lie down on the seats!

*HSR network plan in Shandong Province *





*Curren HSR network in Shandong Province*
Beijing-Shanghai HSR
Jinan-Qingdao HSR
Qingdao-Rongcheng Intercity HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Why didn't you change to the next bullet train?
> Last time I was on a slow train, there were nearly no passengers so that I could lie down on the seats!



The entire day was sold out! 

In fact, we purchased 无座 because slower train seats were also sold out 。So, more than six hours, we had to play catch the seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway line starts test runs*

(Xinhua)

Updated: 2017-05-20 10:36:20





Conductor Zhang Guoying waves on a bullet train to run in a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017. The 401-km railway line linking Baoji of Northwest China's Shaanxi province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu province has started test runs. [Photo/Xinhua]





Photo taken on May 19, 2017 shows a bullet train running in a trial operation on the Weihe River Bridge of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway in Northwest China's Gansu province. [Photo/Xinhua]





Working staff get on a bullet train to conduct a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]





Driver and technicians work on a bullet train to run in a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]





Photo taken on May 19, 2017 shows a bullet train running in a trial operation on the Weihe River Bridge of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway in Northwest China's Gansu province. [Photo/Xinhua]





A bullet train leaves the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017, to conduct a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China's Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway line starts test runs*
> 
> (Xinhua)
> 
> Updated: 2017-05-20 10:36:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conductor Zhang Guoying waves on a bullet train to run in a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017. The 401-km railway line linking Baoji of Northwest China's Shaanxi province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu province has started test runs. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 19, 2017 shows a bullet train running in a trial operation on the Weihe River Bridge of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway in Northwest China's Gansu province. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working staff get on a bullet train to conduct a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver and technicians work on a bullet train to run in a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 19, 2017 shows a bullet train running in a trial operation on the Weihe River Bridge of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway in Northwest China's Gansu province. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train leaves the Tianshui South Railway Station in Northwest China's Gansu province, May 19, 2017, to conduct a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway. [Photo/Xinhua]



2020 China Metro Map is crazy!
Any similar map regarding China's HSR from 2000s to 2020?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 2020 China Metro Map is crazy!
> Any similar map regarding China's HSR from 2000s to 2020?
> View attachment 398100



Amazing map. Lots of steel and concrete. Heavy machinery. Billions of hours of manpower. Many engineering wonders. 

Handy HSR is great. I have a colleague from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> The entire day was sold out!
> 
> In fact, we purchased 无座 because slower train seats were also sold out 。So, more than six hours, we had to play catch the seat.


I think most trains go to Qingdao from Jinan, just a few to Yantai.
Even the standing tickets on bullet trains were sold out!?
Anyway, the original 250km/h Jinan-Qingdao HSR (only half of the length is high-speed) can no longer meet the huge demand.
Now the new 350km/h Jinan-Qingdao HSR is under construction.
It is one section of the horizontal corridor of the national HSR network Qingdao-Taiyuan Line.
It will be open in 2018, take only one hour!

The very last prefabricated beam of the 16.23km-long viaduct that overpasses Rongcheng-Weifang Expressway
was installed successfully on 19 May 2017.
This viaduct is the controlling project of the entire railway.





Baidu Topic Bar of Jinan-Qingdao HSR
https://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=济青高铁&ie=utf-8

*New Jinan-Qingdao High-speed Railway*
approved in January 2015
Construction period: December 2015- December 2018
307km, 11 stations 
350km/h
Bridge: 253km
Tunnel: 17km
Investment: 59 billion (including new stations and 5.6 billion train procurement)
Investor: Shandong Province (80%), China Railway (20%)
@TaiShang Richer provinces now pay the most investment now, railways in poorer provinces are financially supported by the Central Government.

*The new Jinan East Transport Terminal*





HSR Terminal in Weifang City

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Work starts on high-speed rail service to Xiongan New Area*

Source:Xinhua

Published: 2017/5/21 23:23:19

*Construction of the Beijing-Bazhou high-speed rail line, a key link for the capital's new airport and Xiongan New Area, started on Sunday, the China Railway Group announced.* 

The passenger line will connect Beijing and Bazhou, a neighboring city 80 kilometers to the south in North China's Hebei Province. Bazhou is also adjacent to the Xiongan New Area, the country's emerging development zone. 

With a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the railway will be completed in 2019, according to project manager Huo Jianli. 

Passengers will be able to transfer between the capital's new southern airport and the high-speed railway station via an underground stop on the new rail line. 

Upon its completion, a modern transportation network will serve the country's capital and inject new dynamism into North China. 

The new rail line is also a key part of the Beijing-Kowloon route connecting Beijing and the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region. By 2019, Hong Kong and Xiongan will be linked by the new railway.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1047988.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

China Railway began construction on the 78.2km Beijing – Bazhou high-speed line, which will serve the city’s new international airport at Daxing, 46km south of the capital.

The line will include four new stations, including an underground station at the airport, and is expected to cost Yuan 27.4bn ($US 4billion), including Yuan 800m for rolling stock.

The Beijing – Daxing International Airport section will have a design speed of 250km/h, with the remainder of the line south to Bazhou being constructed for 350km/h operation.






Construction began on the new airport in December 2014 and the project is due to be completed in September 2019.

In 2016, China began operation on new maglev lines.

The Changsha Maglev is a medium-low speed magnetic levitation, or maglev line in Changsha, China. This is China’s second maglev line, after Shanghai Maglev, and the first domestically built maglev line that uses indigenous technology. The line stretches over 18.55 kilometers and runs between Changsha Huanghua International Airport, Langli station and the high-speed railway station Changsha South Railway Station. Its rolling stock is designed for a speed of up to 120 km/h, currently however it is running with a maximum speed of 100 km/h .





Construction started in May 2014, trial running in 26 December 2015, and finally start trial operations on 6 May 2016. Since the beginning of construction in May 2014, the project has received an estimated investment of 4.6 billion yuan ($749 million).

China has the world’s only commercial maglev high-speed train line in operation: The Shanghai Maglev Train, a turnkey Transrapid maglev demonstration line 30.5 km long. The trains have a top operational speed of 430 km/h and can reach a top non-commercial speed of 501 km/h. It opened for operations in March 2004, and transports passengers between Shanghai’s Longyang Road Metro Station and Shanghai Pudong International Airport. There have been numerous attempts to extend the line without success. A Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line was also initially discussed but later shelved in favor of conventional high-speed rail.

Two other Maglev lines, the Changsha Maglev and the Line S1 of Beijing, were designed for commercial operations with speeds lower than 120 km/h.

In October 2016 China’s CRRC Corp announce it was beginning research and development on a 600 km/h maglev train and would build a 5 km test track

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/05/more-high-speed-rail-and-maglev-lines-in-china.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway plan of 13th 5-year-plan in Guangdong Province




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail to link 80% of major Chinese cities by 2020: Official*

By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 13:26, May 26, 2017






China will increase the distance covered by its high-speed railway tracks, planning by 2020 to connect more than 80 percent of the country’s major cities by high-speed rail.

*The country has earmarked over 15 trillion RMB ($2.2 trillion) to develop domestic transportation from 2016 to 2020*, according to Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng at the 2017 China Civil Aviation Development Forum on May 25. Railways, highways and airports will almost fully cover Chinese cities with populations of over 200,000 people by 2020, Li disclosed. China's transportation network had reached 5 million kilometers by the end of 2016, with 22,000 kilometers of high-speed rail and 130,000 kilometers of expressways.

Li noted that certain weaknesses in facilities and technical management can be bolstered as the country carries out supply-side structural reform in its transportation industry.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0526/c90000-9220932.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *High-speed rail to link 80% of major Chinese cities by 2020: Official*
> 
> By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 13:26, May 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China will increase the distance covered by its high-speed railway tracks, planning by 2020 to connect more than 80 percent of the country’s major cities by high-speed rail.
> 
> *The country has earmarked over 15 trillion RMB ($2.2 trillion) to develop domestic transportation from 2016 to 2020*, according to Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng at the 2017 China Civil Aviation Development Forum on May 25. Railways, highways and airports will almost fully cover Chinese cities with populations of over 200,000 people by 2020, Li disclosed. China's transportation network had reached 5 million kilometers by the end of 2016, with 22,000 kilometers of high-speed rail and 130,000 kilometers of expressways.
> 
> Li noted that certain weaknesses in facilities and technical management can be bolstered as the country carries out supply-side structural reform in its transportation industry.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0526/c90000-9220932.html


Late this year many new HSRs will be inaugurated, many in Western China.

*One century's railway dream in Three Gorge region *
Sichuan-Wuhan railway

百年川汉铁路：
在中国“八横八纵”铁路网中，湖北宜昌到重庆这段由宜万铁路和渝利铁路组成。这段总长845千米的铁路看似并不起眼，却用了百年时间年方告建成。

从位于江汉平原边缘的湖北宜昌市继续向西，便进入了重峦叠嶂、被称为武陵山脉的长江三峡地区。民国以前，川渝地区的商旅出行大多依赖危险的长江水运，而修建一条贯通川汉两地的铁路便成为人们的梦想。对铁路建设情有独钟的孙中山先生在《建国方略》中提出两大宏伟构想，其中之一便是建设川汉铁路。

川汉铁路自1909年在詹天佑先生的主持下动工以来，这条铁路历经了晚清、北洋政府、国民政府、新中国四个时期，但因为旧中国的积贫积弱和工程艰巨，铁路工程时断时续，迟迟未能建成，川汉铁路也成为两省人民未能实现的夙愿。

2003年，宜万铁路开工。2008年，渝利铁路开工。铁路施工大军从江汉平原一路挺进大山深处。修建宜万铁路的难度在于沿途发达的岩溶地貌，被世界工程学专家公认为铁路建设的禁区。宜万铁路通过的隧道下方数米，往往是百米高的巨大溶洞，施工人员被迫在山体的溶洞内修建桥墩托住洞顶，承载溶洞顶部上方飞驶而过的列车重量。隧道开挖中频频遇到的暗河也给铁路建设方造成了巨大伤亡，工程人员不得不用水泵耗费数月时间排干暗河的积水，修筑导流渠将暗河引到其他方向。

由于地形恶劣，宜万铁路有部分车站被迫建造在洞中和桥上，桥梁和隧道占线路总长的比例达到了74%，被称为“世界铁路桥隧博物馆”；而渝利铁路蔡家沟大桥也凭借139米（约40层楼）的桥墩高度，成为了世界最高桥墩的双线铁路桥。

在正式开工之前，宜万铁路的技术标准历经了多次修改提高，最终标准定格在了双线175km/h，远高于最早预想的单线80km/h标准，而渝利铁路也达到了200km/h，使沪汉蓉快速通道成为可能。

2014年7月，宜万铁路和渝利铁路开通动车，沪汉蓉客运专线全线贯通。川汉两地百姓多年的梦想终于实现。

此时距离川汉铁路最初开工，已经过去了整整105年。

The Three Gorge section of Wuhan-Chengdu Railway started to construction in 1909, but was suspended due to technological difficulties. It was until 2003 that the project restarted. The 845 km railway is dubbed as the museum of railway bridges and tunnels with 74% length of tunnels or bridges, also considered the most difficult railway China has ever built. The highest speed is 200km/h (some sections at 175km/h), making this railway one section of the Shanghai-Wuhan-Chongqing fast-speed corridor. In July 2014, bullet train services started operation between Chongqing/Chengdu and Yichang/Wuhan.

Now, a 350km/h Shanghai-Chengdu railway parallel to this corridor (roughly along Yangtze River) is in the agenda of the 13th 5-year-plan of railway infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Tired of HSR today?
*Some slow train photos shot in Beijing!

Night train Z298
Baotou-Xiamen
2974km
29h32min
15 stops





Train Y518
Zhangjiakou-Shijiazhuang
751km
11h21min
16 stops





Freight trains








Countryside of Beijing
3 trains! 
@anant_s 





New-generation locomotives under tests on Beijing's Railway Academy Ring Experiment Railway









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



reminds me of this scene





@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Tired of HSR today?
> *Some slow train photos shot in Beijing!
> 
> Night train Z298
> Baotou-Xiamen
> 2974km
> 29h32min
> 15 stops
> View attachment 399911
> 
> 
> Train Y518
> Zhangjiakou-Shijiazhuang
> 751km
> 11h21min
> 16 stops
> View attachment 399914
> 
> 
> Freight trains
> View attachment 399917
> View attachment 399916
> 
> 
> Countryside of Beijing
> 3 trains!
> @anant_s
> View attachment 399918
> 
> 
> New-generation locomotives under tests on Beijing's Railway Academy Ring Experiment Railway
> View attachment 399919
> View attachment 399920
> View attachment 399921
> *



Andrew, can you tell me the history of double decker passenger cars in China? Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Railway rush to get there and back*
By LUO WANGSHU | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-30

A total of *44.6 million rail trips are expected to be made during this year's Dragon Boat Festival holiday*, which started on Saturday, according to China Railway Corp, the national rail operator. This would *represent a 10.5 percent growth *on the figure last year, the company said.

On Saturday, the first day of the holiday rush, 10.35 million journeys were made, an increase of 6.4 percent over last year.

*On Sunday, 12.1 million trips were made, and China Railway Corp expects this to be the peak during this year's four-day break. *It predicted more than 9 million rail trips would be made on Monday.

Stations in *Beijing, Shanghai, Xi'an and Qingdao* were among the most crowded this year, based on ticket sales, according to the company.

Nearly half of the trips have been on tracks managed by the railway bureaus in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

Liu Sufang is a native of Hebei province and lives in Beijing. Liu, along with her 5-year-old son, took the bullet train from Beijing to Shijiazhuang, to visit her parents in Hebei on Saturday.

"I usually do not buy train tickets ahead of my trip when I visit my parents on a regular weekend, as there are always some tickets available. *But during the holiday, I bought tickets a month earlier to secure seats in advance,*" she said, adding that tickets are hard to get during the holidays, even to Hebei province, which neighbors Beijing.

A man from Beijing, who was heading to Tianjin with his wife for a day trip on Sunday, said they planned to leave early in the morning and buy tickets at the train station.

"But all the tickets before noon were already gone," Zhang said. "We had to go to a shopping center near the station to kill time and then catch a train to Tianjin around noon."

The bullet train takes about half an hour from Beijing to Tianjin and there are trains less than 10 minutes apart. "I did not expect such a high demand for tickets," he said.

Local railway authorities added 447 additional trains on Sunday to cope with the high demand nationwide. For example, Shenyang railway bureau added special tourist trains between Dandong city and Changbai Mountain.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-05/30/content_29545306.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Andrew, can you tell me the history of double decker passenger cars in China? Thanks!


*Interesting topic.*







Double-decker was very popular in China during 1990s-2000s.
It has 4 different maximum speeds, 120km/h, 140km/h 160km/h and 200km/h.
(interesting fact: all slow trains with A/C, that are 99% of slow trains, using the same pricing regimen, without consideration of highest speed).

200km/h double decker popular in the early 2000s





140-160km/h





Now, CRRC has stopped all double-decker car manufacturing except for export.
The current trend in China Railway is of course high-speed railways and high-speed-isation of slow trains.
A double-decker is no longer beneficial overall.
A double-decker does not mean 100% more passenger per car, in China, usually 30-50% more.
Slow trains in China are becoming increasingly unpopular, there is no such need for more double-decker.
A 16-car bullet train is powerful enough every 5-10min.
(Mind that France has old-generation double decker bullet trains at 300+km/h, but France uses traditional tracks unlike more fragile non-ballastic tracks. And new-generation TGVs are unexceptionally one-floor. All double-decker bullet trains are never more than 10 cars per each train, limited by the power car).

And it has huge negative impacts on tracks.
Double-decker is also not spacious, passengers always complain about the narrowness.










Double-decker sleeper trains (each decker 2 floors of bed), too heavy, can't be standard 16-cars, but half double-decker and half singer-decker.











A 16 car bullet train (In Europe, most bullet trains are no longer than 8-10 cars) is very powerful in terms of passenger capacity.





A metro-design intercity bullet train is even more powerful.
8 cars, 2000 passengers











Slow trains, especially seats on slow trains are losing huge markets in China.
Those with a distance less than 1000km are uncompetitive compared with bullet trains.
1000+km overnight trains still have markets, but they need to be more comfortable to compete in this high competitive market with plane, 200+km/h sleeper trains, 300km/h bullet trains.

Now, many subsidiaries of CRRC are testing their own upgraded slow trains, in conformity with general bullet train designs. There will be no difference in terms of comfort between slow trains and bullet trains in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> reminds me of this scene
> View attachment 399926
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri


Beautiful.
Where is this line?
What is such design called in English?
We call it 展线 in Chinese, literally extension/development line.
The most famous one is on Qinghai-Tibet railway (phase one), now no longer in use, replaced by a tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Kunming East Railway Station put into operation to streamline transportation *
_ Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-01 08:04:19_|_Editor: Hou Qiang_





Photo taken on May 31, 2017 shows the Kunming East Railway Station in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province. The Kunming East Railway Station, which is mainly used as a freight station, was put into operation on Wednesday. The operation of the railway station is expected to streamline the passenger and cargo railway transportation in Yunnan. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Beautiful.
> Where is this line?


US



AndrewJin said:


> What is such design called in English?
> We call it 展线 in Chinese, literally extension/development line.
> The most famous one is on Qinghai-Tibet railway (phase one), now no longer in use, replaced by a tunnel.


Not sure, but in rail engineering parlance, it is called re-alignment. usually it allows shorter and straighter path and improves upon speed.


AndrewJin said:


>



Two such scenes in India
Datia Pass (North Central railways) (images IRFCA)











& Dankuni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing?
Yes, Beijing
30km from downtown Beijing*
































anant_s said:


> US
> 
> 
> Not sure, but in rail engineering parlance, it is called re-alignment. usually it allows shorter and straighter path and improves upon speed.
> 
> 
> Two such scenes in India
> Datia Pass (North Central railways) (images IRFCA)
> View attachment 400533
> View attachment 400534
> View attachment 400535
> 
> 
> & Dankuni


Interesting...It could be better if there were 3 trains!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Double-decker was very popular in China during 1990s-2000s.
> It has 4 different maximum speeds, 120km/h, 140km/h 160km/h and 200km/h.
> (interesting fact: all slow trains with A/C, that are 99% of slow trains, using the same pricing regimen, without consideration of highest speed).



Maybe China can look into their use for suburban rail system connecting large cities suburbs to centre etc (with metro/subway focused for downtown area only etc). I know France uses double decker in their RER system in Paris district, they provide high capacity thoroughfare like nothing else, and max speed is not real issue here given the frequency of stops.

@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway test run*


​

A test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway arrives at the Lanzhouxi Railway Station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]

​
A technician monitors the data on a test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]

​
Staff member work on a test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]



A conductor gets off a test bullet train in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Baojinan Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]


http://china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/03/content_40957621_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway test run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> A test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway arrives at the Lanzhouxi Railway Station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> ​A technician monitors the data on a test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> ​Staff member work on a test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A conductor gets off a test bullet train in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Baojinan Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> http://china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/03/content_40957621_4.htm


No HSR opened in the first half f 2017
Can't wait for the opening of numerous HSRs in the coming months.....

*Chengdu-Mianyang HSR, the full Chengdu-Xi'an HSR to open in late 2017















*

Some of the new HSRs to open in 2017
*Hohhot-Zhangjiakou HSR, Northern China
Xi'an-Baoji (Silk Road HSR), Western China
Xi'an-Chengdu HSR, Western China
Wuhan-Jiujiang HSR, Central China 
Shijiazhuang-Jinan HSR, Northern China



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Maybe China can look into their use for suburban rail system connecting large cities suburbs to centre etc (with metro/subway focused for downtown area only etc). I know France uses double decker in their RER system in Paris district, they provide high capacity thoroughfare like nothing else, and max speed is not real issue here given the frequency of stops.
> 
> @Vergennes


That will mean we have to redesign tunnels.
Today land acquisition fee becomes so high even high-speed railways in the city are using tunnels.....

CRRC will export 45 double-deck coaches to Pennsylvania.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Any news on the CIT 500?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway test run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> A test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway arrives at the Lanzhouxi Railway Station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> ​A technician monitors the data on a test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> ​Staff member work on a test bullet train running in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> A conductor gets off a test bullet train in a trial operation of the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Baojinan Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 2, 2017. The 401-km railway linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province started test runs of the whole line. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> http://china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/03/content_40957621_4.htm



160km/h slow train vs CRH380A Yellow Doctor in Lanzhou West Station....
Interesting scene







rott said:


> Any news on the CIT 500?


Test here and there, no 500km/h tracks for real tests.
Now, the focus is commercialisation of CR400.
Beijing-Shanghai HSR is said to use CR400 since this month.
China Railways has already announced a procurement for CR400.
Former China North Railway's Changchun subsidiary and former China South Railway's Qingdao subsidiary will compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> That will mean we have to redesign tunnels.
> Today land acquisition fee becomes so high even high-speed railways in the city are using tunnels.....
> 
> CRRC will export 45 double-deck coaches to Pennsylvania.
> View attachment 401122



Yah its problem if you didnt dig the tunnels big enough in first place. I was wondering about that actually....oh well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Datong's high-speed railway design confirmed!
To open with Datong-Zhangjiakou HSR in 2019
*
The subsidiary of CREG (China Railway Engineering), MBEC (Major Bridge Engineering Group),
won the 40000m2 contract. 





*Key HSRs in Northern China *






*Datong City, Northern China*















Nilgiri said:


> Yah its problem if you didnt dig the tunnels big enough in first place. I was wondering about that actually....oh well.


Double-decker is not really of that high capacity....
If the line is really busy, make more room for standing , or make it 16 cars instead of the normal 6/8 cars suburban railway design. Double decker just means slightly more seats, not really economical for huge cities. In Japan, a 12-car suburban train can have 1-2 double-decker cars, those are for premium seats, not for more people in normal cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Track laying started on the 1214km Golmud-Korla Railway on 03.06.2017:











http://www.guancha.cn/society/2017_06_04_411499.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Track laying started on the 1214km Golmud-Korla Railway on 03.06.2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/society/2017_06_04_411499.shtml


This will be the third railway linking Xinjiang with the rest of China!

One year ago





The north end of this railway, Korla City

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Young 'railway' couple: home is where you are*
Updated: 2017-06-01




Wang Hong and Hu Gang have been working for China Railway Tenth Group for years. [Photo/ Xinhua]

Wang Hong and Hu Gang, both born in the 80s, have been working at China Railway Tenth Group for six years. During those years, nothing was settled, nowhere was their real home. *Even through in the same company, they rarely met because of the busy schedule and long distances between the job sites of their separate departments.*




Hu Gang, a technician of the Changchun-Baicheng railway project measures the data . [Photo/Xinhua]




Wang Hong checks the materials at the Changchun-Baicheng project's construction site.[Photo/Xinhua]

Wang said, "The management work seems easy to figure out, however, I have to go to the work site like other guys, and need to be patient and careful. I know the quantity of every material fairly well." Wang has become a "tomboy" in the male-dominated construction industry.




The construction workers ensures that more than three hours will be deducted from the travel time between Changchun and Baicheng after completion of their rail project. [Photo/Xinhua]




To keep the project moving ahead, Wang and Hu* stick to their posts during Dragon Boat Festival.* [Photo/Xinhua]




Having dinner together brings happiness for the couple due to the separation. [Photo/Xinhua]




"The only thing we want is to be together," Wang says. [Photo/Xinhua]

She added that even a video talk before sleep every night makes her feel filled with happiness.




Because of busy work, they live on the job and rarely go back to their hometown, Ningxia. Therefore, when they do get home, talks with family and friends never end. [Photo/Xinhua]





"Home is where you are",the couple says. "The work gives us a sense of achievement from having accomplished every project," they add.[Photo/Xinhua]

* They were hoping for a baby when the time is right.*

http://www.ejilin.gov.cn/2017-06/01/content_29573689_9.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Ningbo-Yuyao Intercity Bullet Train Trial Run!*
(Not a new railway, but on upgraded railway)

*CRH6F
8 cars, 506 **seats, normal capacity: 1476 (up to 2000)*
*Dual signal systems, compatible to railways and subways *














*The ticket will cost 12 yuan for 48.7km (first phase).
One can buy tickets on TVMs, or use Ningbo Transport Card.
The train takes about half an hour, including several midway stations.*

*Ningbo Intercity Plan*









TaiShang said:


> *Young 'railway' couple: home is where you are*
> Updated: 2017-06-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wang Hong and Hu Gang have been working for China Railway Tenth Group for years. [Photo/ Xinhua]
> 
> Wang Hong and Hu Gang, both born in the 80s, have been working at China Railway Tenth Group for six years. During those years, nothing was settled, nowhere was their real home. *Even through in the same company, they rarely met because of the busy schedule and long distances between the job sites of their separate departments.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hu Gang, a technician of the Changchun-Baicheng railway project measures the data . [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wang Hong checks the materials at the Changchun-Baicheng project's construction site.[Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Wang said, "The management work seems easy to figure out, however, I have to go to the work site like other guys, and need to be patient and careful. I know the quantity of every material fairly well." Wang has become a "tomboy" in the male-dominated construction industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction workers ensures that more than three hours will be deducted from the travel time between Changchun and Baicheng after completion of their rail project. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep the project moving ahead, Wang and Hu* stick to their posts during Dragon Boat Festival.* [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having dinner together brings happiness for the couple due to the separation. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The only thing we want is to be together," Wang says. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> She added that even a video talk before sleep every night makes her feel filled with happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of busy work, they live on the job and rarely go back to their hometown, Ningxia. Therefore, when they do get home, talks with family and friends never end. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Home is where you are",the couple says. "The work gives us a sense of achievement from having accomplished every project," they add.[Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> * They were hoping for a baby when the time is right.*
> 
> http://www.ejilin.gov.cn/2017-06/01/content_29573689_9.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Ningbo-Yuyao Intercity Bullet Train Trial Run!*
> (Not a new railway, but on upgraded railway)
> 
> *CRH6F
> 8 cars, 506 **seats, normal capacity: 1476 (up to 2000)*
> *Dual signal systems, compatible to railways and subways *
> View attachment 401366
> View attachment 401365
> View attachment 401368
> View attachment 401367
> 
> 
> *The ticket will cost 12 yuan for 48.7km (first phase).
> One can buy tickets on TVMs, or use Ningbo Transport Card.
> The train takes about half an hour, including several midway stations.
> 
> paper ticket *
> View attachment 401374
> 
> 
> *Ningbo Intercity Plan*
> View attachment 401388



*Ningbo's 1st Intercity

Normal Tickets




















Commemorative ticket *



















*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Unprecedentedly complex tunnel construction enters its final stage in Yunnan*
By Chen Lidan (People's Daily Online) 18:08, June 06, 2017

When it comes to building infrastructure, China is among the fastest. However, the Dazhunshan Railway Tunnel, located in southwestern China’s Yunnan province, is famous for a different reason.




​Started in 2008, construction of the bridge was originally scheduled to be finished in 2014. However, unexpected and complicated geographic conditions have dragged its pace down. With a total length of 14.5 kilometers, the tunnel has been described by some as the most challenging one ever built in China.

During its construction, intense pressure above the tunnel has often triggered floods and cave-ins, which can ruin engineers’ efforts in the blink of an eye. The overall volume of floods that have occurred is 150 million cubic meters, enough to fill Hangzhou's West Lake 15 times.




The work done to cross a water-rich fault called Yanziwo is a typical example of the difficulties workers have encountered. Compared to digging into a piece of tofu, the process of getting through the 156-meter-long fault took two years, and workers were forced to battle numerous mudslides. Engineers had to dig through 39 different kinds of rock, one of which reaches temperatures of 40 degrees Celsius; workers had to pause every two hours to cool down by sitting on ice cubes.

Dazhushan tunnel is a key connector of the Dali-Ruili Railway, also known as Darui Railway. Designed to run from Dali in central Yunnan to Ruili in southwestern Yunnan, Darui Railway is also an important component of the broader China-Myanmar railway project.




​Construction of the tunnel is now entering its final stage. Jiang Dong, project manager from the China Rail First Group, expects Darui Railway to enter full service by 2021, as long as construction goes as planned from here on out. Once completed, it will take the train only seven minutes to run through the entire tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> This will be the third railway linking Xinjiang with the rest of China!
> 
> One year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The north end of this railway, Korla City



*Tracklaying begins on Xinjiang - Qinghai Railway* 

June 05, 2017 

TRACKLAYING has reportedly commenced on a 1213km line connecting China’s western Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region with the neighbouring province of Qinghai.

Construction began on the line from Korla in southern Xinjiang to Golmud in Qinghai in 2014 and according to China's state news agency Xinhua the 505km Qinghai section is now expected to open by the end of next year.

The line will create a new north-south corridor in western China, linking Urumqi with the Qinghai - Tibet Railway.

*A line running north from Golmud to Dunhuang in Gansu province, which will significantly reduce the distance by rail between eastern Xinjiang and Qinghai, is also under construction.*

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php...ml?channel=540

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Tracklaying begins on Xinjiang - Qinghai Railway*
> 
> June 05, 2017
> 
> TRACKLAYING has reportedly commenced on a 1213km line connecting China’s western Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region with the neighbouring province of Qinghai.
> 
> Construction began on the line from Korla in southern Xinjiang to Golmud in Qinghai in 2014 and according to China's state news agency Xinhua the 505km Qinghai section is now expected to open by the end of next year.
> 
> The line will create a new north-south corridor in western China, linking Urumqi with the Qinghai - Tibet Railway.
> 
> *A line running north from Golmud to Dunhuang in Gansu province, which will significantly reduce the distance by rail between eastern Xinjiang and Qinghai, is also under construction.*
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php...ml?channel=540


Qinghai-Sichuan railway/expressway is also under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC on the fast track for global expansion*
China Daily, June 8, 2017

China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's railway vehicle manufacturer, *plans to establish 11 regional branches throughout the world by 2020 and further target key markets including Europe, North America, Russia and Central Asian countries, said a top executive.*

The 11 regional branches will be set up in countries such as Russia, the United Kingdom, South Africa and Australia. The company wants to manufacture trains, purchase parts, and build maintenance and service facilities through a localization strategy and hiring local employees in key markets in 2020.

*CRRC set up its first regional branch for North America in Massachusetts last year. *The branch is designed to coordinate its businesses and participate in project bidding in the United States, Canada and Mexico.

CRRC President Xi Guohua said* the group plans to conclude one or two overseas acquisition deals this year and accelerate exports of both its products and technical standards for 160-kilometer-per-hour electric trains, cargo EMU trains, new energy trains and piggyback wagons.*

*CRRC is currently in talks with the Czech Republic's Skoda Transportation AS for a 100 percent stake,* a move to increase its market share in Europe's railway markets.

The Czech company mainly produces trams, electric locomotives, carriages and electric buses, as well as traction motors and complete drives for traffic systems. If the deal is sealed, this will be the first time the Chinese group has taken over a full-set rail transit equipment manufacturer.

"Our market development strategy has already shifted from only shipping trains to overseas markets to building a global network to compete with established foreign rivals," said Xi.

CRRC hopes to take a 10 to 15 percent global market share and is expecting to raise the total volume of its overseas orders to $15 billion in 2020.

"Even though a lot of money can be made from selling trains, providing maintenance services and selling trains directly in overseas markets can also be profitable and convenient," said Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.

The competition is fierce. Foreign rivals such as Siemens AG of Germany, France's Alstom Group and Bombardier Inc of Canada, have all built their global service and sales networks to boost their sales revenue in major overseas markets in Asia, the Middle East and Europe.

CRRC has so far pushed a number of products, including high-speed trains that can run at 350 kph, middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated shuttles, high-speed commuter trains running at a maximum speed of 140 kph, piggyback wagons, hydrogen-powered tramcars and oil-electricity hybrid locomotive, into both the global and domestic markets.

In addition to producing trains, CRRC has diversified its product categories to include semiconductors, new energy vehicles, new materials, offshore engineering products and industrial robots.

*Hunan-based CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, a subsidiary of CRRC, announced last week that it has developed a smart bus to tap lucrative urban transit markets in both the domestic and global markets.*

*A standard bus is about 30 meters long and equipped with sensors that can read the dimensions of roads and plan its own route, and a standard bus has three carriages with a capacity of 300 people.*

It costs around 400 million yuan ($58 million) to 700 million yuan to build a kilometer of metro line. Such a bus costs up to 15 million yuan.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-06/08/content_40988603.htm

@Shotgunner51 , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Beijing's first maglev line begins comprehensive testing*

2017-06-11 16:43

CGTN _Editor: Gu Liping_

Engineers began comprehensive testing and debugging of Beijing's first maglev line this week. It is expected to start a trial run before the end of 2017.

The overhead maglev line, named S1, uses sophisticated systems to maintain an air gap between the train and the rail.

It will be the first domestically developed automated subway on the Chinese mainland, said a spokesperson for the Beijing Municipal Commission of Housing and Urban-Rural Development.

S1 will run in the west, from Shijingshan district's Pingguoyuan to Shimenying in the mountainous Mentougou district. It will stretch about 10 kilometers and have eight stations.

The travel time between the two locations, currently connected only by bus, will be cut by two-thirds to just 20 minutes, according to the Beijing Major Projects Construction Office.

Once finished, S1 will connect with the subway's Line 1 and the western extension of Line 6, which is under construction.

*Currently, Beijing has 19 lines covering 574 kilometers. A further 350 kilometers will be built this year.*

Authorities say up to 90 percent of the city proper will have at least one subway station within 750 meters by 2020, at which point rail access will reach all of the city's 16 urban and rural districts.

Driverless trains are scheduled to be used on more planned lines, including an express line to the new airport being built in the southern Daxing district.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-11/261068.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Beijing's first maglev line begins comprehensive testing*
> 
> 2017-06-11 16:43
> 
> CGTN _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> Engineers began comprehensive testing and debugging of Beijing's first maglev line this week. It is expected to start a trial run before the end of 2017.
> 
> The overhead maglev line, named S1, uses sophisticated systems to maintain an air gap between the train and the rail.
> 
> It will be the first domestically developed automated subway on the Chinese mainland, said a spokesperson for the Beijing Municipal Commission of Housing and Urban-Rural Development.
> 
> S1 will run in the west, from Shijingshan district's Pingguoyuan to Shimenying in the mountainous Mentougou district. It will stretch about 10 kilometers and have eight stations.
> 
> The travel time between the two locations, currently connected only by bus, will be cut by two-thirds to just 20 minutes, according to the Beijing Major Projects Construction Office.
> 
> Once finished, S1 will connect with the subway's Line 1 and the western extension of Line 6, which is under construction.
> 
> *Currently, Beijing has 19 lines covering 574 kilometers. A further 350 kilometers will be built this year.*
> 
> Authorities say up to 90 percent of the city proper will have at least one subway station within 750 meters by 2020, at which point rail access will reach all of the city's 16 urban and rural districts.
> 
> Driverless trains are scheduled to be used on more planned lines, including an express line to the new airport being built in the southern Daxing district.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-11/261068.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Altay's isolation from railway network comes to an end*
Xinhua/chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-06-12 09:08 







A train leaves the station in Altay, Northwest China's Xinjiang Province, June 10, 2017. The train, K9772/3, departed from the border city Altay to Aksu on Saturday, ending Altay's isolation from the railway network. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* Xinjiang's first refrigerated container train leaves for Hangzhou *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-11 16:35:48_|_Editor: Mengjie_





URUMQI, June 11 (Xinhua) -- The first refrigerated-container train in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region left Horgos Saturday for the eastern Chinese city of Hangzhou.

The train with 40 refrigerated-containers is 620 meters long. It carried about 1,160 tonnes of concentrate juice from the border port of Horgos to Hangzhou.

Previously, Xinjiang mainly relied on the highway system for fruit juice transport. The new train route will help local companies reduce logistics costs.

Located about 670 km from Urumqi, Xinjiang's capital, Horgos was once a busy passage used by traders traveling along the ancient Silk Road. The Belt and Road Initiative, proposed by China in 2013, has injected new vitality into the land port.

In the first five months of 2017, the trade volume in Horgos grew more than 70 percent year on year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> View attachment 403150
> View attachment 403152


Beijing?


Another HSR from my hometown!
*Wuhan-Jiujiang High-speed Railway Opens today!
Hubei Province and Jiangxi Province, Central China

224km
250km/h

It is a short jigsaw, but a vital one for Central China







It will form the future high-speed railway corridors of
Wuhan-Hangzhou and Wuhan-Xiamen....
A closer link between Central China and Southeast China!






Xiamen, Southeast China*





*Hangzhou, Eastern China*





*Wuhan, Central China*





*Juijiang, Central China*





@TaiShang @jkroo @JSCh @cirr @TaiShang @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin said:


> Beijing?


Yes，near Beijing city




https://liujunliang.tuchong.com/14491941/#image14052558

https://liujunliang.tuchong.com/14479796/#image14052443

高铁次世代
2017年4月22日，中国标准动车组CR400AF-0207（四方）/ CR400BF-0503（长客）重联执行G65次（北京西——广州南）行驶在京广高铁上。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*New intercity trains in trial operation in east China*

2017-06-13 15:22

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Two intercity trains that feature both high speed and more convenience have started trial operation on a line in east China's Zhejiang Province.

CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company said the *CRH6F* train, an electric multiple unit (EMU) train with a speed of 160 km an hour, is composed of eight cars and has a maximum capacity of 2,000 passengers.

The company has delivered two such trains to the 48.7-km line linking the cities of Ningbo and Yuyao.

The company said that the CRH6F model combines the functions of high-speed trains and subway trains, and could cope with large passenger transport demand and swift boarding.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-13/261311.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New train???*
@cirr @JSCh @yusheng
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*A group of photos from Southwest China

Tracks of Xi'an-Chengdu HSR are ready
*






*Chengdu-Dujiangyan Intercity HSR and 4141m-high mountains in the morning
*






*Chengdu-Chongqing High-speed Railway in SPEED






Chengdu at sunset





Playground for railway workers
Chengdu Railway Bureau*





@TaiShang @anant_s @cirr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *New train???*
> @cirr @JSCh @yusheng
> *
> View attachment 403511
> *



What the ?


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> What the ?


way too many new bullet trains are being designed or tested....
10+?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> way too many new bullet trains are being designed or tested....
> 10+?



*阮殿波：超级电容性能好为何不卖得更贵？未来中车想做世界老大*

阮殿波中车超级电容所所长、总工程师，中车首席技术专家

2017-06-15 14:08:39

关键字:中车超级电容中国中车高铁环保绿色绿色能源

【文/观察者网 庄怡 采访/庄怡】

日前，观察者网受邀参加了由中国人民对外友好协会与宁波市人民政府共同主办的2017中国—中东欧市长论坛。中车超级电容所所长、总工程师、中车首席技术专家阮殿波博士也参加了论坛并介绍了中车超级电容器的发展。

会后，阮殿波博士接受了观察者网独家专访，就超级电容器目前在高铁和公交上的发展情况、技术面临的瓶颈，国内外推广情况，以及中车未来布局作了深度解答。

超级电容器是一种新型储能装置，拥有充电时间短、使用寿命长、比电池更耐受高低温差、节能环保等特点，应用广泛。

阮殿波博士表示，中车的大功率超级电容目前在世界上居于领先水平，*“别人能做的我们也能做，我们能做的别人却做不了。”例如像出口到韩国的产品，我们性能好，价格上为什么不卖贵点。*

提及超级电容器未来应用，阮殿波称，电容器在高铁、电动公交上都会有很好的前景，目前奥地利格拉兹等欧洲等较为注重环保的国家，都点名要求超级电容器产品。

超级电容器也在朝消费类电子领域作延伸研究。例如在老年代步车上使用超级电容，很可能车子坏了，电容还是好的。并且争取在提高使用寿命的基础上，把价格降下来，让老百姓都能消费得起。

此外，阮殿波还透露，*中车未来会向储能和节能领域会有进一步的动作，例如资本收购等，中车还是想做世界老大的。*






阮殿波博士在中东欧市长论坛上演讲 拍摄：庄怡

以下为采访实录：

*“原本高铁进站一次就浪费一个家庭一个月的用电量，现在都被超级电容器利用起来了”*

*观察者网：中国高铁被老外称为中国“新四大发明”之一，超级电容器在高铁上有使用吗？情况是怎样的？*

*阮殿波：*超级电容在高铁上主要有两方面的应用。

首先第一点，大家都知道高铁进站制动的时候，需要的能量非常大，最多的时候需要300度电一次，少的时候页有100多度电，这相当于一个普通家庭一个月的用电量，一个站一天普通的这种消耗也有二三十次，如果是北京上海这种大站的话，得有几百次。

*这个能量原来是浪费掉的，我们现在做的，就是把这些能量都收集到超级电容器里面，应用到下一次出站的制动上*，也就是我们现在正在做的高铁的制动能量回馈。

减少能源的消耗，建设绿色节能型社会是现在的重大主题，那么高铁的制动能量回馈正好是超级电容器的一个优势，也就是能量的高效利用与循环利用，这个原来是科学家的事情，现在工程师要把它实现。

第二点主要是作为高铁的备用牵引电源。

万一牵引高铁进站的网被雷击了没有电怎么办，如果高铁离站比较近的话，就可以用后备电源迁移进站。以前牵引用的是电池，现在正在逐步的用电容器替代。

普通电池的使用寿命只有两三年，即使放着不用也要拆掉。但是用超级电容器的使用寿命可以达到十年以上，所以它的优势是非常明显的，也比较安全。

*观察者网：电池造价相对于电容器更低，除了使用寿命上，电容器的优势又在哪里？*

*阮殿波：*这个不应该这么来看，一般来讲轨道交通需要用到30年，但是电池两三年就不行了，超级电容器却可以用十年以上。像高铁制动回馈这种，电容器甚至可以用25年。

所以我们要考虑全寿命周期内的使用情况，*超级电容器在全生命周期内是性价比最高的，成本最低，效率更高，安全性也更好。*

另外，超级电容器可以承受的温差在零上65度到零下40度之间，普通电池能够承受的温差是零上55度到零下20度。如果是在北方的话，难道还要给放电池的屋子装上暖气？






*“五分钟给电动公交车充满电，不是问题”*

*观察者网：您之前介绍，超级电容器在公交车上有较大的应用空间，能不能介绍一下？*

*阮殿波：*大家都知道，城市里面设大量充电站和充电设备是不现实的，这时候能量密度高的电容器就派上用场了，也就是快充型的新能源公交车，甚至5分钟就能充满电。

*观察者网：您刚才演讲时提到的，这种新能源公交车进站短短几十秒时间充电，如此短的时间能满足下一下驱动所需吗？*

*阮殿波：*当然，这就是超级电容器的魅力所在。如果电网允许，从理论上来说几秒就能充满，像电池，就绝不允许这种短路充电。

这种公交上配备的电容器，现在我们能够做到正常的电容量在6万法拉，我们今年的目标是要做到10万法拉。现在其他企业一般只能做到五六千法拉。

目前搭载这种超级电容器的公交车已经在宁波投入了几百台，国内其他地方也有福建，深圳等很多个基地。不仅市场反响非常好，而且还在欧洲格拉兹试运营。虽然目前投了几辆车，还在示范阶段，但这个市场可以逐步打开。

*观察者网：从运营成本来看，据测算，以百公里燃料消耗成本计算，柴油车约为 220元，天然气车约为 140元，电车则只需 70元左右。不过一辆超级电容车的造价在 80万元左右，其中包含了科研开发费用。您感觉，各地方上使用的积极性高不高？这些年有没有变化？*

*阮殿波：*这个数据可能不太准确，不过就电动公交车来说，这个主要和国家补贴有关。

国家的补贴政策是这么分的，快充型的分一类，根据你存储电能的多少，充一度电补贴多少，这方面超级电容器是有劣势的，不过呢，这方面超级电容器并不着急。因为以后再拉着几吨的电池跑一趟基本不现实，基本上就是起始站、终点站各充一次。

现在国家补贴每年最多20%，2020年左右就退补了，或者是只补贴一点的时候，超级电容器的优势就会越来越明显，也就是快充模式的优点越来越明显。

那时候，就是市场选择超级电容器，选择能够满足车辆的全生命周期，给客户带来最大的价值的产品。那会儿才是超级电容器的春天。






在宁波投入使用的超级电容新能源公交汽车

*“奥地利格拉兹点名要电容器产品”*

*观察者网：中车的超级电容器，从技术水平上看，在全球处于什么水平？*

*阮殿波：*超级电容器，目前从指标上来讲我们是世界领先的。

我们产品的能量密度比全世界的很多国家都要高，工业密度也高，所以在国防上，轨道车辆和公交车辆上，超级电容器才能作为主动力源使用，这在国外从来没有过，是中国首创，也是只有中车第一个实现。

目前这种超级电容器主要驱动的是城轨交通，就像地铁，有轨电车，轻轨等等。当然，高铁是另外一个使用方法。

*观察者网：这种超级电容，中车的海外竞争对手多不多？他的研制生产路线跟我们国家有什么不一样？*

*阮殿波：*动力型超级电容器，就是既有高能量又有高功率的超级电容器，这方面海外竞争对手并不是很多，全世界一共只有四五家工厂，美国两家韩国两家中国一家，因为这个的技术门槛还是非常高的，不太容易进入到这个产业。

技术路线当然也有差异，超级电容器分为三种，第一种叫双电层电容器，这种基本上都能做，国外的水平大概是5到7个瓦时每公斤，中车的水平是7到11个瓦时每公斤，中车是领先的。

第二个是锂离子超级电容器或者说混合性超级电容器，这一块规模化的工厂并不多，中车目前也开始做了，我们有17000法拉和3万法拉的产品。

第三种是类电池的超级电容器。这一种全世界只有中车有。我们做到了6万法拉，下一步可能做10万法拉。所以后面两个体系，我们做的还是不错的。

*观察者网：超级电容器目前在海外推广情况如何？*

*阮殿波：*一般超级电容器都随着中车的车辆一起推广，就像推广到马来西亚的动车机车，奥地利的混合动力机车，格拉兹的有轨电车，马其顿的动车组等等。现在已经推广到至少五六个国家，也卖给韩国，中车的产品非常多，可以把电容器带出去。

*观察者网：您刚才提到韩国自己也有电容器企业，他们采购中车产品的原因是什么？*

*阮殿波：*韩国自己做的不行，水平太差。

*观察者网：卖给他们的价格怎么样？*

*阮殿波：*性能好就够了，价格上也不一定要优势，可以卖贵点（笑）。

不过总的来说，中国制造还是便宜的。现在我们承包了国家的“工业强基”工程，中国制造2025，所以我们现在产品的可靠性，一致性，成本都很好。

*观察者网：电容器的海外的应用前景还是非常不错的了？*

*阮殿波：*像欧洲市场比较讲环保，所以超级电容器在这方面非常有优势。比如现在奥地利格拉兹明确表示，只买超级电容器的车，电池不要。

因为电池的回收是一个非常麻烦的问题，它里面含有锂等各种重金属，但是超级电容器的材料主要是碳基，碳是可以循环的。

*观察者网：这些电容器都是中车自己回收？现在回收利用的情况怎么样？*

*阮殿波：*我现在干了五年，还没有开始回收呢，使用寿命特别长。






中车制造的超级电容器

*“未来有进一步动作，中车还是想做世界老大的”*

*观察者网：在超级电容的研制方面，目前我们的科学家还面临哪些技术难关？全球其他国家的情况呢？*

*阮殿波：*全球最大的超级电容器市场在中国，而且这种趋势是越来越集中到东亚，日韩特别是现在韩国和中国都投入非常大，但中国肯定在技术上是领先的。

国外做的东西没有我们做不了的，而且我们能做的国外做不了，我们的研发速度又是最快的。

技术上主要在于攻克两个极端。

第一个就是能量密度的极端，我们要逐步的靠近电池，在保持超级电容器特性的情况下，如何做到更接近电池的能量密度。

第二个是功率密度，现在能够做到最大的是30千瓦每公斤，当然电池一个千瓦还不到，但是这种水平在我们很多的国防领域还是不够的，我们的目标是要做到50，甚至100千瓦每公斤。

这两块对于我们来说也是一个挑战了，这些需要材料和一些新型工艺的突破，甚至是需要一些颠覆性的工艺突破。

*观察者网：您看具体哪种电容器可以取得较快突破？*

*阮殿波：*混合性超级电容器吧，单纯突破纯碳基的超级电容器比较慢，但是混合性超级电容器因为有电池的介入，可以获得较快发展。

这种电容器可以运用到工业节能方面，包括一些特种车辆、老年代步车等等，但是目前还是希望先突破车辆，再运用到其他方面。

*观察者网：老年代步车上的使用怎么说？*

*阮殿波：*就拿老年代步车来说，用上这种超级电容器很可能车坏了，电池还没坏，还能拆下来接着用。单次投资的成本可能会大一点，但是我们争取把成本降下来，比如使用寿命比现在提高一倍，但是争取价格只上升30%。

现在我们可以做到十倍的超出普通电池的使用寿命，但是看性价比，这个是可以调整的。通过不同的使用寿命制定不同的价格，就像比普通电池高出三倍的寿命，成本只高30%，性价比是非常高的。

*观察者网：去年，中科院电工研究所马衍伟研究团队在石墨烯量化制备及高性能石墨烯基超级电容器方面取得重要进展，提出以二氧化碳为原料，采用自蔓延高温合成技术，成功实现了兼具高导电性和高比表面积石墨烯粉体的快速、绿色、低成本制备。并申请了国家发明专利和PCT专利。 科学家们研制超级电容的热情很高，他们的研制思路跟你们一样么？有何不同？*

*阮殿波：*马老师研究的，是下一代超级电容器。现在我们的超级电容器只有在一个方面比不上电池，就是能量密度，利用石墨烯的高导电性，有效的比表面积，来提高超级电容器的能量密度，这是一个很正确的路线。

我们和马老师做的这个研究也有合作，总的来说，这是正在研究的下一代超级电容器。我们目前能够做到10个瓦时每公斤，下一步我们要做到15个瓦时每公斤，20个瓦时每公斤，这需要靠材料的突破，需要靠石墨烯。

*观察者网：中车在超级电容的研制上面，投入了资金？目前有没有盈利？*

*阮殿波：*现在在宁波投了五个亿，如果并购的话还需要另外出钱。

全世界的超级电容器盈利的不多，但是我们是盈利的，可能刚才我讲的那五家公司，可能只有我们是盈利的。

*观察者网：去年12月30日，中国中车新能源（超级电容）全球研发制造基地开工奠基仪式在宁波中车产业基地内举行。在超级电容的研发上面，中车全力布局，中车接下来还会有哪些动作呢？*

*阮殿波：*中车目前的布局还是以超级电容器为主，做储能器产业，所以可能还会有一些资本上的并购，在储能和节能的领域会有进一步的动作。

其次，在超级电容器本身的研发上，也做了十三五规划，有更高指标的要求。比如现在我们做到了10个瓦时，下一步我们也要做到20、30个瓦时。

我们在做好电容器之外，也会通过收购来扩大中车的业务，其他会有一些小型的产品会做布局，中车还是想做世界老大的，要做的话就要做到至少世界前三名。

http://www.guancha.cn/ruandianbo/2017_06_15_413444_1.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

cirr said:


> *阮殿波：超级电容性能好为何不卖得更贵？未来中车想做世界老大*
> 
> 阮殿波中车超级电容所所长、总工程师，中车首席技术专家
> 
> 2017-06-15 14:08:39
> 
> 关键字:中车超级电容中国中车高铁环保绿色绿色能源
> 
> 【文/观察者网 庄怡 采访/庄怡】
> 
> 日前，观察者网受邀参加了由中国人民对外友好协会与宁波市人民政府共同主办的2017中国—中东欧市长论坛。中车超级电容所所长、总工程师、中车首席技术专家阮殿波博士也参加了论坛并介绍了中车超级电容器的发展。
> 
> 会后，阮殿波博士接受了观察者网独家专访，就超级电容器目前在高铁和公交上的发展情况、技术面临的瓶颈，国内外推广情况，以及中车未来布局作了深度解答。
> 
> 超级电容器是一种新型储能装置，拥有充电时间短、使用寿命长、比电池更耐受高低温差、节能环保等特点，应用广泛。
> 
> 阮殿波博士表示，中车的大功率超级电容目前在世界上居于领先水平，*“别人能做的我们也能做，我们能做的别人却做不了。”例如像出口到韩国的产品，我们性能好，价格上为什么不卖贵点。*
> 
> 提及超级电容器未来应用，阮殿波称，电容器在高铁、电动公交上都会有很好的前景，目前奥地利格拉兹等欧洲等较为注重环保的国家，都点名要求超级电容器产品。
> 
> 超级电容器也在朝消费类电子领域作延伸研究。例如在老年代步车上使用超级电容，很可能车子坏了，电容还是好的。并且争取在提高使用寿命的基础上，把价格降下来，让老百姓都能消费得起。
> 
> 此外，阮殿波还透露，*中车未来会向储能和节能领域会有进一步的动作，例如资本收购等，中车还是想做世界老大的。*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 阮殿波博士在中东欧市长论坛上演讲 拍摄：庄怡
> 
> 以下为采访实录：
> 
> *“原本高铁进站一次就浪费一个家庭一个月的用电量，现在都被超级电容器利用起来了”*
> 
> *观察者网：中国高铁被老外称为中国“新四大发明”之一，超级电容器在高铁上有使用吗？情况是怎样的？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*超级电容在高铁上主要有两方面的应用。
> 
> 首先第一点，大家都知道高铁进站制动的时候，需要的能量非常大，最多的时候需要300度电一次，少的时候页有100多度电，这相当于一个普通家庭一个月的用电量，一个站一天普通的这种消耗也有二三十次，如果是北京上海这种大站的话，得有几百次。
> 
> *这个能量原来是浪费掉的，我们现在做的，就是把这些能量都收集到超级电容器里面，应用到下一次出站的制动上*，也就是我们现在正在做的高铁的制动能量回馈。
> 
> 减少能源的消耗，建设绿色节能型社会是现在的重大主题，那么高铁的制动能量回馈正好是超级电容器的一个优势，也就是能量的高效利用与循环利用，这个原来是科学家的事情，现在工程师要把它实现。
> 
> 第二点主要是作为高铁的备用牵引电源。
> 
> 万一牵引高铁进站的网被雷击了没有电怎么办，如果高铁离站比较近的话，就可以用后备电源迁移进站。以前牵引用的是电池，现在正在逐步的用电容器替代。
> 
> 普通电池的使用寿命只有两三年，即使放着不用也要拆掉。但是用超级电容器的使用寿命可以达到十年以上，所以它的优势是非常明显的，也比较安全。
> 
> *观察者网：电池造价相对于电容器更低，除了使用寿命上，电容器的优势又在哪里？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*这个不应该这么来看，一般来讲轨道交通需要用到30年，但是电池两三年就不行了，超级电容器却可以用十年以上。像高铁制动回馈这种，电容器甚至可以用25年。
> 
> 所以我们要考虑全寿命周期内的使用情况，*超级电容器在全生命周期内是性价比最高的，成本最低，效率更高，安全性也更好。*
> 
> 另外，超级电容器可以承受的温差在零上65度到零下40度之间，普通电池能够承受的温差是零上55度到零下20度。如果是在北方的话，难道还要给放电池的屋子装上暖气？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“五分钟给电动公交车充满电，不是问题”*
> 
> *观察者网：您之前介绍，超级电容器在公交车上有较大的应用空间，能不能介绍一下？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*大家都知道，城市里面设大量充电站和充电设备是不现实的，这时候能量密度高的电容器就派上用场了，也就是快充型的新能源公交车，甚至5分钟就能充满电。
> 
> *观察者网：您刚才演讲时提到的，这种新能源公交车进站短短几十秒时间充电，如此短的时间能满足下一下驱动所需吗？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*当然，这就是超级电容器的魅力所在。如果电网允许，从理论上来说几秒就能充满，像电池，就绝不允许这种短路充电。
> 
> 这种公交上配备的电容器，现在我们能够做到正常的电容量在6万法拉，我们今年的目标是要做到10万法拉。现在其他企业一般只能做到五六千法拉。
> 
> 目前搭载这种超级电容器的公交车已经在宁波投入了几百台，国内其他地方也有福建，深圳等很多个基地。不仅市场反响非常好，而且还在欧洲格拉兹试运营。虽然目前投了几辆车，还在示范阶段，但这个市场可以逐步打开。
> 
> *观察者网：从运营成本来看，据测算，以百公里燃料消耗成本计算，柴油车约为 220元，天然气车约为 140元，电车则只需 70元左右。不过一辆超级电容车的造价在 80万元左右，其中包含了科研开发费用。您感觉，各地方上使用的积极性高不高？这些年有没有变化？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*这个数据可能不太准确，不过就电动公交车来说，这个主要和国家补贴有关。
> 
> 国家的补贴政策是这么分的，快充型的分一类，根据你存储电能的多少，充一度电补贴多少，这方面超级电容器是有劣势的，不过呢，这方面超级电容器并不着急。因为以后再拉着几吨的电池跑一趟基本不现实，基本上就是起始站、终点站各充一次。
> 
> 现在国家补贴每年最多20%，2020年左右就退补了，或者是只补贴一点的时候，超级电容器的优势就会越来越明显，也就是快充模式的优点越来越明显。
> 
> 那时候，就是市场选择超级电容器，选择能够满足车辆的全生命周期，给客户带来最大的价值的产品。那会儿才是超级电容器的春天。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在宁波投入使用的超级电容新能源公交汽车
> 
> *“奥地利格拉兹点名要电容器产品”*
> 
> *观察者网：中车的超级电容器，从技术水平上看，在全球处于什么水平？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*超级电容器，目前从指标上来讲我们是世界领先的。
> 
> 我们产品的能量密度比全世界的很多国家都要高，工业密度也高，所以在国防上，轨道车辆和公交车辆上，超级电容器才能作为主动力源使用，这在国外从来没有过，是中国首创，也是只有中车第一个实现。
> 
> 目前这种超级电容器主要驱动的是城轨交通，就像地铁，有轨电车，轻轨等等。当然，高铁是另外一个使用方法。
> 
> *观察者网：这种超级电容，中车的海外竞争对手多不多？他的研制生产路线跟我们国家有什么不一样？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*动力型超级电容器，就是既有高能量又有高功率的超级电容器，这方面海外竞争对手并不是很多，全世界一共只有四五家工厂，美国两家韩国两家中国一家，因为这个的技术门槛还是非常高的，不太容易进入到这个产业。
> 
> 技术路线当然也有差异，超级电容器分为三种，第一种叫双电层电容器，这种基本上都能做，国外的水平大概是5到7个瓦时每公斤，中车的水平是7到11个瓦时每公斤，中车是领先的。
> 
> 第二个是锂离子超级电容器或者说混合性超级电容器，这一块规模化的工厂并不多，中车目前也开始做了，我们有17000法拉和3万法拉的产品。
> 
> 第三种是类电池的超级电容器。这一种全世界只有中车有。我们做到了6万法拉，下一步可能做10万法拉。所以后面两个体系，我们做的还是不错的。
> 
> *观察者网：超级电容器目前在海外推广情况如何？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*一般超级电容器都随着中车的车辆一起推广，就像推广到马来西亚的动车机车，奥地利的混合动力机车，格拉兹的有轨电车，马其顿的动车组等等。现在已经推广到至少五六个国家，也卖给韩国，中车的产品非常多，可以把电容器带出去。
> 
> *观察者网：您刚才提到韩国自己也有电容器企业，他们采购中车产品的原因是什么？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*韩国自己做的不行，水平太差。
> 
> *观察者网：卖给他们的价格怎么样？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*性能好就够了，价格上也不一定要优势，可以卖贵点（笑）。
> 
> 不过总的来说，中国制造还是便宜的。现在我们承包了国家的“工业强基”工程，中国制造2025，所以我们现在产品的可靠性，一致性，成本都很好。
> 
> *观察者网：电容器的海外的应用前景还是非常不错的了？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*像欧洲市场比较讲环保，所以超级电容器在这方面非常有优势。比如现在奥地利格拉兹明确表示，只买超级电容器的车，电池不要。
> 
> 因为电池的回收是一个非常麻烦的问题，它里面含有锂等各种重金属，但是超级电容器的材料主要是碳基，碳是可以循环的。
> 
> *观察者网：这些电容器都是中车自己回收？现在回收利用的情况怎么样？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*我现在干了五年，还没有开始回收呢，使用寿命特别长。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中车制造的超级电容器
> 
> *“未来有进一步动作，中车还是想做世界老大的”*
> 
> *观察者网：在超级电容的研制方面，目前我们的科学家还面临哪些技术难关？全球其他国家的情况呢？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*全球最大的超级电容器市场在中国，而且这种趋势是越来越集中到东亚，日韩特别是现在韩国和中国都投入非常大，但中国肯定在技术上是领先的。
> 
> 国外做的东西没有我们做不了的，而且我们能做的国外做不了，我们的研发速度又是最快的。
> 
> 技术上主要在于攻克两个极端。
> 
> 第一个就是能量密度的极端，我们要逐步的靠近电池，在保持超级电容器特性的情况下，如何做到更接近电池的能量密度。
> 
> 第二个是功率密度，现在能够做到最大的是30千瓦每公斤，当然电池一个千瓦还不到，但是这种水平在我们很多的国防领域还是不够的，我们的目标是要做到50，甚至100千瓦每公斤。
> 
> 这两块对于我们来说也是一个挑战了，这些需要材料和一些新型工艺的突破，甚至是需要一些颠覆性的工艺突破。
> 
> *观察者网：您看具体哪种电容器可以取得较快突破？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*混合性超级电容器吧，单纯突破纯碳基的超级电容器比较慢，但是混合性超级电容器因为有电池的介入，可以获得较快发展。
> 
> 这种电容器可以运用到工业节能方面，包括一些特种车辆、老年代步车等等，但是目前还是希望先突破车辆，再运用到其他方面。
> 
> *观察者网：老年代步车上的使用怎么说？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*就拿老年代步车来说，用上这种超级电容器很可能车坏了，电池还没坏，还能拆下来接着用。单次投资的成本可能会大一点，但是我们争取把成本降下来，比如使用寿命比现在提高一倍，但是争取价格只上升30%。
> 
> 现在我们可以做到十倍的超出普通电池的使用寿命，但是看性价比，这个是可以调整的。通过不同的使用寿命制定不同的价格，就像比普通电池高出三倍的寿命，成本只高30%，性价比是非常高的。
> 
> *观察者网：去年，中科院电工研究所马衍伟研究团队在石墨烯量化制备及高性能石墨烯基超级电容器方面取得重要进展，提出以二氧化碳为原料，采用自蔓延高温合成技术，成功实现了兼具高导电性和高比表面积石墨烯粉体的快速、绿色、低成本制备。并申请了国家发明专利和PCT专利。 科学家们研制超级电容的热情很高，他们的研制思路跟你们一样么？有何不同？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*马老师研究的，是下一代超级电容器。现在我们的超级电容器只有在一个方面比不上电池，就是能量密度，利用石墨烯的高导电性，有效的比表面积，来提高超级电容器的能量密度，这是一个很正确的路线。
> 
> 我们和马老师做的这个研究也有合作，总的来说，这是正在研究的下一代超级电容器。我们目前能够做到10个瓦时每公斤，下一步我们要做到15个瓦时每公斤，20个瓦时每公斤，这需要靠材料的突破，需要靠石墨烯。
> 
> *观察者网：中车在超级电容的研制上面，投入了资金？目前有没有盈利？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*现在在宁波投了五个亿，如果并购的话还需要另外出钱。
> 
> 全世界的超级电容器盈利的不多，但是我们是盈利的，可能刚才我讲的那五家公司，可能只有我们是盈利的。
> 
> *观察者网：去年12月30日，中国中车新能源（超级电容）全球研发制造基地开工奠基仪式在宁波中车产业基地内举行。在超级电容的研发上面，中车全力布局，中车接下来还会有哪些动作呢？*
> 
> *阮殿波：*中车目前的布局还是以超级电容器为主，做储能器产业，所以可能还会有一些资本上的并购，在储能和节能的领域会有进一步的动作。
> 
> 其次，在超级电容器本身的研发上，也做了十三五规划，有更高指标的要求。比如现在我们做到了10个瓦时，下一步我们也要做到20、30个瓦时。
> 
> 我们在做好电容器之外，也会通过收购来扩大中车的业务，其他会有一些小型的产品会做布局，中车还是想做世界老大的，要做的话就要做到至少世界前三名。
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/ruandianbo/2017_06_15_413444_1.shtml



As it has been advised many times that kindly share bit of translation in English (Forum Language) along-with article, would be appreciated for the interest of international readers as well otherwise, due to use of regional language few possibly valuable posts, may be deleted. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's railways brace for summer travel peak*
(Xinhua) 20:08, June 14, 2017

BEIJING, June 14 -- China's railway network has started to prepare for rising passenger traffic as some 598 million trips are expected during the upcoming summer travel peak.

*On average, 9.65 million trips are expected on trains each day during the travel peak*, which starts on July 1 and ends on August 31, according to the China Railway Corporation (CRC).

*The volume marked a year-on-year increase of 9.1 percent.*

Starting next month, the railway network will adopt a new operation schedule with 46 trains added to cope with the increasing number of passengers.

In China, summer holidays for students usually last from early July to the end of August, driving up passenger flows on railways.

China has a vast and efficient railway network. As of the end of 2016, China had a 124,000-km railway network, featuring the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km.


----------



## TaiShang

Photo taken on June 15, 2017 shows a section of a high-speed railway (HSR) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The HSR line for passenger transport will link Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Chengdu, capital of Sichuan. As the first HSR to pass through the region of the Qinling Mountains, it is scheduled to be put into operation within the year. [Photo/Xinhua]







Photo taken on June 15, 2017 shows a section of a high-speed railway (HSR) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The HSR line for passenger transport will link Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Chengdu, capital of Sichuan. As the first HSR to pass through the region of the Qinling Mountains, it is scheduled to be put into operation within the year. [Photo/Xinhua] 






Photo taken on June 15, 2017 shows a section of a high-speed railway (HSR) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The HSR line for passenger transport will link Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Chengdu, capital of Sichuan. As the first HSR to pass through the region of the Qinling Mountains, it is scheduled to be put into operation within the year. [Photo/Xinhua] 







http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/16/content_41037342_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* New high-speed railway along ancient Silk Road to open *
 New China TV
Published on Jun 17, 2017

A high-speed railway linking Baoji and Lanzhou in northwest China is about to open in July. It's a key part of China's high-speed rail network and connects 2 other routes along the ancient Silk Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Photo taken on June 15, 2017 shows a section of a high-speed railway (HSR) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The HSR line for passenger transport will link Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Chengdu, capital of Sichuan. As the first HSR to pass through the region of the Qinling Mountains, it is scheduled to be put into operation within the year. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 15, 2017 shows a section of a high-speed railway (HSR) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The HSR line for passenger transport will link Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Chengdu, capital of Sichuan. As the first HSR to pass through the region of the Qinling Mountains, it is scheduled to be put into operation within the year. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 15, 2017 shows a section of a high-speed railway (HSR) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The HSR line for passenger transport will link Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Chengdu, capital of Sichuan. As the first HSR to pass through the region of the Qinling Mountains, it is scheduled to be put into operation within the year. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/16/content_41037342_4.htm





JSCh said:


> * New high-speed railway along ancient Silk Road to open *
> New China TV
> Published on Jun 17, 2017
> 
> A high-speed railway linking Baoji and Lanzhou in northwest China is about to open in July. It's a key part of China's high-speed rail network and connects 2 other routes along the ancient Silk Road.



Two most important new HSRs to open in 2017 are Baoji-Lanzhou (Silk Road) HSR and Chengdu-Xi'an HSR, both in Western China.

*China Railway High-Speed*
*2007 vs 2017*
*






*
@TaiShang @anant_s @cirr @JSCh @Godman @Shotgunner51 @ahojunk @grey boy 2 @powastick et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Rocket vs Snail

Suburban Beijing





Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR，Northwest China






Upgraded snail?*
*To replace all slow trains?*
*CR200*
@cirr @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*CJ6 Intercity Bullet Trains
In Trial at China Academy of Railway Sciences 

Manufactured by CRRC Zhuzhou















*

@cirr @terranMarine @anant_s @jkroo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Rocket vs Snail
> 
> Suburban Beijing
> View attachment 404461
> 
> 
> Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR，Northwest China
> 
> View attachment 404460
> 
> 
> Upgraded snail?*
> *To replace all slow trains?*
> *CR200*
> @cirr @JSCh
> View attachment 404462
> View attachment 404463
> View attachment 404465
> View attachment 404466



CR200J-3 






CRRC Changchun CR400

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> CR200J-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRRC Changchun CR400


I think they are testing the compatibility between power cars and non-power cars from different factories, CRRC Zhuzhou and CRRC Changchun
Apparently, the exterior design of this power car does not match the rest of the train.



cirr said:


> CR200J-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRRC Changchun CR400


Can't see your CR400 photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Railway connecting northwest to southwest to open by end of 2017*
June 19, 2017

The Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway, the most advantageous railway connecting northwest and southwest China will open to traffic by the end of 2017 as drilling of its last tunnel, the Humaling Tunnel was completed on Monday.

Constructors will soon begin phase two, reinforcing the tunnel with concrete and laying down tracks.

The railway will start from Lanzhou, the capital city of northwest China's Gansu Province, and run south through 22 counties in Gansu, Shaanxi, Sichuan provinces to the terminal in the southwestern city of Chongqing.

The Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway is 855 kilometers long. With a designed speed of 160 kilometers per hour, the railway will cut railway travel time between the two cities to 6.5 hours from the current 20.5 hours.

"No matter the distance, time or the cost, all will be greatly cut. The completion of the Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway will also more effectively connect the [ancient] silk road and the maritime silk road. It is a large passage between the southwest and northwest of China," said Xiong Chungeng, president of Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway Co., Ltd.

Construction of the railway line first began in September 2008.














###​
*6年攻坚，只为这173米--“世界难题”兰渝铁路胡麻岭隧道贯通记 *
2017-06-19 16:00:13 来源： _ 新华社_

　　新华社兰州6月19日电 题：6年攻坚，只为这173米——“世界难题”兰渝铁路胡麻岭隧道贯通记

　　新华社记者

　　盛夏，黄土高原上的胡麻岭，绿漫山野，生机勃勃。

　　地面以下350米的山体里，一派热闹景象。19日10时30分许，被国内外隧道专家公认为“国内罕见、世界难题”的胡麻岭隧道终于安全顺利贯通，当作业面两边的施工人员握手时，现场响起热烈的欢呼声，很多人禁不住热泪盈眶。

　　这是千里兰渝线上最后一座贯通的隧道。为了这一刻，他们奋战了8年多——其中近6年，是为了攻克173米。

--> 6年攻坚，只为这173米--“世界难题”兰渝铁路胡麻岭隧道贯通记-新华网

Translation:

Basically, it say that on 19, June 10:30 am, the Humaling tunnel which is considered toughest engineering by domestic and foreign expert alike has finally broke through.

When workers from both ends finally met and shook hand, they were all in tears.

This is the last through tunnel throughout the length of the Lanzhou-Chongqing railway project.

To reach this milestone, the workers has fought for more than 8 years, and 6 of the 8 years were spent on drilling through 173 meter of the 13km tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Railway connecting northwest to southwest to open by end of 2017*
> June 19, 2017
> 
> The Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway, the most advantageous railway connecting northwest and southwest China will open to traffic by the end of 2017 as drilling of its last tunnel, the Humaling Tunnel was completed on Monday.
> 
> Constructors will soon begin phase two, reinforcing the tunnel with concrete and laying down tracks.
> 
> The railway will start from Lanzhou, the capital city of northwest China's Gansu Province, and run south through 22 counties in Gansu, Shaanxi, Sichuan provinces to the terminal in the southwestern city of Chongqing.
> 
> The Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway is 855 kilometers long. With a designed speed of 160 kilometers per hour, the railway will cut railway travel time between the two cities to 6.5 hours from the current 20.5 hours.
> 
> "No matter the distance, time or the cost, all will be greatly cut. The completion of the Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway will also more effectively connect the [ancient] silk road and the maritime silk road. It is a large passage between the southwest and northwest of China," said Xiong Chungeng, president of Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway Co., Ltd.
> 
> Construction of the railway line first began in September 2008.
> 
> View attachment 404832
> 
> View attachment 404833
> 
> View attachment 404834
> 
> 
> ###​
> *6年攻坚，只为这173米--“世界难题”兰渝铁路胡麻岭隧道贯通记 *
> 2017-06-19 16:00:13 来源： _ 新华社_
> 
> 新华社兰州6月19日电 题：6年攻坚，只为这173米——“世界难题”兰渝铁路胡麻岭隧道贯通记
> 
> 新华社记者
> 
> 盛夏，黄土高原上的胡麻岭，绿漫山野，生机勃勃。
> 
> 地面以下350米的山体里，一派热闹景象。19日10时30分许，被国内外隧道专家公认为“国内罕见、世界难题”的胡麻岭隧道终于安全顺利贯通，当作业面两边的施工人员握手时，现场响起热烈的欢呼声，很多人禁不住热泪盈眶。
> 
> 这是千里兰渝线上最后一座贯通的隧道。为了这一刻，他们奋战了8年多——其中近6年，是为了攻克173米。
> 
> --> 6年攻坚，只为这173米--“世界难题”兰渝铁路胡麻岭隧道贯通记-新华网
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Basically, it say that on 19, June 10:30 am, the Humaling tunnel which is considered toughest engineering by domestic and foreign expert alike has finally broke through.
> 
> When workers from both ends finally met and shook hand, they were all in tears.
> 
> This is the last through tunnel throughout the length of the Lanzhou-Chongqing railway project.
> 
> For this moment, the workers has fought for more than 8 years, and 6 of the 8 years were spent on fighting through 173 meter of the tunnel.



Journey time from Chongqing to Europe will be cut by 11 hours after this rail is put into use.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Journey time from Chongqing to Europe will be cut by 11 hours after this rail is put into use.


Every hour counts!

*How about this exterior design? 




*
@TaiShang @cirr @Han Patriot @terranMarine et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> Every hour counts!
> 
> *How about this exterior design?
> 
> View attachment 405098
> *
> @TaiShang @cirr @Han Patriot @terranMarine et al
> 
> View attachment 405100



It sure will attract curious eyes in Europe when this train pass by

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first MASS-manufactured CR400 spotted in Jinan West
MASS MANUFACTURING of CR400 series begins!
CR400BF-5001
(exterior design partially covered)*


























*All covered......
Tianjin Railway Station










*
@cirr @JSCh @TaiShang et al There will be a formal inauguration ceremony.....
This is the second time in history a train in China is covered as to stop railway fans along the route from "early inauguration" online.
Last time was CRH380A.
well, hundreds of photos have been released online from railway fans along Beijing-Shanghai HSR....
though all clothed trains.....



terranMarine said:


> It sure will attract curious eyes in Europe when this train pass by


CR400 is charming whichever design is used!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway to undergo joint test*

Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/6/21 9:26:26





Technicians monitor data on a high-speed train during a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





A high-speed train for a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway is seen at Xi'an north railway station in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





Technicians monitor data on a high-speed train during a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)





A high-speed train for a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway is seen at Xi'an north railway station in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1052734.shtml



AndrewJin said:


> *The first MASS-manufactured CR400 spotted in Jinan West
> MASS MANUFACTURING of CR400 series begins!
> CR400BF-5001
> (exterior design partially covered)*
> View attachment 405110
> View attachment 405111
> View attachment 405112
> View attachment 405115
> View attachment 405113
> View attachment 405114
> View attachment 405116
> View attachment 405117
> 
> 
> *All covered......
> Tianjin Railway Station
> View attachment 405121
> 
> View attachment 405120
> View attachment 405123
> *
> @cirr @JSCh @TaiShang et al There will be a formal inauguration ceremony.....
> This is the second time in history a train in China is covered as to stop railway fans along the route from "early inauguration" online.
> Last time was CRH380A.
> well, hundreds of photos have been released online from railway fans along Beijing-Shanghai HSR....
> though all clothed trains.....
> 
> 
> CR400 is charming whichever design is used!



Full speed ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Every hour counts!
> 
> *How about this exterior design?
> 
> View attachment 405098
> *
> @TaiShang @cirr @Han Patriot @terranMarine et al
> 
> View attachment 405100



A-mazing design. 

I could not wait to see and get onboard one of those. I am actually surprised why at least a nice Red Flag is not painted on each carrier. This is no small feat that CZ-5, which is clad in the Red Flag.

Let's paint at least the newly inducted train sets into these colors by October 1st of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway to undergo joint test*
> 
> Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/6/21 9:26:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians monitor data on a high-speed train during a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A high-speed train for a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway is seen at Xi'an north railway station in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians monitor data on a high-speed train during a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A high-speed train for a joint test of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway is seen at Xi'an north railway station in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 20, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will undergo a joint test since Tuesday in its Shaanxi section. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1052734.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Full speed ahead!


So many new HSRs to open in the next 6 months of 2017, most in Western China!

350km/h sleeper train

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

The ties that bind: Senior’s lacing of his wife’s shoe on subway shows true love

Photos circulating online of an elderly man tying his wife’s shoes onboard a subway in the Chinese city of Chengdu have impressed local netizens as an example of love later in life.











The man is seen meticulously fixing the shoelace of his wife’s sandal and then carefully helping her to put it on despite the presence of others.

“No matter how old you are, your wife should always be your princess,” @jieyouzahuodian commented on Chinese Twitter equivalent Weibo.

@AndrewJin @TaiShang @wanglaokan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

anant_s said:


> The ties that bind: Senior’s lacing of his wife’s shoe on subway shows true love
> 
> Photos circulating online of an elderly man tying his wife’s shoes onboard a subway in the Chinese city of Chengdu have impressed local netizens as an example of love later in life.
> View attachment 405910
> View attachment 405911
> View attachment 405912
> 
> The man is seen meticulously fixing the shoelace of his wife’s sandal and then carefully helping her to put it on despite the presence of others.
> 
> “No matter how old you are, your wife should always be your princess,” @jieyouzahuodian commented on Chinese Twitter equivalent Weibo.
> 
> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @wanglaokan





Small gracious acts may at times have much larger heart warming effect. 

A nice news to start the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Small gracious acts may at times have much larger heart warming effect.
> 
> A nice news to start the day.



*中国标准动车组复兴号亮相 明天首发京沪高铁 *

2017-06-25

据人民日报客户端6月25日报道，6月25日，中国高铁有了新成员。由中国铁路总公司牵头组织研制、具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组被命名为“复兴号”

由中国铁路总公司牵头组织研制、具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组被命名为“复兴号”。该车有“CR400AF”和“CR400BF”两种型号，“CR”是中国铁路总公司英文缩写，也是指覆盖不同速度等级的中国标准动车组系列化产品平台。





复兴号CR400AF，图片来源：人民日报

型号中的“400”为速度等级代码，代表该型动车组试验速度可达400km/h及以上，持续运行速度为350km/h；“A”和“B”为企业标识代码，代表生产厂家；“F”为技术类型代码，代表动力分散电动车组，其它还有“J”代表动力集中电动车组，“N”代表动力集中内燃动车组。

“复兴号”将于6月26日在京沪高铁正式双向首发。





复兴号CR400BF，图片来源：人民日报

*作为中国最新一代的标准动车组，“复兴号”到底有哪些过人之处？*

众所周知，咱们中国高铁是在“引进吸收消化再创新”的道路上诞生的，当初从欧洲、日本引进了1型车、2型车、3型车和5型车四种不同的技术平台，这些车型技术路径不同，使咱们用最短的时间“兼收并蓄”，集各家之长。

后来，咱们基于这些技术平台造出了自己的高铁，但还是有问题没解决——这些车不能“互联互通”。中国铁道科学研究院首席研究员王悦明介绍，这些技术平台的标准系统不统一，没有做到标准化统型，不仅司机的操作台不一样，连车厢里的定员座位都不一样，无法相互替代。一旦某节车出现故障，需要组织乘客换乘，临时调来的车很可能出现要么“挂不上”，要么“缺座位”。

还记得今年5月，“围棋国手连笑坐高铁被强制降座”的新闻吗？当时，连笑搭乘高铁从北京赶往杭州，由于列车设备故障调用备用列车，备用列车与原列车型号不一致、座位不对应，结果他由一等座被换到了二等座。唉，每次遇到这种事儿，列车长内心也是一千匹羊驼奔跑的，“宝宝心里苦啊，不是我不安排大家按原位就坐，而是这个备用列车型号不一样，就没装这么多座位啊！”

不仅列车上有这种尴尬，因为车型标准不统一，每种车都需要有备用车停在车站应急，动车检修的车间也要把4种车的零部件全配备，甚至高铁司机也要把各种车型都学习一遍。

为了打造适合中国国情、路情的高速动车组设计制造平台，实现中国高速铁路动车组自主化、标准化和系列化，在中国铁路总公司主导下，中国铁道科学研究院技术牵头，集合中车集团及相关企业的力量，开展了中国标准动车组设计研制工作。

*中国标准动车组的“中国”，就意味着高铁从最早的“洋基因”、“混血”、“以我为主”，现在由内而外都是“纯中国”了，*特别是软件全部是自主开发。在高速动车组254项重要标准中，中国标准占84%。中国标准动车组整体设计以及车体、转向架、牵引、制动、网络等关键技术都是我国自主研发，具有完全自主知识产权。

中国标准动车组的“标准”，意味着今后所有高铁列车都能连挂运营，互联互通。只要是相同速度等级的车，不管哪个工厂出品，不管是哪个平台出品，都能连挂运营，不同速度等级的车也能相互救援。





CR400AF和CR400BF，AF和AB用以区分不同的生产厂商

*与“和谐号”相比，“复兴号”有啥不一样的地方呢？*

第一，“寿命”更长！中国标准动车组在降低全寿命周期成本、进一步提高安全冗余等方面加大了创新力度。为适应中国地域广阔、温度横跨正负40℃、长距离、高强度等运行需求，“复兴号”进行了60万公里运用考核，比欧洲标准还多了20万公里。最终，整车性能指标实现较大提升，“复兴号”的设计寿命达到了30年，而“和谐号”是20年。

第二，“身材”更好！采用全新低阻力流线型头型和车体平顺化设计，车型看起来线条更优雅，跑起来也更节能。坐过“和谐号”的朋友都会发现，动车组车顶有个“鼓包”，那其实是受电弓和空调系统。咱们“复兴号”把这个“鼓包”下沉到了车顶下的风道系统中，使列车不仅看起来更美，列车阻力比既有CRH380系列降低7.5%－12.3%，列车在350公里时速下运行，人均百公里能耗下降17%左右。

第三，“容量”更大！从外面看“复兴号”身材更好了，登车后，旅客还会惊异于空间更大，因为列车高度从3700毫米增高到了4050毫米。虽然断面增加、空间增大的情况下，按时速350公里试验运行，列车运行阻力、人均百公里能耗和车内噪声明显下降，而且有心的乘客还会发现，座位间距更宽敞。

第四，舒适度更高！“复兴号”空调系统充分考虑减小车外压力波的影响，通过隧道或交会时减小耳部不适感；列车设有多种照明控制模式，可根据旅客需求提供不同的光线环境。当然更值得喜大普奔的是，车厢内实现了WiFi网络全覆盖。当然，这个连接效果如何，还有待乘客们上车检验。

第五，“警惕性”更高！“复兴号”设置智能化感知系统，建立强大的安全监测系统，全车部署了2500余项监测点，比以往监测点最多的车型还多出约500个，能够对走行部状态、轴承温度、冷却系统温度、制动系统状态、客室环境进行全方位实时监测。它可以采集各种车辆状态信息1500余项，为全方位、多维度故障诊断、维修提供支持。

此外，列车出现异常时，可自动报警或预警，并能根据安全策略自动采取限速或停车措施。在车头部和车厢连接处，还增设碰撞吸能装置，在低速运行中出现意外碰撞使，可通过装置变形，提高动车组被动防护能力。

*“具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组将在印尼高铁项目中使用，‘复兴号’也将是中国高铁‘走出去’的主力军。”*中国铁路总公司总工程师、中国工程院院士何华武说。





复兴号驾驶舱操控台，图片来源：人民日报客户端

http://www.guancha.cn/Industry/2017_06_25_414985.shtml

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*IT IS OFFICIAL
CR400 is named Fuxing (Rejuvenation) 
Tomorrow, the very first official journey on Beijing-Shanghai HSR








*
@TaiShang @terranMarine @powastick @GeraltofRivia @GS Zhou @cirr et al




cirr said:


> *中国标准动车组复兴号亮相 明天首发京沪高铁 *
> 
> 2017-06-25
> 
> 据人民日报客户端6月25日报道，6月25日，中国高铁有了新成员。由中国铁路总公司牵头组织研制、具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组被命名为“复兴号”
> 
> 由中国铁路总公司牵头组织研制、具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组被命名为“复兴号”。该车有“CR400AF”和“CR400BF”两种型号，“CR”是中国铁路总公司英文缩写，也是指覆盖不同速度等级的中国标准动车组系列化产品平台。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 复兴号CR400AF，图片来源：人民日报
> 
> 型号中的“400”为速度等级代码，代表该型动车组试验速度可达400km/h及以上，持续运行速度为350km/h；“A”和“B”为企业标识代码，代表生产厂家；“F”为技术类型代码，代表动力分散电动车组，其它还有“J”代表动力集中电动车组，“N”代表动力集中内燃动车组。
> 
> “复兴号”将于6月26日在京沪高铁正式双向首发。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 复兴号CR400BF，图片来源：人民日报
> 
> *作为中国最新一代的标准动车组，“复兴号”到底有哪些过人之处？*
> 
> 众所周知，咱们中国高铁是在“引进吸收消化再创新”的道路上诞生的，当初从欧洲、日本引进了1型车、2型车、3型车和5型车四种不同的技术平台，这些车型技术路径不同，使咱们用最短的时间“兼收并蓄”，集各家之长。
> 
> 后来，咱们基于这些技术平台造出了自己的高铁，但还是有问题没解决——这些车不能“互联互通”。中国铁道科学研究院首席研究员王悦明介绍，这些技术平台的标准系统不统一，没有做到标准化统型，不仅司机的操作台不一样，连车厢里的定员座位都不一样，无法相互替代。一旦某节车出现故障，需要组织乘客换乘，临时调来的车很可能出现要么“挂不上”，要么“缺座位”。
> 
> 还记得今年5月，“围棋国手连笑坐高铁被强制降座”的新闻吗？当时，连笑搭乘高铁从北京赶往杭州，由于列车设备故障调用备用列车，备用列车与原列车型号不一致、座位不对应，结果他由一等座被换到了二等座。唉，每次遇到这种事儿，列车长内心也是一千匹羊驼奔跑的，“宝宝心里苦啊，不是我不安排大家按原位就坐，而是这个备用列车型号不一样，就没装这么多座位啊！”
> 
> 不仅列车上有这种尴尬，因为车型标准不统一，每种车都需要有备用车停在车站应急，动车检修的车间也要把4种车的零部件全配备，甚至高铁司机也要把各种车型都学习一遍。
> 
> 为了打造适合中国国情、路情的高速动车组设计制造平台，实现中国高速铁路动车组自主化、标准化和系列化，在中国铁路总公司主导下，中国铁道科学研究院技术牵头，集合中车集团及相关企业的力量，开展了中国标准动车组设计研制工作。
> 
> *中国标准动车组的“中国”，就意味着高铁从最早的“洋基因”、“混血”、“以我为主”，现在由内而外都是“纯中国”了，*特别是软件全部是自主开发。在高速动车组254项重要标准中，中国标准占84%。中国标准动车组整体设计以及车体、转向架、牵引、制动、网络等关键技术都是我国自主研发，具有完全自主知识产权。
> 
> 中国标准动车组的“标准”，意味着今后所有高铁列车都能连挂运营，互联互通。只要是相同速度等级的车，不管哪个工厂出品，不管是哪个平台出品，都能连挂运营，不同速度等级的车也能相互救援。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR400AF和CR400BF，AF和AB用以区分不同的生产厂商
> 
> *与“和谐号”相比，“复兴号”有啥不一样的地方呢？*
> 
> 第一，“寿命”更长！中国标准动车组在降低全寿命周期成本、进一步提高安全冗余等方面加大了创新力度。为适应中国地域广阔、温度横跨正负40℃、长距离、高强度等运行需求，“复兴号”进行了60万公里运用考核，比欧洲标准还多了20万公里。最终，整车性能指标实现较大提升，“复兴号”的设计寿命达到了30年，而“和谐号”是20年。
> 
> 第二，“身材”更好！采用全新低阻力流线型头型和车体平顺化设计，车型看起来线条更优雅，跑起来也更节能。坐过“和谐号”的朋友都会发现，动车组车顶有个“鼓包”，那其实是受电弓和空调系统。咱们“复兴号”把这个“鼓包”下沉到了车顶下的风道系统中，使列车不仅看起来更美，列车阻力比既有CRH380系列降低7.5%－12.3%，列车在350公里时速下运行，人均百公里能耗下降17%左右。
> 
> 第三，“容量”更大！从外面看“复兴号”身材更好了，登车后，旅客还会惊异于空间更大，因为列车高度从3700毫米增高到了4050毫米。虽然断面增加、空间增大的情况下，按时速350公里试验运行，列车运行阻力、人均百公里能耗和车内噪声明显下降，而且有心的乘客还会发现，座位间距更宽敞。
> 
> 第四，舒适度更高！“复兴号”空调系统充分考虑减小车外压力波的影响，通过隧道或交会时减小耳部不适感；列车设有多种照明控制模式，可根据旅客需求提供不同的光线环境。当然更值得喜大普奔的是，车厢内实现了WiFi网络全覆盖。当然，这个连接效果如何，还有待乘客们上车检验。
> 
> 第五，“警惕性”更高！“复兴号”设置智能化感知系统，建立强大的安全监测系统，全车部署了2500余项监测点，比以往监测点最多的车型还多出约500个，能够对走行部状态、轴承温度、冷却系统温度、制动系统状态、客室环境进行全方位实时监测。它可以采集各种车辆状态信息1500余项，为全方位、多维度故障诊断、维修提供支持。
> 
> 此外，列车出现异常时，可自动报警或预警，并能根据安全策略自动采取限速或停车措施。在车头部和车厢连接处，还增设碰撞吸能装置，在低速运行中出现意外碰撞使，可通过装置变形，提高动车组被动防护能力。
> 
> *“具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组将在印尼高铁项目中使用，‘复兴号’也将是中国高铁‘走出去’的主力军。”*中国铁路总公司总工程师、中国工程院院士何华武说。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 复兴号驾驶舱操控台，图片来源：人民日报客户端
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/Industry/2017_06_25_414985.shtml
> 
> @AndrewJin


*Can't wait for photos of tomorrow's official journey on Beijing-Shanghai HSR!
5 years of hard work!*

inside CR400
http://weibo.com/tv/l/W4Pkb8eyzvLi5mSk




anant_s said:


> The ties that bind: Senior’s lacing of his wife’s shoe on subway shows true love
> 
> Photos circulating online of an elderly man tying his wife’s shoes onboard a subway in the Chinese city of Chengdu have impressed local netizens as an example of love later in life.
> View attachment 405910
> View attachment 405911
> View attachment 405912
> 
> The man is seen meticulously fixing the shoelace of his wife’s sandal and then carefully helping her to put it on despite the presence of others.
> 
> “No matter how old you are, your wife should always be your princess,” @jieyouzahuodian commented on Chinese Twitter equivalent Weibo.
> 
> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @wanglaokan


Sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> *中国标准动车组复兴号亮相 明天首发京沪高铁 *
> 
> 2017-06-25
> 
> 据人民日报客户端6月25日报道，6月25日，中国高铁有了新成员。由中国铁路总公司牵头组织研制、具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组被命名为“复兴号”
> 
> 由中国铁路总公司牵头组织研制、具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组被命名为“复兴号”。该车有“CR400AF”和“CR400BF”两种型号，“CR”是中国铁路总公司英文缩写，也是指覆盖不同速度等级的中国标准动车组系列化产品平台。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 复兴号CR400AF，图片来源：人民日报
> 
> 型号中的“400”为速度等级代码，代表该型动车组试验速度可达400km/h及以上，持续运行速度为350km/h；“A”和“B”为企业标识代码，代表生产厂家；“F”为技术类型代码，代表动力分散电动车组，其它还有“J”代表动力集中电动车组，“N”代表动力集中内燃动车组。
> 
> “复兴号”将于6月26日在京沪高铁正式双向首发。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 复兴号CR400BF，图片来源：人民日报
> 
> *作为中国最新一代的标准动车组，“复兴号”到底有哪些过人之处？*
> 
> 众所周知，咱们中国高铁是在“引进吸收消化再创新”的道路上诞生的，当初从欧洲、日本引进了1型车、2型车、3型车和5型车四种不同的技术平台，这些车型技术路径不同，使咱们用最短的时间“兼收并蓄”，集各家之长。
> 
> 后来，咱们基于这些技术平台造出了自己的高铁，但还是有问题没解决——这些车不能“互联互通”。中国铁道科学研究院首席研究员王悦明介绍，这些技术平台的标准系统不统一，没有做到标准化统型，不仅司机的操作台不一样，连车厢里的定员座位都不一样，无法相互替代。一旦某节车出现故障，需要组织乘客换乘，临时调来的车很可能出现要么“挂不上”，要么“缺座位”。
> 
> 还记得今年5月，“围棋国手连笑坐高铁被强制降座”的新闻吗？当时，连笑搭乘高铁从北京赶往杭州，由于列车设备故障调用备用列车，备用列车与原列车型号不一致、座位不对应，结果他由一等座被换到了二等座。唉，每次遇到这种事儿，列车长内心也是一千匹羊驼奔跑的，“宝宝心里苦啊，不是我不安排大家按原位就坐，而是这个备用列车型号不一样，就没装这么多座位啊！”
> 
> 不仅列车上有这种尴尬，因为车型标准不统一，每种车都需要有备用车停在车站应急，动车检修的车间也要把4种车的零部件全配备，甚至高铁司机也要把各种车型都学习一遍。
> 
> 为了打造适合中国国情、路情的高速动车组设计制造平台，实现中国高速铁路动车组自主化、标准化和系列化，在中国铁路总公司主导下，中国铁道科学研究院技术牵头，集合中车集团及相关企业的力量，开展了中国标准动车组设计研制工作。
> 
> *中国标准动车组的“中国”，就意味着高铁从最早的“洋基因”、“混血”、“以我为主”，现在由内而外都是“纯中国”了，*特别是软件全部是自主开发。在高速动车组254项重要标准中，中国标准占84%。中国标准动车组整体设计以及车体、转向架、牵引、制动、网络等关键技术都是我国自主研发，具有完全自主知识产权。
> 
> 中国标准动车组的“标准”，意味着今后所有高铁列车都能连挂运营，互联互通。只要是相同速度等级的车，不管哪个工厂出品，不管是哪个平台出品，都能连挂运营，不同速度等级的车也能相互救援。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR400AF和CR400BF，AF和AB用以区分不同的生产厂商
> 
> *与“和谐号”相比，“复兴号”有啥不一样的地方呢？*
> 
> 第一，“寿命”更长！中国标准动车组在降低全寿命周期成本、进一步提高安全冗余等方面加大了创新力度。为适应中国地域广阔、温度横跨正负40℃、长距离、高强度等运行需求，“复兴号”进行了60万公里运用考核，比欧洲标准还多了20万公里。最终，整车性能指标实现较大提升，“复兴号”的设计寿命达到了30年，而“和谐号”是20年。
> 
> 第二，“身材”更好！采用全新低阻力流线型头型和车体平顺化设计，车型看起来线条更优雅，跑起来也更节能。坐过“和谐号”的朋友都会发现，动车组车顶有个“鼓包”，那其实是受电弓和空调系统。咱们“复兴号”把这个“鼓包”下沉到了车顶下的风道系统中，使列车不仅看起来更美，列车阻力比既有CRH380系列降低7.5%－12.3%，列车在350公里时速下运行，人均百公里能耗下降17%左右。
> 
> 第三，“容量”更大！从外面看“复兴号”身材更好了，登车后，旅客还会惊异于空间更大，因为列车高度从3700毫米增高到了4050毫米。虽然断面增加、空间增大的情况下，按时速350公里试验运行，列车运行阻力、人均百公里能耗和车内噪声明显下降，而且有心的乘客还会发现，座位间距更宽敞。
> 
> 第四，舒适度更高！“复兴号”空调系统充分考虑减小车外压力波的影响，通过隧道或交会时减小耳部不适感；列车设有多种照明控制模式，可根据旅客需求提供不同的光线环境。当然更值得喜大普奔的是，车厢内实现了WiFi网络全覆盖。当然，这个连接效果如何，还有待乘客们上车检验。
> 
> 第五，“警惕性”更高！“复兴号”设置智能化感知系统，建立强大的安全监测系统，全车部署了2500余项监测点，比以往监测点最多的车型还多出约500个，能够对走行部状态、轴承温度、冷却系统温度、制动系统状态、客室环境进行全方位实时监测。它可以采集各种车辆状态信息1500余项，为全方位、多维度故障诊断、维修提供支持。
> 
> 此外，列车出现异常时，可自动报警或预警，并能根据安全策略自动采取限速或停车措施。在车头部和车厢连接处，还增设碰撞吸能装置，在低速运行中出现意外碰撞使，可通过装置变形，提高动车组被动防护能力。
> 
> *“具有完全自主知识产权的中国标准动车组将在印尼高铁项目中使用，‘复兴号’也将是中国高铁‘走出去’的主力军。”*中国铁路总公司总工程师、中国工程院院士何华武说。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 复兴号驾驶舱操控台，图片来源：人民日报客户端
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/Industry/2017_06_25_414985.shtml
> 
> @AndrewJin


观网老司机！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> IT IS OFFICIAL
> CR400 is named Fuxing (Rejuvenation)
> Tomorrow, the very first official journey on Beijing-Shanghai HSR



Another milestone. Long live, Dragon!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*New trains ease pressure off busy Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-06-25 15:24

Two new bullet train models will be put into operation on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway line from Monday.

The first model, CR400AF, will depart from the Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 am and travel towards Shanghai, and the second model, CR400BF, will leave the Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing at the same time. The information was released by the China Railway Corp, the State-owned rail operator.

The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway has become the nation's busiest high-speed rail link, with an average of about 505,000 passenger trips taken each day.

Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, announced the new trains would be called "_Fuxing_", otherwise known as "Rejuvenation" in English. He released this information at a naming ceremony in Beijing's Daxing district on Sunday.

He said the word rejuvenation has been widely employed by the Chinese government, referring to the goal of achieving the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation. Prior to the latest models, all of the country's bullet trains were labeled with the word "Harmony" on the exterior of each model.

Lu added the new train models were mainly developed based on China's railway standards and technologies, and were designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transport patterns.

According to designers at the China Academy of Railway Sciences, the models would travel at a speed of about 350 kilometers per hour; however, the maximum speed of each model will be 400 kph.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, announced the new trains would be called "_Fuxing_", otherwise known as "Rejuvenation" in English. He released this information at a naming ceremony in Beijing's Daxing district on Sunday.
> 
> He said the word rejuvenation has been widely employed by the Chinese government, referring to the goal of achieving the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation. Prior to the latest models, all of the country's bullet trains were labeled with the word "Harmony" on the exterior of each model.



First, "harmony" and now "rejuvenation." Next is perhaps "the New Norm."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *New trains ease pressure off busy Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail*
> By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-06-25 15:24
> 
> Two new bullet train models will be put into operation on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway line from Monday.
> 
> The first model, CR400AF, will depart from the Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 am and travel towards Shanghai, and the second model, CR400BF, will leave the Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing at the same time. The information was released by the China Railway Corp, the State-owned rail operator.
> 
> The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway has become the nation's busiest high-speed rail link, with an average of about 505,000 passenger trips taken each day.
> 
> Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, announced the new trains would be called "_Fuxing_", otherwise known as "Rejuvenation" in English. He released this information at a naming ceremony in Beijing's Daxing district on Sunday.
> 
> He said the word rejuvenation has been widely employed by the Chinese government, referring to the goal of achieving the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation. Prior to the latest models, all of the country's bullet trains were labeled with the word "Harmony" on the exterior of each model.
> 
> Lu added the new train models were mainly developed based on China's railway standards and technologies, and were designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transport patterns.
> 
> According to designers at the China Academy of Railway Sciences, the models would travel at a speed of about 350 kilometers per hour; however, the maximum speed of each model will be 400 kph.


Remember they use to say our trains were empty. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

http://www.chinanews.com/m/gn/2017/06-25/8260539.shtml

http://video.chinanews.com/tvmining...5/CCTVNEWS_1500000_20170625_25075134_0_40.mp4


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> Remember they use to say our trains were empty. LOL


No train is emptier than those empty trains in EU and US, total waste of money.







4200 bullet trains per day.
6 billion trips so far.



TaiShang said:


> First, "harmony" and now "rejuvenation." Next is perhaps "the New Norm."



China Dream?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

AndrewJin said:


> No train is emptier than those empty trains in EU and US, total waste of money.
> 
> 
> View attachment 406238
> 
> 
> 4200 bullet trains per day.
> 6 billion trips so far.
> 
> 
> 
> China Dream?
> View attachment 406240
> View attachment 406241


LOL, I actually sat the Paris-Brussels train before, there was only 2 passengers in my car at peak hour time around 10 am.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> LOL, I actually sat the Paris-Brussels train before, there was only 2 passengers in my car at peak hour time around 10 am.


Very typical scene in EU.

Late this year we will inaugurate many new HSRs in Western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> China Dream?



Definitely beautiful.



Han Patriot said:


> Remember they use to say our trains were empty. LOL



Ghost trains, LOL. Do we have some over-zealous western (FAKE) news reporter to report on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Today is a big day for CR - a new page has turned in the history and record book of China Railway High-speed 




A photo taken on June 25 shows the newly launched bullet train in Beijing. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)




Photo taken on June 25, 2017 shows the CR400BF model of China's new electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)




Crew members stand next to the CR400AF model of China's new electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)




Staff members stand next to the CR400BF model of China's new electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)




People attend a naming ceremony for the new models of China's electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)




A naming ceremony of the new bullet train is held in Beijing, June 25, 2017. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)




People attend a naming ceremony for the new models of China's electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)




People attend a naming ceremony for the new models of China's electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

*New bullet trains to depart on Monday*

2017-06-26 10:13

China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China will put two new bullet train models into operation on Monday on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway.

The CR400AF will depart from the Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m., traveling toward Shanghai, while the CR400BF will leave Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station bound for Beijing at the same time, according to China Railway Corp, the State-owned rail operator.

The line is the nation's busiest high-speed link, carrying on average some 505,000 passenger trips a day.

At a naming ceremony at a maintenance facility in Beijing's Daxing district on Sunday morning, Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, said the new trains would be called "Rejuvenation".

The word rejuvenation has been widely employed by the central leadership to refer to its goals of achieving the "great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation". Prior to the new trains, all of the country's bullet trains carried the designation "Harmony".

The new trains were developed mainly based on China's railway standards and technologies and were designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transportation patterns, Lu said.

They will travel at a speed of about 350 kilometers per hour, though their maximum speed is 400 km/h, according to designers at the China Academy of Railway Sciences.

China's defunct railway ministry, which was replaced in part by China Railway Corp, launched the research and development for the Chinese-standard bullet trains in 2012 with engineers from 30 institutes and companies.

The trains now running on the country's high-speed rail network have been designed and built in accordance with various foreign standards.

This forces China Railway Corp to run a number of different support and maintenance programs for trains made to different specifications, keeping operating and support costs high. The lack of a Chinese-standard bullet train has also hampered the nation's efforts to export its rail technology and products.

Compared with in-service bullet trains, the new models feature longer service life－they can operate 30 years, while the existing ones can be used for 20 years. They also have streamlined designs that allow lower power consumption and more space for each passenger, said Zhang Bo, a designer from the China Academy of Railway Sciences.

He said the overall design and all of the key parts on the new bullet trains, such as traction, brake and control software, were developed solely by Chinese engineers.

He Huawu, chief engineer of China Railway Corp, said his company will gradually replace all in-service bullet trains with Chinese-standard types. "The move will greatly reduce our production, operational and maintenance costs, and will help us export our railway equipment, trains and technologies," he said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-26/262844.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Today is a big day for CR - a new page has turned in the history and record book of China Railway High-speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo taken on June 25 shows the newly launched bullet train in Beijing. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 25, 2017 shows the CR400BF model of China's new electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crew members stand next to the CR400AF model of China's new electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff members stand next to the CR400BF model of China's new electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People attend a naming ceremony for the new models of China's electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A naming ceremony of the new bullet train is held in Beijing, June 25, 2017. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People attend a naming ceremony for the new models of China's electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People attend a naming ceremony for the new models of China's electric multiple unit (EMU) train "Fuxing" in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2017. China holds complete intellectual property rights of "Fuxing" high speed trains. Two new "Fuxing" trains will debut on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2017 in Beijing and Shanghai at the same time. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)
> 
> *New bullet trains to depart on Monday*
> 
> 2017-06-26 10:13
> 
> China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> China will put two new bullet train models into operation on Monday on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway.
> 
> The CR400AF will depart from the Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m., traveling toward Shanghai, while the CR400BF will leave Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station bound for Beijing at the same time, according to China Railway Corp, the State-owned rail operator.
> 
> The line is the nation's busiest high-speed link, carrying on average some 505,000 passenger trips a day.
> 
> At a naming ceremony at a maintenance facility in Beijing's Daxing district on Sunday morning, Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, said the new trains would be called "Rejuvenation".
> 
> The word rejuvenation has been widely employed by the central leadership to refer to its goals of achieving the "great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation". Prior to the new trains, all of the country's bullet trains carried the designation "Harmony".
> 
> The new trains were developed mainly based on China's railway standards and technologies and were designed to be better adapted to China's environment and rail transportation patterns, Lu said.
> 
> They will travel at a speed of about 350 kilometers per hour, though their maximum speed is 400 km/h, according to designers at the China Academy of Railway Sciences.
> 
> China's defunct railway ministry, which was replaced in part by China Railway Corp, launched the research and development for the Chinese-standard bullet trains in 2012 with engineers from 30 institutes and companies.
> 
> The trains now running on the country's high-speed rail network have been designed and built in accordance with various foreign standards.
> 
> This forces China Railway Corp to run a number of different support and maintenance programs for trains made to different specifications, keeping operating and support costs high. The lack of a Chinese-standard bullet train has also hampered the nation's efforts to export its rail technology and products.
> 
> Compared with in-service bullet trains, the new models feature longer service life－they can operate 30 years, while the existing ones can be used for 20 years. They also have streamlined designs that allow lower power consumption and more space for each passenger, said Zhang Bo, a designer from the China Academy of Railway Sciences.
> 
> He said the overall design and all of the key parts on the new bullet trains, such as traction, brake and control software, were developed solely by Chinese engineers.
> 
> He Huawu, chief engineer of China Railway Corp, said his company will gradually replace all in-service bullet trains with Chinese-standard types. "The move will greatly reduce our production, operational and maintenance costs, and will help us export our railway equipment, trains and technologies," he said.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-26/262844.shtml


Train G123 has just arrived in Shanghai (11:05-16:50, 11 stops).
I am waiting for my friends to upload their photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

Bird's-eye view: China's new bullet train leaving railway station in Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*REJUVENATION! 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Train G123 has just arrived in Shanghai (11:05-16:50, 11 stops).
> I am waiting for my friends to upload their photos!


I can't upload video, check this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> I can't upload video, check this ...
> View attachment 406410


Your own photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Your own photo?


Yes my own, and this as well, screenshot from video so not clear. I will send you video separately.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes my own, and this as well, screenshot from video so not clear. I will send you video separately.
> 
> View attachment 406415


Did you know this train would be the inauguration journey?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Did you know this train would be the inauguration journey?


Ah this is from the day before, not today, I should've changed my schedule, damn! Let's wait for other friends to post and see how's it like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Ah this is from the day before, not today, I should've changed my schedule, damn! Let's wait for other friends to post and see how's it like.



Try the following trains when you take Beijing-Shanghai HSR next time.

26 June- 30 June: train G123 G124 G155 G156
From 1 July, G1 G2 G3 G4 G12 G107 G142 G143





I strongly recommend train G1 G2 G3 G4, only stop at Nanjing South.
Total time: 4h49min

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Try the following trains when you take Beijing-Shanghai HSR next time.
> 
> 26 June- 30 June: train G123 G124 G155 G156
> From 1 July, G1 G2 G3 G4 G12 G107 G142 G143
> View attachment 406422
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend train G1 G2 G3 G4, only stop at Nanjing South.
> Total time: 4h49min


Thanks, must try the new CR400! But it's always fully booked even weekend, I have to fly if didn't book ticket at least 2-3 days in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks, must try the new CR400! But it's always fully booked, I have to fly if didn't book ticket at least 2-3 days in advance.


Need a second Beijing-Shanghai HSR!!!
Also a second Shanghai-Nanjing HSR.
So between Shanghai and Nanjing, 4 HSRs!

*DAY OF INAUGURATION
CR400 spotted along Beijing-Shanghai HSR

Langfang Station
*





*Xuzhou East*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Need a second Beijing-Shanghai HSR!!!
> Also a second Shanghai-Nanjing HSR.
> So between Shanghai and Nanjing, 4 HSRs!


Absolutely, I will take HSR for anything distance less than 5 hours ride, hate flying, see this: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-airports-lead-the-world-so-why-the-delays.503572/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Absolutely, I will take HSR for anything distance less than 5 hours ride, hate flying, see this: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-airports-lead-the-world-so-why-the-delays.503572/



Haha, I hate flights of any kinds....
VIP class on bullet trains is your very premium choice!
VIP class on CR400 is even more comfortable compared to CRH380 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Haha, I hate flights of any kinds....
> VIP class on bullet trains is your very premium choice!
> VIP class on CR400 is even more comfortable compared to CRH380 series.


The new cabin ambience looks nice, I like beige color seat more than red, more cosy feeling. Sure will ride a lot in coming days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Guys, does it mean the HSR is operating at 350km/h now? Fuxing is designed for 400km/h.


----------



## TaiShang

A technician examines a CR400AF train parked in the maintenance shed in Beijing on the morning of June 26, 2017, prior to its departure for Shanghai to inaugurate the "Fuxing" high-speed service. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]















The bullet train driver checks all dashboard meters and talks via a walkie-talkie with the technicians examining the CR400AF train on the morning of June 26, 2017, prior to departure for Shanghai to inaugurate the "Fuxing" high-speed service. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]

​

Staff members of the Beijing South Railway Station raise a banner that reads "Congratulations on the Inauguration of the China-Standard Fuxing EMU Train" on the morning of June 26, 2017, shortly before the train headed for Shanghai to inaugurate of the "Fuxing" high-speed service. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]































http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/27/content_41103820_18.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-06/26/content_29890640.htm

OK. Officially 350km/hr is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-06/26/content_29890640.htm
> 
> OK. Officially 350km/hr is back


5 hours is not 350km/h.
Now lots of Beijing-Shanghai bullet trains spend less than 5 hours at 300km/h.
350km/h will mean 3-4 hours.
Operating speed for all is still 300-310km/h.
Let's wait.
There is much politics in it, plane industry, blah blah blah.
It's never about technology.

*Behind a successful inauguration *
*









*



TaiShang said:


> A technician examines a CR400AF train parked in the maintenance shed in Beijing on the morning of June 26, 2017, prior to its departure for Shanghai to inaugurate the "Fuxing" high-speed service. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet train driver checks all dashboard meters and talks via a walkie-talkie with the technicians examining the CR400AF train on the morning of June 26, 2017, prior to departure for Shanghai to inaugurate the "Fuxing" high-speed service. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Staff members of the Beijing South Railway Station raise a banner that reads "Congratulations on the Inauguration of the China-Standard Fuxing EMU Train" on the morning of June 26, 2017, shortly before the train headed for Shanghai to inaugurate of the "Fuxing" high-speed service. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/27/content_41103820_18.htm


For this moment, thousands of people have been fighting for five years!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

AndrewJin said:


> 5 hours is not 350km/h.
> Now lots of Beijing-Shanghai bullet trains spend less than 5 hours at 300km/h.
> 350km/h will mean 3-4 hours.
> Operating speed for all is still 300-310km/h.
> Let's wait.
> There is much politics in it, plane industry, blah blah blah.
> It's never about technology.
> 
> *Behind a successful inauguration *
> *
> View attachment 406759
> View attachment 406762
> View attachment 406761
> *
> 
> 
> For this moment, thousands of people have been fighting for five years!


3 -4 hours would kill the whole airline industry. I guess there is a delicate balance between HSR and flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

505k passengers on an average day on Beijing-Shanghai HSR
4200 services per day
60% passengers buy tickets online 
Can't wait for new HSRs in Western China to open within months.....

*China's new high-speed train debuts on Beijing-Shanghai route*

*



*

BEIJING, June 26 (Xinhua) -- China's next generation bullet train "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line on Monday.

A CR400AF model departed Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m. for Shanghai. At the same time, the CR400BF model left Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing.

The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU),boast top speeds of 400 kilometers an hour and a consistent speed of 350 kilometers an hour.

The train was designed and manufactured by China.

The train includes a sophisticated monitoring system that constantly checks its performance and automatically slows the train in case of emergencies or abnormal conditions.

Thanks to a remote data-transmission system, a control center will be able to monitor the train in real time.

Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp., operator of the new train, said "Fuxing" (rejuvenation), underpins the unique role that high-speed railway has played in China's economic and social development.

Previous bullet trains featured the characters "Hexiehao" (harmony), on the exterior of each train.

China has the world's longest railway network, 22,000 kilometers by the end of 2016, about 60 percent of the world's total.

Beijing-Shanghai railway line is China's busiest route, used by 50,5000 passengers daily.





A passenger takes selfies with China's new bullet train "Fuxing" at Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 26, 2017. China's next generation bullet train "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line on Monday. A CR400AF model departed Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m. for Shanghai. At the same time, the CR400BF model left Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers an hour and a consistent speed of 350 kilometers an hour. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)





Photo taken on June 26, 2017 shows the China's new bullet train "Fuxing" arriving at the platform of Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China. China's next generation bullet train "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line on Monday. A CR400AF model departed Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m. for Shanghai. At the same time, the CR400BF model left Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers an hour and a consistent speed of 350 kilometers an hour. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong) 





A China's new bullet train "Fuxing" pulls out from Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 26, 2017. China's next generation bullet train "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line on Monday. A CR400AF model departed Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m. for Shanghai. At the same time, the CR400BF model left Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers an hour and a consistent speed of 350 kilometers an hour. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)





Passengers board G123 train, a China's new high-speed train, in Beijing, capital of China, June 26, 2017. Two China-standard new high-speed trains, whose design and intellectual property rights are completely owned by China, started operation on Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway line on Monday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)





Staffs work at the cockpit of "Fuxing" G124 train which leaves from Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing, east of China, June 26, 2017. China's next generation bullet train "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line on Monday. A CR400AF model departed Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m. for Shanghai. At the same time, the CR400BF model left Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers an hour and a consistent speed of 350 kilometers an hour. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



Han Patriot said:


> 3 -4 hours would kill the whole airline industry. I guess there is a delicate balance between HSR and flight.


Yes, already killed between Wuhan and Guangzhou, 900km, perfect for bullet trains.
1000-1500km very fierce competition between trains and flights, depending on speed and price
>1500km, no competition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Time is the essence of everything *

*China to roll out new class of bullet trains*





A naming ceremony for a Fuxing class bullet train is held in Beijing on Sunday. (Photo/Xinhua)

*CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles will deliver 25 new generation engines*

*China's rail vehicle manufacturer will roll out 25 new generation bullet trains worth up to $1.84 billion in October.*

An insider at CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, which built the state-of-the-art locomotives, confirmed they would be handed over to the parent company, China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, in the fall.

"This is another example of the company's ability to develop and manufacture high-tech trains," the manager, who requested anonymity, said. "It also helps manufacturing here."

The "Fuxing" class bullet trains adopted wholly self-developed core technologies and are built under a unified Chinese standard. Each train sells for between 400 million yuan ($58.8 million) to 500 million yuan.

Four of the 25 new engines have already been delivered to the parent company, while two models, CR400AF and CR400BF, are going through trials on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail line, the manager said.

"The Fuxing class trains are designed to travel at 350 kilometers per hour on average with a maximum speed of 400 km/h," designers at the China Academy of Railway Sciences, or CARS, revealed in a statement.

CRRC will obviously be hoping to find overseas buyers for its new locomotives.

Zhao Hongwei, chief engineer with CARS, said the bullet trains with an average speed of 350 km/h, are suitable for long-range mainlines such as Beijing-Guangzhou line, as well as intercity lines such as the Beijing-Tianjin route.

"In the future, production of the new trains would definitely surge," Zhao was quoted as saying by Chinanews.com.

Apart from upgrading China's bullet train sector, these latest models were also designed and produced for the export market, according to the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles insider.

"They can be manufactured to the needs of foreign customers," the manager said. "After all, production standards and operating environments can vary in different countries and regions."

Last year, revenue from CRRC's listed arm CRRC Corp Ltd reached almost 230 billion yuan with export orders contributing more than 8 percent of overall turnover.

This has helped CRRC develop and grow by pumping resources into research.





A man takes a photo with a Fuxing bullet train before its departure for Shanghai from Beijing. (Photo/Xinhua)
At first, China had to import key components from Germany's Siemens AG and Alstom Group of France. But advances in bullet technology locally are starting to change the landscape.

"China has been speeding up efforts to develop its own core components and standards," said Li Sha, an analyst at GF Securities Co Ltd. "The initiative will accelerate the pace of replacing foreign technologies with self-developed ones."

Li also pointed out that these latest high-speed models will boost business opportunities for domestic manufacturers.

Steel for wheel construction used to be imported, but now two Chinese publicly traded companies have been certified to supply the high-grade material.

"Maanshan Iron & Steel Co Ltd in Anhui province and Taiyuan Heavy Industry Co Ltd in Shanxi province have been given the green light to do the work," Li said.

Already the domestic market for bullet trains in China could hit 400 billion yuan within a decade, according to the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles insider.

Still, compared to Europe and Japan, China developed its high-speed rail industry late.

Yet during the past decade the country has made tremendous progress and now has the world's longest high-speed network, covering 22,340 km.

At the same time, Chinese companies are more competitive to Western rivals.

A report by the BBC, the global television and media company based in the United Kingdom, showed construction costs were significantly lower than in Europe or the United States.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/06-30/263542.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*New bullet sleeper train in use*
2017-07-03 14:22 Editor:Yao Lan

Passengers travel on a new high-speed sleeper train on the Beijing-Shanghai line, July 1, 2017. China has started using new double-decker sleeper trains that are reportedly comfortable, able to meet diverse requirements and better protect passenger’s privacy as each seat is designed like an independent compartment. The operating speed of the trains is 250 kilometers per hour and there is room onboard for 880 passengers. (Photo/VCG)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway starts joint test in Sichuan section*

Xinhua| 2017-07-03 22:12:31|Editor: An





A train runs during a joint test of Sichuan section of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in Jiangyou, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 3, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, started a joint test Monday in its Sichuan section. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin) 





A train runs during a joint test of Sichuan section of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in Jiangyou, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 3, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, started a joint test Monday in its Sichuan section. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)





The train for a joint test of Sichuan section of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway is seen at a railway station in Jiangyou, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 3, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, started a joint test Monday in its Sichuan section. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)





Technicians collect data during a joint test of Sichuan section of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 3, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, started a joint test Monday in its Sichuan section. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)





A train runs on Wangjiaba Bridge during a joint test of Sichuan section of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in Jiangyou, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 3, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway, the first high-speed railway travelling through the Qinling Mountains with projected speed of 250 kilometers per hour, started a joint test Monday in its Sichuan section. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China tests its first intercity train powered by new energy*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 11:33, July 04, 2017





(Yuan Dan/Changchun Daily)​
China’s first intercity train that is powered by new energy is being tested in Inner Mongolia, said the developer, CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd.

Able to shift its power source between the grid and batteries, the train can cover a range of over 200 kilometers using its off-grid power source. The technology allows the train to run on tracks of different standards.

The train will be powered by the grid and will use its batteries in areas where power is unavailable. Its top speed could reach 160 kilometers per hour.

The development of the train is significant because it can play a role in China’s accelerating urbanization and regional integration, according to experts.

Not only does the new train combine the functions of high-speed and light-rail trains, but experts think it will give China greater voice in terms of international standards.

China’s electric railway network has grown in recent years. But natural reserves and tourist sites also limit that expansion because of possible damage to the natural landscape and even regional ecologies. Using its off-grid power source, the new-energy train can cross those areas.

Thanks to new sound-proof materials and optimized sound insulation, the train noise is reduced. In addition, the train offers an onboard wireless networks.

The new-energy train could also play an important role in countries along the Belt and Road, experts said. Some of these countries are still using single track railways with complicated signal systems for both passengers and freights. New-energy trains would improve transportation efficiency and quality without constructing new railways or changing signal systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China to build world's most challenging railway *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-05 13:25:33_|_Editor: ying_





CHENGDU, July 5 (Xinhua) -- Breathtaking scenery and breathtaking dangers -- both will face Chinese engineers as they embark on building the world's most difficult railway.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second railway into southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. The line will go through the southeast of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the world's most geologically active areas.

"The construction and operation of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway must overcome the biggest risks in the world," said You Yong, chief engineer of the Institute of Mountain Hazards and Environment of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), who is leading a scientific and technological support team to avoid disasters in the mountains.

China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co. Ltd., which is designing the line, said it will run from Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, through Ya'an and Kangding, and enter Tibet via Qamdo. It will then go through Nyingchi and Shannan prefectures before arriving at Lhasa, capital of Tibet. The total construction length will be about 1,700 kilometers and it will cost 250 billion yuan (about 36.88 billion U.S. dollars)

Construction has begun on the two ends of the railway. The section between Chengdu and Ya'an is expected to open in June 2018. The feasibility study on the section between Ya'an and Kangding has been completed. The section between Lhasa and Nyingchi is under construction.

However, the section from Kangding to Nyingchi -- the most difficult and the longest section -- is still under design. Its construction is expected to begin in 2019 and could take about seven years, according to the China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co. Ltd.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be a major line in the western China rail network, connecting Tibet and more developed central and eastern regions. The design speed is from 160 kilometers per hour to 200 kilometers per hour. On completion, the travel time by train from Chengdu to Lhasa will be cut from 48 hours to about 13 hours.

You Yong, who has spent almost 30 years studying mountain hazards, said the line will traverse the eastern Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, which has sharp changes in terrain.

The active geological structure of the region causes strong earthquakes. The railway will go through earthquake zones such as the Longmen Mountain and Yarlung Zangbo River seismic belts, You said.

You said the Sichuan-Tibet Railway has four major environmental characteristics: significant terrain elevation differences, strong plate activities, frequent mountain disasters, and a sensitive ecological environment.

Mountain hazards were a major challenge. "The regions along the Sichuan-Tibet Railway have the most developed, most active, most diverse and most serious mountain hazards in China," You said.

"Constructing a railway in such a complicated geological environment will face a lot of scientific and technological difficulties. And the prevention and control of mountain hazards will be key to its success," said You.

The CAS began in 2014 to analyze the mountain hazard distribution patterns and risks, and experiment on disaster prevention along the route.

To date, scientists have identified the basic distribution and activities of mountain hazards, and set up a data bank for the hazards along the route.

Based on analysis of the risks, researchers offered their advice on the route selection and technologies to prevent and control the landslides and debris flows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese train breaks longest mileage record *
gbtimes Beijing
2017/07/05

A train broke the record for the longest mileage in China after finishing its three-day maiden journey on Tuesday.

Starting from Kashgar of Xinjiang Province in northwest China, the train travelled across six provinces and a distance of 5,166 kilometres to Yingtan, Jiangxi Province in east China. 

The whole journey took 72 hours 39 minutes, setting another record for longest duration. Meanwhile, it costs passengers from US$67 to US$181 to take the train.

The previous longest mileage record belonged to the train traveling from Guangzhou to Lhasa with a distance of 4,980 kilometres. In addition, the train from Urumchi to Qiqihar was the previous record holder of the longest train duration, which would cost 67 hours 32 minutes.


Chinese train breaks longest mileage record | gbtimes.com


----------



## JSCh

*Self-developed new train to run on high-speed rail line*
By Wu Yan | chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-07-07 16:09 





A CRH5G train makes its debut before the opening of Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail line, at a maintenance base in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Thursday. [Photo/chinanews.com]

A new train with its two core systems domestically developed made its debut before the opening of Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail line in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Thursday.

The CRH5G train, an electric multiple unit (EMU) train with a speed of 250 km an hour, is equipped with two core systems that have completely independent intellectual property rights, a network control system called "China Brain" and a train contraction system called "China Heart".



A CRH5G train, which has a dolphin-shaped headstock, is seen in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province on Thursday. [Photo/chinanews.com]

Ninety percent of its nine key technologies and 10 matching technologies were also developed in China.

The train is specially designed to cope with the harsh natural conditions, such as extreme temperatures, high humidity, high altitude, sandstorm and strong ultraviolet rays, along the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail line.



A CRH5G train undergoes checks at a maintenance base in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province on Thursday. [Photo/chinanews.com]

The temperature inside the train will be maintained at 24 degree Celsius with high-power air conditioners, even if the temperature outside reaches 40 degree Celsius or minus 40 degree Celsius. When it rains or snows, the train will automatically spray sand on rail to increase the friction.

More than 2,000 sensors and observation points have been installed on the train to monitor major systems and components, even though they themselves have self-protection function, to ensure maximum safety.



A worker checks the CRH5G train at a maintenance base in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province on Thursday. [Photo/chinanews.com]

The appearance of the train has been enhanced with a dolphin-shaped headstock, which can reduce resistance and noise, and the carriages are wider and interiors are more advanced.

To provide passengers a more comfortable journey, the broadcasting system, Wi-Fi, air conditioner control system and dustbin have all been made better.



A view of the interiors of the CRH5G train at a maintenance base in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Thursday. [Photo/chinanews.com]

The train will serve on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail line, which will be put into operation on July 9. The 401-km railway line, linking Baoji of Northwest China's Shaanxi province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu province, will link high-speed rail line network in northwestern China with the country's whole network.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Bullet train connects NW region to the rest of China*

chinadaily.com.cn, July 9, 2017

​ 
A new bullet train that connects Lanzhou in Gansu province and Baoji in Shaanxi province departs from Lanzhou West Railway Station on Sunday morning. The new train cuts the travel time between the two cities from seven hours to two. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 


*China opened a new bullet train on Sunday as the final piece of puzzle linking the less developed northwest region to the rest of the country.*

The new line links Baoji city of Northwest China's Shaanxi province and Lanzhou of Northwest China's Gansu province. To the west, it connects the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed rail, China's westernmost high-speed rail track. To the east, it links the Xuzhou-Zhengzhou high-speed rail to the country's coastal area in the farthest east.

Before the new line, the high-speed rail in the northwestern region, Lanzhou-Xinjiang line, was disconnected with the country's high-speed rail network. The new line fills in the last blank to bring the northwestern region into the network.

The 401-kilometer line has eight stops including Baoji, Tianshui and Qin'an stations. The initial speed is 250 km per hour. It cuts rail travel time between the two cities from seven hours down to two, according to China Railway Corp, the nation's rail service provider.

​
The new bullet train links Baoji with Lanzhou. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 



The new bullet train links Baoji with Lanzhou. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-07/09/content_41181042.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Bullet train connects NW region to the rest of China*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 11:10, July 09, 2017



A new bullet train that connects Lanzhou in Gansu province and Baoji in Shaanxi province departs from Lanzhou West Railway Station on Sunday morning. The new train cuts the travel time between the two cities from seven hours to two. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China opened a new bullet train on Sunday as the final piece of puzzle linking the less developed northwest region to the rest of the country.

The new line links Baoji city of Northwest China's Shaanxi province and Lanzhou of Northwest China's Gansu province. To the west, it connects the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed rail, China's westernmost high-speed rail track. To the east, it links the Xuzhou-Zhengzhou high-speed rail to the country's coastal area in the farthest east.

Before the new line, the high-speed rail in the northwestern region, Lanzhou-Xinjiang line, was disconnected with the country's high-speed rail network. The new line fills in the last blank to bring the northwestern region into the network.

The 401-kilometer line has eight stops including Baoji, Tianshui and Qin'an stations. The initial speed is 250 km per hour. It cuts rail travel time between the two cities from seven hours down to two, according to China Railway Corp, the nation's rail service provider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Lanzhou to Beijing, 9 hrs
Lanzhou to Shanghai, 10 hrs
Lanzhou to Guangzhou, 11 hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Video for the test run.





* New high-speed railway along ancient Silk Road to open *
New China TV
Published on Jun 17, 2017

A high-speed railway linking Baoji and Lanzhou in northwest China is about to open in July. It's a key part of China's high-speed rail network and connects 2 other routes along the ancient Silk Road.


----------



## JSCh

* New high-speed rail in NW China completes national network *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-09 13:57:55_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_















A bullet train leaves the Baoji South Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 9, 2017. The high speed railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, was officially put into operation on Saturday. It will cut travel time from Lanzhou to Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi, from 6 to 3 hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New high-speed rail in NW China completes national network*

A new high speed railway linking Baoji city in northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Lanzhou, capital of neighboring Gansu Province, started operation Sunday.

Thanks to the new route, northwest China's Gansu and Qinghai provinces as well as Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region have been connected to the national high-speed rail network.

The Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed rail is 401 kilometers long with an operation speed of 250 km per hour. Construction began in 2012. The rail line slashes the travel time between Xi'an and Lanzhou to three hours from the previous six hours, according local rail authorities.

The 1,776-km Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed rail was operational at the end of 2014, but was unable to reach central and eastern China as the Baoji-Lanzhou line was still under construction.

The new rail line will boost outbound passenger flow from the northwest and improve transport capacity on the Eurasian rail corridor.


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nation...hina-completes-national-network/shdaily.shtml

A bullet train leaves the Baoji South Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 9, 2017. The high speed railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, was officially put into operation on Saturday. It will cut travel time from Lanzhou to Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi, from 6 to 3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Bao-Lan High Speed Railway Puts Into Operation on July 9th*

Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway is due to open on July 9th, 2017. By way of this new line, the north west China provinces and regions including Gansu, Qinghai and Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region are expected to completely integrate into the rapidly developing high speed railway network of the country. Trains running on or by way of Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway accept reservation at 16:00 on July 6th, 2017.





☝ Map of Bao-Lan High Speed Railway​
The 401-kilometer-long Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway starts from Baoji City of Shaanxi Province, via Tianshui City, Qin'an County, Tongwei County, Dingxi City and ends at Lanzhou City of Gansu Province. It has 8 stops along the way, naming Baoji South Station, Dongcha Station, Tianshui South Station, Qin'an Station, Tongwei Station, Dingxi North Station, Yuzhong Station and Lanzhou West Station. It has a designated speed of 250 kilometers per hour.

Construction work on Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway was started in the end of year 2012. In March 2017, work on integration test and commissioning (ITC) was commenced.

Initially, 42 pairs of EMU trains are assigned on the railway line. Train Travel time is about 2 hours from Baoji to Lanzhou or 3 hours from Xi'an to Lanzhou.

Connecting with Xi'an-Baoji High Speed Railway to the east and Lanzhou-Urumqi High Speed Railway to the west, Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway is the western section of Xuzhou-Lanzhou High Speed Railway which is an important railway line in China National "Eight Vertical and Eight Horizontal" high speed railway network. Besides of Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway, Xuzhou-Lanzhou High Speed Railway is composed of Xuzhou-Zhengzhou High Speed Railway, Zhengzhou-Xi'an High Speed Railway and Xi'an-Baoji High Speed Railway that have already been in operation. The opening of Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway comes up with the full operation of Xuzhou-Lanzhou High Speed Railway which connects the East China, the Central China and the Northwest China together.

Tourist Attractions along Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway are Baoji Famen Temple, Tianshui Maijishan Grottoes, Qin'an Dadiwan Site, Tongwei Qinjia & Xushu Park and Lanzhou Yellow River Mother Sculpture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Xuzhou-Lianyungang, ASAP!


----------



## ShoutB

due to Pakistan India is not able to achieve this. bloody hell this country has created lot's of trouble in South asia.. neither developing itself not letting others develop.


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Bao-Lan High Speed Railway Puts Into Operation on July 9th*
> 
> Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway is due to open on July 9th, 2017. By way of this new line, the north west China provinces and regions including Gansu, Qinghai and Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region are expected to completely integrate into the rapidly developing high speed railway network of the country. Trains running on or by way of Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway accept reservation at 16:00 on July 6th, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☝ Map of Bao-Lan High Speed Railway​
> The 401-kilometer-long Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway starts from Baoji City of Shaanxi Province, via Tianshui City, Qin'an County, Tongwei County, Dingxi City and ends at Lanzhou City of Gansu Province. It has 8 stops along the way, naming Baoji South Station, Dongcha Station, Tianshui South Station, Qin'an Station, Tongwei Station, Dingxi North Station, Yuzhong Station and Lanzhou West Station. It has a designated speed of 250 kilometers per hour.
> 
> Construction work on Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway was started in the end of year 2012. In March 2017, work on integration test and commissioning (ITC) was commenced.
> 
> Initially, 42 pairs of EMU trains are assigned on the railway line. Train Travel time is about 2 hours from Baoji to Lanzhou or 3 hours from Xi'an to Lanzhou.
> 
> Connecting with Xi'an-Baoji High Speed Railway to the east and Lanzhou-Urumqi High Speed Railway to the west, Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway is the western section of Xuzhou-Lanzhou High Speed Railway which is an important railway line in China National "Eight Vertical and Eight Horizontal" high speed railway network. Besides of Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway, Xuzhou-Lanzhou High Speed Railway is composed of Xuzhou-Zhengzhou High Speed Railway, Zhengzhou-Xi'an High Speed Railway and Xi'an-Baoji High Speed Railway that have already been in operation. The opening of Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway comes up with the full operation of Xuzhou-Lanzhou High Speed Railway which connects the East China, the Central China and the Northwest China together.
> 
> Tourist Attractions along Baoji-Lanzhou High Speed Railway are Baoji Famen Temple, Tianshui Maijishan Grottoes, Qin'an Dadiwan Site, Tongwei Qinjia & Xushu Park and Lanzhou Yellow River Mother Sculpture.



Finally, a real interconnecting national network!








cirr said:


> Xuzhou-Lianyungang, ASAP!


That section is not something I am concerned about. 
Baoji-Lanzhou HSR is definitely the bottleneck of SILK ROAD HSR.
Now, we can take bullet trains directly to Gansu and Xinjiang provinces. 

Passengers view a performance on the bullet train D2685 that starts from Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 9, 2017. A new high speed railway linking Baoji city in northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Lanzhou, capital of neighboring Gansu Province, started operation Sunday. Thanks to the new route, northwest China's Gansu and Qinghai provinces as well as Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region have been connected to the national high-speed rail network. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)





A train driver drives the bullet train D2685 that starts from Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 9, 2017. A new high speed railway linking Baoji city in northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Lanzhou, capital of neighboring Gansu Province, started operation Sunday. Thanks to the new route, northwest China's Gansu and Qinghai provinces as well as Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region have been connected to the national high-speed rail network. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)





Photo taken on July 9, 2017 shows a bullet train running on a bridge in Tianshui, northwest China's Gansu Province. A new high speed railway linking Baoji city in northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Lanzhou, capital of neighboring Gansu Province, started operation Sunday. Thanks to the new route, northwest China's Gansu and Qinghai provinces as well as Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region have been connected to the national high-speed rail network. (Xinhua/Li Zenghui)





Photo taken on July 9, 2017 shows a bullet train running in Dingxi, northwest China's Gansu Province. A new high speed railway linking Baoji city in northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Lanzhou, capital of neighboring Gansu Province, started operation Sunday. Thanks to the new route, northwest China's Gansu and Qinghai provinces as well as Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region have been connected to the national high-speed rail network. (Xinhua/Wang Kexian)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

ShoutB said:


> bloody hell t*his country has created lot's of trouble* in South asia.. neither developing itself not letting others develop.


You mean India ? Yes I agree, she's extremely troublesome country

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azaadi

China is a great country... its development has no match.... live long china.... Pakistan is with you..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

ShoutB said:


> due to Pakistan India is not able to achieve this. bloody hell this country has created lot's of trouble in South asia.. neither developing itself not letting others develop.



Wrong China could have help India with alot of Infrastructure projects but Indian didn't want so it's wrong to blame Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Wrong China could have help India with alot of Infrastructure projects but Indian didn't want so it's wrong to blame Pakistan


China is stupid. Why help the enemy? You know China will need to subdue India before confronting the US

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's coal-dedicated Wari railway put into operation *
2017-07-11 09:14:00

The section from Jufeng to southern Rizhao of China's Wari railway was put into operation on July 10, marking the joining up of the whole railway and completion of a west-to-east coal transport channel, Xinhua News Agency reported on July 10.

As a significant line in the country's energy transport network, the railway undertakes task of delivering coal from western coal bases to eastern consuming areas.

China Railway Corporation and local governments of Shanxi, Henan and Shandong provinces invested a total of 99.8 billion yuan ($14.65 billion) in the building of Waqi railway.

As one of world-class long heavy haul railways, the railway stretches 1,269.836 km from Watang town, Luliang city of Shanxi to Rizhao city of Shandong, with designed speed of 120 km/h.

The railway, which started construction in December 2009, has designed transport capacity of 200 million tonnes per year.

It, by connecting coal production base Shanxi province and surrounding areas with other provinces, is expected to enhance coal outbound transport capacity of central and southern Shanxi and further lower delivery cost.

(Writing by Tammy Yang Editing by Harry Huo)


----------



## cirr

*中国钢研集团研发时速300公里级高铁车轮钢 填补国内产品空白*
97
2017-07-10 13:40:30

来源：人民日报

关键字:新型高铁车轮用钢HS7中国钢研300公里以上高铁车轮用钢

据《人民日报》7月10日报道，日前，由山东省淄博市政府与中国钢研科技集团有限公司联合召开的时速300公里以上高铁车轮用钢（*HS7*）专家评审会在济南举行。由7位国内外顶尖冶金和材料专家组成的专家组认为，中国钢研科技集团有限公司研发出满足高铁车轮用钢标准的新型高铁车轮用钢（HS7），并制定出符合HS7钢生产特点的工业化生产工艺，*HS7钢的各项指标均显著超过时速300公里级进口同类材料*，填补了国内同类产品的空白，其性能指标达到国际先进水平，为高铁安全带来保障。





淄博市政府副秘书长谭秀中（右一），淄博市发改委主任陈思林（右三），中国钢研高纳副总经理、天津钢研海德董事长马章林（右二）出席新闻发布会（来源：新华网）

淄博市政府和中国钢研科技集团有限公司响应“中国制造2025”战略，合作开展时速300公里以上高铁车轮材料和产品的研制工作，产业化可行性较高，项目团队开发出符合要求的高铁车轮用钢和配套生产工艺，具备了高铁车轮用钢设计能力和制造能力；另一方面通过协调组织上下游各生产企业，形成了HS7钢的产业链。对于未来解决时速300公里以上高铁车轮的可靠性，延长车轮使用寿命具有重要意义。





复兴号CR400AF和CR400BF（来源：中国中车）

中国钢研科技集团有限公司（简称中国钢研）是国务院国资委直接管理的中央企业，成立于2006年12月，经国务院同意、国务院国资委批准、由原钢铁研究总院（创建于1952年）更名为中国钢研科技集团公司，冶金自动化研究设计院（创建于1973年）作为全资子企业并入中国钢研科技集团公司，是我国冶金行业最大的综合性研究开发和高新技术产业化机构。

据光明网报道，项目研发成员通过调研国际先进高铁车轮用钢及生产工艺，结合国内发展实际情况，依据超纯净高均质冶炼平台和科学理论研发并试生产出了满足高铁车轮用钢标准的新型高铁车轮用钢(HS7)，通过纯净化化生产技术、凝固控制技术以及均匀扩散等技术，使试验材料的纯净度、组织均匀性等均达到国际先进水平，具有优良的淬透性、延缓开裂和磨损以及抵抗踏面剥离的特点，*多项指标超过时速300公里级高铁车轮同类进口材料，尤其是材料的室温和低温冲击韧性高于标准3-5倍以上，显著高于国内外同类高速车轮材料，*使高铁车轮可适用于更加复杂的环境条件，为未来我国高铁的发展奠定了良好的材料基础，推动国内高铁车轮在低温环境下的适用性。





7月9日宝鸡到兰州的高铁正式开通

高铁车轮用钢(HS7)专家评审会组长、北京科技大学冶金与生态学院教授郭汉杰认为，全世界在高铁车轮用钢上目前还停留在牺牲车轮的强度来提高它的韧性，韧性的指标就是冲击功，世界标准的冲击功达到30焦耳，HS7钢的寿命比他们要翻一番。

据悉，该项目将落户山东省淄博市淄川区经济开发区，并成立了山东元正新材料科技有限公司等三个公司。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*3rd CRH380A for Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong HSR is ready!







*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeraltofRivia

AndrewJin said:


> *3rd CRH380A for Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong HSR is ready!
> 
> View attachment 410428
> View attachment 410427
> *


Wow, it has such a futuristic look. 
Are the ones in orange massage chairs (dreaming)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

ShoutB said:


> due to Pakistan India is not able to achieve this. bloody hell this country has created lot's of trouble in South asia.. neither developing itself not letting others develop.



???

Achieve what? Are you talking about HSR?


----------



## cirr

*Online meal ordering available for high-speed railway passengers*

2017-07-12 09:36

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

High-speed railway passengers can now order meals online to enjoy more diverse dishes, according to China Railway Corporation (CRC).

*Starting from July 17, passengers can order meals offered by the trains as well as other restaurant brands via the official train ticket booking website 12306.cn and its mobile app. The meal will be delivered to the passenger's seat by railway staff.*

The online meal ordering service will initially only cover high-speed railway stations in Shanghai, Tianjin, Guangzhou, and other 24 major cities.

The move aims to meet passenger demand for more individualized services, according to the CRC.

Approved restaurant brands can list their products on the website and will be subject to food safety supervision by railway authorities.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-12/265030.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Jul 12, 2017 04:59 AM BUSINESS & TECH
* Curtain Lifts on Hong Kong’s High-Speed Trains As Rail Link Nears Completion*
By Jiang Bowen, Lu Bingyang, and Teng Jing Xuan




Hong Kong Chief Executive Carrie Lam on Sunday inspects a high-speed train that will be one of the nine operating on the high-speed rail system linking Hong Kong to the Chinese mainland. The system is expected to be up and running in about a year. Photo: IC

(Hong Kong) — One of Hong Kong’s new high-speed trains, which will cut connections to the mainland to under 15 minutes, made a public appearance for the first time when city Chief Executive Carrie Lam inspected one Sunday.

The train Lam inspected, which had arrived in the city on Friday, was the third to be delivered out of the nine that Hong Kong’s MTR Corp. ordered.

It was the first to arrive by rail from Qingdao, where it had been built by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. — a sign that the tunnel linking Huanggang in Shenzhen and Mai Po in Hong Kong is now complete. The previous two trains had arrived by sea.

Hong Kong’s high-speed rail will connect to the Chinese mainland’s existing network, and is expected to begin operating by the third quarter of 2018, Lam told reporters at the inspection.

Lam also said the Hong Kong government will soon publish and invite public discussion on the “co-location” plan, which will combine mainland and Hong Kong immigration checkpoints into a single facility. The plan could see mainland immigration officers with law-enforcement powers stationed in the centrally located West Kowloon Terminus, currently under construction.

Lam said that the co-location plan in its final form must comply with Hong Kong’s Basic Law, the territory’s mini-constitution.

The Wi-Fi-equipped silver trains, painted with a red, orange and white wave pattern, will have eight cars each, seating a total of 579 passengers. Each train will have two first-class carriages, one at each end, and feature power sockets and wheelchair-accessible toilets.

The newest vehicle was put through braking-system, signal and wireless-communication tests on the stretch of railway between Guangzhou and Shenzhen, MTR projects director Philco Wong said.

The signals and communications systems on the Hong Kong stretch made their first connection with mainland systems on Wednesday, and track-laying is basically complete, Wong added.

When the line opens, trains that depart from West Kowloon will reach Futian, in Shenzhen, in 14 minutes, and Guangzhou in 48 minutes, dramatically shortening cross-border journeys. It currently takes over 30 minutes to travel by MTR trains from MTR’s Kowloon Tong station — much farther north than the planned West Kowloon Terminus — to the border with Shenzhen.

Hong Kong’s high-speed railway is part of broader efforts to integrate the Pearl River Delta area.

A three-lane* bridge* between Hong Kong, Macau and Zhuhai on the mainland is on track to open by 2020, with construction on the Hong Kong section due to be completed by the end of this year, according to Hong Kong authorities.

When complete, the bridge could cut travel time by road from one end to the other from as much as four hours now to under an hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*First section of China-Myanmar Int’l Railway passes acceptance tests in Yunnan*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 17:32, July 14, 2017




The first section of the Guangtong-Dali Railway, the Chinese section of the China-Myanmar International Railway, passed acceptance tests on July 14.

The rail line, running from Guangtong to Chuxiong in southwest China’s Yunnan province, will serve as a model and set an example in terms of technical and craft standards for the rest of the construction.




The Guangtong-Dali Railway will be 175 kilometers in length once complete. The modified train is designed to go as fast as 200 kilometers per hour.

The China-Myanmar International Railway starts from Kunming City, capital of Yunnan, and will end in Rangoon, the largest city in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

18.07.2107 G9(Beijing-Shanghai) and G10(Shanghai-Beijing)






4h10m.  Now if only they can do without making stop at Xuzhou East for 4 mins......

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> 18.07.2107 G9(Beijing-Shanghai) and G10(Shanghai-Beijing)
> 
> View attachment 412255
> 
> 
> 4h10m.  Now if only they can do without making stop at Xuzhou East for 4 mins......
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 412257


Wow, 350km/h is back in action. . Air ticket prices are gonna drop like flies now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> 18.07.2107 G9(Beijing-Shanghai) and G10(Shanghai-Beijing)
> 
> View attachment 412255
> 
> 
> 4h10m.  Now if only they can do without making stop at Xuzhou East for 4 mins......
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 412257


So thankful for your update!
Too busy these days, haven't checked news lately.



cirr said:


> 18.07.2107 G9(Beijing-Shanghai) and G10(Shanghai-Beijing)
> 
> View attachment 412255
> 
> 
> 4h10m.  Now if only they can do without making stop at Xuzhou East for 4 mins......
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 412257


4h for 1300km/h is absolutely amazing!
If no stop at Xuzhou East, the total duration will be around 3h 55min (just stop at Nanjing South and Jinan South, two provincial capitals)

wifi on the train was very stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> So thankful for your update!
> Too busy these days, haven't checked news lately.
> 
> 
> 4h for 1300km/h is absolutely amazing!
> If no stop at Xuzhou East, the total duration will be around 3h 55min (just stop at Nanjing South and Jinan South, two provincial capitals)
> 
> wifi on the train was very stable.
> View attachment 412279
> 
> 
> View attachment 412286
> View attachment 412287



*High-speed train to reach Shanghai from Beijing in 4 hours*

chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-19





A "Hexie" bullet train stops at the Xuzhou station in Jiangsu province, Jan 3, 2014. [Photo/VCG]


Trains on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway will be traveling at up to 350 kilometers per hour around this year's National Day, Beijing-based Caixin online reported.

The speeds of "Hexie" and "Fuxing" class bullet trains will both improve, and the time required for the G1 train to run between Beijing and Shanghai will be shortened by 49 minutes to 4 hours.

China Railway is currently preparing for the speed increases with multiple departments.

A China Railway Signal & Communication Corp member noted that staffers are testing tracks, train vehicles and signals.

China's high-speed rail system began to slow down from July 1, 2011. All the high-speed trains that could reach a top speed of 350 km/h were slowed to 300 km/h except for the ones running between Beijing and Tianjin.

He Huawu, chief engineer of the China Railway Signal & Communication Corp, noted that the decision to limit the top speed to 300 km/h was mainly based on operating and maintenance costs, which increase with higher speeds.

But there are always voices calling for more speed.

After the limit of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is boosted to 350 km/h, the Xuzhou to Xi'an section of the Lianyungang-Lanzhou passenger line, the Beijing to Wuhan section of the Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway, and the Shanghai-Hangzhou section of the Shanghai-Kunming passenger line will also increase train speed to that level.

The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is 1,318-kilometre long and connects two major economic zones in China, the Bohai Economic Rim and the Yangtze River Delta. Construction began on April 18, 2008, and the line opened to the public for commercial service on June 30, 2011. The rail line is the world's longest high-speed line ever constructed in a single phase.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-07/19/content_30170356.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> 18.07.2107 G9(Beijing-Shanghai) and G10(Shanghai-Beijing)
> 
> View attachment 412255
> 
> 
> 4h10m.  Now if only they can do without making stop at Xuzhou East for 4 mins......
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 412257




Finally!!! I have been waiting for this moment for 6 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Finally!!! I have been waiting for this moment for 6 years!



Pls add more trains on the newly opened Silk Road HSR!
101.2% passengers at the starting station, 172.6% passengers for the entire journey

7月17日，西安铁路局对宝兰高铁开通运营以来的客流情况进行周分析，从9日至15日，西安北开往兰州、西宁、嘉峪关方向的18对始发动车组客座率达101.2％，途中席位复用后的上座率高达172.6％。从西安西行的客流持续火爆。
　　宝兰高铁开通运营后，西安局抓住新线开通契机，科学铺图扩能，组织相关站段加大营销宣传力度，吸引西行客流。截至7月16日，这个局担当的9.5对西行动车组列车按高峰线已全部开满，新增配属的5组CRH5G型动车组已上线4组，往兰州、西宁、嘉峪关方向全程日均输送旅客19874人次，居管内各高铁线之首。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*On-demand food delivery on China's high-speed trains*





@cirr @anant_s @TaiShang @JSCh @Dungeness et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Bullet train speed limit may rise in October *
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2017/7/20 23:28:40

*Move will enhance competitiveness, but safety efforts should be strengthened *

Experts said on Thursday efforts to restore China's bullet trains to 350 kilometers per hour will further increase the core competitiveness of Chinese railway technology and exports, but urged more efforts to ensure operational safety.

China Railway Corp made no comment on Thursday on media reports of a planned speed hike for bullet trains between Beijing and Shanghai from the current maximum speed of 300 kilometers per hour to 350 kilometers.

Financial news site caixin.com reported on Tuesday that China Railway has completed a theoretical debate process and is now working with multiple departments on preparations for the speed hike, which is scheduled for sometime around the National Day holidays in October.

An employee at the public relations department of China Railway contacted on Thursday said the company had no announcement to make.

Citing multiple sources, caixin.com reports said that the locomotives carrying out the speed hike will be the Hexie series and the Fuxing series, and the travel time between the Chinese capital and its largest commercial city will be shortened from 4 hours 49 minutes to 4 hours. Even on services with multiple stops en route, the whole journey could be completed within 5 hours.

Covering a length of 1,318 kilometers and put into operation in June 2011, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway cost 220.9 billion yuan ($32.63 billion) to build. A test run once booked a record speed of 486 kilometers per hour in December 2010.

The nation's next-generation Fuxing high-speed train, which was completely designed and manufactured in China, is capable of running at 400 kilometers per hour.

By the end of last year, there were around 22,000 kilometers of high speed rail lines in China, accounting for 60 percent of the world's total.

"Currently, some countries are experimenting with or contemplating faster high-speed trains. Operating a number of high-speed train services running at a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour will further boost the brand value of Chinese bullet trains, helping its overseas expansion drive," Sun Zhang, a rail expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Thursday.

South Korea, Germany and Russia are testing or working on high-speed trains running as fast as 440 kilometers per hour, Sun noted.

Although many rail lines have the capacity to run services at 350 kilometers per hour, China has capped its high-speed trains' speed at 300 kilometers per hour since 2011.

There are some downsides, said Sun. "Increasing the top speed will lead to higher consumption of power, and cause the pressure for maintenance and safety work to rise. China Railway Corp, as the railway operator, will have to beef up its efforts in ensuring operational safety," Sun said.

Sun noted that China now operates the fastest bullet train system in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *On-demand food delivery on China's high-speed trains*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cirr @anant_s @TaiShang @JSCh @Dungeness et al



Awesome!
Now we can choose at which station local food is delivered.
We can just take bullet trains all around China and taste different schools of cuisine without stepping outside the train!
*Order food delivery on China's high-speed train*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *On-demand food delivery on China's high-speed trains*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cirr @anant_s @TaiShang @JSCh @Dungeness et al



Awesome!
Now we can choose at which station local food is delivered.
We can just take bullet trains all around China and taste different schools of cuisine without stepping outside the train!
*Order food delivery on China's high-speed train*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Public comment sought on Beijing-Xiongan rail*

2017-07-24 08:40

China Daily _Editor: Wang Fan_

*Planners release environmental impact assessment for 100.3-kilometer corridor*

An environmental impact assessment for a new high-speed railway linking Beijing and Xiongan New Area was released on Saturday. It was the first public acknowledgment that a new line will be built.

China Railway Design Corp announced the assessment on its website and is seeking public comment.

According to the notice, the Beijing-Xiongan railway will start at Liying in Beijing's Daxing district, pass through Langfang and terminate at Xiongan East Railway Station－a total length of 100.3 kilometers.

The new line will also pass through the capital's new airport, which will be about 36 km from Liying and about 64 km from Xiongan New Area. The airport is expected to open in 2019.

The existence of a railway plan was reported in April by Tianjin News. According to the report, a planning map showed two railway stations in the new area－Xiongan Railway Station and Xiongan East Railway Station. The environmental assessment covers the latter.

According to an earlier report, the Tianjin-Xiongan railway route will connect the area with Tianjin's new railway station, which is also in the planning stages.

An older rail line is already in operation. Passengers must transfer in Baoding or Tianjin to get to the Xiongan area on high-speed rail.

Since July 7, four daily high-speed railway services have been started. The journey takes one hour and 50 minutes.

The new Beijing-Xiongan line follows a different route.

Xiongan New Area is located in the center of a triangular area defined by Beijing, Tianjin and Shijiazhuang, capital of Hebei province.

Located about 100 km southwest of downtown Beijing, the new area will mostly cover Xiongxian, Rongcheng and Anxin counties in Hebei.

It will eventually encompass 2,000 square kilometers, with a population of up to 2.5 million people.

Under the area's development plan, a major transportation network should be in place in Xiongan by 2020. The area will be well connected to Beijing, Tianjin and other cities in Hebei by 2022, when the Winter Olympic Games will be held.

Xiongan New Area is intended to house the bulk of Beijing's noncapital functions, including some administrative and public institutions, company headquarters, financial institutions, higher education institutions, and science and technology units.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/07-24/266408.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

The coming death of another golden flight route.....
*Beijing-Qingdao*
*New 350km/h HSR set to open in 2018 with the beginning of track laying in July 2017...
714km within 3 hours
December 2015- Late 2018












*
@cirr @JSCh @TaiShang @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> 18.07.2107 G9(Beijing-Shanghai) and G10(Shanghai-Beijing)
> 
> View attachment 412255
> 
> 
> 4h10m.  Now if only they can do without making stop at Xuzhou East for 4 mins......
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> View attachment 412257



More tests

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Capacity expansion of Qinghai-Tibet railway under way 






http://www.peoplerail.com/rail/show-456-341208-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Railway linking Changchun, Baicheng and Ulanhot in test operation*

2017-07-28 09:20

Xinhua Editor:Li Yan





An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on July 13, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)




An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on June 8, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)




An inter-city bullet train is seen in Changchun Station in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 26, 2017. The 412-km-long railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)




An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun and Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on July 12, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)




Crew members of the inter-city bullet train pose for a photo in Ulanhot station in Ulanhot of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Regionon July 26, 2017. The 412-km-long railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)




An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on July 13, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRAZY HIGH-SPEED RAILWAY FLYOVER

Tunli High-speed Railway Bridges
Nanning City, Guangxi, Southwest China




*
The location of these bridges are just outside Nanning East HSR Station
connecting numerous high-speed railways and adjacent depot and maintenance base



















Currently three high-speed railways and two intercity high-speed railways intersect in Nanning





*Nanning East Railway Station












Nanning City
emerging high-speed railway hub in Southwest China










*

@terranMarine @JSCh @TaiShang @cirr @Götterdämmerung @Godman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Incredible, all that connectivity and hi-speed trains. Comfy travel experience, no where to be found in cow land


Let us stick to the topic, shall we?

*Across the industrial Lanzhou City
Lanzhou-Airport intercity high-speed railway, Lanzhou, Northwest China*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

TaiShang said:


> Is there any world record left China has yet to break? Please write it down on your next National Day wish list.
> *
> **
> 
> Deepest rail station coming to Badaling*
> China Daily, September 29, 2016
> The Badaling section of the Great Wall will soon offer another unique attraction－the world's deepest and largest high-speed railway station.
> 
> 
> 
> A worker explains a diagram of the Badaling Station of the Jingzhang High-Speed Railway on Wednesday.[Photo / China Daily]
> 
> It will be located along the 174-kilometer Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway, which is still under construction.
> 
> *"The Badaling station will be located 102 meters below the surface, with an underground construction area of 36,000 square meters, equal to five standard soccer fields, making it the deepest and largest high-speed railway station in the world," Chen Bin, director in charge of construction for China Railway No 5 Engineering Group, said on Wednesday.*
> 
> The underground station will have three floors, separate levels for arriving and departing passengers－similar to airports－and two escalators with vertical heights of 62 meters, the highest in the country, he added.
> 
> *Expected to be finished by the end of 2019, the railway is considered a vital link between the three venue clusters for the 2022 Winter Olympics, which will be held in Beijing and in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province.*
> 
> The railway will have 10 stations and two branch lines connecting Yanqing and Chongli, aiming to smooth the residential traffic and fuel local economic growth, said He Yi, head of the major project construction department of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Housing and Urban-Development.
> 
> The railway, with a designed maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, will shorten the commute time between the Beijing North Station and the Olympics venues in Chongli of Zhangjiakou from the current three-plus hours to around 50 minutes, He said.
> 
> It is estimated that the 2022 Winter Olympics and the high-speed railway will boost the economy of Zhangjiakou by 10 percent annually, according to the commission.
> 
> "The railway will serve the capital as well, such as by easing traffic congestion in the northern part, because that section of rail will go underground," He said.
> 
> Of the 10 stations, the Badaling Station is considered the most challenging because of the mountainous landscape, vulnerable environment and limited construction period, which requires the project to be finished within 46 months.
> 
> *"It will run through mountains where the Great Wall is winding, so we adopted some of the world's advanced explosion technologies to guarantee it would not affect the Great Wall,"* said Luo Duhao, chief engineer of the railway group for the Badaling section.
> 
> "We have to keep the high quality of the construction as a priority, so we can build another project to match the old railway in the region and make us proud," he said.
> 
> Qinglongqiao station, near the Badaling Great Wall, has been a station on the country's first self-designed and constructed railway since 1904, and still serves passengers.


*China is building deepest high-speed railway station under Great Wall*
By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-31 13:58



Workers are digging a tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line's branch linking Chongli county, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province, on June 30, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese workers are building the world's deepest and Asia's largest underground high-speed railway station beneath the Great Wall at the Badaling section in Beijing.
The station under construction will be 3-story high and have a 36,000 square meters floor area, including platform, entrance and exit. The railway tracks will be 102 meters underground.

The station is an important part of a 12.01 kilometers long tunnel section of the 174-kilometer Beijing–Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line. The tunnel is the longest one of the railway line.

"Passengers will enter and exit the station about 100 meters underground, and it will be very safe," said Dai Longzhen, a senior manager of the construction company China Railway No 5 Engineering Group Co Ltd.

An escalator would raise passengers 62 meters at vertical height, and inclined elevators will also be used in the station for the first time.

To secure the safety of passengers, the station will change the inclined shafts that are used to build the station as permanent rescue channels.

The underground burrowing work is the country's most complicated, because the station has to contain 78 caverns and lots of intersections, said Chen Bin, a commander-in-chief of the project.

Starting from the construction of the tunnel on April 15, 2016, workers have known how tough the work will be, however the hardness of the rocks still exceeded their expectations, said Jiang Si, a manager of the company.

According to its initial plan, workers could excavate the tunnel 6 to 8 meters a day, but the tough rock meant workers could dig only about 2 meters a day.

Large–size shield tunneling machines could not be used, and workers could only use the blasting method in the construction, Dai said.

"The No 1 shaft has a 80-degree turn, and the No 2 shaft has a 135-degree turn, which prohibits the machines more than 100 meters long from working there," Dai said.

Workers have to develop new blasting technology to explore the tunnel carefully, because just above it are the Great Wall and the railway line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou first independently designed and built by Chinese 100 years ago.

Workers have carried out more than 4,500 explosions. They use the electronic detonators to control the vibrations in batches of small explosions to reduce the impacts on the inside of hills and the Great Wall. At the Qinglongqiao station of old Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway line, worker used expansive agents to dig the tunnel, only 4 meters beneath.

Another problem in the tunneling is the underground water, and every day, workers have to pump at least 19,000 cubic meters of water, which equals about 10 swimming pools.

The Bejing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway is expected to get through by the end of 2019, allowing passengers to travel between the two cities in one hour. It is an important project for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Testing back to 350km/h on Shanghai-Beijing HSR
Live using 4G*







JSCh said:


> *China is building deepest high-speed railway station under Great Wall*
> By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-31 13:58
> 
> 
> 
> Workers are digging a tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line's branch linking Chongli county, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province, on June 30, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Chinese workers are building the world's deepest and Asia's largest underground high-speed railway station beneath the Great Wall at the Badaling section in Beijing.
> The station under construction will be 3-story high and have a 36,000 square meters floor area, including platform, entrance and exit. The railway tracks will be 102 meters underground.
> 
> The station is an important part of a 12.01 kilometers long tunnel section of the 174-kilometer Beijing–Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line. The tunnel is the longest one of the railway line.
> 
> "Passengers will enter and exit the station about 100 meters underground, and it will be very safe," said Dai Longzhen, a senior manager of the construction company China Railway No 5 Engineering Group Co Ltd.
> 
> An escalator would raise passengers 62 meters at vertical height, and inclined elevators will also be used in the station for the first time.
> 
> To secure the safety of passengers, the station will change the inclined shafts that are used to build the station as permanent rescue channels.
> 
> The underground burrowing work is the country's most complicated, because the station has to contain 78 caverns and lots of intersections, said Chen Bin, a commander-in-chief of the project.
> 
> Starting from the construction of the tunnel on April 15, 2016, workers have known how tough the work will be, however the hardness of the rocks still exceeded their expectations, said Jiang Si, a manager of the company.
> 
> According to its initial plan, workers could excavate the tunnel 6 to 8 meters a day, but the tough rock meant workers could dig only about 2 meters a day.
> 
> Large–size shield tunneling machines could not be used, and workers could only use the blasting method in the construction, Dai said.
> 
> "The No 1 shaft has a 80-degree turn, and the No 2 shaft has a 135-degree turn, which prohibits the machines more than 100 meters long from working there," Dai said.
> 
> Workers have to develop new blasting technology to explore the tunnel carefully, because just above it are the Great Wall and the railway line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou first independently designed and built by Chinese 100 years ago.
> 
> Workers have carried out more than 4,500 explosions. They use the electronic detonators to control the vibrations in batches of small explosions to reduce the impacts on the inside of hills and the Great Wall. At the Qinglongqiao station of old Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway line, worker used expansive agents to dig the tunnel, only 4 meters beneath.
> 
> Another problem in the tunneling is the underground water, and every day, workers have to pump at least 19,000 cubic meters of water, which equals about 10 swimming pools.
> 
> The Bejing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway is expected to get through by the end of 2019, allowing passengers to travel between the two cities in one hour. It is an important project for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games.



Under these old railways and great walls!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's high-speed trains becoming the preferred choice for travelers *
By Wang Jia
2017-08-01 13:28 GMT+8





BY CGTN's Yang Wentao and Zhu Qinliang

Not only does China have more people than any other country on the earth, it also has the largest migrant population. 

The annual Spring Festival travel rush is the greatest regular migration in human history. In little over a month, more than 3 billion trips are made, the equivalent of moving nearly half the global population. To pull off this feat with greater efficiency, China needed a new approach.





CRH Station. /CGTN Photo​
China's plan is to build a super high-speed rail network of speeds of over 300 kilometers an hour to connect cities in a vast economic circle. The Beijing to Shanghai high-speed railway line is a key part of this plan.

The express railway, connecting the Chinese capital and the country's largest city, will pass through 14 cities of over a million people each, a quarter of the country's population. The link also connects the Bohai Economic Rim and the Yangtze River Delta Economic Zone.





CRH Train in service. /CGTN Photo​
Every day, more than 350 CRH380 high-speed trains run between Beijing and Shanghai. Traveling at a velocity of over 300 kilometers an hour, they complete the 1,318-kilometer journey in less than five hours.

Trains depart every five minutes on the high-speed railway. That's more than on most urban bus routes. In its first five years of operation, the railway handled 490 million passengers. As a result, the economies of the areas along the line have become more integrated and more vibrant.

In just 12 years, China's high-speed rail network has become the world's most extensive one, with a total length of 20,000 kilometers. It accounts for 60 percent of the global total. 

More importantly, China has brought high-speed rail travel to the masses, so it is rapidly becoming the preferred choice for travelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's Inner Mongolia runs first high-speed train *
By Zhu Mei
2017-08-03 12:33 GMT+8




The first high speed train in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region set off from Hohhot east station on Thursday, heading east to Ulanqab in a speed of 250 km/h.

Travel time between the two cities will be shortened from over an hour to 40 minutes.

The 126 kilometers route is part of Zhangjiakou-Hohhot railway, which will play a crucial role in the Belt and Road Initiative.

The test run was successfully conducted on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China's Inner Mongolia runs first high-speed train *
> By Zhu Mei
> 2017-08-03 12:33 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first high speed train in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region set off from Hohhot east station on Thursday, heading east to Ulanqab in a speed of 250 km/h.
> 
> Travel time between the two cities will be shortened from over an hour to 40 minutes.
> 
> The 126 kilometers route is part of Zhangjiakou-Hohhot railway, which will play a crucial role in the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> The test run was successfully conducted on Wednesday.



















Let's wait for the entire Hohhot-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 416086
> View attachment 416087
> View attachment 416085
> 
> 
> Let's wait for the entire Hohhot-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR!


More photos!
Though as the first HSR in Inner Mongolia, it will not be integrated into the national HSR network until the entire Hohhot-Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR opens before 2022 Winter Olympics. 














*Hohhot *





*Inner Mongolia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Bullet train introduced to visitors at Nanning east railway station *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-05 19:13:41_|_Editor: An_






A stewardess introduces a bullet train to visitors at Nanning east railway station in Nanning, capital of south China's Guagnxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Aug. 5, 2017. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Bullet train introduced to visitors at Nanning east railway station *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-05 19:13:41_|_Editor: An_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stewardess introduces a bullet train to visitors at Nanning east railway station in Nanning, capital of south China's Guagnxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Aug. 5, 2017. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> View attachment 416273
> 
> View attachment 416274
> 
> View attachment 416275
> 
> View attachment 416276​



I am a little worried about this new high-speed-railway generation who has no idea what is discomfort and low speed...
Any long-distance domestic travel for them = bullet trains or flights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Beijing's first maglev train starts trial operation*

2017-08-07 09:10

Ecns.cn/chinadaily.com.cn Editor:Yao Lan




A maglev train goes on trial in Beijing on August 5, 2017. The capital's first mid-to-low-speed magnetic levitation track connects eastern Mentougou and Shijingshan districts with 8 stations on a 20-minute journey. The 10 kilometers line is scheduled to open by the end of the year. (Photo/VCG)




A maglev train goes on trial in Beijing on August 5, 2017. The capital's first mid-to-low-speed magnetic levitation track connects eastern Mentougou and Shijingshan districts with 8 stations on a 20-minute journey. The 10 kilometers line is scheduled to open by the end of the year. (Photo/VCG)




A maglev train goes on trial in Beijing on August 5, 2017. The capital's first mid-to-low-speed magnetic levitation track connects eastern Mentougou and Shijingshan districts with 8 stations on a 20-minute journey. The 10 kilometers line is scheduled to open by the end of the year. (Photo/VCG)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Beijing's first maglev train starts trial operation*
> 
> 2017-08-07 09:10
> 
> Ecns.cn/chinadaily.com.cn Editor:Yao Lan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maglev train goes on trial in Beijing on August 5, 2017. The capital's first mid-to-low-speed magnetic levitation track connects eastern Mentougou and Shijingshan districts with 8 stations on a 20-minute journey. The 10 kilometers line is scheduled to open by the end of the year. (Photo/VCG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maglev train goes on trial in Beijing on August 5, 2017. The capital's first mid-to-low-speed magnetic levitation track connects eastern Mentougou and Shijingshan districts with 8 stations on a 20-minute journey. The 10 kilometers line is scheduled to open by the end of the year. (Photo/VCG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maglev train goes on trial in Beijing on August 5, 2017. The capital's first mid-to-low-speed magnetic levitation track connects eastern Mentougou and Shijingshan districts with 8 stations on a 20-minute journey. The 10 kilometers line is scheduled to open by the end of the year. (Photo/VCG)


Where will Urumqi's suburban maglev from downtown to Tianshan begin construction?


----------



## JSCh

*Made in China: design and manufacture of high-speed trains *
By Wang Xueying
2017-08-08 11:11 GMT+8

The giant facility lies in the suburbs of the eastern city of Qingdao. Every morning, hundreds of shuttle buses bring 10,000 workers here. Almost half of the high-speed trains in China were designed and manufactured here. Its 200 workshops produce more than 40,000 components, and 72 special aluminium alloy plates are seamlessly welded together.






The CRH factory in Qingdao./CGTN​
Every minute, 70 centimetres of welding is processed. The typical high-speed train has eight carriages, requiring a total of 18.4 kilometers of welding, most of the work is done by robots. The bogies are another core component of the trains, advanced manufacturing technology ensure their quality, and hence their safety on the railways. In processing the hollow axles, the permitted margin of error is less than one tenth of a millimeter.





Manufacturing CRH Trains. /CGTN Photo​
The 1.8 million square meter plant complex contains 32 fully-operational workshops, this massive facility has the capacity to turn out three brand new high-speed trains every four days.

Ding Sansan is the high-speed train’s designer, he’s also the deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, a Chinese publicly traded rolling stock manufacture. A main focus of his work is aerodynamics – a field previously the preserve of aeroplane and rocket engineers.





Using Numerically-controlled machine to manufacture CRH trains./CGTN Photo​
“In our design, we have to take the aerodynamics into account. When a train travels at 300 to 350 kilometers per hour, 80-90 percent of the resistance is from the wind.”





Aerodynamic Modes of CRH Trains before finalizing the design./CGTN Photo​
380 kilometers an hour is roughly the speed of an aeroplane cruising at low speed. Unlike planes, however, high-speed trains have to contend with near-ground air streams, the shock generated by other, passing trains and the drastic airflow change in tunnels. In short, these trains are operating in an environment vastly more complex than the empty sky. With the aid of VR technology, they have produced several improved designs. 





Engineers are using VR technology to design the CRH Trains. /CGTN Photo​
In one year alone, the plant turned out more than 200 high-speed trains. The total length of Chinese rail is expanding by 2,000 kilometers every year. By 2025, it will be an unprecedented 38,000 kilometers long.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The ongoing fight for a stop along 2400km-long New Beijing-Kowlong HSR
Fight for 5 million people in Puyang City

Mayor of Puyang vs China Railway officer *





Numerous demonstrations for a high-speed railway station in Puyang City, Central China





*New 2400km Beijing-Kowlong HSR to open in 2022
Connecting 100+ million people in the interior of China*






Puyang Daily's 9 questions to China Railway
http://news.ifeng.com/a/20170807/51578080_0.shtml

Puyang City Goverment's railway office: we will never give up!
http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-08-08/doc-ifyitayr9736134.shtml


A city in Henan Province vs A city in Shandong Province
Who will win at last?
@cirr @TaiShang @JSCh et al

New poem on the HSR fight in Puyang City
《京九高铁.濮阳》

贪官做事太不公
撇弃河南绕山东
本想能圆少时梦
到头却是一场空
不求高铁走直线
只为站点设龙城
百万人民齐抗议
拍蝇打虎揪蛀虫

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Changchun-Baicheng-Ulan Hot railway starts operation *
_ Source:Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-08 18:37:09_|_Editor: Mengjie_





The Changchun-Baicheng-Ulan Hot railway, a 412-km-long railway connecting Changchun in northeast China's Jilin Province and Ulan Hot in neighbouring Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, started operation on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Changchun-Baicheng-Ulan Hot railway starts operation *
> _ Source:Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-08 18:37:09_|_Editor: Mengjie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Changchun-Baicheng-Ulan Hot railway, a 412-km-long railway connecting Changchun in northeast China's Jilin Province and Ulan Hot in neighbouring Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, started operation on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417126
> 
> View attachment 417127​


Is it an upgraded intercity railway?


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Is it an upgraded intercity railway?


Yes


cirr said:


> *Railway linking Changchun, Baicheng and Ulanhot in test operation*
> 
> 2017-07-28 09:20
> 
> Xinhua Editor:Li Yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on July 13, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on June 8, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An inter-city bullet train is seen in Changchun Station in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 26, 2017. The 412-km-long railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun and Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on July 12, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crew members of the inter-city bullet train pose for a photo in Ulanhot station in Ulanhot of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Regionon July 26, 2017. The 412-km-long railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An inter-city bullet train is seen on the railway linking Changchun, Baicheng, both in northeast China's Jilin Province, and Ulanhot in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on July 13, 2017. The 412-km-long railway is now in a test operation. (Xinhua/Huo Chunguang)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Yes


160km/h is not that bad, a cheap way to have bullet train services.
If they use 350km/h trains, they can have through services all the way to Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New Chinese maglev train completes pilot run*

2017-08-13 16:07

Xinhua _Editor: Yao Lan_

*A new generation* of Chinese middle-to-low-speed magnetically levitated (maglev) trains has completed a test run in Shanghai and is expected to enter the market in a year, CRRC Dalian announced Sunday.

Research and development of the new maglev train began eight years ago, and the successful pilot run showed China has mastered core technology in new-generation magnetic suspension systems, according to Qu Tianwei, chief engineer with CRRC Dalian.

The maglev underwent a test run of 120 km per hour in Shanghai.

Compared with traditional rail transit system, the new middle-to-low speed trains produce little noise and have better climbing ability and a longer service life, Qu said.

Construction costs of new maglev train lines are higher than those of urban light rail but lower than those of metro lines. Their transport capacity is also in line with light rail.

China's first middle-to-low speed maglev rail line started operation in May 2016 in Changsha in central China's Hunan Province, making China one of the first countries to master such technology.

A study from the Chinese Academy of Engineering shows China will build more than five middle-to-low-speed maglev rail lines for commercial use by 2020. More than 10 cities are considering such projects.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-13/269146.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Nation on track for 5 maglev lines by 2020*

2017-08-15 08:43

China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





A new generation of Chinese medium-to-low-speed maglev trains can run at a maximum speed of 160 kph. （Photo provided to China Daily）

China will operate more than five magnetic levitation rail lines with maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour in cities including Chengdu, Wuhan and Guangzhou by 2020, manufacturer CRRC Dalian Co Ltd said on Monday.

A new generation of Chinese medium-to-low speed magnetically levitated or maglev trains, manufactured by CRRC Dalian, a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, completed test runs at a test speed of 120 kph in Shanghai this month. The vehicles are expected to enter the market within a year.

"Even though metro trains can meet the demand to transport a large number of passengers from one location to another, it is too costly to build the infrastructure and difficult to control the noise," said Qu Tianwei, chief engineer with CRRC Dalian. "In addition, they cannot run very fast."

The new maglev train's maximum operating speed can reach 160 kph and has advantages including low vibration and noise, a stronger climbing capacity and a shorter turning radius, after eight years of research and development by both CRRC Dalian and Chengdu-based Southwest Jiaotong University.

"The medium-to-low speed maglev trains can better connect cities and suburbs, and can be exported to foreign markets," said Qu.

More than 12 Chinese cities, including Tianjin, Hangzhou and Shenzhen, are planning to launch maglev services by 2020, especially between their city center and airports, the city and suburban areas, and the city and surrounding counties.

China has already developed the technology to run maglev trains at a speed of less than 100 kph. As the test line in Shanghai was only 1.7 kilometers long, tests at 160 kph could not take place. Qu said that led CRRC to build a new test line at a length of between 5 and 6 kilometers.

"Compared with other types of urban rail transportation, maglev trains are quiet and can achieve high speeds because they don't actually ride on the rails with wheels but hover centimeters above the track through the use of magnets, avoiding the slower speeds caused by friction," said Sun Fuquan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development in Beijing.

Beijing is building a low-speed maglev urban rail route－the S1 line－which will start in northern Beijing's Haidian district, pass through Shijingshan district and end in Mentougou district in the city's western outskirts. The 11km line will become operational during the fourth quarter of this year.

China's first medium-to-low speed maglev rail line started operation in 2016 in Changsha, the capital of Hunan province, making China one of the first nations to master such technology.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/08-15/269327.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China Railway Map*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* CRC buys more Fuxing bullet trains *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/8/15 21:23:40

China Railway Corp (CRC) recently bought 104 Fuxing (Revival) bullet trains following a deal in April, taking the total deal for Fuxing bullet trains to 154, caixin.com reported on Tuesday. 

The report said the purchase price per train is 170 million yuan ($20.45 million) to 172 million yuan, and the total price for 104 trains is 17.8 billion yuan.

After the trains roll off the production line, they will go into service on the route from Beijing to Shanghai. They will travel at 350 kilometers per hour. So far, CRC has invested 70 billion yuan in the trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's high speed rail tech copied by foreign countries: experts*
(People's Daily Online) 17:35, August 16, 2017






(Photo/People's Daily)

After China's leading high speed rail became a major driving force for the country's economy, some countries have started copying and replicating China's technologies, bringing severe losses to the country, said experts with a branch of Shanghai People's Procuratorate in an article published on the website of Procuratorial Daily on Aug. 16.

The rapid development of China's high speed rail comes with the problem of IP protection. Ineffective protection of the core technologies will directly cause a negative impact on the sustainable development of the industry.

According to the article, it took China years to fully grasp the core technologies of high speed rail with limited resources. However, China has fallen into a "patent trap" set by some countries, since it had a poor record of IP protection.

Under the framework of the Belt and Road Initiative, China has been exporting its high speed rail technology. However, some countries are copying China's technology through public documents and replicating it on their own land.

Some countries have even applied for the patents before China, in both their homelands and some foreign countries, causing great losses for Chinese high speed rail enterprises.

The article said the situation can be attributed to three main reasons: poor performance in patent registration and protection; lack of protection of business secrets; and ineffective preliminary work of intellectual property protection.

Currently, the exportation of China's high speed rail technology has triggered IP protection issues, and it is urgent for related departments to offer support in this regard.

The experts suggest that comprehensive measures should be taken to cope with technical barriers of developed countries and copying by developing countries. China should accelerate related legal processes and conduct better patent examinations. In addition, enterprises should take steps to protect their own IP rights overseas.


----------



## JSCh

*More high-speed trains roll out discount on tickets*
By Jin Dan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-08-17 13:13
















A new intercity train CRH6F leaves Ningbo for Yuyao in East China's Zhejiang province on June 14, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

If you travel a lot for work or leisure in southeastern China's coastal provinces, there is good news for you. More high-speed railway lines are offering discount on tickets.

A ticket booked for G7536 high-speed train from Wenzhou to Ningbo in East China's Zhejiang province within 30 days before the departure date will get 32 percent off the original price for a second-class seat at 66 yuan ($10).

And from September 1, these discounts will be available on other routes, such as Ningbo to Hangzhou, the host city of G20 summit in 2016, Ningbo to Shanghai, and Xiamen in Fujian to Ningbo in Zhejiang.

But this is not the first time that the authorities are offering tickets at discounted rates. Floating ticket prices were actually launched on April 21. They were offered on some bullet trains running at 200 to 250 kilometers per hour. These steps accord with a document issued by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) to improve pricing policy of high-speed railway.

According to the document, ticket prices can float based on the number of passengers within the price cap set by the railway authorities.

Insiders think floating prices can improve efficiency of high-speed railway operation. Discounts may attract passengers with flexible schedules to opt for less crowded trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam wang said:


> *China Railway Map*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More HSRs in Western China pls!

*New 350km/h Beijing-Shanghai Service by Fuxing 
Shanghai Hongqiao 9:00m
Nanjing South 10:00-10:02
Jinan West 11:59-12:01
Beijing South 13:28

1318km
4h28min*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railways in Mountainous Southwest
HSR vs Slow trains*

*Chengdu-Chongqing HSR










Chengdu-Kunming Railway*











@TaiShang @cirr @anant_s et al



Adam wang said:


> *China Railway Map*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*New HSR network 
(Aug 2017 version, updated with 412km-long Changchun-Ulanhot Intercity railway)




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The 10 Years that have changed China and Chinese forever 






*
@powastick @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Kaptaan @terranMarine @Jlaw @Keel @grey boy 2 et al
*
Changes...
The way Chinese travel
The way Chinese perceive their motherland (what a small country!)*
*The way Chinese define comfort on a 350km/h moving machine *
*The way Chinese cities are defined and presented 
The way Western China develops and leaps forward 
The way sea meets glacier and desert
......










China HSR Network by August 2017
22000+km*
(two new HSRs open in Aug in Inner Mongolia)
*





April 2007
After the 6th Speed-up Campaign*
No real HSRs, but several old railways upgraded to 200-250km/h.
Most of these upgraded railways no longer offer bullet train services after new parallel HSRs opened.










*2007, the year when most people opposed the notion of HSR
2017, the year when it is a shame that a city has no HSR station and
people demonstrate for a stop














What will be the next ten years like?




*
HSR station on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau
*



*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## powastick

@AndrewJin Is this Lasha station?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

powastick said:


> @AndrewJin Is this Lasha station?


The word on top of the building say Xining station. Xining is capital of Qinghai Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *The 10 Years that have changed China and Chinese forever
> 
> View attachment 419307
> 
> 
> *
> @powastick @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Kaptaan @terranMarine @Jlaw @Keel @grey boy 2 et al
> *
> Changes...
> The way Chinese travel
> The way Chinese perceive their motherland (what a small country!)*
> *The way Chinese define comfort on a 350km/h moving machine *
> *The way Chinese cities are defined and presented
> The way Western China develops and leaps forward
> The way sea meets glacier and desert
> ......
> View attachment 419326
> 
> View attachment 419333
> 
> 
> 
> China HSR Network by August 2017
> 22000+km*
> (two new HSRs open in Aug in Inner Mongolia)
> *
> View attachment 419304
> 
> 
> April 2007
> After the 6th Speed-up Campaign*
> No real HSRs, but several old railways upgraded to 200-250km/h.
> Most of these upgraded railways no longer offer bullet train services after new parallel HSRs opened.
> View attachment 419305
> 
> View attachment 419319
> 
> 
> 
> *2007, the year when most people opposed the notion of HSR
> 2017, the year when it is a shame that a city has no HSR station and
> people demonstrate for a stop
> 
> View attachment 419324
> 
> View attachment 419320
> 
> View attachment 419308
> 
> 
> What will be the next ten years like?
> View attachment 419310
> 
> *
> HSR station on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau
> *
> View attachment 419329
> *




Amazing summary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang Thanks.
Let's slow down a little bit, enjoy some photos of China's slow railways
Slow is beauty!

























@grey boy 2 @anant_s @PaklovesTurkiye @ChineseTiger1986 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> @AndrewJin Is this Lasha station?



That is the new Xining Railway Station, the biggest HSR station on Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau.
Xining is also the biggest city on this plateau.
All slow trains to Lhasa and all bullet trains on Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR stop at Xining Station.

Xining & Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR





*Xining Station*














*Xining City*
The beginning is about Xining Station




@terranMarine @grey boy 2 @TaiShang et al

Xining is a multicultural city, famous for halal cuisine and Chinese-style mosques.
@PaklovesTurkiye @Kaptaan @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Xining looks stunning, beautiful natural scenes with quite modern city development. The interior of the station looks like an airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> @TaiShang Thanks.
> Let's slow down a little bit, enjoy some photos of China's slow railways
> Slow is beauty!
> 
> View attachment 419514
> 
> View attachment 419515
> View attachment 419518
> View attachment 419516
> View attachment 419521
> View attachment 419523
> View attachment 419524
> 
> 
> @grey boy 2 @anant_s @PaklovesTurkiye @ChineseTiger1986 et al




Intoxicating beauty of the motherland. Slow trains just add to the already overwhelming charm of Greater China.

HSR, on the other hand, is China's new revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

looking forward to the true 350km/h shanghai-beijing HSR.............


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Xining looks stunning, beautiful natural scenes with quite modern city development. The interior of the station looks like an airport


Xining is an ideal model for cultural integration where Han, Tibetan, Hui, Tu, etc, live together harmoniously.

I was there in 2011, visiting Qinghai Lake (one day trip from Xining City) en route to Lhasa.
At that time, Xining was already very modern, but the railway station was a disaster.
The old Xining Station was demolished to be rebuilt and the station temporarily moved to a freight station with a temporary passengers' building....

temporary Xining West in 2011


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

AndrewJin said:


> Xining is an ideal model for cultural integration where Han, Tibetan, Hui, Tu, etc, live together harmoniously.
> 
> I was there in 2011, visiting Qinghai Lake (one day trip from Xining City) en route to Lhasa.
> At that time, Xining was already very modern, but the railway station was a disaster.
> The old Xining Station was demolished to be rebuilt and the station temporarily moved to a freight station with a temporary passengers' building....
> 
> temporary Xining West in 2011
> View attachment 420218
> View attachment 420219





TaiShang said:


> Intoxicating beauty of the motherland. Slow trains just add to the already overwhelming charm of Greater China.
> 
> HSR, on the other hand, is China's new revolution.



600km per h is revolution while 300km does not show too much big difference ,yes it is quicker but not that fast that can be called revolution! Alipay and wechatpay it definitely can be called revolution,my elec,china mobile fee,supermarket expenses,natural gas fee,taxi and train fee can all be settled with online payment,it is amazing change and huge efficency improvement!!!


----------



## cirr

*CRC speeds up modernization*

*Firm to buy 500 bullet trains, speed limit to rise to 350 kph*

China Railways Corp, the country's rail operator, plans to purchase 500 bullet trains with an operating speed of 350 kilometers per hour from China Railway Rolling Stock Corp by 2020, it said in a statement on Monday night.

This move indicates that China is raising the operating speed of its high-speed trains from 300 kph since 2011.

China will also release a new schedule on Sept 21 to improve its rail passenger service and operational efficiency.

China's new-generation bullet train, the Fuxing, will make seven round trips each day between Beijing and Shanghai from Sept 21 at 350 kph. It will be the world's fastest commercial bullet train, cutting the travel time between the two cities from 5.5 hours to 4.5 hours.

Eager to compete with rivals in Japan and Germany, CRC and CRRC, China's railway vehicle manufacturer, also signed a cooperation agreement in Beijing on Monday to deepen relations in every link of the railway industry chain, from research and development to design, manufacturing, installation, maintenance and financing.

CRRC Chairman Liu Hualong said the partnership will improve China's railway industry, optimize the allocation of resources, modernize the current financing mode in the sector, and deepen the impact of the Belt and Road Initiative, as well as lead to the export of more new-generation bullet trains.

China started to run its first 350 kph high-speed train between Beijing and Tianjin in August 2008 and opened at least three more high-speed lines nationwide in the following years, until the government limited the maximum speed at 300 kph in 2011.

The Fuxing trains were unveiled in June and are capable of top speeds of 400 kph.

CRC and CRRC will explore a new mode of cooperation to lower maintenance costs for high-end equipment.

This cooperation will also result in the repair and maintenance of trains without the involvement of any outside party.

In term of supplying train parts, the two groups will work closely from resource supply to logistics.

"The ongoing State-owned enterprise reform has encouraged them to optimize their resources to gain more profits and a greater share of the global market," said Feng Hao, a railway development researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.

Feng said CRC and CRRC are likely to seek opportunities to expand overseas, especially in the fields of rail vehicle supplies, research and development, and maintenance.

CRC and CRRC will establish a supplier management platform in order to efficiently share information and build a credit evaluation system to ensure the quality of suppliers.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/busines...t_30987006.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed rail to halve Chengdu-Shanghai travel time*
By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-08-24 11:15 



A map of the planned Shanghai-Chengdu high-speed railway line. [Photo/WeChat account of Chengdu Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone]

Authorities have started researching feasible plans on building a high-speed railway line from Shanghai to Chengdu in Sichuan province along the Yangtze River, one of the country's eight important east-to-west high-speed railway tracks.

China Railways Corp, the country's rail operator, and Anhui provincial government are likely to submit a plan to the central government on constructing the Hefei-Nanjing section of the line by the end of August.

The two have agreed to jointly build the section during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), the official WeChat account of Chengdu Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone reported on Wednesday.

Hubei provincial government has also drawn up plans on building the sections in the Central China's province of the east-to-west line to link cities to the coastal area.

Hubei plans to build a high-speed railway to link Macheng and Enshi as part of the Shanghai-Chengdu line. The Jingmen-Yichang section will be the same line linking Xiangyang, Jingmen and Yichang, which will start construction next year.

According to a medium- and long-term plan to expand railway network approved by the State Council, China's Cabinet, last year, China will build eight rail lines north to south, and eight lines east to west.

The high-speed railway line along the Yangtze River will connect 22 cities from Shanghai to Chengdu. The train will have a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

"The line starting from Shanghai, en route Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan, Chongqing to Chengdu, will be built with the standard of 350 km/h, paralleling a passenger-dedicated line from Shanghai to Chengdu," a railway official said.

At the end of 2013, China completed a passenger-dedicated railway line from Shanghai to Chengdu, which takes 14 hours to complete the journey.

The high-speed railway will shorten the time from Chengdu to Wuhan to about three hours and from Chengdu to Shanghai to about seven hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *High-speed rail to halve Chengdu-Shanghai travel time*
> By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-08-24 11:15
> 
> 
> 
> A map of the planned Shanghai-Chengdu high-speed railway line. [Photo/WeChat account of Chengdu Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone]
> 
> Authorities have started researching feasible plans on building a high-speed railway line from Shanghai to Chengdu in Sichuan province along the Yangtze River, one of the country's eight important east-to-west high-speed railway tracks.
> 
> China Railways Corp, the country's rail operator, and Anhui provincial government are likely to submit a plan to the central government on constructing the Hefei-Nanjing section of the line by the end of August.
> 
> The two have agreed to jointly build the section during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), the official WeChat account of Chengdu Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone reported on Wednesday.
> 
> Hubei provincial government has also drawn up plans on building the sections in the Central China's province of the east-to-west line to link cities to the coastal area.
> 
> Hubei plans to build a high-speed railway to link Macheng and Enshi as part of the Shanghai-Chengdu line. The Jingmen-Yichang section will be the same line linking Xiangyang, Jingmen and Yichang, which will start construction next year.
> 
> According to a medium- and long-term plan to expand railway network approved by the State Council, China's Cabinet, last year, China will build eight rail lines north to south, and eight lines east to west.
> 
> The high-speed railway line along the Yangtze River will connect 22 cities from Shanghai to Chengdu. The train will have a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour.
> 
> "The line starting from Shanghai, en route Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan, Chongqing to Chengdu, will be built with the standard of 350 km/h, paralleling a passenger-dedicated line from Shanghai to Chengdu," a railway official said.
> 
> At the end of 2013, China completed a passenger-dedicated railway line from Shanghai to Chengdu, which takes 14 hours to complete the journey.
> 
> The high-speed railway will shorten the time from Chengdu to Wuhan to about three hours and from Chengdu to Shanghai to about seven hours.


i reckon this will be the most important and busiest West-East HSR,
connecting numerous provincial capitals.
Currently the semi-HSR from Chengdu to Shanghai is horrible....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*High-speed Railway Open Day for Children!*
Nanning Railway Bureau, Southwest China

















@grey boy 2 @powastick @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *High-speed Railway Open Day for Children!*
> Nanning Railway Bureau, Southwest China
> View attachment 420707
> View attachment 420709
> View attachment 420711
> View attachment 420710
> View attachment 420708
> 
> @grey boy 2 @powastick @anant_s et al


Wonderful Gesture!
This will attract interest of young ones towards railways, some might even pursue a career in this industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Currently the semi-HSR from Chengdu to Shanghai is horrible....


Why is it horrible?


----------



## JSCh

*A joint partnership to build the China-Russia Tongjiang Rail Bridge *

By Yang Wentao and Zhu Qinliang
2017-08-27 18:40 GMT+8






The first railway bridge to cross the border between China and Russia, China-Russia Tongjiang Rail Bridge is set to open to traffic in June next year, as the two BRICS nations seek to increase cooperation during the upcoming BRICS Summit, which will be held in the city of Xiamen, east China's Fujian Province next month.

Joint infrastructure projects have historically been good ways to pull nations together. The BRICS nations differ in many ways. Language, culture, history, and geography separate the five member countries. But one thing all BRICS have in common is the desire to improve their infrastructures. Even a comparatively simple project, the building of a bridge, can have huge ramifications.



The construction site /CGTN Photo

In the 1950s China and Russia cooperated to build railroads. Sixty years later, they are doing it again. Although the construction methods have changed, cooperation is the key.The project will take three years to complete. When it is done, the tracks will connect to the Russian Trans-Siberian railroad.



China-Russia Tongjiang Rail Bridge /CGTN Photo

China-Russia Tongjiang Rail Bridge will connect Tongjiang City, Heilongjiang Province to Nizhneleninskoye (Нижнеле́нинское) in Russia. 

The total length of this bridge is 2,280 meters and the capacity will reach 2,000-2,500 million tons per year.



The bridge will finally connect Russia and China. /CGTN Photo

The bridge is one of the most important infrastructure projects to promote the implementation of the "construction of the Mongolian economic corridor planning." 

The greatest geographical advantage will be seen with the completion of the bridge. It is expected to increase the flow of people, capital, technology and information between the two countries, benefiting both economies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*The end of slow train in China?

<160km/h slow trains in Southwest China
















*



anant_s said:


> Wonderful Gesture!
> This will attract interest of young ones towards railways, some might even pursue a career in this industry


Hope so!
Working for railways is rewarding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Key project for China-Myanmar railway! China drilling its longest rail tunnel*


New China TV Published on Aug 29, 2017

With the help of the country's first homemade tunnel boring machine, engineers are drilling China's longest rail tunnel. The 34.5km-ling Gaoligong Mountain Tunnel, which sits in southwest China's Yunnan, is part of a railway which will eventually connect China and Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Key project for China-Myanmar railway! China drilling its longest rail tunnel*
> 
> 
> New China TV Published on Aug 29, 2017
> 
> With the help of the country's first homemade tunnel boring machine, engineers are drilling China's longest rail tunnel. The 34.5km-ling Gaoligong Mountain Tunnel, which sits in southwest China's Yunnan, is part of a railway which will eventually connect China and Myanmar.


Via Tengchong?


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Key project for China-Myanmar railway! China drilling its longest rail tunnel*
> 
> 
> New China TV Published on Aug 29, 2017
> 
> With the help of the country's first homemade tunnel boring machine, engineers are drilling China's longest rail tunnel. The 34.5km-ling Gaoligong Mountain Tunnel, which sits in southwest China's Yunnan, is part of a railway which will eventually connect China and Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

AndrewJin said:


> @TaiShang Thanks.
> Let's slow down a little bit, enjoy some photos of China's slow railways
> Slow is beauty!
> 
> View attachment 419514
> 
> View attachment 419515
> View attachment 419518
> View attachment 419516
> View attachment 419521
> View attachment 419523
> View attachment 419524
> 
> 
> @grey boy 2 @anant_s @PaklovesTurkiye @ChineseTiger1986 et al


do note some of these trains are cargo/bulk trains. there not supposed to go high speed, at most 70mph.

otoh Chinese hsr's are amazing my favourite being the bombardier zefiro380 series


----------



## AndrewJin

Blue Marlin said:


> do note some of these trains are cargo/bulk trains. there not supposed to go high speed, at most 70mph.
> 
> otoh Chinese hsr's are amazing my favourite being the bombardier zefiro380 series


Didn't I write "Let's slow down a little bit, enjoy some photos of China's slow railways
Slow is beauty!" ?
If you have nothing to contribute, simply refrain from this thread, thanks



powastick said:


> Why is it horrible?


It's only a corridor made up of high-speed railways of different maximum limits.
Some sections (Shanghai-Beijing, Chengdu-Chongqing) can reach 350km/h.
The rest is only 200-250km/h, some mountainous sections only 160km/h.
Along this railway, we have Shanghai, Nanjing, Hefei, Wuhan, Chongqing, Chengdu.
Every single above-mentioned city has a population more than 10 million, the traffic need is huge.
If the speed is 350km/h, 2000km from Shanghai to Chengdu can be covered within 7 hours (now 13 hours!).






Wuhan





The following video is about scenery along Yichang-Wanzhou Railway, part of this Shanghai-Chengdu corridor. 
Only 160km/h
When the railway was designed, China's infra construction was still weak.
The altitude chosen is relatively low (you can see from the video how high the parallel expressway is).
This is very dangerous during summer, flooding is frequent inside numerous tunnels.
Now, we can simply build very high bridges to avoid floods and tunnel collapsing (typical Karst landform).





278km, 7 years









The current corridor could be an important freight corridor when the new Shanghai-Chengdu HSR opens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China railways record 592 mln passenger trips during summer travel peak*

2017-09-01 09:45:28 GMT2017-09-01 17:45:28(Beijing Time) Xinhua English

BEIJING, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's railway network saw about 592 million passenger trips during the summer travel peak, which ran from July 1 to August 31, data from China Railway Corporation showed Friday.

The volume marked a year-on-year increase of 9.6 percent, with an average of 9.55 million trips made each day.

Traffic on China's high-speed rail lines saw fast growth, with an average of 639,000 passengers travelling on the line linking Beijing and Guangzhou each day.

In China, summer holidays for students usually last from early July to the end of August, driving up passenger flows.

As of the end of 2016, China had a 124,000-km railway network, featuring the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km.

http://english.sina.com/news/2017-09-01/detail-ifykpzey3659410.shtml

*Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway to be completed by end of 2018
*




Photo taken on July 18, 2017 shows a railway construction site of Shenyang west station section, northeast China's Liaoning Province. The Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, linking China's capital Beijing and the Liaoning provincial capital Shenyang, is about 700 km long and is designed with a speed of 350 km per hour. Work on the Beijing-Shenyang railway project started in 2014. And it is expected to be completed by the end of 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





Photo taken on June 17, 2017 shows a railway construction site of Shenyang west station section in northeast China's Liaoning Province.





Photo taken on May 23, 2017 shows the construction site of railway station in Fuxin





Photo taken on July 12, 2017 shows a construction site of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway in Fuxin





Photo taken on July 11, 2017 shows the construction site of Heishan north railway station of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/20...36477678_2.htm
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China railways record 592 mln passenger trips during summer travel peak*
> 
> 2017-09-01 09:45:28 GMT2017-09-01 17:45:28(Beijing Time) Xinhua English
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's railway network saw about 592 million passenger trips during the summer travel peak, which ran from July 1 to August 31, data from China Railway Corporation showed Friday.
> 
> The volume marked a year-on-year increase of 9.6 percent, with an average of 9.55 million trips made each day.
> 
> Traffic on China's high-speed rail lines saw fast growth, with an average of 639,000 passengers travelling on the line linking Beijing and Guangzhou each day.
> 
> In China, summer holidays for students usually last from early July to the end of August, driving up passenger flows.
> 
> As of the end of 2016, China had a 124,000-km railway network, featuring the world's largest high-speed rail network of more than 22,000 km.
> 
> http://english.sina.com/news/2017-09-01/detail-ifykpzey3659410.shtml
> 
> *Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway to be completed by end of 2018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 18, 2017 shows a railway construction site of Shenyang west station section, northeast China's Liaoning Province. The Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, linking China's capital Beijing and the Liaoning provincial capital Shenyang, is about 700 km long and is designed with a speed of 350 km per hour. Work on the Beijing-Shenyang railway project started in 2014. And it is expected to be completed by the end of 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 17, 2017 shows a railway construction site of Shenyang west station section in northeast China's Liaoning Province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 23, 2017 shows the construction site of railway station in Fuxin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 12, 2017 shows a construction site of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway in Fuxin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 11, 2017 shows the construction site of Heishan north railway station of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/20...36477678_2.htm
> __________________


can't believe they have wasted so much time on this crucial HSR....

Nanning-Yulin-Shenzhen HSR proposed, to begin construction during 13th 5-year-plan
The second high-speed railway linking Nanning to Pearl River Delta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Urrr... maybe should be in the J-20 thread??

*Model plane stops high-speed train, operator detained*
2017-09-03 10:52, Xinhua






The model plane is shattered into pieces after being hit by the high-speed train.​
A man has been detained after operating a model plane that forced a high-speed train to stop in north China's Hebei Province, police said Saturday.

The man, surnamed Pang, was testing the home-made model plane in late August in Luanxian County, when the plane fell onto the high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Qinhuangdao, a coastal city in Hebei, said a police officer with Beijing Railway Police Bureau.

The bureau is responsible for railway and train security in Beijing, Hebei and Tianjin.

The G2604 train was forced to stop on the line and was delayed for 22 minutes, the officer said.

Low-altitude flying objects, such as kites and balloons, are banned within 500 meters of railway lines in China. Violators will be detained and may face criminal charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China researches 600 km/h maglev train*

2017-09-04 16:17

Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

(ECNS) -- China's high-speed railcar maker CRRC has started a special project to research high-speed rail vehicles that can reach speeds up to 600 kilometers per hour, according to Sun Bangcheng, deputy director of CRRC Industrial Research Institute.

The project, one of *18* national key research and development plans set by the Ministry of Science and Technology in 2016, is researching both high-speed passenger and freight trains, Sun said. The project will be completed by 2021 at a total investment of over 9 billion yuan ($580 million).

The project includes *six types of trains* -- three for freight, one high-speed passenger train and two types of maglev trains, according to Chinese-language Science and Technology Daily.

*Freight trains with speeds of 250 km/h* can transport seafood from Haikou in South China's Hainan Province to Beijing in north China in one day, according to a project officer at CRRC.

Research into maglev includes a train that can reach 600 km/h and another that travels at 200 km/h. Research is to prepare for "the post-high-speed rail age" in technology, said Sun.

The cost of a 600 km/h maglev train is almost the same as a 400 km/h version, according to recent research.

So far, Japanese-made maglev trains can travel 603 km/h at its maximum speed and German-designed maglevs can hit 505 km/h. The operating speed of maglev trains in Shanghai, which use German technology, is 430 km/h.

*The first Chinese-made high-speed maglev train will roll off the operation line in 2018*, the report said.

At a forum in Wuhan, capital of Hubei Province, Liu Shiquan, deputy general manager at CASIC, said China will research ultra-speed trains that can "fly" at 4,000 km/h.

http://www.ecns.cn/cns-wire/2017/09-04/272064.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China lays track for longest high-speed railway in high latitude area *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-06 19:04:46_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





HARBIN, Sept. 6 (Xinhua) -- Track laying of the 343 km Harbin-Jiamusi high-speed railway, China's longest high-speed railway in a high latitude area, has been finished, according to China Railway on Wednesday.

According to the company, the high-speed railway is planned to open in June 2018.

Running at 200 kilometers per hour, the railway will cut travel time between Harbin, capital of northeast Heilongjiang Province, and Jiamusi in the same province to 1.5 hours from 7 hours.

The railway has 14 stops, including Binxi, Fangzheng, Demoli and Yilan.

The line is expected to increase freight and passenger capacity between cities along the route and facilitate China's trade with Russia, as Jiamusi is near the border.

The high latitude railway runs through four tunnels and on 120 bridges, according to Yuan Zhengguo, director of the railway's engineering headquarters.

China has the world's longest high-speed rail network, about 22,000 kilometers at the end of last year, about 60 percent of the world's total.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Smart toilets on trial at Shanghai railway station*

2017-09-08 14:03

chinaplus.cri.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_






The electronic display shows the real-time "occupancy" situation of the toilets at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station.

A new smart-toilet system has been installed at a railway station in Shanghai, reports Chinanews.com.

It's to solve the problem of long queues during national holidays and peak periods before.

Passengers at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station will now be able to see the real time 'occupancy' situation, and will be directed to the next available cubicle.

When the green light is on, it means the cubicle is ready for use. A red light indicates that the cubicle is in use.

A staff member at the railway station says the intelligent guidance system has been in use for around two weeks, making it easier and quicker for passengers to use the facilities.

If it proves a success, the smart system will be used for all the toilets in the station.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/09-08/272805.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Smart toilets on trial at Shanghai railway station*
> 
> 2017-09-08 14:03
> 
> chinaplus.cri.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The electronic display shows the real-time "occupancy" situation of the toilets at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station.
> 
> A new smart-toilet system has been installed at a railway station in Shanghai, reports Chinanews.com.
> 
> It's to solve the problem of long queues during national holidays and peak periods before.
> 
> Passengers at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station will now be able to see the real time 'occupancy' situation, and will be directed to the next available cubicle.
> 
> When the green light is on, it means the cubicle is ready for use. A red light indicates that the cubicle is in use.
> 
> A staff member at the railway station says the intelligent guidance system has been in use for around two weeks, making it easier and quicker for passengers to use the facilities.
> 
> If it proves a success, the smart system will be used for all the toilets in the station.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/09-08/272805.shtml


Female toilets/male toilets ratio is too small from this map.
There is no really queue before any male toilet at any railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's CRH6A-A, CRH6F-A intercity trains go off production line in Qingdao*

2017-09-10 10:00XinhuaEditor:Huang Mingrui




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6A-A intercity train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows the seats in a CRH6A-A intercity train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a driver in the cabin of a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6A-A intercity train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)




Passengers are seen aboard a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration during a test ride in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 9, 2017. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)




Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail trips get easier as network expands*

2017-09-11 08:51

China Daily _Editor: Huang Mingrui_





A high-speed train heads to Ulanqab from Hohhot in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region in August, marking the openning of the region's first high-speed railway. (Tang Zhe/For China Daily)

*At major transfer hubs, passengers no longer need to exit, re-enter gate*

Passengers can now reach most of China's major cities by bullet train, thanks to a network that includes linkages of a number of rail routes, as well as efficient major transfer hubs.

According to China Railway Corp, the national rail operator, direct high-speed train services have been arranged between cities with a large number of passengers, including Beijing-Kunming, Harbin-Shanghai and Chengdu-Guangzhou. Those direct services link big cities in different regions by taking more than one rail route.

Service between Dalian, Liaoning province, and Xi'an, Shaanxi province, involves eight high-speed rail routes that link 18 medium-size and large cities.

Running the network is no easy task. A high-speed rail route must not only carry out bullet train services running only on a single line but also on multiple lines.

*The major transfer hub design allows easy transfers to other bullet trains. Passengers can make travel plans and buy connected tickets in advance. When they arrive at the transfer station, they can use a transfer gateway to board the next service, with no need to exit the gate and enter again. The major transfer hub design offsets the lack of direct service in some areas, providing more convenient travel choices.*

Lanzhou West station, the major transfer hub linking the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region with the rest of China, is expected to receive more than 5,000 transfer passengers a day, said Wang Jian, the deputy head of the station. The Baoji-Lanzhou rail route opened in July, and Wang estimates daily passengers will reach 25,000. The route links Lanzhou with the high-speed rail network.

No direct service links Xinjiang with most cities beyond Lanzhou. A passenger from Beijing can take a direct service to Lanzhou and then transfer at Lanzhou West station to Xinjiang.

China's high-speed rail network has surpassed 20,000 kilometers, spanning all provincial level regions except Tibet and the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. Hub cities are scattered around the country and linked by the high-speed network.

The world's longest high-speed rail service in operation is the 2,760-kilometer Beijing-Kunming service, according to China Railway Corp. Beijing has a distinct spring, summer, fall and winter, whereas Kunming has been called "the spring city" because the weather never gets very cold.

Like the Beijing-Kunming service, departure and arrival cities are different, requiring a different model of bullet train to adjust to diverse local environment.

In the northeastern region's winter, when the lowest temperature can hit -40 C, bullet trains need to adjust. In the northwest region's deserts, featuring strong winds and sandstorms, such as along the Lanzhou-Xinjiang line, bullet trains have stormproof designs.

According to a plan released by the National Development and Reform Commission in July 2016, China will expand the high-speed rail network to 30,000 km by 2020, linking 80 percent of major cities. By 2030, the network will link all cities with populations of more than 500,000.

*Riding China's rails*

China's high-speed rail network stretched 22,000 kilometers as of 2016, accounting for 65 percent of the world's total high-speed railway.

The world's longest bullet train service reaches 2,760 kilometers from Beijing to Kunming, Yunnan province.

The world's longest continuous high-speed rail track reaches 2,298 kilometers between Beijing and Guangzhou, Guangdong province.

China is the only country with trains running at 350 km/h. Service on several Chinese lines have reached that speed, including Beijing-Tianjin, Beijing-Shanghai and Shanghai-Ningbo.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-11/272962.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China's CRH6A-A, CRH6F-A intercity trains go off production line in Qingdao*
> 
> 2017-09-10 10:00XinhuaEditor:Huang Mingrui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6A-A intercity train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows the seats in a CRH6A-A intercity train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a driver in the cabin of a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6A-A intercity train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers are seen aboard a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration during a test ride in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 9, 2017. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 9, 2017 shows a CRH6 intercity train with the four-car configuration in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. China's CRH6A-A and CRH6F-A intercity trains, with the four-car configuration, went off the production line in Qingdao on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)


More flexible configuration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* First PPP financing deal signed for China's high-speed railway *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-11 23:08:59_|_Editor: yan_





HANGZHOU, Sept. 11 (Xinhua) -- China's first public-private partnership (PPP) funded high-speed railway saw its financing contract signed on Monday.

Fosun Group leads the consortium of eight private firms that hold 51 percent stake in the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou project. State-owned China Railway, Zhejiang Communications Investment Group, and local government hold the rest.

The 269-km railway project is estimated to cost 44.9 billion yuan (6.9 billion U.S. dollars). Construction will take four years.

The share-holders will be responsible for managing the railway for 30 years before they hand it to the government for free.

Fang Jianhong, executive president of Sunvision Equity Investment and Management Co, a Fosun subsidiary, said the fees to be charged on railway users and the government's viability gap funding scheme will help private investors get stable returns from the project.

Officials with Zhejiang Provincial Development and Reform Commission said the project will herald a new era for railway project financing and play an exemplary role.

China has been redoubling its efforts to build the world's most extensive and sophisticated railway network. By 2020, China will have 150,000 km railway including 30,000 km high-speed railway, according to the government's plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China considers construction of super-high-speed railways*
By Wu Jin
China.org.cn, September 12, 2017




Fuxing train C2008 is seen leaving Tianjin Railway Station, Aug. 21, 2017. China's new-generation bullet trains, the Fuxing, were put into operation on the Beijing-Tianjin Intercity Railway Aug. 21. (Xinhua/Yang Baosen)

The attempt to accelerate the speed of its bullet trains to more than 1,000 kilometers per hour (kph), with trips being shortened from hours to minutes, hopefully may soon go beyond fictional imagination and come true, the Chinese newspaper Science Daily reported recently.

At the recent 3rd China International Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Hubei Province, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) announced its scientists were exploring the viability of trains running at supersonic speeds.

As envisioned in 2013 by Elon Musk, the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Space X from the United States, passenger and freight trains would eventually reach a top speed of 1,207 kph.

In May, the U.S. based Hyperloop One claimed they had completed a test for trains to run at 111 kph in a vacuum, raising this to 310 kph two months later. However, the laboratory results are nothing exceptional if comparing to the latest launch of China's Fuxing Express, capable of running at normal speed of 350 kph, let alone the intra-city operation of Shanghai's maglev trains reaching 430 kph.

According to Mao Kai, CASIC technological project director, the diminution of air resistance and the reduction of friction on tracks working as homogeneous approaches globally are essential to the drastic acceleration of bullet trains.

However, despite goodwill and high expectations, the labyrinth of the core technologies remains unraveled.

Professor Zhao Yong, from the superconductor and new energies research center of Southwest Jiaotong University, has engaged in the study of maglev trains moving in vacuum tubes for about six years. He catalogued three major technological conundrums waiting to be solved for the acceleration of high-speed expresses.

The first problem is to create sufficient and less costly vacuum space that encompasses space for the platforms needed for passengers to enter or exit the trains; Second, a super-high-speed railway needs linear traction technology, which however, has had difficulty in generating an impetus strong enough to make the train speed up' and third, the maglev technologies are still immature.

However, Mao said, there would be no need to build an absolute vacuum surrounding which may increase the complexity and costs of the projects. CASIC is seeking major technological breakthroughs, such as, the adoption of super-conduction magnetic levitation, though the technology is still to be improved.

"Even though the manned aerospace exploration has enabled CASIC to develop vacuum technologies by drawing on its resourceful experiences, it remains a big challenge to build vacuum tubes between cities and towns over huge distances," said Mao.

China has laid out three strategic phases for building the network of super-high-speed railways, while feasibility is still under discussion.

In view of the blueprint, the network will ultimately facilitate the interconnection of "Belt and Road" countries after the experimental operations of trains running between towns and city groups throughout China.

"It's a huge and complicated system, which needs meticulous verification, so it remains too early to announce an exact agenda," Mao said.

At the same time, some U.S. companies desirous of partnering China in the particular field and advised their Chinese counterparts to look for ways to generate income that can cover portions of the cost and lower ticket prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's new CRH6 commuter high-speed trains roll off assembly line*


New China TV Published on Sep 12, 2017

China's first CRH6 commuter high-speed trains roll off assembly line. The new-generation bullet trains are capable of speeds of up to 250 kph, and are mainly used on express commuter services.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*1st direct freight train service linking E China, Duisburg launched*

2017-09-16 09:20

Xinhua Editor:Li Yahui




A freight train leaves for Duisburg port of Germany from Weihai port in east China's Shandong Province Sept. 15, 2017. The first direct freight train service linking Weihai port and Duisburg port was launched on Friday. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)




A freight train leaves for Duisburg port of Germany from Weihai port in east China's Shandong Province Sept. 15, 2017. The first direct freight train service linking Weihai port and Duisburg port was launched on Friday. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China considers construction of super-high-speed railways*
> By Wu Jin
> China.org.cn, September 12, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxing train C2008 is seen leaving Tianjin Railway Station, Aug. 21, 2017. China's new-generation bullet trains, the Fuxing, were put into operation on the Beijing-Tianjin Intercity Railway Aug. 21. (Xinhua/Yang Baosen)
> 
> The attempt to accelerate the speed of its bullet trains to more than 1,000 kilometers per hour (kph), with trips being shortened from hours to minutes, hopefully may soon go beyond fictional imagination and come true, the Chinese newspaper Science Daily reported recently.
> 
> At the recent 3rd China International Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Hubei Province, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) announced its scientists were exploring the viability of trains running at supersonic speeds.
> 
> As envisioned in 2013 by Elon Musk, the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Space X from the United States, passenger and freight trains would eventually reach a top speed of 1,207 kph.
> 
> In May, the U.S. based Hyperloop One claimed they had completed a test for trains to run at 111 kph in a vacuum, raising this to 310 kph two months later. However, the laboratory results are nothing exceptional if comparing to the latest launch of China's Fuxing Express, capable of running at normal speed of 350 kph, let alone the intra-city operation of Shanghai's maglev trains reaching 430 kph.
> 
> According to Mao Kai, CASIC technological project director, the diminution of air resistance and the reduction of friction on tracks working as homogeneous approaches globally are essential to the drastic acceleration of bullet trains.
> 
> However, despite goodwill and high expectations, the labyrinth of the core technologies remains unraveled.
> 
> Professor Zhao Yong, from the superconductor and new energies research center of Southwest Jiaotong University, has engaged in the study of maglev trains moving in vacuum tubes for about six years. He catalogued three major technological conundrums waiting to be solved for the acceleration of high-speed expresses.
> 
> The first problem is to create sufficient and less costly vacuum space that encompasses space for the platforms needed for passengers to enter or exit the trains; Second, a super-high-speed railway needs linear traction technology, which however, has had difficulty in generating an impetus strong enough to make the train speed up' and third, the maglev technologies are still immature.
> 
> However, Mao said, there would be no need to build an absolute vacuum surrounding which may increase the complexity and costs of the projects. CASIC is seeking major technological breakthroughs, such as, the adoption of super-conduction magnetic levitation, though the technology is still to be improved.
> 
> "Even though the manned aerospace exploration has enabled CASIC to develop vacuum technologies by drawing on its resourceful experiences, it remains a big challenge to build vacuum tubes between cities and towns over huge distances," said Mao.
> 
> China has laid out three strategic phases for building the network of super-high-speed railways, while feasibility is still under discussion.
> 
> In view of the blueprint, the network will ultimately facilitate the interconnection of "Belt and Road" countries after the experimental operations of trains running between towns and city groups throughout China.
> 
> "It's a huge and complicated system, which needs meticulous verification, so it remains too early to announce an exact agenda," Mao said.
> 
> At the same time, some U.S. companies desirous of partnering China in the particular field and advised their Chinese counterparts to look for ways to generate income that can cover portions of the cost and lower ticket prices.


Not sure about future.
But now in 2017, we will welcome the inauguration of numerous HSRs(>250km/h) and rapid railways(200km/h).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A @ Changsha South Railway Station in Central China*
Beijing-Changsha-Guangzhou-HK HSR
Shanghai-Changsha-Kunming HSR
Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtai HSR

400-500 bullet trains per day via Changsha South







@terranMarine @Keel @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Arsalan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*New-generation 
Multifunctional railway maintenance train
put in use
















*
@Martian2 @TaiShang @Jlaw @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *New-generation
> Multifunctional railway maintenance train
> put in use
> 
> View attachment 426110
> View attachment 426114
> View attachment 426112
> View attachment 426111
> View attachment 426113
> *
> @Martian2 @TaiShang @Jlaw @anant_s et al


Wonderful livery!
Reminds of Doctor Yellow used by JR for similar purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China's new CRH6 commuter high-speed trains roll off assembly line*
> 
> 
> New China TV Published on Sep 12, 2017
> 
> China's first CRH6 commuter high-speed trains roll off assembly line. The new-generation bullet trains are capable of speeds of up to 250 kph, and are mainly used on express commuter services.


Not really the new CRH6, but the first 4-cars CRH6.
Shorter EMU, more flexible.





*CRH6 is a MONEY-SUCKING machine.....*
4 cars CRH6A 688 passengers
4 cars CRH6F 875 passengers.....




anant_s said:


> Wonderful livery!
> Reminds of Doctor Yellow used by JR for similar purpose.


Is yellow the universal colour for maintenance trains?
I also see all those vehicles for power line maintenance in yellow.
Which colour does the maintenance trains in India use?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*CR400 at Beijing Depot









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Is yellow the universal colour for maintenance trains?
> I also see all those vehicles for power line maintenance in yellow.
> Which colour does the maintenance trains in India use?


Chrome yellow color owing to its high visibility is often used by maintenance crews not only by railways but on airports too.
See plasser make railway maintenance vehicles, all in same yellow color.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*China builds world's deepest high-speed rail station*

Chinese engineers have dug 5,000 meters of a tunnel which runs through the world's largest and deepest high-speed rail station. The new terminal, which is under construction, is 102m (305ft) under the Badaling Great Wall in Beijing. It will occupy 36,000 square meters (387,500 square feet). The tunnel and the station are part of a railway line being built to facilitate the 2022 Winter Olympics.
*



*


anant_s said:


> Chrome yellow color owing to its high visibility is often used by maintenance crews not only by railways but on airports too.
> See plasser make railway maintenance vehicles, all in same yellow color.


I see....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Slow double-decker trains at Qiqihar, Northeast China*












@powastick @cirr @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow!











EMUs with changeable number of cars 
to be tested in 2018




*

*Proposed double-decker 350km/h EMUs
16 cars 1619 seats*







@TaiShang @GS Zhou @anant_s @Kaptaan @cirr @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Tomorrow, 21 Sep. 2017
Beijing-Tianjin HSR, Beijing-Shanghai HSR
BACK TO 350KM/H
















*

*MORE CR400 TO BE MANUFACTURED *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 426603
> 
> View attachment 426605
> 
> 
> 
> EMUs with changeable number of cars
> to be tested in 2018
> View attachment 426606
> 
> *
> 
> *Proposed double-decker 350km/h EMUs
> 16 cars 1619 seats*
> View attachment 426608
> View attachment 426607
> 
> @TaiShang @GS Zhou @anant_s @Kaptaan @cirr @JSCh et al
> 
> View attachment 426615


What is the differences of interchangeable number of cars?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's bullet trains bump speed, Beijing to Shanghai in 4.5 hours*
China Plus/CCTV Published: 2017-09-21 08:35:32

The speed of China's new-generation bullet trains has increased significantly as of Thursday.

The "Fuxing" trains, running between Beijing and Shanghai, are now running at 350 km/h, cutting the travel time between the two cities to four and a half hours.



A "Fuxing" train, running between Beijing and Shanghai, gets ready to depart from Beijing South Railway Station, on September 21, 2017. [Photo: China Plus/Li Lin]

Staff members on the trains were given training ahead of the speed increase. Zhao Guang with the personnel training department at Beijing Railway Bureau said the training has gone well.

"We made a series of training materials designed to shorten emergency response times, improve efficiency and ensure safety. We have conducted pop tests this month to check the results of the training, and all of our staff have passed the tests," said Zhao. 

More than 700 maintenance personnel have been trained online and have also conducted actual operations since the beginning of the year.

The increase in speed comes as China is expecting a tourism boom for the upcoming National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holidays in early October.

More than 700 million trips are expected to be made from October 1st to 8th.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Beijing makes way for high-tech trains*

2017-09-21 09:06 China Daily _Editor: Gu Mengxi_





A maglev train on Beijing's S1 Line makes a trial run on Wednesday. The line is expected to open to passengers by the end of this year. (Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily)

*Three new lines begin their trial runs, with passengers to come by year's end*

Two high-tech railway lines and a conventional one begin trial runs on Wednesday in Beijing－a driverless subway line, a mid-to low-speed maglev line and a modern tram－all of which are expected to welcome passengers by the end of this year, according to the Beijing government.

The 16.6-km Yanfang Line is the Chinese mainland's first driverless subway made domestically. It has a seating capacity of 960 and a top speed of 80 kilometers per hour. It eliminates the driver's cockpit in favor of intelligent technology for operations and maintenance.

The line connects Beijing's southwestern Yanshan and Fangshan areas, aiming to facilitate economic development.

"This new line will dramatically improve the convenience of transportation for residents of Yanshan who want to go into the city's urban area," said Hu Yunge, a 22-year-old subway enthusiast in Beijing who has focused on developments for 10 years. "I will look for a chance to experience the driverless train, even though my home is far from there."

The 10.2-km S1 Line is Beijing's first mid-to low-speed maglev line, whose top speed is 100 km/h. It links the city's western districts of Mentougou and Shijingshan. Passengers will be able to ride the entire line in less than 20 minutes.

Maglev trains don't have wheels but rely on electromagnetic forces. Carriages are elevated about 1 centimeter above the tracks, considerably reducing friction and providing a smooth ride.

"People care more about the safety and comfort brought by high technology than about the technology itself," Hu said.

The West Suburb Line, Beijing's first modern－albeit conventional－tram, which has been built in Haidian district on the city's west side, also began test runs. Some say it's the best line for sightseeing because it passes eight attractions, including the Summer Palace, Beijing Botanical Garden and Fragrant Hills Park. It runs mainly at ground level, but may rise or go underground as the road system requires.

Zhang Zhi, 22, a graduate of the University of International Relations near the Summer Palace, said the tram is a good project that will benefit people in the area immensely.

"Last weekend I went to the Beijing Botanical Garden on an extremely crowded bus, which bounced for a long time over rough roads. The tram will help relieve this," Zhang said.

Currently, Beijing's urban railway system has 19 lines totaling 574 kilometers. That will grow to 608 kilometers once the three new lines are fully operational.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-21/274472.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Live from "*Fuxing*" High Speed Train at 350 km/h, the highest HSR operating speed in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Live from "*Fuxing*" High Speed Train at 350 km/h, the highest HSR operating speed in the world.


G5 Beijing-Shanghai train, first official 350km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Increasing railway density in Western China
Nanning-Guiyang HSR starts construction!
2017-2022
482km, 75.7 billion yuan
350km/h
188 bridges+106 tunnels
Bridge/tunnel ratio 89%, highest of all HSRs*













Dungeness said:


> Live from "*Fuxing*" High Speed Train at 350 km/h, the highest HSR operating speed in the world.


CR400 arriving in Jinan West











Even the lowest class looks awesome! 
Seems more spacious than first class seats on some old models

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Fastest train in the world fully developed in China*

2017-09-22 11:01

CGTN _Editor: Liang Meichen_

video：http://www.ecns.cn/video/2017/09-22/274755.shtml

Advanced technologies are one of the most unique traits on the "Fuxing" high-speed trains. More importantly, instead of being imported, the trains were fully developed in China. So what are the latest technologies embedded in the trains, and what changes do they bring?

Seven driving licenses, over three million kilometers of safe driving, and 21 various types of trains, Xue Jun has witnessed the explosive growth of China's rail development from the stream, to diesel, to electric and now to high-speed train.

As a train driver with three decades of experience, he says the most distinguishing feature of the "Fuxing" is how convenient it is to operate.

"The train offers drivers a better view, and operation is more convenient. Previously there were three handles, but now it has been simplified to one," he said.

And what led to these changes were the technical breakthroughs made by China, which holds complete intellectual property rights.

Qi Yanhui, deputy director of the Science and Technical Management at China Railway Corporation says the train's core, including wheels and axles, power supply, operation management and security monitoring, are all homegrown.

"The design and manufacturing of the train are fully domestically developed, so we understand the heart of these technologies and no longer have to rely on other countries. We also added some new designs to make them safer and more economical. For instance, the absorption equipment on both ends of the train will help it avoid crashes and fatalities."

In addition, there are also 2,500 sensors on the train, Chief Engineer Zhao Hongwei said, noting that this aims to help monitor and collect over 1,000 real-time indicators.

"The sensors can monitor the temperature, stability of the equipment, and so forth and set off alarms when something goes wrong – thereby shifting danger to safety."

The "Fuxing" train is also more energy efficient, with nearly 20 percent less consumption compared with the last version of bullet trains.

And in return, passengers are enjoying the changes brought by these new technologies.

The advancement of the train is not embraced by one single technology, but rather a comprehensive support network that includes infrastructure building, train manufacturing and operation system.

With these advanced systems and technology coming together, it brings passengers a fast, pleasant and more importantly, safe journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Fastest train in the world fully developed in China*
> 
> 2017-09-22 11:01
> 
> CGTN _Editor: Liang Meichen_
> 
> video：http://www.ecns.cn/video/2017/09-22/274755.shtml
> 
> Advanced technologies are one of the most unique traits on the "Fuxing" high-speed trains. More importantly, instead of being imported, the trains were fully developed in China. So what are the latest technologies embedded in the trains, and what changes do they bring?
> 
> Seven driving licenses, over three million kilometers of safe driving, and 21 various types of trains, Xue Jun has witnessed the explosive growth of China's rail development from the stream, to diesel, to electric and now to high-speed train.
> 
> As a train driver with three decades of experience, he says the most distinguishing feature of the "Fuxing" is how convenient it is to operate.
> 
> "The train offers drivers a better view, and operation is more convenient. Previously there were three handles, but now it has been simplified to one," he said.
> 
> And what led to these changes were the technical breakthroughs made by China, which holds complete intellectual property rights.
> 
> Qi Yanhui, deputy director of the Science and Technical Management at China Railway Corporation says the train's core, including wheels and axles, power supply, operation management and security monitoring, are all homegrown.
> 
> "The design and manufacturing of the train are fully domestically developed, so we understand the heart of these technologies and no longer have to rely on other countries. We also added some new designs to make them safer and more economical. For instance, the absorption equipment on both ends of the train will help it avoid crashes and fatalities."
> 
> In addition, there are also 2,500 sensors on the train, Chief Engineer Zhao Hongwei said, noting that this aims to help monitor and collect over 1,000 real-time indicators.
> 
> "The sensors can monitor the temperature, stability of the equipment, and so forth and set off alarms when something goes wrong – thereby shifting danger to safety."
> 
> The "Fuxing" train is also more energy efficient, with nearly 20 percent less consumption compared with the last version of bullet trains.
> 
> And in return, passengers are enjoying the changes brought by these new technologies.
> 
> The advancement of the train is not embraced by one single technology, but rather a comprehensive support network that includes infrastructure building, train manufacturing and operation system.
> 
> With these advanced systems and technology coming together, it brings passengers a fast, pleasant and more importantly, safe journey.


厉害了我的国！



powastick said:


> What is the differences of interchangeable number of cars?


EMUs in nearly all cases are fixed.
When you buy a 8-car train, it will stay 8 cars, unless you couple two trains together.
Traditional trains are more flexible, you can add cars easily.

The purpose of the future-generation flexible EMUs is to reintroduce the strength of traditional trains.
This technology is important considering the characteristics of China's passenger movement.










You can see from this powerpoint, different cars have different interior design.
Some of single floor second class, some of double-floor VIP class, some of mixture of dining car and freight car, some of sleeper class.
We will be able to change the number and purpose of each train easily and flexibly, as in the case of traditional slow trains.





I am looking forward to its testing in 2018.
If successful, this change will redefine the future of China's HSR industry.

https://tieba.baidu.com/p/4875779633?pn=1






@cirr @TaiShang @anant_s @JSCh et al



AndrewJin said:


> 厉害了我的国！
> 
> 
> EMUs in nearly all cases are fixed.
> When you buy a 8-car train, it will stay 8 cars, unless you couple two trains together.
> Traditional trains are more flexible, you can add cars easily.
> 
> The purpose of the future-generation flexible EMUs is to reintroduce the strength of traditional trains.
> This technology is important considering the characteristics of China's passenger movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from this powerpoint, different cars have different interior design.
> Some of single floor second class, some of double-floor VIP class, some of mixture of dining car and freight car, some of sleeper class.
> We will be able to change the number and purpose of each train easily and flexibly, as in the case of traditional slow trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to its testing in 2018.
> If successful, this change will redefine the future of China's HSR industry.
> 
> https://tieba.baidu.com/p/4875779633?pn=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cirr @TaiShang @anant_s @JSCh et al



This is f**king awesome!
Bring them on, accelerate testing!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> 厉害了我的国！
> 
> 
> EMUs in nearly all cases are fixed.
> When you buy a 8-car train, it will stay 8 cars, unless you couple two trains together.
> Traditional trains are more flexible, you can add cars easily.
> 
> The purpose of the future-generation flexible EMUs is to reintroduce the strength of traditional trains.
> This technology is important considering the characteristics of China's passenger movement.
> 
> View attachment 426917
> 
> View attachment 426919
> 
> 
> You can see from this powerpoint, different cars have different interior design.
> Some of single floor second class, some of double-floor VIP class, some of mixture of dining car and freight car, some of sleeper class.
> We will be able to change the number and purpose of each train easily and flexibly, as in the case of traditional slow trains.
> View attachment 426918
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to its testing in 2018.
> If successful, this change will redefine the future of China's HSR industry.
> 
> https://tieba.baidu.com/p/4875779633?pn=1
> View attachment 426920
> 
> 
> 
> @cirr @TaiShang @anant_s @JSCh et al
> 
> 
> 
> This is f**king awesome!
> Bring them on, accelerate testing!
> 
> View attachment 426925
> View attachment 426927
> View attachment 426921
> View attachment 426922
> View attachment 426923
> View attachment 426924
> View attachment 426926



Mass produce this for economic scale and savings. they can be converted into high speed freight when new 600 km/hr trains becomes operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Xi'an-Chengdu railway to come on stream within 2017*

2017-09-23 10:37

Xinhua Editor:Huang Mingrui




A test high-speed train pulls into the Epanggong Station on the Xi'an-Chengdu railway in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 20, 2017. The *643-km Xi'an-Chengdu railway*, which links Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, will come on stream within this year. By then, trains will run at a designed speed of 250 km per hour, slashing travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to three hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)





A test high-speed train pulls into the Foping Station on the Xi'an-Chengdu railway in Foping County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 20, 2017. The 643-km Xi'an-Chengdu railway, which links Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, will come on stream within this year. By then, trains will run at a designed speed of 250 km per hour, slashing travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to three hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)





Photo taken on Sept. 21, 2017 shows the Yangxian West Station on the Xi'an-Chengdu railway in Hanzhong City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The 643-km Xi'an-Chengdu railway, which links Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, will come on stream within this year. By then, trains will run at a designed speed of 250 km per hour, slashing travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to three hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)




Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2017 shows the Epanggong Station in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The 643-km Xi'an-Chengdu railway, which links Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, will come on stream within this year. By then, trains will run at a designed speed of 250 km per hour, slashing travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to three hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang）





Photo taken on Sept. 21, 2017 shows a railway bridge on the Xi'an-Chengdu railway in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The 643-km Xi'an-Chengdu railway, which links Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, will come on stream within this year. By then, trains will run at a designed speed of 250 km per hour, slashing travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to three hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Northeast China city turns disused train into restaurant*
(Xinhua) 14:07, September 25, 2017






_(Photo/Chinanews.com)_​
HARBIN, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- You are more likely to be handed barbecued mutton than a train ticket in the two-carriaged "green skinned" train on a roadside in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

The train-turned restaurant, which opened Friday, can sit 160 diners, offering them home-brewed beer and barbecue.





_(Photo/Chinanews.com)_​
The transformation was started by the asset management company of Harbin Railway Administration in May.

The platform, control board, signal lamp and number plate of the carriage remind people of the bygone era of China's "green-skinned" trains (named for their color), which were heavily used in the country for decades.





_(Photo/Chinanews.com)_​
"In the modern era of high-speed trains, the slow green trains are just a distant memory for many urbanites," said Cong Jusen, deputy general manager with the company. "The restaurant has reused the train carriages to earn a profit and offer a good place for passengers to look back on old memories," Cong said.

Railways are a cultural symbol for Harbin. The administration has also set up a square commemorating Zhan Tianyou, a distinguished Chinese railroad engineer, and established a train museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s latest high-speed train consumes only 3.8 KWh per 100 passenger-km*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 16:40, September 29, 2017




China’s latest high-speed train the Fuxing consumes only 3.8 KWh per 100 passenger-km when running at a speed of 350 km/h, according to Chinese newspaper Science and Technology Daily.

Fuxing bullet trains officially started operating at 350 km/h since Sept. 21, which has made China to reclaim its crown for the world’s fastest train service.

The height of the Fuxing model CR400AF increased to 4.05 meters from 3.7 meters, expanding its section by 7.3%.

The enlarged locomotive calls for improved aerodynamic performance. In order to achieve this, the design team conducted lots of simulated calculations, wind tunnel tests, and moving model tests, said Ding Sansan, deputy chief-engineer of CSR Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., the producer of the locomotive.

After multiple technical evaluations, the final scheme was chosen out of 46 preliminary conceptual plans.

Compared with older versions of China’s high-speed trains, the Fuxing has 12% lower air resistance and 17% of the energy consumption per 100 km.

It saves more than 5,000 KWh of electricity for a round trip between Beijing and Shanghai, Ding noted.

In addition, a number of sensing systems have been added to the train, empowering it with a smarter brain.

The 2,500 sensors can sample more than 1,500 kinds of information, including vibration, bearing temperature, traction system, and carriage environment, said Tao Guidong, deputy director of technical center of CSR Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd.

The smart high-precision sensing systems are able to sample one million pieces of data in just one second, Tao added.

The Fuxing bullet train has also applied passive safety technology for the first time. The technology, which uses energy absorption devices, guarantees the non-deformation of passenger in the event of a crash, Ding noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Major railway in western China starts operation *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-29 19:37:57_|_Editor: Mengjie_





LANZHOU/CHONGQING, Sept. 29 (Xinhua) -- A major railway connecting Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, with the southwestern metropolis Chongqing went into operation on Friday.

It took nine years to build the Lanzhou-Chongqing railway, with a total length of 886 kilometers.

Travel time between Lanzhou and Chongqing is expected to be cut from 20 hours to about 12. Trains between Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, will be shortened to 11 hours.

The railway, which runs through Gansu, Shaanxi, Sichuan and Chongqing, will play a crucial role in the development of western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Major railway in western China starts operation *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-29 19:37:57_|_Editor: Mengjie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LANZHOU/CHONGQING, Sept. 29 (Xinhua) -- A major railway connecting Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province, with the southwestern metropolis Chongqing went into operation on Friday.
> 
> It took nine years to build the Lanzhou-Chongqing railway, with a total length of 886 kilometers.
> 
> Travel time between Lanzhou and Chongqing is expected to be cut from 20 hours to about 12. Trains between Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, will be shortened to 11 hours.
> 
> The railway, which runs through Gansu, Shaanxi, Sichuan and Chongqing, will play a crucial role in the development of western China.


i feel frustrated chengdu-xi'an high-speed railway cannot start operation from national day.

CRH3A at Wuhan Railway Station, heading to Xi'an-Chengdu HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*High-speed railways plan in Beijing Municipality 
2016-2035*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Technicians ensure safety of passengers*


​
Technician Xu Xumeng (L) and his colleague check the pantograph of a Fuxing bullet train at the Hongqiao bullet train base in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 2, 2017. Maintenance staff of Fuxing bullet trains remain at their posts to ensure the safety of passengers during the National Day holiday. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, Fuxing represents the best of China's high-speed railway technology. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

​
A Fuxing bullet train is cleaned at the Hongqiao bullet train base in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 2, 2017. Maintenance staff of Fuxing bullet trains remain at their posts to ensure the safety of passengers during the National Day holiday. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, Fuxing represents the best of China's high-speed railway technology. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

​
Workers clean a Fuxing bullet train at the Hongqiao bullet train base in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 2, 2017. Maintenance staff of Fuxing bullet trains remain at their posts to ensure the safety of passengers during the National Day holiday. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, Fuxing represents the best of China's high-speed railway technology. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

​
Technicians Huang Siyuan (R) and Chen Zhichun check the bottom of a Fuxing bullet train at the Hongqiao bullet train base in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 2, 2017. Maintenance staff of Fuxing bullet trains remain at their posts to ensure the safety of passengers during the National Day holiday. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, Fuxing represents the best of China's high-speed railway technology. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)





Technicians check a Fuxing bullet train at the Hongqiao bullet train base in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 2, 2017. Maintenance staff of Fuxing bullet trains remain at their posts to ensure the safety of passengers during the National Day holiday. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, Fuxing represents the best of China's high-speed railway technology. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)





Technicians Wang Xiaozheng (L) and Xu Xumeng check a Fuxing bullet train at the Hongqiao bullet train base in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 2, 2017. Maintenance staff of Fuxing bullet trains remain at their posts to ensure the safety of passengers during the National Day holiday. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour, Fuxing represents the best of China's high-speed railway technology. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

http://china.org.cn/photos/2017-10/03/content_41681870_6.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China EximBank finances railway engineering, equipment manufacture*

2017-10-03 15:21

Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

The Export-Import Bank of China (China EximBank) has signed a *200-billion-yuan* (about 30 billion U.S. dollars) agreement with China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) to help the latter sharpen its competitiveness.

The bank will offer the construction group a wide range of financial services, including credit support and information counseling, according to the agreement.

Through the move, the China EximBank hopes to help CRCC increase its core competitiveness in railway engineering and equipment manufacturing,and encourage outbound cooperation.

CRCC, whose business scope covers virtually every aspect of engineering construction, has constructed hundreds of projects around the world.

In recent years, Chinese enterprises have been quickening their pace of "going global", and have gained a strong competitive edge in the area of railway construction.

China has the world's longest high-speed rail network, with 22,000 kilometers currently in operation. About one-third of the country's high-speed railways were designed to run at a speed of 350 kph.

Chinese-manufactured high-speed trains have been sold to Indonesia, Russia, Iran and India.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-03/276004.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* World's longest concrete arch bridge shortens the way home *
CGTN
2017-10-07 19:10 GMT+8
Updated 2017-10-07 20:39 GMT+8

Deep in a valley between the mountains stands a bridge that connects two gorges that for long had divided southwest China's Yunnan and Guizhou provinces.

With a span of 445 meters, Beipan River Bridge on the Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway is the longest concrete arch bridge in the world and literally bridges the gorge between the two provinces.





CGTN Photo​




CGTN Photo​
The bridge is a key link to the Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway. Du Rui, chief engineer of the project and his associates spent six years living in the deep mountains in the region as they set out to construct the bridge.





Du Rui (right) working at a construction site. /Photo provided by Du Rui​
"I joined the project, which would also lead to my hometown in Yunnan Province, in 2010. At that time my mother kept asking me whether we could finish it earlier. I said it would take at least five years. She wished we could be faster.”





CGTN Photo​




CGTN Photo​
Du Rui shared his mother's desire to see the bridge completed at the earliest. However he also realized the enormous geographical and geological challenges that made the task at hand monumental.

The steep terrains, loose soil and the fact that they had to walk for hours to reach the construction sites up in the mountains made the project even harder.





CGTN Photo​




CGTN Photo​
"Looking at the terrains, the gorges and the valleys, I didn't even know how to build the bridge, let alone when could we finish it. We had absolutely no idea. We had to overcome so many difficulties," Du recalled.





The construction work on full swing at Beipan River Bridge on the Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway, in 2014. /Photo provided by Du Rui​
After six years of hard work the bridge was ready, making the first high-speed rail in Yunnan Province operational. Technically, the high-speed rail is also the first one in Guizhou Province.





The steep terrains, loose soil and the fact that they had to walk for hours to reach the construction sites up in the mountains made the project even harder. /Photo provided by Du Rui​
During the construction, it often took more than 10 hours for Du to travel to his hometown. Now that the bridge is built, the high-speed train completes the same journey in merely three hours.





Aerial shot of Yunnan Province. /CGTN Photo​




Women working in a farmland in Yunnan Province. /CGTN Photo​




Du Rui and his mother. /CGTN Photo​
Du Rui was born in Munai village in Yunnan Province. The high-speed rail he built leads to his hometown, making him genuinely happy.

He recalled the days when his mother took him to relatives, they had to walk for an entire day. When he went to college in Chongqing, it would take nearly 20 hours to reach the mountainous city on the green train.

But now, sitting on the high-speed train traveling through the bridge he helped built, Du Rui knows that those days are gone forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> He recalled the days when his mother took him to relatives, they had to walk for an entire day. When he went to college in Chongqing, it would take nearly 20 hours to reach the mountainous city on the green train.
> 
> But now, sitting on the high-speed train traveling through the bridge he helped built, Du Rui knows that those days are gone forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Beijing Winter Olympics high-speed train design unveiled*

2017-10-10 15:10

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

The design of the trains that will run on a new high-speed railway line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-hosts of the 2022 Winter Olympics, was unveiled in Beijing Tuesday.

*The Olympic trains will be even "smarter and greener" than the Fuxing bullet trains*, which were put for service on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in September, according to Chinese railcar maker CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicle Co.

The company said the new trains were designed specifically for the Winter Olympics, featuring a media carriage with WiFi service and TV screens for live broadcasting, an athlete drug testing area and and a storage area for winter sports equipment.

CRRC Changchun also produced subway trains for the Rio Olympics and operated the system smoothly for the duration of the Games last year.

In April 2016, construction began on the world's first ballast track with maximum speed of 350 kph between Beijing and Zhangjiakou. The project is scheduled for completion by the end of 2019 and will shorten the trip between the two cities from the current three hours to just one hour.

Construction also began in 2016 on a 53.2-km extension of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway to Hebei's Chongli District, where most of the Olympic skiing events will be held. The trip from Zhangjiakou to Chongli will take 25 minutes.

Beijing and Zhangjiakou won their joint bid to host the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in July 2015.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-10/276471.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Face scan check-in arrives at China's train stations*

2017-10-11 10:57 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

After months of trials, train stations in major cities across China have rolled out ticketing systems using facial recognition technology.

The new system, which is capable of identifying faces regardless of cosmetics or colored contacts, has so far garnered praise from passengers.

"I think the new service is more convenient than [human] ticket checkers," a passenger at Wuhan Railway Station told Pear Video on Monday, "it took me only seven or eight seconds to check in," she added.

Major hubs in Beijing, Guangzhou, Chengdu and Wuhan are among the first to utilize the face-scanners.

At the turnstiles, passengers insert both their ticket and ID into a slot. They then are instructed to face a built-in camera.

The technology uses pulsing near-infrared light to create a detailed map of the passenger's face, which is then checked against the biometric information stored in their ID.

"As long as they're not wearing hats or glasses, the whole process takes about three seconds," said an employee at the Wuhan station.

Staff is standing by for passengers that have undergone plastic surgery or other special cases, the employee added.

For matches below 75 percent accuracy, passengers are directed to have their tickets checked by employees, reports the Chongqing Evening News.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-11/276564.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Seat selection available for bullet train passengers*
By Luo Wangshu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-10-12 11:16














Starting Thursday, passengers will be able to select seats when buying bullet train tickets online, China Railway Corp said.

When entering the ticket purchase page on 12306.cn or the mobile phone application, passengers can choose seats before submitting payment. If the available seats do not meet customers' preferences, the system will automatically choose a seat instead.

The railway department launched a pilot trial service to allow passengers to choose their seats on the bullet train in the round-island high-speed rail in South China's Hainan province in December of 2016.

According to a statement released by China Railway Corp, passengers can log on to 12306.cn, the national railway official website, for further information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Sea-view subway ends 6-day test operation in Xiamen *

2017-10-12 09:22 Xinhua Editor:Yao Lan




Subway line 1 runs on the Jixing Seawall in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 11, 2017. It was the last day of the 6-day test operation of the subway line 1 that spans the sea in Xiamen. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)




Citizens take subway line 1 in Xiamen in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 11, 2017. It was the last day of the 6-day test operation of the subway line 1 that spans the sea in Xiamen. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)




Citizens take subway line 1 in Xiamen in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 11, 2017. It was the last day of the 6-day test operation of the subway line 1 that spans the sea in Xiamen. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Sea-view subway ends 6-day test operation in Xiamen *
> 
> 2017-10-12 09:22 Xinhua Editor:Yao Lan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway line 1 runs on the Jixing Seawall in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 11, 2017. It was the last day of the 6-day test operation of the subway line 1 that spans the sea in Xiamen. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizens take subway line 1 in Xiamen in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 11, 2017. It was the last day of the 6-day test operation of the subway line 1 that spans the sea in Xiamen. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizens take subway line 1 in Xiamen in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 11, 2017. It was the last day of the 6-day test operation of the subway line 1 that spans the sea in Xiamen. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)



Wow, that's an exclusive ride.

The rise of China is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed Rail Bridge's cantilever beams rotated and aligned with each other in 90 minutes*


CGTN Published on Oct 13, 2017

A stunning video captures crucial moments of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou High-speed Rail Bridge under construction, showing two cantilever beams rotating 31 degrees and aligning with each other, in precisely 90 minutes. The high-speed railway is a vital project for the integrated development strategy of Beijing, Tianjin, and Hebei, as well as for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CR400 documentary *




@TaiShang @GS Zhou @Keel @powastick @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

AndrewJin said:


> *CR400 documentary *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @GS Zhou @Keel @powastick @anant_s et al



One of our National Prides and we are ready to share it with everyone for a view or for a ride!
It illuminates the souls of all people with a Heart for China all over the world.
Keep 'em coming AJ!
Best wishes!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Keel said:


> One of our National Prides and we are ready to share it with everyone for a view or for a ride!
> It illuminates the souls of all people with a Heart for China all over the world.
> Keep 'em coming AJ!
> Best wishes!



waiting for new trains to be tested in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> waiting for new trains to be tested in 2018
> 
> View attachment 430999
> View attachment 431001
> View attachment 431000
> View attachment 431002
> View attachment 431003
> 
> View attachment 431005



Looks so comfortable. One more good reason not to fly in Mainland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*End of slow trains???*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Railway linking Shangqiu, Hefei, Hangzhou under construction*

Xinhua 2017-09-28 11:09:47

Editor: Yang Yi





*
The Shanghehang high-speed railway* is under construction in Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2017. The 793.4-kilometer railway will link Shangqiu in central China's Henan Province, Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, and Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)






The Shanghehang high-speed railway is under construction in Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2017. The 793.4-kilometer railway will link Shangqiu in central China's Henan Province, Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, and Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)






The Shanghehang high-speed railway is under construction in Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2017. The 793.4-kilometer railway will link Shangqiu in central China's Henan Province, Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, and Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)






The Shanghehang high-speed railway is under construction in Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2017. The 793.4-kilometer railway will link Shangqiu in central China's Henan Province, Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, and Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China plans commercial suspension rail lines: academic*

2017-10-20 02:14 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

China is planning to build commercial suspension railway lines *using lithium-battery* powered trains to help address traffic jams and pollution at scenic areas, according to a Chinese academic.

A plan to build an over 10-kilometer-long elevated monorail line using lithium-battery trains is being finalized in southwest China's Guizhou Province, according to Zhai Wanming from the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Another such line in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, is also in the planning process, said Zhai.

Last year, a lithium-battery powered train, with a speed of 60 kph, successfully ran on a 1.4-km test monorail line designed by Zhai's team. So far, it has traveled more than 10,000 km in total.

The construction costs for suspension railways are less than one fifth that of subways, according to Zhai."It is pollution-free and does not affect ground facilities."

Suspension railways are a new choice to solve traffic jams in cities and a good means of transport for visitors at scenic areas, he added.

Several cities across China, including Hancheng in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, currently have elevated monorail construction plans.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-20/277702.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Qinghai-Tibet Railway capacity upgrade

Phase I(near completion)

中铁十二局集团相关负责人介绍，由该单位承建的工程标段全长535公里，新开7处预留车站，包括雪查玛站、安多南站、嘎恰站、罗玛站、桑列站、龙仁站、宁中站；延长3处既有车站到发线车站，分别是唐古拉站、联通河站和古荣站；同时新建1处专用装卸线，即羊八井站。对于目前的进展情况，该负责人表示，青藏铁路扩能改造西藏区域内还剩最后一处车站未完成改造，该车站完成改造后，整个青藏铁路扩能改造西藏区域内将全部结束。

Phase II(electrification)

据了解，此次扩能改造(see above)是为青藏铁路电气化改造做准备。据介绍，目前青藏铁路拉萨至格尔木段采用内燃机进行牵引，铁路可承受的牵引力为2000吨，由于牵引力有限，到达格尔木的火车需重新排组成两列列车才能到达拉萨。该负责人解释，今后进行电气化改造后牵引力将达到4000吨，该段铁路牵引力将与西宁至格尔木段一样，当货运火车经过格尔木时，就无需进行重组便可直接抵达拉萨。电气化改造不仅改变了青藏铁路的货运能力，也将进一步提升客运火车的速度。

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's Fuxing train series proposed to get a new member*

2017-10-26 09:18

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China's Standard Multiple-unit Fuxing train series will get a new member with a top speed of 250 kilometers per hour, China Railway announced on Wednesday.

China Railway proposed a new series of high-speed trains at a meeting in Shanghai, saying that a train with a top speed of 250 kilometers per hour could meet the needs of different transportation lines, the Xinhua News Agency reported Wednesday.

Developing high-speed trains with different speeds could also meet people's needs for different forms of transportation and improve the travel experience, said a China Railway official, people.cn reported.

The next step is to decide on a technical plan in two months and the company is trying to have model train in the first half of 2018, with testing to finish by the end of 2018, said Zhang Bo, a research fellow at the China Academy of Railway Sciences, Xinhua reported.

The new Fuxing will have some breakthroughs, when compared to the "Hexie" series, which has a top speed of 250 kilometers per hour, including total automation, better performance, and increased intelligence, said the China Railway official.

The "Fuxing" series would also create an international Chinese brand of bullet trains, with a profound impact on sustainable development of Chinese trains and helping them "go global," the official added.

The Fuxing (Rejuvenation) train is the world's fastest train after speeds were increased from 300 to 350 kilometers per hour on the Beijing-Shanghai line, Xinhua reported.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-26/278459.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The world's first hydrogen fule-cell train goes into commercial operation in Tangshan, Hebei province 

*世界首列氢燃料电池有轨电车河北唐山开跑 唯一排放只有水*

2017-10-26 20:16:19字号：A- A A+来源：中新网

关键字:氢燃料电池有轨电车有轨电车世界首列氢燃料电池有轨电车龙号机车零排放

据中新网26日报道，“唯一排放只有水”的世界首列氢燃料电池有轨电车在河北唐山唐胥铁路首次投入商业运营。136年前，这条中国最古老的铁路上，同样行驶着中国第一台蒸汽机车“龙号”机车。






图片来自：中新网

中车集团唐山机车车辆有限公司（简称中车唐山公司）曾经在1881年造出中国第一台蒸汽机车“龙号”机车，行驶在中国自建的第一条铁路——唐胥铁路上。

经过4年多攻关，该公司率先在全球首次突破了燃料电池/超级电容混合动力牵引和控制等一系列关键技术，研制的有轨电车完全取消受电弓和接触网，*填补了世界该领域空白，实现污染物“零排放”和全程“无网”运行。*






图片来自：中新网

当日，该公司研制的世界首列商用型氢燃料混合动力100%低地板现代有轨电车，在当地举办的中国工业旅游产业发展联合大会上首次投入商业载客运营。中国最古老的唐胥铁路和中国最古老的铁路工厂中车唐山公司，用世界最先进的有轨电车载着游客体验工业文明，“车”与“路”将同根同源的中国百年工业遗迹串联起来。






图片来自：中新网

来此间参加中国工业旅游产业发展联合大会的部分人员体验了这列电车的首次商业运营。

据介绍，该列电车的运营全程为13.84公里，线路起始站为2016世园会站，途经唐山南站、1878开滦站、1889启新站，最终返回2016世园会站，一次快速加氢只需15分钟，可持续行驶40公里，最高运行时速70公里。






图片来自：中新网






图片来自：中新网

该列氢燃料电池有轨电车，无需架设接触网，不用沿途安装第三轨和充电桩，完整保留了百年唐胥铁路的原貌，建设工期短、无污染、零排放。电车采用2动1拖3辆编组，设乘客座位66个，最大载客量336人，可根据运营需求灵活增加编组和载客量。列车采用世界最先进的100%低地板技术，车厢地板距轨道面仅35厘米，无需站台；最小转弯半径仅19米，可沿现有城市道路直接铺设轨道，在地面行驶和停靠，乘客轻松搭乘。车内设置无线wifi网络系统，乘客可自由接入网络。






图为中车唐山公司研制的世界首列商用型氢燃料混合动力100%低地板现代有轨电车在河北唐山投入载客运营。

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China testing unmanned high-speed trains*

https://eblnews.com/video/china-testing-unmanned-high-speed-trains-242658

 The Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, which is being built to serve the 2022 Winter Olympic Games, will be the first to adopt the new tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Media Releases 2017.10.31
*PolyU Joins Forces with Southwest Jiaotong University to Establish The Joint Innovation Center for Rail Transit Safety Monitoring Technology*




The Hong Kong Polytechnic University (PolyU) and Southwest Jiaotong University (SWJTU) take a step forward in strategic partnership to advance the nation's rail transit technologies by setting up the Joint Innovation Center for Rail Transit Safety Monitoring Technology. A collaboration agreement was signed on 27 October 2017 between PolyU Base (Shenzhen) Limited, a registered legal entity of PolyU in the Chinese Mainland, and China SWJTU Railway Development Co., Ltd (CSRD) of Southwest Jiaotong University.

Led by Mr Wang Pengxiang, Dean of Beijing Research Institute of SWJTU, Chairman of CSRD, a delegation came to Hong Kong to attend the signing ceremony on PolyU campus. The agreement was signed by Mr Wang and Ir Professor Alex Wai, PolyU Vice President (Research Development).

The signing ceremony was officiated by the Guest of Honour Dr David Chung Wai- keung, Under Secretary for Innovation and Technology. Dr Chung believed this Joint Innovation Center would usher in a new phase of cooperation. He expected more mutually beneficial cooperation in the development of the Hong Kong-Shenzhen Innovation and Technology Park, the largest-ever innovation and technology park of Hong Kong, which would help connect the upstream, midstream and downstream sectors of innovation and technology industry, thereby developing Hong Kong as an international innovation and technology hub in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Bay Area.

At the signing ceremony, Mr Wang Pengxiang said that PolyU and CSRD have worked together on various large projects including the Beijing Shanghai HSR (High-speed Railway) and the Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR project in 2012 and 2014 respectively. Both PolyU and CSRD will further leverage their expertise to strengthen the collaboration on research development through the Joint Innovation Center. As a result, rail safety will be enhanced to meet the nation's robust demand in rail transit development, providing active support for the Belt and Road Initiative, as well as the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Bay Area development plan.

The research of the Joint Innovation Center covers many areas such as research and development of 1. Structural Health Monitoring (SHM) systems tailored for rail tracks and subgrades; 2. SHM systems tailored for high-speed trains and their components; 3. Fault diagnosis and prognosis methods for comprehensive evaluation of vehicle-rail health condition; and 4. Establishment of comprehensive monitoring and control laboratory forreal-time feedback.

The Joint Innovation Center will be co-led by representatives from CSRD and PolyU Base (Shenzhen) Limited, led by Professor Ni Yi-qing, Director of National Rail Transit Electrification and Automation Engineering Technology Research Center (Hong Kong Branch), Professor of Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering of PolyU.

Ir Professor Alex Wai, PolyU Vice-President (Research Development) remarked, "The signing of the agreement means closer collaboration in developing new railway transit safety monitoring technology, and PolyU will further participate in the nation's High-Speed Rail projects through its PolyU Shenzhen Base. I believe this strategic partnership will take the development of China's High-Speed Rail to higher levels of excellence."

As early as 2011, PolyU collaborated with SWJTU in applying different monitoring technologies in HSR. Among them is the technology using Fiber Bragg Grating sensors in the automatic monitoring of subsidence in the Beijing-Shanghai High-Speed Rail research project which resulted in significant achievements. In 2015, the State Ministry of Science and Technology approved PolyU to establish the "Chinese National Engineering Research Centre on Rail Transit Electrification and Automation (Hong Kong Branch)" (CNERTE) in partnership with the SWJTU. Three research laboratories were established under CNERTE to undertake research and technology development projects.

Set up by SWJTU in 2005, CSRD is the interface between the University and the railway industry. As a high-end technology company in China specialized in railway safety monitoring technology development and consulting services, CSRD has made impressive achievements in 20 key national projects including Beijing-Shanghai HSR, Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR,Harbin-Dalian HSR and Guangzhou railway.



PolyU Joins Forces with Southwest Jiaotong University to Establish The Joint Innovation Center for Rail Transit Safety Monitoring Technology - PolyU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*International railway expo in Shanghai*
@anant_s @cirr @GeraltofRivia @powastick et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed rail to link Beijing, Shenyang*
Xinhua, November 2, 2017




Workers install track boards at the construction site of the Baihe River Bridge of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway on Nov. 1, 2017. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)




Photo taken on Nov. 1, 2017 shows a bridge over Chengde-Tangshan highway, a key project of Hebei section of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)




Workers are seen at the construction site of a bridge over Chengde-Tangshan highway, a key project of Hebei section of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, in north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 1, 2017. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)






Photo taken on Nov. 1, 2017 shows the under-construction Baihe River Bridge of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)




Workers lay tracks at the construction site of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway near the provincial boundary of north China's Hebei and northeast China's Liaoning on Nov. 1, 2017. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

http://china.org.cn/photos/2017-11/02/content_41833782_5.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed rail to link Beijing, Shenyang*
> Xinhua, November 2, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers install track boards at the construction site of the Baihe River Bridge of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway on Nov. 1, 2017. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Nov. 1, 2017 shows a bridge over Chengde-Tangshan highway, a key project of Hebei section of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers are seen at the construction site of a bridge over Chengde-Tangshan highway, a key project of Hebei section of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, in north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 1, 2017. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Nov. 1, 2017 shows the under-construction Baihe River Bridge of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay tracks at the construction site of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway near the provincial boundary of north China's Hebei and northeast China's Liaoning on Nov. 1, 2017. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the railway is expected to slash travel time between Beijing and Shenyang to 2.5 hours. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)
> 
> http://china.org.cn/photos/2017-11/02/content_41833782_5.htm



The final bottleneck between Northern China and Northeast China.
The old Qinhuangdao-Shenyang railway (200-250km/h) is a huge hindrance. 
But lest we forget this is the first HSR in China, opened in 2003.





Of course, the new HSR will use CR400 Fuxing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> The final bottleneck between Northern China and Northeast China.
> The old Qinhuangdao-Shenyang railway (200-250km/h) is a huge hindrance.
> But lest we forget this is the first HSR in China, opened in 2003.
> View attachment 434559
> 
> 
> Of course, the new HSR will use CR400 Fuxing.
> View attachment 434561
> View attachment 434562
> View attachment 434560



From what I understand Andrew, I thought that the speed on a track is limited by the curvature and deviations in track. 

Can't a higher speed train (like a 400 km/hr) run at 400 kmph on the straight part of the track, and then slow down for the tracks that are curved and not straight?


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> From what I understand Andrew, I thought that the speed on a track is limited by the curvature and deviations in track.
> 
> Can't a higher speed train (like a 400 km/hr) run at 400 kmph on the straight part of the track, and then slow down for the tracks that are curved and not straight?


It is true one major factor that determines maximum speed is the curve.
It can. See how CRH380A was tested 400+km/h on some sections of Beijing-Shanghai HSR.
Not just Beijing-Shanghai HSR, many 350km/h HSRs have a large proportion to be compatible with 400km/h.

But considering the distance between two stations, speeding from 0 to 350km/h then down back to 0 requires quite a long distance. You just look at the distance between China's HSR stations, 400+km/h is good but not that much different than 350km/h. The overall cruising speed is the most important. 

400km/h trains for commercial use is now being developed by CRRC, will be first used in Russia from what I have heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*New high-speed railways to be opened at the end of 2017

marked in green 








*

*Western China: Xi'an-Chengdu (final phase)
Western China: Chongqing-Guiyang (could be in Jan. 2018)
Northern China: Shijiazhuang-Jinan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Nov 03, 2017 06:12 PM 
* Bullet-Train Maker Puts Freight Plans Back on Track*
By Lu Bingyang and Mo Yelin

China’s leading train maker, CRRC Corp., has revived plans to develop high-speed freight trains at speeds of up to 250 kph (155 mph), aiming to take advantage of a national network of tracks for bullet passenger trains.

Two such similar plans petered out in 2014 and 2015, either because of a lack of demand or due to miscommunications with China Railway Corp. (CRC), the nation’s railroad operator, according to sources close to the CRRC.

With the new plan, CRRC hopes to develop a new source of revenue with high-speed freight trains as China’s logistics industry grows more modern, one source close to the company told Caixin.

Because freight trains require fewer parts, they cost less to manufacture than passenger bullet trains, the source added.

CRRC has said that only high-valued cargo such as e-commerce deliveries, rather than bulk commodities like coal, will be transported over high-speed rail lines.

However, industry experts are skeptical about whether there is enough demand for high-speed freight services in a country where planes and trucks dominate the logistics industry. Railways account for only 20% of the country’s logistics traffic.

“Before making any decisions, CRRC should do more market research to figure out the costs. It also needs to work with CRC to determine which bullet-train lines to offer freight service on,” said Xu Yong of cecss.com, an online industry service provider.

Xu said it would be workable to run a freight service only on the busy Beijing-Shanghai and Beijing-Guangzhou lines.

Last month, sources from CRRC told Caixin that the company will shutter half of its freight-car manufacturing capacity to deal with excess capacity. CRRC currently operates 10 freight-car production subsidiaries with total annual production capacity of more than 80,000 vehicles.

In China, most freight trains run on rail lines designed for much slower speeds. The nation’s fastest freight trains, which were put into service starting in 2014, can run up to 160 kph.

The French have been running freight trains at 160 kph since 1984. In 2012, France and Germany unveiled freight trains that can travel at speeds up to 300 kph.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Beijing builds 160-kph airport transit rail*

2017-11-06 22:36

Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

Work on a fast transit railway linking south Beijing to the city's upcoming new airport began Monday.

The 41.36-kilometer new airport line will allow trains to run at maximum 160 kph, the fastest intra-city rail transit in the country.

The line will have just three stations. Passengers can check-in to their flights at the starting station -- Caoqiao -- located by the Third Ring Road and reach the airport terminal in just 19 minutes.

The line is being built by a public private partnership and will open in 2019 with the launch of the new airport, according to the state-owned Beijing Urban Construction Group.

Beijing's new airport is being built in the Daxing District to ease traffic at Beijing Capital International Airport. By 2019, the Chinese capital will have two major airports, one in the south and the other in the north.

The new airport will have four runways and can accommodate 620,000 flights per year by 2025. It will eventually handle 100 million passengers and 4 million tonnes of cargo a year.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/11-06/279837.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH Depot, Beijing 













*

*Freight trains on the Southern Xinjiang Railway*













@Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @GeraltofRivia @anant_s @DESERT FIGHTER @Godman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Daniel808

AndrewJin said:


> *CRH Depot, Beijing
> 
> View attachment 435745
> View attachment 435746
> View attachment 435747
> View attachment 435748
> *
> 
> *Freight trains on the Southern Xinjiang Railway*
> View attachment 435754
> View attachment 435753
> View attachment 435752
> View attachment 435751
> 
> @Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @GeraltofRivia @anant_s @DESERT FIGHTER @Godman et al



Thanks for another magnificent photos about China's HSR @AndrewJin
Love to see CR400 Fuxing China's HSR already in service on several track route



AndrewJin said:


> *CRH Depot, Beijing
> 
> View attachment 435745
> View attachment 435746
> View attachment 435747
> View attachment 435748
> *
> 
> *Freight trains on the Southern Xinjiang Railway*
> View attachment 435754
> View attachment 435753
> View attachment 435752
> View attachment 435751
> 
> @Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @GeraltofRivia @anant_s @DESERT FIGHTER @Godman et al



Thanks for another magnificent photos about China's HSR @AndrewJin
Love to see CR400 Fuxing China's HSR already in service on several track route

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for another magnificent photos about China's HSR @AndrewJin
> Love to see CR400 Fuxing China's HSR already in service on several track route
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for another magnificent photos about China's HSR @AndrewJin
> Love to see CR400 Fuxing China's HSR already in service on several track route


Yes, several hundred units of Fuxing CR400 (one standard unit = 8 cars) have been ordered by China Railway.
Several CRRC manufacturing bases are now in full mode!

New 300+km/h lines are expected to use CR400 Fuxing.
For example, Beijing-Shenyang HSR, to open in 2018-2019











*Estimated China HSR Network 2020




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Three continuous beams of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail connected*

2017-11-08 17:06 Xinhua Editor:Li Yan





Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2017 shows the construction site of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail in Dingjiaying township, Shiyan, central China's Hubei Province. Three continuous beams of the high-speed rail were connected successfully on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Tao Debin)





Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2017 shows the construction site of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail in Dingjiaying township, Shiyan, central China's Hubei Province. Three continuous beams of the high-speed rail were connected successfully on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Tao Debin)





Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2017 shows the construction site of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail in Dingjiaying township, Shiyan, central China's Hubei Province. Three continuous beams of the high-speed rail were connected successfully on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Tao Debin)





Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2017 shows the construction site of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail in Dingjiaying township, Shiyan, central China's Hubei Province. Three continuous beams of the high-speed rail were connected successfully on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Tao Debin)





Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2017 shows the construction site of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail in Dingjiaying township, Shiyan, central China's Hubei Province. Three continuous beams of the high-speed rail were connected successfully on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Tao Debin)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway to be put into operation in 2022*

Xinhua| 2017-11-16 22:29:17|Editor: Xiang Bo






Workers work at the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






A worker works at the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






Workers work at the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






Workers work at the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






Workers work at the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






Photo shows the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






Combined photo shows the rotation of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






Workers work at the construction site of a swivel bridge of Zhengzhou-Wanzhou high-speed railway in central China's Henan Province, Nov. 16, 2015. The 818-km railway, which links Zhengzhou in central China's Henan Province and Wanzhou in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, will be put into operation in 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three HSRs!

Beijing-Guangzhou HSR
Nanning-Guangzhou HSR
Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*FUXING CR400 will be on more lines from 2o November 
first time in Zhejiang Province: 
Shanghai-Kunming HSR
Nanjing-Hangzhou HSR
Jinhua-Wenzhou HSR
Hangzhou-Shenzhen HSR





















17 bullet trains from Shanghai will use Fuxing CR400!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yinchuan-Xi'an Highspeed Railway **under construction in NW China
open: 2020*
*650km, 20 stops, 250km/h*
*80 billion yuan*













*
11.5 hours >>>>>> 3 hours!









*

@Götterdämmerung @Kaptaan @DESERT FIGHTER @TaiShang @cirr 

The first high-speed railway in the Hui Autonomous Region!

More HSRs under/to start construction: Yinchuan-Lanzhou HSR, Yinchuan-Baotou HSR，etc

*Yinchuan City, 
the key spot of China-Arabic world cooperation 












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Yinchuan-Xi'an Highspeed Railway **under construction in NW China
> open: 2020*
> *650km, 20 stops, 250km/h*
> *80 billion yuan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437684
> View attachment 437685
> 
> 
> *
> 11.5 hours >>>>>> 3 hours!
> View attachment 437686
> View attachment 437687
> View attachment 437688
> *
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Kaptaan @DESERT FIGHTER @TaiShang @cirr
> 
> The first high-speed railway in the Hui Autonomous Region!
> 
> More HSRs under/to start construction: Yinchuan-Lanzhou HSR, Yinchuan-Baotou HSR，etc
> 
> *Yinchuan City,
> the key spot of China-Arabic world cooperation
> View attachment 437700
> View attachment 437699
> View attachment 437701
> *


Yinchuan is tier what city?


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Yinchuan is tier what city?


Ranked 137th in city GDP ranking of 2016.
Lower tier 3 or upper tier 4 in different tier city ranks.
I think it is tier 4......










Just searched on 720yun.com
Found some interesting photos

*Yinchuan Railway Station*





Hui muslim culture park under construction, warm house farmland, expressway and suburb





Mosque in a county of Yinchuan prefecture




@DESERT FIGHTER @@BDforever @Gufi @PaklovesTurkiye @Kaptaan et al


Citizen centre
(a building in many cities where citizens can handle all civil affairs such as applying for passport, open a shop, buy land)






People's square




Of course people like @Götterdämmerung will oppose such waste of land!
Though people need big square for square dancing!!!

Every city has Zhongshan Park (Dr. Sun Yat-sen Park)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Cyprus media representatives visiting China*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Cyprus media representatives visiting China*
> View attachment 438308
> View attachment 438309
> View attachment 438307
> View attachment 438310



Let's build one for them, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Let's build one for them, too.


They are tiny island.
Maybe some 200km/h intercitys using intercity bullet trains?

CJ3 yet to be commercialised

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> They are tiny island.
> Maybe some 200km/h intercitys using intercity bullet trains?
> 
> CJ3 yet to be commercialised
> View attachment 438312



Yes, probably too small for a high speed train. Linking up some popular tourism areas with convenient fast enough transport could be optimum for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*New Fuxing bullet trains on new routes*

2017-11-22 09:41 China Plus Editor:Li Yan





A Fuxing bullet train operates out of Cangnan, Zhejiang Province on November 20, 2017. China's newest-generation bullet train, the Fuxing, has been extended into new routes. (Photo/Xinhua)





Passengers on the Fuxing bullet train G7350 at the Cangnan train station, Zhejiang Province on November 20, 2017. The newest-generation Chinese bullet trains have been added to four more routes including areas in Zhejiang and south to the city of Shenzhen. (Photo/Xinhua)





Fuxing bullet train G7147 runs from the Wuhu Railway Station in Jiangsu to Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on November 20, 2017. With a maximum speed of 350 kph, the newest-generation of China's high-speed trains, are now the fastest trains in-service in the world. (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

powastick said:


> Yinchuan is tier what city?


capital city of ningxia hui autonomous region .politically 2rd tier while economically i would say 4 or 5 tier
correct me if iam wrong


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> capital city of ningxia hui autonomous region .politically 2rd tier while economically i would say 4 or 5 tier
> correct me if iam wrong


Low tier 3 o strong tier 4, no way in tier 2.



cirr said:


> *New Fuxing bullet trains on new routes*
> 
> 2017-11-22 09:41 China Plus Editor:Li Yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fuxing bullet train operates out of Cangnan, Zhejiang Province on November 20, 2017. China's newest-generation bullet train, the Fuxing, has been extended into new routes. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers on the Fuxing bullet train G7350 at the Cangnan train station, Zhejiang Province on November 20, 2017. The newest-generation Chinese bullet trains have been added to four more routes including areas in Zhejiang and south to the city of Shenzhen. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxing bullet train G7147 runs from the Wuhu Railway Station in Jiangsu to Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on November 20, 2017. With a maximum speed of 350 kph, the newest-generation of China's high-speed trains, are now the fastest trains in-service in the world. (Photo/Xinhua)


Do you still remember the dolphin blue?
They are still on Beijing-Tianjin HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway enters test run *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-22 13:19:23_|_Editor: Yamei_




XI'AN, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- The first full-course test run was carried out Wednesday on a high-speed railway linking Xi'an with Chengdu, which is scheduled to enter operation within the year.

A high-speed train pulled out of the station Wednesday morning in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and was expected to arrive in the southwestern metropolis of Chengdu three hours later.

Five pairs of trains will run between Xi'an and Chengdu every day, and another two pairs will run between Xi'an and Chongqing, according to the city's railway authority.

The 643-km line is China's first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains. With a designed speed of 250 km per hour, it will slash the travel time between the two cities from the previous 16 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway enters test run *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-22 13:19:23_|_Editor: Yamei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XI'AN, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- The first full-course test run was carried out Wednesday on a high-speed railway linking Xi'an with Chengdu, which is scheduled to enter operation within the year.
> 
> A high-speed train pulled out of the station Wednesday morning in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and was expected to arrive in the southwestern metropolis of Chengdu three hours later.
> 
> Five pairs of trains will run between Xi'an and Chengdu every day, and another two pairs will run between Xi'an and Chongqing, according to the city's railway authority.
> 
> The 643-km line is China's first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains. With a designed speed of 250 km per hour, it will slash the travel time between the two cities from the previous 16 hours.


* New high-speed railway keeps pandas, rare birds safe *
By Zhang Hui Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/22 21:43:40

*Bridges, tunnels used in 90% of journey across legendary mountains*



A bullet train conducts a trial run between Xi'an and Chengdu. Once put to use later this year, it will be China's first high-speed railway across the Qinling mountain range. Photo: Xinhua

A new high-speed railway linking Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province started its full-course test run Wednesday, making it China's first high-speed railway in the geologically sensitive Qinling mountain range, which is home to hundreds of rare animal species, including giant pandas.

The 643-kilometer line, with a top speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will slash railway travel times between the two cities from the previous 16 hours to three hours.

Due to the mountainous terrain, the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway posed challenges during construction. It is scheduled to become fully operational within the year.

The Qinling mountain range includes precipitous mountains and many rivers and canyons. Since ancient times it has been legendary as extremely difficult to traverse. The area is considered the natural boundary between north and south China.

The railway passes through two national-level natural reserves, one for pandas and the other for the crested ibis. To make way for endangered wild life, animal protection experts were invited to design protective measures during construction and operation.

As of September, there were 345 wild pandas living in the Qinling mountain area. China currently has 1,864 wild pandas.

Long lengths of protective nets for crested ibis were a major breakthrough of the railway, as previous highways and railways in China have not adopted such measures for birds, according to Wu Xiaomin, a research fellow at the Shaanxi Institute of Zoology, who is in charge of the research team for the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway.

Wu's team has monitored the impact of the construction on local animals since 2015, and trained construction workers to better protect animals. The protective measures greatly increased the cost and difficulty of the railway's construction.

The new high-speed railway adopted a number of protective measures for both beasts and birds, the first to do so in China, and has set a fine example for the construction of future railways and highways, Wu said.

"What's more, the innovative technology used in the animal protection measures in the railway could become supporting technology for China to export its high-speed railway technology," he said.

*Construction challenges*

Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times that the construction of the railway was complex and difficult due to the complicated terrain of Qinling, where a large number of bridges and tunnels had to be built.

About 135 kilometers of the 643-kilometer railway is within the Qinling area.

Bridges and tunnels were used in over 90 percent of the journey across the Qinling, Zhang Hongfeng, an associate fellow of the Shaanxi Institute of Zoology and a member of Wu's team, told the Global Times. Wu's team has been involved in the construction of the railway since 2009.

Trains running on bridges and in tunnels create much less noise, light and vibrations, Zhang added, which also lessens the influence on animals.

The construction of a 13-kilometer-long tunnel took three years, and gas and mud outbursts frequently occurred, Zeng Cheng, a senior engineer at the China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group, the construction company for the railway, told news site scol.com.cn.

In all, the railway took five years to build and involved more than 80,000 construction workers.

The railway employed many new technologies during construction, such as an unstable rock monitoring system in a bid to tackle the complicated terrain and ensure the safety of workers digging tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

t


AndrewJin said:


> Ranked 137th in city GDP ranking of 2016.
> Lower tier 3 or upper tier 4 in different tier city ranks.
> I think it is tier 4......
> 
> View attachment 437907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just searched on 720yun.com
> Found some interesting photos
> 
> *Yinchuan Railway Station*
> View attachment 437902
> 
> 
> Hui muslim culture park under construction, warm house farmland, expressway and suburb
> View attachment 437900
> 
> 
> Mosque in a county of Yinchuan prefecture
> View attachment 437901
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @@BDforever @Gufi @PaklovesTurkiye @Kaptaan et al
> 
> 
> Citizen centre
> (a building in many cities where citizens can handle all civil affairs such as applying for passport, open a shop, buy land)
> 
> View attachment 437905
> 
> 
> People's square
> View attachment 437899
> 
> Of course people like @Götterdämmerung will oppose such waste of land!
> Though people need big square for square dancing!!!
> 
> Every city has Zhongshan Park (Dr. Sun Yat-sen Park)
> View attachment 437904


This is the best skyline,normally i would not take it as Yngchuan city should be,it should be a little bit shy to this


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * New high-speed railway keeps pandas, rare birds safe *
> By Zhang Hui Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/22 21:43:40
> 
> *Bridges, tunnels used in 90% of journey across legendary mountains*
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train conducts a trial run between Xi'an and Chengdu. Once put to use later this year, it will be China's first high-speed railway across the Qinling mountain range. Photo: Xinhua
> 
> A new high-speed railway linking Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi Province with Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province started its full-course test run Wednesday, making it China's first high-speed railway in the geologically sensitive Qinling mountain range, which is home to hundreds of rare animal species, including giant pandas.
> 
> The 643-kilometer line, with a top speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will slash railway travel times between the two cities from the previous 16 hours to three hours.
> 
> Due to the mountainous terrain, the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway posed challenges during construction. It is scheduled to become fully operational within the year.
> 
> The Qinling mountain range includes precipitous mountains and many rivers and canyons. Since ancient times it has been legendary as extremely difficult to traverse. The area is considered the natural boundary between north and south China.
> 
> The railway passes through two national-level natural reserves, one for pandas and the other for the crested ibis. To make way for endangered wild life, animal protection experts were invited to design protective measures during construction and operation.
> 
> As of September, there were 345 wild pandas living in the Qinling mountain area. China currently has 1,864 wild pandas.
> 
> Long lengths of protective nets for crested ibis were a major breakthrough of the railway, as previous highways and railways in China have not adopted such measures for birds, according to Wu Xiaomin, a research fellow at the Shaanxi Institute of Zoology, who is in charge of the research team for the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway.
> 
> Wu's team has monitored the impact of the construction on local animals since 2015, and trained construction workers to better protect animals. The protective measures greatly increased the cost and difficulty of the railway's construction.
> 
> The new high-speed railway adopted a number of protective measures for both beasts and birds, the first to do so in China, and has set a fine example for the construction of future railways and highways, Wu said.
> 
> "What's more, the innovative technology used in the animal protection measures in the railway could become supporting technology for China to export its high-speed railway technology," he said.
> 
> *Construction challenges*
> 
> Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times that the construction of the railway was complex and difficult due to the complicated terrain of Qinling, where a large number of bridges and tunnels had to be built.
> 
> About 135 kilometers of the 643-kilometer railway is within the Qinling area.
> 
> Bridges and tunnels were used in over 90 percent of the journey across the Qinling, Zhang Hongfeng, an associate fellow of the Shaanxi Institute of Zoology and a member of Wu's team, told the Global Times. Wu's team has been involved in the construction of the railway since 2009.
> 
> Trains running on bridges and in tunnels create much less noise, light and vibrations, Zhang added, which also lessens the influence on animals.
> 
> The construction of a 13-kilometer-long tunnel took three years, and gas and mud outbursts frequently occurred, Zeng Cheng, a senior engineer at the China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group, the construction company for the railway, told news site scol.com.cn.
> 
> In all, the railway took five years to build and involved more than 80,000 construction workers.
> 
> The railway employed many new technologies during construction, such as an unstable rock monitoring system in a bid to tackle the complicated terrain and ensure the safety of workers digging tunnels.


25 December open?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway under construction*

2017-11-27 09:16 Xinhua Editor: Li Yan





Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)





Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)





Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)





Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway under construction*
> 
> 2017-11-27 09:16 Xinhua Editor: Li Yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers install overhead line system of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway in east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2017. The installation work has started since Nov. 21. The high-speed railway line is expected to be put into operation at the end of 2018. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to one hour. (Xinhua/Li An)


Long overdue....
It's a shame the railway linking the two biggest cities in Shandong Province has a mere speed of 200-250km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

ALL railway below 320kmph are none high speed but middle speed railway!
Hence china has littile HSR and a lot of MSR
while the rest of the world 0 Zero HSR and all MSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> ALL railway below 320kmph are none high speed but middle speed railway!
> Hence china has littile HSR and a lot of MSR
> while the rest of the world 0 Zero HSR and all MSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lanzhou to Chongqing Railway*
*key project of OBOR freight corridor *
*open in Sep. 2017*

With a total length of 820 km, of which 435 km is located within Gansu Province, in addition to the construction of a branch to Nanchong and Guang'an that is 95 km long. It was built as a new double line electrified railway, with freight train capable of up to 160 km/h, passenger trains traveling at 200 km/h. The capacity of the line is expected at 50 train pairs per day and 50,000,000 tonnes of freight per year.

Lanzhou-Chongqing railway project was estimated to need a total investment of 77.4 billion yuan, of which the Gansu Provincial Government invested about 43 billion yuan, with the rest of the funding was coming from a Ministry of Railways, Sichuan and Chongqing joint construction effort. The construction period was expected to take 6 years. By the completion of the railway rail transport from Lanzhou and Chongqing is shortened from 1466 kilometers to 820 kilometers, conventional train running time is reduced to 7 hours from 17.5 hours. Fast trains will complete the route in 5.5 hours.

Recent high speed rail reforms has also meant direct Chengdu-Lanzhou and Chongqing-Xi'an services will use a combination of Xi'an–Chengdu High-Speed Railway and Chongqing–Lanzhou High-Speed Railway from where they meet at Guangyuan, Sichuan. This will reduce the neeed for a separate direct Chongqing-Xi'an or Chengdu-Lanzhou line.[3]

Because of hilly terrain between Guangyuan and Lanzhou on 832 km of railway there are 285 bridges totaling 104 km (13% of the route) and 178 tunnels totaling 506 km (63% of the route). Twelve of the tunnels will exceed 10 km in length, while the longest tunnel, West Qinling Tunnel, measures 29 km.[4]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Run with bullets???








*
@TaiShang @Echo_419 @Dungeness @anant_s @Han Patriot @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Have a look at China's Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-11-30 20:53:27|Editor: Liangyu










Workers work at the construction site of Fuchuan Tunnel of Xi'an-Chengdu Passenger Railway in Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi, Feb. 29, 2016. The 643-km line is China's first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains. With a designed speed of 250 km per hour, it will slash the travel time between the two cities from the previous 16 hours. (Xinhua/Li Zhihao)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

AndrewJin said:


> *Run with bullets???
> 
> View attachment 439746
> View attachment 439747
> *
> @TaiShang @Echo_419 @Dungeness @anant_s @Han Patriot @JSCh et al


maybe middle speed railway MSR below 320kmph!


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

AndrewJin said:


>


you do not have HSR,but you can not stop other countries have it and upgrade its standards!


----------



## cirr

*World's first high-speed railway in extremely low temperatures marks 5th anniversary*

2017-12-02 09:57 Xinhua Editor:Yao Lan





A bullet train runs on a bridge of Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway in Yingkou, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 14, 2013. More than 300 million trips had been taken by train running on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway as of Friday, the 5th anniversary of its operation. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





A bullet train passes by Shenyang South Railway Station in northeast China's Liaoning Province, Aug. 6, 2015. More than 300 million trips had been taken by train running on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway as of Friday, the 5th anniversary of its operation. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





Technicians maintain a bullet train of Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 26, 2014. More than 300 million trips had been taken by train running on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway as of Friday, the 5th anniversary of its operation. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





A bullet train driver operates a simulator in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Feb. 5, 2015. More than 300 million trips had been taken by train running on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway as of Friday, the 5th anniversary of its operation. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





A bullet train runs on a bridge of Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Dec. 1, 2017. More than 300 million trips had been taken by train running on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway as of Friday, the 5th anniversary of its operation. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)





A bullet train runs on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Feb. 15, 2017. More than 300 million trips had been taken by train running on Harbin-Dalian high-speed railway as of Friday, the 5th anniversary of its operation. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway enters test run *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-22 13:19:23_|_Editor: Yamei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XI'AN, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- The first full-course test run was carried out Wednesday on a high-speed railway linking Xi'an with Chengdu, which is scheduled to enter operation within the year.
> 
> A high-speed train pulled out of the station Wednesday morning in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and was expected to arrive in the southwestern metropolis of Chengdu three hours later.
> 
> Five pairs of trains will run between Xi'an and Chengdu every day, and another two pairs will run between Xi'an and Chongqing, according to the city's railway authority.
> 
> The 643-km line is China's first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains. With a designed speed of 250 km per hour, it will slash the travel time between the two cities from the previous 16 hours.


The 658km-long Xi'an-Chengdu high speed railway, China's first high-speed rail line to run through the Qinling Mountains, will officially start operation on Dec 6

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937195822449549313

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> The 658km-long Xi'an-Chengdu high speed railway, China's first high-speed rail line to run through the Qinling Mountains, will officially start operation on Dec 6
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937195822449549313


Awesome, two 10-million-people metropolis will be linked together as one!

*The ancient capital of Xi'an in NW China*














*Chengdu, the PANDA city
in Southwest China





















From the most important city along ancient Silk Road to the Hot Pot paradise, 
GO WESTERN CHINA*
@TaiShang @Kaptaan @cirr @Martian2 @Daniel808 @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese-Dragon @AViet @Huan @Godman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Through the Qinling Mountains, China's Chengdu - Xi'an Passenger Line will be officially put into operation on December 6, 2017. Passengers can purchase related tickets from December 3, 2017 at 20:00( estimated).






















Today, the travel problems that have plagued southwestern China for thousands of years have been solved by the express railway.
Long live China*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *Through the Qinling Mountains, China's Chengdu - Xi'an Passenger Line will be officially put into operation on December 6, 2017. Passengers can purchase related tickets from December 3, 2017 at 18:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, the travel problems that have plagued southwestern China for thousands of years have been solved by the express railway.
> Long live China*


Very exciting news!
I will update on the inauguration on 6 December....
This is the beginning of the big transport revolution in Western China which has been suffering from expensive air tickets and coach tickets for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*ALL XI'AN to CHENGDU tickets have been almost sold out for December 6,7,8,2017......
Those who are seeking related tickets must move immediately!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *ALL XI'AN to CHENGDU tickets have been almost sold out for December 6,7,8,2017......
> Those who are seeking related tickets must move immediately!*


First phase won't have many services, just some local services between Xi'an and Chengdu.
From the end of December, there will be 100+ services per day, including numerous through services such as Chengdu-Xi'an-Lanzhou, Chengdu-Xi'an-Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s first railway bridge using gluing technology completed *
CGTN
2017-12-03 21:34 GMT+8
Updated 2017-12-03 21:59 GMT+8

China’s first railway bridge using gluing technology was completed on Saturday in Zhoukou, central China's Henan Province, marking a breakthrough in China's railroad construction technology.

The railway bridge is part of the high-speed line linking Zhengzhou in central China and Fuyang, east China. The bridge sections were assembled on site and stuck together with a special kind of epoxy glue, a resin that acts as an extremely strong adhesive through chemical reaction.

"Compared with the traditional construction technology of continuous beam, this technology is compact, causes less pollution and consumes less energy. It represents the future development direction of railway bridge construction in China,” said Li Aiguo, head of the Zhengzhou-Fuyang high-speed rail project.

The 277-kilometer rail has a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour and is expected to be finished in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xi'an-Chengdu HSR to open tomorrow!

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* High-speed railway links major west China cities *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-06 10:49:15_|_Editor: Yang Yi_








A bullet train runs on a bridge of Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway during a test in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Nov. 22, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu line is China's first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains, which are the natural boundary between north and south China. It will begin operation on Dec. 6. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)

XI'AN, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- High-speed rail line linking northwest China's Xi'an and southwest China's Chengdu, went into operation Wednesday, slashing the travel time between the two cities from about 11 hours to just 4.

The first high-speed train left Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province at 8:22 a.m.. It will make 14 stops before reaching Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province.

With a designed speed of 250 kph, the train will reduce the travel time between the two cities to four hours and seven minutes. The travel time will be further shortened to just three hours 27 minutes at the end of this year.

The 658-km new line is China's first rail route running through the Qinling Mountains, which are the natural boundary between north and south China. Served as a natural defense barrier in the ancient times, the Qinling Mountains are famous for its steep terrains and risky roads.

Therefore, the Xi'an-Chengdu railway features many tunnels and bridges and includes a 16-km single tunnel with double tracks, one of Asia's longest, according to its builders.

Experts believe the high-speed rail will further enhance China's high-speed rail network and support the development of west China.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * High-speed railway links major west China cities *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-06 10:49:15_|_Editor: Yang Yi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train runs on a bridge of Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway during a test in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Nov. 22, 2017. The Xi'an-Chengdu line is China's first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains, which are the natural boundary between north and south China. It will begin operation on Dec. 6. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)
> 
> XI'AN, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- High-speed rail line linking northwest China's Xi'an and southwest China's Chengdu, went into operation Wednesday, slashing the travel time between the two cities from about 11 hours to just 4.
> 
> The first high-speed train left Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province at 8:22 a.m.. It will make 14 stops before reaching Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province.
> 
> With a designed speed of 250 kph, the train will reduce the travel time between the two cities to four hours and seven minutes. The travel time will be further shortened to just three hours 27 minutes at the end of this year.
> 
> The 658-km new line is China's first rail route running through the Qinling Mountains, which are the natural boundary between north and south China. Served as a natural defense barrier in the ancient times, the Qinling Mountains are famous for its steep terrains and risky roads.
> 
> Therefore, the Xi'an-Chengdu railway features many tunnels and bridges and includes a 16-km single tunnel with double tracks, one of Asia's longest, according to its builders.
> 
> Experts believe the high-speed rail will further enhance China's high-speed rail network and support the development of west China.
> 
> View attachment 441168
> 
> View attachment 441169
> 
> View attachment 441170
> ​


Foping County theme train, but they just have one brown panda in the panda valley with lots of golden monkeys though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China’s new high-speed railway shortens Xi'an-Chengdu travel time *


CGTN
*Published on Dec 5, 2017*

China's first high-speed railway to cross the Qinling Mountains has been put into operation this morning. The high-speed railway links Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi Province in China's northwest, and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province in the southwest, with a total length of about 650 kilometers. Its speed can reach 250 kilometers per hour. The new line will cut the travel time from 16 hours to four.

*What can you see along the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway? *
By Li Bin
2017-12-06 09:51 GMT+8 

‍The long-awaited Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway has finally opened, and travelers are excited.

The 643-kilometer passenger line greatly reduces the travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to just three, enabling the residents of one city to travel to the other, and vice versa, within one day.

Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, both boast rich tourist opportunities.

Today we're taking you aboard the train and giving you a glimpse of the highlights along the way, starting at Xi'an and traveling all the way down to Chengdu.

Ready?

*Xi'an*

The moment you walk out of the train station, you will be awed by the immense, well-preserved city wall that encircles the downtown area. The fortifications of Xi'an, re-constructed in the 14th century, stand 12 meters tall and stretch some 14 kilometers. Along the top of the wall is a walkway that would take hours to cover. In light of that, bicycles have become a popular way of exploring the walkway.



Xinhua Photo

Another must-see is the Mausoleum of Qin Shi Huang and his Terracotta Army, which is located 40 kilometers east of the city center.



Xinhua Photo

The Shaanxi History Museum is the perfect place to travel through time and witness the path of Xi'an's development, as well as see priceless historical objects unearthed in and around the city. The museum is free of charge. However, visitors have to apply for tickets at the windows. Be warned, it's a long queue.



CGTN Photo

Sitting at the very center of the city are the Bell Tower and the Drum Tower, both of which were used to tell the time in the Ming Dynasty.



Bell Tower (upper) and Drum Tower /CGTN Photo

To the south of the city are the Giant Wild Goose Pagoda and the Small Wild Goose Pagoda.



Giant Wild Goose Pagoda /Photo via wikimedia.org

The Muslim Quarter cannot be missed if you're a foodie. Here, you can taste the best lamb and beef as well as famous local cuisines such as pita bread soaked in lamb soup, Chinese hamburger – marinated meat in a baked bun – cold rice noodle and many more.

*Hanzhong*

Located at the headwater of the Hanjiang River, this city in southwest Shaanxi borders with Sichuan Province and its dialects resembles that of the Chengdu-Chongqing dialect.

Popular tourist sites include the Shimen Plank Road that is built along the face of a cliff at the Shimen Reservoir.



Photo via sohu.com

Museums are usually not especially remarkable in cities, however, the Hanzhong Museum is particularly unique as it was built on the original site of the palace used by Liu Bang, founder of the Han Dynasty. The palace was long gone but the local government decided to build the museum with a nod to history and mimic the palace's original look.



Photo via weibo.com

Qingmuchuan Ancient Town preserved a considerable amount of old architecture dating to Ming and Qing dynasties.



Photo via qmcgz.com

In the spring, the region's colorful flowers burst into bloom, attracting a large number of tourists.



Xinhua Photo

*Guangyuan*

Guangyuan was previously known as Lizhou, the birthplace of Wu Zetian, the only woman in Chinese history to bear the title Empress Regnant. In Huangze Temple, you can discover everything you want to know about Wu Zetian's life and times.



Photo via sohu.com

This small city in northern Sichuan Province is an ancient city, notable for its relics and tombs. The most iconic of which is the Thousand Buddha Cliff that stretches along the east bank of the Jailing River for almost 400 meters. Today, the site preserves more than 7,000 Buddha statues of all sizes.



Xinhua Photo

*Chengdu*

With its pandas, spicy food, tea and laid back lifestyle, Chengdu has won the hearts of millions of visitors. The city has not moved its center in the past 3,000 years and has never changed its name.

People say that once you've set foot here, you will never want to leave.

To the north of the city are the Sichuan Giant Panda Sanctuaries where you can get up-close with China's beloved, world famous animal.



Xinhua Photo

To the west lies the Kuanzhai Lanes, also known as the Wide and Narrow Lanes, which were first built for soldiers during the Qing Dynasty. Now, they're famous with tourists for their various kinds of local gourmets.

And there's also Du Fu's Thatched Cottage. Du Fu, a counterpart of Li Bai, was another notable poet in the Tang Dynasty. He left Xi'an to take refuge in Chengdu during a rebellion. With the help of his friends, he built the thatched cottage along the Huansha Stream.



Photo via baidu.com

On the outskirts of the city lies the Mount Qingcheng and the Dujiangyan irrigation system. Mount Qingcheng is one of the most important centers of Taoism in China. It has 36 peaks, with the highest standing 1,260 meters above sea level.



Photo via xinhuanet.com

The Dujiangyan irrigation system was first constructed around 256 BC in the Qin Dynasty and is still functional today. It stands on the Minjiang River, the longest tributary of the Yangtze River. It is thanks to this irrigation facility that the Chengdu Plain becomes the "Country of Heaven" and the "Land of Abundance".



Xinhua Photo

Two featured areas that cannot be left out are Jinli and Chunxi Road. The former is a popular dining area that resembles the traditional architectural style of western Sichuan. Here, you can find many aspects of the present-day urban Chengdu lifestyle: Teahouses, bars, theaters, handicraft stores and local snack vendors.

The Chunxi Road is in downtown Chengdu. It is a trendy and bustling commercial strip whose history dates to 1924, and over the years, It has become a symbolic street in Chengdu.

The high-speed railway links three of the most developed cities in west China, namely Xi'an, Chongqing and Chengdu, in a move which will surely continue to boost the development in and around the "golden triangle" formed by these cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, food from the Xi'an Chengdu train.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> * China’s new high-speed railway shortens Xi'an-Chengdu travel time *
> 
> 
> CGTN
> *Published on Dec 5, 2017*
> 
> China's first high-speed railway to cross the Qinling Mountains has been put into operation this morning. The high-speed railway links Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi Province in China's northwest, and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province in the southwest, with a total length of about 650 kilometers. Its speed can reach 250 kilometers per hour. The new line will cut the travel time from 16 hours to four.
> 
> *What can you see along the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway? *
> By Li Bin
> 2017-12-06 09:51 GMT+8
> 
> ‍The long-awaited Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway has finally opened, and travelers are excited.
> 
> The 643-kilometer passenger line greatly reduces the travel time between the two cities from 16 hours to just three, enabling the residents of one city to travel to the other, and vice versa, within one day.
> 
> Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, both boast rich tourist opportunities.
> 
> Today we're taking you aboard the train and giving you a glimpse of the highlights along the way, starting at Xi'an and traveling all the way down to Chengdu.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> *Xi'an*
> 
> The moment you walk out of the train station, you will be awed by the immense, well-preserved city wall that encircles the downtown area. The fortifications of Xi'an, re-constructed in the 14th century, stand 12 meters tall and stretch some 14 kilometers. Along the top of the wall is a walkway that would take hours to cover. In light of that, bicycles have become a popular way of exploring the walkway.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua Photo
> 
> Another must-see is the Mausoleum of Qin Shi Huang and his Terracotta Army, which is located 40 kilometers east of the city center.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua Photo
> 
> The Shaanxi History Museum is the perfect place to travel through time and witness the path of Xi'an's development, as well as see priceless historical objects unearthed in and around the city. The museum is free of charge. However, visitors have to apply for tickets at the windows. Be warned, it's a long queue.
> 
> 
> 
> CGTN Photo
> 
> Sitting at the very center of the city are the Bell Tower and the Drum Tower, both of which were used to tell the time in the Ming Dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Bell Tower (upper) and Drum Tower /CGTN Photo
> 
> To the south of the city are the Giant Wild Goose Pagoda and the Small Wild Goose Pagoda.
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Wild Goose Pagoda /Photo via wikimedia.org
> 
> The Muslim Quarter cannot be missed if you're a foodie. Here, you can taste the best lamb and beef as well as famous local cuisines such as pita bread soaked in lamb soup, Chinese hamburger – marinated meat in a baked bun – cold rice noodle and many more.
> 
> *Hanzhong*
> 
> Located at the headwater of the Hanjiang River, this city in southwest Shaanxi borders with Sichuan Province and its dialects resembles that of the Chengdu-Chongqing dialect.
> 
> Popular tourist sites include the Shimen Plank Road that is built along the face of a cliff at the Shimen Reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via sohu.com
> 
> Museums are usually not especially remarkable in cities, however, the Hanzhong Museum is particularly unique as it was built on the original site of the palace used by Liu Bang, founder of the Han Dynasty. The palace was long gone but the local government decided to build the museum with a nod to history and mimic the palace's original look.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via weibo.com
> 
> Qingmuchuan Ancient Town preserved a considerable amount of old architecture dating to Ming and Qing dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via qmcgz.com
> 
> In the spring, the region's colorful flowers burst into bloom, attracting a large number of tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua Photo
> 
> *Guangyuan*
> 
> Guangyuan was previously known as Lizhou, the birthplace of Wu Zetian, the only woman in Chinese history to bear the title Empress Regnant. In Huangze Temple, you can discover everything you want to know about Wu Zetian's life and times.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via sohu.com
> 
> This small city in northern Sichuan Province is an ancient city, notable for its relics and tombs. The most iconic of which is the Thousand Buddha Cliff that stretches along the east bank of the Jailing River for almost 400 meters. Today, the site preserves more than 7,000 Buddha statues of all sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua Photo
> 
> *Chengdu*
> 
> With its pandas, spicy food, tea and laid back lifestyle, Chengdu has won the hearts of millions of visitors. The city has not moved its center in the past 3,000 years and has never changed its name.
> 
> People say that once you've set foot here, you will never want to leave.
> 
> To the north of the city are the Sichuan Giant Panda Sanctuaries where you can get up-close with China's beloved, world famous animal.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua Photo
> 
> To the west lies the Kuanzhai Lanes, also known as the Wide and Narrow Lanes, which were first built for soldiers during the Qing Dynasty. Now, they're famous with tourists for their various kinds of local gourmets.
> 
> And there's also Du Fu's Thatched Cottage. Du Fu, a counterpart of Li Bai, was another notable poet in the Tang Dynasty. He left Xi'an to take refuge in Chengdu during a rebellion. With the help of his friends, he built the thatched cottage along the Huansha Stream.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via baidu.com
> 
> On the outskirts of the city lies the Mount Qingcheng and the Dujiangyan irrigation system. Mount Qingcheng is one of the most important centers of Taoism in China. It has 36 peaks, with the highest standing 1,260 meters above sea level.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo via xinhuanet.com
> 
> The Dujiangyan irrigation system was first constructed around 256 BC in the Qin Dynasty and is still functional today. It stands on the Minjiang River, the longest tributary of the Yangtze River. It is thanks to this irrigation facility that the Chengdu Plain becomes the "Country of Heaven" and the "Land of Abundance".
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua Photo
> 
> Two featured areas that cannot be left out are Jinli and Chunxi Road. The former is a popular dining area that resembles the traditional architectural style of western Sichuan. Here, you can find many aspects of the present-day urban Chengdu lifestyle: Teahouses, bars, theaters, handicraft stores and local snack vendors.
> 
> The Chunxi Road is in downtown Chengdu. It is a trendy and bustling commercial strip whose history dates to 1924, and over the years, It has become a symbolic street in Chengdu.
> 
> The high-speed railway links three of the most developed cities in west China, namely Xi'an, Chongqing and Chengdu, in a move which will surely continue to boost the development in and around the "golden triangle" formed by these cities.


_I believe this new route opening is some kind of milestone in China's transportation and High-Speed Railway achievement. Passing through the *Qinling mountain range 秦岭山脉 (Qínlingshanmài)* that forming the natural boundary between the northern and southern parts of China has been the dream of Chinese people since long time ago... _
I've been in Sichuan (incl. Chengdu) and Shanxi but not yet been in Shaanxi, a very rich province historically, both the imperial history and the modern one (Long March - Yan'an, the birthplace of the revolution), part of the Central Plains, key point in Old Silk Road as well as the important land road of the New Silk Road (OBOR / BRI) .... lots of things and significances in Shaanxi  at least I should visit Xi'an in the near future.

Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway, running through steep Qinling Mountains, natural boundary between north and south China, is inaugurated, so what can you see along the route?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938300661208354819*What can you see along the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway? - CGTN (06 DEC)*
https://news.cgtn.com/news/31496a4d30637a6333566d54/share_p.html
_(the same content with slight title variation)_
_。。。_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

This new route will strongly support policies regarding poverty elimination by economically lifting millions along the route.

This is what makes targetted poverty elimination a distinct policy from government hand outs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From weibo, food from the Xi'an Chengdu train.
> View attachment 441187
> 
> View attachment 441188
> 
> View attachment 441189


MOre...

*Dinner is served aboard the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed train! *
2017-12-07 11:36 GMT+8






Shanxi hamburger, pita bread in lamp soup, spicy hot pot…this is not the menu from a Chinese restaurant but just some of the delicacies you can enjoy on the trains running on the new Xi’an-Chengdu high-speed railway. The line - linking Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Chengdu, capital of southwestern Sichuan Province - went into operation on Wednesday. /Chengdu Economic Daily Photo




​The dining car offers set meals consisting of panda rice balls and broccoli, a nod to the fact that giant pandas live in mountain ranges in northwestern and southwestern China, mainly in Sichuan Province. /Chengdu Economic Daily Photo




​The delicacies, which mostly come from Sichuan, include Kung Pao chicken (spicy diced chicken with peanuts) and shredded pork with garlic sauce. /Chengdu Economic Daily Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Enough HSR news this week

*General Zhude Locomotive HXD3D1886*
*used for Train Z158 (Harbin-Taizhou) since 1 December 2017*
(used to be used for freight trains)












@anant_s @TaiShang @terranMarine @powastick @Bussard Ramjet @JSCh @cirr @samsara et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Enough HSR news this week
> 
> *General Zhude Locomotive HXD3D1886*
> *used for Train Z158 (Harbin-Taizhou) since 1 December 2017*
> (used to be used for freight trains)
> 
> View attachment 441658
> View attachment 441659
> View attachment 441660
> 
> 
> @anant_s @TaiShang @terranMarine @powastick @Bussard Ramjet @JSCh @cirr @samsara et al


Are those train with sleepers? What is the travel time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> Enough HSR news this week
> 
> *General Zhude Locomotive HXD3D1886*
> *used for Train Z158 (Harbin-Taizhou) since 1 December 2017*
> (used to be used for freight trains)
> 
> View attachment 441658
> View attachment 441659
> View attachment 441660
> 
> 
> @anant_s @TaiShang @terranMarine @powastick @Bussard Ramjet @JSCh @cirr @samsara et al


Some brief info about this locomotive:

It is understood that after “Zhu De” served as the freight business in the northeast region, in September this year, due to the replacement of a new generation of locomotives, “Zhu De” begins to serve in the passenger train.

After the train originating from Harbin arrived at Beijing Railway Station, the train departed for Taizhou, a prefecture-level city in central Jiangsu in eastern China. Taizhou City is situated on the north bank of the Yangtze River.

In October 1946, a steam locomotive that had been damaged during the Anti-Japanese War was “resurrected” after the renovation by the railway workers. The locomotive was then given name by the Northeast Railway Administration as “Zhu De”, named after China's famous revolutionary leader and one of the pioneers of the Communist Party of China, General Zhu De.

The “Zhu De” locomotive is currently the fastest and most powerful passenger locomotive used in domestic railways (in non-HSR category). The traction task of a new generation of locomotives will also be transformed from past freight transport to passenger transport.

An excerpt from a badly written news piece from a lesser known site, perhaps as a result from a machine translation  Please correct if find any inaccuracy in this info.
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Enough HSR news this week
> 
> *General Zhude Locomotive HXD3D1886*
> *used for Train Z158 (Harbin-Taizhou) since 1 December 2017*
> (used to be used for freight trains)
> 
> View attachment 441658
> View attachment 441659
> View attachment 441660
> 
> 
> @anant_s @TaiShang @terranMarine @powastick @Bussard Ramjet @JSCh @cirr @samsara et al



Andrew, what is current national policy on co-existence of conventional and HS trains in China?
Also what is the technical criteria being adopted to determine introduction of HST in a new area?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Andrew, what is current national policy on co-existence of conventional and HS trains in China?
> Also what is the technical criteria being adopted to determine introduction of HST in a new area?


wow, those are some huge questions.
Come to you later when back home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> Some brief info about this locomotive:
> 
> It is understood that after “Zhu De” served as the freight business in the northeast region, in September this year, due to the replacement of a new generation of locomotives, “Zhu De” begins to serve in the passenger train.
> 
> After the train originating from Harbin arrived at Beijing Railway Station, the train departed for Taizhou, a prefecture-level city in central Jiangsu in eastern China. Taizhou City is situated on the north bank of the Yangtze River.
> 
> In October 1946, a steam locomotive that had been damaged during the Anti-Japanese War was “resurrected” after the renovation by the railway workers. The locomotive was then given name by the Northeast Railway Administration as “Zhu De”, named after China's famous revolutionary leader and one of the pioneers of the Communist Party of China, General Zhu De.
> 
> The “Zhu De” locomotive is currently the fastest and most powerful passenger locomotive used in domestic railways (in non-HSR category). The traction task of a new generation of locomotives will also be transformed from past freight transport to passenger transport.
> 
> An excerpt from a badly written news piece from a lesser known site, perhaps as a result from a machine translation  Please correct if find any inaccuracy in this info.
> 。。。


Good information, pretty much sum up the start of Zhu De locomotive series.
Today, the first-generation is in the museum, recognissed as the national class A artefact.





Second generation





I believe it is 3rd or 4th generation





*Now*















powastick said:


> Are those train with sleepers? What is the travel time?


Yes, mostly sleeper cars.

*Z158
Harbin West --- Taizhou *
10:51--second day 10:12
23 hours 21 minutes in total
11 stops

*Train formation *
4YZ+1CA+2RW+11YW
(4 hard seat cars, 1 dining car, 2 soft bed cars, and 11 hard bed cars)


Harbin West- Changchun- Shenyang North - Suizhong North - Beijing - Xuzhou- Shuyang- Huai'an - Yancheng - Dongtai - Taizhou

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shi12jun

*Promo of China's Concept Intercontinental High Speed Train at 2016 Berlin InnoTrans*
*



*
*中国中车的未来旅客信息系统的推广*
*



*
音乐配高铁很不错
*ELECTRO-TRANSIT | High Speed Rail in China*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> what is current national policy on co-existence of conventional and HS trains in China?


I don't think there is any defined policy on such co-existence.
It depends on the nature of each individual corridor.

Assume three big terminals, A---1300KM --- B --- 800km --- C
Before the opening of new A-B-C HSR, you could imagine, the overnight trains in between could easily reach 100+ per day (including trains like D-A-B, B-C-F).
When the new 350km/h A-B-C HSR opens, direct trains from A to B and from B to C will be decreased to digit number, even just 1-3. But from A to C won't be much different, not popular before, not popular after.

A=Beijing
B=Wuhan, my hometown
C=Guangzhou

There are 70-80 bullet train between B and C today.
Only 2 overnight trains are left.
But if include X-B-C, there are still over 30 per day, however, most beds are indeed not preserved for B-C.

This is generally the case in trunk HSRs.
The number of overnight trains in total is never on the decline, but trains have been transferred to other corridors without bullet train services, such as X-B-C, or B-C-X.
But direct services (B-C) will be at least halved, though never completely cancelled.
There are still 2 slow trains between Beijing and Shanghai, and another 3 overnight bullet sleepers.


The overall trend is clear, short-distance slow trains will disappear，long-distance overnight trains will remain.

Day-time short-distance slow trains will be replaced gradually by the train on the left in the following photo.
It will be like TGV trains, not really multiple units, tractions are only at the two ends (instead of just one locomotive), but the speed won't surpass 160km/h.










*Coupling experiment *
Trains from different manufacturers
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> The overall trend is clear, short-distance slow trains will disappear，long-distance overnight trains will remain.


Very wise move!
Fast short distance commute is extremely popular, especially amongst daily or frequent users and whats more it does cut down road travel associated cost and pollution.
I guess there is something in this for every country to look into and adopt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wechat/Alibaba finally accepted on slow trains!




*

@TaiShang @cirr @Dungeness @samsara @Han Patriot et al



anant_s said:


> Very wise move!
> Fast short distance commute is extremely popular, especially amongst daily or frequent users and whats more it does cut down road travel associated cost and pollution.
> I guess there is something in this for every country to look into and adopt.


I think such trains are already mature in Europe.
Some of their regional and suburban trains are like that.

The case in China is actually different, when I say short-distance, I do not mean <200km.
Slow trains in China in nearly all cases (except for in a few of very mountainous rural regions) are only for long-distance transport, not designed for commuters. Railway passengers in China have to go through ID/security check and have to wait in a designated waiting area, this is not the commuting model.

Short distance is in a sense that it is too short to be a overnight train.
Such as 300-500km on a 140km/h railway.

For example from my hometown there is Train K8103 Wuhan-Jinmen
243km
3 hours 20min
5 stops

Train Z6706, Wuhan-Xianggang
335km
2 hours 49min
3 stops



160km/h and 200km/h class power concentrated EMUs are intended to replace such trains, and because it has 2 heads, it needs less time to prepare for the next trip. And standardisation of slow trains will make maintenance much cheaper and quicker.

4 trains from 4 manufacturers
The length of each car is completely same, also same as standardised bullet trains.










Ultimately, for non-sleeper trains, there will be little difference between 160/200km/h power concentrated EMUs and 250/350km/h bullet trains. The only difference will be the speed.

*Power-concentrated EMUs on slow railways





Bullet trains on HSRs



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> what is the technical criteria being adopted to determine introduction of HST in a new area?



Generally speaking, east to Heihe-Tengchong Line (95% population), there is need for new HSRs everywhere. Plus Hexi Corridor (Lanzhou-Urumqi along Silk Road)





The newly opened Xi'an-Chengdu HSR is marked white.....
The general patterns are clear, connecting all major cities from the red areas.....

The central government makes the general plan, such as the 8 horizontal and 8 vertical trunk lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Wechat/Alibaba finally accepted on slow trains!
> View attachment 441880
> *
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @Dungeness @samsara @Han Patriot et al
> 
> 
> I think such trains are already mature in Europe.
> Some of their regional and suburban trains are like that.
> 
> The case in China is actually different, when I say short-distance, I do not mean <200km.
> Slow trains in China in nearly all cases (except for in a few of very mountainous rural regions) are only for long-distance transport, not designed for commuters. Railway passengers in China have to go through ID/security check and have to wait in a designated waiting area, this is not the commuting model.
> 
> Short distance is in a sense that it is too short to be a overnight train.
> Such as 300-500km on a 140km/h railway.
> 
> For example from my hometown there is Train K8103 Wuhan-Jinmen
> 243km
> 3 hours 20min
> 5 stops
> 
> Train Z6706, Wuhan-Xianggang
> 335km
> 2 hours 49min
> 3 stops
> 
> 
> 
> 160km/h and 200km/h class power concentrated EMUs are intended to replace such trains, and because it has 2 heads, it needs less time to prepare for the next trip. And standardisation of slow trains will make maintenance much cheaper and quicker.
> 
> 4 trains from 4 manufacturers
> The length of each car is completely same, also same as standardised bullet trains.
> View attachment 441881
> 
> 
> View attachment 441882
> 
> 
> Ultimately, for non-sleeper trains, there will be little difference between 160/200km/h power concentrated EMUs and 250/350km/h bullet trains. The only difference will be the speed.
> 
> *Power-concentrated EMUs on slow railways
> View attachment 441886
> 
> 
> Bullet trains on HSRs
> View attachment 441885
> *


I wish i could read it, any English annual report on CRH?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first weekend of Xi'an-Chengdu HSR

Xi'an North Railway Station

















*
*En route*
*



*
*






*

*Hanzhong station *
*






*

*Arrive in Chengdu*
*



*

@Han Patriot @Malik Usman @DESERT FIGHTER @newb3e @powastick @Dungeness @TaiShang et al



powastick said:


> I wish i could read it, any English annual report on CRH?


The paper is about how signal works between cars, boring!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Major timetable upgrade on 28 December 

28 pairs direct bullet trains between Chengdu/Chongqing and Xi'an (total number 100+)
7 hours 47 minutes from Chengdu to Beijing (using CR400 Fuxing)
Bullet trains account for 72% in Chengdu Railway Bureau 
New trains for the new Chongqing-Guiyang Railway set to open next month *

【重磅！28日起铁路实行新图，成都重庆至西安动车组增至28对、进京时间缩短至8小时以内】从本月底开始全国铁路将实行年底列车运行图（简称年底图）。新图内容涵盖西成高铁、渝贵铁路等新开或待开线路，执行新图后西南地区铁路网通道能力将得到进一步提升，成都重庆进京时间缩短至8小时以内。

根据中国铁路总公司统一部署，全国18个铁路集团公司将在12月28日零时起正式实行年底列车运行图。此次调图主要涵盖和涉及到近期新开通的铁路线路、新投放的铁路运输装备，其中包括12月6日开通运营的新建西安至成都高速铁路（简称西成高铁）和明年将开通的重庆至贵阳铁路扩能改造工程（简称渝贵铁路）两条西南地区重要的铁路干线的运输组织和能力安排。

从12月28日起执行年底图后，成都局集团公司将新增动车组列车100余对。至此，四川、重庆、贵州每天开行的旅客列车将达到540对，其中动车组列车380余对，占约72%。年底图调整后，西成高铁的通道能力将得到加强，成渝至西安的动车将从目前9对扩增到28对，同时成都、重庆还将开行经西成高铁运行至太原的D字头动车组6对，至北京、郑州、秦皇岛、天津和南京等方向的G字头长途高速动车组9对。其中，成都东至北京西的G90次全程运行仅7小时47分钟，较目前最快的G310次蓉京高速动车组压缩了约一半的旅行时间。值得关注的是，这趟列车将由我国最新研发的中国标准动车组CR400BF（复兴号）列车担当，这也是复兴号动车组首次在西南地区开行。

年底图同时还公布了渝贵铁路运输方案，渝贵铁路设计时速为200公里，目前正处在联调联试阶段，这条铁路预计明年初开通运营。渝贵铁路是四川、重庆通达贵州、广西、广东的快速出海通道，也是西南连接华南、华东的“快车道”，这条铁路的开通对加强成渝经济区与珠三角经济区的经贸合作，改善川渝城市群与贵州间的交通条件具有重要意义。同时作为快捷、快速、大能力通道的重要组成部分，渝贵铁路也将大幅缩短西北、西南至华南等城市的时空距离。渝贵铁路开通运营后，成都、重庆将大量开行去往贵阳、长沙、昆明、广州、南宁等方向的动车组，同时部分普速客车也将改经渝贵铁路运行。届时，成都至贵阳的旅行时间将从目前的12小时缩减到3.5小时，重庆至贵阳的旅行时间也将从目前的10小时缩减到2小时。

另外，随着兰渝铁路、西成高铁、渝贵铁路的相继开通投用，西南地区铁路网的通道能力也得到显著加强。从12月28日起，成都、重庆始发经阿拉山口口岸、霍尔果斯口岸出境的中欧班列也将改经兰渝铁路运行。此举将大幅压缩中欧班列国内段的运行时间，促使中欧铁路贸易通道更加顺畅。

据铁路12306门户网站消息，由于年底图已经完成编制，从12月12日起旅客即可通过互联网、电话等方式购买全国30天（含）以内的主要干线旅客列车的火车票。


*Via the newly opened Xi'an-Chengdu HSR, there will be direct services from Chengdu/Chongqing to Zhengzhou, Beijing, Nanjing, Tianjin, Taiyuan.

From next January, there will be direct bullet trains from Chengdu to all major cities in Southern China via the new Chongqing-Guiyang Railway.

Several hundred new high-speed railway services will be added from 28 December in China.*






The effects of a network

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway expected to finish in 2019*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-12-12 20:28:27|Editor: Xiang Bo





Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 27, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)






Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 12, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)






Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 12, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)






Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 12, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)






Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 12, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)






Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 12, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)






Workers work at the construction site of the Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 12, 2017. The designed speed of Anshun-Liuzhi intercity railway is 250 km per hour, and the 124-kilometer-long railway is expected to finish in 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Chinese train maker successfully tests homemade rail transportation control chip*

2017-12-15 14:50

en.people.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





The G10 Fuxing bullet train running on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway leaves Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 21, 2017. (Xinhua/Fan Jun)

China Railway Rolling Corporation (CRRC)'s Dalian R&D Co. Ltd. confirmed that it has successfully developed and tested a control chip, making the country independent from foreign products, China National Radio reported.

The chip has proved capable of controlling trains during the test at a company lab. It will be used to power the country's bullet train control systems in the future.

The chip meets the demand for higher speeds and smoother operation of high-speed trains, which current foreign technologies can hardly satisfy.

Chips play an important role in the control network of trains, said Chen Yufei, director of the company's network technology department.

The domestic chip manufacturing industry, especially the intelligent manufacturing, has been growing rapidly with strong government support in the second half of the year.

The intelligent chip system "Xinyun," developed by Shanghai-based Fudan University, helped the Long March 4C rocket to send the Fengyun-3D satellite into orbit in November.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-15/284666.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's first unmanned subway line about to open*

2017-12-16 14:20

chinaplus.cri.cn _Editor: Li Yan_

The first unmanned subway line in China will be opened to passengers by the end of the year after successfully completing several test runs, reports The Beijing News.

The Yanshan to Fangshan line in Beijing runs 14.4 km through the southwest of the city. With a top speed of 80 km/h, it will take passengers one hour to travel from the suburban Yanshan Station to the city center.

Nine elevated stations have been constructed along the new line. The stations feature enclosed air-conditioned waiting areas with seating so passengers can wait for their train in comfort regardless of the weather.

"Technically speaking, the Yanshan to Fangshan line has run completely unmanned," said Lv Aiguo, the project manager for the information systems of the new subway line. In the initial stage of the trial operation, trains runs automatically but are supervised by drivers. The trains have completed a series of automated procedures such as starting, stopping, and the opening and closing of doors.

Located at the end of the Beijing Subway network, the number of passengers using the new line is predicted to be low and four-carriage trains will meet the needs of nearby residents. However, the new stations have been designed for larger six-carriage trains so they can accommodate an increase in the number of passengers in the future.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-16/284755.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Railway built to link Beijing, Zhangjiakou*




Photo taken on Dec. 17, 2017 shows the construction site of *Zhengpantai tunnel of an extension line of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in north China's Hebei Province*. The 52-km extension of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway to Hebei's Chongli District, where most of the 2022 Olympic skiing events will be held, is expected to be completed by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)




Photo taken on Dec. 17, 2017 shows the construction site of Zhengpantai tunnel of an extension line of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in north China's Hebei Province. The 52-km extension of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway to Hebei's Chongli District, where most of the 2022 Olympic skiing events will be held, is expected to be completed by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)




Photo taken on Dec. 17, 2017 shows the construction site of Zhengpantai tunnel of an extension line of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in north China's Hebei Province. The 52-km extension of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway to Hebei's Chongli District, where most of the 2022 Olympic skiing events will be held, is expected to be completed by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-12/17/content_50108172_3.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Wi-Fi to cover whole high-speed rail network*

2017-12-18 14:41

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

Wi-Fi is going to be available on all high-speed trains in the future, said Huang Min, the deputy-general manager of China Railway Corporation, the country's railway operator, on Sunday.

Free Wi-Fi access is already available on the Shanghai-Beijing line on which the country's new-generation bullet trains Fuxing run.

Wi-Fi services on high-speed trains are rather different from what is used at homes and offices. The stability of the internet speed in tunnels and mountainous areas is a major obstacle to overcome in improving Wi-Fi services on high-speed trains.

The services on China's bullet trains have been greatly boosted over the past few years thanks to the introduction of advanced technologies. Passengers are able to book ticket online, pay through mobile app, and even order takeout food on trains.

Besides, face-recognition technology is used in some major railway stations and is expected to be promoted nationwide.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-18/284920.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Wi-Fi to cover whole high-speed rail network*
> 
> 2017-12-18 14:41
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> Wi-Fi is going to be available on all high-speed trains in the future, said Huang Min, the deputy-general manager of China Railway Corporation, the country's railway operator, on Sunday.
> 
> Free Wi-Fi access is already available on the Shanghai-Beijing line on which the country's new-generation bullet trains Fuxing run.
> 
> Wi-Fi services on high-speed trains are rather different from what is used at homes and offices. The stability of the internet speed in tunnels and mountainous areas is a major obstacle to overcome in improving Wi-Fi services on high-speed trains.
> 
> The services on China's bullet trains have been greatly boosted over the past few years thanks to the introduction of advanced technologies. Passengers are able to book ticket online, pay through mobile app, and even order takeout food on trains.
> 
> Besides, face-recognition technology is used in some major railway stations and is expected to be promoted nationwide.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-18/284920.shtml



*Accessibility of China Railway High-speed (G trains, D trains and C trains)
by December 2017
*
*



*@samsara @Dungeness @powastick @Kaptaan @cirr @TaiShang @AViet @ChineseTiger1986 @JSCh @onebyone et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*First phase of Chongqing West HSR Hub will open
with the opening of Chongqing-Guiyang Rapid Railway (200km/h)









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *First phase of Chongqing West HSR Hub will open
> with the opening of Chongqing-Guiyang Rapid Railway (200km/h)
> 
> View attachment 443523
> 
> 
> View attachment 443524
> *


So Rapid slower than High Speed?


----------



## AMG_12

powastick said:


> So Rapid slower than High Speed?


It's more like KTM Komuter and KTM ETS. ETS operate on intercity routes whereas Komuter has more stops and speed is comparatively slower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Game.Invade said:


> It's more like KTM Komuter and KTM ETS. ETS operate on intercity routes whereas Komuter has more stops and speed is comparatively slower.


I don't think it is the case on this new railway man.



powastick said:


> So Rapid slower than High Speed?


Well, this line will have operated speed at 200km/h (potentially upgraded to 250km/h).
By Chinese definitions, a railway will be called HSR when speed is no less than 250km/h.
Hence, it is called a rapid railway, at least faster than 160km/h traditional railways.

Though only at 250km/h, this new railway itself is revolutionary. （345km, less than 2 hours)

The previous old railway (old Sichuan-Guizhou Railway, 川黔铁路, called Sichuan because Chongqing was part of Sichuan Province）was built in 1950s-1960s, and today, it is still a single-track railway costing 8-9 hours on this 470km-long mountainous section.

But it has served its role well in the past half a century.
Industries along this railway are booming.
Zunyi, an ancient town, became a major industrial hub thanks to this railway.
It is also a part of the major freight corridor from Inner Mongolia to the sea.




























*Zunyi*, major industrial city on this old railway.
also an ancient town of hundred of years' history.











@anant_s @TaiShang @powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Ancient town looks amazing. I always like to try food in small vendors/shops in ancient towns/old streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Ancient town looks amazing. I always like to try food in small vendors/shops in ancient towns/old streets.


Historic quarter inside modern cities is a hidden treasury.
But in the countryside of Zunyi City, we have more.

Maotai ancient town, Zunyi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> I don't think it is the case on this new railway man.
> 
> 
> Well, this line will have operated speed at 200km/h (potentially upgraded to 250km/h).
> By Chinese definitions, a railway will be called HSR when speed is no less than 250km/h.
> Hence, it is called a rapid railway, at least faster than 160km/h traditional railways.
> 
> Though only at 250km/h, this new railway itself is revolutionary. （345km, less than 2 hours)
> 
> The previous old railway (old Sichuan-Guizhou Railway, 川黔铁路, called Sichuan because Chongqing was part of Sichuan Province）was built in 1950s-1960s, and today, it is still a single-track railway costing 8-9 hours on this 470km-long mountainous section.
> 
> But it has served its role well in the past half a century.
> Industries along this railway are booming.
> Zunyi, an ancient town, became a major industrial hub thanks to this railway.
> It is also a part of the major freight corridor from Inner Mongolia to the sea.
> 
> View attachment 443669
> View attachment 443670
> View attachment 443671
> View attachment 443672
> View attachment 443673
> View attachment 443674
> View attachment 443675
> View attachment 443676
> 
> 
> *Zunyi*, major industrial city on this old railway.
> also an ancient town of hundred of years' history.
> View attachment 443677
> View attachment 443678
> View attachment 443679
> 
> 
> @anant_s @TaiShang @powastick


Oh men, does anyone realize that in the REAL LIFE most parts of the world people are still living with the old slow much vibrating trains until nowadays... just imagine something like 750 km takes 9-10 hours under much vibration makes it hard to sleep, read...and feel quite exhausted upon arrival due to all the vibrating shocks or trembling and it's still pretty common in many places,,, 

Give me something at 160 kmh and minimized vibration with ample leg space, I will have been quite happy. Poor guy 

WOW the Zunyi the Maotai ancient town 遵义 (Zunyi prefecture level city in Guizhou) is so beautiful, fit my preference so much, also a historical town of Long March (see the Zunyi Conference), I like Maotai but its price is very expensive at upper retail for my pocket. Hopefully I can visit this town and Guizhou one day.

Btw I wonder why earlier posts have many non-showing up pictures but the .jpg filenames themselves?
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*First bridge at Sichuan section of Xi'an-Chengdu High-speed rail line*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China unveils train with highest int'l standard for fire safety*

2017-12-23 11:11 Xinhua Editor:Huang Mingrui





A new subway train is seen at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 21, 2017. The subway train, possessing the highest international standard for fire safety, came off the assembly line in Qingdao on Thursday. The train was developed for downtown lines in Hong Kong, south China. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)





Staff members of Hong Kong MTR corporation pose for a group photo in the cabin of a new subway train at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 21, 2017. The subway train, possessing the highest international standard for fire safety, came off the assembly line in Qingdao on Thursday. The train was developed for downtown lines in Hong Kong, south China. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)





A technician works on a new subway train at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 21, 2017. The subway train, possessing the highest international standard for fire safety, came off the assembly line in Qingdao on Thursday. The train was developed for downtown lines in Hong Kong, south China. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)





A new subway train is seen at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 21, 2017. The subway train, possessing the highest international standard for fire safety, came off the assembly line in Qingdao on Thursday. The train was developed for downtown lines in Hong Kong, south China. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)






A new subway train is seen at the off-line ceremony at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Company in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 21, 2017. The subway train, possessing the highest international standard for fire safety, came off the assembly line in Qingdao on Thursday. The train was developed for downtown lines in Hong Kong. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> *Accessibility of China Railway High-speed (G trains, D trains and C trains)
> by December 2017
> *
> *
> View attachment 443512
> *@samsara @Dungeness @powastick @Kaptaan @cirr @TaiShang @AViet @ChineseTiger1986 @JSCh @onebyone et al




Just rode on G14 from Shanghai to Beijing a few days ago. It has free wifi all the way, and it covers 1380 km in just 4 and half an hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

从太原市铁路局获悉，明年呼南高速铁路将开工，设计速度为350公里/小时。呼南高速铁路为呼和浩特至南宁高铁通道，北起内蒙古呼和浩特市、经山西、河南、湖北、湖南邵阳、桂林、柳州、终点是南宁市，是国家十三五规划的纵向高铁干线通道，也是国家八纵八横高铁干线之一。






@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Just rode on G14 from Shanghai to Beijing a few days ago. It has free wifi all the way, and it covers 1380 km in just 4 and half an hour.


Any photos?



cirr said:


> 从太原市铁路局获悉，明年呼南高速铁路将开工，设计速度为350公里/小时。呼南高速铁路为呼和浩特至南宁高铁通道，北起内蒙古呼和浩特市、经山西、河南、湖北、湖南邵阳、桂林、柳州、终点是南宁市，是国家十三五规划的纵向高铁干线通道，也是国家八纵八横高铁干线之一。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin


Lots of tourist sites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> 从太原市铁路局获悉，明年呼南高速铁路将开工，设计速度为350公里/小时。呼南高速铁路为呼和浩特至南宁高铁通道，北起内蒙古呼和浩特市、经山西、河南、湖北、湖南邵阳、桂林、柳州、终点是南宁市，是国家十三五规划的纵向高铁干线通道，也是国家八纵八横高铁干线之一。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin



Connecting north and south with a 350km/hrs high speed line; I think this line will be a killer in terms of generating movement, which is the most needed for the areas designated as poor in the south (if they are not already receiving more than their fair share of domestic tourists ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Two railways open today*
315km Shijiazhuang-Jinan HSR (250km/h), Northern China
334km Jiujiang-Quzhou Rapid Railway (200km/h), Central China-Eastern China






@TaiShang @Dungeness @Han Patriot @Two

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Shijiazhuang-Jinan railway expands high-speed network*
2017-12-28 13:02Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e
_


A high-speed passenger railway linking Hebei's provincial capital of Shijiazhuang and Jinan, capital of neighboring Shandong Province starts operation, Dec. 28, 2017. (Photo/China News Service) 

(ECNS) -- A high-speed passenger railway linking Hebei's provincial capital of Shijiazhuang and Jinan, capital of neighboring Shandong Province, started operation on Thursday amid China's ongoing efforts to enhance its railway network.

The centerpiece of China's high-speed rail grid, known as "Four Vertical and Four Horizontal," is composed of eight rail corridors, four running north-south and four east-west.

The Shijiazhuang-Jinan railway is part of a horizontal trunk line from western Taiyuan, capital of coal-rich Shanxi Province, to eastern Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong.

The 319-kilometer railway, with a designed speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will shorten the current four-hour traveling time between Shijiazhuang and Jinan to one hour and twenty minutes. Construction started in August 2013.

The Shijiazhuang-Jinan link also means a high-speed railway connection among regions traditionally affected by the Yanshan Mountains and Taihang Mountains, making Shijiazhuang an important hub closely linked with Beijing, Tianjin, Dezhou in Shandong by high-speed trains.

In another development, as China Railway Corp. started the new timetable on Thursday, more high-speed trains now connect southwestern regions with Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei Province. It takes 7 hours and 47 minutes to travel from Chengdu City, capital of southwestern Sichuan Province, to Beijing by the country's next generation bullet train "Fuxing," cutting the time by half.

Tianjin, about 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing, also links Chengdu directly with a high-speed train for the first time in history.

"Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line in June. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers per hour and a consistent speed of 350.

China has the world's longest railway network at 22,000 kilometers by the end of 2016, about 60 percent of the world's total.

===###===​




*China's newly built railway prioritizes ecosystem protection *
CGTN
*Published on Dec 28, 2017
*
China's newly built Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou Railway prioritizes ecosystem protection. During its construction, the railway avoided passing through 19 natural reserves and had bird repelling devices installed along the route. The 333-kilometer line is designed for both passenger and freight transport, with a maximum speed of 200 kilometers

===###===​* Chongqing-Taiyuan high-speed railway put into operation *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/12/29 8:50:36 



A steward arranges luggage for passengers on a bullet train running from Chongqing North Station in southwest China's Chongqing to Taiyuan South Station in north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 28, 2017. The 1,312-kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Taiyuan was officially put into operation on Thursday. Travel time between the two cities would be 9.5 hours. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)




Passengers take a bullet train running from Chongqing North Station in southwest China's Chongqing to Taiyuan South Station in north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 28, 2017. The 1,312-kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Taiyuan was officially put into operation on Thursday. Travel time between the two cities would be 9.5 hours. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)





Passengers pose for pictures before boarding a bullet train from Chongqing North Station in southwest China's Chongqing to Taiyuan South Station in north China's Shanxi Province in Chongqing North Station, Dec. 28, 2017. The 1,312-kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Taiyuan was officially put into operation on Thursday. Travel time between the two cities would be 9.5 hours. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Shijiazhuang-Jinan railway expands high-speed network*
> 2017-12-28 13:02Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e
> _
> 
> 
> A high-speed passenger railway linking Hebei's provincial capital of Shijiazhuang and Jinan, capital of neighboring Shandong Province starts operation, Dec. 28, 2017. (Photo/China News Service)
> 
> (ECNS) -- A high-speed passenger railway linking Hebei's provincial capital of Shijiazhuang and Jinan, capital of neighboring Shandong Province, started operation on Thursday amid China's ongoing efforts to enhance its railway network.
> 
> The centerpiece of China's high-speed rail grid, known as "Four Vertical and Four Horizontal," is composed of eight rail corridors, four running north-south and four east-west.
> 
> The Shijiazhuang-Jinan railway is part of a horizontal trunk line from western Taiyuan, capital of coal-rich Shanxi Province, to eastern Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong.
> 
> The 319-kilometer railway, with a designed speed of 250 kilometers per hour, will shorten the current four-hour traveling time between Shijiazhuang and Jinan to one hour and twenty minutes. Construction started in August 2013.
> 
> The Shijiazhuang-Jinan link also means a high-speed railway connection among regions traditionally affected by the Yanshan Mountains and Taihang Mountains, making Shijiazhuang an important hub closely linked with Beijing, Tianjin, Dezhou in Shandong by high-speed trains.
> 
> In another development, as China Railway Corp. started the new timetable on Thursday, more high-speed trains now connect southwestern regions with Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei Province. It takes 7 hours and 47 minutes to travel from Chengdu City, capital of southwestern Sichuan Province, to Beijing by the country's next generation bullet train "Fuxing," cutting the time by half.
> 
> Tianjin, about 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing, also links Chengdu directly with a high-speed train for the first time in history.
> 
> "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line in June. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers per hour and a consistent speed of 350.
> 
> China has the world's longest railway network at 22,000 kilometers by the end of 2016, about 60 percent of the world's total.
> 
> ===###===​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's newly built railway prioritizes ecosystem protection *
> CGTN
> *Published on Dec 28, 2017
> *
> China's newly built Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou Railway prioritizes ecosystem protection. During its construction, the railway avoided passing through 19 natural reserves and had bird repelling devices installed along the route. The 333-kilometer line is designed for both passenger and freight transport, with a maximum speed of 200 kilometers
> 
> ===###===​* Chongqing-Taiyuan high-speed railway put into operation *
> Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/12/29 8:50:36
> 
> 
> 
> A steward arranges luggage for passengers on a bullet train running from Chongqing North Station in southwest China's Chongqing to Taiyuan South Station in north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 28, 2017. The 1,312-kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Taiyuan was officially put into operation on Thursday. Travel time between the two cities would be 9.5 hours. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers take a bullet train running from Chongqing North Station in southwest China's Chongqing to Taiyuan South Station in north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 28, 2017. The 1,312-kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Taiyuan was officially put into operation on Thursday. Travel time between the two cities would be 9.5 hours. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers pose for pictures before boarding a bullet train from Chongqing North Station in southwest China's Chongqing to Taiyuan South Station in north China's Shanxi Province in Chongqing North Station, Dec. 28, 2017. The 1,312-kilometer-long high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Taiyuan was officially put into operation on Thursday. Travel time between the two cities would be 9.5 hours. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


I don't have the energy to keep up with the opening of all the railways, subways and expressways in China....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> I don't have the energy to keep up with the opening of all the railways, subways and expressways in China....




Spoiled Chinese Kid! We in supapowa have been excited for 5 years and will continue to be excited for the next 15 perhaps lot of longer for our very first Shinkansen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Spoiled Chinese Kid! We in supapowa have been excited for 5 years and will continue to be excited for the next 15 perhaps lot of longer for our very first Shinkansen!


Nearly 20 subways open this month, and more than a hundred expressways open. What can I do?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> Spoiled Chinese Kid! We in supapowa have been excited for 5 years and will continue to be excited for the next 15 perhaps lot of longer for our very first Shinkansen!



But eventually, in SP12, you will get the best technology and, because you have more money than us, you will spend more on maintenance, and because you are an IT power, your trains will never derail on poor management.

Everything will be better than us in your SP12. Keep the excitement going.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> But eventually, in SP12, you will get the best technology and, because you have more money than us, you will spend more on maintenance, and because you are an IT power, your trains will never derail on poor management.
> 
> Everything will be better than us in your SP12. Keep the excitement going.



We are the "largest democracy in the world", and we are as free as our divined stay holy cows. The most important, we have the demographic dividend. Have you seen the sheer number of our young people wandering on our city streets in broad daylight looking for something to do? Just imagine when Modi Ji turn them into an army of disciplined and efficient work force under the banner of "Skill India", China will be doomed as the manufacturing power!

India is destined to be a supapowa, if not in 2012, it surely becomes one by 2030!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> We are the "largest democracy in the world", and we are as free as our divined stay holy cows. The most important, we have the demographic dividend. Have you seen the sheer number of our young people wandering on our city streets in broad daylight looking for something to do? Just imagine when Modi Ji turn them into an army of disciplined and efficient work force under the banner of "Skill India", China will be doomed as the manufacturing power!
> 
> India is destined to be a supapowa, if not in 2012, it surely becomes one by 2030!



Jealous of you! Bright future you enjoy right there, which makes me feel desperate when I look at the way things going on on my side of the border. Even North Koreans go to bed hungrier than your demographic divident, such a impressive feat in no time.

I am in fact shaking in my slave-labor boots that soon Baidu will throw the towel in the face of crushing competition brought by many a call centers that help build the world's most competitive service economy.

The spoiled kid above has no clue. I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> Jealous of you! Bright future you enjoy right there, which makes me feel desperate when I look at the way things going on on my side of the border. Even North Koreans go to bed hungrier than your demographic divident, such a impressive feat in no time.
> 
> I am in fact shaking in my slave-labor boots that soon Baidu will throw the towel in the face of crushing competition brought by many a call centers that help build the world's most competitive service economy.
> 
> The spoiled kid above has no clue. I do.




Yes, we do have a bright future as we are so smart that our IITs have higher standard than even Harvard or Stanford, and Indians manage Fortune 500 companies, not to mention 38% NASA engineers and 1/3 Microsoft programmers are Indians. We are the masters of English, which you Chinese can only eat our dust, so we just redefined English such as "indigenous" and "IT Industries". We singlehandly turn the concept of "Indigenization" into CKD assembly and turn "IT Industries" into "Call Centers" and "Outsourcing Farms". India is “The IT Superpower of the world"! 

You Chinese can only manufacture machine, but we manage to manufacture concepts!

Those illiterate and hungry Indians you mentioned belong to a different India, so they are not the concern of the elite India which I belong. India is incredible and shinning!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Guys, pls make this thread trolling-free!

Regards,
Pika

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Guys, pls make this thread trolling-free!
> 
> Regards,
> Pika



No trolling was made. That was the most scientific debate one could ever had . Anyways, you are the boss here, so, let's continue with the regular business 

***

*China to maintain steady transport investment in 2018*
Xinhua, December 26, 2017

China will invest steadily in transport development in 2018, flat with this year, Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng said Monday.

In 2017, fixed asset investment in railways and highways was targeted to reach 800 billion yuan (about 122 billion U.S. dollars) and 1.65 trillion yuan.

Citing the main transport target for next year, Li said around 5,000 km of highways would be built and put into use.

Besides, the country will renovate about 200,000 km of roads in rural areas and increase over 600 km of inland waterways.

China will continue to support the construction of roads in poor regions, so as to ensure these areas are connected by highways by 2020.

*Over the past five years, China has made remarkable progress in transport development with total mileage of roads increasing by 534,000 km and railways in operation by 27,000 km.*

In particular, over 7 billion trips have been made through high speed railways in the 2012-2017 period.

In the following three years, transport will play a bigger role in eradicating poverty and achieving greener, safer development, according to Li. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-12/26/content_50164954.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> Guys, pls make this thread trolling-free!
> 
> Regards,
> Pika




Hey, it's the last day of the year, so let's have some fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

have the CRH a,b,c,d variants had their speed increased to 350km/h from 300km/h, or is for the fuxing hao only doing them speeds?

also when will the government increase the speeds to the operation max 380km/h for the CRH a,b,c,d?
i believe the fuxing hao will do 400km/h at fully operational speeds


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Hey, it's the last day of the year, so let's have some fun.


ok







China now has the world's greatest high-speed rail network -- 22,000 kilometers as of the end of 2016, or about 60 percent of the world's total. Let’s have a look at those major high speed railways opened in 2017.

*June Beijing-Shanghai (speed upgrade)*
Photo taken on June 26, 2017 shows the China's new bullet train "Fuxing" at Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China. China's next generation bullet train "Fuxing" debuted on the Beijing-Shanghai line June 26, 2017. A CR400AF model departed Beijing South Railway Station at 11:05 a.m. for Shanghai. At the same time, the CR400BF model left Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for Beijing. The new bullet trains, also known as electric multiple units (EMU), boast top speeds of 400 kilometers an hour and a consistent speed of 350 kilometers an hour. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)





*July Baoji-Lanzhou*
A bullet train leaves the Baoji South Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 9, 2017. The high speed railway line linking Baoji and Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, was officially put into operation on July 9, 2017. It will cut travel time from Lanzhou to Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi, from 6 to 3 hours. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)





*August Hohhot-Ulanqab*
*
August Changchun-Baicheng-Ulanhot

September Wuhan-Jiujiang

September Lanzhou-Chongqing







December Xi'an-Chengdu





December Shijiazhuang-Jinan
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese railways see heavy New Year holiday traffic*
Xinhua, January 1, 2018

*More than 11.29 million passenger trips were made through China's railway network Saturday,* the first day of the three-day New Year's Day holiday, data from the China Railway Corporation showed Sunday.

*The figure was 16.4 percent higher than the first day of the 2017 holiday, the company said.*

About 8.5 million passenger trips were expected to be made Sunday, and the railway system added 155 temporary trains to meet the holiday demand, the company said.

The company has forecast that from Friday to Monday, the total number of railway passenger trips would be 37 million, up 7 percent year on year.

The record for daily railway passengers was set on Oct. 1, 2017, with 15.03 million trips made around the country.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2018-01/01/content_50181925.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese railways see heavy New Year holiday traffic*
> Xinhua, January 1, 2018
> 
> *More than 11.29 million passenger trips were made through China's railway network Saturday,* the first day of the three-day New Year's Day holiday, data from the China Railway Corporation showed Sunday.
> 
> *The figure was 16.4 percent higher than the first day of the 2017 holiday, the company said.*
> 
> About 8.5 million passenger trips were expected to be made Sunday, and the railway system added 155 temporary trains to meet the holiday demand, the company said.
> 
> The company has forecast that from Friday to Monday, the total number of railway passenger trips would be 37 million, up 7 percent year on year.
> 
> The record for daily railway passengers was set on Oct. 1, 2017, with 15.03 million trips made around the country.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2018-01/01/content_50181925.htm



Never go out on public holidays!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*3500 km high-speed railways to open in 2018
Total new investment: 732 billion yuan 

Next one in January: 200km/h Chongqing-Guiyang rapid railway
From 10 hours to 2 hours!








350km/h Jinan-Qingdao HSR to open in Dec. 2018








*
@TaiShang @Dungeness @cirr @Kaptaan @powastick @Bussard Ramjet et al



Blue Marlin said:


> have the CRH a,b,c,d variants had their speed increased to 350km/h from 300km/h, or is for the fuxing hao only doing them speeds?
> 
> also when will the government increase the speeds to the operation max 380km/h for the CRH a,b,c,d?
> i believe the fuxing hao will do 400km/h at fully operational speeds


dunno

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *3500 km high-speed railways to open in 2018
> Total new investment: 732 billion yuan
> 
> Next one in January: 200km/h Chongqing-Guiyang rapid railway
> From 10 hours to 2 hours!
> 
> 
> View attachment 445962
> 
> 
> 
> 350km/h Jinan-Qingdao HSR to open in Dec. 2018
> View attachment 445963
> View attachment 445964
> 
> 
> *
> @TaiShang @Dungeness @cirr @Kaptaan @powastick @Bussard Ramjet et al
> 
> 
> dunno



*铁总：2018年将投产新线4000公里 高铁3500公里*

2018-01-02 14:20:11

关键字:2018中国高铁2018铁路工作铁总2018

今天（1月2日），中国铁路总公司召开2018年工作会议。据人民网消息，会上铁路总公司提出了2018年铁路主要工作目标，2018年将投产新线4000公里，其中高铁3500公里。

另外，关于到2020年的目标，铁路总公司党组书记、总经理陆东福指出，铁路网规模和质量将达到世界领先，力争2020年高铁覆盖80%以上的大城市。

据澎湃新闻报道，陆东福2日在工作会议上回顾2017年的工作成效，2017年中国铁路技术标准和装备水平大幅提升。

陆东福表示，2013年~2017年，全国铁路完成固定资产投资3.9万亿元，新增铁路营业里程2.94万公里，其中高铁1.57万公里，是历史上铁路投资最集中、强度最大的时期。到2017年底，全国铁路营业里程达到12.7万公里，其中高铁2.5万公里，占世界高铁总量的66.3%，铁路电气化率、复线率分别居世界第一和第二位。






资料图 @视觉中国

值得注意的是，在2017年，全国铁路行业固定资产投资完成8010亿元，其中国家铁路完成7606亿元；新开工项目35个，新增投资规模3560亿元；投产新线3038公里，“四纵四横”高铁网提前建成运营。国家铁路完成旅客发送量30.39亿人、同比增长9.6%，其中动车组发送17.13亿人、同比增长18.7%，占比56.4%；货物发送量29.18亿吨、同比增长10.1%，开行中欧班列3600列。中国标准动车组命名“复兴号”并实现时速350公里商业运营，树立起世界高铁建设运营的新标杆。国铁企业公司制改革取得重大进展，18个铁路局改制为集团有限公司，总公司机关组织机构改革顺利完成，机关部门、内设机构、定员编制分别精简10.3%、26.6%、8.1%。

关于到2020年的目标，一是铁路网规模和质量达到世界领先。陆东福称，到2020年，全国铁路营业里程达到15万公里左右，基本覆盖20万人口以上城市，其中高铁3万公里左右，覆盖80%以上的大城市。






陆东福/资料图

二是铁路技术装备和创新能力达到世界领先。陆东福称，动车组保有量达到3800标准组左右，其中“复兴号”动车900组以上。

三是铁路运输安全和经营管理水平达到世界领先。四是铁路企业体制机制改革创新水平进一步提升。五是铁路在综合交通运输体系中的地位和作用进一步提升。六是铁路服务国家战略和对经济社会发展的贡献进一步提升。

在实现以上目标的基础上，再经过一段时间的接续奋斗，还将在2025年和2035年实现两个阶段的目标。

陆东福表示，力争到2025年，铁路网规模达到17.5万公里左右，其中高铁3.8万公里左右；到2035年，率先建成发达完善的现代化铁路网，基本实现内外互联互通、区际多路畅通、省会高铁连通、地市快速通达、县域基本覆盖，为基本实现社会主义现代化提供强大运输保障，进而使中国铁路成为社会主义现代化强国的重要标志和组成部分。

据陆东福介绍，2018年中国铁路总公司的主要工作目标有：

*铁路安全不发生重大及以上责任事故；*

*国家铁路完成旅客发送量32.5亿人次、货物发送量30.2亿吨、总换算周转量38900亿吨公里。*

*全国铁路固定资产投资安排7320亿元，其中，国家铁路7020亿元。*

*投产新线4000公里，其中，高铁3500公里。*

*单位运输工作量综合能耗控制在4.57吨标准煤/百万换算吨公里。*

据人民网消息，2日的工作会议还强调，2018年铁路工作要深入贯彻落实党的十九大精神和中央经济工作会议精神，坚持稳中求进工作总基调，按照高质量发展的要求，聚焦“交通强国、铁路先行”，深化“强基达标、提质增效”，以改革创新为动力，强化质量安全基础，深化铁路运输供给侧结构性改革，提升铁路建设质量效益，推进铁路法治化市场化经营，加快国铁企业现代企业制度建设，打造中国智能高铁，扩大铁路走出去成果，持续改善职工生活，加强党建和反腐败斗争，为促进经济社会持续健康发展作出新的贡献。 

http://www.guancha.cn/minsheng/2018_01_02_441451.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Rail system to grow by 4,000 km in 2018*

2018-01-03 08:21 China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_

*Much of 732 billion yuan budget is for high-speed system*

China plans to spend 732 billion yuan ($112.7 billion) on railway projects in 2018 to continue building its world-leading rail system, said Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, the nation's railway operator, on Tuesday.

Some 4,000 kilometers of new tracks are planned to be put into operation in the coming year, and 87.5 percent or 3,500 km will be high-speed railway tracks, Lu said during the company's annual meeting.

"Between 2013 and 2017, China spent 3.9 trillion yuan on railway projects, making it a record period for intensive, mass investment on the railway system," he said. During those years, 29,400 km of new tracks were built, and more than half — 15,700 km — were for high-speed trains.

Last year alone, China spent 801 billion yuan on railways and put 3,038 km of new track into operation, meeting its annual targets for the year of 800 billion yuan of investment and 2,100 km of new lines.

The investment has paid off. By the end of 2017, the nation's rail system had reached a total length of 127,000 km, including 25,000 km of high-speed tracks, which is 66.3 percent of the world's total of high-speed railways.

The opening in 2017 of two new high-speed lines — Baoji-Lanzhou and Shijiazhuang-Jinan — marks significant progress in the construction of China's major high-speed railway network of four north-south routes and four east-west ones. Other high-speed stretches also opened in 2017.

China's railways are forecast to handle 3.25 billion passenger trips in 2018, which would be an increase of about 6.9 percent from 3.04 billion in 2017. Last year, more than half of the trips, or 1.71 billion, were made by bullet trains.

China's new generation Fuxing, or Rejuvenation, bullet trains, over which China holds complete intellectual property rights, started running between Beijing and Shanghai in July.

In September, the maximum speed of bullet trains on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway was increased to 350 kilometers per hour, making it once again the world's fastest train service some six years after it was reduced to 300 km/h.

The Fuxing trains are a substantial upgrade over the previous bullet trains, known as Hexie or Harmony. Entirely designed and manufactured in China, Fuxing trains are more spacious and energy-efficient, with a longer service life and better reliability.

Fuxing completed 600,000 kilometers of performance tests and has a designed service life of 30 years, said Yu Hongliang, a mechanic with the Beijing Railway Bureau, in an earlier interview.

In 2018, Fuxing will be put into use on more lines, Lu said.

According to the nation's five-year transportation plan, by 2020, the nation's rail system is expected to reach 150,000 km. High-speed railways will reach 30,000 kilometers, covering over 80 percent of cities with more than 1 million permanent residents. Railways, along with expressways and civil airports, are expected to cover cities with permanent populations of over 200,000.

By 2025, railway network is to reach 175,000 km, including 38,000 km of high-speed rails.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-03/286701.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Rail system to grow by 4,000 km in 2018*
> 
> 2018-01-03 08:21 China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_
> 
> *Much of 732 billion yuan budget is for high-speed system*
> 
> China plans to spend 732 billion yuan ($112.7 billion) on railway projects in 2018 to continue building its world-leading rail system, said Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, the nation's railway operator, on Tuesday.
> 
> Some 4,000 kilometers of new tracks are planned to be put into operation in the coming year, and 87.5 percent or 3,500 km will be high-speed railway tracks, Lu said during the company's annual meeting.
> 
> "Between 2013 and 2017, China spent 3.9 trillion yuan on railway projects, making it a record period for intensive, mass investment on the railway system," he said. During those years, 29,400 km of new tracks were built, and more than half — 15,700 km — were for high-speed trains.
> 
> Last year alone, China spent 801 billion yuan on railways and put 3,038 km of new track into operation, meeting its annual targets for the year of 800 billion yuan of investment and 2,100 km of new lines.
> 
> The investment has paid off. By the end of 2017, the nation's rail system had reached a total length of 127,000 km, including 25,000 km of high-speed tracks, which is 66.3 percent of the world's total of high-speed railways.
> 
> The opening in 2017 of two new high-speed lines — Baoji-Lanzhou and Shijiazhuang-Jinan — marks significant progress in the construction of China's major high-speed railway network of four north-south routes and four east-west ones. Other high-speed stretches also opened in 2017.
> 
> China's railways are forecast to handle 3.25 billion passenger trips in 2018, which would be an increase of about 6.9 percent from 3.04 billion in 2017. Last year, more than half of the trips, or 1.71 billion, were made by bullet trains.
> 
> China's new generation Fuxing, or Rejuvenation, bullet trains, over which China holds complete intellectual property rights, started running between Beijing and Shanghai in July.
> 
> In September, the maximum speed of bullet trains on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway was increased to 350 kilometers per hour, making it once again the world's fastest train service some six years after it was reduced to 300 km/h.
> 
> The Fuxing trains are a substantial upgrade over the previous bullet trains, known as Hexie or Harmony. Entirely designed and manufactured in China, Fuxing trains are more spacious and energy-efficient, with a longer service life and better reliability.
> 
> Fuxing completed 600,000 kilometers of performance tests and has a designed service life of 30 years, said Yu Hongliang, a mechanic with the Beijing Railway Bureau, in an earlier interview.
> 
> In 2018, Fuxing will be put into use on more lines, Lu said.
> 
> According to the nation's five-year transportation plan, by 2020, the nation's rail system is expected to reach 150,000 km. High-speed railways will reach 30,000 kilometers, covering over 80 percent of cities with more than 1 million permanent residents. Railways, along with expressways and civil airports, are expected to cover cities with permanent populations of over 200,000.
> 
> By 2025, railway network is to reach 175,000 km, including 38,000 km of high-speed rails.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-03/286701.shtml


Is the upcoming Chongqing-Guiyang railway considered high-speed or normal railway?
200km/h rapid speed is a kind of in the middle.
But most services will be bullet trains.
Such as Chongqing-Guiyang-Guangzhou D trains.

China High-speed Railway is crazy....
2016 data

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> by 2020, the nation's rail system is expected to reach 150,000 km. High-speed railways will reach 30,000 kilometers, covering over 80 percent of cities with more than 1 million permanent residents. Railways, along with expressways and civil airports, are expected to cover cities with permanent populations of over 200,000.



Estimated 2020 HSR network






@TaiShang @onebyone @Kaptaan @cirr @powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Zibo North HSR Station to finish soon
Jinan-Qingdao High-speed Railway 2018*

济青高铁淄博北站候车层封 目前，淄博北站候车层已封顶，下一步将开始安装钢结构。站台雨棚外墙装饰已做完60%以上，目前整个工程已完成过半，预计2018年4月，淄博北站“舱体”外形就可展现。济青高铁淄博北站属于中型铁路旅客站。







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CR400 Fuxing in Southwest China for the first time!
Train G1372 Kunming South- Shanghai*

2017年12月28日8时14分，昆明南-上海虹桥G1372次从昆明南站缓缓始发









*CR400 wifi speed test*







AndrewJin said:


> *Zibo North HSR Station to finish soon
> Jinan-Qingdao High-speed Railway 2018*
> 
> 济青高铁淄博北站候车层封 目前，淄博北站候车层已封顶，下一步将开始安装钢结构。站台雨棚外墙装饰已做完60%以上，目前整个工程已完成过半，预计2018年4月，淄博北站“舱体”外形就可展现。济青高铁淄博北站属于中型铁路旅客站。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CR400 Fuxing in Southwest China for the first time!
> Train G1372 Kunming South- Shanghai*
> 
> 2017年12月28日8时14分，昆明南-上海虹桥G1372次从昆明南站缓缓始发
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CR400 wifi speed test*


Kunming-Shanghai bullet train arrived in Guizhou Province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* In 3 minutes: How China builds a high-speed railway tunnel *
CGTN
*Published on Jan 3, 2018*

A 3-minute video on how to build a high-speed rail tunnel has gone viral on Chinese social media. The how-to was released by the China Railway Constructi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*1126 Days' hard work!*
*Chongqing West HSR Hub to open in two weeks* 
Chongqing Municipality, Southwest China













*Firework show on 31 Dec. 2017
Thousands of local citizens rushed to the new station for celebration 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC-Bombardier joint venture BST begins to manufacture CR400 Fuxing*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> *1126 Days' hard work!*
> *Chongqing West HSR Hub to open in two weeks*
> Chongqing Municipality, Southwest China
> 
> View attachment 446162
> View attachment 446161
> View attachment 446163
> 
> 
> 
> *Firework show on 31 Dec. 2017
> Thousands of local citizens rushed to the new station for celebration
> View attachment 446165
> View attachment 446166
> View attachment 446167
> *



Any interior pics?


----------



## cirr

*China approves railway project linking Nanchang, Huangshan*

2018-01-05 14:05 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's top economic planner has approved a railway project linking *Nanchang* in eastern China's Jiangxi province and *Huangshan* in Anhui province, with a total investment of *48.57 billion yuan* ($7.47 billion).

*Spanning 286 kilometers, the project will have nine stops, with a maximum speed at 350 kilometers per hour*, according to the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

The four-year project is expected to facilitate development along the Yangtze river economic belt, the NDRC said.

China spent 801 billion yuan on railway projects and put 3,038 km of new tracks into operation in 2017, meeting its annual targets of 800 billion yuan of investment and 2,100 km of new lines, according to the China Railway Corporation.

By the end of 2017, total mileage of China's railways in operation reached 127,000 km. Among the total, high-speed railways rose to 25,000 km from 22,000 km at the end of 2016.

The growth of railway construction projects came at a time when the country is enduring continuous deceleration in growth of fixed-asset investment.

In the first 11 months of 2017, fixed-asset investment grew 7.2 percent year-on-year, down from 8.3 percent during the same period in 2016.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-05/287166.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

shadows888 said:


> Any interior pics?


Will see in two weeks!
Now, still in the final decoration phase I believe.
















Bad thing is, the connecting subway has been delayed to 2019........
There will be three subways in total...
The new Guiyang-Chongqing rapid railway (200km/h) will be inaugurated on the same day.

For 2018, we can only use public buses....
There will be buses like West Station-Airport....

Anyway, it will be a problem....





It's not easy for Chongqing to build metro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Marching towards 2018-2020!






















*

@TaiShang @Dungeness @Kaptaan @DESERT FIGHTER @Godman @Gibbs @Martian2 @samsara et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Marching towards 2018-2020!
> 
> View attachment 446579
> View attachment 446584
> View attachment 446582
> View attachment 446583
> View attachment 446580
> View attachment 446581
> View attachment 446578
> *
> 
> @TaiShang @Dungeness @Kaptaan @DESERT FIGHTER @Godman @Gibbs @Martian2 @samsara et al



Progress in leaps and bounds. 

It at times becomes difficult to remember (or understand) the length China has come in a short period of time as most people now take these things for granted -- as if they were always there and normal.

This is the New Normal, and I think it is normal to be like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> *Marching towards 2018-2020!
> 
> View attachment 446579
> View attachment 446584
> View attachment 446582
> View attachment 446583
> View attachment 446580
> View attachment 446581
> View attachment 446578
> *
> 
> @TaiShang @Dungeness @Kaptaan @DESERT FIGHTER @Godman @Gibbs @Martian2 @samsara et al




The rhythm of an overnight green train running on 12.5m track has become a distant memory. What China has accomplished in one generation would take other countries three or more. Now, let's talk about the good governance!



AndrewJin said:


> *CRRC-Bombardier joint venture BST begins to manufacture CR400 Fuxing*
> 
> View attachment 446406




JV? I thought IP of CR400 is fully Chinese, why CRRC needs Bombardier?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> The rhythm of an overnight green train running on 12.5m track has become a distant memory. What China has accomplished in one generation would take other countries three or more. Now, let's talk about the good governance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JV? I thought IP of CR400 is fully Chinese, why CRRC needs Bombardier?


Because that factory has more Chinese shares than Bombardier's.
They just buy license from CRRC to manufacture CR400.
Considering the shortage of CR400, why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China develops subway car made of carbon fiber*

2018-01-08 09:00 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_






A leading Chinese train car maker said Sunday that it has developed subway train made of carbon fiber, which is more durable and energy saving.

CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles said the new subway car is 35 percent lighter than traditional metal ones, which can effectively improve its carrying capacity, save energy and operational cost, and reduce the wear and tear on the subway line.

As carbon fiber can better resist fatigue, corrosion, and UV radiation, subway cars made of such material are expected to have an operational life of at least 30 years, said experts with CRRC Changchun.

In addition, the thermal and sound insulation performance of carbon fiber is also better than traditional metal, which makes the new car more energy-saving and less noisy during operation.

During the development of the new car, CRRC Changchun relied totally on its own technological innovation, thus owning the full intellectual rights of the new product, said experts with the company.

A leading trainmaker in the world, CRRC Changchun has more than 18,000 employees and annually manufactures more than 8,000 trains. Its products have been exported to more than 20 countries and regions, including the United States, Australia and Brazil.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-08/287346.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China develops subway car made of carbon fiber*
> 
> 2018-01-08 09:00 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leading Chinese train car maker said Sunday that it has developed subway train made of carbon fiber, which is more durable and energy saving.
> 
> CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles said the new subway car is 35 percent lighter than traditional metal ones, which can effectively improve its carrying capacity, save energy and operational cost, and reduce the wear and tear on the subway line.
> 
> As carbon fiber can better resist fatigue, corrosion, and UV radiation, subway cars made of such material are expected to have an operational life of at least 30 years, said experts with CRRC Changchun.
> 
> In addition, the thermal and sound insulation performance of carbon fiber is also better than traditional metal, which makes the new car more energy-saving and less noisy during operation.
> 
> During the development of the new car, CRRC Changchun relied totally on its own technological innovation, thus owning the full intellectual rights of the new product, said experts with the company.
> 
> A leading trainmaker in the world, CRRC Changchun has more than 18,000 employees and annually manufactures more than 8,000 trains. Its products have been exported to more than 20 countries and regions, including the United States, Australia and Brazil.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-08/287346.shtml


waiting for the opening of Chongqing-Guiyang railway in one week.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *China develops subway car made of carbon fiber*
> 
> 2018-01-08 09:00 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leading Chinese train car maker said Sunday that it has developed subway train made of carbon fiber, which is more durable and energy saving.
> 
> CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles said the new subway car is 35 percent lighter than traditional metal ones, which can effectively improve its carrying capacity, save energy and operational cost, and reduce the wear and tear on the subway line.
> 
> As carbon fiber can better resist fatigue, corrosion, and UV radiation, subway cars made of such material are expected to have an operational life of at least 30 years, said experts with CRRC Changchun.
> 
> In addition, the thermal and sound insulation performance of carbon fiber is also better than traditional metal, which makes the new car more energy-saving and less noisy during operation.
> 
> During the development of the new car, CRRC Changchun relied totally on its own technological innovation, thus owning the full intellectual rights of the new product, said experts with the company.
> 
> A leading trainmaker in the world, CRRC Changchun has more than 18,000 employees and annually manufactures more than 8,000 trains. Its products have been exported to more than 20 countries and regions, including the United States, Australia and Brazil.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-08/287346.shtml



Amazing. This may significantly increase cost efficiency of public transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Amazing. This may significantly increase cost efficiency of public transportation.



There is always room for going a step further no matter how advanced, sophisticated and comprehensive your exsiting system is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Team awarded for research into building railways in cold regions *
By Zheng Yibing
2018-01-08 14:34 GMT+8

One of the Innovation Team winners in this year’s China National Science and Technology Awards is a team that has been researching construction on permafrost for almost half a century and made the completion of Qinghai-Tibet Railway possible in 2006.

For the railway on the world's highest plateau, the biggest challenge was the unstable terrain of permafrost. One of the people who solved that problem was Cheng Guodong.

Since graduating in the 1960s, Cheng has been following his predecessors and researching permafrost. The development of the railway line went through twists and turns, but he never gave up.

Cheng's research focuses on infrastructure construction projects in regions which have permafrost, such as the building of railways and highways. It's quite a complex line of work for his team.




Cheng Guodong and his team researching permafrost at the Chinese Academy of Sciences based in Lanzhou, Gansu Province. /Photo via Cold and Arid Regions Environmental and Engineering Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences

The construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway started in 1958. Despite the permafrost, the ground on the surface of the plateau does melt, with the ground expanding when it freezes and turning into slush when it thaws. This threatens to deform and destroy any construction built on it, including the railway, so the roadbed soils need to be kept frozen.

According to Cheng, there are three major ways to keep permafrost stable, namely regulating the radiation, the convection or conduction patterns of heat.

Cheng said they used many ways to increase efficiency that were environmentally-friendly, low-cost, and easy to adopt, and they constantly made changes due to new conditions.

More projects are planned for the plateau, including an expressway and an oil pipeline. And knowledge gleaned from a surprising discovery just 200 kilometers from Beijing will help.

Niu Fujun, a member of Cheng’s team said they recently went out for a study in Chengde in north China's Hebei Province, and unexpectedly discovered permafrost only two meters below ground level.

The means annual air temperature there is 7.8 degrees Celsius. So they made comparisons to the conditions of the permafrost under the railway on the plateau.

Research is needed to make sure the cooling system for the Qinghai-Tibet Railway works even when temperatures rise due to global warming.

And their mission goes beyond that. A new railway linking China and Russia has also been added to the agenda.

"If the railway is completed, a lot can be transported along it, but the regions it crosses are basically frozen," said Cheng.

To complete this railway, which is intended to cross Asia and Europe, the team is expanding its cooperation with other countries and will hold an International Conference on Permafrost in 2020.

Cheng said he is glad his team won a national award, and he hopes more funds will be given to scientists, especially those in China's vast western regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Team awarded for research into building railways in cold regions *
> By Zheng Yibing
> 2018-01-08 14:34 GMT+8
> 
> One of the Innovation Team winners in this year’s China National Science and Technology Awards is a team that has been researching construction on permafrost for almost half a century and made the completion of Qinghai-Tibet Railway possible in 2006.
> 
> For the railway on the world's highest plateau, the biggest challenge was the unstable terrain of permafrost. One of the people who solved that problem was Cheng Guodong.
> 
> Since graduating in the 1960s, Cheng has been following his predecessors and researching permafrost. The development of the railway line went through twists and turns, but he never gave up.
> 
> Cheng's research focuses on infrastructure construction projects in regions which have permafrost, such as the building of railways and highways. It's quite a complex line of work for his team.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheng Guodong and his team researching permafrost at the Chinese Academy of Sciences based in Lanzhou, Gansu Province. /Photo via Cold and Arid Regions Environmental and Engineering Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> The construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway started in 1958. Despite the permafrost, the ground on the surface of the plateau does melt, with the ground expanding when it freezes and turning into slush when it thaws. This threatens to deform and destroy any construction built on it, including the railway, so the roadbed soils need to be kept frozen.
> 
> According to Cheng, there are three major ways to keep permafrost stable, namely regulating the radiation, the convection or conduction patterns of heat.
> 
> Cheng said they used many ways to increase efficiency that were environmentally-friendly, low-cost, and easy to adopt, and they constantly made changes due to new conditions.
> 
> More projects are planned for the plateau, including an expressway and an oil pipeline. And knowledge gleaned from a surprising discovery just 200 kilometers from Beijing will help.
> 
> Niu Fujun, a member of Cheng’s team said they recently went out for a study in Chengde in north China's Hebei Province, and unexpectedly discovered permafrost only two meters below ground level.
> 
> The means annual air temperature there is 7.8 degrees Celsius. So they made comparisons to the conditions of the permafrost under the railway on the plateau.
> 
> Research is needed to make sure the cooling system for the Qinghai-Tibet Railway works even when temperatures rise due to global warming.
> 
> And their mission goes beyond that. A new railway linking China and Russia has also been added to the agenda.
> 
> "If the railway is completed, a lot can be transported along it, but the regions it crosses are basically frozen," said Cheng.
> 
> To complete this railway, which is intended to cross Asia and Europe, the team is expanding its cooperation with other countries and will hold an International Conference on Permafrost in 2020.
> 
> Cheng said he is glad his team won a national award, and he hopes more funds will be given to scientists, especially those in China's vast western regions.


Do you know which railway will open after Chongqing-Guiyang Railway?

*250km/h freight cars for High-speed Railway
In test*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Do you know which railway will open after Chongqing-Guiyang Railway?
> 
> *250km/h freight cars for High-speed Railway
> In test*
> View attachment 446999


Sorry, no idea.


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Sorry, no idea.


Guessing the exact date is what forumers are playing everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Woman (a teacher) blocked bullet train door to wait for her husband
(Technically once the door is blocked, there is no way trains can proceed)
Train departure was late for 4 minutes.
Woman was suspended by her school
Local education bureau press conference announced....






This woman was f***ing crazy.
She was an embarrassment to her husband, her family, her school....
It was so embarrassing that a department of education hold a press conference
just to say they felt sorry for the society.....they said it was first ever in the history of the education sector of the entire district.....

But thankfully, she was not in Murika.
If she were there, she would:
1, Nobody cares, becos punctuality is nothing;
2, If there is police around, she will got shot.

Anyway, shame on her.....
20+ million views on Weibo must have given her a big life lesson.
She should not just get suspended from her job, but she should be on the blacklist of public transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

AndrewJin said:


> Woman (a teacher) blocked bullet train door to wait for her husband
> (Technically once the door is blocked, there is no way trains can proceed)
> Train departure was late for 4 minutes.
> Woman was suspended by her school
> Local education bureau press conference announced....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This woman was f***ing crazy.
> She was an embarrassment to her husband, her family, her school....
> It was so embarrassing that a department of education hold a press conference
> just to say they felt sorry for the society.....they said it was first ever in the history of the education sector of the entire district.....
> 
> But thankfully, she was not in Murika.
> If she were there, she would:
> 1, Nobody cares, becos punctuality is nothing;
> 2, If there is police around, she will got shot.
> 
> Anyway, shame on her.....
> 20+ million views on Weibo must have given her a big life lesson.
> She should not just get suspended from her job, but she should be on the blacklist of public transport.



Sorry if I was out of topic, this incident should become lesson for public authority about safety and security in public service area. This footage show entirely about most debate with this crazy woman, where's the police or security in this place? She should arrested due obstruct public service, if there's ten to hundred people like her in the train. what the point building high-speed train? My point is security force must reacted fast to counter such issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

yantong1980 said:


> Sorry if I was out of topic, this incident should become lesson for public authority about safety and security in public service area. This footage show entirely about most debate with this crazy woman, where's the police or security in this place? She should arrested due obstruct public service, if there's ten to hundred people like her in the train. what the point building high-speed train? My point is security force must reacted fast to counter such issue.


Chinese police is not like that....
They don't even have weapons for the most of the time.
Dragging, fighting, or even using a gun.....probably not our options....
hence, she was suspended, though local district bureau of education might have nothing to do with it.

For punctuality....don't worry....
Even a bullet train leaves 10 minutes later, it will still arrive on time...
There is always some room.

But I got your point....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

yantong1980 said:


> Sorry if I was out of topic, this incident should become lesson for public authority about safety and security in public service area. This footage show entirely about most debate with this crazy woman, where's the police or security in this place? She should arrested due obstruct public service, if there's ten to hundred people like her in the train. what the point building high-speed train? My point is security force must reacted fast to counter such issue.



That's the way it is, i think. Like @AndrewJin says, police in China (Mainland as well as Taiwan) are extremely reserved to take harsh action. 

I have watched the footage this morning on online CCTV4 broadcast again, can't believe the lady was even insisting to obstruct the door while the police was trying to persuade her to step aside.

Nonetheless, I think this is an outlier case and won't probably be repeated after she got so much bad public exposure.

Still, I like it more to see the police not to so easily resort to violence (pushing down, arresting etc.). China's public life is therefore much more peaceful and harmonious. Unlike in the US, one won't be scared seeing a policeman approach him/her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

TaiShang said:


> That's the way it is, i think. Like @AndrewJin says, police in China (Mainland as well as Taiwan) are extremely reserved to take harsh action.
> 
> I have watched the footage this morning on online CCTV4 broadcast again, can't believe the lady was even insisting to obstruct the door while the police was trying to persuade her to step aside.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think this is an outlier case and won't probably be repeated after she got so much bad public exposure.
> 
> Still, I like it more to see the police not to so easily resort to violence (pushing down, arresting etc.). China's public life is therefore much more peaceful and harmonious. Unlike in the US, one won't be scared seeing a policeman approach him/her.


Due to the human rights bashing on China, the police are extremely careful not to exert force. In the US, that women who have been brutally bashed up. This is the irony of things, the authoritarian being nice and the free and democratic abusing their citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Before the inauguration of the new Chongqing-Guiyang Railway 
opens 2 weeks later,
let's recall the old one!
*




@TaiShang @anant_s @AViet @Dungeness @Han Patriot et al




*A village railway station on the old Chongqing-Guiyang Railway
元田坝*

In this photo, left to the old single-track railway we can see the construction
of the new railway (to open in 2 weeks)
On the right we see the new village road and an expressway....
The old railway was revolutionary when it was built in 1950s.
But it no longer serves today's need.











Station control room





Station meeting room





Staff activity room





Staff at the railway station grow their veggie at the backyard.







*Old Chongqing-Guiyang Railway vs Expressway*

If a railway is more curvier than a road, it means this railway is outdated.....
The old railway should be only for freight and village trains.
It is beautiful, but beauty does not mean productivity....












Old railway vs new railway





New railway trial run
Zunyi station

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

s


AndrewJin said:


> Generally speaking, east to Heihe-Tengchong Line (95% population), there is need for new HSRs everywhere. Plus Hexi Corridor (Lanzhou-Urumqi along Silk Road)
> View attachment 441963
> 
> 
> The newly opened Xi'an-Chengdu HSR is marked white.....
> The general patterns are clear, connecting all major cities from the red areas.....
> 
> The central government makes the general plan, such as the 8 horizontal and 8 vertical trunk lines.
> 
> View attachment 441965


South Tibet belongs to CHINA P lease stop use the wrong map.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Boasting 3 world records! A new railway bridge over China's Yangtze to be completed soon*
New China TV Published on Jan 11, 2018

The New Baishatuo Railway Bridge over China's Yangtze River is about to open to traffic. The bridge bags three world records.

* New Baishatuo Yangtze River railway bridge in SW China completed *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-11 11:46:14_|_Editor: Yang Yi_





The New Baishatuo Yangtze River railway bridge (upper) is seen with the previous Baishatuo Yangtze River railway bridge in Jiangjin of southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 9, 2018. The construction of the new double decker steel truss cable stay railway bridge was finished recently. It has 4 tracks on the upper deck for passenger trains with a designed speed of 200 meters per hour and 2 tracks on the lower deck for cargo trains with the designed speed of 120 kilometers per hour. The overall length of the bridge is 5.32 kilometers, of which the main bridge is 920 meters. Together with the Chongqing-Guiyang railway, which is to be in operation, the bridge will undergo the test operation soon. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Current Maxi. and operating speed of global HSR.





*China's high-speed rail hit a new high mileage! 24,000 km continuing to rank first in the world*

China Daily, December 27 (Reporter Tama Wang Shu) On Wednesday, Li Xiaopeng, Chinese Minister of Transportation, said at the national civil aviation work conference in 2018 that by the end of the year, the mileage of China's high-speed railways is expected to reach 24,000 km. The national railway mileage is expected to reach 126,000 kilometers.

At the end of last year, Yang Yudong, vice minister of China's Ministry of Transportation and the director of the National Railway Bureau, said that the mileage of China's railways has reached 124,000 kilometers, that of high-speed railways has reached more than 20,000 kilometers and that the mileage of operations accounts for 65% of the total high-speed railways in the world. about.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Boasting 3 world records! A new railway bridge over China's Yangtze to be completed soon*
> New China TV Published on Jan 11, 2018
> 
> The New Baishatuo Railway Bridge over China's Yangtze River is about to open to traffic. The bridge bags three world records.
> 
> * New Baishatuo Yangtze River railway bridge in SW China completed *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-11 11:46:14_|_Editor: Yang Yi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Baishatuo Yangtze River railway bridge (upper) is seen with the previous Baishatuo Yangtze River railway bridge in Jiangjin of southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 9, 2018. The construction of the new double decker steel truss cable stay railway bridge was finished recently. It has 4 tracks on the upper deck for passenger trains with a designed speed of 200 meters per hour and 2 tracks on the lower deck for cargo trains with the designed speed of 120 kilometers per hour. The overall length of the bridge is 5.32 kilometers, of which the main bridge is 920 meters. Together with the Chongqing-Guiyang railway, which is to be in operation, the bridge will undergo the test operation soon. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)
> 
> View attachment 447543
> View attachment 447545
> View attachment 447546​


The new bridge is unpresidented.
Upper deck has 4 tracks for two HSRs, the lower deck has 2 tracks for freight trains.

Next to the new bridge is the old Chongqing-Guiyang railway.













The long-distance coach terminal at Zunyi South HSR Railway Station is ready to open late this month.
Can handle departure of 30 buses at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> The new bridge is* unpresidented*.



"Unpresidented"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> "Unpresidented"
> 
> View attachment 447665


It seems that my computer has already learn my typing habit.....

*Total mileage of HSR reaches 25000km by 2017!
3038km-long new HSRs open





*


















@Dungeness @Place Of Space @Han Patriot @JSCh @Martian2 @Menthol et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH6A starts operation on Guangzhou-Shenzhen Passenger Line*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Chongqing-Guiyang railway under trial run*
Source:Xinhua| 2018-01-13 21:28:20|Editor: Mengjie













Photo taken on Jan. 12, 2018 shows the Loushanguan South Railway Station, southwest China's Guizhou Province. A railway connecting two major cities in southwest China, Chongqing and Guiyang is under trial run. Designed for passenger trains running at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour, the railway will improve traffic between China's southwest and northwestern, eastern, southern areas. (Xinhua/Han Ye)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Regional Development from the Perspective of China's High Speed Rail System*
*从中国高铁格局看地区发展，这些地方亮了！*
*Regional Development from the Perspective of China's High Speed Rail System*
眼里有片海 2018-01-12 12:47:05
如果有人问2017年中国发展的关键词是什么，我想一定是高铁吧。如今，高铁已成为人们日常出行的重要交通工具。高铁的发展让人不断叹服中国的发展，如此迅速地刷新的“中国速度”，让我们一起看看吧！
*Economically high active area*



































高铁的发展有助于加快城乡一体化进程，加紧东西部联系，把资源优势和区位优势转化为经济发展优势，具有重要意义！

The development of high-speed rail will help speed up the process of urban-rural integration, step up contacts between the eastern and western regions and transform resource advantages and location advantages into advantages of economic development. This is of great significance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Guangzhou - Shenzhen - Hong Kong High Speed Rail ticket fares have been identified*



* 
From Hong Kong West Kowloon Terminus to Futian Station, Shenzhen North Station, Humen Station and Guangzhou South Station, the fare is 80 Hong Kong dollar(the same below, according to January 15 exchange rate of about 66 RMB yuan), 90 Hong Kong dollar(74 RMB yuan), 210 Hong Kong dollar(about 173 RMB yuan) and 260 Hong Kong dollar(about 214 RMB yuan).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China opens rail tunnel in freezing region *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-16 19:12:10_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





HARBIN, Jan. 16 (Xinhua) -- Work on a railway tunnel to operate in a region with temperatures as low as minus 35 degrees Celsius was completed Tuesday in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, according to the operator.

The tunnel, named Aimin, is the last tunnel on the 293-km Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line, which has speeds of up to 250 kph, according to China Railway Construction Corporation.

"Builders have overcome many difficulties such as construction in freezing weather or heavy snow. The Aimin tunnel has laid the foundation for the full operation of the Harbin-Mudanjiang line by the end of 2018," said Li Baocheng, an employee with the company.

China's railway network reached 124,000 km and handled 2,595 high-speed trains by the end of 2016, making up 60 percent high-speed trains worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* Yelang River Bridge, with 370m span, in trial operation *
Source:Ecns.cn Published: 2018/1/17 13:59:35

A high-speed train in trial operation crosses the Yelang River Bridge in Tongzi County in Zunyi City, Southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 16, 2018. The bridge is an important part of the railway network connecting Chongqing Municipality and Guiyang, the capital of Guizhou. The 1120.8-meter-long Yelang River Bridge, which straddles two mountains, has a maximum span of 370 meters and is one of the largest concrete arch railway bridges ever built. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* New railway to open in SW China *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-18 15:03:31_|_Editor: Yamei_





GUIYANG, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- A railway connecting Chongqing and Guiyang, two major cities in southwest China, will open Jan. 25, China Railway Chengdu Group Co. Ltd., the project's builder, announced on Thursday.

With a total length of 347 kilometers, the railway will have 12 stops.Designed for passenger trains running at a speed of 200 km per hour, the railway will improve traffic between China's southwest and the rest of the country.

The railway will cut travel time between Chongqing Municipality and Guiyang, capital of Guizhou Province, from the current 10 hours to 2 hours, and shorten travel time between Chengdu, capital of Sichuan, and Guiyang to 3.5 hours, the company said.

It will also significantly shorten trips between Sichuan, Guizhou, Chongqing and eastern coastal areas.

A trial run of the railway was carried out on Dec. 24, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *Regional Development from the Perspective of China's High Speed Rail System*
> *从中国高铁格局看地区发展，这些地方亮了！*
> *Regional Development from the Perspective of China's High Speed Rail System*
> 眼里有片海 2018-01-12 12:47:05
> 如果有人问2017年中国发展的关键词是什么，我想一定是高铁吧。如今，高铁已成为人们日常出行的重要交通工具。高铁的发展让人不断叹服中国的发展，如此迅速地刷新的“中国速度”，让我们一起看看吧！
> *Economically high active area*
> View attachment 448193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高铁的发展有助于加快城乡一体化进程，加紧东西部联系，把资源优势和区位优势转化为经济发展优势，具有重要意义！
> 
> The development of high-speed rail will help speed up the process of urban-rural integration, step up contacts between the eastern and western regions and transform resource advantages and location advantages into advantages of economic development. This is of great significance.


China is a city!



JSCh said:


> * New railway to open in SW China *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-18 15:03:31_|_Editor: Yamei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIYANG, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- A railway connecting Chongqing and Guiyang, two major cities in southwest China, will open Jan. 25, China Railway Chengdu Group Co. Ltd., the project's builder, announced on Thursday.
> 
> With a total length of 347 kilometers, the railway will have 12 stops.Designed for passenger trains running at a speed of 200 km per hour, the railway will improve traffic between China's southwest and the rest of the country.
> 
> The railway will cut travel time between Chongqing Municipality and Guiyang, capital of Guizhou Province, from the current 10 hours to 2 hours, and shorten travel time between Chengdu, capital of Sichuan, and Guiyang to 3.5 hours, the company said.
> 
> It will also significantly shorten trips between Sichuan, Guizhou, Chongqing and eastern coastal areas.
> 
> A trial run of the railway was carried out on Dec. 24, 2017.


Just 5 days left!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Get an insider's view of China's railway track laying miracle*
New China TV Published on Jan 22, 2018

China has the world's longest high-speed rail network. How do workers lay the 500-meter-long tracks in place and how fast can they proceed? Find out here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Make CHINA a country of 12 hours then 6hours ,that is something counts a lot.

and would eventually bring transport revolution not to china but to the world!

currently,it takes 2hours and 40mins to go ack to my home town(700kms around)look forward to have a one hour homesick!

in 2025 the length of China HSR would count 75% of the World!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

*Now THAT'S high-speed rail! 1,500 Chinese workers build railway for a new train station in just NINE HOURS*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5297201/1-500-Chinese-workers-build-railway-nine-hours.html

Fun part is in the comment section!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

Dungeness said:


> *Now THAT'S high-speed rail! 1,500 Chinese workers build railway for a new train station in just NINE HOURS*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5297201/1-500-Chinese-workers-build-railway-nine-hours.html
> 
> Fun part is in the comment section!


These workers are wasting no time.







Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Make CHINA a country of 12 hours then 6hours ,that is something counts a lot.
> 
> and would eventually bring transport revolution not to china but to the world!
> 
> currently,it takes 2hours and 40mins to go ack to my home town(700kms around)look forward to have a one hour homesick!
> 
> in 2025 the length of China HSR would count 75% of the World!


This decrease in time impacts China's entire logistics network. Considering now that China is testing HSR freight trains, lower passenger demand lines can now become very profitable and transport goods much faster (comparable to air) and cheaper. Dual use will provide more reasons to increase the network density.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's Yelang River Bridge is one of world's highest river crossings*
CGTN Published on Jan 24, 2018

The recently completed Yelang River Bridge in Zunyi city, southwest China's Guizhou Province, is an important part of the railway network connecting Chongqing Municipality and Guiyang, the capital of Guizhou. Its completion involved a number of engineering feats. The bridge has a maximum span of 370 meters and is one of the largest concrete arch railway bridges ever built. After five years of construction, Yelang River Bridge was put into use at the beginning of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* New railway links major SW China cities *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-25 17:30:42_|_Editor: ZD_





CHONGQING/GUIYANG, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- A railway connecting Chongqing and Guiyang, two major cities in southwest China, started operation Thursday.

A bullet train carrying 552 passengers left Chongqing Municipality for Guiyang, capital of Guizhou Province, at 8:50 a.m., according to the Chengdu railway bureau.

Forty-six pairs of bullet trains will run on the 347-km rail line, which was designed for trains running at a speed of 200 km per hour.

The line cuts travel time between Chongqing and Guiyang from the current 10 hours to 2 hours, and shortens travel time between Chengdu, capital of Sichuan, and Guiyang to 3.5 hours.

Passenger Li Xiaoqiang said he loved the natural scenery in Guizhou and that he made the trip to prepare for a family journey.

"We want to spend summer there," Li said.

Li Jie, who makes several business trips to Zunyi of Guizhou from Chongqing every month, said the new train service would shorten his travel time from 3.5 hours to less than 1.5 hours.

"In fact, I came here today just to experience the train's maiden run," he said.

The new line is expected to replace the primitive Sichuan-Guizhou railway constructed between the 1950s and 1970s. Low design standards, in addition to towering cliffs and ravines along the route, shackled its traffic speed, according to Dai Xu with the Chongqing railway station.

A total of 209 bridges, 115 two-way tunnels and 12 stations were built for the new railway, which will improve traffic between China's southwest, a major source of migrant workers, and booming southern areas.
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to develop high-speed maglev prototype in 2020*

2018-01-26 08:00 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

China will develop a prototype magnetic-levitation train with a top speed of 600 km per hour by 2020, its developers said Thursday.

According to CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., a review committee approved a plan for developing the maglev train and support facilities.

*Design and construction will begin immediately*, said Ding Sansan, deputy chief engineer of the company.

*A sample carriage will be built this year, and a complete train will be ready for a 5-km test run in 2020.*

Another 15 Chinese companies, colleges, universities and research institutes are involved in the project.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-25/290099.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Large U-shaped tunneling shield completes maiden excavation*

2018-01-27 11:29

Xinhua _Editor: Feng Shuang_

A large U-shaped tunneling shield completed excavation of a railway tunnel in northwest China's Shaanxi Province Friday.

The U-shaped machine, 10.95 meters high, 11.9 meters wide and 110 meters in length, is an improvement on the traditional round tunnel boring machine. Its shape and design were customized for the construction of Baicheng Tunnel on the Loess Plateau, where the soil is powdery and dry.

I*t is the first U-shaped tunneling shield of such big size in the world*, according to China Tiesiju Civil Engineering Group, the contractor.

The machine began work on the 3.3-kilometer Baicheng Tunnel in November 2016.

The machine significantly reduced the excavation time and engineering costs compared with round tunnel boring machine.

Baicheng Tunnel is part of the Menghua Railway, a coal transport route linking Inner Mongolia with Jiangxi Province.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-27/290314.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Largest in China! Gigantic rail depot being built, able to handle 66 trains at one time*
New China TV
Published on Jan 27, 2018

China is building its largest depot for the maintenance and repair of railway vehicles. Once completed, the facility can handle 66 trains at one time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Realtalk108

@AndrewJin, @JSCh, @cirr

What is the modal share of passenger/freight transport in China these days?


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> @AndrewJin, @JSCh, @cirr
> 
> What is the modal share of passenger/freight transport in China these days?


No share 
http://www.chinahighway.com/news/2017/1101039.php



JSCh said:


> * New railway links major SW China cities *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-25 17:30:42_|_Editor: ZD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHONGQING/GUIYANG, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- A railway connecting Chongqing and Guiyang, two major cities in southwest China, started operation Thursday.
> 
> A bullet train carrying 552 passengers left Chongqing Municipality for Guiyang, capital of Guizhou Province, at 8:50 a.m., according to the Chengdu railway bureau.
> 
> Forty-six pairs of bullet trains will run on the 347-km rail line, which was designed for trains running at a speed of 200 km per hour.
> 
> The line cuts travel time between Chongqing and Guiyang from the current 10 hours to 2 hours, and shortens travel time between Chengdu, capital of Sichuan, and Guiyang to 3.5 hours.
> 
> Passenger Li Xiaoqiang said he loved the natural scenery in Guizhou and that he made the trip to prepare for a family journey.
> 
> "We want to spend summer there," Li said.
> 
> Li Jie, who makes several business trips to Zunyi of Guizhou from Chongqing every month, said the new train service would shorten his travel time from 3.5 hours to less than 1.5 hours.
> 
> "In fact, I came here today just to experience the train's maiden run," he said.
> 
> The new line is expected to replace the primitive Sichuan-Guizhou railway constructed between the 1950s and 1970s. Low design standards, in addition to towering cliffs and ravines along the route, shackled its traffic speed, according to Dai Xu with the Chongqing railway station.
> 
> A total of 209 bridges, 115 two-way tunnels and 12 stations were built for the new railway, which will improve traffic between China's southwest, a major source of migrant workers, and booming southern areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


OMG, I was just away for a couple of days....
I just feel I don't have the energy to keep up with the news of HSRs....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maxpayne

Currently travelling in China HSR from Yantai to Beijing!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

maxpayne said:


> Currently travelling in China HSR from Yantai to Beijing!


G472?
Stay warm bro! Now winter storm is everywhere....
At least in South China where I am living.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maxpayne

AndrewJin said:


> G472?
> Stay warm bro! Now winter storm is everywhere....
> At least in South China where I am living.....


Yea G472 bro
Are you Chinese?


----------



## AndrewJin

maxpayne said:


> Yea G472 bro
> Are you Chinese?


Am I not Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH380A commissioned for Guangzhou-HK HSR 
spotted at Jinan HSR Station *





@cirr @TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*CR400 is ready for her first Spring Festival Migration!













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New 4-car CRH6A-A-0002 is ready for aerodynamics test in Shenyang*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Xiongan rail to start construction*

2018-01-30 09:08

China Daily _Editor: Gu Mengxi_

Construction will begin in March on an intercity railway linking Beijing and Xiongan New Area in neighboring Hebei province, with the new line expected to be completed in February 2020, according to a report on the project's environmental impact recently released by China Railway Design Corp.

The line begins from the capital's new airport in Daxing district and terminates at Xiongan Railway Station, said the report.

It will allow high-speed trains to run with a maximum operating speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

Another intercity line that starts from Huangcun Railway Station in Beijing will meet the new line at the city's new airport.

The Huangcun-airport line broke ground in April last year and is designed for trains to run at 250 km/h.

*Combined, the two lines are called the New Beijing-Xiongan Intercity Railway*, which is 92.78 km long and stops at five stations - Huangcun and the capital's new airport in Beijing's Daxing, the Gu'an East Railway Station and Bazhou North Railway Station in Hebei's Langfang, as well as Xiongan Railway Station in Xiongan.

The last three stations are newly planned and will be built during the same period.

With an investment of 33.38 billion yuan ($5.22 billion), the line is being built to support the construction of Xiongan New Area, the report said.

China announced plans in April to establish Xiongan New Area to advance the coordinated development of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region.

About 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing, it sits at the center of the triangular area formed by Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei's capital Shijiazhuang.

Plans for transportation links between Xiongan with Beijing, Tianjin and cities in Hebei were disclosed earlier this month in a report by China Central Television.

According to the report, four north-south high-speed railway lines and two east-west routes will pass Xiongan. They include the new Beijing-Xiongan Intercity Line and the intercity railway linking Shijiazhuang and Xiongan, which is in the planning stages.

Upon completion of the railways, travel time from Xiongan to Beijing will be reduced to 30 minutes, shaving more than 60 percent off the current time.

Also, the commute by train between Xiongan and Tianjin, Xiongan and Shijiazhuang, as well as Xiongan and Beijing's new airport will be cut to 30, 60 and 20 minutes, respectively.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-30/290578.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*China HSR Network update by 25 Jan. 2018*

Including the newly opened Chongqing-Guiyang HSR





@Martian2 @Cybernetics @JSCh @maxpayne et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Why chineses are so crazy for online ticket booking and why i can not get three tickets for my family from JIANGSU to Anhui???
I really hope there are 2rd line from shanghai to beijing soon !!!!!


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Why chineses are so crazy for online ticket booking and why i can not get three tickets for my family from JIANGSU to Anhui???
> I really hope there are 2rd line from shanghai to beijing soon !!!!!


Unfortunately, the current Beijing-Shanghai HSR has been already in full use.
The only choice for you, if you insist on railway, is to take the slow green trains......

A second and third Beijing-Shanghai HSR are needed indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I can not get any ticket green one or not,there is no tickets of any kinds!


----------



## JSCh

*China vows smooth Spring Festival travel rush*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-01-31 16:40:34|Editor: Mengjie





Staff members of Jinan West Railway Station pose for photos at a bullet train on Jan. 31, 2018. About 2.98 billion trips are expected to be made during the 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as the Chunyun, between February 1 and March 12, Lian Weiliang, deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) told a press conference. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)

BEIJING, Jan. 31 (Xinhua) -- China will take multiple measures to ensure a smooth Spring Festival travel rush, according to an official with China's top economic planner Wednesday.

About 2.98 billion trips are expected to be made during the 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as the Chunyun, between February 1 and March 12, Lian Weiliang, deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) told a press conference.

The figure is basically the same as that of last year, he said.

The number of road trips is projected to reach 2.48 billion, a 1.6-percent decrease from last year, while train trips are likely to top 390 million, up 8.8 percent year on year, the NDRC said in an earlier statement.

Air travel will likely top 65 million trips, surging 10 percent from last year, while boat trips are predicted to reach 46 million during the period.

Transportation authorities are prepared for the travel rush, when hundreds of millions of Chinese return to their hometowns or travel around the country, putting huge pressure on the transportation system, according to Lian.

"Around 3 billion trips during the 40 days will be a big test for the country's transportation departments," said Liu Xiaoming, an official with the Ministry of Transportation.

To enhance the railway transportation capability, an additional 1,152 and 1,330 train services will be scheduled before and after the festival respectively, on the basis of 3,819 operating trains every day, according to Li Wenxin with China Railway Corporation.

An additional 177 high-speed train services will be scheduled to operate each night, which will be able to carry 100,000 more passengers each day, he said.

China's railway network hit 127,000 km in length at the end of 2017, including 25,000 km of high-speed railway. Last year, 3,038 km of new rail tracks were put into production, which Li said would further reduce pressure on transportation.

At the same time, the aviation authority plans to schedule additional 30,000 flights during the travel rush on the basis of about 14,500 flights every day, said Wang Zhiqing, deputy head of the Civil Aviation Administration.

Liu also encouraged other means of transportation including ride-sharing to meet surging travel demand.

The Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed trains top choice for homecomings in southern China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 23:31:28|Editor: yan




GUANGZHOU, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- More than 70 percent of passengers in southern parts of China who travel during the lunar new year holiday will take high-speed train rides, according to China Railway Guangzhou Group.

The company, which manages the railway system in Guangdong, Hunan and Hainan provinces, is a critical part of China's railway system. Guangdong Province has large numbers of migrant workers.

The company has arranged more high-speed trains this year to meet rising public demand, the group said.

The 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as Chunyun, started Thursday. The Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year.

Millions of Chinese people return to their hometowns to celebrate the week-long holiday, the most important occasion to reunite with family. Most Chinese prefer using trains to return home as it is reliable and relatively cheap.

Guangzhou is expected to see more than 540 million passenger trips this year, accounting for about 14 percent of total rail transport in China, according to the group.

Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chongqing, and Sichuan are among the top destinations, the company said.

During the Spring Festival travel rush, which lasts 40 days, Chinese people are estimated to make 2.98 billion trips this year, making it the world's largest annual human migration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> I can not get any ticket green one or not,there is no tickets of any kinds!


Sorry to hear that.
The last resort might be riding....



JSCh said:


> *High-speed trains top choice for homecomings in southern China*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 23:31:28|Editor: yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUANGZHOU, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- More than 70 percent of passengers in southern parts of China who travel during the lunar new year holiday will take high-speed train rides, according to China Railway Guangzhou Group.
> 
> The company, which manages the railway system in Guangdong, Hunan and Hainan provinces, is a critical part of China's railway system. Guangdong Province has large numbers of migrant workers.
> 
> The company has arranged more high-speed trains this year to meet rising public demand, the group said.
> 
> The 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as Chunyun, started Thursday. The Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year.
> 
> Millions of Chinese people return to their hometowns to celebrate the week-long holiday, the most important occasion to reunite with family. Most Chinese prefer using trains to return home as it is reliable and relatively cheap.
> 
> Guangzhou is expected to see more than 540 million passenger trips this year, accounting for about 14 percent of total rail transport in China, according to the group.
> 
> Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chongqing, and Sichuan are among the top destinations, the company said.
> 
> During the Spring Festival travel rush, which lasts 40 days, Chinese people are estimated to make 2.98 billion trips this year, making it the world's largest annual human migration.


Still not enough bullet services....
Need a 2nd/3rd Beijing-Shanghai HSR, a second Beijing-Wuhan-Shenzhen HSR,
a second Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR......
Tens of new 350km/h trunk routes must be built in the next decade....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*High-speed trains top choice for homecomings in southern China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 23:31:28|Editor: Lifang





GUANGZHOU, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- More than 70 percent of passengers in southern parts of China who travel during the lunar new year holiday will take high-speed train rides, according to China Railway Guangzhou Group.

The company, which manages the railway system in Guangdong, Hunan and Hainan provinces, is a critical part of China's railway system. Guangdong Province has large numbers of migrant workers.

The company has arranged more high-speed trains this year to meet rising public demand, the group said.

The 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as Chunyun, started Thursday. The Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year.

Millions of Chinese people return to their hometowns to celebrate the week-long holiday, the most important occasion to reunite with family. Most Chinese prefer using trains to return home as it is reliable and relatively cheap.

Guangzhou is expected to see more than 540 million passenger trips this year, accounting for about 14 percent of total rail transport in China, according to the group.

Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chongqing, and Sichuan are among the top destinations, the company said.

During the Spring Festival travel rush, which lasts 40 days, Chinese people are estimated to make 2.98 billion trips this year, making it the world's largest annual human migration.

KEY WORDS:_train rides_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Stunning aerial view of high-speed train maintenance center in Wuhan*
New China TV
Published on Feb 3, 2018

Incredible aerial footage shows a fleet of high-speed trains in Wuhan, China. Chinese people are expected to make 2.98 billion trips during the Spring Festival Travel Rush, with a great many choosing to travel by bullet train.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Stunning aerial view of high-speed train maintenance center in Wuhan*
> New China TV
> Published on Feb 3, 2018
> 
> Incredible aerial footage shows a fleet of high-speed trains in Wuhan, China. Chinese people are expected to make 2.98 billion trips during the Spring Festival Travel Rush, with a great many choosing to travel by bullet train.


Not enough....
Wuhan is too important, situated in the very middle of China proper.
New Hanyang HSR terminal and attached depot will start construction in 2019....
TOO SLOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Happy Lunar New Year flash mob dance*
New China TV
Published on Feb 4, 2018

A flash mob dance was staged at a high-speed train station in Nanjing, China, surprising and delighting travelers. The event was organized by Nanjing-based media organization Modern Express, with assistance from the publicity bureau of the CPC Nanjing Municipal Committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Happy Lunar New Year flash mob dance*
> New China TV
> Published on Feb 4, 2018
> 
> A flash mob dance was staged at a high-speed train station in Nanjing, China, surprising and delighting travelers. The event was organized by Nanjing-based media organization Modern Express, with assistance from the publicity bureau of the CPC Nanjing Municipal Committee.


Everybody safe home!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

Is this the spot for Wuhan depot - 30°34'57.96" N 114°25'57.10" E ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New facility at Liuzhou Railway Station, Southwest China*










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*-*
*Lujiang West HSR Station and Hefei-Anqing HSR start construction 
2018-2020*

合安高铁在庐江城区以西约5公里处设庐江西站。庐江西站站房面积12000平米，2台6线规模，目前，庐江西站站前大道、站前广场、移湖西路等高铁站区核心区工程已列入我县2018年大建设计划，今年下半年开工建设，预计在2020年与合安高铁庐江西站同期建成并投入使用。 






*-----------------------------------------------
Hefei-Qingdao HSR starts construction

343km
350km/h
2018-2020*
新沂要通高铁了！今年开工，新沂将成徐州第二个高铁枢纽站】根据初步方案，合肥至新沂（青岛）线路经合肥、定远、明光、五河、泗县、宿迁至新沂，全长343公里，速度目标值350公里/小时。
“计划2018年开工建设。”相关人士表示，该线路起自合肥枢纽，接合安九、沪汉蓉和合福、商合杭等高铁，向北经皖北、苏北、于新沂接徐连客专，并与青连、青烟威荣快速客运铁路联通，可形成山东半岛经合肥至华南和西南地区的快速客运大通道。
另外，合青高铁项目正式启动之后，徐州高铁版图之内，又一座高铁枢纽站轮廓清晰了起来，那就是规划中的新沂南站。将成为拥有三条高铁线路、呈“大”字型布局的高铁枢纽站。一是，正在建设中的徐连客专，起自徐州，自西连接新沂南站，向东通往连云港，预计2020年建成通车；二是，这次启动的合青高铁项目；三是，京沪第二通道计划经临沂接入新沂。厉害了，大新沂！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed rail helps remote, poor areas strike it rich*

(People's Daily Online) 17:01, February 05, 2018

China’s high-speed railways are helping more remote and poor areas to strike it rich by offering opportunities for area resources to go into the national market, the Xinhua-run Economic Information Daily reported on Feb. 5.






Wufu Mountain, located in Shangrao County, east China’s Jiangxi Province, boasts honey and beautiful natural scenery. However, due to poor transportation, the region has been experiencing slow economic development.

Thanks to the Hefei-Fujian high-speed railway which started to run from June 2015, people of the region are gradually becoming rich.






*He Jinwen, owner of an agritourism business, noted that more and more tourists are taking the high-speed trains to the region, bringing him an income of 200,000 yuan ($31,749) a year.*

The Jiujiang-Jingdezhen-Quzhou railway line, which opened in late 2017 in Jiangxi Province, connects many famous mountains, lakes, cities, and villages.

Li Yang, a ceramic enthusiast, said that it used to take about 10 hours for him to get to Jingdezhen, known as the “Porcelain Capital of the World.” Now it only takes two and a half hours.

Owing to convenience of the high-speed rail, Wuyuan County has received 21 million tourists in 2017, up 20 percent on year-on-year basis.

In addition, the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway not only boosts the economy of cities along the rail, but also helps poverty-stricken areas in northwest China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region become rich. More and more agricultural products and fruits from the remote areas are being sold across the nation through the railway.

The opening of the railway also injected new vigor into tourism of the region.

Statistics show that Xinjiang accepted 107 million tourists last year, a year-on-year increase of 32.4 percent, creating a tourist income of 182.2 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New high-speed railway in SW China reports major progress*
New China TV
Published on Feb 6, 2018

A 5,227-meter-long tunnel was dug through the Tiekui Mountain in southwest China's Guizhou on Tuesday, marking a major progress in the construction of Chengdu-Guiyang high-speed railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*China bullet trains: Capsule soft sleepers*







Realtalk108 said:


> Is this the spot for Wuhan depot - 30°34'57.96" N 114°25'57.10" E ?


Yes, one of the two major depots in Wuhan, not far from Wuhan HSR Station, along Beijing-HongKong HSR.
It can handle 400 bullet trains, and maintain 20 trains at the same time.
it is mainly used for this HSR and other corridors radiating from Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway in winter!*















@TaiShang @Martian2 @GS Zhou @samsara @Han Patriot @Two @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway in winter!*
> 
> View attachment 452752
> View attachment 452750
> View attachment 452751
> View attachment 452749
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @Martian2 @GS Zhou @samsara @Han Patriot @Two @anant_s et al



So majestic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> So majestic!


Photo3 shows a new version of anti-wind/sand bullet trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

The new Fuxing trains are excellent! Have been crazily busy for months, now let's check some updates on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pangu

Shotgunner51 said:


> The new Fuxing trains are excellent! Let's me check some updates on PDF.
> 
> View attachment 452816



Beijing - Shanghai line? Looks like ALOT of leg room.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> The new Fuxing trains are excellent! Have been crazily busy for months, now let's check some updates on PDF.
> 
> View attachment 452816


Luxurious cruising on the ground!

Welcome back!
Busy earning money?
OMG, sb put a coffee cup on the armrest and did not fear it would fall over!



Pangu said:


> Beijing - Shanghai line? Looks like ALOT of leg room.


First year Fuxing serving Spring Festival travel rush!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

Shotgunner51 said:


> The new Fuxing trains are excellent! Have been crazily busy for months, now let's check some updates on PDF.


welcome back bro. busy is good thing! The busier, the richer. haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Pangu said:


> Beijing - Shanghai line? Looks like ALOT of leg room.


Yes very spacious and can stretch out completely

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes very spacious and can stretch out completely
> Never afraid of water spilling?
> It was snowing outside!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

GS Zhou said:


> welcome back bro. busy is good thing! The busier, the richer. haha.





AndrewJin said:


> Welcome back!
> Busy earning money?


Busy Spending!
Just kidding, yes business is crazy and hardly get time for PDF, sorry PDFers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

AndrewJin said:


> RICH！
> Welcome back!
> Busy earning money?
> OMG, sb put a coffee cup on the armrest and did not fear it would fall over!
> 
> 
> First year Fuxing serving Spring Festival travel rush!
> 
> View attachment 452818
> View attachment 452819
> View attachment 452820
> View attachment 452821






Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes very spacious and can stretch out completely



Ahh... Trains getting faster & more luxurious, time really flies back home in China compared to the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> The new Fuxing trains are excellent! Have been crazily busy for months, now let's check some updates on PDF.
> 
> View attachment 452816



Business class? Very capitalist  Never took one yet.

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Double-decker bullet sleeper in Spring Festival Rush!
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Everyone has a safe journey?*
@Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @jkroo @cirr @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Everyone has a safe journey?*
> @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @jkroo @cirr @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA et al
> 
> View attachment 455114



Yes, and already back home. I did not take HSR, though, went to Taichung by bus and returned to Taibei on a car.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*马钢向时速400公里高铁车轴产品迈进*

发表时间：2018-02-23 10:23来源：中国工业报

2017年6月20日，搭载马钢高速车轮的两列“复兴号”中国标准动车组在京沪高铁正式双向首发，标志着我国铁路技术装备水平进入一个崭新时代。下个月，作为德国铁路公司在亚洲DDP（点对点直接供货）采购的第一单，*马钢轮对将正式供货德国铁路公司*。

马钢致力于铁路事业的健康发展，打造出全球轮轴一流产品，顺利通过了AAR（美国铁路协会）、IRIS（国际铁路行业标准）、DB（德国铁路公司）、TSI（欧盟铁路互联互通技术规范）、RISAS（英国铁路供应商）等国际铁路行业质量管理体系认证，并获得了中铁检验认证中心颁发的首张CRCC认证证书。

2017年，马钢量产时速350公里的动车组车轮4800片，占据全国50%左右的市场份额。同时，马钢研发的动车组车轮、弹性车轮、地铁车轮、重载车轮、超低噪声车轮和轮轴还驶入40多个国家和地区，它像一颗耀眼的明珠闪烁海内外市场。当前，马钢正全力向2020年成功研制时速400公里高铁车轴产品的目标迈进。

*强强联手 提升轨道交通运行水平*

多年来，马钢与中国中车保持着良好的合作关系。在我国健康稳定发展和实施“一带一路”倡议、促进中国高铁“走出去”的大背景下，双方进一步深化合作显得尤为重要。

马钢集团公司总经理、股份公司董事长丁毅介绍说，马钢已拥有自主知识产权的标准化高速车轮制造体系，掌握了从先进电炉精炼到车轴制造装配工序轮对制造的系统技术，成功开发了动车组、重载货车、大功率机车等用的高附加值车轮产品。他表示，马钢将与中国中车开展好技术交流合作，加快技术创新平台建设，开发高速、耐高寒、高耐蚀等新型轨道交通用材，以满足中国中车全球化市场拓展的需求。

2017年以来，在双方通力合作下，马钢全力满足了中车青岛四方车辆厂、中车株洲电力机车有限公司、中车南京浦镇车辆厂对客、货车轮的需求，研发的大功率机车轮不仅完全替代了进口，而且保证了我国重载铁路———大秦线的安全运行。同时，马钢研发的超低噪声车轮打入北京、上海、广州、深圳、南京、合肥等大中城市，市场占有率达到七成以上。

*精益制造 拓宽国际市场营销之路*

车轮是高风险、高技术含量、高附加值产品，是企业展示技术实力、服务水平、管理水平的重要标志。近年来，为拓宽国际市场营销之路，满足海外市场高端需求，马钢大力调整产品结构，优化生产工艺，创新管理方法，利用2014年收购世界轮轴名企法国瓦顿公司的优势，建成了轮对、高速车轴生产线，形成了涵盖原料、轮轴制造及维修的全产业链，并整合资源成立了轮轴事业部，构建起国际化运营平台。马钢积极向火车轮对、转向架、车厢板等产业延伸，成功开发出动车组车轮、高铁车轮、超低噪声车轮、弹性车轮。同时，加速高铁轮对、高速车轴的开发，有效地提高了轮轴产品的海外市场占有率。

德国铁路公司是欧洲最重要的铁路运营商之一，其在国际市场拥有充分的定价权、市场布局话语权、采购渠道分配权。早在2009年，马钢就通过了DB认证，并成为中国首家德国铁路公司间接供应商。2016年9月份，德国铁路公司主动提议发展马钢成为直接供应商；*2017年11月份，德国铁路公司与马钢签订了4200套轮对产品供货框架合同，合同期为2018年~2019年，2018年2月份正式供货*。这是马钢轮对生产线建成以来获得的最大供货合同，也是德国铁路公司在亚洲DDP采购的第一单，马钢由此成为德国铁路公司亚洲首家直接供应商。

凭借雄厚的技术研发实力和多年来大力开拓海外市场的良好基础，马钢高附加值的重载车轮首次闯进力拓公司维修车轮市场，并提前锁定两年订单。与阿尔斯通等战略合作伙伴在强化传统项目合作的基础上，共同开发印度、巴西、菲律宾等新项目、新市场。发挥与马钢瓦顿公司的协调效应，开辟了马来西亚和中国台湾地区车轮新市场，并进一步拓展了印度、南非车轮市场。发挥与轨道交通公司的协调效应，与德国铁路公司、澳大利亚必和必拓等用户签订了轮对订单。此外，马钢还有一批车轮打入包括德国、美国、英国、澳大利亚、韩国等发达国家在内的40多个国家和地区，同时与多家世界知名公司建立了战略合作关系。

*精准研制 启动国家重点研发计划项目*

2017年1月9日，马钢轨道交通装备公司高速生产线正式点火。高速车轴生产线设计年产4万根高品质车轴，产品主要为高速、重载及城市轨道和普通客货车车轴，可满足多个国外标准，同时适应我国高速车轴国产化的需求。建成后，将使马钢成为国内惟一一家具备从炼钢到高速车轴全流程一体化的生产企业。

为提升我国高铁运营水平，进一步树立中国高铁在国际市场的新形象，由上海交通大学牵头的2017年国家重点研发计划“基于理性设计的高端装备制造业用特殊钢研发”项目日前正式立项。其中，马钢承担该项目的课题四———“高端装备典型构件用特殊钢的示范应用研究”，负责研发*新一代时速400公里高铁车轴钢及车轴*。

国家重点研发计划由原来的国家重点基础研究发展计划（973计划）、国家高技术研究发展计划（863计划）、国家科技支撑计划等整合而成，是针对事关国计民生的重大社会公益性研究，事关产业核心竞争力、整体自主创新能力和国家安全的战略性、基础性、前瞻性重点科学问题，以及重大共性关键技术和产品，为国民经济和社会发展主要领域提供持续性的支撑和引领。

作为中国铁路事业的先行者和最早实现车轮国产化的贡献者，马钢不断探索车轮核心技术，先后开展了“高速铁路车轮材料及关键技术研究”等17项国家及省部级科技计划项目的研究。近年来，马钢经过潜心攻关，先后成功开发出时速200~250公里、时速350公里的高速车轮、车轴产品，助推中国标准动车组一路高歌。

目前，马钢正积极开展瓦顿公司新工艺、新技术的消化、吸收和再创新工作；轨道交通装备公司2号轮对加工线的建设正全面推进，设备安装基本完成，将满足瓦顿公司轮轴产品进入高铁、动车市场的要求；轮轴事业部在帮助瓦顿公司积极开拓市场的同时，积极推进瓦顿产品售前、售中和售后服务及CRCC认证工作，并为肩负起国家重点研发计划项目提供设计、技术、检测、分析、制造等支撑。

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China develops 400 kph high-speed train*

Source:Xinhua Published: 2018/2/27 8:44:26

China is developing new bullet trains with a speed up to 400 kph, said a leading figure in the country's high-speed railway technology development. 

Ding Rongjun, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that *China was also researching the next generation magnetic-levitation train with a top speed of 600 kph*, at a press conference Monday. 

"We are now focusing on how to link TV signals to the trains so that passengers will be able to enjoy films on window-turned screens," Ding said. 

*A permanent magnet drive system has been added to trains and is undergoing assessment*, he said, adding that *automatic and unmanned drive technology will be used in the future. *

The maximum speed of China's bullet trains rose to 350 kph, when the Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet trains started operation between Beijing and Shanghai on Sept. 21, 2017. 

The Fuxing trains are a substantial upgrade on the previous Hexie (Harmony) bullet trains. Entirely designed and manufactured in China, the Fuxing train is more spacious and energy-efficient, with longer service life and better reliability.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Work begins on Beijing-Xiongan rail link*

2018-02-28 13:05 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Construction of a rail link between Beijing and Xiongan New Area began Wednesday, according to the Xiongan New Area management committee.

The 33.5 billion yuan (5.3 billion U.S. dollars) line stretches 92.4 km via Daxing District of Beijing and Bazhou City in Hebei Province and has five stops.

Travel time between Beijing and Xiongan will be 30 minutes.

*The section from downtown Beijing to the new airport has a designed speed of 250 km per hour and will go into use, together with the airport, in September 2019. The section from the airport to Xiongan has a designed speed of 350 km per hour, and will be operational by the end of 2020.*

According to the committee, the link will help transfer non-capital functions out of Beijing and advance coordinated development of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region.

China announced plans in April 2017 to establish Xiongan New Area, an economic zone about 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing.

Planning and building have begun, featuring a global perspective and high-quality development. National innovation platforms and an efficient transportation network are being created in the area.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-28/293935.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *马钢向时速400公里高铁车轴产品迈进*
> 
> 发表时间：2018-02-23 10:23来源：中国工业报
> 
> 2017年6月20日，搭载马钢高速车轮的两列“复兴号”中国标准动车组在京沪高铁正式双向首发，标志着我国铁路技术装备水平进入一个崭新时代。下个月，作为德国铁路公司在亚洲DDP（点对点直接供货）采购的第一单，*马钢轮对将正式供货德国铁路公司*。
> 
> 马钢致力于铁路事业的健康发展，打造出全球轮轴一流产品，顺利通过了AAR（美国铁路协会）、IRIS（国际铁路行业标准）、DB（德国铁路公司）、TSI（欧盟铁路互联互通技术规范）、RISAS（英国铁路供应商）等国际铁路行业质量管理体系认证，并获得了中铁检验认证中心颁发的首张CRCC认证证书。
> 
> 2017年，马钢量产时速350公里的动车组车轮4800片，占据全国50%左右的市场份额。同时，马钢研发的动车组车轮、弹性车轮、地铁车轮、重载车轮、超低噪声车轮和轮轴还驶入40多个国家和地区，它像一颗耀眼的明珠闪烁海内外市场。当前，马钢正全力向2020年成功研制时速400公里高铁车轴产品的目标迈进。
> 
> *强强联手 提升轨道交通运行水平*
> 
> 多年来，马钢与中国中车保持着良好的合作关系。在我国健康稳定发展和实施“一带一路”倡议、促进中国高铁“走出去”的大背景下，双方进一步深化合作显得尤为重要。
> 
> 马钢集团公司总经理、股份公司董事长丁毅介绍说，马钢已拥有自主知识产权的标准化高速车轮制造体系，掌握了从先进电炉精炼到车轴制造装配工序轮对制造的系统技术，成功开发了动车组、重载货车、大功率机车等用的高附加值车轮产品。他表示，马钢将与中国中车开展好技术交流合作，加快技术创新平台建设，开发高速、耐高寒、高耐蚀等新型轨道交通用材，以满足中国中车全球化市场拓展的需求。
> 
> 2017年以来，在双方通力合作下，马钢全力满足了中车青岛四方车辆厂、中车株洲电力机车有限公司、中车南京浦镇车辆厂对客、货车轮的需求，研发的大功率机车轮不仅完全替代了进口，而且保证了我国重载铁路———大秦线的安全运行。同时，马钢研发的超低噪声车轮打入北京、上海、广州、深圳、南京、合肥等大中城市，市场占有率达到七成以上。
> 
> *精益制造 拓宽国际市场营销之路*
> 
> 车轮是高风险、高技术含量、高附加值产品，是企业展示技术实力、服务水平、管理水平的重要标志。近年来，为拓宽国际市场营销之路，满足海外市场高端需求，马钢大力调整产品结构，优化生产工艺，创新管理方法，利用2014年收购世界轮轴名企法国瓦顿公司的优势，建成了轮对、高速车轴生产线，形成了涵盖原料、轮轴制造及维修的全产业链，并整合资源成立了轮轴事业部，构建起国际化运营平台。马钢积极向火车轮对、转向架、车厢板等产业延伸，成功开发出动车组车轮、高铁车轮、超低噪声车轮、弹性车轮。同时，加速高铁轮对、高速车轴的开发，有效地提高了轮轴产品的海外市场占有率。
> 
> 德国铁路公司是欧洲最重要的铁路运营商之一，其在国际市场拥有充分的定价权、市场布局话语权、采购渠道分配权。早在2009年，马钢就通过了DB认证，并成为中国首家德国铁路公司间接供应商。2016年9月份，德国铁路公司主动提议发展马钢成为直接供应商；*2017年11月份，德国铁路公司与马钢签订了4200套轮对产品供货框架合同，合同期为2018年~2019年，2018年2月份正式供货*。这是马钢轮对生产线建成以来获得的最大供货合同，也是德国铁路公司在亚洲DDP采购的第一单，马钢由此成为德国铁路公司亚洲首家直接供应商。
> 
> 凭借雄厚的技术研发实力和多年来大力开拓海外市场的良好基础，马钢高附加值的重载车轮首次闯进力拓公司维修车轮市场，并提前锁定两年订单。与阿尔斯通等战略合作伙伴在强化传统项目合作的基础上，共同开发印度、巴西、菲律宾等新项目、新市场。发挥与马钢瓦顿公司的协调效应，开辟了马来西亚和中国台湾地区车轮新市场，并进一步拓展了印度、南非车轮市场。发挥与轨道交通公司的协调效应，与德国铁路公司、澳大利亚必和必拓等用户签订了轮对订单。此外，马钢还有一批车轮打入包括德国、美国、英国、澳大利亚、韩国等发达国家在内的40多个国家和地区，同时与多家世界知名公司建立了战略合作关系。
> 
> *精准研制 启动国家重点研发计划项目*
> 
> 2017年1月9日，马钢轨道交通装备公司高速生产线正式点火。高速车轴生产线设计年产4万根高品质车轴，产品主要为高速、重载及城市轨道和普通客货车车轴，可满足多个国外标准，同时适应我国高速车轴国产化的需求。建成后，将使马钢成为国内惟一一家具备从炼钢到高速车轴全流程一体化的生产企业。
> 
> 为提升我国高铁运营水平，进一步树立中国高铁在国际市场的新形象，由上海交通大学牵头的2017年国家重点研发计划“基于理性设计的高端装备制造业用特殊钢研发”项目日前正式立项。其中，马钢承担该项目的课题四———“高端装备典型构件用特殊钢的示范应用研究”，负责研发*新一代时速400公里高铁车轴钢及车轴*。
> 
> 国家重点研发计划由原来的国家重点基础研究发展计划（973计划）、国家高技术研究发展计划（863计划）、国家科技支撑计划等整合而成，是针对事关国计民生的重大社会公益性研究，事关产业核心竞争力、整体自主创新能力和国家安全的战略性、基础性、前瞻性重点科学问题，以及重大共性关键技术和产品，为国民经济和社会发展主要领域提供持续性的支撑和引领。
> 
> 作为中国铁路事业的先行者和最早实现车轮国产化的贡献者，马钢不断探索车轮核心技术，先后开展了“高速铁路车轮材料及关键技术研究”等17项国家及省部级科技计划项目的研究。近年来，马钢经过潜心攻关，先后成功开发出时速200~250公里、时速350公里的高速车轮、车轴产品，助推中国标准动车组一路高歌。
> 
> 目前，马钢正积极开展瓦顿公司新工艺、新技术的消化、吸收和再创新工作；轨道交通装备公司2号轮对加工线的建设正全面推进，设备安装基本完成，将满足瓦顿公司轮轴产品进入高铁、动车市场的要求；轮轴事业部在帮助瓦顿公司积极开拓市场的同时，积极推进瓦顿产品售前、售中和售后服务及CRCC认证工作，并为肩负起国家重点研发计划项目提供设计、技术、检测、分析、制造等支撑。
> 
> @AndrewJin


Good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's new maglev train to roll off production line*

2018-03-04 07:18 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

A new type of medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train that can achieve a top speed of 160 kilometers per hour is expected to roll off the production line in China in the middle of this year.

The maglev train is currently in the pilot manufacturing and assembly phase, Zhou Qinghe, president of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. and deputy to the National People's Congress (NPC), said on Saturday.

The new train will achieve a substantial speed increase, given the worldwide top speed for this kind of maglev vehicles is currently 100 km/h.

It will also have a 30 percent increase in transport capacity compared with China's first medium-low-speed maglev rail line, operated in May 2016 in Changsha, capital city in central China's Hunan Province.

The train was independently developed in China, said Zhou, who has been in Beijing for the first session of the 13th NPC, set to open on March 5.

The vehicle equipped with a short stator drive system is "very flexible for changes in route," and has a strong climbing ability with low noise production, according to Zhou.

The new maglev train with short stator drive system is appropriate for urban and regional applications, in contrast to the ones with long stator drive system that is more useful for long distance regional transportation with limited numbers of stops.

The new maglev train is expected to be a stand out rail transit product serving China's urbanization, said the NPC deputy.

The world's first commercial maglev system went into operation on a 30-km stretch between downtown Shanghai and the city's Pudong airport in December 2002.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-04/294455.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xi'an-Chengdu High-Speed Railway aerial view *





@TaiShang @Jlaw @samsara @cirr @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Godman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese scientists test 1,000 km/h super train*

2018-03-05 08:20 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_






A super-maglev train that can reach 1,000 kilometers an hour is in research and development in China, with experts warning that technical issues still need resolving before it becomes operational.

A proof-of-principle prototype for a 45-meter track has been developed by Deng Zigang and his team from the applied superconductivity laboratory at Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu, the China Central Television reported on Friday.

The train incorporates two technologies: maglev technology to eliminate wheel-rail friction and evacuated tube transport to remove air friction, according a thesis by Deng and his team that was published on the website of the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers, a professional association based in the US.

Deng and his team have slashed air pressure in the tube to as low as 2.9 centibars, or 2.9 kilopascal units of pressure, in experiments on the 6-meter-diameter test run at a maximum speed of 50 kilometers per hour. Standard atmosphere pressure is 101.325 kilopascals.

The idea sounds exciting, but there are still technical problems to face including safety and cost, says Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University.

"The train has to be able to stop whenever needed," Sun told the Global Times on Sunday. "It can be achieved in the open air using air resistance, but could it be an issue in a vacuum tube where no resistance exists?

"What if the tube breaks and air enters the system? That could be another problem."

Japanese-made maglev trains traveled at a maximum speed of 603 kilometers an hour in 2015, The Guardian reported.

The Boring Company has received a verbal government approval to build an underground train that can travel between New York and Washington DC in 29 minutes, according to the twitter of company founder Elon Musk.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-05/294536.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*High-speed train technology purifies rural waste water*

2018-03-04 22:50 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

A Chinese high-speed train maker has used its toilet technology to treat rural sewage.

In a demonstration project in Sanxing Township on the island of Chongming in Shanghai, a bio-active filter integrated purification tank developed by CRRC Corporation Limited, China's largest high-speed rail carriage maker, has been installed underground about 10 meters away from two rural houses.

Domestic sewage from the two families is gathered by gravity flow and treated with a microbial anaerobic-aerobic process, then goes through a deep treatment with a bio-active filter in the tank.

After treatment, the sewage has been turned into clear and odorless water, which has been tested as meeting Shanghai's first-class standard of discharged water, suitable for irrigation and supplementing natural water.

The CRRC-developed purification tank wirelessly provides real time data on its operating conditions and decontamination results to a village control room, which means any technical issues or faults can be identified and remotely fixed in a timely fashion.

"The secret of the purification tank is the bio-active micro flora that eat the dirty stuff in sewage," said Ni Xiaohong, 25, a sewage treatment worker in Chongming.

Yang Zhen, vice general manager of Shandong Zhongche Locomotive Co. Ltd. Shanghai Branch, said the biological purification tank is based on the vacuum-drainage and biotechnology integrated treatment devices used in toilets on high-speed trains.

Pilot projects of similar decentralized rural domestic sewage treatment equipment have been launched in over 20 provinces and regions across China since 2015, he said.

A small purification tank can be installed in one day. It can deal with at least one ton of sewage a day, enough for treating daily discharge from two to three families. The treated water can be sluiced directly into streams.

Yang said the tanks address the needs of household sewage treatment for people living in remote areas.

The Chongming District government has set the target to achieve full coverage of rural domestic sewage treatment by 2020. In some villages, drones are used to monitor water pollution.

It plans to introduce the CRRC-developed sewage tanks for isolated households. For densely-populated villages, centralized treatment like Shanghai Electric's container-size sewage treatment station using micro-dynamic high-efficiency biofilm technology can meet the needs of sewage purification for up to 200 households.

Apart from a regular sewage treatment fee, rural residents do not have to pay for the installment and maintenance of the equipment.

The technology can help Chongming to achieve its goal to develop a world-class ecological island, said district official Xu Xiaodong.

The island, 45 kilometers east of downtown Shanghai, is located at the mouth of China's largest river of Yangtze. It is the world's largest estuary alluvial island. A sound water environment is crucial for maintaining the bio-diversity along with rural development on the island.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-04/294502.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Construction kicks off on railway between Beijing, Xiongan*
China Daily, February 28, 2018

Construction began at 10 am Wednesday on a new intercity railway between Beijing and the Xiongan New Area that will shorten travel time to half an hour.





Construction begins at 10 am Wednesday on a new intercity railway between Beijing and the Xiongan New Area. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

The railway will be 92.4 kilometers long with an investment of 33.53 billion yuan ($5.29 billion).

It will have five stations that begin at Liying Station along the Beijing-Kowloon Railway, and will run through Daxing district in Beijing, Beijing's new airport and Bazhou in Hebei province, ending in Xiongan.

The Beijing section that runs from Liying to the new airport will begin service in September 2019, when the new airport opens. The designated speed of the section will be 250 km/h.

The section from the new airport to Xiongan will be put into operation by the end of 2020, with a designated speed of 350 km/h.

When the full railway is operational, the travel time from downtown Beijing to Xiongan will be reduced to half an hour.

The Xiongan New Area, established in April 2017, is a new economic zone about 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing in Hebei. It is the third new area of national significance after the Shenzhen Special Economic Zone and the Shanghai Pudong New Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Self-driving bullet train to arrive in 2022*
By Zhang Rui
China.org.cn, March 5, 2018

A senior engineer commented during the annual session of China's top advisory body on Saturday that China is leading the world in bullet train technology and will implement a self-driving system on the high-speed train in time for the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing.





Zhao Hongwei, chief engineer at the China Academy of Railway Sciences and a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), talks in an interview ahead of the opening of the first session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, March 3, 2018. [Photo by Guo Tianhu/ China.org.cn]

Zhao Hongwei, chief engineer at the China Academy of Railway Sciences and a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), discussed the development of automatic and unmanned technology on China's high-speed trains ahead of the opening of the first session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee which runs through March 3 - March 15.

Fuxing, which debuted last year on the line connecting Beijing and Shanghai, has an operating speed of 350 km/h - the world's fastest and contains the most advanced technologies, Zhao said. Fuxing trains are entirely designed and manufactured in China, led by the China Railway Corporation, with China holding the complete intellectual property rights for the trains.

*Zhao said her R&D team are developing other series of bullet trains based on Fuxing which can run at speeds of 250 km/h and 160 km/h according to different operating environments, geological conditions and speed requirements.*

She added that the future of bullet trains will move towards intelligent and green development which utilizes greater energy-efficiency. Self-driving bullet trains would mean that the driver only needs to press one button to activate all the necessary processes and functions such as accelerating and braking to stop the train.


*The world's first unmanned-driving bullet train may arrive on the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity railway in 2022, a high-speed section between Beijing and Zhangjiakou in Hebei Province. *


This high-speed railway is considered a crucial and vital link between all three location clusters of the Winter Olympics. Beijing will host most of the indoor events, while Yanqing will host Alpine skiing, luge and the bobsleigh, and Zhangjiakou will host Nordic skiing, snowboarding and freestyle skiing. The railway link is planned to place all venues within one hour of each other.


Zhao added that the train series for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity railway will also use more energy-saving and environmental-protection technologies as well as materials. They will also facilitate more intelligent services around the train to meet people's increasing demands for travel.


As of 2017, China has the world's largest high-speed rail network with a total length of over 25,000 km, accounting for 66.3 percent of the world's total.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*One year of commercialisation of Chinese standardised bullet trains CR400*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

16-carriage "Fuxing" bullet train in trial runs 






http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_09_449605.shtml

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Commercialisation of Chinese standardised bullet trains
More trains to use CR400 cruising at 350km/h 
amid the 2018 April railway schedule upgrade 

15 pairs on Beijing-Shanghai HSR:*
10 pairs Beijing-Shanghai bullets from 7am to 7pm every one hour
3 pairs Beijing-Hangzhou
2 pairs Beijing-Hefei


2018年4月中国铁路将进行今年第一次运行图调整。其中最大的亮点当属京沪高铁时速350公里复兴号动车组将增加至15对。其中北京至上海（虹桥）间G1/2，G3/4，G5/6，G7/8，G9/10，G11/12，G13/14，G15/16，G17/18，G21/22共10对；北京南～杭州东间G19/G20次、G31/G32次、G39/G40次共3对；北京南～合肥南间G23/G24次、G29/G30次共2对。跨线列车只在京沪高速线上按时速350公里运行。提速标杆车从早7：00至晚19:00逢整点开行，方便乘客选择.














cirr said:


> 16-carriage "Fuxing" bullet train in trial runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_09_449605.shtml
> 
> @AndrewJin


One day needs 16-car double-decker trains!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*New longer Fuxing bullet train being tested in China*

2018-03-11 08:30 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

A new Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet train with 16 carriages is being tested in Beijing, its manufacturer said Saturday.

With a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the new train measures 415 meters and has 16 carriages, twice as many as current ones, according to CRRC Tangshan Co. Ltd. It can carry more than 1,100 passengers.

The tests, conducted by a third party, include 28 examinations.

The new train will receive design and manufacturing permits only after passing all tests.

Entirely designed and manufactured in China, the Fuxing train is more spacious and energy-efficient, with longer service life and better reliability.

Over the past decade, high-speed railways have developed rapidly in China. The country currently has the world's longest high-speed rail network, about a third of which has been designed to run at a speed of 350 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *New longer Fuxing bullet train being tested in China*
> 
> 2018-03-11 08:30 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_
> 
> A new Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet train with 16 carriages is being tested in Beijing, its manufacturer said Saturday.
> 
> With a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the new train measures 415 meters and has 16 carriages, twice as many as current ones, according to CRRC Tangshan Co. Ltd. It can carry more than 1,100 passengers.
> 
> The tests, conducted by a third party, include 28 examinations.
> 
> The new train will receive design and manufacturing permits only after passing all tests.
> 
> Entirely designed and manufactured in China, the Fuxing train is more spacious and energy-efficient, with longer service life and better reliability.
> 
> Over the past decade, high-speed railways have developed rapidly in China. The country currently has the world's longest high-speed rail network, about a third of which has been designed to run at a speed of 350 km per hour.


16-car trains require complete tests, will take several months.
16-car only has 2 heads, cheaper than two 8-car coupled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Fuxing trains eyeing global markets*
China Daily, March 9, 2018

*The nation will take steps to globalize its high-speed railway technology standards this year to further boost the market potential of its Fuxing bullet trains in the international market*, said a top company official of the country's railway network operator.






Photo taken on June 26, 2017 shows China's new bullet train "Fuxing" at Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]

"The next step is to *accomplish the railway technology standards and further their internationalization. *In addition, steps will also be taken to enhance and globalize the intellectual property associated with the technology taking the 'Fuxing' series as a focus," said Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp.


Fuxing, also known as "Rejuvenation", is China's self-developed new generation of bullet trains. Last September, the speed of Fuxing was increased to 350 km/h on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway line and has become the world's fastest operational train service.


According to Lu, China Railway Corp has been at the forefront of developing international standards in recent years. By the end of last year, the company had led and participated in the revision of 55 international standards, including the UIC code of the International Union of Railways and standards recognized by the International Organization for Standardization.


*"China has become a key player in the drafting and finalization of international railway standards,"* said Lu, who is also a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress.


*Chinese standards have already been adopted in the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway and China-Thailand railway*, according to Lu.


The company will also contemplate other steps to promote Chinese railway industry's going-global efforts by promoting freight service between China and Eurasia and pushing overseas railway construction. Steps have already been taken to further promote the China Railway Express, a freight service between China and Eurasia, this year, Lu said.


One international and one intercity coordination agreements that were signed in 2017 will help enhance the service quality, reduce costs and ensure on-time service of the CR Express, he said.


*By the end of February, there were 7,200 freight train trips between China and Europe. CR Express has 61 routes between 38 Chinese cities and 36 European cities in 13 countries*, according to the company.


The company will push the full construction along the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway in Indonesia and the Hungary-Serbia railway linking Budapest and Belgrade. Bidding for the Malaysia-Singapore high-speed railway and preparing for preliminary work of the Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway are also in the pipeline, Lu said.


*By the end of 2017, China's high-speed railway network had reached 25,000 km, accounting for nearly two-third of the total in the world.* The nation's railway network spans 127,000 km.


China's high-speed railway has been built in different regions with diverse geographic conditions. It even runs on the frozen soil in the northeastern region and also crosses mountainous regions in the Qinling Mountain. The technology has so far proved solid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*In pics: construction site of Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-12 21:45:55|Editor: Zhou Xin





In this aerial photo taken on March 12, 2018, railway construction workers lay the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line (R) in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






Railway construction workers complete laying the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 12, 2018. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






Railway construction workers celebrate as they complete laying the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 12, 2018. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






In this aerial photo taken on March 12, 2018, railway construction workers lay the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line (R) in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






A ceremony marking the completion of track-laying for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is held in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 12, 2018. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






In this aerial photo taken on March 12, 2018, railway construction workers lay the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line (below) in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *In pics: construction site of Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line*
> 
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-12 21:45:55|Editor: Zhou Xin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this aerial photo taken on March 12, 2018, railway construction workers lay the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line (R) in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railway construction workers complete laying the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 12, 2018. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railway construction workers celebrate as they complete laying the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 12, 2018. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this aerial photo taken on March 12, 2018, railway construction workers lay the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line (R) in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ceremony marking the completion of track-laying for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is held in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 12, 2018. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this aerial photo taken on March 12, 2018, railway construction workers lay the tracks for the Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line (below) in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Hangzhou-Huangshan high-speed line is scheduled to open in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


Hope Wuhan-Huangshan-Hangzhou HSR to finish soon.






*From Hangzhou to Huangshan!








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Rail system on track for major innovation, senior engineer says*

2018-03-15 13:13 

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Li Yan_

The railway system will be safer, faster, more environmentally friendly and cover more areas to serve a wider public, a senior engineer said on Thursday.

"The China Railways Corp (CRC) will continue to innovate both in technologies and management," said Lu Chunfang, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and the general director of the Beijing to Shanghai High-Speed Railway.

Lu, a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), was speaking before the closing ceremony of the first session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee in Beijing on Thursday. _*[Special coverage]*_

*China will improve security for its future high-speed trains on three fronts—operations, design and material, as well as its internal software and mechanism, Lu said.

Engineers are also working on environmental sensing, self-driving, magnetic rails, vacuum tunnels and other technologies to make future trains smarter and faster.

Trains that are quieter, use less energy and more environmentally friendly materials are also in the works.

"Future Chinese high-speed trains will be safer, faster, and more comfortable than ever," *he said.

In 2017, China had 26,000 kilometers of high-speed rail, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's high-speed rail, according to CRC, the nation's railway operator.

China's high-speed railway coverage will reach 38,000 kilometers by 2025, as Lu said.

In terms of technological innovations for the trains, "we have to fix our shortcomings by replacing foreign parts with domestically designed equipment," he said. "At the same time, we have to build on top of technologies that we are currently leading."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Rail system on track for major innovation, senior engineer says*
> 
> 2018-03-15 13:13
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Li Yan_
> 
> The railway system will be safer, faster, more environmentally friendly and cover more areas to serve a wider public, a senior engineer said on Thursday.
> 
> "The China Railways Corp (CRC) will continue to innovate both in technologies and management," said Lu Chunfang, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and the general director of the Beijing to Shanghai High-Speed Railway.
> 
> Lu, a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), was speaking before the closing ceremony of the first session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee in Beijing on Thursday. _*[Special coverage]*_
> 
> *China will improve security for its future high-speed trains on three fronts—operations, design and material, as well as its internal software and mechanism, Lu said.
> 
> Engineers are also working on environmental sensing, self-driving, magnetic rails, vacuum tunnels and other technologies to make future trains smarter and faster.
> 
> Trains that are quieter, use less energy and more environmentally friendly materials are also in the works.
> 
> "Future Chinese high-speed trains will be safer, faster, and more comfortable than ever," *he said.
> 
> In 2017, China had 26,000 kilometers of high-speed rail, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's high-speed rail, according to CRC, the nation's railway operator.
> 
> China's high-speed railway coverage will reach 38,000 kilometers by 2025, as Lu said.
> 
> In terms of technological innovations for the trains, "we have to fix our shortcomings by replacing foreign parts with domestically designed equipment," he said. "At the same time, we have to build on top of technologies that we are currently leading."


3X?



TaiShang said:


> *By the end of 2017, China's high-speed railway network had reached 25,000 km, accounting for nearly two-third of the total in the world.* The nation's railway network spans 127,000 km.





CR400 is now in all regions of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Early spring 2018*
*Railway scenery in two Chinese provinces *

*Qinghai Province, Northwest China*
Snowy mountains, grassland, gobi desert, grand salty lakes 
















*

Fujian Province, Southeast China*
Coast, karst mountains, deep green valleys
*















*
@Gibbs @terranMarine @samsara @Daniel808 @Kaptaan @DESERT FIGHTER @anant_s @Godman @Hyperion @maxpayne et al

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Fuxing trains to cut Hangzhou-Beijing travel time to 4.5 hours*

2018-03-15 12:05 Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





A bullet train runs on its rails. (Photo/Chinanews.com)

(ECNS) -- Fuxing bullet trains will begin operation between Hangzhou and Beijing in April, Chinese media reported.

On April 10, three commuter trains—G19/G20, G31/G32 and G39/G40—will depart from Hangzhou East Railway Station and arrive at Beijing South Railway Station.

Named "Fuxing," meaning rejuvenation, the trains will run at a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour, reducing the travel time between the two destinations to less than four and half hours. Up to this point, the fastest train on the network took five hours and two minutes.

The G20, based on Fuxing's CR400BF bullet train, will have second-class seats, first-class seats and business-class seats, and will be able to carry 1,152 passengers. It will depart Hangzhou East Station daily at 7:48am and arrive at Beijing South at 12:20pm. Stops along the way will include Huzhou, Nanjing South and Jinan West stations.

*The G40, the first high-speed train to run between Hangzhou and Beijing at night, will use Fuxing's CR400AF bullet train, leaving Hangzhou East at 7 p.m. each day. It will be the fastest train on that network, taking only four hours and 23 minutes. Nanjing South will be the only stop en route.*

The route from Beijing to Hangzhou will also have three Fuxing bullet trains, and the fastest will take four hours and 18 minutes.

Compared with Hexie bullet trains, which have a projected 20-year lifespan, Fuxing trains can be used for 30 years and are faster and smarter. Fuxing trains have an intelligent system as well as a stronger security monitoring system, with Wi-Fi service available onboard.

Prices for the trip will remain the same, the report said. Passengers can book tickets online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Fuxing trains to cut Hangzhou-Beijing travel time to 4.5 hours*
> 
> 2018-03-15 12:05 Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet train runs on its rails. (Photo/Chinanews.com)
> 
> (ECNS) -- Fuxing bullet trains will begin operation between Hangzhou and Beijing in April, Chinese media reported.
> 
> On April 10, three commuter trains—G19/G20, G31/G32 and G39/G40—will depart from Hangzhou East Railway Station and arrive at Beijing South Railway Station.
> 
> Named "Fuxing," meaning rejuvenation, the trains will run at a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour, reducing the travel time between the two destinations to less than four and half hours. Up to this point, the fastest train on the network took five hours and two minutes.
> 
> The G20, based on Fuxing's CR400BF bullet train, will have second-class seats, first-class seats and business-class seats, and will be able to carry 1,152 passengers. It will depart Hangzhou East Station daily at 7:48am and arrive at Beijing South at 12:20pm. Stops along the way will include Huzhou, Nanjing South and Jinan West stations.
> 
> *The G40, the first high-speed train to run between Hangzhou and Beijing at night, will use Fuxing's CR400AF bullet train, leaving Hangzhou East at 7 p.m. each day. It will be the fastest train on that network, taking only four hours and 23 minutes. Nanjing South will be the only stop en route.*
> 
> The route from Beijing to Hangzhou will also have three Fuxing bullet trains, and the fastest will take four hours and 18 minutes.
> 
> Compared with Hexie bullet trains, which have a projected 20-year lifespan, Fuxing trains can be used for 30 years and are faster and smarter. Fuxing trains have an intelligent system as well as a stronger security monitoring system, with Wi-Fi service available onboard.
> 
> Prices for the trip will remain the same, the report said. Passengers can book tickets online.


5 hours 2 minutes to 4 hours 23 minutes!
Every second should be saved!

*Shenzhen-Maoming HSR
Sound-proof section through a bird protection area *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Cross the sea by train? It really works!*
2018-03-27 14:40 GMT+8





​Guangdong-Hainan Railway, or Yuehai Railway, is the first cross-sea train route in China. It operates from the city of Zhanjiang in southeast Guangdong Province to Sanya, the most southern city in Hainan Province, crossing the Qiongzhou Strait in the middle. /VCG Photo




​But how can a railway connect the separate land masses? It’s all thanks to the train ferry – a ship that can carry both freight and trains across the strait. Yuehai Railway Ferry No.1, the first train ferry put into use on the Yuehai Railway, entered service in 2003. /VCG Photo




​To ensure the train can enter the ferry smoothly and properly, the tracks on both land and ship must be perfectly aligned — a tricky task given the constantly changing sea level. A control room carefully monitors the sea level and controls the height of the tracks. /VCG Photo




​Upon arrival at the ferry terminal, the train is divided into three to five sections and pulled on board the ship by a locomotive. It usually takes around 30 minutes to arrange and fix the carriages on the ferry. /VCG Photo




​During the 30-minutes process, the power supply is cut off and only returns when the carriages are secured on the ferry. Passengers remain on the train during the one-hour journey to the port on the other side. On arrival, the carriages are reconnected on the land-based tracks and the train heads towards the final destination. /VCG Photo




​The establishment of Yuehai Railway has not only strengthened economic ties between the mainland and the island province, but also boosted tourism in Hainan. And the route has developed quickly over the past 15 years, with four train ferries now in service. /VCG Photo
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Cross the sea by train? It really works!*
> 2018-03-27 14:40 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Guangdong-Hainan Railway, or Yuehai Railway, is the first cross-sea train route in China. It operates from the city of Zhanjiang in southeast Guangdong Province to Sanya, the most southern city in Hainan Province, crossing the Qiongzhou Strait in the middle. /VCG Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But how can a railway connect the separate land masses? It’s all thanks to the train ferry – a ship that can carry both freight and trains across the strait. Yuehai Railway Ferry No.1, the first train ferry put into use on the Yuehai Railway, entered service in 2003. /VCG Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​To ensure the train can enter the ferry smoothly and properly, the tracks on both land and ship must be perfectly aligned — a tricky task given the constantly changing sea level. A control room carefully monitors the sea level and controls the height of the tracks. /VCG Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Upon arrival at the ferry terminal, the train is divided into three to five sections and pulled on board the ship by a locomotive. It usually takes around 30 minutes to arrange and fix the carriages on the ferry. /VCG Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​During the 30-minutes process, the power supply is cut off and only returns when the carriages are secured on the ferry. Passengers remain on the train during the one-hour journey to the port on the other side. On arrival, the carriages are reconnected on the land-based tracks and the train heads towards the final destination. /VCG Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The establishment of Yuehai Railway has not only strengthened economic ties between the mainland and the island province, but also boosted tourism in Hainan. And the route has developed quickly over the past 15 years, with four train ferries now in service. /VCG Photo
> ​



Very innovative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guanting Reservoir HSR Bridge*
*Beijing-Zhangjiakou Winter Olympic HSR
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Price of some high-speed rail tickets to be cut*

2018-03-30 09:16 China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_

More high-speed trains will soon roll out bigger discounts on tickets, China Railway Corp said on Thursday.

*Starting on Wednesday, 28 intercity high-speed railway lines - including Guangzhou to Zhuhai in Guangdong province; Nanjing, Jiangsu province, to Anqing, Anhui province; and the island loop line of Hainan province - will be cut as much as 20 percent from the original price for a second-class seat*, the railway authority said.

It is not the first time that tickets have been offered at discounted rates. Floating ticket prices were launched in 2017 on 14 routes, which were offered as much as 10 percent off the fare of some bullet trains running at 200 to 250 kilometers per hour.

Promoting the efficiency of high-speed rail operations and allowing passengers to enjoy more of the benefits of development are good ways to strengthen supply-side structural reform, the railway authority said.

Ticket prices of seats above second-class on some lines will also be adjusted by law after May 27, it said.

In addition to online ticket-information inquiries, food ordering and seat selection services, ticket-booking website 12306.cn will provide more information about schedules and delays, station navigation, and lost and found, the authority said.

Free Wi-Fi in major stations nationwide will also be provided to passengers, it added.

To further promote the construction of infant service areas and nursing areas within railway stations, onboard facilities such as baby-care stations, drinking fountains, power supplies and child seats will be provided. Entertainment areas for children will also be added to stations, the authority said.

Personalized services such as express security inspections, special guidance, exclusive station lounges and baggage carrying will also be provided to better satisfy the different needs of passengers, the authority said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Zhengzhou to Chongqing HSR Documentary
(Xiangyang section, Central China)*






Xiangyang City will soon have two HSRs, Zhengzhou-Chongqing HSR & Xi'an-Wuhan HSR.

Railway terminal in Xiangyang City, Hubei Province, Central China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*HSR+shared car Scheme begins in Guangzhou South Railway Station *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanning-Kunming Railway In Spring!*
*Southwest China*

*
























*
@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @TaiShang @Daniel808 @DESERT FIGHTER @Kaptaan @anant_s @maxpayne @Piotr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*Testing Begins on New High-Speed Railway Linking Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to operate more 'Fuxing' bullet trains*
By Luo Wangshu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-02 21:17














China will operate more "Fuxing" bullet trains everyday as a new train diagram will be put into operation beginning April 10.

According to China Railway Corp, the national railway operator, China will begin carrying out the new train diagram with adjustments to routes, speeds and train numbers.

The diagram shows that eight pairs of "Fuxing" bullet trains traveling at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour will be added to the Beijing - Shanghai railway. The total number of "Fuxing" bullet trains running every day across the country will reach 114.5 pairs, linking 23 municipalities and provincial capitals.

The "Fuxing" train, also known as "Rejuvenation", is a new bullet train model mainly developed based on China's railway standards and technologies, and aims to adapt to China's environment and rail transport patterns.

The adoption of "Fuxing" trains in June has shortened the Beijing-Shanghai travel time to 4 hours and 24 minutes. After the new diagram is put into operation, the travel time between Beijing and Shanghai will be further reduced to 4 hours and 18 minutes. Travel time between Beijing and Hangzhou, and between Beijing and Hefei will be cut by 36 and 20 minutes respectively, according to China Railway Corp.

More express and large cargo freight trains, such as China Railway Express, a freight train between China and Europe, and freight trains to transport coal, will be added, too.

The trains are expected to transport an extra of 200 million metric tons of coal thanks to the enhancement of the transport capacity, according to the China Railway Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*About to open! High-speed railway line linking Hong Kong to Chinese mainland start trial run*
New China TV
Published on Apr 3, 2018

A high-speed railway line that connects Hong Kong with the Chinese mainland is about to be launched. The section in Hong Kong is now in a test run. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) will cut the travel time by train from Hong Kong to South China's Guangzhou to just 48 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *About to open! High-speed railway line linking Hong Kong to Chinese mainland start trial run*
> New China TV
> Published on Apr 3, 2018
> 
> A high-speed railway line that connects Hong Kong with the Chinese mainland is about to be launched. The section in Hong Kong is now in a test run. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) will cut the travel time by train from Hong Kong to South China's Guangzhou to just 48 minutes.


Finally!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Fuxing bullet trains to debut on Hefei-Beijing route*
New China TV
Published on Apr 7, 2018

China will open a new route operated by Fuxing bullet trains between east China's Hefei to the capital Beijing on April 10. With the maximum speed of 350 kph, the journey between Beijing and Hefei will be less than 4 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*3,600 meters above sea level! 1st tunnel drilled through for key railway line in Tibet*
New China TV
Published on Apr 8, 2018

Major progress has been made in the construction of a new railway line in China's Tibet. The line's first tunnel, Galashan Tunnel, has been drilled though. The railway linking Lhasa to its neighboring Nyingchi Prefecture is expected to start operation in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*CRRC hard at work on 'intelligent' trains*

2018-04-09 16:19 chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





Liu Hualong (3rd from left), chairman of CRRC, attends Boao Forum for Asia Annual Conference in Boao Town, South China's Hainan province on April 9, 2018. (Photo/China Daily)

CRRC Corp Ltd, one of the world's largest rail vehicle manufacturers, is expected to roll out an "intelligent" train during the 2022 Winter Olympic Games, according to the company's chairman.

"The prototype train is 'smart' in all areas, from technology to design to management," Liu Hualong, chairman of CRRC, said at a panel discussion during the Boao Forum for Asia Annual Conference 2018 on Monday. _*[Special coverage]*_

By 2020, the company will be on course to unveil a cross-border high-speed train service at 400 km/h that can alternate between different track gauges, Liu said, facilitating outbound rail services to the likes of Russia and Southeast Asia.

Also in three years, it plans to launch sample maglev trains with speed of 600 km/h, which would be faster than any other train currently in operation.

Other initiatives to leapfrog the smart transportation hierarchy include the introduction of high-speed train and subway cars made of carbon fiber, he noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to operate more 'Fuxing' bullet trains*
> By Luo Wangshu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-02 21:17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China will operate more "Fuxing" bullet trains everyday as a new train diagram will be put into operation beginning April 10.
> 
> According to China Railway Corp, the national railway operator, China will begin carrying out the new train diagram with adjustments to routes, speeds and train numbers.
> 
> The diagram shows that eight pairs of "Fuxing" bullet trains traveling at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour will be added to the Beijing - Shanghai railway. The total number of "Fuxing" bullet trains running every day across the country will reach 114.5 pairs, linking 23 municipalities and provincial capitals.
> 
> The "Fuxing" train, also known as "Rejuvenation", is a new bullet train model mainly developed based on China's railway standards and technologies, and aims to adapt to China's environment and rail transport patterns.
> 
> The adoption of "Fuxing" trains in June has shortened the Beijing-Shanghai travel time to 4 hours and 24 minutes. After the new diagram is put into operation, the travel time between Beijing and Shanghai will be further reduced to 4 hours and 18 minutes. Travel time between Beijing and Hangzhou, and between Beijing and Hefei will be cut by 36 and 20 minutes respectively, according to China Railway Corp.
> 
> More express and large cargo freight trains, such as China Railway Express, a freight train between China and Europe, and freight trains to transport coal, will be added, too.
> 
> The trains are expected to transport an extra of 200 million metric tons of coal thanks to the enhancement of the transport capacity, according to the China Railway Corp.






*New 350 km/h bullet trains put into operation in China*
Published on Apr 11, 2018

World's fastest! More 350 km/h Fuxing bullet trains are put into operation across China, as the country adjusts train schedules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *New 350 km/h bullet trains put into operation in China*
> Published on Apr 11, 2018
> 
> World's fastest! More 350 km/h Fuxing bullet trains are put into operation across China, as the country adjusts train schedules.



April 10 2018
HSR network update
Some new stations have opened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*16-car CR400 on trial in NE China










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to complete testing of Winter Olympics high-speed train by mid-2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-24 02:14:15|Editor: Liangyu






Photo shows design rendering of a future Olympic bullet train released by the China Academy of Railway Sciences Co., Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, April 23, 2018. China will complete the testing of high-speed trains that will run on a new line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-hosts of the 2022 Winter Olympics, by the first half of 2019. A prototype of the trains will be manufactured and assembled by the end of this year. (Xinhua)

BEIJING, April 23 (Xinhua) -- China will complete the testing of high-speed trains that will run on a new line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-hosts of the 2022 Winter Olympics, by the first half of next year, an expert familiar with the project said.

A prototype of the trains will be manufactured and assembled by the end of this year, said He Huawu, technical advisor to the general manager of China Railway Corporation and member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

The Olympic trains will be based on the Fuxing bullet train design, but new technology will make them smarter and greener.

Construction of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou line is underway and running smoothly, according to China Railway Corporation.

The route is considered historically significant as the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway, China's first independently-built railway,opened to traffic in 1909.





​Designer Jin Zhulin (R) introduces the concept of future Olympic bullet trains at the China Academy of Railway Sciences Co., Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, April 23, 2018. China will complete the testing of high-speed trains that will run on a new line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-hosts of the 2022 Winter Olympics, by the first half of 2019. A prototype of the trains will be manufactured and assembled by the end of this year. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)




​Photo shows design renderings of future Olympic bullet trains released by the China Academy of Railway Sciences Co., Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, April 23, 2018. China will complete the testing of high-speed trains that will run on a new line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-hosts of the 2022 Winter Olympics, by the first half of 2019. A prototype of the trains will be manufactured and assembled by the end of this year. (Xinhua)




​Photo shows design rendering of a future Olympic bullet train released by the China Academy of Railway Sciences Co., Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, April 23, 2018. China will complete the testing of high-speed trains that will run on a new line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-hosts of the 2022 Winter Olympics, by the first half of 2019. A prototype of the trains will be manufactured and assembled by the end of this year. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China and Japan develop aerotrain running 400 to 500 kms per hour*

2018-04-25 07:49

People's Daily Online _Editor: Gu Liping_





A model of the aerotrain. [Photo: people.cn]

A high-speed aerotrain that could run 400 to 500 kilometers per hour is being developed by China and Japan in a joint effort, Chinese media Chongqing Morning Post reported.

The aerotrain doesn't run on traditional fuel resources such as coal, gas or electricity, and is expected to change the world's transportation system, according to experts.

Trial manufacturing and test runs of the first and second generation aerotrain have been conducted in Japan, said Lai Chenguang, a professor of Chongqing University of Technology, who participates in the project.

The train will be fully powered by natural energy, reducing costs while improving speed, he noted. "If the train runs at a speed of 500 km/h, the energy it consumes is only 1/3 of that consumed by current high-speed trains, and 1/6 of the maglev trains," Lai said.

The new design of an annular spoiler is a major highlight of the aerotrain. Different from the traditional, vertical spoilers which tend to produce unstable airflow, the annular spoiler can increase the lift-drag ratio by 30% to 40%, vastly improving the operation stability.

In addition, the load capacity of the train will also be enhanced thanks to the new design.

Based on aerodynamic studies, Chongqing University of Technology has furthered the research and has since made the third generation model of the train "LOOP".

Lai said that the zero-pollution train is seemingly impossible to manufacture, but it is actually achievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *China and Japan develop aerotrain running 400 to 500 kms per hour*
> 
> 2018-04-25 07:49
> 
> People's Daily Online _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of the aerotrain. [Photo: people.cn]
> 
> A high-speed aerotrain that could run 400 to 500 kilometers per hour is being developed by China and Japan in a joint effort, Chinese media Chongqing Morning Post reported.
> 
> The aerotrain doesn't run on traditional fuel resources such as coal, gas or electricity, and is expected to change the world's transportation system, according to experts.
> 
> Trial manufacturing and test runs of the first and second generation aerotrain have been conducted in Japan, said Lai Chenguang, a professor of Chongqing University of Technology, who participates in the project.
> 
> The train will be fully powered by natural energy, reducing costs while improving speed, he noted. "If the train runs at a speed of 500 km/h, the energy it consumes is only 1/3 of that consumed by current high-speed trains, and 1/6 of the maglev trains," Lai said.
> 
> The new design of an annular spoiler is a major highlight of the aerotrain. Different from the traditional, vertical spoilers which tend to produce unstable airflow, the annular spoiler can increase the lift-drag ratio by 30% to 40%, vastly improving the operation stability.
> 
> In addition, the load capacity of the train will also be enhanced thanks to the new design.
> 
> Based on aerodynamic studies, Chongqing University of Technology has furthered the research and has since made the third generation model of the train "LOOP".
> 
> Lai said that the zero-pollution train is seemingly impossible to manufacture, but it is actually achievable.



Great cooperation between two neighbors. 

Japan is laying the groundwork to join the BRI. 

Want to see more of the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*





Fuxing bullet train floor plan *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Groundbreaking autonomous train control system passes first tests*

(Xinhua) 13:51, April 30, 2018






A bullet train is seen above the field of cole flowers in Zhaikou village of Rongjiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Feb 3, 2018. [Photo: Xinhua]

An autonomous train control system for China's high-speed railway has passed laboratory trials that signal a breakthrough for the high-speed rail industry in China, reports thepaper.cn.

The system was developed by the China Railway Signal & Communication Corporation (CRSC). In order to conduct trials of its next-generation rail control systems, CRSC built the world's largest rail transportation laboratory in Beijing.

The C3+ATO system is the first of its kind that is designed to be used on trains running at speeds of 350 kilometers per hour. The new system incorporates data from China's domestically developed BeiDou satellite navigation system.

It is hoped that the new train control system will help to ensures China's ongoing competitiveness in developing high-speed railway services that are punctual, safe, and efficient. It also forms part of ongoing efforts by the industry to reduce its reliance on imported technology.

CRSC has previously played a role in the development of China's more than 20,000 kilometer long high-speed rail network. The company completed the upgrade of the control system for the high-speed rail line between Beijing and Shanghai that enabled the launch of the latest generation of Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet trains. 

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0430/c90000-9455293.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China is researching a 1000km/h high-speed train*
South China Morning Post
Published on May 1, 2018

Chinese researchers are building a testing platform for an ultra high-speed magnetic levitation train that could travel at 1000km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China to open its longest high-speed railway in cold northeastern region*

2018-05-02 08:47 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China is expected to open its longest high-speed railway in a northeastern area neighboring Siberia.

The 343-kilometer line links *Harbin*, the provincial capital of Heilongjiang, with *Jiamusi*, also in Heilongjiang. It has been undergoing tests since Tuesday.

It is designed for both passenger and freight transportation with a speed of 200 km per hour. It will shorten the travel time between Harbin and Jiamusi by train to 110 minutes from about 360 minutes.

Passenger and cargo testing trains were used to examine systems and projects including power supply, subgrades, and bridges to ensure they all meet requirements.

The line is scheduled to undergo a pilot run in July before full operation one month later.

Construction on the high-speed railway started in July 2014 as one of the key projects included in China's mid- and long term railway network scheme. The railway is entirely located in a high-altitude cold area, which is challenging both for builders and future train operators. Local temperatures can dip to minus 35 degrees Celsius in winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Railway Planning Map of Xinjiang,China










http://file-rail-bbs.railcn.net/attachment/forum/201607/20/163951sozi2o699297121n.jpg.thumb.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Lighter material in rockets adapted for high-speed trains in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-02 14:36:39|Editor: Lifang




BEIJING, May 2 (Xinhua) -- To make high-speed trains lighter and faster, Chinese scientists and engineers have designed train components made of carbon fiber composite material, which has been used in rockets.

China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) has used the material to make the skirt plates of the trains. Skirt plates are large structures that reduce drag and protect the trains' internal equipment.

According to Gu Chunhui from CALT, skirt plates made of the composite material make the trains lighter and faster. Besides, the material is non-toxic and flame-retardant.

Currently most of the skirt plates are made of metal. Although they can meet performance requirements, they are heavy and not conducive to speed.

Only a few countries manufacture the material, which has been widely used in Long March rockets, Gu said.

Skirt plates made of the material are expected to be produced in small quantities by the end of 2018, and the material will be applied to more components thereafter, according to CALT.

The maximum speed of China's bullet trains rose to 350 kph, when Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet trains started operation between Beijing and Shanghai on Sept. 21, 2017. China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Railway Planning Map of Xinjiang,China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://file-rail-bbs.railcn.net/attachment/forum/201607/20/163951sozi2o699297121n.jpg.thumb.jpg


Desert railways!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China Railway Corporation 2017 net profit nears five year high*

Source: Xinhua Published: 2018/5/5 

China Railway Corporation (CRC)'s net profit in 2017 neared a five-year high while its debt growth slowed.

*The CRC took about one trillion yuan (160 billion U.S. dollars) in revenue last year, up 11.9 percent year on year, while its net profit stood at about 1.8 billion yuan, up 69 percent year on year.*

The company also saw slower debt growth last year. An additional debt of 272 billion was registered, while that for 2016 was 620 billion yuan.

In the first three months of this year, the CRC took 179 billion yuan, up 5.7 percent year on year. Passenger transportation income stood out as the biggest contributor.

The company invested about 92 billion yuan in fixed-asset investment in Q1, about 12.6 percent of its annual FAI target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Railway Corp announces record 2017 results*
CGTN
2018-05-06 12:52 GMT+8




China Railway Corporation (CRC), the state-owned high-speed railroad operator, reported a net profit of about 1.8 billion yuan (283 million US dollars) in 2017, a five-year high, up 69 percent year-on-year. 

The company's revenue is on a 10-figure pace for the first time, standing at one trillion yuan (160 billion US dollars) last year, up 11.9 percent year-on-year. 

In 2017, CRC registered a pre-tax profit of 12.468 billion yuan, turning around the losses of 2016 when the company had a pre-tax profit of -1.173 billion yuan. 

CRC was able to report a net profit in 2016 mainly because of an annual government subsidy to support public transportation paid to the company. 

The company also saw slower debt growth in 2017. An additional debt of 272 billion yuan was registered, while that was 620 billion yuan in 2016.

CRC saw 17.11 percent year-on-year growth in transportation revenue to 694.3 billion yuan in 2017, the second annual growth since the company was incorporated in 2013 after the railway operation business was split from the previous Ministry of Railway.

Revenue from passenger transportation totaled 319.7 billion yuan, rising 13.5 percent year-on-year, while freight transportation revenue increased by 23.6 percent from a year before to 266.2 billion yuan, according to the annual report.

According to the Q1 2018 report, CRC had a revenue of 179 billion yuan in the first three months, up 5.7 percent year-on-year. Passenger transportation income stood out as the biggest contributor. The company invested about 92 billion yuan in fixed-asset investment in Q1, about 12.6 percent of its annual FAI target.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*New model of Fuxing bullet trains under testing*
Xinhua, May 12, 2018

The new 16-carriage longer model of the Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet trains is currently under the final static vehicle testing by train maker CRRC in Qingdao. The Fuxing trains are expected to carry twice as many passengers when operations of the new longer model start. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China's noise-killing tunnel for high-speed trains a world's first*

2018-05-14 09:39 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

A high-speed railway noise barrier tunnel is under construction in South China's Guangdong Province with the aim of protecting a population of herons and other birds from loud sounds in one of the country's largest natural sanctuaries, media reported on Thursday.

The 2-kilometer barrier, being built over a section of the Jiangmen-Maoming Railway next to Bird's Paradise, reported Chinanews.com on Thursday.

The barrier costs around 187 million yuan ($29.5 million).

At some points, the train line runs 800 meters from Bird's Paradise, one of China's largest bird observation reserves and the natural habitat of at least 30,000 herons.

Decreasing vibrations, noise and light pollution along the railway is crucial to the birds' environment and health, according to China Railway Guangzhou Group.

The project manager explained the application of a fully-enclosed design and sound-deadening technology used is the first of its kind in the world for high-speed rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

One big small China. 

Can't wait the addition of Taiwan into the network. Then, it will be one hell of a national HSR network.

***

*Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed rail starts trial operation*

chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-05-15





A high-speed train runs on the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) after departing from Shenzhen North Railway Station in Shenzhen city, South China's Guangdong province, May 11, 2018. *The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link, with a total length of 140 kilometers, started its trial run on Monday.* It took the train an hour and 18 minutes to reach the West Kowloon terminus from Guangzhou South Station, with stops in Futian, Shenzhen North and Humen. [Photo/IC]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Top Economic Body Greenlights USD16 Bln Intercity Rail Construction Plan*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: WED, 05/16/2018 - 17:42 / SOURCE:YICAI




​(Yicai Global) May 16 -- China’s top macroeconomic planner approved the eastern Guangdong intercity railway construction plan in order to improve the relatively underdeveloped transportation network in the southeastern province.

The National Development and Reform Commission, NDRC, gave the green light to the CNY100 billion (USD16 billion) rail transport project. The capital base paid by China Railway Development Fund Co. and other infrastructure investment funds in Guangdong covers 50 percent of the total investment, and private investors will be mobilized to participate in the project employing a market-based approach, showed the NDRC’s approval document.

The goal of developing the intercity rail network is to create a “30-minute commuting circle” covering the cities of Shantou, Shanwei, Chaozhou and Jieyang and a “one-hour transport circle” for the entire eastern Guangdong province, providing rapid-transit intercity passenger transport services.

Three rail lines, namely Shanwei-Shantou-Raoping, Shantou-Chaozhou East-Chaoshan-Chaoshan Airport-Shantou, and Chaoshan Airport-Jieyang South, have been planned and will be built in the near future, with a total distance of 320 kilometers and an estimated total investment of about CNY69 billion. Preparations will kick off for other lines in the future, the document added.

*Funding Requirements*

Construction should be carried out in measured steps, the NDRC said, and the funds must be paid in strict compliance with relevant requirements specified in the document to ward off government debt related risks.

Local governments may not borrow debts to fund the project, it added, and capital contributions by public finance should be included in the local governments’ annual fiscal expenditure budgets. Construction may be initiated only if necessary conditions are satisfied.

The NDRC and other ministries, including the ministry of housing and urban-rural development, recently issued a joint advisory that seeks to avert local financial risks arising from such construction centered on high-speed rail stations and base development on actual local financial strength instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cybernetics



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Check out this huge high-speed bullet train production base in China*

By Liu Ning, Morag Hobbs, Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 17:18, May 18, 2018

This is where half of China's high-speed bullet trains were assembled, in east China's coastal city, Qingdao, *which will also host the 18th summit of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization this year.*






A huge production base of high-speed electric multiple unit (EMU) trains, CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd covers an area of 1.77 million square meters, equivalent to the size of 248 standard soccer fields.The very first "Fuxing" bullet train was born here. The EMU can maintain a constant speed of 350 kilometers an hour, with China holding the complete intellectual property rights of these new bullet trains.

"For the global market, we are developing a 400km/h EMU bullet train," said Yan Guizhen, senior chief designer for CRRC Sifang, "We'd be very proud as a member of China's high-speed bullet train industry if the bullet train can run its way round the whole world."






"We used to just be competing our way through a global market," said Yang Jianxue, director of overseas marketing for CRRC Sifang, "As Chinese government put more focus on the Belt and Road Initiative, railway transportation and high-speed bullet train technologies, we turned competition into cooperation in many countries."

For example, Japan, which used to be China's competitor, now works with CRRC as a third-party partner in some international railway projects in Southeast Asia.

"In addition, the construction of high-speed railway lines in Southeast Asia, such as the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project, the China-Laos railway project and the China-Thailand railway project has provided us with plenty of opportunities," Yang said.

CRRC Sifang has exported railway technologies to over 20 countries and regions across the world, including the U.S., Argentina and Sri-Lanka. Expect to see more of China's railway technologies running on a global stage in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*New high-speed railway under construction in western China*
New China TV
Published on May 22, 2018

Watch how tracks are laid for a new high-speed railway in western China. Once completed, the Yinchuan-Xi'an railway is expected to shorten the travel time between the two cities from 14 hours to 3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Largest of its kind in China: Domestically-made TBM drilling Asia's longest railway tunnel*
New China TV
Published on May 21, 2018

Largest of its kind in China! A domestically-made tunnel boring machine is being employed to drill Asia's longest railway tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

According to foreign media sources, at the Railway Simulation Laboratory in Birmingham, England, a new generation of high-speed trains in China has ran at a maximum speed of 677 km/h in one of the world’s most advanced railway train laboratories, creating a world The highest record. At the same time, tests conducted in this laboratory were the Japanese Shinkansen and the French TGV high-speed rail, with the highest driving performances of 379 kilometers per hour and 405 kilometers per hour respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Freight rail tunnel breaks through early*
By Zhang Yi in Sanmenxia, Henan | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-28 08:15















Welders work on supporting structures inside the Dazhongshan Tunnel earlier this month in Sanmenxia, Henan province. [Photo by China Daily]

Workers on Sunday morning completed the digging of a tunnel for the world's longest heavy-freight railway－which will stretch from coal-rich northern China to the country's central provinces－five months ahead of schedule, the project contractor said.

The 14.5-kilometer Dazhongshan Tunnel is being built in Sanmenxia, Henan province, by Shanghai Civil Engineering Co, a subsidiary of China Railway Engineering Corp.

It is an essential part of the Inner Mongolia-Jiangxi Railway coal freight project, which is 1,837 km long and expected to carry about 200 million metric tons a year from the Inner Mongolia autonomous region and Shaanxi and Gansu provinces to central China, including Hubei, Hunan and Jiangxi provinces.

Construction of the railway began in 2015, with total investment expected to reach about 190 billion yuan ($29.7 billion). It will run through seven provinces and regions, with work scheduled to be completed in October next year.

The railway will help optimize the country's distribution of energy resources. Coal resources in the north can be used to provide energy for the provinces of central China, said Zhang Guijun, the project's manager.

"With its economic value and standardized construction, the railway will be a new brand of Chinese railway after it goes into operation," he said.

Zhang Lin, chief engineer for the Dazhongshan Tunnel project, said building the railway is a massive challenge, as the route crosses the Yellow River twice, as well as the Yangtze River and complex mountain ranges.

The tunnel is in Sanmenxia's mountainous Lushi county.

"Most of it is 80 to 500 meters from the surface. The deepest point is 710 meters," Zhang said. "Digging the tunnel has been hard and risky."

He said workers came across 12 geological faults, endured temperatures of up to 50 C and experienced water bursts, but no one died because of the project's high degree of mechanization and careful planning.

Zhang said the team had also worked hard to protect the environment. Lushi county is an important water resource for the middle line of the South-North Water Diversion Project.

Wang Zhibing, another chief engineer, said the company processed more than 400,000 cubic meters of excavated rock and used it in construction.

The team also tried to help poverty-stricken local families by drilling several water wells and hiring local residents to work on the project, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Can China innovate? The train tells*
New China TV
Published on Jun 4, 2018

China has long been known as the workshop of the world. Now the country is trying to move from "made in China" to "designed in China." Is China's plan to turn into a world leader in innovation realistic? The train tells. We'll take you to the central Chinese city of Zhuzhou, the birthplace of China's first locomotive, to find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> According to foreign media sources, at the Railway Simulation Laboratory in Birmingham, England, a new generation of high-speed trains in China has ran at a maximum speed of 677 km/h in one of the world’s most advanced railway train laboratories, creating a world The highest record. At the same time, tests conducted in this laboratory were the Japanese Shinkansen and the French TGV high-speed rail, with the highest driving performances of 379 kilometers per hour and 405 kilometers per hour respectively.


LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China grants permission for first private high-speed railway project*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-05 18:51:46|Editor: ZX




HANGZHOU, June 5 (Xinhua) -- East China's Zhejiang Province has granted permission for the country's first high-speed railway project undertaken by private company, said the provincial economic planner Tuesday.

The railway, 226.56 kilometers long and designed for a maximum speed of 350 kmh, is an intra-provincial route connecting Shaoxing and Taizhou.

The project is jointly invested by private capital led by Fosun Group, state-owned China Railway, and Zhejiang Communications Investment Group Co. Ltd, as well as the local government.

The investment totaled 44.9 billion yuan (7.01 billion U.S. dollars), with private capital led by Fosun Group holding 51 percent of the shares.

Fosun Group signed the agreement with the Zhejiang provincial government in September. The railway is expected to be completed in 2021 and will operate for 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Railway Tests Smart High-Speed Rail Autopilot*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: FRI, 06/08/2018 - 14:40 / SOURCE:YICAI




China Railway Tests Smart High-Speed Rail Autopilot​
(Yicai Global) June 8 -- China Railway has started a field test of its high-speed electric multiple unit train autopilot system on the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed rail line, marking new progress in the country’s core technological innovation for smart high-speed railways, China Central Television reported on its website.

The test train departed yesterday from Shenyang North Railway Station and ran between that city and Heishan on a section of the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed rail line in China’s northeastern Liaoning province, which has a maximum speed of up to 350 kilometers per hour. The EMU was able to start, stop and run automatically between stations and sections.

Unlike actual unmanned driving, drivers are still required to be on duty during the autopilot testing, but driver Zhang Kai was really nothing but a backup to the autonomous operating system, he said. “It's working, while I'm just monitoring it. My hands are practically free,” he added.

The trial will continue until the end of September, representatives from China Railway noted. The results of future tests will apply to the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line and the inter-city line between Beijing and Xiong'an New Area in adjacent Hebei province.

The Dongguan-Huizhou and Foshan-Zhaoqing inter-city rail lines in China's southeastern Guangdong province have already successfully autopiloted to 200 km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

What I value more is the actual operation of high-speed rail speeds of 400 km, 500 km and 600 km, and even 1,000 km. Such research and development will allow China to stop the land transportation restrictions and trigger a revolution in transportation and science and technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jun 07, 2018

*Geely-Tencent Duo Wins Bullet Train’s Wi-Fi Project*

By Sun Lizhao, Qu Yunxu and Mo Yelin





A passenger boards a high-speed train bound for Shanghai at Beijing South Railway Station on June 26. Photo: IC

A partnership formed by China’s largest private automaker and internet giant Tencent has won the bidding for the national railway operator’s Wi-Fi project, shelling out 4.3 billion yuan ($673 million).

*Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. *will own 39% in *Bullet Train Networks Technology Ltd.*, an onboard Wi-Fi provider wholly owned by the state-owned railroad operator* China Railway Corp. *(CRC), while *Tencent Holdings Ltd.* will take another 10%, sources familiar with the matter told Caixin.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-0...ns-bullet-trains-wi-fi-project-101266625.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Very Nice!


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *New model of Fuxing bullet trains under testing*
> Xinhua, May 12, 2018
> 
> The new 16-carriage longer model of the Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet trains is currently under the final static vehicle testing by train maker CRRC in Qingdao. The Fuxing trains are expected to carry twice as many passengers when operations of the new longer model start. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


*New generation of high-speed train world's longest*
Sang Yarong China Plus Published: 2018-06-09 17:38:27

China has built a new generation of its Fuxing bullet train that is over 400 meters long, making it the longest train of its kind in the world, reports Beijing Youth Daily.





A new Fuxing bullet train [Photo: People’s Daily]​
The new train has 16 carriages compared to the usual eight, and can carry 1,193 passengers. The additional capacity is expected to allow the train to meet the needs of peak travel times, such as the annual Spring Festival travel rush.

The train, known by the technical designation CR400BF-A, can run at 350 kilometers per hour. It will reportedly enter into service on July 1 on the line between Beijing and Shanghai.

Wi-Fi access on the new train has been upgraded to provide passengers with better Internet access. And USB ports have been added into the back of the train's seats.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Brand new 16-car CR400BF*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Some product updates and news 
*CRRC Zhuzhou subsidiary's new products
*

From left to right
快速动力集中动车组III型
时速250公里动力分散型双层动车组
时速160公里市域动车组
*













*

*China Railway released designs for the Winter Olympics HSR 
Beijing-Zhangjiakou Smart Bullet Train
Protocol trains will be released in late 2018 and start testing in 2019






*
@Cybernetics @powastick @TaiShang @Huan @rott

Also, both Zhangjiakou-Datong HSR and Hohhot-Zhangjiakou HSR started tracking.
These two lines intersect in the Olympics city of Zhangjiakou to become Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR.

Two parallel HSRs in Zhangjiakou





Finally, tracking on Beijing-Shenyang HSR is near completion 














@Mista @Keel @JSCh @Godman @Two @Kyle Sun et al

_end of this update_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

"China's high-speed railway reaches 25,000km by 2017"

Does this signature also need update

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

In the desert, what is really lacking is water.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> "China's high-speed railway reaches 25,000km by 2017"
> 
> Does this signature also need update


I will!
But not many new lines to open this year, 2019 will be a crazy year!

Central China
*Langhe Bridge on 
Wuhan to Shiyan High-speed Railway under Construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China develops super railway with test speed of 1,500 kph*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/20 21:33:42

*Speed will exceed Hyperloop developed by US industrialist Elon Musk*
China is developing a super high-speed rail system that could reach speeds of up to 1,500 kilometers an hour, a move China is making to compete with Elon Musk's Hyperloop, an expert said.

Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province is developing a railway test platform that would allow trains to travel as fast as 1,500 kilometers an hour, said Zhang Weihua, a professor at the university, at the 2018 World Transport Convention on Tuesday, the Beijing-based Science and Technology Daily reported on Wednesday.

The test platform is a 1,500-meter vacuum tunnel that can run experiments under various magnetic levitation conditions. The test speed will exceed the speed of sound and could theoretically reach 1,500 kilometers an hour, Zhang said.

Tests are expected to begin in April 2021 after the initial construction, the report said.

The system hopes to compete with the high-speed rail Hyperloop introduced by US industrialist Elon Musk, Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Wednesday. 

"Musk was playing down China's high speed railway by bringing up the concept of a super high-speed railway capable of running up to 1,200 kilometers an hour… China has now answered the call by announcing one capable of 1,500," Sun said.

At the same time, the world's fastest test line for vacuum high temperature superconducting magnetic levitation model trains is being built in Chengdu and is expected to be completed by the end of this year, Science and Technology Daily reported.

The test line will reportedly allow trains to travel at 400 kilometers an hour, faster than a similar test conducted by Hyperloop. The latter only reached 387 kilometers an hour.

The test line will contribute to the future test platform, as the experiment will be based on a mature vacuum technology and high temperature superconducting magnetic levitation technology, which will allow high speeds when traveling and stability when docked.

Although the development of the super high-speed railway is remarkable, China should still focus on improving current high-speed railways, as challenges in intellectualization, maintenance and lowering cost performance have a more practical impact on people's lives, Sun added.

China owns 25,000 kilometers of high-speed railway with 5,200 trains traveling at designed speeds of 350 to 380 kilometers an hour by the end of 2017, the newspaper said

"Safety should always come first… And cost performance should also be considered," Sun said, stressing the experimental nature of the super high-speed railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China makes another breakthrough in its ambitious high-speed rail project*
New China TV
Published on Jun 19, 2018

Already boasting the world's largest high-speed rail network, China has made another stride. The country's self-developed ballastless track has got the approval from experts and is being used for a new high-speed railway line which links east China's Shandong to central China's Henan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China makes another breakthrough in its ambitious high-speed rail project*
> New China TV
> Published on Jun 19, 2018
> 
> Already boasting the world's largest high-speed rail network, China has made another stride. The country's self-developed ballastless track has got the approval from experts and is being used for a new high-speed railway line which links east China's Shandong to central China's Henan.


New design!
No need to use German/Japan patents any more!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Passengers, Staff Complain About a Strange Smell on Fuxing Bullet Trains*
LIAO SHUMIN 
DATE: MON, 06/25/2018 - 15:00 / SOURCE:YICAI






Passengers, Staff Complain About a Strange Smell on Fuxing Bullet Trains​
(Yicai Global) June 25 -- China's state-owned railway network operator has received a number of complaints regarding a strange smell in its new bullet train model 'Fuxing,' operational in 23 regions in the country.

“After getting off the train, I had a sore throat and a cough, and I suspected at that time the amount of formaldehyde exceeded the standard,” one passenger told China Business Journal. Complaints from stewards are more than those from passengers, another interviewee related to the China Railway Corp. said, adding that the reason might be because they spend more time on the trains than passengers.

The Beijing-based railway firm has embarked on self-investigation regarding the smell hazard and it has requested CRRC Corp. to exercise strict control over the train's production process.

Fuxing was first deployed on the Beijing-Shanghai route last year. The domestically designed vehicle lifted the maximum speed of trains to 400 kilometers from 300 km per hour and cut the travel time to 4 hours and 24 minutes. The journey is more than 1,300 kilometers.

In comparison to its predecessors, Fuxing has a slimmer outline, is less noisy, and lowers energy consumption by 17 percent every hundred kilometers. The train is also suggested for foreign railway projects such as the Jakarta-Bandung route in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's domestic locomotives replace US ones in high-elevation railway in Tibet*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/24 21:03:39

*Domestic locomotives replace US ones in Tibet*
Train locomotives made by the CRRC Dalian have replaced US-made locomotives in one of the highest-elevation railways in China, signaling a remarkable advance in China's locomotive manufacturing technologies and a clear sign of technological independence for China's most strategic railway.

Chinese railway locomotive producer CRRC Dalian Co announced on Friday that 12 pairs of locomotives it produced would be used in a section of the Qinghai-Tibet railway that runs through an area with very high elevations, according to a report by news website chinanews.com.

The Qinghai-Tibet railway is a high-elevation link between Xining, capital of Northwest China's Qinghai Province and Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Some sections of the railway run through extremely high-elevation, harsh conditions that require high-performance locomotives. The highest point of the railway is 5,072 meters above sea level.

Previously, locomotives imported from the US were used for the Golmud-Lhasa section of the railway.

The 1,142-kilometer route previously used NJ2 diesel locomotives, provided by US-based GE Transportation, but from now on a customized version adapted to high-altitude environments of the domestic HXN3 locomotive, manufactured by CRRC Dalian, will be used, according t the report. With the new locomotive, speed could reach 120 kilometers per hour.

"American locomotives were chosen as domestic ones couldn't satisfy the requirements of power and resilience at such extreme heights," Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times. "CRRC Dalian for years has had cooperation with GE Transportation, and their own technology now has advanced considerably," he said.

Before replacing US locomotives at the Golmud-Lhasa section, high-elevation adapted versions of CRRC Dalian's HXN3 locomotives were used since 2014 in the Lhasa-Xigaze section of the railway, which runs west for 253 kilometers to connect Lhasa to the region's second-biggest city.

Xigaze is the planned starting point for the 540-kilometer China-Nepal railway, which is a key projects under the China-proposed Belt and Road initiative.

"The China-Nepal railway right now has little cargo flow, but it has strategic significance," said Zhao.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed rail coming soon to frigid zone*
By Tian Xuefei and Zhou Huiying in Harbin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-06-29 08:10
















China Railway Harbin Group workers carry out maintenance work on the Harbin-Jiamusi high-speed railway line in May. GUAN MINGYUE/FOR CHINA DAILY

The longest high-speed rail line in China's frigid zone is expected to start operating in September, China Railway Harbin Group said.

The 344-kilometer line, with 19 stops, links Harbin, Heilongjiang province, with Jiamusi.

Built in a region where the temperature can be as low as - 30 C in winter, the railway is designed to allow trains to run at 200 km per hour, cutting travel time from seven hours to about two.

Trials began in May on the tracks, bridges, tunnels, power supplies, communication services, traffic management signals and customer services. All trials are expected to be finished in August.

Since May 1, about 270 trips have been made by test trains to ensure that the various systems involved all meet requirements, said Cao Botao, senior engineer and deputy director of the line.

Some of the testing was done in the early morning hours. "We have to work between 12:30 am and 4:30 am when there are no test trains passing," said Liu Yuhang, an assistant engineer for the line's power supply system.

Construction of the line began in July 2014 as one of the key projects included in China's medium and long-term railway network plan. The country's railway network is expected to hit 175,000 km by 2025, compared with 127,000 km of operating tracks as of last year.

"In September, the line will greatly improve transportation in Harbin, Jiamusi and surrounding counties, especially for the three counties of Binxian, Yilan and Fangzheng," said Cai Kelin, a Harbin Group official. "Residents in the three counties will welcome trains for the first time."

"I am really looking forward to its opening," said Gao Lina, 34, a company employee in Harbin. "My parents live in Jiamusi and I look forward to having more chances to get together with them during holidays and festivals."

"The current seven-hour trip is always arduous," she added. "The opening of the high-speed line will make the journey much easier."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's new, longer Fuxing high-speed trains start operation*
New China TV
Published on Jun 30, 2018

More than 400 meters long! Three new longer Fuxing bullet trains start operation on a high-speed line linking Beijing with Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*How Chinese cities can capture high-speed rail opportunities*
_In the past decade, China has built 22,000 kilometers of high-speed rail lines, more than the rest of the world combined, and it's starting to pay off_

By HUANG BO JULY 1, 2018 12:48 PM (UTC+8)



High speed trains at the Beijing end of the 2,298-kilometer line between Beijing and Guangzhou. Photo: AFP

China’s ambitious project to develop high-speed rail (HSR) across the country has been nothing short of phenomenal over the past decade. Beijing has spent an estimated 2.4 trillion yuan, or about US$360 billion, building 22,000 kilometers of HSR lines, more than the rest of the world combined.

The dynamic growth of the HSR network across the nation has impacted on the economic development of its cities in different ways. It is important to accurately identify these dynamics in order to find the right strategies to harness the economic potential that comes with increased connectivity.

Second-tier cities along HSR lines have attracted real estate investment inflow from core cities close by as improved connectivity encourages people to separate the workplace from the home. For instance, in Langfang, a city 60 kilometers from Beijing, house prices have nearly quadrupled since it was connected to the HSR in 2011, which cut travel time to the capital from one hour to only 18 minutes.

Drawn by such convenient transport links, some universities in Beijing have built new campuses in Langfang. For instance, Tsinghua University now operates the Institute of Tsinghua University, Hebei, in Langfang, while Beijing University of Chinese Medicine and Pharmacy runs its Dongfang College there.

These shifts of people and functions will not only ease the population burden of core cities, but also spur the economic development of second-tier cities.

*Potential for core and second-tier cities*
This shows there is a lot of potential for core cities and second-tier cities near them to jointly plan their development and harness their HSR links. In the Yangtze River Delta Urban Agglomeration (YRDUA), which is the largest urban agglomeration in China with a population of 227 million, these collaboration opportunities exist for Zhenjiang, which is 20 minutes away from Nanjing by HSR, and for Jiaxing, which is 20 minutes away from Hangzhou and Shanghai by HSR.

Today, more than 130 trains connect these two second-tier cities with the core cities near them.

As for cities with HSR stations far from the city centers, the planning and design of new zones will become important.

For instance, in Wuxi and Suzhou, two well-developed cities with high populations and GDPs, the HSR stations are about 20 kilometers from their downtown areas. New towns have developed immediately around these HSR stations to harness the increased transport connectivity. This has had the effect of driving growth in the local economy and infrastructure.

A good example of this is Xidong Xincheng, a new town that has boomed around Wuxi HSR station. When the station opened in 2010, a flat in Xidong Xincheng cost 4,698 yuan per square foot. Today, the price exceeds 10,000 yuan per sq ft.

*Rapid expansion*
Cities that do not have an HSR station but are close to zones covered by the high-speed line have also benefited from the rapid expansion of the network over the past decade.

The economic benefits of improved accessibility for these peripheral cities have come in the form of increased consumption flows. Take Yangzhou, a prefecture-level city in central Jiangsu Province, as an example. The city boasts a well-known tourist site in the Slender West Lake, and although it is not accessible by HSR, the Jinghu HSR Line – between Beijing and Shanghai – and the Ninghang HSR Line – between Nanjing and Hangzhou – place it within a two-hour travel time zone of the core cities of Shanghai and Hangzhou.

In 2014, one year after the opening of the Jinghu and Ninghang HSR lines, the number of tourist site visitors to Yangzhou jumped by 29.9%, while the city’s travel industry income increased by 17.7%, indicating a very positive connection between the HSR and travel industry growth.

Online, travelers commonly ask for the best transport connections to tourist sites from HSR stations. Therefore, for peripheral cities with attractions to offer to more developed and larger cities in HSR zones, be they tourist attractions or agricultural products, better transport links will encourage one-day or weekend trips by residents from core cities.

For example, more convenient shuttle buses directly linking HSR stations with tour sites will bring more visitors and contribute to local development as well as relevant industries.

Looking ahead, with Hong Kong’s high-speed rail link to the Mainland set to open later this year, passengers from many prefecture-level cities and second-tier cities could potentially choose to take HSR when they visit Hong Kong.

*Connecting with Hong Kong*
This is because while it would probably still be faster for people from northern China to fly to Hong Kong than to take the HSR, for people visiting from non-core cities in southern China, the HSR can be a lot faster.

To put this into context, just over half of prefecture-level cities have their own airports and most second-tier cities do not have a direct flight to Hong Kong or Shenzhen. Therefore, for most residents outside core cities, taking a flight to Hong Kong or Shenzhen might involve long transfers to core cities at the start of a journey.

Take as an example Xianning, a prefecture-level city in Hubei. Located 1,200km from Shenzhen and 80km from Wuhan, the core city of Hubei, the travel time from Xianning to Shenzhen by HSR is less than four-and-a-half hours. However, to get from Xianning to Shenzhen by air would take more than five hours: two hours by plane from Wuhan to Shenzhen, one-and-a-half hours by train or bus from Xianning to Wuhan, and two hours for the transfer to the airport plus check-in and boarding.

And if the HSR can offer faster travel time for Xianning, a prefecture-level city near a core city in the middle of China, cities further away from core cities will stand to benefit even more.

In Europe, HSR can benefit an area of 500-1,000km. As civil aviation and economic development in China is not as developed as it is in parts of Europe, the area that can benefit from HSR can reach up to 1,200-1,400km, according to some research.

With improvements in accessibility, cities alongside the HSR in the developing parts of southern China, such as Guizhou, Yunnan and Hunan, could develop closer links, including trade links, with Hong Kong, following the opening of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail.

The HSR has significantly brought about the spatial redistribution of economic activities thanks to the increased frequency and speed of services. On the one hand, it has generated investment inflow to second-tier cities alongside the HSR, while strengthening the status of core cities. On the other hand, it has spurred consumption in non-HSR cities in the peripheral areas.

New railway stations can transform their surrounding areas, giving birth to zones that encompass housing, commerce, culture, transport and even government services.

Cities with different railway conditions should therefore develop corresponding strategies that can take full advantage of the HSR and promote development.

_Professor Huang Bo is with the Department of Sociology, Faculty of Social Science, The Chinese University of Hong Kong._



How Chinese cities can capture high-speed rail opportunities | Asia Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Key tunnel drilled through on China's Olympic high-speed rail line*
New China TV
Published on Jul 2, 2018

China is making another stride in its preparation for the 2022 Winter Olympics. Engineers have drilled a major tunnel on a high-speed railway line being built for the games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's railway freight to increase 30 pct by 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-02 16:29:52|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, July 2 (Xinhua) -- China will increase its railway freight volume by 30 percent, or 1.1 billion tonnes, from 2017 to 2020, an official said Monday, as the country is working to improve its transport network and services.

Liu Xiaoming, vice minister of transport, announced a series of detailed targets of a three-year action plan at a press conference.

Apart from the growth in railway cargo, the country's waterborne freight will rise 7.5 percent, or 500 million tonnes, in 2020 from the level in 2017. Meanwhile, road freight transport from coastal ports will drop by 440 million tonnes.

The action plan is designed to improve the structure of China's transport services. Liu said planning and construction of different means of transportation will be coordinated.

Measures will be taken to make transport services greener, Liu said, predicting emissions of nitrogen oxides would be reduced by 1.1 million tonnes in the next three years, fine particulate matter by 55,000 tonnes, and nitrogen dioxide by 100 million tonnes.

+++#####+++​
*Tangshan-Caofeidian railway goes into operation June 30*
July 2, 2018

_Abstract : Tangshan-Caofeidian railway, an important project in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integrated development plan, went into operation on June 30, according to the China Railway Corp.(CRC)._




BEIJING, July 2 (Xinhua) -- Tangshan-Caofeidian railway, an important project in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integrated development plan, went into operation on June 30, according to the China Railway Corp.(CRC).

Its operation has not only shortened the distance between Caofeidian to Beijing, but also helped boost the economic and personnel exchanges in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region.

Tangshan-Caofeidian railway, with a total length of 91.5 kilometers, boasts a designed speed of 160 kilometers per hour. After the operation, travel time between Caifeidian and Beijing Station will be shortened to 100 minutes, saving about 2 hours journey.

According to the project manager Gao Jian, China Railway 18 Bureau Group Co., Ltd. started the construction of Tangshan-Caofeidian railway in 2015. (Edited by Zhang Yuan, zhangyuan11@xinhua.org)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Maxpane said:


>


wow, I have not heard of this news.
Just checked online:





*Hush! China's high-speed rail cuts down noise running through Birds' Paradise*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First in China! New high-speed rail service launched*
New China TV
Published on Jul 3, 2018

China is making another stride in its great push for high-speed rail. The country has launched its first high-speed rail service between its northeast and southwest. #HighSpeedRailway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*VERY LONG
16-car CR400














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed trains to go even faster*
By Luo Wangshu | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-06 07:35















Workers check Fuxing bullet trains in the assembly workshop of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co in Qingdao, Shandong province, in June. [Photo by Wu Huapeng/Xinhua]
Operator taps cutting-edge tech to improve passengers' experience

China's high-speed railway system is setting more ambitious goals for domestically developed Fuxing bullet trains, Lu Dongfu, head of the national railway operator, said on Thursday.

Coinciding with the 10th anniversary of the Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway on Aug 8, the Fuxing train will start running along the line at 350 kilometers per hour－up from the current 300 km/h, said Lu, general manager of China Railway Corp, at a high-speed railway forum in Beijing.

The Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway is one of China's calling cards, receiving more than 300 global political leaders from 65 countries. Russian President Vladimir Putin praised the railway when he traveled with President Xi Jinping on the line in June.

The line opened in August 2008. In 10 years, it has carried 250 million passengers.

The line is China's first railway built using domestic intellectual property and was designed to go 350 km/h.

Building and operating intelligent high-speed railways is another important goal for China.

Intelligent high-speed railways aim to incorporate first-tier technology into railway construction and operation, including cloud computing, big data and artificial intelligence, said Wang Tongjun, deputy general manager of China Railway Corp.

To help passengers get access to better Wi-Fi service on bullet trains and build an intelligent high-speed rail network, a new company－China Railway Gecent Technology－was formed on Thursday, with investment from China Railway Investment Ltd, internet giant Tencent and automobile maker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, based in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province.

The new company will provide intelligent services to travelers, including Wi-Fi services, entertainment and online ordering.

The deep integration of the internet and the high-speed railway network will make a big impact, Tencent CEO Ma Huateng said.

An example of an intelligent high-speed railway is the one linking Beijing with Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. Next year, intelligent Fuxing bullet trains will begin to run on the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed line, said Lu Dongfu, general manager of the rail operator.

The new railway is under construction and is expected to be finished in 2019. The new line will offer commutes between Beijing and Zhangjiakou, the two host cities for the 2022 Winter Olympics. It will reduce travel time to less than an hour from the current three hours.

China is testing the feasibility of making Fuxing bullet trains longer to increase passenger capacity. Longer trains are expected on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail line in 2019, Lu said.

"The superlong Fuxing train with 17 carriages will increase passenger capacity by 7.5 percent to cater to hot demand" on the line, Lu said.

China currently has the world's longest bullet train－400 meters, with 16 carriages－which can carry about 1,200 passengers. It started running on the Beijing-Shanghai line on Sunday.

More moves will be made to benefit passengers in purchasing tickets. In a trial program, passengers will have access to electronic tickets for train travel in the last quarter of this year, and the program will be rolled out nationally in 2019, Lu said.

China's high-speed network has reached 25,000 km, accounting for about two-thirds of all high-speed networks globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*How China’s high speed trains are assembled?*
CRRC
Published on Jun 24, 2018

You’ve seen the Fuxing train making its rounds around China many times, but have you seen where and how the train is made? To check out the entire journey,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Super memory: Drawing a map of China’s entire railway system*
CGTN
Published on Jul 6, 2018

Xin Xiaoli, a high-speed train attendant, is drawing a map of China’s entire railway system. But she is not taking cue directly from a published document. Xin says she is drawing from memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hainan Island in the summer!






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*10-yuan HSR coin to be launched in Sep. 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China railway line resumes service after 16-day disruption*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-29 02:22:54|Editor: Yurou






Rescuers work at the accident site in a section of the Baoji-Chengdu railway caused by rain-triggered landslides in Lueyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 28, 2018. After 16 days' of arduous efforts, the blocked section of the Baoji-Chengdu railway in Shaanxi Province following several rain-triggered landslides was repaired and reopened to traffic by 5:00 p.m. Saturday. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)

XI'AN, July 28 (Xinhua) -- A railway line in western China resumed operation Saturday, 16 days after rain-triggered landslides disrupted its service.

The Baoji-Chengdu railway line resumed full service at 5 p.m., according to China Railway Xi'an Group Co., Ltd.

A section of the line in Shaanxi Province was blocked after several landslides brought 75,000 cubic meters of dirt and rocks to bury the tracks on June 12 and 13.

More than 1,100 workers with the help of 60 rescue vehicles were involved in the clearing work.

"We will continue to beef up monitoring of the section due to frequent rains in the following days," said Yin Chaoyang of China Railway Xi'an Group Co., Ltd.

During the period, the group added more bullet trains on the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway to reduce the impact on passenger flows.







Aerial photo taken on July 28, 2018 shows rescuers working at the accident site in a section of the Baoji-Chengdu railway caused by rain-triggered landslides in Lueyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. 










Rescuers work at the accident site in a section of the Baoji-Chengdu railway caused by rain-triggered landslides in Lueyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 28, 2018.


A train passes through a section of the Baoji-Chengdu railway repaired after it was blocked by rain-triggered landslides in Lueyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 28, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Premier Li Keqiang inspects construction work on Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway*
By:China Tibet Online 
update:July 31,2018



July 31,2018--Premier Li Keqiang inspects the construction site on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway on July 26. Image source: Chinese Government Online. 



July 31,2018--After the Kala Mountain Tunnel on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway was connected, construction staff cheer for a group photo in the tunnel. Image source: Shangyou News. 

July 31,2018--On July 26, after flying into Lhasa Gonggar Airport, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang traveled directly to a construction site on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in order to investigate the design and progress of construction. Premier Li visited the 3,500-meter-high Kala Mountain Tunnel, where he got down twice to carefully inspect the quality of construction, demanding that everything should be fit together perfectly and keep improving it. 

The Kala Mountain Tunnel was officially connected on April 7 of this year. It is located within Chushur County, Lhasa Prefecture and Gonggar County, Lhoka Prefecture and is the first tunnel on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway. It is also a difficult engineering project and one under constraints of a time limit. It has a total length of 4,373 meters, a maximum buried depth of 674 meters, and lies at an average elevation of 3,600 meters above sea level, so construction conditions here are complicated and difficult.

According to reports, the tunnel passes through a layer of Aeolian sand, an area susceptible to dangers of falling rock, and a section of a fractured fault, where the surrounding rock changes frequently and inrush of water is a serious issue. To deal with this, the China Railway 11th Bureau Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway Engineering Command Post actively carried out technical, strategic, and special research to tackle the problem, formulating special technical programs and measures to strengthen management and control of the construction process. Through hard work and joint efforts of all parties involved, the tunnel was connected safely and smoothly. 

On June 9, the first sleeper train for the Lhasa-Nyingchi section came off the assembly line. It is expected to be officially laid on the railway track in September, and passenger operations on the whole line are expected to begin in 2021. 

The Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway is Tibet’s first electric railway line. It will start in Lhasa and end in Nyingchi, with a total length of 435 kilometers and a design speed of 160 kilometers per hour. The line spans the southern valley between Mt. Gangdise and Nyenchen-Tanglha Mountain in the Himalayas, and it crosses the Yarlung Tsangpo River 16 times. More than 90 percent of the line is located at 3,000 meters above sea level on the plateau. It currently has the most complicated geological conditions and is the most difficult project in China’s construction of a railway on the plateau. It will also be a common section shared by the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, Yunnan-Tibet Railway, and Gansu-Tibet Railway lines. 

The Lhasa-Nyingchi section is an important part of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway. Construction began on December 19, 2014, and the total length of the main line is 402 kilometers. The total construction period is seven years. After it is completed, southeastern Tibet will finally be connected by railway, and the line will become an important transportation installation for foreign exchange with southeastern Tibet. It has great practical significance and profound historical significance for promoting economic development and interconnection along the line.

At the same time, the route from Lhasa to Nyingchi is rich in tourism resources. After the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway is completed, it will form a world-class landscape corridor, promoting the development of tourism resources along the route and extending tourism resources outside to attract more tourists from the Central Plains region and Yangtze River Delta to visit western China, which will cultivate new economic growth points for the areas along the route. “The Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway will relieve some of the transportation pressure on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. Through the railway, the resources of National Highway 318 will be further developed and become more effective. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will become another landscape avenue for China,” Kelsang Tsewang, deputy director of Development and Reform Commission Railway Office of Tibet, said. 

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway is known as “the most difficult railway to build”. The line was surveyed in the 1950s but construction did not begin until 2014. The line steps are eight to eight volts, and the cumulative climb height exceeds 1,400 meters. The line will begin in Chengdu, Sichuan Province and pass through Pujiang, Ya’an, Kangding, Litang, Baiyu, Jomdo, Chamdo, Bangda Township in Baxoi County, Nyingchi, Lhoka, and finally arrive in Lhasa. It will have a total length of 1,600 kilometers. Once the Sichuan-Tibet Railway is completed, it will only take 13 hours to travel to Lhasa from Chengdu, Chongqing, or Xi’an on China Railway Highspeed (CRH) trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Some product updates and news
> *CRRC Zhuzhou subsidiary's new products
> *
> 
> From left to right
> 快速动力集中动车组III型
> 时速250公里动力分散型双层动车组
> 时速160公里市域动车组
> *
> View attachment 480530
> View attachment 480528
> View attachment 480529
> View attachment 480534
> 
> *
> 
> *China Railway released designs for the Winter Olympics HSR
> Beijing-Zhangjiakou Smart Bullet Train
> Protocol trains will be released in late 2018 and start testing in 2019
> View attachment 480535
> View attachment 480536
> *
> @Cybernetics @powastick @TaiShang @Huan @rott
> 
> Also, both Zhangjiakou-Datong HSR and Hohhot-Zhangjiakou HSR started tracking.
> These two lines intersect in the Olympics city of Zhangjiakou to become Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR.
> 
> Two parallel HSRs in Zhangjiakou
> View attachment 480537
> 
> 
> Finally, tracking on Beijing-Shenyang HSR is near completion
> View attachment 480538
> View attachment 480541
> View attachment 480539
> View attachment 480540
> 
> 
> @Mista @Keel @JSCh @Godman @Two @Kyle Sun et al
> 
> _end of this update_


*Construction complete on Inner Mongolia high-speed railway*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-01 11:36:46|Editor: Chengcheng




HOHHOT, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- Construction was finished Tuesday on the first high-speed railway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, according to the builder.

With a designed speed of 250 km per hour, the 287-km-long railway passes the regional capital of Hohhot, the region's Ulanqab City, and Zhangjiakou City in neighboring Hebei Province, according to Hohhot Rail of China Railway.

The railway is expected to start operations as early as the end of 2019 along with the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway that is still under construction.

The two lines will reduce the travel time between Beijing and Hohhot from the current nine hours to less than three hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Happy Birthday! China's homegrown high-speed rail marks 10th anniversary*
New China TV
Published on Aug 1, 2018

China launched its first homegrown high-speed railway 10 years ago, which links the capital Beijing to the northern port city of Tianjin. Now the country has the world's biggest high-speed railway network, totalling 25,000 kilometers. The figure will be increased further to 30,000 kilometers by 2020. #HighSpeedRailway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Final closure of World’s fourth highest bridge completed in southwest China*
CGTN
Published on Aug 1, 2018

Constructors finished the final closure of the main girder of the Yachihe Railway Bridge, the fourth highest bridge in the world, in southwest China's Guizhou Province on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*9 km-long bridge built on high-speed railway linking Beijing with Zhangjiakou*
New China TV
Published on Aug 4, 2018

Stunning! Watch how a 9 km-long bridge is constructed on a high-speed railway linking Beijing with Zhangjiakou, both host cities for 2022 Winter Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

央视新闻
31分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
#微镜头#【他们，是悬崖岩石的“外科医生”】侯月铁路，西起山西侯马，东至河南月山。进入汛期，侯月铁路柏枝隧道上方发现岩石脱落险情。为保证铁路安全运行，抢险人员从山顶垂降，对危险岩石进行“外科手术”：大块岩石用灌注膨胀水泥的方式将其破碎，小块岩石则使用人力击碎。戳↓致敬！@新华网
*CCTV News
31 minutes ago from weibo.com*
[They are the "surgeons" of the cliff] Houyue Railway, from Houma in Shanxi in the west to Yueshan in Henan in the east. In the flood season, the rock fell off and is a dangers above the Baizhi Tunnel of Houyue Railway. In order to ensure the safe operation of the railway, these workers hang down from the top of the mountain and perform “surgical operations” on dangerous rocks: large rocks are broken by injecting cement for expansion cracking, and small rocks are crushed by humans. Salute!

























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China develops super railway with test speed of 1,500 kph*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/20 21:33:42
> 
> *Speed will exceed Hyperloop developed by US industrialist Elon Musk*
> China is developing a super high-speed rail system that could reach speeds of up to 1,500 kilometers an hour, a move China is making to compete with Elon Musk's Hyperloop, an expert said.
> 
> Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province is developing a railway test platform that would allow trains to travel as fast as 1,500 kilometers an hour, said Zhang Weihua, a professor at the university, at the 2018 World Transport Convention on Tuesday, the Beijing-based Science and Technology Daily reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The test platform is a 1,500-meter vacuum tunnel that can run experiments under various magnetic levitation conditions. The test speed will exceed the speed of sound and could theoretically reach 1,500 kilometers an hour, Zhang said.
> 
> Tests are expected to begin in April 2021 after the initial construction, the report said.
> 
> The system hopes to compete with the high-speed rail Hyperloop introduced by US industrialist Elon Musk, Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Wednesday.
> 
> "Musk was playing down China's high speed railway by bringing up the concept of a super high-speed railway capable of running up to 1,200 kilometers an hour… China has now answered the call by announcing one capable of 1,500," Sun said.
> 
> At the same time, the world's fastest test line for vacuum high temperature superconducting magnetic levitation model trains is being built in Chengdu and is expected to be completed by the end of this year, Science and Technology Daily reported.
> 
> The test line will reportedly allow trains to travel at 400 kilometers an hour, faster than a similar test conducted by Hyperloop. The latter only reached 387 kilometers an hour.
> 
> The test line will contribute to the future test platform, as the experiment will be based on a mature vacuum technology and high temperature superconducting magnetic levitation technology, which will allow high speeds when traveling and stability when docked.
> 
> Although the development of the super high-speed railway is remarkable, China should still focus on improving current high-speed railways, as challenges in intellectualization, maintenance and lowering cost performance have a more practical impact on people's lives, Sun added.
> 
> China owns 25,000 kilometers of high-speed railway with 5,200 trains traveling at designed speeds of 350 to 380 kilometers an hour by the end of 2017, the newspaper said
> 
> "Safety should always come first… And cost performance should also be considered," Sun said, stressing the experimental nature of the super high-speed railway.


*Fast forward button pressed on railroad technology*
By OUYANG SHIJIA, ZHONG NAN and LUO WANGSHU | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-13 01:45
















Deng Zigang, a professor from Southwest Jiaotong University, tests an ultra-high-speed high-temperature superconductor maglev. CHINA DAILY
*
Hyperloop system aims to reach speeds of up to 1,500 km/h*

It takes several hours to travel by car from Hollywood to the Napa Valley in Northern California, considered one of the world's premier wine regions.

But if the dream of business magnate and Tesla CEO Elon Musk is realized, travel time between Los Angeles and San Francisco — which is beside wine county — will be reduced to just 35 minutes.

Musk wants to build a hyperloop rail system that would operate at a top speed of 1,200 kilometers per hour.

Ambitious as this project is, Chinese scientists are planning an ultrafast rail transportation system of their own that would run at up to 1,500 km/h.

This would make it possible to enjoy wine in the Napa Valley at midday and, for example, watch a baseball game just three hours later in New York City.

Zhang Weihua and his team at Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, are building a high-tech tube transportation system to test methods of carrying commuters and cargo at ultrafast speeds. This will be tested at speeds of up to 1,500 km/h. The top speed is expected to be reached in April 2021.

The hyperloop idea was first proposed by Musk in 2013, but was met with a mix of enthusiasm and skepticism.

Unlike ordinary trains and tracks exposed to the atmosphere, trains operating on this system would run inside a partial vacuum. The prototype loop can raise a train above ground and enable it to run inside the tube without air resistance.

Other countries, such as France and Japan, are also speeding up their research on ultrafast trains.

"Speed has become the focus of competition," Zhang said.

Once it has been completed — in less than three years according to Zhang — all types of ultra-high-speed maglev transportation tests can be carried out, including those on high- and low-temperature superconductor maglevs.

A prototype was built to one-tenth the scale of the proposed train, he said.



Deng Zigang, a professor from Southwest Jiaotong University, tests an ultra-high-speed high-temperature superconductor maglev. CHINA DAILY

While this system remains a target for the future, Zhang and his team have made significant progress recently and may even break a world speed record this year.

The research team is building a test line for a high-temperature superconductor maglev train in Chengdu.

The train, which will operate in a vacuum tube, is expected to undergo engineering tests this year, with speeds reaching 400 km/h, a world record for its type.

Technologies for the hyperloop system can be used in many industries, such as aerospace, railway transportation, new materials, next-generation engines and nuclear power generation, as well as in the military, said Sun Fuquan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development.

Sun said it will not be easy for manufacturers worldwide to develop a transportation system with speeds of between 1,000 km/h and 1,500 km/h. They will need to team up with many companies and research and financial institutions from China and abroad. A large number of patents in related fields will be required.

"It will feature a transport system that reduces air resistance in a low-vacuum environment, has a supersonic shape, and reduces resistance via magnetic suspension," he said.

The current record is held by Hyperloop One, a company in the United States, which logged a speed of 387 km/h in December.

China is stepping up measures to make the hyperloop system a reality, enlisting a US startup to build the superfast vacuum tube transportation system in Tongren, a city in the southwestern province of Gui-zhou.



A model of a bullet train is displayed at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, a wholly owned subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp. MAI TIAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Hyperloop Transportation Technologies, a company in California working on the concept of an ultra-high-speed hyperloop, signed a deal last month to build the superfast track with Tongren Transport and Tourism Investment Group, a company controlled by the Tongren government.

The route is expected to cover an initial distance of 10 km from the city to Tongren Fenghuang Airport, with an estimated investment of 2 billion yuan ($293 million).

During the second phase, the hyperloop project will extend from the city to Mount Fanjing in Tongren, covering 50 km, a distance suitable for commercial operation. Investment is set to rise to more than 10 billion yuan.

To implement the project, HTT and the Tongren government will set up a joint venture to build the hyperloop system.

It is the first deal signed by HTT with China, and marks the company's next significant step in taking a foothold in the country, a market with substantial infrastructure spending.

HTT CEO Dirk Ahlborn said: "In response to the rapidly growing urban population, China spends more than $300 billion on infrastructure construction annually. Our cooperation with a wide range of countries has proved that the superfast tube system will be a workable plan."

He expects HTT to play a bigger role in helping China to broaden its links with the rest of the world.

Tongren has partnered with the China Railway Fifth Survey and Design Institute Group Co and China Railway Maglev Transportation Investment & Construction Co to contribute 50 percent of the financing for the project. The remaining 50 percent will be provided by HTT.

The company will provide the technology and essential equipment, while the Tongren government will help the joint venture to certify the tube, establish the project and draw up regulations for the new technology.

Chen Changxu, Party chief of Tongren, said: "The super-high-speed hyperloop will be faster and cleaner, which will reduce energy consumption. Tongren used to be a less-developed area. The development of information and transportation will improve this situation, and the superfast hyperloop will be a major change to local transportation."

Wang Mengshu, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it will create jobs not only for Tongren but the entire country to supply infrastructure and technical materials such as electronic components, wiring, construction machinery and pipelines for the project.

Earlier this year, HTT also signed deals to build commercial hyperloop systems in Abu Dhabi, the capital of the United Arab Emirates, and in Ukraine.

Ahlborn said, "This year, we started the commercialization of our technology with a focus on regulations, which are the biggest hurdle remaining to bringing this new mode of transportation to the world."

The concept of a super maglev train system is an attempt to change a market dominated by bullet trains running on ground-level tracks.

High-speed rail transportation has been one of the most impressive areas in which China has made progress. In recent years, the country has built the world's largest high-speed rail network and become a world leader in providing globally competitive high-speed products and services.

By the end of last year, China's high-speed rail network had reached 25,000 km, accounting for nearly two-thirds of the world's total. The nation's railway network spans 127,000 km.



A Southwest Jiaotong University student displays a model of a high-temperature superconductor maglev. YI HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

China is also looking to CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, a wholly owned subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp — the largest rolling stock manufacturer by asset value in the world — to develop the prototype for a high-speed maglev train that could run at speeds of 600 km/h by 2020.

If put into commercial service, the train could shorten the journey time between Beijing and Shanghai to just over two hours from four-and-a-half hours. The high-speed trains operating on this route run at speeds of up to 350 km/h.

The country is also working on high-speed trains that could reach speeds of 400 km/h for the Moscow to Kazan line in Russia. The proposed 770-km line, which is planned to be operational by 2020, would span seven regions with a total population of more than 25 million.

Ever-faster speeds are being demanded, and this is why China has joined the global race to build the superfast hyperloop system.

Experts have urged the country to put more resources into the research and development of high-speed maglev train technologies to further compete with established foreign rivals amid fierce competition for export orders.

Zhao Jian, a professor of rail transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University, said: "Even though German and Canadian train makers were previously trying to hold back China's market expansion in developing wheel technology-based high-speed trains, they have failed. Also, none of them is capable of competing with China in the field of high-speed maglev trains, judging by their research and development resources."

However, Zhao said Japan remains a strong rival in both bullet train operation and development and high-speed maglev train technologies. It plans to put its 500 km/h maglev trains into operation by 2027.

"In addition to developing the hyperloop system, China must make a breakthrough to develop maglev trains that can run at 600 km/h, to ensure it can hold a decent market share globally in the long term," Zhao said.

Japanese-made maglev trains can reach a maximum speed of 603 km/h, while those designed in Germany can travel at 505 km/h.

Contact the writer at ouyangshijia@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> *Fast forward button pressed on railroad technology*
> By OUYANG SHIJIA, ZHONG NAN and LUO WANGSHU | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-13 01:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deng Zigang, a professor from Southwest Jiaotong University, tests an ultra-high-speed high-temperature superconductor maglev. CHINA DAILY
> *
> Hyperloop system aims to reach speeds of up to 1,500 km/h*
> 
> It takes several hours to travel by car from Hollywood to the Napa Valley in Northern California, considered one of the world's premier wine regions.
> 
> But if the dream of business magnate and Tesla CEO Elon Musk is realized, travel time between Los Angeles and San Francisco — which is beside wine county — will be reduced to just 35 minutes.
> 
> Musk wants to build a hyperloop rail system that would operate at a top speed of 1,200 kilometers per hour.
> 
> Ambitious as this project is, Chinese scientists are planning an ultrafast rail transportation system of their own that would run at up to 1,500 km/h.
> 
> This would make it possible to enjoy wine in the Napa Valley at midday and, for example, watch a baseball game just three hours later in New York City.
> 
> Zhang Weihua and his team at Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, are building a high-tech tube transportation system to test methods of carrying commuters and cargo at ultrafast speeds. This will be tested at speeds of up to 1,500 km/h. The top speed is expected to be reached in April 2021.
> 
> The hyperloop idea was first proposed by Musk in 2013, but was met with a mix of enthusiasm and skepticism.
> 
> Unlike ordinary trains and tracks exposed to the atmosphere, trains operating on this system would run inside a partial vacuum. The prototype loop can raise a train above ground and enable it to run inside the tube without air resistance.
> 
> Other countries, such as France and Japan, are also speeding up their research on ultrafast trains.
> 
> "Speed has become the focus of competition," Zhang said.
> 
> Once it has been completed — in less than three years according to Zhang — all types of ultra-high-speed maglev transportation tests can be carried out, including those on high- and low-temperature superconductor maglevs.
> 
> A prototype was built to one-tenth the scale of the proposed train, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Deng Zigang, a professor from Southwest Jiaotong University, tests an ultra-high-speed high-temperature superconductor maglev. CHINA DAILY
> 
> While this system remains a target for the future, Zhang and his team have made significant progress recently and may even break a world speed record this year.
> 
> The research team is building a test line for a high-temperature superconductor maglev train in Chengdu.
> 
> The train, which will operate in a vacuum tube, is expected to undergo engineering tests this year, with speeds reaching 400 km/h, a world record for its type.
> 
> Technologies for the hyperloop system can be used in many industries, such as aerospace, railway transportation, new materials, next-generation engines and nuclear power generation, as well as in the military, said Sun Fuquan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development.
> 
> Sun said it will not be easy for manufacturers worldwide to develop a transportation system with speeds of between 1,000 km/h and 1,500 km/h. They will need to team up with many companies and research and financial institutions from China and abroad. A large number of patents in related fields will be required.
> 
> "It will feature a transport system that reduces air resistance in a low-vacuum environment, has a supersonic shape, and reduces resistance via magnetic suspension," he said.
> 
> The current record is held by Hyperloop One, a company in the United States, which logged a speed of 387 km/h in December.
> 
> China is stepping up measures to make the hyperloop system a reality, enlisting a US startup to build the superfast vacuum tube transportation system in Tongren, a city in the southwestern province of Gui-zhou.
> 
> 
> 
> A model of a bullet train is displayed at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, a wholly owned subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp. MAI TIAN/FOR CHINA DAILY
> 
> Hyperloop Transportation Technologies, a company in California working on the concept of an ultra-high-speed hyperloop, signed a deal last month to build the superfast track with Tongren Transport and Tourism Investment Group, a company controlled by the Tongren government.
> 
> The route is expected to cover an initial distance of 10 km from the city to Tongren Fenghuang Airport, with an estimated investment of 2 billion yuan ($293 million).
> 
> During the second phase, the hyperloop project will extend from the city to Mount Fanjing in Tongren, covering 50 km, a distance suitable for commercial operation. Investment is set to rise to more than 10 billion yuan.
> 
> To implement the project, HTT and the Tongren government will set up a joint venture to build the hyperloop system.
> 
> It is the first deal signed by HTT with China, and marks the company's next significant step in taking a foothold in the country, a market with substantial infrastructure spending.
> 
> HTT CEO Dirk Ahlborn said: "In response to the rapidly growing urban population, China spends more than $300 billion on infrastructure construction annually. Our cooperation with a wide range of countries has proved that the superfast tube system will be a workable plan."
> 
> He expects HTT to play a bigger role in helping China to broaden its links with the rest of the world.
> 
> Tongren has partnered with the China Railway Fifth Survey and Design Institute Group Co and China Railway Maglev Transportation Investment & Construction Co to contribute 50 percent of the financing for the project. The remaining 50 percent will be provided by HTT.
> 
> The company will provide the technology and essential equipment, while the Tongren government will help the joint venture to certify the tube, establish the project and draw up regulations for the new technology.
> 
> Chen Changxu, Party chief of Tongren, said: "The super-high-speed hyperloop will be faster and cleaner, which will reduce energy consumption. Tongren used to be a less-developed area. The development of information and transportation will improve this situation, and the superfast hyperloop will be a major change to local transportation."
> 
> Wang Mengshu, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it will create jobs not only for Tongren but the entire country to supply infrastructure and technical materials such as electronic components, wiring, construction machinery and pipelines for the project.
> 
> Earlier this year, HTT also signed deals to build commercial hyperloop systems in Abu Dhabi, the capital of the United Arab Emirates, and in Ukraine.
> 
> Ahlborn said, "This year, we started the commercialization of our technology with a focus on regulations, which are the biggest hurdle remaining to bringing this new mode of transportation to the world."
> 
> The concept of a super maglev train system is an attempt to change a market dominated by bullet trains running on ground-level tracks.
> 
> High-speed rail transportation has been one of the most impressive areas in which China has made progress. In recent years, the country has built the world's largest high-speed rail network and become a world leader in providing globally competitive high-speed products and services.
> 
> By the end of last year, China's high-speed rail network had reached 25,000 km, accounting for nearly two-thirds of the world's total. The nation's railway network spans 127,000 km.
> 
> 
> 
> A Southwest Jiaotong University student displays a model of a high-temperature superconductor maglev. YI HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY
> 
> China is also looking to CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, a wholly owned subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp — the largest rolling stock manufacturer by asset value in the world — to develop the prototype for a high-speed maglev train that could run at speeds of 600 km/h by 2020.
> 
> If put into commercial service, the train could shorten the journey time between Beijing and Shanghai to just over two hours from four-and-a-half hours. The high-speed trains operating on this route run at speeds of up to 350 km/h.
> 
> The country is also working on high-speed trains that could reach speeds of 400 km/h for the Moscow to Kazan line in Russia. The proposed 770-km line, which is planned to be operational by 2020, would span seven regions with a total population of more than 25 million.
> 
> Ever-faster speeds are being demanded, and this is why China has joined the global race to build the superfast hyperloop system.
> 
> Experts have urged the country to put more resources into the research and development of high-speed maglev train technologies to further compete with established foreign rivals amid fierce competition for export orders.
> 
> Zhao Jian, a professor of rail transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University, said: "Even though German and Canadian train makers were previously trying to hold back China's market expansion in developing wheel technology-based high-speed trains, they have failed. Also, none of them is capable of competing with China in the field of high-speed maglev trains, judging by their research and development resources."
> 
> However, Zhao said Japan remains a strong rival in both bullet train operation and development and high-speed maglev train technologies. It plans to put its 500 km/h maglev trains into operation by 2027.
> 
> "In addition to developing the hyperloop system, China must make a breakthrough to develop maglev trains that can run at 600 km/h, to ensure it can hold a decent market share globally in the long term," Zhao said.
> 
> Japanese-made maglev trains can reach a maximum speed of 603 km/h, while those designed in Germany can travel at 505 km/h.
> 
> Contact the writer at ouyangshijia@chinadaily.com.cn


Probably won't happen. Too many companies involved. All US president has to do is stop US company from building the hyperloop and China dream is back to square one like ZTE and semiconductor.


----------



## JSCh

*Trial run of Hong Kong Section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-17 14:47:29|Editor: Li Xia




The trial run of the Hong Kong Section of XRL has been completed on Thursday. The 26-km Hong Kong section of the XRL links up Hong Kong with the mega high-speed rail network of the Chinese mainland. (Xinhua/Lui Siu Wai)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Trial run of Hong Kong Section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link completed*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-17 14:47:29|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trial run of the Hong Kong Section of XRL has been completed on Thursday. The 26-km Hong Kong section of the XRL links up Hong Kong with the mega high-speed rail network of the Chinese mainland. (Xinhua/Lui Siu Wai)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Hong Kong section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway to be operational next month*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-23 19:30:35|Editor: mmm







Secretary for Transport and Housing of the Hong Kong Sepcial Administrative Region (HKSAR) government Frank Chan Fan (2nd R) attends a press conference on the operating arrangements for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 23, 2018. Chan announced Thursday that the operating arrangements for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) would be commissioned on Sept. 23 to connect with the national high-speed rail network, offering direct trains to 44 destinations. (Xinhua/Liu Yongdong)

HONG KONG, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- A transport official of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government said on Thursday that the Hong Kong section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway will start operation on Sept. 23.

Secretary for Transport and Housing of the HKSAR government Frank Chan told a press conference that the cross-border high-speed railway will offer direct services to 44 mainland destinations, among which 38 to be long-haul destinations.

According to Chan, the first train will depart at 7 a.m. local time on Sept. 23 from Hong Kong's West Kowloon station to Shenzhenbei station, with the price of the second-class train ticket to be at 86 Hong Kong dollars (about 10.96 U.S. dollars) for the 26-km section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Sunday, August 26, 2018, 10:43
*HK shows great enthusiasm for 1st high-speed railway*
By Xinhua



The Hong Kong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link will start operation on Sept 23 this year. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

HONG KONG - "It's a milestone in Hong Kong's transportation. I'm looking forward to visiting the station and its facilities," said Hong Kong resident Mr Wan, who had waited for more than two hours to get tickets to visit the Hong Kong West Kowloon Station, terminus to the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL).

The West Kowloon Station will be open to public next week before the Hong Kong's first XRL section, which will link Hong Kong with the mega high-speed rail network of the mainland, starts operation on Sept 23. A large number of Hong Kong people lined up to get free-admission tickets for visit on Saturday.

*PHOTOS: **Tickets for West Kowloon Station open days snapped up quick* 

Wan and his wife were among the early birds who arrived at the distribution point in Heng Fa Chuen on the Hong Kong Island as early as 6 am local time to get the tickets. The first ticket was handed out at around 8:30 am, half an hour earlier than originally planned to facilitate the crowd flow.

The MTR finished distributing all 20,000 tickets before noon.



Mr Lee poses with admission tickets to the open days of the Hong Kong West Kowloon Station. He was at the head of the queue for the distribution of the free admission tickets at Fo Tan Railway House, Hong Kong on Aug 25, 2018. (EDMOND TANG / CHINA DAILY)

"I'm curious about how the station really looks like," said elementary student Attalas Lam, who said he was interested in railways and it was worth the waiting time even though he needed to get up much earlier than he did during school days.

A shopping mall in Tseung Kwan O, New Territories of Hong Kong, was another ticket distribution point also with swarming crowds.

*READ MORE: **High-speed trains to go even faster*

Mrs Wong and her family fetched their tickets after lining up for 1.5 hours.

"My son is fascinated with railways and that's why I'm here," said Wong, a working mom from the tourism sector, who expected the XRL to bring more tourists to Hong Kong.

*ALSO READ: **5 steps before boarding for HK high-speed rail passengers*



Passengers take a ride on the high-speed rail during a media preview of Hong Kong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link on Aug 16, 2018. (ROY LIU / CHINA DAILY)​
The cross-border high-speed railway will offer direct services to 44 mainland destinations, among which 38 to be long-haul.

*READ MORE: **All aboard: China's high-speed rail 10 years on*

Frank Chan, Secretary for Transport and Housing of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region government, said earlier that the commissioning of the XRL can enhance the long-term development opportunities for sustainable growth in trades including tourism, commerce and professional services.



A staff poses for photos during a media preview of Hong Kong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link on Aug 16, 2018. (ROY LIU / CHINA DAILY)

Lau Kook-yuk, 78, was excited about the West Kowloon Station visit. She told Xinhua that she had always wanted to travel to Beijing and the high-speed railway was a better option for her besides taking a flight.

Lau, a retired teacher, also hoped the XRL would encourage more young people in Hong Kong to travel across the mainland so as to learn more about the development of the motherland. 



Francis Li (3rd right), Chief of Operating of MTR, poses for photos with train crew and station staff during a media preview of Hong Kong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link on Aug 16, 2018. (ROY LIU / CHINA DAILY)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Monday, September 10, 2018, 12:04
*HK high-speed rail ticket sales kick off at West Kowloon Station*
By chinadailyasia.com





People queue up to buy tickets for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link at the West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong, Sept 10, 2018. (EDMOND TANG / CHINA DAILY)





A man joins the queue to buy tickets for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link at the West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong, Sept 10, 2018. (EDMOND TANG / CHINA DAILY)





A man holds up tickets for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link as he poses for a photo with Lincoln Leong (center), MTR Corporation's chief executive officer, and Adi Lau (left), MTR Corporation's operations director, at the West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong, Sept 10, 2018. (EDMOND TANG / CHINA DAILY)





This Sept 10, 2018 photo shows customers buying tickets for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link at the purchasing counters in West Kowloon Station, Hong Kong. (EDMOND TANG / CHINA DAILY)





China Daily Hong Kong staff pose for a photo with their tickets for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link at the West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong, Sept 10, 2018. (EDMOND TANG / CHINA DAILY)​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*World's top trains roll on Chinese wheels*
By Zhu Lixin in Hefei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-09-10 10:24















A quality-control engineer inspects a high-speed train wheel at the plant of Ma Steel in Ma'anshan, East China's Anhui province. [Photo by Zhang Mingwei/For China Daily]

Deutsche Bahn's new order confirms Ma Steel products' quality, supremacy

A shipment of 160 Chinese-manufactured high-speed train wheels arrived in Germany on July 20, according to exporter Ma'anshan Iron & Steel Group, more widely known as Magang Group or Ma Steel.

Based in Ma'anshan city of East China's Anhui province, Ma Steel is the first Chinese company to export high-speed train wheels.

The deal for wheels was signed between Ma Steel and German railway company Deutsche Bahn or DB AG in the second half of 2017. The Chinese wheels will be used in the latter's ICE high-speed trains.

"The exported wheels, which will meet the repairing need of different models of ICE trains, permit speeds up to 320 kilometers per hour," said Liu Liu, deputy director of the quality supervision department of Ma Steel's train wheel and axle sector.

Production of the wheels is carried out by Ma'anshan Iron& Steel Co Ltd, a publicly traded company controlled by the Ma Steel group. Its shares are listed in both the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong.

The wheels were first delivered to France at the end of May and later re-packaged at Valdunes, a France-based high-speed train wheel manufacturer and subsidiary of Ma Steel, according to Liu.

"They were manufactured in our Ma'anshan-based plant, whose packaging process is different from DB's requirement," said Liu.

Ma Steel acquired Valdunes in 2014 for 13 million euros ($14,69 million), after the French company entered a bankruptcy restructuring process. Ma Steel's acquisition saved 487 jobs.

Specializing in the design and manufacture of wheels, axle-and-wheels sets (two wheels and an axle), Valdunes is the sole supplier of these sets for TGV high-speed trains, holders of the world rail trial speed record of 574.8 km per hour.

Ma Steel became DB's first Chinese train wheel supplier in 2009 to provide 300 wheels for cargo trains.

Orders from DB has been steadily rising since then. A previous media report said by June of 2015, Ma Steel had shipped over 10,000 wheels for passenger and cargo trains of DB.

Heike Hanagarth, board member of DB, had told Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung, a German newspaper, that a part of the company's demand for train wheels sets - 35,000 annually - would be met by its Chinese partners beginning 2017.



A worker of Valdunes, a French high-speed train wheel manufacturer, repackages the Ma Steel high-speed train wheels to be shipped to Germany. [Photo provided to China Daily]

In November 2017, Ma Steel bagged a new order from DB to provide 4,200 wheel sets for its trains. Another 1,500 sets were then added to the deal. The recently exported high-speed train wheels were not included in the order for wheel sets, said Liu.

"Germany enjoys a large railway network and has many world-leading railway companies. As a leading company in the country, DB is very strict about product quality, so cooperation with the company is a good testimony to our strengths," said Liu.

As one of China's largest steel makers, Ma Steel is the country's first train wheel manufacturer and has exported train wheels to over 70 countries and regions, most of which are participating in the China-led Belt and Road Initiative.

Though wheel manufacturing consumes just 2 to 3 percent of Ma Steel's iron and steel production, it has been one of the most profitable components of the group for decades.

Train wheels are now a major part of the group's business. It supplies 90 percent of the wheels for the cars of China's traditional non-high-speed trains.

With the rapid development of China's high-speed railway systems, both at home and abroad, Ma Steel is aiming to seize a significant market share in the emerging and rapidly developing market.

Ma Steel signed an agreement in 2012 with the China Academy of Railway Sciences, the top railway research and development body, to import and localize manufacturing for heavy-load locomotive wheels and wheels for high-speed trains traveling faster than 250 km/h.

It has also completed a 600,000-kilometer test at the China Railway Test and Certification Center to supply wheels for China's high-speed rail network, the largest in the world.

Ma Steel's wheels have been applied in part in China's two models of high-speed trains since 2015, while most of the trains still rely on imported wheels.

The country launched the Fuxing, or Rejuvenation, high-speed trains, which are entirely designed and manufactured in China and use Ma Steel's wheels.

In a previous media report, Ma Steel executives said the group will build high-speed train wheels into a new engine of growth in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China becomes world’s first country with complete high-speed rail network*
(People's Daily Online) 08:57, September 14, 2018





China’s “four vertical and four horizontal high-speed railway network” has almost been completed, making China the world’s first country with a complete high-speed rail network in operation, said a report released by the National Bureau of Statistics on Sept. 12, Workers’ Daily reported.

The report said that China’s total railway line mileage reached 127,000 kilometers by the end of 2017, up 145.6 percent from 1978, with an average annual growth of 2.3 percent. The distance of China’s high-speed rail hit 25,200 kilometers, topping the global chart.

The figure for electrified railways and double-track rail in China is currently 86,600 and 71,800 kilometers, accounting for 68.2 percent and 56.5 percent of the country’s total railway mileage, ranking first and second in the world respectively, according to the report.

The report also pointed out that high-speed rail not only brings convenience to people’s lives, but also promotes sharing of regional resources and coordinates development of many financial circles, such as the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei economic circle and the Pearl River Delta economic circle.

Additionally, the report noted that China’s total expressway coverage reached 136,400 kilometers by the end of 2017, ranking first in the world, covering 97 percent of cities with a population of 200,000 or above. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040651390199193600*People's Daily,China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
“Four vertical and four horizontal high-speed railway network” will make China the world’s first country with a complete high-speed rail network in operation, said a recent report released by the National Bureau of Statistics





1:20 AM - 15 Sep 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

JSCh said:


> The report said that China’s total railway line mileage reached 127,000 kilometers by the end of 2017



Does this figure include the various metro lines in the cities?


----------



## hiseen

Realtalk108 said:


> Does this figure include the various metro lines in the cities?


Barring, Chinese high speed rail a railway designed at a speed of more than 200KM/h.
lines in the cities system is another system, half the speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China tests longest high-speed railway in cold northeastern region*
New China TV
Published on Sep 16, 2018

China is expected to open its longest high-speed railway in a northeastern area neighboring Siberia. The 343-kilometer line links Harbin with Jiamusi, both in Heilongjiang Province. It has been undergoing tests for four months. It is designed for both passenger and freight transportation with a speed of 200 km per hour. It will shorten the travel time between Harbin and Jiamusi by train to 110 minutes from about 360 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042238635397931009

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043027043384885249*People's Daily,China *‏Verified account @PDChina 1 hour ago
China's fatest train service #Fuxing has welcomed 76 million trips one year into its official launch on the Beijing-Shanghai line, with an occupation rate of 82.7%. Fuxing trains are now running on 25 #highspeedrail lines, connecting 23 provincial capitals in #China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Hong Kong section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway to be operational next month*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-23 19:30:35|Editor: mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary for Transport and Housing of the Hong Kong Sepcial Administrative Region (HKSAR) government Frank Chan Fan (2nd R) attends a press conference on the operating arrangements for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 23, 2018. Chan announced Thursday that the operating arrangements for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL) would be commissioned on Sept. 23 to connect with the national high-speed rail network, offering direct trains to 44 destinations. (Xinhua/Liu Yongdong)
> 
> HONG KONG, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- A transport official of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government said on Thursday that the Hong Kong section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway will start operation on Sept. 23.
> 
> Secretary for Transport and Housing of the HKSAR government Frank Chan told a press conference that the cross-border high-speed railway will offer direct services to 44 mainland destinations, among which 38 to be long-haul destinations.
> 
> According to Chan, the first train will depart at 7 a.m. local time on Sept. 23 from Hong Kong's West Kowloon station to Shenzhenbei station, with the price of the second-class train ticket to be at 86 Hong Kong dollars (about 10.96 U.S. dollars) for the 26-km section.






*Opening ceremony of Mainland-HK high speed rail held*
China Daily Asia
Published on Sep 21, 2018

Government leaders from Hong Kong and Guangdong province officiated at the opening ceremony for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL), held at Hong Kong’s West Kowloon Station Saturday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Opening ceremony of Mainland-HK high speed rail held*
> China Daily Asia
> Published on Sep 21, 2018
> 
> Government leaders from Hong Kong and Guangdong province officiated at the opening ceremony for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL), held at Hong Kong’s West Kowloon Station Saturday morning.



China is growing smaller as HSR links and ties the remote parts into one giant national network of fast, convenient and quality transportation.

Please add Taiwan to the network and the web is complete more or less

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> China is growing smaller as HSR links and ties the remote parts into one giant national network of fast, convenient and quality transportation.
> 
> Please add Taiwan to the network and the web is complete more or less


Will trial Hainan Island-Guangdong HSR link first then use that know-how for Taiwan Province!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Will trial Hainan Island-Guangdong HSR link first then use that know-how for Taiwan Province!



Wow, then Hainan development would explode (already a great, developed province).

Such a link with Mainland China would make life so easier and translate into greater economic and social activity on both sides. 

For such a project to realize, there would not be even necessary to change the status quo, just change the present irrational administration in Taiwan with a better one, and rail connectivity would not be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*18 September, first day after the typhoon 
Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR











*



Realtalk108 said:


> Does this figure include the various metro lines in the cities?


Excluded.

Different authority, railway by the state, metro run by respective city governments

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China tests longest high-speed railway in cold northeastern region*
> New China TV
> Published on Sep 16, 2018
> 
> China is expected to open its longest high-speed railway in a northeastern area neighboring Siberia. The 343-kilometer line links Harbin with Jiamusi, both in Heilongjiang Province. It has been undergoing tests for four months. It is designed for both passenger and freight transportation with a speed of 200 km per hour. It will shorten the travel time between Harbin and Jiamusi by train to 110 minutes from about 360 minutes.


*Express railway line begins operation in NE China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-30 20:48:32|Editor: ZX




HARBIN, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- An express railway line started operation on Sunday in northeast China, linking the cities of Harbin and Jiamusi in Heilongjiang Province.

The 344-km line, built in a region where the temperature can be as low as minus 40 degrees Celsius in winter, is designed to allow trains to run at 200 km per hour, cutting the travel time to 123 minutes from about 344 minutes, said the China Railway Harbin Group.

Construction of the railway line started in July 2014 as one of the key projects included in China's mid-and-long term railway network scheme. Trials of the railway line were launched in May this year.

China's railway network is expected to hit 175,000 km in length by 2025, compared with 127,000 km of operating tracks by the end of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*New record! China puts into use homemade bridge-building machine*
New China TV
Published on Oct 1, 2018

A massive bridge-building machine, designed and built by China, has been put into use. It can place a 1,000-tonne beam between two support pillars 40 meters apart, breaking the world record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese maglev train capable of travelling at 600km/h on track for 2020 test run as design completed | South China Morning Post*
News confirmed by Liang Jianying of state-owned CRRC Qingdao Sifang, the first and only female chief engineer in China’s high-speed train manufacturing industry

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 02 October, 2018, 7:00am
UPDATED : Tuesday, 02 October, 2018, 10:59am




Su Xinqi
sue.su@scmp.com

The design for the prototype of China’s first maglev train with a top speed of 600km/h (373mph) has been completed, according to the chief engineer of the country’s leading high-speed train manufacturer.

Liang Jianying from state-owned CRRC Qingdao Sifang said: “We have completed the design for the prototype of the maglev train and started on production of parts.”

Liang was in Hong Kong and speaking on the sidelines of the InnoTech Expo organised by Our Hong Kong Foundation – a think tank set up by former chief executive Tung Chee-hwa – on Friday.

Although the train is designed to hit a top speed of 600km/h, she said the company was aiming for a “maximum operating speed” of 550km/h.

The train and a comprehensive maglev transport system around it are expected to fill the service gap between the high-speed rail network and aviation. High-speed trains usually operate at speeds of between 200km/h and 400km/h.






Maglev technology moves trains on magnetic fields. Because there is no contact with the tracks and the trains ‘float’, they can travel at higher speeds without friction.

*China starts trial run of first home-designed and built maglev rail line*
The maglev system was a key project under China’s 13th five-year economic and social development plan rolled out in 2016. As a subsidiary of China’s largest train maker CRRC, Qingdao Sifang has been tasked to complete the first model and a 5km test rail by 2020.

The company is a leading developer and manufacturer of high-speed trains in China, including being behind the Vibrant Express and Fuxing Express running on the recently launched Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link, which connects Hong Kong to the mainland.

Liang said the escalating US-China trade war would not harm the development of China’s high-speed train industry.

“We indeed conduct global procurement of parts for our trains but only a very small portion is bought from the United States,” said Liang, who has been overseeing major high-speed train designs in Qingdao Sifang since 2006.

“Moreover, we can find substitutes on the mainland,” she added.

Liang also emphasised China has mastered many critical technologies in designing high-speed trains since the country launched its industry with models and parts imported from Japan in 2004.

“Our strategy has been one with three steps: import advance technologies from foreign countries, digest and absorb, and eventually develop our own innovations,” Liang said.


Liang and her team built model CRH380A, which has a top speed of 380km/h and has been widely used in China’s high-speed rail network. It was developed after two rounds of intellectual property rights examination in the US in 2010 and 2015.






“More than 930 items of intellectual property were confirmed without any infringement,” Liang said. “This marks our comprehensive grasp of the technologies.”

By the end of 2017, the high-speed rail network on the mainland spanned 25,000km – the longest in the world.

Liang, 46, is the first and only female chief engineer in China’s high-speed train manufacturing industry.

“For engineers, to pursue higher speed on the basis of safety is an eternal goal,” Liang said.

She said Qingdao Sifang had sent engineers to the Shek Kong Depot of Hong Kong’s MTR Corporation to help monitor the high-speed train operation but did not disclose how long they would stay.

“For all the trains we make, we will provide supporting services throughout their life cycle, which is 25 years,” Liang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*10 years Beijing-Tianjin Intercity HSR
2008-2018

City of Tianjin








City of Beijing






*
@powastick @TaiShang @Daniel808 @anant_s @shadows888 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*WOW*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cybernetics

This Hong Kong lady is now a driver for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong HSR. She was previously a Hong Kong metro driver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Opening ceremony of Mainland-HK high speed rail held*
> China Daily Asia
> Published on Sep 21, 2018
> 
> Government leaders from Hong Kong and Guangdong province officiated at the opening ceremony for the Hong Kong Section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link (XRL), held at Hong Kong’s West Kowloon Station Saturday morning.


*High-speed rail sees 880,000 passenger trips between mainland, Hong Kong in two weeks*
新华社| 2018-10-07 23:17:34|Editor: Liangyu




HONG KONG, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- The newly-launched high-speed rail between the mainland and Hong Kong has recorded about 880,000 passenger trips since put into use two weeks ago, the rail service operator MTR Corporation said on Sunday.

Since the commencement of its service on Sept. 23, the Hong Kong Section of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link has witnessed about 880,000 passenger trips to and from Hong Kong West Kowloon Station and train service operations have been smooth, MTR said in a press release on Sunday night.

During the National Day and related holiday period alone, namely from Sept. 28 to Oct. 7, the high-speed rail served a total of around 650,000 passenger journeys between Hong Kong and different cities in the Chinese mainland.

The cumulative number of tickets sold, including those sold in the pre-sale period, has exceeded 1 million.

"The high-speed rail provides comfortable and convenient cross-boundary train services for passengers travelling between Hong Kong and mainland cities," MTR CEO Lincoln Leong said, adding that "train services have been generally smooth since service commencement."

The cross-boundary high-speed rail connects Hong Kong with 44 stations in the Chinese mainland without interchange, including six short-haul stations and 38 long-haul stations.

The National Day holiday came shortly after the opening of the high-speed rail and was a great challenge to the new railway, MTR Operations Director Adi Lau said, adding that MTR set up a special task force operating every day during the early days of operations at Hong Kong West Kowloon Station to respond immediately to different issues, including optimizing passenger flow management and queuing arrangements.

"As we are still in the early days of operations, there may still be teething issues which may cause some inconvenience to passengers. We will continue to listen to passengers' views and seek continuous improvements. Our aim is to provide passengers with high quality high-speed rail service," said Lau.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Fuxing bullet trains more intelligent in dealing with overload*
ECNS App Download





This file photo shows a Fuxing bullet train running between Beijing and Tianjin. (Photo/VCG)​
(ECNS) - Concern for a better traveling experience was the key reason behind a bullet train’s automatic warning during the National Day holiday, Science and Technology Daily reported.

High-speed train G108 urged passengers with standing room tickets to get off at Changzhou North Railway Station on Oct. 1, sparking online questions about the train’s carrying capacity.

Experts from China Railway Corp said both the Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet train and earlier version Hexie (Harmony) can accommodate a certain range of overload, but the Fuxing is armed with more advanced technologies to automatically sound alarms when the number of passengers reaches a certain threshold.

The designer of the CR400AF, a type of Fuxing train, at Chinese rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Qingdao Sifang said the train’s brake control system can adjust to the varying weight to meet safety requirements.

In theory, Fuxing trains can operate normally with 20 percent more passengers, but above that range, passengers will find the journey less comfortable, such as in air-conditioning and water supply conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Fuxing bullet trains more intelligent in dealing with overload*
> ECNS App Download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This file photo shows a Fuxing bullet train running between Beijing and Tianjin. (Photo/VCG)​
> (ECNS) - Concern for a better traveling experience was the key reason behind a bullet train’s automatic warning during the National Day holiday, Science and Technology Daily reported.
> 
> High-speed train G108 urged passengers with standing room tickets to get off at Changzhou North Railway Station on Oct. 1, sparking online questions about the train’s carrying capacity.
> 
> Experts from China Railway Corp said both the Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet train and earlier version Hexie (Harmony) can accommodate a certain range of overload, but the Fuxing is armed with more advanced technologies to automatically sound alarms when the number of passengers reaches a certain threshold.
> 
> The designer of the CR400AF, a type of Fuxing train, at Chinese rolling stock manufacturer CRRC Qingdao Sifang said the train’s brake control system can adjust to the varying weight to meet safety requirements.
> 
> In theory, Fuxing trains can operate normally with 20 percent more passengers, but above that range, passengers will find the journey less comfortable, such as in air-conditioning and water supply conditions.


Too many passengers, some trains saw 50+% more standing passengers.
Many passengers bought short-distance tickets within the 20% allowance, then prolonged the journey.
This should be banned and fined.
The extended distance should be charged 100% more.
This is not some slow-speed suburban trains like 200km/h CRH6 which is designed for more standing room.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's first firefighting train debuts in Sichuan*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-10-09 17:15


A train designed for firefighting made its first appearance in a drill in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province recently, the country's railway operator China Railway Corp's official WeChat account, chineserailways, reported.

The train, formally called a rail transit emergency comprehensive support vehicle, can run at a maximum speed of 120 kilometers per hour to reach the site of a fire using railway lines.




Besides the locomotive section, the main body was adapted from a container flat wagon, installed with fire engine equipment, two large water tanks with a total capacity of 48 cubic meters, a lighting system and other tools.

The train uses a mixture of water and fire extinguishing agent to put out a fire and its equipment can reach as far away as 485 meters.

It can also provide water to remote areas, maintenance support, and clean bridges and tunnels.



A train designed for firefighting made its first appearance in a drill in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/chineserailwas]



The main body of firefighting train is adapted from a container flat wagon. [Photo/chineserailways]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*SUPER LONG TRAINS
on freight lines*


















@TaiShang @Cybernetics @war&peace @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hongkong-Mainland China High-speed Railway Network*
Direct trains to Beijing/Shanghai/Kunming/Fuzhou/Xiamen/Wuhan/Guilin...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *SUPER LONG TRAINS
> on freight lines*
> 
> View attachment 504192
> View attachment 504191
> View attachment 504193
> View attachment 504194
> View attachment 504195
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @Cybernetics @war&peace @anant_s et al



Breath taking views!

This is my kind of photography and my kind of trains i love to watch.
Thanks for the visual treat @AndrewJin

@Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @Nilgiri Gentlemen you can see in above images use of what we refer to as MUed (*M*ultiple *U*nit) locomotive operation with double section locomotives. These images will become common in India too with use of WAG 11 and WAG 12 locomotives. & you can see the kind of long trains these can pull, thereby massively improving Throughput.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050020877608345600*People's Daily,China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
Chinese President Xi Jinping called on Wednesday for efforts to improve the country's capability of safeguarding against natural disasters and fully launch the planning and construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway





9:51 PM - 10 Oct 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Revolution of slow trains in the next decade:
All traditional trains will be gradually replaced by new-generation Power-Centralised EMUs*































anant_s said:


> Breath taking views!
> 
> This is my kind of photography and my kind of trains i love to watch.
> Thanks for the visual treat @AndrewJin
> 
> @Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @Nilgiri Gentlemen you can see in above images use of what we refer to as MUed (*M*ultiple *U*nit) locomotive operation with double section locomotives. These images will become common in India too with use of WAG 11 and WAG 12 locomotives. & you can see the kind of long trains these can pull, thereby massively improving Throughput.


I saw your posts in the indian railway thread regarding the freight lines.
I assume after the freight lines open, the original mixed lines can accommodate more passenger trains with higher average speed?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

The future suburban trains/metro in China?
*CETROVO's demo revealed by CRRC at the InnoTrans 2018 in Berlin*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> I assume after the freight lines open, the original mixed lines can accommodate more passenger trains with higher average speed?


True!

Problem of running freight and Semi/HST on same tracks are twofold:
1. Freight locomotive make use of their heavier weight to generate additional traction effort at cost of speed. Hence as a general rule, freight locomotives have higher weight spread over larger number of powered axles at lower gearing ratio (between traction gear and axle gear). Most freight locos are rated at around 120/140 kph max speed mark operating at average speed of around 70 kph. This however comes with requirement of heavier axle load supporting tracks which puts a terrible cost penalty if you lay straight tracks (like the ones you have posted showing bridges and via-ducts).
2. Passenger trains have exact opposite requirement with speed and acceleration being principle concerns rather than continuous tractive effort. Trains and locomotives are much lighter to use most of power for generating speed. However this requires straight tracks and gentler bends. Correspondingly the cost goes up for an HST line multi-folds.

Most developed countries are therefore either having or are in process of separating these traffics of dedicated lines. Basic advantage of this is that you can actually increase speed for both trains (freight and passenger). For example in India, average speed of a freight train in around 27-30 kph which will increase to 75-80 kph on Dedicated Freight corridors. Also once you free main line from freight you can actually operate current generation passenger locos at 140-160 kph range as there is no slow moving freight train ahead. 
hence in several countries, before investing in dedicated HST lines, economical option has been to develop separate freight lines and then incrementally improve passenger train speeds too.



AndrewJin said:


>



This looks like what we call as First AC accommodation in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*CR400 Around China
2018*

*Xi'an-Chengdu HSR
Countryside in Sichuan Province, Western China*





*Beijing-Tianjin HSR
Downtown Tianjin City, Northern China





Zhengzhou-Xi'an HSR
Countryside in Henan Province, Central China 





Shenyang-Dandong HSR
Countryside near China-Korean border, Northeast China





Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR
Inside Wuhan Station, Central China







anant_s said:



True!

Problem of running freight and Semi/HST on same tracks are twofold:
1. Freight locomotive make use of their heavier weight to generate additional traction effort at cost of speed. Hence as a general rule, freight locomotives have higher weight spread over larger number of powered axles at lower gearing ratio (between traction gear and axle gear). Most freight locos are rated at around 120/140 kph max speed mark operating at average speed of around 70 kph. This however comes with requirement of heavier axle load supporting tracks which puts a terrible cost penalty if you lay straight tracks (like the ones you have posted showing bridges and via-ducts).
2. Passenger trains have exact opposite requirement with speed and acceleration being principle concerns rather than continuous tractive effort. Trains and locomotives are much lighter to use most of power for generating speed. However this requires straight tracks and gentler bends. Correspondingly the cost goes up for an HST line multi-folds.

Most developed countries are therefore either having or are in process of separating these traffics of dedicated lines. Basic advantage of this is that you can actually increase speed for both trains (freight and passenger). For example in India, average speed of a freight train in around 27-30 kph which will increase to 75-80 kph on Dedicated Freight corridors. Also once you free main line from freight you can actually operate current generation passenger locos at 140-160 kph range as there is no slow moving freight train ahead.
hence in several countries, before investing in dedicated HST lines, economical option has been to develop separate freight lines and then incrementally improve passenger train speeds too.

Click to expand...

*This problem is still bothering China's slow lines.
Because a large proportion of passengers transfer to new HSRs (60+% trains), the old lines are becoming like freight lines.
Dedicated freight lines are mostly in China's resources-rich regions.
These lines are hugely profitable, and many of them are listed companies.
The current major project is a new north-south freight line, I think it will take at least 5 years.
*


anant_s said:



This looks like what we call as First AC accommodation in India.




Click to expand...

*The new-generation slow trains are about standardisation and efficiency.
The traction distribution is the same as French TGV, only distributed on the two cars at each end.
But because it has two powered cars, it is more efficient to organise at stations.
And it will be easy to maintain, because all different types of trains (each factory will build one type) are standardised.
It will also share many standards as those bullet trains, for example the interior design.

But there is debate on upgrading slow trains vs completely wipe out slow trains.
Most local governments are for upgrading slow lines to accommodate bullet trains.
For example, in early October, the upgraded Dunhuang-Yumen Line opened as a tributary of Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR.
It is apparently fancier for the tourist city of Dunhuang which welcomed nearly 10 million tourists in 2017.
But of course the cost is higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*10-yuan Coins of CR400 theme
Mintage: 200 million 



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



I must take line, for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Next-generation Bullet Trains!*
*CRH3X*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*‘Flight’ train to travel at 1,000 kph*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/11 22:58:44

*Experience in aerospace science helps tech development*

China unveiled a scale model of its high-speed flight train that is expected to travel at 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2025, with Chinese railway experts saying the country's experience in aerospace science would help develop the train.

The model was on exhibit at the 2018 National Mass Innovation and Entrepreneurship Week in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday, Chengdu Business Daily reported.

The train, which the State-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) began developing in 2015 and dubbed "T-Flight," will use an integrated, light- and heat- proof cabin 29.2 meters long and three meters wide, the report said.

The train will float 100 millimeters above the ground due to a close-to-vacuum railway environment and magnetic levitation technology, Chengdu Business Daily quoted Wang Yan, an employee at CASIC's Magnetic Levitation and Electromagnetic Propulsion Department, as saying.

"The train will slowly accelerate to 1,000 kilometers an hour," Wang said, noting that passengers will be safe and feel comfortable.

The train is expected to be dispatched every 200 seconds, similar to a subway train, Chengdu Business Daily reported, citing a promotional video at the event.

Together with US-based Hyperloop Transportation Technologies and Hyperloop One, CASIC is among only three companies in the world that have announced the development of a transportation system with a designed speed faster than 1,000 kilometers an hour, Wang said.

"CASIC started behind its competitors, but its experience with aerospace science has given it a decent start in the development of the high-speed flight train," Wang said.

Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Thursday that many technologies like electromagnetic propulsion used in the flight train are similar to aerospace technologies.

The exhibit of the flight train shows that China is keeping up with its US counterpart in the field, Sun said.

The train will reach the test speed of 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2023, and will be capable of carrying passengers at that speed by 2025, Chengdu Business Daily reported.

However, Sun said that despite the fast-paced schedule, the technology remains experimental and will not have a direct impact on people's lives anytime soon.

Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu is experimenting on a similar technology by developing a test platform for trains to achieve a speed of 1,500 kilometers an hour, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Romance of Heavy-haul Datong-Qinghuangdao Railway
653km
1.1 million ton per day
Inauguration: 1988
*


















@anant_s 



TaiShang said:


> I must take line, for sure


DimSum in HK for breakfast, and roasted duck in Beijing for dinner!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> *The Romance of Heavy-haul Datong-Qinghuangdao Railway
> 653km
> 1.1 million ton per day
> Inauguration: 1988
> *
> View attachment 504472
> 
> View attachment 504471
> View attachment 504470
> View attachment 504469
> View attachment 504468
> 
> 
> @anant_s
> 
> 
> DimSum in HK for breakfast, and roasted duck in Beijing for dinner!



Any pic from the Ji-Tong line?


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> Any pic from the Ji-Tong line?


The locomotive festival or the normal freigh railway?

*

CRH6 Family
High-capacity intercity bullet trains




*

*CRH6 trains share characteristics of both metro and high-speed trains
*
Fast acceleration
Flexible coupling
Less seats
Lower speed: 160-200km/h

CRH6 on Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan intercity HSR
*













*
CRH6 in Shanghai
Shanghai-Jinshan Intercity Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line ready for track-laying work in China's Hubei*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-12 22:11:47|Editor: Li Xia




In this aerial photo taken on Oct. 12, 2018, workers join the two sections of the Cuijiaying Hanjiang Bridge of the Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line in Xiangyang, central China's Hubei Province. The 399-kilometer Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line is ready for track-laying work after builders finished joining the two sections of the Cuijiaying Hanjiang Bridge on Friday. The high-speed railway is expected to come on stream by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line ready for track-laying work in China's Hubei*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-12 22:11:47|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this aerial photo taken on Oct. 12, 2018, workers join the two sections of the Cuijiaying Hanjiang Bridge of the Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line in Xiangyang, central China's Hubei Province. The 399-kilometer Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line is ready for track-laying work after builders finished joining the two sections of the Cuijiaying Hanjiang Bridge on Friday. The high-speed railway is expected to come on stream by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


Can't believe it is so slow...
We've talking about it for nearly 10 years....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China part of cross-river railway bridge to Russia completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-13 22:47:33|Editor: ZX




HARBIN, Oct. 13 (Xinhua) -- The main body of the Chinese part of the first cross-river railway bridge connecting with Russia was completed Saturday, the construction contractor said.

Chinese workers put in place the last steel beam to connect bridge pillars on Saturday morning.

The bridge across the Heilongjiang River, known as the Amur River in Russia, connects the city of Tongjiang in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province with Nizhneleninskoye in Russia.

The main bridge spans 2,215 meters, with 1,886 meters of that standing in China. Beginning construction in February 2014, the bridge has a designed annual throughput capacity of 21 million tonnes.

Liu Weiquan, head of China's bridge construction headquarters, said the Chinese side only has a small number of railway tracks to lay before full completion and the Russian side is also speeding up construction.

The bridge is expected to add another major transportation corridor between China and Russia and help Heilongjiang Province take advantage of the Belt and Road Initiative to boost local economy and trade.

"After the railway bridge is put into operation, we can import all through the year, and this is also expected to reduce transportation costs by 100 yuan (14.5 U.S. dollars) per cubic meter of timber," Xu Zhaojun, owner of a timber importer in Tongjiang.

Song Kui, president of the Contemporary China-Russia Regional Economy Research Institute in Heilongjiang, said the new route will boost bilateral logistics, providing a further impetus for economic cooperation between the two countries.

In the first half of this year, Heilongjiang saw trade with Russia go up 48.2 percent year on year to 53.4 billion yuan (7.7 billion U.S. dollars). China has also become the largest trading partner and source of foreign investment for the Russian Far East.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line ready for track-laying work in China's Hubei*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-12 22:11:47|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this aerial photo taken on Oct. 12, 2018, workers join the two sections of the Cuijiaying Hanjiang Bridge of the Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line in Xiangyang, central China's Hubei Province. The 399-kilometer Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed rail line is ready for track-laying work after builders finished joining the two sections of the Cuijiaying Hanjiang Bridge on Friday. The high-speed railway is expected to come on stream by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






*New high-speed railway ready for track-laying in central China*
New China TV
Published on Oct 13, 2018

A 399-km high-speed railway is ready for track laying in Hubei, China, after the final two sections of a mega bridge are connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *New high-speed railway ready for track-laying in central China*
> New China TV
> Published on Oct 13, 2018
> 
> A 399-km high-speed railway is ready for track laying in Hubei, China, after the final two sections of a mega bridge are connected.


Any news about Shiyan-Xi'an section?
I believe the ultimate goal is to form Wuhan-Xi'an corridor, but both province governments have different options....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*The beauty of slow and fast*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*A brief history of Chinese HSR Network Map
2003-2018*

*Yellow: under construction
Black: in operation *






*Network near Nanjing/Nanjing South in Yangtze River Delta







CRH380A near Hezhou City on Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR 
in China's Southwest region*








@Chinese-Dragon @anant_s @TaiShang @powastick @Götterdämmerung @long_ @qwerrty @Raphael @Huan @eldarlmari et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*CR400BF in Nanjing South Station



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Sometimes it is still satisfying to see Locomotives!

Guangzhou Depot









*
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Zhenyuan County, *
*where trains fly on top of the ancient town!*
Guizhou Province, Southwest China

*Zhenyuan Ancient Town*
*













Zhenyuan County railway station *






*Shanghai-Kunming Railway *



















@Götterdämmerung @Daniel808 @long_ @anant_s @UKBengali @Gibbs @TaiShang @long_ et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*China's next-generation bullet train to begin operation in 2019*
Source: Globaltimes.cn Published: 2018/10/17 14:12:05

*Highlights: *An extended version of China's next-generation bullet train 'Fuxing' is expected to be put into use in 2019, with a designated speed of 350 kilometers per hour. The new train will have 17 carriages and be 439.8 meters. Fuxing will be able to carry 1,283 passengers, and will operate on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway. (Photos: VCG)












​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China's next-generation bullet train to begin operation in 2019*
> Source: Globaltimes.cn Published: 2018/10/17 14:12:05
> 
> *Highlights: *An extended version of China's next-generation bullet train 'Fuxing' is expected to be put into use in 2019, with a designated speed of 350 kilometers per hour. The new train will have 17 carriages and be 439.8 meters. Fuxing will be able to carry 1,283 passengers, and will operate on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway. (Photos: VCG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I think 3X series will be the next-generation!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Authority approves construction of new high-speed railway in east China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-18 03:02:04|Editor: Chengcheng




BEIJING, Oct. 17 (Xinhua) -- China has approved railway construction linking Shanghai and Huzhou, Zhejiang Province, to upgrade the country's transport network and facilitate socioeconomic integration in eastern regions, according to the country's economic planning agency.

The 163.54-km railway will start from Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station, crossing Suzhou in Jiangsu Province, and end in Huzhou, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said in a statement on its website on Thursday.

Designed to run at a top speed of 350 km per hour, the rail line is expected to carry about 50 million passengers per year.

A total of 36.8 billion yuan (5.33 billion U.S. dollars) will be invested in the construction of the project, which will take four years, the NDRC said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050020877608345600*People's Daily,China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
> Chinese President Xi Jinping called on Wednesday for efforts to improve the country's capability of safeguarding against natural disasters and fully launch the planning and construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:51 PM - 10 Oct 2018


*Sichuan-Tibet Railway climbs from Sichuan Basin to "Roof of the World"*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-18 07:31:27|Editor: ZD




A track laying machine works at the construction site of the section between Lhasa and Nyingchi of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 16, 2018. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway climbs from the Sichuan Basin several hundred meters above sea level to the "Roof of the World", at an altitude of more than 4,400 meters. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Sichuan-Tibet Railway climbs from Sichuan Basin to "Roof of the World"*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-18 07:31:27|Editor: ZD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A track laying machine works at the construction site of the section between Lhasa and Nyingchi of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 16, 2018. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway climbs from the Sichuan Basin several hundred meters above sea level to the "Roof of the World", at an altitude of more than 4,400 meters. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)


The most difficult railway construction ever in human history.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Sichuan-Tibet Railway: China builds world's most challenging railway*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2018/10/19 14:58:42

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beauty of non-electrified railways 
Northeast China in early Autumn!*

Suifenhe-Jiamusi Railway in Heilongjiang Province

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *Sometimes it is still satisfying to see Locomotives!
> 
> Guangzhou Depot
> View attachment 505573
> View attachment 505572
> View attachment 505571
> *
> @anant_s



It is always extremely satisfying to see such gathering of locos!
Thanks for an early Christmas present Andrew!



AndrewJin said:


>


I suppose that is SS9G (the red loco)







AndrewJin said:


>


What loco is that Andrew? I'm not sure if that is a Diesel Electric or an electric loco running on Third power contact rail (there is a central rail in between two rails).



JSCh said:


>


Wow!
What a lovely location

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Beauty of non-electrified railways
> Northeast China in early Autumn!*
> 
> Suifenhe-Jiamusi Railway in Heilongjiang Province
> View attachment 506153
> View attachment 506150
> 
> View attachment 506156
> 
> View attachment 506157
> View attachment 506158


More photos about Suifenhe-Jiamusi Railway in China's Northeast, deep autumn scenery













also in Northeast China, after 4 years of upgrading projects,
*Changchun Railway Station opens the South Square Transfer Centre
Changchun City, capital of Jilin Province 
*
New square opens to the public, including convenient underground transfer facilities to Changchun Subway, Changchun Tram, Changchun public bus, as well as a railway shopping centre.

















*Ground floor: BRT and bus stops, bicycle racks, parks 
B1: Main transfer hall, tunnel to nearby shopping centres 
B2: tram no.3 and public parking, taxi 
B3: Entrance to metro line 1 and public parking
B4: Metro line 1*

There are 2 long-distance coach stations next to both north and south squares providing 1500 long-distance services per day.














anant_s said:


> It is always extremely satisfying to see such gathering of locos!
> Thanks for an early Christmas present Andrew!


I am looking forward to your more photos and news on the Indian railway thread.

SS8 is my favourite locomotive.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> What loco is that Andrew? I'm not sure if that is a Diesel Electric or an electric loco running on Third power contact rail (there is a central rail in between two rails).


The pig head DF11G, lol
It is a very popular loco among railway fans in China.
Many fans' social network names start with it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Railways_DF11G











DF11G was designed for the fifth speed-up campaign in 2004.
92 units were manufactured between 2003 and 2010.


DF11G near Beijing Railway Station





DF11G on Hainan Island, now wiped out and replaced by electrified ones 





Lots of DF11G in Guangdong Province





DF11G in Northeast China




----------------------
Following the recent tragedy in the Indian Punjabi state, I am wondering --- of course that organiser should be held accountable --- is any plan from the indian railway authority to fence up busy railways?

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



In my memory of following Diesel locos around the globe, i suppose this loco is first example of a double section loco in operation. Quite rare if not unique (Soviets did use double section diesels back in 70s).


AndrewJin said:


>


 Wow!
That's Grand. Almost looks like a Palace!



AndrewJin said:


> Following the recent tragedy in the Indian Punjabi state, I am wondering --- of course that organiser should be held accountable --- is any plan from the indian railway authority to fence up busy railways?


Its extremely unfortunate and tragic event especially on a day of festivity.
First investigation suggests gross negligence on part of organizers to control crowd and even though railway angle is involved, i strongly believe, there is nothing the train driver could do. Trains don't stop like bikes in few meter distance. People take safety extremely casually and sometimes common sense is your best bet against accidents. It was missing this time around. Alas 
A large part of railways is fenced but still trespassing occurs and this is one problem railways is still trying to find solution as we enter the first stage of speeding up tracks to 90 miles/hr and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*KRRAAAAAZY SLOPE outside Lanzhou West Railway Station
Lanzhou City, Northwest China
















*
@TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @AViet @eldarlmari @anant_s




anant_s said:


> In my memory of following Diesel locos around the globe, i suppose this loco is first example of a double section loco in operation. Quite rare if not unique (Soviets did use double section diesels back in 70s).


I believe so too.
Reading news that everyday these once important diesel locomotives are being scrapped one by one replaced by electric ones has given some complex feelings.
Scenery along no-poles lines is always the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *KRRAAAAAZY SLOPE outside Lanzhou West Railway Station
> Lanzhou City, Northwest China
> 
> View attachment 506551
> View attachment 506552
> View attachment 506553
> View attachment 506555
> View attachment 506556
> *
> @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @AViet @eldarlmari @anant_s
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so too.
> Reading news that everyday these once important diesel locomotives are being scrapped one by one replaced by electric ones has given some complex feelings.
> Scenery along no-poles lines is always the best!


What is the electrification rate in China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*I guess there is no autumn in Guangxi!
Guizhou-Guangzhou HSR in Guangxi Autonomous Region of China's Southwest*










*-------------------------------------*
How time flies!
*Beijing-Chengdu train in 1985*


















@seesonic @Cybernetics @Chinese-Dragon @long_ @Two @Huan @Gibbs @PaklovesTurkiye @vostok 



anant_s said:


> Its extremely unfortunate and tragic event especially on a day of festivity.
> First investigation suggests gross negligence on part of organizers to control crowd and even though railway angle is involved, i strongly believe, there is nothing the train driver could do. Trains don't stop like bikes in few meter distance. People take safety extremely casually and sometimes common sense is your best bet against accidents. It was missing this time around. Alas
> A large part of railways is fenced but still trespassing occurs and this is one problem railways is still trying to find solution as we enter the first stage of speeding up tracks to 90 miles/hr and beyond.


I don't think it has anything to do with the driver either.

Fencing, tunnels, elevation, changing routes, signal system upgrading, etc, lots of can be done in the speed-up initiatives.
I personally think speed is less important than comprehensive management of the entire railway corridors.

Sometimes we tend to blame the easiest target.
When a pedestrian was hit by a train, maybe alternatively we should ask wasn't that supposed to exist an easier overpass for the pedestrian to cross the railway?
I am all for post-modernist thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Sometimes we tend to blame the easiest target.


Very True!
In such cases and tragedies, sympathy is always with victims but we must remember that in railways, loco drivers have only two choices either to stop or keep moving. They can't move their train sideways like a car driver.
As per the reports released by Indian Railways, the train was going at around 92 kph and even if the driver had applied sudden emergency brakes, it would've required 700 meters to stop. That essentially means here was no way driver could've prevented this event. Infact sudden braking poses a very realistic chance of de-railment leading to further casualties.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing Beijing!










*



anant_s said:


> Very True!
> In such cases and tragedies, sympathy is always with victims but we must remember that in railways, loco drivers have only two choices either to stop or keep moving. They can't move their train sideways like a car driver.
> As per the reports released by Indian Railways, the train was going at around 92 kph and even if the driver had applied sudden emergency brakes, it would've required 700 meters to stop. That essentially means here was no way driver could've prevented this event. Infact sudden braking poses a very realistic chance of de-railment leading to further casualties.


So many railway accidents have happened in the past several days around the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*NEXT-GENERATION 250km/h CR300 
starts trials in Beijing's Railway Academy

Journey to Beijing













*



*In the railway research academy*


















@TaiShang @JSCh @cirr @Chinese-Dragon @Rasengan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Slow trains in mountainous Guizhou Province*
China's Southwest


























@TaiShang @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chengdu-Kunming Railway*
Southwest China's mountainous magic

The new 160-200km/h Chengdu-Kunming Railway will open in 2019.
The old one will be only used for freight trains and short-distance passenger trains.
The magnificent scenery will be history for passengers on most long-distance trains.























The new 160-200km/h Chengdu-Kunming Railway will open in 2019.
The old one will be only used for freight trains and short-distance passenger trains.
The magnificent scenery will be history for passengers on most long-distance trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> What is the electrification rate in China?


By Jun 2017,
_China has 80,000 kilometers of electrified railway, an increase of 7.4% over the previous year; and the electrification rate is 64.8%, an increase of 3% over the previous year. The railway mileage of the western region reached 50,000 kilometers, an increase of 2,230.9 kilometers or 4.6% over the previous year._

The goal is 70% in 2020, among 150,000km-long network.

Beijing-Sanya train in Foshan City of Guangdong Province
Diesel locomotive





Electrified
Beijing-Guangzhou Railway in Northern Guangdong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing-Chengde HSR under final stage of construction













*

@TaiShang @onebyone @yusheng

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *NEXT-GENERATION 250km/h CR300
> starts trials in Beijing's Railway Academy
> 
> Journey to Beijing
> 
> View attachment 506834
> View attachment 506833
> View attachment 506832
> View attachment 506831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *In the railway research academy*
> 
> View attachment 506836
> View attachment 506835
> View attachment 506837
> View attachment 506839
> View attachment 506838
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @JSCh @cirr @Chinese-Dragon @Rasengan et al



*More photos on CR300, the future 250km/h bullet trains.*
There will be no further order on CRH2.
All 250km/h classes will be gradually replaced by CR300.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Wujiang railway bridge set to boost trans-regional transport*
By Ma Chenguang in Fuling, Chongqing | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-24 09:49

Engineers completed the major section of a railway bridge on Tuesday on the Wujiang River, considered the most difficult and complicated project of a 625-kilometer-long railway linking Southwestern China and Central China.

Staff members from the China Railway Engineering Corp (CREC) finished the main span of the Wujiang Right-Line Bridge, which is 460.1 meters long with four piers, on the river, a "natural barrier" that flows through rolling hills in Fuling district of Chongqing and empties into the Yangtze River in the north.

The Yangtze is the longest river in Asia while the 1,037-kilometer-long Wujiang is the largest river in Southwest China's Guizhou province.

The enormous metal and concrete bridge is part of the Line 2 Railway of the existing artery linking southwestern Chongqing and Huaihua in Central China's Hunan province, and the line is considered a key project in the national railway network, according to Wang Wei, Party secretary of the working team from the No 2 Branch Company of CREC No 4 Group Co Ltd - the company building it.

Upon completion by 2020, the single-track Line 2 will run side by side along the Chongqing-Huaihua Railway to boost trans-regional transport, with the section between Fuling and Huaihua having a length of 499 kilometers.

According to Wang, construction of the railway bridge started in October 2016 and it is part of the 10.5-kilometer-long project they built with an investment of 327 million yuan ($47 million).

The railway bridge, which has to span the Wujiang River and the G319 national highway, is really a hard nut to crack, as the foundations of the tallest No 3 pier stand 137.19 meters high and the pier's weight reaches some 1,400 metric tons, he said.

As most of the hard work is on the Wujiang River, the technicians have created 16 patents, which they have applied to the State patent regulator granting five of them so far to the No 2 Branch Company of CREC4.

According to Zhang Haolong, manager of the working team from the CREC4 No 2 Branch Company, building Line 2 of the existing Chongqing-Huaihua Railway is of vital importance to the southwestern, central and southern regions.

Chongqing, located in southwestern China, is the fourth municipality under the direct leadership of the central government after Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin, while Fuling district, with a known history of more than 2,000 years, was renowned as the ancient capital of the Ba State.

Fuling, where the Yangtze and the Wujiang rivers converge and whose mountain ranges present a spectacular appearance, boasts exquisite scenery, rich cultural and modern industry, Zhang said, adding that the district's shale gas capacity has reached a record amount of 10 billion cubic meters.

Fuling is also known as the "hometown of _Zhacai_ (or _Cha Tsai_)", a type of pickled mustard plant stem originating from Chongqing and serves as a commodity distributing center for the 20-odd counties and cities in the Wujiang River Valley, noted Gao Lian, deputy publicity chief of the No 2 Branch Company of CREC4.

While its traditional manufacturing industry is making great advances, Fuling's six expanding industries are also gaining ground, Gao said.

The district is also known for its 816 Underground Nuclear Project - the largest man-made cave complex as an industrial base for nuclear raw materials, which was suspended in 1984 due to the adjustment of national strategy, he said.













​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Direct railroad routes turn vision into profitability*
By Cecily Liu in London | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-24 09:46




The Decathlon freight train transports goods between China and France. CHINA DAILY​
Last year, the French sports retailer Decathlon started to transport products made in its factory in Wuhan, capital of Hubei province, to its warehouses in Dourges, northern France, direct by rail.

The company said the option was "more economical, faster and more ecological" than shipping by sea.

The weekly 41-container freight train allowed Decathlon's products to reach France in 16 to 18 days, compared with the 20 days previously needed when transported by sea.

The time and money the company saved as a result boosted Decathlon's profitability and prompted it to further invest in its Wuhan factory. As a result, its supply chain procurement from cities near Wuhan grew by 15 percent.

"We have seen many European companies start or scale up their manufacturing in Wuhan thanks to the logistics cost savings that can be achieved by direct freight trains, and Decathlon is one early example," said Deng Xinchen, of Wuhan Asia-Europe Logistics, which operates the Decathlon train.

Wuhan Asia-Europe Logistics started operating direct freight trains between China and Europe in 2016, when it spotted a business opportunity in the surging trade.

Its trains have linked Wuhan with cities in Russia, Poland, the Czech Republic, Germany and France. The trains have allowed many European companies to open trade links to areas that were previously not economical to reach because sea freight was too slow and air freight too expensive.

On average, rail links reduce costs by 70 percent compared with air freight, and transit times can be reduced by as much as 50 percent compared with cargoes transported by sea.

Wuhan Asia-Europe Logistics is one of several Chinese companies that began operating direct trains between China and Europe in recent years.

Industry estimates suggest that by last year such trains connected more than 30 Chinese cities with 12 European countries.

In doing so, they have turned the vision of Belt and Road connectivity into profitability for many businesses in China and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway along Erhai Lake
Dali, Yunnan Province, Southwest China
*
The last images before bullet trains start operation in 2019!























@anant_s @TaiShang @cirr @Maarkhoor @eldarlmari @Mista et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

AndrewJin said:


> *Railway along Erhai Lake
> Dali, Yunnan Province, Southwest China
> *
> The last images before bullet trains start operation in 2019!
> 
> View attachment 507213
> 
> View attachment 507212
> View attachment 507211
> View attachment 507210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s @TaiShang @cirr @Maarkhoor @eldarlmari @Mista et al


Amazing and I hope China will share tech and transfer of industry to Pakistan in coming future....

We always consider China and Turkey our true brothers....

Long live friendship....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*All about Changchun City
Subway+tram+light rail+ CRRC Changchun Factory 

Capital of Jilin Province 
in Northeast China*




*

Nostalgic tram 






Light rail 













Changchun Subway










Xi'an City's subway train manufactured by CRRC Changchun






CR400BF manufactured in CRRC Changchun 



*



Maarkhoor said:


> Amazing and I hope China will share tech and transfer of industry to Pakistan in coming future....
> 
> We always consider China and Turkey our true brothers....
> 
> Long live friendship....


Prosperity for all the humanity!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Pretty as a postcard. What a scenery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driver's view:
Nanchang-Wuhan CRH380A bullet train *
*Wuhan-Nanchang HSR*

*Long slope *
*



*

*approaching Lushan Mountains *
*



*

*Ezhou Station*
*



*

*Crossing Wuhan-Huanggang HSR*
*






*

*Suburban Wuhan's lakes *
*









*

*Approaching Wuhan*
*



*

*Arrive at Wuhan Station*
*



*

*
*



anant_s said:


> Pretty as a postcard. What a scenery


A new version of Chinese railway bible will be published, telling people where to take classical photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Another nostalgic paradise for railfans
*New industrial tourist site set to open in Northeast China*
Yenan Forestry Bureau, Heilongjiang Province



















@anant_s @Daniel808 @cirr @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanxiang Depot in Shanghai*









*----------------------------------------------

CRH380/CRH380 Hong kong edition/CR400 
on the same bridge in Shenzhen










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



My 5 year old daughter is delighted to see this picture. this is classic railway image even my generation grew up watching in story books.
Nostalgia although i wish those modern buildings in background were somehow not in the image.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Han Dynasty stye railway station in Anhui Province*

*



*




AndrewJin said:


> Another nostalgic paradise for railfans
> *New industrial tourist site set to open in Northeast China*
> Yenan Forestry Bureau, Heilongjiang Province
> 
> View attachment 507653
> View attachment 507654
> View attachment 507655
> 
> View attachment 507656
> View attachment 507657
> 
> 
> @anant_s @Daniel808 @cirr @JSCh


A forestry bureau politically is a county, I guess those are the bureau's administrative centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Suburban Beijing!
Some of the best locations for railway photographing 
























*

@cirr @TaiShang @Daniel808 @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> Another nostalgic paradise for railfans
> *New industrial tourist site set to open in Northeast China*
> Yenan Forestry Bureau, Heilongjiang Province
> 
> View attachment 507653
> View attachment 507654
> View attachment 507655
> 
> View attachment 507656
> View attachment 507657
> 
> 
> @anant_s @Daniel808 @cirr @JSCh



Some years back I learnt China still has many industrial narrow gauge steam railways in operation. Was really surprised when I found that. Glad to see some of these are being preserved in running condition. Hopefully one day I will visit one of these.


----------



## AndrewJin

*All about China*














































@anant_s @Malik Alashter @Gibbs @Realtalk108 @TaiShang @Game.Invade @Rasengan @rott @eldarlmari @Mista @Götterdämmerung @AViet @Huan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> Some years back I learnt China still has many industrial narrow gauge steam railways in operation. Was really surprised when I found that. Glad to see some of these are being preserved in running condition. Hopefully one day I will visit one of these.


Good news is that industrial tourism is booming in China, many locomotive festivals and locomotive parks have opened and more to come!






Annual Liaoning Fuxing Mine Locomotive festival






Shibanxi Railway
The most popular locomotive tourist site in China, now part of Jiayang National Mining Park, is now applying for UNESCO heritage recognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Friday in Wuhan @Andrew*
Wuhan City in Central China

*Beijing-Guangzhou railway + Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu railway*
*Near Hankou Station in downtown Wuhan*
*







*

*Old Wuchang district in Wuhan*
*Yangtze River Bridge's railway viaduct *
*



*

@powastick @rott @TaiShang @cirr @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*China-EU Freight Train spotted on Guangdong-Shenzhen Railway!







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *China-EU Freight Train spotted on Guangdong-Shenzhen Railway!
> 
> View attachment 508148
> View attachment 508149
> *



Belt and Road continues to collapse!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Belt and Road continues to collapse!


Freshly West China!
Plantation products from Wenjiang in Sichuan Province 
26 Oct.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Shanxi, artery of China's coal transportation*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-26 15:38:31|Editor: Li Xia




Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2018 shows a cargo train running on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. The 653-km long Datong-Qinhuangdao railway is an artery of China's coal transportation. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Shanxi, artery of China's coal transportation*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-26 15:38:31|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2018 shows a cargo train running on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. The 653-km long Datong-Qinhuangdao railway is an artery of China's coal transportation. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)


Daqin Railway is a listed company with 40k employees, 






30,000 ton per train

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical Beijing!*

Beijing Railway Station, city gate, Tiananmen Tower, West Mountains










*The first light of Beijing Railway Station*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Purely Xinjiang!*
Southern Xinjiang's freight lines

















@TaiShang @cirr @long_ @Two @anant_s @powastick @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056345341744697344*China Xinhua News*‏ Verified account @XHNews
A nostalgic slow train in the era of high-speed railways... This green train travels about 380 km, taking people from poverty-stricken areas to markets in Hunan, C China. The ticket price hasn't risen in two decades.


















8:42 AM - 28 Oct 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*L'histoire 


Beijing's very last watermelon train 
Images back in 2016
*














@Daniel808 @rott @Realtalk108 @Game.Invade @Gibbs @AViet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Purely Xinjiang!*
> Southern Xinjiang's freight lines
> 
> View attachment 508393
> View attachment 508394
> View attachment 508396
> View attachment 508395
> View attachment 508397
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @long_ @Two @anant_s @powastick @JSCh et al



China's Xinjiang province is a natural wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

AndrewJin said:


> Daqin Railway is a listed company with 40k employees,
> 
> View attachment 508229
> 
> 
> 30,000 ton per train
> 
> View attachment 508231
> 
> 
> View attachment 508235


daqin railway is fret usage only.
I know it when i was in middle school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056345341744697344*China Xinhua News*‏ Verified account @XHNews
> A nostalgic slow train in the era of high-speed railways... This green train travels about 380 km, taking people from poverty-stricken areas to markets in Hunan, C China. The ticket price hasn't risen in two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:42 AM - 28 Oct 2018



Hopefully these slow trains can be preserved forever.
And keep the price low for another 2 decades!

Another similar service in mountainous Southwest
*Train 5639*
*337km, 7 hours, 14 stops*



























*Keep these trains!

https://news.qq.com/a/20171115/023639.htm










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

@AndrewJin Hows the public transport in Ningbo? Is it connected to HSR network? I'm moving there next year and would like to know more about the city's transport network.


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> daqin railway is fret usage only.
> I know it when i was in middle school.


Interesting class.
Did your teacher mention Jitong Railway?
Not purely freight though
























Game.Invade said:


> @AndrewJin Hows the public transport in Ningbo? Is it connected to HSR network? I'm moving there next year and would like to know more about the city's transport network.


The city's public transport is separated from HSR/railway, one is run by the city, the later by China Railway.

Ningbo has a very good public transport system, but now mostly reliant on bus.
Nearly 200 lines, 2 yuan per ride (one-hour free transfer), 40% off using pubic transport card.
You can also use that card for subway, taxi, parking, etc.

In terms of subways, there are 2 lines in operation.
Whilst you are there, you will witness the progress of this new subway network by yourself and how this emerging metropolis is growing.

*Ningbo Subway*








In terms of railways, Ningbo is on a very busy Coastal HSR, Shanghai-Hangzhou-Ningbo-Xiamen-Shenzhen costal corridor.
You can easily navigate this line at weekend by yourself, or even same day travel to cities like Shanghai/Nanjing/Hangzhou.

To Shanghai, 2 hours, every 10-30 minutes. 50+ services per day.
To Hangzhou (the provincial capital), 1 hour, every 5-15 minutes, 100 services per day
To Xiamen, 5.5 hours, 25 services per day
To Shenzhen, 8.5 hours, 15 per day
To Beijing, 7 hours, 4 per day
To Nanjing, 2.5 hours, 40 per day.









I really like this city, been there for 3 times.
You can have a taste of different images of China at the same time, modern and traditional, also lots of tourist sites in the region!
Water towns, islands, huge huge mountains, classical Chinese gardens.....And sea food OMG.






One example, Yandang Mountains, in nearby Wenzhou City (another major city for Chinese economy)





The entire province has many great tourism sites, very easy to navigate by public transport.






Tag me in this thread if you have any question.
I remember @yusheng is from Ningbo.

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## AMG_12

AndrewJin said:


> Interesting class.
> Did your teacher mention Jitong Railway?
> Not purely freight though
> 
> View attachment 508445
> 
> View attachment 508447
> View attachment 508448
> View attachment 508449
> View attachment 508450
> View attachment 508446
> 
> 
> 
> The city's public transport is separated from HSR/railway, one is run by the city, the later by China Railway.
> Ningbo has a very good public transport system, but now mostly reliant on bus.
> In terms of subways, there are 2 lines in operation.
> Whilst you are there, you will witness the progress of this new subway network by yourself and how this emerging metropolis is growing.
> 
> *Ningbo Subway*
> 
> View attachment 508461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of railways, Ningbo is on a very busy Coastal HSR, Shanghai-Hangzhou-Ningbo-Xiamen-Shenzhen costal corridor.
> You can easily navigate this line at weekend by yourself, or even same time to cities like Shanghai/Nanjing/Hangzhou.
> 
> To Shanghai, 2 hours, every 10-30 minutes. 50+ services per day.
> To Hangzhou (the provincial capital), 1 hour, every 5-15 minutes, 100 services per day
> To Xiamen, 5.5 hours, 25 services per day
> To Shenzhen, 8.5 hours, 15 per day
> To Beijing, 7 hours, 4 per day
> To Nanjing, 2.5 hours, 40 per day.
> 
> View attachment 508463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this city, been there for 3 times.
> You can have a taste of different images of China at the same time, modern and traditional, also lots of tourist sites in the region!
> Water towns, islands, huge huge mountains, classical Chinese gardens.....And sea food OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One example, Yandang Mountains, in nearby Wenzhou City (another major city for Chinese economy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire province has many great tourism sites, very easy to navigate by public transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag me in this thread if you have any question.
> I remember @yusheng is from Ningbo.


Thank You for the detailed response. I'm looking forward to experiencing China's HSR and mass transit once I'm there. I'll be mainly in Ningbo but at times Suzhou for over a period of 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Game.Invade said:


> Thank You for the detailed response. I'm looking forward to experiencing China's HSR and mass transit once I'm there. I'll be mainly in Ningbo but at times Suzhou for over a period of 3 years.


Those are in very urban regions in China.
But you can easily get closer to the nature.
Lots of awesome places you can experience over the weekend.

Huangshan mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *L'histoire
> 
> 
> Beijing's very last watermelon train
> Images back in 2016
> *
> View attachment 508412
> View attachment 508413
> View attachment 508411
> View attachment 508410
> 
> 
> @Daniel808 @rott @Realtalk108 @Game.Invade @Gibbs @AViet


What happen to the train today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> What happen to the train today?


Beijing North Railway Station and the line in Northwest Beijing have already been torn down.
Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR is being built there.
Also gone were several of Beijing's last railway crossings at the heart of Zhongguancun high-tech zone.
But the local regions' names remain, such as the subway station name "fifth crossing".

*History:*

Beijing North Railway Station and depot
Nick name: orange 

















*Fifth railway crossing*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin said:


> Tag me in this thread if you have any question.
> I remember @yusheng is from Ningbo.






Game.Invade said:


> Thank You for the detailed response. I'm looking forward to experiencing China's HSR and mass transit once I'm there. I'll be mainly in Ningbo but at times Suzhou for over a period of 3 years.



Yes， i am at Ningbo now.
You are welcome, tag me， maybe i could help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


Looks straight of those Western Spaghetti classic movies of 70s. 
I really envy Chinese loco pilots who are treated to such stunning views from sea coasts, to snow kissed mountains and majestic rugged terrains.



JSCh said:


>


This is called Merry Go Round arrangement.
It is usually employed as a substitute for conveyor belt system used for continuously transported commodity.
for example in this picture there is a Coal fired Thermal power plant on right of picture which is served by coal trains in Merry Go Round Configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

yusheng said:


> Yes， i am at Ningbo now.
> You are welcome, tag me， maybe i could help.


Cheers mate, I'll let you know once I'm in Ningbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical Beijing II







*











@cirr @Game.Invade @TaiShang @powastick @anant_s et al



Game.Invade said:


> Cheers mate, I'll let you know once I'm in Ningbo.


Enjoy your time!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*South Xinjiang Railway II






















*



anant_s said:


> Looks straight of those Western Spaghetti classic movies of 70s.
> I really envy Chinese loco pilots who are treated to such stunning views from sea coasts, to snow kissed mountains and majestic rugged terrains.
> 
> 
> This is called Merry Go Round arrangement.
> It is usually employed as a substitute for conveyor belt system used for continuously transported commodity.
> for example in this picture there is a Coal fired Thermal power plant on right of picture which is served by coal trains in Merry Go Round Configuration.


LOL, Merry Go!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> Interesting class.
> Did your teacher mention Jitong Railway?



Are these from the JiTong line? Grand.



AndrewJin said:


> Beijing North Railway Station and the line in Northwest Beijing have already been torn down.
> Zhangjiakou-Beijing HSR is being built there.
> Also gone were several of Beijing's last railway crossings at the heart of Zhongguancun high-tech zone.
> But the local regions' names remain, such as the subway station name "fifth crossing".
> 
> *History:*
> 
> Beijing North Railway Station and depot
> Nick name: orange
> View attachment 508502
> View attachment 508503
> View attachment 508501
> View attachment 508511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fifth railway crossing*
> 
> View attachment 508513
> View attachment 508514
> View attachment 508515
> View attachment 508516
> View attachment 508507



Is this the one that will pass underneath the Great Wall? I think the existing line has those NDJ3 DMUs.

Fifth level crossing - Wudaokou? I have seen one clip of this crossing in Youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Misty Guizhou Province 
*
*Guizhou-Kunming Railway*
*1966*
*












*

*Hunan-Guizhou Railway 
1972





















*
@powastick @cirr @GeraltofRivia @rott @long_ @anant_s @Game.Invade et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> re these from the JiTong line? Grand.


Yes, railways in NE China are always picturesque!



Realtalk108 said:


> Is this the one that will pass underneath the Great Wall? I think the existing line has those NDJ3 DMUs.


Yes, Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Baotou Railway.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...ginal-translation.363685/page-18#post-7007674

The downtown section in Beijing was closed.
Now the Great Wall train starts from a temporary station in an outer suburb until the new HSR opens.
Then these DMUs will move to the new HSR station and terminate at the refurbished Beijing North.
But the tracks between these two stations will be replaced by a tunnel which is being built underneath Wudaokou.

Beijing North










Realtalk108 said:


> Fifth level crossing - Wudaokou? I have seen one clip of this crossing in Youtube.


Yes, Wudaokou, at the very centre of Beijing's higher-education precinct, the fifth crossing after Beijing North Station.
To the right of Tsinghua Uni

五道口

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, railways in NE China are always picturesque!
> 
> 
> Yes, Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Baotou Railway.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...ginal-translation.363685/page-18#post-7007674
> 
> The downtown section in Beijing was closed.
> Now the Great Wall train starts from a temporary station in an outer suburb until the new HSR opens.
> Then these DMUs will move to the new HSR station and terminate at the refurbished Beijing North.
> But the tracks between these two stations will be replaced by a tunnel which is being built underneath Wudaokou.
> 
> Beijing North
> View attachment 509911
> View attachment 509910
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Wudaokou, at the very centre of Beijing's higher-education precinct, the fifth crossing after Beijing North Station.
> To the right of Tsinghua Uni
> 
> 五道口
> View attachment 509908


Old and new together. What is the differences?


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Old and new together. What is the differences?


The new Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR is a Winter Olympics project, also part of the Beijing-Hohhot HSR.
The old one will be mainly for freight transport as well as tourist trains such as this Great Wall DMU.

The new Beijing Qinghe Station will be the main terminal of this HSR, located in Northwest Beijing.
It will serve both railways between Beijing and Zhangjiakou, as well as 3 subways.
There will be also a direct ramp from nearby Beijing-Xinjiang expressway.










The old Qinghe Station (on Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway) will be moved inside the new HSR terminal as a railway museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Visit of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd.*

*1、CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd.*
As the core enterprise of CRRC Corporation Limited), CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. is China's industrialization base of manufacturing high-speed trains, the leading enterprise to design and manufacture the top-grade passenger cars, the state-accredited manufacturers of the domestic metros and light rail cars and the important export manufacturing base of the national rail transportation equipment.



*2、Introduction of departments to visit*

National Engineering Laboratory







The National Engineering Laboratory for System Integration of High-speed Train is a R&D base for rail transit equipment approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in 2008. Centering on key technologies and core processes such as system integration, carbody, bogie, electromagnetic compatibility and noise control, the laboratory is built with 16 sets of testing facilities including Test Stand for Comprehensive Rolling Performance of a Complete Train and Test Stand for vibration simulation of a Complete Train as well as a Test Control Center.


Metrology & Inspection Center







The Metrology & Inspection Center is the technical support department for product quality control of the company, which mainly undertakes verification/calibration of inspection, measuring and test equipment and physical and chemical inspection tests of raw materials, finished products and half-finished products.


Virtual Reality Center







Combining with system integration, man-machine interaction, stereo imaging, holographic imaging and holographic imaging technology, the Virtual Reality Center established a virtual visual simulation platform, so as to improve technical means in R&D process of products. Virtual visual simulation platform brings the world's advanced virtual reality technology as well as the hardware and software platforms together, realizing full-range application of products in the whole product life cycle, from design to manufacturing, from service to promotion. The scientific and technological levels of the company on digitalization, virtualization, interaction and visualization technology for the design and manufacturing of the whole train are improved.


Control Center of National Laboratory
The Control Center of National Laboratory is the management hub for experimental data and simulation data of the company. The control center has three main functions: I. Perform real time monitoring on experimental data and test status of the test benches through the control center. II. Carry out unified management and analysis on experimental data by TDM and TDA data management system of the control center. III. Make organic integration of the test benches and the policies & platforms established by the company through the control center, so as to realize comparison analysis of the experimental data and simulation data.



Carbody Branch







The total working area of the carbody branch is nearly 117, 000 m2. The branch has 11 production lines, mainly engaged in production of aluminum alloy, stainless and carbon steel carbody. Blanking, forming, machining and welding large components of sheet metal or profiles are completed in the branch. Then the large components will be assembled and welded into the carbody.


Final Assembly Branch EMU







The final assembly branch mainly performs integration and commission test on carbody, bogie and hundreds of thousands of components. It is the last process of vehicle production. Providing mainly manufacturing and maintenance of high-speed EMUs, metro vehicles and top grade railway passenger cars, the branch has 141 high-speed EMU final assembly platforms and 76 metro final assembly platforms.


Vehicle Commissioning







The vehicle commissioning workshop has more than 20 static test lines for EMUs and metro vehicles, so it is capable of completing simulation experiments of EMUs and metro vehicles under all conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bullet trains vs Locomotives*
Mianyang North, Sichuan Province, Southwest China

Baoji-Chengdu Railway & Xi'an-Chengdu HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

JSCh said:


> *Visit of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd.*
> 
> *1、CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd.*
> As the core enterprise of CRRC Corporation Limited), CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. is China's industrialization base of manufacturing high-speed trains, the leading enterprise to design and manufacture the top-grade passenger cars, the state-accredited manufacturers of the domestic metros and light rail cars and the important export manufacturing base of the national rail transportation equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> *2、Introduction of departments to visit*
> 
> National Engineering Laboratory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Engineering Laboratory for System Integration of High-speed Train is a R&D base for rail transit equipment approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in 2008. Centering on key technologies and core processes such as system integration, carbody, bogie, electromagnetic compatibility and noise control, the laboratory is built with 16 sets of testing facilities including Test Stand for Comprehensive Rolling Performance of a Complete Train and Test Stand for vibration simulation of a Complete Train as well as a Test Control Center.
> 
> 
> Metrology & Inspection Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Metrology & Inspection Center is the technical support department for product quality control of the company, which mainly undertakes verification/calibration of inspection, measuring and test equipment and physical and chemical inspection tests of raw materials, finished products and half-finished products.
> 
> 
> Virtual Reality Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combining with system integration, man-machine interaction, stereo imaging, holographic imaging and holographic imaging technology, the Virtual Reality Center established a virtual visual simulation platform, so as to improve technical means in R&D process of products. Virtual visual simulation platform brings the world's advanced virtual reality technology as well as the hardware and software platforms together, realizing full-range application of products in the whole product life cycle, from design to manufacturing, from service to promotion. The scientific and technological levels of the company on digitalization, virtualization, interaction and visualization technology for the design and manufacturing of the whole train are improved.
> 
> 
> Control Center of National Laboratory
> The Control Center of National Laboratory is the management hub for experimental data and simulation data of the company. The control center has three main functions: I. Perform real time monitoring on experimental data and test status of the test benches through the control center. II. Carry out unified management and analysis on experimental data by TDM and TDA data management system of the control center. III. Make organic integration of the test benches and the policies & platforms established by the company through the control center, so as to realize comparison analysis of the experimental data and simulation data.
> 
> 
> 
> Carbody Branch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total working area of the carbody branch is nearly 117, 000 m2. The branch has 11 production lines, mainly engaged in production of aluminum alloy, stainless and carbon steel carbody. Blanking, forming, machining and welding large components of sheet metal or profiles are completed in the branch. Then the large components will be assembled and welded into the carbody.
> 
> 
> Final Assembly Branch EMU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final assembly branch mainly performs integration and commission test on carbody, bogie and hundreds of thousands of components. It is the last process of vehicle production. Providing mainly manufacturing and maintenance of high-speed EMUs, metro vehicles and top grade railway passenger cars, the branch has 141 high-speed EMU final assembly platforms and 76 metro final assembly platforms.
> 
> 
> Vehicle Commissioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vehicle commissioning workshop has more than 20 static test lines for EMUs and metro vehicles, so it is capable of completing simulation experiments of EMUs and metro vehicles under all conditions.


Cool!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanchang Railway Bureau's main control room opens to railfans*
1200 freight trains and 1000 passenger trains per day

*



*

*Reported Bird Collision!










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*It's harder and harder to see such kind of arrangement in the future.
More and more zigzag lines are being replaced by tunnels.
Hurry up rail fans!








@anant_s @Realtalk108 @cirr @JSCh et al*

*Also the Watermelon locomotives, fewer and fewer *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

Any good English language books on modern Chinese Railways for a reader like me available in market?
@AndrewJin @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*History made!
Xi'an Railway Bureau launched over 1000 OBOR trains within 2018
9000km, first ever Xi'an-Riga freight train 





*
@TaiShang @powastick @Jlaw @long_ @Two @GeraltofRivia @Cybernetics @Beast et al















*919th from Chongqing on 15th Ocotber *
*



*


*On 31th October, first ever train from Zibo City to Central Asia*
108 cars of Made-in-Zibo products including machinery, chemical products, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical deep autumn in Northeast China 











*



anant_s said:


> Any good English language books on modern Chinese Railways for a reader like me available in market?
> @AndrewJin @JSCh


Unfortunately I don't think so, at least none I have heard of written by Chinese.
;(

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *History made!
> Xi'an Railway Bureau launched over 1000 OBOR trains within 2018
> 9000km, first ever Xi'an-Riga freight train
> 
> View attachment 511100
> 
> *
> @TaiShang @powastick @Jlaw @long_ @Two @GeraltofRivia @Cybernetics @Beast et al
> 
> View attachment 511104
> View attachment 511102
> View attachment 511103
> View attachment 511101
> 
> 
> *919th from Chongqing on 15th Ocotber *
> *
> View attachment 511105
> *
> 
> 
> *On 31th October, first ever train from Zibo City to Central Asia*
> 108 cars of Made-in-Zibo products including machinery, chemical products, etc
> View attachment 511110


Doesn't show the length of the cargo though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Going West is a pilgrimage!*

*Beijing-Urumqi Z69
3161km
31 hours 16 mins
10am-5:16pm(3rd day)













*

I took a similar train from Shanghai to Urumqi a couple of years ago.
What a great memory!
Having some noodles in the dining car, viewing gobi desert and snowy mountains, listening to the symphony of different accents and languages.....



powastick said:


> Doesn't show the length of the cargo though.


They need DRONES!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*When a railway worker is a railway fan

























*
@anant_s @Realtalk108 @Game.Invade @cirr @JSCh et al



AndrewJin said:


> *Going West is a pilgrimage!*
> 
> *Beijing-Urumqi Z69
> 3161km
> 31 hours 16 mins
> 10am-5:16pm(3rd day)
> 
> View attachment 511112
> View attachment 511113
> View attachment 511111
> View attachment 511114
> *
> 
> I took a similar train from Shanghai to Urumqi a couple of years ago.
> What a great memory!
> Having some noodles in the dining car, viewing gobi desert and snowy mountains, listening to the symphony of different accents and languages.....
> 
> 
> They need DRONES!


My mistake, this is not Beijing-Urumqi train but Kunming-Urumqi train, but still share the same Lanzhou-Xinjiang Railway.
The distance is longer.
K1502
4216km
45 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

HX3D is such a beautiful loco. Probably in same league as that of LOK 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> HX3D is such a beautiful loco. Probably in same league as that of LOK 2000


I like banana, old-style elegance!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*When a railway worker is a railway fan II



































*



anant_s said:


> HX3D is such a beautiful loco. Probably in same league as that of LOK 2000


HK-Guangzhou trains (Ktt) use swiss-made ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bullet trains towards Sino-Korea border *
Dalian-Dandong HSR in Liaoning Province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*New book to be published soon
177 locomotives + 53 bullet trains 
*
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Comparison: HSR vs damn old signal system *
October 2018

*Guangzhou-HK trains*
CRH380 (Vibrant HK version)
















This corporate freight railway is preserving the archaic _*Semaphore Singal (臂板信号机)*_
*Canggang Freight Railway: linking Beijing-Shanghai Railway to the Port of Huangye*

_*









*_

@anant_s @TaiShang @powastick @Game.Invade @Realtalk108 @JSCh @cirr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *South Xinjiang Railway II
> 
> View attachment 509009
> View attachment 509010
> View attachment 509011
> View attachment 509012
> View attachment 509013
> View attachment 509014
> View attachment 509015
> *
> 
> 
> LOL, Merry Go!



*South Xinjiang Railway III*
*1974-2013*
*1938km*

The Southern Xinjiang railway was built from east to west. The Turpan-Korla section in the east (457 km) was built from 1974 to 1984.The western section from Korla to Kashgar (988 km (614 mi)) was built from 1996 to 1999. From Yanqi to Kashgar, the line follows National Highway 314. The Kashgar–Hotan railway, originally referred to as Phase III of the Southern Xinjiang railway, opened in 2010. From 2008 to 2013, the Korla to Kuqa section, 526.9 km (327 mi) in length, was double-tracked.

In December 2014, a second double-track electrified line between Turpan and Korla opened to commercial operation. This new line, called the second Turpan–Korla railway, is 334 km (208 mi) in length.T he line makes use of extensive tunneling to shorten the distance between the two cities by 123 km (76 mi). The maximum elevation along route is lowered from 2,980 m (9,777 ft) to 1,490 m (4,888 ft), and the steepest incline is reduced from 22.7‰ to 13‰. he longest tunnel along route, the Middle Tianshan Tunnel, is 22.467 km (14.0 mi) in length and one of the longest railway tunnels in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

AndrewJin said:


> *South Xinjiang Railway III*
> *1974-2013*
> *1938km*
> 
> The Southern Xinjiang railway was built from east to west. The Turpan-Korla section in the east (457 km) was built from 1974 to 1984.The western section from Korla to Kashgar (988 km (614 mi)) was built from 1996 to 1999. From Yanqi to Kashgar, the line follows National Highway 314. The Kashgar–Hotan railway, originally referred to as Phase III of the Southern Xinjiang railway, opened in 2010. From 2008 to 2013, the Korla to Kuqa section, 526.9 km (327 mi) in length, was double-tracked.
> 
> In December 2014, a second double-track electrified line between Turpan and Korla opened to commercial operation. This new line, called the second Turpan–Korla railway, is 334 km (208 mi) in length.T he line makes use of extensive tunneling to shorten the distance between the two cities by 123 km (76 mi). The maximum elevation along route is lowered from 2,980 m (9,777 ft) to 1,490 m (4,888 ft), and the steepest incline is reduced from 22.7‰ to 13‰. he longest tunnel along route, the Middle Tianshan Tunnel, is 22.467 km (14.0 mi) in length and one of the longest railway tunnels in China.
> 
> View attachment 511654
> 
> 
> View attachment 511655
> View attachment 511656
> View attachment 511657
> View attachment 511658
> View attachment 511659
> View attachment 511660


Truly breathtaking!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*银川至太原高铁开始规划了*
*China Yinchuan(Ningxia Province Capital) to Taiyuan (Shanxi Province Capital)high-speed rail began planning*
Yinchuan News 2018-11-01 00:00:00

On December 22 last year, the “Implementation Plan for the Construction of Yinchuan Metropolitan Area” (hereinafter referred to as the “Program”) was officially released, and the Yinchuan Metropolitan Circle, which was built with Yinchuan as the core and radiated to drive the Shizuishan, Wuzhong and Ningdong bases, was formed. The same city effect and overall advantages will drive the development along the Yellow Eco-economic Belt and enhance the overall competitiveness of the region.

On the morning of October 31, at the construction site of Yinchuan Lake-Shahu Tourism Fast Track Project, Zhu Guanglie, senior engineer of Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau, introduced that the project, as one of the transportation infrastructure projects of Yinchuan Metropolitan Area, has completed 30%. , enter the preparation stage of pavement laying.

After the completion of the transportation infrastructure, what practical benefits will it bring to the people? The reporter interviewed the relevant person in charge of the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau.

Yuehai Lake-Shahu Tourism Fast Track

A road leads to Shizuishan

Zhu Guanglie, senior engineer of the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau, said, "With the project of the Yuehai Lake-Shahu Tourism Fast Track, after the completion of the project, the distance between the two cities of Yinchuan and Shizuishan can be drawn through a road. The tourism resources are fully utilized to drive the development of the industry.

In addition, it is also a landscape avenue. The main road along the road is set up as two-way two-lane. There are green belts on both sides of the main road. There is a bicycle lane in the middle of the green belt. There will also be 12 viewing platforms and parking lots along the way.

Zhu Guanglie told reporters that the project also connected the waterways of the two places. After the completion of the project, in addition to choosing to drive and ride, the public can also raft on the clear stream.

"This development concept is not only reflected in the construction of this road, but also the other road projects have their own advantages and strengths, and Yinchuan and other cities are closely linked, such as Yongning to Qingtongxia Expressway, and started in May 2018. Linghu Road and Lingbai Road will become the main thoroughfare for Lingwu to connect Wuzhong and Qingtongxia, and make the tourism and other industries and projects in the Yinchuan metropolitan area interconnected," said Zhu Guanglie.

Three passenger hubs

Create a seamlessly connected transportation system

According to Li Wei, deputy director of the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau, according to the planning of the “Yinheng 19th Hengyang” road network in Yinchuan, the transportation system that the citizens can travel seamlessly will be realized in the future.

Among the 11 transportation infrastructure projects, the Beijing-Tibet Expressway expansion and expansion project and the Wuyin Expressway construction project are undoubtedly the key projects for Yinchuan to go out and introduce, and also the main road running through Yinchuan, north and south, and east and west. The construction of the road will make the road to the airport more convenient. In addition to road construction, the integrated passenger transportation hub is also the “big picture”.

"At present, some main projects in the railway station integrated passenger transportation project have been completed about 80%. At the end of this year, the long-distance bus station hub project, the underground connecting passage project, the transfer center, the North Plaza parking lot, the management house and 4 Under the train station channel project." Yinchuan Railway Station passenger transport phase I project production manager Chen Shanfei introduced.

In addition, the Yinchuan East Station passenger transport hub and the Great Solidarity Passenger Transport Hub will be built in the future. Among them, the Yinchuan East Station passenger transport hub project was initially located on the Duanjiahu Lake Island in Yongning County, southeast of Yinchuan City. At present, the project is carrying out a conceptual plan study of the passenger transportation hub under the condition of 6000m2 high-speed railway station building. The estimated investment of the hub is 510 million yuan. The Great Solidarity Plaza integrated passenger hub project covers an area of 250,000 square meters, with a planned total construction area of 146,000 square meters and an investment of about 3 billion yuan.

As the most grounded mode of transportation infrastructure, buses play an important role in the seamless connection of citizens. To this end, Yinchuan City has also included the IC card system application upgrade project of the Yinchuan Bus One Card Department of Transportation in transportation construction.

The reporter also learned that at present, the project has completed the application of the second-level commercial password of the Ministry of Communications, building a secret management system, terminal transformation, PASM card installation, card issuance system upgrade, clearing system transformation, and connection with the national system platform. Up to now, 546 IC cards have been issued for the Ministry of Communications.

Plan to build Yinchuan to Taiyuan high-speed rail

Li Wei introduced that at present, Yinchuan City is studying the high-speed rail project from Yinchuan to Taiyuan, which is still in the preliminary research stage.

The project from the Dingbian-Yinchuan section of Taizhongyin Railway is located in Yinchuan City, about 60 kilometers away. It is planned to carry out expansion and reconstruction. The project line starts from Taiyuan South Station in the east and the Zhongwei Yingshui Bridge marshalling station on the Xida Baolan Line. The branch line is self-determined and connected. Enter the Baolan Line Yinchuan Pingjibao Station. After the project is completed, it will become a fast artery for the Yinchuan high-speed railway to the east. With the roads and shipping routes, Yinchuan will better communicate with other cities.

In the interview, the reporter was informed that in 2019, the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau will continue to cooperate with the Autonomous Region Transportation Department to promote the reconstruction and expansion of the Beijing-Tibet Expressway, and strive to be completed and opened to traffic during the year. In addition, the Yinchuan Railway Station Integrated Hub and the Yellow River Yinchuan Section will be accelerated. The construction of key projects such as the Yinchuan East Line Highway, the National Highway 110, the Hongguang Town of Helan County, the Zhenbeibao Section of Xixia District, and the Yongning Expressway will lay the foundation for the creation of the Yinchuan Metropolitan Area.

Reporter Wang Hui

银川新闻网 2018-11-01 00:00:00











*Taiyuan




Taiyuan* (Chinese: 太原; pinyin: _Tàiyuán_ [tʰâi.ɥɛ̌n], also known as _Bīng_ (并), _Jìnyáng_ (晋阳)) is the capital and largest city of Shanxi province in China. It is one of the main manufacturing bases of China. Throughout its long history, Taiyuan was the capital or provisional capital of many dynasties in China, hence the name _Lóngchéng_ (龙城; _Dragon City_).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiyuan

*Yinchuan*



is the *Yinchuan *capital of the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, China,[5] and historically it was the former capital of the Western Xia Empire of the Tanguts. It has an area of 4,467 km2(1,725 sq mi) and a total population of 1.99 million. Its built-up area is home to 1,290,170 inhabitants spread between three urban districts.[6] The name of the city literally means "silver river".

Facing the Yellow River in the east, Yinchuan enjoys beautiful natural scenery and favorable conditions for agriculture and has long earned the fame of a "River Side City in the Northwest" and "Home to Fishes and Rice". Yinchuan is now the permanent site for China-Arab Expo which is an international platform for cultural and economic exchanges between China and Arab countries.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yinchuan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical Beijing III*

*






























*

@anant_s @Realtalk108 @powastick @Game.Invade @GeraltofRivia @long_ @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA et al


AndrewJin said:


> *Classical Beijing II
> 
> View attachment 509001
> View attachment 509002
> *
> View attachment 509003
> View attachment 509004
> View attachment 509005
> 
> 
> @cirr @Game.Invade @TaiShang @powastick @anant_s et al
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *银川至太原高铁开始规划了*
> *China Yinchuan(Ningxia Province Capital) to Taiyuan (Shanxi Province Capital)high-speed rail began planning*
> Yinchuan News 2018-11-01 00:00:00
> 
> On December 22 last year, the “Implementation Plan for the Construction of Yinchuan Metropolitan Area” (hereinafter referred to as the “Program”) was officially released, and the Yinchuan Metropolitan Circle, which was built with Yinchuan as the core and radiated to drive the Shizuishan, Wuzhong and Ningdong bases, was formed. The same city effect and overall advantages will drive the development along the Yellow Eco-economic Belt and enhance the overall competitiveness of the region.
> 
> On the morning of October 31, at the construction site of Yinchuan Lake-Shahu Tourism Fast Track Project, Zhu Guanglie, senior engineer of Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau, introduced that the project, as one of the transportation infrastructure projects of Yinchuan Metropolitan Area, has completed 30%. , enter the preparation stage of pavement laying.
> 
> After the completion of the transportation infrastructure, what practical benefits will it bring to the people? The reporter interviewed the relevant person in charge of the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau.
> 
> Yuehai Lake-Shahu Tourism Fast Track
> 
> A road leads to Shizuishan
> 
> Zhu Guanglie, senior engineer of the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau, said, "With the project of the Yuehai Lake-Shahu Tourism Fast Track, after the completion of the project, the distance between the two cities of Yinchuan and Shizuishan can be drawn through a road. The tourism resources are fully utilized to drive the development of the industry.
> 
> In addition, it is also a landscape avenue. The main road along the road is set up as two-way two-lane. There are green belts on both sides of the main road. There is a bicycle lane in the middle of the green belt. There will also be 12 viewing platforms and parking lots along the way.
> 
> Zhu Guanglie told reporters that the project also connected the waterways of the two places. After the completion of the project, in addition to choosing to drive and ride, the public can also raft on the clear stream.
> 
> "This development concept is not only reflected in the construction of this road, but also the other road projects have their own advantages and strengths, and Yinchuan and other cities are closely linked, such as Yongning to Qingtongxia Expressway, and started in May 2018. Linghu Road and Lingbai Road will become the main thoroughfare for Lingwu to connect Wuzhong and Qingtongxia, and make the tourism and other industries and projects in the Yinchuan metropolitan area interconnected," said Zhu Guanglie.
> 
> Three passenger hubs
> 
> Create a seamlessly connected transportation system
> 
> According to Li Wei, deputy director of the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau, according to the planning of the “Yinheng 19th Hengyang” road network in Yinchuan, the transportation system that the citizens can travel seamlessly will be realized in the future.
> 
> Among the 11 transportation infrastructure projects, the Beijing-Tibet Expressway expansion and expansion project and the Wuyin Expressway construction project are undoubtedly the key projects for Yinchuan to go out and introduce, and also the main road running through Yinchuan, north and south, and east and west. The construction of the road will make the road to the airport more convenient. In addition to road construction, the integrated passenger transportation hub is also the “big picture”.
> 
> "At present, some main projects in the railway station integrated passenger transportation project have been completed about 80%. At the end of this year, the long-distance bus station hub project, the underground connecting passage project, the transfer center, the North Plaza parking lot, the management house and 4 Under the train station channel project." Yinchuan Railway Station passenger transport phase I project production manager Chen Shanfei introduced.
> 
> In addition, the Yinchuan East Station passenger transport hub and the Great Solidarity Passenger Transport Hub will be built in the future. Among them, the Yinchuan East Station passenger transport hub project was initially located on the Duanjiahu Lake Island in Yongning County, southeast of Yinchuan City. At present, the project is carrying out a conceptual plan study of the passenger transportation hub under the condition of 6000m2 high-speed railway station building. The estimated investment of the hub is 510 million yuan. The Great Solidarity Plaza integrated passenger hub project covers an area of 250,000 square meters, with a planned total construction area of 146,000 square meters and an investment of about 3 billion yuan.
> 
> As the most grounded mode of transportation infrastructure, buses play an important role in the seamless connection of citizens. To this end, Yinchuan City has also included the IC card system application upgrade project of the Yinchuan Bus One Card Department of Transportation in transportation construction.
> 
> The reporter also learned that at present, the project has completed the application of the second-level commercial password of the Ministry of Communications, building a secret management system, terminal transformation, PASM card installation, card issuance system upgrade, clearing system transformation, and connection with the national system platform. Up to now, 546 IC cards have been issued for the Ministry of Communications.
> 
> Plan to build Yinchuan to Taiyuan high-speed rail
> 
> Li Wei introduced that at present, Yinchuan City is studying the high-speed rail project from Yinchuan to Taiyuan, which is still in the preliminary research stage.
> 
> The project from the Dingbian-Yinchuan section of Taizhongyin Railway is located in Yinchuan City, about 60 kilometers away. It is planned to carry out expansion and reconstruction. The project line starts from Taiyuan South Station in the east and the Zhongwei Yingshui Bridge marshalling station on the Xida Baolan Line. The branch line is self-determined and connected. Enter the Baolan Line Yinchuan Pingjibao Station. After the project is completed, it will become a fast artery for the Yinchuan high-speed railway to the east. With the roads and shipping routes, Yinchuan will better communicate with other cities.
> 
> In the interview, the reporter was informed that in 2019, the Yinchuan Municipal Transportation Bureau will continue to cooperate with the Autonomous Region Transportation Department to promote the reconstruction and expansion of the Beijing-Tibet Expressway, and strive to be completed and opened to traffic during the year. In addition, the Yinchuan Railway Station Integrated Hub and the Yellow River Yinchuan Section will be accelerated. The construction of key projects such as the Yinchuan East Line Highway, the National Highway 110, the Hongguang Town of Helan County, the Zhenbeibao Section of Xixia District, and the Yongning Expressway will lay the foundation for the creation of the Yinchuan Metropolitan Area.
> 
> Reporter Wang Hui
> 
> 银川新闻网 2018-11-01 00:00:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taiyuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiyuan* (Chinese: 太原; pinyin: _Tàiyuán_ [tʰâi.ɥɛ̌n], also known as _Bīng_ (并), _Jìnyáng_ (晋阳)) is the capital and largest city of Shanxi province in China. It is one of the main manufacturing bases of China. Throughout its long history, Taiyuan was the capital or provisional capital of many dynasties in China, hence the name _Lóngchéng_ (龙城; _Dragon City_).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiyuan
> 
> *Yinchuan*
> 
> 
> 
> is the *Yinchuan *capital of the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, China,[5] and historically it was the former capital of the Western Xia Empire of the Tanguts. It has an area of 4,467 km2(1,725 sq mi) and a total population of 1.99 million. Its built-up area is home to 1,290,170 inhabitants spread between three urban districts.[6] The name of the city literally means "silver river".
> 
> Facing the Yellow River in the east, Yinchuan enjoys beautiful natural scenery and favorable conditions for agriculture and has long earned the fame of a "River Side City in the Northwest" and "Home to Fishes and Rice". Yinchuan is now the permanent site for China-Arab Expo which is an international platform for cultural and economic exchanges between China and Arab countries.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yinchuan



*2030 HSR Network*
http://mcmcrt.china-emu.cn/HSR/2030.html

Yinchuan(Zhongwei)-Taiyuan HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*
31 October 2016
2-year Anniversary *
*Closure of Wudaokou Railway Crossing*
*& The beginning of Beijing-Baotou Railway Upgrading 
Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Baotou-Hohhot HSR‘s tunnel project in downtown Beijing *

京包线改造暨清华园站、五道口关张2周年纪念日。两年前的今天，2016年10月31日，京包线北京北-沙河区间结束了最后一天的运营，开始启动京张高铁建设。用九宫格纪念这段充满了经典回忆的线路，所有的场景一去不复返，只留下照片定格永恒。


















@Realtalk108

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *New book to be published soon
> 177 locomotives + 53 bullet trains
> *
> @anant_s
> 
> View attachment 511640
> View attachment 511639
> View attachment 511643
> View attachment 511641



I wish there are some English translations available.
Its a real treat to read about history of Chinese Electric and Diesel Locomotives from 1970 onwards. unfortunately this information is available in scattered form and for people like me who can't read Mandarin, its a great loss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical Beijing IV
*
Beijing's diverse landscape gives railfans infinite imagination. 
*
























*



anant_s said:


> I wish there are some English translations available.
> Its a real treat to read about history of Chinese Electric and Diesel Locomotives from 1970 onwards. unfortunately this information is available in scattered form and for people like me who can't read Mandarin, its a great loss


Hope so....
First, waiting for the Chinese version printed.....
This series looks pricey.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuxi Railway Station Upgrading Project opens!
Elevated waiting space + connection to shopping malls
*
Serving Beijing-Shanghai Railway & Shanghai-Nanjing Intercity HSR
(Different station for Beijing-Shanghai HSR)
*












*
@TaiShang @Game.Invade @cirr @powastick @Jlaw @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @long_ et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Autumn is colourful *
*NE China's slowness*























Game.Invade said:


> Truly breathtaking!





Game.Invade said:


> Truly breathtaking!


I will travel there one day!
I have only been to Northern Xinjiang.
Tianshan Mountains and Kanas National Park are amazing.
I will travel there again.

Tianshan Mountiains' Heavenly Lake 





Kanas National Park at China-Mongolia-Russia-Kazakstan border 
I did the "winter" version, I will plan an autumn trip, Kanas is most famous for golden autumn scenery.









Scenery in Xinjiang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*The city in the deep mountains of Guizhou Province
Three generations of railway stations*

*Liupanshui City, Guizhou Province *






*First-generation *
1 July 1966 opening with Guiyang-Kunming Railway
as a part of the Third Front Movement

Liupanshui prefecture was established in 1960s, then as a prefecture-level city in 1970s due to relocation of heavy industries from Eastern China and the booming local mining industry.




*

Second-generation
1980s





Third-generation
2015





Future:*
Anshun-Liupanshui Intercity (open in 2019)
Linking Liupanshui to the main Shanghai-Kunming HSR

The new terminal at the other side of the old station
convenient for transfer between slow trains, bullet trains, and long-distance bus





*Hopefully better infra could make a change for Liupanshui's underdeveloped tourist resources. *

Wind farm in Liupanshui

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

From 1980 to 2018, other countries have experienced 38 years and China has experienced 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

LOL

*Line up to be delivered to Ankang City
*





*Action in group!*
Guizhou Province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Breaking Gigantic Taihang Mountains *
*Beijing-Yuanping Railway *
*1965-1972 
Built by People's Liberation Army Rail Corps*

*














































*
@TaiShang @AViet @Game.Invade @war&peace @anant_s @Realtalk108 et al




Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> From 1980 to 2018, other countries have experienced 38 years and China has experienced 100 years.


Never forget those who sacrificed their lives in the hardest time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## war&peace

AndrewJin said:


> *Breaking Gigantic Taihang Mountains *
> *Beijing-Yuanping Railway *
> *1965-1972
> Built by People's Liberation Army Rail Corps*
> 
> *
> View attachment 514144
> 
> View attachment 514098
> View attachment 514148
> View attachment 514147
> View attachment 514164
> View attachment 514166
> View attachment 514162
> 
> 
> View attachment 514099
> View attachment 514100
> View attachment 514101
> 
> View attachment 514192
> 
> View attachment 514194
> 
> View attachment 514145
> 
> *
> @TaiShang @AViet @Game.Invade @war&peace @anant_s @Realtalk108 et al
> 
> 
> Never forget those who sacrificed their lives in the hardest time.


That's stupendously fantastic and I think that similar hard work and dedication will be required to establish a rail link between Pakistan and China...without rail link I personally think the full potential of the CPEC won't be exploited. Now, the technology has advanced a lot and China has excellent experience of building mega structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lest we forget those fighting for better infrastructure in the hardest time
Sichuan-Guizhou Railway
1956 to 1965*
















@TaiShang @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @anant_s @powastick @Game.Invade @Realtalk108 @AViet @Death Professor @Cybernetics @long_ et al



war&peace said:


> That's stupendously fantastic and I think that similar hard work and dedication will be required to establish a rail link between Pakistan and China...without rail link I personally think the full potential of the CPEC won't be exploited. Now, the technology has advanced a lot and China has excellent experience of building mega structures.


I agree.
Though there are many challenges of technology.
Qinghai-Tibet and Sichuan Tibet (currently under construction) railways, when compared to this future corridor, are like nothing.
I think a more pressing project will be an expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical Beijing V






















*



AndrewJin said:


> *Classical Beijing IV
> *
> Beijing's diverse landscape gives railfans infinite imagination.
> *
> View attachment 512351
> View attachment 512352
> View attachment 512353
> View attachment 512354
> View attachment 512355
> View attachment 512356
> View attachment 512357
> View attachment 512358
> *
> 
> 
> Hope so....
> First, waiting for the Chinese version printed.....
> This series looks pricey.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Very meaningful and beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Very meaningful and beautiful


These historical infra projects constructed in 1950s-1970s set a solid foundation for China's future.
Many of them are in Western China, for example those crazy railways radiating from Sichuan Province.
They were built on people's bloody sacrifices.


_到1957年底，全国铁路营业里程达26708公里，客货换算周转量达1707亿吨公里。
到1965年底，全国铁路营业里程达34406公里，客货换算周转量达3174亿吨公里。
到1975年底，全国铁路营业里程达45，992公里，客货换算周转量大5199亿吨公里。_

*1957-1965, 7698 km new railways 
1965-1975, 11586 km new railways* 

Nearly all railways were destroyed before 1949.

And these new railways were built in regions of one of world's worst geological conditions,
by the amazing PLA Railway Corps.

Mind that there were no modern machinery like automatic track laying machine or tunnel bearing machines at that time.

Though the railway corporation has been separated from the government, the military spirits are well preserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*The 46-year-old is still working!
Yunnan's metre-gauge railway*



























@TaiShang @cirr @powastick @JSCh @Realtalk108 @anant_s et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I have recently been interested in China's old trains. Although I know that like a horse-drawn carriage, after 10 years, China will only have high-speed rail and EMUs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> I have recently been interested in China's old trains. Although I know that like a horse-drawn carriage, after 10 years, China will only have high-speed rail and EMUs.


When we are losing them, we pick up more interests...
They won't disappear for sure, in the near future or long run, but older types are harder and harder to be seen.
New locomotives, so-called semi-high-speed ones (160-200km/h) are increasingly replacing older ones.

*Chengdu-Kunming Railway






















*

To be replaced by so-called semi-high-speed locomotives such as HXD1D

HXD1D on Lanzhou-Xinjiang Railway
with Retina check monitor camera

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Tianshui-Baoji section of Longhai Railway
Northwest China*
Built during anti-Japan war, but almost never in full operation.
In 1949, PLA spent 10 months to rebuild the railway with loses of 56 soldiers.
In 2003, a new parallel line opened.

【兰局巡礼 · 陇海&壮阔宝天】陇山和秦岭共同造就的渭河大峡谷，水深流急，舟楫不通，重岩叠嶂，寸步难行，几千年来一直是交通禁区，古人在天水和宝鸡两地之间的交流往往选择陇山之中的谷地关隘进行。为了打通通往西北的现代化通道，国民党政府在抗战期间修筑宝天铁路，当时宝天段全程沿渭河北岸修建，标准低，线位差，自开通之日起即饱受塌方、落石、山洪、泥石流等地质灾害的困扰，线路停运的时间比开通的时间还长。新中国成立后，立即组织解放军力量开展宝天铁路的补强改造，在短短的10个月时间内，就将这条国民党政府历经7年才建成的“盲肠铁路”，改造至正常运营标准，为进一步建设陇海天兰段打下了坚实基础。在这期间有56名战士光荣牺牲，以鲜血换来了这条西北大动脉的通畅。在接下来的几十年里，宝天段又陆续进行了地质薄弱地段改线、电气化改造、增建二线等大大小小的诸多工程。2003年开通的宝兰二线，在河谷与山峰间“穿针引线”，逢山钻洞，遇水架桥，与萦绕在渭河北岸的老线行成了鲜明对比。身临渭河峡谷，只见秦岭雄伟，陇山连绵，渭河奔腾，新线上的列车呼啸而过，只听SS7E的风机声幽鸣婉转，时隐时现，原来是老线的列车在河边蜿蜒行进。而此时，在群山的深处，宝兰客专的动车组早已风驰电掣般地驰骋在百里之外。在这里，可以直观地感受到现代技术的力量和自然造化的雄奇，更可以深深地感受到筑路英烈的伟大和新中国振兴西北的坚定决心。

World war II







Baoji-Tianshui section reopened in 1950.

































@AViet @Game.Invade @Realtalk108 @anant_s @war&peace @powastick @TaiShang et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

On topic of historical locomotives in China, are there any plans of preserving atleast one loco of each class in some kind of rail museum for future generation of railfans to see, understand and admire, this rich heritage and history of Chinese railways?

@AndrewJin @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

anant_s said:


> On topic of historical locomotives in China, are there any plans of preserving atleast one loco of each class in some kind of rail museum for future generation of railfans to see, understand and admire, this rich heritage and history of Chinese railways?
> 
> @AndrewJin @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @TaiShang


The history of China's steam locomotives and diesel locomotives is actually very short. When the British India has established a relatively complete railway network, the Chinese Qing government is still dismantling the Shanghai railway (the Qing government believes that the railway will destroy the fortune of the China Qing Empire). Many Chinese railways were established under the plunder of various imperialist countries such as UK,France and Russia. The deeper feelings of the Chinese people on the history of Chinese railways are the history of a country being invaded by Western powers, so the Chinese do not miss the history of the old railways that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> On topic of historical locomotives in China, are there any plans of preserving atleast one loco of each class in some kind of rail museum for future generation of railfans to see, understand and admire, this rich heritage and history of Chinese railways?
> 
> @AndrewJin @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @TaiShang


There are a lot.
I have been to the one in Beijing, Shanghai and Kunming.
The railway museum in Kunming is for Yunnan-Vietnam railway.
I was really impressed by that, lots of century-old ones have been well preserved.
The railway station inside the museum provides a couple of passenger services giving visitors a "feel".









The biggest is China Railway Museum, you can see major loco ever used in China.
It has three parks, I have only been to the one situated just across Tiananmen Square.
I have heard the one in the outer suburb is pretty big.

The one in Shanghai was built after the former Shanghai North Railway Station.
http://www.sohu.com/a/258813608_176954





Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> The history of China's steam locomotives and diesel locomotives is actually very short. When the British India has established a relatively complete railway network, the Chinese Qing government is still dismantling the Shanghai railway (the Qing government believes that the railway will destroy the fortune of the China Qing Empire). Many Chinese railways were established under the plunder of various imperialist countries such as UK,France and Russia. The deeper feelings of the Chinese people on the history of Chinese railways are the history of a country being invaded by Western powers, so the Chinese do not miss the history of the old railways that much.


Most locomotives on display in these museums are actually those manufactured after 1949.
For example various locos that were used for Chairman Mao trains.
There are so many things that talk about China's railway industry.










Another railway-theme museum opened in 2018.
China Railway Origin Museum in Tangshan City's Kailuan national mine park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Unpredecented order coming!*

The next 3 years:
*900 units of Fuxing bullet trains
210k freight carriages 
3756 locomotives*

In 2018 H1, 145 standard units of Fuxing CR400 were ordered worth 24.6 billion yuan, and 100-150 units to be ordered in 2018 H2.

And the new slow trainsets are expected to be granted permits at the end of this year.
Slow trains will be gradually replaced.


_上证报讯（记者 于祥明）中国铁路总公司近期连续发出涉及复兴号动车组145组、9600kw大功率电力机车188台、C80B运煤敞车4602辆的招标信息。记者5日从业内了解到，这只是开端，未来3年中国铁总将启动900组复兴号、21万辆货车、3756台机车的大采购项目。华泰证券等机构认为，在大幅提升铁路货运比例的大背景下，铁路装备新增需求可观。_

_　　上半年，中国铁总已经招标了145标准列、总价约246亿元的“复兴号”。下半年，中国铁总还将有100列至150列动车组采购，全年仅动车组采购金额接近500亿元。_

_　　一位分析人士表示，2016年和2017年，中国铁总分别公开招标采购了动车组91列和229列。中国铁总负责人曾表示，未来3年将有900组“复兴号”投入运营。由此推算，平均每年中国铁总将采购300组“复兴号”。_

_　　据分析，替代普速列车的动力集中型动车组是另一大需求点。_

_　　“时速160公里动力集中动车组于7月底完成20万公里运营考核，最快有望于2018年底获得国家铁路局生产许可证。中国铁总计划用该车全面替代25T型客车。这是中国下一代普速客车的主力车型，需求量巨大。”上述分析人士说。_

_　　此外，铁路货车也迎来大机会。“今年6月底，国务院印发《打赢蓝天保卫战三年行动计划》，明确了大幅提升铁路货运比例的目标。即，到2020年全国铁路货运量比2017年增长30%（即由36.9亿吨增至47.9亿吨，3年增加11亿吨）。我们认为，考虑现有线路运力提升需求及货运铁路新线建设有望加快，2018年至2020年国内加大装备投资力度，扩大机车、货车购置有望成为满足货运增量需要的主要途径之一。”华泰证券机械行业首席分析师章诚说。_

_　　“历史上铁道部年招标货车高峰期就6万辆左右，而这次铁路总公司计划购置铁路货车21.6万辆，其中2018年4万辆，2019年7.8万辆，2020年9.8万辆。总的来看，机车车辆采购金额超过1500亿元。”另一位业内人士向记者表示，铁路发展史上从来没有出现过这么大的订单，铁路装备行业有望迎来一波大行情。_

_









_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *‘Flight’ train to travel at 1,000 kph*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/11 22:58:44
> 
> *Experience in aerospace science helps tech development*
> 
> China unveiled a scale model of its high-speed flight train that is expected to travel at 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2025, with Chinese railway experts saying the country's experience in aerospace science would help develop the train.
> 
> The model was on exhibit at the 2018 National Mass Innovation and Entrepreneurship Week in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday, Chengdu Business Daily reported.
> 
> The train, which the State-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) began developing in 2015 and dubbed "T-Flight," will use an integrated, light- and heat- proof cabin 29.2 meters long and three meters wide, the report said.
> 
> The train will float 100 millimeters above the ground due to a close-to-vacuum railway environment and magnetic levitation technology, Chengdu Business Daily quoted Wang Yan, an employee at CASIC's Magnetic Levitation and Electromagnetic Propulsion Department, as saying.
> 
> "The train will slowly accelerate to 1,000 kilometers an hour," Wang said, noting that passengers will be safe and feel comfortable.
> 
> The train is expected to be dispatched every 200 seconds, similar to a subway train, Chengdu Business Daily reported, citing a promotional video at the event.
> 
> Together with US-based Hyperloop Transportation Technologies and Hyperloop One, CASIC is among only three companies in the world that have announced the development of a transportation system with a designed speed faster than 1,000 kilometers an hour, Wang said.
> 
> "CASIC started behind its competitors, but its experience with aerospace science has given it a decent start in the development of the high-speed flight train," Wang said.
> 
> Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Thursday that many technologies like electromagnetic propulsion used in the flight train are similar to aerospace technologies.
> 
> The exhibit of the flight train shows that China is keeping up with its US counterpart in the field, Sun said.
> 
> The train will reach the test speed of 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2023, and will be capable of carrying passengers at that speed by 2025, Chengdu Business Daily reported.
> 
> However, Sun said that despite the fast-paced schedule, the technology remains experimental and will not have a direct impact on people's lives anytime soon.
> 
> Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu is experimenting on a similar technology by developing a test platform for trains to achieve a speed of 1,500 kilometers an hour, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*2022 Olympics CR400?







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hiseen

AndrewJin said:


> *Breaking Gigantic Taihang Mountains *
> *Beijing-Yuanping Railway *
> *1965-1972
> Built by People's Liberation Army Rail Corps*
> 
> *
> View attachment 514144
> 
> View attachment 514098
> View attachment 514148
> View attachment 514147
> View attachment 514164
> View attachment 514166
> View attachment 514162
> 
> 
> View attachment 514099
> View attachment 514100
> View attachment 514101
> 
> View attachment 514192
> 
> View attachment 514194
> 
> View attachment 514145
> 
> *
> @TaiShang @AViet @Game.Invade @war&peace @anant_s @Realtalk108 et al
> 
> 
> Never forget those who sacrificed their lives in the hardest time.


致敬！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lanzhou, the gateway to Hexi Corridor and Silk Road*
Gansu Province, Northwest China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Lanzhou, the gateway to Hexi Corridor and Silk Road*
> Gansu Province, Northwest China
> 
> View attachment 517318
> 
> View attachment 517316
> 
> View attachment 517317
> View attachment 517315
> View attachment 517319


Is there any subways in Lanzhou?


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Is there any subways in Lanzhou?


Soon.
Should be this year, but delayed to 2019.
The reason is ridiculous: tunnels and stations are ready, but not the depot....








Lanzhou has a big geographic situation....
The city is very long, more than 30km from west to east.
How to build an effective subway network is a challenge.








But because of such concentration, those west-east main lines will be very useful and will greatly east traffic flows.



















3+ million people in the city are crying for subways!

Short-term (plus Lanzhou-Airport Intercity)





Long-term

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> How to build an effective subway network is a challenge.


How is it a challenge? Is just one straight line. LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> How is it a challenge? Is just one straight line. LMAO.


Effective links of two banks....
Ideally one station in the north and then the next one in the south.
If entire downtown is on one bank, that'll be easy.

This dilemma also happens in Wuhan and all other river cities....

Just checked, they also encounter problems like the special rocks.....
Very hard for tunnels, and flooding at the same time...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> *Misty Guizhou Province
> *
> *Guizhou-Kunming Railway*
> *1966*
> *
> View attachment 509129
> View attachment 509131
> View attachment 509133
> View attachment 509134
> *
> 
> *Hunan-Guizhou Railway
> 1972
> View attachment 509139
> View attachment 509140
> View attachment 509141
> View attachment 509142
> View attachment 509144
> View attachment 509146
> View attachment 509147
> *
> @powastick @cirr @GeraltofRivia @rott @long_ @anant_s @Game.Invade et al





AndrewJin said:


> *The city in the deep mountains of Guizhou Province
> Three generations of railway stations*
> 
> *Liupanshui City, Guizhou Province *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First-generation *
> 1 July 1966 opening with Guiyang-Kunming Railway
> as a part of the Third Front Movement
> 
> Liupanshui prefecture was established in 1960s, then as a prefecture-level city in 1970s due to relocation of heavy industries from Eastern China and the booming local mining industry.
> View attachment 513363
> 
> *
> 
> Second-generation
> 1980s
> View attachment 513362
> 
> 
> Third-generation
> 2015
> View attachment 513364
> 
> 
> Future:*
> Anshun-Liupanshui Intercity (open in 2019)
> Linking Liupanshui to the main Shanghai-Kunming HSR
> 
> The new terminal at the other side of the old station
> convenient for transfer between slow trains, bullet trains, and long-distance bus
> View attachment 513414
> 
> 
> *Hopefully better infra could make a change for Liupanshui's underdeveloped tourist resources. *
> 
> Wind farm in Liupanshui
> View attachment 513456
> View attachment 513458
> View attachment 513457
> 
> View attachment 513459
> 
> 
> View attachment 513460



Came across this excellent docu on the Guiyang - Kunming railway last year.








AndrewJin said:


> *The 46-year-old is still working!
> Yunnan's metre-gauge railway*
> 
> View attachment 516120
> View attachment 516121
> View attachment 516122
> View attachment 516123
> View attachment 516124
> View attachment 516125
> View attachment 516126
> View attachment 516127
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @powastick @JSCh @Realtalk108 @anant_s et al



Model no of this loco?

Any pic from the Chongqing - Lanzhou railway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> Came across this excellent docu on the Guiyang - Kunming railway last year.


Hope the daily slow trains can be preserved forever.
It is more than a transport method, but a part of locals' way of living.

I haven't taken one in my province for ages, after the famous non-A/C green train for railway staff got cancelled and replaced by some double-decker....

The only train in Wuhan/Hubei where you could open the window.....











Realtalk108 said:


> Model no of this loco?
> 
> Any pic from the Chongqing - Lanzhou railway?


Dunno, it seems that the only reason that loco was used on that day because the normal loco was broken down.

The new Chongqing-Lanzhou?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Classical Beijing VI*

*CR400 at Beijing South





Beijing Station and Beijing-Harbin Railway








Train No. T1 Beijing-Changsha on Yongding River bridge
Beijing-Guangzhou Railway*








AndrewJin said:


> *Classical Beijing V
> 
> View attachment 514913
> View attachment 514916
> View attachment 514915
> View attachment 514917
> View attachment 514918
> View attachment 514919
> View attachment 514920
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Start the new series, it will be interesting to view railway stations from the sky.
Each station has its own design strategies, 
also how it is intergrated into the transport hub can be some good and bad lessons. 

*Railway stations from the sky - I

Suzhou Railway Station
Suzhou City, Eastern China*
Shanghai-Beijing Railway
Nanjing-Shanghai Intercity HSR

it was rebuilt on the original site, well connected with subways and bus.
But the problem is that the surrounding downtown is too busy, there can be easily traffic jams.
The bus tunnel and underground bus stations is a great design though.

West direction, to Nanjing/Beijing 










East direction, to Shanghai/Kunshun 





South entrance.
It would be better if there is an underground pedestrian tunnel direcly to the city wall and city tower.





Another angle from south to north.
This again proves a pedestrian tunnel will be a great boost for tourists. 







Move to a smaller standard HSR station 
*----------------------------------*
*Tongxiang Railway Station*
Tongxiang County-level City (belong to Jiaxing City), Zhejiang Province
*Shanghai-Hangzhou HSR*

I hate such design.
Too much walking from waiting hall to platforms.
All new stations should have waiting space directly above platforms....
Not sure why they did this since Tongxiang is an ultra rich city....





Also the road entrance to the square can be easily congested in peak time.....






Lastly, an older one built decades ago
------------------------------------
*Taiyuan Station*
Taiyuan City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan HSR
Datong-Xi'an HSR
Taiyuan-Yinchuan Railway
Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan Railway
Taiyuan-Jiaozuo Railway
etc

Nothing to say about the pre-1980s style, a different grand feeling.
Platforms have been rebuilt to accommodate bullet trains.






It's great they rebuilt the square to include some green.
Nice place for aunties at night.....





But wtf with this V-design?
Looks terrible for driving

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Mining Railway reborn!*
Qinhuangdao, Hebei Province 
Former Liujiang Coal Mine-turned industrial scenic area 














@powastick @anant_s @Realtalk108 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's first desert railway:*
*Baotou-Lanzhou Railway* 
*1954-1958*
*995km


Lhasa-Beijing West train T28 on Baotou-Lanzhou Railway





*
The aerial view of the Baotou-Lanzhou Railway through the desert represents mankind's efforts against the forces of nature: moving sand dunes tamed by vast stretches of man-made straw structures, a technique originating from Ningxia, now known around the world.

The Baotou-Lanzhou Railway, which began operating in 1958, is an artery linking northern China to northwestern regions. It starts from Baotou in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and stretches to Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province. The 990 km-rail link passes through the Tengger Desert in the city of Zhongwei in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region six times.

The railway also runs through Shapotou, whose name means high-rise dunes. The region has 16 km of moving dunes, reaching up to 100 meters high.

"To ensure the successful operation of the railway, the desert needed to be tamed," said Zhang Zhishan, deputy director of Shapotou Desert Research and Experiment Station, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

August 1st marks the 60th anniversary of the opening of the Baotou-Lanzhou railway.

*TAMING THE DESERT*

Every day, 11 sets of passenger trains and 36 sets of cargo trains run along the Baotou-Lanzhou Railway. Protected by seedlings, grass hedges and trees, carriages tear through the southern edge of the Tengger Desert with ease.

"Before 1949, the desert was only 200 meters from Zhongwei. Experts from the Soviet Union, invited to design the railway, predicted that the railway would be buried by sand in 30 years," said Gao Yonggui, deputy head of Zhongwei Gusha (Dune-Fixing) Forestry Farm.

Sandy weather used to hit Shapotou 300 days out of the year. The year after the railway went into operation, sand buried the rails and suspended operations 11 times, he said.

In 1955, the Chinese Academy of Sciences established its first observation station in Shapotou. The next year, China's first forestry station in the desert was founded in Zhongwei. To address the issues the sand was causing, workers and researchers began relentlessly experimenting with desert control techniques.

Straw structures, which resemble checkerboards, remain the most convenient, environmentally-friendly and cheapest way of stopping sand encroachment. In Zhongwei, farmers make the straw checkerboards almost every day. Women place the straw on top of the sand, and men use a shovel to partially bury it in the sand, creating a checkerboard pattern spaced one meter apart. Each piece of straw is 10 centimeters below ground and 30 centimeters above ground.

Within the checkerboards, the surface of the sand forms a hard crust over time which prevents the sand from moving. Gao said this crust could last for more than 30 years.

In Heilin village near Shapotou, around 200 people make a living by working in the desert to make the straw checkerboards. Some work near their homes, while others travel to work in desert areas in Inner Mongolia, Xinjiang and Shaanxi.

In Zhongwei, about 10,333 hectares of sand is covered by these straw checkerboards. Shrubs, windshield belts, and grass belts are also constructed to keep the railway safe. Water from the Yellow River was diverted to irrigate the plants and shrubbery. The fight against sand never stops in Zhongwei.

Sand has been kept away from the rails since the 1990s, locals said.

*SHARING EXPERIENCE*

"It is from Shapotou that China's experience of fighting against desertification began to be known by the world," said Zhang Zhishan.

In 1977, China shared the anti-desertification technique used in Shapotou at the UN Conference on Desertification in Nairobi, and in 1994, the Zhongwei forestry farm was elected to the UN Environment Program's Global 500 Roll of Honor for its achievements in sand control.

Desert control experts in Zhongwei are often invited by other countries to share their experience, said Zhang.

"In 2016, I went to the United States for a meeting on desertification control. They talked about straw checkerboards from China. I was very proud," he said.

Shapotou's improved environment has made the city a popular desert tourism destination, receiving over 1.3 million tourists last year.

Though the sand has been curbed, the threat is not gone. China has 2.61 million square km of desert, about 27.2 percent of the landmass. According to a regulation to advance ecological progress in 2015, half of China's sandy land will need to undergo treatment by 2020.

"If we do not move forward, we will fall back. It is a fight against nature," said Gao.

At the Shapotou station, researchers have established models to monitor precipitation, underground water levels, evaporation, and growth of plants in sandy land. The findings will be applied to refine management of plantation in deserts.

"Desertification control is arduous work. It requires stamina and generations of hard work," Gao said.


*









*







@Daniel808 @DESERT FIGHTER @powastick @long_ @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @Game.Invade @anant_s @Realtalk108 @AViet @war&peace

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

AndrewJin said:


> *China's first desert railway:*
> *Baotou-Lanzhou Railway*
> *1954-1958*
> *995km
> 
> 
> Lhasa-Beijing West train T28 on Baotou-Lanzhou Railway
> View attachment 519189
> 
> 
> *
> The aerial view of the Baotou-Lanzhou Railway through the desert represents mankind's efforts against the forces of nature: moving sand dunes tamed by vast stretches of man-made straw structures, a technique originating from Ningxia, now known around the world.
> 
> The Baotou-Lanzhou Railway, which began operating in 1958, is an artery linking northern China to northwestern regions. It starts from Baotou in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and stretches to Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province. The 990 km-rail link passes through the Tengger Desert in the city of Zhongwei in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region six times.
> 
> The railway also runs through Shapotou, whose name means high-rise dunes. The region has 16 km of moving dunes, reaching up to 100 meters high.
> 
> "To ensure the successful operation of the railway, the desert needed to be tamed," said Zhang Zhishan, deputy director of Shapotou Desert Research and Experiment Station, Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> August 1st marks the 60th anniversary of the opening of the Baotou-Lanzhou railway.
> 
> *TAMING THE DESERT*
> 
> Every day, 11 sets of passenger trains and 36 sets of cargo trains run along the Baotou-Lanzhou Railway. Protected by seedlings, grass hedges and trees, carriages tear through the southern edge of the Tengger Desert with ease.
> 
> "Before 1949, the desert was only 200 meters from Zhongwei. Experts from the Soviet Union, invited to design the railway, predicted that the railway would be buried by sand in 30 years," said Gao Yonggui, deputy head of Zhongwei Gusha (Dune-Fixing) Forestry Farm.
> 
> Sandy weather used to hit Shapotou 300 days out of the year. The year after the railway went into operation, sand buried the rails and suspended operations 11 times, he said.
> 
> In 1955, the Chinese Academy of Sciences established its first observation station in Shapotou. The next year, China's first forestry station in the desert was founded in Zhongwei. To address the issues the sand was causing, workers and researchers began relentlessly experimenting with desert control techniques.
> 
> Straw structures, which resemble checkerboards, remain the most convenient, environmentally-friendly and cheapest way of stopping sand encroachment. In Zhongwei, farmers make the straw checkerboards almost every day. Women place the straw on top of the sand, and men use a shovel to partially bury it in the sand, creating a checkerboard pattern spaced one meter apart. Each piece of straw is 10 centimeters below ground and 30 centimeters above ground.
> 
> Within the checkerboards, the surface of the sand forms a hard crust over time which prevents the sand from moving. Gao said this crust could last for more than 30 years.
> 
> In Heilin village near Shapotou, around 200 people make a living by working in the desert to make the straw checkerboards. Some work near their homes, while others travel to work in desert areas in Inner Mongolia, Xinjiang and Shaanxi.
> 
> In Zhongwei, about 10,333 hectares of sand is covered by these straw checkerboards. Shrubs, windshield belts, and grass belts are also constructed to keep the railway safe. Water from the Yellow River was diverted to irrigate the plants and shrubbery. The fight against sand never stops in Zhongwei.
> 
> Sand has been kept away from the rails since the 1990s, locals said.
> 
> *SHARING EXPERIENCE*
> 
> "It is from Shapotou that China's experience of fighting against desertification began to be known by the world," said Zhang Zhishan.
> 
> In 1977, China shared the anti-desertification technique used in Shapotou at the UN Conference on Desertification in Nairobi, and in 1994, the Zhongwei forestry farm was elected to the UN Environment Program's Global 500 Roll of Honor for its achievements in sand control.
> 
> Desert control experts in Zhongwei are often invited by other countries to share their experience, said Zhang.
> 
> "In 2016, I went to the United States for a meeting on desertification control. They talked about straw checkerboards from China. I was very proud," he said.
> 
> Shapotou's improved environment has made the city a popular desert tourism destination, receiving over 1.3 million tourists last year.
> 
> Though the sand has been curbed, the threat is not gone. China has 2.61 million square km of desert, about 27.2 percent of the landmass. According to a regulation to advance ecological progress in 2015, half of China's sandy land will need to undergo treatment by 2020.
> 
> "If we do not move forward, we will fall back. It is a fight against nature," said Gao.
> 
> At the Shapotou station, researchers have established models to monitor precipitation, underground water levels, evaporation, and growth of plants in sandy land. The findings will be applied to refine management of plantation in deserts.
> 
> "Desertification control is arduous work. It requires stamina and generations of hard work," Gao said.
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 519192
> View attachment 519190
> View attachment 519191
> *
> View attachment 519194
> View attachment 519193
> 
> @Daniel808 @DESERT FIGHTER @powastick @long_ @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @Game.Invade @anant_s @Realtalk108 @AViet @war&peace


It's good for travel
Scenery is very charming, I don't want the train speed is too fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> It's good for travel
> Scenery is very charming, I don't want the train speed is too fast.


But Baotou-Lanzhou HSR is bound to happen, as one section of the vital Beijing-Lanzhou high-speed corridor, capital plus 3 provincial capitals, no joking....

2030-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



this loco looks very close to our Indian WAP 4 class (5000 HP) Passenger class loco both in shaping and Livery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Railway stations from the sky - II*

*Xining Station*
*Xining City, Qinghai Province, Northwest China*
*Open: 2014*

*Qinghai-Tibet railway*
*Lanzhou-Urumqi High-speed Railway*

Last time I was there, the entire old one had been demolished and all trains were moved to a temporary station.
Glad to see such a well designed transport complex.
But subway has not yet been open.
One of the best designed communal spaces around the station.

I can easily imagine how crowded at night this square will be..... 







*West direction, to Lhasa or Urumqi/Hexi Corridor *
Dunno why the river in front of the station was covered by concrete
From the news it said it is a river project undergoing....
Maybe also about subway construction?





*East direction, Lanzhou/Xi'an*
The main long-distance coach station is well connected.
Some stations put long-distance bus stations at the other side of the road, that will be a bad design if the square is pretty big....






move to a smaller one
-----------------------------

*Tieling Station*
*Liaoning Proince, Northeast China*
First built in 1900
Rebuilt 1993
Upgraded in 2011

Beijing-Harbin Railway
Tieling West is for the new Beijing-Harbin HSR

Not sure what the upgrading project was about...
It does not look like an upgraded one....
Maybe bigger waiting rooms?





The square and park in them middle of the main road look good though.....
Lots of aunties can be seen......








A medium-size one
--------------------------
*Xiamen Station 
Open in 1950s, completely rebuilt and reopen in 2015

Yingtan-Xiamen Railway
Railway link to Xiamen North HSR Station 

A dead-end station for both slow trains and bullet trains 
*
It looks like a miracle to manage building a transport hub surrounded by high-rises in the very downtown of Xiamen.
Link to BRT Line 1-3 and subway, long-distance station.
A multi-level parking building is a plus.





Very compact design, most transport activities happen underground......
But....wtf with the preserved 3 lanes for pick-off/up if there are roads directly to under the station....
Can cause lots of traffic problems.....








AndrewJin said:


> Start the new series, it will be interesting to view railway stations from the sky.
> Each station has its own design strategies,
> also how it is intergrated into the transport hub can be some good and bad lessons.
> 
> *Railway stations from the sky - I
> 
> Suzhou Railway Station
> Suzhou City, Eastern China*
> Shanghai-Beijing Railway
> Nanjing-Shanghai Intercity HSR
> 
> it was rebuilt on the original site, well connected with subways and bus.
> But the problem is that the surrounding downtown is too busy, there can be easily traffic jams.
> The bus tunnel and underground bus stations is a great design though.
> 
> West direction, to Nanjing/Beijing
> View attachment 518725
> 
> 
> View attachment 518726
> 
> 
> East direction, to Shanghai/Kunshun
> View attachment 518727
> 
> 
> South entrance.
> It would be better if there is an underground pedestrian tunnel direcly to the city wall and city tower.
> View attachment 518731
> 
> 
> Another angle from south to north.
> This again proves a pedestrian tunnel will be a great boost for tourists.
> View attachment 518732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move to a smaller standard HSR station
> *----------------------------------*
> *Tongxiang Railway Station*
> Tongxiang County-level City (belong to Jiaxing City), Zhejiang Province
> *Shanghai-Hangzhou HSR*
> 
> I hate such design.
> Too much walking from waiting hall to platforms.
> All new stations should have waiting space directly above platforms....
> Not sure why they did this since Tongxiang is an ultra rich city....
> View attachment 518735
> 
> 
> Also the road entrance to the square can be easily congested in peak time.....
> View attachment 518736
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, an older one built decades ago
> ------------------------------------
> *Taiyuan Station*
> Taiyuan City, Shanxi Province, Northern China
> 
> Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan HSR
> Datong-Xi'an HSR
> Taiyuan-Yinchuan Railway
> Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan Railway
> Taiyuan-Jiaozuo Railway
> etc
> 
> Nothing to say about the pre-1980s style, a different grand feeling.
> Platforms have been rebuilt to accommodate bullet trains.
> 
> View attachment 518749
> 
> 
> It's great they rebuilt the square to include some green.
> Nice place for aunties at night.....
> View attachment 518750
> 
> 
> But wtf with this V-design?
> Looks terrible for driving
> View attachment 518748





anant_s said:


> this loco looks very close to our Indian WAP 4 class (5000 HP) Passenger class loco both in shaping and Livery.
> View attachment 519199


The magic of red!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> The new Chongqing-Lanzhou?



Yup. The new one.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*The track laying of China's Germu-Korla Railway (Germu City, Qinghai Province - Korla City, Xinjiang Province) has reached the 
A-erh-chin Mountains in the Xinjiang section.*
*格库铁路新疆段铺轨抵达阿尔金山*







On November 13, 2018, the bridge erecting machine was working on the girders on the Kuruke Sayit Bridge under the *A-erh-chin *Mountains. The track-laying project of the Xinjiang section of the grid (*Korla* City, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region), which was built by China Railway First Bureau Group Co., Ltd., has completed 487 kilometers of track laying on the main line and has arrived in *A-erh-chin* Mountains. 






The total length of the *Germu-Korla Railway* is 1213.7 kilometers (including 717 kilometers in Xinjiang), which is the third major railway route in Xinjiang. (Chen Jianfei / People Pictures)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> Yup. The new one.


No many photos can be found, apart from the sections already in operation before the main line.
It usually takes years for railfans to develop classic photo-taking locations.
I now have a photo book detailing the best places to take photos of railways in Northern China.
It has maps and tips, in some cases hiking routes....






This guy spent days driving for making some drone flights for this new railway.









Chongqing-Nanchong-Guangyuan section 


















*Lanzhou section *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Today introduce 3 main stations in Andrew's Wuhan 
*Railway stations from the sky - III*

Wuhan is located in the very centre of China's railway network, with a similar distance to Beijing/Shanghai/Guangzhou. Wuhan has three main stations. The older two, Hankou and Wuchang, are the only main railway stations in China that do not reflect the city name. The new Wuhan station is only for bullet trains.










The one I use most is Hankou Railway Station, rebuilt a couple of years after the 1900s version.

It has the best subway transfer I have ever seen, zero distance between subway and the underground entrance to the station.

But the road traffic around is horrible even after many tunnel/flyover projects.

When the new location was chosen in 1990s, the surrounding was farmland and a military airport.

Nobody could predict today the station is jammed among high-density downtown.

Now apart from the main station for slow trains (along with Wuchang Station), Hankou is the main station for Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR. Nearly 100 bullet trains start from Wuhan to the second biggest city Yichang in the province.

*Hankou Station
Wuhan City, Central China
*
Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR
Beijing-Guangzhou Railway
Connection to Wuhan-Beijing HSR
Wuhan-Xiaogan HSR (planned to Xi'an)

Connected by Subway Line2 (Airport line)






one of the worst traffic before tunnels and subways opened.





Opposite to the station there is a lake and Wuhan Museum, free of charge.
Tens of shopping centre is the vicinity, providing entertainment for those who transfer in Hankou.






Downtown Hankou direction







*Wuchang Station *
At the other side of Yangtze River on the main Beijing-Guangzhou railway
This station should be completely removed......
Not a single hour without traffic jams...
and the entire district around is Wuhan's most backward region....
Lots of urban slums and crappy roads....
90+% Wuhan citizens will agree with me. 

The station itself is not bad, well connected to several subways.
And it is Chu Kingdom style, but the waiting space is tiny.....

*






*

*Wuhan Station 
Beijing-Wuhan-HK HSR
Wuhan-Jiujiang-Nanchang HSR*

Wuhan's biggest high-speed railway hub, nearly 500 bullet trains daily, another 300 from Hankou and 50 from Wuchang.

Reached by Subway Line 4.

The good part is its unique design presents a very spacious and modern vibe,
but it is built on the condition that the size of waiting space has been compromised to two ends.













Wuhan CRH Depot is not far from Wuhan Station along the main Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR





@anant_s @Realtalk108 @Game.Invade @long_ @powastick @TaiShang @cirr @Daniel808 @DESERT FIGHTER @Maarkhoor @Mista et al


AndrewJin said:


> *Railway stations from the sky - II*
> 
> *Xining Station*
> *Xining City, Qinghai Province, Northwest China*
> *Open: 2014*
> 
> *Qinghai-Tibet railway*
> *Lanzhou-Urumqi High-speed Railway*
> 
> Last time I was there, the entire old one had been demolished and all trains were moved to a temporary station.
> Glad to see such a well designed transport complex.
> But subway has not yet been open.
> One of the best designed communal spaces around the station.
> 
> I can easily imagine how crowded at night this square will be.....
> 
> View attachment 519201
> 
> 
> *West direction, to Lhasa or Urumqi/Hexi Corridor *
> Dunno why the river in front of the station was covered by concrete
> From the news it said it is a river project undergoing....
> Maybe also about subway construction?
> View attachment 519202
> 
> 
> *East direction, Lanzhou/Xi'an*
> The main long-distance coach station is well connected.
> Some stations put long-distance bus stations at the other side of the road, that will be a bad design if the square is pretty big....
> View attachment 519203
> 
> 
> 
> move to a smaller one
> -----------------------------
> 
> *Tieling Station*
> *Liaoning Proince, Northeast China*
> First built in 1900
> Rebuilt 1993
> Upgraded in 2011
> 
> Beijing-Harbin Railway
> Tieling West is for the new Beijing-Harbin HSR
> 
> Not sure what the upgrading project was about...
> It does not look like an upgraded one....
> Maybe bigger waiting rooms?
> View attachment 519204
> 
> 
> The square and park in them middle of the main road look good though.....
> Lots of aunties can be seen......
> View attachment 519205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medium-size one
> --------------------------
> *Xiamen Station
> Open in 1950s, completely rebuilt and reopen in 2015
> 
> Yingtan-Xiamen Railway
> Railway link to Xiamen North HSR Station
> 
> A dead-end station for both slow trains and bullet trains
> *
> It looks like a miracle to manage building a transport hub surrounded by high-rises in the very downtown of Xiamen.
> Link to BRT Line 1-3 and subway, long-distance station.
> A multi-level parking building is a plus.
> View attachment 519206
> 
> 
> Very compact design, most transport activities happen underground......
> But....wtf with the preserved 3 lanes for pick-off/up if there are roads directly to under the station....
> Can cause lots of traffic problems.....
> View attachment 519207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magic of red!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

CR400AF Winter Olympic version.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> CR400AF Winter Olympic version.


Any difference inside?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Any difference inside?


No idea. Photo from weibo -> https://weibo.com/1837551971/H2YRS3DYt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *The track laying of China's Germu-Korla Railway (Germu City, Qinghai Province - Korla City, Xinjiang Province) has reached the
> A-erh-chin Mountains in the Xinjiang section.*
> *格库铁路新疆段铺轨抵达阿尔金山*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On November 13, 2018, the bridge erecting machine was working on the girders on the Kuruke Sayit Bridge under the *A-erh-chin *Mountains. The track-laying project of the Xinjiang section of the grid (*Korla* City, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region), which was built by China Railway First Bureau Group Co., Ltd., has completed 487 kilometers of track laying on the main line and has arrived in *A-erh-chin* Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total length of the *Germu-Korla Railway* is 1213.7 kilometers (including 717 kilometers in Xinjiang), which is the third major railway route in Xinjiang. (Chen Jianfei / People Pictures)


An important strategic freight railway....
Very extreme geological conditions especially at Xinjiang/Qinghai border, 5-7km-high mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> No many photos can be found, apart from the sections already in operation before the main line.
> It usually takes years for railfans to develop classic photo-taking locations.
> I now have a photo book detailing the best places to take photos of railways in Northern China.
> It has maps and tips, in some cases hiking routes....
> 
> View attachment 519577
> 
> 
> This guy spent days driving for making some drone flights for this new railway.
> 
> View attachment 519584
> View attachment 519585
> 
> 
> Chongqing-Nanchong-Guangyuan section
> View attachment 519582
> View attachment 519581
> 
> View attachment 519578
> View attachment 519579
> View attachment 519580
> 
> 
> *Lanzhou section *



This line is shared between conventional and HS trains right?


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> An important strategic freight railway....
> Very extreme geological conditions especially at Xinjiang/Qinghai border, 5-7km-high mountains.



What's the reason behind this line? Shorten the distance to South Xinjiang sector?


----------



## AndrewJin

NEW DELIVERY! 
*To Harbin Railway Bureau 







*



Realtalk108 said:


> What's the reason behind this line? Shorten the distance to South Xinjiang sector?


Lots of resources along the railway, and tackle the problem of over reliance on one Longhai Railway corridor.









Many freight railway are being built in the region 
For example Dunhuang-Golmund Railway






Due to its location, Golmud abounds with natural resources from nearby salt lakes. Thus, industries involving salt lake chemicals have sprung up. Qarham Salt Lake to the northeast of Golmud proper boasts an area of 5,856 km2 (2,261 sq mi), making it the biggest inland salt lake in the world. Qarham Salt Lake resources are estimated to be worth over 15 trillion yuan. The lake is also China's largest production base for potassium, magnesium, and salt. Golmud also possesses natural gas reserves of 1 trillion m³ (35 trillion cu. ft.) plus over 50 varieties of minerals like gold, copper, jade and precious stones, lead, and zinc


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hami–Lop_Nur_railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Shanghai human activity heat value









and that of Beijing


----------



## Realtalk108

AndrewJin said:


> NEW DELIVERY!
> *To Harbin Railway Bureau
> 
> View attachment 520107
> View attachment 520108
> *
> 
> 
> Lots of resources along the railway, and tackle the problem of over reliance on one Longhai Railway corridor.
> 
> View attachment 520109
> View attachment 520110
> 
> 
> Many freight railway are being built in the region
> For example Dunhuang-Golmund Railway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to its location, Golmud abounds with natural resources from nearby salt lakes. Thus, industries involving salt lake chemicals have sprung up. Qarham Salt Lake to the northeast of Golmud proper boasts an area of 5,856 km2 (2,261 sq mi), making it the biggest inland salt lake in the world. Qarham Salt Lake resources are estimated to be worth over 15 trillion yuan. The lake is also China's largest production base for potassium, magnesium, and salt. Golmud also possesses natural gas reserves of 1 trillion m³ (35 trillion cu. ft.) plus over 50 varieties of minerals like gold, copper, jade and precious stones, lead, and zinc
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hami–Lop_Nur_railway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520114



Woah. There is a Chengdu-Golmud line planned?


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *The track laying of China's Germu-Korla Railway (Germu City, Qinghai Province - Korla City, Xinjiang Province) has reached the
> A-erh-chin Mountains in the Xinjiang section.*
> *格库铁路新疆段铺轨抵达阿尔金山*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On November 13, 2018, the bridge erecting machine was working on the girders on the Kuruke Sayit Bridge under the *A-erh-chin *Mountains. The track-laying project of the Xinjiang section of the grid (*Korla* City, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region), which was built by China Railway First Bureau Group Co., Ltd., has completed 487 kilometers of track laying on the main line and has arrived in *A-erh-chin* Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total length of the *Germu-Korla Railway* is 1213.7 kilometers (including 717 kilometers in Xinjiang), which is the third major railway route in Xinjiang. (Chen Jianfei / People Pictures)





Realtalk108 said:


> Woah. There is a Chengdu-Golmud line planned?


Yes, but in this 5-year-plan it is only about planning and survey.
Many environmental sensitive regions along this future railway, require very detailed planning.

Nian Baoyuze National Geological Park at Qinghai/Sichuan border
Watershed between Yangtze River and Yellow River













Realtalk108 said:


> This line is shared between conventional and HS trains right?


Yes, the southern section yes， up to 200km/h only. 
There is planning to have bullet trains directly from Lanzhou to Chongqing by the end of year or early 2019.
But it is quite likely the power-concentrated EMUs (up to 160km/h) will be used, but they are still in trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Very rare trains and cars are on the same level of bridges....*.

*CR400 in Hangzhou City*












*CR400s at Hangzhou East*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*New types of high-speed trains on debut in China*

Xinhua Published: 2018-11-19


China's train maker CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co. Ltd. debuted two types of train at an international rail transit expo closed in central China's Hunan Province on Saturday.






A double decker with eight compartments, developed by China's train maker CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co. Ltd., is shown at the Rail+Metro China 2018 in Changsha, Hunan Province. [File Photo: Zhuzhou Evening News]

One of the two train models, shown at the Rail+Metro China 2018, is *a double decker with eight compartments*, developed to meet demand for large passenger numbers for inter-city railways, the company said.

*The train with 820 seats has a maximum capacity of 1,708 passengers, which is 40 percent more than the capacity of existing trains.* The train units are equipped with advanced audio-visual entertainment facilities. With comfortable interior space, *the train has independent toilets for disabled persons.*

Yang Ying, deputy chief engineer with the company, said that the double-decker can run at a speed of 160 km/h, which can be made faster through system upgrading.

*The other model has a permanent magnet synchronous motor, the first time for China-developed high-speed trains to use such technology.* The electric motor is lighter and more power-efficient than existing ones.

http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/china/9/20181119/211759.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Key tunnel of Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway network finished*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-20 15:11
















View of the construction site after the completion of the Qinghuayuan tunnel on the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity high-speed railway in Haidian district, Beijing, Nov 20, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The drilling of Qinghuayuan tunnel was completed on Tuesday in Beijing, an important progress for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity high-speed railway construction to move ahead smoothly.

The tunnel, which began to be built in Nov, is located in Haidian district, extending underground from the Beijing North Railway Station for 6,020 meters before going aboveground to the north. Its diameter reaches 12.64 meters.

The Qinghuayuan tunnel went through three subway lines, seven crucial city roads and 88 municipal pipelines. It is a shield tunnel at the city center, passing through some of the most complex underground layers and most important buildings.

Shield tunneling can minimize the destruction of current fundamental construction features such as roads, pipelines, pedestrian overpasses and bus stations, and also reduce noise pollution and the interference to people and residential communities.

On Nov 11, the drilling of nearly 13-kilometer-long tunnel on high-speed railway network for the 2022 Winter Olympics in Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei province, was completed. The construction of the tunnel, the longest on Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway route, began in September 2016 and was named Zhengpantai tunnel.

The Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway has a total length of 174 kilometers with 10 stops, which is the first ballast track with maximum speed of 350 km/h, able to pass through Alpine regions and sandstorm areas, according to the Beijing Railway Administration.

The project is scheduled for completion by the end of 2019 and will shorten the trip between the two cities from the current three hours to just one hour.

It is a vital transportation construction for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games co-hosted by Beijing and Zhangjiakou.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

This is awesome!
*Train T77 is still alive!!!*

Just come across with these videos shot in 2012.
And check the latest timetable, T77 is still operating!
The only difference might be the terminal station in Guilin changed to Guilin North.
The recent change was back in 2017 stop at Hengyang Station changed from 0:27-0:45 to 0:28-0:45 

Such a great alternative for planes or bullet trains








@powastick @TaiShang @long_ @anant_s @Realtalk108 @Game.Invade @Daniel808 @cirr et al

*T77
Shanghai South- Guilin North*

Passenger cars: *25k type*, Nanning Railway Bureau
6 hard-seat cars (or 9) + dining car + one supreme soft bed + 2 soft-bed cars + 8 hard-bed cars + courier cars

Locomotives:
Shanghai-Zhuzhou *SS8* Shanghai Railway Bureau, drivers from Changsha City
Zhuzhou-Guilin *DF4D *Guangzhou Railway Bureau, Shanghai/Yintan driver changed at Yintan Station

1594km, 18h34min
Day 1 Shanghai South 16:6
Day 2 Guilin North 10:40

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*One year *

*It has been one year since the last-day operation of 
Non-A/C train 4416 Beijing-Zhangjiakou*

206km
5hours
14 stops

























Every era has its heroes
Say goodbye but keep them in your heart!







JSCh said:


> *Key tunnel of Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway network finished*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-20 15:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the construction site after the completion of the Qinghuayuan tunnel on the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity high-speed railway in Haidian district, Beijing, Nov 20, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> The drilling of Qinghuayuan tunnel was completed on Tuesday in Beijing, an important progress for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity high-speed railway construction to move ahead smoothly.
> 
> The tunnel, which began to be built in Nov, is located in Haidian district, extending underground from the Beijing North Railway Station for 6,020 meters before going aboveground to the north. Its diameter reaches 12.64 meters.
> 
> The Qinghuayuan tunnel went through three subway lines, seven crucial city roads and 88 municipal pipelines. It is a shield tunnel at the city center, passing through some of the most complex underground layers and most important buildings.
> 
> Shield tunneling can minimize the destruction of current fundamental construction features such as roads, pipelines, pedestrian overpasses and bus stations, and also reduce noise pollution and the interference to people and residential communities.
> 
> On Nov 11, the drilling of nearly 13-kilometer-long tunnel on high-speed railway network for the 2022 Winter Olympics in Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei province, was completed. The construction of the tunnel, the longest on Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway route, began in September 2016 and was named Zhengpantai tunnel.
> 
> The Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway has a total length of 174 kilometers with 10 stops, which is the first ballast track with maximum speed of 350 km/h, able to pass through Alpine regions and sandstorm areas, according to the Beijing Railway Administration.
> 
> The project is scheduled for completion by the end of 2019 and will shorten the trip between the two cities from the current three hours to just one hour.
> 
> It is a vital transportation construction for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games co-hosted by Beijing and Zhangjiakou.


One year after cancellation of train 4416 Beijing-Zhangjiakou and the new HSR!


_*The Qinghuayuan tunnel went through three subway lines, seven crucial city roads and 88 municipal pipelines. It is a shield tunnel at the city center, passing through some of the most complex underground layers and most important buildings.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> This is awesome!
> *Train T77 is still alive!!!*
> 
> Just come across with these videos shot in 2012.
> And check the latest timetable, T77 is still operating!
> The only difference might be the terminal station in Guilin changed to Guilin North.
> The recent change was back in 2017 stop at Hengyang Station changed from 0:27-0:45 to 0:28-0:45
> 
> Such a great alternative for planes or bullet trains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @powastick @TaiShang @long_ @anant_s @Realtalk108 @Game.Invade @Daniel808 @cirr et al
> 
> *T77
> Shanghai South- Guilin North*
> 
> Passenger cars: *25k type*, Nanning Railway Bureau
> 6 hard-seat cars (or 9) + dining car + one supreme soft bed + 2 soft-bed cars + 8 hard-bed cars + courier cars
> 
> Locomotives:
> Shanghai-Zhuzhou *SS8* Shanghai Railway Bureau, drivers from Changsha City
> Zhuzhou-Guilin *DF4D *Guangzhou Railway Bureau, Shanghai/Yintan driver changed at Yintan Station
> 
> 1594km, 18h34min
> Day 1 Shanghai South 16:6
> Day 2 Guilin North 10:40
> 
> View attachment 520626


Those trains have ACs? What is different between soft and hard beds? No terminal stations in Guilin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to build the country’s first undersea tunnel for high-speed train*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/20 19:19:27

China's first undersea tunnel for a high-speed railway is to be constructed in a section of the high-speed railway project from Ningbo to Zhoushan, East China's Zhejiang Province.

According to the local railway administration, an accreditation conference for the feasibility of the project has been wrapped up in Beijing, and the plan deliberated in the conference includes an undersea tunnel, which would be China's first undersea tunnel for a high-speed railway.

The 77-kilometer high-speed railway will be the first railway from Ningbo to Zhoushan, with a design speed of 250 km/h, in which a 16 kilometer undersea tunnel is designed to connect Beilun of Ningbo and Jintang of Zhoushan.

In the project, 71 kilometers of new railway line will be built. Seven stations are designed along the route, and four of them will be newly built. Three will be reconstructed.

The conference confirms tourist traffic as the major function of the project, and intercity passenger transportation will be its secondary function.

Middle and long distance bullet trains for intercity passenger transportation among Zhoushan, Ningbo and Hangzhou will be launched after the completion of the railway.

The high-speed train will shorten the transportation time between Ningbo and Zhoushan to 30 minutes, a decrease of 75 minutes from the current transportation time.

The high-speed railway will integrate both highways and railway lines, which means an expressway from Ningbo to Zhoushan will be constructed in parallel with the high-speed railway, according to the transportation administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2196670147051457

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World's 1st high-speed rail suspension bridge see pilot rope across Yangtze River*
New China TV
Published on Nov 22, 2018

The pilot rope of the Wufengshan Yangtze River Bridge, the world's first high-speed rail suspension bridge, has been erected across the Yangtze River, marking beginning of the upper main cable construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Secret of China's high-speed bullet train going jerk-free, less noisy*
New China TV
Published on Nov 25, 2018

At a workshop in east China, long welded rail tracks are made. Find out why there is no more "clickety-clack" noise when China's bullet trains run. #HighSpeedRail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Legend 
Chengdu-Kunming Railway II
1964-1970*




















@anant_s @TaiShang @Realtalk108 @Gibbs @powastick @Game.Invade @Brainsucker @long_ et al



AndrewJin said:


> *Chengdu-Kunming Railway*
> Southwest China's mountainous magic
> 
> The new 160-200km/h Chengdu-Kunming Railway will open in 2019.
> The old one will be only used for freight trains and short-distance passenger trains.
> The magnificent scenery will be history for passengers on most long-distance trains.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 506960
> View attachment 506961
> View attachment 506962
> View attachment 506963
> View attachment 506964
> View attachment 506965
> 
> 
> The new 160-200km/h Chengdu-Kunming Railway will open in 2019.
> The old one will be only used for freight trains and short-distance passenger trains.
> The magnificent scenery will be history for passengers on most long-distance trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Gallery: Work Progresses on Beijing-Zhangjiakou Intercity High-Speed Railway*

*












*

High-speed, 108-mile line to link two cities that will be venues of the 2022 Winter Olympics

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-1...intercity-high-speed-railway-101351358_3.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Those trains have ACs? What is different between soft and hard beds?


No A/C, it is called non-A/C green trains.
A non-A/C train can have soft beds too, but still no A/C.
A train is either entirely air-conditioned or no-A/C in any car.

Soft beds are 2-berth, hard bed is 3-berth.
Both provides bedding, but soft bed is more spacious and more fluffy.

Some train may have deluxe soft bed, that is 2-berth private room with sofa and toilet inside. 

Bullet trains only provide soft bed.

All bedding classes are cheaper than at least first class of bullet trains, in many classes cheaper than second-class.

Hard bed





Soft bed on CRH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*First cross-river bridge on Lhasa-Nyingchi section of Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts track laying*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-27 07:32:24|Editor: Liangyu

The Yarlung Zangbo River bridge, the first cross-river bridge on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, started its track laying on Monday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Travel with CR400!*




@TaiShang @Game.Invade @Mista @long_ @Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA @Two @Jlaw et al



JSCh said:


> *First cross-river bridge on Lhasa-Nyingchi section of Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts track laying*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-27 07:32:24|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> The Yarlung Zangbo River bridge, the first cross-river bridge on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, started its track laying on Monday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Faster than I have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I am not interested in CHINA HSR any more as long as there no 380kmph or above operating speed news!

Really do not care the so called 160 kmph meglev....too slow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Travel with CRRC Suburban Trains in Buenos Aires
*
709 cars in operation, 
plus a new order of 200 to be delivered in 2019








Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> I am not interested in CHINA HSR any more as long as there no 380kmph or above operating speed news!
> 
> Really do not care the so called 160 kmph meglev....too slow!!


From 350 to 380+kmph, the cost will be doubled at least, but just for very limited time saved because the DISTANCE between two stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> From 350 to 380+kmph, the cost will be doubled at least, but just for very limited time saved because the DISTANCE between two stops.



So high speed would probably make sense only very long distance non-stop (and potentially high-demand) routes. Otherwise, spending extra money for saving few minutes will not make any economic sense, especially given that build-up costs are increasing. 

Maybe a future Mainland-Taiwan very high-speed train would make such sense as I believe there would be huge demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> So high speed would probably make sense only very long distance non-stop (and potentially high-demand) routes. Otherwise, spending extra money for saving few minutes will not make any economic sense, especially given that build-up costs are increasing.
> 
> Maybe a future Mainland-Taiwan very high-speed train would make such sense as I believe there would be huge demand.


Yes exactly, for stops every 50-150km, 350km/h makes sense,
If stops are every 10-50km, even 200-250km/h is enough.
For 380-500km/h, the ideal distance between stations will be 200-500km, no point!
Well, for research, such trains are worth being explored, but for the tracks we have at the moment, they are not economical.
Similarly, those 1000+Km/h tubes are just a business game.
No practical use until the details of technology are developed and the cost is acceptable. 

Check the distance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darwin

Lots of good points on why HSR is not suitable for short stops and higher speeds due to cost.
At the moment in many places its cheaper too fly long distance , above 600 km , than use a hsr . 
But in the long run , the cost of jet fuel might make it more viable to make trips on trains. But planes might shift to electric propulsion ?
Wonder when usa will adopt hsr with our obsession with cars and lack of public trasnsport in most places.
I have used the chinese hsr from wuxi and the experience was nice.
Are chinese companies exploring new technologies to reduce operating costs ?


----------



## AndrewJin

*First CR400 of the day
from Beijing South to Shanghai

16-car CR400BF-A, the longest bullet train in the world (single unit)
To be replaced by 17-car CR400XF-B*









Darwin said:


> Wonder when usa will adopt hsr with our obsession with cars and lack of public trasnsport in most places.


People's habits are _*shaped*_ by what has been provided, it is not a subjective "obsession".
Europe has excellent public transport in the first place, then people can choose between different options and vote for the best.

This is also what is happening in China, there are expressways (nearly 140k km), long-distance bus, trains, bullet trains, planes, you chose what you think is the best.

When one has no choice other than one or two methods, there is no point to talk about people's subjectivity.




Darwin said:


> Lots of good points on why HSR is not suitable for short stops and higher speeds due to cost.
> At the moment in many places its cheaper too fly long distance , above 600 km , than use a hsr .
> But in the long run , the cost of jet fuel might make it more viable to make trips on trains. But planes might shift to electric propulsion ?
> Wonder when usa will adopt hsr with our obsession with cars and lack of public trasnsport in most places.
> I have used the chinese hsr from wuxi and the experience was nice.
> Are chinese companies exploring new technologies to reduce operating costs ?



I don't think any thing involved fuel has long-term benefits.

A train can link lots of cities and townships along a line, but you can't ask the plane to stop every 50-100km, you can't either built major airports anywhere.

That's the difference between point-to-point transport and a Network, the latter has a far bigger impact on economy.


Check the distance in km.
Some lines are 300-350km/h, some 200-250km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*New NE China high-speed train does test run*

chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-29





The high-speed train D8501 enters the Harbin railway station, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, to take passengers for its first trip to Mudanjiang during a trial run on Nov 29, 2018. The train left the station at 6 am to run along the 300-km Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line in Northeast China. [Photo/IC]





The high-speed train D8501 enters the Mudanjiang railway station, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Nov 29, 2018. The rail line, designed for trains running at speeds of up to 250 kilometers per hour, cuts the travel time from five hours to about two hours. [Photo/IC]





The high-speed train returns to Harbin railway station, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Nov 29, 2018. Trains will run along the line on a normal schedule by the end of the year. [Photo/IC]





The driver for the high-speed train D8501 running on the Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line, Nov 29, 2018. [Photo/IC]





The dining car on the high-speed train running along the Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line, on Nov 29, 2018. [Photo/IC]

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201811/29/WS5bff9b62a310eff30328bddf_6.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *New NE China high-speed train does test run*
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-speed train D8501 enters the Harbin railway station, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, to take passengers for its first trip to Mudanjiang during a trial run on Nov 29, 2018. The train left the station at 6 am to run along the 300-km Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line in Northeast China. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-speed train D8501 enters the Mudanjiang railway station, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Nov 29, 2018. The rail line, designed for trains running at speeds of up to 250 kilometers per hour, cuts the travel time from five hours to about two hours. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-speed train returns to Harbin railway station, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Nov 29, 2018. Trains will run along the line on a normal schedule by the end of the year. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver for the high-speed train D8501 running on the Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line, Nov 29, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dining car on the high-speed train running along the Harbin-Mudanjiang high-speed rail line, on Nov 29, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201811/29/WS5bff9b62a310eff30328bddf_6.html


I can already feel the coldness from these photos....



*CRH3X*
*X=unlimited imagination
CRRC Tangshan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guangzhou Guangzhou























*
@Daniel808 @Realtalk108 @anant_s @Game.Invade @TaiShang @long_ et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Darwin said:


> Lots of good points on why HSR is not suitable for short stops and higher speeds due to cost.
> At the moment in many places its cheaper too fly long distance , above 600 km , than use a hsr .
> But in the long run , the cost of jet fuel might make it more viable to make trips on trains. But planes might shift to electric propulsion ?
> Wonder when usa will adopt hsr with our obsession with cars and lack of public trasnsport in most places.
> I have used the chinese hsr from wuxi and the experience was nice.
> Are chinese companies exploring new technologies to reduce operating costs ?


The advantage of HSR is the comfort even the travel time maybe longer compare to air travel. Plane trying to maximise profit by suqeezing as much passenger as possible that makes a single economy seat so small.
Travel on HSR even for 5-7hours will still feel comfortable as u have spacious seat and canteen to move around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Construction starts on railway station in China's "city of the future"*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-01 21:59:56|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, Dec. 1 (Xinhua) -- The construction of Xiongan railway station was started Saturday with a goal to optimize China's high-speed railway networks covering Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei Province, according to sources from the China Railway.

With a construction period of 24 months, the station is the biggest one among the five stations along the 92.4-km-long intercity railroad linking Beijing and Xiongan. The other four stations are Huangcun, new airport, Gu'an East and Bazhou North.

Upon its completion by the end of 2020, the station will be connected with the country's five high-speed railways and intercity railroads, which will allow passengers from Xiongan New Area to get to Beijing, Tianjin in half an hour and Shijiazhuang, the capital of Hebei Province, in one hour.

The project will also make Xiongan New Area a key transportation hub well connected with the central, southern, northwestern, southwestern and northeastern parts of China.

Sources with the China Railway said international bidding for the station's design and construction plans had been completed, while construction experiences involving several domestic and overseas integrated traffic hubs have been drawn upon.

A variety of intelligent design and construction technologies would be applied so that the station would be a signature upon completion, said the sources.

In a master development plan for Xiongan New Area published in late April, the Chinese government described the new region as having "national significance" following the Shenzhen Special Economic Zone and Shanghai Pudong New Area.

About 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing, Xiongan New Area, known as China's "city of the future" in Hebei Province, has been designed to become a zone for innovation, a digital city synchronized with a brick-and-mortar one, and a livable and business-friendly area.

By the middle of the century, Xiongan will become a significant part of the world-class Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei city cluster, effectively performing Beijing's non-capital functions and providing a Chinese solution to "big city malaise," according to the plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Traveling through mountains and across water! New railway in E China in trial operation*
New China TV
Published on Dec 1, 2018

A new railway linking Nanping City and Longyan City of east China's Fujian Province has started trial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hiseen

Beast said:


> The advantage of HSR is the comfort even the travel time maybe longer compare to air travel. Plane trying to maximise profit by suqeezing as much passenger as possible that makes a single economy seat so small.
> Travel on HSR even for 5-7hours will still feel comfortable as u have spacious seat and canteen to move around.


I'd rather spend seven hours on high-speed rail. Also unwilling to take a "two-hour flight" ，Because the actual time spent is not much different， And high-speed rail is more free and spacious. So every time I return from Beijing to Changsha, where I was born（1400KM）， I choose high speed rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to put 10 new railways into service by end-2018*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-07 13:15:51|Editor: Lu Hui




BEIJING, Dec.7 (Xinhua) -- Ten new railways with an aggregate operating mileage of 2,500 km will be put into service by the end of this year to enhance the capability of China's high-speed rails, sources from the China Railway said.

About 553 new high-speed train services will be introduced simultaneously, which is expected to elevate China's high-speed rail transport capacity by 9 percent, according to the sources.

The change will also make high-speed railway services available for the first time in a dozen cities, including Fuxin and Chaoyang in Liaoning Province, Chengde in Hebei, Tongliao in Inner Mongolia, Mudanjiang in Heilongjiang, Rizhao in Shandong, Lianyungang and Yancheng in Jiangsu, Yaan in Sichuan and Lijiang in Yunan.

The travel times between some cities are also expected to be shortened. For instance, it will take three hours less for passengers to travel from Harbin to Mudanjiang, and nearly seven hours less from Mudanjiang to Beijing.

A new train diagram will be put into use on January 5, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *The first weekend of Xi'an-Chengdu HSR
> 
> Xi'an North Railway Station
> 
> View attachment 442001
> 
> View attachment 442003
> 
> View attachment 442006
> 
> View attachment 442008
> 
> *
> *En route*
> *
> View attachment 442000
> *
> *
> View attachment 442002
> View attachment 442004
> *
> 
> *Hanzhong station *
> *
> View attachment 442007
> View attachment 441999
> *
> 
> *Arrive in Chengdu*
> *
> View attachment 442005
> *
> 
> @Han Patriot @Malik Usman @DESERT FIGHTER @newb3e @powastick @Dungeness @TaiShang et al
> 
> 
> The paper is about how signal works between cars, boring!



*One-year anniversary of Xi'an-Chengdu High-speed Railway




















*

@TaiShang @powastick @anant_s @long_ @Realtalk108 @hiseen et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shantou Station upgraded!*
Shantou City, Guangdong Province 












*CRRC Sifang-Bombardier version of CR300 unveiled!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China builds railway arch bridge with world's longest span*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-10 19:56:52|Editor: Liangyu






Aerial photo taken on Dec. 9, 2018 shows the railway arch bridge across the Nujiang River in southwest China's Yunnan Province. With a grand arch bridge erected on Monday morning, Chinese constructors have built the longest-spanning railway arch bridge with a single span of 490 meters. The bridge is a key project of the 220-km-long Dali-Ruili railway which is a key section of the China-Myanmar international railway corridor linking Kunming, the provincial capital of Yunnan, with Yangon of Myanmar. (Xinhua)

BEIJING, Dec. 10 (Xinhua) -- With a grand arch bridge erected on Monday morning across the Nujiang River in southwestern China's Yunnan Province, Chinese constructors have built the world's longest-spanning railway arch bridge.

The bridge measures 1,024 meters long and nearly 25 meters wide. With a single span of 490 meters, it can accommodate the parking of four trains at the same time, said Yu Changbin, a project manager with China Railway Construction Corporation.

"As the bridge is situated in the gorge of the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau and affected by a high-intensity seismic belt, it was much more demanding in both breadth and bearing capacity than ordinary railway bridges," Yu said. "There is no precedent for building such a huge bridge station."

To complete the bridge, constructors had to assemble 800,000 bolts, and 922 steel poles of various models weighing 100 tonnes each in the air -- about 230 meters above the Nujiang River.

"The technical difficulty and risks are both very rare," Yu said.

The bridge is a key project of the 220-km-long Dali-Ruili railway which is a key section of the China-Myanmar international railway corridor linking Kunming, the provincial capital of Yunnan, with Yangon, the capital of Myanmar.

Upon completion of the Dali-Ruili railway, the transport time between the two cities will be cut from six hours to two.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's new high-speed railway laid with self-developed ballastless tracks*
New China TV
Published on Dec 11, 2018

Railway tracks with ID! 698km-long Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway has completed track-laying using China's self-developed ballastless track. By scanning the ID card, one can read information including model number, serial number of track laying, mileage and curve radius

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed railway in mountainous SE China begins trial operation*
New China TV
Published on Dec 12, 2018

What an engineering feat! Running through 99 bridges and 82 tunnels, a new high-speed railway begins trial operation in southeast China's Fujian after five-year construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China is building deepest high-speed railway station under Great Wall*
> By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-31 13:58
> 
> 
> 
> Workers are digging a tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line's branch linking Chongli county, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province, on June 30, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Chinese workers are building the world's deepest and Asia's largest underground high-speed railway station beneath the Great Wall at the Badaling section in Beijing.
> 
> The station under construction will be 3-story high and have a 36,000 square meters floor area, including platform, entrance and exit. The railway tracks will be 102 meters underground.
> 
> The station is an important part of a 12.01 kilometers long tunnel section of the 174-kilometer Beijing–Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line. The tunnel is the longest one of the railway line.
> 
> "Passengers will enter and exit the station about 100 meters underground, and it will be very safe," said Dai Longzhen, a senior manager of the construction company China Railway No 5 Engineering Group Co Ltd.
> 
> An escalator would raise passengers 62 meters at vertical height, and inclined elevators will also be used in the station for the first time.
> 
> To secure the safety of passengers, the station will change the inclined shafts that are used to build the station as permanent rescue channels.
> 
> The underground burrowing work is the country's most complicated, because the station has to contain 78 caverns and lots of intersections, said Chen Bin, a commander-in-chief of the project.
> 
> Starting from the construction of the tunnel on April 15, 2016, workers have known how tough the work will be, however the hardness of the rocks still exceeded their expectations, said Jiang Si, a manager of the company.
> 
> According to its initial plan, workers could excavate the tunnel 6 to 8 meters a day, but the tough rock meant workers could dig only about 2 meters a day.
> 
> Large–size shield tunneling machines could not be used, and workers could only use the blasting method in the construction, Dai said.
> 
> "The No 1 shaft has a 80-degree turn, and the No 2 shaft has a 135-degree turn, which prohibits the machines more than 100 meters long from working there," Dai said.
> 
> Workers have to develop new blasting technology to explore the tunnel carefully, because just above it are the Great Wall and the railway line linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou first independently designed and built by Chinese 100 years ago.
> 
> Workers have carried out more than 4,500 explosions. They use the electronic detonators to control the vibrations in batches of small explosions to reduce the impacts on the inside of hills and the Great Wall. At the Qinglongqiao station of old Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway line, worker used expansive agents to dig the tunnel, only 4 meters beneath.
> 
> Another problem in the tunneling is the underground water, and every day, workers have to pump at least 19,000 cubic meters of water, which equals about 10 swimming pools.
> 
> The Bejing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway is expected to get through by the end of 2019, allowing passengers to travel between the two cities in one hour. It is an important project for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games.


*New tunnel of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed line cut through*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-14 11:24
















Workers build the New Badaling tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line in Beijing on Dec 13. [Photo/Xinhua]

The longest tunnel for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway was dug through on Thursday, marking a major breakthrough in the 174-kilometer rail line which is planned to fully open to traffic in 2019 to support the commute for the 2022 Olympic Winter Games.

Starting from construction in April 2016, the 12-kilometer-long New Badaling tunnel, a pivotal part of the line, is also the country's most complicated underground burrowing project. Besides the drilling in the hard rock, the station beneath the Great Wall has 78 caverns and lots of intersections which create many difficulties in excavation. New techniques are being used to explore the tunnel carefully and avoid any damage to the Great Wall and the railway line designed and built 100 years ago.

The Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway is expected to be completed by the end of 2019, with travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiangkou reduced from three hours to just one hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*New Badaling tunnel of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line cut through*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-14 07:18:57|Editor: Yang Yi














Workers build the New Badaling tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 13, 2018. Workers have achieved a major breakthrough in the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line project, after they dug through the New Badaling tunnel, a pivotal part along the line, on Thursday. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Workers celebrate as they cut through the New Badaling tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 13, 2018. Workers have achieved a major breakthrough in the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line project, after they dug through the New Badaling tunnel, a pivotal part along the line, on Thursday. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)









Workers celebrate as they cut through the New Badaling tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 13, 2018. Workers have achieved a major breakthrough in the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed rail line project, after they dug through the New Badaling tunnel, a pivotal part along the line, on Thursday. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑↑


I lose counts on the number of new railways to open at the end of this month...
The biggest news for me as a Yunnan Province lover, is the bullet trains to Lijiang!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹

*On December 26, in shandong province will be opened two high-speed rail lines at the same time*

济(南)--青(岛) 
ji nan--qingdao 

青(岛)--盐(城)
qingdao--yancheng 

我大山东也不甘落后啊

https://v.qq.com/x/page/b081031ocsu.html

https://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rqs3vvy0.html?fromvsogou=1

这车看来（复兴号）跑 450km/h 完全木问题啊

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> 济(南)--青(岛)
> ji nan--qingdao



Jinan--Qingdao did not already have an HSR line?

@long_ , @AndrewJin 

I remember once I took HSR from Jinan to Jimo 即墨 -- couple of years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

TaiShang said:


> Jinan--Qingdao did not already have an HSR line?
> 
> @long_ , @AndrewJin
> 
> I remember once I took HSR from Jinan to Jimo 即墨 -- couple of years back.


那我就给你讲讲吧
济南到青岛的高铁，要从2008年的奥运会开始，那时候水上帆船的比赛设在了青岛，为了给交通带来便捷就在原来铁路的基础上进行了一下升级，达到了跑动车组的条件。但是速度一直提不上去，从京沪高铁济南西站开始转向青岛方向，速度就从原来的300+km/h降到了最高200km/h
现在即将开通的才是真正意义上的高铁线路，在原线路的北边重新修建的，，最高时速350 初期300
即墨在青岛北边 原来是县级市，现在变成区了 升级了 青岛市 即墨区

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Lhasa-Nyingchi section of Sichuan-Tibet railway under construction*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-19 07:31:33|Editor: Yang Yi




Staff members work on the construction site of Yarlung Zangbo River bridge of the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway on a snowy day in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 18, 2018. The 435.48-kilometer-long Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway is expected to be put into operation in 2021. (Xinhua/Wang Quanquan)












​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China's Inner Mongolia Province will join China's national high-speed rail network at the end of December
Beiqing Network 2018-12-19 17:03:24*
http://www.ynet.com/index.html
According to Xinhua News Agency, the first high-speed railway in Inner Mongolia, which is connected to the national plan for the “eight horizontal and eight vertical” high-speed rail network – Xintong High-speed Railway (Xinmin North to Tongliao High-speed Railway) will be opened at the end of December.




The Xintong high-speed railway started construction in June 2016 with a construction mileage of 197 kilometers. It is a two-line electrified orbit with a design speed of 250 kilometers per hour. There are 6 stations in the line, which are taken from the Beijing-Shenyang High-speed Railway Xinmin North Station, and arrive at Tongliao Station via Zhangwu, Zhanggutai, Ganqika and Mulitu. Since the joint test of the new high-speed rail in August 2018, the functions of each system and the overall system have been verified and optimized through dynamic detection of tracks, roadbeds, bridges, tunnels, and communications.




The reporter learned that after the opening of the Xintong high-speed railway, it will become the most convenient and fast passenger transportation route from the eastern part of Inner Mongolia to Shenyang and Beijing. The running time from Tongliao to Shenyang will be shortened from about 5 hours to about 1.5 hours. The running time of Tongliao to Beijing will be shortened from about 14 hours to about 3.5 hours.







The Xintong high-speed railway is connected with the Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway, enabling Inner Mongolia to access the northeast region and even the national high-speed rail network for the first time.




It will strengthen economic and social exchanges between the eastern Inner Mongolia and the Bohai Rim region, promote the revitalization of the eastern Inner Mongolia and the three northeastern provinces, and promote the eastern region of Inner Mongolia. The coordinated development of Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei will play an important role.











Tongliao Station
▼▼▼













Text / Wang Ronghui

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hiseen

*Autopilot system equipment passed trial review: 350 km/h*

*12/20*
09:14 
中国铁路通信信号集团有限公司


*




*

Recently, the complete set of 350km high-speed automatic driving system (CTCS-3+ATO) independently developed by China Tongtong passed the trial evaluation of China Railway Corporation, marking that this technology passed the field test and will officially enter Beijing Shenke The on-site trial phase of dedicated passenger operation provides scientific and technological assistance for the construction of China's transportation powerhouse and provides strong support for the construction of intelligent Jingzhang.





The automatic driving technology of high-speed trains with a speed of 300-350 kilometers per hour is still a blank in the world. Studying the automatic driving (ATO) technology of high-speed railway trains is not only necessary for the development of high-speed railway technology in China, but also the need to establish the international status of China's high-speed railway.

The high-speed railway automatic driving system has built a high-speed railway automatic driving technology system with completely independent intellectual property rights and compliance with interconnection standards, and improved the function of the high-speed railway train operation control system.




Through the use of intelligent control algorithms and car control strategies, the precise control of 350 km/h high-speed trains is realized, and the performance indicators such as control comfort, parking accuracy, energy saving and consumption reduction are comprehensively improved, which reduces the labor intensity of drivers and improves the high-speed rail. Operational efficiency and improved passenger ride experience are of great significance.


In the automatic driving mode, the high-speed train can realize the automatic control functions of automatic station departure, automatic section operation, automatic parking of the station, automatic door opening (protection), and linkage control of the door/station door.




The driver no longer directly drives, only as an emergency backup, the automatic driving system and the driver realize double redundancy and double insurance to ensure safe and efficient operation of the high-speed rail.


In 2007, China Tonghao began the independent research and development of self-driving equipment. It took ten years of research and development. In 2016, it successfully realized the application of the 200km speed intercity railway automatic driving technology in Huicheng, Dongguan.

In September 2017, the railway company established a major research project “Key Technology Research on Automatic Driving of High-speed Railway Trains and Demonstration Application of Beijing-Zhangjia High-speed Railway”. The overall technical plan for high-speed railway automatic driving system and related equipment interface specifications were prepared by China Tonghao. In February 2018, it passed the iron master plan review and passed the test review in June 2018.

From June to September 2018, the full set of high-speed rail automatic driving system (automatic driving vehicle equipment ATO, vehicle overspeed protection equipment ATP, temporary speed limit server TSRS and train control center TCC) was field tested and tested in the Beijing Shenke special comprehensive test section. The project was all passed.

During the Beijing-Shenzhen field test, China's C3+ATO system continued to operate stably, and passed hundreds of meticulous and severe tests of the expert group at a high level of near-zero defects. Many advantages were recognized by experts.


The development, test and trial use of the high-speed railway automatic driving system has opened up the channel for the transformation of the whole system equipment from the research and development of scientific research products to the industrialization of engineering, and accumulated experience and established for the continuous development and launch of new systems and new products. The foundation.

As a technological innovation enterprise, the high-speed railway ATO system equipment has opened up a virtuous cycle from scientific research investment to market revenue, and quickly improved the channel to ensure that China Tonghao is in a global leading position in the field of intelligent railway technology innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Jinan--Qingdao did not already have an HSR line?
> 
> @long_ , @AndrewJin
> 
> I remember once I took HSR from Jinan to Jimo 即墨 -- couple of years back.


The new 350km/h one is the real deal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> *South Xinjiang Railway III*
> *1974-2013*
> *1938km*
> 
> The Southern Xinjiang railway was built from east to west. The Turpan-Korla section in the east (457 km) was built from 1974 to 1984.The western section from Korla to Kashgar (988 km (614 mi)) was built from 1996 to 1999. From Yanqi to Kashgar, the line follows National Highway 314. The Kashgar–Hotan railway, originally referred to as Phase III of the Southern Xinjiang railway, opened in 2010. From 2008 to 2013, the Korla to Kuqa section, 526.9 km (327 mi) in length, was double-tracked.
> 
> In December 2014, a second double-track electrified line between Turpan and Korla opened to commercial operation. This new line, called the second Turpan–Korla railway, is 334 km (208 mi) in length.T he line makes use of extensive tunneling to shorten the distance between the two cities by 123 km (76 mi). The maximum elevation along route is lowered from 2,980 m (9,777 ft) to 1,490 m (4,888 ft), and the steepest incline is reduced from 22.7‰ to 13‰. he longest tunnel along route, the Middle Tianshan Tunnel, is 22.467 km (14.0 mi) in length and one of the longest railway tunnels in China.
> 
> View attachment 511654
> 
> 
> View attachment 511655
> View attachment 511656
> View attachment 511657
> View attachment 511658
> View attachment 511659
> View attachment 511660






*Construction of new rail in southern Xinjiang starts*
New China TV
Published on Dec 20, 2018

Construction of a railway linking Hotan Prefecture and Ruoqiang County in NW China's Xinjiang has started. It will pass through several counties that currently have no rail access.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*By the end of 2018, China's high-speed rail mileage reached 29000 kilometers, more than two-thirds of the total mileage high-speed rail in the world*

@AndrewJin
Your signature needs to be changed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077036040454455297*People's Daily, China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
Make them longer and more colorful! China on Monday unveiled new, longer #Fuxing high-speed trains. The blue-colored (CR300BF), green-colored (CR200J), and new stretched Fuxing bullet trains made a stunning appearance in Beijing.














10:59 AM - 24 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Hope Wuhan-Huangshan-Hangzhou HSR to finish soon.
> 
> View attachment 459391
> 
> 
> *From Hangzhou to Huangshan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Hangzhou-Huangshan High-speed railway starts operations*
(People's Daily Online) 11:21, December 25, 2018_

_





_(Test train runs on the new line Photo: Xinhua)_​
The railway linking Hangzhou, capital of east China’s Zhejiang Province that is famous for the West Lake, and Huangshan (Yellow Mountain), also a well-known tourist resort, started operation on Tuesday.

The 35-billion-yuan (US$5 billion) Z-shaped intercity line, which was announced in 2014, has nine stations, traveling west through the southern part of Hangzhou, Fuyang, Tonglu, Jiande, and Chun’an counties in the western part of Zhejiang, and northwest to Sanyang Village, the counties of Jixi and Shexian, as well as the city of Huangshan in Anhui Province.





_(View of Yellow Mountain file pic)_​
Stretching 265 kilometers (165 miles), the route opens a natural cut between the mountains and rivers from West Zhejiang to South Anhui, threading through a series of top scenic spots in the region, including seven 5A scenic spots such as West Lake, Thousand Islands Lake, Huangshan, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, Xidihong Village, and more than 50 4A scenic spots such as Tonglu Yaolin Wonderland, Linan Daming Mountain, and Qiyun Mountain, as well as more than a dozen national forest parks and geological parks.

With a designed operating speed of 250 km/h (155 mph), it cuts the travel time by train from Hangzhou to Huangshan from 3.5 hours to 1.5 hours, making it a more efficient choice for commuters and tourists.

From Tuesday to January 4, 2019, there will be 11 pairs of trains operating on the route. Starting on Jan. 5, 33 pairs of trains are scheduled to transport passengers on the new high-speed rail route.



The first bullet train D9551 for Hangzhou-Huangshan railway waits to leave Hangzhou East Railway Station in east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 25. 2018. A high-speed railway linking the scenic cities of Hangzhou and Huangshan in east China was put into operation on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑




*"Most scenic" high-speed railway launched between Hangzhou and Huangshan*
New China TV
Published on Dec 25, 2018

A trip of two cities: A most scenic high-speed railway has been launched, linking Hangzhou and Huangshan in southern China.


Video in Mandarin -> 
上海铁路局的秒拍视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*High-speed railway starts operation in China's coldest region*

2018-12-25 15:53:02 Xinhua Editor : Mo Hong'e

A high-speed railway line officially went into operation on Tuesday, linking cities in China's northernmost province of Heilongjiang, where the temperatures dip as low as minus 40 degrees Celsius. 

The 300-km line designed to allow trains running at 250 km per hour cuts the travel time between the provincial capital of Harbin and Mudanjiang, known as "snow city," from over four hours to one hour and 28 minutes, according to the China Railway Harbin Group. 

The line is China's northernmost high-speed railway. Construction of the railway started in December 2014, as one of the key projects in China's high-speed rail network scheme. 

At its destination of Mudanjiang, the railway with 11 stops connects with an existing rail line between Mudanjiang and Suifenhe, which is China's major border city with Russia. 

China's railway network is expected to hit 175,000 km in length by 2025, compared with 127,000 km of operating tracks by the end of last year.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/society/2018-12-25/detail-ifzaxhck8717466.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Most scenic" high-speed railway launched between Hangzhou and Huangshan*
> New China TV
> Published on Dec 25, 2018
> 
> A trip of two cities: A most scenic high-speed railway has been launched, linking Hangzhou and Huangshan in southern China.



*“最美高铁”杭黄高铁今日试运行，沿途串起7个5A级风景区*

2018-12-25 15:50:50字号：A- A A+来源：观察者网

导读
这条线沿途串起了杭州西湖、西溪湿地、千岛湖、绩溪龙川、古徽州文化旅游区、黄山、西递宏村等7个5A级风景区，以及50多个4A级风景区、国家级森林公园和地质公园，也被称为“最美高铁”。

连接长三角，途径大好河山，“最美高铁”杭黄高铁今日试运行。

沿途串起了杭州西湖、西溪湿地、千岛湖、绩溪龙川、古徽州文化旅游区、黄山、西递宏村等7个5A级风景区的“沪杭高铁”，不仅会进一步加强长三角经济一体化，还会使‘青山绿水’真正变成金山银山。






图为鸟瞰杭黄高铁千岛湖站 图源：东方IC






蜿蜒在千岛湖中的江西九江的永武高速公路与庐山西海秋意渐浓的植被交相辉映（无人机航拍）

据新华社12月25日报道，12月25日，杭黄高铁试运行。当日8时34分，第一趟列车D9551次驶出杭州东站。






2018年12月25日，从杭州始发前往黄山的首趟动车D9551次驶出杭州东站。 图源：东方IC

据澎湃新闻12月25日报道，杭黄高铁是杭州至南昌高速铁路的杭州至黄山段，是我国东部地区的一条高铁黄金旅游线。杭黄高铁从杭州市出发，向西经杭州富阳区、杭黄高铁东起浙江省杭州市，终至安徽省黄山市，桐庐县、建德市、淳安县，进入安徽省绩溪县，终至黄山市，线路全长265公里。

全线设杭州南、富阳、桐庐、建德、千岛湖、三阳、绩溪北、歙县北、黄山北9座车站，初期运营时速250公里。






杭黄高铁 图源：东方IC

*这条线沿途串起了杭州西湖、西溪湿地、千岛湖、绩溪龙川、古徽州文化旅游区、黄山、西递宏村等7个5A级风景区，以及50多个4A级风景区、国家级森林公园和地质公园，也被称为“最美高铁”*。

“杭黄高铁既是黄金旅游线，打通了世界级的旅游通道；也是黄金发展线，*将进一步加快长三角一体化，对沿线的经济发展起到巨大推动作用*，能够使‘青山绿水’真正变成金山银山。”浙江大学经济学院院长黄先海告诉澎湃新闻（www.thepaper.cn），长三角经济一体化上升为国家战略，杭黄铁路开通后，资本、产业的投入会增加，从旅游角度讲，杭州、黄山旅游也能形成旅游集群。杭州都市圈的空间边界也会进一步扩大，经济的溢出和辐射效应也会加大。






2018年12月25日，从杭州始发前往黄山的首趟动车D9551次驶出杭州东站。 图源：东方IC

对于刚加入杭州都市圈的黄山市而言，杭黄高铁的开通，东部沿海发达地区人才流、信息流、资金流的西向渗透将加快，客观上将加快其“融杭”进度。

澎湃新闻25日从铁路部门获悉，25日零时起至2019年1月4日24时止，杭黄高铁开通初期安排开行动车组列车11对。

2019年1月5日运行图调整后，杭黄高铁将安排开行动车组列车日常线33对，在日常线基础上，根据客流需求，周末线加开1对、高峰线加开2对。






2018年12月25日，从杭州始发前往黄山的首趟动车D9551次驶出杭州东站。 图源：东方IC

据介绍，杭黄高铁目标出行群体主要是旅游和商务出行，1月5日正式运营起，每天的运力能达到10万人次，满足杭州黄山区域旅游出行需求。

铁路部门介绍，杭黄高铁开通运营后，将打通浙江西部至安徽南部间山水相隔的天堑，结束浙江西部富阳、桐庐、建德、淳安等区县市不通铁路的历史，大大压缩杭州至黄山间的时空距离。杭州、上海、南京至黄山，最快分别只需要1小时26分、2小时26分、3小时24分可达。并将与沪昆、杭甬、宁杭、合福、昌景黄等多条已运营或规划建设的高铁线相连。杭黄高铁是杭（杭州）昌（南昌）高速铁路的重要组成部分，其开通运营，将进一步完善浙皖两省和我国东部地区高铁路网结构。






来自千岛湖的解先生表示，他现在能方便回家了 图源：浙江在线

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077036040454455297*People's Daily, China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
> Make them longer and more colorful! China on Monday unveiled new, longer #Fuxing high-speed trains. The blue-colored (CR300BF), green-colored (CR200J), and new stretched Fuxing bullet trains made a stunning appearance in Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:59 AM - 24 Dec 2018







*440 meters long! New Fuxing high-speed train unveiled in Beijing*
New China TV
Published on Dec 25, 2018

440 meters long! A new extra-long Fuxing high-speed train has been unveiled in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

China approves $8 billion high-speed railway project in Shaanxi province

BEIJING (Reuters) - China’s state planner said on Tuesday it has approved a high-speed railway project in the northwestern province of Shaanxi with a total investment of 55.16 billion yuan ($8.01 bill...

Reuters · 2h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> *By the end of 2018, China's high-speed rail mileage reached 29000 kilometers, more than two-thirds of the total mileage high-speed rail in the world*
> 
> @AndrewJin
> Your signature needs to be changed



Agree 

@AndrewJin 

***

*Part of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway to start operation*

Xinhua, December 26, 2018

A section of the high-speed railway linking Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, is scheduled to start operation on Saturday.

In the initial period, trains will run up to 300 km per hour between Shenyang and the city of Chengde in Hebei Province, Qu Xiangjin, director of the office of Liaoning provincial railway construction management, told a press briefing on Tuesday.

The high-speed railway service will cut the travel time on the section to as short as two hours and 21 minutes, nearly nine hours shorter than the current fastest normal rail trip, said Qu.

Six pairs of trains will run daily in the first week and as of Jan. 5, the number of trains will be increased to 15 pairs, Qu said.

After the whole of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway is put into operation, the travel time between the two cities will be cut to a minimum of two and a half hours.

The 698-km high-speed railway, designed for a maximum speed of 350 km per hour, will connect nine high-speed railways in northeast China in the future. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-12/26/content_74313578.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077036040454455297*People's Daily, China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
> Make them longer and more colorful! China on Monday unveiled new, longer #Fuxing high-speed trains. The blue-colored (CR300BF), green-colored (CR200J), and new stretched Fuxing bullet trains made a stunning appearance in Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:59 AM - 24 Dec 2018


fresh air sentiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to phase out paper train tickets*
China Plus, December 26, 2018

Paper railway tickets set to become a thing of the past in China, with e-tickets set to become the standard, reports Tencent News.

Shan Xinghua, director of technology with 12306 China Railway, paperless train travel currently being trialed in Hainan is going to be expanded across the country.

Instead of being given a paper slip, passengers will be granted access to the trains by simply showing their ID cards or scanning the 12306 QR code on a smartphone.

The report does not clarify when the paper tickets will be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Agree
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> ***
> 
> *Part of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway to start operation*
> 
> Xinhua, December 26, 2018
> 
> A section of the high-speed railway linking Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, is scheduled to start operation on Saturday.
> 
> In the initial period, trains will run up to 300 km per hour between Shenyang and the city of Chengde in Hebei Province, Qu Xiangjin, director of the office of Liaoning provincial railway construction management, told a press briefing on Tuesday.
> 
> The high-speed railway service will cut the travel time on the section to as short as two hours and 21 minutes, nearly nine hours shorter than the current fastest normal rail trip, said Qu.
> 
> Six pairs of trains will run daily in the first week and as of Jan. 5, the number of trains will be increased to 15 pairs, Qu said.
> 
> After the whole of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway is put into operation, the travel time between the two cities will be cut to a minimum of two and a half hours.
> 
> The 698-km high-speed railway, designed for a maximum speed of 350 km per hour, will connect nine high-speed railways in northeast China in the future.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-12/26/content_74313578.htm



Two high-speed railways opened today, including the one below 

*Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway introduces 5G service facilities*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-26 17:15:54|Editor: zh

JINAN, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- The Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway, *which was put into operation Wednesday*, has introduced 4G service and is preparing for 5G service in the future, according to Jinan's railway sector.

The high-speed railway project has 604 base stations, two tunnels and 11 railway stations, with a total investment of 184 million yuan (about 26.7 million U.S. dollars).

The railway's five major stations have also introduced 4G service and prepared for 5G service in the future.

The Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway is a vital part of China's railway network connecting Qingdao, a major coastal city in east China's Shandong Province, with Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-12/26/c_137700357.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

Shandong province high-speed railway planning
四横五纵

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Fast trains launched in Yunnan, Shandong *

2018-12-27 13:54:39 China Daily Editor : Li Yan





Photo taken on Nov 8, 2018 shows the scenery of Erhai Lake in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Photo/Xinhua)

A new high-speed rail route linking several famous tourist attractions in Yunnan Province is set to open soon, according to the China Railway Corp.

*The new line will link sites such as Lijiang and Dali, and the Three Parallel Rivers area, all UNESCO World Heritage Sites.*

The new line, which has 10 stations, will cut travel time from Lijiang to Kunming, the provincial capital of Yunnan, from more than eight hours to just three hours. It will be the first time Lijiang has high-speed rail accessibility.

"The route will offer new choices for tourists, and travel agencies will be able to provide more customized services," said Liu Qingyuan, deputy general manager of Lijiang Association Holiday Travel Agency.

Zhang Yu, a local tour guide, said the new line will boost the region's tourism sector by bringing more visitors to Lijiang.

"At the same time, local residents will be more connected with major neighboring cities," said Zhang.

The new line will also link Lijiang to Dali, another tourist destination in the province, cutting travel time to under an hour.

The new line in Yunnan is just one of 10 routes recently opened－or soon to be－by CRC. The company also plans to adjust train operating times nationwide beginning Jan 5 in preparation for the Spring Festival travel rush.

*Two new high-speed rail routes began operating in Shandong province on Wednesday.*

One route links the provincial capital of Jinan with the port city of Qingdao, "which reduces travel time to around 90 minutes from well over two hours before", said Liu Qing, deputy director of Qingdao Railway Station, adding that passengers from Qingdao and Beijing need to travel only 3.5 hours to Jinan if they choose the fastest line, saving 52 minutes.

The 307-kilometer high-speed rail route features 11 stations.

The other new route links major cities in Shandong and Jiangsu provinces.

"The line will run to Shanghai in the future after construction between Shanghai and Lianyungang (Jiangsu) is complete," said the deputy director.

It is estimated that within two years, travel time between Shanghai and Qingdao will be cut to four hours from over seven hours currently.

According to the Qingdao Railway Station, the route will also provide cargo services from major ports along the line, such as Qingdao, Rizhao and Lianyungang.

On Tuesday, a high-speed line opened that links Zhejiang's capital Hangzhou with Huangshan, Anhui province, and another high-speed line began linking cities in China's northernmost province of Heilongjiang.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/society/2018-12-27/detail-ifzccnsu7720931.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*New high-speed railway opens in Central China's Hunan*
New China TV
Published on Dec 26, 2018

China is adding another line to its massive high-speed rail network, which is the world's largest. The new railway links 14 cities and counties in Central China's Hunan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Chengdu-Yaan Railway, part of the Chengdu-Lhasa Railway, put into operation today 28.12.2018 





















*Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway starts operation*

Last Updated: 2018-12-29 09:28 | Xinhua






A passenger prepares to get on board a bullet train of Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway at Chengdu West station in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Dec. 28, 2018. The newly-built Chengdu-Ya'an railway started operation on Friday. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)






A person dressed as giant panda interacts with passengers on the bullet train C6651 of high-speed Chengdu-Ya'an railway on Dec. 28, 2018. The newly-built Chengdu-Ya'an railway started operation on Friday. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)






The train conductors pose for photos before the bullet train of Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway at Ya'an station in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Dec. 28, 2018. The newly-built Chengdu-Ya'an railway started operation on Friday. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Part of Beijing-Shenyang high-speed rail starts operation*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-29 13:54:35|Editor: Yang Yi

SHENYANG, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- China on Saturday opened a high-speed railway sector connecting Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province with Chengde, a popular summer resort about 230 km north of Beijing.

The sector, one of many recently opened to expand the world's largest high-speed rail network, provides a more convenient connection between China's northeastern provinces with the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region.

The high-speed rail sector cuts the trip from Shenyang to Chengde to two hours and 21 minutes, nearly nine hours less than the existing route, according to Li Yudan, deputy general manager of China Railway Shenyang Group Co. Ltd.

Six pairs of trains will run daily in the first week, and as of Jan. 5, the number of trains will be increased to 15 pairs, according to local authorities.

The new sector belongs to the Beijing-Harbin high-speed rail route that extends 1,250 km from the country's northeasternmost provincial capital Harbin to Beijing. The day-long trip from Harbin to Beijing will be cut to within five hours after the route is launched.

Another sector on the route from Harbin to Mudanjiang, known as "snow city," opened Tuesday. On the same day, China also opened a railway line between Hangzhou and Huangshan, both well-known scenic spots.

China's railway network is expected to hit 175,000 km in length by 2025, compared with 127,000 km of operating tracks by the end of last year.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-12/29/c_137706784.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed railway in giant panda's hometown starts operation*
New China TV
Published on Dec 29, 2018

A high-speed rail service starts operation in Sichuan, China, linking Chengdu with Ya'an, a city known as "giant panda's hometown."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Shanxi, artery of China's coal transportation*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-26 15:38:31|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2018 shows a cargo train running on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. The 653-km long Datong-Qinhuangdao railway is an artery of China's coal transportation. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)






*Close-up on China's 30-year-old heavy-haul railway*
New China TV
Published on Dec 27, 2018

Heavy-haul trains are runing on the 30-year-old Daqin Railway in north China with world's highest traffic density. Multiple records are set. Click to find out how significant the rail line is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Shashangou Railway Bridge takes top award*
By Ma Jingna in Lanzhou | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-28 21:12 


http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201812/28/WS5c26213aa310d912140518d9_2.html


The Shashangou Railway Bridge in the Kumtag Desert, northwestern China’s Gansu province, has won the National Quality Engineering Award. [Photos by Ma Lu for chinadaily.com.cn]

The Shashangou Railway Bridge in the Kumtag Desert, northwestern China's Gansu province, has won the National Quality Engineering Award.

Considered a major project for the Dunhuang-Golmud Railway, which links the city of Dunhuang in Gansu province with Golmud in Qinghai province, the bridge started construction in 2013 and was completed in 2015.

The construction was challenging, partly due to frequent sandstorms and significant temperature differences between day and night, according to China Railway Construction 11th Bureau Group, who built the bridge.

It was the first time that the method of pile foundation construction was carried out in China's desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's railway network spans 131,000 km*
2019-01-02 16:13:33 Ecns.cn Editor : Mo Hong'e



A G423 bullet train leaves Shijiazhuang Station in Hebei Province for Nanning East Station in Guagnxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (File photo/China News Service)

(ECNS) -- China's railway network grew to 131,000 kilometers by the end of 2018 including 29,000 kilometers of high-speed rail track, China Railway Corporation said on Wednesday.

Data showed both passenger and cargo transportation increased dramatically in the past year.

A total of 3.37 billion passenger trips were made on the nation’s railways, a 9.4 percent increase of 290 million, according to the national rail operator. 

Cargo transported by rail totaled 4.022 billion tons, a 9.1 percent annual growth, or an increase of 334 million tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*All aboard the farmers' market*
China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-31 08:27 


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201812/31/WS5c296260a310d91214051d13_2.html


Conductor Feng Fanping writes the farmers' information on a whiteboard in case someone needs to contact them to buy produce. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]

Editor's note: The 8361/2 slow train, chugging along the 117-kilometer railway between Shaanxi province's Hanzhong and Yangpingguan, has four hard-seat carriages plus a baggage car in which a peddlers' market is organized. The train passes three mountainous, poverty-stricken counties－Hantai, Mianxian and Ningqiang－and thus provides the most convenient method for locals to sell their agricultural produce.

The popular local specialties sold on board the train are tea, mushroom, eggs, poultry, honey, vegetables and agaric, most of which is planted, raised or collected by the farmers in the mountains. A one-way ticket costs 7.5 yuan ($1.09).

The train is now the slowest and cheapest train among the existing 81 slow trains still operating in China. The Xi'an railway bureau started running the train 14 years ago as a shuttle for railway workers living in the region, and later opened the train to locals as a poverty-alleviation project.







Passengers buy rice and black rice from the farmers on the Dec 12 train trip. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]




Ren Lijun (second from left) sells his two chickens soon after getting on the train. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]




Farmers prepare to get on the train for their return trip home before the train starts off from the Yangpingguan Railway Station on Dec 13. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]




Yang Songping (left) and his brother start arranging their stalls to sell black rice on the train on Dec 13. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]




Liu Mingtao (second from left), a tea company boss, talks with conductors of the train on the Dec 13 train journey. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]




Vegetables planted by Zhang Suqing, (second from left) are popular among passengers on the Dec 13 train. [Photo by Zhao Chen/for China Daily]

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China "Revival" High-speed Rail Car will be the first in the world to achieve 350 km/h self-driving*
https://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2019_01_02_485474.shtml
2019-01-02 22:42:34 
Source: CCTV News

CCTV News January 2 news, January 2, 2019, General Manager of China Railway Corporation Lu Dongfu revealed that the Renaissance train will achieve the first 350 km/h autopilot function in the world. At present, the automatic driving technology of 300-350 km/h high-speed railway is still blank in the world. The China Railway Corporation is organizing the research and will be applied for the first time in the Beijing-Zhangjia high-speed railway.






△350 kmph speed automatic driving "Revival" high-speed train

It is a reality to use ATO equipment instead of driver driving.

It is reported that the current high-speed trains are driven by drivers under the protection of the Chinese train operation control system. "With the development of technology, it has become a reality to use ATO (high-speed train automatic driving) equipment instead of driver driving." According to experts from the Academy of Iron and Steel, China Railway Corporation has two speeds of 200 kilometers per hour in Wanhui and Foshan in the Pearl River Delta. The intercity railway opened the ATO, which is the first time in the world that the ATO is used in railways with a speed of 200km/h.






△350 kmph speed automatic driving "Revival" high-speed train

The driver can press the start button to achieve multiple functions

According to the experts of the Academy of Iron and Steel, after using the ATO, the driver can automatically start the train from the station, automatically run between the stations, automatically adjust the running time according to the plan, accurately stop at the station, and automatically open the door after parking. .

The ATO workflow is like this: “After the ground scheduling center has developed a driving plan, the plan will be sent to the ATO ground equipment through the ground data transmission network. This equipment will then be sent to the EMU through the railway mobile communication network. ATO vehicle equipment.” The experts of the Institute of Iron and Steel said that after the ATO vehicle equipment received the plan, the control speed curve was calculated according to the current position of the EMU, instead of the driver automatically controlling the acceleration, running, deceleration, parking and driving of the EMU. etc.






△Autopilot simulator of 350 kmph speed automatic driving "Revival" high-speed train

Since the ATO control ensures the consistency of driving operations, it can eliminate the difference caused by different driver levels and accurately drive according to the operation plan, effectively improving the transportation capacity.

Has passed rigorous testing, will be put into trial operation

Compared with the subway with a speed of 80 kilometers per hour and a few kilometers between stations, the high-speed railway with a speed of 350 kilometers per hour runs faster and the station spacing is usually several tens of kilometers. "Therefore, the type of information content that the ATO of the high-speed train needs to acquire, the coverage of the information obtained, and the processing logic of the information are more complicated and complicated," said an expert from the China Railway Academy.

It is reported that in the development of the CTCS3+ATO train control system, the Institute of Iron and Steel has improved from the aspects of usability and intelligence.

From June to September 2018, China Railway Corporation organized the CTCS3+ATO train control system test of the Beijing-Shenyang comprehensive test section. "In the 94-day test of the train's cumulative mileage of 186,397 kilometers, the automatic driving equipment developed by the Institute of Iron and Steel has been running stably and accurately controlled. It has successfully passed all the test items and will be put into trial operation in the first batch of high-speed rail lines." The Academy of Sciences experts revealed.






△国产CTCS3+ATO列控系统

The "Revival" train will shine again.

Lu Dongfu emphasized that the adoption of ATO for high-speed trains is an important symbol of the high-speed railway intelligence. It is of great significance to maintain the international advanced level of China's high-speed railway train control technology. The Fuxing has achieved the first 350 km/h auto-driving function in the world and became China's high-speed railway. Another major landmark achievement of independent innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's high-speed railway length to top 30,000 km in 2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 00:13:25|Editor: Yang Yi




BEIJING, Jan. 2 (Xinhua) -- China plans to build 3,200 km of new high-speed railways in 2019, with the total length expected to exceed 30,000 km, the country's top railway operator said Wednesday.

The 3,000-plus km of high-speed railways are part of the planned development of 6,800 km of new railways for the new year as the country will keep fixed-asset investment on railway on a large scale, Lu Dongfu, general manager of the China Railway (CR), told a work conference.

The country saw an expanding high-speed railway network over the years, with a total length of 29,000 km by the end of 2018, accounting for more than two-thirds of the total high-speed railway in the world. China aims to build 30,000 km of high-speed railways by 2020.

China's railways are expected to transport 3.54 billion passengers and 3.37 billion tonnes of goods this year, the general manager said.

By the end of this year, China will see 850 Fuxing high-speed trains put into service while the research and development of Fuxing high-speed trains running at 350 km, 250 km, 200 km and 160 km will be strengthened, according to the CR.

China will continue to expand the coverage of high-speed trains in 2019.

Though with a developed high-speed railway network, the length and coverage of railways in central and western regions of China is still inadequate.

Lu said the CR would facilitate the investigation and research of Sichuan-Tibet railway and try to start construction by the end of the third-quarter of 2019.

China will continue to promote the application of digital tickets and explore more flexible pricing mechanisms for high-speed trains, he said.

The fixed-asset investment on railways stood at 802.8 billion yuan (about 117 billion U.S. dollars) with more than 4,600 km of new railways launched in 2018.

The total revenue of railway transport saw a record rise of 10.9 percent year-on-year last year, reaching 772 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

JSCh said:


> *China's high-speed railway length to top 30,000 km in 2019*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 00:13:25|Editor: Yang Yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 2 (Xinhua) -- China plans to build 3,200 km of new high-speed railways in 2019, with the total length expected to exceed 30,000 km, the country's top railway operator said Wednesday.
> 
> The 3,000-plus km of high-speed railways are part of the planned development of 6,800 km of new railways for the new year as the country will keep fixed-asset investment on railway on a large scale, Lu Dongfu, general manager of the China Railway (CR), told a work conference.
> 
> The country saw an expanding high-speed railway network over the years, with a total length of 29,000 km by the end of 2018, accounting for more than two-thirds of the total high-speed railway in the world. China aims to build 30,000 km of high-speed railways by 2020.
> 
> China's railways are expected to transport 3.54 billion passengers and 3.37 billion tonnes of goods this year, the general manager said.
> 
> By the end of this year, China will see 850 Fuxing high-speed trains put into service while the research and development of Fuxing high-speed trains running at 350 km, 250 km, 200 km and 160 km will be strengthened, according to the CR.
> 
> China will continue to expand the coverage of high-speed trains in 2019.
> 
> Though with a developed high-speed railway network, the length and coverage of railways in central and western regions of China is still inadequate.
> 
> Lu said the CR would facilitate the investigation and research of Sichuan-Tibet railway and try to start construction by the end of the third-quarter of 2019.
> 
> China will continue to promote the application of digital tickets and explore more flexible pricing mechanisms for high-speed trains, he said.
> 
> The fixed-asset investment on railways stood at 802.8 billion yuan (about 117 billion U.S. dollars) with more than 4,600 km of new railways launched in 2018.
> 
> The total revenue of railway transport saw a record rise of 10.9 percent year-on-year last year, reaching 772 billion yuan.


Need to consider the cost issue, 30,000 km high-speed rail is enough!


----------



## cirr

*China's 350-kph Fuxing bullet trains to go driverless*

2019-01-03 12:35:46 Ecns.cn Editor : Mo Hong'e





An extended version of the Fuxing bullet train at the China National Railway Test Center in Beijing. With a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the new train is 439.8 meters long with 17 carriages, which can carry 1,283 passengers. It will be put into use on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway next year. (Photo/VCG)

(ECNS) -- China Railway Corp said on Wednesday that they are planning to apply the automatic train operation (ATO) system to high-speed trains on the Beijing-Zhangjiakou railway line, the world’s first such application.

Lu Dongfu, general manager of China Railway Corp, said the application of ATO on Fuxing bullet trains, which run at speeds of 350 kilometers per hour, will mark a milestone in the history of train technology.

China's current fast trains are all driven by humans aided by the Chinese Train Control System (CTCS), sources at the China Academy of Railway Sciences told the Science and Technology Daily.

ATO will increasingly be used to replace human train drivers after its successful application in subway trains and two inter-city railway lines in the Pearl River Delta region, which run at a maximum speed of 200 kilometers per hour.

ATO was capable of carrying out all human driver operations, including startup, acceleration and deceleration, stopping, and train door opening.

According to experts, automated train driving can help ensure travel runs as scheduled, overcome variables created by human drivers, and improve transport capacity.

In 94 days from June to September last year, high-speed test trains on the Beijing-Shenyang line, traveling at maximum speeds of 350 kilometers per hour, completed a total of 186,397 kilometers using automatic driving.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Xinjiang“Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway was completed and opened to traffic
2019-01-03 15:55:22*
*https://www.toutiao.com/a6642176039374029319/*





1.On January 3, 2019, Xinjiang “Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway was completed and opened to traffic. It is understood that this railway is the national “Twelfth Five-Year Plan” key railway construction project and an important energy transportation channel for the Silk Road Economic Belt. It was built by Xinjiang Hongsheng Third Railway Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of Guanghui Energy Co., Ltd. It is mainly used for energy transportation tasks. It runs from Hongliuhe Station of Lanxin Railway in the south to the Maomao Lake coalfield in Yiwu County. The total length of the line is 435.6 kilometers. The initial annual transportation capacity is 39.5 million tons, and the long-term will reach 150 million tons. (Cai Zengle / People's Picture)





2. On January 3, the first train carrying 3,700 tons of trains slowly drove out of Xinjiang “Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway in Hamei Yiwu County, Xinjiang.





3. On January 3, Xinjiang “Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway was opened to the trafic, and the old employee Liu Zhenhai was taking photos.





4.On January 3, Xinjiang “Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway was opened to the scene, and the on-site railway builders took photos.(Design team)





5.On January 3, Xinjiang “Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway was opened to traffic at the Maomao Lake Station in Hami County, Xinjiang.

* Xinjiang“Hongliu River” to “Qianmao Lake” Railway*





located in the Hami area of Xinjiang, consisting of two parts, the Hongliu River to the Maomao Lake Railway and the Maomao Lake Mine Area Railway. The total length of the line is 435.125 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Epic and heroic! *

*川藏铁路重大进展：9座超长隧道、5座特大桥名单出炉！*

基建通

百家号01-0309:29

刚刚中国铁路总公司透露，将按照科学规划、技术支撑、环境保护、安全可靠总体要求，举全行业之力，加强勘察设计组织工作，加大环保、土地、地震等专题研究和前期工作力度，确保全线可研在2019年二季度完成，并在三季度报批。同步深入展开重点控制性工程初步设计，力争在2019年三季度末具备开工建设条件。













川藏线总体情况

川藏铁路位于四川省及西藏自治区境内，利用在建成都至蒲江（朝阳湖）城际铁路作为川藏铁路引入成都枢纽的客运通道，成都至蒲江城际铁路长98.678km（另外新建彭山至朝阳湖货运单线铁路），川藏铁路从成都至蒲江铁路朝阳湖站接出，向西经雅安、康定、昌都、林芝至拉萨。川藏铁路成都至拉萨新建正线长度1511km，运营长度1542km。





川藏铁路雅安至林芝段位于青藏高原东南部，沿线山高谷深，人迹罕至，线路穿越横断山、念青唐古拉山等山脉，跨越大渡河、雅砻江、金沙江、澜沧江、怒江、雅鲁藏布江等河流，具有“显著的地形高差”、“强烈的板块活动”、“频发的山地灾害”、“敏感的生态环境”等四大特点。













川藏铁路雅安至林芝段主要技术标准表









投资预估算：本线雅安至林芝，新建正线建筑长度967.178公里， 同步建设彭山至朝阳湖段单线47.75公里。项目投资2700亿元，考虑价差预备费后全线预估算投资总额为3045亿元。

资金筹措：项目采用全额资本金。

建设时机及工期：建议在“十三五”期间尽快开工建设，全线总工期12年。





重点隧道工程概览表









重点桥梁工程概览表





5座特大桥效果图





大渡河特大桥建成效果图





金沙江特大桥建成效果图





雅砻江特大桥建成效果图





怒江特大桥建成效果图





东久曲特大桥建成效果图

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*China developing world's first 350 km/h automated bullet trains*

China Plus, January 4, 2019

China Railway Corporation is developing a train control system that will allow Fuxing bullet trains to operate automatically at speeds of up to 350 kilometers per hour, reports Science and Technology Daily.





The train conductors pose for photos before the bullet train of Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway at Ya'an station in Ya'an, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Dec 28, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

The national railway operator said on Tuesday that the automatic train operation (ATO) system will first be used on trains running between Beijing and Zhangjiangkou in Hebei Province. The automated trains will go into service in 2022 ahead of the opening of the Winter Olympics.

The ATO system will free train drivers from tasks such as stopping the train at stations and opening and closing passenger doors. The system will speed up or slow down a train according to the running schedule.

The ATO system is already installed on some high-speed trains on two 200 kilometer an hour lines in Guangdong Province. This was the first time anywhere in the world that ATO equipment was used on trains running at such a high speed.

Late last year, China Railway Corporation carried out a three-month field test of the ATO system on a high-speed train running between Beijing and the city of Shenyang in Liaoning Province. Experts said the system passed all of its tests and was ready to be put into regular use.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-01/04/content_74339944.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Future Sichuan-Tibet Railway could link Tibet with South Asian nations*
By Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/3 21:03:40



Workers lay tracks on the Yarlung Zangbo River bridge of the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Nov. 26, 2018. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway, which is expected to start construction in late 2019, is slated to be a major artery of transportation linking China with South Asian countries, such as Nepal and India.

The State-owned China Railway Corp (CRC) said on Wednesday it aims to complete a feasibility study of the railway by the end of the second quarter of 2019 and seek the approval from the central government in the third quarter.

It hopes to complete initial designs for key sections of the railway, such as tunnels and bridges and make sure they are ready for construction by the third quarter, according to a CRC statement sent to the Global Times.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second railway into Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. It will go through the southeast of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the world's most geologically active areas.

Zhao Gancheng, director of the Center for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the Global Times on Thursday that the railway aims to drive the economy of the region and strengthen the link between Tibet with the inland.

It can help with the possibility of a railway connecting China and Nepal, which could be a major route for China to reach South Asia, Zhao said.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will start from Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, travelling through Ya'an and enter Tibet via Qamdo. It will then go through Nyingchi prefecture before arriving at Lhasa, capital of Tibet. The total construction length will be 1,700 kilometers and will cost 250 billion yuan ($36.88 billion), the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The completion of the railway will help shorten the journey from Chengdu to Lhasa from 48 hours to 13 hours.

The 140-kilometer Chengdu-Ya'an section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway officially started operations to 11 stations on December 28, 2018, media reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*2 new Fuxing high-speed trains to be put into service soon*

*

*

A worker checks a new Fuxing high-speed train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour in China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)






Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows the second-class sitting carriage of the CR200J Fuxing high-speed train with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows a CR200J Fuxing high-speed train with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour at the China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows a temperature sensor on a CR200J Fuxing high-speed train with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows the second-class couchette carriage of the CR200J Fuxing high-speed train with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





Workers check a new Fuxing high-speed train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour in China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)





Workers check a new Fuxing high-speed train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour in China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)





A worker checks a new Fuxing high-speed train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour in China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)





Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows a free Wifi sign on a CR200J Fuxing high-speed train with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows a CR200J Fuxing high-speed train with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour stop at the China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





A worker checks a new Fuxing high-speed train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour in China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)





Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows a new Fuxing high-speed train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour in China Railway Beijing Group Co.,Ltd in Beijing, capital of China. With China updating the country's train diagram in 2019, two new Fuxing high-speed trains, one 17-carriage train with a designed speed of 350 km per hour and another with a centralized power system that runs 160-km-per-hour, will be put into service soon. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2019-01/05/content_74343463_12.htm

Did you like the green colored theme, @AndrewJin . I would like to see China red, rather than green. Green is not a traditionally applied color. Maybe the reason is to point out the green nature of the technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*China makes new locomotive powered by permanent magnet traction motor*
New China TV
Published on Jan 5, 2019

First of its kind in world: China has successfully manufactured a diesel locomotive powered by a permanent magnet traction motor.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Trial operation starts on major Xinjiang coal-transporting railway*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 20:47:40|Editor: Liangyu




URUMQI, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- Trial operation of a major railway for transporting coal from northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to the inland areas started Thursday, according to the rail operator.

A train carrying 3,700 tonnes of coal departed from Naomaohu Station of Yiwu County on Thursday, marking the maiden trip on the railway that connects the coal-rich northeast parts of Xinjiang with wider regions at its east.

The rail, with a length of 435.6 km and 27 stations along the route, can handle the transportation of 39.5 million tonnes of coal each year, and the capacity is expected to reach 150 million tonnes in the future, according to its operator China Railway Urumqi Group Co. Ltd.

Through the Lanzhou-Xinjiang Railway, the coal can reach Sichuan and Chongqing in southwest China and Inner Mongolia, Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei in northern China.

It is estimated that the railway can cut more than 1,000 km of transporting distance from Xinjiang's coal-rich areas to northern China.

"The railway is of great significance in improving the transportation condition in eastern Xinjiang, cutting logistics costs and accelerating the economic and social development in the region," said Shang Jiqiang, president of Xinjiang Guanghui Industry Investment Group Co. Ltd., the constructor of the rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*New railway for coal transport opens in north China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-06 22:48:30|Editor: Mu Xuequan




TAIYUAN, Jan. 6 (Xinhua) -- A new railway for coal transport has opened in north China, according to China Railway Taiyuan Group.

The railway runs 214 km between the city of Shuozhou in Shanxi Province and Zhungeer in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

It is designed to have an annual transport capability of 5.26 million tonnes to serve as a major coal outlet for the mineral-rich Inner Mongolia.

The Shuozhou-Zhungeer railway is a vital part of northern China's railway network for coal transport and will offer new opportunities for local industries, said an official with China Railway Taiyuan Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*All HSRs opened in 2018*

marked in dark blue
Green lines opened before 2018
Grey lines under construction. 




@TaiShang @powastick @anant_s @cirr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Decoding secrets of China’s 350 km/h self-driving Fuxing train*
(People's Daily Online) 14:57, January 07, 2019





_One of the newly developed Fuxing bullet trains is shown at an exhibition in Beijing on Monday. [Photo by Cheng Gong/China Daily]_

China’s top railway operator announced on Wednesday that the country’s bullet train Fuxing will become the world’s first self-driving high-speed train, with a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

The secret to such a remarkable achievement is an autopilot system for high-speed trains – CTCS3+ATO.

This string of letters and numbers is somewhat confusing, so let’s take a look at what this system actually is.

*What is the CTCS3+ATO system?*

This system is a set of automatic train operation (ATO) devices that can be installed on the existing operating and control system of the bullet trains. It allows the train to depart, run and stop automatically. Additionally, the doors can open automatically upon arrival at each station, as the doors will be connected to the platform shield gates.

The trains will also be able to adjust their highest operational speed without human intervention, to guarantee more precise schedules and higher transportation capacity.

*What are its advantages?*

The first of its kind, the system marks a technological step in making bullet trains more intelligent.

It can improve the functionality of the operation and control system of high-speed trains, and can accurately control the speed of the train using smart computing.

The system comprehensively improves overall train control, precision stopping and reduces energy consumption.

*Will train drivers be unemployed?*

No, they won’t. Most of the time, they won't be responsible for driving the train, but qualified drivers are still necessary for emergencies. China’s high-speed rail network has been constructed on complex terrains, and emergencies can occur. The timely intervention of a human driver is essential.

Of course, the smart driving system will relieve the pressure of train drivers and improve operational efficiency. It can also enhance the passenger's experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed 'Hulk' hits the rails in Yunnan*
By Li Yingqing in Kunming | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-01-09 19:36

















A green high-speed train nicknamed "the Hulk" arrives at Mengzi, a county-level city in Honghe prefecture, Jan 5, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists to Southwest China's Yunnan province will enjoy a more convenient and 'superhero' travel experience as a new high-speed railway connecting the provincial capital, Kunming, and Mengzi city was put into operation on Saturday.

The trains for the line are painted green and nicknamed "the Hulk", the superhero created by Stan Lee for Marvel.

The CR200J model trains can run up to 160 kilometers per hour, shortening the travel time between the two cities by about one hour.

Huang Chen contributed to the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

Some rare stuff! Industrial heavy duty freight.






Didn't see these listed in Wikipedia. @AndrewJin , @JSCh any idea about these?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *High-speed 'Hulk' hits the rails in Yunnan*
> By Li Yingqing in Kunming | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-01-09 19:36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A green high-speed train nicknamed "the Hulk" arrives at Mengzi, a county-level city in Honghe prefecture, Jan 5, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> Tourists to Southwest China's Yunnan province will enjoy a more convenient and 'superhero' travel experience as a new high-speed railway connecting the provincial capital, Kunming, and Mengzi city was put into operation on Saturday.
> 
> The trains for the line are painted green and nicknamed "the Hulk", the superhero created by Stan Lee for Marvel.
> 
> The CR200J model trains can run up to 160 kilometers per hour, shortening the travel time between the two cities by about one hour.
> 
> Huang Chen contributed to the story.



Interesting choice of color (for the deep green).

Looks nice, but I also like to see China red coloring.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Stunning aerial view of bullet train maintenance center in Wuhan, China*
New China TV
Published on Jan 20, 2019

Awesome aerial view of bullet train maintenance center in Wuhan, China. #HighSpeedRailway #SpringFestival

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Monday, January 28, 2019, 13:21
*HK innovation to make world rail travel safer*
Monday, January 28, 2019, 13:21By Wang Feng




Professor Ni Yi-qing (left), his team member Derek Or Siu-wing (right) and Alex Wai Ping-kong (middle), vice- president of Hong Kong Polytechnic University, explain their newly awarded projects by Research Impact Fund in a media session on Jan 24, 2019. (WANG FENG / CHINA DAILY)

A world-changing technology being incubated in Hong Kong promises to make rail travel safer for passengers.

*The new innovation will detect cracks along the rail line with minimum interruptions to train schedules, according to Ni*

As the world’s first-ever technology of its kind, the progress it has made means rail safety inspections can be completed from a central control room without the need for time-consuming onsite inspections and disruptions, Ni Yiqing, leader of the development team and a professor at Hong Kong Polytechnic University, told _China Daily._

The new innovation will detect cracks along the rail line with minimum interruptions to train schedules, according to Ni. Rail operators are also able to monitor an entire rail network continuously and react immediately when problems occur, he said.

*READ MORE: **The high-speed railway meets high expectations*

The technology applies ultrasonic guide waves through fiber optic cables, which Ni described as pioneering. “It’s (a matter of) knowing immediately which of 12 pairs of wheels on a train have cracked through wear and tear, or which rails have broken.”



Professor Yi-qing explains 'fiber optic based ultrasonic guided wave' technology in a research center at Hong Kong Polytechnic University on Jan 24, 2019. (WANG FENG / CHINA DAILY)​
As the technology enables problems to be detected early, it will improve comfort for riders, as well as punctuality.

The team is also innovating a new method of monitoring railway degradation. Other tasks include building devices capable of sensing, absorbing and harvesting electro-magnetic radiation and interference generated by electronic components in the monitoring systems.

The project will be carried out over the next four years by researchers from universities in Hong Kong, Chongqing and London.

The application is expected to be scalable for global high-speed rail networks of longer range and higher speed.

Its industrial partners include Hong Kong’s Mass Transit Railway Corporation, China Railway Corporation in Beijing and Singapore’s SMRT Corporation. The partners will provide test bed and help accelerate technology transfer.

“We hope the research can help to turn the traditional railway industry into one that’s modern and smart,” said Alex Wai Ping-kong, vice-president of PolyU.

*ALSO READ: HK section of high-speed rail opens*



Professor Ni Yi-qing (middle), his team members Derek Or Siu-wing (left) and Alex Wai Ping-kong (right), vice-president of Hong Kong Polytechnic University, show a model of railway system in a research center at Hong Kong Polytechnic University campus on Jan 24, 2019. (WANG FENG / CHINA DAILY).

Ni’s project was among 30 proposals awarded grants earlier this month under the Research Impact Fund -- the first group of grantees since the fund was set up by the HKSAR Government in May 2017.

The 30 proposals received a total of HK$193 million (US$24.6 million), more than 30 percent of which went to PolyU’s projects. Ni’s four-year research project got nearly HK$6 million, starting from June this year.

The 30 projects, with funding for three to five years, cover a wide range of fields such as research and development of drugs, innovative reclamation and building methods, and security and applications of the internet of things.

The fund was launched after Chief Executive *Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor* pledged in her 2017 Policy Address to double Hong Kong’s expenditure on research and development to 1.5 percent of GDP from 0.7 percent during her five-year term.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Happy Chinese New Year!*
@TaiShang @anant_s @Game.Invade @long_ @cirr @powastick et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A couple of years ago when I was a sophomore student I traveled to Lijiang for the first time via a hard-seat train taking more than 8 hours. 
Can't believe what has been happening in this region, the sheer speed of building railways, tunnels and expressways is mind-boggling.
NEXT: bullet trains from Lijiang further north to Shangri-La!

*New high-speed rail links hot tourist attractions in Yunnan*





A new high-speed railway linking some of the famous tourist attractions in southwest China's Yunnan Province made its first run on Saturday.

The bullet train left Kunming, the provincial capital, at 8:15 a.m., and arrived at Lijiang, a popular tourist city, three hours later.






It is the first time that Lijiang, a city well-known for its World Heritage old town, beautiful natural scenery and ethnic culture, is integrated into the nation's high-speed rail network.

Previously, the trip between Kunming and Lijiang took more than eight hours. Three pairs of bullet trains provide service between the two cities every day.






The new route, which has 10 stations, also connects to other hot tourist destinations in the province, such as the ancient town in Dali and the Three Parallel River area.

(Cover: Yulong Snow Mountains in Lijiang City, southwest China's Yunnan Province. /VCG Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

*Happy Chinese New Year *​





@AndrewJin @Chinese-Dragon @TaiShang @JSCh @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oprih

China's train system and the entire transportation infrastructures are simply the best in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Construction of new rail in southern Xinjiang starts*
> New China TV
> Published on Dec 20, 2018
> 
> Construction of a railway linking Hotan Prefecture and Ruoqiang County in NW China's Xinjiang has started. It will pass through several counties that currently have no rail access.


*Xinjiang to invest over 10 bln yuan in railway projects*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-15 13:56:30|Editor: Li Xia

URUMQI, Feb. 15 (Xinhua) -- Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region will spend more than 10 billion yuan (1.48 billion U.S. dollars) on railway construction this year, local authorities said Friday.

The investment will flow to major railway projects, including a rail line linking Hotan Prefecture with Ruoqiang County in the Mongolian Autonomous Prefecture of Bayingolin, according to the regional development and reform commission.

The construction of the Hotan-Ruoqiang railway began in December 2018 and will last three and a half years. The rail line is designed to be part of a railway network circling the Tarim Basin and a crucial passage linking Xinjiang with other inland Chinese regions.

Xinjiang's government work report released in January has vowed to improve the region's railway transportation in 2019, building new passages to the inland areas.

The administrative centers of all prefectures and 75 percent of county-level regions in Xinjiang will be connected by rail by 2020, according to Xinjiang's transport construction blueprint (2016-2030).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Creator of China's 16 carriage Fuxing bullet train*
CGTN
Published on Feb 16, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese engineers achieve major breakthrough in railway construction*
CGTN
Published on Feb 18, 2019

Chinese engineers in south China's Guangdong Province Sunday succeeded in cracking a hard nut problem in building the Foshan-Dongguan intercity railway by digging a railway tunnel just 5.6 meters below an existing busy underground railway line. The construction is set to be completed by 2020, which will be of great significance to the construction of the One-Hour Urban Economic Sphere in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Concept model of double-deck high-speed EMU from the Chinese Academy of Science.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Concept model of double-deck high-speed EMU from the Chinese Academy of Science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*China develops conceptual model of double-decker high-speed train*
(People's Daily Online) 09:56, February 20, 2019







(Photo/Science and Technology Daily)​
The Chinese Academy of Sciences has developed a conceptual model for future Chinese double-decker high-speed trains, which is likely to be able to run at speeds as high as 350 kilometers per hour (kph), official WeChat account of Science and Technology Daily reported on Feb.19.

The conceptual model of future double-decker high-speed trains in China has caught widespread attention in the country after it was revealed by media this past Monday.

The double-decker high-speed train technology is aimed at improving the passenger capacity, carrying capacity, and the economic efficiency of high-speed trains, according to Zhang Weihua, a professor of Southwest Jiaotong University, one of China’s top universities.

“As long as we can find solutions to such problems as low center of gravity and high capacity in design and technology, the double-decker high-speed train can probably guarantee speeds as high as 350 kph just as the single-decker high-speed trains do,” said Zhang in an interview with Science and Technology Daily.





(Photo/Science and Technology Daily)​
The critical problem of the train’s potential loss of stability caused by the centrifugal force when the train, with a much higher standing train body and heavier load than a single-decker train, takes curves at high speeds. This has been regarded as crucial in the development of the double-decker train.

Zhang explained that so long as the double-decker train has a low center of gravity, when it runs at the specified equilibrium velocity, the centrifugal force and the transverse component of the gravity caused by super elevation will cancel out, which will make the train not only safe, but safer.

As to the problem of how to realize low gravity center and high capacity of the train, Zhang said that Germany’s next generation high-speed train developers hope to achieve good double-deck space in the train by materializing low floor with the help of independent rotating wheel technology.

Besides, the technologies concerning the overall design of the train body, including the arrangement of compartments and seats (or sleeping berths) are also important to the development of the new train.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hiseen

I love you, China! I couldn’t imagine these 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China to unveil new high-speed train with interchangeable carriages*
New China TV
Published on Feb 23, 2019

China's first high-speed train with interchangeable carriages has rolled off the assembly line and passed dozens of tests in Tangshan #HighSpeedRail

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *China to unveil new high-speed train with interchangeable carriages*
> New China TV
> Published on Feb 23, 2019
> 
> China's first high-speed train with interchangeable carriages has rolled off the assembly line and passed dozens of tests in Tangshan #HighSpeedRail





*中国首列可变编组动车即将出厂：座卧转换，2至16节随意搭配*

工科小学生，文献转载。 如有冒犯，请私信后必删。2小时前

2月23日消息 据国资小新发布，2019年2月22日，我国首列可变编组动车组在中国中车唐山公司完成全部60余项厂内试验，通过独有的可变编组验证，具备出厂条件。






可变编组动车有以下优势：双层座车、大定员纵向卧铺车、商务座车、座卧转换软卧车，如同搭积木一般，在2至16节之间随意变换搭配车厢，单车定员最多提升70%……

据悉，在可变编组动车组新车型中，双层二等座车、双层VIP车、双层餐货和客货合造车等均为双层结构。






▲双层二等座车






▲座卧式VIP车

可变编组动车组最小编组单元为两节，即2个动力头车相接。

面对客流变化，如要扩大编组，则根据速度和功率核算出效率最优搭配，在2至16节范围内随意变换搭配动车和拖车车厢，快速定制开行不同速度等级、编组数量和坐席配置的动车组列车，像‘搭积木’一样灵活。






▲商务座车






▲餐车及快件运输功能车

客流量大的地区，可使用双层、长编组、大运能动车组；经济发达地区，可采用舒适，空间大的短编组列车；客流量少的地区，可采用短编组列车。

基于动车组的智能化网络控制系统，在变换搭配车厢时可自动识别编组配置，旅客可以享受大件行李智能存放、智能点餐等功能，在实现全列WiFi网络覆盖的同时，卧铺车厢旅客可以根据需要自行调节铺席灯光及影视系统……大幅提高了旅客舒适度。






▲座卧转换软卧车

大定员纵向卧铺车、双层座车和商务座车在载运能力上，比常规高速动车组分别增加50%、33%和70%，可在淡季增加票价浮动空间，在旺季大幅提升运力应对客流高峰。

同时，可变编组动车组还在餐货和客货合造车下层增加了独立货仓，可实现小型保温、冷藏集装箱及快件、行包快捷运输功能，填补动车组货运的空白，将对生鲜产品运输、医疗卫生急救等物流行业产生深远影响。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

hiseen said:


> I love you, China! I couldn’t imagine these 20 years ago.


20 years ago, we were predicted to collapse, now we are a threat to US dominance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Han Patriot said:


> 20 years ago, we were predicted to collapse, now we are a threat to US dominance.



A supposed collapse there never was. The West never understands *China*, and Chinese naysayers never figure out the *logic*, so none of them ever comprehend "*China Logic*".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Han Patriot said:


> 20 years ago, we were predicted to collapse, now we are a threat to US dominance.



Some geniuses still predict so (probably secret China agents). Hopefully, reality will forever be hidden from those who really matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*川藏铁路成雅段这施工工艺，处女座看了也欢喜！*






*clibra*

JSBYWSYR2小时前






近日，中铁十二局集团有限公司为大家展示了一组关于川藏铁路成都至雅安段站后弱电系统集成工程的图片，我们一起来学习下。






成雅铁路是川藏铁路全线最早动工也是最早建成运营的段落，全长140公里，为双线I级铁路，全线设成都西、蒲江、朝阳湖、雅安等11个车站。

成雅铁路站后弱电系统集成工程由中铁十二局集团电气化工程有限公司负责施工。在施工中，项目部严格执行工艺标准，其中通信、信息、信号等专业施工和配线，采用国家下发的细部工艺标准施工，并在中国铁路成都局集团有限公司首次进行了应用。

项目部还利用BIM技术创新工艺、工法，确保了弱电系统集成工程的施工质量，其精细美观的施工工艺更是赢得了成都铁路局集团有限公司和其他兄弟单位的一致称赞。

*上走线工艺*


























*下走线工艺*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*上线柜工艺*





















*侧面绑把工艺*






*侧面配线工艺*






*接口柜工艺*
















*电缆引入工艺*











*电缆一次成端工艺*











*电缆二次成端工艺*






*机械室设备布置*











*电源室设备布置*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*电缆分线间工艺*


























*电源屏配线工艺*











*零层电源线工艺*











*接地汇集排工艺*






*信号机XB箱配线工艺*






*桥槽电缆备用量工艺*






44张照片，呈现了川藏铁路的完美布线图，也让我们看到超级工程背后的精细化施工。看完上面的照片，即便是强迫症患者，估计也得说一句：服气！

https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=82722&s=fwzxfbbt

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

Very good and neat workmanship. This is world class skills, if you apply this in my industry, the Clients would go orgasmic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first variable configuration EMU ready to leave factory*

Xinhua, February 24, 2019





Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2015 shows a model of "Hexie" high-speed train at the second China-Russia Exposition in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. [Photo/Xinhua]

China's rolling-stock maker CRRC announced on Friday that a variable configuration electric multiple unit (EMU) has passed all 60 routine tests and is ready for delivery.

Developed by CRRC Tangshan Co., Ltd, the variable configuration EMU is the first of its kind in the country, with a minimum formation unit of two powerheads and a maximum of 16 carriages.

Zhang Qinggang, lead designer of the project, said that the operation and maintenance of the current power-distributed EMUs can only be done to the entire train, since they have either 8 or 16 inseparable cars.

Described as the "Transformer" of EMUs, the variable configuration EMU can make flexible responses to the changes in passenger-flow and various demands of passengers.

The power car and trailer bodies can be freely combined depending on passenger flow and can operate at different speeds, as playing with Lego bricks.

The R&D team of the company has achieved technological breakthroughs in traction supply system integration, network control, and carriage coupling, according to Yang Cuizhi, executive manager of the project.

They also developed several new types of train cars by redesigning the equipments, functions and structures of EMUs.

Carrying capacity has increased by 50 percent, 33 percent, and 70 percent respectively for the newly-developed large-capacity longitudinal sleepers with berths on both sides, double-deck seat cars, and business cars.

Independent cargo compartments with insulated and reefer containers are added at lower decker of the dining cars and passenger-freight cars, which enables the train to transport goods.

With an intelligent network control system, passengers can enjoy full Wi-Fi coverage on the train, smart food ordering and luggage storage.

The company has applied nearly 80 patents for the variable configuration EMU, which has won the China Excellent Industrial Design (CEID) gold award and the Design Intelligence Award in 2018.

Headquartered in Beijing, CRRC is the world's largest supplier of rail transit equipment with operations in 104 countries and regions around the world. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-02/24/content_74498139.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Work begins on China's first HSR with undersea passage*

chinadaily.com.cn, March 7, 2019





The sketch map of the to-be-built rail between Ningbo and Zhoushan. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

*China's first high-speed rail with an undersea segment connecting Zhoushan Islands in East China's Zhejiang province with the mainland began rolling with the launch of a full-scale survey and design*, Xinhua News Agency reported on Tuesday.

The Ningbo-Zhoushan railway, *a total distance of 77 kilometers, will run through a 16.2-kilometer-long undersea tunnel from Ningbo to Jintang Island in Zhoushan*, and over several sea-crossing bridges when it encounters sea waters.

The railway is set to be a rail-road project which will facilitate high-speed trains as well as vehicles. In this project, trains and vehicles would travel across the sea via two separate tunnels.

Notably, the undersea tunnel at a length of 16.2 kilometers will boast the world's longest undersea high-speed railway tunnel when it is completed.

Different from the 6.7-kilometer-long immersed underwater tunnel of Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, this underwater passage would be a shield tunnel and placed deeper in the seawater, which would create multiple difficulties for the construction crew.

According to Zhang Chaoyong, the railway's chief designer, the Ningbo-Zhoushan railway will support trains operating at 250 km/h.

*When it is completed, it will shorten the travel time between Ningbo to Zhoushan to 30 minutes and to one hour and 20 minutes between Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang province, to Zhoushan.*

"The construction of this railway will bring China's ability to design bridges and tunnels to a new level," Zhang added.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2019-03/07/content_74541657.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *电缆分线间工艺*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *电源屏配线工艺*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *零层电源线工艺*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *接地汇集排工艺*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *信号机XB箱配线工艺*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *桥槽电缆备用量工艺*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44张照片，呈现了川藏铁路的完美布线图，也让我们看到超级工程背后的精细化施工。看完上面的照片，即便是强迫症患者，估计也得说一句：服气！
> 
> https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=82722&s=fwzxfbbt






TaiShang said:


> *Work begins on China's first HSR with undersea passage*
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn, March 7, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sketch map of the to-be-built rail between Ningbo and Zhoushan. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> *China's first high-speed rail with an undersea segment connecting Zhoushan Islands in East China's Zhejiang province with the mainland began rolling with the launch of a full-scale survey and design*, Xinhua News Agency reported on Tuesday.
> 
> The Ningbo-Zhoushan railway, *a total distance of 77 kilometers, will run through a 16.2-kilometer-long undersea tunnel from Ningbo to Jintang Island in Zhoushan*, and over several sea-crossing bridges when it encounters sea waters.
> 
> The railway is set to be a rail-road project which will facilitate high-speed trains as well as vehicles. In this project, trains and vehicles would travel across the sea via two separate tunnels.
> 
> Notably, the undersea tunnel at a length of 16.2 kilometers will boast the world's longest undersea high-speed railway tunnel when it is completed.
> 
> Different from the 6.7-kilometer-long immersed underwater tunnel of Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, this underwater passage would be a shield tunnel and placed deeper in the seawater, which would create multiple difficulties for the construction crew.
> 
> According to Zhang Chaoyong, the railway's chief designer, the Ningbo-Zhoushan railway will support trains operating at 250 km/h.
> 
> *When it is completed, it will shorten the travel time between Ningbo to Zhoushan to 30 minutes and to one hour and 20 minutes between Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang province, to Zhoushan.*
> 
> "The construction of this railway will bring China's ability to design bridges and tunnels to a new level," Zhang added.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2019-03/07/content_74541657.htm


This could be an experiment for the future cross-strait HSR for Hainan and Taiwan islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pepsi Cola

AndrewJin said:


> This could be an experiment for the future cross-strait HSR for Hainan and Taiwan islands.



Maybe Taiwan and Hong Kong first lol


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> This could be an experiment for the future cross-strait HSR for Hainan and Taiwan islands.



Hopefully so. Can't wait taking HSR, instead of planes, when I travel between Taiwan and Mainland, which is quite often.

*Chengdu–Kunming rail project finishes Yongren-Guangtong part*

Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/7 







A section of the Chengdu-Kunming railway in Southwest China's Yunnan Province in October 2018 Photo: IC

The Chengdu-Kunming railway reconstruction project that passes through *one of the most difficult terrains in the world* finished track laying from Yongren to Guangtong county, in Southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Tuesday, according to Chinese Railways' WeChat account on Wednesday.

The Yongren-Guangtong section is planned to be put in operation later in 2019, and the whole railway project is planned to be finished in 2022. 

The new Chengdu-Kunming railway will cut the travel time between the two cities from 20 hours to seven, and will serve as both passenger and freight lines to meet increasing needs that have emerged with local economic development.

The reconstruction project has high technical requirements due to the difficult geological conditions between the two cities. A tunnel named Mintai in Yunnan Province, which is part of the new project, passes through six shattered fault zones and five water-abundant areas. The project has to meet challenges including projecting mud soil, collapse, and rock deformations.

After the new Chengdu-Kunming railway goes into operation, the original one, which has been in operation since 1970, will mainly be used for freight transportation and short-distance passenger transportation.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1141369.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's top aircraft engineer calls for accelerated development of maglev trains*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/12 12:04:20

The chief designer of China's first homegrown passenger jet, the C919, has called for accelerated development of maglev trains to further increase the speed of the country's high-speed rail network and stay ahead of global competition.

Wu Guanghui, the vice president of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China and chief designer of the C919, said at a recent discussion that maglev trains are necessary to further increase the speed of the rail network. 

"The maximum speed for trains running on tracks is said to be 400 kilometers per hour and if we were to further increase speed, we must use magnetic levitation," Wu, who is also a deputy of the National People's Congress (NPC), said during a group discussion of deputies from Shanghai on Sunday, the Economic Daily newspaper reported.

China has already built a test line for maglev trains in Shanghai, which is capable of running at a speed of 500 kilometers per hour, but so far it has only been tested at a speed of 300 kilometers per hour, Wu said.

Wu, who has been involved in national research and development efforts in maglev trains, said others such as Japan and US electric car maker Tesla Inc have also planned to build maglev trains or expressed interest to do so.

"In fact, the whole world has now restarted conducting research on magnetic levitation," he said, suggesting that China should use maglev trains for travel between Beijing and Shanghai.

Asked whether such a move would impact the sale of the C919, Wu said "we are going on different paths! There are other paths for aviation."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The world's first intelligent automatic production line starts mass-producing maglev rail track

*中国自主研发设计，全球首条智能化磁浮轨排生产线实现量产*

2019-03-14 14:19:46字号：A- A A+来源：观察者网

关键字:磁轨智能化生产磁轨生产线

观察者网3月14日从中国铁道建筑有限公司了解到，14日，中国自主研发设计的全球首条智能化磁浮轨排生产线在铁建重工长沙第二产业园实现量产，目前正在生产广东清远磁浮旅游专线工程的轨排供货订单。该生产线全长约500米，宽约18米，可实现轨排自动上下料、自动输送翻转、自动装夹定位、智能数控加工、在线智能检测、自动涂装以及柔性装配，填补了全球磁浮轨道设备智能化生产的空白。






车间中正在生产广东清远磁浮旅游专线工程的轨排

据了解，该生产线具有制造工序集成化、生产数据信息化、控制系统智能化的特点，通过流水线串联和并联式生产，采用单机多刀头机械加工、数控弯曲等世界先进加工技术，降低了工人70%以上的劳动强度，生产质量稳定可控，合格率达99%，加工效率大幅提高，年生产能力可达80公里。

磁浮轨排是承载磁浮车辆运行的线路装备，车辆通过悬浮在轨排上面实现平稳运行。传统的磁浮轨排生产需要人工吊装和装夹定位，采用单一设备单刀加工作业，生产耗时长，设备和人工占用多，制造精度及生产效率低，一根F型钢加工至少需要9个小时才能完成。通过智能流水线，单根F型钢加工不超过40分钟，相比传统加工模式轨排变形达到2毫米，智能流水线加工的轨排变形均控制在0.5毫米以内，且占用设备及人工少。

正在建设的清远磁浮旅游专线工程所需轨排约18公里，目前生产线已完成6公里的轨排生产任务，其中4公里轨排已交付客户，产品质量获得评审专家一致肯定。所有产品今年将全部交付使用。

据悉，清远磁浮线是国内首条中低速磁浮旅游专线，线路规划全长38.5公里，连接广州长隆旅游度假区和清远市。一期工程正线全长8公里，预计今年底运行，将成为继日本、韩国和长沙、北京之后的世界上第5条中低速磁浮运营线，为我国开创磁浮交通+旅游的产业新模式和推动磁浮交通建设推广具有重要示范意义。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Qingdao high-speed rail innovation center on track*

2019-03-14 08:28:57China Daily Editor : Mo Hong'e





Bullet trains at a factory of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd in Qingdao, Shandong province.(Photo provided to China Daily)

*China is accelerating its efforts on developing a national-level innovation center for high-speed trains in Qingdao*, East China's Shandong province, aiming to be a global leading innovation force, officials said on Monday.

The establishment of innovation centers on a national level is a top-level decision, and the first one is focusing on rail transportation, as the rapid development of high-speed trains has become a new focus for China's high-end manufacturing sectors, said Zhao Minghua, deputy director of National Innovation Center of High-Speed Rail.

*With an estimated investment of 60 billion yuan ($8.94 billion) and taking an area of six square kilometers*, the center is expected to be completed in 2030. Construction of the center, by China Railway Rolling Stock Corp or CRRC, the world's largest railway vehicle manufacturer by sales revenue, and Qingdao municipal government, began last February.

"One of its goals is to focus on cutting-edge technologies and explore future visions in the high-speed train industry, helping China take the leading role in the sector," said Zhao, adding that the center will mainly feature high-end R&D, commercialization and city-industry integration.

"The center also encourages international cooperation and involves technology transfer as well as certification work," added Zhao.

According to Ji Zheng, one of the center's construction managers, *three major programs are under construction, including two labs for high-speed maglev trains*, which are expected to come into use in October.

"Design and research of 600 km/h maglev trains is expected to take place at the center," said Ji.

Ji said that *the core part of the center will be functioning in 2021, with 16 programs worth 30 billion yuan, including a key national lab.*

Qingdao, home to CRRC Sifang and Bombardier, is now enjoying robust growth in the high-speed train manufacturing sector.

Around 65 percent of China's EMU trains set off on their first trip from Qingdao and 25 percent of the subway trains running across China have been produced there.

Fuxing bullet trains, representing China's latest self-developed new-generation bullet trains, have been developed in Qingdao.

A demonstration zone on rail transportation sectors was established in the city's northern Chengyang district four months ago.

Last year, the output value of the area's rail transportation industry chain reached 85 billion yuan, becoming one of the pillar industries in the city.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2019-03-14/detail-ifzfmzhu2189112.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*湛海高铁预计今年开工，海南将融入“全国高铁网”







Construction of Hainan-Guangdong railway to start in 2019*

2019-03-19 13:50:01 Global Times Editor : Li Yan

South China's Hainan Province plans to build a rail link with South China's Guangdong Province, which a Chinese analyst said will provide opportunities for economic development for cities along the line.

The railway is to connect Haikou, the capital of Hainan, and Zhanjiang, Guangdong, according to a report by local newspaper Haikou Daily over the weekend.

The line can significantly improve communication between Hainan and other provinces.

According to the report, an evaluation committee set up by China Railway Co met from January 14-18 for a feasibility study. Xie Jing, manager of the Hainan Development Holdings Co as well as a member of the National Committee of the 13th Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, said during this year's two sessions that the feasibility study report is being compiled, and the project should not run into any obstacles in terms of technology.

According to a report by soho.com, the railway is about 130 kilometers long and will cost 14.4 billion yuan ($2.15 billion)

Previously, the only means of getting to and from Hainan were planes and ferries, which are costly and highly susceptible to weather conditions. 

The province experiences of heavy passenger volume, especially at some times of the year. According to a report by chinanews.com in March, during this year's Spring Festival holidays, up to 10.36 million people traveled to and from the island, but flights were suspended 10 times due to heavy fog. 

Similar conditions occurred during last year's spring festival, when foggy weather that lasted seven days led to thousands of passengers and vehicles being held up at the ports. 

Zhao Jian, an expert on the railway industry at Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times that the new line will ease the pressure on ferries and planes. It will also help develop cities along the line, which can enjoy a synergy effect created by the transportation network being built up in the Hong Kong-Guangdong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

"Similar to the railway along the Hong Kong-Guangdong-Macao Greater Bay Area, the most important aspect of the new railway is to connect major cities and facilitate communication and economic development," Zhao said. 

For Hainan, the railway can also decrease the cost of freight transport and make it more convenient, he said, meaning smoother transportation and movement of goods and people, which is vital to economic development.

The railway's construction still faces challenges concerning collaboration among multiple departments, including different administrations from different provinces, Xie was quoted as saying in the Haikou Daily report. 

Zhao also mentioned some challenges the railway may face in terms of operation.

"Unlike the Hong Kong-Guangdong-Macao Greater Bay Area, the economy around Hainan is not as robust, which means the market is not as mature and it will be costly for the local government to run the railway," Zhao told the Global Times. 

"That's especially so because the number of passengers travelling in and out of the island can vary greatly depending on the season. Most visitors go to Hainan during the winter. This, too, can pose some challenges to the railway's operation and maintenance."

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2019-03-19/detail-ifzfmzhu2193553.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

TaiShang said:


> *China developing world's first 350 km/h automated bullet trains*
> 
> China Plus, January 4, 2019
> 
> China Railway Corporation is developing a train control system that will allow Fuxing bullet trains to operate automatically at speeds of up to 350 kilometers per hour, reports Science and Technology Daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The train conductors pose for photos before the bullet train of Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway at Ya'an station in Ya'an, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Dec 28, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The national railway operator said on Tuesday that the automatic train operation (ATO) system will first be used on trains running between Beijing and Zhangjiangkou in Hebei Province. The automated trains will go into service in 2022 ahead of the opening of the Winter Olympics.
> 
> The ATO system will free train drivers from tasks such as stopping the train at stations and opening and closing passenger doors. The system will speed up or slow down a train according to the running schedule.
> 
> The ATO system is already installed on some high-speed trains on two 200 kilometer an hour lines in Guangdong Province. This was the first time anywhere in the world that ATO equipment was used on trains running at such a high speed.
> 
> Late last year, China Railway Corporation carried out a three-month field test of the ATO system on a high-speed train running between Beijing and the city of Shenyang in Liaoning Province. Experts said the system passed all of its tests and was ready to be put into regular use.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-01/04/content_74339944.htm


I would like very much to take the *350 km/h automated bullet trains,*
i took China high speed railway oftenly and never encountered any problems.
*In China, if you want to take the high-speed rail, you must arrive at the high-speed rail station in advance, and the high-speed train will start on time and will not wait for anyone.
*
I am more interested in* the 650 km/h operation speed of new generation bullet train and near future 1000km/h to 3000 km/h vacuum tube high speed rail.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

CHINA RAILWAY 2019 AS OF 21th March 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

China HSR-High Speed Railway Operation Map (Last Update: January, 2019)






High Speed Railway Planning Map (Last Update: January, 2019)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*New railway plan to speed up travel on some routes*
By Wang Keju | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-22 13:54


















A Fuxing bullet train makes its debut on the Beijing-Shanghai line. [Photo/VCG]​
A new railway operating plan will be implemented starting April 10, China Railway Corporation said Friday.

Under the new plan, Fuxing bullet trains will be operating between Beijing and Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, reducing the travel time to within three hours, nearly an hour shorter than before, it said.

High-speed passenger trains will also be used between Beijing and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province, cutting the travel time by 50 minutes to nearly 7.5 hours.

For the first time, Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, will be connected by bullet trains, with the travel time to shorten to about six hours and 50 minutes, about five hours less than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

JSCh said:


> *New railway plan to speed up travel on some routes*
> By Wang Keju | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-22 13:54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fuxing bullet train makes its debut on the Beijing-Shanghai line. [Photo/VCG]​
> A new railway operating plan will be implemented starting April 10, China Railway Corporation said Friday.
> 
> Under the new plan, Fuxing bullet trains will be operating between Beijing and Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, reducing the travel time to within three hours, nearly an hour shorter than before, it said.
> 
> High-speed passenger trains will also be used between Beijing and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province, cutting the travel time by 50 minutes to nearly 7.5 hours.
> 
> For the first time, Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, will be connected by bullet trains, with the travel time to shorten to about six hours and 50 minutes, about five hours less than before.


Beautiful bros!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Why Fuxing bullet train do “push-ups”*

(People's Daily Overseas New Media) 11:16, March 22, 2019







Gif photos of a Fuxing bullet train under maintenance have gone viral on Chinese social media as the giant machine goes up and down in the photo as if doing push-ups.

Two Fuxing bullet trains on Monday arrived in an advanced maintenance workshop in Beijing for the first level-three maintenance in the high-speed rail section of the workshop. After running for 1.2 million kilometers, the bullet trains must undergo a level-three checkup and a level-four is required after running for 2.4 million kilometers.

A level-three check mainly inspects the bogie, the framework that carries wheelsets. The most important part of the inspection process is to separate the vehicle from the bogie with the train’s lifting equipment.

The gross weight of a Fuxing set is about 450 tonnes, which is equivalent to more than 200 automobiles. Hence, to hoist this giant, a special lift-up apparatus is deployed, which is able to support over 1,088 tonnes.

The short-model Fuxing train (CR400AF) has a total length of 208.95 meters, with a closely compacted vehicle bottom and bogie. During the hoist process, it is necessary to ensure that the lifting height of each train is consistent. No lapses are allowed.

To guarantee travel safety, China’s bullet trains undergo various checkups after entering service. Level-four, the highest level of maintenance, tests the performance of each component of the entire train.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0322/c90000-9559432.html

*Why Fuxing bullet train do “push-ups”*

(People's Daily Overseas New Media) 11:16, March 22, 2019







Gif photos of a Fuxing bullet train under maintenance have gone viral on Chinese social media as the giant machine goes up and down in the photo as if doing push-ups.

Two Fuxing bullet trains on Monday arrived in an advanced maintenance workshop in Beijing for the first level-three maintenance in the high-speed rail section of the workshop. After running for 1.2 million kilometers, the bullet trains must undergo a level-three checkup and a level-four is required after running for 2.4 million kilometers.

A level-three check mainly inspects the bogie, the framework that carries wheelsets. The most important part of the inspection process is to separate the vehicle from the bogie with the train’s lifting equipment.

The gross weight of a Fuxing set is about 450 tonnes, which is equivalent to more than 200 automobiles. Hence, to hoist this giant, a special lift-up apparatus is deployed, which is able to support over 1,088 tonnes.

The short-model Fuxing train (CR400AF) has a total length of 208.95 meters, with a closely compacted vehicle bottom and bogie. During the hoist process, it is necessary to ensure that the lifting height of each train is consistent. No lapses are allowed.

To guarantee travel safety, China’s bullet trains undergo various checkups after entering service. Level-four, the highest level of maintenance, tests the performance of each component of the entire train.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0322/c90000-9559432.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese maglev train capable of travelling at 600km/h on track for 2020 test run as design completed | South China Morning Post*
> News confirmed by Liang Jianying of state-owned CRRC Qingdao Sifang, the first and only female chief engineer in China’s high-speed train manufacturing industry
> 
> PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 02 October, 2018, 7:00am
> UPDATED : Tuesday, 02 October, 2018, 10:59am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su Xinqi
> sue.su@scmp.com
> 
> The design for the prototype of China’s first maglev train with a top speed of 600km/h (373mph) has been completed, according to the chief engineer of the country’s leading high-speed train manufacturer.
> 
> Liang Jianying from state-owned CRRC Qingdao Sifang said: “We have completed the design for the prototype of the maglev train and started on production of parts.”
> 
> Liang was in Hong Kong and speaking on the sidelines of the InnoTech Expo organised by Our Hong Kong Foundation – a think tank set up by former chief executive Tung Chee-hwa – on Friday.
> 
> Although the train is designed to hit a top speed of 600km/h, she said the company was aiming for a “maximum operating speed” of 550km/h.
> 
> The train and a comprehensive maglev transport system around it are expected to fill the service gap between the high-speed rail network and aviation. High-speed trains usually operate at speeds of between 200km/h and 400km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglev technology moves trains on magnetic fields. Because there is no contact with the tracks and the trains ‘float’, they can travel at higher speeds without friction.
> 
> *China starts trial run of first home-designed and built maglev rail line*
> The maglev system was a key project under China’s 13th five-year economic and social development plan rolled out in 2016. As a subsidiary of China’s largest train maker CRRC, Qingdao Sifang has been tasked to complete the first model and a 5km test rail by 2020.
> 
> The company is a leading developer and manufacturer of high-speed trains in China, including being behind the Vibrant Express and Fuxing Express running on the recently launched Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link, which connects Hong Kong to the mainland.
> 
> Liang said the escalating US-China trade war would not harm the development of China’s high-speed train industry.
> 
> “We indeed conduct global procurement of parts for our trains but only a very small portion is bought from the United States,” said Liang, who has been overseeing major high-speed train designs in Qingdao Sifang since 2006.
> 
> “Moreover, we can find substitutes on the mainland,” she added.
> 
> Liang also emphasised China has mastered many critical technologies in designing high-speed trains since the country launched its industry with models and parts imported from Japan in 2004.
> 
> “Our strategy has been one with three steps: import advance technologies from foreign countries, digest and absorb, and eventually develop our own innovations,” Liang said.
> 
> 
> Liang and her team built model CRH380A, which has a top speed of 380km/h and has been widely used in China’s high-speed rail network. It was developed after two rounds of intellectual property rights examination in the US in 2010 and 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “More than 930 items of intellectual property were confirmed without any infringement,” Liang said. “This marks our comprehensive grasp of the technologies.”
> 
> By the end of 2017, the high-speed rail network on the mainland spanned 25,000km – the longest in the world.
> 
> Liang, 46, is the first and only female chief engineer in China’s high-speed train manufacturing industry.
> 
> “For engineers, to pursue higher speed on the basis of safety is an eternal goal,” Liang said.
> 
> She said Qingdao Sifang had sent engineers to the Shek Kong Depot of Hong Kong’s MTR Corporation to help monitor the high-speed train operation but did not disclose how long they would stay.
> 
> “For all the trains we make, we will provide supporting services throughout their life cycle, which is 25 years,” Liang said.





> 科工力量
> 今天 13:20 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【中车集团总经理：时速600公里磁悬浮列车今年将研制出样车】在23日举办的中国发展高层论坛上，中国中车集团公司总经理孙永才在回答中新经纬客户端提问时表示，时速600公里的磁悬浮列车预计今年将研制出样车，比之前的计划有所提前。


Today 13:20 from Weibo
[CRRC General Manager: 600 km/h maglev train will develop a prototype this year] At the China Development Forum held on the 23rd, Sun Yongcai, general manager of CRRC, responded to the question from Zhongxin Jingwei news Apps, saying that 600 km/h maglev train is expected to develop a prototype this year, ahead of previous plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

JSCh said:


> Today 13:20 from Weibo
> [CRRC General Manager: 600 km/h maglev train will develop a prototype this year] At the China Development Forum held on the 23rd, Sun Yongcai, general manager of CRRC, responded to the question from Zhongxin Jingwei news Apps, saying that 600 km/h maglev train is expected to develop a prototype this year, ahead of previous plans.


Impatient to take a ride on 600kmph bullet train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*March 24, 2019: The entire tracking of the Karamay-Tacheng Railway in Xinjiang was successfully completed (Tiechanggou to Tacheng Section)*
China Daily Network 2019-03-25 09:16:47
http://ex.chinadaily.com.cn/exchang...b15728a3.html?tt_group_id=6672135229475389955














At 10:16 am on March 24, 500 meters east of the railway station under construction in Emin County, Xinjiang, with the completion of the laying of the last group of rails, the new railway from Tiemayi to Tacheng Railway, Tiechanggou to Tacheng Section The 172.4-kilometer track of the project has been successfully tracked, marking the completion of the Keta Railway Station's front-line project and laying a solid foundation for the opening of the Keta Railway as soon as possible.

The Keta Railway is located in the Karamay and Tacheng areas of the northern Xinjiang region of the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. It is extracted from Karamay on the Kuibei railway line, and then goes to the northwest along the Muhutai River through the Baiyanghe coalfield and the iron-la mining area to the Tory County Iron. In the town of Changou, cross the two trees and pass through Maitas to Emin County, then northwest to Tacheng. The route crosses the Karamay City, the 9th Division of the Corps and the Tacheng area, making the railway network cover the last state in the Xinjiang, ending the history of the railway in the tower.

It is understood that the Keta Railway mechanical track laying time totals 142 days. The China Railway Shita General Contracting Project Department, which is responsible for the track-laying project, will use the newly adjusted construction organization design as the main line during the whole construction period to strengthen resource allocation and rationally optimize the construction period. Since the whole line of mechanical track laying operations on November 2, 2018, the builders have overcome the effects of freezing temperatures of minus 20 degrees in winter. In the “Devil Wind Zone”, the winds and winds of Mayitas are raging, and the visibility is less than three meters per day. When the mechanical track-laying distance can only be measured in meters, the railway builders overcome the difficulties and carry forward the spirit of struggle that is particularly hard-working and particularly capable of fighting. They give up the opportunity to reunite with their families during the Spring Festival and stick to the construction site in 2019. On March 1st, the track-laying operation triumphed out of the “Devil Wind Zone” of Maitas.

The entire Keta Railway has been laid and laid a solid foundation for the opening of the Keta Railway as soon as possible. After the line is completed and opened to traffic, it will benefit all ethnic groups in the Tacheng area, the road network coverage will be further extended, the road network structure will be further improved, the railway transportation capacity and service quality will be further improved, the railway supply will increase, and other modes of transportation will be built together. The comprehensive transportation system of the northern Xinjiang region plays an important supporting role for the economic and social development of the autonomous region, and contributes to the construction of the core transportation hub and trade logistics center in the core area of the Silk Road Economic Belt in Xinjiang. (Lian Pengyu)

(China Daily Xinjiang reporter station)
*新疆克塔铁路24日全线铺轨顺利贯通*
中国日报网 2019-03-25 09:16:47















24日上午10时16分，在新疆额敏县在建火车站东侧500米处，随着最后一组轨排的铺设完成，新建克拉玛依至塔城铁路铁厂沟至塔城段铁路工程全线172.4公里铺轨顺利贯通，标志着克塔铁路站前工程基本完工，为克塔铁路尽早开通运营打下了坚实的基础。

克塔铁路位于新疆维吾尔自治区北疆地区克拉玛依市和塔城地区，自奎北铁路线上的克拉玛依引出后，向西北沿木胡尔塔依河经白杨河煤田、铁喇矿区至托里县铁厂沟镇，再翻越两棵树垭口经玛依塔斯至额敏县，然后向西北至塔城市。线路横穿克拉玛依市、兵团九师和塔城地区，使得铁路网覆盖疆内最后一个地州，结束塔额盆地不通铁路的历史。

据了解，克塔铁路机械铺轨作业时间共计142天。负责铺轨项目的中国铁设克塔总包项目部在整个施工期间，以最新调整的施工组织设计为主线，加强资源配置，合理优化工期。自2018年11月2日全线机械铺轨作业以来，建设者克服冬季零下二十几度严寒天气的影响，在“魔鬼风区”玛依塔斯风吹雪天气肆虐、现场能见度不足三米、每日机械铺轨推进距离只能用米计量的情况下，铁路建设者克服重重困难，发扬“特别能吃苦、特别能战斗”的奋斗精神，放弃春节期间与家人团圆的机会，坚守施工现场，于2019年3月1日铺轨作业胜利冲出玛依塔斯“魔鬼风区”。

克塔铁路全线铺轨贯通，为克塔铁路尽早开通运营奠定了坚实的基础。该线路建成通车后，将惠及塔城地区各族群众，路网覆盖面进一步延伸，路网结构进一步完善，铁路运输能力和服务质量进一步提高，铁路有效性供给增加，并与其他交通方式将共同构建北疆区域综合交通运输体系，共同为自治区经济社会发展起到重要的支撑作用，为新疆建设丝绸之路经济带核心区交通枢纽中心和商贸物流中心作出应有贡献。（连鹏宇）

（中国日报新疆记者站）
http://ex.chinadaily.com.cn/exchang...b15728a3.html?tt_group_id=6672135229475389955

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Hong Kong to Beijing by high-speed train from $157*
Mark Smith
Published on Mar 19, 2019

A journey from Hong Kong West Kowloon to Beijing West on train G80, 2,441 km (1,516 miles) in 8h56, showing te stations, train, classes, on-board food, scenery. For schedule, prices & how to buy tickets see https://www.seat61.com/hong-kong-to-b...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *New railway plan to speed up travel on some routes*
> By Wang Keju | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-22 13:54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fuxing bullet train makes its debut on the Beijing-Shanghai line. [Photo/VCG]​
> A new railway operating plan will be implemented starting April 10, China Railway Corporation said Friday.
> 
> Under the new plan, Fuxing bullet trains will be operating between Beijing and Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, reducing the travel time to within three hours, nearly an hour shorter than before, it said.
> 
> High-speed passenger trains will also be used between Beijing and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province, cutting the travel time by 50 minutes to nearly 7.5 hours.
> 
> For the first time, Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, will be connected by bullet trains, with the travel time to shorten to about six hours and 50 minutes, about five hours less than before.


*New railway plan speeds up some travel times*
By Chen Ziyan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-04-10 11:44 


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201904/10/WS5cad669fa3104842260b5639_2.html




A Fuxing bullet train departs from Tianjin on April 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]​
A new railway operating plan starting from April 10 has increased the country's passenger and freight train capacity, according the national railway operator.

Under the new plan, Fuxing bullet trains will operate between Beijing and Qingdao in East China's Shandong province, cutting travel time between the two cities to within 3 hours, 49 minutes less than before.

The running time of high-speed trains between Beijing and Lanzhou, capital of Northwest China's Gansu province, will also shorten to about 7.5 hours, compared to more than 8 hours previously.

Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province, will be connected by bullet trains for the first time, with the travel time to decrease to about 6 hours and 50 minutes, about 5 hours less than before.

To better facilitate the development of Xiongan New Area, 10 more trains will stop at Baiyangdian Station in Hebei province.

In addition, 1,203 pairs of normal-speed trains are now operating nationwide, with 81 pairs of public welfare slow trains continuing to operate, to meet the diverse needs of passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

11:33, 02-May-2019
*Behind Fuxing bullet trains' 420 km/h test: Not just about speed*
By Guo Meiping

On July 15, 2016, two China-standard EMU trains passed in opposite directions at 420 km/h in an experiment conducted by China Railway Corporation, setting a world record.

The experiment was carried out on the Zhengzhou-Xuzhou high-speed railway, and completed tests include China Standard EMU running energy consumption, vibration noise and dynamics properties of trains.

Huang Jin, an associate researcher of Locomotive & Car Research Institute of China Academy of Railway Sciences, was the team leader of this experiment.



Huang Jin, an associate researcher of Locomotive & Car Research Institute of China Academy of Railway Sciences. /CGTN Photo

Huang told CGTN that the main purpose of the experiment was to learn about the change rule of technical parameters of the continuity interval between 200-420 km/h and explore the characteristics of parameter variation above 400 km/h in order to better serve future technological advancement for Fuxing bullet trains.

"We formed a temporary team of more than 40 people, including experts in train traction, dynamics and vibration noise," said Huang.

The highest test speed of single train reached 428.6 km/h, and the passing speed reached 420 km/h during the experiment. Besides speed, another important achievement was the interconnection between the two trains.

"The two trains are produced by different manufacturers," Huang said, adding that trains from different manufacturers couldn't connect with one and other in the past.

"Now they can connect, and also reach 420 km/h. This is rare in other countries."

For research personnel like Huang, the most important significance of the experiment was the data they collected, which provided them a better understanding of Fuxing bullet trains.



On July 15, 2016, two China-standard EMU trains passed in opposite directions at 420 km/h in an experiment conducted by China Railway Corporation, setting a world record. /Gif via CCTV+

"That was the first time for us to collect data above 400 km/h from a field test," he said. "This is very useful in terms of upgrading the current Fuxing trains and developing a new generation of a high-speed train."

The current highest operating speed for the Fuxing bullet trains is 350 km/h.

Huang said that the Automatic Train Protection (ATP), brake and traction devices are not designed for long-term use under a speed above 350 km/h. But they can handle short-term experiments.

The test speed of 420 km/h was decided after evaluation, which can meet engineers' demands of data collection, and ensure safety.

The lead engineer told CGTN that exploring high speed was only one task of the experiment; the focus was to go deep and refine the Fuxing's performance.

"It's for practical uses after all... it's meant to be used better and to better serve the passengers," said Huang.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Mega service station for high-speed trains in Kunming*
2019-05-10 10:52:37Ecns.cnEditor :Li Yan

Aerial photo shows a service station for high-speed trains in Kunming City, Southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 9, 2019. Nearly 30 workers helped lay the last rail measuring 25 meters in length and weighing 2.5 tons on Thursday, completing the rail-laying work for the service station. Successful expansion of the station will improve the use and maintenance of high-speed trains in Yunnan, also making it the largest such service station in southwest China. (Photo: China News Service/Miu Chao)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s high-speed rail carries record 10 billion passengers*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/12 22:14:17



A view of a Fuxing bullet train in Shanghai. File Photo: VCG

China's high-speed railway had transported more than 10 billion passengers by the end of the first quarter of 2019, a new world record, China Railway said on Saturday.

By the end of March, the total volume was "3.34 trillion passenger-kilometers," China Railway said in a statement released on its official WeChat.

China had almost 30,000 kilometers of high-speed railway track in 2018, twice as long as the rest of the world's railways combined, the statement noted.

High-speed rail is proving an increasingly popular option for travelers in China. Railway authorities recorded more than 2 billion high-speed trips in 2018, an annual increase of nearly 17 percent, or over three-fifths of all rail passengers.

China's volume of railway passenger transport, freight volume, transport density and other major transport economic indicators consistently ranks first in the world, China Railway said.

Since China's first Beijing-Tianjin Intercity Railway in 2008, China has been the world No.1 in terms of operating mileage, the statement noted.

The Fuxing bullet trains, which went into operation in 2017, have carried nearly 200 million passengers with an average passenger load of 75 percent, 1.3 percent higher than other high-speed trains, according to China Railway.

China will see 850 Fuxing high-speed trains put into service by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Construction finishes on new section of China's longest coal rail*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-17 20:13:10|Editor: Li Xia



Constructors of China Railway First Group work on tracks in Yichuan, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, May 17, 2019. China's longest coal transport route, Menghua railway, has completed track laying on its Inner Mongolia-Shaanxi section, the constructor said Friday. The 1,837-km Menghua railway, which ends in the city of Ji'an, east China's Jiangxi Province, will be the longest heavy-loaded railway in the country when completed in October, with an annual delivery capacity of 200 million tonnes. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

XI'AN, May 17 (Xinhua) -- China's longest coal transport route, Menghua railway, has completed track laying on its Inner Mongolia-Shaanxi section, the constructor said Friday.

With a total length of 418 km, the section was started in March 2018, linking the city of Ordos in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region with Yichuan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

Workers overcame a complicated construction environment to lay the tracks across the Maowusu desert and the Wuding River, an anabranch of the Yellow River.

T-girders, each weighing 300 tonnes, were used in construction for heavy haul railways, said Cai Hongbin from Xinyun Engineering Co. Ltd. of China Railway First Group, the constructor.

The 1,837-km Menghua railway, which ends in the city of Ji'an, east China's Jiangxi Province, will be the longest heavy-loaded railway in the country when completed in October, with an annual delivery capacity of 200 million tonnes.


----------



## JSCh

*Sichuan-Tibet Railway to see high-speed trains at 200 km/h*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-22 11:17
















The Sichuan-Tibet Railway under construction in January. [Photo/Xinhua]

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway, the second railway line linking the Tibet autonomous region to other parts of China, will operate high-speed trains with a designed running speed of 200 kilometers per hour, thecover.cn reported.

China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co Ltd, which is designing the line, revealed a draft plan on Wednesday that trains on the whole Sichuan-Tibet line will travel with a designated speed of 200 km/h, with some segments limited to 160 km/h.

The 1,600-kilometer-long line under construction is designed to start from Chengdu, pass through Ya'an and Kangding, then enter Tibet via Qamdo and end at Lhasa. The 140-kilometer Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway, which serves part of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, started operation last year with a maximum speed of 200 km/h.

The Ya'an-Nyingchi section is believed to be one of the world's most challenging railway projects to build, as it will traverse the southeast portion of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, which has intricate and difficult geological conditions.

Previous reports said that 80 percent of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway will consist of tunnels and bridges, and the cumulative ascent of the line will exceed 16,000 meters, which is equivalent to double the height of Qomolangma, the world's highest mountain also known as Mount Everest.

When the line is completed, the travel time by rail between Chengdu and Lhasa will shorten from 48 hours to about 13 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils 600 kph maglev train prototype*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-23 13:03:49|Editor: Liangyu

QINGDAO, May 23 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday rolled off the production line a prototype magnetic-levitation train with a designed top speed of 600 km per hour in the eastern city of Qingdao.

The debut of China's first high-speed maglev train testing prototype marks a major breakthrough for the country in the high-speed maglev transit system.

The testing prototype can check and optimize the key technologies and core system components of the high-speed maglev system and lay a technological basis for the forthcoming engineering prototype, said Ding Sansan, head of the train's research and development team and deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., the train builder.

"Now the prototype has achieved static levitation and is in good condition," Ding said.

The train builder is currently building an experimental center and a trial production center for the high-speed maglev trains and expected to put them into operation in the second half of the year, he said.

The research and development of a five-carriage engineering prototype are going smoothly.

The engineering prototype is scheduled to roll off the production line in 2020 and go through comprehensive tests to finish integrated verification in 2021.

























​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Personally I haven't updated this thread for long due to my own busyness.
But thank everyone who has updated this and made the readership to 300,000!



New 250km/h class




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> *China unveils 600 kph maglev train prototype*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-23 13:03:49|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> QINGDAO, May 23 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday rolled off the production line a prototype magnetic-levitation train with a designed top speed of 600 km per hour in the eastern city of Qingdao.
> 
> The debut of China's first high-speed maglev train testing prototype marks a major breakthrough for the country in the high-speed maglev transit system.
> 
> The testing prototype can check and optimize the key technologies and core system components of the high-speed maglev system and lay a technological basis for the forthcoming engineering prototype, said Ding Sansan, head of the train's research and development team and deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., the train builder.
> 
> "Now the prototype has achieved static levitation and is in good condition," Ding said.
> 
> The train builder is currently building an experimental center and a trial production center for the high-speed maglev trains and expected to put them into operation in the second half of the year, he said.
> 
> The research and development of a five-carriage engineering prototype are going smoothly.
> 
> The engineering prototype is scheduled to roll off the production line in 2020 and go through comprehensive tests to finish integrated verification in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


初步规划是用在 济南--泰安 之间

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*High-speed railways in Shandong Province, Northern China*




















long_ said:


> 初步规划是用在 济南--泰安 之间


Good news, HSR is underdeveloped in Shandong Province

*Spring!
Shanghai-Beijing HSR*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Personally I haven't updated this thread for long due to my own busyness.
> But thank everyone who has updated this and made the readership to 300,000!
> 
> 
> 
> New 250km/h class
> View attachment 561516
> *





To one of the most popular threads in the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*20.14-km railway tunnel drilled through in NW China*
New China TV
Published on May 26, 2019

A 20.14-km tunnel along the Golmud-Dunhuang railway in northwest China was drilled through. Check it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

TaiShang said:


> To one of the most popular threads in the forum.



Hear, Hear!

Andrew! Come back!


----------



## JSCh

*New railway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China*
New China TV
Published on May 31, 2019

Cutting across "Devil Wind Zone": A new railway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed trains undergo check-ups by robots*
New China TV
Published on Jun 17, 2019

High-speed trains undergo check-ups by robots at a major maintenance center in Chengdu. The maintenance center is the largest of its kind in SW China, which is equipped with three maintenance robots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Future Sichuan-Tibet Railway could link Tibet with South Asian nations*
> By Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/3 21:03:40
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay tracks on the Yarlung Zangbo River bridge of the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Nov. 26, 2018. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway, which is expected to start construction in late 2019, is slated to be a major artery of transportation linking China with South Asian countries, such as Nepal and India.
> 
> The State-owned China Railway Corp (CRC) said on Wednesday it aims to complete a feasibility study of the railway by the end of the second quarter of 2019 and seek the approval from the central government in the third quarter.
> 
> It hopes to complete initial designs for key sections of the railway, such as tunnels and bridges and make sure they are ready for construction by the third quarter, according to a CRC statement sent to the Global Times.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second railway into Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. It will go through the southeast of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the world's most geologically active areas.
> 
> Zhao Gancheng, director of the Center for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the Global Times on Thursday that the railway aims to drive the economy of the region and strengthen the link between Tibet with the inland.
> 
> It can help with the possibility of a railway connecting China and Nepal, which could be a major route for China to reach South Asia, Zhao said.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will start from Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, travelling through Ya'an and enter Tibet via Qamdo. It will then go through Nyingchi prefecture before arriving at Lhasa, capital of Tibet. The total construction length will be 1,700 kilometers and will cost 250 billion yuan ($36.88 billion), the Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> The completion of the railway will help shorten the journey from Chengdu to Lhasa from 48 hours to 13 hours.
> 
> The 140-kilometer Chengdu-Ya'an section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway officially started operations to 11 stations on December 28, 2018, media reported.


*Work on transportation artery Sichuan-Tibet Railway making progress*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/17 22:23:40



Workers lay railway tracks at the construction site of the section between Lhasa and Nyingchi of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 16, 2018. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway climbs from the Sichuan Basin several hundred meters above sea level to the "Roof of the World", at an altitude of more than 4,400 meters. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

Construction work on the final section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway will start shortly, said Southwest China's Sichuan Province Party chief during a press conference at the State Council Information Office (SCIO) on Monday. Analysts said the railway will serve as a major transportation artery linking China and South Asia.

The Chengdu-Ya'an section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway has started operations, said Peng Qinghua, Party chief of Sichuan Province. 

"The completion of the railway will not only drive the regional economy and strengthen the link between Tibet with the inland areas, but it also can serve as a major transportation artery linking China and South Asia," Zhao Jian, an expert on railway economics at the Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times on Monday.

"The Sichuan-Tibet railway will make it possible to build a railway connecting China, Nepal, India and other countries, which will boost the regional economy with convenient transportation," Zhao said.

"Sichuan was the starting point of the southern silk road in history. Now it is the pivot of the Belt and Road Initiative economy belt, linking land and sea," said Peng. 

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second line linking Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region to other parts of China after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway.

The line is designed to start from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, passing through Ya'an and entering Tibet via Qamdo. It will then go through Nyingchi prefecture and end at Lhasa, capital of Tibet. 

The Lhasa-Nyingchi section is under construction, said Peng. "The 1,000-kilometer Ya'an-Nyingchi section is part of the plan. Bridges and tunnels will cover over 90 percent of the line, that is to say, nearly 800 kilometers of tunnels and 100 kilometers of bridges."

"It is far more difficult to build the Sichuan-Tibet Railway than the Qinghai-Tibet Railway since geological conditions are complex along the Sichuan-Tibet line, with severe geological conditions and disasters such as permafrost, alpine hypoxia, landslides, earthquake zones, and geothermal and rock bursts," Zhao added. 

The planned route will go through the Sichuan basin, Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau and Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, climbing from several hundred meters above sea level to the "Roof of the World," at an altitude of more than 4,400 meters.

The railway will cut the travel time from Chengdu to Lhasa from 48 hours to 13 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*850 Fuxing bullet trains put into service by 2019*
New China TV
Published on Jun 22, 2019

On the fast track! China will see 850 Fuxing high-speed trains put into service by the end of this year

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Main tower of world's largest road-rail cable-stayed bridge built*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-27 23:47:10|Editor: Yang Yi



Aerial photo taken on June 27, 2019 shows the construction site of a Yangtze River bridge on the Shanghai-Nantong railway line in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province. The south main tower of the bridge was completed on Thursday, marking an important progress of the construction of the cable-stayed railway-expressway bridge. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)

NANJING, June 27 (Xinhua) -- Construction of the second 330-meter-tall tower for one of the world's largest cable-stayed bridges was completed in east China's Jiangsu Province on Thursday.

The 11,072-meter-long Hutong Yangtze River Bridge, linking the cities of Nantong and Suzhou, is designed with a main span of 1,092 meters, making it the world's first road-rail cable-stayed bridge with a span over 1,000 meters.

Ning Chaoxin, with the China Railway Major Bridge Engineering Group Co., Ltd (MBEC), the project's contractor, said the two cable towers are the key force structure of the bridge. The longer the bridge spans, the higher the cable tower needs to be.

To ensure the shipping on China's busiest waterway, the bridge is designed to have a longer span. About 73,000 cubic meters of concrete and 11,000 tonnes of steel bars were used to build each tower, whose height is equivalent to a 110-storey skyscraper.

Ning said the huge construction volume is required so that the bridge can withstand violent typhoons, magnitude-8 earthquakes and impacts from the collision of a 100,000-tonne ship.

The bridge will have a 6-lane expressway on the upper deck and four railway tracks on the lower deck.

The track laying on the bridge will start in January 2020, according to MBEC. The bridge is expected to ensure the river shipping on the Yangtze, while easing the road and railway traffic pressure in the Yangtze River Delta region, China's economic powerhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Mega service station for high-speed trains in Kunming*
> 2019-05-10 10:52:37Ecns.cnEditor :Li Yan
> 
> Aerial photo shows a service station for high-speed trains in Kunming City, Southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 9, 2019. Nearly 30 workers helped lay the last rail measuring 25 meters in length and weighing 2.5 tons on Thursday, completing the rail-laying work for the service station. Successful expansion of the station will improve the use and maintenance of high-speed trains in Yunnan, also making it the largest such service station in southwest China. (Photo: China News Service/Miu Chao)






*Mega service station for high-speed trains put into operation*
CGTN
Published on Jun 30, 2019

A mega service station for high-speed trains was put into operation in Kunming City after nine months of construction. The station covers an area of 900,000 square meters, making it the largest of its kind in southwestern China, and it looks like an aircraft carrier from above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Sichuan-Tibet railway progress picks up steam*
By WANG KEJU in Beijing and DAQIONG in Lhasa | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-09 06:50
















Workers deliver new railroad ties for Sichuan-Tibet railway in Dranang, the Tibet autonomous region, in June. [Photo/Xinhua]

The building of the Sichuan-Tibet railway is picking up steam, with construction work on nine new stations on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section in the Tibet autonomous region to begin soon, according to railway authorities.

The Office of the Leading Group of Railway Construction and Operation in Lhasa, Tibet's regional capital, said last week that the nine stations will be built by China Railway Construction Group and China Railway Construction Engineering Group, which won the bidding for the project, but the exact date that work will commence has yet to be determined.

An earlier report by Lhasa Radio and TV Station on one of its WeChat accounts said work on the stations was expected to begin this month and will be completed by the end of next year.

The laying of track on the 435.48-kilometer Lhasa-Nyingchi section, one of the easier parts of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, began in October, following four years of work to prepare for it. Trains traveling at 160 kilometers per hour are expected to begin running on that section by 2021.

The Sichuan-Tibet railway was first proposed more than a century ago, with the idea revived after the foundation of the People's Republic of China in 1949, but various hurdles prevented it from progressing. Trains finally began running on the first section of the line to open, from Chengdu to Ya'an in Sichuan province, in December.

The third section of the line, between Ya'an and Nyingchi, will be one of the world's most challenging railway projects because it winds through the Sichuan Basin, Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau and Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, climbing from 600 meters above sea level to nearly 4,500 meters, according to Zhao Jian, a professor of rail transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University.

"It will go through complicated geological conditions fraught with avalanches, landslides, earthquakes, heat, karst caves and underground streams," he said.

At its annual work conference in January, national railway operator China State Railway Group, which was then called China Railway Corp, said it would complete the feasibility study for the Ya'an-Nyingchi section by June and finish preparations for construction by the end of September. The group is also in charge of national railway planning and construction.

Things seem to have been progressing rapidly in the past month. People's Railway Daily, which is sponsored by the group, reported that the company reviewed the feasibility study for the Ya'an-Nyingchi section on June 4 and reached a consensus that would be passed on.

On June 17, Peng Qinghua, Party secretary of Sichuan, said at a news conference that construction of the Ya'an-Nyingchi section, spanning about 1,000 km, would begin soon.

"Bridges and tunnels will cover over 90 percent of the line, which means there will be nearly 800 km of tunnels and more than 100 km of bridges," he said.

The next day, when China State Railway Group announced its name change, finalizing its restructuring, it was disclosed that a new office had been established to lead the Sichuan-Tibet railway project. A new company, Sichuan-Tibet Railway, was also added to the existing 18 railway bureaus and companies controlled by the group.

On June 26, various government departments in Sichuan discussed the route selected for the Ya'an-Nyingchi section in the province and reached a consensus on the proposed route, according to the website of Sichuan's Department of Natural Resources.

Zhao, the professor, said, "Once in operation, the rail line will help Sichuan province build itself into an inland transportation hub within China as well as a bridge that connects the country with South Asian countries including Nepal and India, which will greatly boost the economy in southwestern China with convenient transportation."

The Sichuan-Tibet railway will be the second rail line connecting Tibet with the rest of the country. The 1,956-km Qinghai-Tibet Railway opened in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's high-speed rail offers model for other countries: World Bank*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-08 23:53:46|Editor: Mu Xuequan

BEIJING, July 8 (Xinhua) -- China's high-speed railway (HSR) has registered rapid growth and offered many viable practices for other countries considering HSR investment, according to a World Bank report released Monday.

Key factors enabling the growth include the development of a comprehensive long-term plan and the standardization of designs and procedures, said the report, which summarizes China's HSR development.

China's Medium- and Long-Term Railway Plan, which looks up to 15 years ahead, provides a clear framework for the development of the system, according to the World Bank.

Meanwhile, the construction cost of the Chinese HSR network stood at about two-thirds of the cost in other countries, the report said, citing an average of 17 million U. S. dollars to 21 million U. S. dollars per km.

"China has built the largest high-speed rail network in the world. The impacts go well beyond the railway sector and include changed patterns of urban development, increases in tourism, and promotion of regional economic growth," said Martin Raiser, World Bank director of China.

By the end of 2018, the total railway operation mileage reached 131,000 km, five times higher than 1949, while the high-speed railway exceeded 29,000 km, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's total, according to a recent report by the National Bureau of Statistics.

In China, high-speed rail service is competitive with road and air transport for distances of up to about 1,200 km, while fares are about one-fourth the base fares in other countries, which allows HSR trains to attract passengers from all income groups, the report said.

"Large numbers of people are now able to travel more easily and reliably than ever before, and the network has laid the groundwork for future reductions in greenhouse gas emissions," Raiser said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Dunhuang connected to China's high-speed rail network*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-10 17:49:27|Editor: xuxin

LANZHOU, July 10 (Xinhua) -- Dunhuang, home to the world cultural heritage site Mogao Grottoes, is now connected to China's expansive high-speed rail network after a new railway operation map was implemented Wednesday.

Two pairs of high-speed railway run from Lanzhou, the capital of Gansu Province to Dunhuang, cutting the travel time from 13 hours to around eight hours, according to the new map.

Tourism has boomed in Dunhuang in recent years, with more than 10 million trips made to the city in 2018, up by nearly 20 percent year on year, according to local statistics.

"The high-speed rail is expected to improve passengers' experience and service quality in this hub of world cultural heritage," said Guo Lixia, with China Railway Lanzhou Group.

By the end of 2018, China's total railway operation mileage reached 131,000 km, five times higher than 1949, while the high-speed railway exceeded 29,000 km, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's total, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Amazing speed: New railway connected to China's high-speed rail network*
New China TV
Published on Jul 20, 2019

Amazing speed: 1,000+ staff work for 8 hours overnight to link an under-construction railway to China's sprawling high-speed rail network.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154760785903706113
CRRC Corporation Ltd@CRRC_global

#CRRC collaborated with Shanghai Jiao Tong University to invent a new technology – an ultra-conductive copper, a.k.a. "Super Copper", a composite material made out of copper and graphene. It will greatly improve electrical conductivity and reduce energy loss.





10:30 PM - Jul 26, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154398399656951808

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese train maker developing 400 kph variable-gauge trains*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-28 13:59:41|Editor: Liangyu

CHANGCHUN, July 28 (Xinhua) -- China's top train maker CRRC is developing variable-gauge trains with a designed top speed of 400 km per hour, said a senior executive of the company.

The new trains will be able to inter-run between standard, narrow and wide gauge rail lines, thus greatly facilitating intercontinental travel, said Yu Weiping, vice president of CRRC Corporation Limited.

Yu said CRRC is relying on intelligent sensing, big data, artificial intelligence and other technologies to offer passengers a safer, more comfortable and rider-friendly experience.

Headquartered in Beijing, CRRC is the world's largest supplier of rail transit equipment. The high-speed trains manufactured by CRRC have become an important symbol to show China's development achievements to the world.

CRRC was formed in June 2015 through the merger of China's top two train makers -- China North Railway and China South Railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Xinjiang welcomes first Fuxing bullet train*
2019-07-30 10:36:17 Ecns.cn Editor :Yao Lan

A Fuxing bullet train crosses the Hongliu River Bridge between the border of Gansu Province and Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 28, 2019. It is one of the first two Fuxing bullet trains to be used in Xinjiang. Entirely designed and manufactured in China, the Fuxing, or Rejuvenation, trains are more spacious and energy-efficient, with a longer service life and better reliability than previous models. (Photo: China News Service/Cai Zengle)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's high-speed rail offers model for other countries: World Bank*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-08 23:53:46|Editor: Mu Xuequan
> 
> BEIJING, July 8 (Xinhua) -- China's high-speed railway (HSR) has registered rapid growth and offered many viable practices for other countries considering HSR investment, according to a World Bank report released Monday.
> 
> Key factors enabling the growth include the development of a comprehensive long-term plan and the standardization of designs and procedures, said the report, which summarizes China's HSR development.
> 
> China's Medium- and Long-Term Railway Plan, which looks up to 15 years ahead, provides a clear framework for the development of the system, according to the World Bank.
> 
> Meanwhile, the construction cost of the Chinese HSR network stood at about two-thirds of the cost in other countries, the report said, citing an average of 17 million U. S. dollars to 21 million U. S. dollars per km.
> 
> "China has built the largest high-speed rail network in the world. The impacts go well beyond the railway sector and include changed patterns of urban development, increases in tourism, and promotion of regional economic growth," said Martin Raiser, World Bank director of China.
> 
> By the end of 2018, the total railway operation mileage reached 131,000 km, five times higher than 1949, while the high-speed railway exceeded 29,000 km, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's total, according to a recent report by the National Bureau of Statistics.
> 
> In China, high-speed rail service is competitive with road and air transport for distances of up to about 1,200 km, while fares are about one-fourth the base fares in other countries, which allows HSR trains to attract passengers from all income groups, the report said.
> 
> "Large numbers of people are now able to travel more easily and reliably than ever before, and the network has laid the groundwork for future reductions in greenhouse gas emissions," Raiser said.


我只想试试能输几个字
8月2日 23:07 来自 微博 weibo.com
投稿@牛津-小裁缝 ，第一次制作动图：2008-2017年中国的高铁发展。图片来源世行报告《中国的高速铁路发展》（英文）O网页链接。

报告指出：中国自2008年以来高铁（时速200km及以上）营业里程已超过2.9万公里，远远超过全世界其他地方的总和。造价比欧洲低30%，票价仅为欧洲的1/4、让更广泛的收入群体能坐上高铁（2017年17亿人次）。

整个高铁网来看，2015年的投资回报率为8%，客流密度2300万人，虽然还只有新干线的2/3，但是欧洲平均的2倍。单个项目来看，由于票价偏低，只有东部客流密度超4000万人、票价达到每人0.5元/公里的350km/h主干线路，能够还本付息；而许多客流密度1000万-1500万人、票价较低的250km/h的线路，仅能勉强覆盖运维成本。

_*Translation:
*_
*我只想试试能输几个字*
August 2nd 23:07 from weibo.com

Submission @Oxford-Small Tailor, first time I make animation: China's high-speed rail development in 2008-2017. Image source World Bank report "China's high-speed railway development" (English) web link.

According to the report, China's high-speed rail (200km/h and above) has exceeded 29,000km since 2008, far exceeding the sum of the rest of the world. The cost is 30% lower than in Europe, and the fare is only one-fourth that of Europe, allowing people from wider income group to use the high-speed rail (1.7 billion in 2017).

From the point of view of the entire high-speed rail network, the return on investment in 2015 was 8%, and the passenger flow density was 23 million. Although it is only 2/3 of the Shinkansen, it is twice the average in Europe. From a single project point of view, due to the low fare, only the eastern part has passenger flow density exceeds 40 million, where the fare of 350 km/h main line reach of 0.5 yuan/km per person, can repay the principal and interest; But many other lines has passenger flows density of 10-15 million, these low-cost 250 km/h line, can barely cover the operation and maintenance costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Work on transportation artery Sichuan-Tibet Railway making progress*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/17 22:23:40
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lay railway tracks at the construction site of the section between Lhasa and Nyingchi of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in Gonggar County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 16, 2018. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway climbs from the Sichuan Basin several hundred meters above sea level to the "Roof of the World", at an altitude of more than 4,400 meters. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)
> 
> Construction work on the final section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway will start shortly, said Southwest China's Sichuan Province Party chief during a press conference at the State Council Information Office (SCIO) on Monday. Analysts said the railway will serve as a major transportation artery linking China and South Asia.
> 
> The Chengdu-Ya'an section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway has started operations, said Peng Qinghua, Party chief of Sichuan Province.
> 
> "The completion of the railway will not only drive the regional economy and strengthen the link between Tibet with the inland areas, but it also can serve as a major transportation artery linking China and South Asia," Zhao Jian, an expert on railway economics at the Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> "The Sichuan-Tibet railway will make it possible to build a railway connecting China, Nepal, India and other countries, which will boost the regional economy with convenient transportation," Zhao said.
> 
> "Sichuan was the starting point of the southern silk road in history. Now it is the pivot of the Belt and Road Initiative economy belt, linking land and sea," said Peng.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second line linking Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region to other parts of China after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway.
> 
> The line is designed to start from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, passing through Ya'an and entering Tibet via Qamdo. It will then go through Nyingchi prefecture and end at Lhasa, capital of Tibet.
> 
> The Lhasa-Nyingchi section is under construction, said Peng. "The 1,000-kilometer Ya'an-Nyingchi section is part of the plan. Bridges and tunnels will cover over 90 percent of the line, that is to say, nearly 800 kilometers of tunnels and 100 kilometers of bridges."
> 
> "It is far more difficult to build the Sichuan-Tibet Railway than the Qinghai-Tibet Railway since geological conditions are complex along the Sichuan-Tibet line, with severe geological conditions and disasters such as permafrost, alpine hypoxia, landslides, earthquake zones, and geothermal and rock bursts," Zhao added.
> 
> The planned route will go through the Sichuan basin, Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau and Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, climbing from several hundred meters above sea level to the "Roof of the World," at an altitude of more than 4,400 meters.
> 
> The railway will cut the travel time from Chengdu to Lhasa from 48 hours to 13 hours.


*Key tunnel on Lhasa-Nyingchi railway completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-03 20:45:16|Editor: Xiaoxia

LHASA, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- Construction on a pivotal tunnel on a railway linking Lhasa and Nyingchi in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region was completed Friday, marking huge progress of the mammoth project.

The Bukamu Tunnel, located in Milin County of Nyingchi, is 9,240 meters long with an average elevation of 3,100 meters above the sea level. It is also the 37th tunnel being finished, leaving just 10 tunnels to be completed by the end of the year.

Over 3,000 rock bursts were counted during the construction of the tunnel, while the oxygen level inside was merely 19 percent that of the plain areas, said Wang Shucheng, director of the project.

The Lhasa-Nyingchi railway is 435 km long, 75 percent of which are bridges and tunnels. It is expected to be completed in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to mass produce 400k/h high-speed trains by the end of 2019*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/6 14:08:40

A committee of experts in China has approved a design scheme for high-speed train that could run at a speed of 400 kilometers an hour, and the train will be launched before 2022 to serve the Beijing Winter Olympic Games. An intelligent train linking Beijing to Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei Province, will use the new speed train, a Chinese official said on Tuesday. 

This marks the first driverless high-speed train in the world which can run above a maximum speed of 350 kilometers an hour, said Bayin Zhaolu, an official of Northeast China's Jilin Province, at a press briefing of the State Council, China's cabinet, on Tuesday. 

The train, developed by local companies in Jilin, will adopt China's own BeiDou Satellite Navigation System for the first time and has "impressive functions" in intelligent driving, intelligent service and intelligence maintenance, Bayin said. The train is expected to have the capacity to begin mass production at the end of the year.

Local companies in Jilin are also developing a new generation of subways which use international leading unmanned operating systems, Bayin disclosed. "The subway train, made by carbon fiber, could automatically complete self-inspection, dispatching, driving, stopping, pulling back and self-washing," he noted.

The windows installed in the train operate a touch-screen display system that will allow passengers to watch television and send texts and picture messages, according to Bayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

15:02, 04-Sep-2019
*Steady progress made in building high-elevation railway in SW China's Tibet*
CGTN




Steady progress has been made in the complicated construction of the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway – a high-elevation railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

By Monday, construction started on the fourth station on the railway linking the regional capital city of Lhasa and Nyingchi some 400 kilometers away.

The line will have 34 stations.

So far, 90.3 kilometers of the 435 kilometers Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway has been completed. 

The Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway is a section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, which will soon become the second railway to Tibet from the inland. Built in four sections – Lhasa to Nyingchi, Chengdu to Ya'an, Ya'an to Kangding, and Kangding to Nyingchi, the Sichuan-Tibet Railway is under busy construction. Once completed, it will shorten the time it takes to get from the inland to Lhasa to around seven to eight hours. 

About 75 percent of the railway on the high plateau are bridges and tunnels, and it is expected to be completed in 2020. 

In building the railway, the workers have to cope with challenges of hypoxia, the long rainy season, and complicated geological conditions. 

"The workers have been braving safety risks as it is very easy for them to become tired after longtime intensive work in the oxygen-deficient environment. Also, wind can blow up to 62-74km/h in the dry, windy season in the Yajiang Valley along the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway, which also poses risks to workers working at high positions," said Liu Jun, a Party official of the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway Project of China Railway 11th Bureau Group.


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC Performs Type Test for Permanent Magnet Direct Drive Electric Locomotive | Railway-News*
by Railway-News
PUBLISHED: 03 Sep 2019

CRRC is developing a permanent magnet direct drive(as opposed to gearbox) electric locomotive. Its employees at the CARS National Railway Track Test Center have been putting this new locomotive through its paces.

*CRRC’s Permanent Magnet Direct Drive Electric Locomotive*
On 14 August CRRC engineers completed more than ten tests on the permanent magnet direct drive electric locomotive. For example, they tested static braking performance. The locomotive successfully passed this test – a good start for the overall type test of this kind of locomotive. And of course it was a good sign for the upcoming tests as well.

CRRC says its permanent magnet direct drive electric locomotive for passenger operations is a breakthrough in the field of AC electric locomotives. Previous Chinese innovations include the fast passenger electric locomotive and the heavy-duty electric locomotive.

According to CRRC this direct drive locomotive exhibited an increase in efficiency of more than 3 percentage points. That equates to an electric energy saving of 200kWh per hour. In addition, this locomotive is relatively inexpensive to maintain, it is green and it is quiet.

Permanent magnet direct drive technology is an emerging technology and viewed as the next generation of driving technology, CRRC said. This is the first time this technology has been applied in high-power AC electric locomotives.

The total power of this locomotive is 7,200kW. It contains six sets of high-power permanent magnet synchronous traction motors. These increase the locomotive’s overall efficiency from 85 percent to 88 percent, which is significant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China builds high-speed railway connecting tourist spots*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-04 16:39:05|Editor: Li Xia

GUIYANG, Sept. 4 (Xinhua) -- The track-laying job on a new high-speed railway linking Chengdu and Guiyang in southwest China has been completed, said the construction firm Tuesday.

Running through mountainous terrain, the railway connects a number of tourist attractions including Huangguoshu Waterfall, Mount Emei and Leshan Giant Buddha.

China Railway Chengdu Group Co., Ltd. said trains can run at a speed up to 250 kph on the 632-km railway, linking the capital of Sichuan Province and the capital of Guizhou Province.

The construction of Chengdu-Guiyang Railway started in 2013. A 370-km long section of the railway has 85 percent of its route running on bridges and in tunnels.

Sections of the railway in Sichuan are already in use, while the whole line will be in operation by the end of this year.

China's total railway operation mileage reached 131,000 km by the end of 2018, five times higher than that of 1949. Among them, the high-speed railways extended 29,000 km, accounting for more than two thirds of the world's total, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese high-speed railway wins int'l award*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-12 18:04:15|Editor: huaxia



A bullet train runs on the Yangxian section of Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway line in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, March 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Tang Zhenjiang)

*The railway, running through the Qinling Mountains, a natural boundary between the country's north and south, helps reduce the travel time between the cities to three hours from 16 hours. It can transport 100,000 passengers at most per day.*

CHENGDU, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- A high-speed railway in western China has won the award of FIDIC Outstanding Project of the Year, its design company said Thursday.

The 658-km-long railway that links Xi'an, the capital city of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, and Chengdu City, the capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, was opened to traffic in 2017.

The railway, running through the Qinling Mountains, a natural boundary between the country's north and south, helps reduce the travel time between the cities to three hours from 16 hours. It can transport 100,000 passengers at most per day.

The award is praised as the Nobel Prize of the engineering industry, which is given by the International Federation of Consulting Engineers (FIDIC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*NDRC approves high-speed rail project in SW China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-13 15:06:42|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Sept. 13 (Xinhua) -- China's top economic planner has approved the construction of a new high-speed railway linking the southwestern cities of Chongqing and Kunming.

With a total length of 699 km, the railway will operate at a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on its website.

The project is aimed at advancing development of the Yangtze River economic belt, accelerating the construction of the high-speed rail corridor between Beijing and Kunming, strengthening ties between city clusters and promoting economic and social development and poverty reduction along the route, according to the NDRC.

The project will need a total investment of 141.6 billion yuan (about 20 billion U.S. dollars), it said. Construction is planned to be completed in six years.

China's fixed-asset investment growth remained basically stable in the first seven months of the year, expanding 5.7 percent year on year, earlier official data showed.

Fixed-asset investment includes spending in infrastructure, property, machinery and other physical assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China develops new traction motor for 400 km/h high-speed trains*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/18 1:41:09

A new type of traction motor, which can drive high-speed trains with a speed of 400 kilometers an hour, was successfully developed by a Chinese company.

CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Co., LTD. announced on Tuesday that it is the first time China's high-speed trains have a permanent magnet traction system which can support a train speed of 400 km/h, filling the domestic technology gap, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Li Guang, deputy director of this company's research center of traction motor told Xinhua that this permanent magnet traction motor has many advantages such as higher work efficiency.

Li said that compared to the traditional traction motor, this new one uses a kind of new rare earth permanent magnet material to solve the problem of permanent magnet loss, and that the new cooling technology can make inside of the machine cleaner and balance the temperature of each part of the machine.

Each performance index of the motor has reached the advanced international levels and is able to drive China's cross-border high-speed trains with a speed of 400 km/h, according to the report of Xinhua.

A committee of experts in China has approved a design for high-speed trains that could run at a speed of 400 kilometers an hour, which will be on the tracks by 2022 to serve the Beijing Winter Olympic Games. A smart train linking Beijing to Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei Province, will use the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Key components of China's 600 kph maglev train unveiled*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-17 22:03:45|Editor: Li Xia

CHANGSHA, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. unveiled the key components of its magnetic-levitation train with a designed speed of 600 kph in central China's Hunan Province Tuesday.

Key parts of the train's power system, including a long stator linear motor and two transformers, were unveiled in the city of Zhuzhou.

He Yunfeng, an official of the company, said that different from traditional electrical motors, the long stator linear motor features a simple structure, strong climbing ability, low noise, low energy consumption, and quick start and stop.

The long stator linear motor plays the role of the "heart" of the high-speed train, and the transformers provide a constant and stable direct current power for the linear motor, equivalent to a "blood supply system."

The high-speed maglev train can fill the service gap between current high-speed rail and aviation services and is of great technological and economic significance for improving the country's high-speed passenger transport network. High-speed trains in China now run at a speed of up to 350 kph.

A prototype 600 kph magnetic-levitation train rolled off the production line in the eastern city of Qingdao in May.

The high-speed maglev train features high speed, safety, reliability, low noise and vibration, large passenger capacity, on-time performance and low maintenance costs. It can be used to connect major cities or city clusters to boost regional integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China steps up development of maglev trains*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2019/9/19 19:33:42

Technology brings new possibilities for future transportation




Models of maglev trains with a top speed of 600 km/h were launched at a factory in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province, in May. Photo: VCG

Technicians are busy examining a new magnetic-levitation train prototype in a factory in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan Province.

Zhuzhou, a city known as a forerunner of China's rail transit manufacturing industry, is fostering innovation and production of maglev trains.

"We have been pursuing independent research of maglev technology and manufacturing maglev trains with our own intellectual property rights," said Zhou Qinghe, President of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co (ZLCL), a rail transit equipment maker and a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp (CRRC).

Shanghai saw China's first commercial maglev system, a 30-km stretch between the downtown area and the city's Pudong airport, which was put into operation in 2003. But the system was based on German maglev technology.

Fully supported by its own technology, China's first medium-and-low-speed maglev line with a design speed of 100 km/h began operation in May 2016 in Changsha, Hunan Province.

As of the end of August, the Changsha maglev line had an operation mileage of 3.07 million km and had transported more than 10 million passengers.

According to Tong Laisheng, head of the Maglev Research Institute of the CRRC ZLCL, they have been aiming for new breakthroughs and more advanced versions of commercial maglev trains.

The 2.0 version of the maglev, with a design speed of 160 km/h, is being tested and a more advanced, driverless maglev train with a top speed of 200 km/h is being developed, Tong said.

"The driverless version can climb to the height of a four-story building in 100 m, just like a roller coaster. It will be equipped with a communication-based train control system that combines big-data analysis, realizing real-time diagnoses of trains, maglev tracks and power supply," Tong said.

Liu Youmei, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that China has mastered the core technology for commercial maglev trains and established a system with intellectual property rights, ranging from research, manufacturing and test verification to commercial operation.

China has seen a rapid development of rail transit in recent years with its fast urbanization.

Statistics from the China Association of Metros showed that a total of 37 cities on the Chinese mainland had rail transit systems in operation as of June 30, with a total length of 6,126.82 km.

China's urban rail transit has not only achieved rapid growth in scale but also achieved high-quality development, said Xie Zhengguang, President of the Association.

Tong is confident about the prospects of maglev trains, as they offer an alternative to traditional rail and subway systems which have their own advantages in urban transit.

Maglev trains create less noise as there is no wheel-rail friction. Also, their minimum turning radius is only half that of a subway, allowing it to more easily bypass buildings in route planning and thereby avoid relocation, Tong said.

It is also more economical; the comprehensive cost per kilometer is only about a third of a subway and three-quarters of a light rail, he said.

Some Chinese cities such as Qingyuan in Guangdong Province have begun maglev-line projects, and more cities such as Chengdu in Sichuan Province and Jinan in Shandong Province are adding maglev lines into their transportation planning to connect city clusters and boost regional integration.

"More than 200 delegations from 35 countries and regions have come to Hunan Province to investigate our maglev lines. We will take into consideration the characteristics of different places, and design customized maglev trains in the future," Tong said.

Zhou said that the fast development of maglev trains is expected to foster a strong industrial chain.

"More than 90 percent of the 10,000 types of components used in the medium-and-low maglev trains are now purchased in China, which will bring new opportunities for many relevant industries including machinery, electronics and new materials," Zhou said.

Apart from the commercial operation of medium-and-low speed maglev lines, China is fostering research on more maglev train variants. A prototype of the high-speed maglev train with a design speed of 600 km/h was unveiled in Qingdao, Shandong Province, in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*In pics: new bridge over Dongting Lake on Haoji Railway line in C China's Hunan*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-20 11:23:56|Editor: Li Xia
Aerial photo taken on Sept. 19, 2019 shows a new bridge over Dongting Lake on the Haoji Railway (originally named Menghua railway) line in central China's Hunan Province. With an annual delivery capacity of 200 million tonnes, the 1,837-km railway linking north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and east China's Jiangxi Province is soon to be the longest heavy-loaded railway in China when completed in October. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Xinjiang welcomes first Fuxing bullet train*
> 2019-07-30 10:36:17 Ecns.cn Editor :Yao Lan
> 
> A Fuxing bullet train crosses the Hongliu River Bridge between the border of Gansu Province and Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 28, 2019. It is one of the first two Fuxing bullet trains to be used in Xinjiang. Entirely designed and manufactured in China, the Fuxing, or Rejuvenation, trains are more spacious and energy-efficient, with a longer service life and better reliability than previous models. (Photo: China News Service/Cai Zengle)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China makes breakthrough in high-speed train collision experiment*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-28 23:38:29|Editor: yan

JINAN, Sept. 28 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese railway equipment company based in Qingdao, a port city in eastern China's Shandong Province, announced it completed the world's highest speed collision experiment of high-speed trains Friday.

In the experiment conducted by China Railway Rolling Stock Corp (CRRC) Sifang, a locomotive collided with another motionless one at a speed of 76 km per hour, the highest speed ever used for such an experiment in the world, according to the company.

The space inside the locomotives remained intact after the collision, which proves the effectiveness of the energy-absorbing equipment developed by the company and reveals China's safety technologies used in high-speed trains have reached the world's top level, said Ding Sansan, deputy chief engineer of the company.

Established in 2017, the company's collision experiment platform for railway vehicles is one of the most advanced in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178248048448806912

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China to build 127 key special railway lines by 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-05 23:08:19|Editor: Mu Xuequan

BEIJING, Oct. 5 (Xinhua) -- China will plan and construct 127 key special railway lines by 2020, according to the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

These special lines, with a total length of 1,586 km, are expected to reduce the number of short shuttle trips, boost traffic efficiency and improve economic and social benefits, the NDRC said.

China has released a guideline on accelerating the construction of special railway lines, vowing to ensure 80 percent of the major coastal ports, large industrial and mining enterprises and new logistics parks will be accessible by the special lines by 2020.

The scale will reach 85 percent by 2025, with all main ports along the Yangtze River accessible by rail, according to the guideline.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

17:14, 11-Oct-2019
*China to operationalize new train diagram today*
CGTN

China is putting into use an updated train diagram starting this Friday. A new batch of high-speed trains will start operation, China State Railway Group Company, Ltd. said on Thursday.

According to the new diagram, 160 passenger trains and 95 cargo trains will be added to the railways network across the country. The adjustment will elevate China's passenger trains in operation to 9,139, of which 6,739 are bullet trains. The number of cargo trains in operation will also increase to 19,295.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed project gets Kuwaiti funds*
By Zhong Nan | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-12 09:11
















A Fuxing bullet train runs on the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed network during its test run at the Qingdaobei railway station in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Dec 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Jinan-Qingdao railway receives $200m investment from foreign investor

The Kuwait Investment Authority's investment in the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railroad in East China's Shandong province will propel more global investors to be part of big-ticket projects conducted by State-owned enterprises, analysts said on Friday.

Their comments came after the State-owned Shandong Railway Investment Holding Group Co, signed an investment agreement to transfer a 7.16 percent stake to CICC Capital - an investment unit of China International Capital Corp and an investment subsidiary of Agricultural Bank of China for 2.39 billion yuan ($336 million) on Thursday.

CICC Capital has invested $200 million on behalf of KIA, making it the first time that a domestic high-speed railway has attracted capital from a well-known foreign institutional investor, according to Shandong Railway Investment Holding Group Co.

For many players at home and abroad, investing in China's State-owned projects or assets can generate assured long-term financial returns as some of them provide business for public services and are supported by local and central governments to boost the job market, said Chen Dongqi, an economist with the Academy of Macroeconomic Research at the National Development and Reform Commission.

"The risk of market fluctuations is relatively low and it (the investment) is a positive indicator of China's ongoing reform of State-owned enterprises," he said.

The Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway commenced operations in December 2018. The 307.9-km railway has been designed with an operating speed of 350 km per hour. It has cut travel time between Jinan, the capital city of Shandong, and Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong, to one hour from the previous 2.5 hours.

With this new line, travel time between Beijing and Qingdao has also shortened to 2.5 hours from 5.5 hours in the past.

"Such investment activities should be further encouraged and expanded to help more heavily indebted industries restore their earnings ability, and real economy sectors with competitive products and good market prospects," said Dong Ximiao, a senior researcher with the Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies of the Renmin University of China.

"The SOE reform is an open process, which aims to attract partners in all types of ownership," said Zhou Lisha, a researcher at the research institute of the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission.

"China also welcomes the participation of foreign enterprises in the process, if they are interested," she said. "With reforms deepening, the SOEs will take on a new look and gain new achievements."

In addition to the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railroad in Shandong, the first privately controlled high-speed railway line in China is expected to wrap up in 2021.

Backed by Shanghai-based conglomerate Fosun International Ltd, the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou line will stretch 269 kilometers across the central and eastern parts of East China's Zhejiang province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *High-speed project gets Kuwaiti funds*
> By Zhong Nan | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-12 09:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fuxing bullet train runs on the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed network during its test run at the Qingdaobei railway station in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Dec 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> Jinan-Qingdao railway receives $200m investment from foreign investor
> 
> The Kuwait Investment Authority's investment in the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railroad in East China's Shandong province will propel more global investors to be part of big-ticket projects conducted by State-owned enterprises, analysts said on Friday.
> 
> Their comments came after the State-owned Shandong Railway Investment Holding Group Co, signed an investment agreement to transfer a 7.16 percent stake to CICC Capital - an investment unit of China International Capital Corp and an investment subsidiary of Agricultural Bank of China for 2.39 billion yuan ($336 million) on Thursday.
> 
> CICC Capital has invested $200 million on behalf of KIA, making it the first time that a domestic high-speed railway has attracted capital from a well-known foreign institutional investor, according to Shandong Railway Investment Holding Group Co.
> 
> For many players at home and abroad, investing in China's State-owned projects or assets can generate assured long-term financial returns as some of them provide business for public services and are supported by local and central governments to boost the job market, said Chen Dongqi, an economist with the Academy of Macroeconomic Research at the National Development and Reform Commission.
> 
> "The risk of market fluctuations is relatively low and it (the investment) is a positive indicator of China's ongoing reform of State-owned enterprises," he said.
> 
> The Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway commenced operations in December 2018. The 307.9-km railway has been designed with an operating speed of 350 km per hour. It has cut travel time between Jinan, the capital city of Shandong, and Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong, to one hour from the previous 2.5 hours.
> 
> With this new line, travel time between Beijing and Qingdao has also shortened to 2.5 hours from 5.5 hours in the past.
> 
> "Such investment activities should be further encouraged and expanded to help more heavily indebted industries restore their earnings ability, and real economy sectors with competitive products and good market prospects," said Dong Ximiao, a senior researcher with the Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies of the Renmin University of China.
> 
> "The SOE reform is an open process, which aims to attract partners in all types of ownership," said Zhou Lisha, a researcher at the research institute of the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission.
> 
> "China also welcomes the participation of foreign enterprises in the process, if they are interested," she said. "With reforms deepening, the SOEs will take on a new look and gain new achievements."
> 
> In addition to the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railroad in Shandong, the first privately controlled high-speed railway line in China is expected to wrap up in 2021.
> 
> Backed by Shanghai-based conglomerate Fosun International Ltd, the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou line will stretch 269 kilometers across the central and eastern parts of East China's Zhejiang province.


This line has very good long-term prospects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of 12.3-km-long on Dali-Lincang railway completed*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/16 14:03:19

The 12.3 kilometer Xinhua Tunnel, part of the Dali-Lincang railway, was successfully connected on Tuesday. This is the first tunnel of such a length to be constructed in the Hengduan Mountains in Southwest China's Yunnan Province, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

After completion of the Dali-Lincang railway, the city of Lincang will finally be connected to the country's rail network. It will take just three hours to reach Lincang from Yunana's capital Kunming, improving the overall transportation system in the remote central and western parts of Yunnan. It will help improve transportation connections between China and neighboring countries.

The Dali-Lincang railway is 202 kilometers long with a top speed of 160 kilometers per hour. It is a national I-class electrified railway. Located in Nanzhang county, the Xinhua Tunnel is one of the most difficult projects along the route. Obstacles during the construction process included high water pressure, high geothermal heat, high seismic intensity and high ground stress.

The Xinhua tunnel passes through three faults. Temperatures inside the tunnel can reach beyond 40 C and to ensure safety and the normal operation of construction machinery, two 370 kilowatts super-powerful fans and around 10 tons of ice were used daily to reduce the heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first intelligent heavy haul train route officially begins*
Oct 17, 2019
CGTN

China's first intelligent heavy-haul train officially began operating on the Shenmu-Shuozhou Railway on October 16, marking a breakthrough in the development of heavy-haul freight rail. Its successful operation indicates that China has mastered the core technology in the field of intelligent freight heavy-haul train control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's railways see 2.8 bln passenger trips in first three quarters*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-21 19:45:21|Editor: zh

BEIJING, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- The number of passenger trips served by China's railways reached 2.8 billion in the first three quarters, up 9.4 percent from last year, according to China Railway.

Around 1.73 billion passenger trips were made on bullet trains from January to September, up 15.3 percent year on year.

During the period, 8,538 trains for passenger transport were put into service per day with bullet trains accounting for 71.6 percent. Fuxing bullet trains share 12 percent of the total bullet trains.

China Railway has piloted electronic tickets, optimized the standby ticket purchasing process and implemented a favorable ticket purchasing strategy for elderly people and children to provide better traveling experiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Xinhua Headlines: Expo puts futuristic rail transit on fast track*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-21 22:34:06|Editor: huaxia






*Intelligent maintenance helmet, energy-storage modern tram, transformer substation inspection robot...The 2019 China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo that closed Sunday in the central Chinese city of Changsha, capital of Hunan Province, brought to us some of the latest products that are faster, greener and smarter.*

CHANGSHA, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- With its large transport capacity, safety and ever-increasing speed, rail transit has regained its popularity in China and elsewhere in recent years.

The 2019 China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo that closed Sunday in the central Chinese city of Changsha, capital of Hunan Province, brought to us some of the latest products that are faster, greener and smarter.

At the exhibition, an intelligent maintenance helmet independently developed by Changsha Metro Group made its debut.



An intelligent maintenance helmet developed by Changsha Metro Group is on display at the 2019 China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 18, 2019.

The helmet has communication functions, and can automatically identify equipment and personnel and greatly improve the efficiency.

As the stations, train sections and control centers all have their own systems, collaborative work is difficult to achieve and data cannot be shared efficiently. These problems have prevented a more efficient and intelligent management of the metro and other urban railway systems.

Huawei's urban rail cloud platform offers a solution to operators.



A Huawei urban rail cloud platform is on display at the 2019 China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

With the support of technologies including the Internet of Things, big data, artificial intelligence and integrated communications providers, the platform can gather and process the rich data for various application scenarios, such as face-scanning check-in, precise passenger flow prediction, one-touch opening and shutdown of stations and intelligent site management.

The maximum operating speed of the energy-storage modern tram, which was launched by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive company, is about 70 km per hour. The tram, powered by ultracapacitors, can be quickly recharged within 30 seconds when the tram stops to pick up and drop off passengers.



The CJ6 intercity EMU train manufactured by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. is exhibited at the 2019 China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

The tram can travel 5 km after each 30-second charge. It can also recover the energy used in braking.

China boasts vast territory, complicated terrain and diverse climate, which has motivated the country's rail equipment manufacturers to constantly seek innovations.

A transformer substation inspection robot that can perform well in 30 degrees Celsius below zero attracted the attention of many visitors.

The robot can achieve unmanned operation and is adaptive to various environments, according to Wang Yixin, an engineer with CRSC Research & Design Institute Group Co., Ltd. "It can completely replace human labor and improve inspection efficiency," Wang said.

The robot has been deployed in substations in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, which is susceptible to extreme weather such as sandstorms, heavy rainfalls and extreme low temperatures.

A single robot can inspect up to 1,000 pieces of electrical equipment in a large substation.



A staff member demonstrates a smart inspection robot at the 2019 China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

On Saturday, a comprehensive industrial base for the R&D and testing of rail transit equipment was launched in Changsha.

The base, owned by China Railway Construction Heavy Industry Co., Ltd. (CRCHI), covers an area of 4,200 square meters and has four multifunctional test lines, including a test line for medium-low-speed magnetically levitated (maglev) trains.

"With the launch of more state-of-the-art products, China's rail industry has grown into the global frontrunner over the years," said Liu Feixiang, CRCHI's chief scientist. "We will introduce more innovative products in the future."

(Video reporters: Yao Yu, Bai Tiantian; Video editor: Zhang Yucheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2933080083386048




*CRRC Corporation Ltd.*
3 hrs 

Today, as China’s high-speed rail becomes the protagonist in China’s growth story, why should the country insist on retain some “green trains” that travel at an average speed of 60-kilometers per hour? This “school bus” might give you the answer.
The Yi people are one of the 55 ethnic minority groups in China who’ve lived within the mountains since ancient times. Today, more and more of them are living in the city thanks to urbanization, but a good number of them are still living in the mountains. Nipo Station, located in Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture in Sichuan Province, is a crucial stop for many of the local children who need to go to school. The 5633/5634 “slow trains” that pass through that station are their only option. These “slow trains” have been operated for nearly half a century, and passes through 26 stations, or about 353 kilometers. Fare prices range from 25 yuan (USD3.5) to as low as 2 yuan (USD0.3).
The station manager said there are about 600-700 children studying in nearby towns, and they all rely on these trains to shuttle between school and their home. Hence these trains are now known as their “exclusive school bus”. In order to better ferry them to and from school and to facilitate their studies, the station specially arranged for staff to take care of them, and also hired staff who spoke the Yi language to ensure better communication with the children. The trains also have a special space for children to read or complete their homework while on the road.
Through this low-cost “slow train”, more and more children are able to come out from the mountains and see the outside world. And when they grow up, they will be able to pursue their own dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Railway Construction signs more contracts in first three quarters*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-24 14:56:43|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC) reported its new contracts in the first three quarters hit a record high.

The new contracts totaled 1.12 trillion yuan (157.74 billion U.S. dollars) in the first three quarters, up 25 percent year on year, according to the CRCC.

In the third quarter alone, the CRCC's new contracts stood at 396.54 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction wraps up on tunnel for Sichuan-Tibet Railway*
By Wang Bozun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/3 20:38:40




A construction site of a tunnel of Sichuan-Tibet Railway File photo: IC

The construction of the Bayu Tunnel from Lhasa to the Nyingchi railway section of the strategic Sichuan-Tibet Railway has been completed, media reports said on Sunday, a development that one expert called a big step to strengthen connections between China and South Asia.

According to the People's Daily, construction of the 13,073-meter Bayu Tunnel, which faced a lot of difficulties given its complex geographical conditions was successfully completed on Sunday.

In June, China announced it would start work on the 1,700-kilometer Sichuan-Tibet Railway, a project anticipated to take seven years and cost 216.6 billion yuan ($30.78 billion).

The Lhasa to Nyingchi section is the second phase of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, the second strategic railway network in Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. This section is expected to be completed in 2021.

Trains on the line operating at standard speed will only take 13 hours to travel from Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province to Lhasa. High-speed trains will only take eight hours, saving nearly 28 hours compared with taking the Qinghai-Tibet railway and nearly three days compared with the Sichuan-Tibet Highway to Lhasa, according to reports.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will also be connected to Tibet's Yadong Port and Nielamu Port, which are China's two important land gates to India and Nepal.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will boost Tibet's economic development in areas such as tourism and border trade, as well as China's connectivity with South Asia -- and even the security of the region, an expert said.

"It will promote the economic development of the border area with India and Nepal, because, in market size and the amount of products, Tibet is relatively low. Once it is connected to Sichuan, which ranked No.6 in GDP among China's provincial-level regions in 2018, it will have huge potential," Tian Yun, director of the China Society of Macroeconomics Research Center, told the Global Times.

"The market size of Sichuan compared with the border area is much bigger. The new rail service will shorten the distance and travel time between Sichuan and the border area, and it will have a huge lifting impact on the border trade," Tian said.

Besides the impact on economic development, Tian noted that Tibet's security could also be strengthened.

According to Tian, in the past, due to the harsh geographical environment, it was extremely difficult to provide logistics services.

"When the railway is completed, it will be easier to ensure the security of the Tibet Autonomous Region by logistics from Sichuan," Tian said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Xinjiang railways transport record number of passengers*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-05 13:57:51|Editor: Wang Yamei

URUMQI, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- A record number of passengers were transported by railways in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, the local railway authorities said.

Railways in the region handled more than 38.2 million trips from Jan. 1 to Nov. 3 this year, outnumbering the figure for the whole of 2018, according to China Railway Urumqi Group Co., Ltd.

As a popular travel destination featuring ethnic culture, delicious cuisine and unique landscapes, Xinjiang has attracted a growing number of tourists in recent years.

The number of tourists to Xinjiang exceeded 180 million from January to September this year, up 40.9 percent year on year, official data showed.

The local railway authorities said they will accelerate the train speed and improve their service to offer a safe, fast and comfortable travel experience for passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Tibetan railway joins key bridge on Yarlung Zangbo River*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2019/11/10 8:42:43





Photo: IC​
Construction workers on Saturday completed the joining of the Bayu Bridge, an engineering feat along the first electrified railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

The bridge over the Yarlung Zangbo River is 283.3 meters long, 19.1 meters wide with a height of 61.5 meters.

The joining of the bridge in the city of Shannan marks a major breakthrough in the construction of the Lhasa-Nyingchi railway, which connects the regional capital of Lhasa and Nyingchi of southeast Tibet, said China Railway 12th Bureau Group, contractor of the project.

Qiao Zhibin, a project director at China Railway 12th Bureau Group, said they had used advanced technologies and stronger steel to protect the bridge from earthquakes, strong winds and cracking due to large temperature differences.

The Lhasa-Nyingchi railway features complex geological conditions, with a total length of 435 km, 75 percent of which are bridges and tunnels. It began construction in 2015 and is expected to be completed in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Maglev trains set to make their mark*
By WANG KEJU | China Daily Global | Updated: 2019-11-13 08:40
















China's first self-developed 160 kilometer-an-hour magnetic levitation train, made by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, undergoes a test in Hunan province.[Photo by Liang Chao/For China Daily]

Plans for high-speed maglev lines with trains traveling at speeds of 600 kph or more are taking shape in more Chinese cities in a bid to boost regional integration and economic growth, transportation analysts said.

Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province, is considering a high-speed maglev line with a top speed of 800 kph to neighboring Chongqing, according to the city's latest development plan.

The lines, which use magnets to float a swiftly moving train above its tracks, are expected to cut travel time between the two cities to half an hour, down from one hour and 13 minutes on the current high-speed train service, which can hit speeds of 350 kph.

Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, is also eyeing a maglev train, with China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group, a subsidiary of China Railway Construction Corp that is based in the city, to begin construction of the line next year, the Wuhan Evening News reported.

A team led by the China Academy of Engineering is also conducting a feasibility study on a high-speed maglev line in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, with a designed maximum speed of 600 kph, He Huawu, vice-president of the academy, said in July at the 2019 World Transport Convention in Beijing.

Jia Limin, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University and head of China's high-speed rail innovation program, said the high speeds of the maglev lines were close to airplane cruising speeds. Without wheels, the trains can achieve higher speeds by running in a vacuum tube to lower air resistance.

"Maglev is the future of ultrafast trains since it's fast, safe, reliable and low maintenance," Jia said. "It can fill the service gap between the high-speed rail network and aviation, which will further boost the flow of talent in neighboring provinces and even nationwide, and thus propel regional economic growth and prosperity."

China has made consistent strides in developing maglev technologies and has achieved major breakthroughs in research and engineering practices.

In May, Chinese manufacturer CRRC Qingdao Sifang unveiled a prototype maglev train with a designed top speed of 600 kph. The engineering prototype was reported to be likely to roll off the production line next year, before undergoing comprehensive testing in 2021 to prepare for commercial manufacturing.

In 2006, the Shanghai Maglev Train, which uses German technology, was put into use on a 30-km track between downtown Shanghai and the city's Pudong airport. It normally operates at a maximum speed of 430 kph.

"China started operating its first maglev railway more than a decade ago, but has since concentrated on conventional high-speed rail because it was hindered by many critical technologies at that time," said Sun Zhang, a railway specialist and professor at Shanghai's Tongji University.

"But we have been learning advanced technologies from foreign countries, digesting and absorbing; and eventually developed our own innovations over the past years, finally laying a technological basis for an engineering prototype."

A set of technical standards for maglev railways, released by the National Railway Administration, will be implemented on a trial basis from Jan 1.

The standards, based on opinions gathered from government agencies and scientific research institutes, cover basic technical requirements, including track gauges, and clarify the main specifications for maglev trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*5th anniv. of operations of 1st high-speed rail link in Xinjiang marked on train D8804*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-16 21:25:46|Editor: ZX

Saturday marks the fifth year of the operations of the first high-speed rail link in Xinjiang that has carried 30.75 million passengers. At present, the trains make 43 round trips per day in Xinjiang section of Lanxin high-speed railway. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Maglev research underway in Yangtze River Delta*
By Zhang Jie | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-12-03 16:04
















A design sketch shows a high-speed maglev train that will be able to reach 600 kilometers per hour. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The Yangtze River Delta area will carry out a planning study on the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev project with an active and prudent attitude, news website ThePaper reported on Monday. The report was based on a recently released document.

The document — an outline of the integrated regional development of the Yangtze River Delta — was jointly issued by the Communist Party of China Central Committee and the State Council on Sunday.

Currently, China has three maglev lines in Beijing, Shanghai and Changsha, with a deliberately capped maximum speed of 100, 430 and 100 kilometers per hour, respectively.

China is actively promoting research on high-speed maglev trains.

A prototype of a high-speed maglev train with a design speed of 600 kph was unveiled in Qingdao, Shandong province, in May. The engineering prototype is scheduled for 2020 and is expected to finish integrated verification in 2021.

Sichuan, Shandong and Hainan provinces have also scheduled maglev projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed rail connects major cities in southwest China's mountainous regions*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-16 13:32:37|Editor: ZX

GUIYANG, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- At 8:28 a.m. Monday, a bullet train departed Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, for a largely mountainous journey that will end in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province.

With a design speed of 250 km per hour, the train service marked the launch of 648-km-long Chengdu-Guiyang high-speed rail line, an important part of China's ambitious plan to build a high-speed railway network across the country.

The rail line links Guiyang and Chengdu, two transport hubs in southwest China, providing vast numbers of passengers in the region with a speedy pathway to eastern and southern coastal regions, said Li Yi, a main designer of the railway with China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group.

"The railway is of key significance for tourism, mineral exploration, poverty alleviation, as well as China's strategy to develop the western region," said Li.

Shang Qingli, an art group leader from Dafang County of Guizhou, came early to Guiyang North Train Station for the maiden rail service with 30 members of his group.

"We will vigorously promote Dafang's tourism when we arrive in Chengdu," said Shang, adding that the launch of the railway line will help promote local tourism as well as the Yi ethnic culture.

Due to the mountainous terrain of the region, about 85 percent of the 648-km-long railway tracks were built on elevated bridges or through tunnels.

"In terms of geological conditions, the Chengdu-Guiyang high-speed rail line is one of the most complicated passenger rail projects in China's mountainous regions," said Zheng Tao, a designer with China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group.

Zheng said completion of the rail line attests to China's advanced know-how in high-speed railway construction, citing engineering feats in the project including ballastless slab track, a long-span steel-concrete basket arch bridge and a steel tube-concrete swivel arch bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Dunhuang railway starts operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-18 17:33:25|Editor: mingmei

XINING, Dec. 18 (Xinhua) -- A new railway linking Dunhuang city, northwest China's Gansu Province, and Golmud city, northwest China's Qinghai Province, fully opened on Wednesday, according to China Railway.

The 671-km route is an important connecting line between the Qinghai-Tibet Railway and the Lanzhou-Xinjiang Railway. It allows trains to run at 120 km per hour, said the company.

Construction of the newly opened Subei-Mahai section, with a total length of 173 km and six new stations, began in April 2013.

The Dunhuang railway will intersect with existing railways, including the Lanzhou-Qinghai Railway, Qinghai-Tibet Railway and Lanzhou-Xinjiang Railway, to form the first circular railway network in the northwestern region.

The network will shorten the travel distance between Xinjiang and Tibet by 1,100 km and the time by almost 10 hours.

The new railroad is of great importance to the railway network in western China and will play a big role in promoting the Belt and Road Initiative, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New model of high-speed inter-city trains operational in central China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-24 16:02:14|Editor: Xiang Bo

CHANGSHA, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- A new model of high-speed trains designed for inter-city transportation was put into operation Tuesday in central China's Hunan Province.

With a design speed of 160 kph, the CJ6 trains were jointly developed by an inter-city railway company in Hunan and CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd.

The new trains are versatile, as they can run in four-car formations during non-rush hours and eight or 16-car formations during rush hours, said Zhou Qinghe, chairman of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive.

Using light-weight materials and equipped with a braking system powered by recycled energy, the new model is also energy-conserving and environmentally friendly, according to Zhou.

Industry analysts said the operation of the new trains will help boost the integration of cities in Hunan.
























​


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed railway to "cradle of Chinese revolution" opens*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-26 13:49:47|Editor: mingmei



Photo taken on Dec. 26, 2019 shows the first high-speed train G5025 leaving Nanchang West Station after the opening of Nanchang-Ganzhou high-speed railway in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province. A high-speed railway opened on Thursday threading Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Jinggangshan, the "cradle of the Chinese revolution," and China's rare earth base of Ganzhou. The high-speed railway with a design speed of 350 km per hour shortens the former train trip of more than 4 hours to less than 2 hours on the 418-km line. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

NANCHANG, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- A high-speed railway opened on Thursday threading Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Jinggangshan, the "cradle of the Chinese revolution," and China's rare earth base of Ganzhou.

The high-speed railway with a design speed of 350 km per hour shortens the former train trip of more than 4 hours to less than 2 hours on the 418-km line.

The railway is connected with both China's vertical artery of the Beijing-Hong Kong High-speed Railway and the horizontal artery of the Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Railway.

Jinggangshan has become a famous tourist destination for visitors from home and abroad, which boasts both pristine natural scenery and the cultural heritage of the revolution.

The first railway was laid to the city in 2006, and in May 2004, the Jinggangshan Airport opened, injecting great vitality into the mountainous area.

"The opening of the high-speed railway service has further accelerated the development of the old revolutionary base," said Chen Shenghua, professor at the China Executive Leadership Academy Jinggangshan.

An economic development zone has been planned near the Ji'an West Railway Station in Jinggangshan, which has a planned area of 7.6 square km.

Xiao Xin, chairman of Ji'an City Investment Holding Group Co., Ltd., said the development zone with an investment of more than 15 billion yuan (around 2.14 billion U.S. dollars) will feature exhibitions and tourism.

"The high-speed railway has opened up a new channel for Jinggangshan. Many enterprises from the coastal provinces are eyeing the mountain tourist resources in the area," said Xiao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Northwest Chinese city opens high-speed rail*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-29 16:13:51|Editor: ZX

YINCHUAN, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- Northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region opened its first high-speed railway on Sunday.

The 207-km-long railway links three cities in the region including Yinchuan, the capital of Ningxia, Wuzhong and Zhongwei with a maximum design speed of 250 kph.

The railway will reduce travel time between Yinchuan and Zhongwei by more than an hour, said the local state-owned capital operation group.

The railway is part of a major high-speed rail line under construction connecting northwest China with the northern region, said Ma Wenhui, chief designer of the Yinchuan-Xi'an high-speed railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's high-speed rail links Winter Olympics cities*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-30 12:53:21|Editor: zh




People wait to get on the G8811 high-speed train bound for Taizicheng Railway Station at Beijing North Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 30, 2019. The high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Zhangjiakou in north China's Hebei Province went into service on Monday. Chongli railway, a branch line of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, also came into service. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

BEIJING, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- The high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Zhangjiakou, the co-host city of the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics, went into operation Monday, the China State Railway Group Co., Ltd. said.

With 5G signals, wireless charging and intelligent lighting, the smart train G8811 departed from Beijing North Railway Station at around 8:30 a.m. to Zhangjiakou in north China's Hebei Province.

The railway is 174 km long, with 10 stations along the line.

With a maximum design speed of 350 kph, it will reduce the travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou from over three hours to 47 minutes, facilitating inter-city traffic and crucial for the co-host of the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics.

Chongli railway, a branch line of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, also went into service Monday. It is 53 km long, with a maximum design speed of 250 kph.

Yang Yang, a Winter Olympic champion and chairwoman of the Athletes' Commission of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics, was among passengers on the high-speed train G8811.

Yang said Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway is important to the preparation of the 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. "It can improve the efficiency of our work, promote China's winter sports, and boost the ice and snow economy."

Construction of the high-speed railway lasted around four years. The railway underwent test runs earlier this month.

The length of China's railroad lines in service has exceeded 139,000 km, including 35,000 km of high-speed rail, ranking first in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Nation to build over 4,000 km of new rail lines*
China Daily, January 3, 2020

China plans to build at least 4,000 kilometers of new railway lines this year, including 2,000 km of high-speed lines, the country's top rail operator said on Thursday.



Passengers at Beijing North Railway Station get on the high-speed train G8811 heading to Taizicheng Railway Station at Chongli Olympic Village, on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

The planned development of new railways this year is part of the nation's effort to maintain large-scale fixed-asset investment, Lu Dongfu, general manager of China State Railway Group, said at its annual work conference.

The Ministry of Transport said in December that China would spend at least 2.7 trillion yuan ($386 billion) on transport infrastructure projects this year, with 800 billion yuan going to railways.

In 2019, 802.9 billion yuan was spent on railways in China and 8,489 km of new track became operational, surpassing the annual targets of 800 billion yuan for investment and 6,800 km of new lines.

As a result, the nation's fast-expanding railway network reached a total length of 139,000 km by the end of last year, while the high-speed rail network exceeded 35,000 km, a year ahead of China's plan to build a total of 30,000 km of high-speed railway lines by 2020.

Among the 51 new railway lines last year, the opening on Monday of the high-speed route linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, co-host city of the 2022 Winter Olympics, marks significant progress in the autopilot system of China's high-speed trains. Equipped with the system, trains can run automatically at a maximum designed speed of 350 km per hour.

As for this year, measures will continue to be taken to bolster areas of weakness in the nation's railway infrastructure, Lu said.

Construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, the second railway into the Tibet autonomous region after the Qinghai-Tibet line, will be a major project this year, he said.

The company called for preparatory work to take place on the project's official launch, including optimizing a plan for organizing early construction of certain sections, pushing forward the railway's initial design, and drawing up its specified technical and management standards.

Lu also told the conference that the total revenue of the rail transport sector increased 6.1 percent year-on-year in 2019 to 818 billion yuan, and it is expected to reach 868 billion yuan by the end of 2020.

In a bid to make the company more market-oriented and capable of providing better cargo and passenger transport services, it will establish a mechanism for evaluating the profits of train operations and thus better organize rail services.

It will also explore more flexible pricing mechanisms for high-speed trains and offer deeper discounts on a growing number of railway lines, as well as start piloting the application of digital ticketing throughout the network.

Zhang Xiaodong, a professor of rail transportation economics at Beijing Jiaotong University, said, "Since the opening of China's first high-speed railway, the Beijing-Tianjin line, in 2008, the country has constructed more high-speed rail lines than Japan and Europe did in 40 years."

The construction of high-speed railways in China saves passengers travel time and has assisted regional economic development, he said, adding that it also played an important role in boosting the flow of talent and information and reshaping China's economic map.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213376518866386945People's Daily, China✔@PDChina

Over 300 million train tickets for the Spring Festival travel rush have been sold after the presale kicked off on Dec. 12, 2019, according to the latest statistics from China State Railway Group Co., Ltd.. The travel rush will last for 40 days from Jan. 10 to Feb. 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

China's infrastructures in general is the best in the world. Makes murica and its crumbling and collapsing infrastructures look like a nuked country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese high-speed railway giant to debut on A-share market*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-03 20:08:19|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway Co., Ltd. (BSHSR) will issue 6.286 billion stocks through an initial public offering (IPO) on Jan. 6, 2020, according to a company statement.

The company, to be listed on China's A-share market at the Shanghai Stock Exchange, will raise funds of 30.63 billion yuan (about 4.40 billion U.S. dollars) in net price at 4.88 yuan per share, according to its statement filed to the stock exchange.

The stocks to be issued will form 12.8 percent of the company's total equity after the offering.

Established in 2007, the BSHSR operates one of China's most profitable rail lines, turning a profit for five consecutive years since 2014. Its net profit hit about 10.25 billion yuan in 2018, according to its prospectus.

The company's IPO application was approved by the country's top securities watchdog on Nov. 14, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Rwanda’s Murenzi designs safety system for Chinese railway*



By Julius Bizimungu
Published : January 12, 2020 | Updated : January 12, 2020



Katabarwa tests the maglev obstacle detection system at Shanghai Maglev Platform in China.

When Gilbert Murenzi Katabarwa left Rwanda for China in 2015 to further his studies, he barely had any clue about what he would end up doing. The principal idea was to try to juggle work and studies, just like many international students.

In fact, that happened for the first two years. But within the same period, something else also happened: he learnt a couple of languages – Chinese, German and French – enabling him to take on translation gigs back home.

As that was happening, Katabarwa was undertaking research in surveying and geomatic engineering at Tongji University in Shanghai.

In 2016, he was particularly tasked to conduct research that would result into development of an obstacle detection system for magnetically levitated (maglev) train – high-speed trains.

“I had no idea what maglev was, even my professor didn’t seem to understand what exactly the research would produce,” he tells me in a phone interview.


....

Rwanda’s Murenzi designs safety system for Chinese railway | The New Times | Rwanda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Railway trips exceed 100m since Spring Festival travel rush*
Xinhua 17:21 UTC+8, 2020-01-19 

Railway trips have exceeded 100 million in China as of Saturday since the beginning of the Spring Festival travel rush, data from the national railway operator showed Sunday.

A total of 105.67 million trips have been made via railways, and daily railway trips surpassed 10 million for nine consecutive days, according to the China State Railway Group Co Ltd.

Sunday is estimated to see some 12 million railway passenger trips, up 21.3 percent year on year, with 1,210 additional trains to be scheduled to meet the travel demand, the company said.

The Spring Festival travel rush, also known as "_chunyun_," lasts for 40 days from Jan. 10 to Feb. 18, and the total number of trips is likely to hit 3 billion during the period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*AI maintenance system helps high-speed train run safely*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-18 17:19:06|Editor: huaxia



A mechanic engineer checks the red-eye train G4922 in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

*Through AI intelligent algorithms, the system can analyze the potential safety hazards such as bolt loosening and spring cracks that may exist in high-speed trains, and ring an alarm and send the mechanic images.*

BEIJING, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have developed an artificial intelligence (AI) maintenance system for key fittings of high-speed trains, which can greatly reduce risks of potential safety hazards, according to a report by Science and Technology Daily.

The system, developed by the maintenance base in Fuzhou, capital of east China's Fujian Province, is mounted on a handset carried by the ground mechanic and records the real-time image of the fittings when the mechanic works.

Through AI intelligent algorithms, it can analyze the potential safety hazards such as bolt loosening and spring cracks that may exist in high-speed trains, and ring an alarm and send the mechanic images.

The system has already eliminated more than 140 hidden dangers since it was put into operation, said Shi Bowen, a train dispatcher at the Fuzhou base.

With these "smart partners", China has become more capable in the maintenance and management of high-speed trains, allowing passengers to have a better travel experience, Shi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*High-speed maglev line planned to link Southwest China's scenic cities*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-02-24 18:00



A staff member cooks flowers for a flower feast in a scenic spot in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 4, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

KUNMING-- Southwest China's Yunnan province has planned to lay a high-speed maglev line to link the provincial capital of Kunming and the mountainous city of Lijiang.

Zhou Minxin, deputy director of the Yunnan Provincial Development and Reform Commission, said on Sunday that the high-speed maglev system designed to boast a top speed of over 350 km per hour with a total length of 430 km is estimated to need an investment of more than 100 billion yuan ($14.2 billion).

"The golden tourist route is expected to attract a large number of passengers," Zhou said.

Currently, railway passengers en route from Kunming to Lijiang have to detour through Dali. The limited railway capacity cannot meet the rising passenger and freight transport demands.

Lijiang is known for its quaint towns and the snow-capped Yulong Mountain. Both Kunming and Lijiang are popular domestic tourist destinations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China's new generation domestic medium-low-speed maglev train passes speed test at 160kph*

28 Apr 2020

CHANGSHA: A new generation domestic medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train reached a top speed of 160kph and passed a medium-speed test on Tuesday (April 28) in central China's Hunan Province, a major step before it begins formal operations.

The test lasting for 10 months was carried out by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., the Hunan maglev technology research centre and the National University of Defence Technology.


As China's first medium-low-speed maglev rail line, the first generation train with a top speed of 100 km per hour was put into commercial operation in May 2016 in Changsha, capital of Hunan.

The new generation maglev train developed in June 2018 has a 30-percent increase in traction efficiency and a 60-percent increase in speed, said Tong Laisheng, head of the maglev research institute of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co, Ltd., the developer.

The new model is suitable for operation between central and satellite cities while the old one is suitable for operation within a city.

CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive is also accelerating the development of a more advanced maglev model with a top speed of 200kph, which is suitable for intercity travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*'One of China's hardest tunnel projects' completed after 12 years*
Apr 28, 2020
CGTN

The Dazhu Mountain Railway Tunnel, dubbed as "one of China's hardest tunnel projects," was completed on Tuesday after 12 years of work. The tunnel is a key part of a railway that connects Dali City and Ruili City in southwest China's Yunnan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260796985872773126People's Daily, China✔@PDChina

With the unremitting efforts of every dedicated constructor, all the 47 tunnels on the 435-km-long Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway in SW China's Tibet have been completed. This railway on a plateau is expected to start operation in 2021.








49
1:00 PM - May 14, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Sichuan-Tibet railway progress picks up steam*
> By WANG KEJU in Beijing and DAQIONG in Lhasa | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-09 06:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers deliver new railroad ties for Sichuan-Tibet railway in Dranang, the Tibet autonomous region, in June. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The building of the Sichuan-Tibet railway is picking up steam, with construction work on nine new stations on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section in the Tibet autonomous region to begin soon, according to railway authorities.
> 
> The Office of the Leading Group of Railway Construction and Operation in Lhasa, Tibet's regional capital, said last week that the nine stations will be built by China Railway Construction Group and China Railway Construction Engineering Group, which won the bidding for the project, but the exact date that work will commence has yet to be determined.
> 
> An earlier report by Lhasa Radio and TV Station on one of its WeChat accounts said work on the stations was expected to begin this month and will be completed by the end of next year.
> 
> The laying of track on the 435.48-kilometer Lhasa-Nyingchi section, one of the easier parts of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, began in October, following four years of work to prepare for it. Trains traveling at 160 kilometers per hour are expected to begin running on that section by 2021.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet railway was first proposed more than a century ago, with the idea revived after the foundation of the People's Republic of China in 1949, but various hurdles prevented it from progressing. Trains finally began running on the first section of the line to open, from Chengdu to Ya'an in Sichuan province, in December.
> 
> The third section of the line, between Ya'an and Nyingchi, will be one of the world's most challenging railway projects because it winds through the Sichuan Basin, Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau and Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, climbing from 600 meters above sea level to nearly 4,500 meters, according to Zhao Jian, a professor of rail transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University.
> 
> "It will go through complicated geological conditions fraught with avalanches, landslides, earthquakes, heat, karst caves and underground streams," he said.
> 
> At its annual work conference in January, national railway operator China State Railway Group, which was then called China Railway Corp, said it would complete the feasibility study for the Ya'an-Nyingchi section by June and finish preparations for construction by the end of September. The group is also in charge of national railway planning and construction.
> 
> Things seem to have been progressing rapidly in the past month. People's Railway Daily, which is sponsored by the group, reported that the company reviewed the feasibility study for the Ya'an-Nyingchi section on June 4 and reached a consensus that would be passed on.
> 
> On June 17, Peng Qinghua, Party secretary of Sichuan, said at a news conference that construction of the Ya'an-Nyingchi section, spanning about 1,000 km, would begin soon.
> 
> "Bridges and tunnels will cover over 90 percent of the line, which means there will be nearly 800 km of tunnels and more than 100 km of bridges," he said.
> 
> The next day, when China State Railway Group announced its name change, finalizing its restructuring, it was disclosed that a new office had been established to lead the Sichuan-Tibet railway project. A new company, Sichuan-Tibet Railway, was also added to the existing 18 railway bureaus and companies controlled by the group.
> 
> On June 26, various government departments in Sichuan discussed the route selected for the Ya'an-Nyingchi section in the province and reached a consensus on the proposed route, according to the website of Sichuan's Department of Natural Resources.
> 
> Zhao, the professor, said, "Once in operation, the rail line will help Sichuan province build itself into an inland transportation hub within China as well as a bridge that connects the country with South Asian countries including Nepal and India, which will greatly boost the economy in southwestern China with convenient transportation."
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet railway will be the second rail line connecting Tibet with the rest of the country. The 1,956-km Qinghai-Tibet Railway opened in 2006.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261129888951484416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 人民日报
> 51分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【#600公里高速磁浮试验样车成功试跑#】#我国高速磁浮研发取得重要新突破#！由中车四方股份公司承担研制的时速600公里高速磁浮试验样车，今天上午在上海同济大学磁浮试验线上成功试跑。据介绍，目前高速磁浮项目研发进展顺利，5辆编组工程样车的研制也在稳步推进中。按照计划，时速600公里高速磁浮工程样机系统预计在2020年底下线，将形成高速磁浮全套技术和工程化能力。（人民日报记者赵永新/中车四方股份公司供图）


*People's Daily
51 minutes ago from Weibo 
*
[#600km high-speed maglev test sample car successfully tested #] #our country’s high-speed maglev research and development has made important new breakthroughs #! 

The 600 km/h high-speed maglev test prototype car developed by CRRC Sifang Co., Ltd. was successfully tested on the maglev test line of Tongji University in Shanghai this morning. According to reports, the development of the high-speed maglev project is progressing smoothly, and the development of five marshalling engineering prototypes is also steadily advancing. According to the plan, the prototype system of the high-speed maglev project with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour is expected to be rolled out by the end of 2020, and a full set of high-speed maglev technology and engineering capabilities will be formed. (Photo courtesy of People's Daily reporter Zhao Yongxin/CRRC Sifang)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> *People's Daily
> 51 minutes ago from Weibo
> *
> [#600km high-speed maglev test sample car successfully tested #] #our country’s high-speed maglev research and development has made important new breakthroughs #!
> 
> The 600 km/h high-speed maglev test prototype car developed by CRRC Sifang Co., Ltd. was successfully tested on the maglev test line of Tongji University in Shanghai this morning. According to reports, the development of the high-speed maglev project is progressing smoothly, and the development of five marshalling engineering prototypes is also steadily advancing. According to the plan, the prototype system of the high-speed maglev project with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour is expected to be rolled out by the end of 2020, and a full set of high-speed maglev technology and engineering capabilities will be formed. (Photo courtesy of People's Daily reporter Zhao Yongxin/CRRC Sifang)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *People's Daily
> 51 minutes ago from Weibo
> *
> [#600km high-speed maglev test sample car successfully tested #] #our country’s high-speed maglev research and development has made important new breakthroughs #!
> 
> The 600 km/h high-speed maglev test prototype car developed by CRRC Sifang Co., Ltd. was successfully tested on the maglev test line of Tongji University in Shanghai this morning. According to reports, the development of the high-speed maglev project is progressing smoothly, and the development of five marshalling engineering prototypes is also steadily advancing. According to the plan, the prototype system of the high-speed maglev project with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour is expected to be rolled out by the end of 2020, and a full set of high-speed maglev technology and engineering capabilities will be formed. (Photo courtesy of People's Daily reporter Zhao Yongxin/CRRC Sifang)


Great news‼️ So remarkable that I just passed along the original Weibo copy plus the translated version in some local language 

Some feedbacks I got from some pals, they still feel amazed for once took ride on Fuxing 350kph and now must imagine that one day in not-too-distant future they may probably have chance to feel the ride on 600kph or even higher  frankly me too, I had chance to taste the 300kph ride twice from Beijing to Suzhou and from Taiyuan to Beijing, just one year prior to the Fuxing 复兴 era.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261129888951484416


*The Second Railway To Link with the Qinghai Tibet Plateau*

*The Sichuan–Tibet Railway *川藏铁路* ≈ 1,838 KM*






(1) *Chengdu-Ya’an Section* 成都-雅安段 ≈ 140 KM, designed for 200 kph, being operated in Dec 2018

(2) *Ya’an-Kangding Section* 雅安-康定段 ≈ 344 KM, designed for 160 kph, under construction

(3) *Lhasa-Nyingchi Section* 拉萨-林芝段 ≈ 435.48 KM, designed for 160 kph, under construction (scheduled for completion in 2022)

(4) *Kangding-Nyingchi Section* 康定-林芝段 ≈ 1,000 KM, designed for 160 kph, will begin construction in July 2020, with completion in next 10-12 years; *the last, the longest and the most difficult segment* because it will run through China’s longest and widest *Hengduan Mountains* with many rivers and valleys inside. Its route roughly aligns to China's National Highway G318.

More info:
https://www.chinadiscovery.com/sichuan/sichuan-tibet-railway.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *People's Daily
> 51 minutes ago from Weibo
> *
> [#600km high-speed maglev test sample car successfully tested #] #our country’s high-speed maglev research and development has made important new breakthroughs #!
> 
> The 600 km/h high-speed maglev test prototype car developed by CRRC Sifang Co., Ltd. was successfully tested on the maglev test line of Tongji University in Shanghai this morning. According to reports, the development of the high-speed maglev project is progressing smoothly, and the development of five marshalling engineering prototypes is also steadily advancing. According to the plan, the prototype system of the high-speed maglev project with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour is expected to be rolled out by the end of 2020, and a full set of high-speed maglev technology and engineering capabilities will be formed. (Photo courtesy of People's Daily reporter Zhao Yongxin/CRRC Sifang)


*Discover China: Testing starts for domestically-built prototype of new high-speed maglev*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-22 00:07:32|Editor: huaxia

QINGDAO, June 21 (Xinhua) -- Performance checks of China's domestically-developed prototype magnetic-levitation train, with a designed top speed of 600 km per hour, began in Shanghai Sunday.

The testing prototype, which has only one car, can check and optimize the key technologies and core system components of the high-speed maglev system and lay a technological basis for the forthcoming engineering prototype, according to CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., the train maker headquartered in eastern China's Shandong Province.

During Sunday's first trial-run on a maglev test line, more than 200 components, including working conditions of turnouts, small curves and ramps, were analyzed, the company said.

The prototype magnetic-levitation train was manufactured in the company's production line in the city of Qingdao, Shandong, in May.

Ding Sansan, head of the research and development team and deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., said that preliminarily checks have found the vehicle stable. "All key technical indexes met the design requirements and expectations," said Ding.

He said that high-speed maglev transportation is a coupling system of four major parts: vehicles, traction power system, operation control communication and line tracking. Through the prototype test, the interface relationship of a high-speed maglev system under dynamic conditions can be preliminarily verified, providing support for the verification and optimization of the system's performance and its core components.

The company said the research and development of a five-car engineering prototype of the high-speed maglev are going smoothly. It is scheduled to roll off the production line in 2020.

Maglev trains generate less noise due to the absence of wheel-rail friction. Besides, their minimum turning radius is only half that of a subway, allowing it to better bypass buildings in route planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277066010277711873

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to Boost World's Biggest High-Speed Railway System by 2,300 km This Year*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: 3 HOURS AGO/ SOURCE: YICAI





China to Boost World's Biggest High-Speed Railway System by 2,300 km This Year​
(Yicai Global) July 17 -- China is expected to build 2,300 kilometers of high-speed railways this year, according to the state-owned operator of the world's largest network of high-speed railways.

Some 605 km has already been built during the first half, China Railway added. The country's total spending on train route construction should exceed CNY500 billion (USD71.4 billion) this year.

By the end of last year, China had formed a 35,000-km high-speed railway network, about 70 percent of the world's total. It began building the first such route between Beijing and Shanghai in 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285545240917508096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China develops high-power electric locomotive*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-30 16:07:19|Editor: huaxia

CHANGSHA, July 30 (Xinhua) -- China has developed a high-power electric locomotive, marking a major breakthrough in the country's railway technology.

On Wednesday, an electric locomotive with a single-unit power of 28,800 kW and a traction force of 2,280 kN rolled off the production line of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd.

The locomotive was jointly developed by CRRC Zhuzhou and China Energy Investment Corporation. It is composed of six sections and is 106 meters long.

Dubbed "Shen-24", the locomotive has a maximum speed of 120 kph and can pull a 10,000-ton freight train on a 1.2 percent slope.

Merely increasing the number of power units can not achieve ultra-high power and ultra-high traction in locomotives, said Liu Youmei, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering, adding that it requires a comprehensive innovation of the system.

The locomotive is not only more powerful but also smarter, safer and more environmental-friendly than previous models, said Wang Wei, a manager with CRRC Zhuzhou.

After delivery, the locomotive will run on Shenmu-Shuozhou Railway in coal-rich provinces of Shaanxi and Shanxi. The railway is one of the main energy-transportation arteries in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Undersea rail tunnel plan complete*
By Ma Zhenhuan in Hangzhou | China Daily | Updated: 2020-08-03 08:58












The map of the to-be-built Ningbo-Zhoushan railway with an undersea tunnel shows the route between Ningbo and Zhoushan. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The technical proposal for the Ningbo-Zhoushan Railway, China's first high-speed railway line with an undersea segment, has been completed, the Ningbo Evening News reported on Saturday.

After two years' preparation, the core technical proposal for the project's 16.2-kilometer-long undersea tunnel, the longest in the country, passed assessment by a panel of experts headed by Qian Qihu, an academician from the Chinese Academy of Engineering, on Thursday.

Connecting the Zhoushan Islands in Zhejiang province with the mainland, the 77-km Ningbo-Zhoushan railway line will run through the tunnel and over several bridges from Ningbo to Zhoushan via Jintang Island.

The project will allow high-speed trains and vehicles to travel across the sea via separate tunnels.

Unlike the 6.7-km immersed tube tunnel that is part of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, the undersea tunnel on the Ningbo-Zhoushan railway line will be built using a shield and be deeper, creating multiple difficulties for the construction crew.

At a maximum optimal depth of 78 meters and with a diameter of 14 meters, the undersea tunnel's shield will be 10.87 km long upon completion, setting a new world record, according to Tang Xiongjun from China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group, who is in charge of the undersea tunnel project.

When it is completed, trains traveling at 250 km/h will be able to go from Ningbo to Zhoushan in just 30 minutes. Driving between the two places, made possible by a series of bridges, currently takes about three times as long.

Trains using the tunnel will be able to travel from Hangzhou, the capital of Zhejiang province, to Zhoushan in one hour and 20 minutes.

Officials said construction of the line is likely to start this year, with the project to take six to seven years to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China builds world’s first high-speed train passing through sea tunnel*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/4 17:08:40



The blasting site of the tunnel entrance. Photo: China Railway Design Cooperation

China is building the world's first high-speed train that can travel through a sea tunnel at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour in Shantou Bay, South China's Guangdong Province. 

The 163-kilometer-long railway, which includes a 9,781-meter-long tunnel, has officially entered the substantive construction stage, with an investment estimated to be at 11 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), the China Central Television reported Tuesday. 

According to the report, the tunnel will pass through 17 fault rupture zones in a magnitude-8 earthquake zone, of which eight are active faults, the first underwater tunnel of its kind anywhere in the world.

Most parts of the tunnel are located in high water pressure areas. As a result, construction personnel have to adopt measures to ensure that the tunnel structure is safe, waterproof and reliable, and that operating costs are controllable.

As the tunnel will be exposed to high-pressure seawater for a long time, its structure must be adapted to the strong corrosive environment while being able to withstand high water pressure penetration. The combined effect of the two factors makes the subsea tunnel environment more complicated.

Due to the tunnel's harsh environment, complex engineering geological and hydrogeological conditions, high construction risks and constraints of the construction period, workers will adopt a total of six construction methods in different sections. 

After completion, the railway will connect major cities in Guangdong, such as Guangzhou, Huizhou, Shanwei and Shantou, and help accelerate the urbanization along the route, form a new high-speed rail economic belt and boost the revitalization and development of eastern Guangdong. 

The project is part of a plan to narrow the development gap between eastern Guangdong and the Pearl River Delta region, and promote the balanced economic development of Guangdong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293729233567510529People's Daily, China @PDChina
*China state-affiliated media*
#China plans to reach 200,000 km of #railway by 2035, including about 70,000 km of high-speed tracks, and trains will be equipped with Beidou nagivation system and 5G technology: China State Railway Group



[URL='https://twitter.com/PDChina/status/1293729233567510529?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1293729233567510529%7Ctwgr%5E&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fs9e.github.io%2Fiframe%2Ftwitter.min.html1293729233567510529']10:01 AM · Aug 13, 2020[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China builds world’s first high-speed train passing through sea tunnel*
> Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/4 17:08:40
> 
> 
> 
> The blasting site of the tunnel entrance. Photo: China Railway Design Cooperation
> 
> China is building the world's first high-speed train that can travel through a sea tunnel at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour in Shantou Bay, South China's Guangdong Province.
> 
> The 163-kilometer-long railway, which includes a 9,781-meter-long tunnel, has officially entered the substantive construction stage, with an investment estimated to be at 11 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), the China Central Television reported Tuesday.
> 
> According to the report, the tunnel will pass through 17 fault rupture zones in a magnitude-8 earthquake zone, of which eight are active faults, the first underwater tunnel of its kind anywhere in the world.
> 
> Most parts of the tunnel are located in high water pressure areas. As a result, construction personnel have to adopt measures to ensure that the tunnel structure is safe, waterproof and reliable, and that operating costs are controllable.
> 
> As the tunnel will be exposed to high-pressure seawater for a long time, its structure must be adapted to the strong corrosive environment while being able to withstand high water pressure penetration. The combined effect of the two factors makes the subsea tunnel environment more complicated.
> 
> Due to the tunnel's harsh environment, complex engineering geological and hydrogeological conditions, high construction risks and constraints of the construction period, workers will adopt a total of six construction methods in different sections.
> 
> After completion, the railway will connect major cities in Guangdong, such as Guangzhou, Huizhou, Shanwei and Shantou, and help accelerate the urbanization along the route, form a new high-speed rail economic belt and boost the revitalization and development of eastern Guangdong.
> 
> The project is part of a plan to narrow the development gap between eastern Guangdong and the Pearl River Delta region, and promote the balanced economic development of Guangdong.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295524108508098561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to build two 600 km/h maglev lines*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/16 16:57:39



Aerial photo taken on Aug. 9, 2020 shows a medium-low-speed maglev railway under construction near Chimelong theme park in Qingyuan City, south China's Guangdong Province. The main project of the Qingyuan maglev tour line is expected to be completed at the end of this year. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

Two maglev rail routes have been selected to be the pioneer in China's research on the high-speed maglev train system, according to the Chinese Academy of Engineering (CAE) on Wednesday.

The plan of two 600 kilometer per hour high-speed maglev routes, including the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev, and the Guangzhou-Shenzhen maglev, have appeared on the presentation of He Huawu, academician and vice director of the CAE, during a conference on modern transportation engineering technology on Wednesday, the paper.cn reported.

The Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev will link Shanghai and Hangzhou in East China's Zhejiang Province, with a total length of 164 kilometers. It will also connect the current maglev line in Shanghai linking Pudong Airport.

The Guangzhou-Shenzhen maglev line will connect Guangzhou to Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong Province, with a total length of about 110 kilometers, and it is expected to be connected to Hong Kong's Kowloon station in the future.

The Shanghai-Hangzhou line will be mainly an open line, while the Guangzhou-Shenzhen maglev line will be an underground line, revealed He, who was one of major promoters of China's high-speed railway technology.

China's total high-speed rail mileage of more than 36,000 kilometers, ranks the longest in the world, and China's railway mileage had reached 141,400 kilometers, ranking second in the world at the end of July, according to data.

"While already having developed a modern high-speed rail network, it is necessary to develop a high-speed maglev system with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour. It will not only maintain China's advanced advantages in the field of high-speed rail, but also fill in the speed gap between high-speed rail and air transportation, thus forming a multi-dimensional transportation structure," He noted.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315112004554682373Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#China's first new smart battery-powered freight locomotive was put into operation on Sat. A lithium iron phosphate battery pack is used as power source, and the maximum speed is 20 km per hour. It can travel 120 km when fully loaded with 2,500 tons of cargo.




10:08 AM · Oct 11, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317077833445969920China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

World's 1st turnout junction for high-speed maglev vehicles that travel as fast as 600 km/h passed inspection in Baoji in Shaanxi and was ready for installation and adjustment. A maglev vehicle can run through turnout as fast as 600 km/h, the fastest such procedure in the world.




8:20 PM · Oct 16, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China develops high-speed train to run on different rail systems*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-10-21 14:34:02_|_Editor: huaxia_

CHANGCHUN, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- Chinese train maker CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. on Wednesday rolled out a new type of high-speed train which can run on different rail systems.

The train, with a standard speed of 400 km per hour, has been developed to cope with different rail systems on international routes, making international rail travel more convenient.

The company said the train can operate in temperatures between minus 50 degrees Celsius and 50 degrees Celsius, and can also operate under different traction power supply systems and railway transportation standards of different countries.

Based on the prototype and technology, the company is ready to take orders for customized high-speed trains and train products according to the technical standards and operational requirements of various regions of the world.

There are currently four main railway track standards around the world. When ordinary trains run between countries with different gauges, they need to replace their train bogies, which takes time and effort.

As the new CRRC train is equipped with gauge-changing bogies, it can change its rail mode during cross-border travel, greatly improving the efficiency of travel across rail systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

How China’s New Silk Road became a ‘life channel’ during Covid-19


With many airlines grounded due to travel restrictions, the New Silk Road freight train service experienced a record peak in demand during Covid-19.




www.railway-technology.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Sichuan–Tibet railway to boost local development and border stability*
By Fan Anqi and Li Qingqing Source: Global Times Published: 2020/10/31 17:42:45



Photo: Xinhua

Construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway between Ya’an, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province and Linzhi, Southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region is set to begin, China News reported on Saturday. It indicates that the construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway will officially start.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will not only accelerate and enhance overall economic development of the Tibet region, but will play an important role in safeguarding border stability, observers told the Global Times.

China Railway announced on Saturday the bidding results for the construction of two tunnels and one bridge, as well as the power supply project for the Ya’an-Linzhi section, indicating that construction of the project is about to begin.

The newly-built Ya’an-Linzhi section runs 1,011 kilometers and includes 26 stations. Trains are expected to run at speeds between 120 and 200 kilometers per hour, a staffer in charge of the project revealed. The total cost of the entire Sichuan-Tibet Railway project is around 319.8 billion yuan ($47.8 billion).

The construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway is of strategic importance that benefits the overall development of Tibet, Xiong Kunxin, an ethnic studies professor at the Tibet University in Lhasa, told the Global Times on Saturday.

As a major infrastructure project, the railway is set to improve transport that has hindered exchanges between the Tibet region and the rest of China, which could help transport advanced equipment and technologies from other places to Tibet, and bring local products out, Xiong noted.
Observers said the new railway line will put Tibet on a “fast track” to catch up with other more developed regions of China.

Both Sichuan and Tibet are rich in resources with their unique natural landscapes, huge mineral reserves, and a wide variety of medicinal herbs, observers noted. After the completion of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, it is expected to greatly boost local tourism all along the line.

“It will also enhance person-to-person exchanges between different regions and ethnic groups, promote understanding and cultural integration,” Xiong said.

The Sichuan-Tibet railway is also of great significance in safeguarding national unity and maintaining border stability, Chinese experts told the Global Times.

“After the Sichuan-Tibet railway starts operation, Tibet will have more exchanges with other parts of the Chinese mainland. Strategically, China's Tibetan region will have much stronger capabilities in material transportation and logistical supplies, Lin Minwang, deputy director at the Center for South Asian Studies at Fudan University, told the Global Times on Saturday.

Qian Feng, director of the research department at the National Strategy Institute at Tsinghua University told the Global Times that “If a scenario of a crisis happens at China-India border, the railway will provide great convenience for China’s delivery of strategic materials,” Qian said.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second railway into Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. It will go through the southeast of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the world's most geologically active areas.

The Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts from Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, travelling through Ya'an and enters Tibet via Qamdo, shortening the journey from Chengdu to Lhasa from 48 hours to 13 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325304835248279552Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China began construction of Sichuan-Tibet Railway's Ya'an-Nyingchi section on Sunday. Chinese President Xi Jinping urged efforts to advance construction with high quality. The project is significant to national unity, border stability, economic development.




Update: Xi calls construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway significant to national unity, border...​Chinese President Xi Jinping gives important instructions on construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway, calling it a major step in safeguarding national unity and consolidating border stability, and...​
1:11 PM · Nov 8, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326051854707462144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332589920896970752

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334116930878394377CRRC Corporation Ltd @CRRC_global

The He’an high speed railway is the main passenger mode of transport between Hefei and Nanchang. The G55401 EMU departed from Hefei to carry out tests days ago, which means the railway has entered its trial operation stage. Trains going up to 350km/h will soon be running on it.










8:47 PM · Dec 2, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335821338901143554

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335588611866021889Ambassador Deng Xijun @China2ASEAN
China government account

The #Chinese train maker recently rolled out a new type of high-speed train which can run on different rail systems. The train, w/ a standard speed of 400 km/h, has been developed to cope w/ different rail systems on int'l routes, thus making int'l rail travel more convenient.










10:15 PM · Dec 6, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Yes it is. let's have a look at the long-term railway plan in Xinjiang Region.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326213
> 
> 
> 
> *Golmud-Korla Railway*_* (marked blue in the above map)*_
> 
> *Geku railway* (格库铁路) is a railway under construction to connect Golmud and Korla, in western China. Construction work started in November 2014 and is due to take five years. The length of the line is 1,214 kilometers, joining Qinghai province and Xinjiang province. The investment is estimated to be CN¥36 billion (~US$6 billion). *The line will connect the existing Qinghai-Tibet Railway and the Southern Xinjiang Railway*. It will be the second railway connecting Xinjiang province with another Chinese province and the third line to Golmud after the Qinghai–Tibet Railway and the Golmud–Dunhuang Railway which is also under construction.
> 
> It crosses one of the driest regions, one of the most inhabitable desert and one of the most dangerous mountains in the world. We are conquering the nature!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qaidam Basin*
> View attachment 326220
> View attachment 326219
> View attachment 326221
> View attachment 326223
> View attachment 326224
> View attachment 326226
> View attachment 326225
> 
> 
> @Odysseus @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @liall @Godman @waz @Jlaw




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336649660753006593

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337660961180643334

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338779408442658817Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

A new type of #Fuxing bullet train — #CR300BF — arrived at China Railway Xi'an Group Co. on Tue morning, which will be responsible for the passenger transportation task of the upcoming Yinchuan- Xi'an high-speed rail.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338748627645308928

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341632651212386305People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

World's first #highspeed cargo train with the maximum speed of 350km/h was launched on Wednesday in Tangshan, N China's Hebei. It has a loading capacity of 800m³, equaling that of 30 Boeing 737 freighters, and 2.9-meter-wide exterior doors, also world's biggest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TaiShang

China Launches World's Fastest Cargo Trains
(Yicai Global) Dec. 23 -- CRRC has debuted the world's fastest cargo trains that can reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour in northern China.

The state-owned rolling stock manufacturer launched the new technology in Hebei province's Tangshan today, the Paper reported.

It took more than three years for the Beijing-based firm's Tangshan unit and its partners to develop the super-fast technology. The carriages will be used in freight transport with a range from 600 kilometers to 1,500 km.
The coaches can carry at least 110 tons, or over 800 cubic meters of cargo. The related utilization rate is 85 percent. The units have been installed with 2.9 meter-wide doors, resulting in the widest cargo train exits.

The high-speed trains feature mobile data connectivity and make use of China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System to help load and unload cargo accurately.









China Heralds 350-Km/h Cargo Trains, World's Fastest






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

*High-speed trains buoy freight sector*

By ZHONG NAN | China Daily | Updated: 2020-12-24 09:27





New generation high-speed cargo trains are rolled off the production line in Tangshan, Hebei province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

*A new generation of high-speed cargo trains that can carry **up to 110 metric tons of goods** rolled off the production line on Wednesday in Tangshan, North China's Hebei province.*

The new trains, developed by CRRC Tangshan Co Ltd, a unit of *China Railway Rolling Stock Corp*, the country's largest rolling stock manufacturer by production volume, *can travel at a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour*.

Equipped with eight carriages, the train also features enhanced adaptability to environmental changes.

It can operate in temperatures of *between -25 C and 40 C*, the company said in a statement.

Unlike air and road transport, *high-speed freight train is less affected by weather factors* such as heavy rain and strong winds, said CRRC Tangshan, adding that it can travel 1,500 kilometers within five hours.

*The high-speed freight train unit uses technologies* such as big data analysis, Beidou satellite navigation systems, cloud virtual stowage, ultrawide band solutions, precise weight controls and advanced algorithms to realize the intelligent stowage of goods and the smart distribution of vehicle load. *They are also helpful for working procedures* such as precise identification and positioning of cargo in operations.

*The high-speed freight trains meet demand for medium and long-distance fast freight transportation for distances between 600 km and 1,500 km*, said Zhou Zhicheng, a researcher at the market research department of the Beijing-based China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing.






_"They have significant advantages such as high transportation timeliness, high operating frequency, low transportation costs and all-weather operational capability,"_ he said, adding *this is the first time in the world that high-speed cargo trains are being run at a top speed of 350 km/h*, *highlighting China's innovation strengths in this area*, he said.






*The front of the high-speed cargo train uses the bionic design of a Chinese sturgeon skeleton*, which increases the slenderness ratio at the front. Results of wind tunnel testing also proved that the train's front is advanced, and it greatly reduces the running resistance compared with existing models.










*Each carriage has a pair of 2.9-meter-wide loading doors with the largest degree of opening in the world*, said the statement.

Feng Hao, a researcher at the *Institute of Comprehensive Transportation* affiliated with the *National Development and Reform Commission*, _said high-speed freight trains, new special trains for standardized containerized freight, cold chain logistics, and cross-border passenger and freight transportation, will be the NEXT GROWTH POINT for China's railway transport equipment sector, apart from regular and maglev high-speed trains, high-power locomotives, railroad trucks and urban rail transit vehicles._

_"*The pushing power* behind the application of such high-speed cargo trains is China's booming e-commerce sector and fast urbanization pace,"_ he said. It is also a notable move to show global companies that *China is continuing to build world-class transportation infrastructure to attract foreign investment and enrich its new dual-circulation development pattern*. _"This views the domestic market as the country's economic mainstay with domestic and foreign markets complementing each other."_

*A modern comprehensive transport system will be in place by 2035* to substantially improve public satisfaction levels and better support national modernization, according to a *white paper* titled _*"Sustainable Development of Transport in China"*_ released by the State Council Information Office earlier this week.

The nation aims to raise its global competitiveness in the railway sector by expanding its railway networks with wider coverage and higher speeds. *It plans to have 200,000 km of track laid by the end of 2035, including about 70,000 km of high-speed track*, China State Railway Group, the country's railroad operator, said in its latest national railway development plan released in August.

*All cities with a population of over 200,000 will be connected to the railway network by 2035, and those with a population of over 500,000 will be on high-speed rail lines.*







High-speed trains buoy freight sector


A new generation of high-speed cargo trains that can carry up to 110 metric tons of goods rolled off the production line on Wednesday in Tangshan, North China's Hebei province.




global.chinadaily.com.cn





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Few separate posts are put here:

*China Launches World's Fastest Cargo Trains*








China Launches World's Fastest Cargo Trains


China Launches World's Fastest Cargo Trains TANG SHIHUA DATE: DEC 23, 2020 SOURCE: YICAI China Launches World's Fastest Cargo Trains (Yicai Global) Dec. 23 -- CRRC has debuted the world's fastest cargo trains that can reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour in northern China. The...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


>


*Workers overcome difficulties to build Tibet's 1st electric railway*

Workers are overcoming difficulties to build the *first electric railway* in Tibet, China.

*The 435-kilometer railway linking Lhasa and Nyingchi (or Linzhi) is expected to open next year.*

75 percent of the Lhasa—Nyingchi Railway is *bridges and tunnels*.

*Over 90 percent of the railway is at 3,000 plus meters above sea level on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.*

Over *20,000 builders* have been working on the railway *since the end of 2014*. They _encounter anoxia, noxious gases, and rock bursts_ when constructing tunnels.

*All 120 bridges and 47 tunnels* on the railway were completed in the first half of this year.

The Lhasa—Nyingchi Railway is expected to be completed and put into operation *in 2021*.

The railway will be Tibet's first electric railway with a designated *speed of 160 km per hour*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *Construction of Sichuan–Tibet railway to boost local development and border stability*
> By Fan Anqi and Li Qingqing Source: Global Times Published: 2020/10/31 17:42:45
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Xinhua
> 
> Construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway between Ya’an, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province and Linzhi, Southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region is set to begin, China News reported on Saturday. It indicates that the construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway will officially start.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will not only accelerate and enhance overall economic development of the Tibet region, but will play an important role in safeguarding border stability, observers told the Global Times.
> 
> China Railway announced on Saturday the bidding results for the construction of two tunnels and one bridge, as well as the power supply project for the Ya’an-Linzhi section, indicating that construction of the project is about to begin.
> 
> The newly-built Ya’an-Linzhi section runs 1,011 kilometers and includes 26 stations. Trains are expected to run at speeds between 120 and 200 kilometers per hour, a staffer in charge of the project revealed. The total cost of the entire Sichuan-Tibet Railway project is around 319.8 billion yuan ($47.8 billion).
> 
> The construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway is of strategic importance that benefits the overall development of Tibet, Xiong Kunxin, an ethnic studies professor at the Tibet University in Lhasa, told the Global Times on Saturday.
> 
> As a major infrastructure project, the railway is set to improve transport that has hindered exchanges between the Tibet region and the rest of China, which could help transport advanced equipment and technologies from other places to Tibet, and bring local products out, Xiong noted.
> Observers said the new railway line will put Tibet on a “fast track” to catch up with other more developed regions of China.
> 
> Both Sichuan and Tibet are rich in resources with their unique natural landscapes, huge mineral reserves, and a wide variety of medicinal herbs, observers noted. After the completion of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, it is expected to greatly boost local tourism all along the line.
> 
> “It will also enhance person-to-person exchanges between different regions and ethnic groups, promote understanding and cultural integration,” Xiong said.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet railway is also of great significance in safeguarding national unity and maintaining border stability, Chinese experts told the Global Times.
> 
> “After the Sichuan-Tibet railway starts operation, Tibet will have more exchanges with other parts of the Chinese mainland. Strategically, China's Tibetan region will have much stronger capabilities in material transportation and logistical supplies, Lin Minwang, deputy director at the Center for South Asian Studies at Fudan University, told the Global Times on Saturday.
> 
> Qian Feng, director of the research department at the National Strategy Institute at Tsinghua University told the Global Times that “If a scenario of a crisis happens at China-India border, the railway will provide great convenience for China’s delivery of strategic materials,” Qian said.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second railway into Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. It will go through the southeast of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the world's most geologically active areas.
> 
> The Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts from Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, travelling through Ya'an and enters Tibet via Qamdo, shortening the journey from Chengdu to Lhasa from 48 hours to 13 hours.


*The Ya'an-Nyingchi Section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway November 2020...*

*You can go to Litang by train! *

By: 碎碎(有点方) | 2020-12-17

On October 31, the bidding results of the "Two Tunnels and One Bridge" and construction of the power supply project of the Ya'an-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway were publicized on the Beijing Construction Project Transaction Information Network. This indicates that the construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway is about to enter the stage of project implementation.

According to the construction bidding announcement, the project is scheduled *to start on November 10, 2020, with a construction period of 10 years and completion by the end of 2030.*

*On September 30, 2020, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) officially approved the Ya’an-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway. The new main line was 1,011 kilometers, with a total of 26 stations, 885 kilometers of temporary construction roads, 2,000 kilometers of power lines, and the operation support bases in both Chengdu and Linzhi (or Nyingchi).*

The railway class is grade One, the number of main lines is double track, and the design speed is 120-200 km per hour.

The estimated total investment of the project is about *319.8 billion yuan*, including 6.7 billion yuan for land acquisition and demolition, all funded by the state.

The new section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway from Ya’an to Linzhi is located in Sichuan Province and the Tibet Autonomous Region, starting from Ya’an city in the east, passing through Tianquan, Luding, Kangding, Yajiang, and Batang to the west, crossing the Jinsha River (the upper stretches of the Yangtze River) into the Tibet Autonomous Region, and then passing Gongjue, Changdu (Qamdo), Bomi to Nyingchi, connecting with Nyingchi Station on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, which is currently under construction and is expected to be opened in the late 2021.

*The Sichuan-Tibet Railway, which connects Chengdu in Sichuan Province with Lhasa in Tibet, is the second major artery into Tibet after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway (then followed by the Yunnan-Tibet Railway in future). After the completion and opening of the whole line, the travel time of the railway from Chengdu to Lhasa will be shortened from 36 hours to about 12 hours.*





_There is a stop in Litang_​





The Sichuan-Tibet Railway is divided into four sections, of which the Chengdu-Ya'an section has been put into operation on December 28, 2018, and the section from Lhasa to Nyingchi is under smooth construction and will be open by the end of 2021. Only the most difficult section, Ya'an to Nyingchi, has not been started yet.

*As an arduous super railway project that has never been seen in mankind history throughout the world, the Ya’an-Linzhi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway has to pass through the Sichuan Basin, the high mountain canyon area as well as the high mountain plain area both in western Sichuan, the Hengduan Mountain area in southeast Tibet, and the valley bottom area in southern Tibet successively. It faces great challenges in terms of construction, site selection, environmental protection, bridges and tunnels, etc.*

The *total length of tunnels is 843 kilometers*, which is more than the total length of high-speed railway from Beijing to Zhengzhou (the capital and largest city of Henan Province in central China). Among them, there are *six extra long tunnels with more than 30 kilometers*. However, the Yigong Tunnel in Wu Tongmai section has reached an amazing *54 kilometers*. At present, the longest tunnel in China's railway is *32 kilometers*, and the *cumulative climbing height is more than 16000 meters*, which is equivalent to nearly twice the height of the Mount Qomolangma (Mt. Everest).

The bridges will also be spectacular. Among them, the *Dadu River Suspension Railway Bridge has a single span of more than 1,000 meters*, which is the longest single-span railway bridge in China. It is said that there will be a station on the bridge, and the bridge deck of the Nu River Bridge will reach *700 meters from the bottom of the Nu River*, which is 70 meters higher than the top of Shanghai Tower.


*可以坐火车去理塘了！川藏铁路雅安-林芝段2020年11...*





可以坐火车去理塘了！川藏铁路雅安-林芝段2020年11月初正式开工预计2030年建成







www.douban.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China completes world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-25 16:27:05|Editor: Yurou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 21, 2019 shows a steel girder being lifted by a crane at the construction site of the Pingtan Strait Road-rail Bridge in southeast China's Fujian Province. China on Wednesday completed the main structure of the world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge in Fujian. The last steel girder, weighing 473 tonnes, was bolted on the Pingtan Strait Road-rail Bridge, another mega project in China, on Wednesday morning. With a staggering span of 16.34 km, the bridge connects Pingtan Island and four nearby islets to the mainland of Fujian Province. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)
> 
> FUZHOU, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday completed the main structure of the world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge in its southeastern province of Fujian.
> 
> The last steel truss girder, weighing 473 tonnes, was bolted on the Pingtan Strait Road-rail Bridge, another mega project in China, on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Hundreds of bridge builders clad in orange overalls, as well as government officials, hailed the completion on the bridge deck, with several rounds of fireworks being set off to celebrate the moment.
> 
> With a staggering span of 16.34 km, the bridge connects Pingtan Island and four nearby islets to the mainland of Fujian Province.
> 
> The bridge, which is expected to open to traffic next year, can help shorten travel time from two hours to half an hour between Fuzhou, capital city of Fujian Province and Pingtan, a pilot zone set up to facilitate trade and cultural exchanges across the Taiwan Strait.
> 
> "Of all the bridges being built across the world, this is no doubt the most challenging," said Wang Donghui, chief engineer of the project, adding that it is China's first and the world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge.
> 
> The project has attracted worldwide attention from the start of construction in 2013 as it spans an area off the coast of southeast China long seen as a "no-go zone" for bridge-building.
> 
> The region has strong gales and high waves for most of the year and is known as one of the world's three most perilous seas along with Bermuda and the Cape of Good Hope.


*China opens railway to facilitate cross-Strait travel*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-26 15:49:29_|_Editor: huaxia_

FUZHOU, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- The Fuzhou-Pingtan railway in east China's Fujian Province was opened to traffic on Saturday after seven years of construction, making it more convenient for Taiwan compatriots to travel to the mainland.

The 88-km railway, designed to support high-speed trains traveling at a speed of up to 200 km per hour, connects the provincial capital of Fuzhou with the island county of Pingtan, where the Pingtan Comprehensive Pilot Zone was set up in 2009 to facilitate cross-Strait exchange and cooperation.

The Fuzhou-Pingtan railway will link Pingtan with major cities like Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen through the transportation hub in Fuzhou, said Li Fei, an official with the China Railway Nanchang Group Co., Ltd.

The railway will facilitate personnel exchanges across the Strait and further promote the development and opening-up of Pingtan, said Yang Ping-hao, a Taiwan entrepreneur in Pingtan.

Taiwan compatriots can now travel more conveniently to many parts of the mainland after arriving in Pingtan by sea, he said. The pilot zone currently houses around 1,000 Taiwan-invested firms.

Starting Jan. 20, up to 17 sets of bullet trains will run on the line every day, up from 9.5 sets plying currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343889509621133313

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343889509621133313


_"...the nation's rail system is second only to the US" 

-- mileage-wise -- a rather lazily created video  it mentioned about Time without providing its natural pairing info: Distance, of the intercity trips; and HSR linking Beijing-Kunming (2760 km) has been in operation as of Jan 2017. Rather confusing content _

The US Railroad system length: 202,501 km, mainly built in the 19th century. I recall the labor force from China, in particular those from Shandong, played a significant part in constructing the US railroad linking the East to West Coast in the 19th century. Back then China was at its bleakest period in its long history.

Rail transportation in the United States consists primarily of freight shipments, with a well integrated network of standard gauge private freight railroads extending into Canada and Mexico.
The First Transcontinental Railroad in the U.S. was built across North America in the 1860s, linking the railroad network of the eastern U.S. with California on the Pacific coast. Finished on May 10, 1869 at the Golden spike event at Promontory Summit, Utah, it created a nationwide mechanized transportation network that revolutionized the population and economy of the American West, catalyzing the transition from the wagon trains of previous decades to a modern transportation system. It achieved the status of first transcontinental railroad by connecting myriad eastern U.S. railroads to the Pacific Ocean.

The National Railroad Passenger Corporation, doing business as Amtrak, is a passenger railroad service that provides medium and long-distance intercity service in the contiguous United States and to nine Canadian cities.
Amtrak serves more than 500 destinations in 46 states and three Canadian provinces, operating more than 300 trains daily over 34,000 km of track. Its ridership reached a *record 32.5 million passengers in fiscal year 2019*.

* * * * *

*A modern comprehensive transport system will be in place by 2035* to substantially improve public satisfaction levels and better support national modernization, according to a *white paper* titled _*"Sustainable Development of Transport in China"*_ released by the State Council Information Office earlier this week.

The nation aims to raise its global competitiveness in the railway sector by expanding its railway networks with wider coverage and higher speeds. *It plans to have 200,000 km of track laid by the end of 2035, including about 70,000 km of high-speed track*, China State Railway Group, the country's railroad operator, said in its latest national railway development plan released in August.

*All cities with a population of over 200,000 will be connected to the railway network by 2035, and those with a population of over 500,000 will be on high-speed rail lines.* 






China HSR News And Information: Original Translation


People's Daily, China @PDChina China state-affiliated media World's first #highspeed cargo train with the maximum speed of 350km/h was launched on Wednesday in Tangshan, N China's Hebei. It has a loading capacity of 800m³, equaling that of 30 Boeing 737 freighters, and 2.9-meter-wide exterior...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343889509621133313



I think total lenght reached 40000km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

@AndrewJin --- Hello bro, we wonder if China's total length of the HSR railroad has been achieving 40,000 kilometers by the end of 2020?

I lost track on the latest HSR update.

Okay, got it @JSCh, thanks, HSR tracks of 38,000 km by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336649660753006593







__ https://www.facebook.com/188625661189259/posts/3932789956772792





People's Daily, China
3 hours ago

Opening of Golmud-Korla railway marks significant changes in traffic conditions of NW China's #Xinjiang

The Golmud-Korla railway, which links Golmud city in northwest China's Qinghai province with Korla, capital city of Bayingolin Mongol autonomous prefecture in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, has been recently put into operation. The railway is expected to effectively improve the traffic conditions in southern Xinjiang.

Crossing a variety of landscapes including the Tarim River, the Taklimakan Desert and the Altun Mountains, the Golmud-Korla railway boasts an altitude difference of more than 2,500 meters.
Reymu Thohude , a 69-year-old resident in Ruoqiang township, Ruoqiang county, Bayingolin Mongol autonomous prefecture, has recently got on a train at the Ruoqiang station along the Golmud-Korla railway.

"I am just overjoyed that we can finally take a train in our hometown after all these years," he said to his daughter. The man was so excited that he walked up and down the carriage. His hometown, Ruoqiang township, is located nearly 500 kilometers away from Korla.

After the railway was constructed in Ruoqiang, it only takes him four hours to get to Korla.

According to the resident, he used to take a bus to Korla, which took eight hours, not to mention that he needed a whole day to get to the same destination in the 1980s when he had to take a truck.

He was thrilled to find that the train also stops at Yetimbulak township of Ruoqiang county, where he had worked for eight years.

Located in the south of the Altun Mountains, Yetimbulak has an average altitude of over 3,100 meters.

"Back then, the road conditions were rather poor. It often took me about eight hours to get to Yetimbulak township from Ruoqiang county by bus if everything went well. We rode camels and horses to pass places where there was no road," recalled Reymu Thohude.

He and his colleagues went home every three months because of the long journey, according to Reymu Thohude.

The railway, however, has now cut the travel time to about three hours.

"We spent over four years on the construction of the Xinjiang section of the Golmud-Korla railway," said Huang Kejun, project manager of the Xinjiang section of the railway with the China Railway First Group Co., Ltd.

In March 2016, construction of the Xinjiang section of the Golmud-Korla railway was kicked off.

As the railway tracks reached farther, Huang and his colleagues entered Taklimakan Desert, the largest desert in China.

The Xinjiang section of the railway is 734 kilometers long, and nearly 300 kilometers of the railway tracks of the section is in the desert. Every time a sandstorm occurred, the temporary sheds of builders shook, Huang recalled.

The temperature difference between day and night can exceed 30 degrees Celsius in the Taklimakan Desert. The surface temperature in summer rises to over 50 degrees Celsius, while the temperature at night in winter can drop below minus 20 degrees centigrade.

The harsh weather conditions had posed a challenge to the safe operation of construction machinery and equipment.

Since rails expand and contract with heat and cold, the huge temperature difference in the desert had caused the gaps in rail joints to reach 12 centimeters, which was no doubt a serious problem for the safe running of trains.

To avoid potential risks, the project department set up a dedicated team and assigned full-time workers to check each of the railway tracks and joint gaps carefully. They were required to immediately report any abnormalities they found for maintenance.

Their efforts finally paid off. The section of the Golmud-Korla railway in the Taklimakan Desert was completed 23 days ahead of schedule on April 19, 2018.

After the Taklimakan Desert section was completed, the construction of Golmud-Korla railway encountered another daunting task – passing through the Altun Mountains, which demanded a lot of connections between tunnels and bridges.

Fifteen of the 16 tunnels and 14 of the 22 extra-large bridges in the Xinjiang section of Golmud-Korla railway are in the Altun Mountains section of the railway.

Despite the tough environment, the railway passed through the Altun Mountains Tunnel on May 29, 2020.

Later on July 21, the Xinjiang section of the railway was linked with the Qinghai section successfully.

Such achievements wouldn't have been possible without the unremitting efforts of Huang and his colleagues.

"I'm really proud to see the railway open to traffic," Huang said, adding that he would share the exciting experience with all his colleagues who have already rushed to the construction site of another project.(By Ardak)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

TaiShang said:


> I think total lenght reached 40000km.








China's high-speed railways to reach 38,000 km by year-end: white paper - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> China's high-speed railways to reach 38,000 km by year-end: white paper - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn



Almost there. Definitely next year.


----------



## TaiShang

Yancheng-Nantong High-Speed Railway Opens, Cutting Travel Times Between Shanghai, North Jiangsu

JIN YEZI
DATE: 14 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI




Yancheng-Nantong High-Speed Railway Opens, Cutting Travel Times Between Shanghai, North Jiangsu

(Yicai Global) Dec. 30 -- The Yancheng-Nantong high-speed railway was put into service today, the latest section to be completed of a trunk rail line that will run the length of China’s east coast.

It connects the major port city of Lianyungang in the north of southeastern Jiangsu province with Shanghai by high-speed rail link for the first time, the China Railway Shanghai Group said. And it extends the Shanghai-Suzhou-Nantong high-speed railway line that opened in July further up the eastern coast.

Bullet trains can coast along the 158-kilometer-long track at speeds of 300 kilometers an hour, slashing the travel time from Yancheng to Shanghai by one third to two hours and seven minutes. And more than halving the journey from Lianyungang to Shanghai to just under four hours.

The railway line services six stations. There will be six pairs of bullet trains a day at first and this might be increased to 47 pairs in the new year, CRSG said.

China plans to build a grid of eight railway lines running north to south and eight running east to west by 2030. One of these is the eastern coastal railway. When completed, it will run from Liaoning province in the northeast to Guangdong province in the southeast, linking the Bohai Sea city cluster, the Yangtze River Delta city cluster and the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.









Yancheng-Nantong High-Speed Railway Opens, Cutting Travel Times Between Shanghai, North Jiangsu






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344578039292731392China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

The track-laying work of a railway linking Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Nyingchi City in eastern Tibet was completed on Thursday. It marked an important step in the construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway that will connect Lhasa and Chengdu.










5:36 PM · Dec 31, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344578039292731392China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The track-laying work of a railway linking Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Nyingchi City in eastern Tibet was completed on Thursday. It marked an important step in the construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway that will connect Lhasa and Chengdu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:36 PM · Dec 31, 2020



Construction work in very challenging natural conditions. 

True nation builders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China opens railway to facilitate cross-Strait travel*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-26 15:49:29_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> FUZHOU, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- The Fuzhou-Pingtan railway in east China's Fujian Province was opened to traffic on Saturday after seven years of construction, making it more convenient for Taiwan compatriots to travel to the mainland.
> 
> The 88-km railway, designed to support high-speed trains traveling at a speed of up to 200 km per hour, connects the provincial capital of Fuzhou with the island county of Pingtan, where the Pingtan Comprehensive Pilot Zone was set up in 2009 to facilitate cross-Strait exchange and cooperation.
> 
> The Fuzhou-Pingtan railway will link Pingtan with major cities like Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen through the transportation hub in Fuzhou, said Li Fei, an official with the China Railway Nanchang Group Co., Ltd.
> 
> The railway will facilitate personnel exchanges across the Strait and further promote the development and opening-up of Pingtan, said Yang Ping-hao, a Taiwan entrepreneur in Pingtan.
> 
> Taiwan compatriots can now travel more conveniently to many parts of the mainland after arriving in Pingtan by sea, he said. The pilot zone currently houses around 1,000 Taiwan-invested firms.
> 
> Starting Jan. 20, up to 17 sets of bullet trains will run on the line every day, up from 9.5 sets plying currently.


*Fuzhou-Pingtan High-Speed Railway Documentary *福平铁路建设纪实

*



*
*Fuzhou-Pingtan railway to be put into use by end of 2020 (SOME PHOTOS)*





Fuzhou-Pingtan railway to be put into use by end of 2020







english.www.gov.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's railways to grow by 3,700 km in 2021*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-04 19:56:23_|_Editor: huaxia_




Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2020 shows a testing train departing from the Xiong'an Railway Station in Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)​
BEIJING, Jan. 4 (Xinhua) -- China's railways will expand by about 3,700 kilometers in 2021, the railway operator said on Monday.

Last year, China put 4,933 km of new rail lines into operation and completed 781.9 billion yuan (119.56 billion U.S. dollars) of fixed asset investment in the sector, the China State Railway Group Co. Ltd. said.

The national railway sector handled 2.16 billion passenger trips in 2020, while the figure is expected to hit 3.11 billion in 2021, a spike of nearly 44 percent year on year.

The railway operator forecast that the sector will transport 3.7 billion tonnes of freight in 2021, an increase of 3.4 percent year on year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> *Fuzhou-Pingtan High-Speed Railway Documentary *福平铁路建设纪实
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Fuzhou-Pingtan railway to be put into use by end of 2020 (SOME PHOTOS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzhou-Pingtan railway to be put into use by end of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.www.gov.cn



Mainland HSR is one step closer to Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344578039292731392China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The track-laying work of a railway linking Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, and Nyingchi City in eastern Tibet was completed on Thursday. It marked an important step in the construction of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway that will connect Lhasa and Chengdu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:36 PM · Dec 31, 2020


*Tibet to get first Fuxing bullet train in June*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-05 22:25:07_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Jan. 5 (Xinhua) -- Fuxing bullet trains will run in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region for the first time in June this year when a new rail line opens to traffic, China's railway operator said Monday.

With the launch of the service, the Fuxing bullet train series will be available in all provincial-level regions on the Chinese mainland, said the China State Railway Group Co. Ltd.

Track-laying work for the rail line connecting regional capital Lhasa and Nyingchi in eastern Tibet was completed on Dec. 31, 2020. It will be the first electrified railroad in Tibet.

The Fuxing bullet train to run in Tibet will be a customised version of the one which runs at 160 km per hour, a source told Xinhua. It will have oxygen supply equipment and two kinds of power traction: internal combustion and electric power, since more than 90 percent of the track will pass through areas about 3,000 meters above sea level.

Internal combustion will be used so that the trains can start internal combustion devices to cope with emergencies on the plateau, the source said.

With a design speed of 160 km per hour, the 435-km rail line passes through 47 tunnels and 120 bridges, according to Tibet Railway Construction Co. Ltd, which is building the railway.

By the end of 2020, Fuxing bullet trains had safely operated over 836 million km, transporting 827 million passengers.

So far, Fuxing electric multiple units trains in service have covered the whole speed range of 160 km per hour to 350 km per hour, which marks an important step in railway technical innovation in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346758442590101506Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

E.China’s Anhui Province lays out a plan for a high-speed maglev line that could reach Shanghai in 60 minutes by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_tUXCIkR4.html



China debuts high-speed train for extremely low temperatures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348112740796178435China Daily Asia @ChinaDailyAsia
China state-affiliated media

#Railway is a nation's important infrastructure, and also the big artery of the national economy. In #China, the development of railways in different periods contains distinct features of the time and has become a symbol of national progress. For more: https://bit.ly/3oyfxHn










11:41 AM · Jan 10, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349198484323201024China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

#ChinaTech: A prototype train using high-temperature superconducting maglev technology was rolled out on Wednesday in SW China's city of Chengdu. 

The maglev train boasts a designed speed of 620 kph, according to Southwest Jiaotong University, one of the train's designers.




11:36 AM · Jan 13, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352873259415392256Yufei Du @owendyf

"From an economic standpoint, it was worth it. Based on a careful cost and benefit analysis and using a framework similar to the World Bank’s, we estimate that the HSR network confers a net benefit of $378 billion to the Chinese economy and has an annual ROI of 6.5%."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352873259415392256Yufei Du @owendyf
> "From an economic standpoint, it was worth it. Based on a careful cost and benefit analysis and using a framework similar to the World Bank’s, we estimate that the HSR network confers a net benefit of $378 billion to the Chinese economy and has an annual ROI of 6.5%."



This should be kept confidential. Infrastructure is bad. It is debt-trap. What countries like India need is expensive US military crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354327471986941956China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

China's first self-developed hydrogen fuel cell hybrid locomotive was rolled out in north China's Shanxi http://xhne.ws/84uVW










3:16 PM · Jan 27, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355003988341645313China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

Here is an amazing experience for panda lovers！ Take this first panda-themed train in China and enjoy a sightseeing trip from Chengdu to Chongqing.










12:05 PM · Jan 29, 2021

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361253927434342402

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362044226826104839CRRC Corporation Ltd @CRRC_global

The "king of power" has successfully ramped up with a 10,000 ton load! The locomotive was able to haul 108 C80 trains with a 10,800 ton load – amounting to 11,700 tons and stretching 1,455m. This result seals its position as “king” as it passes its final assessment. #CRRC








10:20 PM · Feb 17, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*Time-lapse video shows China's high-speed railway bridge construction process*
Feb 18, 2021
New China TV

Most of China's high-speed railway trains run on flyovers and bridges. Do you know why? Find out this and much more in this awe-inspiring time-lapse video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

21:09, 24-Feb-2021
*China plans to build a modern comprehensive transport system by 2035*
CGTN






Spring travel rush in Mianyang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, February 21, 2021. /CFP​A modern comprehensive transport system will be in place by 2035 to substantially improve public satisfaction levels and better support national modernization, according to an outline released by the CPC Central Committee and the State Council on Wednesday.

The system will be safe, convenient, efficient, green and economical, featuring world-class facilities, technologies, management and services, said the outline.

It will connect major cities across the country and cover counties. By 2035, the National 1-2-3 Travel Circle and the Global 1-2-3 Logistics Circle will take initial shape, providing convenient combined transport of passengers, and economical and efficient multimodal transport of goods.

The National 1-2-3 Travel Circle refers to one-hour commute time in cities, two hours' travel time within city clusters, and three hours to travel between major domestic cities.

The Global 1-2-3 Logistics Circle means one-day delivery to destinations within China, two-day delivery to neighboring countries, and three-day delivery to major global cities, according to the outline.

Innovation and technology will play a key role in achieving this goal by 2035, with the government promoting the digitization and networking of transportation infrastructure, improving the level of smart transportation development and coordinating development and safety. 

The paper also said authorities will focus on accelerating green and low-carbon development, peaking carbon emissions in the transportation sector as soon as possible, and paying attention to the restoration of ecological environment, to take into account the environmental impacts of the construction of the transport system. 

(With input from Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Work to begin on middle of line to Tibet*
By LUO WANGSHU | CHINA DAILY | Updated: 2021-03-22 08:57

*



*​Sichuan-Tibet Railway CHINA DAILY

*Construction seen as very challenging due to climate, geological conditions*

Two sections of the railway connecting Sichuan province and the Tibet autonomous region will start construction by the end of this month, the national railway operator said on Saturday.

Public bidding was recently completed on the sections linking Ya'an and Xinduqiao in Sichuan, and Bomi and Nyingchi in Tibet. Seven bidders beat out 30 others to secure work on the projects, China State Railway Group said.

The Sichuan section will be 186 kilometers long, and the one in Tibet 151 km.

In November, President Xi Jinping said work on the Sichuan-Tibet railway is proving extremely challenging due to complex geological and climate conditions, as well as the sensitive environment in the regions.

To support the construction effort, the railway group has led research in areas such as geological disaster prevention and control, as well as tunnel and bridge design and construction.

The group said preparatory work is underway for construction of the line between Xinduqiao and Bomi－including the establishment of roads and electrical systems and the implementation of environmental protection measures. The section is expected to be ready for construction to start in the fourth quarter of the year.

The 1,838-km Sichuan-Tibet railway is divided into three parts.

The Chengdu-Ya'an section opened in December 2018. Construction on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section started in 2015, and the section is expected to open this year. For the third part between Ya'an and Nyingchi－the most challenging section in the middle of the railway－construction projects, including work on tunnels and a bridge, began in November, before the recent public bidding.

With a designed speed of 120 to 200 km per hour, the 1,011-km Ya'an-Nyingchi section passes through the Sichuan Basin, the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau and the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, climbing from 600 meters above sea level to nearly 4,500 meters.

The Ya'an-Xinduqiao and Bomi-Nyingchi sections are part of the middle section of the line.

Upon completion, the railway will be the second to link Tibet with the rest of the country, following the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, which opened in 2006.

Lu Chunfang, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and the general director of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, echoed Xi's remarks about the building effort in a recent interview, saying it is the "most challenging railway construction project in human history "because of the complicated geological conditions.

More than 90 percent of the line consists of bridges or tunnels, he said.

The date of the railway's planned completion has yet to be revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374574180708937728SHINE @shanghaidaily
China state-affiliated media

#China debuts its most luxurious premium #Panda Train with deluxe soft sleeper compartments, private bathroom with power shower cubicle, mahjong rooms and even karaoke bars! Do you wanna try it?











The first Panda Train will depart from Chengdu, Sichuan Province on March 28 and arrive at Zunyi, Guizhou Province. The 3-day trip is priced at 1,280 yuan (US$196). People can buy tickets at all travel booking platforms such as http://ctrip.com.

12:09 PM · Mar 24, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

京丰某琛-梦随京沪​4月18日 09:54 来自 三星Galaxy S10 已编辑​#铁路##火车##复兴号##拉林铁路##在路上看中国# 夜色中，中车大连公司制造的拉林铁路双源复兴号内燃动力车组样车抵达北京环行铁道基地​
*Jingfeng Mouchen-Dream Follows Jinghu*
At 09:54 on April 18 Edited by Samsung Galaxy S10

In the night, the prototype of the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway dual-powered Fuxing electro-diesel multiple unit locomotive manufactured by CRRC Dalian Company arrived at the Beijing Ring Railway Base(China National Railway Test Centre).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798148753223685China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

Though home to world's most developed high-speed railway network, #China still regularly operates 81 slow train services. It cover 35 ethnic minority-populated regions, transporting some 12 mln people annually at an average cost of approximately 1 cent per km. #povertyalleviation










11:30 AM · Apr 24, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/CRECofficial/posts/510141863690436




CREC
6 hours ago

And the prize goes to…Three bridge projects which CREC took part in constructing won awards at the 2021 International Bridge Conference (IBC). The IBC boasts global influence in the realm of bridge engineering. The annual IBC Awards has been hailed as the“Nobel Prize” for bridges. Let’s check out what these three bridges are:
Pic 1: The Shanghai-Suzhou-Nantong Yangtze River Bridge was awarded the George S. Richardson Medal. It is the world’s first road-rail cable-stayed bridge with a main span (1,092 meters) of over 1,000 meters.
Pic 2: The Cuijiaying of Wuhan-Shiyan high-speed railway in Xiangyang County, Hanjiang River Bridge central China's Hubei Province won the Award of Merit—Railroad Bridge. It is the world's largest continuous rigid frame arch bridge and the first concrete bridge with a span of 300 meters in China.
Pic 3: The Pingtang Bridge in Pingtang County, southwest China’s Guizhou Province earned the Gustav Lindenthal Medal. The bridge is a three-tower cable-stayed bridge with the largest span in a mountainous area. Its middle tower is 332 meters—the highest concrete bridge tower in the world. #IBC















117Comment5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392736370439901185Modern China @PDChinaBusiness
China state-affiliated media

Construction of 300.361-km-long Harbin-Yichun high-speed railway, China's 1st high-speed railway that runs across frozen soil, has started on Thur. With 9 stops along the route and a designed speed of 250km/h, it is the northernmost high-speed railway under construction in China.






3:00 PM · May 13, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *‘Flight’ train to travel at 1,000 kph*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/11 22:58:44
> 
> *Experience in aerospace science helps tech development*
> 
> China unveiled a scale model of its high-speed flight train that is expected to travel at 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2025, with Chinese railway experts saying the country's experience in aerospace science would help develop the train.
> 
> The model was on exhibit at the 2018 National Mass Innovation and Entrepreneurship Week in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday, Chengdu Business Daily reported.
> 
> The train, which the State-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) began developing in 2015 and dubbed "T-Flight," will use an integrated, light- and heat- proof cabin 29.2 meters long and three meters wide, the report said.
> 
> The train will float 100 millimeters above the ground due to a close-to-vacuum railway environment and magnetic levitation technology, Chengdu Business Daily quoted Wang Yan, an employee at CASIC's Magnetic Levitation and Electromagnetic Propulsion Department, as saying.
> 
> "The train will slowly accelerate to 1,000 kilometers an hour," Wang said, noting that passengers will be safe and feel comfortable.
> 
> The train is expected to be dispatched every 200 seconds, similar to a subway train, Chengdu Business Daily reported, citing a promotional video at the event.
> 
> Together with US-based Hyperloop Transportation Technologies and Hyperloop One, CASIC is among only three companies in the world that have announced the development of a transportation system with a designed speed faster than 1,000 kilometers an hour, Wang said.
> 
> "CASIC started behind its competitors, but its experience with aerospace science has given it a decent start in the development of the high-speed flight train," Wang said.
> 
> Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Thursday that many technologies like electromagnetic propulsion used in the flight train are similar to aerospace technologies.
> 
> The exhibit of the flight train shows that China is keeping up with its US counterpart in the field, Sun said.
> 
> The train will reach the test speed of 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2023, and will be capable of carrying passengers at that speed by 2025, Chengdu Business Daily reported.
> 
> However, Sun said that despite the fast-paced schedule, the technology remains experimental and will not have a direct impact on people's lives anytime soon.
> 
> Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu is experimenting on a similar technology by developing a test platform for trains to achieve a speed of 1,500 kilometers an hour, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported.


中国航天科工​今天 09:18 来自 360安全浏览器​【高速飞车来了！🚀可实现最大时速1000km/h超高速“近地飞行”】5月24日，高速飞车山西省实验室揭牌暨大同(阳高)试验线工程开工奠基活动在山西省大同市举行。​​超高速低真空管道磁浮交通系统（高速飞车）是利用低真空管道大幅减少空气阻力和噪声，利用磁悬浮消除摩擦阻力，利用电磁推进提供全程可控加减速，实现最大时速1000km/h超高速“近地飞行”。航天科工基于掌握的航天先进技术基础，于2017年正式布局并积极推进高速飞车工程，几年来扎实推进关键技术攻关，取得了阶段性的进展。中共中央国务院印发的《交通强国建设纲要》中，已将低真空管（隧）道高速列车列入技术储备研发。​​高速飞车项目得到了山西省委省政府的高度重视和大力支持。《中共山西省委关于制定国民经济和社会发展第十四个五年规划和二〇三五年远景目标的建议》中明确提出，“构建现代综合交通运输体系，加快山西转型综合改革示范区磁浮项目建设；超前规划布局新基建，强化布局超高速低真空磁悬浮电磁推进科学实验设施等重大科技基础设施。”​​大同（阳高）试验线作为超高速低真空磁悬浮电磁推进科学实验设施的重要组成部分，由高速飞车山西省实验室承担建设，中国航天科工三院、中北大学、山西建投等国内优势技术单位联合参与，是我国首条开工建设的超高速低真空管道磁浮交通全尺寸试验线，对建设交通强国、科技强国具有重要的里程碑意义。@国资小新 @中国航天报 @微博政务 @微博航天 @交通发布 @央广军事 @头条新闻 @山西发布​
*China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.*
Today at 09:18 from 360 Safe Browser

[The high speed flight train is coming! 🚀Able to achieve ultra-high-speed "flying near the ground" at a maximum speed of 1000km/h]

On May 24, the unveiling of Shanxi Provincial Laboratory of high speed flight rail cum groundbreaking ceremony for the Datong (Yanggao) test line project was held in Datong City, Shanxi Province.

The ultra-high-speed near-vacuum tube maglev transportation system (high-speed flight rail) uses near-vacuum tube to greatly reduce air resistance and noise, uses magnetic levitation to eliminate frictional resistance, and uses electromagnetic propulsion to provide full-range controllable acceleration and deceleration, achieving a maximum speed of 1000km/h "flying near the ground". Based on the advanced aerospace technology foundation it has mastered, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. (CASIC) officially deployed and actively promoted the high-speed flight rail project in 2017. Over the past few years, it has made solid progress in key technology research and has made phased progress. In the "Outline for Building a Powerful Transportation Country" issued by the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and the State Council, the near-vacuum tube (tunnel) high-speed rail has been included in the technical research and development reserve category.

The high-speed flight rail project has received great attention and strong support from the Shanxi Provincial Party Committee and Provincial Government. The "Proposal of the CPC Shanxi Provincial Committee on Formulating the Fourteenth Five-Year Plan for National Economic and Social Development and Long-Term Goals for 2035" clearly stated that "Building a modern comprehensive transportation system; Speed up the construction of the maglev project in Shanxi's Transformation and Comprehensive Reform Demonstration Zone; Advance planning and layout of new infrastructure and strengthening the construction of scientific experiment facilities for ultra-high-speed near-vacuum magnetic levitation electromagnetic propulsion and other major technological infrastructure. "

The Datong (Yanggao) test line is an important part of the scientific experiment facility for ultra-high-speed near-vacuum magnetic levitation electromagnetic propulsion. The construction is undertaken by the Shanxi Provincial Laboratory of high speed flight train with jointly participation by the third academy of CASIC, North University of China, Shanxi Construction Investment Group and other domestic technical entities. It is the first full-scale test line for ultra-high-speed near-vacuum tube maglev transportation in China, which marks an important milestone for building a powerful nation in transportation technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑ 








China starts construction of test line for maglev trains with speeds of up to 1,000 km/h - CnTechPost


The high-speed train can reach a speed of 300 meters per second, which is equivalent to the speed of a conventional bullet, just like "Let The Bullets Fly."




cntechpost.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401837457973383171Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

K5117, a special train carrying over 400 college entrance exam candidates and their parents, set off from Inner Mongolia's Dayangshu bound for Alihe, the nearest test center 135km away. The #gaokao train has helped students to get into the college of their dreams for 19 years.




5:44 PM · Jun 7, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*GLOBALink | New models of China's "Fuxing" high-speed train to debut soon*
Jun 23, 2021
New China TV

Two new models of China's "Fuxing" high-speed train will be put into operation on June 25. Check out the innovative tech inside the new trains in this video.#GLOBALink


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Tibet to get first Fuxing bullet train in June*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-05 22:25:07_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 5 (Xinhua) -- Fuxing bullet trains will run in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region for the first time in June this year when a new rail line opens to traffic, China's railway operator said Monday.
> 
> With the launch of the service, the Fuxing bullet train series will be available in all provincial-level regions on the Chinese mainland, said the China State Railway Group Co. Ltd.
> 
> Track-laying work for the rail line connecting regional capital Lhasa and Nyingchi in eastern Tibet was completed on Dec. 31, 2020. It will be the first electrified railroad in Tibet.
> 
> The Fuxing bullet train to run in Tibet will be a customised version of the one which runs at 160 km per hour, a source told Xinhua. It will have oxygen supply equipment and two kinds of power traction: internal combustion and electric power, since more than 90 percent of the track will pass through areas about 3,000 meters above sea level.
> 
> Internal combustion will be used so that the trains can start internal combustion devices to cope with emergencies on the plateau, the source said.
> 
> With a design speed of 160 km per hour, the 435-km rail line passes through 47 tunnels and 120 bridges, according to Tibet Railway Construction Co. Ltd, which is building the railway.
> 
> By the end of 2020, Fuxing bullet trains had safely operated over 836 million km, transporting 827 million passengers.
> 
> So far, Fuxing electric multiple units trains in service have covered the whole speed range of 160 km per hour to 350 km per hour, which marks an important step in railway technical innovation in China.


*Bullet train debuts on new railway in Tibet*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-06-25 11:18:18_|_Editor: huaxia_

LHASA, June 25 (Xinhua) -- The first electrified railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region opened Friday morning, linking Lhasa, the regional capital, with the city of Nyingchi as "Fuxing" bullet trains enter official operation on the plateau region.

With a length of 435 km and a designed speed of 160 km per hour, the new railway is a single-line electrified railway. There are currently nine stations in the cities of Lhasa, Shannan and Nyingchi that can handle passenger and freight transportation.

The newly opened Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway has provided southeast Tibet with access to railway services for the first time in history.























































​


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416699269428379651CRRC Corporation Ltd @CRRC_global

The world's first 600 km/h high-speed maglev transportation system, the fastest ground transportation vehicle at present, will be launched in Qingdao, China on July 20, 2021.





6:00 PM · Jul 18, 2021

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417324832975319040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417324832975319040

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*GLOBALink | Track-laying of China-Russia cross-border railway bridge completed*
Aug 17, 2021
New China TV

Track-laying of a cross-border railway bridge linking Tongjiang City in China and Nizhneleninskoye in Russia was completed on Tuesday. Engineers are making final preparations for the opening of the railway bridge, the first of its kind. #GLOBALink

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428658064496812035

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442390578545586178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445913098611617792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447808235642101767

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448111625324482560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454344429456683013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462843319415975937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381931725194940416

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464398721148403718

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464398721148403718


And some say China high speed railway don't make money...


JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462843319415975937
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381931725194940416


No other countries workforce can match Chinese dedication and efficiency. That is why Made in China is here to stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466717092938334210

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469170007925919748

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470286152510816257

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474624699610980353


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475451807669313536


----------



## JSCh

中国中车​21-12-27 18:34​来自 新版微博 weibo.com​​【大功率永磁直驱客运电力机车完成测试啦！】大功率永磁直驱客运电力机车正线试验日前全部完成。大功率永磁直驱客运电力机车是我国继“快速客运电力机车”和“重载电力机车”之后，在交流电力机车领域又一新的突破，该科研项目被国铁集团鉴定为A级，在中国中车科研成果鉴定中被认定为国际领先。我们“小绿绿”出息了！​
*CRRC*
21-12-27 18:34

【High-power permanent magnet direct-drive passenger electric locomotive has completed the test! 】

The main line test of the high-power permanent magnet direct-drive passenger electric locomotive was completed a few days ago. The high-power permanent magnet direct-drive passenger electric locomotive is another breakthrough in the field of AC electric locomotives in my country after the “fast passenger electric locomotives” and “heavy-duty electric locomotives”. This scientific research project was appraised as Class A by China Railway Group and was recognized as an international leader amongst the appraisal of CRRC's scientific research achievements. Our "little green" is showing promise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Discussion at year end 2020 below. China reach 40,000 km this year right as predicted by TaiShang.


JSCh said:


> China's high-speed railways to reach 38,000 km by year-end: white paper - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn





TaiShang said:


> Almost there. Definitely next year.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476475508443746310

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stranagor

China’s High-Speed Rail Network Is Now as Long as Equator as Latest Link Opens






www.yicaiglobal.com




China’s High-Speed Rail Network Is Now as Long as Equator as Latest Link Opens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478938548749307904

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stranagor

China’s First Privately-Owned High-Speed Rail Starts Operations - Caixin Global


China’s First Privately-Owned High-Speed Rail Starts Operations - The 266-kilometer Hangtai high-speed railway links Hangzhou and Taizhou. The project’s success could attract more private capital to finance the nation’s costly high-speed rail network



www.caixinglobal.com













World's First 5G Express Launched for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480713571461783552


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291187052575207424
Now HSR has also come to Daliang Mountain.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480524319629332481


----------



## JSCh

GLOBALink | Comprehensive inspection train runs at 385 km/h in acceleration test​New China TV

A comprehensive inspection train conducts an acceleration test on the Zhengzhou-Puyang section in Henan Province of Zhengzhou-Jinan high-speed railway, reaching a top speed of 385 km/h. #GLOBALink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Chinese Young Generation is so Lucky, they have a very Good Life.
Good Life like this will Boost their Confidence that they are Born Genetically Superior compared to westerner.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495163786839216129


That's why Chinese Young Generation tend to be more Patriotic, Nationalistic, & Socially progressive than their Older Generation 

*China’s Gen Z is considered to be a culturally confident young generation, with a natural affinity for traditional culture. Their patriotism makes them willing to support the national tide, but this doesn’t mean that they favour excessive consumption. And, the majority of this generation considers themselves expert consumers who do their homework before purchasing products.*
https://www.voguebusiness.com/consumers/what-defines-chinas-gen-z-consumers


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

#BREAKING: Train D2809 derailed after being hit by a mudslide in Rongjiang County, southwest #China’s Guizhou Province, at 10:30am today, killing a driver, and injuring an attendant and 7 passengers. Other 136 passengers have been safely evacuated.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532946200550592513


----------



## JSCh

The D2809 train driver that has passed away, Yang Yong is also an ex-member of the people's armed police.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533650825079410688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533649242807537666

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442390578545586178View attachment 780415​


World’s First Desert-Circling Railway starts operation today! The 825km-long Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway surrounds the #Taklimakan Desert in #China's #Xinjiang, ending the history of many local counties without train access. #Chinarama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537298450424901632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China Opens New Freight Train Route to Iran Crossing Caspian Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538985036392894472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539353124468666369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539539439801749504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538753066576809986

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538858955736088576





Parade with Chinese style 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540584180316135424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *'One of China's hardest tunnel projects' completed after 12 years*
> Apr 28, 2020
> CGTN
> 
> The Dazhu Mountain Railway Tunnel, dubbed as "one of China's hardest tunnel projects," was completed on Tuesday after 12 years of work. The tunnel is a key part of a railway that connects Dali City and Ruili City in southwest China's Yunnan Province.


Salute and congratulation to the workers for this railway !!





*New China TV*
A new railway section in China's Yunnan Province has been put into operation. The Dali-Baoshan rail line is seen as a major breakthrough in the construction of the China-Myanmar international railway corridor. #GLOBALink


----------



## Daniel808

Chinese don't fvck around  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559920485454028801


----------



## JSCh

The @CRRC_global unveiled the world's fastest ground vehicle transport, the 600km/h high-speed maglev system, at @InnoTrans 2022 on Sept 20 local time in Berlin, attracting the wide attention of many international audiences. #QingdaoBrands

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572888280802398210


----------



## JSCh




----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国航天科工​今天 09:18 来自 360安全浏览器​【高速飞车来了！🚀可实现最大时速1000km/h超高速“近地飞行”】5月24日，高速飞车山西省实验室揭牌暨大同(阳高)试验线工程开工奠基活动在山西省大同市举行。​​超高速低真空管道磁浮交通系统（高速飞车）是利用低真空管道大幅减少空气阻力和噪声，利用磁悬浮消除摩擦阻力，利用电磁推进提供全程可控加减速，实现最大时速1000km/h超高速“近地飞行”。航天科工基于掌握的航天先进技术基础，于2017年正式布局并积极推进高速飞车工程，几年来扎实推进关键技术攻关，取得了阶段性的进展。中共中央国务院印发的《交通强国建设纲要》中，已将低真空管（隧）道高速列车列入技术储备研发。​​高速飞车项目得到了山西省委省政府的高度重视和大力支持。《中共山西省委关于制定国民经济和社会发展第十四个五年规划和二〇三五年远景目标的建议》中明确提出，“构建现代综合交通运输体系，加快山西转型综合改革示范区磁浮项目建设；超前规划布局新基建，强化布局超高速低真空磁悬浮电磁推进科学实验设施等重大科技基础设施。”​​大同（阳高）试验线作为超高速低真空磁悬浮电磁推进科学实验设施的重要组成部分，由高速飞车山西省实验室承担建设，中国航天科工三院、中北大学、山西建投等国内优势技术单位联合参与，是我国首条开工建设的超高速低真空管道磁浮交通全尺寸试验线，对建设交通强国、科技强国具有重要的里程碑意义。@国资小新 @中国航天报 @微博政务 @微博航天 @交通发布 @央广军事 @头条新闻 @山西发布​
> *China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.*
> Today at 09:18 from 360 Safe Browser
> 
> [The high speed flight train is coming! 🚀Able to achieve ultra-high-speed "flying near the ground" at a maximum speed of 1000km/h]
> 
> On May 24, the unveiling of Shanxi Provincial Laboratory of high speed flight rail cum groundbreaking ceremony for the Datong (Yanggao) test line project was held in Datong City, Shanxi Province.
> 
> The ultra-high-speed near-vacuum tube maglev transportation system (high-speed flight rail) uses near-vacuum tube to greatly reduce air resistance and noise, uses magnetic levitation to eliminate frictional resistance, and uses electromagnetic propulsion to provide full-range controllable acceleration and deceleration, achieving a maximum speed of 1000km/h "flying near the ground". Based on the advanced aerospace technology foundation it has mastered, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. (CASIC) officially deployed and actively promoted the high-speed flight rail project in 2017. Over the past few years, it has made solid progress in key technology research and has made phased progress. In the "Outline for Building a Powerful Transportation Country" issued by the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and the State Council, the near-vacuum tube (tunnel) high-speed rail has been included in the technical research and development reserve category.
> 
> The high-speed flight rail project has received great attention and strong support from the Shanxi Provincial Party Committee and Provincial Government. The "Proposal of the CPC Shanxi Provincial Committee on Formulating the Fourteenth Five-Year Plan for National Economic and Social Development and Long-Term Goals for 2035" clearly stated that "Building a modern comprehensive transportation system; Speed up the construction of the maglev project in Shanxi's Transformation and Comprehensive Reform Demonstration Zone; Advance planning and layout of new infrastructure and strengthening the construction of scientific experiment facilities for ultra-high-speed near-vacuum magnetic levitation electromagnetic propulsion and other major technological infrastructure. "
> 
> The Datong (Yanggao) test line is an important part of the scientific experiment facility for ultra-high-speed near-vacuum magnetic levitation electromagnetic propulsion. The construction is undertaken by the Shanxi Provincial Laboratory of high speed flight train with jointly participation by the third academy of CASIC, North University of China, Shanxi Construction Investment Group and other domestic technical entities. It is the first full-scale test line for ultra-high-speed near-vacuum tube maglev transportation in China, which marks an important milestone for building a powerful nation in transportation technology.
> 
> View attachment 747312
> 
> View attachment 747311​


China have successfully carried out a systematic test on a cutting-edge transportation system involving a high-speed maglev train running in a low vacuum pipeline.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582333174520029184


----------



## Ethan Rob

So cool.


----------



## JSCh

The new Chengdu-Kunming railway in southwest China will start all-line operation on Dec 26 with the Emei-Mianning section of the railway opening to traffic. With a design speed of 160 kph, the 915-km railway will cut the travel time between Chengdu and Kunming to 7.5 hours.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606537172806340609
A railway with lots of history.


AndrewJin said:


> *The Legend
> Chengdu-Kunming Railway II
> 1964-1970*
> 
> View attachment 522116
> View attachment 522118
> View attachment 522119
> View attachment 522120
> View attachment 522121
> View attachment 522117
> 
> @anant_s @TaiShang @Realtalk108 @Gibbs @powastick @Game.Invade @Brainsucker @long_ et al


China, 50 years ago and 50 years later. Workers watch the old chengdu-kunming railway( 1970) in New chengdu-kunming railway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535275846302244864


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607162005290360841


----------



## JSCh

China is set to commission over 3,000 kilometers of new railway lines in 2023, of which 2,500 kilometers are high-speed railway lines, said China Railway Group on Tuesday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610182529046446080


----------

